# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Εντυπώσεις ενεργοποιημένων χρηστών της On Telecoms

## AUDIOBIL

Επαναφερω το νημα για να μπορουμε να γραφουμε εδω οι *ενεργοποιημενοι συνδρομητες* τις εντυπωσεις μας απο τις υπηρεσιες που μας παρεχουν.

----------


## EvilHawk

Φροντίστε μονάχα να μην καταλήξει γεμάτο off topic μηνύματα όπως το προηγούμενο ...

----------


## Craven

Dslam Αγίου Γεωργίου
Συνχρονισμός στα 15227/1160

Ενεργοποίηση: απ τους τυχερούς.. 7/5 η τηλεφωνική αίτηση, 10/5 αποστολή σε ΟΤΕ, 23/5 πλήρης ενεργοποίηση
Internet: Δεν το έχω τεστάρει σε βάθος (δεν είμαι τόσο heavy user πιά.. γέρασα)
Όσο το χω δεί έχει ΠΟΛΛΑ σκαμπανεβάσματα.. μπορεί την μια μέρα να χω 7mbit με εξωτερικό (σε πραγματικές μετρήσεις) και την άλλη ούτε 1... κάποια ελάχιστα disconnects.. απο 1 μέχρι 5-6 μέσα σε μια μέρα... 
Τηλέφωνο: Με εξαίρεση τις πρώτες 2-3 μέρες, αρκετά καλή ποιότητα!! .. ΑΛΛΑ σε γυρνάει σε παλιές εποχές στο ότι πολλές φορές για να καλέσεις έναν αριθμό σου βγάζει την πίστη.. το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πρέπει να περιμένεις να δεχθεί πρώτα τον πρώτο αριθμό (πχ το 2) και μετα να πάρεις... ΞΕΧΝΑΣ έτσι το redial.. (πιθανόν να συμβαίνει και το ανάποδο.. να σε παίρνουν απο μνήμη με δυσκολία)
IPTV: εκτός απ το να κολλήσει σπάνια σε κάποιο disconnect.. έχει στιγμιαία κολλήματα που τα καταλαβαίνεις απ τον ήχο (το δυνατό τσακ)... δυστυχώς το μπουκέτο που προσφέρεται με τα ξένα κανάλια είναι ...ΑΘΛΙΟ...
OnRec: Δυστυχώς αν κολλήσει στιγμιαία ακόμα μπορεί να σου ξαναξεκινήσει το πρόγραμμα.. πολλές φορές ξαναξεκινάει έτσι αν πας μπροστα με 16x... εκεί υπάρχει το επιπλέον πρόβλημα ότι δεν έχει (δεν έχω βρεί έστω) τρόπο ο αποκωδικοποιητής να πάει μπροστά ανα καθορισμένα chapters ή σε επιλεγμένο χρονικό σημείο του προγράμματος.. οπότε αν σου κολλήσει 10 λεπτά πριν το τέλος σε μια 2ωρη πχ ταινία... τον ήπιες... 16χ μέχρι να φτάσεις πάλι στο σημείο
OnCinema: Δεν το χω δοκιμάσει καθόλου.. δεν έχω ξετρελαθεί με τις ταινίες και την ποικιλία που χει.. ίσως να χει τα προβλήματα του OnRec ποιος ξέρει  :Smile:  αυτά...

ps1 μιλάω για δική μου εμπειρία πάντα
ps2 αν διορθωθούν τα disconnects (έστω τα λίγα σε μένα), η κλήσεις στο τηλ, προστεθούν καλά κανάλια στο iptv και φύγουν μερικά κολληματάκια θα είναι άψογα...
ps3 το θεωρώ ΞΕΦΤΥΛΑ στις μέρες μας να σου ζητάνε 4 ευρώ για να χεις αναγνώριση κλήσης! μια υπηρεσία που θα ΕΠΡΕΠΕ να είναι στο βασικό πακέτο.

----------


## acrobat

1. Για να πάρεις τηλέφωνο πρέπει να περιμένεις 5 dialing tones. Άρα, στο ασύρματο που έχω δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τον κατάλογο
2. Το σήμα για την τηλεόραση είναι πάντα 4:3. Μου είπαν ότι θα υποστηρίζουν 16:9 σε κανα μήνα περίπου
3. To router συγχρονίζει στα 8 Mbps. Καθόλοθ άσχημα. Όσο για disconnects, δεν είδα κάτι αλλά δεν το τέσταρα και πολύ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Άψογο τηλέφωνο απο την πρώτη μέρα λειτουργίας του και [φτου φτου φτου] συνεχίζει. :One thumb up: 

Μετά τα disc της πρώτης μέρας και αφού ζήτησα να με κατεβάσουν στα 10mbitια απο τα 18500+, ούτε ένα.  :One thumb up: 

Iptv δεν με αφορά, ακόμα στο κουτί του το sagem. :No no: 

Ενεργοποίηση σε 25 εργάσιμες.



Off Topic


		ΥΓ Δεν κάνω πλάκα αλλά έχουν αρχίσει να μου την δίνουν τα τηλέφωνα απο το cc τους και να με ρωτάνε μέρα παρά μέρα αν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Αν είχα, θα το καταλάβαιναν. :Whistle:

----------


## lefteris

Ενεργοποιημενος 15/4/2007

Συνχρωνισμος 
1η μερα 17800/76
3η μερα 10200 / 1024
Απο την πρωτη μερα παιζει πολυ καλα το δικτυο και η τηλεοραση.

Το τηλεφωνο παιζει καλα , μονο που καπου καπου κανει νερα... 
Διορθωθηκε μετα την αναβαθμιση που εγινε πριν 2 ημερες...

Τωρα παιζω με Netgear και χωρις τηλεοραση παρα μονο onrec , oncinema , και χωρις κανενα disconnect , το οποιο μου φτιαξανε οταν κατεβασανε την ταχυτητα στα 10200 , μετα απο αυτο ολα βαινουν καλος...

Αυτα...

Η καλωδιοση μου ειναι 85% καλη και η αποσταση μου ΟΠΤΙΚΑ ειναι 600 μετρα απο το κεντρο ΑΓ.Γεωργιου. Δεν ξερω γιατι παιζω στα 10200 αλλα μου φτανει...

----------


## Seele

Εγώ πάλι είμαι ΟΝ εδώ και ένα μήνα...
Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι εχω μετανιώσει που επέλεξα την εν λόγω εταιρεία και όχι κάποια άλλη...
Ταχύτητα στο download/upload είχα άψογη τις δύο - τρεις πρώτες μέρες. Από κει και πέρα, ενώ το Pirelli δείχνει ότι "πιάνει" τα 15 αντί των 10 επί της ουσίας σε όσα speedtest κι αν έχω κάνει κατεβάζω με ταχύτητα μικρότερη μιας σύνδεσης 512. Όσα τηλέφωνα κι αν έχω πάρει, με αποκορύφωμα χθες που ζήτησα και τη διακοπή της σύνδεσης, δεν είχαν ιδέα για τι τους μιλούσα και η απάντηση που έλαβα όταν ζήτησα να φύγω από την ΟΝ ήταν "θα πρέπει να το πάτε δικαστικά ή να καταβάλλετε όλα τα πάγια ενός χρόνου γιατί αυτό γράφει το συμβόλαιο". Λες και το συμβόλαιο δημιουργεί ΜΟΝΟ σε μένα υποχρώσεις και όχι στην ίδια την εταιρεία. 

Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πραγματικά. Ειπα να δοκιμασω καποια στιγμη να αλλαξω κι εγω το Pirelli, αλλά γενικώς δεν είμαι και πολύ υπέρ τέτοιων αλλαγών. Έχω ξενερώσει τελείως και δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω καμιά διέξοδο...  :Sorry:

----------


## iloxos

Dslam Νέας Σμύρνης
Ενεργοποίηση: Γύρω στο 2μηνο. 23/3 με 12?/5. Δεν περίμενα πιο γρήγορα εξ’ άλλου.

Internet: Με εξαίρεση τη πρώτη βδομάδα δεν έχω ταχύτητα πάνω από 2,5MBps. Έχει πέσει και στα 500… Περιμένω από τότε να το φτιάξουν. Τώρα πια είμαι στα 9 από τα 10 που είχε συγχρονίσει το μόντεμ στην αρχή.  :Sad:  

Τηλέφωνο: Πολύ καλό και η μόνη υπηρεσία που είμαι ικανοποιημένος.  :Smile: 

IPTV:. Πολύ λίγα κανάλια. Τα ξένα όλα μούφα και πολύ λίγα… Αργεί πολύ η αλλαγή καναλιού. 

OnRec: Τρώει κολλήματα που και που και σβήνω το sagem για να ξαναδώ. Καλή ποιότητα αλλά μερικές φορές έχει παράσιτα στον ήχο. [Μάλλον λόγω χαμηλής ταχύτητας]

OnCinema: Δεν το χω δοκιμάσει.

Συμφωνώ με την αναγνώριση κλήσης. Στην iptv θα ήθελα όταν ψάχνω το πρόγραμμα με το ι σε άλλα κανάλια να πηγαίνω εκεί με το πάτημα του οκ και όχι να κάνει υπενθύμιση. Περιμένω για MAD και τα ψηφιακά του ΝΕΤ για αρχή… 

---Για την ώρα ή βλέπω ή είμαι στο internet λόγω ταχύτητας.  :Mad:

----------


## grphoto

Εκτος απο την καθυστερηση συνδεσης (στην υπογραφη φαινεται ολη η πορεια), ολα σχεδον αψογα απο την πρωτη μερα, χωρις αποσυνδεσεις.

Τv σε ολα χωρις προβληματα (πολυ ελαχιστα σπασιματα καμια φορα στο ζωντανο προγραμμα και στο onrec αλλα αμελητεα), στο cinema ολα τελεια.

Τηλεφωνο χωρις προβληματα και κλησεις σε πολλες χωρες του εξωτερικου επισης χωρις προβληματα, επισης τα παλια μου τηλεφωνα με το tone δουλευουν σωστα, ενα panasonic με τηλεφωνητη και ενα ασυρματο philips στο οποιο δουλευει και η μνημη.

Internet επισης χωρις προβληματα απο rapidshare κατεβαζω συνηθως απο 600 εως 1140 (καποιες μερες-ωρες εχει πεσει στο 400 αλλα αυτο ειναι και το χειροτερο μου). 

Συνχρονισμος modem στα 12024/1023, και απο χτες περασαν και το καινουργιο firmware με δυνατη την αλλαγη του Password.

Λογω rapidshare δεν ασχολουμαι με torrent αλλα υπαρχει σε ετοιμοτητα και ενα speedtouch 585 κατω απο το Pirelli για παν ενδεχομενο, αλλα χρησιμοποιω μονιμα το Pirelli, εχοντας αλλαξει ονομα στο ssid, βαζοντας κρυπτογραφηση, και τωρα με την αλλαγη κωδικου, ελεχγοντας και τα log δεν εχω διαπιστωσει κανενα προβλημα με την ασφαλεια μου μεχρι στιγμης.

----------


## RME9632

παιδια εγω ενεργοποιηθηκα στις 29/5.

αιτηση στις 27/4
παραλαβη εξοπλ 25/5

δεν εμεινα χωρις τηλ ουτε μια ωρα!!!!!!!!(δεν εχω βυσμα στον οτε)

αρκετα προβληματα στην αρχη disconetcs πολλυ χαμηλες ταχυτητες κτλπ

μου κοβουν την συνδεση στις 3/6 αργα το βραδυ κατα τις 2:00 ειχα μονο τηλ

αρκετα τηλ με τεχνικους (και γω τεχνικος ειμαι) στην αρχη ευγενικα και μετα ξερετε

σημερα το πρωι 7/6 επανερχονται ολα κανονικα με σωστη ταχυτητα και χωρις disconects.

βεβαια για internet χρησιμοποιω το netgear(το οποιο συμπεριφερεται καλυτερα σε ταχ disc) και για tv το λαστιχο

τωρα αυτη την στιγμη ειναι ολα οπως θα επρεπε να ειναι(δεν ξερω για ποσο!!!!!!). 
Και ετσι πρεπει να ειναι οχι μονο σε μενα αλλα σε ολους σας

πιστευω οτι σε λιγο καιρο θα φτιαξουν τα πραγματα(μαλλον δεν υπολογισαν σωστα σε εξοπλισμο, ανθρωπινο δυναμικο κτλπ και προσπαθουν να τα σημαζεπσουν) γιατι αν συνεχισουν να τεσταρουν ετσι το νευρικο μας συστημα τους βλεπω να κλεινουν. :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## giorghs

Αν εξαιρέσουμε την αρχική αναμονή για την σύνδεση που κράτησε ένα τρίμηνο (είχα σύνδεση από ΟΤΕ και Tellas) όλα τα υπόλοιπα δουλεύουν άψογα από την πρώτη ημέρα. Η αλλαγή από πάροχο σε πάροχο έγινε χωρίς σχεδόν να το καταλάβω, απλά μη normal ημέρα σε κάποιο download μου είδα ένα τρελλό νούμερο. 

Τηλεφωνία άψογη, ελάχιστα disconnects με το Pirelli, αρκετά όμως με το Fritz τις πρώτες μια-δυο ημέρες (με το fritz πάντως κατέβασα τον client του Eve σε 10 λεπτά). Mε P2P δεν παίζω ούτε με torrents συχνά και μικρό το κακό με Port Forwarding). Μετά κανένα disconnect, συγχρονισμός στα 16800/ 1100 και το τηλέφωνο άψογο. Επειδή χρησιμοποιώ ασύρματο και είχα διαβάσει΄εδώ για διάφορα προβλήματα, δεν αντιμετωπίζω κανένα από αυτά. Ακόμα και αν πληκτρολογήσω τον αριθμό σε real time δεν παίζει καθυστέρηση, συνήθως όμως πληκτρολογώ το νούμερο και μετά πατάω για την εκτέλεση της κλήσης. Δεν έχω διαπιστώσει καθυστέρηση ή άλλο πρόβλημα.

Η IPTV έχει την γνωστή άσπρη θολούρα, ωστόσο βλέπεις άνετα και ξεκούραστα. Τα ξένα κανάλια, υπάρχουν δεν υπάρχουν είναι το ίδιο. Who cares? Τουλάχιστον μέχρι να βάλουν και επιπλέον. Τουλάχιστον ένα Fashion TV ένα ΜΤV ένα CNN, τζαμπέ είναι άλλωστε θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει και τα πιάνουν όλοι με δορυφορικά πιάτα, γιατί όχι και εμείς; Καλή επιλογή πάντως το γαλλικό με την αγγλική μετάφραση. Κάποια κολλήματα έχουν υπάρξει όχι στην Live TV αλλά στα OnRec και ONcinema. Μερικές φορές κολλάει και δεν δέχεται εντολές από το τηλεχειριστήριο και πρέπει να ανοιγοκλείσεις το videobox. Αν βλέπεις ταινία και κολλήσει και είσαι από την μέση και κάτω αναγκάζεσαι να ξαναδείς την ταινία σε 16χ.  Πολύ κουραστικό και βαρετό. Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μπει επιλογή για chapters και time seek. Επίσης, οι ταινίες είναι πιο ακριβές από το Video Club. Γιατί; 

Όσον αφορά τις ταινίες, ΠΟΛΥ περιορισμένες επιλογές και δυστυχώς οι περισσότερες είναι Β διαλογής (από το IMDB που τσεκάρω αρκετές κυμαίνονται σε rating από 5-6 και κάτω). Επίσης, στις επιλεγμένες ταινίες δεν εμφανίζονται οι ροζ ταινίες. Καλό μεν, αλλά θα μπορούσε να γίνεται με κωδικό, αλλιώς πρέπει να ψάχνεις.

Για το OnRec είναι πολύ καλό, αλλά έχει το μειονέκτημα του χρονικού προγραμματισμού των καναλιών που είναι "για τα μπάζα" με αποτέλεσμα να βλέπεις άλλα αντί άλλων. Για να δεις το σωστό πρόγραμμα πρέπει να παίζεις με τα αρχεία (ένα πάνω - ένα κάτω) καθώς και με το fast forward για να το εντοπίσεις. ΠΟΛΥ κουραστικό. Στην αρχή το έκανα, τώρα βαριέμαι, με εξαίρεση αν έχει καμμιά καλή ταινία.

Αυτά. Αν δεν αλλάξουν τα πράγματα με τα κανάλια και τις ταινίες σε ένα χρόνο θα το σκεφτώ σοβαρά να ανανεώσω. Θα εξαρτηθεί και από την προσφορά του ανταγωνισμού φυσικά...

Αλλά το φοβερό είναι... ο λογαριασμός του ΟΤΕ που μου ήρθε εχθές. Έχω να παίρνω 7 ευρώ πίσω! Ηδονή. Θα πάω να τα πάρω μόνο και μόνο για το σπάσιμο (φυσικά, γράφει κανονικά για την έκδοση του επόμενου και μεθεπόμενου, LOL).

Bye bye OTE...  :Twisted Evil: 

ΥΓ. Α, συνέβη και ΤΟ απαράδεκτο. Εχθές είχα τηλεφώνημα από εταιρεία πιτσας με αυτοματοποιημένο μήνυμα για να παραγγείλω πίτσα! Ουστ! (ασε που από την συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία δεν έχω παραγγείλει ποτέ).

----------


## CMS

> Η καλωδιοση μου ειναι 85% καλη και η αποσταση μου ΟΠΤΙΚΑ ειναι 600 μετρα απο το κεντρο ΑΓ.Γεωργιου. Δεν ξερω γιατι παιζω στα 10200 αλλα μου φτανει...


@lefteris ...

Αν και αρχικά ο συγχρονισμός μου ήταν στα 15000 download, πριν από ένα μήνα ρυθμίστηκε στα 12000 και χτες είδα νέα ρύθμιση στα 10000. Να σημειώσω ότι δεν είχα disconnects ούτε στα 15000 ούτε στα 12000 φυσικά. Συνεπώς να υποθέσω ότι η ρύθμιση στα 10000 από την ΟΝ γίνεται για να εκλογικεύσουν λίγο το δίκτυο στις συμπεριφορές του bandwidth ... Διότι δεν μπορώ να έχω παράπονα όταν πριν κατέβαζα και με 1,5MB/s και τώρα λιγότερο... αφού αυτό δεν μου το είχαν υποσχεθεί ... 

Αντιθέτως είναι αξιέπαινη η προσπάθειά τους να δίνουν από την αρχή πραγματικό upload 1000kbps αφού σε όλες τις εφαρμογές διαπιστώνω ότι χαλαρά στέλνω με 100-120KB/s. Να θυμηθούμε ότι είχαν υποσχεθεί 512kbps ... Και αυτό ένας δύο το δίνουν στην ελληνική αγορά την στιγμή αυτή ... Μόνο να παρατηρείς την λειτουργία του e-mail στα μεγάλα αρχεία σου φτάνει ...

Φυσικά όσοι τυχεροί θνητοί από εμάς είμαστε κοντά σε DSLAM φυσικά και θα επωφεληθούμε πρώτοι σε κάθε αναβάθμιση του δικτύου ... Διότι πλέον τα όρια του ανέβουν οι ταχύτητες από τα 10Mbps στα 24 Mbps είναι στενά και απαιτούν καλές γραμμές και μικρές αποστάσεις από τα κέντρα ... Θέλει και λίγο τύχη η ζωή ...

----------


## cpnemo

Αίτηση στις 28/2 για σύνδεση με φορητότητα σε γραμμή με ενεργό DSL από άλλο πάροχο.
Ενεργοποίηση στις 4/5 (Ήξερα για την καθυστέρηση λόγω του ενεργού DSL που με δέσμευε μέχρι 27/4)
Ίντερνετ
Συγχρονισμός στην αρχή στα 15833 με αρκετές αποσυνδέσεις.
Μετά από αίτησή μου στο cc κλείδωσα στα 10012 και από τότε ελάχιστες αποσυνδέσεις (περιμένω την αναβάθμιση για να ξαναπάρω τηλέφωνο για εκ νέου συγχρονισμό χαμηλότερα)
Κατεβάζω από rapid με 1.1μB/sec συνέχεια και σταθερά και από torrents με 500kB/sec από ιδιωτικούς και δημόσιους trackers με pirelli.Τόσο καλό download έχω που έχω βάλει limits σε rapid και torrents για να παρακολουθώ και TV ταυτόχρονα...

Τηλεόραση 
Αρκετά ευχαριστημένος με καλή εικόνα και ήχο μερικές φορές όχι καλό (πέφτει η ένταση μόνη της και μετά από λίγο επανέρχεται).
Ξένα κανάλια χωρίς ενδιαφέρον 
ΟΝ REC Σωστό εκτός από το πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα χ16 στο ff (μερικές φορές κολλάει)
On Cinema το δοκίμασα μια φορά χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Γενικά η τηλεόραση δουλεύει καλά όταν φυσικά δεν υπάρχει στιγμιαία αποσύνδεση.

Τηλέφωνο
Δεν έμεινα καθόλου χωρίς τηλέφωνο από την αρχή.
Σε 1 μέρα είχε ολοκληρωθεί και η πλήρης φορητότητα (εξερχόμενες και εισερχόμενες από και προς όλους κινητά και σταθερά)
Το μόνο πρόβλημα η αναμονή 3-4 sec σε Τone mode για επιτυχή κλήση το οποίο έλυσα με αλλαγή mode σε pulse.
Συμφωνώ ότι η αναγνώριση θα έπρεπε να περιλαμβάνεται στο βασικό πακέτο. 


Τέλος σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος,αν λείπανε και τα προβλήματα με τις πόρτες και τις λίγες αποσυνδέσεις θα ήταν όλα τέλεια.
Firmware έχω ακόμα το παλιό.
Γενικά είμαι αρκετά υπομονετικός και αισιόδοξος ότι όλα σε λίγο καιρό θα πάνε καλά.
Αν όχι τους αλλάζουμε άλλωστε δεν τους "παντρευτήκαμε" ...... :Whistle:

----------


## CMS

> 1. Για να πάρεις τηλέφωνο πρέπει να περιμένεις 5 dialing tones. Άρα, στο ασύρματο που έχω δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τον κατάλογο


@acrobat ...

Τα time delays συνεχώς διορθώνονται ... Στην αρχή που είχα και εγώ παρόμοιο πρόβλημα με σένα ρύθμισα το ασύρματο (ERICCSON) με time delay 4 sec ... Πρέπει να έχεις και εσύ τέτοια ρύθμιση στο ασύρματο ... Και τότε φυσικά θα μπορείς να χρησιμποποιείς τον κατάλογό σου ...

gool luck amigo ... :One thumb up:

----------


## unicrdc

Λοιπόν θα γράψω και εγώ την εμπειρία μου σχετικά με τις υπηρεσίες της ΟΝ.
Είμαι στο δίκτυο της από 29/5 τυπικά. Από τότε ξεκινάει και η χρέωση μου. Πραγματικά είμαι 2 εβδομάδες νωρίτερα. 
Αναλυτικά λοιπόν:
*Τηλέφωνο* 10 ημέρες περίπου ήταν νεκρό. Είχα την ατυχία να μου το κόψουν λίγο πριν τη Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα που ξέρουμε τι σημαίνει αυτό για την Ελλάδα.  Το cc της ΟΝ σαν να μην υπήρχε. Λύθηκε το πρόβλημα από τον ΟΤΕ. Από τότε κανένα πρόβλημα σχεδόν. Καλεί κανονικά με redial χωρίς αναμονή για τόνο. Δεν είχα ποτέ κάποιο πρόβλημα στις κλίσεις ούτε μου ανέφεραν κάποιο πρόβλημα αυτοί που με καλούν. Τις πρώτες μέρες, τις βραδινές ώρες κυρίως, οι συνομιλητές μου, μου ανέφεραν πως είχαν κάποιο θόρυβο. Από την ΟΝ μου είπαν πως θα το λύσουν. Λύθηκε.

*Internet* Τώρα πια κανένα πρόβλημα. Download από rapid σταθερά 1000-1200kb/s όλες τις ώρες (με fdm). Disconect καθόλου πλέον. Στην αρχή πολλά-πολλά προβλήματα με τα disconect και ταχύτητα. Με αλλαγές που έγινα στις πρίζες του τηλ. του σπιτιού και κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο pc όλα λύθηκαν. Το pirelli συγχρονίζει στα 12284/1023. Τεχνικός της ΟΝ μου είπε πως οι δυνατότητες της γραμμής είναι μεγαλύτερες από αυτές και πως σύντομα θα το δω στην πράξη. Δεν ξέρω τι εννοούσε. 

*OnRec* Δεν το χρησιμοποιώ συχνά γιατί δεν είναι και πολλά αυτά τα προγράμματα στην tv που θα λυπηθώ αν τα χάσω αλλά θεωρώ πως είναι μια από τις ποιο σημαντικές υπηρεσίες που μπορεί να προσφέρει η IPTV. Μακάρι να υπήρχαν καλύτερα προγράμματα στην tv ώστε να είχα κίνητρο να το χρησιμοποιήσω. (Καθαρά υποκειμενικό αυτό φυσικά)

*OnCinema*  Μια χαρά οι τιμές, μια χαρά ο τρόπος που παίζει αλλά μέτριες και κάτω οι ταινίες. Δεν έχω δει περισσότερες από 5. Εδώ χρειάζεται πολύ δουλεία νομίζω. Δεν πιστεύω πως αν συνεχίσει με αυτό τον κατάλογο πως μετά την 31/8 θα υπάρχει κάποιος που θα χρησιμοποιεί την υπηρεσία. Ίσως να έχουν δουλεία με τις ροζ...

*TV* Δουλεύει εξαιρετικά!! Κανένα σπάσιμο στον ήχο κανένα σπάσιμο στην εικόνα. Είναι λίγο αργή η αλλαγή των καναλιών νομίζω. Δεν μου αρέσει που δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω την σειρά των καναλιών. Είναι λίγο ξεθωριασμένη η εικόνα σε κάποια κανάλια αλλά νομίζω πως γιαυτό δεν φταίει η ON. Τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ ο ΣΚΑΙ και τα ξένα έχουν άψογη εικόνα.  Ίσως θα έπρεπε να προστεθούν και κάποια κανάλια ακόμα. Ελληνικά πέραν του mad δεν νομίζω πως λείπει κάποιο αξιόλογο και από τα ξένα ίσως κάποια αγγλόφωνα (cnn, mtv κλπ) γιατί με τα γαλλικά δεν τα πάμε καλά.

Συνολικά τώρα πιστεύω πως αν η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών εκτός από ευγενική ήταν και ουσιαστική τα προβλήματα θα ήταν πολύ λιγότερα. Θεωρώ  και εγώ πως είναι κάτι αρνητικό οι κλειστές πόρτες παρ' ότι δεν μου δημιουργούν κανένα πρόβλημα. Απλά είμαι κατά των περιορισμών. Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι στην κατηγορία των ευχαριστημένων πελατών έχοντας πάντα στο μυαλό μου την αναλογία απόδοση/τιμή.  Πάντα με αυτό το σκεπτικό κρίνω τα προϊόντα και τις υπηρεσίες που αγοράζω.

----------


## Seele

Δηλαδή ρε παιδιά μονο σε μενα δεν δουλευει το internet στη σωστή ταχτύτητα με το ζαντολάστιχο? Τι να κάνω? θα το σπάσω στο τελος κι αντε μετα να το πληρωνω...

----------


## CMS

> Δηλαδή ρε παιδιά μονο σε μενα δεν δουλευει το internet στη σωστή ταχτύτητα με το ζαντολάστιχο? Τι να κάνω? θα το σπάσω στο τελος κι αντε μετα να το πληρωνω...


Κάνε λίγο υπομονή μερικές μέρες ... υπάρχει διαδικασία αναβάθμισης της ΟΝ σε εξέλιξη ... και στα μέσα Απριλίου είχανε σπάσει τα νεύρα μας αλλά μετά όλα φτιάξανε ... τί συγχρονισμό διαβάζεις στο status menu του pirelli ?

----------


## zio21

> Δηλαδή ρε παιδιά μονο σε μενα δεν δουλευει το internet στη σωστή ταχτύτητα με το ζαντολάστιχο? Τι να κάνω? θα το σπάσω στο τελος κι αντε μετα να το πληρωνω...


και εγώ εχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα πάντως ....Συγχρονίζω στα 6700 και τα disc έχουν γίνει εκνευριστικά

----------


## CMS

Να αναφέρω απλά ότι εμένα με συγκίνησε κυρίως η ταχύτατη διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης της ΟΝ μετά την διακοπή της γραμμής μου ISDN από ΟΤΕ ... μέσα σε μία ώρα στις 4/4 μετά την διακοπή της ISDN γραμμής από ΟΤΕ και μόλις γύρισα σπίτι μου (άρα μπορεί να είχε συμβεί και νωρίτερα) ξήλωσα το NETMODE και αμέσως η γραμμή από τον τοίχο έδωσε τις υπηρεσίες της ΟΝ ... bye bye ΠΟΤΕ ... Σαν να βρισκόμουνα σε άλλη χώρα ...

Οι αρρυθμίες του τηλεφώνου και το πρόβλημα του tone/pulse διορθώθηκαν, στο internet είμαι γρήγορος από την αρχή ενώ η IPTV βελτιώθηκε προσφέροντας τελικά το σύνολο εκείνων που υποσχόταν ... 

Εκείνο που αντιλαμβάνομαι είναι ότι το δίκτυο της ΟΝ θα υπόκειται συνεχώς σε αναβαθμίσεις αφού η προσέλκυση νέων πελατών είναι φανερή και η ΟΝ συνεχώς θα πρέπει να προσαρμόζει το δίκτυο με τα δεδομένα των συνδρομητών. Θέλει υπομονή μάλλον αυτό το θέμα ...

----------


## Seele

> Κάνε λίγο υπομονή μερικές μέρες ... υπάρχει διαδικασία αναβάθμισης της ΟΝ σε εξέλιξη ... και στα μέσα Απριλίου είχανε σπάσει τα νεύρα μας αλλά μετά όλα φτιάξανε ... τί συγχρονισμό διαβάζεις στο status menu του pirelli ?


15557/1024

Αλλά καμια σχέση φυσικα! Μακάρι να ήταν όπως τις 3 πρώτες μέρες. 
Έχω πάρει 29847273 τηλέφωνα και πάλι άκρη δεν βρίσκω. Εκείνοι υποστηρίζουν ότι όλα δουλευουν σωστα, αλλά στην πράξη τίποτα. Εντάξει συμβιβάζομαι με το port forwarding και το ότι έχω πλέον 3ψήφιο ping στα  MMORPGs Ελληνικών server, αλλά κατεβάζω πιο αργά κι από το θάνατο :/ Είναι απίστευτο σπάσιμο...

Η σύνδεση μου πάντα ειναι ΟΝ, δεν με πέταξε καθόλου και ποτέ, τα παιδιά στην εξυπηρέτηση ευγενεστατα, κανενα παράπονο, αλλά δεν μπορεί κανείς να βρει τι φταίει πια! Κανείς άλλος από Αμπελόκηπους? Που βρίσκεται ρε παιδιά το ΚΑΦΑΟ? Μπας και είμαι ΠΟΛΥ μακριά και έχω μεγάλες απώλειες?

----------


## CMS

> 15557/1024
> 
> Αλλά καμια σχέση φυσικα! Μακάρι να ήταν όπως τις 3 πρώτες μέρες. 
> Έχω πάρει 29847273 τηλέφωνα και πάλι άκρη δεν βρίσκω. Εκείνοι υποστηρίζουν ότι όλα δουλευουν σωστα, αλλά στην πράξη τίποτα. Εντάξει συμβιβάζομαι με το port forwarding και το ότι έχω πλέον 3ψήφιο ping στα  MMORPGs Ελληνικών server, αλλά κατεβάζω πιο αργά κι από το θάνατο :/ Είναι απίστευτο σπάσιμο...


Seele είσαι τυχερή ... μην ανησυχείς ...

Με τέτοιο συγχρονισμό είναι βέβαιο ότι έχεις καλή γραμμή και απόσταση από DSLAM ... 

Και επειδή αναφέρεις ότι έχεις ήδη χτυπήσει μεγάλες ταχύτητες είσαι ΟΚ ... :One thumb up: 

Σύντομα θα είσαι και πάλι υπερηχητική ... :Laughing: 

Υπομονή ... και εγώ το ίδιο κάνω τις τελευταίες μέρες και ειδικά τα βράδυα ... άλλο με φοβίζει ... η ταχύτητα ενεργοποιήσεων της ΟΝ πρέπει να συμβαδίζει και με τις τεχνικές της δυνατότητες και αναβαθμίσεις / ρυθμίσεις ... Αν αυτό δεν το συντονίζει καλά συχνά - πυκνά θα έχουμε παράπονα ταχυτήτων ...

----------


## Seele

> Seele είσαι τυχερή ... μην ανησυχείς ...
> 
> Με τέτοιο συγχρονισμό είναι βέβαιο ότι έχεις καλή γραμμή και απόσταση από DSLAM ... 
> 
> Και επειδή αναφέρεις ότι έχεις ήδη χτυπήσει μεγάλες ταχύτητες είσαι ΟΚ ...
> 
> Σύντομα θα είσαι και πάλι υπερηχητική ...
> 
> Υπομονή ... και εγώ το ίδιο κάνω τις τελευταίες μέρες και ειδικά τα βράδυα ... άλλο με φοβίζει ... η ταχύτητα ενεργοποιήσεων της ΟΝ πρέπει να συμβαδίζει και με τις τεχνικές της δυνατότητες και αναβαθμίσεις / ρυθμίσεις ... Αν αυτό δεν το συντονίζει καλά συχνά - πυκνά θα έχουμε παράπονα ταχυτήτων ...


Από το στόμα σου και στης ΟΝ το αυτί γιατί δεν παλεύεται!!!!!!!!
Θα κάνω υπομονή όπως όλοι, τι να γίνει! Κατά τα άλλα, όλα τα υπόλοιπα δουλεύουν ΟΚ προς το παρόν. Απλά μου τη δίνει που βασικό επιχείρημα όταν τους παίρνεις τηλ είναι "Α έχετε τηλεφωνο και τηλεόραση? Ε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα!"

----------


## angelos7577

Ενεργοποιήθηκα σε 25 εργάσιμες περίπου , αρχικά είχα μόνο Internet , το τηλέφωνο δεν έπαιζε καθόλου για 2 βδομάδες ούτε και το OnTV .Την αίτηση την είχα κάνει 31/3/2007 .Το Internet αρχικά ήταν μια χαρά , κατέβαζα από 500-700 και δεν έκανε διακοπές .Το τηλέφωνο όταν λειτούργησε μπορούσα να καλέσω μόνο με παλμική κλήση και όταν με καλούσαν δεν χτύπαγε .Το OnTV λειτούργησε πριν από 10 ημέρες , το δοκίμασα 2-3 φορές αλλά γίνονται διακοπές της σύνδεσης  , τα ξένα κανάλια είναι απελπιστικά λίγα και ανούσια .Σήμερα το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί καλά , πρέπει να περιμένω πριν καλέσω όμως οποιοδήποτε νούμερο και τα πρώτα 2-3 ψηφία πρέπει να τα καλέσω αργά .Μερικές φορές όταν με καλούν από σταθερό τηλέφωνο δεν χτυπάει (λίγες φορές συμβαίνει ).Όσον αφορά το Internet εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες μου κάνει διακοπές συνήθως το βράδυ (περίπου 10) και η ταχύτητα αν και συγχρονίζει γύρω στα 8800-9200 , κατεβάζω στην καλύτερη με 150-200 και αρκετές φορές με 20 και 50 .Τους έχω τηλεφωνήσει 3 φορές για το Internet και όλο μου λένε ότι θα το δουν και θα με καλέσουν αλλά ουδεμία απάντηση έχω λάβει .Υπομονή έχω αλλά δεν ξέρω για πόσο ακόμα ..........
Γενικό το κακό λοιπόν για εμάς που μπλέξαμε με την On , εύχομαι να ξεπεραστούν μερικά προβλήματα σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα , γιατί δεν ξέρω πόσο αθ αντέξουμε ακόμα . :No no:

----------


## CMS

> Σήμερα το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί καλά , πρέπει να περιμένω πριν καλέσω όμως οποιοδήποτε νούμερο και τα πρώτα 2-3 ψηφία πρέπει να τα καλέσω αργά .Μερικές φορές όταν με καλούν από σταθερό τηλέφωνο δεν χτυπάει (λίγες φορές συμβαίνει ).


angelos7577 ...

κύτταξε να τους καλείς και να τους πρήζεις ειδικά για το θέμα του τηλεφώνου γιατί πολλοί είχαμε προβλήματα τέτοια και διορθώθηκαν ...είναι βέβαιο ότι μπορούν να τα διορθώσουν ,..

----------


## Νικαετός

@ CMS, χωρίς καμμιά μα καμμιά διάθεση "αντιπολιτευτική" (όποιος καεί στον χυλό φυσάει και το γιαούρτι), χθες το βράδυ με πήρε ένας φίλος και γείτονας να με ρωτήσει για την ΟΝ ...και έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο. Από όσο διαβάζω στο φόρουμ είναι γενικό, ελάχιστοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα. Γιατί δεν φροντίζουν να το διορθώσουν και θα πρέπει ο κάθε χρήστης να παίρνει τηλέφωνα, εφόσον από ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων??  

Εννοείται πως η ερώτηση δεν απευθύνεται προσωπικά σε σένα, αλλά και σε όποιον γνωρίζει "περισσότερα".

----------


## CMS

> Γιατί δεν φροντίζουν να το διορθώσουν και θα πρέπει ο κάθε χρήστης να παίρνει τηλέφωνα, εφόσον από ότι καταλαβαίνω είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων??  
> 
> Εννοείται πως η ερώτηση δεν απευθύνεται προσωπικά σε σένα, αλλά και σε όποιον γνωρίζει "περισσότερα".


Νικαετέ, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο στην παρατήρησή σου ότι οι πάροχοι θα έπρεπε να φροντίζουν τα προβλήματα των χρηστών χωρίς οι δύσμοιροι χρήστες να παλεύουν και να καλούν για τον λόγο αυτό ... 

Εκείνο που παρατήρησα (έχουν γράψει και άλλοι χρήστες για αυτό ... βλέπε lefteris ανωτέρω) είναι ότι ποικίλα προβλήματα της τηλεφωνίας διαπιστωμένα έχουν λυθεί ... σε πολλούς από εμάς ... Να τα αναφέρω...

Πρόβλημα χρονικής συμπεριφοράς στην ταχύτητα της κλήσης ... Δηλαδή ότι δεν μπορείς να καλέσεις γρήγορα τα νούμερα ... έχει λυθεί σε πολλούς ...

Πρόβλημα χρονικής καθυστέρησης πριν την έναρξη της κλήσης ... έχει λυθεί σε πολλούς ...

Πρόβλημα τονικού/παλμικού προβλήματος κλήσης (συνδέεται με τα ανωτέρω) ..έχει λυθεί σε πολλούς ...

Πρόβλημα ρομποτισμού της φωνής και ξαφνικών θορύβων ... έχει λυθεί σε πολλούς ... 

Ολα τα ανωτέρω προβλήματα εμφανίστηκαν σε μένα και μετά συνεχή μου παράπονα παρατήρησα ότι όλα διορθώθηκαν ... και απολαμβάνω ένα ωραίο τηλέφωνο ... για τον λόγο αυτό συμβούλεψα να επιμένουν αφού όπως φαίνεται μπορούν να τα διορθώσουν ...

Αν το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι πάροχοι θα πρέπει να παραδίδουν γρήγορες και απροβλημάτιστες υπηρεσίες συμφωνώ μαζί σου ... Τί να κάνουμε? πώς να τους κυνηγήσουμε σε αυτό? Μαζί σου και σε διαμαρτυρία και σε διαδήλωση...και σοβαρολογώ ... Μάλλον όμως έχουν τόσα προβλήματα στο να ικανοποίήσουν τις αυξανόμενες ενεργοποιήσεις με την παράδοση σωστών υπηρεσιών (με συνεχείς ρυθμίσεις του νεογνού δικτύου τους)  που θα αργήσουν να καταφέρουν να παραδίδουν με την ενεργοποίηση άψογο πακέτο υπηρεσιών τους ... ΦΕΥ ...

----------


## grphoto

Και σε μενα παντως η ενεργοποιηση λογω ανενεργου βροχου ηταν στιγμιαια, την μια στιγμη ειχα ΟΤΕ και σε μισο λεπτο αλλαξε το καλωδιο και καλουσα μεσω ΟΝ, οι εισερχομενες εκαναν 1,5 μερα.

Οσον αφορα το Sagem βγαζετε το κατα καιρους απο την πριζα, και εκει γινονται αναβαθμισεις και εχω προσεξει 1-2 καναλια εχτρα που δεν τα θυμαμαι στην αρχη, πχ το ρωσικο tv planeta (ενταξει για τους περισσοτερους ισως δεν ειναι ενδιαφεροντα ακομα τα καναλια, ελπιζω και εγω σε αναβαθμισεις καναλιων στο μελλον), οσο αφορα το firmware αυτη την στιγμη παιζει το firmware με ημερομηνια 17/5/2007.

Το Onrec ειναι παντως πολυ καλο, και επισης μην ξεχναμε οτι στην ουσια οσον αφορα και το 3play ειναι η μονη εταιρια που το παρεχει ουσιαστικα, Η VIVODI αρον αρον το ακριβυνε ευχομενη μαλλον να μην πανε πελατες εκει και απλα να το εχει στον καταλογο, οσο για την Forthnet ακομα θυμαμαι την διαφημιση για το 3play που εξαφανιστηκε.

----------


## angelos7577

Εγώ είχα γενικώς προβλήματα αρχικά με το τηλέφωνο τα οποία επιτέλους έχουν διορθωθεί κάπως , απλά πρέπει να παίρνω αργά κυρίως τα πρώτα 2-3 ψηφία με τονική κλήση κατά τα άλλα και η ποιότητα σταθεροποιήθηκε .Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες έχω διακοπές της σύνδεσης internet και έχει πέσει πολύ η ταχύτητα που κατεβάζω , στην καλύτερη 150 kbps.Έχω μιλήσει 3 φορές με το cc και τελικά με πήρε τεχνικός τηλέφωνο πριν από λίγο , έκανε Ping στην γραμμή μου και είπε ότι συγχρονίζει γύρω στα 10 και είναι αρκετά σταθερή (όλα μια χαρά δηλαδή αλλά στην ουσία χάλια ταχύτητα και διακοπές  :Smile:  ).Τελικά όπως του πρότεινα και εγώ θα ρίξει την ταχύτητα στα 8Mbit και λογικά δεν θα έχω διακοπές (μου είπε να το παρακολουθήσω σήμερα και αύριο το απόγευμα πως θα πάει ). Και όσον αφορά το θέμα της ταχύτητα που έχει πέσει , μου είπε ότι κάνουν αναβάθμιση του server τους στο εξωτερικό γιατί έχει "μπουκώσει" από τους αυξημένους χρήστες και ότι θα διορθωθεί σύντομα .Είδωμεν........

----------


## iloxos

Όπως έγραψα νωρίτερα είμαι στα 2,5ΜΒps (- 500 καμιά φορά). Με πήραν τηλ χτες και με συγχρόνισαν στα 12500. Καμία αλλαγή και είμαι 2 τετράγωνα απο τον ΟΤΕ Ν. Σμύρνης...

Ερώτηση πώς είναι δυνατό να δουλεύει η IPTV  και το ONREC (δεν απαιτουν 4-6 ΜΒps?) και να κάνω download με 20Κ??????

----------


## Avesael

Ο ΟΤΕ Ν.Σμύρνης δεν είναι πάνω στη Βενιζέλου (Στην Πλατεία) ;

----------


## marimo

> Ο ΟΤΕ Ν.Σμύρνης δεν είναι πάνω στη Βενιζέλου (Στην Πλατεία) ;


ΟΤΕ Ν. ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ	Ελ. Βενιζέλου 29-31
ΑΘΗΝΑ	Ν. ΣΜΥΡΝΗ
Tηλ:210 93191999	Fax:210 9315199

----------


## CMS

> Ο ΟΤΕ Ν.Σμύρνης δεν είναι πάνω στη Βενιζέλου (Στην Πλατεία) ;




Off Topic


		Τί σε ενδιαφέρει Χρήστο ?  :Whistle:  Νόμιζα ότι θα μετακομίσεις οπότε αν δεν υπάρχει εκεί ΟΝ σε βλέπω να μας γράφεις με άλλο tag παρόχου, να μην πω ονόματα ... :Laughing: , δεν μπορούμε να σε βλέπουμε έτσι χωρίς avatar, μας λείπει ο ΤΣΕ ...

----------


## Avesael

Απλά σκέφτομαι να μετακομίσω σε μια πολυκατοικία που είναι κολλημένη με τον ΟΤΕ Ν.Σμύρνης και ήθελα επιβεβαίωση της τοποθεσίας... :Razz: 



Off Topic


		Άραγε με 10 μέτρα απόσταση από το dslam τι ποιότητα σύνδεσης θα έχω;  :Razz:

----------


## Νικαετός

Πετάς και μια οπτική ίνα και ποιος σε πιάνει  :Wink:   :One thumb up:

----------


## CMS

Off Topic


		Εξαρτάται φίλε μου ... αν η πολυκατοικία αυτή είναι τόσο παλιά που φτιάχτηκε πριν τον ΟΤΕ ... τότε μπορεί και οι γραμμές της πολυκατοικίας να τρέχουν μερικά χιλιόμετρα μέχρι άλλο DSLAM Καβάλας, Σουφλίου κτλ ...  :Laughing:  και τότε  :Vava:  :Wall:  :Badmood:

----------


## Dimitris73

Off Topic


		Καλά... Βλέπω σε λίγα χρόνια οι τιμές των διαμερισμάτων που είναι κοντά σε ΟΤΕ να εκτοξεύονται στα ύψη!!!!

----------


## Seele

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Καλά... Βλέπω σε λίγα χρόνια οι τιμές των διαμερισμάτων που είναι κοντά σε ΟΤΕ να εκτοξεύονται στα ύψη!!!!


αχαχαχαχαχαχχααααχχα!

Πραγματικά αυτο θελω πολύ να το δω να γίνεται!!

----------


## Avesael

> Πετάς και μια οπτική ίνα και ποιος σε πιάνει


Ναι Ναι! Και μετά θα δώσω και λίγο bandwidth σε κανένα φίλο... :Razz: 



Off Topic


		ΑΑΑΑ!!! Γι'αυτό ο ιδιοκτήτης μου ζήτησε για διαμέρισμα 25 ετών 800ευρώ...Έχει λέει κάποιες κρυφές χάρες το σπίτι.... :ROFL:

----------


## Dimitris73

> αχαχαχαχαχαχχααααχχα!
> 
> Πραγματικά αυτο θελω πολύ να το δω να γίνεται!!


Γιατί??? Έχεις ιδιόκτητο κοντά σε ΟΤΕ και σκέφτεσαι να το νοικιάσεις?

----------


## CMS

Off Topic


		Είχε δίκιο ο evilhauk που έγραψε στην αρχή ότι θα γεμίσει το νήμα offtopic :Whistle:  δεν πάμε καλύτερα να τα πούμε στο νήμα ΧΑΛΑΡΗ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ?

----------


## Avesael

Παιδιά ναι, έχει δίκιο ο Κώστας...Το παραχε...με  :Whistle:

----------


## AUDIOBIL

Ε ας επιστεψουμε τωρα  on topic!Να συνεχισουμε τις εντυπωσεις :Wink:

----------


## Tzimakos

Λοιπον παιδια η ον ειναι ο χειροτερος παροχος που υπαρχει..απο την ημερα που ενεργοποιηθηκα εχω μισο μεγαμπιτ και δεν μπορω να παρω με τιποτα τηλεφωνο..για να με παρουν τηλεφωνο πιο ευκολα πιανουν γραμμη στον πρωινο καφε..τους εχω παρει 20 φορες τηλεφωνο(δεν υπερβαλλω,20 μετρημενες) τους εχω πει ολα οσα θα μπορουσα να τουσ αναφερω σχετικα με τα νομιμα δικαιωματα μου ως συνδρομητης εχω παει και στα γραφεια τους και τους ειπα τα ιδια και το μονο που καταφερα ειναι μαλλον να γινω γνωστος στον κυκλο των τηλεφωνητων..Αφου σκεφτομαι αν ξαναπαρω και βγει τηλεφωνητρια να της ζητησω το κινητο να βγουμε για κανενα καφε..εκει λοιπον θα της βαλω το μαχαιρι και θα της πω "τα μεγαμπιτ μου η τη ζωη σου"..ελπιζω να επιλεξει ωριμα αλλιως λυπαμαι..στην ουσια αγαπητοι μου φιλοι εφτιαξα αφτο το νημα για να βγαλω απο το μυαλο οποιουδηποτε μελλοντα συνδρομητη την σκεψη να γραφτει στην εν λογω εταιρια..ΜΑΚΡΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## Seele

Και ο πατερας μου εχει που πλακωνεται μαζι τους εδω και μια εβδομαδα.
Κι εγω εφτασα στο γελοιο σημειο να χρησιμοποιήσω την ιδιοτητα μου ως δημοσιογραφος μπας και ιδρωσει κανα αφτακι, αλλα που...

Δεν ξερω τι να πω πλεον. Εκτος του οτι δεν νιωθουν μια, είναι και θρασυτατοι μερικοι. Ένας σήμερα ¨μου ειπε τα εξης:

Εγω "Εχω πάρα πολύ μικρη ταχυτητα και στην πραξη και σε ο,τι τεστ εχω κανει"
ΟΝ  "Κυρια μου αν κατεβαζετε με 800-900 ειστε μια χαρα"
Εγω "Μα μετα βιας πιανω τα 100... τι 800 και 900 μου λετε? μπορειτε να μου πειτε εστω γιατι?"
ΟΝ "Τι να κανουμε κυρια μου. Δεν είναι ολα τελεια σε αυτη τη ζωη. Αν πάρετε ένα αυτοκινητο που πιανει τελικη τα 250, σημαινει οτι θα πηγαινετε μονιμως με 250?"

Τα συμπερασματα δικα σας....

----------


## vardoulas

*ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ* 
μια χαρα αν και το surfing σε καμια περιπτωση ΔΕΝ παραπεμπη στα 10 mbps, disconnects ειχα μονο τις πρωτες 3 μερες

*ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ* 
Αν εξαιρεσω καποια διαστηματα (2 βδομαδες) που με αφησαν χωρις τηλεφωνο, ειναι απλα αψογο!
Με τον ΟΤΕ ειχα συνεχεια συνακροασεις στην γραμμη μου και πολυ χαλια ποιοτητα. 
Με την ΟΝ δεν εχω κανενα απολυτος προβλημα.

*IPTV*
μολις πριν 4 μερες αρχισε να δουλευει και να μπορω να βλεπω και το live προγραμμα των καναλιων. Μεχρι τωρα εβλεπα μονο ΟΝREC και ONCINEMA.

*ΓΕΝΙΚΑ*
Απαραδεκτο εως ελεεινο το CC.
Πολυ αργες αντιδρασεις στα προβληματα μου.
Α Π Α Ρ Α Δ Ε Κ Τ Η  η πρακτικη να μην ενημερωνουν τους πελατες τους για οποιαδηποτε αλλαγη στις υπηρεσιες τους  μεσω του site τους ή με newletter ή με καποιον αλλο "σωστο" τροπο, αλλα να πρεπει να τα μαθαινουμε απο αλλους πελατες που τυχαινει να εχουν προσβαση σε αυτες.

----------


## original21paul

> Και ο πατερας μου εχει που πλακωνεται μαζι τους εδω και μια εβδομαδα.
> Κι εγω εφτασα στο γελοιο σημειο να χρησιμοποιήσω την ιδιοτητα μου ως δημοσιογραφος μπας και ιδρωσει κανα αφτακι, αλλα που...
> 
> Δεν ξερω τι να πω πλεον. Εκτος του οτι δεν νιωθουν μια, είναι και θρασυτατοι μερικοι. Ένας σήμερα ¨μου ειπε τα εξης:
> 
> Εγω "Εχω πάρα πολύ μικρη ταχυτητα και στην πραξη και σε ο,τι τεστ εχω κανει"
> ΟΝ  "Κυρια μου αν κατεβαζετε με 800-900 ειστε μια χαρα"
> Εγω "Μα μετα βιας πιανω τα 100... τι 800 και 900 μου λετε? μπορειτε να μου πειτε εστω γιατι?"
> ΟΝ "Τι να κανουμε κυρια μου. Δεν είναι ολα τελεια σε αυτη τη ζωη. Αν πάρετε ένα αυτοκινητο που πιανει τελικη τα 250, σημαινει οτι θα πηγαινετε μονιμως με 250?"
> ...


καλα αμα αυτα στα ειπανε στο cc ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο!δεν μπορω να καταλαβω απο που μπορουμε να παρουμε πληροφοριες εκτος απο την "τεχνικη υποστηριξη"!το 6161700 ειναι μεχρι τις 6 το απογευμα, μετα τι γινεται???

----------


## Seele

Αυτό αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ...

Γενικά ο πατέρας μου είναι πολύ ήρεμος ανθρωπος... Είναι από τις λίγες φορές που τον έχω δει να φωνάζει... Θα μου πεις τι φταιει και ο απλός υπάλληλος... Αλλά ενταξει και εγώ και εκείνος έχουμε προβλημα στη δουλειά μας χωρίς σωστό ιντερνετ...

Εγώ πάντωσ παρέδωσα τα όπλα σήμερα, ειδικά και μετά την αντιμετώπιση στο cc.
Απλά δεν ξανασχολούμαι, και στην τελική μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω και τη δουλειά μου και να φυγω χωρίς να πληρώσω φράγκο... Εχω γίνει τεχνικός μόνη μου με τόσα που έχω διαβάσει και τοσα που έχω δοκιμάσει... Νισαφι! Καλός είναι και ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## original21paul

> Αυτό αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ...
> 
> Γενικά ο πατέρας μου είναι πολύ ήρεμος ανθρωπος... Είναι από τις λίγες φορές που τον έχω δει να φωνάζει... Θα μου πεις τι φταιει και ο απλός υπάλληλος... Αλλά ενταξει και εγώ και εκείνος έχουμε προβλημα στη δουλειά μας χωρίς σωστό ιντερνετ...
> 
> Εγώ πάντωσ παρέδωσα τα όπλα σήμερα, ειδικά και μετά την αντιμετώπιση στο cc.
> Απλά δεν ξανασχολούμαι, και στην τελική μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω και τη δουλειά μου και να φυγω χωρίς να πληρώσω φράγκο... Εχω γίνει τεχνικός μόνη μου με τόσα που έχω διαβάσει και τοσα που έχω δοκιμάσει... Νισαφι! Καλός είναι και ο ΟΤΕ.




Off Topic


		ολα αυτα κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη τα εχουν αποκτησει απο τον οτε!μην ξεχναμε αλλωστε και ποιος ειναι προεδρος αυτης της εταιριας....μια ματια στο site στην ενοτητα εταιρια πιστευω θα σε διαφωτησει!

----------


## Seele

> [OFFTOPIC]ολα αυτα κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη τα εχουν αποκτησει απο τον οτε!μην ξεχναμε αλλωστε και ποιος ειναι προεδρος αυτης της εταιριας....μια ματια στο site στην ενοτητα εταιρια πιστευω θα σε διαφωτησει!




Off Topic


		ο οτε τουλαχιστον δουλευε αψογα σε μενα. απλα ηθελα καλυτερη ταχυτητα

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		ο οτε τουλαχιστον δουλευε αψογα σε μενα. απλα ηθελα καλυτερη ταχυτητα




Off Topic


		Εχμμ αν σε νοιαζει μονο η ταχυτητα και οχι τι πληρωνεις μπορεις καλλιστα να βαλεις και Οτε 8mbit

----------


## pcmaniacs

ΕΠΙ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ, ΔΟΥΛΕΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΣ ,
αλήθεια τι συμβαίνει επι τέλους με τη ΟΝ , 
πότε θα μας πουν την αλήθεια??? γιατί ποτέ
 δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να μπορέσει να σε εξυπηρετήσει και 
γιατί για όλα φταίει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ και κανένας άλλος???
 Γιατί εμείς οι κακόμηροι που έχουμε κάνει όλες τις 
απαραίτητες ενέργειες που μας ζήτησαν να μη μπορο΄θμε να έχουμε 
τις υπηρεσίες που στα συμβόλαια τους γράφουν ότι θα μας παρέχουν 
και ενώ δεν μας παρέχουν μας ζητούν και 69€ αντί 35€ που είναι ο μήνας 
 σε ερώτηση στο 13801 πήρα την απάντηση ότι έχει γίνει λάθος σε όλους 
τους λογαριασμούς αλλά πρέπει να πληρώσουμε και στον επόμενο μήνα 
θα γίνει αντιλογισμός , απάντησα και
 ρώτησα ότι : έχω ζητήσει διακοπή υπηρεσιών 
άρα δεν θα υπάρχει λογαριασμός γιατί το ζήτησα 
προ της έκδοσης και
 η απάντηση ήταν >>>>>>>>>.......................θα ρωτήσουμε 
και θα σας ενημερώσουμε ....Σας απάντησε κανείς ??? γιατί εμένα 
δεν μου έχει απαντήσει κανένας..

----------


## original21paul

> ΕΠΙ 3 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ, ΔΟΥΛΕΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΣ ,
> αλήθεια τι συμβαίνει επι τέλους με τη ΟΝ , 
> πότε θα μας πουν την αλήθεια??? γιατί ποτέ
>  δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να μπορέσει να σε εξυπηρετήσει και 
> γιατί για όλα φταίει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ και κανένας άλλος???
>  Γιατί εμείς οι κακόμηροι που έχουμε κάνει όλες τις 
> απαραίτητες ενέργειες που μας ζήτησαν να μη μπορο΄θμε να έχουμε 
> τις υπηρεσίες που στα συμβόλαια τους γράφουν ότι θα μας παρέχουν 
> και ενώ δεν μας παρέχουν μας ζητούν και 69€ αντί 35€ που είναι ο μήνας 
> ...


καταρχην δεν νομιζω να εχει γινει κανενα λαθος στο λογαριασμο σου αλλα να ειναι οι δυο πρωτοι μηνες μαζι!κατα 2ον πηγαινε στα γραφεια και αν εχεις δηλωσει ελλιπεις υπηρεσιες πεσς τους οτι δεν πληρωνεις το λογαριασμο!εγω τουλαχιστον ετσι εκανα και μου ειπαν οτι δεν θα πληρωσω τιποτα!αλλα και να θελουνε εγω 86.14 για υπηρεσιες λειψες δεν προκειται να δωσω!

----------


## pcmaniacs

> καταρχην δεν νομιζω να εχει γινει κανενα λαθος στο λογαριασμο σου αλλα να ειναι οι δυο πρωτοι μηνες μαζι!κατα 2ον πηγαινε στα γραφεια και αν εχεις δηλωσει ελλιπεις υπηρεσιες πεσς τους οτι δεν πληρωνεις το λογαριασμο!εγω τουλαχιστον ετσι εκανα και μου ειπαν οτι δεν θα πληρωσω τιποτα!αλλα και να θελουνε εγω 86.14 για υπηρεσιες λειψες δεν προκειται να δωσω!


 
γράφει αναλυτικά τις υπηρεσίες, τις ημερομηνίες χρέωσης , το ποσόν που είναι +59€ απο το πληρωτέο και προκαταβολή παγίου του επόμενου μήνα ??????? εαν θέλεις υπάρχει και αντίγραφο 

Παναγιώτης

----------


## baltazar1999

Αν ειναι οποτε θελεις να βρεις το δικιο σου να πηγαινεις στα γραφεια τους ειδικα αν μενεις μακρυα σωθηκες.

Για ακομα μια φορα η ΟΝ επιβεβαιωνει οτι ειναι "μπατε σκυλοι αλεστε".

----------


## pcmaniacs

> Επαναφερω το νημα για να μπορουμε να γραφουμε εδω οι *ενεργοποιημενοι συνδρομητες* τις εντυπωσεις μας απο τις υπηρεσιες που μας παρεχουν.


 
ok ειμαι ο άτυχος φαίνεται αλλά γιατί επι 3 μήνες 3  συνδέσεις το ίδιο πρόβλημα και ατελείωτες ώρες σε αναμονή στο CC που ποτέ δεν παίρνεις μια σοβαρή απάντηση παρά μόνο θα σας αλλάξουμε τον εξοπλισμό γιατί αυτό φταίει .
γιατί να πληρώνουμε λογαριασμό 69-130 € λόγω λάθους??? δεν φτάνουν τα λάθη του οτε που είχαμε συνηθίσει ???? δεν φτάνει η μη εξυπηρέτηση που είχαμε τόσα χρόνια και τελικά ποιοί είναι αυτοί που μας κοροιδεύουν , εμείς είμαστε  η δύναμη και πρέπει να τους το δείξουμε 

φιλικά 

Παναγιώτης

----------


## lefteris

Επαναλαμβανω. Μηπως να αιτηθουμε να κανουν ΔΩΡΕΑΝ το 13801 μονο για τους ενεργους χρηστες τους>

----------


## clotho

Εντυπώσεις; Χάλια μαύρα. Disconnects συνέχεια μα συνέχεια. Για ποια 10Mbs μιλάμε; Αν έχουμε 200-300 πετάμε απ' τη χαρά μας (όταν δεν είμαστε off).

Τους δίνω διορία. Αλλιώς πάω για υπαναχώρηση και άντε γειά. Δεν θα ασχολούμαι με ανεύθυνους και εν πολλοίς ανίκανους.

----------


## Seele

Εγώ χθες το απογευμα με βραδυ παρατηρησα μια βελτιωση στην ταχυτητα, αλλα επειδη δουελυα δεν ειχα χρονο να κανω μετρησεις κτλ.

Λετε να απεδωσε το κραξιμο που φαγανε? Εχει καταντησει αηδια παντως.
Εαν μεχρι να ερθει ο λογαριασμος δεν εχει φτιαξει το ιντερνετ εγς προσωπικα, οχι απλα δεν πληρωνω, θα προσβαλλω και το συμβολαιο για μη τηρηση των ορων απο πλευρας τους κι ας τρεχουν στα δικαστηρια και τα καναλια.

----------


## grphoto

Clotho λεμε και κανενα καλως σας βρηκα, εκτος και αν εισαι καιρο εδω  :Wink:

----------


## lalistati

> Επαναλαμβανω. Μηπως να αιτηθουμε να κανουν ΔΩΡΕΑΝ το 13801 μονο για τους ενεργους χρηστες τους>


Lefteri συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Ό,τι κλήσεις κάνω είναι στην ΟΝ

----------


## Tem

τα προβλήματα δυστυχώς πολλαπλασιάζονται όπως βλέπω

----------


## synti

εμενα παιδια δεν μου ανοιγουν τα περισοτερα site!!!!μηπωs μου εχουν μπλοκαρη τι IP????

----------


## TaXapiaMou

> Lefteri συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Ό,τι κλήσεις κάνω είναι στην ΟΝ


Ρε, λέτε να φτιάχνουν επίτηδες προβλήματα για να τα παίρνουν από το 13801;;;;;                     :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tem

> Ρε, λέτε να φτιάχνουν επίτηδες προβλήματα για να τα παίρνουν από το 13801;;;;;


δεν είναι δηλαδή δωρεάν το 13801 ?

----------


## Avesael

Όχι και σε χρεώνουν με χρονοχρέωση... :Evil: 

edit: *Οπως συγκεκριμένα αναφέρουν στο site τους, Για κλήσεις προς το 13801 και προς αριθμούς της σειράς 801, η χρέωση είναι 0,03 ευρω/λεπτό με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο.*

----------


## lefteris

οχι δεν ειναι δωρεαν και δεν βλεπω καμοια κινηση σαν την ΤΕΛΛΑΣ να γινει δωρεαν μεσα απο το δικτυο ΟΝ

----------


## Tem

παρόμοια τακτική εφαρμόζουν βέβαια και άλλες εταιρείες . Για παράδειγμα η HOL χρεώνει το 13844 με 0,03156 €/λεπτό ομιλίας

----------


## Aspidas

Ρε παιδιά εμένα μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι συμβαίνει στην δική μου περίπτωση. 
Iptv όλα μια χαρά, Internet όμως όταν κατεβάζω από ένα site μπορεί να κατεβάζω ένα αρχείο με
ταχύτητα 100kb μέχρι 140kb μέγιστη ταχύτητα. Έλα όμως που αν του ρίξω άλλα 5 άρχεια να κατεβάσει ταυτόχρονα τα κατεβάζει όλα με 100kb. Πως γίνεται αυτό; :Thinking: 
Δηλαδή για ένα download έχω ταχύτητα 100kb για 5 downloads έχω 500kb. 
Εντωμεταξύ το έχω τσεκάρει το site και μου έχει δώσει άλλη φορά με Linksys router 800kb σε ένα αρχείο. 
By the way, έχω το τελευταίο firmware. 
Προτάσεις;;;;

----------


## clep

Να πω και εγώ κάτο διαφορετικό. Απο τη στιγμή που συνδέθηκα στην Ον τελεκομς ποτέ δεν μου είχε παίξει η τηλεόραση ενώ το ιντερνετ είναι γύρω στα 2 Mbps. Απο το cc μου δίναν διάφορες απίστευτες δικαιολογίες παρόλα τα άπειρα τηλεφωνήματα που είχα κάνει.

Οπότε παίρνω χθές στις 5 το απόγευμα το νούμερο της ΟΝ στο μαρούσι που έχει δώσει ένας φίλος στο site. (6161781) Μου απαντάει ο θυρωρός και μου παίρνει τα στοιχεία μου.
Σε 10 λεπτά επικοινωνεί μαζί μου τεχνικός και του λέω τα προβλήματα.
Σε άλλα 10 λεπτά η τηλεόραση λειτουργεί.
Ο τεχνικός με ξαναπαίρνει μετά απο 10 λεπτά!! για να επιβεβαιώσει ότι όλα καλά.( αφήστε έπαθα πλάκα )

Αφού τον ευχαρίστησα τον ρώτησα για ποιο λόγο δεν μπορούσαν να μου λύσουν ένα πρόβλημα 20 λεπτών   2 μήνες πριν. Τι να μου πει και ο άνθρωπος... (νέα εταιρία, κακή επικοινωνία κλπ...)
Πάντως για το ιντερνετ μου είπε ότι λύση δεν υπάρχει ακόμη (περιμένουν αναβάθμιση)

----------


## clep

Πάντως πραγματικα μετά απο δύο μήνες ΟΝ τελεκομς δεν έχω ακόμη άποψη. Τη μια είμαι για να φεύγω και την άλλη μου δίνουν prive εξυπηρετηση. Τι να πω...


(ενώ με την tellas ηξερα που βρισκόμουνα - μονίμως αγανακτισμένος)

----------


## GeorgeH

> Ρε παιδιά εμένα μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος τι συμβαίνει στην δική μου περίπτωση. 
> Iptv όλα μια χαρά, Internet όμως όταν κατεβάζω από ένα site μπορεί να κατεβάζω ένα αρχείο με
> ταχύτητα 100kb μέχρι 140kb μέγιστη ταχύτητα. Έλα όμως που αν του ρίξω άλλα 5 άρχεια να κατεβάσει ταυτόχρονα τα κατεβάζει όλα με 100kb. Πως γίνεται αυτό;
> Δηλαδή για ένα download έχω ταχύτητα 100kb για 5 downloads έχω 500kb. 
> Εντωμεταξύ το έχω τσεκάρει το site και μου έχει δώσει άλλη φορά με Linksys router 800kb σε ένα αρχείο. 
> By the way, έχω το τελευταίο firmware. 
> Προτάσεις;;;;


Εφόσον τα πιάνεις έστω συνολικά από πολλά downloads ταυτόχρονα τότε η γραμμή σου δεν έχει πρόβλημα και το bandwith το έχεις απο ΟΝ, τουλάχιστον 5-6Mbps. Το ότι κάποια στιγμή έπιανες 800Κ από το συγκεκριμένο site αυτό δε λέει τίποτα. Μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα, μπορεί να πλάκωσε κόσμος εκείνη την ώρα, μπορεί μπορεί...

----------


## orestis_24

Λοιπον παιδια συγνωμη για το υφος αλλα πρεπει να βγαινει κ καμια ακρη απ το φορουμ. Να μενουμε στο θεμα. Εγω μενω αμπελοκηπους πανω απ την αμερικανικη πρεσβεια. Εχς κανει αιτηση εδω κ ενα μηνα. Ομως βλεποντας ολα τα παραπονα στο φορουμ οταν ηρθε η κουριερ δεν παρελαβα τον εξοπλισμο. Ομως πλεον θελω να τελειωνω. Τι λετε οσοι εχετε ον :Closed topic: 
 αξιζει ;η να στειλω το φαχ ακυρωσης κ να κανω αιτηση στην νετ ονε,;;;;;;; :Respekt:

----------


## Nemessis

> δεν είναι δηλαδή δωρεάν το 13801 ?


Παιδιά ενα απλό workaround: 

Δεν καλείται το 13801 , ώστε να υπάρχει χρονοχρέωση αλλά το 2108090900 έτσι χρεώνεστε 0,09 Ευρώ / κλήση  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Μάλλον τα παιδία παίζει γιατί εγω εδω και 2 ώρες κατεβάζω με 1250-1400kb/sec !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Δεν πάμε καλα...Κάτι παίζει....

----------


## GeorgeH

> Παιδιά ενα απλό workaround: 
> 
> Δεν καλείται το 13801 , ώστε να υπάρχει χρονοχρέωση αλλά το 2108090900 έτσι χρεώνεστε 0,09 Ευρώ / κλήση


Κάποιος είπε ότι το έκοψαν και δε δουλεύει πια. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει πάντως, αν το χρειαστώ θα το έχω υπόψην.

----------


## cpnemo

Το πρωί που το δοκίμασα δουλεύει κανονικά....το 2108090900 εννοώ.

----------


## nt2376

εχετε δοκιμασει να κατεβασετε κατι απο την ιστοσελιδα της ati? δινει καλα αποτελεσματα γιατι εχει πολυ bandwidth!! λογικα θα πιασετε τις ταχυτητες που κλειδωνει το pirelli!!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Τελικά αυτό το μαγαζί δεν πάει καλά... δεν θυμάμαι ΠΟΤΕ μα ΠΟΤΕ να είχα χειρότερη υπηρεσία ADSL Internet... από disconnect μέχρι και 384Kbit, χάλια κλείδωμα, χάλια Noise margins, χάλια BW ενώ σε BW test βγάζει 7-8Mbit ....

Πραγματικά έχω φτάσει στα όρια... έχουμε μιλήσει με όλο το IT, Marketing, Management έχουμε και το θείο μπατζανάκη ... αλλά τίποτα ένα ΧΑΛΙ μαύρο... 

Νομίζω ότι τελικά απλά δεν έχουν τα resources ούτε σε BW αλλά ούτε και σε έμψυχο υλικό... καμία διασύνδεση με Ελλάδα, ΟΤΕ, Πραγματικότητα, Ευρυζωνικότητα...

Time to let them be... σιγά σιγά να φεύγουμε και εμείς...  δεν έχουν σεβαστεί ούτε αυτά που υποσχέθηκαν στην πρώτη marketing καμπάνια, ούτε αυτά που ακούσαμε σε first person συζητήσεις...

Δεεεεν που λένε... άστο να πάει... :Mad:

----------


## george_h

Δυστυχώς είμαι και εγώ στο να συμφωνήσω με τον NetTraptor
Είπαμε είναι νέος ISP να του δώσουμε λίγο χρόνο.. πόσο όμως???
Το internet για εμένα αλλά και για πολλούς άλλους είναι η δουλειά μας στην κυριολεξία
από την στιγμή που έχω συνέχεια disconects, ας μην πούμε για LAG κλπ..
Σκεφτείτε σε κάθε disconect τι παθαίνουν ta ssh και ipsec tunnels!!!

*Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να κάνω χρήση το HSDPA μόνιμα γιατί είναι πιο σταθερό!!!!*

κύριοι της ON Telecoms βρείτε γρήγορα λύσεις για τους πελάτε σας που έχουν πρόβλημα γιατί ο κόσμος έχει αγανακτήσει.
δεν νοείτε να παίρνω πλέον ακόμη και στο cc και να μου λένε είναι η γραμματεία του cc και θα σας πάρει το cc αύριο.... και ο τεχνικός πότε θα πάρει σε μία εβδομάδα???

----------


## nikos1890

Παιδια εγω εκανα αιτηση στις 21/5 και σημερα 13/6 με συνδεσανε.Το tv box δεν προλαβα να το δοκιμασω σημερα,ενω το pirelli εχει συνχρονισει στα 15227/882 αλλα απο rapidshare κατεβαζω με 500-550.Τι λενε αυτα τα νουμερα του download σε σας?Kαπου διαβαζα οτι θα πρεπει να να επικοινωνησω μαζι τους για να μου ριξουν την ταχυτητα συνχρονισμου.
Το καλυτερο ειναι οτι το cc  ''βλεπει'' οτι δεν εχω ακομα ενεργοποιθει......!

----------


## TaXapiaMou

Αν μου λέγανε πριν ότι θα πήγαινα σε εναλλακτικό και θα νοσταλγούσα τον ΟΤΕ...  :ROFL:

----------


## Barlong

Είμαι καινούργιος στο site αλλά έχω αγανάκτηση με την εν λογω εταιρία. Είχα κάνει αίτηση Edit: [ ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ ]και όντως μετά από 20 περίπου μέρες 1/6/2007 ενεργοποιήθηκε η συνδεση μου. Το τηλέφωνο την πρώτη μέρα είχε τρελά παράσιτα αλλά το internet δούλευε. Την επόμενη μέρα δεν έπαιζε τιποτα. Σήμερα ακόμα δεν ξέρει κανένας τι έχει γίνει. Μου είπαν ότι φταίει η γραμμή μου η οποία πριν με ΟΤΕ έπαιζε κανονικά. Τους λέω πότε θα φτιάξει το τηλέφωνο μου λένε φταίει ο ΟΤΕ. Λέω μα πριν έπαιζε κανονικά άρα φταίνε τα συστήματα σας. Τι να κάνω? Τους καλώ κάθε μέρα και μου λένε τα ιδία. Αναμονή τρελή.  Τα νευρά μου :Evil:

----------


## kostas__p

παρε τηλ στο 210 6161χχχχχ.ειναι μεταμορφωση το τεχνικο τμημα.απο το πρωι στις 9 ως στις 5 το απογευμα

α και κατι που ξεχασα!!!!δεν χρειαζεται να λεμε λογια τα οποια δεν μας αρμοζουν  :Smile: .να ξερεις οτι μας παρακουλουθουν κ βλεπουνε τι γραφουμε  :Cool: 

Edit By Apok: Καλό ειναι να μην δίνουμε τηλέφωνα που δεν ισχύουν ( εννοώ δεν ειναι τεχνικών )

----------


## Nemessis

Καλωσ ήρθες!

----------


## AnastasiosK

Βλεπω βελτιωση με την αναβαθμιση που εγινε χτες.. θα το τσεκαρω μεχρι το βραδυ να ειμαι σιγουρος  :Wink:

----------


## RES

Kαλησπερα σε ολους.Μεσα σε 2 μερες με εχουν παρει 4 τηλ απο την ΟΝ.Ρε παιδια εγω που ειχα μεγαλο προβλημα εδω και 4 μερες πανε ολα μπουνια,ολα μα ολα στο απολυτο 10mbit.Πριν απο λιγα λεπτα καλεσαν παλι απο ΟΝ για να δουν αν ολα ειναι οκ,αλλα και με διαβεβαιωσαν ατι ολοκληρωθηκε η αναβαθμιση στο BW και κατα 99% δεν θα αντιμετωπισω πλεον κανενα προβλημα........Τι να πω ευχομαι να ειναι το last τηλ απο την ΟΝ για τεχνικο προβλημα.Μαλλον τα παλικαρια εχουν ξεκινησει να μαζευουν τα ασημαζευτα...Αντε λιγο υπομονη..αν και ξερω οτι παρα πολλα ατομα απο εδω εχουν φτασει στο οριο οπως κι εγω.....

----------


## Avesael

Να υποθέσω οτι πάμε καλά πλέον;  :Whistle:

----------


## boycour

DSLAM ΦΡΕΑΤΤΥΔΑΣ
ΣΥΝΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ 15227/1108
Επιτέλους μετά από 3 μήνες είμαι ΟΝ. Και το πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι δεν μου έχει κάνει κανένα disconnect, δούλεψε με την πρώτη άψογα, και το ρουτερ-tvbox-τηλεφωνο, το τηλέφωνο είναι καινούργια γραμμή της ΟΝ.ΑΙΤΗΣΗ 8/3/07
Απόρριψη αίτησης από ΟΤΕ λόγο απομακρυσμένου αστικού κέντρου συνεγκατάσταση.
Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού 17/5/07
1 ) Με καλούν από ΟΝ για ραντεβού με τεχνικό στης 30/5/07
Ήρθε ο τεχνικός 31/5/07 αλλά δεν υπήρχε γραμμή ενεργή για να κάνη σύνδεση
2 ) Με καλούν από ΟΝ για ραντεβού με τεχνικό στης 5/6/07
Ήρθε ο τεχνικός 6/6/07 ξανά δεν υπήρχε γραμμή ενεργή για να κάνη σύνδεση
3 ) Με καλούν από ΟΝ για ραντεβού με τεχνικό στης 12/6/07
Ήρθε ο τεχνικός 14/6/07 και όλα καλά πήγαν ευτυχώς.
Αλλά παιδιά αν κάποιος ξερή Ας μου απάντηση, η ταχύτητες είναι πολύ μικρές, ίσως να είναι γιατί ακόμα δεν με έχουν ενεργοποίηση κανονικά?

----------


## dream-maniac

λοιπον παιδια...
στην αρχη ειχα πολλα dosconnect με το πιρελι.
ετσι μετα απο πολλα τηλεφωνα με κατεβασαν(downstream rate) απο 14kbps στα 12kbps και το margin αλλαξε και απο 6db πηγε στα 9-10db.
τοτε σταματησαν τα disconnect στο πιρελι.
οι ταχυτητες ηταν στα 200.
σημερα απο 200 που κατεβαζα ειδα οτι κατεβαζω  με 800kbps!!
κοιταξα το ρουτερ και ειδα πως κατεβηκε και παλι η ταχυτητα(downstream) απο 12000  σε 10011 Kbps.
το margin ανεβηκε και παλι και απο 10 db εφτασε στα 15db!!
απο το πρωι κατεβαζω full!

----------


## original21paul

> λοιπον παιδια...
> στην αρχη ειχα πολλα dosconnect με το πιρελι.
> ετσι μετα απο πολλα τηλεφωνα με κατεβασαν(downstream rate) απο 14kbps στα 12kbps και το margin αλλαξε και απο 6db πηγε στα 9-10db.
> τοτε σταματησαν τα disconnect στο πιρελι.
> οι ταχυτητες ηταν στα 200.
> σημερα απο 200 που κατεβαζα ειδα οτι κατεβαζω  με 800kbps!!
> κοιταξα το ρουτερ και ειδα πως κατεβηκε και παλι η ταχυτητα(downstream) απο 12000  σε 10011 Kbps.
> το margin ανεβηκε και παλι και απο 10 db εφτασε στα 15db!!
> απο το πρωι κατεβαζω full!


τα στοιχεια του θορυβου πως τα βλεπεις απο το pirelli αφου δεν υπαρχουν??

----------


## antonis_GR

> Να υποθέσω οτι πάμε καλά πλέον;


ΑΑΑχχχχ κατι τέτοια βλέπω και θέλω να αλλάξω την 4αρα της HOL...
αρρώστιααααα

----------


## s7v7n

Η χειροτερη μεχρισ στιγμις εταιρεια που εχω δει ποτε.Με εχουν ταλεπορησει παρα πολυ.2 μηνες με παρακαλια για να μου βαλουνε την γραμμη(office)
χαμηλες ταχυτητες
δεν ξερω ουτε τα email μου.
δεν ξερω ποτε πληρωνω και απο ποτε εχει ενεργοποιηθει η on
δεν εχω καμια πορτα ανοιχτη γιατι αντι να μου δωσουνε το πακετο που εχω επιλεξει office μου εχουνε βαλει το κλασικο home οπου δεν μπορεισ να κανεις τιποτα με το router.
το router κανει σινεχως reboot.που παει να πει οτι δεν εχω και τηλεφωνο και ου μι γεννητο αν κατι συμβει δεν θα εχω τηλεφωνο!!!
δεν υπαρχουν υπευθηνοι στα τηλεφωνα παρα μονο call center και ουτε τεχνικοι να μιλισεις γιατι ολοι μαλλον κρυβοντε!!

πως μπορω να εμπιστευτω την ontelecoms στο μελλον αφου ειναι off?  offtelecoms τεριαζει καλυτερα!!
πραγματικα αναθεμα την ωρα που εκανα μαζι τους συνεργασια και το να διακοψω καθε συνεργασια θα ειναι σα να φευγει ενα βαρος απο πανω μου μπας και ηρεμησω μεσα στα αλα πολλα που εχω στο μυαλο μου καθημερινα!θα μπορουσα να γραφω μια ωρα αλα νομιζω δεν τους αξιζει η ωρα που σπαταλαω και αυτα εδω τα αναφερω για να γνωριζουν αυτοι που δεν ξερουν!!!!μακρυα!!!!!!!

----------


## original21paul

> Η χειροτερη μεχρισ στιγμις εταιρεια που εχω δει ποτε.Με εχουν ταλεπορησει παρα πολυ.2 μηνες με παρακαλια για να μου βαλουνε την γραμμη(office)
> χαμηλες ταχυτητες
> δεν ξερω ουτε τα email μου.
> δεν ξερω ποτε πληρωνω και απο ποτε εχει ενεργοποιηθει η on
> δεν εχω καμια πορτα ανοιχτη γιατι αντι να μου δωσουνε το πακετο που εχω επιλεξει office μου εχουνε βαλει το κλασικο home οπου δεν μπορεισ να κανεις τιποτα με το router.
> το router κανει σινεχως reboot.που παει να πει οτι δεν εχω και τηλεφωνο και ου μι γεννητο αν κατι συμβει δεν θα εχω τηλεφωνο!!!
> δεν υπαρχουν υπευθηνοι στα τηλεφωνα παρα μονο call center και ουτε τεχνικοι να μιλισεις γιατι ολοι μαλλον κρυβοντε!!
> 
> πως μπορω να εμπιστευτω την ontelecoms στο μελλον αφου ειναι off?  offtelecoms τεριαζει καλυτερα!!
> πραγματικα αναθεμα την ωρα που εκανα μαζι τους συνεργασια και το να διακοψω καθε συνεργασια θα ειναι σα να φευγει ενα βαρος απο πανω μου μπας και ηρεμησω μεσα στα αλα πολλα που εχω στο μυαλο μου καθημερινα!θα μπορουσα να γραφω μια ωρα αλα νομιζω δεν τους αξιζει η ωρα που σπαταλαω και αυτα εδω τα αναφερω για να γνωριζουν αυτοι που δεν ξερουν!!!!μακρυα!!!!!!!


ολα τα καταλαβαινω γιατι τα εχω δει και εγω!το μονο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι αυτο με το ρουτερ και το τηλεφωνο!τι σχεση εχουν αυτα τα δυο????

----------


## 29gk

Το πακετο office δεν εχει τους περιορισμους του home.

Ο ανθρωπος ενω παραγγειλε λοιπον το office, αυτοι του ενεργοποιησαν το home. Kαι δεν το διορθωνουν !!!

Οσο για το τηλεφωνο, λεει απλως, αγανκτησμενος, πως ΔΕΝ εχει τηλεφωνο !!!

----------


## original21paul

"το router κανει σινεχως reboot.που παει να πει οτι δεν εχω και τηλεφωνο" νομιζω οτι μπορω να καταλαβω τι λεει!και ξαναρωταω τι σχεση εχει το οτι κανει reboot το μοντεμ με το τηλεφωνο :Thinking:

----------


## 29gk

Μη το παιρνεις " τοις απολυτου τεχνικοις ".

Το ρουτερ κανει συνεχεια αποσυνδεσεις και το τηλεφωνο δεν παιζει.

Νομιζω αυτο θελει να μας πει.

----------


## Takerman

Νομίζω χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, στο office είναι voip το τηλέφωνο.

----------


## 29gk

Ειναι το ιδιο με το απλο.

----------


## original21paul

> Νομίζω χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, στο office είναι voip το τηλέφωνο.


επειδη εχεις το λιγοτερο 2 γραμμες η δευτερη ειναι voip και η πρωτη κανονικα pstn!

----------


## s7v7n

> επειδη εχεις το λιγοτερο 2 γραμμες η δευτερη ειναι voip και η πρωτη κανονικα pstn!


Ακριβως,οταν το router κανει reboot ειναι λογικο να μην υπαρχει τηλεφωνο λογο του οτι η συσκευη μπενει στο router.οσο για την πρωτη γραμμη ας πουμε για καποιο λογο δεν μπορω να τραβιξω γραμμη τι παει να πει οτι ειμαι καλυμενος?

δεν ειναι πραγματα αυτα.ειμαστε η καταντια της τεχνολογιας στην ελλαδα πολυ απλα γιατι αν φερεις τον εαυτο σου στην θεση καποιου τεχνικου ας πουμε και σου λεγανε "γιαννη" αλλαξε καλλοδιωσεις στις περιοχες μπλα... μπλα.... θα σκεφτοσουνα τι μου λενε τωρα εγω να σχολασω θελω να παω να αραξω και δεν θα εκανες τιποτα.σκεψου σαν ελληνας. ειμαστε μην πω τι ειμαστε.

----------


## vampira

Ήμουν από τα πρώτα άτομα που έκαναν αίτηση (για νέα γραμμή) και από τα πρώτα που ακύρωσαν, αλλά ξαναενεργοποίησα την αίτησή μου γιατί δεν ήξερα που αλλού να πάω  :Razz:  :Razz: .Τελικά ενεργοποιήθηκα στις 24 (ή 26?)Απριλίου.

*Τηλέφωνο:* Από την στιγμή που ήρθε ο τεχνικός και ένωσε την γραμμή λειτουργούσε άψογα, κάποιες φορές στην αρχή είχε ψιλοπροβληματάκια (ρομποτική φωνή ή ακουγόμουν από το υπερπέραν) αλλά δεν έχει ξαναπαρατηρηθεί αυτό μετά την πρώτη εβδομάδα.

*Internet:* Το pirelli δεν κατέβαζε με τίποτα το script file και αποδείχτηκε ότι είχαν κάνει αυτοί λάθος. Είχαν σημειώσει λάθος mac address. To έφτιαξαν πριν δυο εβδομάδες!! Ως τότε με το Level One που έχω έπιανα το μέγιστο τις ταχύτητάς μου σε torrents, http, ftp. Εϊχα 5-6 disconnects την μέρα. Τώρα πια και με το pirelli και με το level one, δεν έχω κανένα disconnect (μου κατέβασαν τον συγχρονισμό της γραμμής από τα 18 στα 12) και πάλι πιάνω το μέγιστο της ταχύτητας μου, αλλά με κάποια σκαμπανεβάσματα την τελευταία εβδομάδα. Επίσης τώρα όταν κατεβάζω από http, ftp πιάνω το μέγιστο όταν χρησιμοποιώ download manager που καταβάζει παράλληλα πολλά κομμάτια του ίδιου αρχείου. 

*IPTV:* Είχαν σημειώσει λάθος και την mac address του tvbox, με αποτέλεσμα αφού συνδέθηκε το Pirelli πάλι να μην έχω iptv. Το έφτιαξαν πριν μια εβδομάδα. Δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα και με βολεύει ιδιαίτερα γιατί έχω εσωτερική κεραία και ποτέ δεν κατάφερνα να πιάσω καλή εικόνα, τώρα με το tvbox βλέπω σαν άνθρωπος tv  :Razz: . 

*ONREC:* Αρκετά βολικό, κάποιες φορές κολλάει και φτου και απ' την αρχή. Αλλά δεν το θεωρώ και τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα όσο εκνευριστικό και αν είναι.

*ONCINEMA:* Έχω δει δυο ταινίες, η μία μου κόλλησε και άντε με το FF να δω που έμεινα. Κάποιες φορές η εικόνα έκανε σπασίματα, αλλά γενικά καλά μου φάνηκε. Λίγες ταινίες.

IPTV, ONREC, ONCINEMA μερικές φορές ο ήχος έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, σαν πήδημα του cd, και στρώνει με ανοιγοκλείσιμο του tvbox.

*ΓΕΝΙΚΑ:* είμαι τρομερά δυσαρεστημένη από την ον λόγω της εξυπηρέτησής τους και όχι λόγω των υπηρεσιών τους. Επί 40 μέρες τους τηλεφωνούσα, έστελνα φαξ και mail και με έγραφαν κανονικά. Αν δεν είχα κάποιον γνωστό μέσα στην όν ακόμη το Pirelli και το tvbox θα κάθονταν. Και εφόσον πληρώνω 3 υπηρεσίες τόσες θέλω και να έχω. 
Τα 4 ευρώ της αναγνώρισης κλήσεων είναι υπερβολικά πολλά και μην μου πείτε ότι είναι μαζί και επιπλέον υπηρεσίες, όλοι την αναγνώριση θέλουμε.

----------


## EvadeMe

Το TvBox εχω την εντυπωση οτι μετα την αναβαθμιση που εγινε στην οποια φτιαξανε και την ωρα εχει σταματισει να εχει προβληματα. Αυτο με το FF ειναι οντως ενοχλητικο και θα πρεπει να κανουν κατι ωστε να μπορεις να πας στο σημειο που θες στην ταινια. 

  Οσον αφορα το Pirelli εμενα μου λειτουργει μια χαρα γενικα.Torrents δηλαδη κατεβαζω με 1ΜΒ/s και εχω συνδεδεμενα 2 PC μεσω wireless και το TvBox πανω χωρις να πεφτει η γραμμη οταν ανοιγοκλεινω pc οπως ειχαν παρατηρησει καποιοι.Δεν υπαρχει κατι που να θελει port forwarding το οποιο να μην μου λειτουργει καλα εκτος απο emule το οποιο δεν το χρησιμοποιω και δεν εχω καν δοκιμασει.Δεν εχω λογω δηλαδη να βαλω καποιο αλλο router.

----------


## TaXapiaMou

> Torrents δηλαδη κατεβαζω με 1ΜΒ/s


Ουπς! Eg;v γιατί στα Torrents παίζω με μαξ 100KB/s ?????????????????????? Νόμιζα ότι είναι φυσιολογικό

Και δεν μιλάω για τίποτα αραχνιασμένα αλλά για εκατοντάδες seeds. Καμιά ιδέα κανείς;

----------


## EvadeMe

Αν ειναι public ακομα και 10000 seeds να υπαρχουν αν σου δινει ο καθενας 1 Kb/s επειδη εχουν βαλει limit δεν μπορεις να πιασεις καλες ταχυτητες για τον λογο του οτι δεν μπορεις να συνδεθεις με απειρους seeds.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Ουπς! Eg;v γιατί στα Torrents παίζω με μαξ 100KB/s ?????????????????????? Νόμιζα ότι είναι φυσιολογικό
> 
> Και δεν μιλάω για τίποτα αραχνιασμένα αλλά για εκατοντάδες seeds. Καμιά ιδέα κανείς;


Δοκίμασε private trackers. Έχουν πολύ καλές γραμμές και δεν τις φυλάνε για πάρτη τους, όχι τίποτα άλλο απλά δεν τους νοιάζει...

----------


## stheotok

> Torrents δηλαδη κατεβαζω με 1ΜΒ/s και εχω συνδεδεμενα 2 PC μεσω wireless και το TvBox πανω χωρις να πεφτει η γραμμη οταν ανοιγοκλεινω pc οπως ειχαν παρατηρησει καποιοι.Δεν υπαρχει κατι που να θελει port forwarding το οποιο να μην μου λειτουργει καλα εκτος απο emule το οποιο δεν το χρησιμοποιω και δεν εχω καν δοκιμασει.Δεν εχω λογω δηλαδη να βαλω καποιο αλλο router.


Να σε ρωτήσω, τι software χρησιμοποιείς για torrents που δεν χρειάζεται port forwarding? Εγώ με το μTorrent δεν πιάνω πάνω από 20-30kB/sec (δηλαδή σχεδόν τίποτα), και νομίζω ότι φταίει ότι δεν κάνει Port forwarding το Pirelli.

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## EvadeMe

μTorrent χρησιμοποιω.Εχει μια επιλογη η οποια κανει enable to UPnP δεν ξερω αν παιζει σημαντικο ρολο.

----------


## AKIS9800

Καλημέρα σε όλους
είμαι και εγώ συνδρομητής της ON περίπου ένα μήνα τώρα και θέλω να δηλώσω ότι ύστερα από την τελευταία αναβάθμιση όλα (internet-video-rec) παίζουν κανονικά και αρχίζω να την συμπαθώ (την ΟΝ εννοώ)

----------


## Dimitris73

Μετά από τόσα τηλέφωνα στο cc για τους λάθος λογαριασμούς, βλέπω κλήση στο κινητό από το γνωστό 2106161.... Επιτέλους λέω κάποιος ενδιαφέρθηκε για τα λάθη.... Έπαθα πλάκα όταν κατάλαβα ότι ο τύπος που ήταν στην άλλη άκρη της γραμμής δεν είχε ιδέα για τους φουσκωμένους λογαριασμούς.... Με πήρε να με ρωτήσει αν αποκαταστάθηκε η βλάβη που είχα στο internet πριν από κάνα μήνα.... Αν είχε κρατήσει τόσο καιρό η διακοπή του internet σίγουρα δεν θα περίμενα να με πάρει αυτός...  :Whistle:  
Δηλαδή 1 μήνα μετά με πήρε για να του πω: "Μπράβο" και "Ευχαριστώ πολύ που δείξατε ενδιαφέρον";  :Thumb down: 

Όσο για τα προβλήματα με τους λογαριασμούς... Δεν είχε ιδέα και μου είπε ότι θα το μεταβηβάσει *ΚΑΙ* αυτός... Ζήσε Μάη μου να φας τρυφίλι...

----------


## Nemessis

> Καλημέρα σε όλους
> είμαι και εγώ συνδρομητής της ON περίπου ένα μήνα τώρα και θέλω να δηλώσω ότι ύστερα από την τελευταία αναβάθμιση όλα (internet-video-rec) παίζουν κανονικά και αρχίζω να την συμπαθώ (την ΟΝ εννοώ)


Επειδή εγώ συνεχίζω να έχω φρικτά προβλήματα, σε ποια περιοχή είσαι περίπου?
Προς ασυρματο πάντως έχω τρελλά disconnects και οι ταχύτητα δεν είναι αυτή που θα φανταζόμουν.

----------


## iloxos

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα είπα να πάρω τον λογαριασμό μου με τα 60Ε και να κατέβω προς Μαρούσι.... :Ork: 

Συνάντησα ενα υπάλληλο και μετά απο 15 λεπτά η ταχύτητα μου έφτασε τα ~8-9Μbps απο τα 500~2,5... 
Φτιάχτηκε το μαιλ, η τηλεόραση και μπορώ και γω πια να κατεβάζω με πάνω απο 20kb/sec...
Α... σβήστηκε και ο λογαριασμός εντελώς!!! :Biggrin: 


Συμβουλή προς όλους: Μην σπάτε τα νεύρα σας. Ταξάκι και Μαρούσι.  :Cool: 


ΥΓ Επειδή μπορεί να 'ξαναμονταριστεί' στα 500 κρατάω και μια πισινή.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nemessis

> Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα είπα να πάρω τον λογαριασμό μου με τα 60Ε και να κατέβω προς Μαρούσι....
> 
> Συνάντησα ενα υπάλληλο και μετά απο 15 λεπτά η ταχύτητα μου έφτασε τα ~8-9Μbps απο τα 500~2,5... 
> Φτιάχτηκε το μαιλ, η τηλεόραση και μπορώ και γω πια να κατεβάζω με πάνω απο 20kb/sec...
> Α... σβήστηκε και ο λογαριασμός εντελώς!!!
> 
> 
> Συμβουλή προς όλους: Μην σπάτε τα νεύρα σας. Ταξάκι και Μαρούσι. 
> 
> ...


Και ποιό ήταν το μαγικό κολπάκι το οποίο βοήθησε ώστε να αλλάξει η κατάσταση? Εννόω δηλαδή τί άλλαξε ο Υπαλληλος σε ρυθμίσεις?

----------


## iloxos

Δεν έχω ιδέα... :Thinking:

----------


## Nemessis

> Δεν έχω ιδέα...


Οπότε μάλλον θα κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να πάω μέχρι το Μαρούσι...γιατί απο το τεχνικό τμήμα έχω ακούσει τις απίστευτες ερωτήσεις!

----------


## iloxos

> Οπότε μάλλον θα κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να πάω μέχρι το Μαρούσι...γιατί απο το τεχνικό τμήμα έχω ακούσει τις απίστευτες ερωτήσεις!


Πρόσφατα έβαλαν όπως ισχυρίζονται και τεχνικούς στο cc. Ελπίζω οι ερωτήσεις τύπου "μα έχετε 500kbps και δεν βλέπετε tv;" να σταματήσουν...

Μαρούσι φίλε, και λίγες φωνές - ευγενικά παντα  :Cool:  γιατί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δεις φως

----------


## vardoulas

Λοιπον, επειτα απο 2 1/2 μηνες αρχισε να παιζει και η TV!!!
Ολο αυτο τον καιρο δηλωνα τηι βλάβη καθε βδομαδα και ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση ειχα απο τους τεχνικους......

Οταν τελικα αρχισε να δουλευει (πριν απο 2-3 βδομαδες δηλαδη) τα παλικαρια στο τεχνικο τμημα με εχουν ΖΑΛΙΣΕΙ στα τηλεφωνα!!!
Με παιρνουν 2 φορες ΚΑΘΕ μερα να με ρωτησουν αν δουλευει η IPTV....
εχει καταντησει αηδια η ολη φαση....οταν ειχα προβλημα με ειχαν γραμμενο και τωρα που δεν εχω τρελο ενδιαφερον....τι να πει κανεις??

ΠΑντως προσωπικα ειμαι ικανοποιημενος απο τις υπηρεσιες τους!
Το  τηλεφωνο ειναι αψογο!
Η IPTV μια χαρα
internet χωρις disconects 
Αν ειχαμε και πορτες ανοιχτες θα ηταν το τελειο!

Το Customer Care τους μονο θελει τεραστια βελτιωση γιατι ειναι for the festivals.....

----------


## Avesael

Μόλις επέστρεψα σπίτι και ανακάλυψα ότι μου έριξαν το συγχρονισμό από τα 15mbit στα 12. Αυτό όμως είχε ως αποτέλεσμα την απογείωση του snr margin στα 15db (από 11-12 που είχε καταλήξει τον τελευταίο καιρό) για download και στα 8db (από 5-6) για upload! Well Done Λοιπόν ΟΝ. Ελπίζω να μείνει εκεί το sync και να μη το αυξήσουν ξανα...(ούτε βέβαια και να πέσει άλλο αφού δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τόσο υψηλά snr). :One thumb up:

----------


## Avesael

Πριν λίγο ανέβηκε στα 16db....

----------


## Blitzball

τι ακριβως ειναι αυτα τα db και τι κανουν αν ειναι μεγαλα 'η μικρα?

----------


## GeorgeH

Δες εδώ:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205

----------


## Blitzball

το ζαντολαστιχο δεν δινει τα στοιχεια που θελουμε ομως για να τσεκαρουμε την γραμμη μας.

----------


## sportis

Εγω παιδια μετα απο πολλα τηλ ειμαι οκ ολα δουλευουν κανονικα.

----------


## Avesael

> το ζαντολαστιχο δεν δινει τα στοιχεια που θελουμε ομως για να τσεκαρουμε την γραμμη μας.


Δε ξέρω φίλε αν στο επόμενο firmware (όταν με το καλό το βάλουν) θα δίνεται αυτή η δυνατότητα.Δεν είναι δα και τίποτα το τρομερό να βλέπουμε τα stats της γραμμής. Προς το παρόν όποιος έχει εναλλακτικό router βολεύεται...


EDIT: Πάντως η αλήθεια είναι ότι μετά την αναβάθμιση, όλα λειτουργούν ρολόι...(φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου.....)

----------


## gespi

γκχμ γκχμ

με συγχωρειτε
Μολις συνδεθηκα με ΟΝ και φυσικα εχω το Πιρελλι
Η ερωτηση μου ειναι ΠΩΣ βλεπω ποιο firmware εχω ?

Και ετσι πληροφοριακα να και μια μετρηση απο Κορυδαλλο (πλ.Ελευθεριας)

----------


## TaXapiaMou

Γαμ*&^ τα disconnect μου και #@%^& τον (*&%^%$^ που #%@%^&^ και ^%$$#^% γιατί #$^&%$ και *&^%$#^  

Δεν αντέχω άλλο! Κάθε μέρα τα disconnec γίνονται χειρότερα!





> γκχμ γκχμ
> 
> με συγχωρειτε
> Μολις συνδεθηκα με ΟΝ και φυσικα εχω το Πιρελλι
> Η ερωτηση μου ειναι ΠΩΣ βλεπω ποιο firmware εχω ?
> 
> Και ετσι πληροφοριακα να και μια μετρηση απο Κορυδαλλο (πλ.Ελευθεριας)


είναι στην πρώτη σελίδα του παπαρέλι. 192.168.1.1

το νούμερο που σου έβγαλε το speedtest είναι χάλια. Για Αθήνα θα έπρεπε να έχεις 8-10.000

----------


## CMS

> γκχμ γκχμ
> 
> με συγχωρειτε
> Μολις συνδεθηκα με ΟΝ και φυσικα εχω το Πιρελλι
> Η ερωτηση μου ειναι ΠΩΣ βλεπω ποιο firmware εχω ?
> 
> Και ετσι πληροφοριακα να και μια μετρηση απο Κορυδαλλο (πλ.Ελευθεριας)


το download είναι πράγματι χάλια ... βέβαια είσαι πάρα πού φρέσκος , γράψε μας από το status του pirelli τον συγχρονισμό σου και να περιμένεις και σήμερα γιατί σήμερα-αύριο μάλλον ενεργοποιείσαι full?

Και κάτι τελευταίο ... μήπως την μέτρηση την έκανες με ασύρματη σύνδεση WiFi ?

----------


## RME9632

Γεια σας παιδες.

Εγω απο Ανω Ηλιουπολη μπορω να πω οτι τωρα και μετα απο διαφορες αλλαγες ολα δουλευουν κανονικα.

Λοιπον ακουστε τι εχω καταλαβει εως τωρα γιατι και γω την ιδια δουλεια κανω με τους τεχνικους της ον. Ειμαι τεχνικος δυκτιων, προγραματιστης.



Η ονομαστικη ταχυτητα ειναι 10mbits

ο χαλκος της γραμης που εχουμε ολοι μας στα σπιτια μας δεν ειναι ιδιος σε ολους απο θεμα ποιοτητας. Ετσι λοιπον δεν μπορουν ολοι να εχουν 10mbits με σταθερη γραμη χωρις disconects.

Πρεπει λοιπον να βρεθει με καποιο τροπο στα ποσα Mbits η γραμη(χαλκος) του καθενος μπορει να αντεξει ωστε να εχει και καλο noise margin και να ειναι σταθερη. Αυτο για να γινει ειναι λιγο δυσκολο και θελει χρονο και καλη συνεργασια με τους τεχνικους της ON. Εγω για να εχω τωρα μια απιστευτα σταθερη γραμη με noise margin 19db με συνχρωνισαν στα 9800mbtis μετα απο πολες δοκιμες και πολλα τηλεφωνα εχω αλλαξει-δοκιμασει 10 routers. Οταν ημουν στα 12010Mbits ειχα noise margin 1db και καταλαβαινετε τι γινοταν. Ετσι λοιπον πρεπει να βρει ο καθενας μας τις αντοχες του χαλκου του οχι ο ιδιος βεβαια αλλα οι τεχνικοι, και οταν βρεθει η σωστη ταχυτα συνχρονισμου τοτε θα ειναι ολα οκ.

Να διευκρινισω οτι υπαρχουν και καποιοι ατυχοι που θα πρεπει να συνχρονισουν στα 5-6mbits για ειναι σταθερη η γραμη τους,  αυτο ομως εχει να κανει με πολλους παραγοντες,  αποσταση απο dslam, ποιοτητα χαλκου, περιοχη κτλπ. Οπως και οι τυχεροι που εχουν συνχρωνισει στα 10mbits με γραμη τζαμι. 

Τωρα ποιος φταιει που δεν εχουμε ολοι την ιδια ποιοτητα γραμης τι να πω δεν ξερω


Αυτα τα ολιγα ειχα να πω. (Δεν ειμαι υπαληλος της ΟΝ)

----------


## Nemessis

> Γαμ*&^ τα disconnect μου και #@%^& τον (*&%^%$^ που #%@%^&^ και ^%$$#^% γιατί #$^&%$ και *&^%$#^  
> 
> Δεν αντέχω άλλο! Κάθε μέρα τα disconnec γίνονται χειρότερα!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> είναι στην πρώτη σελίδα του παπαρέλι. 192.168.1.1
> 
> το νούμερο που σου έβγαλε το speedtest είναι χάλια. Για Αθήνα θα έπρεπε να έχεις 8-10.000


Καλός ήρθες στον όμορφο κόσμο τις ΟΝ.

Εγώ έχω disconnects ανά 15-20 λεπτο. Έχεις ελέγξει το SNR σου?

----------


## cpnemo

> Γεια σας παιδες.
> 
> Εγω απο Ανω Ηλιουπολη μπορω να πω οτι τωρα και μετα απο διαφορες αλλαγες ολα δουλευουν κανονικα.
> 
> Λοιπον ακουστε τι εχω καταλαβει εως τωρα γιατι και γω την ιδια δουλεια κανω με τους τεχνικους της ον. Ειμαι τεχνικος δυκτιων, προγραματιστης.
> 
> 
> 
> Η ονομαστικη ταχυτητα ειναι 10mbits
> ...


Έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι φίλε μου,τεχνικό που θα βρούμε όμως να μας ρυθμίσει τη κ...γραμμή πες μου.....

----------


## RME9632

> Έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι φίλε μου,τεχνικό που θα βρούμε όμως να μας ρυθμίσει τη κ...γραμμή πες μου.....


Αυτο οντως ειναι προβλημα :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

Πρεπει να πεσεις σε γατο τεχνικο την καταληλη ωρα. Θελει τυχη. :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## flevio

Μια και  το τοπικ λεει για εντυπωσεις ας προστεθει και αυτο στα κακα..

ρε παιδια καθε φορα που βαζουν καποιον στο dslam σας σας χαλανε το νετ και το τηλεφωνο η μονο  στην περιοχη μου στελνουν εργολαβους που δεν νοιαζονται για τις αλλες γραμμες 
παρα μονο αυτες που τους ανατεθηκαν??

2 ρη φορα σε 1 μηνα.. που δεν εχω τηλ..
και οχι μονο αυτο..  αμα κοιταξω αν δουλευει το τηλ πεφτει το adsl..
4 μερες τωρα...

επισις ειχα  noise margin downstream: 14 db(15240/1088)
 τωρα εχω 5... με τα παρελκομενα..
ελπιζω αυτο να λεει κατι σ αυτους που εχουν 5αρια..
τι να λεει?
οτι δε φταινε οι αποστασεις... οι τεχνικοι που μπλεκουν τα μπουτια τους φταινε..

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Λοιπόν θα γράψω και εγώ την εμπειρία μου σχετικά με τις υπηρεσίες της ΟΝ.
Περιοχή: Χρυσούπολή Περιστερίου
Αίτηση στις 26/01/2007
Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού στις 21/03/2007 
Πραγματοποιήθηκε η φορητότητα από πλευράς ΟΤΕ στις 07/04/2007 (χωρίς ενημέρωση της ON προς εμένα)
Ενεργοποίηση από πλευράς ON στις 10/04/2007

Αναλυτικά λοιπόν οι υπηρεσίες:
*Τηλέφωνο*  Από την μέρα ενεργοποίησης εως και σήμερα το παρουσιάζεται θόρυβος. Επιπλέον δεν δρομολογούνται σωστά οι κλήσεις ιδιαίτερα προς το εξωτερικό. Η επικοινωνία με το customer care δεν έχει αποδώσει καρπούς μέχρι και σήμερα. 

*Internet* Το pirelli συγχρονίζει στα 4999/900. Καθημερινά disconnects από τις 7.00 μμ εώς και τις 7.00 πμ. Η επικοινωνία με το customer care δεν έχει αποδώσει καρπούς μέχρι και σήμερα. 

*OnRec* Λόγω χαμηλής ταχύτητας η υπηρεσιά δεν είναι δυνατόν να χρησιμοποιηθεί. Pixelιασμα. Η επικοινωνία με το customer care δεν έχει αποδώσει καρπούς μέχρι και σήμερα. 

*OnCinema* Λόγω χαμηλής ταχύτητας η υπηρεσιά δεν είναι δυνατόν να χρησιμοποιηθεί. Pixelιασμα. Η επικοινωνία με το customer care δεν έχει αποδώσει καρπούς μέχρι και σήμερα. 

*TV* Λόγω χαμηλής ταχύτητας η υπηρεσιά δεν είναι δυνατόν να χρησιμοποιηθεί. Pixelιασμα. Η επικοινωνία με το customer care δεν έχει αποδώσει καρπούς μέχρι και σήμερα. 

*Customer Care*  Το customer care είναι ευγενικό αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν βοηθαέι την κατάσταση. Έιχαν κανονίσει τεχνικό να περάσει να εξετάσει το πρόβλημά μου (ενω πήρα άδεια επί αυτού) και ο τεχνικός δεν εμφανίστηκε!! Τελικά από το IT μου είπαν οτι θα αναφερθεί η βλάβη στον OTE. 
Επιπλέον εχω λάβει 2 λογαριασμούς (και φυσικά δεν έχω πληρώσει κανέναν). Ο πρώτος λογαριασμός μάλιστα ανέφερε ξεκινούσε την χρέωση από την μέρα παραλαβής του εξοπλισμού (21/03/2007) ενώ η ενεργοποίση έγινε στις 10/03/2007. Φυσικά χρεώθηκα επιπλέον για αυτές τις μέρες! Τελικά μετά απο επικοινωνία με το customer care το πρόβλημα αυτό λύθηκε. Έχω στείλει 3 διαμαρτυρίες προς την εταιρία με τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω και ακόμη δεν έχω δει προκοπή. 

Συνολικά από τις 3 υπηρεσίες απολαμβάνω την μία και αυτή με προβλήματα. Αναμένω βελτίωση ειδάλως θα προβώ σε ακύρωση μέχρι το τέλος Αυγούστου.

----------


## Avesael

> Γεια σας παιδες.
> 
> Εγω απο Ανω Ηλιουπολη μπορω να πω οτι τωρα και μετα απο διαφορες αλλαγες ολα δουλευουν κανονικα.
> 
> Λοιπον ακουστε τι εχω καταλαβει εως τωρα γιατι και γω την ιδια δουλεια κανω με τους τεχνικους της ον. Ειμαι τεχνικος δυκτιων, προγραματιστης.
> 
> 
> 
> Η ονομαστικη ταχυτητα ειναι 10mbits
> ...


Νομίζω ότι ο φίλος παραπάνω έδωσε ακριβώς την πραγματική εικόνα. Εκτός αυτού βεβαίως υπάρχουν και άλλοι παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν τη σταθερότητα της γραμμής. Βασικά οι κυριότεροι λόγοι είναι:
1) Καλώδια από ΚΑΦΑΟ σε κατανεμητή κτηρίου.
2) Καλωδίωση κτηρίου γενικά και ειδικά οικίας.
3) Απόσταση από DSLAM.
4) Σωστή κατανομή πριζών στο DSLAM από τους τεχνικούς.
5) Σωστός συγχρονισμός ταχύτητας σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω (όσο καλύτερα μπορεί να σηκώσει η γραμμή χωρίς προβλήματα ακόμα και σε χαμηλούς συγχρονισμούς), από τους τεχνικούς.
6) Σωστές ρυθμίσεις από τεχνικούς όταν σετάρουν τη γραμμή.
7) Κλιματολογικές συνθήκες (ΝΑΙ! ΜΗ ΓΕΛΑΤΕ!).
8) Χρήση αξιόπιστων splitters και filters μέσα στην οικία.

Αυτά, ίσως υπάρχουν κι άλλα που μου διαφεύγουν. Πάντως εγω είχα sync στα 15mbit/1.1mbit με snr 13-14 που αργότερα (μετά από αναβαθμίσεις,μπούκωμα dslam) έπεσε στο 10-11 με αποτέλεσμα να μου αρχίσουν κι εμένα τα disconnects. Εχθές μου έριξαν το sync στα 12mbit/1mbit και το snr πήγε στα 16db με μικρές μεταπτώσεις (14-16). Disconnects ούτε για δείγμα και με το Pirelli και με το Linksys (ειδικά αυτό). Πάντως θυμάμαι τον τεχνικό που είχε έλθει το Μάρτη και μετά τη μέτρηση της γραμμής μου είπε ότι απόσταση έχω 1.3km από DSLAM και η ποιότητα των καλωδιώσεων και της γραμμής είναι άψογη και μπορεί να σηκώσει άνετα 17-18Mbit.... :Whistle:

----------


## iloxos

> Λοιπόν θα γράψω και εγώ την εμπειρία μου σχετικά με τις υπηρεσίες της ΟΝ.
> Περιοχή: Χρυσούπολή Περιστερίου
> Αίτηση στις 26/01/2007
> Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού στις 21/03/2007 
> Πραγματοποιήθηκε η φορητότητα από πλευράς ΟΤΕ στις 07/04/2007 (χωρίς ενημέρωση της ON προς εμένα)
> Ενεργοποίηση από πλευράς ON στις 10/04/2007
> 
> Αναλυτικά λοιπόν οι υπηρεσίες:
> *Τηλέφωνο*  Από την μέρα ενεργοποίησης εως και σήμερα το παρουσιάζεται θόρυβος. Επιπλέον δεν δρομολογούνται σωστά οι κλήσεις ιδιαίτερα προς το εξωτερικό. Η επικοινωνία με το customer care δεν έχει αποδώσει καρπούς μέχρι και σήμερα. 
> ...



Είχα τα ίδια προβλήματα. Πήρα το λογαριασμό και πήγα στο μαρούσι. Διάβασε το ποστ μου νωρίτερα, και κάνε το κόπο να πας και συ μια βόλτα απο την ΟΝ.

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Thanx for the tip - iloxos.

Ελπίζω σήμερα που θα πάμε με τα άλλα παιδιά στο data center να δούμε καμια άσπρη μέρα! 
Ειδάλως το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι Μαρούσι ...

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Γεια σας παιδες.
> 
> Εγω απο Ανω Ηλιουπολη μπορω να πω οτι τωρα και μετα απο διαφορες αλλαγες ολα δουλευουν κανονικα.
> 
> Λοιπον ακουστε τι εχω καταλαβει εως τωρα γιατι και γω την ιδια δουλεια κανω με τους τεχνικους της ον. Ειμαι τεχνικος δυκτιων, προγραματιστης.
> 
> 
> 
> Η ονομαστικη ταχυτητα ειναι 10mbits
> ...


Σωστος , αυτο λεμε πανω κατω και εμεις τοσο καιρο με τον καθενα που γκρινιαζει χωρις να εχει επιγνωση της καταστασης φορτωνοντας τα παντα σε καποιον συγκεκριμενα.
Κανεις δεν εχει το αλαθητο αλλα καλο ειναι πριν φωναξουμε να ξερουμε 5-6 πραγματα. Σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις φταιει η Ον αλλα σε μικρο ποσοστο.
Οπως ειπε και ο Χρηστος (avesalom) τα προβληματα που μπορει να υπαρχουν ειναι κυριως εξωγενη και ειναι πολλα.

Εγω εχω συμβιβαστει στον συγχρονισμο μου και στα οποια disconnects λογω της ποιοτητας της γραμμης μου.

Και ναι αν δηλωσεις προβλημα με αποσυνδεσεις σε παιρνει ο τεχνικος και τσεκαρει noise margin κ.λ.π ετσι ωστε να εχει την καλυτερη δυνατη συμπεριφορα η γραμμη-συνδεση.

----------


## EvilHawk

Τα εξωγενή προβλήματα δεν αφορούν και δεν τα αντιμετωπίζει μόνο η ΟΝ αλλά όλοι οι providers, σε όλο τον κόσμο ανεξαιρέτως, υπάρχουν αρκετά σχετικά τεχνικά άρθρα να διαβάσετε στο forum.

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Λοιπον, ζητώ την βοήθεια του forum

Μετά απο επικοινωνία που είχα με το τεχνικό τμήμα της ON, οι τιμές που μου δώσανε για την σύνδεσή μου είναι οι εξής:

-Απόσταση από DSLAM 3 Km σε ευθεία (άρα η πραγματική απόσταση είναι 3.5-4 Κm)
-Noise Margin:
UP:        6   dB
DOWN:  5-3 dB
-Line Attenuation:
UP:        37 dB
DOWN:  52 dB
-Output Power:
UP:       12.5 dBm
DOWN:  18   dBm

Αυτές οι τιμές παραείναι υψηλές. Παρ' ότι η ON δήλωσε βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ  έκανε έλεγχο και αποφάνθηκε ότι όλα εντάξει! (που το είδανε; ) 

Μπορεί να προτείνει κανένας σε τι ενέργειες μπορώ να προβώ;

----------


## Avesael

Αν όντως το έχει δηλώσει η ΟΝ στον ΟΤΕ (γιατί πράγματι τα stats σου είναι χάλια) και ο κύριος ΟΤΕ απάντησε ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, τότε ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ...Το θέμα είναι ότι εσύ πληρώνεις για να λαμβάνεις τις χ,ψ υπηρεσίες.Με τη γραμμή που έχεις αμφιβάλλω αν σου δουλεύει σωστά και το τηλέφωνο ακόμα...Η ΟΝ λοιπον, είναι υποχρεωμένη να αναλάβει την επίλυση του προβλήματος γιατί ΑΥΤΗ είναι η εταιρία που σου παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες και όχι ο ΟΤΕ. Το ποιος φταίει και ποιος όχι δεν πρέπει να απασχολεί εσένα αλλά τον πάροχο σου ο οποίος είναι υποχρεωμένος να σου λύσει το πρόβλημα.Αν δε μπορεί ή αν το πρόβλημα είναι τόσο σοβαρό που δε λύνεται (αμφιβάλλω), τότε μπορείς να προχωρήσεις στην καταγγελία της σύμβασης αφού δε μπορείς να απολαμβάνεις τις υπηρεσίες που σου "παρέχονται".
Τωρα αν είσαι πολύ επίμονος και έχεις και υπομονή γαιδάρου, ανέλαβε εσύ δράση με ΟΝ και ΟΤΕ (που απεφάνθη ότι όλα μέλι-γάλα) μέχρι να δικαιωθείς.Μη ξεχνάς και τις καταγγελίες σε EETT,INKA κτλ...

----------


## Vivere con Stile

Καλησπέρα σας,

κάθε κίνηση είναι μάταια. Αδράνεια σκέτη αυτή η ΟΝ-Telecoms. Έκανα αίτηση τον Φεβρουάριο 2007 και από 28.04.2007 είμαι χωρίς τηλέφωνο με αποτέλεσμα να καλέσω τον ΟΤΕ να μου φέρει καινούργια γραμμή η οποία ήρθε σε 5 μέρες. Έκανα αίτηση στην ΤΕΛΛΑΣ για το ΖΗΣΤΟ και σας λέω ότι σε μία εβδομάδα λειτούργησε η γραμμή μου με ADSL. Η ΟΝ ακόμα δεν έκανε τίποτα παρά να κρατήσει την παλιά μου γραμμή. Τι ΦΑΞ που έχω στείλει, τι e-mail και πόσα τηλέφωνα. Πήγα εκεί και φώνασα και τίποτα απολύτως έχει γίνει. Στη γραμματέα του Υπουργείο καταναλωτών έκανα καταγγελία και με δικηγόρους τους απείλησα άλλα αυτοί, Τ Ι Π Ο Τ Α. Ούτε απάντηση δεν πήρα. Το επόμενο μου βήμα είναι ΜΗΝΥΣΗ για να ξυπνήσουν τα χαμένα κορμιά.

Όποιος με ακούγει, Μ Α Κ Ρ Υ Α από την ΟΝ.

Ολιβερ

----------


## kogio

ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 25 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΣΤΟ SPEEDTEST ΜΟΥ ΕΔΕΙΧΝΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 9MBPS ΔΕΝ ΕΠΑΙΖΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΟ TV BOX. 
ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕ ΤΟ TVBOX ΑΡΧΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΦΤΕΙ Η ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ INTERNET ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ Η ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΜΑΥΡΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΑ ΧΑΛΙΑ!!!
ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΙ ΧΑΛΑΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ, ΚΑΙ Η ΜΟΝΙΜΗ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ
"ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ" 'Η "ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΤΕ ΤΟ TV BOX ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΡΕΥΜΑ"
'Η "ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ (ΠΟΙΟΥ ΕΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΛΕΝΕ) ΘΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΟΛΑ".
ΑΡΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟΛΑΜΑΒΑΝΩ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ (ΧΩΡΙΣ PORT FORWARDING AKOMA), ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΚΗ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗΣ (ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΡΚΕΤΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ), ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ON ΟΜΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ!!!! :Sorry:

----------


## grphoto

Vivere con stile μην πεις τα ιδια και στο forum της Tellas γιατι ολοι θα θελουνε να γινουνε φιλοι σου με τετοια τυχη η τετοιο βυσμα  :ROFL: 
Ασε που στην ψηφοφορια που μπηκε το 42,86 μεχρι στιγμης, ειναι απογοητευμενοι 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=108962

Και ο χρονος που ακουγεται για ενεργοποιηση του Zisto ειναι μεσες ακρες απο 2-4 μηνες, (υπαρχει και φιλος που περιμενει στους Αμπελοκηπους 7 μηνες) τελευταια ακουγεται για μερικους τυχερους για ενα μηνα, αυτο θεωρειται το τελειο δηλαδη  :Smile:  

Σε μια βδομαδα μεσα μονο Conn-x εχω ακουσει να λειτουργει, συγχαρητηρια εισαι η καλη εξαιρεση.

----------


## Avesael

Λοιπόν, πρέπει να παίζουν εκεί στη Μεταμόρφωση.Δεν εξηγήται διαφορετικά να κατεβάζω με 1250 μ.ο., ξαφνικα να τρώει βύθιση στα 3-40 μετά 700-800 και ξανά 1200-1300...Ενδιάμεσα παρατηρω disconnects(?) αν και το Pirelli είναι σταθερά σε λειτουργία το online...Τα γράφω αυτά γιατί δεν τα έχω παρατηρήσει ξανα...

----------


## costis66

λοιπον απο καλλιθεα.
σημερα καλυτερα απο χθες παρα το προβλημα που δημιουργηθηκε με την ΟΝ σημερα.
ενω μεχρι χθες κατεβαζα με 600-700 περιπου,σημερα κατεβαζω με 1100-1200

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και εδώ πάνω, δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι τέτοιο.
Δεν είμαι φυσικά 24/7 πάνω απο το pc, αλλά βλέπω τον μέσο όρο download από private και είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικός [στα πλαίσα που είχα και πρίν το "χτεσινό πέσιμο"].

----------


## zio21

Χθες δοκίμασα να δω λίγο τηλεόραση άνοιξα το tvbox πήγα σε onrec και απολάμβανα για πρώτη φορά την υπηρεσία αυτή χωρίς προβλήματα για 10 λεπτά όπου και έκλεισε μόνο του ..... 
Χαλασμένη συσκευή ή κάτι άλλο ???

----------


## costis66

σημερα το πρωι ωρα περιπου 7 κατεβαζα απο rapidshare  με rapget με 1800kbits σταθερα.η περιοχη ειναι καλλιθεα και οπως γραφω και πιο πανω μετα το χθεσινο μπαμ ειναι σαν να
ξεβουλωσε το λουκι.στο pirelli μου δεν εχει αλλαξει τιποτα παντως.

----------


## RME9632

καλημερα παιδες
ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΗ
Δεν ξερω τι εγινε αλλα μετα το μπαμ που εγινε εγω εχθες το βραδυ κατεβαζα απο μtorrent με 650-800kb/sec και απο NVIDIA με 1,10MB/SEC μιλαμε παει σφαιρα ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ. Λετε να εφτιαξε λιγο η κατασταση; :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

> σημερα το πρωι ωρα περιπου 7 κατεβαζα απο rapidshare  με rapget με 1800kbits σταθερα.η περιοχη ειναι καλλιθεα και οπως γραφω και πιο πανω μετα το χθεσινο μπαμ ειναι σαν να
> ξεβουλωσε το λουκι.στο pirelli μου δεν εχει αλλαξει τιποτα παντως.


1800kbits???????? Λίγα δεν είναι? Κάτσε αν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτό μας δίνει 225kbytes/sec...

----------


## RME9632

> Λοιπον, ζητώ την βοήθεια του forum
> 
> Μετά απο επικοινωνία που είχα με το τεχνικό τμήμα της ON, οι τιμές που μου δώσανε για την σύνδεσή μου είναι οι εξής:
> 
> -Απόσταση από DSLAM 3 Km σε ευθεία (άρα η πραγματική απόσταση είναι 3.5-4 Κm)
> -Noise Margin:
> UP:        6   dB
> DOWN:  5-3 dB
> -Line Attenuation:
> ...



Ακριβως τα ιδια stats και χειροτερα ειχα εγω οταν ημουν συνχρωνισμενος στα 12800mbits.
Disconects καθε 10 λεπτα και ταχυτητες χειροτερες απο isdn. Οπως εγραψα και παραπανω πρεπει να βρεις το σωστο συνχρονισμο. Παρτους τηλ και προσπαθησε να μιλησεις με τεχνικο(θελει υπομονη και ψυχολογοκη υποστηρηξη) πεστου τα stats σου και με διαφορες δοκιμες θα βρειτε την σωστη ταχυτητα που μπορει να αντεξει ο χαλκο σου. Ευχομαι ο χαλκος σου να ειναι καλος.

Κατι τελευταιο

Αν αγγιξετε με το χερι το router pireli η οποιοδηποτε αλλο και βραζει σημενει πολλυ απλα οτι τραβαει μεγαλο ζορι για να κρατησει την adsl σταθερη(συνχρονισμενη) Στην δικια σου περιπτωση αυτο μας δειχνει το 
-Output Power:
UP:       12.5 dBm
DOWN:  18   dBm

Αυτα προς το παρον

----------


## costis66

> 1800kbits???????? Λίγα δεν είναι? Κάτσε αν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτό μας δίνει 225kbytes/sec...


εχεις απολυτο δικιο.1800 κbytes ηθελα να πω.δηλαδη μια ταχυτητα 14,4mbps.
To περιεργο ειναι οτι το πιρελλι συνχρονιζει στα 12,200 περιπου

----------


## Dimitris73

Υπάρχει Pirelli που δεν βράζει; Γιατί είχα την εντύπωση πως όλα ανεβάζαν θερμοκρασία...

----------


## Avesael

> εχεις απολυτο δικιο.1800 κbytes ηθελα να πω.δηλαδη μια ταχυτητα 14,4mbps.
> To περιεργο ειναι οτι το πιρελλι συνχρονιζει στα 12,200 περιπου


Και μένα κάποια στιγμή πριν κάνα δίμηνο είχε κατεβάσει με 14mbit/sec αλλά με ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού 15mbit. Τώρα μου έχουν ρίξει συγχρονισμό στα 12mbit με ανεβασμένο snr και είμαι σταθερα στα 1200-1300kbytes/sec.

----------


## costis66

> Και μένα κάποια στιγμή πριν κάνα δίμηνο είχε κατεβάσει με 14mbit/sec αλλά με ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού 15mbit. Τώρα μου έχουν ρίξει συγχρονισμό στα 12mbit με ανεβασμένο snr και είμαι σταθερα στα 1200-1300kbytes/sec.


υπαρχει περιπτωση το rapget να δινει λαθος τιμες?

----------


## Avesael

Αμα σου συγχρονίζει στα 12 και κατεβάζεις με 14 σίγουρα κάτι περίεργο συμβαίνει...

----------


## costis66

σιγουρα κατι περιεργο γινετε,αλλα δεν με χαλαει κιολας.
το απογευμα που θα παω σπιτι θα το ξανατσεκαρω

----------


## unicrdc

Και το δικό μου αρκετές φορές δείχνει πως κάνει download με 13Mbit παρ' ότι συγχρονίζει στα 12284. Είνα λάθος ένδειξη από το router ή από μετράει λάθος στο download. Δεν το κάνει πάντα.  Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος με software να δούμε την ποιότητα της γραμμής; snr, db κ.λ.π. γιατί έχω μόνο το pirelli που δεν έχει τέτοιες ενδείξεις;

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Και το δικό μου αρκετές φορές δείχνει πως κάνει download με 13Mbit παρ' ότι συγχρονίζει στα 12284. Είνα λάθος ένδειξη από το router ή από μετράει λάθος στο download. Δεν το κάνει πάντα.  Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος με software να δούμε την ποιότητα της γραμμής; snr, db κ.λ.π. γιατί έχω μόνο το pirelli που δεν έχει τέτοιες ενδείξεις;


Οι τεχνικοι της Ον τα βλεπουν , μπορεις να απευθυνθεις σε αυτους.

----------


## Tiesto

Καλησπερα παιδια,

Μολις γραφτηκα στο forum, ειμαι απο Νεα Σμυρνη και παρολο που εχω διαβασει καποια προηγουμενα post θα ηθελα να μου λυσετε ορισμενες συγκεκριμενες αποριες σχετικα με τη συνδεση της ON την οποια κλεισαμε πριν απο κατι μερες.

- Πιστευετε πως θα εχουμε τα ιδια προβληματα που εχουν/ειχαν καποιοι απο εσας? (disconnects, προβληματα στο τηλ., στην τηλεοραση κτλ)

- Ποιο router ειναι το καλυτερο που παιζει τα παντα (και tv και να κατεβαζει κανονικα δλδ)?

- Στο πακετο της τηλεορασης, υπαρχει υπηρεσια Interactive TV οπως δλδ Video On Demand κτλ?

- Στο Pirelli, μετα την αναβαθμιση τι λειτουργει και τι οχι?

- Αφου το Pirelli παιζει TV, θα υπαρχει προβλημα αν το συνδεσουμε με την tv και παρουμε αλλο για το Internet?

- Γινεται να παιζουνε 3 τηλεορασεις διαφορετικο καναλι On συγχρονως αν εχουμε 1 router στη καθε τηλεοραση?

Ευχαριστω παιδια!

----------


## Tem

το site της Ον έχει γενικότερο πρόβλημα σήμερα ? Μετά απο την αρχική σελίδα δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα

----------


## stheotok

> το site της Ον έχει γενικότερο πρόβλημα σήμερα ? Μετά απο την αρχική σελίδα δεν λειτουργεί τίποτα


Και σήμερα μου φαίνεται να μη δουλεύει πέρα από την πρώτη σελίδα.

Επίσης ρε παιδιά δεν καταλαβαίνω, σε άλλα sites μπαίνω κανονικά, σε άλλα όχι, π.χ. δεν μπορώ να μπώ στο www.3com.com τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες. Δεν φαντάζομαι να είναι 2 μέρες πεσμένο το site της 3com, δεν θα ήταν και η καλύτερη διαφήμιση για την εταιρεία... Μπορεί να σκεφτεί κανείς ένα λόγο να συμβαίνει αυτό;

----------


## polo_cult

Δοκίμασε http://192.136.34.41/

----------


## stheotok

> Δοκίμασε http://192.136.34.41/


Ευχαριστώ, αλλά ούτε εκεί μπορώ να μπώ. Δεν καταλαβαίνω...

----------


## AnastasiosK

Ουτε εγω μπαινω , μπορει να εχει προβλημα.

----------


## 29gk

Η σελιδα ( 3com) παντως δουλευει κανονικα.

----------


## dream-maniac

παιδια οταν εχω συνδεδεμενο το laptop με ethernet  εχω τχυτητα γυρω στα 800kbps
οταν το συνδεω με wireless  η ταχυτητα πεφτει στα 200kbps!!!
γιατι γινεται αυτο?

----------


## original21paul

γιατι χρειαζονται καποιες ρυθμισεις τις οποιες δεν ξερω να στις πω!αν υπαρχει καποιος που τις ξερει ας τις πει!

----------


## gespi

> γκχμ γκχμ
> 
> με συγχωρειτε
> Μολις συνδεθηκα με ΟΝ και φυσικα εχω το Πιρελλι
> Η ερωτηση μου ειναι ΠΩΣ βλεπω ποιο firmware εχω ?
> 
> Και ετσι πληροφοριακα να και μια μετρηση απο Κορυδαλλο (πλ.Ελευθεριας)








> είναι στην πρώτη σελίδα του παπαρέλι. 192.168.1.1
> 
> το νούμερο που σου έβγαλε το speedtest είναι χάλια. Για Αθήνα θα έπρεπε να έχεις 8-10.000





> το download είναι πράγματι χάλια ... βέβαια είσαι πάρα πού φρέσκος , γράψε μας από το status του pirelli τον συγχρονισμό σου και να περιμένεις και σήμερα γιατί σήμερα-αύριο μάλλον ενεργοποιείσαι full?
> 
> Και κάτι τελευταίο ... μήπως την μέτρηση την έκανες με ασύρματη σύνδεση WiFi ?




Και σημερα ακομα *5mb/s*  :Sad: 
-CMS οχι δεν εκανα την μετρηση με wifi αλλα μηπως φταιει οτι ειμαι συνδεδεμενος με usb?
Απο disconnects παντως λιγα πραγματα και εχουν παρατηρηθει μονο οταν ανοιγω το pc και ποτε αφου εχω μπει και ειμαι ηδη online.

Στο μεταξυ δυσκολευομαι να πλοηγηθω μεσα στο πιρελι
Στην πρωτη σελιδα του δεν εχει κανενα firmware που λεει ο φιλος TaXapiaMou. Μου εχει ενα εισαγωγικο κειμενο στην ουσια, που λεει "keep the default settings etc etc"
Στο Status κατι βρηκα:
ADSL Modem Code Version:  07.03.00.127A+ (firmware?)
και 
Upload:  1073 Kbps.
Download:  10011 Kbps.
Αυτα
 :Thinking: 


ΥΓ. Οι κωδικοι για να μπεις στο πιρελι ΟΝ/ΟΝ δεν ειναι Η παιζουν και τπτ αλλοι μυστικοι?  :Cool: 

*ΕDIT:*
Axα! Αυτο ειναι το firmware??? Mαρτιος? :s
Runtime Code Version: 
  1.15S-O (Mar 30 2007 17:31:10)

----------


## original21paul

> Και σημερα ακομα *5mb/s* 
> CMS οχι δεν εκανα την μετρηση με wifi αλλα μηπως φταιει οτι ειμαι συνδεδεμενος με usb?
> Απο disconnects παντως λιγα πραγματα και εχουν παρατηρηθει μονο οταν ανοιγω το pc και ποτε αφου εχω μπει και ειμαι ηδη online.
> 
> Στο μεταξυ δυσκολευομαι να πλοηγηθω μεσα στο πιρελι
> Στην πρωτη σελιδα του δεν εχει κανενα firmware που λεει ο φιλος TaXapiaMou. Μου εχει ενα εισαγωγικο κειμενο στην ουσια, που λεει "keep the default settings etc etc"
> Στο Status κατι βρηκα:
> ADSL Modem Code Version:  07.03.00.127A+ (firmware?)
> και 
> ...


η εκδοση του firmware φαινεται στην αρχικη σελιδα που δινεις το pass!
πρεπει να το συνδεσεις με ethernet για να δεις καλες ταχυτητες!
ελπιζω να μην τα βαζεις κεφαλαια τα on on!
FIRMWARE VERSION: 1.19S-O (May 8 2007 18:20:35)

----------


## gespi

wow
Μια βελτιωση της ταξης του 50% ειναι ενα πολυ καλο δωρακι για σημερα 


Παλι καλα που αλλαξα την μητρικη πριν κανα χρονο και αυτη εδω ειχε υποδοχη για ethernet!
usb οντως sucks  :Razz: 
Aς περιμενουμε και την αναβαθμiση του firmware τωρα
Θενκς ρε Αεκαρα  :One thumb up:

----------


## original21paul

> wow
> Μια βελτιωση της ταξης του 50% ειναι ενα πολυ καλο δωρακι για σημερα 
> 
> 
> Παλι καλα που αλλαξα την μητρικη πριν κανα χρονο και αυτη εδω ειχε υποδοχη για ethernet!
> usb οντως sucks 
> Aς περιμενουμε και την αναβαθμiση του firmware τωρα
> Θενκς ρε Αεκαρα


αφησε το το βραδυ ανοιχτο και πιστευω το πρωι θα το εχεις και το καινουριο! :One thumb up:

----------


## gespi

βασικα το εχω 3-4 μερες ανοιχτο με καποια διαλειματα των 10-15 λεπτων που εκανα καποια πειραματα(Η οταν δεν μου εδινε ιντερνετ καποιες φορες)
Θα τους παρω ενα τηλεφωνακι να το σημειωσουν στα κοιταπια τους μηπως φταιει κατι απο εκει ασε που θελω να μαθω και για τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης (snr και αυτα τα περιεργα που λετε εδω μεσα κατα καιρους :P)
Ευχαριστω ξανα

----------


## original21paul

> βασικα το εχω 3-4 μερες ανοιχτο με καποια διαλειματα των 10-15 λεπτων που εκανα καποια πειραματα(Η οταν δεν μου εδινε ιντερνετ καποιες φορες)
> Θα τους παρω ενα τηλεφωνακι να το σημειωσουν στα κοιταπια τους μηπως φταιει κατι απο εκει ασε που θελω να μαθω και για τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης (snr και αυτα τα περιεργα που λετε εδω μεσα κατα καιρους :P)
> Ευχαριστω ξανα


εμενα απειδη ειχε προβλημα το μοντεμ το πηγα πισω εχθες και πηρα αλλο!σημερα ειχα το καινουριο firmware!να εισαι καλα για τις ευχαριστιες αλλα για αυτο ειμαστε εδω,για να βοηθαμε σε οτι ξερουμε και να μας βοηθανε σε οτι δεν ξερουμε!

----------


## Tiesto

> Καλησπερα παιδια,
> 
> Μολις γραφτηκα στο forum, ειμαι απο Νεα Σμυρνη και παρολο που εχω διαβασει καποια προηγουμενα post θα ηθελα να μου λυσετε ορισμενες συγκεκριμενες αποριες σχετικα με τη συνδεση της ON την οποια κλεισαμε πριν απο κατι μερες.
> 
> - Πιστευετε πως θα εχουμε τα ιδια προβληματα που εχουν/ειχαν καποιοι απο εσας? (disconnects, προβληματα στο τηλ., στην τηλεοραση κτλ)
> 
> - Ποιο router ειναι το καλυτερο που παιζει τα παντα (και tv και να κατεβαζει κανονικα δλδ)?
> 
> - Στο πακετο της τηλεορασης, υπαρχει υπηρεσια Interactive TV οπως δλδ Video On Demand κτλ?
> ...


Θα βοηθησει κανεις...?

----------


## gespi

φιλε δεν ειμαι ο ειδικος αλλα μπορω να σου πω μερικα πραγματα

_- Πιστευετε πως θα εχουμε τα ιδια προβληματα που εχουν/ειχαν καποιοι απο εσας? (disconnects, προβληματα στο τηλ., στην τηλεοραση κτλ)_
Αυτο ειναι πραγματικα τυχαιο και πιο καταλληλοι για να απαντησουν ειναι τα παιδια απο την περιοχη σου

_- Ποιο router ειναι το καλυτερο που παιζει τα παντα (και tv και να κατεβαζει κανονικα δλδ)?_
Εμενα αυτο το κανει το Pirelli
Και tv και ιντερνετ σε 2 pc και στα τορρεντς δεν εχω προβλημα (καποιοι εχουν ομως)

_- Στο πακετο της τηλεορασης, υπαρχει υπηρεσια Interactive TV οπως δλδ Video On Demand κτλ?_
Ιnteractive? Δηλαδη τι εννοεις?
Αν εννοεις οτι μπορεις να δεις ενα προγραμμα που ειχε παιχτει πριν καποιες ωρες και να πατας pause Η fast forward τοτε ναι υπαρχει.
Επισης υπαρχει και αυτο που λες. Μια συλλογη απο ταινιες που αν ολα πανε καλα με την συνδεση σου θα μπορεις να "κατεβαζεις" και να βλεπεις στην τηλεοραση σου.

_- Στο Pirelli, μετα την αναβαθμιση τι λειτουργει και τι οχι?_
Αυτο δυστυχως δεν μπορω να το απαντησω. Eχω ακομα το firmware του Μαρτιου

_- Αφου το Pirelli παιζει TV, θα υπαρχει προβλημα αν το συνδεσουμε με την tv και παρουμε αλλο για το Internet?_
Δεν παιζει το Pireli TV, to pirelli ειναι ρουτερ. Οπως λεμε μοντεμ αλλα λιγο πιο... εξελιγμενο.
Σου δινουν ενα αλλο κουτακι(video box το λενε) το οποιο το συνδεεις με το ρουτερ για να εχει προσβαση στο ιντερνετ και μετα συνδεεις αυτο το κουτακι με την τηλεοραση με scart.
Υπαρχουν καποια πολυμπριζα/scart για να δωσεις σημα σε περισσοτερες tv *αλλα* ολοι θα βλεπουν το ιδιο "καναλι".

_- Γινεται να παιζουνε 3 τηλεορασεις διαφορετικο καναλι On συγχρονως αν εχουμε 1 router στη καθε τηλεοραση?_
Απαντηθηκε απο πανω.
Α! Ισως να μπορεις να παρεις και δευτερο κουτι? Δεν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι εφικτο απο την ΟΝ.
Ισως πρεπει να ρωτησεις εκει.

----------


## No-Name

Nα ρωτήσω και εγώ έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να συνδέσει το sagem με καλώδιο HDMI στην TV του να μου πει εντυπώσεις?

----------


## giorghs

Χμ, δυστυχώς η On δεν μας παρέχει και newsgroups. Όχι ότι είναι σημαντικό για μένα, αλλά στους άλλους ISPs είναι default.

----------


## Tiesto

> φιλε δεν ειμαι ο ειδικος αλλα μπορω να σου πω μερικα πραγματα
> 
> _- Πιστευετε πως θα εχουμε τα ιδια προβληματα που εχουν/ειχαν καποιοι απο εσας? (disconnects, προβληματα στο τηλ., στην τηλεοραση κτλ)_
> Αυτο ειναι πραγματικα τυχαιο και πιο καταλληλοι για να απαντησουν ειναι τα παιδια απο την περιοχη σου
> 
> _- Ποιο router ειναι το καλυτερο που παιζει τα παντα (και tv και να κατεβαζει κανονικα δλδ)?_
> Εμενα αυτο το κανει το Pirelli
> Και tv και ιντερνετ σε 2 pc και στα τορρεντς δεν εχω προβλημα (καποιοι εχουν ομως)
> 
> ...


Σ ευχαριστω πολυ man! Βοηθησες αρκετα  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

> Δοκίμασε http://192.136.34.41/



Τι είναι αυτό! Τα 45mbit στο speedtest εννοώ! Δούλεψε Photoshop καλά έτσι;

----------


## Billys1985

Γεια και απο εμενα! Ειμαι νεος στο Forum και σαν χρηστης της ΟΝ (ουτε μηνα δεν την εχω) και μπορω να πω οτι δεν ειμαι και ο πιο χαρουμενος ανθρωπος αυτη τη στιγμη. Απο ταχυτητες ειμαι οκ γυρω στα 9,5mbit βγαζει στα τεστ. Απο online gaming και ping ειναι τα μαυρα της τα χαλια... και η πλακα ειναι οτι οταν τους πηρα μου ελεγε μα εχεις 10αρα γραμμη δεν γινεται αυτο που λες!!! Τους ελεγα για AIX και τετοια δεν γνωριζε ο ενας ο αλλος δεν ηξερε τι ειναι δηλαδη τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα? Ας ελπισουμε να διορθωθουν τα περισσοτερα προβληματα μεσα στο καλοκαιρι και να ηρεμησουμε και εμεις που βαλαμε για καλυτερα και τελικα δεν ξερω αν αξιζει!

----------


## wolfy

Αυτή την στιγμή έχω 10άδες disconnections..  Περιοχή Μαρούσι. Συμβαίνει μόνο σε μένα ή έχει ξεσκιστεί και σε εσάς?

----------


## lena84

Γεια σας παιδιά. Ελειπα στο εξωτερικό και επιστρέφοντας διαπίστωσα μερικές δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις. Συνεχώς αποσυνδέσεις,συγχρονισμός στα 20Mbit !!!!! Πριν λίγο καιρό (2 εβδομάδες περίπου) ο ρουτερ ήταν συγχρονισμένος στα 17mbit! Πως γίνεται αυτό; Προβλημα δεν είχα και πρόβλημα απέκτησα...ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ.Τους πέρνω τηλέφωνο και μου λένε ένα σωρό βλακίες! Τι να κάνω;

----------


## lena84

Μήπως έχει κανένα πρόβλημα στο Π.Φάληρο;

----------


## Avesael

Κουλό...Εδώ σε εμάς κατεβάζουν το συγχρονισμό, σε εσένα τον ανεβάζουν;  :Thinking:  Για πάρε και απαίτησε να μιλήσεις με τεχνικό.ΟΧΙ το CC...Είναι για τα μπάζα. :Evil:

----------


## thanassisg

> παιδια οταν εχω συνδεδεμενο το laptop με ethernet  εχω τχυτητα γυρω στα 800kbps
> οταν το συνδεω με wireless  η ταχυτητα πεφτει στα 200kbps!!!
> γιατι γινεται αυτο?


Αν κανετε το test με wireless συνδεση παίρνεις αποτελεσματα "άσχημα" γιατι χρειαζετε να κανεις καποιες ρυθμισεις στο tcp/ip πρωτοκολλο ωστε να συνεργαζετε καλα με το πρωτοκολλο του wireless(802.11g). Έκανα την ρυθμιση και δουλεύει.

Kατέβασε ενα tweak program σαν το TweakMaster η το TCPoptimizer (καλύτερα το TCPoptimizer γιατί κάνει μόνο του τις απαιτούμενες αλλαγές στην registry, στην οποία οποια αλλαγή κάνεις πρέπει να είσαι διπλά προσεκτικός) και βαλτε στο MTU την τιμη 1492 και στο TCP receive window : 255552.
Το TCPoptimizer σου δέιχνει τι αλλαγές θα κάνει στη registry.

Τρέχεις το TCPoptimizer και επιλέγεις την Wi-Fi. Επιλέγεις Custom settings και βάζεις στο MTU την τιμη 1492 και στο TCP receive window : 255552
Θέλει Reboot.

Μετά κάνε ένα speedtest και θα δείς την διαφορά... :One thumb up:

----------


## polo_cult

> Τι είναι αυτό! Τα 45mbit στο speedtest εννοώ! Δούλεψε Photoshop καλά έτσι;


Αν δεις το url της εικόνας, μάλλον όχι  :Smile:

----------


## Avesael

Καλά, ΠΩΣ;;;;;;;;;;;;;; :Eek:

----------


## flevio

μαλλον απο εξωτερικο με αλλη συνδεση.. 120ms λεει..
τωρα 50μιλια μονο ?
απο καμια αμερικανικη βαση στην ελλαδα θα ναι..

----------


## dream-maniac

> Αν κανετε το test με wireless συνδεση παίρνεις αποτελεσματα "άσχημα" γιατι χρειαζετε να κανεις καποιες ρυθμισεις στο tcp/ip πρωτοκολλο ωστε να συνεργαζετε καλα με το πρωτοκολλο του wireless(802.11g). Έκανα την ρυθμιση και δουλεύει.
> 
> Kατέβασε ενα tweak program σαν το TweakMaster η το TCPoptimizer (καλύτερα το TCPoptimizer γιατί κάνει μόνο του τις απαιτούμενες αλλαγές στην registry, στην οποία οποια αλλαγή κάνεις πρέπει να είσαι διπλά προσεκτικός) και βαλτε στο MTU την τιμη 1492 και στο TCP receive window : 255552.
> Το TCPoptimizer σου δέιχνει τι αλλαγές θα κάνει στη registry.
> 
> Τρέχεις το TCPoptimizer και επιλέγεις την Wi-Fi. Επιλέγεις Custom settings και βάζεις στο MTU την τιμη 1492 και στο TCP receive window : 255552
> Θέλει Reboot.
> 
> Μετά κάνε ένα speedtest και θα δείς την διαφορά...


εκανα οτι ειπες αλλα δυστηχως οι ταχυτητες παραμενουν ιδιες με wireless.

----------


## Avesael

Off Topic


		Είναι υπέροχο να σερφάρεις και να ποστάρεις ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΡΕΥΜΑ! Ενα laptop και ένα ups είναι αρκετά....(Να δω πόσο θα με κρατήσει το ups και για ποσο η ΔΕΗ θα μας έχει ΟΦ)

----------


## dream-maniac

> Αν κανετε το test με wireless συνδεση παίρνεις αποτελεσματα "άσχημα" γιατι χρειαζετε να κανεις καποιες ρυθμισεις στο tcp/ip πρωτοκολλο ωστε να συνεργαζετε καλα με το πρωτοκολλο του wireless(802.11g). Έκανα την ρυθμιση και δουλεύει.
> 
> Kατέβασε ενα tweak program σαν το TweakMaster η το TCPoptimizer (καλύτερα το TCPoptimizer γιατί κάνει μόνο του τις απαιτούμενες αλλαγές στην registry, στην οποία οποια αλλαγή κάνεις πρέπει να είσαι διπλά προσεκτικός) και βαλτε στο MTU την τιμη 1492 και στο TCP receive window : 255552.
> Το TCPoptimizer σου δέιχνει τι αλλαγές θα κάνει στη registry.
> 
> Τρέχεις το TCPoptimizer και επιλέγεις την Wi-Fi. Επιλέγεις Custom settings και βάζεις στο MTU την τιμη 1492 και στο TCP receive window : 255552
> Θέλει Reboot.
> 
> Μετά κάνε ένα speedtest και θα δείς την διαφορά...


φιλε εχεις δικιο..
τωρα που κοιταξα εχει αυξηθει η ταχυτητα κατα πολυ!
αλλαξα και τη ρυθμιση στα 10000`(onnection speed)/
σωστα εβαλα?
tnx` :Smile:

----------


## sportis

παιδια και εγω ειχα πολλα disconnections ειδικα οταν επαιζα on line game, μετα απο πολλα τηλ και κραξιμο μου ειπα οτι φταιει η γραμμη μου δηλαδη δεν μπορει να σηκωσει 10mb και μου το κατεβασαν στο 9.

----------


## sportis

> Αν κανετε το test με wireless συνδεση παίρνεις αποτελεσματα "άσχημα" γιατι χρειαζετε να κανεις καποιες ρυθμισεις στο tcp/ip πρωτοκολλο ωστε να συνεργαζετε καλα με το πρωτοκολλο του wireless(802.11g). Έκανα την ρυθμιση και δουλεύει.
> 
> Kατέβασε ενα tweak program σαν το TweakMaster η το TCPoptimizer (καλύτερα το TCPoptimizer γιατί κάνει μόνο του τις απαιτούμενες αλλαγές στην registry, στην οποία οποια αλλαγή κάνεις πρέπει να είσαι διπλά προσεκτικός) και βαλτε στο MTU την τιμη 1492 και στο TCP receive window : 255552.
> Το TCPoptimizer σου δέιχνει τι αλλαγές θα κάνει στη registry.
> 
> Τρέχεις το TCPoptimizer και επιλέγεις την Wi-Fi. Επιλέγεις Custom settings και βάζεις στο MTU την τιμη 1492 και στο TCP receive window : 255552
> Θέλει Reboot.
> 
> Μετά κάνε ένα speedtest και θα δείς την διαφορά...


Φιλε μου sorry αλλα ειμαι λιγο ασχετος για πες μου απο που να κατεβασω TCPoptimizer? και αυτες της ρυθμισεις τις κανεις μεσα απο το router? ετε να τα καταφερω η θα κανω καμια μαλακια :Embarassed:

----------


## thanassisg

> Φιλε μου sorry αλλα ειμαι λιγο ασχετος για πες μου απο που να κατεβασω TCPoptimizer? και αυτες της ρυθμισεις τις κανεις μεσα απο το router? ετε να τα καταφερω η θα κανω καμια μαλακια


To TCPoptimizer είναι free και μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις απο παντού π.χ. http://www.download3k.com/Install-TCP-Optimizer.html 

Τις ρυθμίσεις δεν τις κάνεις στο router αλλα στο TCPoptimizer (δες τις οδηγίες απο το προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου. Ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσουν...)

----------


## sportis

οκ οταν παω στο σπιτι θα το κανω. και να σου πω για να καταλαβω αν το κανω αυτο θα εχω καλυτερες ταχυτητες συνεχεια?

----------


## thanassisg

> οκ οταν παω στο σπιτι θα το κανω. και να σου πω για να καταλαβω αν το κανω αυτο θα εχω καλυτερες ταχυτητες συνεχεια?


Βέβαια... :One thumb up:

----------


## HomeBusinessMan

Παιδιά γειά σας!

Κάποιος που να μένει Ηλιούπολη; Εντυπώσεις; Παράγγειλα το πακέτο μόλις σήμερα και αναρωτιέμαι αν έκανα καλά έναντι του CableTV της Vivodi.

----------


## Tem

> Παιδιά γειά σας!
> 
> Κάποιος που να μένει Ηλιούπολη; Εντυπώσεις; Παράγγειλα το πακέτο μόλις σήμερα και αναρωτιέμαι αν έκανα καλά έναντι του CableTV της Vivodi.


θα σου πρότεινα να ενημερωθείς καλύτερα πριν κάνεις οποιαδήποτε κίνηση. Ακόμα υπάρχει περιθώριο υπαναχώρησης  :Wink: .
Επίσης η επιλογή του CableTV της Vivodi δεν φαίνεται να είναι  η καλύτερη εναλλακτική πρόταση. Ενδεχομένως εδώ ισχύει _το μη χείρον βέλτιστον_ . Το βέλτιστον στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι το CableTV της Vivodi αλλά και αυτό μάλλον παρουσιάζει προβλήματα

----------


## HomeBusinessMan

Φίλε Tern ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, όμως ποιό είναι το το βέλτιστον στην προκειμένη περίπτωση; Να μην κάνω τίποτα και να μείνω όπως είμαι;

----------


## Tem

> Φίλε Tern ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, όμως ποιό είναι το το βέλτιστον στην προκειμένη περίπτωση; Να μην κάνω τίποτα και να μείνω όπως είμαι;


εάν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η τηλεόραση υπάρχουν καλές εναλλακτικές λύσεις. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει η τηλεόραση τότε θα πρέπει να βεβαιωθείς ότι με την ΟΝ θα βλέπεις τηλεόραση χωρίς προβλήματα (δεν φαίνεται ότι λειτουργεί απροβλημάτιστα). Επίσης μπορεί στο άμεσο μέλλον να δώσουν και άλλες εταιρείες cable TV. Xωρίς να θέλω να σε επηρεάσω, μεταξύ ΟΝ και Vivodi θα επέλεγα την δεύτερη ή μάλλον δεν θα επέλεγα καμμία απο τις δύο  :Wink:

----------


## HomeBusinessMan

Με ενδιαφέρει η τηλεόραση, γιατί εδω στην Άνω Ηλιούπολη που μένω δεν παίζουν όλα τα κανάλια (Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου!). Επίσης η ΟΝ έχει και ένα πολύ ωραίο σύστημα με τη ΝOVA όπου μπορείς να πληρώνεις όσο βλέπεις (ποσοστό της μηνιαίας χρέωσης). χωρίς να χρειάζεται να αγοράσεις τον εξοπλισμό της NOVA. Βασικά γι'αυτό προτίμησα ΟΝ αντί για CABLETV της VIVODI. Τώρα αν η ΟΝ έχει προβλήματα πολλά, μάλλον θα σταματήσω τη διαδικασία, απλά πρέπει να ξέρω με σιγουριά πριν κάνω οτιδήποτε.

----------


## Dimitris73

HomeBusinessMan από ότι ξέρω η Vivodi δεν έχει τα ελεύθερα ελληνικά κανάλια... Οπότε δεν θα λύσει το πρόβλημα κακής λήψης που έχεις... Από την άλλη βέβαια από ότι έχω καταλάβει με όποιον και να συνδεθείς είναι λίγο λαχείο το αν θα έχεις απροβλημάτιστη σύνδεση....

----------


## HomeBusinessMan

Τότε μου φαίνεται η ΟΝ είναι για μένα μονόδρομος αν όντως η Vivodi δεν έχει τα ελεύθερα Ελληνικά κανάλια.

----------


## RME9632

> Τότε μου φαίνεται η ΟΝ είναι για μένα μονόδρομος αν όντως η Vivodi δεν έχει τα ελεύθερα Ελληνικά κανάλια.


Φιλε συντοπιτη και γω απο ανω ηλιουπολη το ιδιο προβλημα ειχα και με την ον βλεπω τωρα μια χαρα τα ελληνικα καναλια. αυτο με την nova και την ποσοστιαια χρεωση που πληρωνεις οσο βλεπεις τι ακριβως ειναι

----------


## giorghs

> Επίσης η ΟΝ έχει και ένα πολύ ωραίο σύστημα με τη ΝOVA όπου μπορείς να πληρώνεις όσο βλέπεις.


Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο παιδιά. Πληρώνεις κανονικά μηνιαία συνδρομή 56 ευρουλάκια (συν τα 35 εννοείται). 
Τώρα αν το αλλάξουν στο μέλλον, μακάρι...

----------


## HomeBusinessMan

Εμένα μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να πληρώνω NOVA όσο βλέπω χωρίς 12μηνη δέσμευση. Παραμύθια μου είπαν;

----------


## fender_gr

Καλησπερα σε ολους

Την περασμενη εβδομαδα εκανα αιτηση για το πακετο της ΟΝ... Σημερα με πηραν τηλ. για να μου στείλουν τον εξοπλισμο... Αυτο που με απασχολει πανω απ' ολα ειναι η φθηνη τηλεφωνια 0.09/call σε Ελλαδα αλλά και στους 15 προορισμους εξωτερικου... Πως ειναι η ποιότητα? Σαν του ΟΤΕ? 

Εχω εταιρικη DSL απο OTENet στο σπιτι, και ειναι μια χαρα στα 768k.. βεβαια, δεν θα με χαλασει αν χρειαστει να κατεβασω καναν αγωνα του Θρυλου το Σαββατοκυριακο απο το σπιτι, αντι να περιμενω την Δευτερα να πάω στο γραφείο :P 

Οσο αφορά την TV δεν με απασχολει καθολου, μιας και εχω δορυφορικη εγκατασταση σπιτι μου με 6 lnbs και "πιανω" πανω απο 2300 κανάλια (περιπου 1500 ειναι τα fta)

----------


## JOTE

> Καλησπερα σε ολους
> 
> Την περασμενη εβδομαδα εκανα αιτηση για το πακετο της ΟΝ... Σημερα με πηραν τηλ. για να μου στείλουν τον εξοπλισμο... Αυτο που με απασχολει πανω απ' ολα ειναι η φθηνη τηλεφωνια 0.09/call σε Ελλαδα αλλά και στους 15 προορισμους εξωτερικου... Πως ειναι η ποιότητα? Σαν του ΟΤΕ? 
> 
> Εχω εταιρικη DSL απο OTENet στο σπιτι, και ειναι μια χαρα στα 768k.. βεβαια, δεν θα με χαλασει αν χρειαστει να κατεβασω καναν αγωνα του Θρυλου το Σαββατοκυριακο απο το σπιτι, αντι να περιμενω την Δευτερα να πάω στο γραφείο :P 
> 
> Οσο αφορά την TV δεν με απασχολει καθολου, μιας και εχω δορυφορικη εγκατασταση σπιτι μου με 6 lnbs και "πιανω" πανω απο 2300 κανάλια (περιπου 1500 ειναι τα fta)



παντως αμερικη που πηρα εγω (new york) η γραμμη ηταν πεντακαθαρη. καλυτερα και απο το skype.


Γενικως εμενα μου δουλευουν ολα (εκτος p2p) και ειμαι σχειτκα ευχαριστιμενος. και καναλια καινουργια μπαινουν (δεν εχω πιατο).

----------


## cnp5

> Εμένα μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να πληρώνω NOVA όσο βλέπω χωρίς 12μηνη δέσμευση. Παραμύθια μου είπαν;


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, μπορείς να πληρώσεις για ένα μήνα χωρίς 12μηνη δέσμευση. Αυτό που ο φίλος giorghs ήθελε να πει είναι ότι δε μπορείς να πληρώσεις μόνο για μια πχ εκπομπή pay per view. Χωρίς να πληρώσω 57€ να πληρώσω μόνο για έναν αγώνα ή μια ταινία. Παλαιότερα είχε ακουστεί ότι μπορεί να έχουμε τέτοια δυνατότητα...

----------


## HomeBusinessMan

Εμένα μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να πληρώσω ακόμα και για 1 μέρα ή για 2 μέρες. Να το διακόπτω και μετά πάλι για 1 μέρα και ούτω καθεξής, πράγμα που για μένα που μου αρέσει κυρίως το basket είναι ότι πρέπει και αυτός είναι και ο κύριος λόγος που προτίμησα την ΟΝ από την Vivodi.

----------


## cnp5

> Εμένα μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να πληρώσω ακόμα και για 1 μέρα ή για 2 μέρες. Να το διακόπτω και μετά πάλι για 1 μέρα και ούτω καθεξής, πράγμα που για μένα που μου αρέσει κυρίως το basket είναι ότι πρέπει και αυτός είναι και ο κύριος λόγος που προτίμησα την ΟΝ από την Vivodi.


Αυτό πραγματικά το ακούω πρώτη φορά... original21paul δε ρωτάς τον κ. Γκίκα για το παραπάνω θέμα... Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον αν ίσχυε κάτι τέτοιο....

----------


## Dimitris73

Κι αν όντως ισχύει γιατί το κρατάνε μυστικό; Άβυσσος η ψυχή της ΟΝ.....

----------


## original21paul

> Αυτό πραγματικά το ακούω πρώτη φορά... με original21paul δε ρωτάς τον κ. Γκίκα για το παραπάνω θέμα... Θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον αν ίσχυε κάτι τέτοιο....


εστειλα μειλ και για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα!τελικα εχω γινει γραφειο τυπου της ΟΝ!μαλλον πρεπει να ζητησω αντι να πληρωνω να με πληρωνουν :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## cnp5

> εστειλα μειλ και για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα!τελικα εχω γινει γραφειο τυπου της ΟΝ!μαλλον πρεπει να ζητησω αντι να πληρωνω να με πληρωνουν


ΧΑΧΑ  :Smile: , αν πάντως θέλεις μαζεύουμε υπογραφές για να υποστηρίξουμε την υποψηφιότητά σου για υπάλληλος του μήνα της On, άσχετα αν δεν είσαι υπάλληλος της On  :Wink:  

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν 2-3 άτομα εδώ που έχουν πρόσβαση (με τον ένα ή άλλο τρόπο) στο εσωτερικά της OnTelecoms. Αν δεν ήσασταν και εσείς δε ξέρω πως θα τα βγάζαμε πέρα με το CS της On...

----------


## original21paul

> ΧΑΧΑ , αν πάντως θέλεις μαζεύουμε υπογραφές για να υποστηρίξουμε την υποψηφιότητά σου για υπάλληλος του μήνα της On, άσχετα αν δεν είσαι υπάλληλος της On  
> 
> Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν 2-3 άτομα εδώ που έχουν πρόσβαση (με τον ένα ή άλλο τρόπο) στο εσωτερικά της OnTelecoms. Αν δεν ήσασταν και εσείς δε ξέρω πως θα τα βγάζαμε πέρα με το CS της On...


οκ περιμενω τις υπογραφες! :Razz:  :Razz: και τωρα στα σοβαρα,
Όχι δεν ισχύει αυτό, αν εννοείς ότι θα πληρώνει για μέρος της υπηρεσίας. Η πρόσβαση στην υπηρεσία της Nova, γίνεται ακριβώς με τους όρους της συνδρομής της, απλώς το κάνεις από το σπίτι σου χωρίς να επισκεφθείς κατάστημα, να βάλεις πιάτο κλπ. Ενημέρωσα το Customer Care μας για να μην ξαναγίνει το λάθος.

Όσον αφορά τα ports, η ενημέρωση των CPEs θα αρχίσει μεθαύριο Παρασκευή και θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί σε όλη την συνδρομητική μας βάση εντός μίας εβδομάδας.

Ευχαριστώ

Κάρολος Γκίκας 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: PAULOS [ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ@ontelecoms.gr] 
Sent: Tuesday, July 03, 2007 2:53 PM
To: Karolos Gikas
Subject: 



ενα παιδι απο το φορουμ πηρε τηλεφωνο στο κεντρο και του ειπαν πως μπορει να βλεπει νοβα επιλεκτικα,δηλαδη για ενα συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα η για μια μερα ολοκληρη!ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## iloxos

> εστειλα μειλ και για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα!τελικα εχω γινει γραφειο τυπου της ΟΝ!μαλλον πρεπει να ζητησω αντι να πληρωνω να με πληρωνουν



Απλώς ζήτα την ΝΕΑ καλοκαιρινή προσφορά.... :Mad: 

ΥΓ Ένα ευχαριστώ και απο μένα Παύλο

ΥΓ2 Ουπς τώρα το είδα... Ανοίγουν πόρτες;;;;;;; :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Dimitris73

Εμπρός στο δρόμο που άνοιξαν οι ΠΟΡΤΕΣ!!!!  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

Μπράβο Παύλο! Είσαι άμεσος και αποτελεσματικός! Σου αξίζει τουλάχιστον δωρεάν πάγιο για ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!  :Wink:

----------


## original21paul

> Εμπρός στο δρόμο που άνοιξαν οι ΠΟΡΤΕΣ!!!! 
> 
> Μπράβο Παύλο! Είσαι άμεσος και αποτελεσματικός! Σου αξίζει τουλάχιστον δωρεάν πάγιο για ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!


να 'σαι καλα!πες το στην ΟΝ αυτο!ας ειναι και για ενα χρονο δεν με χαλαει..

----------


## totomis

Hi guys.
Είμαι από 27/06 full on (αίτηση 24/05).
πίανω ταχύτητες μέχρι 1146 kbps και γενικότερα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από την on.
μήπως ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει πως αναβαθμίζεται το pirelli (έχει έκδοση firmware 1.14 του Φεβρουαρίου);
και η usb θύρα στην πρόσοψη του sagem τι εξυπηρετεί;
τέλος έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς προβλήματα με rapid share; προσπαθώ να ανοίξω το katz.ws και ό explorer βγάζει πως δεν υπάρχει η σελίδα.
μάλλον θα βολευτώ με το dc++ που πάει μια χαρά μέχρι να ανοίξουν οι πόρτες για το μουλαράκι.

----------


## original21paul

> Hi guys.
> Είμαι από 27/06 full on (αίτηση 24/05).
> πίανω ταχύτητες μέχρι 1146 kbps και γενικότερα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από την on.
> μήπως ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει πως αναβαθμίζεται το pirelli (έχει έκδοση firmware 1.14 του Φεβρουαρίου);
> και η usb θύρα στην πρόσοψη του sagem τι εξυπηρετεί;
> τέλος έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς προβλήματα με rapid share; προσπαθώ να ανοίξω το katz.ws και ό explorer βγάζει πως δεν υπάρχει η σελίδα.
> μάλλον θα βολευτώ με το dc++ που πάει μια χαρά μέχρι να ανοίξουν οι πόρτες για το μουλαράκι.


η αναβαθμιση γινεται αυτοματα,αν το αφηνεις ανοιχτο το ρουτερ θα γινει μονο του!η usb θυρα ειναι για μοστρα δεν εχει καποια χρηση προς το παρον τουλαχιστον!

----------


## totomis

> λοιπον παιδια...
> στην αρχη ειχα πολλα dosconnect με το πιρελι.
> ετσι μετα απο πολλα τηλεφωνα με κατεβασαν(downstream rate) απο 14kbps στα 12kbps και το margin αλλαξε και απο 6db πηγε στα 9-10db.
> τοτε σταματησαν τα disconnect στο πιρελι.
> οι ταχυτητες ηταν στα 200.
> σημερα απο 200 που κατεβαζα ειδα οτι κατεβαζω  με 800kbps!!
> κοιταξα το ρουτερ και ειδα πως κατεβηκε και παλι η ταχυτητα(downstream) απο 12000  σε 10011 Kbps.
> το margin ανεβηκε και παλι και απο 10 db εφτασε στα 15db!!
> απο το πρωι κατεβαζω full!


sorry αν είναι αδαής η ερώτησ'η μου, αλλά τι είναι το margin και πως επηρεάζει την ταχύτητα;
που μπορείς να το δεις:
thnks

----------


## grphoto

Το katz εδω και 5 μερες δεν δουλευει οπως και διαφορα site αυτου του τυπου μερικες φορες πεφτουν για μερικες μερες.

Η Usb θυρα του sagem ειναι απενεργοποιημενη στην εκδοση του software που τρεχει η ΟΝ στα κουτια της. Στην κανονικη εκδοση επιτρεπει συνδεση σκληρου δισκου.

Rapidshare ολοι δουλευουμε αψογα.

----------


## totomis

> Το katz εδω και 5 μερες δεν δουλευει οπως και διαφορα site αυτου του τυπου μερικες φορες πεφτουν για μερικες μερες.
> 
> Η Usb θυρα του sagem ειναι απενεργοποιημενη στην εκδοση του software που τρεχει η ΟΝ στα κουτια της. Στην κανονικη εκδοση επιτρεπει συνδεση σκληρου δισκου.
> 
> Rapidshare ολοι δουλευουμε αψογα.


ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
ξέρεις εναλλακτική του katz σελίδα για αναζήτηση rapid share;

----------


## gedmed

Παίδες πρεπει να ειμαι η πολύ τυχερός η .............
Με συνδέσανε 26/6 ( αίτηση 25/5/07) και αμέσως όλα δουλεύουν ΑΨΟΓΑ.
Ουτε 1 dissconect, τηλέφωνο τελεια και η εκπληξη , κανένα πρόβλημα με το SAGEM.
Download 850 - 1300 KB.
Φτού φτού ΦΤΟΥ ........
Βέβαια απέχω μόλις 80 μετρα απο το κέντρο , οπότε .......


------------------------------------
INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1171 Kbps.
Download:  15227 Kbps.

----------


## Avesael

Παύλο, πριν λίγο είδα τα νέα. Μπράβο σου φίλε...Τίποτα άλλο δεν έχω να πω. :One thumb up:

----------


## mihpao

Καλημέρα στη μεγάλη παρεα, μολις που ενεργοποιηθηκα στην ΟΝ, μεσά σε 14 μέρες και οχι εργασιμες!!!! Βασικά περα του οτι προς το παρον δεν εχω τηλεφωνο, πραγμα που δε με νοιαζει, παρατηρησα τα παρακατώ, εχω παρα πολύ χαλια upload, σε μετρησεις max που μπορει να σηκώσει η γραμμη μου ειναι 380..., Απο noise margin αν συχρονιζω στα 8 περιπου ειναι στα 10 dbαι αν ανεβω στα 9 ειναι στα 5 db, line atenuation εχω παρα πολυ καλό, περίπου στα 25 db, εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα τι μπορω να κανω?
Να ζητησω αλλαγη απερχομενου απο ΟΤΕ η υπαρχει καποια αλλη λύση?
Εχει εντιμετωπισει κανεις αλλος παρομοιο προβλημά?

----------


## Bill30f

*Ενεργοποίηση 03/07/2007 και η αίτηση έγινε στις 14/04/2007*

 έπρεπε να καταθέσω αίτηση υπαναχώρησης και καταγγελία για να αρχίσουν να με αντιμετωπίζουν ώς πελάτη και να με συνδέσουν. Κορυφή!!! :Clap:  Πάρα πολυ «υπέυθηνη εταιρία με σεβασμό στους πελάτες.  :ROFL: 
και ενεργοποιήθηκα μετά από πολλά καντήλια, καταγγελίες και τηλέφωνα. Και τί κατάλαβα; 

Down: 21433 ή 19338 καί up 1087 αναλόγως τα κέφια του. speedtest.net: από 768 έως 2689. 

Video Box:  όποτε το βάλω disconnect,  ή θα παίξει για κανα μισάωρο το πολύ. 

3 τηλέφωνα για τεχνικό στις 3 και στις 4 του μηνός, και ακόμα τίποτα, και στο 13801 καί 6161.770

Και φυσικά η ΟΝ που διακρίνεται για τον σεβασμό απέναντι στον πελάτη της και την άψογη παροχή υπηρεσιών συνεχίζει να κρατάει την απαξιωτική στάση της απέναντί μου ώς πελάτη της και να με έχει κανονικά χεσ@@@@.  :No no: 

Χτυπάω το κεφάλι μου και πάλι στον τοίχο που με ψήσανε με τους 2 μήνες και καλά δώρο για την ταλαιπωρία (που τελικά έγιναν ένας)  :Clap: και που πάλι θα πρέπει εκ νέου να κάνω καταγγελίες και αιτήσεις υπαναχώρησης. 
Ψηφιακή ελλάδα σου λέει μετά.. Ε Λ Ε Ο Σ!!!! :Clap:

----------


## iloxos

Μεγάλε καλωσήρθες στο κλάμπ. Μην τρελαίνεσαι καταρχήν. ΟΛΟΙ μα ΟΛΟΙ έχουμε προβλήματα με την ΟΝ. Σε άλλους πήραν 1-2 μήνες να λυθούν, άλλοι τρέχουν ακόμα απο τον απρίλη. Χαλάρωσε και κάνε πολύ υπομονή φίλε μου. Διάβασε τα ποστ μας αρχικά να πάρεις μια ιδέα για λύσεις, και ρώτα οτι θες.

----------


## mihpao

Καταρχιν δεν "τρελενομαι" το οτι εχετε ολοι προβληματα με την Οn δεν σημενει οτι ειναι και αλυτα η οτι φταιει παντα ο Isp, εγω ρωτησα μηπως εχει καποιος καποιο παρομοιο προβλημα με το upload το οποιο πιστευω οτι δημιουργει και θέμα στη γραμμή, αν υπαρχει καποιος ο οποιος με το ιδο προβλημα με εμενα ας μου πει να βρηκε καποια λύση, προσωπικά επειδη δουλευω σε καποιο αλλο Isp σε τμημα που ασχολειτε με τον ΟΤΕ μπορω να κρινω σε ενα βαθμό ποτε φταει η ΟΝ η η γραμμη η ο εκαστοτε ΟΤΕ της καθε περιοχης, δεν εχω βρει πουθενα στο forum κατι παρομοιο γιαυτο και ποσταρα εδώ

----------


## CMS

> Καταρχιν δεν "τρελενομαι" το οτι εχετε ολοι προβληματα με την Οn δεν σημενει οτι ειναι και αλυτα η οτι φταιει παντα ο Isp, εγω ρωτησα μηπως εχει καποιος καποιο παρομοιο προβλημα με το upload το οποιο πιστευω οτι δημιουργει και θέμα στη γραμμή, αν υπαρχει καποιος ο οποιος με το ιδο προβλημα με εμενα ας μου πει να βρηκε καποια λύση, προσωπικά επειδη δουλευω σε καποιο αλλο Isp σε τμημα που ασχολειτε με τον ΟΤΕ μπορω να κρινω σε ενα βαθμό ποτε φταει η ΟΝ η η γραμμη η ο εκαστοτε ΟΤΕ της καθε περιοχης, δεν εχω βρει πουθενα στο forum κατι παρομοιο γιαυτο και ποσταρα εδώ


Ελα τώρα ... είναι απλό το θέμα σου αρκεί να βρεθεί κάποιος χριστιανός της ΟΝ να στο λύσει ...

το upload είναι σωστό ... προφανώς είσαι κοντά σε dslam και τα download settings είναι τρελλά ... ένα κατέβασμα να σου κάνει η ΟΝ στα 12000 ή και 10000 για να ησυχάσεις με θόρυβο και πάπαλα ...

----------


## mihpao

Mαλλον φιλε δεν διαβασες το προηγουμενο μου post.....
Aν του ριξεις μια ματια θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω ακριβώς
Τι εννοεις ειναι σωστό το upload??/
Mε max rate sto upload 380 kai upload margin 5 μαλλον ειναι χαλία, αν μπορεις να το καταλάβεις αυτό, το να μου κατεβάσουν το φάσμα συχνοτητων χαμηλωτερα δεν συμαινει οτι θα αυξηθει το upload. Κανονικα θα επρεπε να ειχα max upload απο 512/kb και πανω....

----------


## CMS

> Mαλλον φιλε δεν διαβασες το προηγουμενο μου post.....
> Aν του ριξεις μια ματια θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω ακριβώς
> Τι εννοεις ειναι σωστό το upload??/
> Mε max rate sto upload 380 kai upload margin 5 μαλλον ειναι χαλία, αν μπορεις να το καταλάβεις αυτό, το να μου κατεβάσουν το φάσμα συχνοτητων χαμηλωτερα δεν συμαινει οτι θα αυξηθει το upload. Κανονικα θα επρεπε να ειχα max upload απο 512/kb και πανω....




Μα τί στην ευχή ? σε μπέρδεψα με άλλο μήνυμα του Bill3Of... sorry έχεις δίκιο ... σπάνια χαμηλό το upload σου ... τί γραμμή είναι αυτή ?

----------


## mihpao

Δεν μπορω και εγω να καταλάβω, απο οτι ξερω και μπορω να καταλαβω μαλλον εχει να κανει με την γραμμη...
θα την ψαξω και εσωτερικα μηπως εχω απωλειες...
Υπαρχει κανεις με παρομοιο προβλημαααααααααα?
Βασικα το εψαξα αρκετα πριν παω σε αδεσμευτοποιητω βροχο, η αποσταση μου απο το Dslam της περιοχης ειναι 0,92 km σε ευθεια, απο μετρησεις στο ΑΡΥΣ που ειχα η εξασθενηση ηταν πολύ μεγαλη, 64 db αλλα τωρα με Adsl2+ δεν εχω προβλημα φοβαμε μηπως πρεπει να ξηλώσω τα καλωδια μεχρι τον κατανεμητη, ξερει κανεις κανενα εργαλειο για μετρηση του σηματος απο τον κατανεμητη μεχρι το διαμερισμα μου?

----------


## kostas__p

εγω παιδες εδω κ 2 μερες δεν τα παει καλα η Ον με την ταχητητα.δεν ξερω τι συμβενει παντος.απο κει που ειχα 9 μ 9,5 mb απο χθες ειμαι με 3 mb.κ τηλ τους πηρα αλλα λεει λογο φορτου το συκωσε η γραματεια το τηλ αφησα τα στοιχεια να με παρουν(ετσι μου ειπε)αλλα ποτε 8α με παρουν δεν ξερω ακομα.Μαλον εχει πεση δουλεια πολυ η με γραφουν μαλλον

----------


## Avesael

Μάλλον ήλθε η ώρα να αλλάξεις avatar;  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## erateinos

Ηρθε η ώρα μου να γκρινιάξω  :Rant: 
Εβγαλε προσφορά η ΟΝ για νέους συνδρομητές με 15 ευρώ έως τον Οκτώβριο  :Whistle: 
(όπως έχω αναφέρει και παλαιοτέρα ήμουν από τους τυχερούς με τα λιγότερα προβλήματα)
Το on club 1000 και ολοι οι   :Beta:  αρχικοί συνδρομητές συνεχίζουν με 35 ευρώ τον μήνα  :Thinking: 
κάτι τέτοια λάθη (επικοινωνιακά και τιμολογιακά) έκανε και ο προηγούμενος πάροχος μου και τον χαιρέτησα  :Whistle:

----------


## Avesael

Δεν έχεις κι άδικο. Με όλα όσα έχουν τραβήξει οι περισσότεροι ως τώρα συνδρομητές, αν μη τι άλλο θα άξιζαν μια επιβράβευση και για την εμπιστοσύνη τους αλλά και για τα προβλήματα επί προβλημάτων (και μιλά ένας που έχει-είχε ελάχιστα προβλήματα) που είχαν και έχουν.

----------


## Avesael

Το να δίνεις έστω και για 2 μήνες (γιατί με το χρόνο ενεργοποιήσεων ή και φορητότητας τόσο θα είναι) 20 ευρω το μήνα, ουσιαστικά δώρο σε νέους συνδρομητές και οι παλαιοί που έχουν φάει το λούκι, έχουν κάνει ένα σωρό προσπάθειες και με αποτελέσματα για να δουλέψουν όλα καλά,που ήταν ουσιαστικά beta testers κ.α., σε αυτούς ποια η επιβράβευση; MEGA επικοινωνιακό και τιμολογιακό και marketing λάθος της ΟΝ... :No no:

----------


## gedmed

Αν και μέχρι στιγμής ειμαι ευχαριστημένοσ απο την ON, συμφωνώ απολύτως. Είναι απαράδεκτη αυτή η πολιτική.

----------


## CMS

Παλιοσείρια ... αφού το ξέρετε ... ότι η άγρα πελατών υποχρεώνει τους ISP σε φτηνότερες τιμές ... μέχρι στιγμής τα τέλια συνεχώς μειώνονται .. θα πρέπει να προετοιμάζεστε για το ενδεχόμενο μελλοντικοί πελάτες της ΟΝ να πληρώσουν λιγότερα ... εσείς υπογράψατε για ένα χρόνο ... όταν έλθει το πλήρωμα του χρόνου θα σταθμίσουμε τα νέα δεδομένα ...

----------


## AnastasiosK

Λογικο ειναι ρε παιδια , κι εμεις ειχαμε αρκετες μειωσεις σαν "beta testers" , αλλωστε το 15αρικο δεν μενει σταθερο.
Θελουν να προσελκυσουν κοσμο τωρα που γινεται χαμος απο παντου. (και ποιος δεν δινει υπηρεσια ιντερνετ πλεον..)

----------


## animpro

Μετα από 1+ μήνα χρήσης μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα οτι η ΟΝ απλώς είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ σε όλα τα επίπεδα.Τσάμπα τα λεφτά και οι ώρες στο τηλέφωνο..........Αν κάποιος βλέπει αυτά τα μηνύματα,ας μείνει μακρυά απο την ΟΝ.

----------


## Avesael

> Μετα από 1+ μήνα χρήσης μπορώ να πω με βεβαιότητα οτι η ΟΝ απλώς είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ σε όλα τα επίπεδα.Τσάμπα τα λεφτά και οι ώρες στο τηλέφωνο..........Αν κάποιος βλέπει αυτά τα μηνύματα,ας μείνει μακρυά απο την ΟΝ.


Με τι ακριβώς είσαι δυσαρεστημένος φίλε μου;

----------


## ghbgr

ενεργοποιήθηκα (πλήρως) στις αρχές του Ιουνίου .. μέχρι τις 15 του μήνα ήμουν Αθήνα όλα μια χαρά...εφυγα για 15 μερούλες..τώρα έχω 2 προβλήματα :
1. παρατήρησα κάποια disconnects,
2. μου έστειλαν λογαριασμό για τον μηνα Μάιο όπου είχα σύνδεση στα 2000 ( άρα όχι TVBOX) και δεν είχα τηλέφωνο. (δεν είναι τα 35 ευρώ το θεμα , απλά δεν ειναι σωστό ).
Αλλά δεν θα έλεγα ότι δεν αξίζει τα φράγκα..μια χαρούλα είναι !!!!βέβαια περιμένω και το νέο firmware!!!

----------


## thanassisg

Έγώ βασικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημενος με την ON. 

-Ενεργοποιήση τις ημερομηνίες που μου είχαν πεί
Αίτηση 12/4
Πλήρης Ενεργοποίηση 27/4 

Όποια μικροπροβλήματα είχα με κάποια disconnects και ποιότητα ήχου στο τηλέφωνο λύθηκαν άμεσα και απλά περιμένω τώρα το νέο firmware για να να κάνω και Port forwarding.

Πιστεύω σε γενικές γραμμές ότι τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες έχει παρουσιάσει πολύ μεγάλη βελτίωση στις υπηρεσίες (bandwidth, disconnects, τηλέφωνο, 2 νέα firmware μέσα σε διάστημα 2 μηνών κλπ). Το CC θέλει δουλειά πολύ ακόμη, αν και έχω πετύχει μερικούς τεχνικούς πολύ καλά καταρτισμένους και παρα πολυ συνεργάσιμούς. Είναι καλό δείγμα, προσωπικά για μένα. Και πρέπει να λάβεται υπόψιν σας ότι βρίσκεται στο χώρο μόλις λίγους μήνες, με πολύ καλό τεχνολογικό εξοπλισμό (απ'ότι διάβασα από σχόλια παιδιών που πηγαν στις εγκαταστάσεις της), οπότε τα προβλήματα είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν και να ξεπεραστούν σιγα-σιγά.

Πιστεύω επίσης ότι θα ήταν καλό και για την ΟΝ να καταργήσει (και να αναπροσαρμόσει στα ήδη υπάρχοντα συμβόλαια) στην χρέωση ανα κλήση των 0,09€. Όχι οτι είναι κάτι το τρομερό αλλά είναι το μόνο "δυνατό" πακέτο με χρέωση/κλήση.

ΥΓ. Μου κάνει εντύπωση όμως που ασχολούνται πολλοί άλλοι συνδρομητές άλλων παρόχων με την ΟΝ ενώ κανείς απο εμάς τους συνδρομητές της ΟΝ και ασχολείτε με τα χάλια άλλων παρόχων (που είναι πολλά, απλά δεν τα αναφέρουν με τόσο φανατισμό).Τουλάχιστον εμείς λέμε και τα καλά, αλλά δεν διστάζουμε να πούμε και τα κακά. Μόνο έτσι μπορεί κάποιος πάροχος να βελτιώσει τις υπηρεσίες του.

----------


## Avesael

> Έγώ βασικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημενος με την ON. 
> 
> -Ενεργοποιήση τις ημερομηνίες που μου είχαν πεί
> Αίτηση 12/4
> Πλήρης Ενεργοποίηση 27/4 
> 
> Όποια μικροπροβλήματα είχα με κάποια disconnects και ποιότητα ήχου στο τηλέφωνο λύθηκαν άμεσα και απλά περιμένω τώρα το νέο firmware για να να κάνω και Port forwarding.
> 
> Πιστεύω σε γενικές γραμμές ότι τους τελευταίους 2 μήνες έχει παρουσιάσει πολύ μεγάλη βελτίωση στις υπηρεσίες (bandwidth, disconnects, τηλέφωνο, 2 νέα firmware μέσα σε διάστημα 2 μηνών κλπ). Το CC θέλει δουλειά πολύ ακόμη, αν και έχω πετύχει μερικούς τεχνικούς πολύ καλά καταρτισμένους και παρα πολυ συνεργάσιμούς. Είναι καλό δείγμα, προσωπικά για μένα. Και πρέπει να λάβεται υπόψιν σας ότι βρίσκεται στο χώρο μόλις λίγους μήνες, με πολύ καλό τεχνολογικό εξοπλισμό (απ'ότι διάβασα από σχόλια παιδιών που πηγαν στις εγκαταστάσεις της), οπότε τα προβλήματα είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν και να ξεπεραστούν σιγα-σιγά.
> ...


Απολύτως σωστός! +1 από μένα  :One thumb up:

----------


## lowbap

+1 συμφωνω και εγω.!!!

----------


## Firestarter

Εγώ έκανα αίτηση πριν 3-4 μήνες μόλις είδα τι πάιζει με το router κτλπ ακυρα τους έκανα αίτηση διακοπής κα έχοντας ακόμα τον εξοπλισμο με πήραν τηλ μόλις χτες για την επιστροφη των 60 ευρω και επιστροφη του εξοπλισμου.. μετα απο τοσο καιρο!!! ελεγαν να τους πάω δικαστικά όμως δέν το έκανα.. εγώ απορώ πως υπάρχει αυτη η εταιρία με αυτές τις υπηρεσίες.. τώρα περιμένς την forthnet..

----------


## HomeBusinessMan

Παιδιά εγώ έκανα την αιτηση πρόσφατα και περιμένω να συνδεθώ. Έτσι για να μαθαίνω, τι είναι το firmware και το Port forwarding? Πού μπορώ να μάθω γι' αυτά γενικά; Υπάρχει κάποιο βιβλίο σχετικό ή κάποιο site να ενημερωθώ για τους (Αγγλικούς κυρίως) όρους που χρησιμοποιείτε εδώ;

----------


## 29gk

Σε γενικες γραμμες το firmware ειναι το λειτουργικο προγραμμα που βρισκεται ενσωματωμενο μεσα στην συσκευη. Κατι σαν τα windows δηλαδη με τη διαφορα πως ο χρηστης μπορει μονο να ρυθμισει ( ανοιγοκλεισει να πουμε ) αυτα τα οποια χρειαζεται.

Firmware εχουν οι ρουτερ, τα κινητα τηλεφωνα ακομα και οι φωτογραφικες μηχανες. Απλα τις περισσοτερες φορες αυτο δεν μπορει να αλλαξει, αναβαθμιστει λογω της φυσης της καθε συσκευης. Στα ρουτερ ομως, σε αυτη τη περιπτωση στο Pirelli, αυτο ειναι δυνατο και ετσι προστιθενται η βελτιωνονται οι δυνατοτητες του.

Το port forwarding γενικα ειναι αυτο που κανει τα προγραμματα p2p να λειτουργουν ομαλα. Κατεβαζεις ενα αρχειο απο εμενα στην μεγιστη ταχυτητα που μπορεις να λαβεις και μπορω να δωσω, αλλα επιδη ισχυει η αρχη της αμοιβαιοτητας το ιδιο πρεπει να δινεις και εσυ. Οταν ομως εσυ εχεις κλειδωμενες τις πορτες που απαιτουνται, αρα τραβας μονο και δεν δινεις πισω τοτε αντιστοιχα και εγω σε κοβω. 

Πρακτικα αυτο σημαινει πως αν ενα αρχειο θα μπορουσε να κατεβει σε μια μερα , τωρα θα θελει μια εβδομαδα και βλεπουμε.

----------


## HomeBusinessMan

Φίλε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Bill30f

> Μεγάλε καλωσήρθες στο κλάμπ. Μην τρελαίνεσαι καταρχήν. ΟΛΟΙ μα ΟΛΟΙ έχουμε προβλήματα με την ΟΝ. Σε άλλους πήραν 1-2 μήνες να λυθούν, άλλοι τρέχουν ακόμα απο τον απρίλη. Χαλάρωσε και κάνε πολύ υπομονή φίλε μου. Διάβασε τα ποστ μας αρχικά να πάρεις μια ιδέα για λύσεις, και ρώτα οτι θες.




Και το κουφό..... με rapidshare έφτασα να κατεβάζω έως και με 15260Kb. και το κράταγε και για αρκετή ώρα, κάτω από 11,κάτι δέν έπεφτε για κα να τρίωρο. Καλά όμως μέχρι ε΄δω, όποτε ανοίγω το video box disconect και άγιος ο Θεός επ΄αόριστο.

----------


## gpyr

Κάκιστη-Χείρηστη.On Telecoms ΤΕΛΟΣ!Μετα απο τρομερή ταλαιπωρία με δικοπές στην σύνδεση, με πάγωμα τηλεόρασης,με μη λειτουργεία επιλογών του TV BOX, με προβλήματα τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης με εξωτερικό και με την μη δυνατότητα να έχω συνδεδεμένη ασύρματη τηλεφωνική συσκευή, τους έβρισα και έκανα άιτηση διακοπής.+ τις ώρες που ξόδεψα στα τηλέφωνα προσπαθώντας να βρώ άκρη .Δεν πρόκειτε να τους δώσω φράγκο,θα τους κράξω όπου μπορώ και αν το επιθυμούν θα τους πάω και στα δικαστήρια με οση δημοσιότητα μπορώ να εξασφαλήσω.

----------


## HomeBusinessMan

> Κάκιστη-Χείρηστη.On Telecoms ΤΕΛΟΣ!Μετα απο τρομερή ταλαιπωρία με δικοπές στην σύνδεση, με πάγωμα τηλεόρασης,με μη λειτουργεία επιλογών του TV BOX, με προβλήματα τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης με εξωτερικό και με την μη δυνατότητα να έχω συνδεδεμένη ασύρματη τηλεφωνική συσκευή, τους έβρισα και έκανα άιτηση διακοπής.+ τις ώρες που ξόδεψα στα τηλέφωνα προσπαθώντας να βρώ άκρη .Δεν πρόκειτε να τους δώσω φράγκο,θα τους κράξω όπου μπορώ και αν το επιθυμούν θα τους πάω και στα δικαστήρια με οση δημοσιότητα μπορώ να εξασφαλήσω.



Τόσα προβλήματα μαζεμένα; Γιατί δεν δούλευε η ασύρματη τηλεφωνική συσκευή; Τι σχέση έχει αν η συνδεδεμένη συσκευή είναι ασύρματη ή όχι;

----------


## original21paul

> Τόσα προβλήματα μαζεμένα; Γιατί δεν δούλευε η ασύρματη τηλεφωνική συσκευή; Τι σχέση έχει αν η συνδεδεμένη συσκευή είναι ασύρματη ή όχι;


εμενα μια χαρα δουλευει το ασυρματο απο την πρωτη μερα!απλα στην αρχη επρεπε να αφηνω το γνωστο πλεον κενο πριν καλεσω αλλα και αυτο ειναι οκ τωρα!

----------


## animpro

Προς avesalom:
Ρωτησες τί πάει στραβά.Τα πάντα.Έχω ακόμα κάποια disconnects(λιγότερα από παλιά,αλλά υπάρχουν),ταχύτητα στα 4,5Μ και κουτί τηλεορ. που παγώνει και μόνο εαν το βγάλεις απο την πρίζα μπορείς να το κλείσεις,Αρκούν;Για να μην πω τα τηλέφωνα προς την ΟΝ που ΧΡΕΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ, ενός μήνα για να λύσω τα προβλήματα.Και το καλύτερο για το τέλος:στα μέσα του μήνα έλαβα λογαριασμό απο την οτενετ γιατί οι της ΟΝ δεν έστειλαν την αίτηση διαγραφής όπως έπρεπε και αμφιβάλλω αν το έχουν κάνει ακόμα και μάλλον θα λάβω και άλλο λογαριασμό απο οτενετ....άλλα τόσα τηλέφωνα και χαμένος χρόνος.Πετάει η εταιρία ε;

----------


## original21paul

> Προς avesalom:
> Ρωτησες τί πάει στραβά.Τα πάντα.Έχω ακόμα κάποια disconnects(λιγότερα από παλιά,αλλά υπάρχουν),ταχύτητα στα 4,5Μ και κουτί τηλεορ. που παγώνει και μόνο εαν το βγάλεις απο την πρίζα μπορείς να το κλείσεις,Αρκούν;Για να μην πω τα τηλέφωνα προς την ΟΝ που ΧΡΕΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ, ενός μήνα για να λύσω τα προβλήματα.Και το καλύτερο για το τέλος:στα μέσα του μήνα έλαβα λογαριασμό απο την οτενετ γιατί οι της ΟΝ δεν έστειλαν την αίτηση διαγραφής όπως έπρεπε και αμφιβάλλω αν το έχουν κάνει ακόμα και μάλλον θα λάβω και άλλο λογαριασμό απο οτενετ....άλλα τόσα τηλέφωνα και χαμένος χρόνος.Πετάει η εταιρία ε;


αυτα που λες εδω να πας να τα πεις και στα κεντρικα αν θελεις να μην πληρωσεις!και μιλαω και για τα προβληματα που εχεις αλλα και για την οτενετ

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Προς avesalom:
> Ρωτησες τί πάει στραβά.Τα πάντα.Έχω ακόμα κάποια disconnects(λιγότερα από παλιά,αλλά υπάρχουν),ταχύτητα στα 4,5Μ και κουτί τηλεορ. που παγώνει και μόνο εαν το βγάλεις απο την πρίζα μπορείς να το κλείσεις,Αρκούν;Για να μην πω τα τηλέφωνα προς την ΟΝ που ΧΡΕΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ, ενός μήνα για να λύσω τα προβλήματα.Και το καλύτερο για το τέλος:στα μέσα του μήνα έλαβα λογαριασμό απο την οτενετ γιατί οι της ΟΝ δεν έστειλαν την αίτηση διαγραφής όπως έπρεπε και αμφιβάλλω αν το έχουν κάνει ακόμα και μάλλον θα λάβω και άλλο λογαριασμό απο οτενετ....άλλα τόσα τηλέφωνα και χαμένος χρόνος.Πετάει η εταιρία ε;


Εαν η γραμμη σου σηκωνει 4,5 mbit τι περιμενεις να βλεπεις tv box χωρις σπασιματα? Θα πρεπει να πιανεις συνεχεια το maximum της συνδεσης σου χωρις να χρησιμοποιεις το ιντερνετ για να βλεπεις , πραγμα απιθανο.
Το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις γιατι οπου κ να πας αυτη θα ειναι η ταχυτητα σου ειναι να ζητησεις να εχεις μειωμενο παγιο μιας και δεν χρησιμοποιεις ολες τις υπηρεσιες. 

Υ.Γ προς ολους. 

Υπαρχουν ηλεκτρολογοι που με αποκλιση 50-80 ευρο αλλαζουν τα καλωδια που πανε απο τον κατανεμητη στο διαμερισμα. Αυτο σε περιπτωση που το προβλημα εγκειται στην αποσταση και τον τυπο καλωδιων του κατανεμητη προς το διαμερισμα. Γιατι αν ειναι μακρια το dslam κλαφτα χαραλαμπε..

----------


## RORYG

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ .
ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ.ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ Ν. ΚΟΣΜΟ ΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΑΠΟΨΗ.
ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ?ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ?
ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ?Η ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ 1 ΜΒ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΤΩΡΑ?ΤΟ ΜΟΝΤΕΜ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ?ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΑΝ  ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ

----------


## thanassisg

> ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ .
> ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ.ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ Ν. ΚΟΣΜΟ ΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΑΠΟΨΗ.
> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ?ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ?
> ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ?Η ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ 1 ΜΒ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΤΩΡΑ?ΤΟ ΜΟΝΤΕΜ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ?ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΑΝ  ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ


Φίλε RORYG,

Εγώ απο Ν.Κόσμο ενεργοποιημένος από 27/4 έχω να σημιώση τα εξής:

-Τηλέφωνο άψογο (την χρέωση φαντάζομαι την ξέρεις ότι είναι 0,09/κλήση)
-IPTv εγώ συγχρονίζω στα 12284, πρόβλημα κανένα εκτός απο κάποια πιξελίασματα τα οποία μάλλον είναι φυσιολογικά.
-Internet σίγουρα πάνω απο το 1Mb. Με speedtest.net στο server της Ontelecoms χτυπάει 9,4Μb (Τα speedtest δεν είναι 100% αξιόπιστά, είναι όμως καλό δείγμα). Αν βάλεις ethernet ακόμη καλύτερα. Γενικά οι ταχύτητες του Internet είναι πολύ καλές. Download (εγώ κατεβάζω με download manager) 900kb-1200kb/sec. Ανάλογα φυσικά και απο πού κατεβάζεις.
-To Router είναι η πονεμένη ιστορία καθώς δεν έχεις επιλογή Port Forwarding (άρα έχεις προβλήματα εάν κατεβάζεις torrents από public trackers). Περιμένουμε όμως από στιγμήσε στιγμή εγκατάσταση νέου firmware στο router το οποίο και θα λύσει το πρόβλημα αυτό.
Βασικά έιναι ένα πολύ καλό router που δεν μπορούμε να το πάρουμε το 100% των δυνατοτήτων του.

Ελπίζω να έβγαλες κάπoιο συμπέρασμα. για ότι θές στείλε pm

----------


## lowbap

> ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ .
> ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ.ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ Ν. ΚΟΣΜΟ ΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΑΠΟΨΗ.
> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ?ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ?
> ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ?Η ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ 1 ΜΒ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΤΩΡΑ?ΤΟ ΜΟΝΤΕΜ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ?ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΑΝ  ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ



Εγω που ειμαι αμπελοκηπους απο την πρωτη στιγμη που ενεργοποιηθηκα εδω και 2.5 μηνες δεν αντιμετωπισα κανενα προβλημα . το τηλ επαιξε απο την αρχη μια χαρα οπως και το ιντερνετ και το tvbox.
Παρολο αυτα υπαρχουν αρκετοι συνδρομητες τησ ΟΝ που εχουν πολλα προβληματα. - τουλαχιστον απο οτι γραφεται εδω μεσα στο FORUM.

----------


## george_h

για 1.5 μήνα κλαφτα χαράλαμπε για 15 μέρες όλα καλά και από χτες κλάφτα χαράλαμπε!!!
disconects άπειρα, Tv box (ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ), ταχύτητα (παραλίγο να με γράψει η τροχαία γιατί ήμουν τόσο αργός που καθυστερούσα τα πατίνια)

έλεος!!! φτιάχτε το αλλά μην το πειράζετε!!

----------


## wolfy

> για 1.5 μήνα κλαφτα χαράλαμπε για 15 μέρες όλα καλά και από χτες κλάφτα χαράλαμπε!!!
> disconects άπειρα, Tv box (ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ), ταχύτητα (παραλίγο να με γράψει η τροχαία γιατί ήμουν τόσο αργός που καθυστερούσα τα πατίνια)
> 
> έλεος!!! φτιάχτε το αλλά μην το πειράζετε!!


*Και εδώ πολλά  disconects σήμερα !!!!* 

_Ε Λ Ε Ο Σ_ 

__

----------


## mion_15

Έχω βαρεθεί να ασχολούμε με αυτην την κ@%$εταιρία. :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 
Τα disconnects όχι μόνο συνεχίζονται αλλά και αυξάνονται.
Το τηλέφωνο όλο διακοπές στην ομιλία... και οι κύριοι της OFF πέρα βρέχει....τρεις μήνες στο γράψιμο.
Τον 1ο λογαριασμο τους τον πλήρωσα, τον 2ο και τον 3ο δεν προκειται!!!

ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ!!!

ΥΓ Α, ξέχασα. Μου χρέωσαν και τις 2 ταινίες που είδα από τον OnCinema...είναι πολύ αστείοι...!!!

----------


## Avesael

> Έχω βαρεθεί να ασχολούμε με αυτην την κ@%$εταιρία.
> Τα disconnects όχι μόνο συνεχίζονται αλλά και αυξάνονται.
> Το τηλέφωνο όλο διακοπές στην ομιλία... και οι κύριοι της OFF πέρα βρέχει....τρεις μήνες στο γράψιμο.
> Τον 1ο λογαριασμο τους τον πλήρωσα, τον 2ο και τον 3ο δεν προκειται!!!
> 
> ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ!!!
> 
> ΥΓ Α, ξέχασα. Μου χρέωσαν και τις 2 ταινίες που είδα από τον OnCinema...είναι πολύ αστείοι...!!!


Η γραμμή σου σε τι κατάσταση είναι; Το γνωρίζεις; Το λέω γιατί αναφέρεις διακοπές στο τηλέφωνο όταν μιλάς και απανωτά disconnects.Και καλά τα disc, οι διακοπές στην ομιλία μου μυρίζουν άλλα προβλήματα που μπορεί να μη φταίει η ΟΝ...

----------


## wolfy

> Έχω βαρεθεί να ασχολούμε με αυτην την κ@%$εταιρία.
> Τα disconnects όχι μόνο συνεχίζονται αλλά και αυξάνονται.
> Το τηλέφωνο όλο διακοπές στην ομιλία... και οι κύριοι της OFF πέρα βρέχει....τρεις μήνες στο γράψιμο.
> Τον 1ο λογαριασμο τους τον πλήρωσα, τον 2ο και τον 3ο δεν προκειται!!!
> 
> ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ!!!
> 
> ΥΓ Α, ξέχασα. Μου χρέωσαν και τις 2 ταινίες που είδα από τον OnCinema...είναι πολύ αστείοι...!!!


Το πρόβλημα τους είναι η ΑΦΑΣΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ. 
Δεν εξηγείτε αλλιώς. 
Ταλαιπωρία και άγχος για το  αν θα έχω/έχουμε ιντερνέτ την κάθε μέρα. 
Ξυπνάω και πάω κατευθείαν στο ρούτερ να δω αν έχω γραμμή..... 

Πολύ απλά, με την ΟΝ, δεν μπορείς να είσαι ποτέ σίγουρος.... (ούτε να κοιμάσαι ήσυχος)

 :Sad:

----------


## giorghs

> ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ .
> ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ.ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ Ν. ΚΟΣΜΟ ΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΑΠΟΨΗ.
> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ?ΚΑΝΕΙ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ?
> ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ?Η ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ 1 ΜΒ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΤΩΡΑ?ΤΟ ΜΟΝΤΕΜ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ?ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ


Πάντως εγώ από Νέο Κόσμο, είμαι σχεδόν άψογος από άποψη γραμμής με συγχρονισμό στα 16 αδιάλειπτα, χωρίς κανένα disconnect (στην αρχή μόνο 1-2 την ημέρα) και χαλαρά downloading μέχρι και 1000 με downoad manager. Χωρίς download manager πιάνω 400-500 (δοκιμασμένο προ ολίγων ημερών).

 Επιπλέον, την ίδια στιγμή που κατεβάζω βλέπω και τηλεόραση χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Το τηλέφωνο άψογο από την πρώτη στιγμή, και ότι συσκευή και αν δοκίμασα (ασύρματη - σταθερή) παίζουν μια χαρά. 

Βέβαια από support και βοήθεια προς τον πελάτη, δεν το συζητάω, φιλότιμα τα παιδιά, αλλά ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΕΧΟΥΝ το αντικείμενο... Απλά διαβάζουν από το CRM τις οδηγίες ή αυτοσχεδιάζουν κιόλας για να μην λένε συνέχεια τα ίδια. Εκεί θέλουν ΠΟΛΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ (το ξέρω το αντικείμενο, έχω εργαστεί σε παρόμοιο πόστο. Δεν είναι εύκολη δουλειά βεβαίως αλλά χρειάζονται παραπάνω από τις βασικές γνώσεις ). 

Τώρα εξαρτάται και από την γραμμή σου, το dslam, την περιοχή σου κλπ. Για να πω την αλήθεια με τόσα που έχω διαβάσει σε αυτό το forum, τα μισά να είναι αλήθεια, ίσως πρέπει να περιμένεις. Πάντως, πληρώνω ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ από τον ΟΤΕ τον οποίο έχω χρυσοπληρώσει εδώ και δεκαετίες, όπως και όλοι μας.

----------


## ghbgr

giorghs 
+1  :One thumb up:

----------


## Avesael

Οπώς τα λέει ο Γιώργης... :Wink: 

Γενικά ρε παιδιά βαρέθηκα να ακούω τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Θα πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι προβλήματα υπήρχαν πάντα (Από τις εποχές μονοπωλίου ΟΤΕ), υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν όσο εξελίσσεται η τεχνολογία. Απλά, ψάξτε λίγο παραπάνω να δείτε τι πραγματικά φταίει και μετά βγάλτε τα συμπεράσματα σας...Μη ξεχνάτε κάτι σημαντικό, η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας... :Wink:

----------


## mion_15

> Η γραμμή σου σε τι κατάσταση είναι; Το γνωρίζεις; Το λέω γιατί αναφέρεις διακοπές στο τηλέφωνο όταν μιλάς και απανωτά disconnects.Και καλά τα disc, οι διακοπές στην ομιλία μου μυρίζουν άλλα προβλήματα που μπορεί να μη φταίει η ΟΝ...


 
   Η γραμμή μου δυστηχώς δεν είναι και στα καλυτερά της (SNR Margin 5-7db). Δεν κάνουν όμως κάτι να το διορθώσουν. *Κι εαν δεν μπορούν, να το αναφέρουν και να μειώσουν το πάγιο*. Δεν είναι δυνατόν ανά 3 λεπτά να έχω disconnect...όχι την δουλεία μου να κάνω δεν μπορώ, αλλά ουτε απλό σερφάρισμα!!!
   Γιατί  ο διπλανός μου με forthnet (συγχρονισμένος στα 18500), κι ενώ το SNR Margin του είναι στο 5 δεν έχει ούτε ένα disconnect???? 

ΥΓ Μέσα σε 5 λέπτα που γράφω έχω 5 disconnect...






> Το πρόβλημα τους είναι η ΑΦΑΣΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ. 
> Δεν εξηγείτε αλλιώς. 
> Ταλαιπωρία και άγχος για το αν θα έχω/έχουμε ιντερνέτ την κάθε μέρα. 
> Ξυπνάω και πάω κατευθείαν στο ρούτερ να δω αν έχω γραμμή..... 
> 
> Πολύ απλά, με την ΟΝ, δεν μπορείς να είσαι ποτέ σίγουρος.... (ούτε να κοιμάσαι ήσυχος)


 

Καλά τα λες φίλε μου!!!
Μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία... Έχω βαρεθεί... Αυτό το χάλι δεν το έχω αντιμετωπίσει πουθενα... :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## mion_15

> Οπώς τα λέει ο Γιώργης...
> 
> Γενικά ρε παιδιά βαρέθηκα να ακούω τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Θα πρέπει να καταλάβετε ότι προβλήματα υπήρχαν πάντα (Από τις εποχές μονοπωλίου ΟΤΕ), υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν όσο εξελίσσεται η τεχνολογία. Απλά, ψάξτε λίγο παραπάνω να δείτε τι πραγματικά φταίει και μετά βγάλτε τα συμπεράσματα σας...Μη ξεχνάτε κάτι σημαντικό, η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας...


Τί βαρέθηκες δηλαδή ρε φιλαράκι να ακούς????? Κι εγώ έχω βαρεθεί να ασχολούμε με την OFF.

Προβλήματα μπορεί να υπήρχαν απο την εποχή του ΟΤΕ, αλλά αυτά που συμβαίνουν με την εν λόγω εταιρία είναι για κλάματα. Εντελώς ασόβαρα πράγματα... Εγώ προσωπικά ποτέ δεν είχα επί 6 συνεχόμενους μήνες πρόβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ όπως τώρα...

Εσύ μπορεί να μην έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα και μπράβο σου... Το topic όμως αυτό αναφέρεται στις εντυπώσεις των ενεργοποιημένων χρηστών και καλό θα είναι να γραφτούν όλες οι απόψεις (καλές ή κακές).

----------


## original21paul

> Τί βαρέθηκες δηλαδή ρε φιλαράκι να ακούς????? Κι εγώ έχω βαρεθεί να ασχολούμε με την OFF.
> 
> Προβλήματα μπορεί να υπήρχαν απο την εποχή του ΟΤΕ, αλλά αυτά που συμβαίνουν με την εν λόγω εταιρία είναι για κλάματα. Εντελώς ασόβαρα πράγματα... Εγώ προσωπικά ποτέ δεν είχα επί 6 συνεχόμενους μήνες πρόβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ όπως τώρα...
> 
> Εσύ μπορεί να μην έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα και μπράβο σου... Το topic όμως αυτό αναφέρεται στις εντυπώσεις των ενεργοποιημένων χρηστών και καλό θα είναι να γραφτούν όλες οι απόψεις (καλές ή κακές).


σωστος αλλα να μην γραφονται και ανακριβιες!ειναι αδυνατο να εισαι συνδρομητης της ΟΝ εδω και 6 μηνες!

----------


## mion_15

> σωστος αλλα να μην γραφονται και ανακριβιες!ειναι αδυνατο να εισαι συνδρομητης της ΟΝ εδω και 6 μηνες!


 
    Φίλε μου λάθος κατάλαβες. Δεν εννοώ ότι είμαι συνδρομητής εδώ και 6 μήνες. *Εννοώ ότι* *ταλαιπωρούμαι εδώ κι 6 μήνες* (αίτηση 29/1 - τρεις μήνες στο περίμενε για την ενεργοποίηση με κομένο internet, σχεδόν μήνα χωρίς τηλέφωνο και μετά τα προβλήματα που αναφέρω)!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Φίλε μου λάθος κατάλαβες. Δεν εννοώ ότι είμαι συνδρομητής εδώ και 6 μήνες. *Εννοώ ότι* *ταλαιπωρούμαι εδώ κι 6 μήνες* (αίτηση 29/1 - τρεις μήνες στο περίμενε για την ενεργοποίηση με κομένο internet, σχεδόν μήνα χωρίς τηλέφωνο και μετά τα προβλήματα που αναφέρω)!!!!!!!!!


Καλα το στο περιμενε που λες για την ενεργοποιηση βγαλτο απεξω γιατι μπορει να εφταιγε και ο φιλος σου ο Οτε , κανω υποθεσεις εγω τωρα οπως εσυ κανεις αλλες υποθεσεις.

Οσον αφορα τωρα τις αποσυνδεσεις θελεις να μου πεις οτι δεν εχεις μιλησει με τεχνικο να δει τα στοιχεια της γραμμης σου ακομα? Γιατι εγω για ψιλου πηδημα και με ειχε παρει τεχνικος και ειχε ελεγξει την γραμμη.

----------


## mion_15

> Καλα το στο περιμενε που λες για την ενεργοποιηση βγαλτο απεξω γιατι μπορει να εφταιγε και ο φιλος σου ο Οτε , κανω υποθεσεις εγω τωρα οπως εσυ κανεις αλλες υποθεσεις.
> 
> Οσον αφορα τωρα τις αποσυνδεσεις θελεις να μου πεις οτι δεν εχεις μιλησει με τεχνικο να δει τα στοιχεια της γραμμης σου ακομα? Γιατι εγω για ψιλου πηδημα και με ειχε παρει τεχνικος και ειχε ελεγξει την γραμμη.


Καμία υπόθεση δεν έκανα εγώ φίλε μου. Και δεν με νοιάζει εάν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ. Την σύμβαση την υπέγραψα με την ΟΝ και όχι με τον ΟΤΕ. Όταν κόβανε το λαιμό τους για να υπογράψω ότι σε 20 εργάσιμες μέρες θα είμαι συνδεδεμένος και τελικά καταλήξαμε στους 3 μήνες, αυτό δεν είναι κοροιδία???? Δεν είναι ταλαιπωρία που για τους 3 αυτούς μήνες είχα κόψει το internet σπίτι μου (επειδή αυτοί μου είπαν) και την δουλεία μου την έκανα από το σπίτι της κοπέλας μου και του γείτονα???? Και σε επανειλημένα τηλεφωνήματα με διαβεβαίωναν πως είναι θέμα ημέρας να ενεργοποιηθώ και οι μέρες περνούσαν....???? Κοροιδία δεν είναι να σε χρεώνουν για λειψές υπηρεσίες????? Όλα αυτά είναι υποθέσεις?????*Πραγματικότητα είναι.*

Όσο για τις αποσυνδέσεις και τεχνικός ήρθε σπίτι και με τεχνικό μίλησα. Το αποτέλεσμα?????? Οι αποσυνδέσεις να μειωθούν ( απο 1 κάθε 2λεπτο στις 1 κάθε ώρα). Αυτό κράτησε για ένα μήνα. Μετά άντε πάλι τα ίδια.... Οι τεχνικοί εδώ και 2 μήνες λένε ότι θα μου κατεβάσουν το συγχρονισμό της γραμμης. Ακόμα περιμένω...
Όμως ξαναρωτάω...Γιατί ο διπλανός με Forthnet συγχρονισμένος στα 18500 kai snr margin 5 δεν έχει ούτε ένα disconnect????????????????

Sorry εάν είμαι κάπως απότομος αλλά έχω χάσει την ψυχραιμία μου με αυτούς και τις δικαιολογίες τους.

----------


## 29gk

Να ρωτησω κατι ?

Γιατι δεν καταγγελεις τη συμβαση και δεν αποχωρεις ?

----------


## lowbap

> Να ρωτησω κατι ?
> 
> Γιατι δεν καταγγελεις τη συμβαση και δεν αποχωρεις ?


 :One thumb up:  ακριβως αυτο.. κανε καταγγελια για ελλειπης υπηρεσιες και αποχωρησε...

----------


## mion_15

> Να ρωτησω κατι ?
> 
> Γιατι δεν καταγγελεις τη συμβαση και δεν αποχωρεις ?


 
Το θέμα είναι να μην φτάνουμε εκεί.

Παρόλα αυτά σε αυτήν την κίνηση σκέφτομαι να προχωρήσω. 

Το μόναδικό που σκέφτομαι είναι η ταλαιπωρία του περίμενε μέχρι να γυρίσω στον ΟΤΕ και μετά σε κάποιον άλλον εναλλακτικό.

----------


## 29gk

Η ερωτηση μου ειναι καθαρα ακαδημαικη και δεν ειχα σκοπο να σε στεναχωρησω. Απλα δεν καταλαβαινω απο την στιγμη που πληρωνεις για κατι που δεν λαμβανεις ( μακρινο το απολαμβανω) γιατι χαλιεσαι ?

Ισως καποιος περισσοτερο γνωστης μπορει να σε / μας πληροφορησει τι ισχυει χρονικα σημερα για την διακοπη και μεταβαση πισω στον ΟΤΕ η σε αλλη εταιρεια. Αφηνω εξω την περιπτωση νεας γραμμης/ νουμερου και ενεργοποιησης εκει.

----------


## HomeBusinessMan

Παιδιά μόλις παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό και σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα με το help desk μου είπαν ότι από τις 20 Ιουλίου και μετά θα γίνει η σύνδεση και συνεπώς θα μπορούν να λειτουργούν οι υπηρεσίες. Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω τα εξης:

1) Σκέφτομαι αντί να βάλω το router στον ΗΥκοντά  να το βάλω στην τηλεόραση κοντά για να γλιτώσω τα μακρυνά καλώδια και στη συνέχεια να βάλω μία ασύρματη USB κάρτα δικτύου στο desktop μου για να έχω έτσι και Internet ston HY μου. Γίνεται αυτό παρόλο που είναι σε άλλο δωμάτιο; Το έχει κάνει κανένας; Αν ναι ποιά κάρτα να αγοράσω, αν έχετε κάτι να προτείνεται.

2) Κάποιος φίλος από εδώ είναι από Άνω Ηλιούπολη όπως και εγω. Έχουμε προβλήματα στην περιοχή φίλε μου αν θέλεις να μου πεις;

3) Είμαι στην Otenet για ADSL. Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι εγώ; Πρέπει να στείλω αίτηση διακοπής ή γίνεται αυτόματα από την ΟΝ; Επίσης πόσο καιρό θα μείνω χωρίς τηλέφωνο και Internet;

4) Επειδή κάποιος φίλος παραπάνω έγραψε ότι κάθε κλήση χρεώνεται με 0,9, αυτό είναι αλήθεια; Γιατί εγώ υποτίθεται ότι πήρα το πρόγραμμα με τα απεριόριστα τηλεφωνήματα σε Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό.

Αυτά. Ελπίζοντας ότι δεν έχω καταχραστεί τη φιλοξενία του forum, ευελπιστώ σε απαντήσεις από κάποιους από εσάς.

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Το θέμα είναι να μην φτάνουμε εκεί.
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά σε αυτήν την κίνηση σκέφτομαι να προχωρήσω. 
> 
> Το μόναδικό που σκέφτομαι είναι η ταλαιπωρία του περίμενε μέχρι να γυρίσω στον ΟΤΕ και μετά σε κάποιον άλλον εναλλακτικό.


Μεσω ethernet εισαι συνδεδεμενος? Δοκιμασες καποιο αλλο ρουτερ?

----------


## mion_15

> Μεσω ethernet εισαι συνδεδεμενος? Δοκιμασες καποιο αλλο ρουτερ?


 
Ναι, μέσω ethernet είμαι συνδεδεμένος. Έχω πάρει το linksys wag200 το οποίο και χρησιμοποιώ περισσότερο λόγω port forwarding. Δυστηχώς και με αυτό τα ίδια. :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Τι να σου πω ρε φιλε , λυπαμαι πολυ , εγω συγχρονιζω στα 7mbit γι'αυτον ακριβως τον λογο αλλα και παλι εχω πυκνα συχνα disconnects. Επειδη ομως προφανως ειναι πολυ χαλια η γραμμη μου (μακρια το dslam,εσωτερικη πολυκατοικια,παλιο σπιτι) το χω παρει αποφαση :Smile:

----------


## mion_15

> Τι να σου πω ρε φιλε , λυπαμαι πολυ , εγω συγχρονιζω στα 7mbit γι'αυτον ακριβως τον λογο αλλα και παλι εχω πυκνα συχνα disconnects. Επειδη ομως προφανως ειναι πολυ χαλια η γραμμη μου (μακρια το dslam,εσωτερικη πολυκατοικια,παλιο σπιτι) το χω παρει αποφαση


Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Απ΄την μια λέω ότι φταίει η γραμμή μου που είναι χάλια, αλλά απ'την άλλη μιλάω με το παληκάρι που μένει δίπλα μου ( στην ίδια πολυκατοικία - forthnet 18500 Mbit ) o οποίος δεν έχει τα προβλήματα που έχω και αναρωτιέμαι τελικά τί στο καλό φταίει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Panosg77

Μάλλον είμαι από τους τυχερούς της υπόθεσης  :Wink:  Σε γενικές γραμμές όλα "πάιζουν" καλά. Δεν γνωρίζω καθόλου για TV μιας και δεν τη χρησιμοποιώ, τουλάχιστον ακόμη  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  Εν συντομία:

*20/06/2007* - Αίτηση στην ΟΝ
*07/07/2007* - Αποστολή Εξοπλισμού
*13/07/2007* - Πλήρης Ενεργοποίηση

----------


## Aspidas

> Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Απ΄την μια λέω ότι φταίει η γραμμή μου που είναι χάλια, αλλά απ'την άλλη μιλάω με το παληκάρι που μένει δίπλα μου ( στην ίδια πολυκατοικία - forthnet 18500 Mbit ) o οποίος δεν έχει τα προβλήματα που έχω και αναρωτιέμαι τελικά τί στο καλό φταίει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Στάνταρ είναι ό βρόγχος που είσαι συνδεδεμένος. Ζήτα αλλαγή βρόγχου, θα φας μια καθυστέρηση, γιατί θα περιμένεις τον τεχνικό της ON να έρθει να σου συνδέσει τη γραμμή με τα νέα καλώδια που θα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί έξω από την πολυκατοικία σου, αλλά θα βρεις την υγειά σου! :One thumb up:

----------


## fender_gr

Πρεπει να ειμαι πολυ τυχερος τελικα...

26/6 Αιτηση στην ON...
5/7 Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού...
12/7 Ενεργοποίηση... ! απίστευτο ?

Με δυο προβληματα, που το ένα λύθηκε.. κατά τη διάρκεια που γινόταν η φορητότητα, δεν ειχα εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.. για περίπου 10 λεπτά....

Το δεύτερο πρόβλημα ειναι, οτι δεν 'κατεβάζει' κανάλια.. ενώ έχω κανει σωστά τη συνδεσμολογία, ενώ εχω b/w περίοπυ στα 8.5mb, δεν κατεβαζει τιποτα... ανοιξα 'τικετ' με το customer care και περιμενω ενημέρωση από καποιον τεχνικό τους...

Κατα τα άλλα, το internet μια χαρούλα, όπως και η ποιότητα φωνής... Ελπιζω συντομα να εχω και τα κανάλια...

----------


## Nemessis

> Στάνταρ είναι ό βρόγχος που είσαι συνδεδεμένος. Ζήτα αλλαγή βρόγχου, θα φας μια καθυστέρηση, γιατί θα περιμένεις τον τεχνικό της ON να έρθει να σου συνδέσει τη γραμμή με τα νέα καλώδια που θα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί έξω από την πολυκατοικία σου, αλλά θα βρεις την υγειά σου!


Για αλλαγή βρόχγχου όμως δεν απαιτείται και νέα γραμμή? Διότι στην ΟΝ αυτό μου είπαν?

----------


## Bill30f

Θέλω να προσθέσω κάτι στο προηγούμενο post μου, θυμόσαστε που είχα τεχνικά προβλήματα και τους έπαιρνα 4-5-6 ιουλίου στην σειρά για τεχνικό; Ακόμα με εξυπηρετούν με την ποιότητα της ΟΝ. με έπαιρναν σε άσχετους χρόνους που είμουν στην δουλειά κτλ, μου έκλειναν ραντεβού για να με πάρουν και ακόμα με παίρνουν. Σήμερα έχουμε 13/07 και ακόμα δέν είμαι σε θέση να δώ την πολυδιαφημισμένη ONtv kai ONRec ούτε να κατεβάσω με ταχύτητα πάνω από 120kbps. έλεος!! και πάλι έλεος. Για να θυμούνται οι παλιοί και να αποφεύγουν οι νέοι
 :Worthy:

----------


## Bill30f

και κάτι άλλο, είδατε ποτέ στο status του ζαντολάστιχου το security log; πάρτε μάτι και πείτε μου εάν βλέπετε κάτι περίεργο:



```
 07/13/2007  20:21:18 192.???.1.3 login success 
07/13/2007  20:21:03 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
07/13/2007  20:21:02 PPPoE1 get IP:91.??.236.1
07/13/2007  20:21:02 PPPoE1 start PPP          
07/13/2007  20:21:02 PPPoE receive PADS        
07/13/2007  20:21:02 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  20:21:02 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  20:21:02 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  20:20:54 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  20:20:54 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  20:20:54 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  20:20:54 ADSL Media Up !           
07/13/2007  20:20:29 PPPoE stop                
07/13/2007  20:20:29 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
07/13/2007  20:20:29 ADSL Media Down !         
07/13/2007  20:11:35 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
07/13/2007  20:11:34 PPPoE1 get IP:91.??.236.1
07/13/2007  20:11:33 PPPoE1 start PPP          
07/13/2007  20:11:33 PPPoE receive PADS        
07/13/2007  20:11:33 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  20:11:33 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  20:11:33 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  20:11:33 Dial On Demand(PPPoE1)    
07/13/2007  20:11:30 If(PPPoE1) PPP fail : CHAP authentication failure
07/13/2007  20:11:28 PPPoE stop                
07/13/2007  20:11:28 PPPoE1 start PPP          
07/13/2007  20:11:28 PPPoE receive PADS        
07/13/2007  20:11:28 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  20:11:28 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  20:11:28 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  20:11:20 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  20:11:20 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  20:11:20 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  20:11:20 Dial On Demand(PPPoE1)    
07/13/2007  20:11:20 ADSL Media Up !           
07/13/2007  20:10:55 PPPoE stop                
07/13/2007  20:10:55 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
07/13/2007  20:10:55 ADSL Media Down !         
07/13/2007  20:10:17 192.????.1.3 login success 
07/13/2007  20:10:00 User from 192.???1.1.3 timed out
07/13/2007  20:06:01 sending ACK to 192.???.1.3
07/13/2007  20:03:17 sending ACK to 192.???.1.5
07/13/2007  20:03:16 sending OFFER to 192.???.1.5
07/13/2007  20:03:04 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
07/13/2007  20:03:03 PPPoE1 get IP:91.???? .236.1
07/13/2007  20:03:02 PPPoE1 start PPP          
07/13/2007  20:03:02 PPPoE receive PADS        
07/13/2007  20:03:02 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  20:03:02 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  20:03:02 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  20:02:55 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  20:02:55 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  20:02:54 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  20:02:54 ADSL Media Up !           
07/13/2007  20:02:30 PPPoE stop                
07/13/2007  20:02:30 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
07/13/2007  20:02:30 ADSL Media Down !         
07/13/2007  19:53:30 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
07/13/2007  19:53:29 PPPoE1 get IP:91.132.???.1
07/13/2007  19:53:29 PPPoE1 start PPP          
07/13/2007  19:53:29 PPPoE receive PADS        
07/13/2007  19:53:28 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  19:53:28 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  19:53:28 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:53:20 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  19:53:20 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  19:53:20 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:53:20 Dial On Demand(PPPoE1)    
07/13/2007  19:53:20 ADSL Media Up !           
07/13/2007  19:52:55 PPPoE stop                
07/13/2007  19:52:55 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
07/13/2007  19:52:55 ADSL Media Down !         
07/13/2007  19:51:51 sending ACK to 192.????.1.5
07/13/2007  19:51:50 sending OFFER to 192.???.1.5
07/13/2007  19:51:48 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
07/13/2007  19:51:47 PPPoE1 get IP:91.132.????.1
07/13/2007  19:51:47 PPPoE1 start PPP          
07/13/2007  19:51:47 PPPoE receive PADS        
07/13/2007  19:51:47 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  19:51:47 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  19:51:47 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:51:39 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  19:51:39 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  19:51:39 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:51:39 ADSL Media Up !           
07/13/2007  19:51:14 PPPoE stop                
07/13/2007  19:51:14 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
07/13/2007  19:51:14 ADSL Media Down !         
07/13/2007  19:37:45 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
07/13/2007  19:37:44 PPPoE1 get IP:91.132.???.1
07/13/2007  19:37:44 PPPoE1 start PPP          
07/13/2007  19:37:44 PPPoE receive PADS        
07/13/2007  19:37:44 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  19:37:44 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  19:37:44 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:37:36 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  19:37:36 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  19:37:36 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:37:36 ADSL Media Up !           
07/13/2007  19:37:11 PPPoE stop                
07/13/2007  19:37:11 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
07/13/2007  19:37:11 ADSL Media Down !         
07/13/2007  19:36:29 systime=11010007, access_sync_time=11010022
07/13/2007  19:36:29 qm_cbq_stats: stats_index=2196, cbqp->qlen=47, access_sync_fg=1
07/13/2007  19:36:05 sending ACK to 192.???.1.3
07/13/2007  19:33:42 sending ACK to 192.???.1.5
07/13/2007  19:33:42 sending OFFER to 192.???.1.5
07/13/2007  19:33:29 NTP Date/Time updated.    
07/13/2007  19:32:50 sending ACK to 192.???.1.5
07/13/2007  19:32:34 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
07/13/2007  19:32:33 PPPoE1 get IP:91.132.???.1
07/13/2007  19:32:33 PPPoE1 start PPP          
07/13/2007  19:32:33 PPPoE receive PADS        
07/13/2007  19:32:33 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  19:32:33 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  19:32:33 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:32:25 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  19:32:25 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  19:32:25 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:32:25 Dial On Demand(PPPoE1)    
07/13/2007  19:32:25 ADSL Media Up !           
07/13/2007  19:32:00 PPPoE stop                
07/13/2007  19:32:00 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
07/13/2007  19:32:00 ADSL Media Down !         
07/13/2007  19:13:20 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
07/13/2007  19:13:19 PPPoE1 get IP:91.132.???.1
07/13/2007  19:13:19 PPPoE1 start PPP          
07/13/2007  19:13:19 PPPoE receive PADS        
07/13/2007  19:13:19 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  19:13:19 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  19:13:19 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:13:11 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  19:13:11 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  19:13:11 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:13:11 Dial On Demand(PPPoE1)    
07/13/2007  19:13:11 ADSL Media Up !           
07/13/2007  19:12:46 PPPoE stop                
07/13/2007  19:12:46 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
07/13/2007  19:12:46 ADSL Media Down !         
07/13/2007  19:10:16 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
07/13/2007  19:10:15 PPPoE1 get IP:91.132.???.1
07/13/2007  19:10:15 PPPoE1 start PPP          
07/13/2007  19:10:15 PPPoE receive PADS        
07/13/2007  19:10:15 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  19:10:15 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  19:10:15 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:10:10 PPPoE receive PADT        
07/13/2007  19:10:07 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:10:07 Dial On Demand(PPPoE1)    
07/13/2007  19:10:01 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:09:53 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:09:45 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:09:37 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:09:37 Dial On Demand(PPPoE1)    
07/13/2007  19:09:32 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:09:24 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:09:16 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:09:08 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:09:08 Dial On Demand(PPPoE1)    
07/13/2007  19:09:03 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:08:55 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:08:47 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:08:39 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:08:39 ADSL Media Up !           
07/13/2007  19:08:15 PPPoE stop                
07/13/2007  19:08:15 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
07/13/2007  19:08:15 ADSL Media Down !         
07/13/2007  19:07:41 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
07/13/2007  19:07:40 PPPoE1 get IP:91.132.???.1
07/13/2007  19:07:39 PPPoE1 start PPP          
07/13/2007  19:07:39 PPPoE receive PADS        
07/13/2007  19:07:39 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  19:07:39 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  19:07:39 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:07:31 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  19:07:31 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  19:07:31 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:07:31 Dial On Demand(PPPoE1)    
07/13/2007  19:07:31 ADSL Media Up !           
07/13/2007  19:07:06 PPPoE stop                
07/13/2007  19:07:06 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
07/13/2007  19:07:06 ADSL Media Down !         
07/13/2007  19:06:03 sending ACK to 192.???.1.3
07/13/2007  19:02:49 sending ACK to 192.???.1.5
07/13/2007  19:00:21 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
07/13/2007  19:00:20 PPPoE1 get IP:91.???.??.1
07/13/2007  19:00:20 PPPoE1 start PPP          
07/13/2007  19:00:20 PPPoE receive PADS        
07/13/2007  19:00:20 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  19:00:20 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  19:00:20 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:00:12 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  19:00:12 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  19:00:12 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  19:00:12 Dial On Demand(PPPoE1)    
07/13/2007  19:00:12 ADSL Media Up !           
07/13/2007  18:59:47 PPPoE stop                
07/13/2007  18:59:47 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
07/13/2007  18:59:47 ADSL Media Down !         
07/13/2007  18:56:52 systime=8640007, access_sync_time=8640034
07/13/2007  18:56:52 qm_cbq_stats: stats_index=1722, cbqp->qlen=36, access_sync_fg=1
07/13/2007  18:52:52 systime=8400007, access_sync_time=8400017
07/13/2007  18:52:52 qm_cbq_stats: stats_index=1674, cbqp->qlen=44, access_sync_fg=1
07/13/2007  18:50:46 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
07/13/2007  18:50:45 PPPoE1 get IP:91.132???.1
07/13/2007  18:50:44 PPPoE1 start PPP          
07/13/2007  18:50:44 PPPoE receive PADS        
07/13/2007  18:50:44 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  18:50:44 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  18:50:44 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  18:50:36 PPPoE send PADR           
07/13/2007  18:50:36 PPPoE receive PADO        
07/13/2007  18:50:36 PPPoE send PADI           
07/13/2007  18:50:36 Dial On Demand(PPPoE1)    
07/13/2007  18:50:36 ADSL Media Up !           
07/13/2007  18:50:11 PPPoE stop                
07/13/2007  18:50:11 PPPoE1 stop PPP           
07/13/2007  18:50:11 ADSL Media Down !         
07/13/2007  18:36:11 sending ACK to 192.???.1.3
07/13/2007  18:33:44 sending ACK to 192.???1.3
07/13/2007  18:33:22 NTP Date/Time updated.    
07/13/2007  18:32:39 sending ACK to 192.???.1.5
07/13/2007  18:03:40 systime=5460006, access_sync_time=5460022
07/13/2007  18:03:40 qm_cbq_stats: stats_index=1086, cbqp->qlen=41, access_sync_fg=1
07/13/2007  18:03:38 sending ACK to 192.???.1.3
07/13/2007  18:02:42 sending ACK to 192.???.1.5
07/13/2007  17:55:10 systime=4950006, access_sync_time=4950012
07/13/2007  17:55:10 qm_cbq_stats: stats_index=984, cbqp->qlen=39, access_sync_fg=1
07/13/2007  17:47:40 systime=4500005, access_sync_time=4500022
07/13/2007  17:47:40 qm_cbq_stats: stats_index=894, cbqp->qlen=46, access_sync_fg=1
07/13/2007  17:33:44 sending ACK to 192.168.1.3
07/13/2007  17:33:10 NTP Date/Time updated.    
07/13/2007  17:32:37 sending ACK to 192.???.1.5
07/13/2007  17:03:40 sending ACK to 192.???? .1.3
07/13/2007  17:02:39 sending ACK to 192.???.1.5
07/13/2007  16:35:10 192.168.1.3 login success 
07/13/2007  16:33:44 sending ACK to 192.???.1.3
07/13/2007  16:33:44 sending OFFER to 192.???.1.3
07/13/2007  16:33:32 NTP Date/Time updated.    
08/01/2003  00:00:40 TFTP bootfile: can't resolve domain name(pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com).
08/01/2003  00:00:32 If(PPPoE1) PPP connection ok !
08/01/2003  00:00:31 PPPoE1 get IP:?? .132.???.1
08/01/2003  00:00:31 PPPoE1 start PPP          
08/01/2003  00:00:31 PPPoE receive PADS        
08/01/2003  00:00:31 PPPoE send PADR           
08/01/2003  00:00:31 PPPoE receive PADO        
08/01/2003  00:00:30 PPPoE send PADI           
08/01/2003  00:00:27 If(PPPoE1) PPP fail : CHAP authentication failure
08/01/2003  00:00:26 PPPoE receive PADT        
08/01/2003  00:00:25 PPPoE stop                
08/01/2003  00:00:25 PPPoE1 start PPP          
08/01/2003  00:00:25 PPPoE receive PADS        
08/01/2003  00:00:25 PPPoE send PADR           
08/01/2003  00:00:25 PPPoE receive PADO        
08/01/2003  00:00:25 PPPoE send PADI           
08/01/2003  00:00:25 ADSL Media Up !           
08/01/2003  00:00:06 sending ACK to ???.??.1.5
08/01/2003  00:00:06 sending OFFER to 1.???8.1.5
08/01/2003  00:00:00 TFTP bootfile: host(pirellitftp.int.ontelecoms.com), file(0017C2F4E75C.cfg).
```

οι ΙΡ έχουν παραποιηθεί σκόπιμα για λόγους ασφαλείας, αλλά η σαμπρέλλα μου γεννήθηκε Γενάρη 2003!!!! για δείτε και τα δικά σας.....

----------


## mion_15

Παρόμοια πρέπει να είναι σε όλους...μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## beatnick

Εμένα δεν είναι έτσι... έχει μόνο
sending ACK to 192.168.1.1
sending ACK to 192.168.1.5
Αυτά τα PPPoE που έχεις δεν τα έχω εγώ. Και έχεις 12 disconnects σε 4 ώρες (ούτε αυτά τα έχω), οπότε έχεις και σοβαρό πρόβλημα με την tv.

----------


## grphoto

Οπου εχεις PPPoE σημαινει disconnect, απο κει και περα επειδη εχεις παρα πολλα, πιθανον γινεται ψαξιμο απο την ΟΝ (ανταλλαγη στοιχειων με το ρουτερ σου) εξου και τα παρακατω

systime=5460006, access_sync_time=5460022
07/13/2007 18:03:40 qm_cbq_stats: stats_index=1086, cbqp->qlen=41, access_sync_fg=1

Οσον αφορα το 2003, δυο εξηγησεις υπαρχουν, ειτε οτι το ιδιο πανω κατω firmware το φορανε πολλα ρουτερ απο διαφορες μαρκες, το πρωτο παρομοιο που κατασκευαστηκε, κατασκευστηκε τοτε και πανω σε αυτο ειναι φιταιγμενο το pirelli, ειτε οτι ειναι απλα η αρχικη ημερομηνια στο bios, οπως συμβαινει σε πολλες συσκευες που βγαινουν απο το κουτι τους ,(ψηφιακες φωτογραφικες μηχανες- pda κλπ.).

----------


## fender_gr

Ετοιμο και το tvbox απο χθες.. ολα καλα λοιπον μεχρι στιγμης με την ΟΝ.. οφειλω να ομολογησω πως δεν το περιμενα, μιας ειχα ακουσει παρα πολλα αρνητικα .... 

screenshot πριν από λιγο... pas mal  :Smile:

----------


## makiro3

Αυτό τι σημαίνει, ξέρει κάποιος??

07/15/2007  13:45:10 TR069:Session end.        
07/15/2007  13:45:10 TR069:Received InformResponse
07/15/2007  13:45:10 TR069:Sending 2 PERIODIC inform.

α, και αυτό

07/15/2007  14:08:32 sending ACK to 192.xxx.x.x
07/15/2007  14:08:14 sending ACK to 192.xxx.x.x

Από αυτά είμαστε γεμάτοι. Φυσιολογικό φαντάζομαι, αλλά τι σημαίνει άραγε?

----------


## Nikos120i

Έχω αρκετές απορίες.

Συνδεθήκαμε σχετικά γρήγορα με την ΟΝ...μέσα σε 20 περίπου μέρες.

Το τηλέφωνο ΟΚ..περιμένω να μου ενεργοποιήσουν την αναγνώριση κλήσης. 

Το θέμα είναι ότι έχω ακόμα το παλιό firmware το 1.12 και περιμένω αναβάθμιση. Είπαν "λίγο υπομονή" και θα το φτιάξουν. Ενώ το router λέει μέσα ότι συνδέθηκα στα 8,700...σε speedtest βγάζει αυτό...



Λίγα δεν είναι??  :Thinking: 

Τους ζήτησα να το κοιτάξουν. Καμιά ιδέα τι παίζει κανείς?? 

Η τηλεόραση παίζει ΟΚ...δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο. Το θέμα είναι ότι θέλω να πάω να πάρω άλλο ένα (τουλάχιστον) tv box. Συνεπώς, έχω τις ακόλουθες ερωτήσεις...

- Αν το συνδέσω επάνω σε switch...θα χάσω bandwidth?
- Ποιός γνωρίζει από που και ποιό μοντέλο αποκωδικοποιητή μπορώ να αγοράσω?

----------


## rory21

βλεπω οτι υπαρχουν πιο τυχεροι απο εμενα. αν διαβασετε την αναφορα μου θα καταλαβετε. τελικα ειναι θεμα τυχης την σημερινη εποχη να εχεις την δυνατοτητα να πραγματοποιησεις μια σημαντικη ανθρωπινη αναγκη. 
να επικοινωνησεις. 
αλλα και να εχεις καποιες παροχες που σε καποιες χωρες υπαρχουν αρκετα χρονια. 
και το βασικοτερο. 
να υπαρχει σεβασμος. απεναντι στον πελατη. 
και συναμα στον ανθρωπο.

----------


## AUDIOBIL



----------


## foten21

γεια χαρα σε ολους και ευχομαι τα προβληματα να λυθουν συντομα...εγω ευτυχως ειμαι απο τους τυχερους και ολα δουλευον μια χαρα.απο 4/7 που ειμαι συνδεδεμενος εχω μονο 1 disconnect!!!!
download 1150 kbps με download manager..
τηλεφωνο αψογο...το μονο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι αυτο....
καθως εχω συγχρωνιστει  12284/1023

----------


## original21paul

> γεια χαρα σε ολους και ευχομαι τα προβληματα να λυθουν συντομα...εγω ευτυχως ειμαι απο τους τυχερους και ολα δουλευον μια χαρα.απο 4/7 που ειμαι συνδεδεμενος εχω μονο 1 disconnect!!!!
> download 1150 kbps με download manager..
> τηλεφωνο αψογο...το μονο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι αυτο....
> καθως εχω συγχρωνιστει  12284/1023


με ποιον manager δουλευεις?καλοριζικος!! :One thumb up:

----------


## foten21

free download manager

----------


## original21paul

> free download manager


βαλε καλυτερα τον internet download manager!εμενα τουλαχιστον μου δουλευει καλυτερα!

----------


## Aspidas

> Για αλλαγή βρόχγχου όμως δεν απαιτείται και νέα γραμμή? Διότι στην ΟΝ αυτό μου είπαν?


Όταν λες νέα γραμμή τι εννοείς; Αν εννοείς αλλαγή αριθμού τηλεφώνου τοτέ όχι δεν απαιτείται νέα γραμμή. Σε εμένα με τον ίδιο αριθμό τηλεφώνου τον έστειλαν σε άλλα καλώδια έξω από το σπίτι μου, και έτσι έμαθα από τον τεχνικό τους ότι με ενεργοποιήσαν σε άλλο βρογχο.

----------


## elkal

Συνδέθηκα κ εγώ την περασμένη εβδομάδα. Μέχρι στιγμής όλα πολύ καλά.

Τηλέφωνο άψογο, ιντερνετ μια χαρά γρήγορο (9116 down/ 744 up - speedtest) αλλά με λίγα disconnect. Ευτυχώς ξανασυνδέεται πολύ γρήγορα,

Tα κανονικά κανάλια παίζουν απρόσκοπτα σε ήχο κ εικόνα. To ON cinema που δοκίμασα παίζει μια χαρά αλλά μου έκανε διακοπή κάθε μισή ώρα με αποτέλεσμα να κολλάει το TVBOX εντελώς και να πρέπει να το βγάλω από τη πρίζα. Πολύ σπαστικό αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι θα βελτιωθεί! 
Γενικά το TVBox είναι κάπως αργό στις επιλογές των μενού.

Πιστεύω όταν αναβαθμίσουν κ το firmware του pirelli να είναι ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## Nikos120i

> Έχω αρκετές απορίες.
> 
> Συνδεθήκαμε σχετικά γρήγορα με την ΟΝ...μέσα σε 20 περίπου μέρες.
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο ΟΚ..περιμένω να μου ενεργοποιήσουν την αναγνώριση κλήσης. 
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι έχω ακόμα το παλιό firmware το 1.12 και περιμένω αναβάθμιση. Είπαν "λίγο υπομονή" και θα το φτιάξουν. Ενώ το router λέει μέσα ότι συνδέθηκα στα 8,700...σε speedtest βγάζει αυτό...
> 
> 
> ...


Είναι εύκολο να μου απαντήσει κάποιος παρακαλώ?  :Smile:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Μην δινεις μεγαλη βαση στο speedtest , κατεβασε εναν download manager , πηγαινε σε ενα "γρηγορο" site , π.χ www.nvivia.com και κατεβασε ενα αρχειο μεσω του download manager. 
Εκει θα δεις την πραγματικη ταχυτητα σου.

----------


## Tiesto

Να ρωτησω και γω κατι... Εχετε καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να παιζει αν σ ενα δικτυο σπιτιου με On τα 2 απο τα 3 PC εχουν γυρω στα 5Mbit bandwidth και το 4ο εχει σταθερα 1.2? Δεν νομιζω να ειναι η καρτα δικτυου γιατι ειναι σιγουρα 10/100.

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## cnp5

> Να ρωτησω και γω κατι... Εχετε καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να παιζει αν σ ενα δικτυο σπιτιου με On τα 2 απο τα 3 PC εχουν γυρω στα 5Mbit bandwidth και το 4ο εχει σταθερα 1.2? Δεν νομιζω να ειναι η καρτα δικτυου γιατι ειναι σιγουρα 10/100.
> 
> Ευχαριστω.


Ίσως :
1. packet collisions 
2. κακής ποιότητας ή χαλασμένο UTP καλώδιο
3. Ίσως όλα να παίζουν κανονικά, αν κατεβάζει και από τα 3 pc ταυτόχρονα (τα 10Mbps μοιράζονται)

----------


## Tiesto

Ειναι συνδεδεμενα σε switch ολα οποτε εχουν ιδιο bandwidth.

Σε περιπτωση collision, πως μπορω να το διορθωσω?

Δοκιμασα το καλωδιο του PC που πιανει 5 αλλα τα ιδια. Στα 1.3 ειναι τωρα.

Οποτε μειναμε με τα collisions?

Thnx man!

----------


## cnp5

> Ειναι συνδεδεμενα σε switch ολα οποτε εχουν ιδιο bandwidth.
> 
> Σε περιπτωση collision, πως μπορω να το διορθωσω?
> 
> Δοκιμασα το καλωδιο του PC που πιανει 5 αλλα τα ιδια. Στα 1.3 ειναι τωρα.
> 
> Οποτε μειναμε με τα collisions?
> 
> Thnx man!


Το switch απλός μοιράζει bandwidth, αν για παράδειγμα έχει 2 downloads σε 2 (ακόμα και σε ένα υπολογιστή) και τα 2 downloads μπορούν να παίξουν με maximum ταχύτητα, τότε και τα 2 θα κατεβάζουν με 0.62MB/sec (αν έχει 10Mbps γραμμή = 1,25MB/sec) περίπου. Αν τώρα κάποιο από τα 2 downloads δε μπορεί να αντέξει (ο server από την άλλη μεριά) την ταχύτητα, τότε αυτό το download θα κολλήσει στο maximum και ότι περισσεύει θα πάει στο άλλο download. Πάντα, πέρα από το pirelli θα μπορείς να έχει maximum 10Mbps (αν φυσικά σηκώνει τέτοια ταχύτητα η γραμμή σου) μοιρασμένο σε διάφορα downloads που κάνεις (web pages, αρχεία, torrents κτλ).

Αν θες να δοκιμάσεις τα καλώδια προσπάθησε να κάνεις 1 download από κάθε pc όταν τα άλλα 2 είναι κλειστά ή δε κατεβάζουν τίποτα. Έτσι θα δεις γρήγορα γρήγορα αν υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα.

Για collisions δε μπορείς να κάνεις και τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο... αν και δε νομίζω να είναι αυτό το πρόβλημά σου, εκτός και αν το switch σου έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ή τα καλώδια είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλα ή σε περιοχές με πολλή θόρυβο (ηλεκτροστατικό).

----------


## CMS

> Για collisions δε μπορείς να κάνεις και τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο... αν και δε νομίζω να είναι αυτό το πρόβλημά σου, εκτός και αν το switch σου έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ή τα καλώδια είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλα ή σε περιοχές με πολλή θόρυβο (ηλεκτροστατικό).


Αν κατάλαβα σωστά έχεις πρόβλημα ταχύτητας σε ένα από τα 4 PC... όλα είναι σωστά όπως στα είπε ο cnp5 ...

αφού κανονικά ο router ισομοιράζει το bandwidth με την προϋπόθεση πάντα ότι οι συνδέσεις όλες παίρνουν το μέγιστο ...

υπάρχει μία ακόμη σοβαρή όμως πιθανότητα ... η προβληματική συμπεριφορά του PC να οφέιλεται στην κάρτα του δικτύου 10/100 ... είχα παρόμοιo πρόβλημα στην εταιρεία μου όπου κακώς πίστευα ένα καιρό που οι ταχύτητές μου στο δίκτυο ήταν χαμηλές (είτε στις επαφές με τους servers της εταιρείας είτε στο internet που διαμοιράζεται από τον κεντρικό router) ότι έφταιγε το απομακρυσμένο του γραφείου μου από το ένα hub ... οι ρυθμίσεις της κάρτας, κάποιο slot ή κάτι άλλο ... ότι και νάκανα οι ταχύτητες στο δίκτυο του PC και στις μεταφορές με τους servers αλλά και στο διαμοιρασμένο internet που έβλεπα μέσω της κάρτας δικτύου ήταν χαμηλές σε σχέση με τους άλλους ... τελικά έφταιγε η κάρτα του δικτύου, ήταν 10/100 αλλά έπαιζε χειρότερα από 10... μόλις παραδέχτηκα την ήττα και άλλαξα την καρτα με είδε πάλι ο Θεός ... ... δεν σκατζάρεις την κάρτα του δικτύου με μία άλλη από άλλο PC να κόψεις την πιθανότητα αυτή ?

----------


## Isovitisgr

Παίδες θα ήθελα αν είναι δυνατόν εντυπώσεις από ενεργοποιημένους χρήστες της On Telecoms από Περιστέρι γενικότερα (αλλά και από Λόφο Αξιωματικών αν υπάρχει κάποιος ακόμα πιο καλά), γιατί σκέφτομαι να μπώ κι εγώ στο δίκτυο της On!

----------


## Tiesto

> Το switch απλός μοιράζει bandwidth, αν για παράδειγμα έχει 2 downloads σε 2 (ακόμα και σε ένα υπολογιστή) και τα 2 downloads μπορούν να παίξουν με maximum ταχύτητα, τότε και τα 2 θα κατεβάζουν με 0.62MB/sec (αν έχει 10Mbps γραμμή = 1,25MB/sec) περίπου. Αν τώρα κάποιο από τα 2 downloads δε μπορεί να αντέξει (ο server από την άλλη μεριά) την ταχύτητα, τότε αυτό το download θα κολλήσει στο maximum και ότι περισσεύει θα πάει στο άλλο download. Πάντα, πέρα από το pirelli θα μπορείς να έχει maximum 10Mbps (αν φυσικά σηκώνει τέτοια ταχύτητα η γραμμή σου) μοιρασμένο σε διάφορα downloads που κάνεις (web pages, αρχεία, torrents κτλ).
> 
> Αν θες να δοκιμάσεις τα καλώδια προσπάθησε να κάνεις 1 download από κάθε pc όταν τα άλλα 2 είναι κλειστά ή δε κατεβάζουν τίποτα. Έτσι θα δεις γρήγορα γρήγορα αν υπάρχουν κάποια προβλήματα.
> 
> Για collisions δε μπορείς να κάνεις και τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο... αν και δε νομίζω να είναι αυτό το πρόβλημά σου, εκτός και αν το switch σου έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ή τα καλώδια είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλα ή σε περιοχές με πολλή θόρυβο (ηλεκτροστατικό).


Οταν εκανα τα 2 post ηταν κλειστα τ αλλα PC οποτε σιγουρα δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο...

Παντως η αληθεια ειναι πως το καλωδιο του προβληματικου PC ειναι 20 μετρα και αρκετο απο αυτο ειναι τυλιγμενο/αχρησιμοποιητο και τ αλλα αρκετα μικροτερα. Αλλα να χανει τοσο πολυ απλα επειδη ειναι μακρυ? Εχει καποιο νοημα θεωριτικα αλλα πρακτικα παιζει αυτο?
Σχετικα με θορυβο, ακολουθει ακριβως ιδια διαδρομη με το utp του PC που ειναι οκ. Για να καταλαβεις τι ακριβως εννοω, το ενα PC ειναι στο δωματιο που ειναι το modem και το switch και τ αλλα 2 (ενα desktop και ενα laptop) ειναι σε αλλο δωματιο. Το desktop εχει το θεμα.Οποτε δεν νομιζω να ειναι θεμα θορυβου γιατι το laptop δουλευει οκ.

Εκτος αν ειναι αυτο που λεει ο cms. Απλα να τα χει παιξει η καρτα δικτυου. Δεν μπορω παντως ν αλλαξω την καρτα προσωρινα επειδη ολα τ αλλα ειναι laptop. Οποτε αν ειναι θα παρω καινουρια.

----------


## Bill30f

Παιδιά, πόσοι από εσάς έχουν το ακόλουθο: Runtime Code Version: 
  1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007 21:33:45)
Σε εσάς παίζει κανονικά; Κατεβάζω με 3 έως 8M αλλά τα dis παραμένουν μόλις ανοίξω το TVBox ή έστω μέσα σε ένα 20λεπτο αφού το ανοίξω. Στο security log που σας είχα δώσει προ ημερών κάθε dis. ήταν όποτε άνοιγε ή δούλευε το Tvbox. To προηγούμενο firmware του Φλεβάρη είχε ημερομηνία 2003 και μετά την αναβάθμιση έχει 2007 και κρατάει log με ημερομηνίες 2007. Καμμιά πρόταση; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## EvilHawk

> Παιδιά, πόσοι από εσάς έχουν το ακόλουθο: Runtime Code Version: 
>   1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007 21:33:45)


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105200

----------


## ankouts

Το διπλωμένο, παλιό καλώδιο UTP όντως μπορεί να είναι πρόβλημα. Δοκίμασε αυτο το καλώδιο σε ένα laptop να δεισ τι γίνεται.

----------


## Nikos120i

Επειδή πρέπει να ακούγονται και τα καλά...συγχαρητήρια στην ΟΝ για την εξυπηρέτησή τους!

Είχα ένα πρόβλημα με την συνδεσιμότητά μου και ενώ έλειπα από το σπίτι λόγω δουλειάς, με βρήκανε καλώντας με ξανά και ξανά...και από το τηλέφωνο (κινητό και σταθερό) μιλάγαμε όταν τελικά ήμουν σπίτι, για να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα πάνω από 40 λεπτά. Τελικά βρήκαμε ότι φταίει το switch μου. Ρύθμισε και τη γραμμή μου...και τώρα είμαι στα 6Μ (από το speedtest) και κατεβάζω μέχρι 700ΚΒ από τα download sites. 

Σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό...με πήραν πριν λίγο τηλέφωνο για να δούνε αν όλα πήγαν καλά και αν λύθηκε το πρόβλημά μου.

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ τους!

----------


## cpnemo

> Επειδή πρέπει να ακούγονται και τα καλά...συγχαρητήρια στην ΟΝ για την εξυπηρέτησή τους!
> 
> Είχα ένα πρόβλημα με την συνδεσιμότητά μου και ενώ έλειπα από το σπίτι λόγω δουλειάς, με βρήκανε καλώντας με ξανά και ξανά...και από το τηλέφωνο (κινητό και σταθερό) μιλάγαμε όταν τελικά ήμουν σπίτι, για να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα πάνω από 40 λεπτά. Τελικά βρήκαμε ότι φταίει το switch μου. Ρύθμισε και τη γραμμή μου...και τώρα είμαι στα 6Μ (από το speedtest) και κατεβάζω μέχρι 700ΚΒ από τα download sites. 
> 
> Σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό...με πήραν πριν λίγο τηλέφωνο για να δούνε αν όλα πήγαν καλά και αν λύθηκε το πρόβλημά μου.
> 
> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ τους!


Όντως έτσι γίνεται όταν έρθει η σειρά σου να δει το πρόβλημά σου τεχνικός.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι περνάει πολύ καιρός ......μέχρι να έρθει η σειρά σου !

----------


## savaspar

Πραγματικά δεν έχω ξανασηναντήσει τόσο ΆΧΡΗΣΤΗ εταιρεία όπως είναι η ON..!!!!!! Η ενεργοποίηση μπορεί να έγινε σχετικά γρήγορα (μέσα σε 15 εργάσιμες) αλλά η άγνοια για τα προβλήματα και η αναισθησία τους δεν έχει έλεος!!

Ανήκω στο αστικό κέντρο Καλαμάκι και μένω λίγο πιο πάνω από το γήπεδο Aγ. Δημητρίου. Πρίν από κανένα μήνα λοιπόν έκανα την αίτηση. Στις 4/7 ενεργοποιήθηκα, όμως χωρίς τηλέφωνο. Επικοινωνούσα μαζί τους μέσω του κινητού μου. Όταν σύνδεσα το pirelli κάθε 30-40sec. έκανε disconect. Με adsl analizer (αλλά και ο pirelli το ίδιο έλεγε) μετρούσα την ισχύ της γραμμής μου στα 5 !!ΜΟΛΙΣ!! dBm, ενώ με τον ΟΤΕ είχα 40-45. Τι συγχρονισμό να τρέξει με 5 dB????  :Evil:   Έπαιρνα απο την πρώτη ημέρα της φορητότητας μέχρι σήμερα, αλλά αυτοι στο cc (επιλογή 2: τεχνικό τμήμα) νομίζουν οτι δουλεύουν σε κανα κοτέτσι και όχι σε τεχνικό τμήμα ψηφιακών ηπυρεσιών!!!!! Κάθε φορά που καλούσα έβγαινε άλλος και με άλλο νούμερο θέσης (μπορώ να σας διαβεβαιώσω ότι έχω επισκευθεί και είδα ότι είναι μόνο ένα γραφείο με δύο άτομα (δοκιμαστικοί για πρόσληψη και οι δύο) με έναν από πάνω τους, λογικά προϊστάμενο, και ότι δεν ξέρουν, να βάζουν σε αναμονή και να τον ρωτάνε.....  :ROFL: )!!!  Ο κάθε διαφορετικός λοιπόν που έβγαινε στην γραμμή, μου έλεγε και ένα άκρως διαφορετικό ρεπαιρτόριο από αυτόν που μίλησα την χθεσινή ημέρα, οτι δηλαδή τα disc οφείλωνται στο ότι η γραμμή θέλει 30 ημέρες να ολοκληρωθεί τεχνικα, ότι θα καταχωρήσουν το αίτημα στην καρτέλα μου και θα με καλέσουν οι πραγματικοί τεχνικοί και τέτοια... Και όταν τους ζητούσα κάποιον υπέυθυνο έπειδή αυτοι είναι άσχετοι (στα ίσια έτσι έφτασα στο σημείο να τους μιλάω), μου λέγαν πως δεν υπάρχει κάποιο τηλέφωνο άλλο, ούτε διευθυντή, ούτε υπέυθυνου, αλλά ούτε και τεχνικού!!!! Μετά από 10 ημέρες λοιπόν αφου είχε ενεργοποιηθεί και από την προηγούμενη ημέρα και το τηλέφωνο (ήμουν 9 μέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο), έστειλα το fax για την ακύρωση! Δε θελω να σας κρύψω τα πραγματικά προβλήματα του adsl γι'αυτό και σας τα αναφέρω αναλυτικά:

1. τις πρώτες 10 μέρες disconect καθε 30 δευτερ. Μετά την 10η μέρα από 7500kbit/s η ταχύτητα κλειδώθηκε στα 11000kb/s και με το που συνδεθεί το pirelli σε 6-7 λεπτά πέφτει στα 150kbit/s και πιο κάτω μερικές φορές.

2. Μέσα απο το τηλέφωνο ακούς θόρυβο. Έχω αλάξει και splitterακι αλλα οφείλεται στις συχνότητες του τηλεφώνου και όχει από το adsl.

3. Για IPTV δεν το συζητώ δεν βρίσκει καν υπηρεσίες (μου λέει η υπηρεσία δεν είναι διαθέσιμη όταν το ανοίγω) 

Μέχρι και ομοαξονικό έχω τραβήξει από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ που είναι έξω από το σπίτι μου κατευθείαν στο διαμερισμά μου για να παραλειφθει η καλωδίωση της πολυκατοικίας, αλλά τελικα το σήμα ήταν άψογο και πρίν...

Προχθές με κάλεσαν και με ρώτησαν για ποιον ακριβώς λόγο θέλω να κάνω ακύρωση, τεχνικός ήταν έλεγε, και μου λέει πως βλέπει αυτήν την στιγμή την σύνδεσή μου μέσω του συστήματος και τα βλέπει όλα εντάξει λέει. Είπε μάλιστα πως έβλεπε να κατεβάζω κιόλας, ενώ εγώ είχα τόν pirelli κλειστό στο κουτί του επειδή έχω αγανακτήσει και περιμένω να έρθουν να τα πάρουν.. Αφού του τά'χωσα και του είπα να πάει να δηλώσει και παραίτηση και να βρει δουλεί σε κανα σουβλατζίδικο του τό'κλεισα.....


ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ ΟΛΟΙ, ΚΑΙ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΊΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΙ ΟΛΟΙ!!!!!



Υ.Γ. Επίσης κάτι τελευταίο: Αυτός ο τελευταίος "τεχνικός" που με πήρε είπε πως βλέπει ότι έχω στήλει το φαχ 15/7 ενώ εγώ το έχω στήλει στις 14/7 (10η ημέρα ωστε να μην πληρωσεις τα παγια) , και έτσι μου είπε πως πρεπει να πληρώσω τα πάγια 12 μηνών.....  Ευτυχώς για καλή μου τύχη που έχω κρατήσει την απόδειξη μαζί με το φαξ!!! Κρίμα, γιατί μπορώ να τους κάνω ακόμα και μήνυση!  :Thumb down:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Στις ωρες αιχμης ειχα παντα προβλημα με disconnect μιας και η γραμμη ειχε το απιστευτο noise margin στα 5db σε συγχρονισμο 7mbit.

Μετα απο 2-3 συνεχομενα disconnect σημερα η γραμμη συγχρονισε "αυτοματα" στα 5,4mbit ,το noise margin ανεβηκε απο 5 στα 10 και no more disconnects  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

> Πραγματικά δεν έχω ξανασηναντήσει τόσο ΆΧΡΗΣΤΗ εταιρεία όπως είναι η ON..!!!!!! Η ενεργοποίηση μπορεί να έγινε σχετικά γρήγορα (μέσα σε 15 εργάσιμες) αλλά η άγνοια για τα προβλήματα και η αναισθησία τους δεν έχει έλεος!!
> 
> Ανήκω στο αστικό κέντρο Καλαμάκι και μένω λίγο πιο πάνω από το γήπεδο Aγ. Δημητρίου. Πρίν από κανένα μήνα λοιπόν έκανα την αίτηση. Στις 4/7 ενεργοποιήθηκα, όμως χωρίς τηλέφωνο. Επικοινωνούσα μαζί τους μέσω του κινητού μου. Όταν σύνδεσα το pirelli κάθε 30-40sec. έκανε disconect. Με adsl analizer (αλλά και ο pirelli το ίδιο έλεγε) μετρούσα την ισχύ της γραμμής μου στα 5 !!ΜΟΛΙΣ!! dBm, ενώ με τον ΟΤΕ είχα 40-45. Τι συγχρονισμό να τρέξει με 5 dB????   Έπαιρνα απο την πρώτη ημέρα της φορητότητας μέχρι σήμερα, αλλά αυτοι στο cc (επιλογή 2: τεχνικό τμήμα) νομίζουν οτι δουλεύουν σε κανα κοτέτσι και όχι σε τεχνικό τμήμα ψηφιακών ηπυρεσιών!!!!! Κάθε φορά που καλούσα έβγαινε άλλος και με άλλο νούμερο θέσης (μπορώ να σας διαβεβαιώσω ότι έχω επισκευθεί και είδα ότι είναι μόνο ένα γραφείο με δύο άτομα (δοκιμαστικοί για πρόσληψη και οι δύο) με έναν από πάνω τους, λογικά προϊστάμενο, και ότι δεν ξέρουν, να βάζουν σε αναμονή και να τον ρωτάνε..... )!!!  Ο κάθε διαφορετικός λοιπόν που έβγαινε στην γραμμή, μου έλεγε και ένα άκρως διαφορετικό ρεπαιρτόριο από αυτόν που μίλησα την χθεσινή ημέρα, οτι δηλαδή τα disc οφείλωνται στο ότι η γραμμή θέλει 30 ημέρες να ολοκληρωθεί τεχνικα, ότι θα καταχωρήσουν το αίτημα στην καρτέλα μου και θα με καλέσουν οι πραγματικοί τεχνικοί και τέτοια... Και όταν τους ζητούσα κάποιον υπέυθυνο έπειδή αυτοι είναι άσχετοι (στα ίσια έτσι έφτασα στο σημείο να τους μιλάω), μου λέγαν πως δεν υπάρχει κάποιο τηλέφωνο άλλο, ούτε διευθυντή, ούτε υπέυθυνου, αλλά ούτε και τεχνικού!!!! Μετά από 10 ημέρες λοιπόν αφου είχε ενεργοποιηθεί και από την προηγούμενη ημέρα και το τηλέφωνο (ήμουν 9 μέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο), έστειλα το fax για την ακύρωση! Δε θελω να σας κρύψω τα πραγματικά προβλήματα του adsl γι'αυτό και σας τα αναφέρω αναλυτικά:
> 
> 1. τις πρώτες 10 μέρες disconect καθε 30 δευτερ. Μετά την 10η μέρα από 7500kbit/s η ταχύτητα κλειδώθηκε στα 11000kb/s και με το που συνδεθεί το pirelli σε 6-7 λεπτά πέφτει στα 150kbit/s και πιο κάτω μερικές φορές.
> 
> 2. Μέσα απο το τηλέφωνο ακούς θόρυβο. Έχω αλάξει και splitterακι αλλα οφείλεται στις συχνότητες του τηλεφώνου και όχει από το adsl.
> 
> 3. Για IPTV δεν το συζητώ δεν βρίσκει καν υπηρεσίες (μου λέει η υπηρεσία δεν είναι διαθέσιμη όταν το ανοίγω) 
> ...


Φίλε, πρώτα από όλα καλό θα ήταν να προσέχεις τους χαρακτηρισμούς σου. Ξέρεις πόσοι κα πόσοι χρήστες αν ήθελαν θα ανεβοκατέβαζαν "ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΥΣ", "ΕΛΕΕΙΝΟΥΣ", "ΑΝΤΙΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ", "ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΥΣ" το προσωπικό όλων των υπολοίπων πάροχων; Και με το δίκιο τους, γιατί ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της ΟΝ, δεν είναι τέλειος,άσπιλος κι αμόλυντος... :Wink:  
Λίγη προσοχή στα λεγόμενα μας όσο κι αν έχουμε ή δεν έχουμε προβλήματα, δε βλάπτει...

----------


## themisvaf

Γειά σε όλους! Είμαι νέος συνδρομητής στην on στο πεδίον του Άρεως και σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι ευχαριστημένος. Θέλω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος να με βοηθήσει σε κάποιες απορίες μου γιατί με τα pc γενικά η σχέση μου είναι μάλλον αδιάφορη.
1. Στο σπίτι έχω 2 desctop που θέλω να τα συνδέσω ασύρματα με το Pirelli. Είναι καλύτερα να βάλω κάρτες ασύρματες σε κάθε υπολογιστή ή να πάρω το άλλο εξάρτημα ποθ μοιάζει με φλασάκι σε κάποια USB θύρα?
2. Ποιό ακριβώς εξάρτημα θα μου προτείνατε (κατασκευαστής, μοντελο...) που να συνεργάζεται καλά με το Pirelli?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## ZAfoddy

> Πραγματικά δεν έχω ξανασηναντήσει τόσο ΆΧΡΗΣΤΗ εταιρεία όπως είναι η ON..!!!!!! Η ενεργοποίηση μπορεί να έγινε σχετικά γρήγορα (μέσα σε 15 εργάσιμες) αλλά η άγνοια για τα προβλήματα και η αναισθησία τους δεν.....
> 
> 
> .....τους κάνω ακόμα και μήνυση!


Αφού έτσι έγιναν τα πράγματα για σένα καλά έκανες και ακύρωσες την σύνδεση αλλά από'τι φαίνεται είχες ειδικό πρόβλημα γιατί και εγώ απο Καλαμάκι συνδέομαι και είμαι αρκετά καλά. Εδώ δεν μπορούν καλά καλά να λύσουν τα γενικά προβλήματα θα έλυναν το ειδικο; Πάντως αν έφτιαχνε η ταχύτητα  σου πιστεύω όλα θα δούλευαν και τηλεόραση και τηλέφωνο και ιντερνετ. Προφανώς ακύρωσες γρήγορα για να μην χρεωθείς τους 12 μήνες αλλά αργά ή γρήγορα θα λυνόταν το προβλημά σου γιατί οι τύποι είναι της υπομονής. Άμα κοιτάξεις το subforum της on θα δεις κάποιους να περιμένουν 2-4 μήνες μόνο για την ενεργοποίηση και 2-3 μήνες για να τους ομαλοποιηθεί.

----------


## savaspar

Εμένα όμως δεν με ενδιαφέρει κατα πόσο είναι της υπομονής.. Το θέμα είναι κατα πόσο κάνουν μερικούς από 'μας να είμαστε της υπομονής, νομίζοντας πως θα το κερδίσουν, έχοντας το "σχεδόν" μονοπώλειο σε μερικές τέτοιες υπηρεσίες (και καλά..) (Λέω "σχεδόν γιατί είναι μόνο αυτοί και η βιβο.)

Όσο για τους χαρακτηρισμούς μου πιστεύω πως ακόμη κι αυτούς που χρησιμοποίησα UltraCG7 είναι επιεικέστατοι!!! Θα τους άξιζαν πολύ χειρότεροι.. Όταν σε παίρνουν κάθε μέρα μετά τις 11,30 το βράδυ και τους λές πως είναι ακατάληλη ώρα για τεχνικά θέματα και μετα την άλλη μέρα σε παίρνουν 7,25 το πρωί, ε τότε τι είναι??? "ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΕΣ"????  Μη χ-έ-σ-ω δλδ....  :Evil:

----------


## marioslyk

sorry λιγο ασχετο το θεμα ομως εσεις θα ξερετε συγουρα υπαρχει περιπτωση σε καινουρια γραμμη να μην ερθει ο οτε παρα μονο ο τεχνικος της οn?
Γιατι σημερα τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου λενε να κλεισετε ραντεβου με τεχνικο της λεω μα δεν εχει ερθει ο οτε,δεν πειραζει λεει δεν χρειαζετε θα σας τα συνδεσει ολα ο δικος μας τεχνικος.Ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## baltazar1999

Ο ΟΤΕ παραδιδει το βρογχο στον κατενεμητη σου και μεσα σε αυτον σου αφηνει και ενα χαρτακι.
Μετα ερχεται ο (ο θεος να τον κανει) τεχνικος και σου συνδεει το καλωδιο.

----------


## Avesael

Εντάξει ρε παιδιά, μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει υποχρέωση να σου παραδώσει το βρόγχο στον κατανεμητή. Από 'κει και πέρα η ΟΝ και η κάθε ΟΝ σου στέλνει *τεχνικό* που σε συνδέει από τον κατανεμητή στο διαμέρισμα, κάνει έλεγχο των καλωδιώσεων και της γραμμής από τον κατανεμητή στο διαμερισμα και αντίστροφα, και τέλος αφού όλα λειτουργούν ΟΚ και αφού υπογράψεις ένα χαρτί, αποχωρεί. Σε εμένα όπως και σε αρκετούς γνωστούς μου τα πράγματα έγιναν ακριβώς έτσι και ο τεχνικός ήταν άψογος...

----------


## Avesael

Η διαδρομή πάντως είναι γνωστή: DSLAM-->ΚΑΦΑΟ-->ΚΑΤΑΝΕΜΗΤΗΣ ΚΤΗΡΙΟΥ-->ΔΙΑΜΕΡΙΣΜΑ. Μέσα σε όλα αυτά τα καλώδια και τις οπτικές ίνες πολλά μπορούν να συμβούν... :Ufoabducted:

----------


## CMS

> Η διαδρομή πάντως είναι γνωστή: DSLAM-->ΚΑΦΑΟ-->ΚΑΤΑΝΕΜΗΤΗΣ ΚΤΗΡΙΟΥ-->ΔΙΑΜΕΡΙΣΜΑ. Μέσα σε όλα αυτά τα καλώδια και τις οπτικές ίνες πολλά μπορούν να συμβούν...


υπόγεια νερά, ποντίκια, βραχυκυκλώματα, σκουριές ... το κουτί της Πανδώρας ... :Thumb down:  και το κακό είναι ότι ότι κι αν συμβαίνει και η σύνδεση δεν πάει καλά ... μετά αρχίζει η ταλαιπωρία ... κανονικά για εμένα θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μία γρήγορη διαδικασία να δίνουν στον νέο συνδρομητή σύνδεση από νέο βρόγχο αμέσως ... αυτό προβλέπεται αλλά δεν εφαρμόζεται ακόμα ... τουλάχιστον γρήγορα όπως θάπρεπε ...

----------


## evagelos

Παιδιά οι δωρεάν ταινίες πότε τελιώνουν;

----------


## Avesael

31 Αυγούστου...The End :Sad:

----------


## evagelos

Και μπορώ να επιλέξω απο όλη την λίστα 3 για να δω τσάμπα;

----------


## cnp5

> Παιδιά οι δωρεάν ταινίες πότε τελιώνουν;


31 Αυγούστου (εκτός και αν η On δώσει παράταση, που δε νομίζω...)

----------


## Avesael

> Και μπορώ να επιλέξω απο όλη την λίστα 3 για να δω τσάμπα;


 Ναι, εκτός από τη ζώνη για ενήλικους  :No:

----------


## evagelos

thanks

----------


## sportis

> Προφανώς ακύρωσες γρήγορα για να μην χρεωθείς τους 12 μήνες αλλά αργά ή γρήγορα θα λυνόταν το προβλημά σου.


Παιδιά το 10 ήμερο  ισχύ από τότε που θα ενεργοποιηθείς  πλήρως ( να δουλεύει το τηλ η τηλεόραση και to internet ) από τότε μετράει όταν δεν έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως  δεν μετράει.

----------


## No-Name

Σκέφτομαι σoβαρά να μεταβώ από forthnet 2play σε ON ....αλλά με προβληματίζουν τα παρακάτω:
Ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας
Ποιότητα IPTV
Κατα πόσο από FULL LLU σε FULL LLU δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα με τρελλό downtime....

----------


## sdikr

> Σκέφτομαι σoβαρά να μεταβώ από forthnet 2play σε ON ....αλλά με προβληματίζουν τα παρακάτω:
> Ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας
> Ποιότητα IPTV
> Κατα πόσο από FULL LLU σε FULL LLU δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα με τρελλό downtime....


Δουλεία δεν είχε ο διάλος "επαιζε" με τα παιδιά του!   :Razz: 

Γιατί ρε σύ να το κάνεις αυτό ειδικά τώρα που περιμένεις να φύγεις;  μην ξεχνάς και την ποινή για την διακοπή πριν τον χρόνο

----------


## erateinos

> Δουλεία δεν είχε ο διάλος "επαιζε" με τα παιδιά του!  
> 
> Γιατί ρε σύ να το κάνεις αυτό ειδικά τώρα που περιμένεις να φύγεις;  μην ξεχνάς και την ποινή για την διακοπή πριν τον χρόνο


θέλει να δοκιμάσει *ξανά* την τύχη του μετά από 6 μήνες  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## No-Name

> Δουλεία δεν είχε ο διάλος "επαιζε" με τα παιδιά του! 
> 
> Γιατί ρε σύ να το κάνεις αυτό ειδικά τώρα που περιμένεις να φύγεις; μην ξεχνάς και την ποινή για την διακοπή πριν τον χρόνο


Αυτό σκέφτομαι και δεν κάνω τίποτα ότι σε λίγο καιρό φευγω...από την άλλη βέβαια σκέφτομαι το 0,09Ε με την ευρωζώνη και μαρεσει.

Είμαι μαζοχιστής το ξέρω.... :Embarassed:

----------


## intech

Απλά με την ON δεν ξέρεις τι σε περιμένει την αυριον ημέρα!!!
1,5 μήνα όλα αψογα , 31 Ιουλίου ξαφνικά μόνο τηλ. ολα τα άλλα down, ; άπειρα τηλέφωνα, εξώδικο γιατι επαθα ζημιά με το internet banking (δεν γίνεται απο internet cafe) και τελικά με παίρνουν σήμερα ( κατοπιν υποδειξης μου ο τεχνικός κανει remote hardware reset την κάρτα στο DSLAM) και ολα ΟΚ.
Φυσικα για να με τιμωρήσει απο 15000+ που κλείδωνε χωρίς discοnnects μετα απο 10 λεπτά με κατέβασε στα 10.018 (κατι που μου δήλωσε οτι θα κάνει γιατι είχα το θράσος να ειμαι αγανακτησμενος με μονο 8 μέρες χωρίς internet).
Ευτυχώς , κατόπιν συμβουλής του δικηγόρου ηχογραφήθηκαν όλες οι συνομιλίες απο 2/08/07,
καθώς και το ονομα του τεχνικού. Σε επικοινωνία του με το νομικό τμήμα της ΟΝ σήμερα το μεσημέρι, του δήλωσαν οτι εντος 48 ωρών θα εχω ξανά το bandwidth, απαλλαγή του παγίου αυτόν τον μήνα, αρκεί να μην καταθέσω την αγωγή.
ΕΛΛΑΣ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΣΟΥ..................

----------


## CMS

Να προσθέσω (γιατί δεν ξέρω αν μέχρι σήμερα έχει λεχθεί) ότι στην IPTV έχει προστεθεί στο  61 το ιταλικό κανάλι Radio Italia TV ... σήμερα το πρωί έδειχνε video clip ... 

αλλά εκείνο που με "αρρωσταίνει" είναι το 60 ... το WORLD FASHION TV ... όπου παρελαύνει το ωραίο φύλλο 24 ώρες το 24ωρο ... έχω μάθει όλη την μόδα στα μαγιώ :Razz:  ... σήμερα το πρωί είχε επίδειξη μόδας για τσάντες όπου πανέμορφες κοπέλες βηματίζανε με τσάντες φορώντας σχεδόν κάτι τίποτα ...ήμαρτον δηλαδή ...απορώ αν πρόσεχε κάποιος από την αίθουσα τις τσάντες ... :Laughing:  πάλι μεσημέρι πήγα στην δουλειά ...

Και δεν μπορείς να ηρεμήσεις κιόλας ... χτες πήγα στην καινούρια Ηλεκτρονική στην Μεσογείων στον Χολαργό ... για να αγοράσω κάτι ... με έκπληξη διαπίστωσα να παίζει σε 40 τηλεοράσεις ... το WORLD FASHION TV ...

----------


## baltazar1999

> Σκέφτομαι σoβαρά να μεταβώ από forthnet 2play σε ON ....αλλά με προβληματίζουν τα παρακάτω:
> Ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας
> Ποιότητα IPTV
> Κατα πόσο από FULL LLU σε FULL LLU δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα με τρελλό downtime....


Πως κι ετσι ρε Noname? Δεν εισαι ευχαρισημενος απο την 4νετ?

Απ'οτι θυμαμαι (διορθωσε με αν κανω λαθος) δεν ησουν στην OFF και εφυγες?

----------


## CMS

Μα νομίζω έγραψε τον λόγο ... χαμηλές τηλεφωνικές χρεώσεις για ΕΕ ... με 9 λεπτά ανά κλήση χωρίς χρονοχρέωση ... και μόνο αυτό αν το χρειάζεται φτάνει ... ο κουνιάδος μου κόβει μετά από 2 χρόνια την forthnet για τον λόγο αυτό ... τα πεθερικά του είναι στην Αυστραλία ... συνεπώς η ΟΝ αποτελεί στις περιπτώσεις αυτές συμφέρουσα επιλογή ...

Αν προσθέσεις την IPTV (πραγματικό 3play) ... που από τον καιρό που ξεκίνησε έχει πια όλα τα ελληνικά και ένα σκασμό ξένα ...χώρια το ONREC που αποτελεί πολύ χρήσιμη παροχή ... 

Αν προσθέσεις και το νέο firmware 1.21.1S που το pirelli έσπασε τα δεσμά του και έχει πια port forward κτλ κτλ. 

έχεις αρκετούς λόγους που κάποιος μπορεί να το σκεφτεί ... δεν νομίζεις ? 

ασε που άκουσα τις προάλλες από ένα φίλο εδώ στην δουλειά για το modem router που του έδωσε η FORTHNET ... ούτε wireless, ένα ethernet port  :Thumb down: ... ήρθε και μου έκανε παράπονα  ...δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες όμως άλλες γιατί δεν είδα τί του έστειλε η forthnet απλά τον είδα λίγο έξαλλο ... 

όπως βλέπεις παράπονα υπάρχουν ... ένθεν κακείθεν ...

----------


## mpregos

Δεν ξέρω στον CRM αν δούλευει καλά το ONREC , και αν τα κανάλια τα ξένα τα βρίσκει ενδιαφέροντα.....

αλλά σαν παλιός ενεργοποιημενος ΟΝιτης, δεν μπόρω να ξεχάσω τα άπειρα disconnect,(οι πόρτες έφτιαξαν διαβασα...)
δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω οτί δεν μπορούσα να παρακολουθήσω τηλέοραση γιατι στο μισαώρο ,το πολύ, έπεφτε και κολλουσε και έπρεπε να το βγάλω από την πριζα και και ......
Δεν ΄μπόρω να ξεχάσω ότι στην περιπτωση πού επέλεγα μια εκπομπή από onrec και την έβρισκε, γιατι συνήθως μού έβγαζε μάυρη οθόνη, έπρεπε να το τρέξω το βίντεο γιατι πάντα έγραφε από το τέλος της πρόηγουμενης και ΄ΠΑΝΤΑ το τέλος το έιχε στο επόμενο timestamp......
Τα ξένα κανάλια δεν είναι τιπότα το σοβαρό....τέλος!!!!!!!

Δεν κράζω άλλο......

----------


## CMS

Αποψή σου ... ΔΙΑΦΩΝΩ ΚΑΘΕΤΑ όχι με τις εμπειρίες σου αλλά με την εκτίμηση των υπηρεσιών της ΟΝ ... βλέπεις εγώ είμαι από την άλλη πλευρά της όχθης...

των ευχαριστημένων ΟΝιτών ... όπου τις υπηρεσίες της τις βρίσκω καλές, λειτουργικές  και οικονομικές  ...

ΥΓ.. διόρθωσα για να ακριβολογήσω ...

----------


## Gordito

Παιδια το σκεφτομαι για ον.

Θελω ομως μερικες απαντησεις στα γρηγορα.

1) Τι γινεται με το ρουτερ? Υπαρχουν θεματα ασφαλειας? Κατι στραβο ακουγα παλαιοτερα.

2) Δινει static ip , αν ναι ποσο τη χρεωνει?

3) Ποιοτητα τηλεορασης? Αναλυση κτλ κτλ....

4) Pings? παει καλα?


Ειδικοτερα στο 1) θα ηθελα εντυπωσεις, εχουν το δικο τους ρουτερ μονο ετσι δεν ειναι?

Περιοχη Ηλιουπολη.

----------


## No-Name

1.Πλέον δεν υπάρχει κάτι αποό θέμα κενού ασφάλειας.Είναι ξεκλειδωτο και μπορείς να ορίσεις κωδικούς να πάιξεις με το wlan και το security,οπως και με το firewall
2.Εdit:είπα βλακεία έχει στατικές IP
3.Έχω δει σε εναν φίλο που πέφτει στο dslam Ιπποδρόμου και ειναι πολύ καλή ποιότητα.
4.Δεν ξερω

Τι attenuation και θόρυβο έχεις?

----------


## Gordito

Εχω πολυ αλλα μαλλον (κατα 90% δηλαδη) ειναι επειδη η καλωδιωση σπιτιου ειναι .....30ετιας και βαλε. 
Το Dslam απεχει 1000/1500 μετρα.

Πρεπει να βαλω δευτερη γραμμη σωστα τοποθετημενη για να δω πραγματικα. 
Αλλα πως να δω? Πρεπει να ενεργοποιησω και κατι σε αυτη... :Razz: 

Edit: [ Απο support πως παει? Αν παρω δηλαδη και τους ρωτησω αν δινουν static ip, θα μου απαντησουν αρλουμπες? ]

----------


## No-Name

Ζήτα ανενεργό βρόχο μήπως και δείς κάποιο θαυμα...ποτέ δεν ξέρεις :Wink:

----------


## CMS

> Εχω πολυ αλλα μαλλον (κατα 90% δηλαδη) ειναι επειδη η καλωδιωση σπιτιου ειναι .....30ετιας και βαλε. 
> Το Dslam απεχει 1000/1500 μετρα.
> 
> Πρεπει να βαλω δευτερη γραμμη σωστα τοποθετημενη για να δω πραγματικα. 
> Αλλα πως να δω? Πρεπει να ενεργοποιησω και κατι σε αυτη...
> 
> Edit: [ Απο support πως παει? Αν παρω δηλαδη και τους ρωτησω αν δινουν static ip, θα μου απαντησουν αρλουμπες? ]


δεν υπάρχουν dynamic IPs στην ΟΝ ...

ο κάθε ένας από εμάς έχει την δική του σταθερή και αμετάβλητη static IP ...

βλέπεις είναι δογματικά υπέρ της static IP ο chief net architect της ΟΝ ... κι ας μην το είχε τάξει η εταιρεία ...

----------


## cnp5

> Παιδια το σκεφτομαι για ον.
> 
> Θελω ομως μερικες απαντησεις στα γρηγορα.
> 
> 1) Τι γινεται με το ρουτερ? Υπαρχουν θεματα ασφαλειας? Κατι στραβο ακουγα παλαιοτερα.
> 
> 2) Δινει static ip , αν ναι ποσο τη χρεωνει?
> 
> 3) Ποιοτητα τηλεορασης? Αναλυση κτλ κτλ....
> ...


1) όχι ποια, όλα τα γνωστά θέματα ασφάλειας λύθηκαν. Υπάρχει ποια επιλογή για ενεργοποίηση του firewall, το wireless είναι απενεργοποιημένο σαν αρχική κατάσταση. Επιτρέπετε port forward.
2) Static IP από την αρχή (απαραίτητο για την τηλεόραση)
3) Η ποιότητα είναι αντίστοιχη με αυτή της nova στα ελληνικά κανάλια. Στα ξένα είναι πάρα πολύ καλή. Standard definition ανάλυση με μερικά προβληματάκια στη ρύθμιση για 16:9. Ποιότητα ήχου stereo. Γενικότερα όλα τα κανάλια (ελληνικά και ξένα) γίνονται direct stream από δορυφόρο χωρίς καμιά έξτρα κωδικοποίηση ή μετατροπή. Σε ένα από τα κανάλια (sailing channel) υπάρχει δυνατότητα επιλογής 2 γλωσσών (αγγλικά και γαλλικά).
4)Με εξωτερικό αρκετά καλά, με Ελλάδα σιγά σιγά βελτιώνετε (μπαίνουμε δειλά δειλά στον AIX)

----------


## Gordito

Ευχαριστω παιδια :One thumb up: 

Λεω να τρεξω για ON..... Ουτως ή αλλως το Conn-X ληγει αρχες Δεκεμβρη.

Για να δουμε.....

----------


## No-Name

Με 4νετ έχει συνδεθεί πάντως στο ΑΙΧ

----------


## nikolaos7

Αν κάνω αίτηση θα αναλάβει όλες τις διαδικασίες διακοπής από Οτε και Τελλας που έχω?

----------


## erateinos

> Αν κάνω αίτηση θα αναλάβει όλες τις διαδικασίες διακοπής από Οτε και Τελλας που έχω?


ναι  (το θέμα είναι να μην υπάρχει καθυστέρηση από τους άλλους παρόχους )



Off Topic


		και τώρα που το θυμήθηκα  :Whistle: 
αγαπητοί *ΟΝ*ίτες είστε πολύ λουφαδόροι  :Razz: 
και για να μην βάλω μέσον να σας κλειδώσουν τις γραμμές σας στα 2 Mbps  :ROFL: 
παρακαλώ περαστέ από εδώ   (σιγά, σιγά, μην σπρώχνεστε) θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας  :Smile:

----------


## AnastasiosK

To Bandwith  ηρθε παλι στα επιπεδα που πρεπει  :One thumb up:

----------


## No-Name

Έκαναν αναβάθμιση Αναστάσιε  :Wink: 

sonick όλα τα αναλαμβάνει η ΟΝ.

----------


## flasatos

παιδιά έχω Ον αρκετό καιρό και στην αρχή δεν ήμουν καθόλου ευχαριστημένος. Τώρα όμως που έβαλε και δωρεάν κλήσεις πιστευω ότι είναι αρκετά ανταγωνιστική και αξίζει τα λεφτά της. Έχω και 4net στο περιστέρι και είμαι απόλυτα δησαρεστημένος. Με την Ον κατεβάζω στο μέγιστο των 10μβ που έδινε λόγω ξεκλειδώματος του router για; τα p2p, ενώ με την 24αρα γραμμή της 4νετ κατεβάζω με 3-4!!!!!Η ον είναι και περισσότερο οικονομική πλεόν.......Αν άρχιζαν έτσι απο την αρχή και δεν είχαν κάνει τόσο αρνητική διαφήμηση στον ευατό τους θα είχαν μεγάλο μερίδιο απο την αγορά σήμερα και δεν θα κυνηγούσαν πελάτες με το ντουφέκι. :ROFL:

----------


## cool_alex

Καλησπέρα,
Έχω τις εξής απορίες:
1) Το τηλέφωνο που δίνει είναι PSTN στο last mile; Μπορώ να βάλω τηλεφωνικές συσκευές σε οποιαδήποτε μπρίζα ή τις συνδέω πανω στο Pirelli;
2) Τα τηλεοπτικά προγράμμτα χρεώνονται;
3) Από ping τι λέει;

----------


## cnp5

> Καλησπέρα,
> Έχω τις εξής απορίες:
> 1) Το τηλέφωνο που δίνει είναι PSTN στο last mile; Μπορώ να βάλω τηλεφωνικές συσκευές σε οποιαδήποτε μπρίζα ή τις συνδέω πανω στο Pirelli;
> 2) Τα τηλεοπτικά προγράμμτα χρεώνονται;
> 3) Από ping τι λέει;


1) ναι μπορείς να βάλεις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές σε όποια πρίζα του σπιτιού σου θέλεις όπως με τον ΟΤΕ. Απλώς μη ξεχάσεις να βάλεις φίλτρα πριν από κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή σου (δεν έχει σχέση με On, αλλά γενικότερα με τις ADSL γραμμές.

2) όχι, μόνο το OnCinema που στην ουσία νοικιάζεις ταινίες και φυσικά το πακέτο της nova (αν το θες) που πληρώνεις στη nova απ' ευθείας. 

3) αρκετά καλά...

----------


## Avesael

Γνωρίζει κανείς το DSLAM Δάφνης που βρίσκεται και η περιοχή στην Πλατεία Καλογήρων σε ποιο DSLAM ανήκει και τι απόσταση έχει περίπου από αυτό; (ΔΑΦΝΗΣ ή Α.ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΥ)

Παρακαλώ αν γνωρίζει κάποιος ας απαντήσει... :Worthy:

----------


## vfragos

> Γνωρίζει κανείς το DSLAM Δάφνης που βρίσκεται και η περιοχή στην Πλατεία Καλογήρων σε ποιο DSLAM ανήκει και τι απόσταση έχει περίπου από αυτό; (ΔΑΦΝΗΣ ή Α.ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΥ)
> 
> Παρακαλώ αν γνωρίζει κάποιος ας απαντήσει...


 Η πλατεία καλογήρων ανήκει στην Δάφνη αν και νομίζω, Δάφνη και Αγ. Δημήτριος ανήκουν στο ίδιο dslam. Αν το κέντρο της On είναι στον τοπικό Οτε που έτσι νομίζω, τότε η απόσταση είναι πολύ κοντινή, γύρω στα 300 μέτρα.

----------


## Avesael

Ευχαριστώ πολύ vfragos για την απάντηση!  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

δυο πράγματα έχει να κάνει η ΟΝ ακόμα 
πρώτο να βελτίωση το cc 
και δεύτερο στο επόμενο firmware να έχουμε δυνατότητα backup όπως πριν το 1.21 
(γιατί να βάζουμε άλλο router πάνω?  μια χαρά είναι το pirelli)

----------


## xaros

Και να διορθώσει το πρόβλημα με το 16:9   :Wink:

----------


## GForce1

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες, νέο μέλος του site και επίσης νέος συνδρομητής της ON. Μόλις στις 4/9 έγινε η ενεργοποίηση του All-in-One, καθώς δεν περνούσε το δίκτυο της από την περιοχή των Μελισσίων μέχρι 31/8, και μέχρι στιγμής υπολειτουργεί. Δηλαδή:
1) Η ταχύτητα στο Internet είναι σχετικά χαμηλή (3.5 ΜΒ down / 0.7 MB up από speedtest.net)
2) Μπορώ να πραγματοποιώ εξερχόμενες κλήσεις, αλλά δεν δέχομαι ακόμα εισερχόμενες (το cc της ΟΝ λέει ότι δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμα η φορητότητα από ΟΤΕ)
3) Το IPTV είναι ακόμα...διακοσμητικό καθώς τόσο η εικόνα όσο και ο ήχος έρχονται διακεκομμένα.
4) Δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση στα κανάλια DVB-Τ, ενώ θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει.

Το ερώτημα είναι: "Να ανησυχώ;;" Έχετε περάσει και εσείς από αντίστοιχη φάση η οποία διορθώθηκε και πόσο καιρό χρειάστηκε; Σας ρωτώ γιατί το cc της ΟΝ το ξέρετε καλύτερα από μένα και άκρη δε βγαίνει..

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## grphoto

Καλωσηρθες και ευχομαι οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερα προβληματα.

Η ολοκληρωση φορητοτητας στην ΟΝ παιρνει 2-3 μερες οποτε σημερα αυριο θα τελειωσει αυτο.

Για τα DVB-T καναλια φανταζομαι οτι εχεις βαλει κεραια, ετσι? οχι απαραιτητα φηφιακη αλλα απλη-κεντρικης εγκαταστασης κλπ.

Αν δεν ανεβει η ταχυτητα σου, δεν μπορεις να δεις καναλια, τα 3,5 που λες ειναι απαγορευτικα .

Μπες μεσα στο Pirelli και στο μενου ADSL -Status και μεταφερε μας τα ακολουθα για να εχουμε μια αποψη τι γινεται και σε σενα.

Up Stream 1023 (Kbps.) Down Stream 12284 (Kbps.)

Noise Margin Up Stream 7 dB Down Stream 12 dB

Attenuation Up Stream 14 dB Down Stream 29 dB

----------


## cnp5

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες, νέο μέλος του site και επίσης νέος συνδρομητής της ON. Μόλις στις 4/9 έγινε η ενεργοποίηση του All-in-One, καθώς δεν περνούσε το δίκτυο της από την περιοχή των Μελισσίων μέχρι 31/8, και μέχρι στιγμής υπολειτουργεί. Δηλαδή:
> 1) Η ταχύτητα στο Internet είναι σχετικά χαμηλή (3.5 ΜΒ down / 0.7 MB up από speedtest.net)
> 2) Μπορώ να πραγματοποιώ εξερχόμενες κλήσεις, αλλά δεν δέχομαι ακόμα εισερχόμενες (το cc της ΟΝ λέει ότι δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμα η φορητότητα από ΟΤΕ)
> 3) Το IPTV είναι ακόμα...διακοσμητικό καθώς τόσο η εικόνα όσο και ο ήχος έρχονται διακεκομμένα.
> 4) Δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση στα κανάλια DVB-Τ, ενώ θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει.
> 
> Το ερώτημα είναι: "Να ανησυχώ;;" Έχετε περάσει και εσείς από αντίστοιχη φάση η οποία διορθώθηκε και πόσο καιρό χρειάστηκε; Σας ρωτώ γιατί το cc της ΟΝ το ξέρετε καλύτερα από μένα και άκρη δε βγαίνει..
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


1) Περίμενε μερικές ημέρες ακόμα μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα από τον ΟΤΕ. Στους περισσότερους από εμάς την πρώτη (σε μερικές περιπτώσεις και την δεύτερη) εβδομάδα λειτουργίας, οι υπηρεσίες παρουσίαζαν προβλήματα. Τις πρώτες μέρες μετά την ενεργοποίηση μιας γραμμής, οι τεχνικοί της On κάνουν διάφορα tests για να "στήσουν" τη σύνδεσή σου.  
2) Η τηλεόραση της On, χρειάζεται 4 με 5Mbps για να δουλεύει σωστά, άρα με τα 3.5Mbps που αναφέρεις είναι λογικό να έχεις σπασίματα. Όπως είπα και ποιο πάνω, περίμενε 1 εβδομάδα πριν αρχίσεις τα τηλεφωνήματα στο cc της ON. 
3) Τα κανάλια DVB-T θα τα πιάσεις μόνο αν συνδέσεις την κεραία τηλεόρασης στο TVBox. Αφού το κάνεις αυτό, επιλέγοντας την ανίχνευση καναλιών, στο μενού των ρυθμίσεων, θα μπορέσεις να τα δεις.

----------


## GForce1

Ευχαριστώ grphoto & cnp5!
Θα κάνω υπομονή λίγες μέρες...
Το βράδυ θα περάσω και τα statistics (SNR κλπ..)

Πάντως για το dvb-t ασφαλώς έχω συνδέσει την κεραία στο tv-box (κεντρική πολυκατοικίας) και το tv-box με την tv(με RF και με Scart), έχω κάνει ανίχνευση καναλιών όπου εντόπισε 4 αλλά όταν επιλέγω να τα δώ τίποτα, μαύρη οθόνη και καθόλου ήχος. Καμιά ιδέα;

----------


## cnp5

> Ευχαριστώ grphoto & cnp5!
> Θα κάνω υπομονή λίγες μέρες...
> Το βράδυ θα περάσω και τα statistics (SNR κλπ..)
> 
> Πάντως για το dvb-t ασφαλώς έχω συνδέσει την κεραία στο tv-box (κεντρική πολυκατοικίας) και το tv-box με την tv(με RF και με Scart), έχω κάνει ανίχνευση καναλιών όπου εντόπισε 4 αλλά όταν επιλέγω να τα δώ τίποτα, μαύρη οθόνη και καθόλου ήχος. Καμιά ιδέα;


Βγάλε το καλώδιο δικτύου από το TVBox και δες αν μπορείς να δεις τα ψηφιακά κανάλια (κανονικά χωρίς δίκτυο το TVBox δουλεύει σαν ψηφιακός αποκωδικοποιητής). Αν δε δουλεύουν και αν, όπως λες, εικόνα με τα μενού του TVBox βλέπεις, τότε μάλλον έχεις προβληματικό TVBox...

----------


## apoldiam

ΜΗΝ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΕΤΕ ΟΝ ! 
Γιατί ?
20-6-2007 αίτηση με αναμονή κάλυψης στην περιοχή μου
04-09-2007 Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού με πληρωμή 95 ευρώ (τέλη ενεργοποίησης) όταν όλες οι εταιρείες τα έχουν δωρεάν !
05-09-2007 (10,00- 15,00) ραντεβού εγκατάστασης στο οποίο δεν ήρθε αλλά και δεν τηλεφώνησε κανείς !
Τους πήρα εγώ 3 τηλέφωνα και μου λέγανε να περιμένω .. στο ραντεβού μου ...
06-09-2007 (σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα) με καλούν για δήθεν ραντεβού και όταν παραπονούμαι δηλώνουν πως δεν ξέρουν τίποτα  για παλιό ραντεβού.
06-09-2007 έστειλα φαξ διακοπής και παραπόνων και αν δεν μου επιτρέψουν τα χρήματά μου θα πάω δικαστικώς .... 
ΜΑΚΡΥΑ !

----------


## nikolaos7

> ΜΗΝ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΕΤΕ ΟΝ ! 
> Γιατί ?
> 20-6-2007 αίτηση με αναμονή κάλυψης στην περιοχή μου
> 04-09-2007 Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού με πληρωμή 95 ευρώ (τέλη ενεργοποίησης) όταν όλες οι εταιρείες τα έχουν δωρεάν !
> 05-09-2007 (10,00- 15,00) ραντεβού εγκατάστασης στο οποίο δεν ήρθε αλλά και δεν τηλεφώνησε κανείς !
> Τους πήρα εγώ 3 τηλέφωνα και μου λέγανε να περιμένω .. στο ραντεβού μου ...
> 06-09-2007 (σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα) με καλούν για δήθεν ραντεβού και όταν παραπονούμαι δηλώνουν πως δεν ξέρουν τίποτα για παλιό ραντεβού.
> 06-09-2007 έστειλα φαξ διακοπής και παραπόνων και αν δεν μου επιτρέψουν τα χρήματά μου θα πάω δικαστικώς .... 
> ΜΑΚΡΥΑ !


Ποια είναι η περιοχή σου?

----------


## harris

> ΜΗΝ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΕΤΕ ΟΝ ! 
> ΜΑΚΡΥΑ !


Mπορώ να καταλάβω ότι είναι εξοργιστικό να σε στήνουνε έτσι, αλλά υπάρχουν και τα λάθη  :Whistle: 

Η ΟΝ σήμερα αποτελεί μία από τις καλύτερες επιλογές ανάμεσα στους εναλλακτικούς, ειδικά από την στιγμή που βελτίωσε τις σημαντικές λεπτομέρειες στις οποίες χώλενε στην αρχή της  :Wink:

----------


## apoldiam

Νίκαια είμαι .. Πειραιά

Ποια είναι η περιοχή σου? 


__________________

 και απότι βλεπω και εσύ ¨Ρ

----------


## apoldiam

> Mπορώ να καταλάβω ότι είναι εξοργιστικό να σε στήνουνε έτσι, αλλά υπάρχουν και τα λάθη 
> 
> Η ΟΝ σήμερα αποτελεί μία από τις καλύτερες επιλογές ανάμεσα στους εναλλακτικούς, ειδικά από την στιγμή που βελτίωσε τις σημαντικές λεπτομέρειες στις οποίες χώλενε στην αρχή της



Είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός να εκφράζει άποψη , αρκεί να είναι τεκμηριωμένη. Εγώ λέγομαι ΑΡΧΕΛΑΟΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΙΑΝΟΣ , για να είμαι επώνυμος. Μου λες εσύ αν έχεις σχέση και ποια με την ΟΝ ?

α ααα και μετά τα λάθη υπάρχει και η συγνώμη . έστω τυπική

----------


## harris

> Εγώ λέγομαι ΑΡΧΕΛΑΟΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΙΑΝΟΣ , για να είμαι επώνυμος. Μου λες εσύ αν έχεις σχέση και ποια με την ΟΝ ?


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :Respekt:  :Worthy:   :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

Θέλω αίτηση με αριθμό ταυτότητας/διαβατηρίου, ΑΦΜ, ΔΟΥ, διεύθυνση κατοικίας και παράβολο των 50ευρώ! Αλλιώς δεν μπορώ να σου πω  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Razz: 

Φίλε μου, δεν έχω καμμία απολύτως σχέση με την ΟΝ, δεν τους ξέρω δεν με ξέρουν  :Wink: 

Και εξάλλου ο οποιοσδήποτε λέει μια θετική γνώμη για έναν πάροχο πρέπει σώνει και ντε να δουλεύει εκεί; Οι πελάτες πρέπει μόνο να έχουμε αρνητική γνώμη και να τους βρίζουμε;  :Whistle: 




> α ααα και μετά τα λάθη υπάρχει και η συγνώμη . έστω τυπική


Σ'αυτό συμφωνώ, αλλά δεν είναι δα και το τραγικότερο λάθος που έχουμε δει στα χρονικά της δύσμοιρης της ελληνικής ευρυζωνικότητας... εδώ δεν ακούμε συγγνώμη γι'άλλα κι άλλα, για ένα στησιματάκι θα την ακούσουμε;  :Whistle:

----------


## original21paul

> α ααα και μετά τα λάθη υπάρχει και η συγνώμη . έστω τυπική


δεν πιστευω πως αυτος ειναι λογος για να μην βαλει καποιος ΟΝ!δεν στα φερνει ηΟΝ στο σπιτι το ρουτερ και το boχ στα φερνει ταχυμεταφορικη εταιρια!

----------


## nikolaos7

Την αίτηση την έκανες πολύ νωρίς.Ακόμα δεν μας είχε καλύψει.Μας κάλυψε αρχές Αυγούστου.Οπότε από θέμα ενεργοποιήσης είσαι μέσα στα κανονικά πλαίσια.Τώρα για το ραντεβού συμβαίνουν αυτά παντού δεν είναι μόνο στην On.Δεν θέλω να τους υπερασπιστώ αλλά πρέπει να έχουμε υπομονή

----------


## apoldiam

Πάντως εγώ δεν θα βάλω ΟΝ ¨)))

----------


## No-Name

Κταλάβαμε πάιδες όλοι τι έγινε,να βάλουμε ένα τέλος? :Smile:

----------


## nikos66

Kαλησπερα!  :Smile: 

μια ερωτηση:

Την απομακρυσμενη διαχειριση συνεχιζει να την εχει η ΟΝ?  :Thinking: 
Θελω να πω, εχει ακομα admin pass ή το αλλαξανε αυτο?

Ρωταω, γιατι οταν ειχα πρωτοασχοληθει με την ΟΝ ηταν ενα απο τα πραγματα που με ειχε αποτρεψει να κανω τελικα αιτηση.
Αλλα τωρα ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερουσα η νεα της προσφορα!  :Smile: 
Το εχει αλλαξει πια αυτο?

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για οποια βοηθεια.  :Embarassed:

----------


## erateinos

έχει αλλαχτεί από την προηγούμενη αναβάθμιση του pirelli 
το id είναι on και pass βάζεις ότι θέλεις

----------


## nikos66

Δηλαδη δεν εχουν πια την δυνατοτητα να κανουν απομακρυσμενη διαχειριση?  :Thinking: 
Ειναι στανταρ αυτο?  :One thumb up:

----------


## grphoto

Αλλο το ενα, αλλο το αλλο, απομακρυσμενη διαχειριση του modem μπορει να κανει (αυτο το pass που αλλαζουμε ειναι του user και οχι του admin), αλλα απο το log φαινεται τι ακριβως γινεται, και καποιος που το παρακολουθει τακτικα μπορει να δει οτι το μονο που συμβαινει ειναι να στελνει το pirelli περιοδικα πληροφοριες για την συνδεση, ταχυτητα, disconnect αν υπαρχουν ωστε να υπαρχει βελτιωση και ελεγχος της ποιοτητας.

----------


## cnp5

> Δηλαδη δεν εχουν πια την δυνατοτητα να κανουν απομακρυσμενη διαχειριση? 
> Ειναι στανταρ αυτο?


Παρεξήγησες (χωρίς βέβαια να φταις  :Smile:  )

Μέχρι πριν 2 μήνες δεν είχαμε δικαίωμα να αλλάξουμε το default password του user "on" στο pirelli modem. Αποτέλεσμα αυτού ήταν να μπορεί κάποιος να μπει εύκολα στις σελίδες διαχείρισης του pirelli, αφού το username και password ήταν γνωστά. 

Η αλλαγή στο firmware επέτρεψε την αλλαγή του default password του user "on", δεν αφαίρεσε όμως το δικαίωμα σε τεχνικούς της on να μπουν απομακρυσμένα (μέσω του Pirelli Management Platform) στο router και να κάνουν αλλαγές και updates σ' αυτό. Απλός δεν είναι ποια "μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε" στο router.

----------


## nikos66

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!  :Smile:

----------


## obelix3

> Παρεξήγησες (χωρίς βέβαια να φταις  )
> 
> Μέχρι πριν 2 μήνες δεν είχαμε δικαίωμα να αλλάξουμε το default password του user "on" στο pirelli modem. Αποτέλεσμα αυτού ήταν να μπορεί κάποιος να μπει εύκολα στις σελίδες διαχείρισης του pirelli, αφού το username και password ήταν γνωστά. 
> 
> Η αλλαγή στο firmware επέτρεψε την αλλαγή του default password του user "on", δεν αφαίρεσε όμως το δικαίωμα σε τεχνικούς της on να μπουν απομακρυσμένα (μέσω του Pirelli Management Platform) στο router και να κάνουν αλλαγές και updates σ' αυτό. Απλός δεν είναι ποια "μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε" στο router.


ξερουμε αν κ οι αλλες εταιριες κανουν κατι παρομοιο? γιατι σκεφτομαι να μετακομισω απο την βιβοντι στην ον, και το συγκεκριμενο θεμα ειναι στα - της ΟΝ

----------


## No-Name

Καμια εταιρέια δεν σου κόβει δικαιωματα στο ρούτερ

----------


## obelix3

ναι δικαιωματα μπορει να μην σου κοβει, αλλα μπορει να μπει στο ρουτερ σου. Οι αλλες κανουν κατι τετοιο?'Η μονο η ΟΝ?

----------


## No-Name

Η νετ1 κάνει κάποια hardreset χωρίς να το ξέρει ο πελάτης.Αντε και μπουν στο ρούτερ τι θα γίνει?

----------


## obelix3

δεν ξερω γι αυτο ρωταω...δεν ειναι κ το καλυτερο να ξερεις οτι μπορει καποιος να μπει στο ρουτερ. νιωθεις οτι σε παρακουλουθουν

----------


## No-Name

Οκ γιαυτο και υπάρχουν τόσες επιλογές εξάλλου

----------


## obelix3

οντως υπαρχουν επιλογες, αλλα ειναι η πιο συμφερουσα αυτη την στιγμη. αν δεν ειχε κ αυτο το - τοτε θα ηταν σουπερ

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις!

----------


## original21paul

> οντως υπαρχουν επιλογες, αλλα ειναι η πιο συμφερουσα αυτη την στιγμη. αν δεν ειχε κ αυτο το - τοτε θα ηταν σουπερ
> 
> ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις!


φιλε μου απο τη στιγμη που ειναι η πιο συμφερουσα οπως λες προχωρα,αλλιως μην το κουραζουμε αλλο!εγω το μονο που θα σου πω ειναι οτι στον ρουτερ μου εχουν μπει 3 φορες μονο απο 17\5 που ειμαι ενεργος!

----------


## harris

> δεν ξερω γι αυτο ρωταω...δεν ειναι κ το καλυτερο να ξερεις οτι μπορει καποιος να μπει στο ρουτερ. νιωθεις οτι σε παρακουλουθουν


Απ'όσο ακούω τελευταία και η hol μπαίνει στο fritz και κάνει αναβάθμισή λογισμικού  :Wink: 

Βρίσκω λογική την φοβία σου (κι εγώ έτσι σκέφτομαι), αλλά καλύτερα απέβαλέ την γιατί δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από μία φοβία  :Wink:

----------


## harris

> φιλε μου απο τη στιγμη που ειναι η πιο συμφερουσα οπως λες προχωρα,αλλιως μην το κουραζουμε αλλο!εγω το μονο που θα σου πω ειναι οτι στον ρουτερ μου εχουν μπει 3 φορες μονο απο 17\5 που ειμαι ενεργος!


Ναι αλλά από τότε μέχρι σήμερα έχουν αλλάξει πολλά...  :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

> Βρίσκω λογική την φοβία σου (κι εγώ έτσι σκέφτομαι), αλλά καλύτερα απέβαλέ την γιατί δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από μία φοβία


είχε αναφέρει παλαιοτέρα εδώ ένας συμφο(ρο)ρουμίτης για το router, ότι
 του αρέσει να αισθάνεται μια ανασφάλεια  :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## AnastasiosK

> δεν ξερω γι αυτο ρωταω...δεν ειναι κ το καλυτερο να ξερεις οτι μπορει καποιος να μπει στο ρουτερ. νιωθεις οτι σε παρακουλουθουν


Ερωτηση:

Οταν ηθελα να μου κατεβασουν τον συγχρονισμο..αν δεν μπορουσαν να μπουν στο πιρελλι μου μεσω απομακρυσμενης διαχειρισης θα επρεπε να ερθουν απο εδω? :Wink:

----------


## Χρυσόστομος

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Είμαι συγγενής του ultra και νέος συνδρομητής στην ΟΝ. Μέχρι στιγμής όλα πάνε καλα αν εξαιρέσει κανείς την χαμηλή ταχύτητα (που την έχει και ο ξάδελφος μου) τις τελευταίες ημέρες. Ίσως να γέμισε το dslam της Νέας Σμύρνης.

----------


## AnastasiosK

Καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ..μεγεια η συνδεση :Wink:

----------


## Χρυσόστομος

Ευχάριστω. Αυτή τη στιγμή μπάινω από το σπίτι του Chris και ψιλοσέρνεται. Περίεργο όμως για τέτοια ώρα. Εσείς πως τα πάτε;

----------


## seastavros

Σήμερα συνδέθηκα με ΟΝ. Εβαλα νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή. Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί κανονικά και το ίντερνετ πάει μια χαρά. Download 8872 kb/s και upload 818 kb/s με το speedtest. Τo TV Box έχει την ένδειξη ΤV! Ακόμα δεν έχω σήμα! Θέλει ώρες για να έρθει?

----------


## seastavros

Ηρθε το σήμα αλλά δεν έχω ηχο!!!

----------


## seastavros

Τώρα ολα οκ! Καλώς σας βρήκα!

----------


## nikolaos7

Περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις!!

----------


## cnp5

> Σήμερα συνδέθηκα με ΟΝ. Εβαλα νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή. Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί κανονικά και το ίντερνετ πάει μια χαρά. Download 8872 kb/s και upload 818 kb/s με το speedtest. Τo TV Box έχει την ένδειξη ΤV! Ακόμα δεν έχω σήμα! Θέλει ώρες για να έρθει?


 :Thumb down: 



> Ηρθε το σήμα αλλά δεν έχω ηχο!!!


 :Thinking: 



> Τώρα ολα οκ! Καλώς σας βρήκα!


 :One thumb up: 

χεχε  :Smile:  καλώς μας ήρθες  :Smile:

----------


## seastavros

Oλα οκ μέχρι στιγμής!

----------


## harris

> Oλα οκ μέχρι στιγμής!


Θαλασσόσταυρε, για δώσε τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου να δούμε  :Wink: 

Και άλλαξε και το adsl info σου  :Wink:

----------


## majorfouk

Καλησπέρα,

Εδώ και λίγο καιρό είχαν κάνει οι γονείς μου την αίτηση για να πάνε σε on (μάλλον off είναι πιο σωστό, αλλά τέλος πάντων)... Όταν έγινε η μετάβαση από ΟΤΕ σε OΝ για 3 μέρες μπορούσαμε να παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο, αλλά όταν μας έπαιρναν το τηλέφωνο δεν χτύπαγε. Πες εντάξει, ήταν η μετάβαση. Μετά όλα ΟΚ, συμπαθητικές ταχύτητες, το τηλέφωνο ΟΚ. Μέχρι που το προηγούμενο Σάββατο (2/9) ξαφνικά το router σα να κόλησε. Αναμένο μόνο το λαμπάκι του power. Με USB δεν το αναγνώριζε κανένας υπολογιστής, με LAN δεν έδινε IP πάλι σε κανέναν, για WiFi ούτε λόγος.

Εδώ και 10 μέρες παίρνω τηλέφωνο καθημερινά στην ON, έχω μιλήσει με το τεχνικό τμήμα. Καλώδια/μπρίζες/φίλτρα τα πάντα είναι διπλό-τριπλό-τσεκαρισμένα. Από το τηλέφωνο έχω τις εξής δυο αντιμετωπίσεις:

1) Αν υπάρχει υπερφόρτωση στις γραμμές (συχνό φαινόμενο - φαίνεται ότι δε δουλεύει τίποτα), κρατάει τα στοιχεία μου η γραμματέας, η οποία με ενημερώνει ότι θα με πάρει τηλέφωνο κάποιος τεχνικός - πράγμα το οποίο δε γίνεται ποτέ.
2) Αν μιλήσω με τεχνικό μου λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα, και ότι το θέμα είναι στα κεντρικά τους, απ'όπου θα με πάρει τηλέφωνο κάποιος (δεν έχει γίνει ως τώρα).

Οπότε για εντυπώσεις από ΟΝ... ΜΑΚΡΙΑ. ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ!!!!

Να ρωτήσω τώρα κάτι... Ίσως να μην είναι το καλύτερο μέρος, αλλά το γράφω εδώ για να είναι σε ένα μέρος όλο μαζί. Τι μπορώ να κάνω; Σίγουρα να ζητήσω να μην πληρώσω την υπηρεσία για όσο δεν την είχα, και να κάνω καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ. Κάτι άλλο; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Gordito

SeaStavros κατι μου λεει οτι εισαι στο Dslam Ηλιουπολης....

----------


## obelix3

είναι κανεις συνδρομητης ΟΝ στο κεντρο ΑΡΗΣ κεντρο-βικτωρια? εντυπωσεις???

----------


## intech

ετσι κι ετσι

----------


## seastavros

Κάποια προβληματάκαι βγάζει όπως πάγωμα της οθόνης όταν βλέπω τηλεόραση. Αλλά είναι αμελητεό.
Κατέβασα κάποια αρχεια με  rapidshare και ενώ κατέβαζα αρχικά με 520kbs μετά έπεσε η ταχύτητα.
Τώρα που άνοιξα τον υπολογστή δεν άνοιγαν οι σελίδες και έπρεπε να κάνω restart το μόντεμ και όλα μια χαρά μέχρι στιγμής.
Το τηλέφωνο δεν έχει πρόνλημα.Δέχομαι και κάνω κλήσεις κανονικά. 
Το πρωί ενώ είχα Download 8872 kb/s και upload 818 kb/s με το speedtest τώρα έχω 1474 Download και 816  upload.

----------


## CMS

> Κάποια προβληματάκαι βγάζει όπως πάγωμα της οθόνης όταν βλέπω τηλεόραση. Αλλά είναι αμελητεό.
> Κατέβασα κάποια αρχεια με  rapidshare και ενώ κατέβαζα αρχικά με 520kbs μετά έπεσε η ταχύτητα.
> Τώρα που άνοιξα τον υπολογστή δεν άνοιγαν οι σελίδες και έπρεπε να κάνω restart το μόντεμ και όλα μια χαρά μέχρι στιγμής.
> Το τηλέφωνο δεν έχει πρόνλημα.Δέχομαι και κάνω κλήσεις κανονικά. 
> Το πρωί ενώ είχα Download 8872 kb/s και upload 818 kb/s με το speedtest τώρα έχω 1474 Download και 816  upload.


πού συγχρονίζεις αν επιτρέπεται? SNR, attenuation ?

----------


## seastavros

> πού συγχρονίζεις αν επιτρέπεται? SNR, attenuation ?



Δεν είμαι και πολύ σχετικός! Τι είναι αυτά? :Sorry:

----------


## seastavros

To speetest τώρα μου έβγαλε Download 8312 kb/s και upload 801 kb/s!!!! :ROFL:  Τι να πώ!

----------


## Gordito

Seastavros οι πρωτες μερες ειναι, λογικα ειναι αυτα.
Σε ειδα που εκανες ποστ αμεσως μετα την ενεργοποιηση για προβληματα που "λυθηκαν" μετα απο 5 λεπτα.

Σε μια βδομαδα θα εχει στρωσει  :One thumb up:

----------


## seastavros

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά! Μένω Αργυρούπολη κοντα στο Dslam Ηλιούπολης και δεν νομιζω να εχω προβλημα.

----------


## Gordito

Αντε γειτονα ανεφερε εντυπωσεις....  :One thumb up: 

Y.Γ Αιτηση ποτε εκανες;

----------


## seastavros

:Smile:  Eκανα 27 Ιουλίου αλλά έπεσε ο 15 Αύγουστος και άργησε λίγο.Μακάρι να πάει καλά!

----------


## CMS

> Δεν είμαι και πολύ σχετικός! Τι είναι αυτά?


έλα μην το φοβάσαι ... δώσε ¨

http://192.168.1.1/ 

θα βγεις στην σελίδα του router pirelli ...

εκεί δώσε το username και στο password .... on και on που είναι τα default ...(το password μπορεις να το αλλάξεις μετά)

θα μπεις στην σελίδα του router ... στο menu πήγαινε στο ADSL κάνε κλικ και μετά κάνε κλικ στο status ... και διάβασέ μας τα data rate και operation data ...


Data Rate:
Stream Type Actual Data Rate
 Up Stream      937 (Kbps.)
 Down Stream  10011 (Kbps.)


Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data  Upstream         Downstream
 Noise Margin        5 dB               19 dB
 Attenuation       14 dB               24 dB

σου συμπλήρωσα τα δικά μου νούμερα για να καταλάβεις καλύτερα ... τα δικά σου νουμεράκια θα είναι διαφορετικά ... 
αν θέλεις μας τα γράφεις ...

μην ξεχάσεις όταν τελειώσεις να κάνεις log out από πάνω δεξιά στο menu ...

----------


## Gordito

Μια χαρα, ενεργοποιηση σε εναμιση μηνα και παρεμβαλοταν και ο Αυγουστος.

Ωραια πραματα βρε αδερφε....

----------


## seastavros

Θα το κάνω πιστεύω να το καταφέρω!

----------


## seastavros

```
* Status:

       
      	

      Configured
      	

      Current

      Line Status
      	

      ---
      	

      SHOWTIME

      Link Type
      	

      Automatic
      	

      G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Interleaved Path
          o [Go Top]

    * Data Rate:

      Stream Type
      	

      Actual Data Rate

      Up Stream
      	

      1023 (Kbps.)

      Down Stream
      	

      11484 (Kbps.)
          o [Go Top]

    * Operation Data / Defect Indication:

      Operation Data
      	

      Upstream
      	

      Downstream

      Noise Margin
      	

      5 dB
      	

      5 dB

      Attenuation
      	

      23 dB
      	

      32 dB

      Indicator Name
      	

      Near End Indicator
      	

      Far End Indicator

      Fast Path FEC Correction
      	

      0
      	

      0

      Interleaved Path FEC Correction
      	

      0
      	

      2553345

      Fast Path CRC Error
      	

      0
      	

      0

      Interleaved Path CRC Error
      	

      0
      	

      285

      Loss of Signal Defect
      	

      0
      	

      ---

      Fast Path HEC Error
      	

      0
      	

      0

      Interleaved Path HEC Error
      	

      0
      	

      0
          o [Go Top]

    * Statistics:

      Received Cells
      	

      19761204

      Transmitted Cells
      	

      160655
          o [Go Top]


    * Runtime Code Version:   1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007 21:33:45)
```

Aυτό είναι? Τι πρέπει να αλλάξω?

----------


## CMS

> Θα το κάνω πιστεύω να το καταφέρω!


... ελπίζω να τα χαρεις όλα απροβλημάτιστα ... τηλεφωνία ... internet και IPTV ...  :One thumb up:  

εμείς όσο έχουμε χρόνο θα προσπαθήσουμε να βοηθάμε ...

ΥΓ . τ'ωρα είδα τα νουμεράκια ... έχεις θόρυβο ... Δηλαδή το 5 /5 

Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να σε κατεβάσει η ΟΝ καταρχήν στα 10000 ... να ανέβεις πάνω από τα 15 ... 

και τότε θα είναι όλα καλύτερα ... θα σταματήσουν και τα σπασίματα στην IPTV ...

----------


## seastavros

Μπορώ να το κάνω μόνος μου? Πρέπει να μιλήσω με την ΟΝ?

----------


## CMS

> Μπορώ να το κάνω μόνος μου? Πρέπει να μιλήσω με την ΟΝ?


ναι ... μόνο η ΟΝ μπορεί να σε συγχρονίσει ... πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να σε κατεβάσει ...

επειδή ήταν η πρώτη σου μέρα ... ελπίζω να το κάνει αύριο μεθαύριο ... σε πήρε κάποιος από την ΟΝ τηλέφωνο ?

αν δεν το κάνει .. πάρε εσύ σε δύο ημέρες και ζήτησε τεχνικό να συζητήσεις το θέμα μαζί του ... παρατήρησε την λειτουργία της IPTV και του internet ...θα πρέπει με τον θόρυβο αυτό να έχεις διακοπές και στα δύο ... 

πάντως ήδη έχεις πάει καλά .. έχεις εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες στο τηλέφωνο αμέσως ...

καλή συνέχεια ... μην διστάσεις να αναφέρεις προβλήματα στο forum ...

----------


## seastavros

Απο την ΟΝ δεν με πηρε κανεις τηλεφωνο ακομα! Αυτη την στιγμη δεν  ανοιγε καμια σελιδα! Τωρα ανοιξε! Μακαρι να διορθωθει.
Εσυ ειχες το ιδιο προβλημα? Τωρα ολα καλά?

----------


## CMS

> Απο την ΟΝ δεν με πηρε κανεις τηλεφωνο ακομα! Αυτη την στιγμη δεν  ανοιγε καμια σελιδα! Τωρα ανοιξε! Μακαρι να διορθωθει.
> Εσυ ειχες το ιδιο προβλημα? Τωρα ολα καλά?


Μάλλον μόλις είχες ένα disconnect ... μία δηλαδή διακοπή ... λόγω θορύβου ...

μην ανησυχείς φίλε ... είσαι ήδη καλά ... αλλά πρέπει να σε συγχρονίσει η ΟΝ καλύτερα για να έχεις πολύ καλή και συνεχή λειτουργία ...

δεν είχα ποτέ κάποιο πρόβλημα ... πήγαινε στο νήμα αυτό να διαβάσεις λίγο και να ενημερωθείς καλύτερα ... 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205

----------


## seastavros

Nαι οντως ειχα disconnect !! Μολις ανεφερα το προβλημα στην ΟΝ.Πιστευω να το λυσουνε.Ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον. Καλο βραδυ και καλη δυναμη.
Θα ενημερωσω για την πορεια της συνδεσης.Να ειστε καλα!

----------


## Ggeorgee82

Την Δευτέρα ενεργοποιήθηκα κι εγώ στην ΟΝ.

Το τηλέφωνο ήταν μια χαρά καθώς από εχθές το απόγευμα έχω κι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.
Η τηλεόραση έχει πολύ καλή ποιότητα, δεν έχω πρόβλημα.
Το Internet αρκετά γρήγορο αλλά μέσα σε μια μέρα είχα 2 disconnects κι έκανα restart στο router.
Είναι αρκετά σπαστικά πάντως τα disconnects γιατί σου κόβει στη μέση τα αρχεία που κατεβάζεις κλπ.
Πήρα τηλέφωνο στην ΟΝ κι είμαι ήδη συγχρονισμένος στα 10010.
Λέτε να περιμένω λίγο μπας και σταθεροποιηθεί?

----------


## seastavros

> Την Δευτέρα ενεργοποιήθηκα κι εγώ στην ΟΝ.
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο ήταν μια χαρά καθώς από εχθές το απόγευμα έχω κι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.
> Η τηλεόραση έχει πολύ καλή ποιότητα, δεν έχω πρόβλημα.
> Το Internet αρκετά γρήγορο αλλά μέσα σε μια μέρα είχα 2 disconnects κι έκανα restart στο router.
> Είναι αρκετά σπαστικά πάντως τα disconnects γιατί σου κόβει στη μέση τα αρχεία που κατεβάζεις κλπ.
> Πήρα τηλέφωνο στην ΟΝ κι είμαι ήδη συγχρονισμένος στα 10010.
> Λέτε να περιμένω λίγο μπας και σταθεροποιηθεί?



Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ! Πιστεύω να λυθεί. Ενημέρωσα εχθές το τεχνικό τμήμα της ΟΝ

----------


## Gordito

H τηλεοραση παιδια τι ποιοτητα εχει περιπου; Σαν ενα ψηφιακο της ΕΡΤ ας πουμε;

----------


## seastavros

> H τηλεοραση παιδια τι ποιοτητα εχει περιπου; Σαν ενα ψηφιακο της ΕΡΤ ας πουμε;


Ναι σαν ΕΡΤ περίπου.

----------


## derbu

Σκέφτομαι να βάλω ον, αλλά έχω καιρό να παρακολουθήσω τις συζητήσεις μετά τα προβλήματα του πρώτου καιρού. Βασικά με ενδιαφέρει η τηλεφωνία και ιντερνετ. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω άλλη σύνδεση ιντερνετ και δεν τη διακόπτω (σε άλλη γραμμή. δεν την ξαναπατάω). Έχω τις εξής ερωτήσεις:

1) Πόσο καιρό περίπου θα κάνει να συνδεθεί (είμαι αμπελόκηπους αν έχει σχέση)

2) Όταν συνδεθώ θα μέινω καθόλου χωρίς τηλ.? Εισερχόμενες έστω? Δηλάδη θα υπάρχει διάστημα χωρίς ούτε ΟΤΕ ούτε ον?

3) Με το ιντερνετ τα προβλήματα έχουν ληθεί?

Το 2 είναι το πιο σημαντικό για μένα αφού ιντερνετ απο την άλλη γραμμή θα διακόψω αφού συνδεθώ με ον.

----------


## seastavros

> Σκέφτομαι να βάλω ον, αλλά έχω καιρό να παρακολουθήσω τις συζητήσεις μετά τα προβλήματα του πρώτου καιρού. Βασικά με ενδιαφέρει η τηλεφωνία και ιντερνετ. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω άλλη σύνδεση ιντερνετ και δεν τη διακόπτω (σε άλλη γραμμή. δεν την ξαναπατάω). Έχω τις εξής ερωτήσεις:
> 
> 1) Πόσο καιρό περίπου θα κάνει να συνδεθεί (είμαι αμπελόκηπους αν έχει σχέση)
> 
> 2) Όταν συνδεθώ θα μέινω καθόλου χωρίς τηλ.? Εισερχόμενες έστω? Δηλάδη θα υπάρχει διάστημα χωρίς ούτε ΟΤΕ ούτε ον?
> 
> 3) Με το ιντερνετ τα προβλήματα έχουν ληθεί?
> 
> Το 2 είναι το πιο σημαντικό για μένα αφού ιντερνετ απο την άλλη γραμμή θα διακόψω αφού συνδεθώ με ον.


Εγώ έβαλα νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή και είχα κάνει αίτηση 27 Ιουλίου. Ενεργοποιήθηκα εχθές. Το τηλέφωνο δεν έχει πρόβλημα αλλά έχω disconnects με το ίντερνετ. Τους το ανέφερα και πιστεύω να λυθεί. :Smile:

----------


## evagelos

> Εγώ έβαλα νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή και είχα κάνει αίτηση 27 Ιουλίου. Ενεργοποιήθηκα εχθές. Το τηλέφωνο δεν έχει πρόβλημα αλλά έχω disconnects με το ίντερνετ. Τους το ανέφερα και πιστεύω να λυθεί.


 
Δεν μας λες και τα στατιστικά τις γραμμής σου?

----------


## Ggeorgee82

nickchris, η ποιότητα της τηλεόρασης είναι όντως σαν ένα ψηφιακό κανάλι της κρατικής τηλεόρασης.

Πλάκα - πλάκα, εμείς οι 2 είμαστε γείτονες!  :Smile: 

derbu, θα πρέπει να μείνεις χωρίς τηλέφωνο κι Internet για 2 ώρες περίπου.
Υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να έχεις μετά τις 2 ώρες Internet κι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις μόνο και την άλλη μέρα να έχεις κι εισερχόμενες.
Υπάρχουν όμως κι εξαιρέσεις και δυστυχώς ανήκω σ'
αυτές...

Δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό θα πάρει για να ενεργοποιηθείς, η ΟΝ λέει 20 - 25 εργάσιμες ημέρες.
Παρόλα αυτά έχω την εντύπωση πως τελευταία η ενεργοποίηση γίνεται σχετικά γρήγορα.
Αυτό που με φοβίζει είναι οι πιθανές καθυστερήσεις που θα οφείλονται στον ΟΤΕ και στην καθυστέρηση των εργασιών που πρέπει να κάνει από την πλευρά του.
Είναι ένας τρόπος να πολεμά τις ιδιωτικές εταιρίες κι αν συνυπολογίσεις την - ομολογουμένως πολύ καλή - νέα προσφορά της ΟΝ, έχει κίνητρα να καθυστερεί τις διαδικασίες....

Από το Internet είμαι ευχαριστημένος όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα αλλά αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι τα 2 - 3 disconnects τη μέρα....

----------


## Avesael

> Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά! Μένω Αργυρούπολη κοντα στο Dslam Ηλιούπολης και δεν νομιζω να εχω προβλημα.


Αγαπητέ φίλε κατ'αρχήν καλωσήλθες!

Μη δίνεις και πολύ σημασία στο speedtest.net . Τώρα, όσο αφορά τα στατιστικά στοιχεία της γραμμής σου, κάνε login στο Pirelli και στις επιλογές αριστερά επέλεξε ADSL-->status και θα τα δεις μπροστά σου. Δες κατ'αρχήν στα πόσα kbps συγχρονίζεις και μετά στην αμέσως κάτω σειρά δες το Noise Margin και το Attenuation, τι τιμές σου δίνουν. 
Περιμένουμε ενημέρωση  :One thumb up:

----------


## CMS

> Αγαπητέ φίλε κατ'αρχήν καλωσήλθες!
> 
> Μη δίνεις και πολύ σημασία στο speedtest.net . Τώρα, όσο αφορά τα στατιστικά στοιχεία της γραμμής σου, κάνε login στο Pirelli και στις επιλογές αριστερά επέλεξε ADSL-->status και θα τα δεις μπροστά σου. Δες κατ'αρχήν στα πόσα kbps συγχρονίζεις και μετά στην αμέσως κάτω σειρά δες το Noise Margin και το Attenuation, τι τιμές σου δίνουν. 
> Περιμένουμε ενημέρωση


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=425

----------


## Avesael

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=425




Off Topic


		Καλά μη βαράς, πήγα κατευθείαν εκεί...Μου ξέφυγε  :Razz:

----------


## derbu

Δηλαδή αν δεν είμαι ένας απο τους άτυχους θα μείνω το πολύ 1 μέρα χωρίς τηλ. 

Η ποιότητα του τηλ. είναι ίδια με του ΟΤΕ? Το ιντερνετ γενικά έχει άλλα προβλήματα εκτός απο τα disconnects? τα disconnects τα έχουν όλοι?

----------


## Avesael

> Δηλαδή αν δεν είμαι ένας απο τους άτυχους θα μείνω το πολύ 1 μέρα χωρίς τηλ. 
> 
> Η ποιότητα του τηλ. είναι ίδια με του ΟΤΕ? Το ιντερνετ γενικά έχει άλλα προβλήματα εκτός απο τα disconnects? τα disconnects τα έχουν όλοι?


Ποιότητα: Ίδια με ΟΤΕ (είναι pstn)
Internet: Γενικά έχει στρώσει μετά και τις τελευταίες αναβαθμισεις.
Disconnects: Ελάχιστοι ίσως και αυτοί με σωστή ρύθμιση της ταχύτητας δε θα έχουν προβλήματα (Εκτός κι αν έχουν άλλου είδους αιτίες...)

----------


## AnastasiosK

Σωστα αφου δεν εχω εγω πλεον disconnects ο καθενας μπορει με μια απλη αλλαγη συγχρονισμου! (ποσο χρησιμο ηταν τελικα το νεο firmware και τα στατιστικα γραμμης :Wink: )

Το τηλ πλεον ειναι μια χαρα , αν εξαιρεσεις κατι συνακροασεις που γινονταν στην αρχη και κατι θορυβους , δεν ξερω ομως αν ειναι στα ιδια επιπεδα με τον Οτε..παντως ειναι σε καλα επιπεδα.

----------


## erateinos

γράψε πως κανείς την αλλαγή συγχρονισμού  :Wink:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Παιρνεις τηλ το cc και ζητας να μιλησεις με τεχνικο για αλλαγη συγχρονισμου στο ρουτερ. 

Σε περιπτωση που καταλαβει ο υπαλληλος του cc τοτε το πολυ σε 2-3 μερες θα σε παρει ο τεχνικος τηλ και θα σε ρωτησει τι προβλημα υπαρχει.

Εγω προσωπικα του ειπα οτι παρολο που το noise margin 5 ειναι στα ορια του υποφερτου..σε μενα δεν υποφερεται..εχω απειρα disconnects με αποτελεσμα να πρεπει να ριξουμε τον συγχρονισμο για να ανεβει αυτο το νουμερακι και να εχω μια υγιη γραμμη :Wink: 

Καναμε 1 restart στο ρουτερ και ολα οκ :Smile:

----------


## grphoto

Σημειωτεον, δοκιμαστε πρωτα αλλαγη πριζας τηλεφωνου στο σπιτι (αν εχετε πανω απο μια) και αλλαγη splitter, προσωπικα εκανα αλλαγες με ενα splitter της INTRACOM που ειχα απο την  Οτενετ προχτες και ειδα τα εξης:

Πριζα 1  :                   noise 5 / 11  attenuation 28

Πριζα 1  παλιο splitter : noise 7 / 15  attenuation 28


Πριζα 2 :                    noise 7 / 11  attenuation 29

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Σημειωτεον, δοκιμαστε πρωτα αλλαγη πριζας τηλεφωνου στο σπιτι (αν εχετε πανω απο μια) και αλλαγη splitter, προσωπικα εκανα αλλαγες με ενα splitter της INTRACOM που ειχα απο την  Οτενετ προχτες και ειδα τα εξης:
> 
> Πριζα 1  :                   noise 5 / 11  attenuation 28
> 
> Πριζα 1  παλιο splitter : noise 7 / 15  attenuation 28
> 
> 
> Πριζα 2 :                    noise 7 / 11  attenuation 29


+ Το καλωδιο που παει απο το τηλ στο ρουτερ πρεπει να ειναι οσο μικροτερο δυνατο γινεται.

+ Οποιαδηποτε αλλη συσκευη χρησιμοποιει ρευμα πρεπει να ειναι 1μ+ μακρια απο το ρουτερ και την γραμμη.

+ Το καλυτερο ειναι η κεντρικη γραμμη να ειναι κοντα στην πορτα του σπιτιου (εξοδο) για λιγοτερες απωλειες.

erateinos μηπως θα επρεπε να τα προσθεσεις και αυτα στον πολυ ομορφο οδηγο σου η καποιο παρομοιο λινκ που να βρισκεται μεσα στο φορουμ? :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

> + Το καλωδιο που παει απο το τηλ στο ρουτερ πρεπει να ειναι οσο μικροτερο δυνατο γινεται.
> 
> + Οποιαδηποτε αλλη συσκευη χρησιμοποιει ρευμα πρεπει να ειναι 1μ+ μακρια απο το ρουτερ και την γραμμη.
> 
> + Το καλυτερο ειναι η κεντρικη γραμμη να ειναι κοντα στην πορτα του σπιτιου (εξοδο) για λιγοτερες απωλειες.
> 
> erateinos μηπως θα επρεπε να τα προσθεσεις και αυτα στον πολυ ομορφο οδηγο σου η καποιο παρομοιο λινκ που να βρισκεται μεσα στο φορουμ?




Off Topic


		κάτσε να βάλουμε μέσον τώρα προεκλογικά μπας και πιάσει  :Razz: 



** παρακαλώ κάποιον mod  να το συμπληρώσει εδώ  εάν έχει την καλοσύνη *

----------


## Ggeorgee82

Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας δει και τα δικά μου στατιστικά, γιατί έχω περίπου 2-3 diconnects την ημέρα:



UpStream: 946 Kbps

DownStream: 7671 Kbps

Noise Margin: 5dB (UpStream & DownStream)

Attenuaton: 32dB (UpStream), 53dB (DownStream)

Επειδή δε γνωρίζω και πολλά, είμαι καλά ή όχι?  :Smile:

----------


## No-Name

Δεν θα έλεγα ότι εισαι καλά με 53 attenuation.....αφού κλειδώνεις και στα 7.5 καλα είναι αλλά λόγω των ποσυνδέσεων ζήταν να σε πάνω στα 7 ή ακόμα και 6.5Mbps.Καλό θα ήταν να γυρίσεις και σε 2play καθώς η τηλεόραση μαζί με το internet δεν πρόκειται να πάιξουν :Sad: 

Μίλησε και με την ΟΝ μήπως και είναι βλάβη βρόχου

----------


## grphoto

Εισαι λιγο μακρια (attenuation) για αυτο και εχεις κατεβει στα 7000 ολα αυτα που ειπαμε ισχυουν στο full για σενα τσεκαρε πριζες/ καλωδια/ splitter αν ανεβεις 1-2 νουμερακια στο noise λογικα δεν θα εχεις disconnect, βεβαια η χαμηλοτερη απο το κανονικο ταχυτητα δεν θα αλλαξει γιατι το attenuation ειναι μεγαλο.

----------


## Gordito

> Δεν θα έλεγα ότι εισαι καλά με 53 attenuation.....αφού κλειδώνεις και στα 7.5 καλα είναι αλλά λόγω των ποσυνδέσεων ζήταν να σε πάνω στα 7 ή ακόμα και 6.5Mbps.Καλό θα ήταν να γυρίσεις και σε 2play καθώς η τηλεόραση μαζί με το internet δεν πρόκειται να πάιξουν
> 
> Μίλησε και με την ΟΝ μήπως και είναι βλάβη βρόχου


Τι εννοεις; ενδεχεται σοβαρα να μην πιανω και εγω την μεγιστη ταχυτητα και να συγχρονιζω χαμηλα.
Η τηλεοραση θελει περιπου 3-4mbps ετσι δεν ειναι; Υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανει σπασιματα σε τετοια ταχυτητα (χωρις παραλληλη χρηση net );

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Τι εννοεις; ενδεχεται σοβαρα να μην πιανω και εγω την μεγιστη ταχυτητα και να συγχρονιζω χαμηλα.
> Η τηλεοραση θελει περιπου 3-4mbps ετσι δεν ειναι; Υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανει σπασιματα σε τετοια ταχυτητα (χωρις παραλληλη χρηση net );


Σε περιπτωση που δεν εχει disconnect και παντα με βαση την λογικη οτι η Ον θα παρεχει απροβληματιστα το bandwith , οχι δεν θα εχει.. εκτος αν υπαρχει προβλημα στην καλωδιωση μπλα μπλα.

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας δει και τα δικά μου στατιστικά, γιατί έχω περίπου 2-3 diconnects την ημέρα:
> 
> 
> 
> UpStream: 946 Kbps
> 
> DownStream: 7671 Kbps
> 
> Noise Margin: 5dB (UpStream & DownStream)
> ...



Φιλε για τα στατιστικα της γραμμης σου εισαι πολυ καλα..εγω με καλυτερα στατιστικα ημουν πολυ χειροτερα :Wink:

----------


## Gordito

Oχι η καλωδιωση ειναι νεα, ακομα δεν εχει περαστει :Razz: , οποτε δεν θα τιθεται θεμα.
Την ταχυτητα θα την χαμηλωσω μεχρι να μην εχω καθολου disconnects.

Η τηλεοραση + το προβλημα των αποσυνδεσεων με κανουν να βαλω δευτερη γραμμη, η ταχυτητα δεν με προβληματιζει (μεχρι να την εχω ισως :Razz: )

----------


## CMS

Οσο χαμηλώνεις την ταχύτητα βελτιώνεις τον θόρυβο και φυσικά λιγοστεύεις ...τα disconnects ... 

αυτό δεν είναι πάντα πανάκεια ... εκείνοι που έχουν θόρυβο έχουν διαφορετικά disconnects ανάλογα με την πηγή του θορύβου ... και άλλοι είναι σε χειρότερη μοίρα άλλοι σε καλύτερη ... 

πάντως με ένα καλό SNR δηλαδή πάνω από 15 ... κανονικά δεν έχεις disconnects ... 

ξέρεις τί θα μενδιέφερε να δω κάπου? ένα στατιστικό στοιχείο ... ειδικά στην ΟΝ ... πόσοι νέοι βρόγχοι βγήκανε σκάρτοι και προβληματικοί και πόσοι όχι (με στοιχεία θορύβου καλύτερα) ... 

αυτό δεν το έχω καταλάβει μέχρι σήμερα γιατί δεν είναι κάπου μαζεμένα τα στοιχεία αυτά ...

δεν ανοίγει κανένα παλλικάρι κανένα νήμα ... να ψηφίσουν εκείνοι με τους νέους βρόγχους? να καταλάβουμε τί παίζει στο θέμα αυτό ?

----------


## Gordito

Εχω 10 τωρα στο SNR αλλα με νεο βρογχο και νεα καλωδιωση στο σπιτι νομιζω θα βελτιωθει πολυ γιατι εχω και πολυ θορυβο (~45 Db).

----------


## CMS

Και φυσικά εκείνο που εννοούσε πριν ο no-name είναι ότι συγχρονισμένος κάποιος στα 6-7Mbps δεν θα μπορεί να ευχαριστηθεί το internet όταν ανοίγει την IPTV ... και φυσικά είναι σωστός ...

γιατί δεν κάνουμε αφαίρεση από τα 7Mbps να βγάλουμε τα 4-5 της IPTV να δούμε τί internet έχουμε ... δεν πάιζει ακριβώς έτσι το 3play ...το sagem θα γονατίζει το internet στην περίπτωση αυτή και θα του δημιουργεί τρομερές μεταπτώσεις ...εδώ το καταλαβαίνεις όταν είσαι συγχρονισμένος στα 10Mbps και ξαφνικά ανοίγει η γυναίκα από μέσα το sagem και εσύ εκείνη την ώρα χωρίς να το ξέρεις κάνεις party στο internet (αλλά λογαριάζεις χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο) ... :Razz:

----------


## CMS

> Εχω 10 τωρα στο SNR αλλα με νεο βρογχο και νεα καλωδιωση στο σπιτι νομιζω θα βελτιωθει πολυ γιατι εχω και πολυ θορυβο (~45 Db).


Η περίπτωση έχει ενδιαφέρον ... όλα θα παίξουν ρόλο ... στην νέα γραμμή ...και το SNR (για τα disconnects) αλλά και το attenuation που κανονικά δεν θα σου αλλάξει τόσο ...

κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου πει πώς θα συγχρονίσει το pirelli ... να δούμε ...

----------


## No-Name

Είμαι θετικος σε ότι αφροά τους ανενργούς βρόχους και αν λάβω υπόψην μου το νεο βρόχο που μου είχε φέρει ο ΟΤΕ για την ΟΝ  είχε πολύ καλά χαρακτηριστικά και 2-3 μονάδες κάτω το attenuation(ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ πώς έγινε αυτό)

----------


## CMS

αν καταλάβατε ... για το 3play .. η κίνηση της ΟΝ να σηκώσει το δίκτυό της στα 16Mbps είναι σημαντική ...

γιατί με τα 16Mbps προσπαθεί να δώσει καλύτερη συμπεριφορά ειδικά στον χρήστη εκείνο που το sagem του δημιουργεί σίγουρα προβληματάκι και αστάθεια στην ταυτόχρονη χρήση του internet ... και ανήκω στην κατηγορία αυτή ... δηλαδή εκείνοι που κάνουν πληρη χρήση 3play οπωσδήποτε θα δούν καλύτερη συμπεριφορά του internet όταν το αδηφάγο sagem είναι σε πλήρη λειτουργία ....

το κακό είναι ότι εκεί αρχίζει και το μεταίχμιο του adsl2+ ... δηλαδή ποιος θα συγχρονίσει σωστά στα 16 και με τί θόρυβο γιατί υπάρχει πάντα και η IPTV που πρώτη επηρεάζεται από τον θόρυβο ...

αυτή είναι και η μαγεία του 3play ... έχει όμως και τους τεχνικούς πονοκεφάλους της για τον χρήστη και τον ISP ...

----------


## AnastasiosK

Γι'αυτο και επραξε πολυ σωστα και δημιουργησε και αλλες προσφορες 2play κ.λ.π

----------


## NIKOLAE

Καλησπέρα σας! Ειμαι απο το Πέραμα και θα ηθελα να σας κάνω δυο ερωτήσεις. 
Πόσο καιρο έκανε να ενεργοποιηθεί μετά τη αίτησή σας η γραμμή οταν ήρθε το ιδιόκτητο στην περιοχή σας:
Και, τα fax σας τα χρεώνει και αν ναι πόσο:
Ευχαριστώ πολύ...

----------


## seastavros

Up Stream


1023 (Kbps.)

Down Stream


11255 (Kbps.)

    * [Go Top]

# Operation Data / Defect Indication:

Operation Data


Upstream


Downstream

Noise Margin


5 dB


5 dB

Attenuation


23 dB


32 dB




Συνεχίζω να έχω αποσυνδέσεις! Το έχω αναφέρει στην ΟΝ.Κάθε βράδυ η τηλέοραση δεν παίζει!

----------


## seastavros

> Καλησπέρα σας! Ειμαι απο το Πέραμα και θα ηθελα να σας κάνω δυο ερωτήσεις. 
> Πόσο καιρο έκανε να ενεργοποιηθεί μετά τη αίτησή σας η γραμμή οταν ήρθε το ιδιόκτητο στην περιοχή σας:
> Και, τα fax σας τα χρεώνει και αν ναι πόσο:
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ...


Εκανα αίτηση 27 Ιουλίου κα προχθές ενεργοποιήθηκα! Μεσολάβησε και ο 15 Αυγουστος!

----------


## nikolaos7

> Καλησπέρα σας! Ειμαι απο το Πέραμα και θα ηθελα να σας κάνω δυο ερωτήσεις. 
> Πόσο καιρο έκανε να ενεργοποιηθεί μετά τη αίτησή σας η γραμμή οταν ήρθε το ιδιόκτητο στην περιοχή σας:
> Και, τα fax σας τα χρεώνει και αν ναι πόσο:
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ...




Off Topic


		Στο Πέραμα πότε δίνουν κάλυψη?Από ότι έχω δεί στο δρόμο πρέπει να έχουν ρίξει οπτικές αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιος πάροχος

----------


## harris

> Συνεχίζω να έχω αποσυνδέσεις! Το έχω αναφέρει στην ΟΝ.Κάθε βράδυ η τηλέοραση δεν παίζει!



Με SNR στα 5dB, μου φαίνεται απολύτως λογικό  :Wink: 

Ζήτα τους να κατεβάσουν λίγο την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού  :Wink:

----------


## seastavros

Το πρωί δεν έχω disconnects και η τηλεόραση παίζει κανονικά αν και κάνει κάποια σπασίματα! Πιστεύω να διορθωθεί! :Smile: 

Τα στατιστικά μου είναι Up Stream 981 (Kbps.)
Down Stream 12284 (Kbps.)




Noise Margin


5 dB


5 dB

Attenuation


23 dB


32 dB

----------


## Gordito

Γειτονα μαλλον πρεπει να χαμηλωσεις λιγο ταχυτητα γιατι θα συνεχισει να σου κανει διακοπες.

----------


## harris

> Γειτονα μαλλον πρεπει να χαμηλωσεις λιγο ταχυτητα γιατι θα συνεχισει να σου κανει διακοπες.


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω  :One thumb up: 

Αν και πριν, μπορεί να ακολουθήσει τον οδηγό  :Wink:

----------


## droulas13

Μολις εκανα αιτηση τηλεφωνικα και μου αφησαν τις καλυτερες των εντυπωσεων. Μου ειπε οτι αν ποτε υπαρξει σοβαρο προβλημα θα υπαρχει στο επομενο παγιο μια μειωση η' και αν ειναι συνεχομενο θα μπορω να διακοψω ανα πασα στιγμη(ειδικα συμπλερωνω εγω αφου σου λεει οτι πραγματοποιειται ηχογραφηση της κλησης, η αποδειξη γινεται και πιο ευκολη, χωρις νομικο μπερδεμα)


Καλα ξεκινησαμε. Ελπιζω η συνεχεια να ειναι αναλογη. Το καλο ειναι οτι δεν εξαρτομαι απο μια μονο εταιρια οποτε ανα πασα στιγμη λογικα θα εχω τηλ και νετ απο την μια εστω.

----------


## greg21

ποσα λεφτα σου ειπε για ενεργοποιηση?εμενα μου ειπαν 65 και τελικα ειναι 95.και εγω τελλας ειμαι.

----------


## chrismasgr

Αυτή η (ακριβή) χρέωση ενεργοποίησης μου την δίνει. :Evil:

----------


## Gordito

> Αυτή η (ακριβή) χρέωση ενεργοποίησης μου την δίνει.


Nαι αλλα δεν παιρνεις και μαπα εξοπλισμο.
Προτιμω 1000 φορες να πληρωνω και να παιρνω παρα να παιρνω "δωρεαν" εξοπλισμο και να μην μπορω να κανω δουλεια.

----------


## droulas13

65 μου ειπε γιατι εχω ηδη γραμμη οτε. Δηλαδη τωρα εχω μια γραμμη οτε και μια γραμμη τελλας.


Ενταξει δεν ειναι και λιγα τα 65 ευρω αλλα τωρα που εχει την προσφορα το πακετο λεει. Με 35 ευρω εχεις αυτα που σου δινει η τελλας και η φορθνετ(το θεμα της ταχυτητας παιζει) + κλησεις για εξωτερικο +iptv με την δυντατοτητα να βλεπεις αυτα που χανεις κτλ. Ασε που σου δινει και ασυρματο που στην τελλας και στην φορθνετ το πληρωνεις παραπανω(απο την αλλη οταν ληξει η συνδρομη στο περνουν πισω).



Σκεφτομουν το θεμα της iptv και ειναι πολυ εξυπνο και φιγουρατζιδικο χωρις να επιβαρυνει την ον. Πολυ εξυπνο εκ μερους της γιατι και ολοι να βαλουν ταυτοχρονα να δουν τηλεοραση το δικτθο δεν επιρρεαζεται σοβαρα γιατι μιλαμε για ελλινικη κινηση μονο που και αυτη εξαρταται μονο απο την υποδομη σε οπτικες και οχι απο την διασυνδεση με εξωτερικο. Οποτε στην πραξη την συμφερει ολο και πιο πολυ να βλεπουν τηλεοραση ωστε να δεσμευεται η γραμμη του χρηστη και να περιοριζονται τα νταουν του. Ειναι κατι σαν καπ τεχνητο, μονο που δεν φερνει αντιδρασεις!!

----------


## chrismasgr

> Nαι αλλα δεν παιρνεις και μαπα εξοπλισμο.
> Προτιμω 1000 φορες να πληρωνω και να παιρνω παρα να παιρνω "δωρεαν" εξοπλισμο και να μην μπορω να κανω δουλεια.


 
Καλά για τον εξοπλισμό δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη γιατί δεν το ξέρω. Αλλά σκεφτομαι και εγώ να βάλω κάποια στιγμή on telecoms και φοβάμαι να δώσω τα χρήμματα της ενεργοποιήσης  γιατί μου φαίνονται πολλά (95 ευρώ ; ) αλλά και γιατί μετά το στραπάτσω με την tellas έχω τον φόβο ότι δεν θα ενεργοποιηθώ και θα τα πληρώσω τσάμπα.

----------


## Gordito

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι; Ο εξοπλισμος σε μας μενει ετσι; Δεν τον δινουμε πισω;

----------


## Gordito

> Καλά για τον εξοπλισμό δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη γιατί δεν το ξέρω. Αλλά δεν και εγώ να βάλω κάποια στιγμή on telecoms και φοβάμαι να δώσω τα χρήμματα της ενεργοποιήσης και γιατί μου φαίνονται πολλά (95 ευρώ ; ) αλλά και γιατί μετά το στραπάτσω με την tellas έχω τον φόβο ότι δεν θα ενεργοποιηθώ και θα τα πληρώσω τσάμπα.


Πολυ απλα σου εχουν βαλει το τελος ενεργοποιησης, που στην ουσια πληρωνεις τον εξοπλισμο.
Αντι λοιπον να σου δωσει τον φτηνο εξοπλισμο "δωρεαν" σου πασαρει τον καλο απευθειας.

Και μην ξεχνας οτι παιρνεις και το tv box....

----------


## evagelos

Οχι 
τον επιστρέφεις

----------


## erateinos

> Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι; Ο εξοπλισμος σε μας μενει ετσι; Δεν τον δινουμε πισω;


δυστυχώς δεν μας ανήκει ο εξοπλισμός

----------


## grphoto

Ειναι χρησιδανειο



Off Topic


		Τι εγινε εσυ ακομα εδω εισαι?  :ROFL: 



Ερατεινο  :Razz:

----------


## Gordito

Ναι ε;
Αρα να μην πεταξω το 9105  :Razz: 



Off Topic


		Για ποιον λες;

----------


## nikolaos7

> Καλά για τον εξοπλισμό δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη γιατί δεν το ξέρω. Αλλά σκεφτομαι και εγώ να βάλω κάποια στιγμή on telecoms και φοβάμαι να δώσω τα χρήμματα της ενεργοποιήσης  γιατί μου φαίνονται πολλά (95 ευρώ ; ) αλλά και γιατί μετά το στραπάτσω με την tellas έχω τον φόβο ότι δεν θα ενεργοποιηθώ και θα τα πληρώσω τσάμπα.


Ναί εσύ επέλεξες καινούρια γραμμή με καινούριο αριθμό

----------


## chrismasgr

Ξέρετε μέχρι πότε ισχίει η προσφορά;

----------


## nikolaos7

> Ξέρετε μέχρι πότε ισχίει η προσφορά;


Μέχρι 30-09

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		@nikchris για μένα λέει ο grphoto 
Γιώργο ξεχάστηκα εδώ  :Razz:  :Razz: 



στους όρους  4.4 και 4.6 της ΟΝ αναφέρει για τον εξοπλισμό

----------


## greg21

Για τα 65 ή 95 λεει πουθενα?

----------


## chrismasgr

> Για τα 65 ή 95 λεει πουθενα?


 
http://www.ontelecoms.com/on/pricing...ry=ontelephony

----------


## greg21

ανακριβειες λεει.τα 65 λεει αν εχεις ηδη γραμμη.γενικα.αλλα ισχυει μονο για οτε.καροιδια

----------


## grphoto

Γειτονα με ολα αυτα που εχω διαβασει σε ολα τα υποφορουμ, τα 30 Ευρω ειναι η λιγοτερη ταλαιπωρια που μπορει να σου προσφερει ενας παροχος.

(Φυσικα δεν σου λεω να τα χασεις, ουτε οτι δεν ειναι λεφτα, και ενα ευρω εχει αξια, και φυσικα μπορεις να κανεις καταγγελια και να τα παρεις ισως πισω, το οποιο στο ευχομαι).

Απλα εννοω οτι αρκετοι εδω μεσα, θα τα διναν ευχαριστως για να μην ταλαιπωρουνται οταν γινονται προβληματα, ασε που αρκετοι απο αυτους ξοδευουν τελικα πολυ περισσοτερα σε κλησεις απο κινητα κλπ σε CC των παροχων.

----------


## doum7

... από 31/07/07, που ολοκληρώθηκε η φορητότητα στην ΟΝ, μόνο 137€ στην COSMOTE ...

----------


## greg21

ναι γειτονα εχεις δικαιο.τελλας εχω και ξερω.αλλα καπου σου την σπαει αυτο.ας ειναι το τελευταιο προβλημα μου με την εταιρεια.αλλα δεν αλλαζει το γεγονος οτι σε 4 μερες εχουν διαθεσιμο τον εξοπλισμο και εχουν στειλει απο την δευτερη μερα την αιτηση.καλυτερα θα ηταν ομως να ενεργοποιηθουμε πρωτα και μετα να δωσουμε τα 95.

----------


## droulas13

Μπειτε και εσεις ρε να ψηφισετε!


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=128612&page=2

----------


## Ggeorgee82

Βρε παιδιά, είναι λογικό να έχω download γύρω στα 1 - 2 Mbps?
Ενεργοποιήθηκα την Δευτέρα 10/09 και σκέφτομαι μήπως είναι αυτή η αιτία και στην συνέχεια διορθωθούν τα πράγματα.
Δεν αναφέρω καν τα disconnects...
(Ευτυχώς σήμερα δεν είχα κανένα εδώ και 2,5 ώρες!)  :Razz: 

Εχθές μίλησα με κάποιον υπάλληλο στο cc και μου είπε ότι θα το δώσει βλάβη.
Αν όμως ανεβάσει το Noise από το 5 στο 7 πχ, δεν θα πέσει κι άλλο η ταχύτητα?
Να αναφέρω πως δεν πρέπει να απέχω και τόσο πολύ από τον Α/Κ Ηλιούπολης καθώς μένω στα σύνορα Αργυρούπολης - Ελληνικού.
Δικαιολογείται αυτή η ταχύτητα στο download?

----------


## seastavros

> Βρε παιδιά, είναι λογικό να έχω download γύρω στα 1 - 2 Mbps?
> Ενεργοποιήθηκα την Δευτέρα 10/09 και σκέφτομαι μήπως είναι αυτή η αιτία και στην συνέχεια διορθωθούν τα πράγματα.
> Δεν αναφέρω καν τα disconnects...
> (Ευτυχώς σήμερα δεν είχα κανένα εδώ και 2,5 ώρες!) 
> 
> Εχθές μίλησα με κάποιον υπάλληλο στο cc και μου είπε ότι θα το δώσει βλάβη.
> Αν όμως ανεβάσει το Noise από το 5 στο 7 πχ, δεν θα πέσει κι άλλο η ταχύτητα?
> Να αναφέρω πως δεν πρέπει να απέχω και τόσο πολύ από τον Α/Κ Ηλιούπολης καθώς μένω στα σύνορα Αργυρούπολης - Ελληνικού.
> Δικαιολογείται αυτή η ταχύτητα στο download?


Και εγώ μένω σύνορα Αργυρούπολης και Ηλιούπολης  και έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Το έχω αναφέρει και πιστεύω να φτιαχτεί!

----------


## Ggeorgee82

Κι εγώ το ίδιο ελπίζω, φίλε!
Το κακό είναι ότι εμείς σε αυτή την περιοχή ανήκουμε στον Α/Κ Ηλιούπολης που είναι σχετικά μακριά.
Αν υπήρχε Α/Κ Αργυρούπολης θα ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα! :P

Από το Σάββατο πάντως παρατηρώ κάτι που μου κάνει εντύπωση.
Αν μπω σε κάποιο p2p πρόγραμμα έχω disconnect μετά από λίγα λεπτά.
Το παρατήρησα περισσότερο εχθές.
Όλη μέρα δεν είχα μέχρι το απογευματάκι που μπήκα σε ένα πρόγραμμα.
Μετά από 5' disconnect.

Αργά το βράδυ πάλι το ίδιο.

Σύμπτωση?

----------


## seastavros

> Κι εγώ το ίδιο ελπίζω, φίλε!
> Το κακό είναι ότι εμείς σε αυτή την περιοχή ανήκουμε στον Α/Κ Ηλιούπολης που είναι σχετικά μακριά.
> Αν υπήρχε Α/Κ Αργυρούπολης θα ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα! :P
> 
> Από το Σάββατο πάντως παρατηρώ κάτι που μου κάνει εντύπωση.
> Αν μπω σε κάποιο p2p πρόγραμμα έχω disconnect μετά από λίγα λεπτά.
> Το παρατήρησα περισσότερο εχθές.
> Όλη μέρα δεν είχα μέχρι το απογευματάκι που μπήκα σε ένα πρόγραμμα.
> Μετά από 5' disconnect.
> ...


Εγώ μένω ακριβώς πάνω στα σύνορα Αργυρούπολης Ηλιούπολης και dslam Αργυρούπολης να υπήρχε νομίζω θα ήτανε μακριά απο εμένα. Εγώ το βράδυ έχω disconnects συνήθως αν και εχθές δεν έιχα.Πιστεύω θα βελτιωθεί! :One thumb up:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Παιδια και εγω σε συνορα περιοχων μενω..κατ'επεκταση μακρια απο το dslam... και ειχα κι εγω προβληματα..και δυστηχως..ειναι λογικα!

----------


## erateinos

> Παιδια και εγω σε συνορα περιοχων μενω..κατ'επεκταση μακρια απο το dslam... και ειχα κι εγω προβληματα..και δυστηχως..ειναι λογικα!


Τάσο ανάλογα τα σύνορα και που είναι το DSLAM   :Whistle: 
εγώ που είμαι στον Άλιμο σύνορα με Π.Φάληρο είμαι από τους τυχερούς   :Wink:

----------


## Ggeorgee82

Μόνο την Κυριακή ήταν καλή η κατάσταση!
Από εχθές άρχισαν πάλι τα disconnects κι ακόμη περιμένω να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο για την βλάβη που μου είπαν...

----------


## Nemessis

Σημερα απλά για άλλη μια φορά μου απέδειξαν πόσο ανιδεο είναι το προσωπικό τους.
Μίλησα με  "τεχνικούς" (ο Θεος να τους κάνει τεχνικους) και κανένας τους δεν μπορουσε να ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με τα διάφορα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω. Δεν θέλω να αρχισω απ'την απαράδεκτη στάση που κρατούν απέναντι στον πελάτη! Συμπέρασμα, μάλλον λόγο βιαστικής κίνησης που έκανε η ΟΝ, δεν είχε ευκαιρία να φιλτράρει σωστά στις προσλήψεις και βρήκα μόνο προσωπικό με ειδίκευση στην ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Σημερα απλά για άλλη μια φορά μου απέδειξαν πόσο ανιδεο είναι το προσωπικό τους.
> Μίλησα με  "τεχνικούς" (ο Θεος να τους κάνει τεχνικους) και κανένας τους δεν μπορουσε να ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με τα διάφορα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω. Δεν θέλω να αρχισω απ'την απαράδεκτη στάση που κρατούν απέναντι στον πελάτη! Συμπέρασμα, μάλλον λόγο βιαστικής κίνησης που έκανε η ΟΝ, δεν είχε ευκαιρία να φιλτράρει σωστά στις προσλήψεις και βρήκα μόνο προσωπικό με ειδίκευση στην ταλαιπωρία.


Μπα πιστεύω πως το φαινόμενο αυτό που θίγεις είναι γενικότερο με τους τεχνικούς.
Πάντως μου ακούγονται περίεργα τα παράπονα αυτά μιας και έχω αποκομίσει την αίσθηση, από αυτά που ακούω από ενεργοποιημένους χρήστες, ότι η ΟΝ βελτιώθηκε τρομερά σχεδόν σε όλους τους τομείς. Βέβαια να επισημάνω ότι δεν αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα οπότε και δεν έχω άποψη για την αντιμετώπιση του help desk της ΟΝ.
Καλό κουράγιο...

----------


## Nemessis

> Μπα πιστεύω πως το φαινόμενο αυτό που θίγεις είναι γενικότερο με τους τεχνικούς.
> Πάντως μου ακούγονται περίεργα τα παράπονα αυτά μιας και έχω αποκομίσει την αίσθηση, από αυτά που ακούω από ενεργοποιημένους χρήστες, ότι η ΟΝ βελτιώθηκε τρομερά σχεδόν σε όλους τους τομείς. Βέβαια να επισημάνω ότι δεν αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα οπότε και δεν έχω άποψη για την αντιμετώπιση του help desk της ΟΝ.
> Καλό κουράγιο...


Δυστυχώς όσοι έχουν προβλήματα με την ΟΝ (τεχνικής απόψεως) είναι μικρή η πιθανότητα να έχουν να κάνουν με τεχνικό που γνωρίζει το αντικείμενο. Καλό κουράγιο λοιπόν σε όλους όσους αντιμετωπίζουν τεχνικά προβλήματα με την ΟΝ. :Thumb down:

----------


## marimo

Πιστεύω πως πολλά κρίνονται στο:
α) αν τελικά σε δώσουν σε τεχνικό
β) αν ο τεχνικός αυτός είναι "μάχιμος" ή τηλεφώνου...  :Razz: 

Ο πρώτος διαχωρισμός που γίνεται είναι προφανής, μιας και πολλές κλήσεις προς το τεχνικό τμήμα τα απαντά το helpdesk.
Όσον αφορά στο δεύτερο (προσωπική άποψη και μόνο και δεν αφορά στο οργανόγραμμα της εταιρίας που αγνοώ  :Cool: ) έχω μιλήσει με ανθρώπους της τεχνικής υποστήριξης, οι οποίοι παραδέχτηκαν πως οι βασικότερες γνώσεις τους προκύπτουν από εκπαίδευση εντός της εταιρίας (τεχνικοί τηλεφώνου). Όταν ρωτούσα κάτι δύσκολο, το σημείωναν και επικοινωνούσε κάποιος άλλος αργότερα μαζί μου.
Πολλές φορές έχω μιλήσει και με παλικάρια που πραγματικά ξέρουν τη δουλειά τους (μάχιμοι τεχνικοί).

Το φαινόμενο πάντως να είναι κάποιος που να λέγεται "τεχνικός" στην άλλη άκρη του τηλεφώνου και να μην γνωρίζει ούτε τα βασικά, το έχω συναντήσει σε όλες τις εταιρίες με τις οποίες έχω συνεργαστεί τα τελευταία χρόνια (ΟΤΕ, HOL, ON κλπ).



Off Topic


		Εδώ γεννιούνται βασικά ερωτήματα, όπως ποιος μπορεί να ονομάζεται τεχνικός σε θέματα πληροφορικής και επικοινωνιών, "ειδικός", προϊστάμενος κλπ κλπ.
 Αυτά δυστυχώς έχουν να κάνουν με θέματα επαγγελματικής κατοχύρωσης και είναι εκτός... 
Τα αποτελέσματά τους τα ζούμε, καθημερινά... Από το σχεδιασμό και την υλοποίηση κάθε έργου, έως την τεχνική υποστήριξη...

----------


## akrato

Μόλις τέσταρα την γραμμή και έχω το εξής πρόβλημα:

Συνδέομαι στα 8200-8300 (παίζει κάθε φορά που κλείνω τον router...) και κατεβάζω το πολύ με 3 Mpbs... 

Ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι θέλει σετάρισμα η γραμμή και να ανέβω στα 10 MΒ ώστε να έχω σταθερότητα και υψηλές ταχύτητες... 

Έχω noise margin 5 (κακό αυτό από ότι ξέρω...) και attenuation 41 (επίσης κακό αλλά μέχρι 11-12 νομίζω τα σηκώνει η γραμμή...)

Το noise margin ξέρω ότι πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 12  (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205)

Αυτό μπορεί να αλλάξει από τους τεχνικούς της ΟΝ ή έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή που έδωσε ο ΟΤΕ?

----------


## erateinos

τι down stream έχεις?
εάν είναι πάνω από 10000 Kbps διορθώνετε  :Wink:

----------


## Gordito

Oσον αφορα το Dslam Ηλιουπολης εσεις  Ggeorgee82 + seastavros ειστε _τυχεροι_, εγω που μενω Ελληνικο και εξυπηρετουμαι απο Ηλιουπολη;  :Razz:

----------


## criss_x

Η δική μου εμπειρία:

Έχω υποβάλλει εδώ και αρκετές μέρες την αίτηση. Πρόκειται για μια νέα σύνδεση κι όχι για μεταφορά από άλλο πάροχο τηλεφωνίας ή Internet!!! Πακέτο όλα σε ένα... 

Ο υπάλληλος μου είπε ότι σε 20 ημέρες max θα είμαι On!!! Ξαφνικά και αφού έχω παραλάβει τον εξοπλισμό, δέχομαι τηλεφώνημα από την ON όπου μία κυρία μου λέει το εξής καταπληκτικό: ... "Ο ΟΤΕ σε απάντηση στην αίτησή τους για λογαριαμό μου, δεν διαθέτει γραμμή στην γειτονιά μου!!!" Προσπαθούσε δε να με παροτρύνει να τηλεφωνήσω εγώ στον ΟΤΕ και να τους διαμαρτυρηθώ μήπως και ιδρώσει το αφτί τους!!! 

Επίσης μου είπε, ότι ευθέως ο ΟΤΕ τους πετάει κατάμουτρα "Δεν ποτίζαμε ένα χωράφι τόσα χρόνια για να έρθετε τώρα εσείς οι ιδιώτες να ωφεληθείτε από τους καρπούς του!!! Για να μη μακρυγορώ.... ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ!!!

Εν ολίγοις το "ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο" δεν είναι απλά μύθος, αλλά κατ' εμέ αγγίζει τα όρια της απάτης, όταν στις διαφημήσεις και τις περιγραφές μιλάνε για ανεξάρτητο και ιδιότητο δίκτυο χωρίς καμμία εμπολοκή του ΟΤΕ!!!

Βεβαίως τους απάντησα ότι είναι δικό τους θέμα να επιλύσουν τις διαφορές τους με τον ΟΤΕ... εγώ ήδη εχω προπληρώσει το κόστος ενεργοποίησης 93 Ευώ και ακόμη περιμένω πότε θα δεήσουν να με εξυπηρετήσουν!!!

Ωστόσο, από πολλούς έχω ακούσει ότι και οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι δεν είναι καλύτεροι!!!

Είμαι στο παρά πέντε να ακυρώσω την αίτηση αλλά φοβούμαι ότι θα χάσω τα 95 Ευρώ!!!

----------


## erateinos

@criss_x κατανοώ εν μέρη την αγανάκτηση σου,
δεν είσαι ενεργοποιημένος και γράφεις εδώ, αυτό το παραβλέπουμε
με το να γράφεις τα ίδια σε άλλο θέμα της ΟΝ δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι .....
πάλι οι ίδιοι θα τα διαβάσουμε

----------


## jason_boy

φιλε σιμφονω απολιτα μαζι σου, με κατι επιπλεον βεβαια μικροπροβλιματακια τις πρωτες μερες, παντως για το πακετο *διθενιπιρεσιων τηλεφωνιας των 4 ευρω ειναι εσχος....!!!*

----------


## LEFTKOYL

παιδια εχω μεγαλο προβλημα με το τηλεφωνο δεν μπορω να ακουσω τον αλλον που μου μιλαει ειναι χειροτερα και απο κινητο που δεν εχει σημα!
αλλαξα τα splliters και περιμενω να δω διαφορα αν οχι τοτε θα το αναφερω στην ΟΝ αν μπορεσω να τους βρω γιατι εχθες που επαιρνα 3 φορες δεν μπορεσα να τους μιλησω.
το ιντερνετ εχει πεσει αισθητα στα 7 με 8mb και εχω προβληματα με την ΤV.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Τάσο ανάλογα τα σύνορα και που είναι το DSLAM 
> εγώ που είμαι στον Άλιμο σύνορα με Π.Φάληρο είμαι από τους τυχερούς


Έχει καθόλου προβλήματα το Καλαμάκι? Έχω ακούσει από γνωστό πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο από τον Μάιο που δεν μπορεί να λυθεί ακόμη! Έχει σταματήσει να πληρώνει τους λογαριασμούς του πλέον. Δεν κατάλαβα τι φταίει, αλλά δεν μπορούν να του βρουν λύση.
Αυτός είναι πολύ κοντά στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ. Εγώ λίγο πιο μακριά, αλλά από εξασθένηση και S/N με την Tellas είμαι μια χαρά, οπότε πιστεύω και με την ΟΝ να μην έχω πρόβλημα.
Λογικά αυτές τις μέρες θα στείλω την αίτηση στην ΟΝ και ελπίζω να κάνω σωστή επιλογή!

----------


## SpUga5

> φιλε σιμφονω απολιτα μαζι σου, με κατι επιπλεον βεβαια μικροπροβλιματακια τις πρωτες μερες, παντως για το πακετο *διθενιπιρεσιων τηλεφωνιας των 4 ευρω ειναι εσχος....!!!*


??έ????!!?! :Closed topic:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Takerman

> παιδια εχω μεγαλο προβλημα με το τηλεφωνο δεν μπορω να ακουσω τον αλλον που μου μιλαει ειναι χειροτερα και απο κινητο που δεν εχει σημα!
> αλλαξα τα splliters και περιμενω να δω διαφορα αν οχι τοτε θα το αναφερω στην ΟΝ αν μπορεσω να τους βρω γιατι εχθες που επαιρνα 3 φορες δεν μπορεσα να τους μιλησω.
> το ιντερνετ εχει πεσει αισθητα στα 7 με 8mb και εχω προβληματα με την ΤV.


Μια απο τα ίδια είμαι κι εγώ. Λες και κάνουν γαργάρες ακούγοντε αυτοί που με καλούν.

----------


## erateinos

> Έχει καθόλου προβλήματα το Καλαμάκι? Έχω ακούσει από γνωστό πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο από τον Μάιο που δεν μπορεί να λυθεί ακόμη! Έχει σταματήσει να πληρώνει τους λογαριασμούς του πλέον. Δεν κατάλαβα τι φταίει, αλλά δεν μπορούν να του βρουν λύση.
> Αυτός είναι πολύ κοντά στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ. Εγώ λίγο πιο μακριά, αλλά από εξασθένηση και S/N με την Tellas είμαι μια χαρά, οπότε πιστεύω και με την ΟΝ να μην έχω πρόβλημα.
> Λογικά αυτές τις μέρες θα στείλω την αίτηση στην ΟΝ και ελπίζω να κάνω σωστή επιλογή!


στο Καλαμάκι υπάρχουν προβλήματα σε isdn και adsl από τα πολλά σκαψίματα που έχουν γίνει  :Rant:  


Off Topic


		το τηλέφωνο μου isdn που είναι στον ΟΤΕ έχει γενικά προβλήματα (θόρυβο, διακοπή σύνδεσης) 
κάθε 2-3 μήνες είμαστε σε επαφή  :Razz: 
έχουν μετρήσει την γραμμή μου, έχουν κάνει διάφορους συνδυασμούς και αλλαγες άλλα δεν διορθώνετε το πρόβλημα 
	

στο studio μου που είναι στο άνω Καλαμάκι (Θεομήτορος κοντά στην εκκλησία) έχω πάλι ΟΝ  :Wink:  από τον ιδιοκτήτη μου  :One thumb up: 
η γραμμή είναι κλειδωμένη στα 5000kbps (λόγο απόστασης) 
δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα ούτε στο internet ούτε στο τηλέφωνο

----------


## Takerman

3 διαφορετικές μάρκες φίλτρα έχω πάρει αλλά τίποτα. Χθές τους ξαναπήρα για πολλοστή φορά, η απάντηση η γνωστή, θα το μεταφέρουμε και θα σας καλέσει τεχνικός κλπ...... Νομίζω αυτό είναι το χειρότερο κομμάτι αυτής της εταιρίας. Η εξυπηρέτηση και το after sales.

----------


## LEFTKOYL

πανντως εμενα με εχουν παρει συνολο 2 μηνες τωρα που ειμαι ΟΝ 15 φορες οι τεχνικοι!

----------


## Avesael

Τίποτα, τίποτα αυτή η εταιρία! Χάλια μαύρα το support της, οι υπηρεσίες της, ο εξοπλισμός της! Αίσχος! Έχω ξεκινήσει να γράφω την αίτηση διακοπής των υπηρεσιών!  :Evil:  ΟΤΕ μωρέ! ΟΤΕ και πάλι ΟΤΕ! Όλοι οι προβληματικοί εναλλακτικοί στην καμπούρα μας μαθαίνουν και συγχρόνως βγάζουν λεφτά! 
Τουλάχιστον στον ΟΤΕ θα έχω υποστήριξη, δε θα έχω disconnects και θα έχω σταθερά και αξιόπιστα και σε λογική τιμή για αυτά που μου δίνει, τα 8mbps μου...
Αντε γεια ΟΝ...

----------


## CMS

Takerman ... να ρωτήσουμε για το θέμα αυτό την ΟΝ κατευθείαν στην διεύθυνση ... να το επιδιώξουμε ... να πάρουμε κάποια καλή τεχνική γνώμη ... και με τους άλλους φίλους που έχουν χάλια στην τηλεφωνία :Thinking:  (LEFTKOΥL) ...



Off Topic


		Απίστευτη ηρεμία και ευτυχία στα νήματα αυτά ... της ΟΝ ... αν δεν βρεθεί κάποιος χριστιανός ... μουσουλμάνος .. κάτι .. να γράψει κάτι κακό για την ΟΝ ... όπως παλιά ... θα αρχίσουμε μου φαίνεται τα "σκληρά" ...όλα θέλει να τα διορθώσει πια η ΟΝ ? δεν την "παλεύουμε" πια ...

----------


## Takerman

> Τίποτα, τίποτα αυτή η εταιρία! Χάλια μαύρα το support της, οι υπηρεσίες της, ο εξοπλισμός της! Αίσχος! Έχω ξεκινήσει να γράφω την αίτηση διακοπής των υπηρεσιών!  ΟΤΕ μωρέ! ΟΤΕ και πάλι ΟΤΕ! Όλοι οι προβληματικοί εναλλακτικοί στην καμπούρα μας μαθαίνουν και συγχρόνως βγάζουν λεφτά! 
> Τουλάχιστον στον ΟΤΕ θα έχω υποστήριξη, δε θα έχω disconnects και θα έχω σταθερά και αξιόπιστα και σε λογική τιμή για αυτά που μου δίνει, τα 8mbps μου...
> Αντε γεια ΟΝ...


Ειρωνικό είναι αυτό? Ρωτώ γιατί έχω  απο το νήμα της δημοσκόπησης είσαι ευχαριστημένος και δε θέλεις τίποτα απο την ΟΝ.

----------


## Takerman

[QUOTE=CMS;1438898]Takerman ... να ρωτήσουμε για το θέμα αυτό την ΟΝ κατευθείαν στην διεύθυνση ... να το επιδιώξουμε ... να πάρουμε κάποια καλή τεχνική γνώμη ... και με τους άλλους φίλους που έχουν χάλια στην τηλεφωνία :Thinking:  (LEFTKOΥL) ...

Υποτίθεται οτι σήμερα θα με πάρουν τηλέφωνο. Βλέποντας και κάνοντας.

----------


## Takerman

Off Topic


		Όταν κατά καιρούς έγραφαν διάφοροι στο νήμα της ΟΝ που δεν είχαν καμμία σχέση με την ΟΝ,τους απαντούσα ανάλογα και πάντα με ωραίο τρόπο, υπερασπιζόμενος την επιλογή μου. Ο Αναστάσιος θυμάται πολύ καλά. Αυτό δε σημαίνει όμως οτι δε πρέπει να θίγουμε τα κακώς κείμενα της εταιρίας.

----------


## Avesael

> Ειρωνικό είναι αυτό? Ρωτώ γιατί έχω  απο το νήμα της δημοσκόπησης είσαι ευχαριστημένος και δε θέλεις τίποτα απο την ΟΝ.


Ειρωνικό είναι...

----------


## Ggeorgee82

Εγώ πάντως ακόμα περιμένω να με καλέσει κάποιος τεχνικός που έχω και χαμηλή ταχύτητα σχετικά - πιάνω δεν πιάνω τα 2 Mbps - και κάποια disconnects.
Τα τελευταία έχουν ελαττωθεί κάπως αλλά συνεχίζουν να γίνονται...

Με attenuation στα 53, noise margin στα 5 και down stream στα 8000 kbps μάλλον δεν πρέπει να περιμένω και πολλά, ε?  :Sad:

----------


## nio25

Γεια σας
μηπως γνωριζει κανεις στο κεντρο δαγκλη στα κατω πατησια πως παει η on?
τηλεφωνο ιντερνετ ειναι γενικα οκ?

----------


## akrato

> Μόλις τέσταρα την γραμμή και έχω το εξής πρόβλημα:
> 
> Συνδέομαι στα 8200-8300 (παίζει κάθε φορά που κλείνω τον router...) και κατεβάζω το πολύ με 3 Mpbs... 
> 
> Ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι θέλει σετάρισμα η γραμμή και να ανέβω στα 10 MΒ ώστε να έχω σταθερότητα και υψηλές ταχύτητες... 
> 
> Έχω noise margin 5 (κακό αυτό από ότι ξέρω...) και attenuation 41 (επίσης κακό αλλά μέχρι 11-12 νομίζω τα σηκώνει η γραμμή...)
> 
> Το noise margin ξέρω ότι πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 12  (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205)
> ...


Τελικά τα προβλήματα διορθώθηκαν άμεσα...

Έχω κλειδώσει στα 9100 και κατεβάζω από serrver στα 750 Κb και με download manager σταθερά στα 800-820 Κb από usenet groups.

Η τηλεόραση παίζει χωρίς προβλήματα και όταν είναι ανοιχτή η ταχύτητα πέφτει στα 350 Kb. 

Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κανένα disconect μέχρι τώρα...

Ελπίζω και στο μέλλον να είμαι έτσι και περιμένω στα 16 ΜΒ να δω τι θα γίνει...

Για την ώρα είμαι ευχαριστημένος!

----------


## droulas13

Akrato ποσο απεχεις απο το dslam? Αν δεν ξερεις πες μου μια διασταβρωση που ειναι κοντα στο σπίτι σου ωστε να το τσεκαρω απο το google earth. Να δω σε σχεση με μενα πως εισαι, για να ξερω περιπου ποσο αντεχει η δικια μου γραμμη!

----------


## akrato

Αντιμετωπίζω αυτό το πρόβλημα:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...52#post1444952

----------


## Agya

Τον λογαριασμο του Σεπτεμβριου (15 Σεπ. ημερολογιακα) τον εχετε λαβει???

----------


## erateinos

> Τον λογαριασμο του Σεπτεμβριου (15 Σεπ. ημερολογιακα) τον εχετε λαβει???


είναι νωρίς ακόμα
13 Σεπτεμβρίου ήταν η ημερομηνία πληρωμής του προηγούμενου λογαριασμού
(συνδρομή Σεπτεμβρίου,τηλεφωνία και πρόσθετες υπηρεσίες έως 15 Αυγούστου)

----------


## cpnemo

> Τον λογαριασμο του Σεπτεμβριου (15 Σεπ. ημερολογιακα) τον εχετε λαβει???


Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι θα αργήσει και θα έρθει αρχές Οκτωβρίου αφού η πολιτική της χρέωσης της εταιρίας αλλάζει από τον Οκτώβριο.

----------


## deathlok

Όσοι έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί τι λέει παιδιά η on στην Ηλιούπολη;
Τα p2p δουλεύουν πλέον στην on αν κατάλαβα καλά (μην την πατήσω);

Γενικά η τηλεφωνία της οκ ή οι άλλοι σε ακούν λες και είσαι στην σελήνη και τους παίρνεις τηλ.;

(Σε αναζήτηση στο παρόν δεν βρήκα τπτ για Ηλιούπολη)

----------


## Avesael

> Τον λογαριασμο του Σεπτεμβριου (15 Σεπ. ημερολογιακα) τον εχετε λαβει???


Ο λογαριασμός κατέφθασε ζεστός ζεστός και τελευταία φορά πάνω από 35 ευρά...

----------


## cnp5

> Ο λογαριασμός κατέφθασε ζεστός ζεστός και τελευταία φορά πάνω από 35 ευρά...


 :Smile:  ναι ναι!  :Smile:

----------


## nikolaos7

Ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ.Πρώτες εντυπώσεις άριστες.Ιnternet μια χαρά βέβαια συγχρονίζω στα 7031 αλλά δε περίμενα περισσότερα γιατί είμαι μακρυά από το κέντρο του Οτε.Το τηλέφωνο ακόμα δεν λειτουργεί οπότε δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη.Η τηλεόραση άριστη.Μπράβο στην On :Respekt:  :Worthy:

----------


## droulas13

Ποσο απεχεις? το εχεις ψαξει να μου πεις μιας και απεχω και γω αρκετα και θελω να συγκρινω, αν ξερεις ευθεια αποσταση πες!

----------


## nikolaos7

> Ποσο απεχεις? το εχεις ψαξει να μου πεις μιας και απεχω και γω αρκετα και θελω να συγκρινω, αν ξερεις ευθεια αποσταση πες!


Στην ευθεία δεν ξέρω αλλά πρέπει να είμαι στα 3,3 Km από το κέντρο.Γενικά εδώ στην περιοχή έχουμε πρόβλημα με την απόσταση

----------


## No-Name

Η τηελόραση πωα πάει sonick?

----------


## nikolaos7

> Η τηελόραση πωα πάει sonick?


Τέλεια.Σε κάποιες φάσεις ψιλοκολλάει ο ήχος αλλά δεν είναι εκνευριστικό.Από εικόνα είναι μια χαρά

Υ.Σ:Εσύ τι έγινε ακόμα να ενεργοποιηθείς?
Υ.Σ 2:Μόλις είχα ένα disconnect

----------


## No-Name

Εμένα δεν με θέλει...

----------


## HellV1L

> Όσοι έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί τι λέει παιδιά η on στην Ηλιούπολη;
> Τα p2p δουλεύουν πλέον στην on αν κατάλαβα καλά (μην την πατήσω);


τωρα αν σου πω οτι σε ενα torrent αυτη τη στιγμη εχω 500 kb/s σταθερα θα ικανοποιηθεις ???

----------


## seastavros

Είμαι σχέδον 2 εβδομάδες και κάτι μέρες συνδρομητής της on και μπορώ να πώ ότι το ίντερτνετ έχει βελτιωθεί αρκετά. 
Δεν έχω disconnects και πολύ σπάνια το ίντερνετ κάνει κοιλιά. Το κέντρο εξυπηρέτησης είναι καλό όσες φορές ενημέρωσα για τεχνικό πρόβλημα με κάλεσε τεχνικός στο τηλέφωνο και το έλυσα οτιδήποτε πρόβλημα είχα.
Με το τηλέφωνο δεν έχω πρόβλημα εκτός απο το ίντερνετ που κάποιες φορές κολλάει λίγο.
Κατά τα άλλα όλα καλά!

----------


## Tem

> Εμένα δεν με θέλει...


ακόμα τίποτα νεότερο ?

----------


## grphoto

Καποιο ψαχνουν το καταλληλο ατομο να βοηθησει τον αμοιρο ΝοNAME  :Smile:

----------


## No-Name

noname θα πάει στο κατανεμητή με τα uzi από Δευτέρα

----------


## Tem

> noname θα πάει στο κατανεμητή με τα uzi από Δευτέρα


πάντως με την καθυστέρηση που είχες τις τελευταίες μέρες , θα μπείς κατευθείαν με 16 Mbps. 
Δεν θα έχεις δηλαδή να περιμένεις για μετάβαση από τα 10 στα 16  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Πλησιάζει και η δική σου ώρα Νίκο. :Wink:

----------


## CMS

Βρέξει ... χιονίσει ... η γραμμή του θα "μιλήσει" ... :Smile:

----------


## harris

> Δεν θα έχεις δηλαδή να περιμένεις για μετάβαση από τα 10 στα 16





> Πλησιάζει και η δική σου ώρα Νίκο.





> Βρέξει ... χιονίσει ... η γραμμή του θα "μιλήσει" ...



Παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο μέχρι να βγει η ψυχή του  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:

----------


## marimo

Off Topic


		Ολημερίς το χτίζανε.... το βράδυ εγκρεμιζόταν...  :Razz:

----------


## harris

Off Topic


		To καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## makis1985

Καλησπέρα σε όλους !! :Cool: 
Θέλω παρακαλώ ορισμένες πληροφορίες σχετικά με την ΟΝ...
Λοιπόν, 
-Σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιο άλλο router εκτός από το PIRELLI??
-Υπάρχουν περιορισμοί στη χρήση του διαδικτίου, όπως κλειδωμένες πόρτες ?? (Δηλαδή προγράμματα P2P λειτουργύν ?? Torrents?? )

Σε περίπτωση που είναι η χρήση άλλου modem/router ποια είναι η γνώμη σας για το PIRELLI ???
Ειναι σταθερό΄? έχει δυνατότητες(π.χ. firewall)?
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.. :One thumb up:

----------


## grphoto

Μετα το ανοιγμα των πορτων που εχει γινει (απαντηση στην 2η ερωτηση σου) στην ουσια δεν εχεις αναγκη αλλο router.
Το pirelli ειναι ενα καλο router που θα σου δουλεψουν ολα απροβληματιστα.
Οσον αφορα αλλο ρουτερ ναι μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις αλλα μονο σε 1 νομιζω παιζει η iptv και πρεπει να κανεις και καποιες ρυθμισεις.
Ολα  τα p2p δουλευουν κανονικα ποια, το pirelli εχει απο ολα και σιγουρα θα υπαρξουν και αλλες αναβαθμισεις στο μελλον.

----------


## erateinos

πληροφορίες για το τι περιλαμβάνει το "ΟΝ όλα σε ένα" εδώ 
δείτε τα περιεχόμενα δεξιά στο ίδιο άρθρο, έχει και φωτογραφίες

----------


## haris_k

με τι ταχυτητες ανεβαζεται περιπου?

----------


## harris

> με τι ταχυτητες ανεβαζεται περιπου?


Θα πρέπει να ανεβάζεις με Edit: [ 90-100+ ]kBps  :Wink:

----------


## grphoto

Upload ειναι γυρω στα 820 πραγματικο.

----------


## harris

> Upload ειναι γυρω στα 820 πραγματικο.


Φυσικά και έχεις δίκιο! :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  Το διόρθωσα  :Wink:

----------


## grphoto

Off Topic


		Ενταξει συναδελφε φωτογραφε  :Smile:

----------


## Skinny13

Βαζω τον αριθμο του τηλεφωνου και βγαζει αυτο

Ο αριθμός σας, αντιστοιχεί στο Αστικό Κέντρο: ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ που ανήκει στην ευρύτερη περιοχή: ΑΡΕΩΣ.

οσοι ειστε ενεργοποιημενοι σε αυτη  την περιοχη τι εντυπωσεις εχετε?

----------


## CostasBal

Μετά από 3 ημέρες στην ON έχω να πώ ότι γενικά με τις μέχρι τώρα εμπειρίες μου έχω μείνει εντυπωσιασμένος. :Clap: 

Ενεργοποίηση με φορητότητα σε 14 ημέρες.Χωρίς τηλέφωνο (εξερχόμενες) έμεινα 2 ώρες περίπου.Χωρίς εισερχόμενες 24 ώρες περίπου.Ταχύτητα που συνδέθηκα 12284/964.Download από rapidshare με premium account > 1000 KBs (σύνολο τριων ταυτόχρονων downloads από διαφορετικούς παρόχους του rapidshare)IpTV πολύ καλή υπηρεσία (μου αρέσει φοβερά το OnREC, βολεύει και το παιδί μου για τα παιδικά και τη γυναίκα μου για τα σήριαλ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  και εμένα που γλιτώνω τo βίντεο).Συνέδεσα το TV BOX με το Router με Netgear 85 Mbps (τα οποία έχουν μπεί πίσω από πολύμπριζα) και συνγχρονίζουν στα 65 Mbps και η IpTV παίζει άψογα

Πιστεύω οτι το cc χρειάζεται βελτίωση στους χρόνους αναμονής (χρειάστηκε να το καλέσω για να μάθω την ημερομηνία φορητότητας και τη μια φορά βαρέθηκα την αναμονή των 30'+). Και καμία φορά φαίνεται σαν να κολλάει το TV BOX.

----------


## marimo

Σήμερα είμαι όλη μέρα σχεδόν OFF...  :Thumb down: 

Βέβαια με αυθυποβάλλω λέγοντας πως αναβαθμίζομαι απο στιγμή σε στιγμή...  :One thumb up: 

Αλλά πολύ OFF βρε παιδί μου...  :Thinking:

----------


## grphoto

Καλωσηρθες CostasBal στην παρεα μας, και απο οτι ακουμε οι ανθρωποι της ΟΝ εχουνε και αλλες πολλες σκεψεις για ακομα πιο ανταγωνιστικες υπηρεσιες στο μελλον (αν εχει μεινει και κανενας να τους ανταγωνιστει μετα την τελευταια προσφορα ).

Marimo υπομονη  :Wink:

----------


## Ggeorgee82

Παιδιά, να ρωτήσω κάτι από όποιον ξέρει?

Κοιτάζω τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου κι έχω:

Up Stream: 900 (Kbps.)
Down Stream: 7440 (Kbps.)

Noise Margin
Upstream: 5 dB
Downstream: 5 dB

Attenuation
Upstream: 29 dB
Downstream: 53 dB

Επειδή η απόσταση μου από τον DSLAM Ηλιούπολης που υπάγομαι είναι περίπου 3500 km - δεν υπάρχει DSLAM στην Αργυρούπολη που μένω ή έστω στο Ελληνικό - τι να κάνω?
Μπορώ να ζητήσω να με πάνε σε άλλο DSLAM (δεν ξέρω καν αν γίνεται αυτό)?

Έχω συχνά disconnects και χαμηλή ταχύτητα αφού κατεβάζω με 130 kb/s.
Να ανεχθώ να έχω αυτή την τόσο χαμηλή ταχύτητα με τα disconnects ή να μην έχω τα disconnects αλλά ακόμα χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα?

Καμία ιδέα για το τι μπορώ να κάνω?

----------


## harris

> Επειδή η απόσταση μου από τον DSLAM Ηλιούπολης που υπάγομαι είναι περίπου 3500 km - δεν υπάρχει DSLAM στην Αργυρούπολη που μένω ή έστω στο Ελληνικό - τι να κάνω?


Να μετακομίσεις, μιας και άλλη λύση δεν υπάρχει  :Sad: 





> Μπορώ να ζητήσω να με πάνε σε άλλο DSLAM (δεν ξέρω καν αν γίνεται αυτό)?


Όχι δεν γίνεται.




> Έχω συχνά disconnects και χαμηλή ταχύτητα αφού κατεβάζω με 130 kb/s.


Λογικά τα disconnects αφού η γραμμή σου δουλεύει πραγματικά οριακά... για να το λύσεις θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις από την ΟΝ να σεττάρει την πόρτα σου να συγχρονίζει λίγο χαμηλότερα για να ανεβεί λίγο το SNR  :Wink: 

Δοκίμασε αυτό το αρχείο με χρήση download manager και πες μας τι ταχύτητα πιάνει  :Thinking:

----------


## grphoto

Ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα σε σενα οντως. Τσεκαρισε λιγο τις καλωδιωσεις σου , αλλαξε εν αναγκη το splitter σου με ενα αγοραστο, τσεκαρε να εχεις φιλτρα σε ολα τα τηλεφωνα.
Αν δεν δεις καμια διαφορα και συνεχισεις να εχεις πολλα disconect μονη λυση να κατεβεις λιγο ακομα σε ταχυτητα, βεβαια πιο κατω αρχιζεις να ξεχνας και την τηλεοραση, αν οχι ηδη.

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		όλοι οι φωτογράφοι στη σειρά  :Smile: 
θα κάνουμε γενική συνέλευση σε λίγο  :Razz: 



@Ggeorgee82 όταν περνάς από τον Άλιμο με το laptop σου να μου λες να ανοίγω το Wireless  :Smile:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> τσεκαρε να εχεις φιλτρα σε ολα τα τηλεφωνα.


Τι εννοείς???

----------


## harris

> Τι εννοείς???


Εννοεί σε κάθε τηλέφωνο που έχεις, μεταξύ τηλεφώνου και πρίζας πρέπει να υπάρχει φιλτρο... αλλιώς υπάρχει κίνδυνος να σου κάνουν παρεμβολές και να κατεβάζουν το SNR σου  :Wink:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Splitter δλδ??? Πάλι δεν κατάλαβα.

----------


## harris

Τα splitter τα βάζουμε όταν την ίδια πρίζα θέλουμε να βάλουμε και τηλέφωνο και ρούτερ. Το φίλτρο όταν βάζουμε μόνο τηλέφωνο, και τίποτα όταν βάζουμε μόνο ρούτερ  :Wink:

----------


## grphoto

Στην κεντρικη πριζα που βαζεις το router βαζεις και το splitter και εχεις την δυνατοτητα να βαλεις και το τηλεφωνο πανω στο splitter.
Αν το σπιτι σου εχει πολλες πριζες και εχεις στις αλλες και τηλεφωνα συνδεδεμενα, για να μην εχεις παρεμβολες χρειαζεσαι οπου εχεις τηλεφωνο και ενα φιλτρο.



Off Topic


		Ξανααπαντησαμε μαζι συναδελφε  :Smile:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Κάνα link για αυτό που λέτε??? Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω κάνα φίλτρο... τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν έβαλα. Καμιά φώτο έχετε??? Κάνα link.??? Αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς όλα τα τηλέφωνα με την σύνδεση που έχω, είναι συνδεδεμένα στο splitter... Εκτός αν έκανα καμιά μλκ.  :Razz:

----------


## Ggeorgee82

me 78 ΚΒ/sec το κατεβάζω το αρχείο...

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Εγώ με 400-500. Δεν έχει καλή ταχύτητα.

----------


## harris

> Αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς όλα τα τηλέφωνα με την σύνδεση που έχω, είναι συνδεδεμένα στο splitter...


Ρε! Με βάζεις να γράφω και να γράφω, κι εσύ έχεις VoIP τηλεφωνία?!  :RTFM:   :Dwarf: :  :Razz:  





> me 78 ΚΒ/sec το κατεβάζω το αρχείο...


Πάρε τηλ την ΤΥ και ρώτα τους... κανονικά το αρχείο αυτό (αν χρησιμοποιείς download manager) κατεβαίνει πολύ γρήγορα  :Wink: 



Off Topic





> Εγώ με 400-500. Δεν έχει καλή ταχύτητα.


Εσύ σε άλλο τόπικ, δε σου ξαναμιλάω σ'αυτό εδώ  :Razz:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Δεν έχω VoIP. Η γραμμή μπαίνει στο splitter και μετά απ' το splitter ξαναμπαίνει στον τοίχο και πάει στα υπόλοιπα τηλέφωνα. Οπότε δεν χρειάζομαι από ότι κατάλαβα φίλτρα στα τηλέφωνα.




> Εσύ σε άλλο τόπικ, δε σου ξαναμιλάω σ'αυτό εδώ


Έχω πιάσει και 1.4+ MB.  :Razz: 

Αυτό είναι το φίλτρο???
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.613660

----------


## georginos

[QUOTE='[DSL]MANOS;1459305']Δεν έχω VoIP. Η γραμμή μπαίνει στο splitter και μετά απ' το splitter ξαναμπαίνει στον τοίχο και πάει στα υπόλοιπα τηλέφωνα. Οπότε δεν χρειάζομαι από ότι κατάλαβα φίλτρα στα τηλέφωνα.[QUOTE]

Έτσι έλυσα και εγώ το πρόβλημα που είχα με το τηλέφωνο και επιπλέον δε χρειάζεται φίλτρο κανένα άλλο τηλέφωνο.Η αναγνώριση κλήσεων όμως δε μου δουλέυει..

----------


## harris

> Δεν έχω VoIP. Η γραμμή μπαίνει στο splitter και μετά απ' το splitter ξαναμπαίνει στον τοίχο και πάει στα υπόλοιπα τηλέφωνα. Οπότε δεν χρειάζομαι από ότι κατάλαβα φίλτρα στα τηλέφωνα.


Εφόσον το έκανες έτσι, όχι δεν χρειάζεσαι τίποτα άλλο  :Wink: 




> Έχω πιάσει και 1.4+ MB.


Πάντως το συγκεκριμένο αρχείο είναι περίεργο να μην κατεβαίνει με πάνω από 500kBps... σε αρκετούς πάει full speed, γι'αυτό και το προτείνω  :Wink: 

Έχεις download manager;  :Thinking: 




> Αυτό είναι το φίλτρο???
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.613660


Ναι, ένα από τα πολλά που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά  :Wink:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Έτσι έλυσα και εγώ το πρόβλημα που είχα με το τηλέφωνο και επιπλέον δε χρειάζεται φίλτρο κανένα άλλο τηλέφωνο.Η αναγνώριση κλήσεων όμως δε μου δουλέυει..


Εσύ έχεις ΟΝ. Πρέπει να πληρώσεις 4 ευρώ για αναγνώριση και άλλα extra. Σε εμένα δουλεύει πάντως (Forthnet).




> Έχεις download manager;


Βασικά με το BitComet το κατέβασα, παρόλο που δεν το χρησιμοποιώ πια.  :Razz: 
Έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποιον download manager??? Με τον ΙΕ είχα πιάσει 1.4+ ΜΒ.

----------


## deathlok

παιδιά με τους συναγερμούς και την οn τι παίζει δουλεύουν; 
(πήρα να ρωτήσω το help desk και μου λέει αφήστε τα στοιχεία σας και θα σας πάρει εκπρόσωπος μας για ενημέρωση....ε από την τρίτη ακόμα με παίρνει)

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Κάτι τέτοιες μλκς κάνουν.  :Thumb down:

----------


## BJR

Γειά σας,

Όπως θα είδατε είναι το πρώτο μου μήνυμα. Διαβάζω πολύ, γράφω λίγο...

Θα μπω κατευθείαν στο θέμα.

Αυτή τη στιγμή (που γράφω το μήνυμα) τα στοιχεία σύνδεσής μου είναι τα κάτωθι:

Up Stream
 1064 (Kbps.)

Down Stream
 12359 (Kbps.)

Noise Margin
 5 dB upstream
 8 dB downstream

Attenuation
 16 dB upstream
 30 dB downstream

Όσο αφορά το internet, κατέβασα το αρχείο "162.18_forceware_winxp_32bit_english_whql.exe" με τα ανωτέρω στοιχεία και με χρήση DAP σε σχεδόν από την αρχή σταθερή ταχύτητα 1191kb/s. Στο speedtest.net την ίδια στιγμή (μετά το κατέβασμα) πήρα μετρήσεις: α) upload = 744kb/s και β) download = 8904kb/s.

Όσο αφαρά το βίντεο box αν και κάνω μικρή χρήση δεν έχω κάποιο ιδιαίτερο παράπονο, αρκετά καλή εικόνα, όσο και ήχο, χωρίς διακοπές ή άλλα artifacts.

Όσο αφορά το τηλέφωνο καλώ άμεσα από την μνήμη ή με το ανέβασμα του ακουστικού ή redial χωρίς πρόβλημα (το λέω επειδή αναφέρθηκε τέτοιο πρόβλημα).

Είμαι συνδρομητής εδώ και ένα μήνα, η ενεργοποίηση έγινε γρήγορα χωρίς να μείνω από τηλέφωνο όμως εδώ και ένα μήνα δεν μου έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η δεύτερη (δική τους) γραμμή (η γραμμή που έχω τώρα είναι από μεταφορά) που έχω ζητήσει. Έως σήμερα όταν καλώ - το νούμερο της το γνωρίζω - απαντά τηλεφωνητής.

Γενικά έως τώρα.... αρκετά ευχαριστημένος.

Θέλω να ελπίζω το ίδιο και για εσάς στο άμεσο μέλλον φίλοι μου....

----------


## IVIetaCreatoR

με 1080 KB/sec το κατέβασα εγώ.
55 δευτερόλεπτα έκανε με flashget.  :Wink:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Άρα το BitComet δεν είναι καλό ούτε και για κατέβασμα αρχείου απ' το internet. Καλά έκανα και το αντικατέστησα με το utorrent.  :Smile: 
Το flashget είναι καλό?? Αξίζει να το εγκαταστήσω??? 14+Mbit έχω.


ΥΓ: Τελικά η On 1Mbit upload δίνει ή 0.5Mbit???

----------


## Rebel Scum

> ΥΓ: Τελικά η On 1Mbit upload δίνει ή 0.5Mbit???


Εγώ έχω 0.5...άλλοι βλέπω 1.0...ποιος ξέρει..πάντως το συμβόλαιο από όσο θυμάμαι γράφει για 0.5

----------


## grphoto

Το συμβολαιο λεει 512, το κλειδωμα του Pirelli ειναι συνηθως 1024 και πανω, μετρημενα η πραγματικη ταχυτητα που εχουμε ειναι 820-900.
Φανταζομαι εμεινε ψηλα για να μετρηθει το δικτυο, μετα βγηκε η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ με 1024 ,οποτε μειναμε εκει λογω δεδομενων της αγορας, δυσκολα θα μειωθει απο οτι ξερω.

Συναγερμος οσον αφορα τον αλλο φιλο παιζει κανονικα, σε καποιες ελαχιστες περιπτωσεις χριεαζεται μια ρυθμιση ο συναγερμος.

Φιλε [DSL]MANOS διαβασε στην παρακατω σελιδα τα Product brochures
http://www.twacomm.com/catalog/dept_id_302.htm

Απο το site της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.
08. Ποιός είναι ο ρόλος του splitter και του φίλτρου; Ποιές οι διαφορές τους; 
O ρόλος του splitter και των φίλτρων είναι να εξασφαλίζουν την απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία της τηλεφωνίας (PSTN ή ISDN) πάνω από τον τοπικό βρόχο ταυτόχρονα με την κίνηση των δεδομένων. 
1. ADSL σε απλή τηλεφωνική γραμμή (PSTN) με χρήση Φίλτρων
Τα φίλτρα προωθούν μόνο τις χαμηλές συχνότητες προς τις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές. Για κάθε πρίζα στην οποία συνδέεται τηλεφωνική συσκευή θα πρέπει να παρεμβάλλεται και ένα φίλτρο. Στην πρίζα στην οποία θα συνδεθεί το ADSL modem δεν θα πρέπει να παρεμβάλλεται τίποτα.
Προσοχή: Η παράλειψη του φίλτρου σε κάποια τηλεφωνική συσκευή του χώρου σας, απρόβλεπτα μπορεί να προκαλέσει αποσυγχρονισμό του ADSL modem.

Στο σχήμα που ακολουθεί βλέπετε την περίπτωση σύνδεσης φίλτρων στις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές σε μία εγκατάσταση ADSL over PSTN.

Σημείωση: Φίλτρα δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για εγκατάσταση ADSL over ISDN

----------


## harris

> Άρα το BitComet δεν είναι καλό


Πουλάκι μουυυυυυυυυυυυυ............  :Razz: 

Κατέβαζες το αρχείο με bitcomet στα 500 και γκρινιάζεις;  :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:  :Razz: 




> Το flashget είναι καλό?? Αξίζει να το εγκαταστήσω??? 14+Mbit έχω.


Καλό είναι, αλλά, αν τρέχεις FireFox, τότε το downthemall είναι ακόμα καλύτερο  :Wink:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Ναι, γκρινιάζω... που είναι το κουμπί "download all internet"???  :Razz:

----------


## marimo

> Είμαι συνδρομητής εδώ και ένα μήνα...


Ωραίος!...  :One thumb up: 

Αν μπορείς να ενημερώσεις και στο προφίλ σου ότι είσαι ΟΝ!  :One thumb up:

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

Off Topic


		Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το DSL modem μου σε όποια πρίζα του σπιτιού θέλω, χρησιμοποιώντας ένα splitter??

----------


## harris

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το DSL modem μου σε όποια πρίζα του σπιτιού θέλω, χρησιμοποιώντας ένα splitter??


Nαι, φυσικά!

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

ΟΚ. Άρα δεν χρειάζομαι φίλτρο. Δοκίμασα με ένα splitter να συνδέσω το modem σε μια πρίζα (εκτός της κεντρικής) και δεν συνδεόταν με την DSL. Άρα ισχύει αυτό που είπα πιο πριν. Δλδ ότι η γραμμή βγαίνει απ' τον τοίχο και συνδέετε στο splitter και μετά απ' το splitter (απ' την έξοδο του τηλεφώνου) φεύγει και μπαίνει ξανά στον τοίχο. Άρα το splitter έχει ήδη διαχωρίσει το internet απ' το τηλέφωνο και άρα δεν χρειάζομαι φίλτρο.  :Wink: 

Αυτή την συνδεσμολογία ίσως πρέπει να την αλλάξω, γιατί στο μέλλον ίσως χρειαστώ να βάλω modem σε άλλο δωμάτιο.

----------


## Agya

Καλησπερααα

Ηρθε σε εσας ρε παιδια ο λογαριασμος για 15 Σεπτεμβριου???

Στο site υπαρχει ο αναλυτικος μου...

----------


## nikolaos7

Πώς ενεργοποιούμε τα e-mail που μας δίνει η On?

----------


## Ggeorgee82

Καλησπέρα σας!

Παιδιά, τελικά μπόρεσα κι έβαλα ethernet (είχα κάνει εγώ κάποια βλακεία) κι άλλαξαν τα στατιστικά μου.

Συγκεκριμένα:

Up Stream: 981 (Kbps.)

Down Stream: 7918 (Kbps.)


Noise Margin Upstream: 5 dB
Noise Margin Downstream: 5 dB

Upstream Attenuation: 24 dB
Downstream Attenuation: 42 dB

Στο speedtest επίσης είδα ότι έχω download 5993 kb/s & upload 785 kb/s.

Με το usb είχα attenuation 52 και το speedtest έβγαζε μονίμως 2700 kb/s download.

Με την αναβάθμιση που θα γίνει λέτε να πιάνω κάποια καλύτερη ταχύτητα απ' ό,τι τώρα?

----------


## harris

> Με την αναβάθμιση που θα γίνει λέτε να πιάνω κάποια καλύτερη ταχύτητα απ' ό,τι τώρα?



Όχι, η γραμμή σου είναι ήδη οριακή  :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

> Πώς ενεργοποιούμε τα e-mail που μας δίνει η On?


κοίταξε εδώ   :Wink:

----------


## nikolaos7

> κοίταξε εδώ


Ευχαριστώ Μάρκο.Τώρα το ψάχνω λίγο

Και κάτι άλλο που παρατήρησα.Λές στο faq το πρώτο είναι με όνομα.επίθετο@ontelecoms.com και εμένα μου βγάζει το username στο e-mail.Έκανα πατάτα?

----------


## erateinos

> Ευχαριστώ Μάρκο.Τώρα το ψάχνω λίγο
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο που παρατήρησα.Λές στο faq το πρώτο είναι με όνομα.επίθετο@ontelecoms.com και εμένα μου βγάζει το username στο e-mail.Έκανα πατάτα?


παρακαλώ  :Smile: 
αλλάξαν οι καιροί  :Razz: 
προχωράς από εκεί και πέρα
εχεις δικαίωμα για άλλους 3 λογαριασμούς 
τον πρώτο δεν τον πειράζεις  :Wink:

----------


## alxpro

καλησπερα παιδια,μια ερωτηση.τα στατιστικα αυτα πως σας φαινονται?


SNR margin (dB): 	down:30.3  	up:31.0 
Attenuation (dB): 	down:10.0  	up"4.0

----------


## alxpro

καλησπερα παιδια,μια ερωτηση.τα στατιστικα αυτα πως σας φαινονται?


SNR margin (dB): 	down:30.3  	       up:31.0 
Attenuation (dB): 	down:10.0  	       up:4.0

----------


## nikolaos7

> καλησπερα παιδια,μια ερωτηση.τα στατιστικα αυτα πως σας φαινονται?
> 
> 
> SNR margin (dB): 	down:30.3  	up:31.0 
> Attenuation (dB): 	down:10.0  	up"4.0


Άριστα :One thumb up:

----------


## alxpro

σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου για την γρηγορη απαντησh  :Smile:

----------


## Avesael

> καλησπερα παιδια,μια ερωτηση.τα στατιστικα αυτα πως σας φαινονται?
> 
> 
> SNR margin (dB):     down:30.3             up:31.0 
> Attenuation (dB):     down:10.0             up:4.0


Δώσε και στοιχεία του πάροχου σου, DSLAM...

----------


## marimo

Off Topic


		Θα είναι εύκολο να δει τα χαρακτηριστικά του DSLAM, μιας και με τέτοια γραμμή πιθανόν να βρίσκεται στο χωλ ή στο απέναντι δωμάτιο..  :Razz:

----------


## marimo

Προχώρησε η ώρα και βάζω το ίδιο post δυο φορές... (ή αρχίζω και τα χάνω σιγά σιγά)....

----------


## vasmag

Λοιπον εντυπωσεις απο ΟΝ.
Απλα αναφερω του χρονους ενεργοποιησης.
Αιτηση                        *03/09/2007*
Εξοπλισμος                  18/09/2007
Μεταβιβαση Γραμμης    25/09/2007
Ενεργοποιηση             *28/09/2007*
  Τωρα τα στατιστικα.

Εχω κλειδωσει στα *10236/511 (dl/ul)*
Συνηθως συνδεομαι στα *7360/398* με ping *36* με *63*.
Δεν εχω βρει ακομα SNR κλπ.
Rapidshare download speed *905-911kb/s.*
Ποιοτητα τηλεφωνου αψογη.
Internet χωρις καθολου διακοπες
Οταν εχω ανοιχτη την ΟΝ TV το download πεφτει στα *450kb/s.*

TV τωρα.
Μια χαρα ολα δουλευουν ρολοι.
Εχει ολα τα Ελληνικα καναλια και αρκετα δορυφορικα που ενδιαφερουν.
Το ον σινεμα εχει παρα πολλες ταινιες (οι περισσοτερες βεβαια ειναι Στηβεν Σιγκαλ και Ζαν Κλοντ Βαν Νταμ αλλα εχει)
Τωρα ακουστε πουστια.
Δεν ειναι ψηφιακη η ποιοτητα των καναλιων (μονο του VOD) απλα ειναι ψηφιακος ο τροπος συνδεσης. 
Αυτο που προφανως παιζει ειναι το εξεις. Καπου στα γραφεια τους εχουν ενα PC με καρτα ΤV. Εχουν ενα προγραμματακι VIDEO GRABBER και stream-αρουν το προγραμμα μέσω των καναλλιων της ΟΝ. Τι εννοω. Οι κακομοιρηδες δεν πιανουν καλα ΕΤ-1 Σταρ και  Αλτερ και κατα συνεπεια και εμεις βλεπουμε ετσι. Ενημερωτικα στην συμβατικη TV  με aerial πιανω καλυτερα ΕΤ-1.
Ολα τα λεφτα το ON REC.
Μην το ματιασω αλλα...

----------


## alxpro

παιδια δεν ειναι δικα μου τα χαραχτηριστικα που εθεσα παρα πανω.εγω περιμενω ενεργοποιηση απο Πεμπτη οπου θα ποσταρω.απλα αυτα ειναι απο φιλο μου που ενεργοποιηθηκε χθες απο ον.Αυτος μενει ακριβως κολλητα απο το κτηριο του ΟΤΕ,αν κατι λεει.Γω καμμια 500αρια μετρα.μιλαμε για Βουλα

----------


## Avesael

> ...
> Δεν ειναι ψηφιακη η ποιοτητα των καναλιων (μονο του VOD) απλα ειναι ψηφιακος ο τροπος συνδεσης. 
> Αυτο που προφανως παιζει ειναι το εξεις. Καπου στα γραφεια τους εχουν ενα PC με καρτα ΤV. Εχουν ενα προγραμματακι VIDEO GRABBER και stream-αρουν το προγραμμα μέσω των καναλλιων της ΟΝ. Τι εννοω. Οι κακομοιρηδες δεν πιανουν καλα ΕΤ-1 Σταρ και  Αλτερ και κατα συνεπεια και εμεις βλεπουμε ετσι. Ενημερωτικα στην συμβατικη TV  με aerial πιανω καλυτερα ΕΤ-1.
> Ολα τα λεφτα το ON REC.
> Μην το ματιασω αλλα...


Φίλε vasmag,
Σε διαβεβαιώ ότι σίγουρα δεν έχουν _...Καπου στα γραφεια τους εχουν__ενα PC με καρτα ΤV. Εχουν ενα προγραμματακι VIDEO GRABBER και stream-αρουν το προγραμμα μέσω των καναλλιων της ΟΝ...
_Καλό είναι αν δε γνωρίζουμε κάτι, να μη βγαίνουμε δημόσια και το ευτελίζουμε...

Έλεος και Ήμαρτον (Που λέει και γνωστός με πρόβλημα στα δόντια, αθλητικογράφος)  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## grphoto

Φιλε vasmag, 2 τουλαχιστον φορες στο παρελθον καποιοι μεσα απο το φορουμ ειχαν επισκεψη στα γραφεια τους για να συζητησουν τα προβληματα που υπηρχαν τοτε.
Οι συγκεκριμενοι ειδαν και τις εγκαταστασεις και ανεφωνησαν "απιστευτες", στο πρωτο γκρουπ δε, ηταν και ο AKRATO ο οποιος προσωπικα διατηρει φορουμ και ιστοσελιδα σχετικα με TV-HD-και γενικα οπτικοακουστικα μεσα. 
Τα δε σηματα που λες οτι ερχονται απο ενα pc, ερχονται απο ολοκληρα rack με δεκαδες μηχανηματα πανω, καμια 50 δορυφορικους δεκτες με διπλο δεκτη και αποκωδικωποιητη και πληθος εξειδικευμενων υπολογιστων που δουλευουν πανω στο ΟΝREC με εκατονταδες terrabytes διαθεσιμα, τα δε rack του ONCINEMA βρισκονται σε ξεχωριστο χωρο.
Αυτα τα ολιγα για την πληροφορηση σου.  :Smile:

----------


## Rebel Scum

Μετά από μια εβδομάδα στην ΟΝ μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ικανοποιημένος...

Η ποιότητα του τηλεφώνου είναι πολύ καλή(όχι ΟΤΕ αλλά καλή και δωρεάν)Η IPTV και ειδικά το ONRec είναι μια ευχάριστη αλλαγή.Το DSL έχει λειτουργήσει καλά σε γενικές γραμμές εκτός από κάποια "κολλήματα" χτες τα οποία ελπίζω ότι κάτι πρόσκαιρο λόγω της αναβάθμισης.


Λεπτομέρειες όπως ότι τα incoming mail δε λειτουργούν με το Outlook ή το ότι δεν έχει γίνει το update του firmware είναι μεν ενοχλητικές αλλά θεωρώ ότι θα λυθούν.


Σαν συμπέρασμα έχω να πω ότι ναι μεν δεν υπάρχει η αξιοπιστία του ΟΤΕ αλλά βλέπω μια σοβαρή προσπάθεια για εξυπηρέτηση(μιλάω για τον εαυτό μου πριν μου την πέσουν αυτοί που περιμένουν μήνες να ενεργοποιηθούν). 
Μη ξεχνάμε και τις αρχές του ΟΤΕ στην DSL που σου έδινε εκείνο το ανεκδιήγητο modem του Κρόκους που έχανε τις ρυθμίσεις συνέχεια... :Whistle:

----------


## Ggeorgee82

Παιδιά, να ρωτήσω κάτι?

Από σήμερα έχω download noise margin 10 - μέχρι εχθές είχα 5 - κι attenuation 41.

Το σπίτι μου έχει δύο τηλεφωνικές πρίζες, μια στο σαλόνι μου και μια στο υπνοδωμάτιο μου.

Το pc είναι στο σαλόνι κι η διάταξη του δωματίου είναι τέτοια που το καλώδιο είναι περίπου 7 μέτρα.
Στο σαλόνι επίσης έχω ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο.

Όταν όμως έχω μια άλλη συσκευή με το φίλτρο όπως είχα πάντα στο υπνοδωμάτιο μου, το noise πάει στο 5 και το attenuation ανεβαίνει στο 52!
Όταν το βγάλω τα πάντα επανέρχονται όπως πριν.

Έχει κανείς ιδέα γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό?
Έχει τύχει σε κάποιον κάτι ανάλογο?

----------


## harris

> Από σήμερα έχω download noise margin 10 - μέχρι εχθές είχα 5


Αυτό είναι καλό  :Wink:  

Συμβαίνουν τέτοιες αλλαγές, αλλά σε μένα δεν κρατάνε και πολύ  :Sad:

----------


## Ggeorgee82

Βρε, μην το γρουσουζεύεις!
Άσε να δω καμία άσπρη μέρα ο άνθρωπος που το χέρι μου είχε πιαστεί να κάνει restart στο router!  :Wink: 

Εννοείς ότι είναι καλό επειδή θα αποφύγω τα disconnects, ε?

----------


## LEFTKOYL

παντος εμενα 2 μηνες τωρα δεν με εχουν χρεωσει τιποτα!

----------


## harris

> Βρε, μην το γρουσουζεύεις!


Δεν είμαι της γνωστής οικογενείας  :Razz: 




> Εννοείς ότι είναι καλό επειδή θα αποφύγω τα disconnects, ε?


Ακριβώς  :One thumb up:

----------


## eveonline1

> Παιδιά, να ρωτήσω κάτι?
> 
> Από σήμερα έχω download noise margin 10 - μέχρι εχθές είχα 5 - κι attenuation 41.
> 
> Όταν όμως έχω μια άλλη συσκευή με το φίλτρο όπως είχα πάντα στο υπνοδωμάτιο μου, το noise πάει στο 5 και το attenuation ανεβαίνει στο 52!
> Όταν το βγάλω τα πάντα επανέρχονται όπως πριν.
> 
> Έχει κανείς ιδέα γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό?
> Έχει τύχει σε κάποιον κάτι ανάλογο?


δοκίμασες να αλλάξεις φιλτράκι?  :Thinking:  Μπορεί να γίνεται κάποιο είδος βραχυκυκλώματος μέχρι το υπνοδωμάτιο...

----------


## vasmag

Ζηταω συγγνωμη απο το forum διοτι προφανως δεν ειχα σωστη πληροφορηση. Συγκεκριμενα δεν ειχα καν πληροφορηση απλα βλεπω την ποιοτητα στην δικη μου περιπτωση. Παρ ολα αυτα παραμενω ευχαριστημενος. Τονιζω εως τωρα

----------


## Ggeorgee82

Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν δοκίμασα να βάλω άλλο φιλτράκι.

Παρόλα αυτά, σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω splitter, καλώδιο ethernet και να βάλω μια άλλη πρίζα με ανταπτοράκι στο σαλόνι μπας και δω καμία καλή μεταβολή σε attenuation & noise.
Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις!  :Razz:

----------


## seastavros

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν δοκίμασα να βάλω άλλο φιλτράκι.
> 
> Παρόλα αυτά, σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω splitter, καλώδιο ethernet και να βάλω μια άλλη πρίζα με ανταπτοράκι στο σαλόνι μπας και δω καμία καλή μεταβολή σε attenuation & noise.
> Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις!


Αλλαξα μπρίζα καιι splitter και είδα βελτίωση! :Smile:

----------


## Ggeorgee82

Σημαντική βελτίωση ή όχι?
Τι πρίζα έβαλες?

----------


## seastavros

Με κλιπς όχι με φίς και αγόρασα ένα splitter καλύτερης ποιότητας.Μου το είπε να το κάνω τεχνικός της ΟΝ.

----------


## Ggeorgee82

Καλά, σου έρχομαι με pm!  :Smile:

----------


## seastavros

> Καλά, σου έρχομαι με pm!


 ΟΚ Kάνε με και add στο μσν αν θέλεις.
Και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου

----------


## harris

> ΟΚ Kάνε με και add στο μσν αν θέλεις.
> Και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου


Αυτό δεν είναι στατιστικά γραμμής φυσικά, αλλά μία ένδειξη τι πιάνει η γραμμή σου σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο σέρβερ και μόνο  :Wink:

----------


## seastavros

> Αυτό δεν είναι στατιστικά γραμμής φυσικά, αλλά μία ένδειξη τι πιάνει η γραμμή σου σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο σέρβερ και μόνο




Ναι δεν είναι τα στατικά της γραμής μου του τα έδωσα σε προσωπικό μήνυμα! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## datastore

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΣΕΙΣ ... ΕΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΛΕΩ ...Η ON ΠΑΕΙ ΦΟΒΕΡΑ!!!

----------


## datastore

GO ON!!!

----------


## dimitris.a

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Θα μπορούσε να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος (γιατί με την ΟΝ δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω άκρη), γιατί στο speedtest.net μου βγάζει down 3200 ως 4000 , up περίπου 620 , ping 40 ως 75
Απο το prielli βλέπω snr=19, attn=32
To dslam απέχει ~1800μ σε ευθεία.
Εχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή ή το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στην ΟΝ;
Μήπως πρέπει να κάνω κάτι, εκτός από την επικοινωνία με την ΟΝ που τις τελευταίες μέρες είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολη;

----------


## giwrgosth

> Καλημέρα σε όλους.
> Θα μπορούσε να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος (γιατί με την ΟΝ δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω άκρη), γιατί στο speedtest.net μου βγάζει down 3200 ως 4000 , up περίπου 620 , ping 40 ως 75
> Απο το prielli βλέπω snr=19, attn=32
> To dslam απέχει ~1800μ σε ευθεία.
> Εχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή ή το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στην ΟΝ;
> Μήπως πρέπει να κάνω κάτι, εκτός από την επικοινωνία με την ΟΝ που τις τελευταίες μέρες είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολη;


Γιατί απλά το speedtest.net και όλα τα παρόμοια είναι αναξιόπιστα.
Θα εμπιστευτείς αυτό που βλέπεις σε πραγματικό download από αξιόπιστους servers.
Για παράδειγμα με την Tellas το speedtest μου βγάζει μέγιστη ταχύτητα στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 1500 down τη στιγμή που κατεβάζω πάντα με 430 σταθερά.

----------


## SGP

Η συνδρομή ενεργοποιήθηκε σε περίπου 15 ημέρες.
Ένα τριήμερο μέχρι τις 29/9 όλα δούλευαν αρκετά ικανοποιητικά.
Από 1/10 και μετά, ιδιαίτερα τα απογεύματα, η συχνότητα των disconect είναι απαράδεκτα υψηλή.
Ο χαλασμένος συνδετήρας μόνιμα στο χέρι! (Για reset)

----------


## new7

ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ= ΣΕ 10 ΜΕΡΕΣ KAI ΕΜΕΙΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΚΑΙ INTERNET ΓΙΑ 4 ΩΡΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ.
ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ= ΑΨΟΓΟ
ON TV=  ΜΑΠΑ ΤΑ ΞΕΝΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ. ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑΣ ΚΑΛΗ
ON CINEMA= MONO H ΖΩΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΗΛΙΚΟΥΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΙΚΙΛΙΑ :Smile: 
INTERNET= ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ. DOWNLOAD 900 ΜΕ 1200kb/s 
ΑΛΛΑ... ONLINE GAME  :No no:  ΧΑΛΙΑΑΑΑΑΑ 140 ΜΕ 160 PING ΣΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥΣ COD2 SERVER :Crying:

----------


## EliotGR

- ON από εχτες είμαι και ειμαι αρκετα ικανοποιημένος με το Ιντερνετ, μονο μερικά disconnects στην αρχη αλλα μάλλον γιατι κατέβαζε updates.
- Τηλεόραση όντως τα κανάλια θα έπρεπε να ειναι περισσότερα με ελληνικά ή τουλάχιστον με υποτιτλους (αν και δυσκολο)
- ΟΝ Rec είναι *οντως τελειο

*Μην ξεχνάμε όλοι οτι η ΟΝ δεν εχει ουτε 1 χρονο με υπηρεσίες *αρα* αναμένουμε πολύ καλυτερα.

ΦΤΙΑΞΤΕ ΟΜΩΣ εικόνα
*
Καλή αρχη σε΄όλους!
*

----------


## alxpro

Na πω τις προοιμες εντυπωσεις μου καθως ενεργοποιηθηκα πριν καμμια 1,30-2 ωρες και ισως να ειμαι ακομα στην αρχη.Το ρουτερ δειχνει τα εξης χαραχτηριστικα

Noise Margin

11 dB


23 dB

Attenuation

5 dB

12 dB

και down speed 13400/up 1023

Στην αρχη για κανα μισαωρο κατεβαζα με 650kbps,αλλα πλεον δεν παω πανω απο 180kbps.
να και το τεστακι μου.... :Thinking: 



ελπιζω να διορθωθω με την παροδο των ωρων,ημερων ξερω γω.

Τα στατιστικα μου λενε τπτ?

----------


## grphoto

Τα στατιστικα σου ειναι παρα πολυ καλα, ηρεμησε και ολα θα στρωσουν.  :Smile:

----------


## Avesael

Από stats πάς καλά. Υπομονή να στρώσει τώρα η σύνδεση σου, να κατέβει το νέο firmware στο Pirelli, να αναβαθμιστείς στα 16 και να απολαύσεις... :Wink:

----------


## alxpro

και ομως φιλε μου το firmware ηταν ειδη μεσα.οταν ειδα οτι κοπηκε η παλαια μου συνδεσα κατευθειαν τον πιρελλι και ειχα το 1.20.interesting

----------


## grphoto

Για να μπορει να δει attenuation παει να πει οτι εχει ενα απο τα τελευταια, και αλλοι φιλοι ειπαν οτι το συνδεσαν και ειχαν το 1.21 αμεσα.

----------


## alxpro

sorry λαθος.αυτο λεει στο login FIRMWARE VERSION: 1.21.1S-O.

----------


## Avesael

Α..Οκ πάω πάσο τότε... :Whistle:

----------


## alxpro

μια ερωτηση για να καταλαβω πως παει η αρχη της ενεργοποιησης.Σε download δε μπορω να ξεπερασω τα 180kbps.ειναι φυσιολογικο μιας και ειμαι 5-6 ωρες μετα την ενεργοποιηση?δλδ απο αυριο για παραδειγμα να περιμενω μια καποια βελτιωση?

YΓ.την μυριστικα την δουλεια,οτι ισως και να εφταιγε αυτο.Το εχω wireless me netgear adapter,μολις το συνδεσα με ethernet καλωδιο πιανω και 900klbs....καμμια σκεψη?γιατι δε μπορω να εχω καλωδια

----------


## marimo

Σήμερα (Περιοχή Ν. Σμύρνης) τα στατιστικά μου πήγαν περίπατο...  :Thumb down: 

Από 10Μbit με 15 noise + 30 attn πήγα 8Mbit, 5(!) noise + 32 attn (!). 
Τα στατιστικά μου ήταν κλειδωμένα για 8 μήνες και τις τελευταίες μέρες είχαν και μια τάση βελτίωσης (το noise)... Σήμερα όμως....

Μάλλον είναι παρενέργειες της αναβάθμισης (σε εμένα είναι μάλλον καταβάθμιση).  :Cool: 

Έχει παρατηρήσει κανένας άλλος κάτι αντίστοιχο;

----------


## grphoto

alxpro πηγαινε εδω ο φιλος cms εχει κανει ενα ψαξιμο σχετικα για τα wifi και τις αναγκαιες ρυθμισεις.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93736

----------


## Eosphoros

Παιδιά,με αυτά τα στατιστικά τι ταχύτητες πρέπει να πιάνω;
Downstream: Noise Margin 11 dB ,  Attenuation  29 dB

----------


## makiro3

Θεωρητικά και βάσει της απόστασης σου από το dslam, αντέχεις μέχρι 16.

Δεν ξέρω  αν σε επηρεάζει και πόσο  το 11 που έχεις για noise margin.

----------


## intech

> Παιδιά,με αυτά τα στατιστικά τι ταχύτητες πρέπει να πιάνω;
> Downstream: Noise Margin 11 dB , Attenuation 29 dB


Αυτά τα στατιστικά τα εχεις με τι συχρονισμό;

----------


## Eosphoros

intech, που λέει τον συγχρονισμό; Μάλλον κατάλαβα τι εννοείς αλλά ρωτάω για να είμαι σίγουρος. Αν κατάλαβα σωστα με 10236 (Kbps.)

----------


## intech

Σωστά κατάλαβες.
Το αν αντέχεις τα 16 θα φανεί μονο οταν συχρονίσεις υψηλότερα απο το ποσο θα μεταβληθούν τα στατιστικά σου.
Αυτο  εγώ δεν το ξέρω για να σου δώσω πλήρη απάντηση.

----------


## intech

Off Topic


		ΩΧ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΣ

----------


## No-Name

Η σύνδεση είναι πάρα πολύ καλή κατεβάζω με 1.4 1.5 ακόμα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει TV.

και η τηλεφωνία καμία σχέση με της 4νετ...τι να πώ έχω μείνει

----------


## No-Name

10/10 τους βάζω...πείτε μου αν θέλετε να κάνω κάνα τεστάκι

ούτε τα 1165 στο upload με χαλανε.....

----------


## erateinos

> 10/10 τους βάζω...πείτε μου αν θέλετε να κάνω κάνα τεστάκι
> 
> ούτε τα 1165 στο upload με χαλανε.....



 :Welcome: 

αυτό έπρεπε να μου το πεις εσύ πριν 7 μήνες  :Razz:   :Smile: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## No-Name

Ακόμα η TV δεν πάιζει έχει μια ώρα πίσω το box και δεν ανοίγει τίποτα το έχω συνδέσει μέσω scart

----------


## jmarin

μεσω scart δεν χρειαζεται κανενα αλλο καλοδιο ε?

----------


## No-Name

Τώρα σταμάτησε να βγάζει και την ώρα...λογικά θα τα σκαλίζουν ακόμα

----------


## jmarin

χωρις το σπλιτερ μου πιανει καλυτερη ταχυτητα. να το αφησω ετσι ή θα εχω προβλημα?

----------


## lewton

Νίκο καλορίζικη η γραμμή!  :Clap: 
Έτσι, να φεύγει ο κόσμος από τις υποτιθέμενες μεγάλες.  :Thumb down:

----------


## grphoto

Σε οποιαδηποτε παραξενια Νικο, βγαλσιμο του ρευματος για μερικα δευτερολεπτα.

----------


## CorollaTS

ρε παιδια την τελευταια εβδομαδα..ενω ειμαι μια χαρα στο ιντερνετ...παω να θεσω σε λειτουργεια την τηλεοραση και ενω το online συνεχιζει να αναβοσβηνει και ολα δειχνουν ΟΚ...ειμαι εκτος ιντερνετ!

αυτο συμβαινει 9/10 φορες που παω να θεσω σε λειτουργεια το tvbox και λυνεται μονο με hard reset (off/on δλδ).

το περιεργο ειναι οτι τα λαμπακια ειναι σε λειτουργεια...το online αναβοσβηνει κανονικα, στη συνδεση μου λεει connected αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα ειμαι offline.

καμμια ιδεα?

thanx guys  :Wink:

----------


## CMS

> Τώρα σταμάτησε να βγάζει και την ώρα...λογικά θα τα σκαλίζουν ακόμα


Νίκο... ακόμα σκαλίζουν ...

Ρίξε μία ματίτσα στο configuration του pirelli πώς τα πάει η εσωτερική σου ip 1.5 που παίρνει το pirelli ...

αν έχουν περάσει την MAC ADDRESS του sagem σου στο configuration... :Wink:

----------


## original21paul

> χωρις το σπλιτερ μου πιανει καλυτερη ταχυτητα. να το αφησω ετσι ή θα εχω προβλημα?


δοκιμασε να αλλαξεις τις μπριζες σου,γιατι εμενα μολις τις αλλαξα αλλαξε και η γραμμη μου!και πιο συγκεκριμενα το download μου απο 13200 max εφτασε και 15300!εκτος απο αυτο και το attenuation απο 46 πηγε 35!

----------


## No-Name

Μιλούσα καμια ώρα με Γαλλία η ποιότητα ήταν τέλεια....α ρε ΟΝ με σκλαβώνεις :Razz:

----------


## Tem

> .....ούτε τα 1165 στο upload με χαλανε.....


και μένα δεν θα με χαλάσουν καθόλου :One thumb up: 
 Η ΟΝ δίνει τελικά περισσότερο απο αυτό που διαφημίζει. Οχι σαν κάποιες άλλες που διαφημίζουν 1024 και δίνουν με το ζόρι 768 :Thumb down:

----------


## papakion

> και μένα δεν θα με χαλάσουν καθόλου
>  Η ΟΝ δίνει τελικά περισσότερο απο αυτό που διαφημίζει. Οχι σαν κάποιες άλλες που διαφημίζουν 1024 και δίνουν με το ζόρι 768


καημένε Tem, σε παρακολουθώ από τότε που παρακολουθούσα το νήμα της HOL (πρωην HOLϊτης βλέπεις)... αλλαξε man! βαλε Get on On...που λεει και το τραγουδάκι

----------


## No-Name

Ποιος με γλωσσόφαγε δεν έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο τώρα....

----------


## Avesael

Μπράβο Νίκο, Καλορίζικος !  :Razz:  

Υ.Γ. Μην ανησυχείς. Οι πρώτες μέρες είναι λίγο ασταθείς. Θα στρώσεις αφού έδειξε αρχικά ότι δεν έχεις ουσιαστικά προβλήματα... :Wink:

----------


## Rebel Scum

Μπρεί κανείς ρε παιδιά να συστήσει κανείς κάποιο καλό μαγαζί για πρίζες κτλ...πήρα μια καινόύργια  στα 4 ευρά αλλά δεν είδα καμια διαφορά..δεν ξέρω και τι είναι καλό για να πω του στραβού το δίκιο..αλλά μου φαίνεται αν τους πω για cat5 στα περισσότερα μαγαζιά θα με κοιτάνε σα χάνοι..

----------


## original21paul

> Μπρεί κανείς ρε παιδιά να συστήσει κανείς κάποιο καλό μαγαζί για πρίζες κτλ...πήρα μια καινόύργια  στα 4 ευρά αλλά δεν είδα καμια διαφορά..δεν ξέρω και τι είναι καλό για να πω του στραβού το δίκιο..αλλά μου φαίνεται αν τους πω για cat5 στα περισσότερα μαγαζιά θα με κοιτάνε σα χάνοι..


εγω αλλαξα και την μπριζα που ηταν το τηλεφωνο πανω και μαλλον αυτη δημιουργουσε το προβλημα!αα και δεν ζητησα κατι συγκεκριμενο απλα 2 μπριζες με κλιπ για τηλεφωνο!

----------


## Rebel Scum

Άρα μάλλον δεν έχω πρόβλημα γιατί και αυτή που είχε πριν το σπίτι καινούργια ήταν...τέλοσπάντων..thanks anyways :One thumb up:

----------


## grphoto

Νικο ομοιως στο Βυρωνα (και με πηρε η κοπελια και μου τα χωσε  :Whistle: ) αντε τωρα να της εξηγησεις για αναβαθμισεις κλπ.
Προσωπικα 5 μηνες τωρα ημουν πολυ σταθερα, αν ειχα disconnect ηταν μια φορα στις 4-5 μερες, αλλα τις τελευταιες μερες η ζωη ειναι δυσκολη λιγο, ας οψονται οι αναβαθμισεις.

----------


## No-Name

Kαμια ιδεα για το πώς θα παιξει το σαζεμ???

Δεν κατεβαζει ρυθμίσεις με τίποτα...

hard reset μπορώ να κάνω κάπως?

το πιρελλι λεει συνέχεια

10/19/2007  19:08:50 TR069:Session end.        
10/19/2007  19:08:49 TR069:Received InformResponse
10/19/2007  19:08:48 TR069:Sending 6 CONNECTION REQUEST inform.
10/19/2007  19:08:21 TR069:Session end.        
10/19/2007  19:08:21 TR069:Received InformResponse
10/19/2007  19:08:21 TR069:Sending 6 CONNECTION REQUEST inform
10/19/2007  19:06:19 sending OFFER to 192.168.1.5

----------


## jmarin

πολλα disconnect και εχω απογοητευτει...




> δοκιμασε να αλλαξεις τις μπριζες σου,γιατι εμενα μολις τις αλλαξα αλλαξε και η γραμμη μου!και πιο συγκεκριμενα το download μου απο 13200 max εφτασε και 15300!εκτος απο αυτο και το attenuation απο 46 πηγε 35!


Οταν λες να αλλαξω τις πριζες μου? Να παω αλλου το ρουτερ? αυτο δεν βολευει καθολου...

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Ποιος με γλωσσόφαγε δεν έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο τώρα....


Εγώ πάντως.... μάλλον όχι  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Cacofonix

Το γράφω *και* εδώ:

Είμαι συνδρομητής στην On Telecoms από το Μάρτιο (26/3 συγκεκριμένα). Από τότε έως προχθές (18/10) δεν λειτουργούσε το TV Box. Πολλά τηλέφωνα, ουσία μηδέν. Τους είπα ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει πια αυτή η υπηρεσία, και από τη στιγμή που βγάλανε άλλο πακέτο να με μεταφέρουν στο αμέσως επόμενο με τα 32€, να έρθει courier να πάρει το TV Box, και φυσικά να μου πιστώσουν τα χρήματα για την υπηρεσία που δεν είχα όλο αυτόν τον καιρό, δλδ 3€ επί 7 μήνες ίσον 21€. Δεν είναι τόσο τα 21€, αλλά το γαμώτο της όλης υπόθεσης. Πώς προτείνετε να κινηθώ, γιατί μέσω του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου δεν βγαίνει άκρη;

----------


## jmarin

τα πραγματα βελτιωνονται αισθητα... για να δουμε...

----------


## No-Name

Το τηλέφωνο επανήλθε απο εχθές ήδη κατα τις 4 το απόγευμα...

Οπότε έχουμε μια τέλεια τηλεφωνία και μια τάχιστη σύνδεση στο ιντερνετ :Wink: 

το tvbox ανοίγει εμφανίζει τα μενού αλλά δεν βλέπω τίποτα ούτε tv ούτε ταινίες....

----------


## jmarin

εμενα το tv box μου κολλησε την πρωτη φορα αλλα μετα και για λιγη ωρα που το ειχα ανοιχτο τα πηγε περιφημα

----------


## No-Name

όταν λές ανοιχτό τι εννοέις?
Αλήθεια η ώρα και σε σενα είναι πίσω?

----------


## greg21

Συνδεθηκα και εγω σημερα.Αλλα ανορθοδοξα.Φιλε ΝΟ ΝΑΜΕ μπορεις λιγακι να μου απαντησεις στο pm?Ευχαριστω.

----------


## grphoto

Οταν δεν εχει παρει την ωρα σημαινει οτι δεν εχει συνδεθει σωστα με τον server. Μηπως δεν εχουν ενεργοποιησει τις υπηρεσιες Νικο? Χρειαζεται τεχινκος να σου ανοιξει τον "δρομο" μαλλον.

----------


## No-Name

Έπεσε το τηλέφωνο πάλι.....αυτό γίνεται συνέχεια ρε παιδιά?

Η ώρα έχει περαστεί αλλά ειναι μια ώρα πίσω....

----------


## jmarin

εμενα η ωρα ειναι οκ. οταν λεω ανοιχτο εννος οτι το δουλεψα για λιγη ωρα και ηταν οκ. το μονο μου προβλημα ειναι οτι στο τηλ συχνα βγαζει οτι ειναι κατηλλημενο ενω εγω δεν μιλαω...

πως γινεται απο torrents να κατεβαζω με 1 μεγαμπαιτ το δευτερολεπτο και απο σαιτ να μην πιανω ουτε 300? :Thinking: 
edit: ενταξει το δευτερο προβλημα λυθηκε μετον internet download manager :Razz:  

Για το αλλο καμια ιδεα? Σας φενεται φυσιολογικο να συμβαινει κατι τετοιο στην αρχη?

μετα το περας τωντελευταιων ερευνων, το φαινομενο παρατηρειται σε κλησεις απο κινητα και απο σταθερο vivodi. Απο οτε ολα οκ

----------


## hel

Κανείς με εντυπώσεις από ΟΝ σε περιοχή γκύζη-αλεξάνδρας;

----------


## HellV1L

> Η σύνδεση είναι πάρα πολύ καλή κατεβάζω με 1.4 1.5 ακόμα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει TV.
> 
> και η τηλεφωνία καμία σχέση με της 4νετ...τι να πώ έχω μείνει


Νικο ποτε παμε και οι υπολοιποι στα 16???
εχεις μαθει τπτ?

----------


## LordBelial

εγω παλι ειμαι απο τους σχετικα ατυχους οσο αφορα το χρονο ενεργοποιησεις.αιτηση 30/4 διακοπη ιντερνετ απο οτε στις 17/5 και τελικα μετα απο απειρα μπινελικια στο cc της ον συνδεθηκα στις 13/7 και ολα αυτα γιατι οι εξυπνοι δε μπορουσαν να καταλαβουν οτι το ρουτερ που που μου ειχαν στειλει ηταν χαλασμενο!παρολα αυτα απο τις 13/7 και μετα δεν αντιμετωπισα κανενα προβλημα ουτε με το τηλ ουτε με το ιντερνετ ουτε με το tv box ολα δουλευαν ρολοι απο τη 1η μερα!

----------


## marimo

> Έπεσε το τηλέφωνο πάλι.....αυτό γίνεται συνέχεια ρε παιδιά?
> 
> Η ώρα έχει περαστεί αλλά ειναι μια ώρα πίσω....


Τον πρώτο καιρό είχα και εγώ ζητήματα με την τηλεφωνία. Δεν ξέρω αν ήταν σύμπτωση ή αν ρύθμιζαν κάτι. Για τους υπόλοιπους 6+ μήνες που είμαι ΟΝ δεν έχει ξανασυμβέι (πλην των ημερών της αναβάθμισης).
Το tvbox δε μου δούλευε μέχρι (περίπου) να μου βγάλει ΟΚ και στην τηλεόραση στο site της ΟΝ. Συνιστώ πάντως πως όποτε το sagem σου κάνει νερά, βγάζε ό,τι καλώδιο έχει επάνω για κανένα πεντάλεπτο και μετά ξανασύνδεσε-βάλε μπροστά. Αυτό (δυστυχώς) μπορεί να χρειαστεί να το κάνεις μια δυο φορές συνεχόμενα.
Η μία ώρα πίσω (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) ήταν χαρακτηριστικό παλαιότερου firmware του sagem.

Εύχομαι να βρεις άκρη...  :One thumb up:

----------


## cmantas

Γεια σας, ειμαι απο τις παλιες καραβανες του ιντερνετ στην ελλαδα, ειχα vivodi και λογω μετακομισης αλλαξα εταιρεια μιας και η on επιανε στο νεο μου σπιτι, κ φυσικα για ΟΤΕ ουτε που ακουω.

Στην αρχη ΝΑΙ ειχα προβληματα απο τον πωλητη που αλλα μου ειπε κ αλλα εκανε ως τις 2 εβδομαδες που ημουν διχως ιντερνετ και ουτε με dial up εμπαινα γιατι ειναι μπλοκαρισμενα και αναγκαστικα να βαλω ενα που εχει η in.gr και πιανει με ολες τις εταιρειες.

μετα απο κανα μηνα εστρωσε και παει οκ, φανταζομαι οτι με το καιρο θα βελτιωνεται. προβλημα εχει το Cαλλ centre λογω του οτι ιο τεχνικοι ειναι σε αλλη γραμμη και σε στελνουν εκει μονο οταν εχει σοβαρο προβλημα..


ενα μυστικο.αν εχεις προβλημα πηγαινε κατευθειαν στα κεντρικα και θα λυθει, αυτο εκανα

----------


## nikolaos7

Τώρα το βράδυ παρατήρησε κανείς οτι το browsing είναι αργό ή μόνο σε μένα ήταν?4 restart στον router έκανα

----------


## original21paul

> Τώρα το βράδυ παρατήρησε κανείς οτι το browsing είναι αργό ή μόνο σε μένα ήταν?4 restart στον router έκανα


και εγω το παρατηρησα και μου φανηκε περιεργο!

----------


## intech

> Γεια σας, ειμαι απο τις παλιες καραβανες του ιντερνετ στην ελλαδα, ειχα vivodi και λογω μετακομισης αλλαξα εταιρεια μιας και η on επιανε στο νεο μου σπιτι, κ φυσικα για ΟΤΕ ουτε που ακουω.
> 
> Στην αρχη ΝΑΙ ειχα προβληματα απο τον πωλητη που αλλα μου ειπε κ αλλα εκανε ως τις 2 εβδομαδες που ημουν διχως ιντερνετ και ουτε με dial up εμπαινα γιατι ειναι μπλοκαρισμενα και αναγκαστικα να βαλω ενα που εχει η in.gr και πιανει με ολες τις εταιρειες.
> 
> μετα απο κανα μηνα εστρωσε και παει οκ, φανταζομαι οτι με το καιρο θα βελτιωνεται. προβλημα εχει το Cαλλ centre λογω του οτι ιο τεχνικοι ειναι σε αλλη γραμμη και σε στελνουν εκει μονο οταν εχει σοβαρο προβλημα..
> 
> 
> ενα μυστικο.αν εχεις προβλημα πηγαινε κατευθειαν στα κεντρικα και θα λυθει, αυτο εκανα


????????
αυτο εγώ Δεν Το Καπάλαβα :Thinking: 




> το browsing είναι αργό


ΚΟΥΦΟ αλλα  συμβαίνει,  εχω τσεκάρει pings κλπ κλπ........

πάντως διευκρινίζω για να μην υπάρχει παραξήγηση:
My IQ 78 TESTED !!!!!!!
My crdts  Phd 1 MS1 BS2

----------


## LordBelial

> Τώρα το βράδυ παρατήρησε κανείς οτι το browsing είναι αργό ή μόνο σε μένα ήταν?4 restart στον router έκανα




πριν κανα 2ωρο ηταν και σε μενα δεν μπορουσα καν να ανοιξω σελιδα ειμαι στη περιοχη του βυρωνα.

----------


## wolfy

Για 3 ώρες κομμένο τηλέφωνο κ ιντερνέτ!
Κάτι που ξαναέγινε πριν από μερικές μέρες! 
Φυσικά ούτε καταδιάνοια δεν μπορεσα να πιάσω γραμμη να δηλώσω βλάβη! 30λεπτά στην αναμονή... τόσο άντεξα να ακούω το εκνευριστικό τραγουδάκι της ον.....

----------


## anzac123456

Ακόμα χωρίς εισερχόμενες από σταθερά από χθες που ενεργοποιήθηκα...  :Thumb down: 
Πόσο να περιμένω?  :Thinking:

----------


## original21paul

> Ακόμα χωρίς εισερχόμενες από σταθερά από χθες που ενεργοποιήθηκα... 
> Πόσο να περιμένω?


λογικα παντα αυριο το πολυ μεθαυριο θα πρεπει να εχεις εισερχομενες απο ολους!

----------


## amora

Ενεργοποιήθηκα 22/10 όπως μου είχαν πει. Κλέιδωσα στα 11 download 1 upload, με SNR 7 (αργότερα 10) και attenuation 32. Ταχύτητα από ntua με dm περίπου στο 1ΜΒps. Το μόνο οτι το Pirelli δεν είχε την επιλογή για Firewall, αν και ήταν στο τελευταίο firmware. Και τότε έκανα το μοιραίο λάθος: πήρα to cc και το ανέφερα. Αποτέλεσμα; Άλλαξαν το firmware  σε 1.14, ναι αυτό που είχαν δώσει αρχικά χωρίς port forwarding και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που έφτιαξαν αργότερα. Από τότε συνεχή disconnects και τελικά φαίνεται ότι από μόνοι τους μου έριξαν την ταχύτητα σε 1Mbps/512Kbps για να συγχρονίσει. 

Έχω επικοινωνήσει μαζί τους 2 φορές (συνολικά 3 ώρες αναμονή!) αλλά τίποτα. Έχω αρχίσει να χάνω την υπομονή με την οποία είχα οπλιστεί, κυρίως λόγω του μεγέθους της ασχετοσύνης τους.

----------


## dimis04

Ενεργοποιηθηκα σαββατο 20/10/2007. Ολα τελεια, τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ
Και εισερχομενες και εξερχομενες με φοβερη ποιοτητα, σαν του οτε.
στις 6 το απογευμα κοβεται το τηλεφωνο, νεκρο απο εμενα οταν το σηκωνα ,ενα μυνημα που λεει οτι ο τηλεφωνητης ειναι απενεργοποιημενος οταν το καλουσα.
Μεχρι και σημερα 24/10/2007 11:15 παραμενει κομμενο.
Τους εχω καλεσει 3 φορες 
Την πρωτη μου ειπαν οτι ειναι δικο τους το προβλημα και οτι απο λαθος μπαινει ο τηλεφωνητης χωρις να καλεσει. Θα διορθωθει στις επομενες 2 με 3 ωρες.
Παπαρια.Τους ξανακαλω σημερα και μου λεει οτι εχει βραχυκυκλωσει η γραμμη.
Και πως δουλευει το ιντερνετ τους λεω?
Αυτο οντως ειναι περιεργο , απανταει
Βγαλε ολα τα καλωδια μου λεει και παρε μας τηλεφωνο να σου πουμε τι θα κανεις
Απο που θα σε παρω του λεω? αφου δεν εχω τηλεφωνο ,τωρα σε παιρνω απο την δουλεια.
αυτο ειναι προβλημα μου λεει
Πρεπει καπως να επικοινωνησουμε
Ωραια να με καλεσετε εσεις στο κινητο
Αυτο δεν γινεται , δεν μπορουμε να το κανουμε
Και τι θα γινει? Ωραια θα σε παρω εγω απο αλλο σπιτι θα ζητησω εσενα (αφου θα περιμενω 40 με 45 λεπτα) για να δουμε τι θα γινει.
Ουτε αυτο γινεται, θα μιλησετε με οποιον βγει
Και θα κατσω παλι να του εξηγω τι εχει γινει μεχρι τωρα?
Οχι δεν χρειαζεται, τα προβληματα καταχωρουνται στο συστημα και θα το δει
Εσυ τοτε γιατι δεν το βλεπεις αφου το ειχα δωσει παλι την δευτερα?
Καποιο προβλημα θα υπαρχει και δεν μου το εμφανιζει.
Με λιγα λογια, αισχος και ντροπη τα παιδια βεβαια δεν φταινε σε τιποτα τους εχουν βαλει να λενε 5 πραγματα σαν ρουτινα ,αλλα βοηθεια καμια.
Θα κανω τωρα καταγγελια στον εεττ και θα ζητησω και διακοπη της συνδεσης .
Ουτε στην ουγκαντα δεν γινονται αυτα.
Η καταληξη ειναι μια: Οτε και παλι Οτε και ας ειναι ακριβος.
Ειναι οπως ολα τα πραγματα στην ζωη οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.
Θα παρω μια μπλουζα armani θα την πληρωσω αλλα θα την φοραω για 10 χρονια ,θα παρω και μια απο zara με 3.90 θα την φορεσω μια και μετα θα την κανω σφουγγαροπανο.
Αυτα.

----------


## jogatore

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω όλους εσάς που είσαστε συνδεδεμένοι με την ΟΝ τα εξής:
1) Πόσες μέρες είσαστε χωρίς εισερχόμενες κλήσεις ????
2) Πόσες μέρες είσαστε στο περίμενε για να σας απαντήσουν στο υποτιθέμενο CC ?????
3) και τέλος ξέρει κανείς κάποια άλλα τηλέφωνα που μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος από την υποτιθέμενη ετερεία???
Όποιος γνωρίζει ας βοηθήσει επειγώντως !!!!!! :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## Takerman

> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω όλους εσάς που είσαστε συνδεδεμένοι με την ΟΝ τα εξής:
> 1) Πόσες μέρες είσαστε χωρίς εισερχόμενες κλήσεις ????
> 2) Πόσες μέρες είσαστε στο περίμενε για να σας απαντήσουν στο υποτιθέμενο CC ?????
> 3) και τέλος ξέρει κανείς κάποια άλλα τηλέφωνα που μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος από την υποτιθέμενη ετερεία???
> Όποιος γνωρίζει ας βοηθήσει επειγώντως !!!!!!


1) Η περίπτωση του καθενός είναι διαφορετική. Εγώ παράδειγμα έμεινα μόνο για 3 ώρες. Σε άλλο σχετικό νήμα θα κατατοπιστείς περισσότερο με τις εμπειρίες του καθενός.
2) Να καλείς νωρίς το πρωί, πχ 8.00
3) Δυστυχώς όλοι οι δρόμοι και τα τηλέφωνα οδηγούν στο cc.

----------


## porcupine

> λογικα παντα αυριο το πολυ μεθαυριο θα πρεπει να εχεις εισερχομενες απο ολους!


εγώ μπήκα στην 3η ημέρα με τις εισερχόμενες νεκρές.
απο κινητό όταν καλώ το σπίτι, λέει για απενεργοποιημένο τηλεφωνητή
απο σταθερό,δείχνει οτι μιλάει
ενώ το πρωί δεχτήκαμε μια ξεκούδουνη κλήση απο μια άσχετη γυναίκα που πήρε άλλο νούμερο...

στο Βιλαμπάχαλο.... ακόμα περιμένουμε...

----------


## dimis04

Επειδη εχω μπερδευτει λιγο...
Μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει τι γινεται οταν καλουμε τον αριθμο και βγαινει το μυνημα οτι ο τηλεφωνητης ειναι απενεργοποιημενος. Αυτη η κληση χρεωνεται?

----------


## jogatore

Τελικά από ότι κατάλαβα  " ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΗΣΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ "
Είναι αλήθεια ότι μπορει κανείς να απάλλαγή από τις ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ της μέσα σε ένα 10ήμερο ??? :Twisted Evil:  :Help:

----------


## Tem

> Τελικά από ότι κατάλαβα  " ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΗΣΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ "
> Είναι αλήθεια ότι μπορει κανείς να απάλλαγή από τις ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ της μέσα σε ένα 10ήμερο ???


γιατί την πατήσαμε ?

----------


## dimis04

ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ 5 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ

----------


## cnp5

> Τελικά από ότι κατάλαβα  " ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΗΣΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ "
> Είναι αλήθεια ότι μπορει κανείς να απάλλαγή από τις ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ της μέσα σε ένα 10ήμερο ???


Φυσικά, αίτηση υπαναχώρησης και επιβεβαίωση παραλαβής από την On και μετά κανονίζεις πως θα σου επιστρέψουν τα χρήματα ενεργοποίησης. Ελπίζω σε άλλο πάροχο να πάνε τα πράγματα καλύτερα.

----------


## jogatore

> γιατί την πατήσαμε ?


Την πατήσαμε φίλε μου γιατί ΔΕΝ ξέρουν τι τους γίνετε!!!!
Πόσες μέρες ήσουνα δίχως εισερχόμενες ?? Σε πόσες μέρες λειτούργησε η ΟΝ???
Αν θέλεις απάντησέ μου , και με PM !!!

----------


## Rebel Scum

Η λέξη "την πάτησα" είναι σχεική κατά τη γνώμη μου....προσωπικά ήμουν σε κάποιο βαθμό προετοιμασμένος για αυτές τις καταστάσεις με όποιο εναλλάκτικο πάροχο και να διάλεγα(μέσα σε κάποια λογικά όρια φυσικά)...αυτό βέβαια δε σημαίνει πως δεν έχουμε το δικαίωμα να διαμαρτυρόμαστε για τη βελτιώση των υπηρεσιών τους...όποιος φωνάζει τελικά βρίσκει μαι άκρη και αν το κάνουν όλοι θα αναγκαστούν οι εταιρίες αυτές να βελτιωθούν.

----------


## jogatore

> ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ 5 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ


Και ποιά είναι η απάντησή τους ?? Αν κατάφερες να πάρεις τηλέφωνο!!!!

----------


## dimis04

η αιτηση υπαναχωρησης , υπαρχει στο site της On?

----------


## jogatore

> η αιτηση υπαναχωρησης , υπαρχει στο site της On?


Αν θέλεις μπορώ να στην στείλω !!

----------


## dimis04

> Και ποιά είναι η απάντησή τους ?? Αν κατάφερες να πάρεις τηλέφωνο!!!!


Την πρωτη μου ειπαν οτι ειναι δικο τους το προβλημα και οτι απο λαθος μπαινει ο τηλεφωνητης χωρις να καλεσει. Θα διορθωθει στις επομενες 2 με 3 ωρες.
Παπαρια.Τους ξανακαλω σημερα και μου λεει οτι εχει βραχυκυκλωσει η γραμμη.
Και πως δουλευει το ιντερνετ τους λεω?
Αυτο οντως ειναι περιεργο , απανταει
Βγαλε ολα τα καλωδια μου λεει και παρε μας τηλεφωνο να σου πουμε τι θα κανεις
Απο που θα σε παρω του λεω? αφου δεν εχω τηλεφωνο ,τωρα σε παιρνω απο την δουλεια.
αυτο ειναι προβλημα μου λεει
Πρεπει καπως να επικοινωνησουμε
Ωραια να με καλεσετε εσεις στο κινητο
Αυτο δεν γινεται , δεν μπορουμε να το κανουμε
Και τι θα γινει? Ωραια θα σε παρω εγω απο αλλο σπιτι θα ζητησω εσενα (αφου θα περιμενω 40 με 45 λεπτα) για να δουμε τι θα γινει.
Ουτε αυτο γινεται, θα μιλησετε με οποιον βγει
Και θα κατσω παλι να του εξηγω τι εχει γινει μεχρι τωρα?
Οχι δεν χρειαζεται, τα προβληματα καταχωρουνται στο συστημα και θα το δει
Εσυ τοτε γιατι δεν το βλεπεις αφου το ειχα δωσει παλι την δευτερα?
Καποιο προβλημα θα υπαρχει και δεν μου το εμφανιζει.
Με λιγα λογια, αισχος και ντροπη τα παιδια βεβαια δεν φταινε σε τιποτα τους εχουν βαλει να λενε 5 πραγματα σαν ρουτινα ,αλλα βοηθεια καμια.

----------


## cnp5

> Την πατήσαμε φίλε μου γιατί ΔΕΝ ξέρουν τι τους γίνετε!!!!
> Πόσες μέρες ήσουνα δίχως εισερχόμενες ?? Σε πόσες μέρες λειτούργησε η ΟΝ???
> Αν θέλεις απάντησέ μου , και με PM !!!


Δυστυχώς σε άλλους έγιναν όλα γρήγορα και σε άλλους με χίλια προβλήματα... Η δική μου εμπειρία είναι από τις καλές (ενεργοποίηση 14 Απριλίου, χωρίς εισερχόμενες από ΟΤΕ μόνο, κινητή τηλεφωνία από τη πρώτη στιγμή μια χαρά, 3 ημέρες), πλήρης ενεργοποίηση και σταθεροποίηση μετά από μια μιάμιση εβδομάδα. Από τότε κανένα πρόβλημα (εκτός του τελευταίου μήνα με προβλήματα στο tvbox που από χθες έφτιαξε ξανά).

----------


## shioiros

Λοιπόν μου είπανε απο το cs ότι τον εξοπλισμό τον έχει τα ΕΛΤΑ και να συνεχίσω να περιμένω να έρθει  :Cool: . 

Το τηλέφωνο πάντως δεν δουλεύει όταν το έχω συνδεδεμένο πάνω στο φίλτρο μαζί με το ρούτερ. Κάνει θόρυβο και διάφορα τέτοια και όταν σηκώνω το ακουστικό πέφτει η γραμμή του internet. Χωρίς φίλτρο δουλευει μια χαρά. 

Υποθέτω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά το φίλτρο, αφου όταν συνδέω το ρούτερ με φίλτρο το noise margin είναι 5db ενώ χωρίς φίλτρο πάει στα 14db.

Όλα αυτά θα διορθωθούν όταν παραλάβω τον εξοπλισμό και πλέον μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το splitter?

----------


## jogatore

> steile mou sto anthi7676@hotmail.com
> 
> Thanks


Το έστειλα !!

----------


## dimis04

Το πηρα 
Thanks

Δεν εχει ομως πεδιο που να αναφερεις τον λογο (θα το βαλω απο κατω)
Θα τους δωσω αλλη μια μερα να το φτιαξουν, αλλιως παρασκευη πρωι "υπαναχωρω"

----------


## jmarin

> Λοιπόν μου είπανε απο το cs ότι τον εξοπλισμό τον έχει τα ΕΛΤΑ και να συνεχίσω να περιμένω να έρθει . 
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο πάντως δεν δουλεύει όταν το έχω συνδεδεμένο πάνω στο φίλτρο μαζί με το ρούτερ. Κάνει θόρυβο και διάφορα τέτοια και όταν σηκώνω το ακουστικό πέφτει η γραμμή του internet. Χωρίς φίλτρο δουλευει μια χαρά. 
> 
> Υποθέτω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά το φίλτρο, αφου όταν συνδέω το ρούτερ με φίλτρο το noise margin είναι 5db ενώ χωρίς φίλτρο πάει στα 14db.
> 
> Όλα αυτά θα διορθωθούν όταν παραλάβω τον εξοπλισμό και πλέον μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το splitter?


μου το εκανε και μενα αυτο. Φταιει το φιλτρο. Ψαξ'το λιγο... Αλλαξε το και θα φτιαξει

----------


## dimis04

> Το πηρα 
> Thanks
> 
> Δεν εχει ομως πεδιο που να αναφερεις τον λογο (θα το βαλω απο κατω)
> Θα τους δωσω αλλη μια μερα να το φτιαξουν, αλλιως παρασκευη πρωι "υπαναχωρω"


Φανταζομαι το 10ημερο μετραει απο την και καλα ημερα ενεργοποιησης στην περιπτωση μου 20/10. Αρα αν βαλουμε και την 20 μεσα η δεκατη μερα ειναι η 29/10 δευτερα. σωστα?

----------


## jogatore

> Φανταζομαι το 10ημερο μετραει απο την και καλα ημερα ενεργοποιησης στην περιπτωση μου 20/10. Αρα αν βαλουμε και την 20 μεσα η δεκατη μερα ειναι η 29/10 δευτερα. σωστα?


Έτσι μου είπαν.... από την ημέρα ενεργοποίησης.
Λες να τους αφήσουμε και την αυριανή μέρα? Πάντως αν τελειώσω νωρίς κάποιες δουλειές αύριο , θα πάω αμέσως. Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζετε και ο λόγος που υπαναχωρείς αλλά μπορείς να το βάλεις.
Και καλά λένε ότι πρέπει να το στείλεις με fax αλλά καλλίτερα να το δώσεις αυτοπροσώπως και να πάρεις και αντίγραφο με υπογραφή παραλαβής!!!! Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι μπορει να γίνει!!!!!

----------


## droulas13

Off Topic


		Δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει ακομα αλλα εχω παρει εξοπλισμο, 2 ερωτησεις :

-Το πιρελι το συνδεω μεσω απλου τηλ καλωδιου στην πριζα οκ? Η μια μερια παει στην πριζα και η αλλη που? εκει που λεει τηλ1 και τηλ2? Η' εκει που λεει dsl γιατι αν ισχυει το δευτερο δεν μου εχουν δωσει μετατροπεα για να το συνδεσω στο dsl(οταν ειχα δυνδεσει ενα fritzbox ειχε ενα τετοιο μετατροπεα)


- Για να μπω στη σελιδα του ρουτερ πρεπει να πατησω στον browser 192.168.1.1? Το παταω αλλα δεν μου ανοιγει την σελιδα. Φταει το οτι ειμαι συνδεδεμενος σε αλλο ασυρματο δικτυο, δεν ειναι η σωστη ip, τι?



Συγνωμη για το offtopic και για το αν ειναι πολυ ασχετες οι ερωτησεις :Razz:

----------


## giwrgosth

dracoula δώσε κωδικούς on-on για να μπεις στο interface.
Το καλώδιο από την πρίζα στο splitter που είχε μαζί και από εκεί στο modem στην είσοδο adsl, όχι στις tel1-2. To τηλέφωνο στην έξοδο POTS του splitter. Μετατροπεα για  που θες? Τα καλώδια που έχει μαζί το Pirelli είναι μια χαρά και φτάνουν για όλες τις συνδέσεις.

----------


## droulas13

Καταρχας droulas :Razz: 


Το θεμα της συνδεσης βλακεια μου, απλως νομιζα οτι η θυρα adsl που ηταν λιγο μακροστενη ηθελε καλωδιο cat5/ethernet πως λεγεται. Τελικα μπηκε μια χαρα το καλωδιο τηλ εκει. Αλλα στο 192.168.1.1 δεν μπορς να μπω, μου βγαζει οτι η σελιδα αυτη δεν υπαρχει. Το πιρελι ειναι απλως ανοιχτο, δηλαδη το λαμπακι του power φωτιζει. Τι κανω λαθος?

----------


## anzac123456

> Καταρχας droulas
> Το θεμα της συνδεσης βλακεια μου, απλως νομιζα οτι η θυρα adsl που ηταν λιγο μακροστενη ηθελε καλωδιο cat5/ethernet πως λεγεται. Τελικα μπηκε μια χαρα το καλωδιο τηλ εκει. Αλλα στο 192.168.1.1 δεν μπορς να μπω, μου βγαζει οτι η σελιδα αυτη δεν υπαρχει. Το πιρελι ειναι απλως ανοιχτο, δηλαδη το λαμπακι του power φωτιζει. Τι κανω λαθος?


Δοκίμασε να συνδέσεις το Pirelli με το PC σου μέσω Ethernet και να μην είσαι συνδεδεμένος σε άλλο δίκτυο με το ίδιο gateway (192.168.1.1)

----------


## cnp5

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει ακομα αλλα εχω παρει εξοπλισμο, 2 ερωτησεις :
> 
> -Το πιρελι το συνδεω μεσω απλου τηλ καλωδιου στην πριζα οκ? Η μια μερια παει στην πριζα και η αλλη που? εκει που λεει τηλ1 και τηλ2? Η' εκει που λεει dsl γιατι αν ισχυει το δευτερο δεν μου εχουν δωσει μετατροπεα για να το συνδεσω στο dsl(οταν ειχα δυνδεσει ενα fritzbox ειχε ενα τετοιο μετατροπεα)
> 
> 
> - Για να μπω στη σελιδα του ρουτερ πρεπει να πατησω στον browser 192.168.1.1? Το παταω αλλα δεν μου ανοιγει την σελιδα. Φταει το οτι ειμαι συνδεδεμενος σε αλλο ασυρματο δικτυο, δεν ειναι η σωστη ip, τι?
> ...


Η άλλη μεριά πάει στο dsl, τα Tel1, Tel2 είναι για τηλεφωνικές συσκευές. Αυτό που αναφέρεις για μετατροπέα, μήπως εννοείς φίλτρο; αν ναι τότε το φίλτρο πρέπει να το βάλεις πριν την τηλεφωνική σου συσκευή και όχι πριν το router. Μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό, μέσα στο κουτί του pirelli router, υπάρχει και ένα splitter, έχει είσοδο για τη τηλεφωνική γραμμή σου και βγάζει 2 εξόδους, μια για το modem (χωρίς φίλτρο) και μια για τηλέφωνο με φίλτρο. Μπορείς να δεις και το pdf με τους τρόπους σύνδεσης
installationGuideRes_gr.pdf

Τώρα για το δεύτερο. Νομίζω ότι το wireless δίκτυο στο pirelli είναι ποια απενεργοποιημένο σαν αρχική τιμή. Θα πρέπει να συνδέσεις το pirelli με ethernet καλώδιο και μετά να πας στη σελίδα. Αν κάνω λάθος και είναι ενεργοποιημένο για να μπεις στο pirelli θα πρέπει πρώτα να συνδεθείς στο δικό του wireless δίκτυο. Με το utility της wireless κάρτας σου ψάξε για δίκτυα και συνδέσου σε αυτό που λέει OnTelecoms ή Pirelli και μετά στη σελίδα

----------


## droulas13

Λοιπον, το συνδεσα με ethernet και αποσυνδεθηκα απο το ασυρματο ημουν συνδεδεμενος. Μου εβγαλε τοkaspersky που εχω αναφορα για νεο δικτυο(192.168.1.0 και το εβαλα στο local network. Παρατηρησα και το ασυρματο το οποιο ειχα εχουν την ιδια ip δεν ξερω αν για αυτο το λογο μπλοκαρει. Το ασυρματο ρουτερ ειναι speedtouch με οτενετ συνδεση. Τι λετε να κανω?

----------


## shioiros

Μάστορες περισσότερο από 500Κ/s δεν κατεβάζει. Τι μπορεί να φτέει γιαυτο? Υπάρχει κανένα tip να βελτιωθεί λίγο η κατάσταση?

----------


## amora

Μήπως κάποιος φίλος ξέρει να μου πει τι μπορώ να κάνω για να μου αναβαθμίσουν το firmware στο Pirelli, εκτός του να τηλεφωνήσω (το έχω κάνει ήδη τρεις φορές). Τώρα έχω το 1.14 (του Φεβρουαρίου), το οποίο μάλιστα το έβαλαν αυτοί μία ημέρα μετά την ενεργοποίηση (αρχικά είχα το 1.21). Υπάρχει e-mail να τους το στείλω και γραπτώς for the record?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## dimis04

Ξερει κανεις για τι ειναι οι 2 γραμμες που εχει το pirelli απο πισω?

phone1 kai phone2?

----------


## grphoto

Για voip τηλεφωνο.

Το τηλεφωνο της ΟΝ ειναι κανονικο οταν εχεις 1 γραμμη, αλλα αμα βαλεις και δευτερη γραμμη εκει συνδεεις την τηλεφωνικη συσκευη της δευτερης γραμμης.

----------


## dimis04

μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου πεις μετα τον splitter πως πανε οι συνδεσεις γιατι θα τρελαθω.
δεν εχω τηλ απο το σαββατo πιστευω οτι τα εχω βαλει ολα οκ αλλα κατι δεν παει καλα

σου λεω εγω και μου λες αν εχω κατι λαθος

απο splitter: εξοδος dsl σε εισοδο dsl pirelli
εξοδος tel σε τηλεφωνικη συσκευη

Γιατι οταν βαζω το τηλεφωνο στο phone1 ή στο 2 μου δινει σημα?

----------


## erateinos

> απο splitter: εξοδος dsl σε εισοδο dsl pirelli
> εξοδος tel σε τηλεφωνικη συσκευη
> 
> Γιατι οταν βαζω το τηλεφωνο στο phone1 ή στο 2 μου δινει σημα?


δες εδώ   :Wink: 

phone1 & 2 είναι για voip,  εάν έχεις 2η  γραμμή από την ΟΝ

----------


## porcupine

Οδεύω για 4η μέρα χωρίς εισερχόμενες..
το ότι καλώ στο κινητό μου και βγάζει ένα ξεκούδουνο νούμερο σε σχέση με το πραγματικό μου πρέπει να με ανησυχεί?
παρεπιπτόντως,καλώντας τον αριθμό μου,βγαίνει ο τηλεφωνητής για να αφήσω μήνυμα.

τις εμπειρίες σας παρακαλώ...

----------


## jmarin

ποσος καιρος ειναι που εχεις ενεργοποιηθιει?

----------


## greg21

4 μερες .το αναφερει.

----------


## jmarin

4 μερες χωρις εισερχομενες ειπε.

----------


## greg21

ε λογικα απο την στιγμη που ενεργοποιηθηκε εννοει.

----------


## porcupine

έχουν κάνει πατάτα...το τηλέφωνο ενός ανθρώπου μου έδωσαν που έχει κατάστημα...
με πήρε πρίν λίγο κακομοίρης και μου λέει,έχω μαγαζί φίλε μου και με έχουν καταστρέψει.το δικό μου νούμερο μου λέει σου εμφανίζει...
αρχίζω το κυνήγι.

----------


## dimis04

> δες εδώ  
> 
> phone1 & 2 είναι για voip,  εάν έχεις 2η  γραμμή από την ΟΝ


Τι δευτερη να εχω με τους καραγκιοζηδες!!!!
Εδω και 6 ημερες που ενεργοποιηθηκα δεν εχω ουτε την πρωτη!!!
Απο το σπιτι ειναι νεκρο, μεχρι χθες οταν με καλουσαν ελεγε οτι ο τηλεφωνητης δεν ειναι ενεργοποιημενος, απο σημερα λεει οτι ο συνδρομητης δεν ειναι διαθεσιμος και να αφησητε το μυνημα σας.
Μηπως αυτο ειναι ενα βημα πριν να δουλεψει ? ή να προχωρησω σε υπαναχωρηση?
Καλα για το support δεν το συζηταμε ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ!!!!!!!!!!! δεν απανταει ποτε και αν εισαι τυχερος και μιλησεις μετα απο τουλαχιστον 40 λεπτα μιλας με καποιον εντελως ασχετο που ζητημα ειναι αν εχει βγαλει το γυμνασιο.
Να περιμενω ή να τους ζεριζωσω μια και καλη οσο προλαβαινω?

----------


## newyorkboy

Καλησπέρα,
Εγώ έχω ΟΝ απο την έναρξη της λειτουργίας της.Στην αρχή είχα προβλήματα λόγω της ΕΒΔΑΦ και ΟΧΙ λόγω της ΟΝ!Μετά απο 15 ημέρες όμως το πρόβλημα επιλύθηκε.Και για να είμαι απόλυτα ειλικρινής, υπήρχαν κάποια προβλήματα και με το τηλέφωνο(λίγες διακοπές κατά την διάρκεια της κλήσης) και στην ΤV.Καλώντας το τεχνικό τμήμα,επιλύθηκε άμεσα το πρόβλημα αυτό.Μετά δηλάδη από 1 1/2 μήνα της ενεργοποίησης μου όλα λειτουργούσαν τέλεια και μάλιστα τους τελευταίους 2-3 μήνες έχω παρατηρήσει (λόγω των αναβαθμίσεων) ακόμα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα!Δεν έχω καθόλου προβλήματα και όλα λειτουργούν κανονικά!Επίσης είμαι ευχαριστημένος και από τα τιμολόγια(Ιδίως τώρα που έβαλαν ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ Αστικά κ Υπεραστικά!).
Αυτές είναι οι εντυπώσεις για τις υπηρεσίες που μου προσφέρει η ΟΝ.Εύχομαι και εσείς να έχετε τα ίδια καλά αποτελέσματα με τα δικά μου!

----------


## papakion

> Τι δευτερη να εχω με τους καραγκιοζηδες!!!!
> Εδω και 6 ημερες που ενεργοποιηθηκα δεν εχω ουτε την πρωτη!!!
> Απο το σπιτι ειναι νεκρο, μεχρι χθες οταν με καλουσαν ελεγε οτι ο τηλεφωνητης δεν ειναι ενεργοποιημενος, απο σημερα λεει οτι ο συνδρομητης δεν ειναι διαθεσιμος και να αφησητε το μυνημα σας.
> Μηπως αυτο ειναι ενα βημα πριν να δουλεψει ? ή να προχωρησω σε υπαναχωρηση?
> Καλα για το support δεν το συζηταμε ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ!!!!!!!!!!! δεν απανταει ποτε και αν εισαι τυχερος και μιλησεις μετα απο τουλαχιστον 40 λεπτα μιλας με καποιον εντελως ασχετο που ζητημα ειναι αν εχει βγαλει το γυμνασιο.
> Να περιμενω ή να τους ζεριζωσω μια και καλη οσο προλαβαινω?



Dimi, εγω τελικά παρέλαβα τον εξπολισμό. Τηλέφωνο παιζει (να το νεκρωσω ή οχι?) τα υπόλοιπα όχι ακόμα, ισως πρεπει να γινουν ενεργοποιησεις ακόμα από την On.

----------


## dimis04

Μονο το τηλεφωνο παιζει?

----------


## pavlos2004

Μπορεί να σε ενδιαφέρει :

http://http://www.adslgr.com/forum/s...d.php?t=141794

----------


## papakion

> Μονο το τηλεφωνο παιζει?


DSL Status: Connected
Δεν βλεπω αλλες σελίδες πλην της On και φυσικα δεν παιζει η TV. Νομίζω ακόμα δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει πλήρως (αλλωστε τα συνδεσα χτες το βραδυ στις 12). Ισως να υπάρχει κάποια διαδικασία για να παίξει πλήρως.
By the way: τι IP έχουν οι DNS της On? Προς το παρον το Pirelli μου εχει πάρει μονο εναν DNS και δεν εχει secondary... ετσι πρεπει να ειναι? (μαλλον οχι)

----------


## dimis04

> Καλησπέρα,
> Εγώ έχω ΟΝ απο την έναρξη της λειτουργίας της.Στην αρχή είχα προβλήματα λόγω της ΕΒΔΑΦ και ΟΧΙ λόγω της ΟΝ!Μετά απο 15 ημέρες όμως το πρόβλημα επιλύθηκε.Και για να είμαι απόλυτα ειλικρινής, υπήρχαν κάποια προβλήματα και με το τηλέφωνο(λίγες διακοπές κατά την διάρκεια της κλήσης) και στην ΤV.Καλώντας το τεχνικό τμήμα,επιλύθηκε άμεσα το πρόβλημα αυτό.Μετά δηλάδη από 1 1/2 μήνα της ενεργοποίησης μου όλα λειτουργούσαν τέλεια και μάλιστα τους τελευταίους 2-3 μήνες έχω παρατηρήσει (λόγω των αναβαθμίσεων) ακόμα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα!Δεν έχω καθόλου προβλήματα και όλα λειτουργούν κανονικά!Επίσης είμαι ευχαριστημένος και από τα τιμολόγια(Ιδίως τώρα που έβαλαν ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ Αστικά κ Υπεραστικά!).
> Αυτές είναι οι εντυπώσεις για τις υπηρεσίες που μου προσφέρει η ΟΝ.Εύχομαι και εσείς να έχετε τα ίδια καλά αποτελέσματα με τα δικά μου!


Συγνωμη ρε φιλε, ολα καλα τα λες ,αλλα που αναφερει οτι ΔΕΝ θα εχω τηληφωνο ή ιντερνετ εστω και για 5 λεπτα?
Υποτιθεται οτι απο την ωρα της ενεργοποιησης πρεπει ολα να λειτουργουν αδιαλειπτα, ουτε ενα λεπτο δεν πρεπει να μενεις απο τιποτα.
Γιατι να θεωρουμε δεδομενο οτι θα εχουμε κομμενη γραμμη για καποιες ωρες ή και μερες?
Αυτες τις μερες που εγω δεν εχω υπηρεσιες δεν θα κληθω να τις πληρωσω?
Ειναι λοιπον απαρεδεκτο να λειτουργουν ετσι!!
Ή μπορεις να προσφερεις τις υπηρεσιες που πουλας ή πηγαινε στην ομονοια να πουλας τυροπιτες και κουλουρια!!!

----------


## papakion

> Ή μπορεις να προσφερεις τις υπηρεσιες που πουλας ή πηγαινε στην ομονοια να πουλας τυροπιτες και κουλουρια!!!


Το λεγόμενο 2play... γιατι αν ειναι 3play θα πρεπει να προσθέσει και λουκανικόπιτα  :Wink:

----------


## dimis04

> Το λεγόμενο 2play... γιατι αν ειναι 3play θα πρεπει να προσθέσει και λουκανικόπιτα


Χαχα, καλό!!!!
Εχουμε καταντησει να γελαμε με τα χαλια μας

Ρε papakion !!!!! Τωρα μαλλον τα αντιληφθηκα!!!!
Οταν λεει 2play εννοει οτι πρεπει να ειναι 2 για να δουλεψει!!
Εσυ εχεις τηλεφωνο... εγω εχω ιντερνετ.... τα ενωνουμε και εχουμε 2play.
Τσαμπα τους βριζω τοσες μερες τους καημενους.

Μολις εστειλα fax υπαναχώρησης

----------


## Avesael

Ρε παιδιά, όλοι εσείς που δηλώνετε προβλήματα, ενημερώστε παρακαλώ το προφίλ σας να βλέπουμε και εμείς τα στοιχεία της γραμμής σας...
Τόσο δύσκολο είναι ;   :Wink:

----------


## kostanen

Θα σας παραθέσω την εμπειρεία μου, αν αυτή μπορεί να βοηθήσει τους υπό ενεργοποίηση χρήστες.
 Με πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 16-18/10 την 17/10 κόπηκε το τηλέφωνο. Μετά από 3 ώρες λειτούργησαν οι εξερχόμενες και μετά από 1 ημέρα δλδ 18/10 λειτούργησαν οι εισερχόμενες. Με τηλέφωνο όλα καλά αλλά για dsl ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση.
 ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ μου οτί τα είχα ΟΛΑ συνδεδεμένα (δλδ και το tvbox). Μετά από 2 ημέρες αναμονής έκανα restart το router και άναψε το λαμπάκι της dsl (DSL Status: Connected) αλλά όχι το online. Με τηλέφωνο στους τεχνικούς έμαθα οτι δεν έβλεπε το router την ΟΝ (είχε και 10,χχχ,χχχ,χχχ ip) και κάτι ρυθμίσανε αυτοί. 
Οταν είδα κανονική ip (91.xx.xxx.xx) και να αναβοσβήνει το Online ΤΟΤΕ συνέδεσα το tvbox.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα όποιον έχει παρόμοιες περιπέτειες.

----------


## dimis04

Εμενα που δεν εχω τηλεφωνο 6 ημερες απο την ημερα ενεργοποιησης εως σημερα μπορεις να με βοηθησεις αφου αυτοι οι οποιοι πληρωνονται για να το κανουν δεν μπορουν?

----------


## shioiros

Άμα το συνδέσεις απευθείας στην πρίζα χωρίς splitter πάλι τίποτε?

----------


## dimis04

> Ρε παιδιά, όλοι εσείς που δηλώνετε προβλήματα, ενημερώστε παρακαλώ το προφίλ σας να βλέπουμε και εμείς τα στοιχεία της γραμμής σας...
> Τόσο δύσκολο είναι ;


Τι να ενημερωσω στο προφιλ ? 
οτι δεν εχω τηλεφωνο?
το ιντερνετ ειναι κανονι
Ασχετο:
Αν και αεκτζης, πολυ γουσταρα τον χθεσινο ολυμπιακο.




> Άμα το συνδέσεις απευθείας στην πρίζα χωρίς splitter πάλι τίποτε?


τιποτα, το εχω κανει.
παιρνει σημα μονο οταν το βαζω στο Pirelli - phone1-2 αλλα οπως ειναι λογικο δεν δουλευει!!

----------


## fbs

> Θα σας παραθέσω την εμπειρεία μου, αν αυτή μπορεί να βοηθήσει τους υπό ενεργοποίηση χρήστες.
> Με πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 16-18/10 την 17/10 κόπηκε το τηλέφωνο. Μετά από 3 ώρες λειτούργησαν οι εξερχόμενες και μετά από 1 ημέρα δλδ 18/10 λειτούργησαν οι εισερχόμενες. Με τηλέφωνο όλα καλά αλλά για dsl ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση.
> ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ μου οτί τα είχα ΟΛΑ συνδεδεμένα (δλδ και το tvbox). Μετά από 2 ημέρες αναμονής έκανα restart το router και άναψε το λαμπάκι της dsl (DSL Status: Connected) αλλά όχι το online. Με τηλέφωνο στους τεχνικούς έμαθα οτι δεν έβλεπε το router την ΟΝ (είχε και 10,χχχ,χχχ,χχχ ip) και κάτι ρυθμίσανε αυτοί. 
> Οταν είδα κανονική ip (91.xx.xxx.xx) και να αναβοσβήνει το Online ΤΟΤΕ συνέδεσα το tvbox.
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα όποιον έχει παρόμοιες περιπέτειες.


Εμένα που είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα (ενεργοποίηση στα χαρτιά 23/10) και πάλευε ο τεχνικός σήμερα 2 ώρες τίποτα. Από 23/10 δεν έχω internet δεν έχω εισερχόμενες και φυσικά IPTv. Ο τεχνικός μου είπε οτι περνάει το θέμα σε πιό high τεχνικούς. Αύριο εξώδικο μονόδρομος.

----------


## dimis04

Εξερχομενες εχεις?

ποια ειναι η διαδικασια για εξωδικο?
πολυ γουσταρω να τους κανω!!!

----------


## kostanen

> Εμενα που δεν εχω τηλεφωνο 6 ημερες απο την ημερα ενεργοποιησης εως σημερα μπορεις να με βοηθησεις αφου αυτοι οι οποιοι πληρωνονται για να το κανουν δεν μπορουν?


Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ, ίσα ίσα μετά λύπης μου το μαθαίνω και για σένα. Έτσι και ο κουμπάρος είναι από την Πέμπτη 18/10 με κομμένο ΟΤΕ και χωρίς ενεργοποίηση Ον (dslam Τερψιθέας). Προσπαθεί από το κινητό του να τους μιλήσει....

----------


## fbs

> Εξερχομενες εχεις?
> 
> ποια ειναι η διαδικασια για εξωδικο?
> πολυ γουσταρω να τους κανω!!!


Εξερχόμενες έχω κάτι είναι και αυτό ε. Εξώδικο με ένα δικηγόρο απλή διαδικασία και τους ζητάς και τα λεφτά του εξώδικου κάπου 100 Euro αν θυμάμαι καλά. Αλλιώς δεν βλέπω φως.

----------


## petkorn

Διαβάζοντας τα posts μπερδεύτικα, είμαι σε φάση να το γυρίσω από ΟΤΕ σε ΟΝ, μπορείτε οι ήδη χρήστες της ΟΝ να με συμβουλέψετε αν το πάω καλά ή να κάτσω στα αυγά μου?
Ευχαριστώ.
 :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## dimis04

Λες να το προχωρησουμε με κουγια , να τους παρουμε και τα σωβρακα?




> Διαβάζοντας τα posts μπερδεύτικα, είμαι σε φάση να το γυρίσω από ΟΤΕ σε ΟΝ, μπορείτε οι ήδη χρήστες της ΟΝ να με συμβουλέψετε αν το πάω καλά ή να κάτσω στα αυγά μου?
> Ευχαριστώ.


Δεν το πας καθολου καλα!!!
Κατσε στα αυγα σου και μην το πεις ουτε του παππα!!!!
Εγω επαθα του εμαθα
Οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις
Τωρα θα ξανακανω επανασυνδεση με τον οτε ,θα πληρωσω τα εξοδα για να βαλω μυαλο ,και δεν το κουναω , με τιποτα!!!!
Κατσε βεβαια να δουμε ποτε και πως θα ξεμπερδεψω με τους απατεωνες και βλεπουμε

Και επανερχομαι:
Ή μπορεις να προσφερεις τις υπηρεσιες που πουλας ή πηγαινε στην ομονοια να πουλας τυροπιτες και κουλουρια!!!
papakion said:
Το λεγόμενο 2play... γιατι αν ειναι 3play θα πρεπει να προσθέσει και λουκανικόπιτα

----------


## papakion

> Και επανερχομαι:
> Ή μπορεις να προσφερεις τις υπηρεσιες που πουλας ή πηγαινε στην ομονοια να πουλας τυροπιτες και κουλουρια!!!
> papakion said:
> Το λεγόμενο 2play... γιατι αν ειναι 3play θα πρεπει να προσθέσει και λουκανικόπιτα


papakion said χαριτολογωντας, μεχρι στιγμης (φτου) κανεναν πρόβλημα! Μην το ξεχναμε αυτο!

----------


## dimis04

> papakion said χαριτολογωντας, μεχρι στιγμης (φτου) κανεναν πρόβλημα! Μην το ξεχναμε αυτο!


Μακαρι ρε φιλε, να μην εχεις ποτε προβλημα και ειλικρινα στο ευχομαι, αλλα με την δικη μου περιπτωση δεν παει αλλο!!!
Σε λιγο θα παθω κανενα ελκος απο τα νευρα και την κοροιδια.
Την υγεια μας να εχουμε και ας πληρωνουμε κερατιατικα στον οτε!!

----------


## kostanen

> Διαβάζοντας τα posts μπερδεύτικα, είμαι σε φάση να το γυρίσω από ΟΤΕ σε ΟΝ, μπορείτε οι ήδη χρήστες της ΟΝ να με συμβουλέψετε αν το πάω καλά ή να κάτσω στα αυγά μου?
> Ευχαριστώ.


Εγώ αντίθετα θα σου απαντήσω πως η πλειοψηφία των ενεργοποιημένων (και μιλάμε για πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό σε σχέση με την ζωή της εταιρείας) δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα.
Εγώ είχα ελάχιστα (θεωρώ οτι χωρίς εξερχόμενες για 1 ημέρα και χωρίς internet για 3 δεν είναι και του θανατά).
Παρ' όλα αυτά σαφώς υπάρχει ,ένα μικρό αναλογικά ποσοστό που , για διαφορετικούς ίσως λόγους, παιδεύεται και μάλιστα έντονα (π.χ. χχ ημέρες χωρίς καθόλου γραμμή).
Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό αρκεί σε σχέση με αυτά που θεωρείς ότι μπορείς να κερδίσεις, γιατί να επηρρεάζει την γνώμη σου η δυσαρέσκεια κάποιου άλλου ??? Επίσης αν μέρος αυτών των προβλήματων προέρχονται από τις διαδικασίες φυγής από τον ΟΤΕ θα τα αντιμετοπίσεις όπου και να πας.
Ας μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.

----------


## papakion

> Μακαρι ρε φιλε, να μην εχεις ποτε προβλημα και ειλικρινα στο ευχομαι, αλλα με την δικη μου περιπτωση δεν παει αλλο!!!
> Σε λιγο θα παθω κανενα ελκος απο τα νευρα και την κοροιδια.
> Την υγεια μας να εχουμε και ας πληρωνουμε κερατιατικα στον οτε!!


Σιγουρα την υγεια μας πανω απ'ολα...



Off Topic


		Έχεις ελέγξει σίγουρα απο δικη σου πλευρα μην πάει κατι στραβα? πχ ενας παλιοκνέκτορας που δεν δινει σημα στο τηλέφωνο...ή μια χαλασμένη συσκευη, γιατι το να εχεις καμπάνα internet και καθόλου τηλ ειναι λίγο περίεργο

----------


## Takerman

> Εγώ αντίθετα θα σου απαντήσω πως η πλειοψηφία των ενεργοποιημένων (και μιλάμε για πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό σε σχέση με την ζωή της εταιρείας) δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα.
> Εγώ είχα ελάχιστα (θεωρώ οτι χωρίς εξερχόμενες για 1 ημέρα και χωρίς internet για 3 δεν είναι και του θανατά).
> Παρ' όλα αυτά σαφώς υπάρχει ,ένα μικρό αναλογικά ποσοστό που , για διαφορετικούς ίσως λόγους, παιδεύεται και μάλιστα έντονα (π.χ. χχ ημέρες χωρίς καθόλου γραμμή).
> Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό αρκεί σε σχέση με αυτά που θεωρείς ότι μπορείς να κερδίσεις, γιατί να επηρρεάζει την γνώμη σου η δυσαρέσκεια κάποιου άλλου ??? Επίσης αν μέρος αυτών των προβλήματων προέρχονται από τις διαδικασίες φυγής από τον ΟΤΕ θα τα αντιμετοπίσεις όπου και να πας.
> Ας μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.


Που το ξέρεις οτι η πλειοψηφία δεν έχει προβλήματα και μόνο ένα μικρό ποσοστό έχει? Αυτό μόνο η ΟΝ το ξέρει και αν το ξέρει.

----------


## dimis04

> Εγώ αντίθετα θα σου απαντήσω πως η πλειοψηφία των ενεργοποιημένων (και μιλάμε για πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό σε σχέση με την ζωή της εταιρείας) δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα.
> Εγώ είχα ελάχιστα (θεωρώ οτι χωρίς εξερχόμενες για 1 ημέρα και χωρίς internet για 3 δεν είναι και του θανατά).
> Παρ' όλα αυτά σαφώς υπάρχει ,ένα μικρό αναλογικά ποσοστό που , για διαφορετικούς ίσως λόγους, παιδεύεται και μάλιστα έντονα (π.χ. χχ ημέρες χωρίς καθόλου γραμμή).
> Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό αρκεί σε σχέση με αυτά που θεωρείς ότι μπορείς να κερδίσεις, γιατί να επηρρεάζει την γνώμη σου η δυσαρέσκεια κάποιου άλλου ??? Επίσης αν μέρος αυτών των προβλήματων προέρχονται από τις διαδικασίες φυγής από τον ΟΤΕ θα τα αντιμετοπίσεις όπου και να πας.
> Ας μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.


Εγω δεν δινω καμια γραμμη σε κανεναν.
Καταθετω την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια η οποια ειναι απαραδεκτο να συμβαινει στην εποχη μας
Απο εκει και περα ο καθενας κρινει και πρατει
Εγω επραξα , το μετανοιωσα και επανερχομαι στον οτε.
Αυτα

----------


## Avesael

> Δεν το πας καθολου καλα!!!
> Κατσε στα αυγα σου και μην το πεις ουτε του παππα!!!!
> * Εγω επαθα του εμαθα
> Οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις
> Τωρα θα ξανακανω επανασυνδεση με τον οτε ,θα πληρωσω τα εξοδα για να βαλω μυαλο ,και δεν το κουναω , με τιποτα!!!!
> Κατσε βεβαια να δουμε ποτε και πως θα ξεμπερδεψω με τους απατεωνες και βλεπουμε*
> 
> Και επανερχομαι:
> Ή μπορεις να προσφερεις τις υπηρεσιες που πουλας ή πηγαινε στην ομονοια να πουλας τυροπιτες και κουλουρια!!!
> ...


Ωραία λοιπόν, ο καθένας εκεί που του αρμόζει και του αρέσει. Έτσι θα είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι...
Οι "απατεώνες" όπως αναφέρεις έχουν για πρόεδρο έναν πρώην πρόεδρο του Κ.Π. ....

----------


## dimis04

> Ωραία λοιπόν, ο καθένας εκεί που του αρμόζει και του αρέσει. Έτσι θα είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι...
> Οι "απατεώνες" όπως αναφέρεις έχουν για πρόεδρο έναν πρώην πρόεδρο του Κ.Π. ....


Καταρχην τι ειναι ο Κ.Π.?
Αλλα οτι και να ειναι , τι σημαινει αυτο?
Οσο για το "ο καθενας εκει που του αρμοζει" Τι ακριβως εννοεις?

----------


## Rebel Scum

Αύριο κλείνω ένα μήνα σα πελάτης της ΟΝ και πιστεύω πως μπορώ πια να έχω μια άποψη για την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών τους (σημειώνω πως μιλάω για την προσωπική μου εμπειρία μόνον).

*ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΦΟΡΗΤΟΤΗΤΑ*
Αίτηση 06/09
Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού 22/09
Ενεργοποίηση 26/09

*ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ*
Εξερχόμενες 26/09
Εισερχόμενες 27/09 το βράδυ (περίπου 36 ώρες)
Ποιότητα τηλεφώνου καλή (όχι εφάμιλλη του ΟΤΕ αλλά χωρίς πρόβλημα)

*ON TV*
ΟΝ Cinema (δεν έχω κάνει χρήση, αλλά η γκάμα των ταινιών δεν είναι καλή)
ΟΝ ΤV (καλή γενικά, στα συν τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ, σε αναμονή εμπλουτισμού των ξένων καναλιών)
NOVA (καλή επιλογή την οποία δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ακόμα)
ΟΝ Rec (απλά τέλειο...)
Γενικά : Η ποιότητα είναι σε γενικές γραμμές καλή, με έντονα πιξελιάσματα τις ημέρες μετά την αναβάθμιση.

*INTERNET*

Κλείδωμα αρχικά στα 10236/511 με disconnects την πρώτη μέρα αλλά στη συνέχεια πολύ σταθερό. Speedtest 7800Kbps και download με IDM 980KB/sec, SNR 12 με 14 και Attn 31

Αναβάθμιση 14-17 Οκτωβρίου (ήμουν εκτός δεν γνωρίζω την ακριβή μερομηνία) με κλείδωμα στα 12-13-14-15Mbps με Speedtest 9800Kbps και download 1,2MB/sec, SNR 5-6 Attn 31.
Κάθε φορά που γινόταν restart ή disconnect κλείδωνε σε άλλη ταχύτητα με πολλά "μπουκώματα"(τα γνωστά που λύνονται με το reset). 

Mετά από επικοινωνία με το CC (θα τα πούμε παρακάτω γι' αυτό) κλείδωσα στα 12284/1023Κbps με Speedtest 9000-9500Kbps, download 1,2MB/sec SNR 7-10 Attn 31.
Από τότε το μόνο ζήτημα είναι ότι η ταχύτητα (πραγματική και Speedtest πέφτει γύρω στα 5 κάποιες φορές, συνήθως βράδυ), επειδή όμως είναι μικρό το διάστημα δεν μπορώ ακόμα να πω κάτι οριστικό.

*Customare Care*
Αναμονή ..τα γνωστά 30 λεπτά με 1 ώρα όχι πια βέβαια στο 13801, στο δώρεαν.

Τη βραδιά που πήρα για το ζήτημα της αστάθειας στο κλείδωμα του modem(αναμονή 40 λεπτά περίπου..πρέπει να πάρω τηλ. με ανοικτή ακρόαση να κάνω τιποτα άλλο όσο περιμένω :Razz: ) αφόυ ανέφερα το πρόβλημα μου είπαν ότ από Δευτέρα, και αφού λυθεί πρωτα το πρόβλημα θα ενημερωθώ από τους τεχνικούς. Όμως καμιά ώρα μετά με πάιρνει τεχνικός στο κινητό για να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα!!(να πάω να ρίξω καν λοττο με τέτοιο φάρδος :Razz: ) και μάλιστα δέχτηκε να με ξαναπάρει σε 20 λεπτά μέχρι να αλλάξω την τηλεφωνική πρίζα...άρα μάλλον ήμουν πολύ τυχερός με το CC.


Αυτά :Respekt:

----------


## dimis04

Νομιζω οτι δεν εχεις κανενα λογο να φυγεις, μακαρι το ιδιο να ειχε συμβει και σε μενα.
αυτο που λες οχι στο 13801 αλλα στο δωρεαν ποιο ειναι ? το 8090900?

----------


## kostanen

> Που το ξέρεις οτι η πλειοψηφία δεν έχει προβλήματα και μόνο ένα μικρό ποσοστό έχει? Αυτό μόνο η ΟΝ το ξέρει και αν το ξέρει.


Από το διάβασμα του forum.

----------


## Avesael

> Καταρχην τι ειναι ο Κ.Π.?
> Αλλα οτι και να ειναι , τι σημαινει αυτο?
> Οσο για το "ο καθενας εκει που του αρμοζει" Τι ακριβως εννοεις?


Κ.Π. = ΚΡΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΟΣ
"ο καθένας εκεί που του αρμόζει" = Ο καθένας εκεί που πρέπει να είναι, χωρίς προβλήματα κατά τη γνώμη του και με τις υπηρεσίες που λαμβάνει να τον καλύπτουν προσωπικά.

----------


## kostanen

> Εγω δεν δινω καμια γραμμη σε κανεναν.
> Καταθετω την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια η οποια ειναι απαραδεκτο να συμβαινει στην εποχη μας
> Απο εκει και περα ο καθενας κρινει και πρατει
> Εγω επραξα , το μετανοιωσα και επανερχομαι στον οτε.
> Αυτα


Ακριβώς και εγώ δεν δίνω ΚΑΜΙΑ γραμμή.
Απλά η διαδικασία έναι στα πρώτα βήματά της και σε χ καιρό θα γελάμε όταν θα θυμόμαστε οτι για να κάνεις φορητότητα ήθελες ψ-ζ ημέρες αναμονής.
Παιδικές ασθένειες με υποψία λίγης κόντρας από τον Οτε στις διαδικασίες (πχ ακύρωση αιτήσεων για αστείους λόγους...)

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Νομιζω οτι δεν εχεις κανενα λογο να φυγεις, μακαρι το ιδιο να ειχε συμβει και σε μενα.
> αυτο που λες οχι στο 13801 αλλα στο δωρεαν ποιο ειναι ? το 8090900?


Δε το θυμάμαι τώρα αδερφέ το έχω σπίτι...είναι από 21087... κάτι άν δεν κάνω λάθος.

Παντως διευκρινίζω πως είναι δωρεάν όταν καλείς από ΟΝ τηλέφωνο όχι από αλλού, αφού πολύ απλά είναι ένα νούμερο κανονικής αστικής χρέωσης...νομίζω :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Off Topic


		...αμα θες να φύγεις φύγε, αμα θες να κάτσεις κάτσε, στο πα και στο ξαναλέω μόνο εσένα αγαπώ...  :Whistle:

----------


## dimis04

> Κ.Π. = ΚΡΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΟΣ
> "ο καθένας εκεί που του αρμόζει" = Ο καθένας εκεί που πρέπει να είναι, χωρίς προβλήματα κατά τη γνώμη του και με τις υπηρεσίες που λαμβάνει να τον καλύπτουν προσωπικά.


Συμφωνω με την ερμηνεια του "ο καθενας οπου του αρμοζει" αν και εξακολουθει η λεξη να ειναι αστοχη(επειδη η σημασια της ειναι αλλη), και σχετικα με τον κ.π. τι σημαινει?
Οτι και καλα επειδη ηταν προεδρος του οτε ειναι και τιμιος?

----------


## petkorn

> Δεν το πας καθολου καλα!!!
> Κατσε στα αυγα σου και μην το πεις ουτε του παππα!!!!
> Εγω επαθα του εμαθα
> Οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις
> Τωρα θα ξανακανω επανασυνδεση με τον οτε ,θα πληρωσω τα εξοδα για να βαλω μυαλο ,και δεν το κουναω , με τιποτα!!!!
> Κατσε βεβαια να δουμε ποτε και πως θα ξεμπερδεψω με τους απατεωνες και βλεπουμε
> 
> Και επανερχομαι:
> Ή μπορεις να προσφερεις τις υπηρεσιες που πουλας ή πηγαινε στην ομονοια να πουλας τυροπιτες και κουλουρια!!!
> ...


Eυχαριστώ, ήσουν κατατοπιστικός και με το παραπάνω!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## dimis04

petkorn 
μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου πεις τι συνδεση εχεις και ποσο σου κοστιζει τον μηνα?
βαλε μεσα και τα παγια του τηλεφωνου.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## giwrgosth

Παιδιά  με τα 29 dB S/N που έχω μπορεί να γίνει κάτι?
Πολύ υψηλο είναι και λογικά θα μου δημιουργήσει πολλά προβλήματα, κυρίως στην IPTV.
Χθες ενεργοποιήθηκα φυσικά, δεν ξέρω αν είμαι ακόμη σε επίπεδο δοκιμών κλπ.

----------


## amora

Όσο πιο μεγάλο το SNR τόσο καλύτερο. Το attenuation πρέπει να είναι χαμηλό.

----------


## Avesael

> Ωραία λοιπόν, ο καθένας εκεί που του αρμόζει και του αρέσει. Έτσι θα είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι...
> * Οι "απατεώνες" όπως αναφέρεις έχουν για πρόεδρο έναν πρώην πρόεδρο του Κ.Π. ....*


Ο νοών νοείτω...

----------


## Rebel Scum

giwrgosth τα στατιστικά σου φυσάνε πολλά μποφορ!!! Ζηλεύω! :Razz:

----------


## Rebel Scum

Δε νομίζω πως έχει νόημα να μιλάμε για απατεώνες...αλλά μπορούμε να μιλάμε για εταιρίες που κάνουν μια επένδυση για X πελάτες και τελικά εξυπηρετούν πολλούς περισσότερους με προβλήματα.

----------


## Avesael

Βρες μου μία που όλα τα κάνει με πλήρη προγραμματισμό και πέφτει εντελώς μέσα...

----------


## giwrgosth

> Όσο πιο μεγάλο το SNR τόσο καλύτερο. Το attenuation πρέπει να είναι χαμηλό.


Ουπς! Έχεις δίκιο, λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο είναι  :One thumb up:

----------


## pavlos2004

Παντού σε όλες τις ενότητες, δυσαρεστημένοι συνδρομητές της On Telecoms.......

Τα ίδια λέω και εγώ για την εξυπηρέτηση και την ποιότητα υπηρεσιών της On Telecoms και με βγάζουν τρελλό !!!

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=141794

για πέιτε και τα δικά σας προβλήματα...

Μόνο όλοι μαζί θα βρούμε άκρη....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βρε μπαγάσα Παύλε,
σαν τι άκρη λες ότι θα βρείτε μόνο όλοι μαζί που δεν μπορεί να την βρει ο καθένας ξέχωρα?

Έχω κουραστεί να βλέπω σωτήρες σήμερα.

----------


## papakion

Αν ριξεις μια ματια σε όλα τα forums των ISP, 95% (για να μην πω 99%) των θεμάτων έχουν να κανουν με προβλήματα.
Αλλωστε αυτα συζητιούνται εδω. Το να βγει καποιος και να πει "ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΡΧΗΓΟΣ που εβαλα ΟΤΕ, 4net κλπ κλπ" δεν εχει νόημα καθως δεν θα γινει κουβεντα σε βαθος. Ενω ποσταροντας ενα πρόβλημα, γινεται κουβεντα γιατι αρχίζουν οι απόψεις, οι εμπειριες, τα πειράγματα να κατατήθονται.

Ελπίζω να καταλαβαινεις τι λεω. :One thumb up:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Βρες μου μία που όλα τα κάνει με πλήρη προγραμματισμό και πέφτει εντελώς μέσα...


Δεν λέω κάτι τέτοιο, μόνο ο ΟΤΕς μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι πλέον σε εξυπηρετεί σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό(τα καλά του ανταγωνισμού) αλλά και πάλι αυτό δεν αποτελεί άλλοθι..όλα αυτά βέβαια τα λέω επι της αρχής διότι προσωπικά μπήκα στη διαδικασία με γνώση των προβλημάτων που υπάρχουν.

----------


## erateinos

> Παντού σε όλες τις ενότητες, δυσαρεστημένοι συνδρομητές της On Telecoms.......
> 
> Τα ίδια λέω και εγώ για την εξυπηρέτηση και την ποιότητα υπηρεσιών της On Telecoms και με βγάζουν τρελλό !!!
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=141794
> 
> για πέιτε και τα δικά σας προβλήματα...
> 
> Μόνο όλοι μαζί θα βρούμε άκρη....


μάλλον δεν τις διαβάζεις καλά όλες τις ενότητες  :Whistle: 
και σύμφωνα με τα συμπεράσματα σου,
εκτός από μερικούς ''γραφικούς'' παλιούς συνδρομητές της ΟΝ που έχουν παραμείνει στο φόρουμ,
 όσοι δεν έχουν προβλήματα ποιος ο λόγος να τα διαβάζουν όλα αυτά και να απαντάνε ?  :Thinking:

----------


## Cacofonix

> Αν ριξεις μια ματια σε όλα τα forums των ISP, 95% (για να μην πω 99%) των θεμάτων έχουν να κανουν με προβλήματα.
> Αλλωστε αυτα συζητιούνται εδω. Το να βγει καποιος και να πει "ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΡΧΗΓΟΣ που εβαλα ΟΤΕ, 4net κλπ κλπ" δεν εχει νόημα καθως δεν θα γινει κουβεντα σε βαθος. Ενω ποσταροντας ενα πρόβλημα, γινεται κουβεντα γιατι αρχίζουν οι απόψεις, οι εμπειριες, τα πειράγματα να κατατήθονται.
> 
> Ελπίζω να καταλαβαινεις τι λεω.


Για να έρθει κάποιος στο adslgr σημαίνει ότι κάποια στιγμή είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον πάροχο, κάνω λάθος; Αντε και κάποιοι που θέλουν να διαλέξουν πάροχο.  :Wink:

----------


## agelo55

Θελω να ρωτησω κατι, εχω λαβει εξοπλισμο και περιμενω ενεργοποιηση στις 29/10.
Αν δεν εχω συνδεδεμενο το Pireli δεν θα με ενεργοποιησουν.Ρωταω γιατι τωρα εχω adsl over isdn
και το pireli δεν δουλευει.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Ουπς! Έχεις δίκιο, λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο είναι


Μόνο που τα έγραψα ανάποδα, έχω S/N 6 dB και εξασθένηση 29 dB!
Χάλια γραμμή, τι θα κάνω? :Thinking:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Μόνο που τα έγραψα ανάποδα, έχω S/N 6 dB και εξασθένηση 29 dB!
> Χάλια γραμμή, τι θα κάνω?


Α ρε φίλε κρίμα..αρχικά μπορείς να ελέγξεις φίλτρα, πρίζες κτλ για να δεις μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο ζήτημα στο δικό σου κομμάτι...αν εκεί δεν αλλάξει τίποτα βλέπεις πως πάει απ΄οσταθερότητα η γραμμή σου με αυτά τα στατιστικά...αν έχεις πρόβλημα θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις κλείδωμα κάπου χαμηλότερα(όπως εγώ) μέχρι να ανέβει το SNR στα 10 περίπου..

----------


## giwrgosth

> Α ρε φίλε κρίμα..αρχικά μπορείς να ελέγξεις φίλτρα, πρίζες κτλ για να δεις μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο ζήτημα στο δικό σου κομμάτι...αν εκεί δεν αλλάξει τίποτα βλέπεις πως πάει απ΄οσταθερότητα η γραμμή σου με αυτά τα στατιστικά...αν έχεις πρόβλημα θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις κλείδωμα κάπου χαμηλότερα(όπως εγώ) μέχρι να ανέβει το SNR στα 10 περίπου..


Σ΄ ευχαριστώ, θα το παρακολουθήσω και βλέπουμε...
Τώρα που σκαλίζω σημειώσεις βλέπω ότι τα ίδια είχα και με την Tellas, απλά λόγω χαμηλότερης ταχύτητας δεν είχα προβλήματα.
Θα περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθούν τηλέφωνα κλπ και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Τώρα που σκαλίζω σημειώσεις βλέπω ότι τα ίδια είχα και με την Tellas, απλά λόγω χαμηλότερης ταχύτητας δεν είχα προβλήματα.


Περίεργο το ακούω αυτό...λογικά με χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστο το SNR να είναι πολύ υψηλότερο(εγώ με connex είχα SNR 30)

----------


## giwrgosth

> Περίεργο το ακούω αυτό...λογικά με χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστο το SNR να είναι πολύ υψηλότερο(εγώ με connex είχα SNR 30)


Και όμως είχα 5,5 με το speedtouch 510 και μετά την αναβάθμιση της γραμμής που δοκίμασα με το Pirelli στη γραμμή της Tellas πήγα 10.
Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω η μέτρηση είναι μετά την αναβάθμιση και όχι με την 4αρα γραμμη.

----------


## EvilHawk

> όσοι δεν έχουν προβλήματα ποιος ο λόγος να τα διαβάζουν όλα αυτά και να απαντάνε ?





> Για να έρθει κάποιος στο adslgr σημαίνει ότι κάποια στιγμή είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον πάροχο, κάνω λάθος; Αντε και κάποιοι που θέλουν να διαλέξουν πάροχο.


Δηλαδή επειδή δεν είχα ποτέ προβλήματα δεν θα έπρεπε να είχα γίνει ποτέ μέλος εδώ?  :Whistle:

----------


## EvilHawk

Προτείνω να σταματήσετε αυτό το παραμύθι του δεν έχω προβλήματα και να σεβαστείτε έστω *τον ΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ πελάτη* του οποιοδήποτε παρόχου που τυχόν έχει κάποια προβλήματα, αν σας κουράζει να τα διαβάζετε αφήστε να απαντήσουν αυτοί που δεν έχουν προβλήματα αλλά δεν κουράζονται να απαντούν...

----------


## fbs

> Εμένα που είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα (ενεργοποίηση στα χαρτιά 23/10) και πάλευε ο τεχνικός σήμερα 2 ώρες τίποτα. Από 23/10 δεν έχω internet δεν έχω εισερχόμενες και φυσικά IPTv. Ο τεχνικός μου είπε οτι περνάει το θέμα σε πιό high τεχνικούς. Αύριο εξώδικο μονόδρομος.


Update του προβλήματος. Εξερχόμενες ΟΚ Εισερχόμενες (μετά από 3 μέρες και αμέτρητα τηλέφωνα στο CC) ΟΚ. Δεν έχω βέβαια αναγνώριση παρά του ότι το έχω ζητήσει. Απλά δεν θα το πληρώσω αν φτάσω στο να πάρω λογαριασμό. Internet ... χαχα μετά το downgrade που έκανε ο τεχνικός το πρωι για να μπορέσει το pirelli να πάρει ρυθμίσεις χωρίς βέβαια αυτό να γίνει ποτέ έχω τα παρακάτω 

*INTERNET*
ADSL: CONNECTED
Mode: G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload: 66 Kbps.
Download: 60 Kbps.
WAN IP: 10.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧ.ΧΧ
Subnet Mask: 255.255.254.0
Gateway: 10.189.2.1
Primary DNS: 91.132.4.190
Secondary DNS: 0.0.0.0

Οπότε internet γιοκ. 

Το pireli κάνει σύνδεση παίρνει ip από 10, παίρνει ένα αρχείο cfg από το tftp προσπαθεί να το περάσει στο router και τρώει πόρτα. Κ' αυτό γιατί μετά από hard reset στο pireli για κάποιο λόγο στους dhcp clients υπάρχει το Sagem και το αρχείο προσπαθεί να το ξαναπεράσει.

Υπομονή μου λένε θα λυθούν τα προβλήματα. Αύριο πάμε για το εξώδικο, και ακύρωση συμβολαίου.

----------


## amora

Φίλοι μου χρειάζομαι τα φώτα σας.

Ενεργοποιήθηκα από τη Δευτέρα και σήμερα μου έστειλαν e-mail επίσημης ενεργοποίησης. Το που κελιδώνε το βλέπετε στη συνημμένη εικόνα. Με απλό download από ftp.ntua.gr το μέγιστο που βλέπω είναι περίπου 100KBps, ενώ με dm φτάνει μέχρι 500ΚΒps. Από nvidia τα αντίστοιχα είναι 120-150KBps και 1MΒps. Εδώ και δύο ημέρες μου έχουν κάνει downgrade το firmware του Pirelli στο 1.14, που είναι το αρχικό χωρίς port forwarding κτλ. και δεν μπορώ να δω ούτε τις παραμέτρους και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου! Δε χρειάζεται φυσικά να πω πόσες φορές έχω προσπαθήσει να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους και η ανταπόκριση είναι τραγική.

Τα παραπάνω σας λένε τίποτα; Είναι φυσιολογικό να πετυχαίνω υψηλές ταχύτητες (και όχι από οπουδήποτε) μόνο με dm;

Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## grphoto

Το ποσο κατεβαζεις παιζει ρολο και απο που κατεβαζεις. Σιγουρα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα τα πετυχαινεις με DM η πολλα αρχεια ταυτοχρονα. 
Τωρα οσον αφορα την γενικοτερη συμπεριφορα του δικτυου καποιες περιοχες που αναβαθμιζονται αυτες τις μερες ειναι πολυ ασταθης, και επισης σιγουρα πρεπει να περαστει η καινουργια εκδοση του 1.21, οποτε κανε υπομονη εως το τελος της αλλης εβδομαδας, η προσπαθησε να πιασεις το cc και να ζητησεις να σε καλεσει τεχνικος και να σου σταλει το καινουργιο firmware.
Καλη και γρηγορη τυχη φιλε.

----------


## amora

Ευχαριστώ grρhoto. Πάντως ακόμη δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιο λόγο μου έκαναν downgrade από 1.21 σε 1.14.

----------


## papakion

> Update του προβλήματος. Εξερχόμενες ΟΚ Εισερχόμενες (μετά από 3 μέρες και αμέτρητα τηλέφωνα στο CC) ΟΚ. Δεν έχω βέβαια αναγνώριση παρά του ότι το έχω ζητήσει. Απλά δεν θα το πληρώσω αν φτάσω στο να πάρω λογαριασμό. Internet ... χαχα μετά το downgrade που έκανε ο τεχνικός το πρωι για να μπορέσει το pirelli να πάρει ρυθμίσεις χωρίς βέβαια αυτό να γίνει ποτέ έχω τα παρακάτω 
> 
> *INTERNET*
> ADSL: CONNECTED
> Mode: G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
> Upload: 66 Kbps.
> Download: 60 Kbps.
> WAN IP: 10.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧ.ΧΧ
> Subnet Mask: 255.255.254.0
> ...



Εχουμε ακριβως την ίδια περίπτωση (μονο που εγω δεν ειχα ποτε πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο -εισερχομενς/εξερχόμενες). Ιδια στατιστικά απο το pirelli, με 60/66Κbps και IP 10αρα. Και μενα εχει προωθηθει στα "κεντρικα" και θα με ειδοποιήσουν όταν θα ειμαι ΟΚ... ειδωμεν
Υ.Γ. Λέω να δοκιμάσω να βγαλω απο πάνω τελείως το Sagem και να κανω και γω ενα Hard Reset. Δεν το ειχα δοκιμασει αυτο. :Thinking:

----------


## dedcat

Πριν δυο μήνες είπα και εγώ να φύγω από τον πΟΤΕ και να πάω στην ΟΝ, μια και δεν έχω φαξ λοιπόν, λέω ας πάω σε ένα από τα εξουσιοδοτημένα καταστήματά τους να κάνω την αίτηση. Και την κάνω...

Και περιμένω,

περιμένω,

περιμένω,

περιμένω,

και 18 ημέρες μετά, χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο.

Ναι...

Μάλιστα, ο κύριος Ασικης?

Μάλιστα ο ίδιος...

Είμαι από την ΟνΤελεκομς και ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν ακόμη ενδιαφέρεστε για την σύνδεση?

Ααααμ... Αν δεν ενδιαφερόμουν δεν θα είχα κάνει αίτηση.

Αίτηση? πια αίτηση?

Κοπέλα μου, πλάκα μου κάνεις? Πριν 18 ημέρες την έκανα, και περιμένω ενεργοποίηση, η τουλάχιστον κάποια ενημέρωση τέλος πάντων?

Μια στιγμή κύριε Ασικη....

1 λεπτό αργότερα.

Μα δεν έχουμε αίτηση εδώ, γι'αυτο και σας ρώτησα αν ενδιαφέρεστε...

Συγνώμη και αφού δεν έχετε αίτηση, το τηλέφωνο μου και το όνομα μου που το ξέρετε?

Έχω ένα σημείωμα εδώ στο γραφείο μου αλλά δεν υπάρχει αίτηση.

Μα...

Τέλος πάντων ενδιαφέρεστε ακόμη Κε Ασικη?

Μπα... άστο κοπέλα μου, όταν σοβαρευτείτε σαν επιχείρηση, θα το ξανασκεφτώ το πράγμα. Βλέπετε εργάζομαι μέσω διαδυκτιου και δεν με παίρνει να κάνω πειράματα. Αντίο σας.

Γεια σας Κε Ασικη.


nuff said!

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Βλέπετε εργάζομαι μέσω διαδυκτιου και δεν με παίρνει να κάνω πειράματα.


Συμφωνώ ότι σε θέματα εργασίας οι πειραματισμοί με εναλλακτικούς προς το παρόν πρέπει να αποφεύγονται....

Ωστόσο αν είδες καθόλου το θέμα του νήματος εδώ μιλάμε για εντυπώσεις *ενεργοποιημένων* χρηστών της ΟΝ...εκτός αν τα κίνητρα σου είναι διαφορετικά..

----------


## dedcat

> Ωστόσο αν είδες καθόλου το θέμα του νήματος εδώ μιλάμε για εντυπώσεις *ενεργοποιημένων* χρηστών της ΟΝ...εκτός αν τα κίνητρα σου είναι διαφορετικά..


Δηλαδη οι εντυπώσεις παρα λιγο ενεργοποιημενων απαγορευονται? Αν ναι, καλα συγνώμη για την ενοχληση, πρωτο μου μυνημα ηταν, αν θελετε να με σταυρωσετε... δεν πειραζει, οσο για τα περι κινητρων... τι να πω, δεν ειμαι ελεφαντας?  :Razz:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Δηλαδη οι εντυπώσεις παρα λιγο ενεργοποιημενων απαγορευονται? Αν ναι, καλα συγνώμη για την ενοχληση, πρωτο μου μυνημα ηταν, αν θελετε να με σταυρωσετε... δεν πειραζει, οσο για τα περι κινητρων... τι να πω, δεν ειμαι ελεφαντας?


Όχι φίλε μου φυσικά και δεν έχεις να αποδείξεις κάτι, σε τελική ανάλυση ούτε ποιος είμαι εγώ ξέρεις...αλλά καταλαβαίνεις πως όταν το πρώτο σου μήνυμα στο forum είναι αυτό που ήταν και μάλιστα σε ένα νήμα άσχετο κινεί "υποψίες"..

----------


## CMS

Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω εκείνους που έχετε προβλήματα που προφανώς λύνονται με επέμβαση τεχνικού να προσπαθείτε εκτός από το cc και την τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση να προσπαθείτε να στέλνετε το μήνυμά σας με τα προσωπικά σας στοιχεία συνδρομητού της ΟΝ και με περιγραφή του προβλήματος αλλά ενδεχομένως και της επιθυμίας σας (π.χ. βλάβη τηλεφώνου, upgrade νέου firmware, νέος συγχρονισμός λόγω θορύβου κτλ) με e-mail στα e-mai της ΟΝ και με fax στο fax της ΟΝ ανάλογα με την δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας που έχετε ...

Είχαμε παρακαλέσει την ΟΝ να δώσει βαρύτητα και στα e-mai που λαμβάνει (δυστυχώς τα είχε αμελήσει) γιατί πολλά από αυτά γράφονται από γνώστες χρήστες της ΟΝ και μάλιστα περιεκτικότατα αναφέρουν το πρόβλημα και την λύση του και ενεδεχομένως και τον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης σαν επιθυμία του χρήστη ... Θα ήταν πολύ ωφέλιμο π.χ. κάποιος γνώστης και αρμόδιος τεχνικός της ΟΝ να ασχολείται με τα e-mail αυτά ... αφού είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα μπορούσε να λύσει πληθώρα προβλημάτων χρηστών της ΟΝ χωρίς μάλιστα να χρειαστεί να επικοινωνήσει τηλεφωνικά με τον χρήστη της ΟΝ ...

Δοκιμάστε όλους τους τρόπους αυτούς ... η ΟΝ είχε συμφωνήσει να ελέγχει έγκαιρα και αρμοδίως τα e-mail παραπόνων ώστε να αποφεύγονται οι καθυστερήσεις και οι χρόνοι επισκευής ... νομίζω ότι αν δεν το προσέξει το θέμα με τα e-mail τότε θα πρέπει να της το ξαναθυμίσουμε (ή διαβάζοντας τις γραμμές αυτές να το θυμηθεί) αφού ωφελεί και εκείνη και τον χρήστη και είναι απλώς θέμα οργανωτικό που θα πρέπει να φροντίσει ... 

ειδικά μάλιστα με τα fax (αλλά και το e-mail σε δεύτερη μοίρα) το καταλαβαίνετε ότι δημοσιοποιείτε και το παράπονό σας προς την ΟΝ και του δίνετε και γραπτή βαρύτητα που μπορεί να σας χρειαστεί ... :Wink:

----------


## giwrgosth

CMS  :One thumb up: 
Είναι προφανές ότι μια εταιρεία που παρέχει νετ το πρώτο που θα πρέπει να έχει σαν τρόπο επικοινωνίας είναι τα email και όχι το τηλέφωνο. Γιατί όχι και κάποιο chat, forum κλπ. 
Εγώ που δεν έχω τηλέφωνο, πως θα τους πάρω να του το πω? Από το κινητό? Τα καλά της Tellas πάλι να έρχοντε τα 50άρικα στο λογαριασμό?
Από την εμπειρία σας, συνήθως το τηλέφωνο μετά από μεταφορά από άλλο πάροχο δουλεύει αμέσως? Είμαι δύο μέρες εκτός, τελείως νεκρό. Φυσικά το 13801 είναι για όσους βάφουν τα νύχια και περιμένουν να στεγνώσουν, διαφορετικά θες γαϊδουρινή υπομονή, εκτός από χρόνο!

----------


## Avesael

> CMS 
> * Είναι προφανές ότι μια εταιρεία που παρέχει νετ το πρώτο που θα πρέπει να έχει σαν τρόπο επικοινωνίας είναι τα email και όχι το τηλέφωνο. Γιατί όχι και κάποιο chat, forum κλπ.* 
> Εγώ που δεν έχω τηλέφωνο, πως θα τους πάρω να του το πω? Από το κινητό? Τα καλά της Tellas πάλι να έρχοντε τα 50άρικα στο λογαριασμό?
> Από την εμπειρία σας, συνήθως το τηλέφωνο μετά από μεταφορά από άλλο πάροχο δουλεύει αμέσως? Είμαι δύο μέρες εκτός, τελείως νεκρό. Φυσικά το 13801 είναι για όσους βάφουν τα νύχια και περιμένουν να στεγνώσουν, διαφορετικά θες γαϊδουρινή υπομονή, εκτός από χρόνο!


Πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση φίλε. Το θέμα είναι να έχει και τα καταλληλα άτομα να χειριστούν και να διαχειριστούν τους παραπάνω τρόπους επικοινωνίας...  :Wink:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση φίλε. Το θέμα είναι να έχει και τα καταλληλα άτομα να χειριστούν και να διαχειριστούν τους παραπάνω τρόπους επικοινωνίας...


Αν πληρώσεις βρίσκεις  :Wink:  
Το πρόβλημα με αυτές τις εταιρείες είναι ότι για να κρατήσουν χαμηλό κόστος απασχολούν λίγα και ανειδίκευτα άτομα και έτσι δεν μπορούν να διαχειριστούν κάτι παραπάνω από ένα απλό τηλέφωνο με κάποιες σημειώσεις σε συνηθισμένες ερωτήσεις πελατών. Το FAQ του site δηλαδή τηλεφωνικά  :Wink:

----------


## LEFTKOYL

σημερα το πρωι δεν λειτουργουσε το τηλεφωνο για κανενα 2ωρο!
μετα εφτιαξε μονο του!

----------


## deathlok

Για να μην ανοίγω καινούργιο τοπικ παραθέτω μερικά από τα προβλήματα και αν είναι φυσιολογικά ή πρέπει να πάρω κανα τηλέφωνο να τα αναφέρω στην on.

1) Παγώνει η εικόνα στο ον tv αλλάζεις κανάλι και δουλεύει μία χαρά. (δεν το κάνει συχνά)
2) Δεν χτυπάει πάντα το τηλέφωνο (ειδικά από σταθερά οτε σπάνια...συνήθως δείχνει ότι χτυπάει αλλά στην πραγματικότητα τπτ) Από κινητά αν χτυπάει χτυπάει και στο σπίτι εκτός και αν δεν παίρνει γραμμή
3) νεκρό το τηλ σήμερα (λογικά λόγω ημέρας) να περιμένω να έρθει ή πάει έφυγε για πάντα η γραμμή.....:P:P
4) είπα πως έχω συναγερμό έχω βάλει φίλτρο αλλά με πήραν από την εταιρία και μου είπαν πως δεν παίρνουν σήματα (πρέπει από την πλευρά της ον να γίνει κάτι επιπλέον ή να κάνω εγώ)
5) δεν έχω αναγνώριση ενώ πληρώνω το εξτρα πακέτο

ενεργοποιήθηκα 23 του μηνός σύμφωνα και με το sms που μου έστειλαν

----------


## Rebel Scum

deathlok πότε ενεργοποιήθηκες ; Πάιζει ρόλο διότι αν είσαι ακόμα στην αρχή αυτά ενεδέχεται να είναι "παιδικές ασθένειες"..

EDIT : Αφού λες για 23/10 μάλλον θα διορθωθούν..γνώμη μου είναι να περμένεις μέχρι τη Δευτέρα (αν το CC ήταν γρήγορο θα σου έλεγα τώρα αλλά τα ξέρεις αν έχεις παρακολουθήσει το forum) και τους παίρνεις τότε.

----------


## kostanen

@ deathlok 
Το μόνο που θα σου απαντήσω & λόγω πρόσφατης εμπειρίας.
4) Από την στιγμή που έχεις βάλει το φίλτρο σωστά (εγώ είχα κάνει πατάτα στην πλακέτα του συναγερμού όταν έβαλα το φίλτρο και δεν έδινε σήματα) και λειτουργούν οι εξερχόμενές σου δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι παραπάνω εσύ. Μόλις έφτιαξα την κακή μου συνδεση φίλτρου-συναγερμου οι κλήσεις του συναγερμού βγήκαν σωστά.

----------


## giwrgosth

Τελικά εγώ που έχω ενεργοποιηθεί εδώ και 2 μέρες και δεν έχω καθόλου τηλέφωνο είναι λογικό? Το βρήκα νεκρό όταν πήγα σπίτι προχθές, μετά άλλαξε η γαρμμή από Tellas σε ΟΝ, αλλά το τηλέφωνο σταθερά νεκρό. Να το θεωρήσω λογικό, ή να προσπαθήσω να πιάσω γραμμή να το δηλώσω σαν βλάβη?

----------


## deathlok

> @ deathlok 
> Το μόνο που θα σου απαντήσω & λόγω πρόσφατης εμπειρίας.
> 4) Από την στιγμή που έχεις βάλει το φίλτρο σωστά (εγώ είχα κάνει πατάτα στην πλακέτα του συναγερμού όταν έβαλα το φίλτρο και δεν έδινε σήματα) και λειτουργούν οι εξερχόμενές σου δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι παραπάνω εσύ. Μόλις έφτιαξα την κακή μου συνδεση φίλτρου-συναγερμου οι κλήσεις του συναγερμού βγήκαν σωστά.


να είναι λάθος το φίλτρο δεν νομίζω γιατί πριν μέσω οτε (adsl πάλι) δούλευε μία χαρά. Οπότε με βλέπω να φωνάζω πάλι τους ...... από τον συναγερμό και να με αρμέγουν (τους έχει γίνει συνήθεια το τελευταίο καιρό αλλά αυτό είναι μία άλλη ιστορία)

----------


## CMS

@ deathlok ...τα προβλήματα τηλεφωνίας σου είναι βλάβες ... δεν μπορεί η τηλεφωνία να λειτουργεί και να μην λειτουργεί ή να λειτουργεί λίγο ... δεν θα φτιάξει μόνη της .... πρέπει να ενημερωθεί με όλους τους τρόπους η ΟΝ και να επιφυλαχθείς στην επιστολή σου προς την ΟΝ γιατί δεν λειτουργούν κάποιες υπηρεσίες της ... καθώς είσαι στις πρώτες δέκα μέρες και η ΟΝ θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει ότι δεν λαμβάνεις σωστές υπηρεσίες της ... για τον συναγερμό επειδή έχει συμβεί σε φίλο μου που έβαλε ΟΝ , αν δεν λειτουργεί ακόμα και με φίλτρο πρέπει να ειδοποιηθεί η εταιρεία του συναγερμού και να έρθει και να κάνει αλλαγές στην μετάδοση των σημάτων της τηλεφωνικά (νομίζω ότι απλά ρυθμίζουν την χρονοκαθυστέρηση μετάδοσης των σημάτων του συναγερμού) ...δυστυχώς  η εταιρεία του συναγερμού θα σου ζητήσει προφανώς αμοιβή για την εργασία αυτή ... για την αναγνώριση κλήσης διάβασε το σχετικό ενημερωτικό της ΟΝ στην ιστοσελίδα της για την τεχνολογία και τα τηλέφωνα που την ακολουθούν ώστε να λειτουργεί η αναγνώριση κλήσης ... με πολλά τηλέφωνα υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην αναγνώριση κλήσης ...

@ giwrgosth ... θα ήμουνα πιο ήσυχος αν είχες τουλάχιστον εξερχόμενες κλήσεις ... πρέπει να ενοχλήσεις την ΟΝ και να δηλώσεις βλάβη με όλους τους τρόπους που μπορείς ... κανονικά με την διακοπή της τηλεφωνίας από τον ένα πάροχο πρέπει να έχεις αμέσως τουλάχιστον εξερχόμενες ... αν δεν έχεις τίποτα μάλλον κάτι πάει στραβά και φυσικά πρέπει τεχνικός της ΟΝ να ασχοληθεί με το πρόβλημα ...

----------


## papakion

Ωραια! Μόλις ειδα και γω ΟΛΑ τα σφυρακια να ειναι τσεκαρισμένα! Αλλα ιντερνετ γιοκ... θα παω σπιτι το απόγευμα να δω αν εχει "φτιαχτει" τιποτα...

----------


## giwrgosth

> @ giwrgosth ... θα ήμουνα πιο ήσυχος αν είχες τουλάχιστον εξερχόμενες κλήσεις ... πρέπει να ενοχλήσεις την ΟΝ και να δηλώσεις βλάβη με όλους τους τρόπους που μπορείς ... κανονικά με την διακοπή της τηλεφωνίας από τον ένα πάροχο πρέπει να έχεις αμέσως τουλάχιστον εξερχόμενες ... αν δεν έχεις τίποτα μάλλον κάτι πάει στραβά και φυσικά πρέπει τεχνικός της ΟΝ να ασχοληθεί με το πρόβλημα ...


Ναι μάλλον υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αλλά είμαι από τις 15.50 με το τηλέφωνο στο αυτί και περιμένω μήπως μπορέσω να μιλήσω με το cc μέχρι τις 17.00 που σχολάω.



Off Topic


		 ένα τηλέφωνο ΜΟΝΟ για βλάβες είναι δύσκολο να βάλει κάποιος πάροχος κάποια στιγμη???

----------


## billys196

Kαλησπέρα!Από προχθές ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ στην ΟΝ.Το χρονοδιάγραμμα που μου έδωσαν ήταν ακριβέστατο!!Χωρίς πλάκα!!
Τα στατιστικα που μου δίνει το πιρέλλι ειναι τα εξής  

Up Stream
 1112 (Kbps.)

Down Stream
 13976 (Kbps.)


[Go Top]


Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data


                                       Upstream     Downstream
                   Noise Margin     5   db                     6db

                   Attenuation      20 db                  32db

Κάποιες φορές αλλάζουν βέβαια τα στατιστικά προς τα κάτω ειδικά στο downstream..δίνει γύρω στο 8000-9000.Στα speedtest μου βγάζει περίπου 8000 και σήμερα μου έδωσε πρ'ωτη φορά 10000.Στα τόρεντ έχω προς το παρόν γύρω στα 200κβ.Ξέρει μήπως κανείς τον λόγο?
Στο τηλ πάνε όλα καλά μέχρι στιγμής ενώ στην τν έχω ένα πρόβλημα.
Δεν έχω εικόνα ενώ εχω κανονικά ήχο και μπορώ να αλλάζω τα κανάλια!!!
Κανένας καμιά ιδέα??
Αυτές οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις απ'την ΟΝ.
Περιοχή Πετρούπολη.
Καλώς σας βρήκα!!!

----------


## papakion

> Ναι μάλλον υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αλλά είμαι από τις 15.50 με το τηλέφωνο στο αυτί και περιμένω μήπως μπορέσω να μιλήσω με το cc μέχρι τις 17.00 που σχολάω.


σε βλεπω να....κανεις υπερωρια!  :No no:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Στα τόρεντ έχω προς το παρόν γύρω στα 200κβ.Ξέρει μήπως κανείς τον λόγο?


Καταρχάς καλορίζικος  :One thumb up: 

Τα torrents δεν είναι βέβαιο πως θα εξαντλήσουν την ταχύτητα της γραμμής σου...είναι από ποιον κατεβάζεις..μην είμαστε και πλεονέκτες!! :Wink:

----------


## giwrgosth

> σε βλεπω να....κανεις υπερωρια!


Το μόνο σίγουρο! Κατάφερα να μιλήσω με κάποιον στην τεχνική υποστήριξη και με έχει συνδέσει με τις ενεργοποιήσεις, δηλαδή φτου και από την αρχή!

----------


## giwrgosth

Κατάφερα να μιλήσω με την ΟΝ και μου είπαν ότι δεν είμαι ενεργοποιημένος. Ημ/νια εν/σης 29/10 μου είπαν. Το τηλέφωνο το έχει κόψει η Tellas και αυτοί δεν μπορούν να με συνδέσουν πριν τις 29/10 που έχουν πάρει από τον ΟΤΕ την φορητότητα, οπότε θα είμαι χωρίς τηλέφωνο.
Το γιατί συνδέομαι στο νετ και έχω και τηλεόραση είναι άλλο θέμα, αλλά το βασικό είναι ποιος και γιατί αποφάσισε να μου κόψει το τηλέφωνο τη στιγμή που υποτίθετε ότι γίνετε μια μικρή διακοπή 2-3 ωρών την ημέρα της ενεργοποίησης. Γιατί η διακοπή από την Tellas έγινε 5 μέρες νωρίτερα? Να το στείλω στην ΕΕΤΤ σαν καταγγελία?

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Κατάφερα να μιλήσω με την ΟΝ και μου είπαν ότι δεν είμαι ενεργοποιημένος. Ημ/νια εν/σης 29/10 μου είπαν. Το τηλέφωνο το έχει κόψει η Tellas και αυτοί δεν μπορούν να με συνδέσουν πριν τις 29/10 που έχουν πάρει από τον ΟΤΕ την φορητότητα, οπότε θα είμαι χωρίς τηλέφωνο.
> Το γιατί συνδέομαι στο νετ και έχω και τηλεόραση είναι άλλο θέμα, αλλά το βασικό είναι ποιος και γιατί αποφάσισε να μου κόψει το τηλέφωνο τη στιγμή που υποτίθετε ότι γίνετε μια μικρή διακοπή 2-3 ωρών την ημέρα της ενεργοποίησης. Γιατί η διακοπή από την Tellas έγινε 5 μέρες νωρίτερα? Να το στείλω στην ΕΕΤΤ σαν καταγγελία?


αχ βαχ αυτή η Tellas η λατρεία μου!!! :Whistle:

----------


## porcupine

εμένα μου έχει κάνει πατάτα ο οτε λογικά....
έχω πάρει το τηλέφωνο άλλου ανθρώπου ο οποίος έχει βιοτεχνία παιδικού ενδυματος....

----------


## shioiros

Κανείς που έχει ΟΝ Enterprise να μας πει εντυπώσεις?

----------


## giwrgosth

> αχ βαχ αυτή η Tellas η λατρεία μου!!!


Γιατί όμως να φταίει η Tellas και όχι η ΟΝ ή ο ΟΤΕ? Η Tellas από μόνη της έβγαλε το βύσμα της και έβαλε της ΟΝ? Αν δεν είχα τίποτα θα έλεγα ότι φταίει η ο ΟΤΕ ή η Tellas, αλλά τώρα που έχω και νετ και τηλεόραση, αλλά όχι τηλέφωνο, ποιος να φταίει άραγε?  :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

Χάλια δεν έχω τηλέφωνο ανά 2 ημέρες σχεδόν.....
Πόσο χρόνο έχεις κάποιος για υπαναχωρηση?

----------


## jmarin

10 μερες νομιζω

----------


## No-Name

ΟΚ και τι διαδικασίες πρέπει να ακολουθήσω?Επειδή δεν θέλω να χάσω το νούμερο μου μπορώ να κάνω φορητότητα στον ΟΤΕ και μετά δήλωση ακύρωσης ή πριν?

----------


## grphoto

Τοσο ασχημα εκει περα Νικο? λυπαμαι που το ακουω, και ειχες συγχρονισει τοσο ψηλα στην αρχη, κριμα.

Τωρα εκανα και μια βολτα την forthnet και δεν εχει τηλεφωνο η μιση Αθηνα, και ειδα και στην Νετονε οτι λενε για κακες διεθνεις κλησεις.
Και οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα περιμενω και την συνδεση του ONOFFICE στο μαγαζι, και με ζωνουν τα φιδια να εχω προβληματα εκει, αν και ειμαι πολυ κοντα στο dslam και εχω τσεκαρισμενη τελεια καλωδιωση (ειναι και μικρη ενεκα ισογειο και μερικα μετρα μονο απο το κουτι της πολυκατοικιας).

----------


## AnastasiosK

Χτες παντως που μιλησα με ανθρωπο μεσα στους παροχους μου ειπε κατι για κινεζικες ρεκλετες που χρησιμοποιησε ο Οτε στα Καφαο και δημιουργουν τεραστια προβληματα στα τηλεφωνα.

Τωρα αν κατι δεν αποτυπωσα-καταλαβα σωστα συγχωρεστε με , αλλα καπως ετσι μου ειπε οτι ειναι τα πραγματα

----------


## fbs

> Update του προβλήματος. Εξερχόμενες ΟΚ Εισερχόμενες (μετά από 3 μέρες και αμέτρητα τηλέφωνα στο CC) ΟΚ. Δεν έχω βέβαια αναγνώριση παρά του ότι το έχω ζητήσει. Απλά δεν θα το πληρώσω αν φτάσω στο να πάρω λογαριασμό. Internet ... χαχα μετά το downgrade που έκανε ο τεχνικός το πρωι για να μπορέσει το pirelli να πάρει ρυθμίσεις χωρίς βέβαια αυτό να γίνει ποτέ έχω τα παρακάτω 
> 
> *INTERNET*
> ADSL: CONNECTED
> Mode: G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
> Upload: 66 Kbps.
> Download: 60 Kbps.
> WAN IP: 10.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧ.ΧΧ
> Subnet Mask: 255.255.254.0
> ...


Λοιπόν εξελίξεις. Μετά από όλα όσα τράβηξα σήμερα είναι όλα OK. Δουλεύουν τα πάντα ρολόι. Το μόνο που δεν δουλεύει είναι η αναγνώριση (το ψάχνουν). Όλα αυτά επειδή ένας τεχνικός ασχολήθηκε πραγματικά με το πρόβλημα 2 μέρες όσο μπορούσε και ότι δεν μπορούσε το έσπρωχνε πιο πάνω και το παρακολουθούσε.

Μετά από όλα αυτά έχω τα παρακάτω στατιστικά. 



Για να δούμε λοιπόν.

----------


## droulas13

Καλο χαμετυπιο και η ον, λεμε για τελλας, λεμε για φορθνετ, ας πουμε και για ον.


Προβλημα πρωτο. Χαθηκαν 20 μερες απο ηλιθιοτητα υπολληλου. Ενω εκανα προφορικη συμβαση και περιμενα τον κωδικο με το σμσ που δεν ερχοταν, επερνα τηλ να βγαλω ακρη γιατι δεν μου ερχετε και μετα απο 5 τηλ βρεθηκε το ξεφτερι να μου πει οτι δεν εχουν συμπληρωθει σωστα ολα τα στοιχεια και για αυτο το θεμα εχει κολησει!! Προφανως οι προηγουμενοι 4 ηταν ΖΩΑ και δεν ΑΝΟΙΓΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΓΚΑΒΑ τους να το παρατηρησουν.


Προβλημα δευτερο. Ενω μου ειχαν δωσει τελικα ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης 23-25/10, παιρνω σημερα και μου λενε οτι βλεπουν ημερομηνια κατασκευης απο τον οτε 7/11. ΑΛΛΕΣ 15 μερες καθυστερησης δηλαδη. Και αυτο αν μου ειπε η χριστιανη ολη την αληθεια γιατι την ακουσα να αγκομαχαει για να βγαλει 1 λεξη.


Κακα τα ψεματα τα περισσοτερα λεφτα οι εταιριες τα κερδιζουν απο τα τηλ που κανουμε για να δουμε πως παει η αιτηση μας και για να κανουμε αιτηση. Αν το υπολογισετε ειναι 1-2 τηλ πριν την αιτηση για πληροφοριες του πακετου και τι χρειαζεται για την αιτηση και καμια 10αρια τηλ μετα μεσο ορο. Και αν υπαρχει προσφορα που προσελκυει πελατες μιλαμε για πανω απο 400 λεπτα χρεωσης. Αυτα πρεπει να υπολογιζονται οταν καποιος παει να βγαλει ποια εταιρια κοστιζει λιγοτερο. Γιατι τελικα αν στην ον βαλουμ αυτο, μαζι με τα 4 ευρω για αναγνωριση που καποιες αλλες το εχουν δεδομενο και τα 65 ευρω για ενεργοποηση τελικα δεν βγαινει η μικροτερη τιμη της αγορας!


Ευτυχως που εχω ηδη και αλλη γραμμη με τελας και εχω απο κει νετ. Αλλα παρολαυτα εχω σκασει!

----------


## original21paul

> Χάλια δεν έχω τηλέφωνο ανά 2 ημέρες σχεδόν.....
> Πόσο χρόνο έχεις κάποιος για υπαναχωρηση?


για υπαναχωρηση εχεις δικαιωμα στις 10 μερες απο επισημη ενεργοποιηση!εγω θα σου ελεγα να το κοιταξεις λιγο ακομα μιας και αν εχεις προβληματα με τη συνδεση με υπαιτιοτητα της εταιριας εχεις 2 μηνες χωρις να πληρωσεις φραγκο!η τελικη αποφαση ανηκει σε σενα και φυσικα στο πορτοφολι σου!

----------


## cnp5

> Καλο χαμετυπιο και η ον, λεμε για τελλας, λεμε για φορθνετ, ας πουμε και για ον.
> 
> 
> Προβλημα πρωτο. Χαθηκαν 20 μερες απο ηλιθιοτητα υπολληλου. Ενω εκανα προφορικη συμβαση και περιμενα τον κωδικο με το σμσ που δεν ερχοταν, επερνα τηλ να βγαλω ακρη γιατι δεν μου ερχετε και μετα απο 5 τηλ βρεθηκε το ξεφτερι να μου πει οτι δεν εχουν συμπληρωθει σωστα ολα τα στοιχεια και για αυτο το θεμα εχει κολησει!! Προφανως οι προηγουμενοι 4 ηταν ΖΩΑ και δεν ΑΝΟΙΓΑΝΕ ΤΑ ΓΚΑΒΑ τους να το παρατηρησουν.
> 
> 
> Προβλημα δευτερο. Ενω μου ειχαν δωσει τελικα ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης 23-25/10, παιρνω σημερα και μου λενε οτι βλεπουν ημερομηνια κατασκευης απο τον οτε 7/11. ΑΛΛΕΣ 15 μερες καθυστερησης δηλαδη. Και αυτο αν μου ειπε η χριστιανη ολη την αληθεια γιατι την ακουσα να αγκομαχαει για να βγαλει 1 λεξη.
> 
> 
> ...


Τα παραλές... ειδικά για τον μέσο όρο... μέχρι πριν τον Σεπτέμβριο (πριν την ανακοίνωση της νέας προσφοράς τους) το cc υπολειτουργούσε... Ξαφνικά πέσαν χιλιάδες αιτήσεις και φυσικά πολλαπλασιάστηκαν τα προβλήματα ενεργοποίησης και οι χρόνοι αναμονής. 
Κακώς φυσικά αφού ο επικείμενος χαμός ήταν σίγουρος, θα έπρεπε να είναι προετοιμασμένοι...
Πάντως, παρόλο που οι κλήσεις χρεώνονται στο cc (0.03€/min όπως και όλοι οι 801 αριθμοί μέσω ontelecoms) δε νομίζω να βγάζουν τρελά λεφτά από εκεί... (400 λεπτά = 12€). Εγώ, ενεργοποιημένος από μέσα Απριλίου, την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών την κάλεσα 7 φορές, 2 με την αίτηση, 2 μετά την ενεργοποίηση και 3 αυτές τις μέρες που είχα προβλήματα με την TV...

----------


## sdikr

> Πάντως, παρόλο που οι κλήσεις χρεώνονται στο cc (0.03€/min όπως και όλοι οι 801 αριθμοί μέσω ontelecoms) δε νομίζω να βγάζουν τρελά λεφτά από εκεί... (400 λεπτά = 12€). Εγώ, ενεργοποιημένος από μέσα Απριλίου, την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών την κάλεσα 7 φορές, 2 με την αίτηση, 2 μετά την ενεργοποίηση και 3 αυτές τις μέρες που είχα προβλήματα με την TV...


Οπώς και να έχει θα έπρεπε να το έχουν δωρέαν,  (απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ)

----------


## Adartis

Με λίγα λόγια ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ  :Mad: 
είμαι συνδομητής τους από τον Αυγουστο
1. ADSL disconect μέχρι που μου έχεται να πετάξω το pirelli απο το παράθυρο 
2 TV Oταν κατεβάζω κατι γιοκ TV η σύνδεση μου λεει δεν παει πανω απο 10 mbps(με μέτρηση   
  αμφιβολου αξιοπιστιας λεει 7200mbps)  που ειναι τα 12 :RTFM:  οεο ποια 16mbps λενε ?
3. Τηλέφωνο μετα απο 40 μερες εφτιαξαν την παραμορφωση που ειχα στις εισερχομενες κλίσεις
   μεχρι που τωρα 2 ημέρες τηλεφωνο γιοκ καπουτ τους επιασα στο τηλεφωνο ΘΑΥΜΑ ΘΑΥΜΑ
  και το πέρασαν στην καρτέλα μου κοινός με σύνδεσαν με Κάιρο . Απο δευτέρα μάλλον εξώδικο  
  για διακοπή και επιστολή στην Νομαρχεία και Υπουργείο Επικοινωνιών και αν βγάλω 
  άκρη.......... :Clap:

----------


## cnp5

> Οπώς και να έχει θα έπρεπε να το έχουν δωρέαν,  (απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ)


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.




> Με λίγα λόγια ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ 
> είμαι συνδομητής τους από τον Αυγουστο
> 1. ADSL disconect μέχρι που μου έχεται να πετάξω το pirelli απο το παράθυρο 
> 2 TV Oταν κατεβάζω κατι γιοκ TV η σύνδεση μου λεει δεν παει πανω απο 10 mbps(με μέτρηση   
>   αμφιβολου αξιοπιστιας λεει 7200mbps)  που ειναι τα 12 οεο ποια 16mbps λενε ?
> 3. Τηλέφωνο μετα απο 40 μερες εφτιαξαν την παραμορφωση που ειχα στις εισερχομενες κλίσεις
>    μεχρι που τωρα 2 ημέρες τηλεφωνο γιοκ καπουτ τους επιασα στο τηλεφωνο ΘΑΥΜΑ ΘΑΥΜΑ
>   και το πέρασαν στην καρτέλα μου κοινός με σύνδεσαν με Κάιρο . Απο δευτέρα μάλλον εξώδικο  
>   για διακοπή και επιστολή στην Νομαρχεία και Υπουργείο Επικοινωνιών και αν βγάλω 
>   άκρη..........


67 χρονών ε; άντε να τα εκατοστίσεις...

----------


## No-Name

Ναι τόσο άσχημα φίλε grphoto....δεν μπορώ να ειναι πειραματόζωο.
Θα στείλω μια επιστολή μέσα στην εβδομάδα μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα όπου και θα ειμαι πλέον επίσημα ενεργός ώστε να διακόψω και να επιστρέψω στον ΟΤΕ.

Δυστυχώς έχει αποδειχθεί στην δικιά μου περίπτωση ότι την ανοργανωσία των παρόχων την έχω χρυσοπληρώσει οπότε τα 35Ε ή τα 39Ε δεν μου λένε κάτι.

----------


## tester21

Καλημερα. Το τηλεφωνο στην ON ειναι Pstn? η voip?
Eυχαριστω.

----------


## Tem

> Καλημερα. Το τηλεφωνο στην ON ειναι Pstn? η voip?
> Eυχαριστω.


καθόλου ενθαρρυντικά αυτά που διαβάζω. Μήπως να υπαναχωρήσω κι εγώ όσο είναι ακόμα καιρός  :Thinking: ? Βέβαια έχω ζητήσει ανενεργό αλλά δεν αξίζει σε τελική ανάλυση να πληρώνω για χάλια υπηρεσίες  :Mad:

----------


## conio72

Μετα την οπισθοχωρηση του No-Name, ειμαι στα προθυρα ατακτης φυγης. Δεν ειναι εποχη για ηρωισμους, κι επειδη ειμαι και λιγο γκαντεμης, πολυ φοβαμαι οτι θα ανηκω στην ομαδα με τα πολλα αλυτα προβληματα. Ασε που δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει ακομη, ουτε εχω καμμια ενημερωση και για εξοπλισμο ουτε λογος, με αιτηση 3/9. Μηπως τελικα θα μου ειναι πιο ευκολο να την κανω απο την ΟΝ, αφου δεν εχω μπει ακομα στο δικτυο τους? Δηλαδη, να σταματησει η διαδικασια φορητοτητας και βρογχου κλπ και να παω στο conn-x να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο? Στο κατω κατω, ο,τι πληρωνεις παιρνεις, σωστα ???

Δρ. Κ

----------


## Avesael

> Ναι τόσο άσχημα φίλε grphoto....δεν μπορώ να ειναι πειραματόζωο.
> Θα στείλω μια επιστολή μέσα στην εβδομάδα μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα όπου και θα ειμαι πλέον επίσημα ενεργός ώστε να διακόψω και να επιστρέψω στον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Δυστυχώς έχει αποδειχθεί στην δικιά μου περίπτωση ότι την ανοργανωσία των παρόχων την έχω χρυσοπληρώσει οπότε τα 35Ε ή τα 39Ε δεν μου λένε κάτι.


Κρίμα ρε Νίκο, κρίμα...
Ότι και να πεις εσύ ειδικά έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο... :Sad:

----------


## No-Name

Μόλις έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας σε άλλο πάροχο....για να διακόψω με την ΟΝ χωρίς να πληρώσω τέλη απενεργοποίησης τι πρέπει να κανω?

----------


## Avesael

Αν είσαι κάτω από 10 ημέρες ενεργοποιημένος, τίποτα.
Αν είσαι παραπάνω, πρέπει να αποδειχθεί ότι δε λαμβάνεις τις υπηρεσίες που αναφέρονται στο συμβόλαιο που υπέγραψες με υπαιτιότητα του πάροχου σου...



Off Topic


		Αλήθεια, για που έβαλες πλώρη; (Μη μου πεις, επιστροφή στον ΟΤΕ; )

----------


## No-Name

Είμαι κάτω από 10 ημέρες...φοβάμαι αν στείλω αίτηση ακύρωσης μην χάσω το 210 που έχω....

Το θέμα είναι μέχρι να πάει το αίτημα του άλλου παρόχου στην ΟΝ θα έχουν περάσει οι 10 ημέρες

----------


## Avesael

Νομίζω *μετρά η ημερομηνία της αίτησης*. Δεν έχεις εσύ καμιά ευθύνη αν ο άλλος πάροχος καθυστερήσει.

----------


## Avesael

Είσαι σίγουρος ρε φίλε όμως ότι κι εκεί που θα πας θα είσαι οκ ; (Εκτός κι αν πας ΟΤΕ)

----------


## No-Name

Τουλάχιστον θα έχω τηλέφωνο....shared LLU Rules

----------


## Avesael

Off Topic


		Ρε Νίκο εσύ στο τέλος της χρονιάς θα εκδόσεις βιβλίο με τίτλο: "Ο γύρος του adsl2+ σε λίγους μήνες...Από τα χαμηλά στα ψηλά και τούμπαλιν...  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> Τουλάχιστον θα έχω τηλέφωνο....shared LLU Rules


Να μαντέψω shared LLU από Net One;  :Smile:

----------


## No-Name

> Να μαντέψω shared LLU από Net One;


Eαν με κάλυπτε Ναι...αλλά επειδή δεν έχει κάλυψη πάω στην HOL....

----------


## lewton

> Eαν με κάλυπτε Ναι...αλλά επειδή δεν έχει κάλυψη πάω στην HOL....


Κρίμα.  :Sad:

----------


## dedcat

> Eαν με κάλυπτε Ναι...αλλά επειδή δεν έχει κάλυψη πάω στην HOL....


Ωχχχχ!!!
Η μαζοχα εισαι, η πας να τους γυρησεις ολους για να γραψεις βιβλιο μετα!
 :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Η μαζοχα εισαι, η πας να τους γυρησεις ολους για να γραψεις βιβλιο μετα!


Όσο μαζόχας είναι ο καθένας που πάει σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο  :Wink:

----------


## conio72

> Eαν με κάλυπτε Ναι...αλλά επειδή δεν έχει κάλυψη πάω στην HOL....



Χωρις να εχω προσωπικο συμφερον η εμπαθεια, αλλα μονο προσωπικη εμπειρια, νομιζω οτι η HOL ειναι μακραν η χειροτερη. Καμμια εξυπηρετηση, καμμια γνωση και, το χειροτερο, κανενα ενδιαφερον. Απεκομισα την εντυπωση οτι θελουν μονο να τ'αρπαξουνε και χεστηκαν μετα για το συνδρομητη αν εχει καλο ιντερνετ η ακομα κι αν εχει τηλεφωνο, που το κοβει ο ΟΤΕ με δικη τους υπαιτιοτητα(δηθεν αναβαθμιση, double play, αφου δεν εχεις ετοιμο δικτυο, τι παιρνεις τη φορητοτητα και κοβεις το τηλεφωνο του κοσμου? Εδω παραδεχομαι την ΟΝ, που αν δεν παρει ΟΛΟ το κυκλωμα, δεν παιρνει τιποτα, μενεις λιγο παραπανω χωρις ΟΝ υπηρεσιες, αλλα οχι χωρις τηλεφωνο). Κι αν κανεις πως φευγεις, σου βγαζουν την πιστη και σου δημιουργουν χιλια προβληματα. Βεβαια, οπως εχει ξαναειπωθει, οι εναλλακτικοι ειναι λαχειο. Μπορει να σου κατσει και να ειναι ολα οκ. Εγω προσωπικα μαλλον δε θα ξαναγυρναγα ποτε στη HOL. Αν θες, παρε τηλ να σου πω λεπτομερειες, Νικο...
Επισης, αυτο που σκεφτηκα ειναι, γιατι να μην κρατησω το ΙΣΔΝ που εχω (16/μηνα), να βαλω και talk 24/7 (15/μηνα), συνολο 31. Κι απο πανω να βαλω ενα απλο ΑΔΣΛ, χωρις τηλεφωνιες, βιντεο, Τν και λοιπα κουραφεξαλα. Ακομα 21/μηνα (4νετ), συνολο 52/μηνα, δηλαδη 13 περισσοτερα απο ΟΝ 3 σε 1, αλλα (μαλλον) θα εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο....
Πως τη βλεπετε αυτη την ιδεα??

Δρ. Κ

----------


## ipil

Γεια χαρά σε όλους.

Είμαι ένας σχετικά πρόσφατα ενεργοποιημένος χρήστης της On και θέλω να εκφράσω τις εντυπώσεις μου.

Στο σπίτι είχα ΟΤΕ (αναγκάστηκα να βάλω OTE μιας και η Netone που είχα επιλέξει αρχικά αδυνατούσε μετά από 1,5 μήνα να με συνδέσει) και ζήτησα από On να τον αντικαταστήσω με το όλα σε ένα. Πράγματι η On με ενημέρωσε ότι από 12/10 είμαι συνδρομητής της. Τι σημαίνει αυτό:

1) Η ταχύτητα που συνδέομαι είναι max 4MB (τώρα είμαι στο 1,3..)
2) Noise margin upload=6 download=5
3) Attenuation upload=31 download=49
4) Δεν έχω τηλεόραση (λόγω χαμηλής ταχύτητας)
5) Η αναμονή στο support είναι απίστευτη!!! Έξω από τη λογική!!
6) Δεν δεχόμουνα τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις (μπορούσα μόνο να καλώ) – Αυτό δεν είναι το πρώτο που πρέπει να δοκιμάζουν σε μια νέα γραμμή????

Αφού κατάφερα και συνδέθηκα με το support (μου έφτιαξαν το πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες άμεσα) κατέληξαν ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στη γραμμή μου και ότι πρέπει να με επισκεφτεί τεχνικός τους (ομολογώ ότι αυτή η διαδικασία έγινε πολύ γρήγορα με κλήσεις που έκαναν εκείνοι στο κινητό μου χωρίς να τους πάρω εγώ τηλέφωνο). Ήρθε ο υπάλληλος και όντως βεβαίωσε ότι στο σπίτι μου έφταναν στην καλύτερη 5ΜΒ. Επίσης εντόπισε ότι στο τηλέφωνο υπήρχε συνακρόαση. Από ότι μου είπε θα έκανα αίτημα για βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ. Αυτό έγινε στις 25/10. Έκτοτε:

1) Internet έχω μόλις 1,3ΜΒ σταθερά
2) Επανήλθε το πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες αλλά αυτή τη φορά το τηλέφωνο ή δείχνει να μιλάει ή βγαίνει αμέσως ο τηλεφωνητής (έβαλα τηλεφωνητή χωρίς να το ξέρω?)
3) Στη γραμμή προστέθηκε ένας απίστευτός θόρυβος ο οποίος κάνει σχεδόν αδύνατη τη συνομιλία

Από εχθές το βράδυ προσπαθώ να πάρω το support. Εχθές μετά από αναμονή 45 λεπτών το έκλεισα. Σήμερα το πρωί μετά από κάνα εικοσάλεπτο απάντησε ο υπάλληλος, ο οποίος με προώθησε σε τεχνικό. Αναμονή μισή ώρα και τα παράτησα.

Ρωτάω ρε παιδιά, τι πρέπει να κάνω? Είναι υπηρεσίες αυτές? Τουλάχιστον το support δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι πιο άμεσο? Ξέρει κανείς αν θα βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση? Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να τους πιέσουμε? Είμαι πραγματικά απογοητευμένος όχι για το πρόβλημά μου τόσο αλλά πιο πολύ γιατί βλέπω ότι το broadband δεν προχωράει καλά. Πρώτα φτιάχνεις τη βάση και μετά επεκτείνεσαι. Δεν μπορεί να τα κάνεις όλα στο πόδι και ότι κάτσει. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω….

----------


## makiro3

Φίλε μου φοβάμαι πως με την απόσταση που είσαι από το DSLAM και ιδίως με το θόρυβο που έχει η γραμμή σου, δεν θα δεις άσπρη μέρα.

ΥΓ. Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο κάθε πάροχος πριν προχωρήσει την αίτηση του καθενός μας, θα έπρεπε να κάνει έναν έλεγχο νωρίτερα, ώστε να αποφεύγονται τέτοια προβλήματα; :Thinking:

----------


## dedcat

> Φίλε μου φοβάμαι πως με την απόσταση που είσαι από το DSLAM και ιδίως με το θόρυβο που έχει η γραμμή σου, δεν θα δεις άσπρη μέρα.
> 
> ΥΓ. Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο κάθε πάροχος πριν προχωρήσει την αίτηση του καθενός μας, θα έπρεπε να κάνει έναν έλεγχο νωρίτερα, ώστε να αποφεύγονται τέτοια προβλήματα;



Το κανουν αυτο, και σου λενε με τη ταχυτητα η μελλοντικη γραμμη θα ειναι πριν καν την παραγγελεις.

Στην Αμερικη.  :Smile:

----------


## makiro3

Έτσι και εδώ  :ROFL:

----------


## tolismar

> Φίλε μου φοβάμαι πως με την απόσταση που είσαι από το DSLAM και ιδίως με το θόρυβο που έχει η γραμμή σου, δεν θα δεις άσπρη μέρα.
> 
> ΥΓ. Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο κάθε πάροχος πριν προχωρήσει την αίτηση του καθενός μας, θα έπρεπε να κάνει έναν έλεγχο νωρίτερα, ώστε να αποφεύγονται τέτοια προβλήματα;


Δηλαδή τι απόσταση πρέπει να έχεις από το DSLAM για να μην έχεις προβλήματα και πως μετράς αυτή την απόσταση?

----------


## makiro3

> Δηλαδή τι απόσταση πρέπει να έχεις από το DSLAM για να μην έχεις προβλήματα και πως μετράς αυτή την απόσταση?


Με το Attenuation στο 49 που έχεις, είσαι περίπου στα 3.5 χιλ απόσταση και η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που μπορείς να πιάσεις και αυτή σε ιδανικές συνθήκες δεν ξεπερνά τα 5,5 ΜΒ

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ.
http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php

----------


## nikolaos7

Αυτή την στιγμή το internet σέρνεται.Το έχει παρατηρήσει και άλλος?

----------


## erateinos

> Αυτή την στιγμή το internet σέρνεται.Το έχει παρατηρήσει και άλλος?


εξαρτάτε πως το βλέπουμε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Off Topic



*Spoiler:*

----------


## nikolaos7

> εξαρτάτε πως το βλέπουμε 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Τυχερέ.Έκανα restart στον router και έφτιαξε είχε πέσει το noise margin στο 4

----------


## grphoto

Εχω να αναφερω αλλη μια ενεργοποιηση, σε ενα ONOFFICE στα Ιλισσια, ακομα δεν εχει αναβαθμιστει η περιοχη και ειμαστε στα 12.

Τα στοιχεια ειναι

1023 (Kbps.)  12284 (Kbps.)

Noise Margin 10 dB   19 dB

Attenuation   5 dB     8 dB

Περιμενω και την αναβαθμιση γιατι οπως και ηξερα απο πριν η γραμμη πεταει.  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

> εξαρτάτε πως το βλέπουμε 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Ρε Μάρκο, μη μετράς με speedtest. Αφού είναι εντελώς αναξιόπιστο...
Για δώσε μας μέτρηση με IDM και rapidshare,nvidia... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Tem

> Eαν με κάλυπτε Ναι...αλλά επειδή δεν έχει κάλυψη πάω στην HOL....


σωστή επιλογή. Αρκεί  να συμβιβαστείς  με την ιδέα  ότι δεν πρόκειται να δείς ποτέ  πάνω   απο 17000/900  :Wink: . Και βέβαια θα είσαι με SNR γύρω στο 9,5 - 10,0  , πιό κάτω δυστυχώς δεν πηγαίνει  :Wink:  με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται

----------


## papakion

*Update ενεργοποίησης*
------------------------------

05/10/2007 Αίτηση χωρίς φορητότητα σε ενεργό βρόχο
08/10/2007 Αποστολή στον γνωστό
18/10/2007 Είμαι σε κέντρο On (τηλεφωνία) - Εξερχόμενες ΟΚ.
19/10/2007 Εισερχόμενες ολα ΟΚ.
24/10/2007 Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού
25/10/2007 Έλαβα την πρώτη IP 91.xxx.xxx.xxx
26/10/2007 (μετά από τηλ στην Τ.Υ.) Internet και TV OK.

*Review*:
*Τηλεφωνία*: 
Από την πρωτη και όλας μέρα ΑΨΟΓΗ! κανενα πρόβλημα, εισερχόμενες-εξερχόμενες μια χαρα (και απο/προς άλλους εναλλακτικούς).
*Internet*:
Κλειδωμα Pirelli 10011D/1081U
Noise Margin: 13D/5U
Att: 37D/24U
*TV*:
Works like a harm! Αψογη, το On REC ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ (τελεια εικόνα), στο On Cinema υπάρχουν αξιόλογες ταινίες απο οτι ειδα εν ταχει (Βαθύ Λαρύγγι, 1972!!  :ROFL: )

Μείον μέχρι στιγμής: Πρεπει να συνδέσω το Sagem με Sacrt γιατι το HDMI "φέρνει" μονο 4:3 σήμα TV και καθόλου ήχο.

Θα ξαναποστάρω μετά από 1 εβδομάδα αφου το αφησω λίγο να "στρωσει" το πράγμα για νας σας πω και για την σταθερότητα.

/papakion (Μηπως να το κάνω papaki-ON)  :Wink:

----------


## Tem

επιτέλους και κάποιες θετικές εντυπώσεις μετά τα συνεχόμενα προβλήματα  :One thumb up:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> επιτέλους και κάποιες θετικές εντυπώσεις μετά τα συνεχόμενα προβλήματα


Η αλήθεια είναι πως όσοι δεν έχουμε προβλήματα(βάζω και τον εαυτό μου) δεν γράφουμε συνέχεια για τις σταθερές υπηρεσίες που λαμβάνουμε με αποτέλεσμα να επικρατούν τα post με τα προβλήματα που υπάρχουν...ας ελπίσουμε πως η πραγματική εικόνα της ΟΝ δεν είναι αυτή που φαίνεται στο forum τις τελευταίες ημέρες.

----------


## Tem

τις τελευταίες μέρες πάντως η εικόνα που δίνεται μέσα από το φόρουμ είναι τουλάχιστον άθλια  :Thinking:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> τις τελευταίες μέρες πάντως η εικόνα που δίνεται μέσα από το φόρουμ είναι τουλάχιστον άθλια


Αυτό να λέγεται...και χρήστες όπως εγώ χωρίς προβλήματα αναρωτιούνται..λες να έρχεται η σειρά μου :Razz:

----------


## papakion

Ξαναλέω παιδια ότι ενεργοποιηθηκα το Σαββατο πληρως.
Θα τα ξαναπουμε σε μια εβδομαδα ετσι? Ελπίζω για θετικά πράγματα παλι!

----------


## cnp5

> τις τελευταίες μέρες πάντως η εικόνα που δίνεται μέσα από το φόρουμ είναι τουλάχιστον άθλια


Δυστυχώς η κακή ενημέρωση των πελατών για τις αναβαθμίσεις και τις αλλαγές σε Hardware/Software της On, έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργούνται κακές εντυπώσεις. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τον Οκτώβριο η On αποφάσισε να αυξήσει τη βάση πελατών της (με τις προσφορές που έκανε αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου) και ταυτόχρονα να αναβαθμίσει τον εξοπλισμό στα κέντρα της (μας είχαν αναφέρει για κάποιο bug στο software των συσκευών που διαχειρίζονται τα τηλέφωνα, στατικός ήχος και "μεταλλικός" θόρυβος). Δε θα μπορούσε να επιλέξει χειρότερη περίοδο για αναβαθμίσεις...

Η εμπειρία μας (εμένα και αρκετών φίλων που είναι στην On από την άνοιξη) μας καθησυχάζει ότι όλα αυτά θα είναι προσωρινά και θα επιστρέψουμε στις "σχεδόν" απροβλημάτιστος υπηρεσίες που είχαμε μέχρι και τον Αύγουστο.

----------


## erateinos

> Ρε Μάρκο, μη μετράς με speedtest. Αφού είναι εντελώς αναξιόπιστο...
> Για δώσε μας μέτρηση με IDM και rapidshare,nvidia...






 :Whistle:

----------


## Avesael

Ωραία! Που τα βλέπεις τα 15Mbit;  :Razz: 

10752Mbps....Ούτε καν 11 δεν έχεις, άμοιρε... :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Ωραία! Που τα βλέπεις τα 15Mbit;


στο speedtest έβλεπες 15 ?  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Το σπηντ τεστ είναι αναξιόπιστο είπαμε...  :Wink:

----------


## Bill30f

Είμαι ενεργοποιημένος 4 μήνες τώρα, αφού με πολύ κόπο κατάφερα να ενεργοποιηθώ με πολλές καθυστερήσεις και αναβολές, αυτό που έχω να πώ είναι το εξής... κάθε μέρα και χειρότερα. Είχα αναφέρει παλαιότερα πώς λόγω της μεγάλης καθυστερήσεως και της αδυναμίας να με συνδέσουν, μου έκαναν δώρο ένα πάγιο και κάποιες δωρεάν ταινίες μέσω του VideoBox. Όσο τα είδατε εσείς τα είδα και εγώ. Όταν ήρθε ο πρώτος λογαριασμός, ήταν τρίμηνος και 117 ευρώ στο σύνολο. Ταινίες ούτως η άλλως δεν παρακολουθώ, ειδικά από το άθλιο σύστημα του Video on Demand και όλων των άλλων υπηρεσιών τηλεόρασης που προσφέρει η εταιρία, όπου ή ζωντανα παρακολουθώ κάποια εκπομπή, είτε νοικιάσω κάποια ταινία και στο OnRec κολλάει συνεχώς μέχρι που το κλείνεις και δεν το ξαναχρησιμοποιείς. οπότε το μόνο που είχα χρεωθεί ήταν τα πάγια, και φυσικά για τον μήνα δώρο ούτε λόγος.Έστειλα φαξ το αντίγραφο του λογαριασμού στην κυρία που μου χε προσφέρει τον μήνα δώρο για να μήν ακυρώσω την αίτηση σύνδεσης απαιτώντας να μάθω προς τι αυτή η συνεχής κοροϊδία. Καμμία απάντηση, τηλεφωνικά δεν μπορώ με τίποτα πλέον να την βρώ, και πήρα στο 13801 για να δώ μήπως εξυπηρετηθώ από εκεί. Με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι θα αφαιρεθεί το ποσό από τον επόμενο λογαριαμό, και τώρα στο Webselfcare είναι χρεωμένο και το "δώρο" που μου έκαναν για την ταλαιπωρία στην οποία με υπέβαλαν. Όσον αφορά την τηλεφωνία και το Internet δεν έχω κάποιο παράπονο, είναι πολύ καλή η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης, τις περισσότερες φορές 16+Mbit. Εξαιρώντας βέβαια την επί 4εβδομάδων απουσία της οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσίας, όπου κάθε 4 μέρες έμενα χωρίς υπηρεσίες για περίπου 3 με 4 εργάσιμες. Η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών της εταιρίας είναι λίαν επιηκώς ανύπαρκτη, και άν καταφέρεις να βρείς κάποιον εκπρώσοπο, το επόμενο βήμα είναι να παίξεις Τζόκερ, πιό πολλές πιθανότητες έχεις να το κερδίσεις. Αυτά προς το παρόν, επιφυλάσσομαι για αργότερα, που θα καταλήξω να κατεβάζω ηρεμιστικά με την κούτα με την εταιρία «πάγκος λαϊκής» που έμπλεξα.

----------


## shioiros

Μάστορες απο p2p πως τα πάτε εσείς? Εμένα το azureus κατεβάζει μ.ο στα 70-80 kbps, το max που πήρε ήταν κοντά στα 300. Είναι φυσιολογικά αυτά τα νούμερα? Για 16Mbps απεριόριστο internet μάλλον σκατά είναι. Κάνενα tip μήπως πάρει μπρος ο βάτραχος ?

----------


## grphoto

Πορτες ανοιξες?

Ο AnastasiosK εχει κανει καλη δουλεια εδω και τα εξηγει ολα

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=116133

----------


## shioiros

Και πόρτες και παράθυρα, σταθερό στα 70-80. Επηρεάζει καθόλου το ότι δεν κάνω share τίποτε? Εσείς πόσο κατεβάζετε?

----------


## grphoto

Προσωπικα ειμαι φαν του rapidshare :Razz:

----------


## dimis04

Μια ερωτηση για οποιον γνωριζει
Τι πληκτρολογουμε για να ενεργοποιησουμε/απενεργοποιησουμε τον τηλεφωνητη?

----------


## papakion

> Μια ερωτηση για οποιον γνωριζει
> Τι πληκτρολογουμε για να ενεργοποιησουμε/απενεργοποιησουμε τον τηλεφωνητη?


Τελικά dimi εφτιαξαν ολα? Είσαι ΟΚ?
Επι της ευκαιριας, μι αλιστα με τι πλητκρολογουμε για τις υπηρεσίες (τηλεφωνητής, απόκρυψη κλπ) που βρισκουμε? ισχυουν τα γενικα? πχ #34#

----------


## psiloulisss

Παιδια εδω και 10 λεπτα τρεχω με 15.5Mbit Download kai 1024Mbit Upload.... Να εισαι καλα ΟΝ...

----------


## dimis04

> Τελικά dimi εφτιαξαν ολα? Είσαι ΟΚ?
> Επι της ευκαιριας, μι αλιστα με τι πλητκρολογουμε για τις υπηρεσίες (τηλεφωνητής, απόκρυψη κλπ) που βρισκουμε? ισχυουν τα γενικα? πχ #34#


Ελα ρε φιλε..καλα εισαι?
Τι να φτιαξει? Τιποτα 
Τηλεφωνο .... νεκρon
Εχω κανει αιτηση υπαναχωρησης απο την πεμπτη
Να φανταστεις τι χαος επικρατει στην εταιρια, που ουτε τηλ δεν με πηραν μηπως και με κρατησουν.
Εχω αποφασισει τι θα κανω..
Επαναφορα σε οτε με τον ιδιο αριθμο (τους ρωτησα και γινεται με μια απλη αιτηση φορητοτητας χωρις κανενα κοστος), αυτη την φορα θα βαλω pstn που ειναι με 14.79/μηνα και conn-x στα 2 Mbit με 29/μηνα.
Να ηρεμησει λιγο το κεφαλι μου με τους ασχετους που πηγα και εμπλεξα.
Εσυ ολα οκ?

----------


## giwrgosth

Μου εξηγεί κάποιος πως γίνετε να έχω νετ και τηλεόραση και email από την ΟΝ και η ΟΝ να επιμένει ότι δεν είμαι ενεργοποιημένος? Να μην έχω τηλέφωνο από την Τετάρτη και η ΟΝ να μου λέει εμείς δεν ξέρουμε τίποτα, δεν είστε πελάτης μας και η Tellas να μου λέει ότι είστε πελάτης μας και θα το κοιτάξουμε?
Τι στο καλό, 2 σε 1 παίζω? Δεν είμαι σπίτι τώρα να συνδέσω πάλι το speedtouch να δω αν παίζει και η Tellas! 
Ήθελα να ήξερα τι πατάτα έχουν κάνει, νετ από την ΟΝ και τηλεφωνία από την Tellas.

----------


## Cacofonix

Δες την Ip σου να καταλάβεις σε ποιοιυς ανήκεις.  :Wink:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Δες την Ip σου να καταλάβεις σε ποιοιυς ανήκεις.


ΙΡ ΟΝ, email ON, TV ON, 14.500 kbps ταχύτητα download, τι άλλο για να καταλάβω ότι ανήκω στην ΟΝ? 
Eκτός από αυτά παίζω με το Pirelli, που δε δουλεύει με την Tellas.
Τηλέφωνο όμως Tellas, δεν υπάρχω σαν πελάτης της ΟΝ, υπάρχω στην Tellas!

----------


## erateinos

> Μια ερωτηση για οποιον γνωριζει
> Τι πληκτρολογουμε για να ενεργοποιησουμε/απενεργοποιησουμε τον τηλεφωνητη?


απενεργοποίηση  #1899#
ενεργοποίηση δεν θυμάμαι, κατέβασε τον οδηγό τηλεφωνικών υπηρεσιών από εδώ   :Wink:

----------


## grphoto

> ΙΡ ΟΝ, email ON, TV ON, 14.500 kbps ταχύτητα download, τι άλλο για να καταλάβω ότι ανήκω στην ΟΝ? 
> Eκτός από αυτά παίζω με το Pirelli, που δε δουλεύει με την Tellas.
> Τηλέφωνο όμως Tellas, δεν υπάρχω σαν πελάτης της ΟΝ, υπάρχω στην Tellas!



Καλωσηρθες στην ζωνη του λυκοφωτος (twilight zone)
 :Worthy: 

σε λιγο θα σου πουνε και οτι δεν υπαρχεις

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Καλωσηρθες στην ζωνη του λυκοφωτος (twilight zone)
> 
> 
> σε λιγο θα σου πουνε και οτι δεν υπαρχεις


τα λόγια είναι περιττά

----------


## giwrgosth

> Καλωσηρθες στην ζωνη του λυκοφωτος (twilight zone)
> 
> 
> σε λιγο θα σου πουνε και οτι δεν υπαρχεις


Κατάφερα μετά από μια ώρα περίπου να πιάσω γραμμή και μου είπαν ότι σήμερα ενεργοποιήθικα και έγινε και η φορητότητα. Φυσικά τηλέφωνο, τουλάχιστον εισερχόμενες γιατί δεν είμαι σπίτι, δεν έχω. Προχθές μου έλεγαν ότι δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί, τους έλεγα ότι παίζω με ΟΝ, αλλά αυτοί όχι, δεν σας έχουμε πουθενά, τη Δευτέρα σας ενεργοποιούμε. Η Τελλάς από την άλλη με έβλεπε, μέχρι τις 5 το απόγευμα τουλάχιστον, σαν πελάτη της.
Ξαφνικά σήμερα είμαι ενεργοποιημένος για την ΟΝ από τις 25/10! 
Εννοείτε πως στο site της βλέπω σφυράκι στον ΟΤΕ και ότι δεν έχω χρέωση αφού δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί.
Τέλος πάντων, η οργάνωση δεν θα είναι το φόρτε ούτε της ΟΝ από ότι κατάλαβα.
Τώρα στο πως πάει η γραμμή... Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κατεβάζω αργά, προχθες από κάποιο site για το iMON δεν έπιανα πάνω από 20 Kb. Αρχεία των 80 Mb έκανα ώρες να τα κατεβάσω, με 8-10-20 Kb. Nvidia με το ζόρι 50 και NTUA 200.
Σήμερα δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω από NTUA 5 διαφορετικά αρχεία και είχα συνολικά 850 Kb. Όμως με ένα μοναδικό αρχείο δεν πάω πάνω από 200.

----------


## No-Name

Oι ακατανόμαστοι με αφήσαν χωρίς adsl από χθές αργά το βράδυ......

----------


## giwrgosth

> Oι ακατανόμαστοι με αφήσαν χωρίς adsl από χθές αργά το βράδυ......


Πως κάνουμε υπαναχώρηση είπες?

----------


## No-Name

1/11 έπρεπε να παραδώσω κάτι reports εαν με αναγκάσουν να τρέχω σε net cafe με όλα τα σπαστικά να πάιζουν δίπλα μου,δεν θα τους αφήσω σε ησυχία!!!

----------


## Tem

> Oι ακατανόμαστοι με αφήσαν χωρίς adsl από χθές αργά το βράδυ......


απλά απαράδεκτοι  :Thumb down:

----------


## Avesael

Off Topic


		Tem, τι λέει η HOL; Να κάνω κίνηση για το red edition double play;

----------


## makiro3

Off Topic


		Για πες μου και μένα

----------


## Tem

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Tem, τι λέει η HOL; Να κάνω κίνηση για το red edition double play;




Off Topic


		καλή είναι. Προσωπικά ευχαριστημένος . Το μόνο κακό οι παρεμβάσεις σε SNR και attainable rate με αποτέλεσμα να συγχρονίζεις πολύ πιο κάτω απο αυτό που σηκώνει η γραμμή

----------


## No-Name

Eνώ στην ΟΝ συγχρονίζεις και δεν έχεις τίποτα....τι ωραία

----------


## Avesael

Off Topic


		Μάλιστα...Thanks για την απάντηση anyway!

----------


## Takerman

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		καλή είναι. Προσωπικά ευχαριστημένος . Το μόνο κακό οι παρεμβάσεις σε SNR και attainable rate με αποτέλεσμα να συγχρονίζεις πολύ πιο κάτω απο αυτό που σηκώνει η γραμμή




Off Topic


		Φίλος μου στα Γλυκά Νερά μου έλεγε ότι τουλάχιστον 2 με 3 φορές το μήνα μένει χωρίς τηλέφωνο για 2-3 μέρες την κάθε φορά απο την HOL.

----------


## makiro3

Off Topic


		Τα χάλια τους και αυτοί δηλαδή.

----------


## Tem

> Eνώ στην ΟΝ συγχρονίζεις και δεν έχεις τίποτα....τι ωραία


καλά η ΟΝ δεν παίζεται τελικά. 


Off Topic


		Τελικά για απροβλημάτιστο σε γενικές γραμμές 
Internet η ΗΟΛ  είναι ότι πρέπει , καμιά σχέση με όσα διαβάζω εδώ 
Βέβαια η άριστη επιλογή είναι single play και όχι double play

----------


## makiro3

Off Topic


Ζητείτε σοβαρός και αξιόπιστος πάροχος. Τηλ. 696969696969 :Laughing:

----------


## Tem

> Eνώ στην ΟΝ συγχρονίζεις και δεν έχεις τίποτα....τι ωραία


τώρα δηλαδή είσαι ΟΝ ή OFF ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hector

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Ίσως έχει απαντηθεί σε όλα αυτά τα μηνύματα που υπάρχουν στο συγκεκριμένο thread, αλλά θα το διατυπώσω.
Πρόκειται να μετακομίσω σε νεοαναγερθείσα οικοδομή και σκέφτομαι να βάλω την ΟΝ με Ίντερνετ & Τηλεφωνία. Το θέμα είναι ότι στο μέρος που θα μείνω δεν υπάρχει ακόμα το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο της ΟΝ. Επικοινώνησα και με ενημέρωσαν ότι αν κάνω αίτηση τώρα, το αργότερο σε 2 μήνες θα έχει έρθει το δίκτυο εκεί πάνω και μάλιστα, αν πάρω κατευθείαν γραμμή από αυτούς, θα κάνουν πιο γρήγορα (να σημειώσω ότι δεν έχω ακόμα γραμμή τηλ, οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα φορητότητας).
Τι κάνουμε???
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## papakion

Η γνωμη μου ειναι να περιμένεις πρώτα να φτάσει το δίκτυο της On στην περιοχή σου και μετά να κάνεις αίτηση. Οι 2 μηνες που σου ειπαν μπορεί να ειναι 3 μηνες ή και 4...

----------


## Tem

> Η γνωμη μου ειναι να περιμένεις πρώτα να φτάσει το δίκτυο της On στην περιοχή σου και μετά να κάνεις αίτηση. Οι 2 μηνες που σου ειπαν μπορεί να ειναι 3 μηνες ή και 4...


συμφωνώ. Μπορεί να είναι και περισσότερο  :Wink:

----------


## Hector

Έχετε δίκιο και οι 2, το ίδιο της έλεγα και γω αλλά επέμενε, η δουλειά της είναι άλλωστε. Συγκεκριμένα μου είπε ότι επέλεξε το τηλέφωνό μου (της πεθεράς μου που μένει ακριβώς δίπλα από το νέο μου σπίτι - ΩΧ- :-) ) διότι έχει μπροστά της μια λίστα με τηλέφωνα περιοχών που πρόκειται να συμπεριληφθούν άμεσα (άμεσα που λέει ο λόγοσ) στο δίκτυο της ΟΝ...
Το θέμα είναι ότι τελειώνει η ετήσια συνδρομή που έχω στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ τέλος Νοεμβρίου.

Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι άλλο?

----------


## papakion

> Έχετε δίκιο και οι 2, το ίδιο της έλεγα και γω αλλά επέμενε, η δουλειά της είναι άλλωστε. Συγκεκριμένα μου είπε ότι επέλεξε το τηλέφωνό μου (της πεθεράς μου που μένει ακριβώς δίπλα από το νέο μου σπίτι - ΩΧ- :-) ) διότι έχει μπροστά της μια λίστα με τηλέφωνα περιοχών που πρόκειται να συμπεριληφθούν άμεσα (άμεσα που λέει ο λόγοσ) στο δίκτυο της ΟΝ...
> Το θέμα είναι ότι τελειώνει η ετήσια συνδρομή που έχω στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ τέλος Νοεμβρίου.
> 
> Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι άλλο?


Συνεχίζεις και στο νέο σπίτι με Otenet (OTE) και πληρώνοντας μήνα-μηνα πλεον (αορίστου) και καποια στιγμή κανεις διακοπή και αιτηση σε On. (και πιο γρηγορα θα γινει η νεα ενεργοποίηση και δεν θα μεινεις απο τηλ και internet)

----------


## Tem

> Έχετε δίκιο και οι 2, το ίδιο της έλεγα και γω αλλά επέμενε, η δουλειά της είναι άλλωστε. Συγκεκριμένα μου είπε ότι επέλεξε το τηλέφωνό μου (της πεθεράς μου που μένει ακριβώς δίπλα από το νέο μου σπίτι - ΩΧ- :-) ) διότι έχει μπροστά της μια λίστα με τηλέφωνα περιοχών που πρόκειται να συμπεριληφθούν άμεσα (άμεσα που λέει ο λόγοσ) στο δίκτυο της ΟΝ...
> Το θέμα είναι ότι τελειώνει η ετήσια συνδρομή που έχω στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ τέλος Νοεμβρίου.
> 
> Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι άλλο?


HOL Double Play ενδεχομένως. Σημαντικά λιγότερα προβλήματα σε σχέση με ΟΝ . Εφόσον καλύπτεσαι βέβαια.

----------


## dimis04

> Πως κάνουμε υπαναχώρηση είπες?


Απο το site τους κατεβαζεις την αιτηση υπαναχωρησης την συμπληρωνεις και την στελνεις με fax στο 6151300

----------


## Avesael

Θα αναφέρω τις εντυπώσεις μου μετά από 7,5 μήνες στο δίκτυο της On Telecoms.

*Τηλεφωνία*
Ξεκίνησε με πολλά προβλήματα τις πρώτες ημέρες (διακοπές για κάμποση ώρα, ρομποτισμούς, συνακροάσεις κτλ), εν συνεχεία έστρωσε αρκετά με ελάχιστα προβλήματα τύπου ρομποτισμού, και παρασίτων. Από το καλοκαίρι έως και αρχές Οκτώβρη, κατά 95% λειτουργούσαν όλα χωρίς πρόβλημα (με εξαίρεση κάτι άσχετα νεκρώματα της γραμμής εκεί γύρω στις 2 τα ξημερώματα). Από τον Οκτώβρη και μετά άρχισαν να εντείνονται τα νεκρώματα (λόγω και καλά αναβαθμίσεων) όλες τις ώρες τι ημέρας, και αυτή τη στιγμή κάνω το σταυρό μου, βλέπω συνέχεια τα λαμπακια του Pirelli αν είναι ΟΚ και σηκώνω συνέχεια το ακουστικό να δώ αν έχει σήμα...Είχαμε δεν είχαμε ψυχολογικά, αποκτήσαμε...

*Internet*
Ξεκίνησα με συγχρονισμό 15227Kbps/1119kbps. Το download εντυπωσιακό (με download manager ΜΟΝΟ). Ξαφνικά άρχισαν οι αστάθειες (αλλά ποτέ disconnects) και τα σκαμπανεβάσματα. Μετά με έριξαν (όπως και όλους) στα 12Mbit/1mbit...Εκεί απόλαυσα τη σταθερότητα η αλήθεια είναι για κάμποσο καιρο έως τα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου, αρχές Οκτώβρή, όπου ξανασυγχρονιζόμενος στα 15227kbps (αλλά 1023kbps upload) άρχισαν οι αστάθειες για λίγες ημέρες μέχρι που μετά τις πρώτες ημέρες του μήνα όλα λειτουργούν (έως τώρα) πολύ καλά (δυστυχώς όχι σε όλους)  και οι ταχύτητες downloading(με D.M. πάντα) είναι κοντά στα 12mbit καθαρά...

*IPTV*
Σχεδόν κανένα πρόβλημα από την πρώτη μέρα λειτουργίας. Μόνο όταν δεν είχα internet δεν είχα και τηλεόραση.
Τόσο καλά, που έβαλα και ΝΟΒΑ πλέον...

*Συμπέρασμα*

Το γενικό συμπέρασμα είναι ότι είμαι ένας ικανοποιημένος χρήστης σε γενικές γραμμές.
Βλέποντας όμως όλους αυτούς τους άμοιρους φίλους χρήστες (και παλαιότερους που δεν είχαν κανένα πρόβλημα) που αντιμετωπίζουν τρομακτικά προβλήματα και είναι παρατημένοι στη μοίρα τους από την On Telecoms, δε μπορώ παρά να αντιδρώ κι εγώ με τον τρόπο μου μέχρι να βρεθούν επιτέλους λύσεις...

----------


## CMS

> Το γενικό συμπέρασμα είναι ότι είμαι ένας ικανοποιημένος χρήστης σε γενικές γραμμές.
> Βλέποντας όμως όλους αυτούς τους άμοιρους φίλους χρήστες (και παλαιότερους που δεν είχαν κανένα πρόβληαμ) που αντιμετωπίζουν τρομακτικά προβλήματα και είναι παρατημένοι στη μοίρα τους από την On Telecoms, δε μπορώ παρά να αντιδρώ κι εγώ με τον τρόπο μου μέχρι να βρεθούν επιτέλους λύσεις...




Off Topic


		κάτι σαν να λέμε ΡΟΜΠΕΝ ΤΩΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΩΝ  :Razz:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		κάτι σαν να λέμε ΡΟΜΠΕΝ ΤΩΝ ΧΡΗΣΤΩΝ


 :ROFL:  καλό..

Πάντως όλοι όσοι είμαστε ικανοποιημένοι μέχρι τώρα από την ΟΝ ανησυχούμε για το μέλλον πέρα από τα προβλήματα άλλων ανθρώπων (τα οποία δε θα γνωρίζαμε αν δεν συμμετείχαμε στο forum)..το πιο βασικό που αναφέρει ο Ultra είναι αυτή η εγκατάλειψη από μέρους της ΟΝ.

----------


## papakion

> καλό..
> 
> Πάντως όλοι όσοι είμαστε ικανοποιημένοι μέχρι τώρα από την ΟΝ ανησυχούμε για το μέλλον πέρα από τα προβλήματα άλλων ανθρώπων (τα οποία δε θα γνωρίζαμε αν δεν συμμετείχαμε στο forum)..το πιο βασικό που αναφέρει ο Ultra είναι αυτή η εγκατάλειψη από μέρους της ΟΝ.


Εγκατάλειψη δεν θα το χαρακτήριζα γιατι δεν ξερουμε πως αντιμετωπίζει και ο καθενας απο εδω που εχει πρόβλημα τον αντιστοιχο υπάλληλο της On. Γιατι αμα πιασεις γραμμη (εδω οκ, συμφωνουμε) και τον αρχισεις τον αλλο στα καντηλια, με το δικιο του (μαζι του ειμαι σε αυτο) θα σε βαλει σε αναμονη και ωωωωωπ θα "πεσει" η γραμμη!
Για να πάρουμε αυτό που θέλουμε με τον τρόπο που το θελουμε, θα πρεπει να δινουμε και μεις με τον ιδιο τροπο, νομιζω.
Οταν περιμενα την πρωτη φορά επικοινωνίας μου με την Τ.Υ. 2.30 ωρες οταν απάντησε ο τεχνικος δεν τον αρχισα στα καντηλια! Του εξηγησα ηρεμα (οσο μπορουσα) οτι εχω αυτο το πρόβλημα, οτι περιμενα 2.30 ωρες για να μου απαντησει καποιος και ο ανθρωπος με εξυπηρετησε. Τι να πω... το εβαλα και υπογραφη...

----------


## aa144

Παιδιά, όσο διαβάζω για τις διάφορες εταιρίες, τόσο μου φαίνεται ότι οι περιπτώσεις μοιάζουν πολύ, μα πάρα πολύ... Τόσο που όταν κάποιος ρωτάει σε ποιά εταιρία να πάει, μου έρχεται να του πω να κάνει κλήρωση!

Εν οίδα, ότι ουδέν γίδα...

----------


## dimitris_athens

Καλημέρα σας.
Χθες, 29/10, ήταν η μέρα ενεργοποίησης μου. Από χθες το πρωί, στις 9:00, κόπηκε η σύνδεση με τον οτε. Συνεπώς τέρμα το τηλέφωνο (είχα ζητήσει φορητότητα) και το ιντερνετ.
Από την on μου έλεγαν χθες όλη τη μέρα ότι όλα είναι οκ και κάνουν κάποιους τελικούς ελέγχους για να ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες και ότι σήμερα το πρωί θα δουλεύουν όλα.

Αποτέλεσμα: Σήμερα δεν έχω ακόμα ιντερνετ, παίρνει ip 10.xxx.xxx..., και τηλέφωνο έχω 211χχχχχχχ!!!!!! Πήρα λοιπόν πάλι τηλέφωνο, στις 9:00, στην on και μου είπαν ότι έχει γίνει λάθος και έχουν μπερδέψει τις γραμμές με κάποιου άλλου συνδρομητή!!!! Με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι γνωρίζουν το πρόβλημα (ενώ χθές μου έλεγαν ότι όλα είναι οκ) και ότι θα το φτιάξουν άμεσα. Ακόμα δεν έχω ούτε ιντερνετ, ούτε και το κανονικό μου τηλέφωνο.

Καμία ιδέα τι να κάνω ή τι να τους πω να κάνουν αυτοί;
Ευπρόσδεκτη κάθε βοήθεια.

----------


## aa144

> Οταν περιμενα την πρωτη φορά επικοινωνίας μου με την Τ.Υ. 2.30 ωρες οταν απάντησε ο τεχνικος δεν τον αρχισα στα καντηλια!


Και μια άλλη απορία που έχω παιδιά και αφορά σε όλες τις εταιρίες, είναι πως καταφέρνετε να περιμένετε τόση ώρα στην αναμονή, υπάρχει κάποιο κόλπο, κάνετε κάτι άλλο εκείνη την ώρα, διαβάζετε ένα βιβλίο πχ, βλέπετε τηλεόραση, μαγειρεύετε, καθαρίζετε το σπίτι κτλ.

Είναι μια μεγάλη απορία που έχω και ακόμα δεν μου έχει απαντήσει κανείς...

----------


## papakion

> Καλημέρα σας.
> Χθες, 29/10, ήταν η μέρα ενεργοποίησης μου. Από χθες το πρωί, στις 9:00, κόπηκε η σύνδεση με τον οτε. Συνεπώς τέρμα το τηλέφωνο (είχα ζητήσει φορητότητα) και το ιντερνετ.
> Από την on μου έλεγαν χθες όλη τη μέρα ότι όλα είναι οκ και κάνουν κάποιους τελικούς ελέγχους για να ολοκληρωθούν οι εργασίες και ότι σήμερα το πρωί θα δουλεύουν όλα.
> 
> Αποτέλεσμα: Σήμερα δεν έχω ακόμα ιντερνετ, παίρνει ip 10.xxx.xxx..., και τηλέφωνο έχω 211χχχχχχχ!!!!!! Πήρα λοιπόν πάλι τηλέφωνο, στις 9:00, στην on και μου είπαν ότι έχει γίνει λάθος και έχουν μπερδέψει τις γραμμές με κάποιου άλλου συνδρομητή!!!! Με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι γνωρίζουν το πρόβλημα (ενώ χθές μου έλεγαν ότι όλα είναι οκ) και ότι θα το φτιάξουν άμεσα. Ακόμα δεν έχω ούτε ιντερνετ, ούτε και το κανονικό μου τηλέφωνο.
> 
> Καμία ιδέα τι να κάνω ή τι να τους πω να κάνουν αυτοί;
> Ευπρόσδεκτη κάθε βοήθεια.


Τι να τους πεις να κανουν δεν γινεται. Μπορεις ομως να παιρνεις συνεχεια τηλ και να τους ενοχλεις... πιανει τοπο!

----------


## Avesael

> Παιδιά, όσο διαβάζω για τις διάφορες εταιρίες, τόσο μου φαίνεται ότι οι περιπτώσεις μοιάζουν πολύ, μα πάρα πολύ... Τόσο που όταν κάποιος ρωτάει σε ποιά εταιρία να πάει, μου έρχεται να του πω να κάνει κλήρωση!
> 
> Εν οίδα, ότι ουδέν γίδα...




Off Topic


		Δεν υπάρχει λόγος ουδεμίας κλήρωσης...Η απάντηση που να πάνε (ή μάλλον να μη φύγουν από αυτόν) είναι απλή, Ο.Τ.Ε. ....

----------


## papakion

> Και μια άλλη απορία που έχω παιδιά και αφορά σε όλες τις εταιρίες, είναι πως καταφέρνετε να περιμένετε τόση ώρα στην αναμονή, υπάρχει κάποιο κόλπο, κάνετε κάτι άλλο εκείνη την ώρα, διαβάζετε ένα βιβλίο πχ, βλέπετε τηλεόραση, μαγειρεύετε, καθαρίζετε το σπίτι κτλ.
> 
> Είναι μια μεγάλη απορία που έχω και ακόμα δεν μου έχει απαντήσει κανείς...


Να σου απαντησω λοιπόν:
Παιζω με τον γιο μου
Κανω τσιγαρακι στην βεράντα
Πίνω φραπεδακι
Χαζευω στην TV
Κουβεντιαζω με την γυναικα μου
κα πολλα

(Για να σε βοηθησω παιζω με ασυρματο τηλέφωνο....)

----------


## dimitris_athens

> Και μια άλλη απορία που έχω παιδιά και αφορά σε όλες τις εταιρίες, είναι πως καταφέρνετε να περιμένετε τόση ώρα στην αναμονή, υπάρχει κάποιο κόλπο, κάνετε κάτι άλλο εκείνη την ώρα, διαβάζετε ένα βιβλίο πχ, βλέπετε τηλεόραση, μαγειρεύετε, καθαρίζετε το σπίτι κτλ.
> 
> Είναι μια μεγάλη απορία που έχω και ακόμα δεν μου έχει απαντήσει κανείς...


Εγώ προσωπικά παίζω Football Manager 2008

----------


## conio72

> 1/11 έπρεπε να παραδώσω κάτι reports εαν με αναγκάσουν να τρέχω σε net cafe με όλα τα σπαστικά να πάιζουν δίπλα μου,δεν θα τους αφήσω σε ησυχία!!!


Κι εμεις που τρεχουμε στα ιντερνετ καφε για τα μαθηματα απο τις 3/9 τι ειμαστε? Δες τη φωτεινη πλευρα, γνωριζεις και κοσμο...

Welcome to the jungle of public net places, baby...

----------


## papakion

να ρωτησω κατι αλλο στο θεμα της ενεργοποίησης:
Εχω τηλ οκ, εχω internet, εχω TV ολα οκ. Στο MyOn γιατι οι πληροφορίες χρέωσής μου δεν εχουν ακόμα ενεργοποιηθει?

----------


## Takerman

Πότε ενεργοποιήθηκες?

----------


## papakion

το cc λέει για 24/10, πραγματικά internet και TV στις 26/10-τηλέφωνο στις 18/10... φεξε μου και γλυστρισα! :Thinking:

----------


## Takerman

Μετά τις 20 Νοεμβρίου περίπου θα δεις τις χρεώσεις.

----------


## papakion

αχα! να ενα ερωτημα-απορια που λυθηκε!

----------


## Takerman

Η τιμολόγηση γίνεται απο τις 15 του εκάστοτε μήνα έως τις 15 του επόμενου και φαίνεται στο site περίπου όπως σου είπα πιο πάνω.

----------


## papakion

> Η τιμολόγηση γίνεται απο τις 15 του εκάστοτε μήνα έως τις 15 του επόμενου και φαίνεται στο site περίπου όπως σου είπα πιο πάνω.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ takerman

----------


## deathlok

για να μην ανοίγω καινούργιο θέμα...

Τι γίνετε με το bandwidth της ον telecoms???

και τι εννοώ...ενώ συγχρονίζω στο θεό και σταθερότητα η ταχύτητα είναι τραγική (max dl 850 αλλά υπό προυποθέσεις). Και γενικά η γραμμή μου φαίνεται νωθρή. Τι ευνοώ; Ενώ έχω καλά πινγ, στο surfing αργεί χαρακτηριστικά να δείξει τις σελίδες (και πως να τις δείξει γρήγορα όταν από το μόνιτορ βλέπω ότι κατεβάζει με 20-30 το πολύ δηλαδή όσο μια 386). Στα τεστ συνήθως βγάζω 4-6 Mbit (μία μόνο φορά έβγαλα 11)

(τηλέφωνο τηλεόραση κτλ δουλεύουν όλα μία χαρά οπότε δεν νομίζω να έχει γενικότερο πρόβλημα η γραμμή)

έχει bandwidth η ον ή έχει μπουκώσει (έστω και λίγο)...και εγώ που περίμενα dl με 1mb/sec+

----------


## Avesael

Το τηλέφωνο μου εδώ και ώρες δείχνει κατηλημμένο ενώ δεν είναι, αλλά μπορέι να καλέσει κανονικά!  :Mad:   :Very angry:  :Badmood:

----------


## shioiros

Οι πραγματικές ταχύτητες είναι 1.6 Mbps  :Protest:  

Α ρε ΟΝ άλλη μας έδειξες και άλλη μας ... :Lumber Jacker:

----------


## Dimitris73

> Η τιμολόγηση γίνεται απο τις 15 του εκάστοτε μήνα έως τις 15 του επόμενου και φαίνεται στο site περίπου όπως σου είπα πιο πάνω.


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο αυτό... Σε εμένα η χρέωση γίνετε κάθε 28 του μήνα....

----------


## Avesael

> Οι πραγματικές ταχύτητες είναι 1.6 Mbps
> 
> Α ρε ΟΝ άλλη μας έδειξες και άλλη μας ...




Off Topic


		Εσύ είσαι και 7 χρονών...Τι να ξέρεις από dsl τώρα!  :Razz:

----------


## shioiros

Off Topic


		Σωστός

ΔΕΝ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΟ
Από αύριο κατάληψη στα κτίρια της ΟΝ :Dwarf:

----------


## drtim

εγω συνδεθκα σε 20 μερες αλλα εχει περασει μια βδομαδα και ενω το router μου δεινει 15mB (στην αρχη ειχα 12 και μου το ανεβασαν) δεν εχω πιασει ποτε ταχυτητα πανω απο 250-300 συνηθως ειναι γυρο στο 150-200 τους τηλεφωνισα αλλα μου ειπαν οτι ολα ειναι ενταξει απο  την πλευρα τους και αν θελω να φερω ενα τεχνικο να το κοιταξει(με 52ευρω) η να το ψαξω μονος μου

εψαξα στο Internet λοιπον ανοιξα καποιες πορτες και διαβασα και καπου οτι ισως το firewall των windows μπλοκαρει καποιες συνδεσεις αλλα δεν καταφερα να το φτιαξω
 ειδα πως και αλλοι εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα με χαμηλες συνδεσεις αν καποιος ξερει καποιο τροπο για να διορθωθει το πραγμα ας γραψει κατι

----------


## giwrgosth

> εψαξα στο Internet λοιπον ανοιξα καποιες πορτες και διαβασα και καπου οτι ισως το firewall των windows μπλοκαρει καποιες συνδεσεις αλλα δεν καταφερα να το φτιαξω


Μην πειράζεις πόρτες και firewall, δεν είναι από εκεί το πρόβλημα, αν το firewall σου κόψει κάτι δεν σε αφήνει να το κατεβάσεις, δε σου χαμηλώνει απλά την ταχύτητα.
Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις πολλά μεγάλα αρχεία ταυτόχρονα από καλές πηγές, πχ microsoft, ntua κλπ για  να δεις τι ταχύτητα έχεις συνολικά. 
Αν έχεις σε ένα αρχείο μόνο 200 Kb και μετά κατεβάζεις πέντε μαζί με αυτή σχεδόν την ταχύτητα σε όλα τότε είσαι οκ. Αν όμως ανοίγοντας τα υπόλοιπα πέφτει κατακόρυφα η ταχύτητα τότε έχεις πρόβλημα και πρέπει να το ψάξεις.

----------


## atheos71

Χαιρετώ κατ' αρχήν όλους τους υπομονετικούς και ηρωικούς συνδρομητές της ΟΝ(σ'αυτήν είμαι κι εγώ).Όλα τα προβλήματα που αναφέρθηκαν είναι υπαρκτά και δε γνωρίζω αν έχει τη 
θέληση η ΟΝ να τα λύσει(ούτε μάγος , ούτε φακίρης έχω κάνει).Πέραν του πανάθλιου internet
που έχω(φταίει βέβαια λιγάκι και η απόσταση 
Operation Data / Defect Indication:Operation Data
Noise Margin                 
Upstream 5 dB   Downstream 5 dB
Attenuation        
Upstream 23 dB   Downstream 42 dB ) 
ήρθε να προστεθεί και το τηλέφωνο ,που δεν είχε έως τώρα προβλήματα.Νεκρό εδώ και ώρες.
Αλλά αυτά τα ξέρετε (διάβασα τις περισσότερες εντυπώσεις χρηστών).Κάτι διαφορετικό τώρα.
Συμβόλαιο , το έντυπο εννοώ , έχετε όλοι;Όσο για μένα δεν το έχω , παρόλο που το ζήτησα
τηλεφωνικά , με e-mail.Αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι είναι κάπως νωρίς για αυτό.Σχεδόν ένα μήνα συνδρομητής είμαι μόνο!

Υ.Γ.
 Όποιος θέλει να επικοινωνήσει για ανταλαγή απόψεων atheos71@yahoo.gr ή...
με σήματα καπνού , αν δεν παρέχονται οι σύγχρονες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Εγκατάλειψη δεν θα το χαρακτήριζα γιατι δεν ξερουμε πως αντιμετωπίζει και ο καθενας απο εδω που εχει πρόβλημα τον αντιστοιχο υπάλληλο της On. Γιατι αμα πιασεις γραμμη (εδω οκ, συμφωνουμε) και τον αρχισεις τον αλλο στα καντηλια, με το δικιο του (μαζι του ειμαι σε αυτο) θα σε βαλει σε αναμονη και ωωωωωπ θα "πεσει" η γραμμη!
> Για να πάρουμε αυτό που θέλουμε με τον τρόπο που το θελουμε, θα πρεπει να δινουμε και μεις με τον ιδιο τροπο, νομιζω.
> Οταν περιμενα την πρωτη φορά επικοινωνίας μου με την Τ.Υ. 2.30 ωρες οταν απάντησε ο τεχνικος δεν τον αρχισα στα καντηλια! Του εξηγησα ηρεμα (οσο μπορουσα) οτι εχω αυτο το πρόβλημα, οτι περιμενα 2.30 ωρες για να μου απαντησει καποιος και ο ανθρωπος με εξυπηρετησε. Τι να πω... το εβαλα και υπογραφη...


Φυσικά και παίζει ρόλο η συμπεριφορά σον υπάλληλο..και προσωπικά τη μια φορά που τους χρειάστηκα ο τεχνικός ήταν μάλαμα(να μην ξαναλέω την περίπτωση)..αλλά δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα.

Όταν έχεις αναμονή τόση ώρα το πως θα συμπεριφερθείς όταν και αν πιάσεις γραμμή είναι ανούσιο..

----------


## incisiv

> Το τηλέφωνο μου εδώ και ώρες δείχνει κατηλημμένο ενώ δεν είναι, αλλά μπορέι να καλέσει κανονικά!


Το χειροτερο σεναριο,το ιδιο αντιμετωπιζω και εγω σημερα :Thinking: .Ειμαι πολυ απογοητευμενος με αυτη την τροπη. :Mad:

----------


## fbs

> Το χειροτερο σεναριο,το ιδιο αντιμετωπιζω και εγω σημερα.Ειμαι πολυ απογοητευμενος με αυτη την τροπη.


Τις τελευταίες δύο μέρες και εγώ αυτό το πρόβλημα έχω. Εκτός αυτού δεν έχω και αναγνώριση κλήσης. Σιγά μην πάρουν τα 4€ επιπλέον. Το ψάχνουν και θα το φτιάξουν λένε.

----------


## Avesael

Το πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο συνεχίζεται μέχρι τώρα...
Έχω αρχίσει να πέρνω ανάποδες...  :Mad:   :Very angry:   :Very angry:   :Very angry:   :Wall:   :Rant:   :Censored: 

Καμία ανταπόκριση από το τεχνικό τμήμα...

----------


## Takerman

> Το πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο συνεχίζεται μέχρι τώρα...
> Έχω αρχίσει να πέρνω ανάποδες...       
> 
> Καμία ανταπόκριση από το τεχνικό τμήμα...


Welcome to the club

----------


## Avesael

Ναι, αλλά όχι για πολύ... 
Η έξοδος πλησιάζει και μαζί με εμένα θα ακολουθήσουν κάμποσοι ακόμα (που είχα(ν) την ατυχία να τους πείσω να join το club, και τώρα τραβάνε τες k0l0τριχες τους!  :Mad:

----------


## Avesael

Off Topic


		Θα μείνουν με τις 50.000 καταγραφές και 5.000 πραγματικό αριθμό συνδρομητών...

----------


## Qental

Λοιπόν φίλτατοι μετά από 2 μήνες αναμονής παραθέτω τις πρώτες εντυπώσεις:
Αίτηση 05/09
Ενεργοποίηση σήμερα το πρωί 30/10

To pirelli έχει το τελευταίο firmware 1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 20007)
Συγχρονίζει στα 15227/210 ??!?!?!?
Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής είναι 
Down
SNR 10 Attn 18
Up 
SNR 5 Atth 18

Όπως βλέπετε έχώ ενα προβληματάκι στο upload. Καμια ιδέα κανείς?? (Δεν εχω όρεξη να περιμένω στο cc απόψε να πω την αλήθεια οπότε μάλλον θα το αφήσω μερικές μερούλες και βλέπουμε)

ΟνTV  δουλεύει μια χαρά. Ουτε πιξελιάσματα, ούτε σπασίματα όλα οκ.
ΟνREC επίσης μια χαρα.
OnCinema δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα.

Τηλέφωνο --> Μια χαρά ήχος, πιάνει με την πρώτη. Τουλάχιστον στο εσωτερικό. Εξωτερικό θα το δοκιμάσω αργότερα και θα παραθέσω εντυπώσεις.

Αναγνώριση κλήσεων δεν δουλεύει στις εισερχόμενες. Στις εξερχόμενες επίσης δεν μπορούν να με δούν (σε σταθερό ΟΤΕ). Στο κινητό (Cosmote) με βλέπουν μια χαρά.

Download --> Σχετικά τραγικό για τα στατιστικά της γραμμής. Με IDM κατέβασα το SP2 για XP με ΜΑΧ 440Κ. Μέσο όρο γύρω στα 300-350 Κ.

Όπως βλέπετε κάποια κομμάτια δουλεύουν καλά (TV), κάποια μέτρια (Τηλ. λέγε με αναγνώριση) και κάπποια χειρότερα του αναμενόμενου δεδομένης της γραμμής (Internet Up&Download).

Τεσπά πρώτη μέρα είναι θα δείξει. Αν έχετε καμια ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει για το Net, feel free . Είμαι ανοιχτός σε προτάσεις. (όπως καταλάβατε θέλω να εξαντλήσω ότι μπορώ να κάνω απ την μεριά μου πριν παλέψω με το τέρασ του CC ).

Edit [Τελικα εφταιγε το splitteraki] Τωρα πήγε στο 1167 το upload]

----------


## ermis292

23/ 10 ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ Χωρις εισερχομενες 2-3 μερες Χωρις Ιντερνετ για μια εβδομαδα.
29/10 Συνδεση Ιντερνετ

Εχω ζητήσει 3play.
Η ταχυτητά μου στο ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ είναι ~2 ΜΒps Απο την εμπειρια σας, Θα ήθελα να μαθω αν αυτή θα ειναι η τελική ταχύτητα μου, που υποστηρίζεται από την γραμμή μου ή υπαρχουν περιθώρια βελτίωσης ωστε να μπορεσω να χρησιμοποιήσω και την IPTV και ποσο χρόνο μπορει να παρουν οι δοκιμές απο την εταιρεια
Υποθετω οτι κανουν δοκιμές επειδη βλεπω το πρωι οτι υπαρχουν αποσυνδεσεις στο ADSL.

Χρησιμοποισα το calculator που υπαρχει σε αλλη σελίδα και βλεπω οτι Θεωρητικα μπορει η γραμμη μου να φτασει τα 8Mps. Εχει νοημα η IPTV σε αθτη την ταχυτητα ή πρεπει να ζητησω να μην με χρεωνουν για την τηλεοραση πριν περασει το 10 ημερο της υπαναχώρησης;

----------


## ermis292

> Το χειροτερο σεναριο,το ιδιο αντιμετωπιζω και εγω σημερα.Ειμαι πολυ απογοητευμενος με αυτη την τροπη.


τα ιδια αντιμετωπιζς κι εγω τισ τελευταιες μέρες, το τηλέφωνο πότε δουλευει, πότε δειχνει οτι μιλάει και ποτε ποτε σε βγαζει κατευθειαν στο τηλεφωνητή. :Thumb down:

----------


## ermis292

> τα ιδια αντιμετωπιζς κι εγω τισ τελευταιες μέρες, το τηλέφωνο πότε δουλευει, πότε δειχνει οτι μιλάει και ποτε ποτε σε βγαζει κατευθειαν στο τηλεφωνητή.


πήρα το 13801 και μου λένε οτι τα προβλήματα στο τηλέφωνο ειναι επειδή δεν έχω φίλτρα σε όλα τηλέφωνα Θα ήθελα να ακούσω και την δικιά σας εμπειρία, έχετε φιλτρα στα τηλέφωνα και παρολα αθτα δειχνει νεκρό, κατειλημένο ή βγαζει στο τηλεφωνητή;

----------


## Cacofonix

Μπούρδες σου λένε.

----------


## ermis292

> Και μια άλλη απορία που έχω παιδιά και αφορά σε όλες τις εταιρίες, είναι πως καταφέρνετε να περιμένετε τόση ώρα στην αναμονή, υπάρχει κάποιο κόλπο, κάνετε κάτι άλλο εκείνη την ώρα, διαβάζετε ένα βιβλίο πχ, βλέπετε τηλεόραση, μαγειρεύετε, καθαρίζετε το σπίτι κτλ.
> 
> Είναι μια μεγάλη απορία που έχω και ακόμα δεν μου έχει απαντήσει κανείς...


εγω το βαζω στο speakerphone και το αφήνω με τις ώρες, το τραγούδι της ON είναι πια η καθημερινή μου παρέα ενω κάνω τις δουλειές μου, συνήθως στο PC. Περιμένω να δω πόσο θα μου έρθει ο λογαριασμος..... :Thumb down:

----------


## paixthsss

> εγω το βαζω στο speakerphone και το αφήνω με τις ώρες, το τραγούδι της ON είναι πια η καθημερινή μου παρέα ενω κάνω τις δουλειές μου, συνήθως στο PC. Περιμένω να δω πόσο θα μου έρθει ο λογαριασμος.....


Μην παίρνεις 13801 να παίρνεις 2108097400

----------


## davinci_

Παιδιά καλημέρα ,είμαι ο Νίκος και μένω στον Αλιμο.Χτές ενεργοποιήθηκε η on (πλήρες πακέτο)και οι μετρήσεις που δίνει το speedtest για τις ταχύτητες που έχω είναι οι παρακάτω .



Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής ...Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι* εγώ* για να βελτιώσω την ταχύτητα ?Υπάρχουν κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο pirelli που θα βελτιώσουν την κατάσταση ?Εχω απο οτι είδα το τελευταίο firmwre 1.21 και δεν έχω αλλάξει τίποτα στις ρυθμίσεις παρα μόνο το password.
Aν μπορείτε εστω κι επιγραμματικα να βοηθήσετε εσείς ,γιατί αν περιμένω απο την on σώθηκα (χτες το βράδυ περίμενα 1.5 ώρα στη γραμμή και δεν έβγαλα και ακρη μιας και ο κυριος που το σήκωσε μου είπε οτι θα σημειώσει το πρόβλημα και θααααα με καλέσουν).

Φιλικά
Νίκος

----------


## erateinos

:Welcome: 
γεια σου γείτονα
ποια ειναι τα στοιχεια της γραμμης σου?
μένεις προς παραλία?

----------


## davinci_

Καλημέρα φίλε μου  ,ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση ,ναι μένω κοντα στα 5χ5 της Αλιμου (κοντα στην παραλία δηλ.).
Νομίζω εννοείς αυτά τα στοιχεία απο τα ρούτερ ...


Νίκος

----------


## papakion

Νικο με τετοιο attenuation 48db! μην περιμενεις και πολλά σε downloads!

----------


## erateinos

δυστυχώς (είσαι μακριά από το dslam) η γραμμή σου δεν θα πιάσει πάνω από 6ΜΒ
η ταχύτητα σου θα είναι περίπου στα 5ΜΒ
δεν θα έχεις iptv

----------


## davinci_

> Νικο με τετοιο attenuation 48db! μην περιμενεις και πολλά σε downloads!


καλημέρα !!!Μπορώ να *"παρέμβω" εγώ* σε αυτό η σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά και αποδέχομαι την κατάσταση  ?

----------


## erateinos

δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι

----------


## Takerman

> Καλημέρα φίλε μου  ,ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση ,ναι μένω κοντα στα 5χ5 της Αλιμου (κοντα στην παραλία δηλ.).
> Νομίζω εννοείς αυτά τα στοιχεία απο τα ρούτερ ...
> 
> 
> Νίκος


Είναι λίγο χάλια.

----------


## dimis04

Λοιπον παιδια... για να μην κουραζεστε αδικα...
Τα εχω πει πολλες φορες αλλα τα ξαναλεω στα γρηγορα
Ενεργοποιηση 19/10/2007 Τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ φουλ!!!
Στις 20/10/2007 κοβεται το τηλεφωνο (νεκρon μεχρι και σημερα)
Το ιντερνετ δουλευει συνεχεια αλλα με πτωτικη ταση καθε μερα και με αυξηση του attenuation.
Μετα απο τουλαχιστον 8-10 ωρες αναμονης στα τηλεφωνα και επικοινωνια με 4 διαφορετικους τεχνικους δεν δοθηκε καμια λυση.
Στις 25/10/2007 κανω αιτηση υπαναχωρησης και μου λενε οτι στις επομενες δεκα μερες θα γινει η διακοπη (ειμαι σε αναμονη) η προθεσμια εκπνεει στις 04/11/2007.
Σε επικοινωνια που ειχα με τον οτε στο 210-3800000 (απαντηση στο λεπτο) για να τους ρωτησω τι πρεπει να κανω για να γυρισω πισω, μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να γινει μια απλη αιτηση φορητοτητας.
Σε ερωτηση μου για το κοστος επαναφορας μου ειπαν οτι ειναι "ΑΤΕΛΩΣ"
Αυριο το πρωι παω να κανω την αιτηση και με το που θα διακοπει η on θα συνδεθω αμεσως παλι στον οτε (το πολυ σε μια ημερα), αυτη την φορα με pstn που κοστιζει (παγιο) 29.6 το ΔΙΜΗΝΟ.
Για ιντερνετ βλεπουμε ,επειδη δεν το βιαζομαι (αφου τουλαχιστον 10 ωρες ειμαι στο γραφειο με ιντερνετ (οτε φυσικα) θα περιμενω τις γιορτες μηπως βγαλει καμια καλη προσφορα το conn-x.
Θεωρω πλεον , εχοντας προσωπικη (παλυ κακη) εμπειρια απο τους ενναλακτικους οτι δεν ειναι ακομη ετοιμοι να στηριξουν, (εστω αξιοπρεπως) το προιον που πουλανε.
Κλεινωντας, επιστροφη στον οτε ,και αν σε κανα χρονο (που δεν το βλεπω) ειναι ικανοι να προσφερουν τις υπηρεσιες τους ολοκληρωμενα ,το ξανασυζηταμε.

----------


## davinci_

> δυστυχώς (είσαι μακριά από το dslam) η γραμμή σου δεν θα πιάσει πάνω από 6ΜΒ
> η ταχύτητα σου θα είναι περίπου στα 5ΜΒ
> δεν θα έχεις iptv


Χάλια δηλαδή φίλε μου :Sorry:  .Φαντάζομαι ότι αντίστοιχη εικόνα θα είχα αν ήμουν και στη forthnet πχ.,πάλι η απόσταση θα ήταν πρόβλημα η κάνω λάθος ?Μια ερωτησούλα ακόμα ...Τι εννοείς δεν θα έχω iptv ?(Δεν έχω συνδέσει ακομα το sagem).
Nίκος

----------


## papakion

> Λοιπον παιδια... για να μην κουραζεστε αδικα...
> Τα εχω πει πολλες φορες αλλα τα ξαναλεω στα γρηγορα
> Ενεργοποιηση 19/10/2007 Τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ φουλ!!!
> Στις 20/10/2007 κοβεται το τηλεφωνο (νεκρon μεχρι και σημερα)
> Το ιντερνετ δουλευει συνεχεια αλλα με πτωτικη ταση καθε μερα και με αυξηση του attenuation.
> Μετα απο τουλαχιστον 8-10 ωρες αναμονης στα τηλεφωνα και επικοινωνια με 4 διαφορετικους τεχνικους δεν δοθηκε καμια λυση.
> Στις 25/10/2007 κανω αιτηση υπαναχωρησης και μου λενε οτι στις επομενες δεκα μερες θα γινει η διακοπη (ειμαι σε αναμονη) η προθεσμια εκπνεει στις 04/11/2007.
> Σε επικοινωνια που ειχα με τον οτε στο 210-3800000 (απαντηση στο λεπτο) για να τους ρωτησω τι πρεπει να κανω για να γυρισω πισω, μου ειπαν οτι πρεπει να γινει μια απλη αιτηση φορητοτητας.
> Σε ερωτηση μου για το κοστος επαναφορας μου ειπαν οτι ειναι "ΑΤΕΛΩΣ"
> ...


Δημητρη! Χτες σε σκεφτομουν! Μολις νεκρωσε το τηλ απο τις 18:15 μεχρι και που πηγα για υπνο λεω κοιτα να δεις που εχει πέσει "δακτυλος" Δημητρη εδω περα!! χαχαχα
Ολα καλα σημερα το πρωι ομως  :Wink:

----------


## papakion

> Χάλια δηλαδή φίλε μου .Φαντάζομαι ότι αντίστοιχη εικόνα θα είχα αν ήμουν και στη forthnet πχ.,πάλι η απόσταση θα ήταν πρόβλημα η κάνω λάθος ?Μια ερωτησούλα ακόμα ...Τι εννοείς δεν θα έχω iptv ?(Δεν έχω συνδέσει ακομα το sagem).
> Nίκος


Ναι οπου και να πας το ιδιο θα ειναι...μεχρι 5MBps αντεχει η γραμμή σου. Η IPTV εχει ενα bandwith που χρειαζεται και με τα 5 είσαι όριο (εως δεν παιζει)

----------


## davinci_

Αν και με στεναχωρήσατε παιδιά ,σας ευχαριστώ για την άμεση βοήθεια και το ενδιαφέρον σας σε ένα νέο μέλος.
Φιλικά
Νίκος

----------


## papakion

> Αν και με στεναχωρήσατε παιδιά ,σας ευχαριστώ για την άμεση βοήθεια και το ενδιαφέρον σας σε ένα νέο μέλος.
> Φιλικά
> Νίκος


Αν σε στεναχωρησαμε να σε κερασουμε μια μπυριτσα να σου περασει! Δεν φταιμε εμεις ρε Νικολή που μενεις 5klm μακρυά απο το DLSAM  :Smile: 

 :Wink:

----------


## davinci_

> Αν σε στεναχωρησαμε να σε κερασουμε μια μπυριτσα να σου περασει! Δεν φταιμε εμεις ρε Νικολή που μενεις 5klm μακρυά απο το DLSAM


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: Νά είστε καλά παιδιά  :One thumb up: ,τι να κάνω ο κακομοίρης  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  θα το ρίξω στις μπύρες μου φαίνεται τελικά ...

----------


## papakion

> Νά είστε καλά παιδιά ,τι να κάνω ο κακομοίρης  θα το ρίξω στις μπύρες μου φαίνεται τελικά ...


Από 5 μπυριτσες και πάνω (330ml) να δεις "πως θα τρεχει το internet!!!!"  :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

> πήρα το 13801 και μου λένε οτι τα προβλήματα στο τηλέφωνο ειναι επειδή δεν έχω φίλτρα σε όλα τηλέφωνα Θα ήθελα να ακούσω και την δικιά σας εμπειρία, έχετε φιλτρα στα τηλέφωνα και παρολα αθτα δειχνει νεκρό, κατειλημένο ή βγαζει στο τηλεφωνητή;



ΑΙΔΩΣ ΑΧΡΕΙΟΙ ! ! !   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## dimis04

> Δημητρη! Χτες σε σκεφτομουν! Μολις νεκρωσε το τηλ απο τις 18:15 μεχρι και που πηγα για υπνο λεω κοιτα να δεις που εχει πέσει "δακτυλος" Δημητρη εδω περα!! χαχαχα
> Ολα καλα σημερα το πρωι ομως


Καλημερα, φιλε.
Σε διαβεβαιω οτι δεν εχω καμια αναμειξη (αν και πολυ θα γουσταρα να μπορουσα να τους χακεψω το δικτυο)  :Twisted Evil: αλλα απο οτι φαινεται και μονοι τους καλα τα καταφερνουν!!
Σου ευχομαι αλιαλειπτη λειτουργια!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## Avesael

Μα καλά...Οι διοικητικοί της εταιρίας δε βλέπουν πόσο πολύ τους ΞΕΦΤΙΛΙΖΕΙ το C.C. ;
Αλλά τι λέω...Εδώ και οι ίδιοι δε ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται και τα έχουν παιγμένα με 50.000 συνδρομητές (ενεργοποιημένους και μη).
Κρίμα, κρίμα γιατί είχε φανεί ότι κάτι πήγαινε να γίνει στο δύσμοιρο τομέα των τηλεπικοινωνιών στη χώρα μας, αλλά φευ...

----------


## davinci_

Πρίν αρχίσω τις μπύρες  :Laughing:  :Laughing: να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο ?Εχω μεγάλη απόσταση απο το dslam όπως είπατε γι αυτό και οι χαμηλές ταχύτητες ,χμμ ...αν δοκίμαζα να  αλλάξω το pirelli με ένα linksys που έχω απο την προηγούμενη σύνδεση που είχα θα εκανα κάτι η είναι μάταιο?

*(ηδη 42 λεπτά στην αναμονή της on και συνεχίζουμε...)
make you feel so fine ...come on ,get on,get on on  (τρία πουλάκια κάθονται)*
Νίκος

----------


## dedcat

> Πρίν αρχίσω τις μπύρες να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο ?Εχω μεγάλη απόσταση απο το dslam όπως είπατε γι αυτό και οι χαμηλές ταχύτητες ,χμμ ...αν δοκίμαζα να  αλλάξω το pirelli με ένα linksys που έχω απο την προηγούμενη σύνδεση που είχα θα εκανα κάτι η είναι μάταιο?


Και να μπορουσες παλι τα ιδια θα ηταν. Μονο αν εβαζαν ενα repeater καπου αναμεσα αλλα δεν θα κρατουσα την αναπνοη μου μεχρι να το βαλουν.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Dimitris73

Off Topic


		Δεν δοκιμάζεις να αλλάξεις σπίτι καλύτερα? (πλάκα κάνω) φιλικά

----------


## davinci_

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Δεν δοκιμάζεις να αλλάξεις σπίτι καλύτερα? (πλάκα κάνω) φιλικά


Τελικά όταν αγοράζεις σπίτι πέρα απο το παρκινγκ ,κοινόχρηστα κτλπ θα πρέπει να κοιτάς αν είναι και κοντά στα dslam των εναλλακτικων. :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Η αναμονή στην on συνεχίζεται (πάμε για ώρα)

----------


## dimis04

Μολις μιλησα με μια φιλη μου, η οποια μου εκανε παραπονα οτι με επαιρνε στην γιορτη μου(26/10/2007 νεκρOn) να μου ευχηθει και εβγαινε ενας τηλεφωνητης .Της εξηγησα τι εχει γινει με την on κλπ. και μου ειπε το κορυφαιο!!!
Οτι δουλευει τηλεφωνητρια η ξαδελφη της και οτι εχει να μου πει τα απειρα για το τι παιζει.....
Το κλεισαμε γιατι βιαζοταν ,πηρε απλα να μου ευχηθει, αλλα της ειπα να μιλησουμε αμμεσα για να μου πει τι ξερει.
Μολις εχω νεα θα σας ενημερωσω.
Το κουλο της ημερας: Πηρα πριν στην on για να ρωτησω τι γινεται με την διαδικασια διακοπης.....και σε ποση ωρα μου απαντησαν??????????
Σε *2* λεπτα απο την στιγμη που πατησα το 2 (για οικιακους χρηστες) .
Για πρωτη φορα επεσα σε μια πολυ ευγενικη και εξυπηρετικη κοπελα η οποια μου ειπε οτι μεχρι την παρασκευη θα εχει ολοκληρωθει η διακοπη της συνδεσης.
Αντε να δουμε.
Αν υπαρχει και καποιος αλλος που γνωστος του ή φιλος δουλευει στην on και ξερει κατι παραπανω ας το καταθεσει.

----------


## deathlok

> Μα καλά...Οι διοικητικοί της εταιρίας δε βλέπουν πόσο πολύ τους ΞΕΦΤΙΛΙΖΕΙ το C.C. ;
> Αλλά τι λέω...Εδώ και οι ίδιοι δε ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται και τα έχουν παιγμένα με 50.000 συνδρομητές (ενεργοποιημένους και μη).
> Κρίμα, κρίμα γιατί είχε φανεί ότι κάτι πήγαινε να γίνει στο δύσμοιρο τομέα των τηλεπικοινωνιών στη χώρα μας, αλλά φευ...


με αφορμή αυτό το ποστ να γράψω και εγώ την γενικότερη εμεπειρία που έχω αποκομίσει από τα διάφορα cc. 

1) Σχεδόν σε όλα τα cc το προσωπικό είναι εντελώς άσχετο  με το αντικείμενο και χωρίς την κατάλληλη έστω ενημέρωση για το προϊόν που πουλάν. Κάπου εκεί υπάρχει και ένας "υπεύθυνος" ο οποίος όμως γνωρίζει ελάχιστα παραπάνω
2)Όλες μα όλες οι εταιρίες όταν βγάζουν μία καλή προσφορά δεν μπορούν να την στηρίζουν σε επίπεδο cc. (θα ξεχάσω το μπάχαλο της Tellas με το Zisto)

Οπότε έχω καταλήξει πως ΔΕΝ τους ενδιαφέρει. Τώρα στο ουσιώδες της υπόθεσης πότε δηλαδή θα στρώσει η εξυπηρέτηση η ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών κτλ;; Μα όταν παλιώσει το πακέτο και σταματήσει να είναι το πιο ανταγωνιστικό. Για να δοκιμάζατε να πάρετε τηλ στην Tellas όταν μέχρι πριν μερικές μέρες έδινε μόνο 4mbit αμέσως απαντούσαν. Όσο για τηλεφωνία άψογη....αφού έχουν πειραματιστεί τόσους μήνες στους πρώτους πελάτες.

Συμπέρασμα συνεχίστε να γκρινιάζετε και να γκρινιάζω αλλά η κατάσταση θα φτιάξει με το χρόνο οπότε υπομονή.

----------


## Avesael

Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί σήμερα χωρίς να το έχω δηλώσει ως βλάβη...
Με το ίδιο τρόπο βέβαια μπορεί να ξανακοπεί οποιαδήποτε στιγμή...  :Thumb down:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μην το μελετάς...

----------


## iloxos

α)παίζει οι τηλεφωνήτριες να είναι απο την teleperformance
β)αν περάσετε απο θησέως χαμηλα και δεις τα μωρά με κολάν, 10ποντα και κρίκους μαντεψτε που δουλεύουν
γ)αν δεν φτιαχτεί το τηλ σας τουλάχιστον πάρτε το δικό της ... :Wink:

----------


## papakion

> α)παίζει οι τηλεφωνήτριες να είναι απο την teleperformance
> β)αν περάσετε απο θησέως χαμηλα και δεις τα μωρά με κολάν, 10ποντα και κρίκους μαντεψτε που δουλεύουν
> γ)αν δεν φτιαχτεί το τηλ σας τουλάχιστον πάρτε το δικό της ...


1. Δεν γνωριζω/Δεν απαντω
2. Στην Εθνική Αντιστασεως στο Χαλάνδρι, που ειναι η Vivodi και βλεπω αντιστοιχα κολάν, 10ποντα και κρικους να υποθεσω οτι ειναι στο cc της Vivodi?
3. Σοφο! :One thumb up:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Λοιπόν.. Η φίλη μου όπως της είπαν, σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε (31/10).
Έχουμε και λέμε:
Τηλέφωνό: Άψογο, δουλεύουν και οι εισερχόμενες απλά περιμένουμε τις ψηφιακές ευκολίες.
ΤVBOX: Καλή εικόνα, χωρίς κολλήματα κλπ.

Internet: Πληροφορίες στην συννημένη εικόνα.

Ένα μπράβο στην ΟΝ απο μένα. Πραγματικά η ενεργοποίηση έγινε χωρίς προβλήματα  :One thumb up:  
 :Respekt:

----------


## papakion

ααααααααααχχχ τετοιο attenuation να ειχα και γω  :Worthy:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> ααααααααααχχχ τετοιο attenuation να ειχα και γω


Κι εγώ έμεινα με τα στατιστικά.. Και να φανταστείς ότι πρίν είχε βιβόντι στον ίδιο βρόγχο και της έλεγαν ότι η γραμμή δε πάει πάνω απο 4... :Thumb down:

----------


## CMS

Τελικά μήπως παίζει κάτι με τις γυναίκες ? τύχη ή κάτι άλλο ? :Thinking: 

Φίλη μου που της πρότεινα ΟΝ επειδή είναι κοντά στο DSLAM ... συγχρόνισε στα 16922 ... (νάσου και ένας περίεργος συγχρονισμός με ΟΝ) με SNR λίγο χλωμό ... στα 7 ... και attenuation στο 12 ...

Δεν έχει όμως πρόβλημα disconnects (πώς νάχει δηλαδή αφού είναι και τόσο κοντά στο DSLAM) ... και ΄χωρίς προβλήματα ...

----------


## papakion

εγω θα πρότεινα να μετακομίσουμε στο σπίτι της φίλης σου  :Whistle:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Παραθέτω speedtest.

----------


## papakion

> Παραθέτω speedtest.


αντε πάλι αυτο το ping time! δεν μπορει να βρεθει πρόσφατο ping time κατω του 40?

----------


## erateinos

> αντε πάλι αυτο το ping time! δεν μπορει να βρεθει πρόσφατο ping time κατω του 40?


πως δεν μπορεί  :Razz: 



και από nvidia   :Smile: 




Off Topic


		κάτσε να βάλω μερικές πλεξούδες σκόρδα και ματάκια στο pirelli  :ROFL:

----------


## giwrgosth

Μια βδομάδα χωρίς τηλέφωνο. Τη μια ενεργοποιούμαι 29/10, την άλλη με έχουν ενεργοποιήσει στις 24 ή 25/10 (παίζει αυτό ανάλογα με το ποιος θα σηκώσει το τηλέφωνο) και ο ένας φταίει ο ΟΤΕ που δεν έχει ετοιμάσει το βρόγχο (μπαλάκι ονομάζετε αυτό) αλλά εσείς μην τους πάρετε γιατί δεν θα κάνουν τίποτα και θα σας παραπέμψουν σε μας (με λίγα λόγια μην πάρετε και σας πουν ότι ο βρόγχος είναι έτοιμος) και ο άλλος μετά από λίγα λεπτά ο βρόγχος είναι έτοιμος, είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων και θα σας πάρει τεχνικός σε λίγο να μιλήσετε.
Αν πήρε εσας, πήρε και μένα και αν οι ρυθμίσεις δούλεψαν σε εσάς δούλεψαν και σε μένα.
Μετά τις ρυθμίσεις πάντως δουλεύει ο τηλεφωνητής, κάτι είναι και αυτό, όσοι με καλούν θα αφήνουν μήνυμα! Το ότι η γραμμή μου είναι στον αέρα, γιατί στον αέρα είναι, δεν μπορούν να το δουν φυσικά με τις ρυθμίσεις, θα πρέπει να πάει κάποιος στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Avesael

> πως δεν μπορεί 
> 
> 
> 
> και από nvidia  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Off Topic


		Τους υπαλλήλους τους, τους προσέχουν ιδιαίτερα... :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kifa

Automatic

G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Fast Path

Stream Type

Actual Data Rate

Up Stream

1023 (Kbps.)


Down Stream

15227 (Kbps.)



Noise Margin

10 dB

11 dB

Attenuation

8 dB

19 dB


αυτη ειναι η συνδεση μου ( χτες ενεργοποιηθηκα ) αλλα γκρρρρρρ δεν εχω τηλέφωνο απο το πρωί ! ... Ιντερνετ μια χαρα αλλα τηλεφωνο Γιοκ !! ..

ξερετε τι μπορεί να συμβαινει ? Περιοχή : Ζωγράφου ...

----------


## Tem

θα παίξει και το τηλέφωνο  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τους υπαλλήλους τους, τους προσέχουν ιδιαίτερα...


ου ου ου  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
θυμάσαι τα παλιά τα δικά σου, όταν έπιανε ταβάνι ?  :Medic: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## No-Name

Κάθε 5λ ενώ όλα ειναι ΟΚ κόβεται το νετ....αίσχος

----------


## Tem

> Κάθε 5λ ενώ όλα ειναι ΟΚ κόβεται το νετ....αίσχος


απίστευτο μου φαίνεται  :Thumb down: 
Μήπως να μπαίνεις μόνο για 4 λεπτά ?

----------


## giwrgosth

Σήμερα που ξαναμίλησα δεν φταίει ούτε ο βρόγχος, αλλά ούτε οι ρυθμίσεις της ΟΝ, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ που έκανε κάποιο λάθος στα προς φορητότητα τηλέφωνα με όλους τους παρόχους και έχει γίνει μπέρδεμα. Μέσα στη βδομάδα μου είπαν θα έχω τηλέφωνο.
Τώρα εγώ τι από όλα να πιστέψω? Αν δεν έχω τηλέφωνο μέχρι την Παρασκευή μήπως μετά θα φταίει η ΟΥΛΕΝ? Καλύτερος συντονισμός ίσως? Τουλάχιστον να απαντούν όλοι τα ίδια?
Είχα πρόβλημα και με την τηλεόραση, πολλά παγώματα αλλά και διακοπή στο internet, αλλά με πήραν και μου είπαν ότι είχε θόρυβο η γραμμή και τώρα πρέπει να είναι οκ. Θα το τσεκάρω μετά αυτό.

----------


## incisiv

Δεν μπορω να κανω εξερχομενες!!!!!! :No no:  Ελεος,καθε μερα κατρακυλαμε πιο πολυ!!

----------


## kosnik

Καήσπερα,να ρωτησω κατι τους ενεργοποιημενους..Φιλτρα σε οποιες πριζες υπαρχει συσκευη τηλεφωνου πρεπει να βαλω ασχετα με το αν χρησιμοποιησω σπλιτερ στο καλωδιο που ερχεται απ τον οτε?

----------


## grphoto

στο σπλιττερ εχεις μια θεση τηλεφωνου, απο κει και περα καθε εχτρα τηλεφωνο σε αλλη πριζα θελει φιλτρο, εκτος και αν ολες οι πριζες σου περνανε απο την εξοδο του τηλεφωνου του σπλιττερ.

----------


## Avesael

> Σήμερα που ξαναμίλησα δεν φταίει ούτε ο βρόγχος, αλλά ούτε οι ρυθμίσεις της ΟΝ, αλλά ο ΟΤΕ που έκανε κάποιο λάθος στα προς φορητότητα τηλέφωνα με όλους τους παρόχους και έχει γίνει μπέρδεμα. Μέσα στη βδομάδα μου είπαν θα έχω τηλέφωνο.
> Τώρα εγώ τι από όλα να πιστέψω? Αν δεν έχω τηλέφωνο μέχρι την Παρασκευή μήπως μετά θα φταίει η ΟΥΛΕΝ? Καλύτερος συντονισμός ίσως? Τουλάχιστον να απαντούν όλοι τα ίδια?
> Είχα πρόβλημα και με την τηλεόραση, πολλά παγώματα αλλά και διακοπή στο internet, αλλά με πήραν και μου είπαν ότι είχε θόρυβο η γραμμή και τώρα πρέπει να είναι οκ. Θα το τσεκάρω μετά αυτό.


Αυτός ο κερατάς ο ΟΤΕΣ! Αυτός φταίει για όλα...
Νόστιμη και γλυκιά καραμέλα αλλά λιώνει γρήγορα πλέον...Ας βρουν κάτι άλλο εκεί στη Σωρου...

----------


## kosnik

thanx gr photo,νομιζω το δευτερο ειναι η περιπτωση μου.

----------


## alexport

Καλησπερα κι απο μένα
Εγινε σημερα η ενεργοποιηση μου στην ΟΝ. Αιτηση 8/10 ενεργοποιηση 31/10

*Τηλεφωνο:* Κάνω κλησεις αλλα απο εισερχοενες μονο τηλεφωνητης
*Internet:* Το Πιρελλι συγχρονιζει σε 2115 down κσι 509 up. 
*IPTV:*Δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη η υπηρεσια βλεπω στο SAGEM.

Απλα να ενημερωσω οτι το ρουτερ ειναι στην πριζα κανα 3ωρο (δεν ξερω αν αυτο εχει σημασια αλλα εχω ακουσει οτι οσο περνανε οι μερες διρθωνονται τα πραγματα)

Μετα απο τηλεφωνο μου ειπαν για τις εισερχομενες οτι ειναι λογικο για σημερα λογω φορητοτητας. Για το χαμηλο συγχρονισμο της γραμμης με συνδεσαν με το τεχνικο τμημα αλλα μετα απο κανα 45λεπτο βαρεθηκα κ το κλεισα.
Αυριο παλι....

----------


## papakion

> Καλησπερα κι απο μένα
> Εγινε σημερα η ενεργοποιηση μου στην ΟΝ. Αιτηση 8/10 ενεργοποιηση 31/10
> 
> *Τηλεφωνο:* Κάνω κλησεις αλλα απο εισερχοενες μονο τηλεφωνητης
> *Internet:* Το Πιρελλι συγχρονιζει σε 2115 down κσι 509 up. 
> *IPTV:*Δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη η υπηρεσια βλεπω στο SAGEM.
> 
> Απλα να ενημερωσω οτι το ρουτερ ειναι στην πριζα κανα 3ωρο (δεν ξερω αν αυτο εχει σημασια αλλα εχω ακουσει οτι οσο περνανε οι μερες διρθωνονται τα πραγματα)
> 
> ...


θελει υπομονη και επιμονη το πραγμα.... :Whistle:

----------


## alexport

> θελει υπομονη και επιμονη το πραγμα....


Οταν λες υπομονη κι επιμονη φανταζομαι εννοεις στο cc...? Γιατι απο μονοι τους απο οτι εχω διαβασει εδω μαλλον δεν παιζει να δουν οτι υπαρχει προβλημα....
Κ κατι αλλο. Το SNR μου ειναι 6... Διορθωνεται ο θορυβος απο τον ISP??

----------


## papakion

> Οταν λες υπομονη κι επιμονη φανταζομαι εννοεις στο cc...? Γιατι απο μονοι τους απο οτι εχω διαβασει εδω μαλλον δεν παιζει να δουν οτι υπαρχει προβλημα....
> Κ κατι αλλο. Το SNR μου ειναι 6... Διορθωνεται ο θορυβος απο τον ISP??


YPOMONH εννοώ οτι πρόσφατα ενεργοποιηθηκες, ασε να περασει καμμια εβδομάδα, να λαβεις τα updates για Pirelli και Sagem, να "στρωσει" η γραμμή σου και μετά αν εχεις προβλήματα ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ με το cc.
Δεν νομίζω οτι αλλάζει και πολύ το SNR απο τον ISP. Υπάρχουν άλλα ενδιάμεσα που σου προκαλούν θόρυβο. Έχεις ελέξγει τη δική σου πλευρά?

----------


## Avesael

Από εχθές και μετά από λεπτομερή παρακολούθηση (χωρίς να επικοινωνήσω με c.c. και τεχνικό τμήμα) δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα και όλα (φτου σκόρδα) λειτουργούν στην εντέλεια.
Σήμερα το απόγευμα αναχωρώ για ταξίδι εκτός Αθήνας και επιστρέφω Δευτέρα αργά το βράδυ.
Ελπίζω να τα βρω όπως τα άφησα...

Υ.Γ. Η διορία που είχα θέσει αρχικά ως το τέλος του έτους παραμένει...
Δε θέλω να πάρω αποφάσεις εν θερμώ γιαυτό και θα κάνω 2 μήνες υπομονή να δω αν θα υπάρξει σταθερότητα.
Αν όχι, απλά θα χάσω 3 πάγια σε χρήμα αλλά θα κερδίσω την ηρεμία μου. Μακάρι να διαψευστώ...

----------


## papakion

> Από εχθές και μετά από λεπτομερή παρακολούθηση (χωρίς να επικοινωνήσω με c.c. και τεχνικό τμήμα) δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα και όλα (φτου σκόρδα) λειτουργούν στην εντέλεια.
> Σήμερα το απόγευμα αναχωρώ για ταξίδι εκτός Αθήνας και επιστρέφω Δευτέρα αργά το βράδυ.
> Ελπίζω να τα βρω όπως τα άφησα...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Η διορία που είχα θέσει αρχικά ως το τέλος του έτους παραμένει...
> Δε θέλω να πάρω αποφάσεις εν θερμώ γιαυτό και θα κάνω 2 μήνες υπομονή να δω αν θα υπάρξει σταθερότητα.
> Αν όχι, απλά θα χάσω 3 πάγια σε χρήμα αλλά θα κερδίσω την ηρεμία μου. Μακάρι να διαψευστώ...


Μπράβο ρε Ultra! Ετσι, θελει λίγο υπομονη από μεριά μας, πρώτα απ'ολα μην πάθουμε κανα κακο ρε παιδι μου (εγκεφαλικο κλπ, ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ!)
Σου ευχομαι να μην εχεις προβλήματα και να περάσεις ενα καλό Σ/Κ  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> θα κερδίσω την ηρεμία μου.


και εμείς την δική μας  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

@ papakion, thanx!  :Smile: 

@ erateinos,  :Gun:  :Rifle:  :2Guns:  :Shoot:  :Chair:  :Medic:  :Wounded:

----------


## Rebel Scum

Μου φαίνεται θα το κόψω το forum!! Αγχώνομαι με τόσα προβλήματα που ακούω και περιμένω τη σειρά μου (χτες το βράδυ που έσβησε το online λαμπάκι 1-2 φορές άρχισα να βρίζω την ΟΝ!!)... :Whistle:

----------


## papakion

> Μου φαίνεται θα το κόψω το forum!! Αγχώνομαι με τόσα προβλήματα που ακούω και περιμένω τη σειρά μου (χτες το βράδυ που έσβησε το online λαμπάκι 1-2 φορές άρχισα να βρίζω την ΟΝ!!)...


Μην ξεχνας οτι ως Ελλην, πλεον με τοσο διαβασμα εδω εισαι πια προδιαθετημενος απέναντι στην On... και τοσο (δείχνο μικρο) θα σου φανει τόοοοοοοοσο (δειχνω μεγάλο) γιατι θα φερνεις στο μυαλό σου όλα αυτα, ενω θα ξεχνας την μοναδικη δική σου περίπτωση που μπορει είτε να ειναι τυχαια, ειτε προσωρινη ειτε οτιδηποτε αλλο

----------


## seastavros

Ειμαι σχεδόν 2 μήνες στην ΟΝ και όλα πάνε σχεδόν καλά! Το βράδυ κάποιες φορές το ίντερνετ είναι αργό και εννοείται όταν το ίντερνετ είναι αργό δεν παίζει η τηλεόραση! Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί κανονικά!

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Μην ξεχνας οτι ως Ελλην, πλεον με τοσο διαβασμα εδω εισαι πια προδιαθετημενος απέναντι στην On... και τοσο (δείχνο μικρο) θα σου φανει τόοοοοοοοσο (δειχνω μεγάλο) γιατι θα φερνεις στο μυαλό σου όλα αυτα, ενω θα ξεχνας την μοναδικη δική σου περίπτωση που μπορει είτε να ειναι τυχαια, ειτε προσωρινη ειτε οτιδηποτε αλλο


Αστειεύομαι...όλα αυτά που γίνονται τώρα τα είχα υποπτευθεί πριν καν γίνω συνδρομητής...η προσωπική μου εμπειρία είναι καλή με λίγα προβλήματα αλλά η αλήθεια είναι πως υπάρχει μια αρνητική ατμόσφαιρα τις τελευταίες ημέρες που σε επηρρεάζει είτε θες είτε όχι..




Off Topic


		Είναι λογικό να αναβοσβήνει σα τρελό το led της θύρας που είναι συνδεδεμένo το TV box στο router όταν το TV Box είναι κλειστό; Διότι έχω την εντύπωση πως μου τρώει ταχύτητα...

----------


## Avesael

> Ειμαι σχεδόν 2 μήνες στην ΟΝ και όλα πάνε σχεδόν καλά! Το βράδυ κάποιες φορές το ίντερνετ είναι αργό και εννοείται όταν το ίντερνετ είναι αργό δεν παίζει η τηλεόραση! Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί κανονικά!


Θεωρητικά, η ταχύτητα με το "έξω" ιντερνετ δεν επηρεάζει την IPTV, για το ότι τα 4Mbits που χρειάζονται τα παίρνει από το εσωτερικό δίκτυο της ΟΝ.
Άρα μήπως είχε πρόβλημα η dsl...

----------


## erateinos

> Αστειεύομαι...όλα αυτά που γίνονται τώρα τα είχα υποπτευθεί πριν καν γίνω συνδρομητής...η προσωπική μου εμπειρία είναι καλή με λίγα προβλήματα αλλά η αλήθεια είναι πως υπάρχει μια αρνητική ατμόσφαιρα τις τελευταίες ημέρες που σε επηρρεάζει είτε θες είτε όχι..





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		έχουμε πάθει ανοσία μετά τον Απρίλιο, Μάιο δεν μας επηρεάζει τίποτα





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Είναι λογικό να αναβοσβήνει σα τρελό το led της θύρας που είναι συνδεδεμένo το TV box στο router όταν το TV Box είναι κλειστό; Διότι έχω την εντύπωση πως μου τρώει ταχύτητα...


ναι αναβοσβήνει τρελά για κανένα 5 λεπτό

----------


## Rebel Scum

> ναι αναβοσβήνει τρελά για κανένα 5 λεπτό


Εμένα αναβοσβήνει για περισσότερο...τελοσπάντων μικρό το κακό

----------


## Avesael

Βγάλε το ρημάδι το καλώδιο από το ρεύμα και θα δεις πως σταματά και συγχρόνως σου φεύγουν και οι όποιες υποψίες "αρπαγής" ταχύτητας από το Sagem...  :Wink:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Βγάλε το ρημάδι το καλώδιο από το ρεύμα και θα δεις πως σταματά και συγχρόνως σου φεύγουν και οι όποιες υποψίες "αρπαγής" ταχύτητας από το Sagem...


Το έχω κάνει...αυτό που παρατήρησα(μια φορά μόνο όμως και δεν μπορώ να είμαι βέβαιος για το συσχετισμό) είναι ότι αν απλά αποσυνδέσω το sagem η χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα (γύρω στα 4 Mbit λιγότερα) παραμένει, αν όμως κάνω και restart το ζαντολάστιχο η ταχύτητα ανεβαίνει πάλι...άβυσσος η ψυχή του hardware

----------


## Avesael

Ναι αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Στρώνει τελείως αν κάνεις restart το λάστιχο.

----------


## kifa

Προχτες ενεργοποιηθηκα , Ολα Καλα !

Χτες και σημερα χωρις τηλέφωνο και ΟΝ TV .

 :Evil: 

Θα ξαναπαω ΟΤΕ .

----------


## papakion

> Προχτες ενεργοποιηθηκα , Ολα Καλα !
> 
> Χτες και σημερα χωρις τηλέφωνο και ΟΝ TV .
> 
> 
> 
> Θα ξαναπαω ΟΤΕ .


κατσε ρε kifa!!! Αμεσως δεν τον ειδαμε Γιαννη τον βαφτισαμε!
χαχαχαχα κατσε να δεις τι γινεται! 
(παντως ηταν απο τα πιο αστεια ποστς σημερα!)  :ROFL:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Προχτες ενεργοποιηθηκα , Ολα Καλα !
> 
> Χτες και σημερα χωρις τηλέφωνο και ΟΝ TV .
> 
> 
> 
> Θα ξαναπαω ΟΤΕ .


Γνώμη μου είναι να περιμένεις κοντά στο 10ήμερο (10 εργάσιμες) που μπορείς να φύγεις χώρις καμια υποχρέωση και βλέπεις αν θα έχουν λυθεί τα προβλήματα....τώρα αν περίμενες αξιοπιστία σαν του ΟΤΕ και έχεις τέτοιες προσδοκίες για το μέλλον με την ΟΝ τότε φύγε τρέχοντας ...

----------


## grphoto

Δυστυχως η κατασταση τις τελευταιες μερες σε ολους σχεδον τους παροχους ειναι δυσκολη, κσανε υπομονη κανενα 10ημερο, ελπιζω να στρωσουν λιγο τα πραγματα, μαλλον μπηκε πολυς νεος κοσμος ταυτοχρονα, και οι εταιριες δεν ηταν ετοιμες για αυτο.

----------


## alexport

> YPOMONH εννοώ οτι πρόσφατα ενεργοποιηθηκες, ασε να περασει καμμια εβδομάδα, να λαβεις τα updates για Pirelli και Sagem, να "στρωσει" η γραμμή σου και μετά αν εχεις προβλήματα ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ με το cc.
> Δεν νομίζω οτι αλλάζει και πολύ το SNR απο τον ISP. Υπάρχουν άλλα ενδιάμεσα που σου προκαλούν θόρυβο. Έχεις ελέξγει τη δική σου πλευρά?


Ευχαριστω κατ' αρχην για την υποστηριξη. Λες καμια βδομαδα να δω πως παει? Το ledακι "Online" αναβοσβηνει με ολα τα pcια κλειστα οποτε να φανταστω οτι παιζουν updates? Για το θορυβο απο μερια μου σημερα θα κατεβω στον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας να τσεκαρω. Παντως και το WAG200G που ειχα ακριβως το ιδιο συγχρονισε...
Και παλι thanx και συγχαρητηρια για την προσπαθεια...  :One thumb up:

----------


## erateinos

> Το ledακι "Online" αναβοσβηνει με ολα τα pcια κλειστα οποτε να φανταστω οτι παιζουν updates?


έτσι δουλεύει   :Wink: 
όταν έχεις χρόνο ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ

----------


## CMS

> έτσι δουλεύει  
> όταν έχεις χρόνο ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ




Off Topic


		αν δεν παινέψεις το σπίτι σου, θα πέσει να σε πλακώσει ... :Razz:   :ROFL: 



αλήθεια γιατί στον άριστο αυτό οδηγό σας κε Μάρκο αναφέρεται ότι η IP πρέπει να ξεκινάει από 91.133.XXX.XXX ? εμείς που ξεκινάμε από 91.132.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ δεν είμαστε ΟΝ ? :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		αν δεν παινέψεις το σπίτι σου, θα πέσει να σε πλακώσει ... 
> 
> 
> 
> αλήθεια γιατί στον άριστο αυτό οδηγό σας κε Μάρκο αναφέρεται ότι η IP πρέπει να ξεκινάει από 91.133.XXX.XXX ? εμείς που ξεκινάμε από 91.132.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ δεν είμαστε ΟΝ ?


ο πρόεδρος και ο αντιπρόεδρος είχα μάθει ότι είχε 91.132.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ  :Razz:   :Smile: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## grphoto

Εισαστε πιο παλιοι απο μενα στην ενεργοποιηση, και ο Μαρκος εβαλε τις φωτογραφιες απο το δικου μου pirelli και αυτα τα στοιχεια ειδε  :Razz:

----------


## CMS

Τελικά έχει δίκιο ...γιατί εκεί μιλάει για νέους χρήστες ... δικό μου το λάθος ... :OOPS:  sorry  :Sorry:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		δεν πειράζει πρόεδρε  :Smile: 
και εγώ 91.132.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ εχω  :Wink: 
είμαι αντί....  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tem

πολύ με καθυστερούν μου φαίνεται  :Thinking: 
Θα κάνω καμιά υπαναχώρηση αν συνεχίσουν έτσι  :Shifty:

----------


## giwrgosth

Τηλέφωνο δεν έχω από την περασμένη Τετάρτη, η τηλεόραση δεν παίζει ακόμη και τώρα που μου κατέβασαν το συγχρονισμό στα 10 Mb, το νετ κάνει κάποιες μικρές διακοπές αρκετές φορές, τι άλλο να ζητήσω από την ΟΝ? Μήπως να με κάνει OFF? Μάλλον...
Δεν λέω ότι φταίνε αυτοί για όλα, μπορεί να είναι και η γραμμή μου με τα 29 dB εξασθένηση, αλλά με τι να κάνω και εγώ? Να πληρώνω για υπηρεσίες που δεν έχω?
Θα τους ζητήσω να διακόψουν την τηλεόραση, τουλάχιστον να έχω γρήγορο internet, να βάλω και ένα VOIP τηλέφωνο να έχω και τηλεφωνία, άρχοντας!  :Whistle:

----------


## kokonik

Παιδια να κανω μια ερωτησουλα.Μολις πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι με βλεπουν ενεργοποιημενο.Δεν ειμαι σπιτι για να δω τι παιζει,,,
*Εξοπλισμο ακομα δεν εχω παραλαβει*

Εχω καποιες ερωτησεις

α)Αυτη την στιγμη στο σπιτι θα εχω τηλεφωνο? Μπορω να καλεσω η να με καλεσουν? Φανταζομαι οχι ε?

β) Τοσο καιρο ειμαι με καρτουλα απο περιπτερο επειδη η προηγουμενη συνδεση που ειχα με βιβοντι τελειωσε εδω και 2 μηνες.Η καρτουλα της forthnet αυτη με τους κωδικος που βαζουν κτλ(σε pstn γραμμη) υπαρχει περιπτωση να συνεχιζει να παιζει?Δλδ εχω ιντερνετ στο σπιτι? Και αυτο χλωμο το κοβω

γ)Μπορω να παω να παρω τον εξοπλισμο απο την κουριερ εγω και να πληρωσω εκει?Μου εχουν στειλει το μηνυμα μια εβδομα πριν οτι ειναι στα ΕΛΤΑ αλλα τιποτα..

Αυτα. :Smile:

----------


## shioiros

β) Παίζει η κάρτα

γ) Πάρε 13801(προετοιμάστου ψυχολογικά απο τώρα) ζήτα αριθμό αποστολής, μετά πάρε στα ΕΛΤΑ θα σου πουν σε ποιο κατάστημα είναι και θα σου δωσουν το τηλ να πάρεις εκεί να κλείσεις ραντεβού

----------


## kostanen

[QUOTE=kokonik;1535973]
α)Αυτη την στιγμη στο σπιτι θα εχω τηλεφωνο? Μπορω να καλεσω η να με καλεσουν? Φανταζομαι οχι ε?

Εγώ έμεινα χωρις καθόλου τηλέφωνο 3 ωρες. Έπειτα ενεργοποιήθηκαν οι εξερχόμενες και μετά από 1 μέρα και οι εισερχόμενες. 
Βέβαια αυτά δεν είναι απόλυτα, τα πράγματα μπορούν να πάνε και καλύτερα. 
Γύρνα σπίτι με φιλτράκια (αν δεν είχες)
Καλή ενεργοποίηση. :Smile:

----------


## escapee

καλησπερα και εδω . εχουμε μεχρι 31-10-07 ιμουν σε φορθνετ full llu . στις 31-10 14:00 περιπου δεν εχω τηλ οταν με περνεις δειχνει οτι καλει αλλα σε μενα δεν χτυπαει. σημερα πηγα σε οτε μεγαρο και ον. καταφερα να μαθω τα εξης. στις 31-10 ετοιμαστηκε ο βρογχος και με αποσυνδεσαν απο την θορθνετ και με βαλαν ον. σημερα μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχω τηλ διοτι η φορητοτητα βασει της ΕΒΔΑΦ θα γινει στις 2-11 και για αυτο δεν εχεις τηλ . παρολο αυτα εχω τηλ αλλα μονο να καλεσω μπορω. παρατηρησα οτι δεν μπορω να κανω δυο κλησεις ταυτοχρονα (θα περιμενω μεχρι αυριο να γινει και η φορητοτητα.) τορα με το νετ. αυτα ειναι τα στοιχεια μου απο πιρελι 


Data Rate:
Stream Type
 Actual Data Rate

Up Stream
 1023 (Kbps.)

Down Stream
 12284 (Kbps.)

Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data
 Upstream
 Downstream

Noise Margin
 9 dB
 14 dB

Attenuation
 13 dB
 23 dB

. στο ιδιο α/κ με μενα ειναι ενας φιλος μου που πιανει παραπανο μεγκαμπιτια. να αναφερω επισης οτι ο βρογχος ηρθε απο φορθνετ οπου εκει επιανα 18 μεγκαμπιτια. τορα ας περασουμε στιν τιβι. στην αρχη ανοιγα το μποξ και εβλεπα μαυρη οθονη μετα καπια στιγμη ειδα τηλεοραση μετα ξανακολησε. εν το μεταξυ η ποιοτητα εικονας πιστευο δεν ειναι καλη. κανει 'πιξελιασμα' αυτες οι μεχρι τωρα εντυπωσεις

----------


## shioiros

Λογικά θα σε συγχρονίσουνε στα 15 και το noise θα πάει στα 10 περίπου. Έτσι έγινε και σε μένα, πήρε 2-3 μέρες.

----------


## escapee

> Λογικά θα σε συγχρονίσουνε στα 15 και το noise θα πάει στα 10 περίπου. Έτσι έγινε και σε μένα, πήρε 2-3 μέρες.


ετσι κε δεν με βαλουν στα 16 θα τους.... και σε ποσο 2-3 μερες θα τους πρηξω στα τηλ . αλλα προβληματα φιλε μ να ξερω τι με περιμενει;

----------


## escapee

shioiros πριν λιγο μιλαγα με ον. τους ειπα να με ανεβασουν ταχυτητα. απιστευτο με ανεβασαν στα 15 κοιτα


Data Rate:
Stream Type
 Actual Data Rate

Up Stream
 1105 (Kbps.)

Down Stream
 15227 (Kbps.)


[Go Top]


Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data
 Upstream
 Downstream

Noise Margin
 5 dB
 7 dB

Attenuation
 13 dB
 23 dB

ειναι καλα τα νοιζ κτλ;

----------


## shioiros

Δεν χρειάζονται τηλέφωνα, τις πρώτες μέρες "παίζουνε" με την γραμμή μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί. Μεγάλη διαφορά μην περιμένεις πάντως, απο 1,2 MBytes/s top download θα πας σε 1.45. Μπορεί και λιγότερο. Οσο για τα 16 μην τα περιμένεις.

Απο προβλήματα διαλέγεις και παίρνεις, διάβασε λίγο το φορόυμ και θα βρεις αυτό που θέλεις :Razz: 

Προσωπικά δεν έχω προβλήματα, κανένα disc μέσα μέσα . Δεν με πειράζει πάντως. Φυσικά δεν έχω εξοπλισμό ακόμα, οπότε δεν ξέρω τι γίνετε με την τιβι.

Τηλέφωνο μια χαρά από την 1η μέρα. Μόνο που το φίλτρο που έχω δεν δουλεύει και δεν το έχω ενωμένο. Όταν το βάζω να τηλεφωνήσω μια χαρά δουλευει.

Αυτά.

----------


## shioiros

Λίγο άσχημο το 7 αλλά θα δείξει. Πες σε καμιά βδομάδα απο τώρα τι ταχύτητες έχεις και αν έχεις (πολλα) disconnects. 

Καλά ειναι τα στατιστικά σου

----------


## escapee

> Λίγο άσχημο το 7 αλλά θα δείξει. Πες σε καμιά βδομάδα απο τώρα τι ταχύτητες έχεις και αν έχεις (πολλα) disconnects. 
> 
> Καλά ειναι τα στατιστικά σου


οκ θα σου πω ευχαριστω

----------


## mprizes45

Γεια σας

Έβαλα και εγώ on. Η ενεργοποίηση μου έγινε στις 21 οκτωβριου. Μετά από 5 μέρες με πολλά τηλεφωνήματα στο 13801,  μισή ώρα αναμονής και να ακούω το σαχλό τραγουδι, δέησε τελικά ένας τεχνικός τους να μου το συγχρονήσει το ρούτερ. 

Τώρα είμαι ευχαριστημένος, βέβαια ποτέ δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Περιμένω και το λογαριασμό τους. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει.

----------


## escapee

υπαρχει κανενας τροπος να ξεκλειδωδω το πιρελι; καποιοι κωδικοι admin ισως; αν τους ξερει καποιοσ και δεν μπορει να τους πει δημοσια ας μου στειλει μηνυμα παρακαλω

----------


## Rebel Scum

> υπαρχει κανενας τροπος να ξεκλειδωδω το πιρελι; καποιοι κωδικοι admin ισως; αν τους ξερει καποιοσ και δεν μπορει να τους πει δημοσια ας μου στειλει μηνυμα παρακαλω


Πονεμένη ιστορία αλλά όχι..

----------


## AnastasiosK

Τι εννοεις οταν λες να ξεκλειδωσεις φιλε? Δεν εχεις το τελευταιο firm?

----------


## kokonik

> β) Παίζει η κάρτα
> 
> γ) Πάρε 13801(προετοιμάστου ψυχολογικά απο τώρα) ζήτα αριθμό αποστολής, μετά πάρε στα ΕΛΤΑ θα σου πουν σε ποιο κατάστημα είναι και θα σου δωσουν το τηλ να πάρεις εκεί να κλείσεις ραντεβού


Τελικα η καρτα δεν παιζει αφου δουλευει μονο μεσω οτε..Θα τους παρω σημερα για να παω να παρω εγω τον εξοπλισμο
Το τηλεφωνο οταν πηγα δεν δουλευε...Μετα απο μια ωρα περιπου περνω και με περνουν κανονικα.Το μοντεμ τι σχεση εχει με το τηλεφωνο τελικα αφου δουλευει και χωρις αυτο?

----------


## escapee

> Τι εννοεις οταν λες να ξεκλειδωσεις φιλε? Δεν εχεις το τελευταιο firm?


το πιρελι φιλε σου δινει περιορισμενη προσβαση με τους κωδικουε ον ον...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> το πιρελι φιλε σου δινει περιορισμενη προσβαση με τους κωδικουε ον ον...



Τι άλλο θα ήθελες να είναι "ανοιχτό"?
Δεν μας είπες τι firmware έχεις πάντως.

----------


## escapee

> Τι άλλο θα ήθελες να είναι "ανοιχτό"?
> Δεν μας είπες τι firmware έχεις πάντως.


θελω πληρη προσβαση. να και το firmware

Runtime Code Version: 
  1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007 21:33:45)

----------


## papakion

> θελω πληρη προσβαση. να και το firmware
> 
> Runtime Code Version: 
>   1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007 21:33:45)


Στειλε ενα γραμμα εν'όψη Χριστουγέννων στον Αη Βασίλη και που ξερεις...? :Whistle:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> θελω πληρη προσβαση. να και το firmware
> 
> Runtime Code Version: 
>   1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007 21:33:45)


Άκυρον!!..όπως λέγαμε και στο στρατό. :Razz:

----------


## cnp5

> θελω πληρη προσβαση. να και το firmware
> 
> Runtime Code Version: 
>   1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007 21:33:45)


Μόνο με δικό σου router θα έχεις πραγματικά πλήρη πρόσβαση. Το έχει ξεκαθαρίσει πολλές φορές η On, έχουν όμως αφήσει παραθυράκια για μελλοντικές αναβαθμίσεις στο firmware με περισσότερες επιλογές για τους home users... θα δούμε στο μέλλον.

----------


## Rebel Scum

Off Topic


		Κοίταξα το site της ΟΝ και δεν βρήκα πως κάνω εκτροπή εισερχομένων κλήσεων..καμιά ιδεά κανείς από τους πιο παλιούς ;

----------


## papakion

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κοίταξα το site της ΟΝ και δεν βρήκα πως κάνω εκτροπή εισερχομένων κλήσεων..καμιά ιδεά κανείς από τους πιο παλιούς ;


εδω εδω!!!

----------


## Rebel Scum

> εδω εδω!!!


 :One thumb up: 

Που στο site είναι αυτό περίπου ; έτσι για να δω τη στραβομάρα μου... :Razz:

----------


## papakion

> Που στο site είναι αυτό περίπου ; έτσι για να δω τη στραβομάρα μου...


http://www.ontelecoms.com/on/telepho...egory=allinone

κατω κατω το pdf

----------


## Rebel Scum

> http://www.ontelecoms.com/on/telepho...egory=allinone
> 
> κατω κατω το pdf


thanks :One thumb up: 

Με για τα μάτια μου..

----------


## papakion

Off Topic


		Άλλοι έχουν το κληρονομικό χαρισμα, αλλά άλλοι ειναι σαν τον δαιμόνιο Πίκο Απίκο-Τρεμε Νικολουλη  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## papakion

Off Topic





> delete


 :Laughing:  δεν σου "βγηκε" η ατάκα CMS???



by the way sto θεμα μας "Εντυπώσεις ενεργοποιημένων χρηστών της On Telecoms εχω να προσθέσω πως χτες το βραδυ (περι ώρα 8μμ) με ανοιχτή την OnTV ετσι για να παίζει, κατεβασα το ubuntu 7.10 από ntua με μεσο ορο τα 490Kb/sec (επαιζε απο 470-520). Φυσικά με download manager (IDM). Η δε TV δεν πιξέλιασε ουτε αρρώστησε πουθενα. Όλα μια χαρα.
Και πριν πει καποιος "μα μονο με 490?" ας ριξει μια ματια στα στατιστικά μου δίπλα.

Εγω πάντως ειμαι μια χαρα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## kostanen

> by the way sto θεμα μας "Εντυπώσεις ενεργοποιημένων χρηστών της On Telecoms εχω να προσθέσω πως χτες το βραδυ (περι ώρα 8μμ) με ανοιχτή την OnTV ετσι για να παίζει, κατεβασα το ubuntu 7.10 από ntua με μεσο ορο τα 490Kb/sec (επαιζε απο 470-520). Φυσικά με download manager (IDM). Η δε TV δεν πιξέλιασε ουτε αρρώστησε πουθενα. Όλα μια χαρα.
> Και πριν πει καποιος "μα μονο με 490?" ας ριξει μια ματια στα στατιστικά μου δίπλα.
> 
> Εγω πάντως ειμαι μια χαρα!


ΖΗΛΕΥΩ   :Sorry: 
Δοκίμασα ένα torrent και κατεβαζα με 120 , ανέβαζα με 50 και τη τηλεόραση κυριολεκτικά είχε τα χάλια της. Πλήρες crashαρισμα , και με το που έκοψα το u-torrent έφτιαξε.

----------


## papakion

> ΖΗΛΕΥΩ  
> Δοκίμασα ένα torrent και κατεβαζα με 120 , ανέβαζα με 50 και τη τηλεόραση κυριολεκτικά είχε τα χάλια της. Πλήρες crashαρισμα , και με το που έκοψα το u-torrent έφτιαξε.


(το λέω και για τους υπόλοιπους που διαβαζουν)
Εμενα το router ειναι κλειδωμένο στα 10Mbps... χανω σε ταχυτητα απο το full που θα μπορουσα να πάρω (που ειμαι και παλι ευχαριστημενος) αλλα κερδίζω σε σταθερότητα και τελικά σε ποιότητα.

----------


## kostanen

Όντως και εγώ έτσι είμαι.
Αρχικά συγχρόνισα στα 12000, αλλά λόγω θορύβου με ρίξανε στα 9000 και να είναι οκ η iptv.
Σημείωση οτι έχω ανοίξει την πόρτα του u-torrent στο Pirelli.

----------


## papakion

> Όντως και εγώ έτσι είμαι.
> Αρχικά συγχρόνισα στα 12000, αλλά λόγω θορύβου με ρίξανε στα 9000 και να είναι οκ η iptv.
> Σημείωση οτι έχω ανοίξει την πόρτα του u-torrent στο Pirelli.


Με απλή ενεργοποίηση του UPnP στο Pirelli δεν έπαιζε? Επρεπε να ανοίξεις πόρτα κανονικα?

----------


## cnp5

> Με απλή ενεργοποίηση του UPnP στο Pirelli δεν έπαιζε? Επρεπε να ανοίξεις πόρτα κανονικα?


Το UPnP έχει προβλήματα ασφάλειας και ίσως γι' αυτό να έχει ανοίξει τις πόρτες manually και όχι αυτόματα μέσω UPnP.

----------


## papakion

> Το UPnP έχει προβλήματα ασφάλειας και ίσως γι' αυτό να έχει ανοίξει τις πόρτες manually και όχι αυτόματα μέσω UPnP.


ω μαλιστα... thnx cnp5

----------


## giwrgosth

Μου πήγαν το συγχρονισμό στα 12.200, οπότε ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο πήγε στα 10-11 dB και δουλεύει πλέον άψογα η τηλεόραση και δεν έχω προβλήματα με το νετ. 
Το τηλέφωνο ακόμη εκτός, μιλούσα χθες βράδυ με τεχνικό για καμιά ώρα, αλλά τα κλασικά, δείτε το καλώδιο μήπως κόπηκε, δείτε το τηλέφωνο μήπως δεν είναι εντάξει, δείτε την πρίζα κλπ.
Με την ουσία, που κατά 99% είναι καλώδιο εκτός στον ΟΤΕ, δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί ακόμη.

----------


## escapee

παιδια εκανα μια βλακεια. εκανα ρισετ με οδοντογλυφιδα απο πισο και τορα δεν μπαινει στο νετ. το μονο που κανει ειναι να συγχρονιζει. το ον λαιν λαμπακι δεν αναβει. και κοιταω στο στατους και δεν περνει ip. τι μπορω να κανω; τορα εχω μπει στο νετ με wag 200

----------


## papakion

> παιδια εκανα μια βλακεια. εκανα ρισετ με οδοντογλυφιδα απο πισο και τορα δεν μπαινει στο νετ. το μονο που κανει ειναι να συγχρονιζει. το ον λαιν λαμπακι δεν αναβει. και κοιταω στο στατους και δεν περνει ip. τι μπορω να κανω; τορα εχω μπει στο νετ με wag 200


So Simple.

Απο την στιγμή που δεν εχεις κρατησει backup των τελευταιων ρυθμίσεων του Pirelli (το οποίο δεν γινεται χαχαχα) παιρνεις τηλ την Τεχνική Υποστηρίξει να σου περάσουν παλι τις ρυθμίσεις και να ξαναπαίξεις κανονικα!

Αν δεν το έχω ξαναπει...τζιζζζζζζ αυτο το κουμπακι εκει πισω! :Cool:

----------


## papakion

> Μου πήγαν το συγχρονισμό στα 12.200, οπότε ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο πήγε στα 10-11 dB και δουλεύει πλέον άψογα η τηλεόραση και δεν έχω προβλήματα με το νετ. 
> Το τηλέφωνο ακόμη εκτός, μιλούσα χθες βράδυ με τεχνικό για καμιά ώρα, αλλά τα κλασικά, δείτε το καλώδιο μήπως κόπηκε, δείτε το τηλέφωνο μήπως δεν είναι εντάξει, δείτε την πρίζα κλπ.
> Με την ουσία, που κατά 99% είναι καλώδιο εκτός στον ΟΤΕ, δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί ακόμη.


Η γνωμη μου ειναι ότι ειναι 100% θεμα της On...

----------


## escapee

> So Simple.
> 
> Απο την στιγμή που δεν εχεις κρατησει backup των τελευταιων ρυθμίσεων του Pirelli (το οποίο δεν γινεται χαχαχα) παιρνεις τηλ την Τεχνική Υποστηρίξει να σου περάσουν παλι τις ρυθμίσεις και να ξαναπαίξεις κανονικα!
> 
> Αν δεν το έχω ξαναπει...τζιζζζζζζ αυτο το κουμπακι εκει πισω!


το εκανα δεν το ξανα αγγιζω τα παλιο κουμπο :One thumb up: 

τα στατιστικα μου ειναι καλα παιδια;


Data Rate:
Stream Type
 Actual Data Rate

Up Stream
 1140 (Kbps.)

Down Stream
 15227 (Kbps.)


[Go Top]


Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data
 Upstream
 Downstream

Noise Margin
 5 dB
 9 dB

Attenuation
 13 dB
 23 dB

----------


## erateinos

> τα στατιστικα μου ειναι καλα παιδια;


μια χαρά είναι  :One thumb up:

----------


## escapee

> μια χαρά είναι


οκ ευχαριστω

----------


## erateinos

αλλά άμα πέσει και άλλο το noise την έβαψες  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## escapee

> αλλά άμα πέσει και άλλο το noise την έβαψες


δοκιμασα και εβγαλα το φιλτρο και συνεδεσα το ρουτερ κατευθειαν στην πριζα . το νοιζ ανεβηκε στα 14 η 12 δεν θυμαμε καλα . με φιλκτρο αλλα χορις τηλεφωνα στην θεση τελ εδειξε 11 και με τηλεφωνα (4) 9 καμια συμβουλη;

----------


## erateinos

κάποια στιγμή δοκίμασε άλλο spliter   :Wink:

----------


## CMS

> κάποια στιγμή δοκίμασε άλλο spliter


σωστά ... κανονικά το splitter αν λειτουργεί σωστά δεν πρέπει να επηρεάζει καθόλου το SNR ...

υπάρχει κάπου θέμα και θα πρέπει να αποφασίσεις σε ποιά πρίζα και ενδεχομένως και με ποιο φίλτρο και τηλέφωνο (έχει συμβεί και αυτό) το adsl λειτουργεί καλύτερα ...

----------


## giwrgosth

> Η γνωμη μου ειναι ότι ειναι 100% θεμα της On...


Της ΟΝ, της OFF, δεν ξέρω, αυτό που μπορώ να υποθέσω είναι ότι βγήκε το καλώδιο από την Tellas την περασμένη Τετάρτη και από τότε είναι στον αέρα.
Όσο και να μετράνε από την ΟΝ και να μου λένε να σηκώσω και να κατεβασω το ακουστικό, αν δεν πάνε στον ΟΤΕ άκρη δεν θα βγει. Καλές οι τηλεμετρείες κλπ, αλλά αν δεν πιάσεις κατσαβίδι...

----------


## erateinos

> σωστά ... κανονικά το splitter αν λειτουργεί σωστά δεν πρέπει να επηρεάζει καθόλου το SNR ...
> 
> υπάρχει κάπου θέμα και θα πρέπει να αποφασίσεις σε ποιά πρίζα και ενδεχομένως και με ποιο φίλτρο και τηλέφωνο (έχει συμβεί και αυτό) το adsl λειτουργεί καλύτερα ...


Το καλώδιο που πάει από το τηλέφωνο στο ρούτερ πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατό μικρότερο γίνεται.
Οποιαδήποτε άλλη συσκευή χρησιμοποιεί ρεύμα πρέπει να είναι 1μ+ μακριά άπω το ρούτερ και την γραμμή.
Το καλύτερο είναι η κεντρική γραμμή να είναι κοντά στην πόρτα του σπιτιού (έξοδο) για λιγότερες απώλειες.



Off Topic


		τους καλούς ανθρώπους τους πάει που έχουν noise 5-6  :Smile:

----------


## escapee

> Της ΟΝ, της OFF, δεν ξέρω, αυτό που μπορώ να υποθέσω είναι ότι βγήκε το καλώδιο από την Tellas την περασμένη Τετάρτη και από τότε είναι στον αέρα.
> Όσο και να μετράνε από την ΟΝ και να μου λένε να σηκώσω και να κατεβασω το ακουστικό, αν δεν πάνε στον ΟΤΕ άκρη δεν θα βγει. Καλές οι τηλεμετρείες κλπ, αλλά αν δεν πιάσεις κατσαβίδι...


κοιτα αυτα εδω και δες τι πρεπει να κανεις αν θες γρηγορα αποτελεσματα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=142142&page=5                                     η απαντηση 70 η 71

παιδια μολις τωρα μου ηρθαν και οι εισερχομενες . για αυτους που με καλουν απο cosmote i wind  για τους υπολοιπους εχει ο θεος.... :Whistle:

----------


## escapee

γιωργο η γραμμη σου συγχρονιζει καπου; δοσε λεπτομεριες...

----------


## giwrgosth

> γιωργο η γραμμη σου συγχρονιζει καπου; δοσε λεπτομεριες...


Τι εννοείς? Το τηλέφωνο? Αν το καλέσω απαντά μετά από κάποια χτυπήματα ο τηλεφωνητής της ΟΝ, οπότε λογικά από θέμα software και φορητότητας είναι εντάξει.
Κατά τα άλλα είναι τελείως νεκρό χωρίς σήμα, σα να μην συνδέετε πουθενά.

----------


## dimitris_74

να ρωτησω βρε παιδια. οταν πηγατε σε ον το attenuation αλλαξε σε σχεση με τον οτε?

----------


## etsiot

Καλησπέρα,

στη δική μου περίπτωση (Βριλήσσια) η απόσβεση του σήματος ανέβηκε 8-10 dB σε σχέση με πριν (vivodi).!!!
ζήτησα να το κοιτάξουν, αλλά μέχρι τώρα παραμένει  43db. 
βέβαια δεν αποκλείω να φταίει ο ΟΤΕ και όχι η ΟΝ

----------


## kokonik

Πρωτη φορα και εγω με καποια περιεργα κολπακια,στο να συνδεθω

Α)Με ethernet δεν μου δουλευει.....Πρεπει να ρυθμισω κατι?
Β)Με usb δουλευει αλλα υπαρχουν στιγμες που το λαμπακι usb στο ρουτερ αναβοσβυνει...Υπαρχει προβλημα?
Γ)Το κουμπακι online τι ακριβως κανει?Υπαρχουν στιγμες που αναβοσβυνει συνεχεια και καποιες φορες,αλλα λιγες μενει σταθερο
Δ)Οταν παω να απενεργοποιησω το wlan απο το 192.168.1.1 σβυνει το λαμπακι αλλα δεν δουλευει τιποτα!!Ετσι πρεπει να ειναι?
Ε)Πως βλεπω τις ταχυτητες που πιανω απο το  192.168.1.1
Αυτα για αρχη πιστευω να εχω συνδεση και μετα να δω τις απαντησεις

----------


## giwrgosth

Α) Ο υπολογιστής σου βλέπει το router? Έχεις κάνει τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις έτσι ώστε να δουλεύει η ethernet και να βλέπεις κανονικά το δίκτυο?
Β) Από τη στιγμή που δεν αποσυνδέσε όχι.
Γ) Σωστό είναι, αναβοσβύνει ανάλογα με τη ροή των δεδομένων.
Δ) Ποιο λαμπάκι σβήνει και τι δε δουλεύει? 
Ε) Πας adsl-status και βλέπεις την ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζει. Την πραγματική ταχύτητα δεν μπορείς να τη δεις.

----------


## kokonik

> Α) Ο υπολογιστής σου βλέπει το router? Έχεις κάνει τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις έτσι ώστε να δουλεύει η ethernet και να βλέπεις κανονικά το δίκτυο?
> Β) Από τη στιγμή που δεν αποσυνδέσε όχι.
> Γ) Σωστό είναι, αναβοσβύνει ανάλογα με τη ροή των δεδομένων.
> Δ) Ποιο λαμπάκι σβήνει και τι δε δουλεύει? 
> Ε) Πας adsl-status και βλέπεις την ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζει. Την πραγματική ταχύτητα δεν μπορείς να τη δεις.


Β)Δεν εχω κανει καποιες ρυθμισεις.Πριν 4 μηνες ειμουν στην βιβοντι και ηταν ολα κανονικα.Απο τοτε μεχρι σημερα ειμουν με pstn.Δεν εχω πειραξει κατι αλλο.Πρεπει να κανω κατι?
Δ)Σνηνει το λαμπακι στο router(wlan) αλλα δεν εχω ιντερνετ..Φυσικα δεν ειμαι ασυρματα
Ε)
Stream Type Actual Data Rate Up Stream 804 (Kbps.) Down Stream 12680 (Kbps.)Αυτο λεει..Αυτο ειναι που ειμαι τωρα η που μεχρι μπορω να πιασω>Γιατι με το speedtest μεχρι 3800 εχω παει το πολυ και χωρις ακομα να βαλω το itvbox

----------


## giwrgosth

Δες μήπως δεν έχεις ρυθμίσει την κάρτα δικτύου σωστά και δεν βλέπει καθόλου το router. 
Τώρα στο ότι κλείνοντας το WiFi χάνεις τα πάντα μπορεί να είναι και βλάβη του router, οπότε γιατί να μην συνδιάζετε με το ότι δεν βλέπει την ethernet? 
Την ταχύτητα θα την δεις αν κατεβάσεις ταυτόχρονα 5-6 μεγάλα αρχεία από καλή πηγή, πχ ftp.ntua.gr και δεις συνολικα με πόσο κατεβάζεις. Τα διάφορα speedtest μην τα εμπιστεύεσε.

----------


## erateinos

Δ) Οταν ενεργοποιείς / απενεργοποιείς το wlan κάνει reboοt το pirelli 
για 2 περίπου λεπτά δεν έχεις internet

----------


## kokonik

> Δες μήπως δεν έχεις ρυθμίσει την κάρτα δικτύου σωστά και δεν βλέπει καθόλου το router.


Αυτο που το βλεπω?

Πηγα να κατεβασω ενα 18mb και το ανωτερο που κατεβαζα ηταν 25kb/sec μεχρι 45

----------


## giwrgosth

> Αυτο που το βλεπω?
> 
> Πηγα να κατεβασω ενα 18mb και το ανωτερο που κατεβαζα ηταν 25kb/sec μεχρι 45


Από τις ιδιότητες του δικτύου του υπολογιστή σου. Μπορεί να μην έχεις εγκαταστήσει κάρτα δικτύου κλπ. Δες αν υπάρχει κάρτα δικτύου εγκατεστημένη και μετά τα υπόλοιπα.
Κατέβασα και εγώ αρχείο 85 MB με 8-10 KB, αλλά έτυχα σε αργό server, αφού την ίδια στιγμή δοκίμασα και από NTUA 5-6 αρχεία των 2-3 GB και είχα συνολικά 750 ΚΒ. Οπότε κάνε αυτό που σου είπα, πολλά και μεγάλα αρχεία ταυτόχρονα από αξιόπιστο server, NTUA, Microsoft κλπ για να καταλάβεις αν όντως έχεις πρόβλημα ταχύτητας.

----------


## Tem

Αν δεν μείνω ικανοποιημένος από την ΟΝ σκέφτομαι να κάνω φορητότητα σε Hol Double Play  :Razz:

----------


## grphoto

Να παρεις και  ενα μηχανημα μετα που κανει πλεξη συνδεσεων μετα και να εχεις μια 50 αρα  :Razz:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Αν δεν μείνω ικανοποιημένος από την ΟΝ σκέφτομαι να κάνω φορητότητα σε Hol Double Play


 :ROFL:  και εγώ στην Tellas  :Razz:

----------


## Tem

> Να παρεις και  ενα μηχανημα μετα που κανει πλεξη συνδεσεων μετα και να εχεις μια 50 αρα


μπα για να έχεις 50άρα με ΧΟΛ πρέπει να πάρεις τουλάχιστον τρείς 24άρες γιατι βάζει πολλούς κόφτες πλέον και μάλιστα όχι προσωρινούς  :Wink:

----------


## eddie

Hello παίδες! Απλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κανένας συνδρομητής της ON σε αυτή τη περιοχή να μου πει εντυπώσεις..

----------


## grphoto

Παντως αν και εδω στα Ιλισσια δεν εχει γινει ακομα η αναβαθμιση, δεν εχω παραπονο ταχυτητας, με 12284 συγχρονισμο εχω αυτο.

----------


## Tem

κι εγώ Ιλίσσια

----------


## grphoto

Νομιζω οτι εχουμε διαφορετικο Dslam σωστα? Εγω εχω καταστημα 3 τετραγωνα απο το dslam των ιλισσιων που βρισκεται πισω απο το καταστημα του Οτε στην αρχη της Μιχαλακοπουλου, πισω ακριβως απο την Πινακοθηκη-Χιλτον, εξ ου και τα attenuation mou.

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Νομιζω οτι εχουμε διαφορετικο Dslam σωστα? Εγω εχω καταστημα 3 τετραγωνα απο το dslam των ιλισσιων που βρισκεται πισω απο το καταστημα του Οτε στην αρχη της Μιχαλακοπουλου, πισω ακριβως απο την Πινακοθηκη-Χιλτον, εξ ου και τα attenuation mou.


λες να είναι πελάτης σου και να μην το ξέρεις?  :Razz:   :Smile: 





> Tem που τυπώνεις τις φωτογραφίες σου?

----------


## grphoto

Off Topic


		Πειραχτηρι Μαρκο, θα γραψω παλι για κανενα φακο Voigtlander προσεχε  :ROFL:

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Παντως αν και εδω στα Ιλισσια δεν εχει γινει ακομα η αναβαθμιση, δεν εχω παραπονο ταχυτητας, με 12284 συγχρονισμο εχω αυτο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24638


oh my god..

----------


## grphoto

Σορρυ φιλε Τασο που σου δειχνω τετοιες εικονες  :Embarassed:  σκεφτεσαι να μετακομισεις ποιο κοντα σε κανα dslam τελικα?

----------


## escapee

παιδια εχω προβλημα. στην τηλ πριζα εχω συνδεσει το σπλιτερ(adsl,tel) του πιρελι. στο adsl βισμα εχω βαλει το  pirelli και στην θεση τελ εχω βαλει 4 τηλ συσκευες εκ τον οποιων η μια ειναι πολυμηχανημα φαξ, αλλη μια ειναι γονδολα και οι αλλες δυο ειναι ασυρματα τηλ πανασονικ. οταν με περνει καποιος τηλ την πρωτη φορα που ακουει αυτος που με καλει οτι χτυπαει σε μενα κατευθειαν (με την πρωτη) χτυπανε μονο η γονδολα και το φαξ ενω τα δυο ασυρματα τηλ χτυπανε με την δευτερη του καλουμενου και με την τριτη. εχω δοκιμασει και ενα μονο ασυρματο κατευθειαν στην θεση τελ (με σπλιτερ) και  κατεθειαν στην τηλ πριζα χωρις σπλιτερ και μου εχει ακομη το προβλημα (χτυπαει με την 2 η 3 του καλουμενου) τι λετε να φταει; να σημηωθει οτι στους δυο προηγουμενους παροχους που ημουν (ote,forthnet) δεν ειχα αυτο το προβλημα

----------


## Tem

μέσα στη συσκευασία του Pirelli υπάρχει φίλτρο ?
Γιατί δεν το έχω ανοίξει ακόμα το κουτί .
Είναι απαραίτητο το φίλτρο ?

----------


## escapee

> μέσα στη συσκευασία του Pirelli υπάρχει φίλτρο ?
> Γιατί δεν το έχω ανοίξει ακόμα το κουτί .
> Είναι απαραίτητο το φίλτρο ?


ειναι απαρετητο στην περιπτωση που πιρελι και τηλεφωνα ειναι στην ιδια πριζα και σε καθε περιπτωση τα τηλεφωνα πρεπει να ειναι ολα με ενα φιλτρο

----------


## giwrgosth

> μέσα στη συσκευασία του Pirelli υπάρχει φίλτρο ?
> Γιατί δεν το έχω ανοίξει ακόμα το κουτί .
> Είναι απαραίτητο το φίλτρο ?


Splitter έχει στη συσκευασία, με δύο εξόδους για ένα τηλέφωνο και modem.
Αν βάλεις τηλέφωνα και σε άλλες πρίζες θες φίλτρο για κάθε συκσευή.
Χωρίς το splitter ή φίλτρο το τηλέφωνο δεν λειτουργεί.

----------


## jmarin

μια ερωτηση.
Ακουγεται καμια φορα οταν μιλατε στο τηλ ενα μπλι μπλικ απο μεσα σαν να πατιουνται πλικτρα του τηλεφωνου?

----------


## deathlok

> μια ερωτηση.
> Ακουγεται καμια φορα οταν μιλατε στο τηλ ενα μπλι μπλικ απο μεσα σαν να πατιουνται πλικτρα του τηλεφωνου?



την πρώτη μέρα που ενεργοποιήθηκα μόνο.(τώρα αν εμφανιστεί και πάλι δεν ξέρω γιατί on είναι αυτή)

----------


## escapee

> μια ερωτηση.
> Ακουγεται καμια φορα οταν μιλατε στο τηλ ενα μπλι μπλικ απο μεσα σαν να πατιουνται πλικτρα του τηλεφωνου?


μηπως αυτο τον ηχο τον ακους οποτε μιλας με εξυπηρετηση της ον;

----------


## jmarin

οχι οχι δεν λες αυτο. Οταν μιλαω γενικα

----------


## escapee

> παιδια εχω προβλημα. στην τηλ πριζα εχω συνδεσει το σπλιτερ(adsl,tel) του πιρελι. στο adsl βισμα εχω βαλει το  pirelli και στην θεση τελ εχω βαλει 4 τηλ συσκευες εκ τον οποιων η μια ειναι πολυμηχανημα φαξ, αλλη μια ειναι γονδολα και οι αλλες δυο ειναι ασυρματα τηλ πανασονικ. οταν με περνει καποιος τηλ την πρωτη φορα που ακουει αυτος που με καλει οτι χτυπαει σε μενα κατευθειαν (με την πρωτη) χτυπανε μονο η γονδολα και το φαξ ενω τα δυο ασυρματα τηλ χτυπανε με την δευτερη του καλουμενου και με την τριτη. εχω δοκιμασει και ενα μονο ασυρματο κατευθειαν στην θεση τελ (με σπλιτερ) και  κατεθειαν στην τηλ πριζα χωρις σπλιτερ και μου εχει ακομη το προβλημα (χτυπαει με την 2 η 3 του καλουμενου) τι λετε να φταει; να σημηωθει οτι στους δυο προηγουμενους παροχους που ημουν (ote,forthnet) δεν ειχα αυτο το προβλημα


μηπως εχει κανεις πιθανη απαντηση για το προβλημα μου;

----------


## grphoto

> ειναι απαρετητο στην περιπτωση που πιρελι και τηλεφωνα ειναι στην ιδια πριζα και σε καθε περιπτωση τα τηλεφωνα πρεπει να ειναι ολα με ενα φιλτρο


Μεσα στην συσκευασια υπαρχει splitter, προσωπικα το βαζω πανω, εστω και αν δεν δινω σε τηλεφωνο απο εκεινη την πριζα, αν δεν το βαλω η ταχυτητα και τα στοιχεια της συνδεσης πεφτουν δραματικα.

----------


## grphoto

> μηπως εχει κανεις πιθανη απαντηση για το προβλημα μου;



Προσωπικα σε ενα ασυρματο panasonic που εχω απο την εποχη που εχω ΟΤΕ ειχε μια καθυστερηση ενος χτυπηματος, ισως υπηρχε και πριν και σε σενα απλα τωρα ο χρονος μεγαλωσε για καποιο λογο και μπορεις και το παρατηρεις.


Δυστυχως εφυγα απο το γραφειο που εχω 3 συσκευες, fax panasonic, ασυρματο panasonic και μια ακομη σταθερη συσκευη για να το τσεκαρα. Θα το κοιταξω την Δευτερα.

----------


## escapee

> Προσωπικα σε ενα ασυρματο panasonic που εχω απο την εποχη που εχω ΟΤΕ ειχε μια καθυστερηση ενος χτυπηματος, ισως υπηρχε και πριν και σε σενα απλα τωρα ο χρονος μεγαλωσε για καποιο λογο και μπορεις και το παρατηρεις.
> 
> 
> Δυστυχως εφυγα απο το γραφειο που εχω 3 συσκευες, fax panasonic, ασυρματο panasonic και μια ακομη σταθερη συσκευη για να το τσεκαρα. Θα το κοιταξω την Δευτερα.


οχι δεν μου το παρουσιαζε αυτο σε forhnrt kai ote  που ειχα. το ειχα τσεκαρει. ολα χτυπαγαν μα την πρωτη

----------


## jmarin

απο τοτε που μπηκε και η αναγωριση το πολυ να κανει μισο χτυπημα καθυστερηση σε μενα οποτε για παρτοθς τηλ να τους το πεις

----------


## No-Name

Δεν έχω αναγνωριση παρα το γεγονός ότι την εχω ζητήσει προχθές και χθές χρεωθηκα κανονικά ταινία αν και έβλεπα μαυρη οθόνη επισης το νετ σέρνεται στα 500kbps......
Επίσης ανά 2λεπτά κόβεται το νετ,όχι ο αυγχρονισμός αλλά τα δεδομένα, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να μιλήσω από VoIP

Αυτό δεν είναι εντυπώσεις ενεργοποιημένων αλλά νημα απογοητευμενων.

Προσωπικά έχω ήδη κάνει αίτημα μετάβασης με φορητότητα στην HOL και αναμένω.
+1 ακόμα ότι οι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ με έχουν γραψει εκει που δεν πιάνει μελάνει.

----------


## escapee

> απο τοτε που μπηκε και η αναγωριση το πολυ να κανει μισο χτυπημα καθυστερηση σε μενα οποτε για παρτοθς τηλ να τους το πεις


εγω δεν εχω αναγνωριση ακομα αν και το ζητησα σαν αιτημα χθες δεν μου το εχουν κανει ακομα. εσυ το ειχες πει απο την αρχη; σε ποσο καιρο στο εκαναν

----------


## escapee

> Δεν έχω αναγνωριση παρα το γεγονός ότι την εχω ζητήσει προχθές και χθές χρεωθηκα κανονικά ταινία αν και έβλεπα μαυρη οθόνη επισης το νετ σέρνεται στα 500kbps......
> Επίσης ανά 2λεπτά κόβεται το νετ,όχι ο αυγχρονισμός αλλά τα δεδομένα, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να μιλήσω από VoIP
> 
> Αυτό δεν είναι εντυπώσεις ενεργοποιημένων αλλά νημα απογοητευμενων.
> 
> Προσωπικά έχω ήδη κάνει αίτημα μετάβασης με φορητότητα στην HOL και αναμένω.
> +1 ακόμα ότι οι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ με έχουν γραψει εκει που δεν πιάνει μελάνει.


φιλε πιστευεις οτι η χολ ειναι καλυτερη; αν ναι σε τι; να ξερω και εγω...

----------


## No-Name

Στο after sale support.....

----------


## giwrgosth

> Αυτό δεν είναι εντυπώσεις ενεργοποιημένων αλλά νημα απογοητευμενων.


Έγώ φίλε Νίκο κάνω υπομονή ακόμη με το τηλέφωνο που είναι νεκρό και ο καθένας μου λέει ότι του έρθει, αλλά καλού κακού σήμερα κάθησα και έγραψα δυο σελίδες αναλυτικά με την μέχρι τώρα κατάσταση την οποία έστειλα στην ΟΝ για ενημέρωση, αλλά και σε ΕΕΤΤ, ΙΝΚΑ.
Ας την έχουν και αυτοί και τους τονίζω ότι δεν θα δεχτώ λογαριασμό μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί πλήρως η τηλεφωνική γραμμή, συν το ότι θα απαιτήσω ότι κλήσεις κάνω προς αστικά και υπεραστικά από το κινητό μου, που υποτίθετε ότι θα τα έκανα από το δίκτυό τους δωρεάν.

----------


## No-Name

Δεν θα τους κάνω και 5η καταγγελία διότι πλέον έχει χαθεί και το νόημα.....

Απλά όταν έρθει η ώρα να μεταφερθώ στο άλλο δίκτυο ας διαβάσουν αυτό και μην τολμήσουν να με χρεώσουν ούτε ενα ευρώ για τέλος απενεργοποίησης διότι εκεί θα γίνει χαμός.

Τουλάχιστον αυτοί εκεί ξέρουν ότι δεν πάιζω...

----------


## escapee

> Στο after sale support.....


αν θυμαμαι καλα ησουν σε οτε μετα φορθνετ μετα ον και τωρα περιμενεις χολ. εσαι σιγουρος πως ειναι αψογο το after sale support; δεν εχουν αναμονες κτλ.; ενα αλλο ερωτημα. απο φορθνετ και ον δεν θα πληρωσεις τελη αποσυνδεσης;

----------


## No-Name

Στην 4νετ κανονικα πλήρωσα τέλη αποσύνδεσης ήθελα να φύγω χωρίς σημαντικά(όχι και τόσο δηλαδή)προβλήματα,από την Ον φευγω λόγω ερασιτεχνισμού στην διευθέτηση προβλημάτων,δεν γίνεται ανά 3 ημέρες να πάιρνω και να λέω δεν έχω τηλέφωνο φτιάχτε το.

HOL είχα και παλαιότερα...εκείνοι τουλάχιστον ασχολούνται.

----------


## jmarin

> εγω δεν εχω αναγνωριση ακομα αν και το ζητησα σαν αιτημα χθες δεν μου το εχουν κανει ακομα. εσυ το ειχες πει απο την αρχη; σε ποσο καιρο στο εκαναν


δεν το εβαλαν απο την αρχη οπως ηταν αναμενομενο. Τους πηρα τηλ την επομενη και το ειπα αλλα με εγραψαν. Μιλησα Ξανα με τεχνικο ειδε οτι δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει και παλι δεν ειδα τιποτα. Μετα απο 2 μερες ξαναπηρα και μιλησα με εναν που καταλαβαινε του ειπα για το προβλημα που ειχα με το τηλ και το εφτιαξε(εν μερει) και μου ενεργοποιησε την αναγνωριση την επομενη μερα. Οποτε παρε τηλ και πες τους και αν βλεπεις οτι δεν μπαινει την επομενη μερα παλι τηλεφωνο αλλα μονο με τεχνικο να μιλας!

----------


## No-Name

Το να περιμένεις μια ωρα σε κάθε κλήση είναι κουραστικό....νομίζω ο καθένας εδώ μέσα έχει σημαντικότερα θέματα να ασχοληθεί από το να παρακαλάει την ΟΝ

----------


## escapee

> Στην 4νετ κανονικα πλήρωσα τέλη αποσύνδεσης ήθελα να φύγω χωρίς σημαντικά(όχι και τόσο δηλαδή)προβλήματα,από την Ον φευγω λόγω ερασιτεχνισμού στην διευθέτηση προβλημάτων,δεν γίνεται ανά 3 ημέρες να πάιρνω και να λέω δεν έχω τηλέφωνο φτιάχτε το.
> 
> HOL είχα και παλαιότερα...εκείνοι τουλάχιστον ασχολούνται.


να σου ευχηθω καλες υπηρεσιες τοτε. αλλα πιστευω πως και η χολ στο ιδιο καζανι ειναι. παλιοτερα ισως που ειχες δεν ηατν full llu . και εγω ειχα forthnet shared llu και δεν ειχα προβλημα, σε full ομως κλαψε μανουλα ειναι.

----------


## No-Name

Μα δεν σκάω....ακόμα και η HOL να μην κάτσει έχω την επιλογή να γυρισω στον ΟΤΕ και πίστεψε με δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τα χρήματα εφόσον έχω το κεφαλι μου ήσυχο

----------


## escapee

> δεν το εβαλαν απο την αρχη οπως ηταν αναμενομενο. Τους πηρα τηλ την επομενη και το ειπα αλλα με εγραψαν. Μιλησα Ξανα με τεχνικο ειδε οτι δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει και παλι δεν ειδα τιποτα. Μετα απο 2 μερες ξαναπηρα και μιλησα με εναν που καταλαβαινε του ειπα για το προβλημα που ειχα με το τηλ και το εφτιαξε(εν μερει) και μου ενεργοποιησε την αναγνωριση την επομενη μερα. Οποτε παρε τηλ και πες τους και αν βλεπεις οτι δεν μπαινει την επομενη μερα παλι τηλεφωνο αλλα μονο με τεχνικο να μιλας!


μεχρι και τωρα που γραφω αυτο το μηνυμα ειμαι 1:30:10 δευτερολεπτα σε αναμονη για τεχνικο στο τηλ ... θα τους μαμησω... παιρνω ηδη ξανα για την αναγνωριση

----------


## escapee

> Μα δεν σκάω....ακόμα και η HOL να μην κάτσει έχω την επιλογή να γυρισω στον ΟΤΕ και πίστεψε με δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τα χρήματα εφόσον έχω το κεφαλι μου ήσυχο


καλα αφου εχεις τα χρηματα γιατι δεν καθεσε στον οτε εξαρχης; λεω εγω τωρα..

----------


## No-Name

Δεν είναι ότι τα έχω και ρέουν....όλοι εσείς γιατι δεν κάθεστε στον ΟΤΕ?όχι φυσικά και δεν σας απασχολούν τα χρήματα αλλά τα Mbps...έτσι και εγώ ώς κοινός Έλληνας στερημένος του Broadband είπα να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου στους εναλλακτικούς

----------


## WagItchyef

Εγώ μένω κοντά στην Πατησίων, και έχω ON (Όλα Σε Ένα) από 30/10, και είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος. Πιο αναλυτικά:

1) Τηλεφωνία: Το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει άψογα. Δουλεύει όπως την διαφημίζουν. Βαθμολογία: 10/10.


2) Τηλεόραση: Η τηλεόραση δουλεύει αρκετά καλά.

  Ι)  Αυτό που θα ήθελα και λείπει, είναι η δυνατότητα να αλλάξω την σειρά από τα κανάλια (Ελληνικά και Δορυφορικά). Επίσης δεν παρέχουν τα ψηφιακά κανάλια (Πρίσμα+ κ.λ.π.). Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα τους ήταν τόσο δύσκολο να βάλουν ψηφιακό αποκωδικοποιητή σε μία από τις κεραίες τους. Φαντάζομαι ότι βρίσκονται ακόμη στο κατασκευαστικό στάδιο και θα τα βάλουν αργότερα (μαζί με μερικά δορυφορικά που λείπουν όπως το CNN και το MTV).

   Βαθμολογία: 8/10.

  ΙΙ) On Rec: Πολύ καλό, έχει το πρόγραμμα των τελευταίων τριών 24ώρων, και δουλεύει όπως το διαφημίζουν.

   Βαθμολογία: 10/10

  ΙΙΙ) On Cinema: Δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει για να δω καμία ταινία, αλλά η οργάνωση των τίτλων και πληροφοριών των ταινιών ανά κατηγορίες (Δράσης, Επιστημονικής Φαντασίας, Δραματικές, κ.λ.π.) και αλφαβητικά, οι προτεινόμενες της εβδομάδας, κ.λ.π. είναι αρκετά καλά. Οι τιμές είναι κάπως παραπάνω από το video club, αλλά φαίνονται ευκρινώς στις πληροφορίες κάθε ταινίας..

Βαθμολογία: 9.5/10.


3) Internet: Ονομαστική σύνδεση: ~16 Mbps/1 Mbps, αλλά στην πράξη κατεβάζω γύρω στα 180-200 KB/sec, δηλαδή περίπου στο 10% της ονομαστικής σύνδεσης. Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν έχουν επαρκές bandwidth με εξωτερικό και AIX (Athens Internet eXchange) - αν χρησιμοποιούν το τελευταίο. Είναι πιο γρήγορο από την 768/192 Kbps που είχα πριν στην Forthnet, οπότε είμαι ικανοποιημένος, αλλά περιμένω περισσότερα.

Βαθμολογία: 6/10.


Σύνοψη: Είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος.

Συνολική Βαθμολογία (μέσος όρος των ανωτέρω βαθμολογιών): 8.4/10.

----------


## intech

> Στο after sale support.....


και στο pre sales support......... και customer and technical support.........
Support??????
Υ/Γ Ευχαριστημένος πελάτης, που τρέμει με οσα διαβάζει και μαθαίνει (απο λίγους είναι αλήθεια) γνωστούς. :Thinking:

----------


## escapee

> Δεν είναι ότι τα έχω και ρέουν....όλοι εσείς γιατι δεν κάθεστε στον ΟΤΕ?όχι φυσικά και δεν σας απασχολούν τα χρήματα αλλά τα Mbps...έτσι και εγώ ώς κοινός Έλληνας στερημένος του Broadband είπα να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου στους εναλλακτικούς


οκ ειχα απορια χωρις ενδεχομενο δολο... ευχαριστω

----------


## escapee

> Εγώ μένω κοντά στην Πατησίων, και έχω ON (Όλα Σε Ένα) από 30/10, και είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος. Πιο αναλυτικά:
> 
> 1) Τηλεφωνία: Το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει άψογα. Δουλεύει όπως την διαφημίζουν. Βαθμολογία: 10/10.
> 
> 
> 2) Τηλεόραση: Η τηλεόραση δουλεύει αρκετά καλά.
> 
>   Ι)  Αυτό που θα ήθελα και λείπει, είναι η δυνατότητα να αλλάξω την σειρά από τα κανάλια (Ελληνικά και Δορυφορικά). Επίσης δεν παρέχουν τα ψηφιακά κανάλια (Πρίσμα+ κ.λ.π.). Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα τους ήταν τόσο δύσκολο να βάλουν ψηφιακό αποκωδικοποιητή σε μία από τις κεραίες τους. Φαντάζομαι ότι βρίσκονται ακόμη στο κατασκευαστικό στάδιο και θα τα βάλουν αργότερα (μαζί με μερικά δορυφορικά που λείπουν όπως το CNN και το MTV).
> 
> ...


συγνωμη που θα το πω και χωρις παρεξηγηση ετσι οπως γραφεις σε περναω σε ατομο της ον.. 1 χρονο κοντευω στο σαιτ και δεν εχω δει πιο αναλυτυκοτερες εντυπωσεις για καποιο παροχο... σε καθε περιπτωση χαιρομαι που καποιος πλησιαζει τοσο πολυ στα υποσχομενα της ον

----------


## grphoto

> Στο after sale support.....


Ο Μαρκος - ακα Erateinos μετα απο τα απειρα χρονια αποφασισε να κοψει την HOL πηγε λοιπον τα κουτια (ναι ειχε κρατησει και τα κουτια) πισω και το ατομο στο after sales support του λεει "γιατι εδω στην γωνια εχει χτυπηθει το κουτι ? και γιατι εχει 2 σταγονες πανω? (εβρεχε εκεινη την μερα εξω)"
Ετσι για να μην ξεχνιομαστε, προσωπικα χωρις να εννοω αυτο το περιστατικο δεν εχω καλη εντυπωση για την  HOL, και με ενα γυρω που εχω κανει και εγω απο ολες τις εταιριες περα απο εδω που ειμαι στην ΟΝ και μεχρι στιγμης ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος, θετικες εντυπωσεις μου αφησαν λιγο η FORTHNET και περισσοτερο η VIVODI που μπορει να σου βγαζει την πιστη να σε συνδεσει (ευτυχως εγω δεν ειχα καθυστερησεις) αλλα η συνδεση μου παντα ηταν αψογη στον CUBE.

----------


## erateinos

> Ο Μαρκος - ακα Erateinos μετα απο τα απειρα χρονια αποφασισε να κοψει την HOL πηγε λοιπον τα κουτια (ναι ειχε κρατησει και τα κουτια) πισω και το ατομο στο after sales support του λεει "γιατι εδω στην γωνια εχει χτυπηθει το κουτι ? και γιατι εχει 2 σταγονες πανω? (εβρεχε εκεινη την μερα εξω)"
> Ετσι για να μην ξεχνιομαστε, προσωπικα χωρις να εννοω αυτο το περιστατικο δεν εχω καλη εντυπωση για την  HOL, και με ενα γυρω που εχω κανει και εγω απο ολες τις εταιριες περα απο εδω που ειμαι στην ΟΝ και μεχρι στιγμης ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος, θετικες εντυπωσεις μου αφησαν λιγο η FORTHNET και περισσοτερο η VIVODI που μπορει να σου βγαζει την πιστη να σε συνδεσει (ευτυχως εγω δεν ειχα καθυστερησεις) αλλα η συνδεση μου παντα ηταν αψογη στον CUBE.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
τι μνήμη ελέφαντα έχεις !!!  :One thumb up: 



Off Topic


		γενικά έχετε καταλάβει ότι δεν μου αρέσει να γκρινιάζω,
εάν ήμουνα ευχαριστημένος δεν θα έφευγα για να αναζητήσω την τύχη μου στο άγνωστο  :Whistle: 
δυο μικρές αλλά σημαντικές λεπτομέρειες θα αναφέρω για τον προηγούμενο πάροχο που ήμουνα
1) πλήρωνα για 4ΜΒ που ποτέ δεν τα είδα   
2) τα τιμολόγια (σαν επαγγελματίας) μου τα έστελναν και 1 μήνα μετά το τρίμηνο που ήταν να αποδώσω Φ.Π.Α.  :Crazy: 
(πλήρωνα με την γνωστή κάρτα που είναι στον ίδιο όμιλο)

----------


## intech

> συγνωμη που θα το πω και χωρις παρεξηγηση ετσι οπως γραφεις σε περναω σε ατομο της ον.. 1 χρονο κοντευω στο σαιτ και δεν εχω δει πιο αναλυτυκοτερες εντυπωσεις για καποιο παροχο... σε καθε περιπτωση χαιρομαι που καποιος πλησιαζει τοσο πολυ στα υποσχομενα της ον


Φίλε escapee

 Εχεις Δίκαιο. Ειμαι και εγώ άτομο της Ον, οπως και άλλα ατομα του Forum, μας πληρώνει ανα post, και το forum η ον μας το υπέδειξε να το διαβάζουμε και να συμμετέχουμαι πριν λίγες ημέρες. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Η γνώμη καθενός , οπως και η δική σου ειναι μεν σεβαστή, αλλα οχι κατ ανάγκη αποδεκτή.

----------


## erateinos

> Δεν είναι ότι τα έχω και ρέουν....όλοι εσείς γιατι δεν κάθεστε στον ΟΤΕ?όχι φυσικά και δεν σας απασχολούν τα χρήματα αλλά τα Mbps...έτσι και εγώ ώς κοινός Έλληνας στερημένος του Broadband είπα να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου στους εναλλακτικούς


Νίκο αυτό που εκτιμώ σε εσένα,
είναι ότι και να σου έχει συμβεί με τους παρόχους,
δεν κάθεσαι να αναλωθείς κατηγορώντας τους. 



Off Topic


		δεν μου κάνεις σαν πάροχος ? πάω στον επόμενο, στον προηγούμενο  :Wink: 



 :Respekt:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> συγνωμη που θα το πω και χωρις παρεξηγηση ετσι οπως γραφεις σε περναω σε ατομο της ον.. 1 χρονο κοντευω στο σαιτ και δεν εχω δει πιο αναλυτυκοτερες εντυπωσεις για καποιο παροχο... σε καθε περιπτωση χαιρομαι που καποιος πλησιαζει τοσο πολυ στα υποσχομενα της ον


Δηλαδή, όποιος λέει οτι είναι ικανοποιημένος από τον πάροχό του, υποχρεωτικά δουλεύει σε αυτόν κατά την λογική σου...

Εύγε.

----------


## escapee

> Δηλαδή, όποιος λέει οτι είναι ικανοποιημένος από τον πάροχό του, υποχρεωτικά δουλεύει σε αυτόν κατά την λογική σου...
> 
> Εύγε.


οχι δεν ειναι αυτο που λες.. διαβασε καλα το κειμενο και μετα πες μου. πολυ ορθογραφημενο κτλ

----------


## Tem

Οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις είναι παραπάνω απο θετικές. Καλό browsing , καλή τηλεφωνία. TV δεν δοκίμασα ακόμα.
Θα επανέλθω πιστεύω και με πιο πολλές θετικές εντυπώσεις. Αυτό που προέχει τώρα είναι να περαστεί το νέο firmware. Eπίσης το Pirelli μου φαίνεται αρκετά αξιόλογο και κομψό. Δεν έχω ακόμα άποψη για το TV Box που είναι ακόμα στο κουτί του.

----------


## WagItchyef

> συγνωμη που θα το πω και χωρις παρεξηγηση ετσι οπως γραφεις σε περναω σε ατομο της ον.. 1 χρονο κοντευω στο σαιτ και δεν εχω δει πιο αναλυτυκοτερες εντυπωσεις για καποιο παροχο... σε καθε περιπτωση χαιρομαι που καποιος πλησιαζει τοσο πολυ στα υποσχομενα της ον


Αν εννοείς σαν άνθρωπο της ΟΝ, δεν είμαι. Είμαι νέος χρήστης.  :Smile: 

Βασικά μίλησα για τα δεδομένα. Όσον αφορά την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, έχω φάει και εγώ χρόνο αναμονής πάρα πολύ, τόσον που με απασχολεί πόσο θα μου έρθει ο τελικός λογαριασμός του ΟΤΕ.  :Razz:  Βασικά από την εμπειρία μου, αν τους πάρεις καθημερινά από το πρωί μέχρι 13:00-13:30, περιμένεις "μόνο" κανά πεντάλεπτο-δεκάλεπτο... και φυσικά αγνοείς το μήνυμα που λέει κάτι σαν "για την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτησή σας καλύτερα να πάρετε αργότερα".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kifa

Τελικά πήγα απο εκεί !!

Το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται οτι για καποιο αόρατο λόγο εχει γίνει καινουργια εγγραφη για ΟΝ ( ?) απο κάποιον αόρατο πωλητή που δεν εχει καν στοιχεία του μεσα στο συτημα της ΟΝ και μου εκοψαν τηλέφωνο και τηλεόραση για να ξεκινησουν οι διαδικασίες απο την αρχή ... (?) ... το περίεργο σε όλους ειναι για ποιο λόγο δεν μου εκοψαν ΚΑΙ το ιντερνετ ...

Δευτέρα μου είπαν θα μου επαναφέρουν τηλέφωνο και τηλεόραση και θα διαγράψουν την μυστηριώδη δευτερη αιτηση ...

Τουλάχιστον ο τεχνικος με κάλυψε πληρως και ηταν συμπαθεστατος και πολυ ευγενικός !! ..

Υπομονη Αδέρφια !!! 

 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## costar

καλησπερα και απο εμενα,,,

 εγω παιδια συνεχιζω να εχω προβληματα με την ΟΝ

εδω και ενα μηνα απο 3/10 ειμε ON....
περιμενοντας πολες ωρες στο 13801.... και σχεδον καθημερινα.. καταφερα να ερθει τεχνικος στο σπιτι να ελενξει την γραμμη μου.
μου ειπε ολα ΟΚ...και οτι θα μπορω να εχω και ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο (κατι που μεχρι σημερα δεν εχει γινει).
εδω και μερικες μερες εχω ιντερνετ 6779/511, αλλα τηλεοραση ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ. .... ΜΟΝΟ  DTT ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ

δεν μπορω να βγαλω ακρη μαζι τους... εχω αγανακτισει.... 
και το πιο ωραιο?... με εχουν χρεωσει για υπηρεσιες που δεν εχω εδω και ενα μηνα....

και επισεις με χρεωνουν που καλω το 13801 ... που λενε οτι αμμα καλεις απο δικια τους γραμμη, δεν χρεωνεσε...

πολλα ψεμματα....και συνεχιζουν....με κοροιδευουν?????????...

ελπιζω εδω που μπηκα σημερα νεο μελος....να βρεθει καποιος να με κατατοπι και να με βοηθησει

σας ευχαριστω

----------


## WagItchyef

> καλησπερα και απο εμενα,,,
> 
>  εγω παιδια συνεχιζω να εχω προβληματα με την ΟΝ
> 
> εδω και ενα μηνα απο 3/10 ειμε ON....
> περιμενοντας πολες ωρες στο 13801.... και σχεδον καθημερινα.. καταφερα να ερθει τεχνικος στο σπιτι να ελενξει την γραμμη μου.
> μου ειπε ολα ΟΚ...και οτι θα μπορω να εχω και ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο (κατι που μεχρι σημερα δεν εχει γινει).
> εδω και μερικες μερες εχω ιντερνετ 6779/511, αλλα τηλεοραση ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ. .... ΜΟΝΟ  DTT ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ
> 
> ...


Έχω την αίσθηση ότι η τηλεόραση πρέπει να πιάνει ~10 Mbps (ένας γνωστός μου είπε ~4-6 Mbps, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς), έτσι μπορεί να μην έχεις TV λόγω χαμηλής ταχύτητας. Γιατί δεν σε έβαλαν στα 16 Mbps; Εμένα η σύνδεση είναι 15227/1023 (απορώ γιατί δεν μου το έκαναν 16384/1024 ακριβώς) και η τηλεόραση παίζει OK.

----------


## af9pk

> συγνωμη που θα το πω και χωρις παρεξηγηση ετσι οπως γραφεις σε περναω σε ατομο της ον.. 1 χρονο κοντευω στο σαιτ και δεν εχω δει πιο αναλυτυκοτερες εντυπωσεις για καποιο παροχο... σε καθε περιπτωση χαιρομαι που καποιος πλησιαζει τοσο πολυ στα υποσχομενα της ον


Συγγνώμη που θα στο πω, και χωρίς παρεξήγηση, αλλά έτσι όπως γράφεις μοιάζει να μην έχεις διαβάζει καν αυτό που έγραψε. Έγραψε: "_στην πράξη κατεβάζω γύρω στα 180-200 KB/sec, δηλαδή περίπου στο 10% της ονομαστικής σύνδεσης_" και "_Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν έχουν επαρκές bandwidth με εξωτερικό και AIX_ " και εσύ κατάλαβες πως διαφημίζει τόσο πολύ την On που δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι υπάλληλος;

...

Συγγνώμη αν το κείμενο είναι ορθογραφημένο, σας διαβεβαιώ πως δεν είμαι υπάλληλος της On.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> οχι δεν ειναι αυτο που λες.. διαβασε καλα το κειμενο και μετα πες μου. πολυ ορθογραφημενο κτλ


Καλημέρα,

εγώ νομίζω ότι έχει παραγίνει το κακό..
Δεν τολμά να πει κάποιος ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα ή ότι έχει λίγα με τον πάροχό του, και αρχίζουμε τα γνωστά περί υπαλλήλων...
Βαρέθηκα.
Φαντάζομαι ότι και στα forum των άλλων εναλλακτικών συμβαίνει το ίδιο [δεν έχω πάει από εκεί να το διαπιστώσω].
Βαρέθηκα [πάλι].

----------


## asirigos

Φίλε Παναγιώτη συμφωνώ μαζί σου.

Κάθε μέρα τα ίδια και τα ίδια.

Βαρέθηκα και παρα πολύ.

----------


## nnn

Παρακαλώ να σταματήσει η συζήτηση περί "υπαλλήλων".

----------


## sgatz

Είναι το πρώτο μου post.Μόλις πήρα ημ/νια απο ον για 15-19/11 και μενω αμφιαράου κάτω απο δυρραχίου και ήθελα αν κάποιος με ον μένει εκεί κοντά να γράψει εντυπώσεις και που βρίσκεται το dslam εκεί.Ευχαριστώ παιδιά

----------


## kokonik

Τριτη μερα σημερα και τα προβληματα που εχω ειναι τα εξης

α)Δεν ξεπερναω στο κατεβασμα τα 50-60 kb/s(εχω δοκιμασει διαφορα πραγματα και τα εχω διακοψει)Αυτο πως μπορω να το βελτιωσω λιγο?
β)Συχνες αποσυνδεσεις
γ)Ιντερνετ και iptv δυκολα να υπαρχουν μαζι!!!
δ)Αναγνωριση κλησεων

*INTERNET*
						ADSL:   Physical Up
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1016 Kbps.
Download:  12828 Kbps.

Operation Data  Upstream  Downstream

Noise Margin      7 dB7      dB

Attenuation    18 dB   34 dB


Το Noise Margin υπαρχει τροπος να ανεβει απο εμας η απο την on?Τωρα ξαφνικα και για πρωτη φορα πηγε 8
......

----------


## intech

> Τριτη μερα σημερα και τα προβληματα που εχω ειναι τα εξης
> 
> α)Δεν ξεπερναω στο κατεβασμα τα 50-60 kb/s(εχω δοκιμασει διαφορα πραγματα και τα εχω διακοψει)Αυτο πως μπορω να το βελτιωσω λιγο?
> β)Συχνες αποσυνδεσεις
> γ)Ιντερνετ και iptv δυκολα να υπαρχουν μαζι!!!
> δ)Αναγνωριση κλησεων
> 
> *INTERNET*
>                         ADSL: Physical Up
> ...


3 μέρα , σε τεστάρουν (ελπίζω) κανε λίγο υπομονή.
Για το noise margin κάνε ελεγχο στήν  καλλωδίωση σου.

----------


## escapee

> Φίλε escapee
> 
>  Εχεις Δίκαιο. Ειμαι και εγώ άτομο της Ον, οπως και άλλα ατομα του Forum, μας πληρώνει ανα post, και το forum η ον μας το υπέδειξε να το διαβάζουμε και να συμμετέχουμαι πριν λίγες ημέρες..
> Η γνώμη καθενός , οπως και η δική σου ειναι μεν σεβαστή, αλλα οχι κατ ανάγκη αποδεκτή.


συγχαρητηρια τοτε φιλαρακο . καλη μπαζα....

----------


## Tem

περιμένω ακόμα το τελευταίο firmware. Πιστεύω να μη με ξεχάσουν

----------


## intech

> συγχαρητηρια τοτε φιλαρακο . καλη μπαζα....


Παρακαλώ να σταματήσει η συζήτηση περί "υπαλλήλων".
Σέβομαι απόλυτα την αποψη και επιθυμία του nnn

----------


## erateinos

> Το Noise Margin υπαρχει τροπος να ανεβει απο εμας η απο την on?Τωρα ξαφνικα και για πρωτη φορα πηγε 8
> ......




Off Topic



θα σε μαλώσω  :Razz:   :Smile: 



κοίταξε στο Συχνές ερωτήσεις για internet και iptv  :Wink: 




> πως μπορώ να βελτιώσω το noise margin ?
> 
> α) δοκιμάζετε να συνδέσετε απευθείας την γραμμή του τηλεφώνου μα το pirelli και ελέγχετε πάλι τα στοιχεία της γραμμής σας
> (το pirelli κανει reboot, μετά από 2 λεπτά το βλέπετε)
> β)Το καλώδιο που πάει από το τηλέφωνο στο ρούτερ πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατό μικρότερο γίνεται.
> γ) Οποιαδήποτε άλλη συσκευή χρησιμοποιεί ρεύμα πρέπει να είναι 1μ+ μακριά άπω το ρούτερ και την γραμμή.
> 
> δ) Το καλύτερο είναι η κεντρική γραμμή να είναι κοντά στην πόρτα του σπιτιού (έξοδο) για λιγότερες απώλειες.
> 
> ε) δοκιμάζετε με άλλο spliter

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Εγώ μένω κοντά στην Πατησίων, και έχω ON (Όλα Σε Ένα) από 30/10, και είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένος. Πιο αναλυτικά:
> 
> 1) Τηλεφωνία: Το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει άψογα. Δουλεύει όπως την διαφημίζουν. Βαθμολογία: 10/10.
> 
> 
> 2) Τηλεόραση: Η τηλεόραση δουλεύει αρκετά καλά.
> 
>   Ι)  Αυτό που θα ήθελα και λείπει, είναι η δυνατότητα να αλλάξω την σειρά από τα κανάλια (Ελληνικά και Δορυφορικά). Επίσης δεν παρέχουν τα ψηφιακά κανάλια (Πρίσμα+ κ.λ.π.). Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα τους ήταν τόσο δύσκολο να βάλουν ψηφιακό αποκωδικοποιητή σε μία από τις κεραίες τους. Φαντάζομαι ότι βρίσκονται ακόμη στο κατασκευαστικό στάδιο και θα τα βάλουν αργότερα (μαζί με μερικά δορυφορικά που λείπουν όπως το CNN και το MTV).
> 
> ...


Στα ποσα συγχρονιζεις φιλε ?

----------


## costar

> Έχω την αίσθηση ότι η τηλεόραση πρέπει να πιάνει ~10 Mbps (ένας γνωστός μου είπε ~4-6 Mbps, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς), έτσι μπορεί να μην έχεις TV λόγω χαμηλής ταχύτητας. Γιατί δεν σε έβαλαν στα 16 Mbps; Εμένα η σύνδεση είναι 15227/1023 (απορώ γιατί δεν μου το έκαναν 16384/1024 ακριβώς) και η τηλεόραση παίζει OK.



Δεν ξερω γιατι δεν με ανεβαζουν αλλο... και δεν εχω και καμια απαντηση απο αυτους... οσο και να εχω ζορισει τα πραγματα....οσο και να εχω φωναξει.... ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ  ΑΠΑΝΤΟΥΝ   !!!!!!!!   σκετη τρελα......σημερα αλλα 25 λεπτα περιμενα στο 13801.....αγανακτησα και το εκλεισα :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## intech

> Δεν ξερω γιατι δεν με ανεβαζουν αλλο... και δεν εχω και καμια απαντηση απο αυτους... οσο και να εχω ζορισει τα πραγματα....οσο και να εχω φωναξει.... ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΟΥΝ !!!!!!!! σκετη τρελα......σημερα αλλα 25 λεπτα περιμενα στο 13801.....αγανακτησα και το εκλεισα


Τα στατιστικά σου???

----------


## sgatz

καμια απάντηση βρε παιδιά?Ακούω τοσα για τα dslam,είδα τον χαρτη μπροστά αλλα ακρη δεν έβγαλα που έχει dslam η ον κοντα στη δυρραχιου στα σεπόλια....Αν μπορεί ας με βοηθήσει κάποιος...και ενα δεύτερο...επειδή δεν έχω εγκαταστήσει ασύρματα router και τέτοια ζήτησα τεχνικο και ενω κατα την αίτηση η υπάλληλος είπε χωρις χρέωση χθες μου ζήτησαν 54 ευρα.ξέρει κανεις κάτι?είναι ευκολο να το κανω μονος μου?

σας ευχαριστω για τη βοήθεια εκ των προτέρων και το forum για την φιλοξενία

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Έχω την αίσθηση ότι η τηλεόραση πρέπει να πιάνει ~10 Mbps (ένας γνωστός μου είπε ~4-6 Mbps, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς), έτσι μπορεί να μην έχεις TV λόγω χαμηλής ταχύτητας. Γιατί δεν σε έβαλαν στα 16 Mbps; Εμένα η σύνδεση είναι 15227/1023 (απορώ γιατί δεν μου το έκαναν 16384/1024 ακριβώς) και η τηλεόραση παίζει OK.


Φιλε δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κατεβαζεις max με 180-200 οταν συγχρονιζεις τοσο ψηλα.

Τσεκαρε το σε αξιοπιστα site με χρηση accelerator.

----------


## manolis1976

Εμενα απο την πρωτη μερα δουλευουν ολα τελεια!!!

----------


## costar

> Τα στατιστικά σου???




#

Stream Type


Actual Data Rate

Up Stream           511 (Kbps.)

Down Stream     6779 (Kbps.)




Noise Margin

15 dB  up


9 dB    down




Attenuation


19 dB   up


38 dB    down

----------


## WagItchyef

> Φιλε δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κατεβαζεις max με 180-200 οταν συγχρονιζεις τοσο ψηλα.
> 
> Τσεκαρε το σε αξιοπιστα site με χρηση accelerator.


Τώρα μόλις έκανα δοκιμαστικό download από server της Microsoft το SP2 των XP (http://tinyurl.com/7xthn) και έπιασα ~100-110 KB/sec. Ακολουθεί συνημμένο screenshot.

----------


## makiro3

Βάλε τον Internet Download Manager να δεις άσπρη μέρα

----------


## costar

> Τώρα μόλις έκανα δοκιμαστικό download από server της Microsoft το SP2 των XP (http://tinyurl.com/7xthn) και έπιασα ~100-110 KB/sec. Ακολουθεί συνημμένο screenshot.




εκανα και εγωμια δοκιμη... δες αυτο για να  χαρεις..!!!!!

----------


## Tem

σήμερα το πρωί και ενώ είχα ακόμα το παλαιό firmware σκέφτηκα να κάνω ένα reboot. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι με την επανεκκίνηση πέρασε το νέο firmware  :Smile: 
Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι έχει κλειδώσει στα 10240  :What..?: . Γιατί δεν με αναβάθμισαν στα 16 Mbps? 
Tα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι πολύ καλά και το SNR πολύ ψηλό  :Thinking: 
Τώρα τι γίνεται ? :Confused:

----------


## escapee

> σήμερα το πρωί και ενώ είχα ακόμα το παλαιό firmware σκέφτηκα να κάνω ένα reboot. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι με την επανεκκίνηση πέρασε το νέο firmware 
> Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι έχει κλειδώσει στα 10240 . Γιατί δεν με αναβάθμισαν στα 16 Mbps? 
> Tα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι πολύ καλά και το SNR πολύ ψηλό 
> Τώρα τι γίνεται ?


καλημερα φιλαρακο. ποιοι firmware εχεις τωρα; 
για να ανεβεις στα 16 παρε τηλ να τους πεις να σε ανεβασουν

----------


## erateinos

> σήμερα το πρωί και ενώ είχα ακόμα το παλαιό firmware σκέφτηκα να κάνω ένα reboot. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι με την επανεκκίνηση πέρασε το νέο firmware 
> Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι έχει κλειδώσει στα 10240 . Γιατί δεν με αναβάθμισαν στα 16 Mbps? 
> Tα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι πολύ καλά και το SNR πολύ ψηλό 
> Τώρα τι γίνεται ?


καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα   :Smile: 
ανυπόμονο και ανήσυχο πνεύμα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
αύριο δεν ήταν κανονικά να σε ενεργοποιήσουν?  :Whistle: 



Off Topic


		άσε που ολόκληρη ορχήστρα σου έφερα και δεν απάντησες εδώ   :Razz:

----------


## escapee

καλη βδομαδα και απο μενα, ερατεινος αν ξερεις απαντα. εχω προβλημα τηλεφωνιας. πρεπει να παρο 2-3 φορες τον ιδιο αριθμο για να πιασω γραμμη. χθες εβλεπα ον ρεκ και μετα πηγα να πηδησω τις διαφημησεις και με εβγαλε σε ασχετη ταινια και μετα δεν εβλαπα κανενα προγραμα της κυριακης. και του σαββατου το εβλεπα μονο μεχρι τις 21:00(σε ολα τα καναλια αυτο) μετα τπτ εκανα speedtest speedtest.net και με ελλαδα μου βγαζει 12mb  με σαν φρατζισκο 2 mb με ρωμη 4-5 mb(δοκιασα ευρωπη και εκτος ευρωπης) σε αυτο ειναι προβλημα (την ταχυτητα εννοω) αυτο με τα πινγκ τι ειναι; που διαβαζω; ευχαριστω!

----------


## papakion

Καλη εβδομαδα σε ολους.

ΤΟ Σαββατοκυριακο ειχα και γω θεματάκια με το net. Διακοπές και φυσικά restart γαι να "συνέλθει". Ας ελπίσουμε οτι δεν θα συνεχίσει ετσι ο Νοέμβριος!
Τηλεφωνία jet. κανενα πρόβλημα... όπως Αμερική!!! (που ελεγε η έγχρωμη φίλη μας την δεκαετία του 80(?)

----------


## Tem

> καλημερα φιλαρακο. ποιοι firmware εχεις τωρα; 
> για να ανεβεις στα 16 παρε τηλ να τους πεις να σε ανεβασουν


θα οπλιστώ με υπομονή και θα πάρω τηλέφωνο για να με ανεβάσουν :One thumb up: 
Το 1.21 έχω τώρα.




> καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα  
> ανυπόμονο και ανήσυχο πνεύμα 
> αύριο δεν ήταν κανονικά να σε ενεργοποιήσουν? 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		άσε που ολόκληρη ορχήστρα σου έφερα και δεν απάντησες εδώ


αύριο ήταν κανονικά να με ενεργοποιήσουν αλλά εγώ βιάστηκα και έκανα την 
ενεργοποίηση μόνος μου  :Razz: . Αν μάλιστα είχα ανοίξει τη συσκευασία που μου 
είχε στείλει η ΟΝ (παραλαβή 25/10) δύο μέρες νωρίτερα , δηλαδή 1/11 θα με είχα 
ενεργοποιήσει πολύ πιο σύντομα  :Whistle: . Είμαι περίεργος τι θα κάνει ο τεχνικός που θα έλθει αύριο. Μάλλον θα έλθει για να του δείξω τις συνδέσεις που έκανα στον κατανεμητή  :Laughing: 



Off Topic


		Για μια ακόμα φορά καλώς σας βρήκα στην παρέα της ΟΝ
 :Saxophone:  :Tuba:  :Drumming:  :Celloplaying:  :Guitar: contrabas :Trombone:  :Guitar:  :Saxophone:  :Saxophone:  :Trombone:  :Tuba:  :Tuba:  :Drumkit:  :Guitar: saxophone :Trombone:  :Trombone: 

φέρνω λοιπόν κι εγώ μια Jazz Big Band για να ανταποδώσω στην θερμή υποδοχή που μου
επιφυλάχθηκε.

----------


## cnp5

> εκανα και εγωμια δοκιμη... δες αυτο για να  χαρεις..!!!!!





> Τώρα μόλις έκανα δοκιμαστικό download από server της Microsoft το SP2 των XP (http://tinyurl.com/7xthn) και έπιασα ~100-110 KB/sec. Ακολουθεί συνημμένο screenshot.


Και οι δυο σας κατεβάζετε χωρίς download manager. Ο λόγος που κατεβάζετε τόσο αργά είναι ότι, μάλλον, λόγο μικρού bandwidth έχουν βάλει download cap σε κάθε connection. Ο Internet Explorer και ο Firefox όταν κατεβάζουν αρχεία, τα κατεβάζουν με ένα μόνο connection. Αν θέλετε να κατεβάσετε (μέχρι να γίνει αναβάθμιση στις γραμμές με το εξωτερικό) με full ταχύτητα, θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσετε κάποιον download manager. Για linux υπάρχει o KGet (KDE) ή Gwget (Gnome)  και για Windows πολλοί και διάφοροι όπως o freedownloadmanager.

Όταν (με το καλό...) γίνει κάποια αναβάθμιση, οι ταχύτητες για download με ένα connection θα πρέπει να φτάσουν στα επίπεδα πριν του Οκτωβρίου, περίπου στα 250 με 300 KB/sec.

----------


## deathlok

> Όταν (με το καλό...) γίνει κάποια αναβάθμιση, οι ταχύτητες για download με ένα connection θα πρέπει να φτάσουν στα επίπεδα πριν του Οκτωβρίου, περίπου στα 250 με 300 KB/sec.


και τα 250 είναι καλή ταχύτητα δλδ;;; Εγώ με vivodi που την κράζουν και οι πέτρες σε σωστό σερβερ με ΕΝΑ αρχείο και χωρίς dm κατέβαζα 300-350 σε 4αρα γραμμή.

Δεν μας τα λένε καλά...όχι τπτ άλλο να κάνεις υπομονή μέχρι να αναβαθμιστεί το δίκτυο αλλά για να δεις πραγματικά σοβαρές ταχύτητες όχι 250kb/sec

----------


## TLG

Για καθηστε βρε παιδια...
Εγω με την 8αρα του ΟΤΕ κατεβαζω με μια συνδεση π.χ μεσω internet explorer μεχρι και 800+ kbps που σημαινει σχεδον full speed ....
Με την ΟΝ θα εχω προβλημα ?? και θα περιμενω να αναβαθμιστουν οι γραμμες με το εξωτερικο για να πιασω 250-300kbpd???  Αυτη η ταχυτητα αντιστοιχει σε 3mbps συνδεση .....
Τοτε ποιος ο λογος να εχω 10-12 ή 16 αρα συνδεση ???????


Μπορει καποιος να ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο??  :Thinking:

----------


## erateinos

> Μπορει καποιος να ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο??


άγνωστες οι βουλές των γραμμών μας 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=997  :Wink:

----------


## giwrgosth

Τηλέφωνο γιοκ! Κλείνουμε δύο εβδομάδες. Η απάντηση από την τεχνική "υποστήριξη" στην ερώτησή μου αν από την ημέρα που με ενεργοποίησαν και τους έχω δηλώσει βλάβη πήγε κάποιος στον ΟΤΕ να ελέγξει αν είναι όλα εντάξει από εκέι ήταν ότι "αν χρειαστεί θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή". 
Αν λοιπόν χρειαστεί και πάνε και δουλέψει το τηλέφωνο, τότε ας μου στείλουν και λογαριασμό.
Φίλη μου στο Π. Φάληρο και εκείνη δεν έχει τηλέφωνο από τον Μάϊο που ενεργοποιήθηκε. Φυσικά και δεν τους έχει πληρώσει ποτέ και η απάντηση είναι ότι δεν έχει παραδώσει τον βρόγχο ο ΟΤΕ! 6 μηνές βρε παιδιά?

----------


## Tem

Μόλις τώρα πήρα sms ότι έχει δρομολογηθεί για 6/11 επίσκεψη τεχνικού στο σπίτι μου  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## erateinos

> Μόλις τώρα πήρα sms ότι έχει δρομολογηθεί για 6/11 επίσκεψη τεχνικού στο σπίτι μου


*best of σήμερα !!!!*

 :Respekt: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 



Off Topic


		να είσαι καλά Tem  :One thumb up: 

μας κάνεις και γελάμε  :Laughing:

----------


## Tem

> *best of σήμερα !!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> ...


το *best of αύριο* θα είναι που θα έλθει τεχνικόςγια ενεργοποίηση* ώστε να είμαι κι εγώ επιτέλους ΟΝ ,* όπως μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά μια τηλεφωνήτρια της ΟΝ**

----------


## erateinos

> το *best of αύριο* θα είναι που θα έλθει τεχνικόςγια ενεργοποίηση* ώστε να είμαι κι εγώ επιτέλους ΟΝ ,* όπως μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά μια τηλεφωνήτρια της ΟΝ**


 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
θα τον κεράσεις καφέ και θα του κάνεις ερωτήσεις  :Wink: 



Off Topic


		εάν θυμηθείς δεν τον ρωτάς εάν υπάρχει software για adsl ελεγκτή (να βάλουμε σε κανένα laptop)  :Whistle:

----------


## grphoto

> Για καθηστε βρε παιδια...
> Εγω με την 8αρα του ΟΤΕ κατεβαζω με μια συνδεση π.χ μεσω internet explorer μεχρι και 800+ kbps που σημαινει σχεδον full speed ....
> Με την ΟΝ θα εχω προβλημα ?? και θα περιμενω να αναβαθμιστουν οι γραμμες με το εξωτερικο για να πιασω 250-300kbpd???  Αυτη η ταχυτητα αντιστοιχει σε 3mbps συνδεση .....
> Τοτε ποιος ο λογος να εχω 10-12 ή 16 αρα συνδεση ???????
> 
> 
> Μπορει καποιος να ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο??



ο λογος να εχεις 12-16 ειναι για να πιανεις αυτες τις ταχυτητες, (με 12αρα) απλα χρειαζεσαι download manager.

----------


## Tem

τελικά εγώ είμαι ο κάτοχος της γραμμής που ενεργοποίησα. Το επιβεβαίωσα προ ολίγου όταν δίνοντας τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου που έχω στην ΟΝ με αποκάλεσαν με το όνομά μου  :Wink:

----------


## grphoto

Ουφ γλυτωσαμε την γκρινια καποιου απο την πολυκατοικια σου  :Razz:

----------


## tolisp

> τελικά εγώ είμαι ο κάτοχος της γραμμής που ενεργοποίησα. Το επιβεβαίωσα προ ολίγου όταν δίνοντας τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου που έχω στην ΟΝ με αποκάλεσαν με το όνομά μου


 

Καλορίζικη η ON και εύχομαι... καλύτερη από την παλιά σου :Smile: 
Είναι νομίζω η ώρα για την ερώτηση των 10 εκατομμυρίων! 

Να υποθέσω ότι στην ίδια γραμμή που είχες HOL τώρα παίζει ON... σωστά?
(Αν την έχεις σε άλλη γραμμή αγνόησε τα υπόλοιπα...)

Έχεις διαφορα στα στατιστικά... και ΚΥΡΊΩΣ στο SNR και το attainable rate?
Φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνεις γιατί ρωτάω  :Wink:

----------


## papakion

> Καλορίζικη η ON και εύχομαι... καλύτερη από την παλιά σου
> Είναι νομίζω η ώρα για την ερώτηση των 10 εκατομμυρίων! 
> 
> Να υποθέσω ότι στην ίδια γραμμή που είχες HOL τώρα παίζει ON... σωστά?
> (Αν την έχεις σε άλλη γραμμή αγνόησε τα υπόλοιπα...)
> 
> Έχεις διαφορα στα στατιστικά... και ΚΥΡΊΩΣ στο SNR και το attainable rate?
> Φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνεις γιατί ρωτάω


tolisp θα σου απαντησω εγω σε αυτο.
ΝΑΙ έχω διαφορά. Πιο ψηλά attenuation (περιπου 5db) και πιο καλό SNR (περίπου 18 πριν).

Τι να φανταστώ?  :Thinking:

----------


## tolisp

> tolisp θα σου απαντησω εγω σε αυτο.
> ΝΑΙ έχω διαφορά. Πιο ψηλά attenuation (περιπου 5db) και πιο καλό SNR (περίπου 18 πριν).
> 
> Τι να φανταστώ?


 
attainable rate ρώτησα όχι attenuation!
και όταν λες πιο ψηλό τι εννοείς? 1-2 dB η πάνω από 5?
Και φυσικά για τι ταχύτητες κλειδώματος μιλάμε? (πριν και μετά...)

----------


## papakion

> attainable rate ρώτησα όχι attenuation!
> και όταν λες πιο ψηλό τι εννοείς? 1-2 dB η πάνω από 5?
> Και φυσικά για τι ταχύτητες κλειδώματος μιλάμε? (πριν και μετά...)


Για attainable rate δεν μπορώ να σου πω καθως με την HOL ήμουν ΑΡΥΣ (1Mbps) αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλα από το Fritzακι (ADSL1) έδειχνε 6800+.
Το attenuation ανεβηκε 5 db απο το 32db που έδειχνε το Fritz (με HOL).

Πριν (αν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις) κλείδωνα σε 928/234 (1024/256 γραμμή)
Τώρα το κλείδωμα το βλέπεις δίπλα.  :Smile:

----------


## tolisp

> Για attainable rate δεν μπορώ να σου πω καθως με την HOL ήμουν ΑΡΥΣ (1Mbps) αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλα από το Fritzακι (ADSL1) έδειχνε 6800+.
> Το attenuation ανεβηκε 5 db απο το 32db που έδειχνε το Fritz (με HOL).
> 
> Πριν (αν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις) κλείδωνα σε 928/234 (1024/256 γραμμή)
> Τώρα το κλείδωμα το βλέπεις δίπλα.


 
Σε ευχαριστώ φιλε μου για την απάντηση αλλα μιλάμε για πράγματα που δεν συγκρίνονται!
Με τον Tem έχω μετρο σύγκρισης....

----------


## papakion

> Σε ευχαριστώ φιλε μου για την απάντηση αλλα μιλάμε για πράγματα που δεν συγκρίνονται!
> Με τον Tem έχω μετρο σύγκρισης....


ναι δυστυχως, δεν συγκρίνονται... :Presenting Bad:

----------


## Tem

> Καλορίζικη η ON και εύχομαι... καλύτερη από την παλιά σου
> Είναι νομίζω η ώρα για την ερώτηση των 10 εκατομμυρίων! 
> 
> Να υποθέσω ότι στην ίδια γραμμή που είχες HOL τώρα παίζει ON... σωστά?
> (Αν την έχεις σε άλλη γραμμή αγνόησε τα υπόλοιπα...)
> 
> Έχεις διαφορα στα στατιστικά... και ΚΥΡΊΩΣ στο SNR και το attainable rate?
> Φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνεις γιατί ρωτάω


φίλε tolisp πήρα καινούργια γραμμή. Οι τιμές του Attenuation είναι ακριβώς ίδιες με την άλλη γραμμή. SNR έχω πάνω από 20 αλλά δεν μπορώ να βγάλω ακόμα συμπεράσματα γιατί δεν με έχουν αναβαθμίσει ακόμα στα 16 Mbps. Aσφαλέστερα συμπεράσματα θα βγάλουμε όταν με ανεβάσουν στα 16.

----------


## tolisp

> φίλε tolisp πήρα καινούργια γραμμή. Οι τιμές του Attenuation είναι ακριβώς ίδιες με την άλλη γραμμή. SNR έχω πάνω από 20 αλλά δεν μπορώ να βγάλω ακόμα συμπεράσματα γιατί δεν με έχουν αναβαθμίσει ακόμα στα 16 Mbps. Aσφαλέστερα συμπεράσματα θα βγάλουμε όταν με ανεβάσουν στα 16.


 

Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε αν στην ΊΔΙΑ γραμμή συγκρίναμε HOL-ON - κυρίως ως προς το attainable rate και σε ένα βαθμό και ως προς το SNR ... 
(αν εγώ πχ είμαι ένας εγκάθετος που με όσα γραφει εδώ πάει να καταστρέψει την HOL  :ROFL:  θα πρέπει να "βλέπαμε" το ίδιο πάνω κάτω attainable αφού τα καλώδια, ΚΑΦAΟ  κλπ κλπ είναι τα ίδια...)  :Wink:

----------


## jmarin

παιδια μολις ειδα στο my on τον πρωτο λογαριασμο και λεει τρεχον υπολοιπο -65 ευρω! μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει γιατι λεει τοσο και οχι 39 οπως θα περιμενα να λεει?

----------


## Tem

> Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε αν στην ΊΔΙΑ γραμμή συγκρίναμε HOL-ON - κυρίως ως προς το attainable rate και σε ένα βαθμό και ως προς το SNR ... 
> (αν εγώ πχ είμαι ένας εγκάθετος που με όσα γραφει εδώ πάει να καταστρέψει την HOL  θα πρέπει να "βλέπαμε" το ίδιο πάνω κάτω attainable αφού τα καλώδια, ΚΑΦAΟ  κλπ κλπ είναι τα ίδια...)


θα έχω σύντομα σαφέστερη άποψη. Πάντως επαναλαμβάνω ότι η νέα 
γραμμή έχει ακριβώς τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά με την γραμμή που έχω την HOL
Eίμαι σίγουρος ότι το attainable rate θα είναι μεγαλύτερο στην περίπτωση της ΟΝ  :Wink:

----------


## escapee

υπαρχει κανεις με ον που να του βγαζει αναγνωριση κλησης στην αναμονη;

----------


## tolisp

> θα έχω σύντομα σαφέστερη άποψη. Πάντως επαναλαμβάνω ότι η νέα 
> γραμμή έχει ακριβώς τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά με την γραμμή που έχω την HOL
> Eίμαι σίγουρος ότι το attainable rate θα είναι μεγαλύτερο στην περίπτωση της ΟΝ


 

Ermmmm άμα το ATTAINABLE είναι μεγαλύτερο, πως είναι δυνατόν να έχεις τα ίδια στατιστικά? 
Attainable είναι όπως ξέρεις το μέγιστο που μπορεί να "πιάσει" η γραμμή σου και είναι συνισταμένη όλων των stats (attenuation, SNR, output power κλπ)
Θα θυμάσαι είμαι σίγουρος την εποχή που είχες attainable πάνω από 20M στην HOL ανεξάρτητα αν συγχρόνιζες τελικά λίγο παρακάτω από 20 (18 κάτι αν θυμάμαι καλά...)
Αντίστοιχα τώρα στην ON επειδή βάζουν τον "κοφτη" (ATM max) στα 16M (αν δεν κάνω λάθος εκεί είναι το μεγαλύτερο της πακέτο...) θα συγχρονίζεις μεν στα 16 αλλα μπορεί κάλλιστα να σου δίνει attainable 18, 20 η και 24 M  :Smile: 
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις αν μου δώσεις καλές απαντήσεις, η ON θα αποκτήσει ένα ακόμα μέλος  :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

> παιδια μολις ειδα στο my on τον πρωτο λογαριασμο και λεει τρεχον υπολοιπο -65 ευρω! μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει γιατι λεει τοσο και οχι 39 οπως θα περιμενα να λεει?


είναι τα 65 ευρώ της ενεργοποίησης που έδωσες 
στην επόμενη τιμολόγηση θα δεις τα 39 ευρώ  :Wink:

----------


## jmarin

αυτη στο τηλ ειπε οτι θα αφαιρεθουν απο τον λογαριασμο. ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## TLG

> ο λογος να εχεις 12-16 ειναι για να πιανεις αυτες τις ταχυτητες, (με 12αρα) απλα χρειαζεσαι download manager.


Aπλα ρωταω αν χρειαζεσαι download manager και σε site οπως της nvidia η της Microsoft , που εκει πιανω full speed με Connx 8αρα χωρις την αναγκη του ...

Βεβαια σε λιγο καιρο θα εχω ιδιαν αντιληψη ... :Smile:

----------


## Tem

> Ermmmm άμα το ATTAINABLE είναι μεγαλύτερο, πως είναι δυνατόν να έχεις τα ίδια στατιστικά? 
> Attainable είναι όπως ξέρεις το μέγιστο που μπορεί να "πιάσει" η γραμμή σου και είναι συνισταμένη όλων των stats (attenuation, SNR, output power κλπ)
> Θα θυμάσαι είμαι σίγουρος την εποχή που είχες attainable πάνω από 20M στην HOL ανεξάρτητα αν συγχρόνιζες τελικά λίγο παρακάτω από 20 (18 κάτι αν θυμάμαι καλά...)
> Αντίστοιχα τώρα στην ON επειδή βάζουν τον "κοφτη" (ATM max) στα 16M (αν δεν κάνω λάθος εκεί είναι το μεγαλύτερο της πακέτο...) θα συγχρονίζεις μεν στα 16 αλλα μπορεί κάλλιστα να σου δίνει attainable 18, 20 η και 24 M 
> Όπως καταλαβαίνεις αν μου δώσεις καλές απαντήσεις, η ON θα αποκτήσει ένα ακόμα μέλος


για απολύτως συγκρίσιμα στοιχεία θα μπορούμε να μιλάμε όταν δώσει και η ΟΝ 24 , κάτι που πιστεύω ότι λογικά δεν πρέπει να αργήσει, αφού κάτι τέτοιο είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου απαραίτητο.Μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην περίπτωση που επιλέξει κάποιος το πακέτο με τηλεόραση χρειάζεται και μεγαλύτερο bandwidth.Aκόμα όμως είμαι στα 10240.

----------


## No-Name

2 ημέρες κατεβάζω με 90-120kb/sec και γ** τις ταχύτητες

Α και για να προλάβω τους γνωστούς.....έχω d/m δεν φταίει ούτε αυτό ούτε η γραμμή μου

----------


## giwrgosth

> 2 ημέρες κατεβάζω με 90-120kb/sec και γ** τις ταχύτητες
> 
> Α και για να προλάβω τους γνωστούς.....έχω d/m δεν φταίει ούτε αυτό ούτε η γραμμή μου


Να υποθέσω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα? Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί και πολύ με το internet της ΟΝ γιατί με καίει το τηλέφωνο που εξακολουθεί να μην λειτουργεί, αλλά χθες κατέβασα το Google Earth με 40 Kb/sec σταθερά και τώρα που δοκίμασα στη δουλειά χτύπησε 600!

----------


## baltazar1999

> 2 ημέρες κατεβάζω με 90-120kb/sec και γ** τις ταχύτητες
> 
> Α και για να προλάβω τους γνωστούς.....έχω d/m δεν φταίει ούτε αυτό ούτε η γραμμή μου


Μήπως άρχισαν να "στουμπώνουν" τα dslams? Αν ισχύει αυτό πάντως (που νωρίς μου φαίνεται να συμβαίνει), δεν πάει καλά.

Μήπως η ΟΝ πρέπει να αγοράσει μερικά Gbits ακόμα από Γερμανία πάλι?

----------


## EliotGR

> 2 ημέρες κατεβάζω με 90-120kb/sec και γ** τις ταχύτητες
> 
> Α και για να προλάβω τους γνωστούς.....έχω d/m δεν φταίει ούτε αυτό ούτε η γραμμή μου



Μαλλον εχει αρχίζει και "φραζει" μιας και εγώ (Χαλάνδρι) έχω προβλήματα. Εχτές εκανα donwload απο Microsoft me d/m με ταχύτητες (4 ταυτοχρονα connections) με 40-90kbps.... Κλειδώνο στα 12 περίπου... 
Εύχομαι να ειναι περιστασιακό το πρόβλημα!!  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Sad:

----------


## grphoto

Το ιδιο προβλημα (40-120) ακουγεται σε καποιες περιοχες, ισως πρεπει να κανουμε εναν χαρτη να δουμε αν πραγματικα βρισκεται το προβλημα σε ολη την περιοχη των προβληματικων συνδεσεων η απλα σε καποια ατομα, ας αναφερουμε λοιπον οσοι εχουν προβλημα και την περιοχη μαζι, να βγαλουμε μια ακρη.
Βυρωνας και Ιλισσια που μπορω να πω παντως δεν εχω προβλημα (μεχρι αυτην την στιγμη).

----------


## No-Name

H EETT θα ενημερωθεί για το zeroPLAY που πουλάνε...είπα να μην προβώ σε καταγγελία αλλά μάλλον θα το κάνω,είπαμε είμαστε στερημένοι από υπηρεσίες αλλά όχι και ζώα

----------


## polv

ΠΑΡΑ ΤΡΙΧΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟΣ

Παιδιά καλημέρα και από εμένα.
Ηρθε ο τεχνικός εχθές,ο οποίος ήταν και πολύ πρόθυμος να ενεργοποιήσει την ΝΕΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ που ζήτησα, και τι διπίστωσε;
Ο ΟΤΕ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΣΕ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΚΟΥΤΙ.....30 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΠΙΟ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  και έτσι το δηλώσαμε και σε 2-3 μέρες μου είπε ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι υποχρεωμένος να βάλει την γραμμή στο σωστό κουτί.
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα είναι έτσι τα πράγματα......... :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## giwrgosth

> H EETT θα ενημερωθεί για το zeroPLAY που πουλάνε...είπα να μην προβώ σε καταγγελία αλλά μάλλον θα το κάνω,είπαμε είμαστε στερημένοι από υπηρεσίες αλλά όχι και ζώα


Και καλά θα κάνεις!  :One thumb up:  Εγώ την έστειλα το Σάββατο και στην ΕΕΤΤ και στο ΙΝΚΑ σχετικά με την μη λειτουργία της τηλεφωνικής μου γραμμής και άστη να υπάρχει.
Κάθε υπηρεσία που πληρώνουμε και δεν λειτουργεί θα πρέπει να καταγγέλετε, γιατί όπως είπες δεν είμαστε ζώα και δεν ζητάμε δωρεάν υπηρεσίες, αλλά πληρώνουμε και απαιτούμε!

----------


## incisiv

Για μενα το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν λειτουργει σωστα το τηλεφωνο.Δεν με πειραζει εαν κατεβαζω ενα αρχειο με 100 ή με 150 αντι για 800 και πιο πολυ.Αλλα να μην λειτουργει το τηλεφωνο ειναι σημαντικοτατο προβλημα.Ας το εχουν υποψη οσοι θελουν να ερθουν στην ΟΝ.
Με την δευτερη ή την τριτη προσπαθεια καλω καποιο σταθερο,μου τηλεφωνουν και δειχνει κατελημενη η γραμμη μου.Υπαρχει προβλημα εαν δεν το λυσουν θα αναγκαστω να τους αποχαιρετησω.

----------


## kage

γινετε να μην παρω τον εξοπλισμο κ να μην πληρωσω τα 65ε?

----------


## cpnemo

> γινετε να μην παρω τον εξοπλισμο κ να μην πληρωσω τα 65ε?


Όχι δυστυχώς!!!

----------


## erateinos

> γινετε να μην παρω τον εξοπλισμο κ να μην πληρωσω τα 65ε?


τα 65 είναι για την ενεργοποίηση και όχι για τον εξοπλισμό
(ο εξοπλισμός επιστρέφετε )

----------


## baltazar1999

> γινετε να μην παρω τον εξοπλισμο κ να μην πληρωσω τα 65ε?


Τα 65 Εύρώ δεν τα πληρώνεις για τον εξοπλισμό αλλά σαν τέλος ενεργοποίησης.
Απλά στα ζητάνε όταν παραλαμβάνεις τον εξοπλισμό.

(Μ'έφαγες Erateinos)

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> (Μ'έφαγες Erateinos)


να συγχρονιστούμε  :Razz: 

και οι 3 μαζί απαντήσαμε  :One thumb up: 

λέω να μου δώσω ρεπό σήμερα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Avesael

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		δεν πειράζει πρόεδρε 
> και εγώ 91.132.ΧΧΧ.ΧΧΧ εχω 
> είμαι αντί....




Off Topic


		Για συμαζευτήτε λιγάκι...
Κι εγώ είμαι 91.132.χχχ.χχχ
Ξέρει ο πρόεδρος...  :Whistle:   :Twisted Evil: 



Σε κάποιο νήμα διάβασα ότι ζήτησαν από συνδρομητή, ξανά 65 ευρώ  για μεταφορά της γραμμής του σε άλλη περιοχή...
Αυτό το έψαξα και όντως ισχύει σε όλους. Το θέμα είναι ότι και σε μένα πριν μήνες όταν είχα απευθύνει το ερώτημα στο ανυπέρβλητο cc, είχα λάβει την ίδια απάντηση με του φίλου. Ότι δεν πληρώνω τίποτα, αλλά τελικά δεν ισχύει αυτό...
Τι λέτε εσείς ;

----------


## papakion

Εγω φίλε ULTRA δεν εχω να πω κατι επι του θεματος καθως δεν σκοπεύω να μετακομίσω (ακομα δεν το φτιαξαμε να το αφησουμε???  :Laughing: )
Εχω να πω (και θα το λέω καθε φορά που συμβαινει) ότι ΚΑΙ χτες κοβόταν το internet ή αργουσε σχολαστικά.Σημερα το πρωι παλι κομμενο. Ολα αυτα φυσικα διορθώνονταν με reboot τον router... αλλα δεν ειναι λύση αυτο.... Με το fritz όποτε χανόταν η σύνδεση, ξαναπροσπαθούσε μόνο του, δεν περίμενε εμένα, να ανοιξω το pc και να κανω reboot.... (<---- προς ON αυτο) :Thumb down:

----------


## CMS

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Για συμαζευτήτε λιγάκι...
> Κι εγώ είμαι 91.132.χχχ.χχχ
> Ξέρει ο πρόεδρος...





> Σε κάποιο νήμα διάβασα ότι ζήτησαν από συνδρομητή, ξανά 65 ευρώ  για μεταφορά της γραμμής του σε άλλη περιοχή...
> Αυτό το έψαξα και όντως ισχύει σε όλους. Το θέμα είναι ότι και σε μένα πριν μήνες όταν είχα απευθύνει το ερώτημα στο ανυπέρβλητο cc, είχα λάβει την ίδια απάντηση με του φίλου. Ότι δεν πληρώνω τίποτα, αλλά τελικά δεν ισχύει αυτό...
> Τι λέτε εσείς ;


Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έκανε μετακόμιση και να μεταφέρθηκε όμορφα και ωραία η γραμμή του στην ΟΝ από το ένα σπίτι στο άλλο (με τον οποιοδήποτε τρόπο) ? γιατί δεν νομίζω καν ότι έχει γίνει αυτό μέχρι σήμερα διαδικαστικά και πραγματικά ... αν γνωρίζει κάποιος ας το γράψει ...



Off Topic


		1. Κρίμα που η γραμμούλα σου στο σπίτι είναι τώρα κλειστή :Wink:  ...είχα όρεξη να την σκαλίσω λιγάκι ... :Twisted Evil: 
2. Ευχαριστώ που με αναδείξατε πρόεδρο αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είμαι  :Razz: ... Βασιλιάς ίσως  :Razz: ... αν κρίνω από μία αγαπημένη μπλούζα της συζύγου μου με σλόγκαν "ALL MEN ARE STUPID ... I MARRIED THE KING OF THEM"

----------


## adok13

φιλε μου αν μετακομησεις σε περιοχη που ανηκει στο ιδιο αστικο κεντρο με αυτο που ανηκεις τωρα δεν πληρωνεις τιποτα,αν μετακομισεις σε διαφορετικο πληρωνεις παλι:
Τέλος Ενεργοποίησης €65.( H χρέωση ισχύει για υπάρχουσα τηλεφωνική γραμμή. Το τέλος ενεργοποίησης νέας τηλεφωνικής γραμμής ανέρχεται σε 95€)

----------


## Dimitris73

Πρόκειται να μετακομίσω σύντομα (2 δρομους παρακάτω) και έχω κάνει ήδη αίτηση μετεγκατάστασης... Οπότε με ενδιαφέρει άμεσα να μάθω εντυπώσεις... Αλλιώς υπομονή και θα σας πω τις δικές μου σε λίγες μέρες...

----------


## Avesael

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι επιστρέφοντας από Ρόδο, τα πάντα τα βρήκα εκεί που τα άφησα (χωρίς προβλήματα). 
Ελπίζω τώρα που γύρισα να μην έχουμε πάλι ντράβαλα σαν κι αυτά που διαβάζω ότι απέκτησαν και ανέγγιχτοι χρήστες (τύπου "προέδρου"  :Whistle:   :Razz:   :ROFL:  ).
Είπαμε άλλωστε...Η προθεσμία μου προς την ΟΝ, λήγει 31-12-2007...

----------


## nikolaos7

Εγώ εδώ και μία ώρα περίπου είμαι χωρίς τηλέφωνο.Να δώ πότε θα το φτιάξουν πάλι

----------


## Tem

Nεότερα από την υπόθεση της σημερινής επίσκεψης τεχνικού με σκοπό να με συνδέσει :Razz: 
Με πήρε λοιπόν κάποια στιγμή στο τηλέφωνο για να με ρωτήσει που ακριβώς είμαι . 
Εγώ βέβαια δεν ήμουν στο σπίτι και επειδή μάλλον δεν θα προλάβαινα να είμαι εκεί εγκαίρως 
του είπα ότι μάλλον δεν ήταν απαραίτητο να έλθει αφού ήμουν ήδη εδώ και κάποιες μέρες ΟΝ.
Ρώτησα αν θα έκανε κάτι άλλο εκτός από το να συνδέσει τα καλώδια και η απάντηση ήταν ότι δεν θα έκανε τίποτα άλλο. 
Επομένως δεν ήταν σκόπιμο να έλθει. Απλά με ρώτησε αν επιβεβαίωσα ότι είχα συνδεθεί με το σωστό αριθμό , κάτι που ήδη είχα επιβεβαιώσει. 
Τέλος έβαλε υπογραφή ότι πραγματοποίησε την επίσκεψη και το θέμα έληξε προσθέτοντας ότι μπορώ να τον καλέσω σε περίπτωση προβλήματος.  :Smile:

----------


## grphoto

Να κανουμε και ενα υπομνημα-κιτ, πως να συνδεθητε μονος σας με την ΟΝ  :Closed topic:

----------


## papakion

> Nεότερα από την υπόθεση της σημερινής επίσκεψης τεχνικού με σκοπό να με συνδέσει
> Με πήρε λοιπόν κάποια στιγμή στο τηλέφωνο για να με ρωτήσει που ακριβώς είμαι . 
> Εγώ βέβαια δεν ήμουν στο σπίτι και επειδή μάλλον δεν θα προλάβαινα να είμαι εκεί εγκαίρως 
> του είπα ότι μάλλον δεν ήταν απαραίτητο να έλθει αφού ήμουν ήδη εδώ και κάποιες μέρες ΟΝ.
> Ρώτησα αν θα έκανε κάτι άλλο εκτός από το να συνδέσει τα καλώδια και η απάντηση ήταν ότι δεν θα έκανε τίποτα άλλο. 
> Επομένως δεν ήταν σκόπιμο να έλθει. Απλά με ρώτησε αν επιβεβαίωσα ότι είχα συνδεθεί με το σωστό αριθμό , κάτι που ήδη είχα επιβεβαιώσει. 
> Τέλος έβαλε υπογραφή ότι πραγματοποίησε την επίσκεψη και το θέμα έληξε προσθέτοντας ότι μπορώ να τον καλέσω σε περίπτωση προβλήματος.


Αντε TEM! λάμπει σιγά σιγά ο ήλιος για σένα!
Εγω παιδες σήμερα μίλησα με τεχνική υποστήριξη. Περιμενα 45' και τσουπ ο τεχνικός! Το μόνο που ζήτησα ήταν να ενεργοποιηθει η επιλογή Firewall στο μενού του Pirelli. Σε 5' ηταν ΟΚ.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Tem

και τυπικά πλέον είμαι ΟΝ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## papakion

> και τυπικά πλέον είμαι ΟΝ


εγω δεν το εχω πει ακομα αυτο! Περιμενω λίγο ακόμα αν και εχω ενεργοποιηθει απο 26/10 πληρως.

----------


## wolfy

Για ακόμα μια φορά χωρίς ιντερνέτ μόνο που αυτή τη φορά έσβησε κ το λαμπάκι του adsl .... Χάθηκε τελείως η γραμμή!!!   ΤΙ ΤΡΑΒΑΜΕ!!!!!   :Evil:

----------


## No-Name

Mόλις απέστειλα την καταγγελία μου 3,5 σελίδες....

Καλό βόλι

----------


## erateinos

> Mόλις απέστειλα την καταγγελία μου 3,5 σελίδες....
> 
> Καλό βόλι



Νίκο καλή τύχη να έχεις με τον επόμενο πάροχο σου  :One thumb up:

----------


## No-Name

Το θέμα είναι να τελειώνω με τον υπάρχον ψαροπάροχο μου

----------


## agelo55

> Αντε TEM! λάμπει σιγά σιγά ο ήλιος για σένα!
> Εγω παιδες σήμερα μίλησα με τεχνική υποστήριξη. Περιμενα 45' και τσουπ ο τεχνικός! Το μόνο που ζήτησα ήταν να ενεργοποιηθει η επιλογή Firewall στο μενού του Pirelli. Σε 5' ηταν ΟΚ.


Φιλε εισαι σιγουρος. Εγω τους εχω παρει 3 φορες και μου λενε οτι σε κανεναν δε το βαζουν.
Πριν ενεργοποιηθω υπηρχε στο μενου firewall και μετα την ενεργοποιηση εξαφανιστικε.
Επισης οταν του ειπα οτι στο forum λενε οτι τους το βαζετε μου ειπε οτι μπορει να τους δειχνει
λαθος  απο το cashe του browser.Τι να κανω? 
FIRMWARE VERSION: 1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007 21:33:45)

----------


## giwrgosth

> Mόλις απέστειλα την καταγγελία μου 3,5 σελίδες....
> 
> Καλό βόλι


Αύριο με το καλό θα στείλω και την δεύτερη, αφού δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί καθόλου και δεν τους ενδιαφέρει αν κάποιος πελάτης τους έχει πρόβλημα.
Δύο σελίδες ήταν το Σάββατο, για 4 πάω τώρα. 
Μου αρέσει που με πήραν τηλέφωνο και με ρώτησαν αν δουλεύει τώρα. Όχι τους λέω, κάνατε κάτι? Όχι μου λέει. Τότε πως θα φτιαχτεί βρε παιδιά? Έ είπα μήπως μου απαντά...

----------


## papakion

> Φιλε εισαι σιγουρος. Εγω τους εχω παρει 3 φορες και μου λενε οτι σε κανεναν δε το βαζουν.
> Πριν ενεργοποιηθω υπηρχε στο μενου firewall και μετα την ενεργοποιηση εξαφανιστικε.
> Επισης οταν του ειπα οτι στο forum λενε οτι τους το βαζετε μου ειπε οτι μπορει να τους δειχνει
> λαθος  απο το cashe του browser.Τι να κανω? 
> FIRMWARE VERSION: 1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007 21:33:45)


Σιγουρότατος 100%
Το ζητησα και μετα απο 5΄που μπήκα το ειδα, ηταν εκει, αλήθεια σου λεω, να σου ορικσιτω???  :Twisted Evil: 

και αν ξαναπετυχεις τον ιδιο τεχνικό, ρωτησε τον τι εννοει "λάθος του cache του browser σε δυναμική σελίδα"?  :Whistle:

----------


## Avesael

> και τυπικά πλέον είμαι ΟΝ


Tem, ισχύει ο συγχρονισμός του προφίλ σου;

----------


## tolisp

> Το θέμα είναι να τελειώνω με τον υπάρχον ψαροπάροχο μου


 

OK πείστικα ότι είμαι καλύτερα με τα (χαλια) της HOL... τουλάχιστον δουλεύει  :ROFL:

----------


## agelo55

> Σιγουρότατος 100%
> Το ζητησα και μετα απο 5΄που μπήκα το ειδα, ηταν εκει, αλήθεια σου λεω, να σου ορικσιτω??? 
> 
> και αν ξαναπετυχεις τον ιδιο τεχνικό, ρωτησε τον τι εννοει "λάθος του cache του browser σε δυναμική σελίδα"?


Λοιπον μολις μιλησα με τεχνικο και μου ειπε οτι το απενεργοποιουν αυτοι διοτι τους δημιουργουν
προβληματα στην IPTV με λαθος ρυθμησεις απο τους χρηστες και οτι στην επομενη version
που θα εχουν επιλησει καποια θεματα ασφαλειας του σηστηματος τους θα υπαρχει διαθεσιμο αυτο το μενου.
Επισης να μην πιστευω οτι γραφετε στα forum!!??

----------


## escapee

> Για μενα το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν λειτουργει σωστα το τηλεφωνο.Δεν με πειραζει εαν κατεβαζω ενα αρχειο με 100 ή με 150 αντι για 800 και πιο πολυ.Αλλα να μην λειτουργει το τηλεφωνο ειναι σημαντικοτατο προβλημα.Ας το εχουν υποψη οσοι θελουν να ερθουν στην ΟΝ.
> Με την δευτερη ή την τριτη προσπαθεια καλω καποιο σταθερο,μου τηλεφωνουν και δειχνει κατελημενη η γραμμη μου.Υπαρχει προβλημα εαν δεν το λυσουν θα αναγκαστω να τους αποχαιρετησω.


και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα εχω με το τηλεφωνο . η καταγγελια στην εεττ ειναι στην συνταξη...

----------


## Tem

τι πρόβλημα έχει ακριβώς το τηλέφωνο ? Δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου ?

----------


## harris

> Tem, ισχύει ο συγχρονισμός του προφίλ σου;


Χαλαρά το κόβω να ισχύει... αν έβλεπες τι συγχρονισμούς είχε στα 24 της hol, θα καταλάβαινες  :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

έτσι με 64Κ να λέμε ότι έχουμε broadband.....πολύ γουστάρω :Thumb down: 


όταν τους καλέσει για ακρόαση η ΕΕΤΤ να δώ τι θα πουν,έρχομαι στα λόγια κάποιων που τα λέγανε...κάτι ξέρανε

----------


## Takerman

Αρχίσαμεεεεεεεε.
Ιντερνετ: απο χθές το βράδυ χάλια μαύρα. Κάθε 5 λεπτά αποσύνδεση. Η μόνη υπηρεσία που δούλευε καλά σε μένα ήταν αυτή, πάει κι'αυτή.
Τηλέφωνο: άρχισε πάλι τα κουλά του σήμερα. Με παίρνουν και δείχνει οτι μιλάω, πιάνει αριθμό με την 3η-4η φορά.
ΤV: Το Onrec μετά απο 2 λεπτά λειτουργίας, θυμάται τη δεκαετία του 70 και παίζει ασπρόμαυρα.

----------


## No-Name

Τηλέφωνο δεν έχω όλο fast busy tone βγάζει.....

----------


## Tem

> Χαλαρά το κόβω να ισχύει... αν έβλεπες τι συγχρονισμούς είχε στα 24 της hol, θα καταλάβαινες


ναι είχα απροβλημάτιστα και χωρίς αποσυγχρονισμούς 18000-19500 με μεγάλο attainable rate μέχρι που με κατέβασαν στα 16000 με attainable 16500-17000 . Kαι βέβαια δεν δέχθηκαν να με επαναφέρουν.
Επίσης το 1024 που είχα για αρκετό καιρό στο up έπεσε απότομα κάτω απο 768.
Δεν βλέπω σε τι διαφέρουν τα 16 της ΟΝ απο τα 16 της HOL.

----------


## intech

Δεν Βλέπω σε τι διαφέρει ο χαλκός που μας συνδέει τελικα....
Ωχ οπου κι αν πάμε... :Thinking:

----------


## fbs

Έχω ενεργοποιηθεί στο All in one από τις 29/10. Κάνα 2-3 μέρες όλα ήταν στον αέρα δεν δούλευε τίποτα ή υπολειτουργούσαν οι υπηρεσίες. Μετά από πολλά τηλεφωνήματα στο CC τα πράγματα έστρωσαν. Σήμερα που γράφω αυτά όλα λειτουργούν καλά εκτός από τις πρόσθετες υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας. Όταν έκανα αίτηση ζήτησα να ενεργοποιηθούν οι πρόσθετες αυτές υπηρεσίες δεχόμενος το επιπλέον κόστος των 4€/μήνα.
Παρ’ όλα αυτά μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί. Σε καθημερινά τηλεφωνήματα σε CC και μιλώντας με τεχνικούς μου λένε συνέχεια ότι η υπηρεσία είναι ενεργοποιημένη αλλά υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και το ψάχνουν. Βέβαια όπως καταλαβαίνεται δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πληρώσω τα 4€ στον λογαριασμό. Τι να κάνω άλλος με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## deathlok

μας έβγαλες τα μάτια.

----------


## intech

> Έχω ενεργοποιηθεί στο All in one από τις 29/10. Κάνα 2-3 μέρες όλα ήταν στον αέρα δεν δούλευε τίποτα ή υπολειτουργούσαν οι υπηρεσίες. Μετά από πολλά τηλεφωνήματα στο CC τα πράγματα έστρωσαν. Σήμερα που γράφω αυτά όλα λειτουργούν καλά εκτός από τις πρόσθετες υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας. Όταν έκανα αίτηση ζήτησα να ενεργοποιηθούν οι πρόσθετες αυτές υπηρεσίες δεχόμενος το επιπλέον κόστος των 4€/μήνα.
> 
> 
> Παρ’ όλα αυτά μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί. Σε καθημερινά τηλεφωνήματα σε CC και μιλώντας με τεχνικούς μου λένε συνέχεια ότι η υπηρεσία είναι ενεργοποιημένη αλλά υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και το ψάχνουν. Βέβαια όπως καταλαβαίνεται δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πληρώσω τα 4€ στον λογαριασμό. Τι να κάνω άλλος με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα?


αλλαξε η δυνατον το font size..
Γέρασα... :Smile:

----------


## fbs

Sorry. Εντάξει τώρα?

----------


## intech

> Sorry. Εντάξει τώρα?


ναι ειναι ΟΚ 
Απο οτι εχω δεί , χρειάζονται 3 - 4 ημέρεσ για την ενεργοποίηση.
Τι τηλέφωνο έχεις?

----------


## fbs

> ναι ειναι ΟΚ 
> Απο οτι εχω δεί , χρειάζονται 3 - 4 ημέρεσ για την ενεργοποίηση.
> Τι τηλέφωνο έχεις?


Μωρέ να ήταν 3-4 καλά θα ήταν. Οι συσκευές που έχω είναι General Electric και Panasonic. Και οι δύο υποστηρίζουν FSK. Αλλά όπως είπα δεν δουλεύει καμία υπηρεσία από τις λεγόμενες πρόσθετες όχι μόνο η αναγνώριση

----------


## Tem

σύνδεσα λοιπόν και το TV Box σύμφωνα με τις χρησιμότατες οδηγίες των συμφορουμιτών  :Wink:  :One thumb up: 
Κανένα πρόβλημα , όλα λειτουργούν μια χαρά. Θετικές οι εντυπώσεις . Πολύ καλή εικόνα, τα ξενόγλωσσα κανάλια καλά αλλά ελπίζω σύντομα να προστεθούν και άλλα. Δεν είμαι και φανατικός φίλος της τηλεόρασης βέβαια ούτε και έχω κάποια τελευταίας τεχνολογίας συσκευή, απλά μια μικρή LCD , από τις πρώτες που είχαν κυκλοφορήσει πριν απο χρόνια.Εμφανισιακά δεν με εντυπωσίασε το SAGEM , αντίθετα το Pirelli μου αρέσει , αλλά όλα ΟΚ  :One thumb up: 
Ολοκληρώνοντας μέρα με τη μέρα την εικόνα που έχω για το πακέτο Ολα σε Ενα θα έλεγα ότι είναι μια καλή επιλογή όταν όλα λειτουργούν χωρίς προβλήματα. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα, κάτι δηλαδή που με κάνει να κρίνω θετικά το σύνολο της προσφερόμενης υπηρεσίας. Δεν παραβλέπω ωστόσο το γεγονός ότι αρκετοί αναφέρουν προβλήματα που η ΟΝ οφείλει να αντιμετωπίσει όσο το δυνατόν πιο αποτελεσματικά και σύντομα.

----------


## nikolaos7

Παιδιά αυτά τα προβλήματα με το τηλέφωνο έχει καταντήσει αιδία.Σήμερα δεν έχω καθόλου τηλέφωνο από το απόγευμα.Όποτε με καλούσαν κάποιες φορές έδειχνε οτι μίλαγα.Δεν μας τα λένε καλά

----------


## escapee

> τι πρόβλημα έχει ακριβώς το τηλέφωνο ? Δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου ?


καιτουργει με δοσεις.. οπως ο ... ! 3 στις 5 φορες που παω να καλεσω πρεπει να προσπαθω κανα 5λεπτο για να καλεσει η για να πιασω γραμμη. ειμαι απο τις 2-11 στην ον και οι συνδρομητες forthnet δεν μπορουν να με καλεσουν σπιτι ακομα. ουτε καποιοι με οτε. σπαστικα πολυ με το κλειδομενο πιρελι , +οτι  http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=144605  + οτι συγχονιζω στα 15mbps και το serfing σερνετε (χωρις να χρησιμοποιει ταχυτητα αλλη εφαρμογη η tv ) ελεοςςςςςςςςςςςςςς + οτι η εξυπηρετηση ειναι (δεν ειναι...)   :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## No-Name

Πριν φύγω από το σπίτι δεν είχα ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε adsl.....

----------


## Tem

> Πριν φύγω από το σπίτι δεν είχα ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε adsl.....


έλεος δηλαδή αν δεν έχεις ούτε ADSL  :Thumb down: .
Είναι προφανές ότι είτε υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τη σύνδεσή σου ειδικά είτε το πρόβλημα είναι γενικευμένο στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή. Τι να πώ  :Thinking: . Εγώ αντίθετα ούτε αποσυνδέσεις , ούτε άλλα προβλήματα. Και κατεβάζω και με μεγάλες ταχύτητες. 
Το βλέπω το ζαντολάστιχο να φεύγει από κανέναν 6ο - 7ο όροφο  :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

Tem μην ξεχνάς ότι έχω περάσει στον ήδη υπάρχον βρόχο από 4νετ και ΟΤΕ ....τέτοιο χάλι δεν είχα.
Οπότε μάλλον έχει να κάνει με το dslam της ΟΝ

----------


## papakion

> Tem μην ξεχνάς ότι έχω περάσει στον ήδη υπάρχον βρόχο από 4νετ και ΟΤΕ ....τέτοιο χάλι δεν είχα.
> Οπότε μάλλον έχει να κάνει με το dslam της ΟΝ


Αυτό φίλε No-Name θα το ξεκαθαρίσεις μόνο όταν πάς και σε ένα DLSAM ΝετOne και σε ένα HOL. Τωρα δεν μπορείς να έχεις άποψη  :ROFL:  


Update εντυπώσεων

Χτες το βραδυ έβαλα πάνω το Fritz μου . Πέρασα τις ρυθμίσεις που ειχε το Pirelli για σύνδεση και έπαιξε μια χαρα! Το περίεργο είναι οτι έπεσε το Line attenuation κατα 2dB αλλα έπεσε και το SNR  :Sad:  στο 7.
IPTV κλπ δεν δοκίμασα (in progress). Παντως είδα μια σταθερότητα στην γραμμή καλύτερη από του Pirelli  :One thumb up: 

Αυτά! Καλημέρα :Clap:

----------


## Tem

> Tem μην ξεχνάς ότι έχω περάσει στον ήδη υπάρχον βρόχο από 4νετ και ΟΤΕ ....τέτοιο χάλι δεν είχα.
> Οπότε μάλλον έχει να κάνει με το dslam της ΟΝ


το ίδιο υποψιάζομαι κι εγώ. Σίγουρα θα υπάρχει γενικότερο πρόβλημα  :Thumb down:

----------


## SpUga5

Καλημέρα και από εμένα...
Αίτηση στην ΟΝ στις 26/10, στη σελίδα της ΟΝ μόνο το πρώτο στάδιο έχει γίνει σφυρί, μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσω να ανησυχώ? :Thinking:

----------


## escapee

> Tem μην ξεχνάς ότι έχω περάσει στον ήδη υπάρχον βρόχο από 4νετ και ΟΤΕ ....τέτοιο χάλι δεν είχα.
> Οπότε μάλλον έχει να κάνει με το dslam της ΟΝ


θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου. εκανα αιτηση για tellas!

----------


## Tem

> Καλημέρα και από εμένα...
> Αίτηση στην ΟΝ στις 26/10, στη σελίδα της ΟΝ μόνο το πρώτο στάδιο έχει γίνει σφυρί, μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσω να ανησυχώ?


όχι ακόμα είναι νωρίς  :Wink:

----------


## Qental

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Ρε παιδια εχω ενα προβληματακι με το internet το οποίο θα το χαρακτήριζα σαν το "*φαινόμενο του ανσασερ*"
τι εννοώ ? Εχω ενεργοποιηθεί από τις 30/10.
Η γραμμή έχει σχετικά καλά χαρακτηριστικά δηλδή:
Upload
SNR 5
Attn 11
Down 
SNR οτι κάτσει
Attn 17

Συγχρονισμός 15227/1160

Όπως βλέπετε το SNR μου είναι μεταβλητό! Δηλαδή ενώ π.χ. πρωινές ώρες (σημερα κατα τις 8) ήταν 9 με 10db τις βραδυνές ώρες πέφτει στο 4-6 db. 
 'Εχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος τέτοιο φαινόμενο??
Φταίει το dslam της ΟΝ (κάτι τέτοιο μου μυρίζει αφού τις βραδυνές περιμένω να έχει παραπάνω κίνηση) ή είναι κάτι από την δική μου μεριά (καλωδίωση κτλ)

Anyone?

----------


## CMS

Ελπίζω να μην οφείλεται στις βραδυνές "υγρασίες" ... 

μάλλον όμως θα πρέπει να περιμένεις λίγο ...είναι φαινόμενο των τελευταίων ημερών σε πολλούς λόγω των αναβαθμίσεων στα DSLAM στα συστήματα της ΟΝ ...

τελικά μάλλον θα πρέπει να διαπιστώσεις να συγκλίνεις σε ένα καλύτερο SNR ...

----------


## giwrgosth

Qental δες την καλωδίωσή σου, κάπου κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Μπορεί να είναι και από τον ΟΤΕ μέχρι το σπίτι σου και σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις από τον ΟΤΕ να κάνει μέτρηση ποιότητας γραμμής. Δεν ξερω αν αυτό μπορεί να το ζητήσει η ΟΝ για σένα, αλλά δοκίμασε στον ΟΤΕ μόνος σου, γιατί αν περιμένεις από την ΟΝ...

----------


## CMS

Πάντως οι μεταπτώσεις στο SNR είναι συχνές τις μέρες αυτές σε πολλούς ...

----------


## fbs

> Μπορεί να είναι και από τον ΟΤΕ μέχρι το σπίτι σου και σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις από τον ΟΤΕ να κάνει μέτρηση ποιότητας γραμμής. Δεν ξερω αν αυτό μπορεί να το ζητήσει η ΟΝ για σένα, αλλά δοκίμασε στον ΟΤΕ μόνος σου, γιατί αν περιμένεις από την ΟΝ...


Για αυτό ρε παιδία αν ξέρει κάποιος σίγουρα πως μπορεί να γίνει θα βοηθήσει τα μέγιστα. Εγώ μίλησα με το 121 για καθαρισμό γραμμής αλλά μου είπαν ότι είναι θέμα της On. Με έναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ που είχε έρθει για πρόβλημα με ISDN και τον ρώτησα μου είπε στον 121 σαν βλάβη. Και άμα βγάλουμε άκρη ...

----------


## giwrgosth

> Για αυτό ρε παιδία αν ξέρει κάποιος σίγουρα πως μπορεί να γίνει θα βοηθήσει τα μέγιστα. Εγώ μίλησα με το 121 για καθαρισμό γραμμής αλλά μου είπαν ότι είναι θέμα της On. Με έναν τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ που είχε έρθει για πρόβλημα με ISDN και τον ρώτησα μου είπε στον 121 σαν βλάβη. Και άμα βγάλουμε άκρη ...


Δυστυχώς αυτό είναι το κακό, ότι κανονικά ο πάροχος θα πρέπει να ενδιαφερθεί, αλλά δυστυχώς η ΟΝ δεν μπορεί να καλύψει μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα, οπότε κάποιον που κουτσα στραβά δουλεύουν όλα τον αφήνει για μετά.
Πέρασε κάποια στιγμή από τον ΟΤΕ και ζήτα τους να το κάνουν, νομίζω ότι πλέον αυτό γίνετε από το κέντρο και δεν χρειάζετε να έρθουν σπίτι σου για μετρησεις. Αν βρουν ότι όντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή θα το φτιάξουν.
Εναλλακτικά ψάξε στον καταναμητή της πολυκατοικίας να βρεις τη γραμμή σου. Λογικά θα έχει και άλλο ζεύγος προς το διαμέρισμά σου. Άλλαξέ τα μήπως είναι η γραμμή προβληματική.

----------


## fbs

Αυτό που λες για την αλλαγή των γραμμών το έκανα. Πήγα στον κατανεμητή και κάρφωσα το pirelli επάνω στην γραμμή κατευθείαν. Τα ίδια στατιστικά πήρα. Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι από τον ΟΤΕ. Το snr που έχω παίζει από 7 έως 9 στην καλύτερη. Αλλά είμαι στα 12200 με αρκετό θόρυβο στο τηλέφωνο.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Αυτό που λες για την αλλαγή των γραμμών το έκανα. Πήγα στον κατανεμητή και κάρφωσα το pirelli επάνω στην γραμμή κατευθείαν. Τα ίδια στατιστικά πήρα. Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι από τον ΟΤΕ. Το snr που έχω παίζει από 7 έως 9 στην καλύτερη. Αλλά είμαι στα 12200 με αρκετό θόρυβο στο τηλέφωνο.


Ακριβώς ίδια χαρακτηριστικά έχουμε, αλλά εμένα το S/N είναι σταθερό στα 10. Οπότε μόνη λύση να δεις τη γραμμή σου από τον ΟΤΕ. Υπομονή!

----------


## erateinos

> Αυτό που λες για την αλλαγή των γραμμών το έκανα. Πήγα στον κατανεμητή και κάρφωσα το pirelli επάνω στην γραμμή κατευθείαν. Τα ίδια στατιστικά πήρα. Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι από τον ΟΤΕ. Το snr που έχω παίζει από 7 έως 9 στην καλύτερη. Αλλά είμαι στα 12200 με αρκετό θόρυβο στο τηλέφωνο.


ζήτησε τους να σε κλειδώσουν λίγο πιο χαμηλά 
και να σου δώσουν ''καθαρή γραμμή'' για το τηλέφωνο

----------


## Takerman

> Πάντως οι μεταπτώσεις στο SNR είναι συχνές τις μέρες αυτές σε πολλούς ...


Εγώ είχα σταθερά 16db στα 12Mbit. Τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες παίζει απο 8 έως 13db και με συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις. (Δε πείραξα κάτι στη καλωδίωση).

----------


## atheos71

> Πάντως οι μεταπτώσεις στο SNR είναι συχνές τις μέρες αυτές σε πολλούς ...


...από 5db που είναι( χάλια) το σύνηθες είδα χθες βράδυ για λίγα λεπτά upstream 6db downstream 10db.Για λίγο όμως....

Tί να την κάνω τη μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα (εικονική) όταν έχω συνεχή disconnects;Μακάριοι οι υπομονετικοί!!!

----------


## fbs

Λοιπόν θα οπλιστώ με υπομονή και επιμονή και θα αρχίσω τα τηλέφωνα σε ΟΤΕ και Οn  :Bla Bla:  και να δω πως θα βγάλω άκρη. Θα σας κρατήσω ενήμερους.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Εγώ είχα σταθερά 16db στα 12Mbit. Τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες παίζει απο 8 έως 13db και με συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις. (Δε πείραξα κάτι στη καλωδίωση).


Τότε μήπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο? Ίσως αναβαθμίσεις κλπ που να δικαιολογούν την αστάθεια που έχουν οι φίλοι μας και να μην χρειάζετε να κάνουν κάτι με τη γραμμή τους? Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω ασχοληθεί αυτές τις μέρες με το νετ της ΟΝ, έχω κρυώσει με το τηλέφωνο και το τελευταίο που με απασχολεί είναι αν το νετ δουλεύει σωστά.

----------


## atheos71

Ευχαριστώ erateinos για την απάντησή σου

----------


## harris

> Πριν φύγω από το σπίτι δεν είχα ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε adsl.....


Εσύ άργησες να φύγεις.... δεν σου φταίει η ΟΝ  :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## papakion

> Εσύ άργησες να φύγεις.... δεν σου φταίει η ΟΝ


*by far.... best of σημερα*  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :One thumb up:

----------


## No-Name

Λυπάμαι.....απόψε είμαστε στα 10Kb/sec χωρίς πλάκα.!!!!

Μακάρι να μπορούσα άυριο κιολας να τα ξήλωνα όλα όπως είναι αλλά έχω και το 21 μου που δεν θέλω να χάσω.

Δεν έχω να πώ κάτι άλλο απλά πιάστηκα κοροϊδο τελείως που πίστεψα σε αυτούς.

----------


## CMS

> Λυπάμαι.....απόψε είμαστε στα 10Kb/sec χωρίς πλάκα.!!!!
> 
> Μακάρι να μπορούσα άυριο κιολας να τα ξήλωνα όλα όπως είναι αλλά έχω και το 21 μου που δεν θέλω να χάσω.
> 
> Δεν έχω να πώ κάτι άλλο απλά πιάστηκα κοροϊδο τελείως που πίστεψα σε αυτούς.


εκείνο που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, είναι πώς ξεκίνησε η σύνδεσή σου με καλές προοπτικές ... σε download ταχύτητα και τηλεφωνία ... τί συνέβη λίγες ώρες μετά ?

----------


## No-Name

CMS εδώ και 3-4 ημέρες υπάρχει το πρόβλημα δεν ξέρω τι φταίει......

----------


## harris

> CMS εδώ και 3-4 ημέρες υπάρχει το πρόβλημα δεν ξέρω τι φταίει......


Η ΤΥ τι λέει ρε συ; Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό! Κάτι κάνανε στην πόρτα σου μήπως;  :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

Δεν υπάρχει Τ.Υ Χάρη...το ξέρεις!!!

Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι έχουν κάνει εγώ μένω με την φρικτόρια στο χέρι όμως

----------


## harris

> Δεν υπάρχει Τ.Υ Χάρη...το ξέρεις!!!


Α κι εκεί της hol γίνεται;  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :Razz:  :Razz: 



> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι έχουν κάνει εγώ μένω με την φρικτόρια στο χέρι όμως


Συνήθως με κάτι άλλο μένουμε στο χέρι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, αλλά μην φάμε και κάνα infraction από το πουθενά!  :Whistle:  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

Η HOL απαντάει στο μισάωρο αυτοί απλά δεν υπάρχουν.

ότι να ναι γίνεται γενικά όπως βλέπεις...ο κάθε παροχάκος κάνει ότι γουστάρει και δεν δίνει αναφορά πουθενά

----------


## Takerman

> Λυπάμαι.....απόψε είμαστε στα 10Kb/sec χωρίς πλάκα.!!!!
> 
> Μακάρι να μπορούσα άυριο κιολας να τα ξήλωνα όλα όπως είναι αλλά έχω και το 21 μου που δεν θέλω να χάσω.
> 
> Δεν έχω να πώ κάτι άλλο απλά πιάστηκα κοροϊδο τελείως που πίστεψα σε αυτούς.



Τι να πεί και το Οnclub 1000. Εσύ μόνο λίγες μέρες είσαι σ'αυτούς.





Off Topic


		Να σου δώσω το τηλέφωνο του ψυχίατρου που συνεργάζεται με την ΟΝ?  :Medic:    Eμείς του Onclub 1000 είχαμε δωρεάν την πρώτη επίσκεψη

----------


## No-Name

έχω κωδικό πελάτη 56χ σκέψου πόσους μήνες παλεύω να μπώ και τώρα θέλω να φύγω τρέχοντας

----------


## Takerman

Περίμενε λίγες μέρες. Είναι σπαστικό, το ξέρω. Εγώ ποτέ δεν έχω και τις 3 υπηρεσίες συγχρόνως σχεδόν 9 μήνες. Εσυ μπορεί να σταθείς τυχερός και να παίζεις ΟΚ όπως αρκετοί εδώ.

----------


## Takerman

Off Topic


		Προβλέπω τον *erateino* να κάνει το ρόλο του ινδιάνου κ'εμεις οι υπόλοιποι του Jack Nickolson  στο τέλος της ταινίας "Η Φωλιά του Κούκου" , μπας και μας λυτρώσει.

----------


## No-Name

Αυτοί να περιμένουν την καταγγελία από την ΕΕΤΤ εγώ δεν έχω να περιμένω κάτι από την ΟΝ πλέον.

----------


## erateinos

> Α κι εκεί της hol γίνεται;


*
best of σημερα !!!* 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Προβλέπω τον *erateino* να κάνει το ρόλο του ινδιάνου κ'εμεις οι υπόλοιποι του Jack Nickolson  στο τέλος της ταινίας "Η Φωλιά του Κούκου" , μπας και μας λυτρώσει.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing: 



Off Topic


		έχω μια πρόταση να φτιάξω  FAQ  και HOW-TO σε αλλο παροχο  :Twisted Evil: 



ουγκ! ο λαγός που τρέχει μίλησε στο χλωμό πρόσωπο  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## conio72

OK, να'μαι και γω....
Σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα, οπως μου ειχαν πει. Βεβαια, αυτη ηταν η τριτη ημ/νια ενεργοποιησης, αλλα τουλαχιστον ηταν σωστη.....
Εκ πρωτης οψεως, τα πραγματα φαινονται πολυ ΟΚ. Εχουμε λοιπον:

*Τηλεφωνο:* ΑΡΙΣΤΗ ποιοτητα ηχου σε αστικα-υπεραστικα-αγγλια και κυπρο. Μιλαμε, επαθα πλακα, δεν το περιμενα. Βεβαια, οπως σωστα φανταστηκατε, δεν εχω εισερχομενες, αλλα οπως καταλαβα, αυτο συμβαινει σε ολους στην αρχη. Ελπιζω να μην ξυπνησω αυριο και να τα βρω ολα μπαχαλο παλι....

*Ιντερνετ:* Θριαμβος !!! Σερφαρισμα ταχυτατο, downld ~300 Κb/s, αλλα με download manager (συγκεκριμενα Free Download Manager-FDM, που ειναι απλος και τζαμπα), κατεβασα με την επικη ταχυτητα 1220-1310 Kb/s. Και οι δυο μετρησεις απο το site της ΑΤΙ, με αρχειο 45 Mb (catalyst.exe)..Ουτε στον υπνο μου. Κι ολα αυτα με attenuation 29 και noise margin 6...

*TV:* Απ' οσα ειδα, σχετικα καλη. με λιγα πιξελιασματα και διακοπες στον ηχο στα καναλια και στο ON Rec.Δεν ξερω τι παιζει με τις ταινιες, φανταζομαι θα ειναι το ιδιο. Ταινιες οχι τιποτα τρομερο αλλα αρκετα ενδιαφερουσα adult zone :Wink: 

Τα αρνητικα: - Δεν εχω εισερχομενες (ακομα?)
                   - Δεν εχω επιλογη firewall στο interface του ζαντολαστιχου
                   - Εχω μερικα disconnects 2-3 λεπτων το πολυ, 2-3 φορες. Οχι τιποτα φοβερο,                                           α                   αλλα καταστροφικο για τις online πτησεις και συνομιλιες που εχω....

Ερωτησεις: Τι μπορω να κανω για τα disconnect και το firewall?

Τα στοιχεια απο το ζαντολαστιχο ειναι Noise Margin up/down: 8/6 dB
                                                     Attenuation up/down : 14/29 dB
                                                      Data rate: up/down  : 1023/14875
firmware (νομιζω....) Runtime Code Version:   1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007 21:33:45) 

Παρακαλω τα πολυτιμα φωτα σας για να γινουν ακομα καλυτερα τα πραγματα...

Ευχαριστω, 
Δρ. Κ

ΥΓ: Μιλησα με το cc, τους ειπα τα προβληματα και ειπαν θα με συνδεσουν με τεχνικο. Με συνεδεσαν με Καϊρο και μετα 45' εκλεισα. Το ενδιαφερον ειναι οτι οταν ειπα στην κοπελα τα σχετικα, μου ειπε οτι *στην καρτελα μου δε φαινομαι στο δικτυο της ΟΝ.....*Μηπως πρεπει να ανησυχω και να ζω με τον τρομο οτι αυριο θα επιστρεψω στο τιμημενο dial-up ?  :Evil:

----------


## CMS

καλορίζικη η σύνδεση ...  :One thumb up: 

αν τα disconnects γίνουν ενοχλητικά ...ζήτα να σε κατεβάσουν λίγο χαμηλότερα ... δεν θα αλλάξει πολύ το download rate ...,μπορεί και να μείνει το ίδιο ...και θα είσαι πια σταθερός και χωρίς Pixeliasmata στην IPTV...

το firewall πρέπει πειστικά να το ζητήσεις δυστυχώς σε τεχνικό ...

μην ανησυχείς για τα άλλα ... εισερχόμενες θα έχεις κανονικά αύριο ... και η ΟΝ θα συνεχίσει να μην σε βλε΄πει πελάτη της για λίγες μέρες ακόμη ... :ROFL:

----------


## erateinos

:Welcome: 

περάστε από εδώ για σύντομες απαντήσεις   :Smile: 

και οδηγίες όταν καλούμε το cc  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## conio72

> περάστε από εδώ για σύντομες απαντήσεις  
> 
> και οδηγίες όταν καλούμε το cc


 :Offtopic: 

Κι ενω λοιπον, περιμενα το cc, καποια κοπελα που μενει μαζι μου και κοιμοταν και ειναι μολις 6 μηνων,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  και κουκλαρα, ξυπνησε κι ηθελε να φαει το dinner η κυρια.... Βαζω ανοιχτη ακροαση, το τηλ στην κωλοτσεπη και μπαινω στο σπιτι (γιατι ημουν στο μπαλκονι-καπνιστηριο με καφε κλπ χρειωδη για το 13801). Παω στην κουζινα, φτιαχνω το γαλα, παω στο μπεμποδωματιο, τη σηκωνω αγκαλια, της βαζω σαλιαρα, την ταϊζω, την ξανασηκωνω, ρευεται και την ξαναβαζω στο κρεβατι της. κουρντιζω το σχετικο κλαπατσιμπαλο για μουσικη, εντος 3λεπτου την εχει παρει ο υπνος και βγαινω εξω ωραιος, με το τηλεφωνο ακομα στην κωλοτσεπη να λεει τα γνωστα. Καθομαι στο μπαλκονι-καπνιστηριο, αναβω αλλο τσιγαρακι και το κλεινω, ετσι, για να τους τη σπασω !!!!

Χαζομπαμπας ????? :Ufoabducted:

----------


## SpUga5

Να σου ζήσει η "κοπέλα" :One thumb up:  Πρόσεξε όμως,  αν την νανουρίσεις πολλές φορές έχοντας το τραγούδι τις ΟΝ σε ανοιχτή ακρόαση μπορεί η πρώτη λεξούλα που θα πεί να είναι "ΟΝ"!! αντί μαμά ή μπαμπά :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## conio72

> Να σου ζήσει η "κοπέλα" Πρόσεξε όμως,  αν την νανουρίσεις πολλές φορές έχοντας το τραγούδι τις ΟΝ σε ανοιχτή ακρόαση μπορεί η πρώτη λεξούλα που θα πεί να είναι "ΟΝ"!! αντί μαμά ή μπαμπά


Μπρρρρρ........

----------


## Tem

> Κι ενω λοιπον, περιμενα το cc, καποια κοπελα που μενει μαζι μου και κοιμοταν και ειναι μολις 6 μηνων,  και κουκλαρα, ξυπνησε κι ηθελε να φαει το dinner η κυρια.... Βαζω ανοιχτη ακροαση, το τηλ στην κωλοτσεπη και μπαινω στο σπιτι (γιατι ημουν στο μπαλκονι-καπνιστηριο με καφε κλπ χρειωδη για το 13801). Παω στην κουζινα, φτιαχνω το γαλα, παω στο μπεμποδωματιο, τη σηκωνω αγκαλια, της βαζω σαλιαρα, την ταϊζω, την ξανασηκωνω, ρευεται και την ξαναβαζω στο κρεβατι της. κουρντιζω το σχετικο κλαπατσιμπαλο για μουσικη, εντος 3λεπτου την εχει παρει ο υπνος και βγαινω εξω ωραιος, με το τηλεφωνο ακομα στην κωλοτσεπη να λεει τα γνωστα. Καθομαι στο μπαλκονι-καπνιστηριο, αναβω αλλο τσιγαρακι και το κλεινω, ετσι, για να τους τη σπασω !!!!
> 
> Χαζομπαμπας ?????


κακώς το έκλεισες . Θα μπορούσες να κάνεις πολλά ακόμα χωρίς να χρειαστεί να διακόψεις αυτό που έκανες  :Wink:

----------


## Bill30f

Έχει κανείς κοιτάξει το Pdf της ΕΕΤΤ για τα δικαιώματά μας και τις υποχρεώσεις των πάροχων; σας δίνω το Link και απλά πείτε μου πόσα απο αυτά τηρεί η ΟΝ, ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη!!  http://www.eett.gr/export/sites/defa...iomata_mas.pdf

Περιμένω σχόλια!!! :RTFM:  Ενημερωτικά: αναφέρει ότι πρέπει να μας συνδέουν υποχρεωτικά εντός 2 Εβδομάδων... ναι καλά, παλιά στο Τέξας αυτά.

----------


## giwrgosth

Συγνώμη βρε παιδιά, αλλά είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα το γεγονός ότι δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω αρχείο με πάνω από 40 Kb, ή το έχετε όλοι? Από NTUA αυτό. Από servers του εξωτερικού 25 max.
Δοκίμασα πολλά αρχεία και πολλούς server, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο.
Φυσικά αν κατεβάσω πολλά μαζί έχω ταυτόχρονα 20-40 σε όλα, αλλά το θέμα είναι γιατί με ένα μόνο έχει τόσο χαμηλή ταχύτητα. Εννοείτε με κλειστή τηλεόραση, κλειστά Ρ2Ρ κλπ.
O azureus χτυπά κάτι 80-100, αλλά μέχρι εκεί.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Συγνώμη βρε παιδιά, αλλά είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα το γεγονός ότι δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω αρχείο με πάνω από 40 Kb, ή το έχετε όλοι? Από NTUA αυτό. Από servers του εξωτερικού 25 max.
> Δοκίμασα πολλά αρχεία και πολλούς server, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο.
> Φυσικά αν κατεβάσω πολλά μαζί έχω ταυτόχρονα 20-40 σε όλα, αλλά το θέμα είναι γιατί με ένα μόνο έχει τόσο χαμηλή ταχύτητα. Εννοείτε με κλειστή τηλεόραση, κλειστά Ρ2Ρ κλπ.
> O azureus χτυπά κάτι 80-100, αλλά μέχρι εκεί.


Εγώ τώρα κατεβάζω το OpenOffice ( ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/OpenOffice/sta...l_en-US.tar.gz ) με >=250 KB/sec από NTUA, το πρώτο μου ρεκόρ ταχύτητας νομίζω.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Εγώ τώρα κατεβάζω το OpenOffice ( ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/OpenOffice/sta...l_en-US.tar.gz ) με >=250 KB/sec από NTUA, το πρώτο μου ρεκόρ ταχύτητας νομίζω.


Να υποθέσω λοιπόν ότι έχω πρόβλημα? Γιατί έχω δοκιμάσει να κατεβάσω όλες τις διανομές από το NTUA, όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας και έχω φτάσει μέχρι 100.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Να υποθέσω λοιπόν ότι έχω πρόβλημα? Γιατί έχω δοκιμάσει να κατεβάσω όλες τις διανομές από το NTUA, όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας και έχω φτάσει μέχρι 100.


Έτσι περίπου ήμουν και εγώ την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα, αλλα τώρα βλέπω ότι βελτιώθηκε. Υποψιάζομαι ότι κάνουν τεχνικές εργασίες και εργασίες αναβάθμισης (DSLAMs, Pirelli, κ.λ.π.), οπότε προσωπικά συστήνω λίγο υπομονή αυτόν τον μήνα.

Το Σαββατοκύριακο που πέρασε δεν είχα ON TV αλλά μετά έφτιαξε και πάλι. Νομίζω ότι στο τέλος τα πράγματα βελτιώνονται.

----------


## makiro3

Έκανα μια δοκιμή με το παραπάνω αρχείο και να:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Έκανα μια δοκιμή με το παραπάνω αρχείο και να:


'
...και με 10 Mbit! Εγώ με τα 12 ούτε στα όνειρά μου... Και έχω δοκιμάσει εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες που έχω ενεργοποιηθεί πολλές φορές και πολλά αρχεία.
Το μέγιστο που έφτασα ήταν από πέντε αρχεία μαζί, από το NTUA πάντα, να πιάσω συνολικά 750 Kbit. 
Ελπίζω να είναι κάτι που θα διωρθωθεί, ίσως μαζί με το τηλέφωνο...  :Whistle: 
Διαφορετικά απλά την πάτησα με την ΟΝ, αφού τηλέφωνο δεν έχω, ταχύτητα δεν έχω, τηλεόραση μόνο έχω, αλλά με την ποιότητα που έχει δεν μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις.

----------


## Sourloulou

Ετσι απλα...για αναγνωση
_Χιλιάδες καταναλωτές θύματα της τηλεπικοινωνιακής ασυδοσίας 
Στο Νέο ΙΝΚΑ φτάνουν καθημερινά εκατοντάδες ονομαστικές  καταγγελίες συνδρομητών εναντίoν των περισσοτέρων παρόχων σταθερής τηλεφωνίας. Τα συνηθέστερα  παράπονα των καταναλωτών είναι τα ακόλουθα.

Αδικαιολόγητες καθυστερήσεις στις συνδέσεις που φτάνουν και τoυς 6 μήνες, ενώ τηλεφωνικά έχουν υποσχεθεί στους καταναλωτές, ότι η σύνδεση θα γίνει εντός 4 ημερών. 
Συχνές και αδικαιολόγητες διακοπές στο σήμα της γραμμής. 
Ενώ υπάρχει επιπλέον χρέωση για αναγνώριση κλήσης, τελικώς αυτή δεν παρέχεται. 
Απατηλές υποσχέσεις ότι εάν ο καταναλωτής υπαναχωρήσει θα επιστρέψει στον ΟΤΕ  χωρίς καμιά επιβάρυνση, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα ο καταναλωτής καλείται να καταβάλλει εκ νέου το κόστος επανασύνδεσης με τον ΟΤΕ. 
Οι καταναλωτές, ενώ τηλεφωνούν στις εν λόγω εταιρίες και ζητούν διακοπή, ακόμη και γραπτώς, αυτό δεν γίνεται σεβαστό και εξακολουθούν παρανόμως να αποστέλλονται λογαριασμοί. 
Ο χρόνος για την αλλαγή εταιρίας  από τον ΟΤΕ σε άλλον πάροχο έχει φτάσει σύμφωνα με καταγγελία που έχουμε στην διάθεση μας ακόμη και τους 5 μήνες. Ενδιαμέσως ο καταναλωτής έχει μείνει χωρίς τηλέφωνο και χωρίς internet. 
Πολλές φορές δεν γίνεται ταυτοποίηση μεταξύ του καταναλωτή που τηλεφωνικά ζήτησε την αλλαγή παρόχου και εκείνου που τελικώς υπογράφει. Συμβαίνει ακόμα το παράλογο να έχει γίνει ενεργοποίηση γραμμής βάσει  τηλεφωνικής συνομιλίας  με τον εκπρόσωπο του παρόχου - ενίοτε με αμφισβητούμενη την συναίνεση του καταναλωτή-  και  χωρίς καν να έχει προηγηθεί υπογραφή σχετικής σύμβασης. 
Άρνηση παραδόσεως σύμβασης και των σχετικών δεσμεύσεων αυτής στον καταναλωτή προς υπογραφή. 
Ανυπαρξία τεχνικής υποστήριξης και εξωτερικών συνεργείων, για τις συχνότατες περιπτώσεις προβλημάτων. 
Ανυπαρξία εκπαιδευμένων στελεχών τόσο στον εμπορικό όσο και στον τεχνικό τομέα. 
Αδυναμία παροχής υπηρεσιών ISDN και ΑDSL, ενώ ο καταναλωτής έχει λάβει διαβεβαιώσεις ότι θα έχει αυτές τις υπηρεσίες. 
Αυθαίρετη φραγή αριθμών (800+), ώστε να αποκλείεται η προσωρινή σύνδεση με άλλα δίκτυα Ιnternet. 
 Άπειρες ώρες τηλεφωνικής αναμονής με χρέωση μάλιστα του συνδρομητή, ειδικά για το «τεχνικό τμήμα», για την αναφορά παραπόνων. 
Ανυπαρξία απάντησης στους συνδρομητές που καταθέτουν καταγγελίες, τόσο από τις εταιρίες όσο και από την Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ), σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα. 


 Το Νέο ΙΝΚΑ εφιστά την προσοχή στους καταναλωτές, τόσο για τις συμβάσεις τις οποίες υπογράφουν, όσο και για τις χρεώσεις τις οποίες καλούνται να πληρώσουν και ζητά την άμεση παρέμβαση της πολιτείας ώστε να σταματήσει πλέον το καθεστώς ασυδοσίας που διέπει την αγορά σταθερής τηλεφωνίας._ 

Καλημερες

----------


## Tem

Ελεος πιά με αυτή τη σύνδεση στο γραφείο μου (δεν είναι ΟΝ) :Twisted Evil: . Αν καθήσει κάποιος λίγη ώρα να δουλέψει εδώ , θα εκτιμήσει αφάνταστα την ΟΝ. Δεν παλεύεται με τίποτα. Να γυρίσω στο σπίτι να σερφάρω απροβλημάτιστα με την ΟΝ  :One thumb up:

----------


## conio72

Καλημερα, 

Απο τους γκουρου του φορουμ, αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει 

1) ποτε περιπου φτιαχνουν οι εισερχομενες?

2) Αν πω στο τεχνικο τμημα να μου κλειδωσει λιγο πιο χαμηλα το ζαντολαστιχο θα φτιαξουν τα (αρκετα πλεον) ενοχλητικα πιξελιασματα στην IPTV? και θα πεσει πολυ η ταχυτητα download (οχι ταυτοχρονα με την ΤV, εννοειται...)

Προς το παρον κλειδωνει στα 14900 - 15200. Αμα το κλειδωσουμε στο 12-13 ειναι καλα?


Ευχαριστω, 

Δρ. Κ

----------


## erateinos

αν και δεν είμαι γκουρού  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

1) άγνωστο  :Whistle:   (πρέπει να καλέσεις το cc , υπομονή )

2) 12-13 εάν κλειδώσει δεν θα έχεις προβλήματα  :Smile:

----------


## Avesael

> Ετσι απλα...για αναγνωση
> _Χιλιάδες καταναλωτές θύματα της τηλεπικοινωνιακής ασυδοσίας 
> Στο Νέο ΙΝΚΑ φτάνουν καθημερινά εκατοντάδες ονομαστικές  καταγγελίες συνδρομητών εναντίoν των περισσοτέρων παρόχων σταθερής τηλεφωνίας. Τα συνηθέστερα  παράπονα των καταναλωτών είναι τα ακόλουθα.
> 
> Αδικαιολόγητες καθυστερήσεις στις συνδέσεις που φτάνουν και τoυς 6 μήνες, ενώ τηλεφωνικά έχουν υποσχεθεί στους καταναλωτές, ότι η σύνδεση θα γίνει εντός 4 ημερών. 
> Συχνές και αδικαιολόγητες διακοπές στο σήμα της γραμμής. 
> Ενώ υπάρχει επιπλέον χρέωση για αναγνώριση κλήσης, τελικώς αυτή δεν παρέχεται. 
> Απατηλές υποσχέσεις ότι εάν ο καταναλωτής υπαναχωρήσει θα επιστρέψει στον ΟΤΕ  χωρίς καμιά επιβάρυνση, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα ο καταναλωτής καλείται να καταβάλλει εκ νέου το κόστος επανασύνδεσης με τον ΟΤΕ. 
> Οι καταναλωτές, ενώ τηλεφωνούν στις εν λόγω εταιρίες και ζητούν διακοπή, ακόμη και γραπτώς, αυτό δεν γίνεται σεβαστό και εξακολουθούν παρανόμως να αποστέλλονται λογαριασμοί. 
> ...


Δεν αλλάζεις γραμματοσειρά, γιατί μας έφυγαν τα μάτια για να το διαβάσουμε;  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

> Ελεος πιά με αυτή τη σύνδεση στο γραφείο μου (δεν είναι ΟΝ). Αν καθήσει κάποιος λίγη ώρα να δουλέψει εδώ , θα εκτιμήσει αφάνταστα την ΟΝ. Δεν παλεύεται με τίποτα. Να γυρίσω στο σπίτι να σερφάρω απροβλημάτιστα με την ΟΝ




Off Topic


		Tem, έλαβες κι εσύ τις βαλίτσες χθες;  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

@ Σουρλουλού, 
Διορθωμένο...

*Spoiler:*




*Χ**ι**λιάδες καταναλωτές θύματα της τηλεπικοινωνιακής ασυδοσίας* 
Στο Νέο ΙΝΚΑ φτάνουν καθημερινά εκατοντάδες ονομαστικές καταγγελίες συνδρομητών εναντίoν των περισσοτέρων παρόχων σταθερής τηλεφωνίας. Τα συνηθέστερα παράπονα των καταναλωτών είναι τα ακόλουθα.

Αδικαιολόγητες καθυστερήσεις στις συνδέσεις που φτάνουν και τoυς 6 μήνες, ενώ τηλεφωνικά έχουν υποσχεθεί στους καταναλωτές, ότι η σύνδεση θα γίνει εντός 4 ημερών. 
Συχνές και αδικαιολόγητες διακοπές στο σήμα της γραμμής. 
Ενώ υπάρχει επιπλέον χρέωση για αναγνώριση κλήσης, τελικώς αυτή δεν παρέχεται. 
Απατηλές υποσχέσεις ότι εάν ο καταναλωτής υπαναχωρήσει θα επιστρέψει στον ΟΤΕ χωρίς καμιά επιβάρυνση, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα ο καταναλωτής καλείται να καταβάλλει εκ νέου το κόστος επανασύνδεσης με τον ΟΤΕ. 
Οι καταναλωτές, ενώ τηλεφωνούν στις εν λόγω εταιρίες και ζητούν διακοπή, ακόμη και γραπτώς, αυτό δεν γίνεται σεβαστό και εξακολουθούν παρανόμως να αποστέλλονται λογαριασμοί. 
Ο χρόνος για την αλλαγή εταιρίας από τον ΟΤΕ σε άλλον πάροχο έχει φτάσει σύμφωνα με καταγγελία που έχουμε στην διάθεση μας ακόμη και τους 5 μήνες. Ενδιαμέσως ο καταναλωτής έχει μείνει χωρίς τηλέφωνο και χωρίς internet. 
Πολλές φορές δεν γίνεται ταυτοποίηση μεταξύ του καταναλωτή που τηλεφωνικά ζήτησε την αλλαγή παρόχου και εκείνου που τελικώς υπογράφει. Συμβαίνει ακόμα το παράλογο να έχει γίνει ενεργοποίηση γραμμής βάσει τηλεφωνικής συνομιλίας με τον εκπρόσωπο του παρόχου - ενίοτε με αμφισβητούμενη την συναίνεση του καταναλωτή- και χωρίς καν να έχει προηγηθεί υπογραφή σχετικής σύμβασης. 
Άρνηση παραδόσεως σύμβασης και των σχετικών δεσμεύσεων αυτής στον καταναλωτή προς υπογραφή. 
Ανυπαρξία τεχνικής υποστήριξης και εξωτερικών συνεργείων, για τις συχνότατες περιπτώσεις προβλημάτων. 
Ανυπαρξία εκπαιδευμένων στελεχών τόσο στον εμπορικό όσο και στον τεχνικό τομέα. 
Αδυναμία παροχής υπηρεσιών ISDN και ΑDSL, ενώ ο καταναλωτής έχει λάβει διαβεβαιώσεις ότι θα έχει αυτές τις υπηρεσίες. 
Αυθαίρετη φραγή αριθμών (800+), ώστε να αποκλείεται η προσωρινή σύνδεση με άλλα δίκτυα Ιnternet. 
 Άπειρες ώρες τηλεφωνικής αναμονής με χρέωση μάλιστα του συνδρομητή, ειδικά για το «τεχνικό τμήμα», για την αναφορά παραπόνων. 
Ανυπαρξία απάντησης στους συνδρομητές που καταθέτουν καταγγελίες, τόσο από τις εταιρίες όσο και από την Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ), σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα. 


 Το Νέο ΙΝΚΑ εφιστά την προσοχή στους καταναλωτές, τόσο για τις συμβάσεις τις οποίες υπογράφουν, όσο και για τις χρεώσεις τις οποίες καλούνται να πληρώσουν και ζητά την άμεση παρέμβαση της πολιτείας ώστε να σταματήσει πλέον το καθεστώς ασυδοσίας που διέπει την αγορά σταθερής τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## droulas13

Παιδια πως εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχεις ενεργοποιηθει ως προς το τηλ, εγω ηξερα οτι παιρνεις το 134. Το πρωι που το επαιρνα εκανε μετα απο λιγο οτι βουιζει, οσες φορες και αν το πηρα. Οποτε λεω ενεργοποιηθηκα, αλλα οχι ως προς το dsl. Τωρα ομως το 134 καλει κανονικα. Τι λετε?


Επισης υπαρχει κανα τηλ αντιστοιχο του 1212 της τελλας για την ον? Το 13801 οταν εισαι συνδρομητης της ον χρεωνεται?

----------


## Tem

> Δεν αλλάζεις γραμματοσειρά, γιατί μας έφυγαν τα μάτια για να το διαβάσουμε;


καλά αυτό δεν διαβάζεται με τίποτα.



Off Topic


		Επιτέλους στο σπίτι, σήμερα στο γραφείο δεν την πάλευα καθόλου

----------


## ntrim

Χαιρετώ συνάδελφοι μιας και από σήμερα είμαι και εγώ στο club.  :Smile: 

Όλα πήγαν σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα, έκανα αίτηση στις 9/10 και σήμερα 8/11 είμαι ΟΝ (φορητότητα από  ΟΤΕ). Δεν δουλεύει το τηλέφωνο ακόμα, αλλά το internet δουλεύει (δεν άλλαξα τίποτα μιας και δεν έχω παραλάβει εξοπλισμό ακόμα - είναι στα ΕΛΤΑ).

Τα στατιστικά μου είναι τα παρακάτω:

SNR Down: 6.1 Up: 7.3
Attenuation Down: 25.0 Up 11.5
Attainable Rate Down: 13532 Up: 1008
Rate Down: 11414 Up: 999 

Με τον ΟΤΕ (μέχρι χθες που το τσεκάρισα) το SNR down ήταν 17.5 και τώρα με την ΟΝ είναι 6.1.

Μπορεί η γραμμή μου να δώσει παραπάνω; Έτσι ενημερωτικά...

Καλώς σας βρήκα και ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις όποιες βοήθειες και συμβουλές.

Νίκος

----------


## Tem

> Χαιρετώ συνάδελφοι μιας και από σήμερα είμαι και εγώ στο club. 
> 
> Όλα πήγαν σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα, έκανα αίτηση στις 9/10 και σήμερα 8/11 είμαι ΟΝ (φορητότητα από  ΟΤΕ). Δεν δουλεύει το τηλέφωνο ακόμα, αλλά το internet δουλεύει (δεν άλλαξα τίποτα μιας και δεν έχω παραλάβει εξοπλισμό ακόμα - είναι στα ΕΛΤΑ).
> 
> Τα στατιστικά μου είναι τα παρακάτω:
> 
> SNR Down: 6.1 Up: 7.3
> Attenuation Down: 25.0 Up 11.5
> Attainable Rate Down: 13532 Up: 1008
> ...


καλώς ήλθες  :One thumb up: 
Με Attenuation 25 χτυπάς σίγουρα 18 Mbps

----------


## CMS

> καλώς ήλθες 
> Με Attenuation 25 χτυπάς σίγουρα 18 Mbps


μην είσαι βέβαιος ... άλλο η θεωρία και άλλο η πράξη ...

με attenuation 24 έχω παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά SNR ..στο 6 ήμουνα ...σταθερός βέβαια ... και μετά από κάποιο σκάλισμα της ΟΝ ανέβηκε το SNR στο 9 ... αλλά πάνω από 15Mbps δεν γίνεται να πάει η γραμμή μου ...

----------


## erateinos

> Χαιρετώ συνάδελφοι μιας και από σήμερα είμαι και εγώ στο club.


 :Welcome: 




> μην είσαι βέβαιος ... άλλο η θεωρία και άλλο η πράξη ...
> 
> με attenuation 24 έχω παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά SNR ..στο 6 ήμουνα ...σταθερός βέβαια ... και μετά από κάποιο σκάλισμα της ΟΝ ανέβηκε το SNR στο 9 ... αλλά πάνω από 15Mbps δεν γίνεται να πάει η γραμμή μου ...


πρόεδρε σε ονομαστική ταχύτητα προφανώς αναφέρεται ο Tem
εάν ανεβάσει ο ntrim το SNR στην γραμμή του που πιάνει θεωρητικά 18ΜΒ 
με τις απώλειες που θα έχει, πραγματικά θα είναι στα 15,5ΜΒ

----------


## grphoto

> Χαιρετώ συνάδελφοι μιας και από σήμερα είμαι και εγώ στο club. 
> 
> Όλα πήγαν σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα, έκανα αίτηση στις 9/10 και σήμερα 8/11 είμαι ΟΝ (φορητότητα από  ΟΤΕ). Δεν δουλεύει το τηλέφωνο ακόμα, αλλά το internet δουλεύει (δεν άλλαξα τίποτα μιας και δεν έχω παραλάβει εξοπλισμό ακόμα - είναι στα ΕΛΤΑ).
> 
> Τα στατιστικά μου είναι τα παρακάτω:
> 
> SNR Down: 6.1 Up: 7.3
> Attenuation Down: 25.0 Up 11.5
> Attainable Rate Down: 13532 Up: 1008
> ...



Περιμενε και τον εξοπλισμο, γιατι μπορει να σου ανεβασει το noise και την ταχυτητα, ειναι αλλωστε γνωστο οτι τα μηχανηματα που δινουν οι εταιριες δουλευουν καλυτερα στα δικα τους δικτυα (το εχω δει εντονα σε φιλο με Forthnet).

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα, και ευχομαι να μην εχεις ιδιαιτερα προβληματα (καταντησε ευχη  :Razz:  ).

----------


## azanka

τρελό σύρσιμο η ΟΝ σήμερα το απόγευμα... ταχύτητες επιπέδου dial-up...
  :Thumb down: 

και το πιό εκνευριστικό είναι ότι δεν το σκέφτομαι καν να πάρω το cc... :Thumb down:

----------


## giwrgosth

> τρελό σύρσιμο η ΟΝ σήμερα το απόγευμα... ταχύτητες επιπέδου dial-up...
>  
> 
> και το πιό εκνευριστικό είναι ότι δεν το σκέφτομαι καν να πάρω το cc...


30 Kb σταθερά από NTUA! Τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα βρε παιδιά? Έχουν πρόβλημα με το ΑΙΧ άραγε? Καλά με εξωτερικό που δεν έχω ταχύτητες, αλλά και με το NTUA??? 
Καλά το speedtest μου βγάζει up 800 kbps και down 400 kbps και όσο αναξιόπιστο και να είναι στη δική μου περίπτωση υπερβάλει προς τα πάνω!
Αν έπιανα τα 400 down θα ήμουν ευτυχισμένος!
Και καλά εσύ, εγώ πως να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο που δεν έχω? Από το κινητό πάλι να φάω καμιά ώρα αναμονή? 
Την τύχη μου που έμπλεξα, έφτασα να λέω Tellas και πάλι Tellas! Εγώ που την έβριζα!

----------


## ntrim

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους  :Respekt: 

θα περιμένω λίγες μέρες και θα (ξανα)διαβάσω όλα όσα πρέπει, για να βγάλουμε καλύτερα συμπεράσματα.

----------


## mprizes45

Τελικά για να καταλάβω πρέπει να τα νούμερα αυτά ναναι μεγάλαή μικρά?

Τα δικά είναι καλά?  τα βλέπετε δίπλα.

προβλήματα μέχρι τώρα , από 25 οκτωβρίου , κανένα  :One thumb up:

----------


## nikolaos7

Σήμερα μετά από δύο μέρες ήρθε επιτέλους το τηλέφωνο.Το θυμήθηκαν να το φτιάξουν

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Σήμερα μετά από δύο μέρες ήρθε επιτέλους το τηλέφωνο.Το θυμήθηκαν να το φτιάξουν


βρε ξάδελφε ''λαγέ'' τι το θες το σταθερό τηλέφωνο στις μέρες μας?  :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## nikolaos7

Off Topic


		Άστα μου έφαγαν 14 ευρώ στο κινητό για να με συνδέσουν με τεχνικό.Και στο τέλος το έκλεισα θα έφτανε -3 ευρώ η κάρτα :ROFL:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> βρε ξάδελφε ''λαγέ'' τι το θες το σταθερό τηλέφωνο στις μέρες μας?




Off Topic


		 Μήπως για να καλεί την ΟΝ για βλάβες  :Razz:

----------


## porcupine

Καλημέρα,

απο χτές το απόγευμα νεκρό τελείως το τηλέφωνο.... :Closed topic: 
ευτυχώς πήρα κατά τις 1 το πρωί στο τεχνικό τμήμα και η αναμονή ήταν 5 ναι, καλά διαβάζετε...
πέντε λεπτά!
άντε να δούμε...

----------


## droulas13

Τους πηρα τηλ σημερα παλι, ακουστε με λιγα λογια το στορι μου.


14/7 εκανα αιτηση, μετα απο 5-6 τηλ για να παραπονεθω γιατι δεν μου εχει ερθει σμσ για κωδικους ανακαλυπτω 4/10 οτι η αιτηση μου απο λαθος τους δεν εχει προωθηθει σωστα και την ξανακανω

Λαμβανω με τα πολλα μηνυμα οτι θα ενεργοποιηθω 23-25/10 και ακομα εδω ειμαι. Η τελευταια ενημερωση ηταν για 7/11 για απαντηση λεει απο οτε. Τους εδωσα διορια 7 μερες, μετα εφυγα. Παω να δοκιμασω την τυχη μου με χολ, εχοντας σαν βαση την αλλη μου γραμμη με τελλας μπορω να κανω δοκιμες. Οποτε θα παω χολ που συμφερει και σαν προσφορα, ειναι η φθηνοτερη απο ολους τους εναλλακτικους για κινητα, εχει δωρεαν τηλ εξυπηρετηση για τεχνικα θεματα, ειναι μολις 37 ευρω εχοντας και αναγνωρηση, σου δινει 2 αριθμους, σου δινει ασυρματο εξοπλισμο χωρις χρεωση ενεργοποιησης και 24/1 ταχυτητα. Ε τι αλλο θελεις??

----------


## axl

Χαιρετώ μιας και από σήμερα είμαι και εγώ στο club.

Τα στατιστικά μου είναι τα παρακάτω:

Up Stream	1023 (Kbps.)

Down Stream    12284 (Kbps.)

SNR              Down:  19  Up: 8

Attenuation   Down:  23  Up 12

Περιοχη  Κ.Πατησια

ταχυτητες download    1mb απο τορρεντ(καρφωμενο)!!!! και upload 85κ περιπου 

η ταχυτητα της ον ειναι μεχρι 12 η 16?

το τηλ ειναι οκ...

Αιτηση απο 10-09-2007   ΟΝ απο 8-11-2007   2 μηνες... καλα ειναι με νεο νουμερο τηλ..

----------


## cnp5

> Χαιρετώ μιας και από σήμερα είμαι και εγώ στο club.
> 
> Τα στατιστικά μου είναι τα παρακάτω:
> 
> Up Stream	1023 (Kbps.)
> 
> Down Stream    12284 (Kbps.)
> 
> SNR              Down:  19  Up: 8
> ...


Μέχρι 16, το SNR είναι πάρα πολύ καλό και δε βλέπω λόγο γιατί να μη πας στα 16Mbps. Περίμενε να τελειώσουν αναβαθμίσεις στα κέντρα και τα προβλήματα στη Τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση (θα ακούσεις εδώ σίγουρα αν/πότε θα γίνουν τα παραπάνω) και μετά τους παίρνεις τηλέφωνο να το κάνουν.  :Smile:  Μπορείς φυσικά να το κάνεις και τώρα... απλά θα σε φάει η αναμονή  :Sad:

----------


## Rebel Scum

Πάντως είναι τελείως θέμα ρέντας...μόλις μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο με την ξαδερφούλα ενός φίλου που μόλις έβαλε ΟΝ να την βοηθήσω με το σετάρισμα...ενεργοποιήθηκε κανονικά με εισερχόμενες μέσα σε λίγες ώρες, έχει SNR 19 και Attn 22, το internet δουλεύει ρολόι κτλ κτλ...δεν χρειάστηκε να της πω να διορθώσει τίποτα...

Και όταν την ρώτησα "κοριτσάκι μου για τι θα το χρησιμοποιείς το internet;" η απάντηση ήταν " θέλω να μπαίνω στο MSN και στο Hi5"...αυτά για τους κομπιουτεράκηδες που δεν μπορούν να βγάλουν άκρη με την ΟΝ :Razz:

----------


## giwrgosth

> αυτά για τους κομπιουτεράκηδες που δεν μπορούν να βγάλουν άκρη με την ΟΝ


 :Twisted Evil:  παίζεις με τον πόνο μας!

----------


## Rebel Scum

> παίζεις με τον πόνο μας!


Συγγνώμη φίλε μου καταλαβαίνω τον πόνο σου..αλλά πρέπει να αναγνωρίσεις την ειρωνία του πράγματος, ένα κοριτσάκι που δεν ξέρει που λέει ο λόγος από που ανοίγει το PC (αν και ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες τα συνέδεσε όλα σωστά...αυτά για κάποιους που ανοίγουν topic γιατί δεν έβαλαν καθόλου πάνω το φίλτρο) έτυχε σε μια γραμμή που φυσάει για να κάνει κάτι που το κάνεις και με dial up  :Razz:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Συγγνώμη φίλε μου καταλαβαίνω τον πόνο σου..αλλά πρέπει να αναγνωρίσεις την ειρωνία του πράγματος, ένα κοριτσάκι που δεν ξέρει που λέει ο λόγος από που ανοίγει το PC (αν και ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες τα συνέδεσε όλα σωστά...αυτά για κάποιους που ανοίγουν topic γιατί δεν έβαλαν καθόλου πάνω το φίλτρο) έτυχε σε μια γραμμή που φυσάει για να κάνει κάτι που το κάνεις και με dial up


Να πω ότι έχεις άδικο? Δεν έχεις... Έπαιξε τζόκερ και κέρδισε!

----------


## Rebel Scum

Και η πλάκα είναι πως εγώ είχα πει στο φίλο για την ΟΝ....σήμερα με ρωτάει ξανά και του λέω πως να το αφήσει καλύτερα γιατί ακούω πολλά προβλήματα τελευταία...έλα όμως που είχαν ήδη προχωρήσει!! Πάλι καλά το γλυτώσαμε το βρίσιμο..

----------


## No-Name

Και απόψε τα ίδια ακόμα με 20κ πάιζω.....

----------


## giwrgosth

> Και απόψε τα ίδια ακόμα με 20κ πάιζω.....


Σφαίρα πάει, έβαλες ISDN???  :ROFL: 
Σήμερα NTUA το μέγιστο 60 ΚΒ, MS 100 ΚΒ, Azureus έφτασα μέχρι 200. 
Θυμίζω ότι με την 4άρα της Τελλάς είχα αντίστοιχα 400, 350 και 430. Έτσι για σύγκριση...

----------


## grphoto

Τι τραβηξατε και εσεις στο παρελθον,  :Whistle:  ας σε αφησουμε να χαρεις λιγο  :Smile: , μια που ειναι αυτη η στιγμη η μονη εταιρια που ως προχτες ηταν στα κατω της.

Παντως θετικο να μπαινουν περισσοτεροι στο παιχνιδι, και ευχομαι η TELLAS να αυξησει και αλλο την ανταγωνιστικοτητα της αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι μπορεις αυτη την στιγμη να συγκρινεις μια εταιρια που ειχε βαλτωσει τους τελευταιους μηνες λογω πωλησης και προβληματων, και μολις πριν μερικες μερες πηρε παλι μπροστα, και μια εταιρια που καλως η κακως αυξησε σε ενα μηνα με 25.000+ τους συνδρομητες της.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Τι τραβηξατε και εσεις στο παρελθον,  ας σε αφησουμε να χαρεις λιγο , μια που ειναι αυτη η στιγμη η μονη εταιρια που ως προχτες ηταν στα κατω της.
> 
> Παντως θετικο να μπαινουν περισσοτεροι στο παιχνιδι, και ευχομαι η TELLAS να αυξησει και αλλο την ανταγωνιστικοτητα της αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι μπορεις αυτη την στιγμη να συγκρινεις μια εταιρια που ειχε βαλτωσει τους τελευταιους μηνες λογω πωλησης και προβληματων, και μολις πριν μερικες μερες πηρε παλι μπροστα, και μια εταιρια που καλως η κακως αυξησε σε ενα μηνα με 25.000+ τους συνδρομητες της.


Το γκολ μετράει! Προβλήματα είχα, διακοπές του τηλεφώνου, με την Τελλάς όταν ξεκίνησε τον Δεκέμβρη. Αλλά με ένα τηλέφωνο έβρισκα άκρη και μετά μου χάρισαν και δύο πάγια.
Στην ΟΝ 17 μέρες τώρα είμαι χωρίς τηλέφωνο και με απαράδεκτες ταχύτητες και δεν υπάρχει ένας άνθρωπος να μου βρει λύση, ή έστω να μου πει τι φταίει!
Και μακάρι να ήμουν ο μόνος! Ελπίζω να το είδες αυτό http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...2&postcount=93.
Ή Τελλάς όμως παίζει μια χαρά από τον Φεβρουάριο και μετά, η ΟΝ?
Δε θα γυρίσω πίσω στην Τελλάς, χάλια εταιρεία για μένα, αλλά παίζει!

----------


## CMS

H ON πέρασε τους 61.000 πελάτες ...  :Whistle:

----------


## Takerman

> H ON πέρασε τους 61.000 πελάτες ...


Μάλλον σε αιτήσεις αναφέρεσαι φίλε Κώστα. Δε πιστεύω να είναι τόσοι ενεργοποιημένοι.

----------


## CMS

> Μάλλον σε αιτήσεις αναφέρεσαι φίλε Κώστα. Δε πιστεύω να είναι τόσοι ενεργοποιημένοι.


Αιτήσεις ...

αλλά και ενεργοποιημένοι να ήταν ... είναι ? :ROFL: 

ΥΓ ωραίο ρητορικό σχήμα .... :ROFL:

----------


## Tem

> ..αλλά και ενεργοποιημένοι να ήταν ... είναι ?...


καλό κι αυτό   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## costar

καλησπερα και παλι...

αλλη μια μερα χαμενη...

τους ξαναεστειλα παλι........

Thank you for contacting us.We have received your email.
Ευχαριστούμε που επικοινωνήσατε μαζί μας. Έχουμε λάβει το μήνυμα σας.
 =================================
ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΛΕΩΡΑΣΗ.... ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΥΠΕΥΘΗΝΟΣ?...  
1)ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΛΕΩΡΑΣΗ
2)ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΗΣ TV
3)ΧΡΕΩΘΗΚΑ ΜΕ ΚΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ 13801
4)ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ Ο ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΑΣ
5)ΜΕ ΧΡΕΩΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΠΟΥ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ
6)ΕΧΩ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ  6,7Μ.. ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΛΕΤΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ 16Μ  

ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ????

09/11/2007   11.30 PM

----------


## No-Name

Η ΟΝ με έχει με ταχύτητες PSTN η HOL τα έχει σκατώσει με τα ζευγη στο Α/Κ που ανηκω......δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.

Η λύση είναι η μία στη παρούσα να επιστρέψω στον ΟΤΕ και να βάλω μια shared LLU από 4νετ.

Δεν το πιστευω ότι το ζώ όλο αυτό :Crying:

----------


## amgamer

ειμαι ΟΝ απο χθες..
σε torrents σταθερος απο private sta 1.2MB/s
to upload 1mbit..

pings ομορφα..

ΑΛΛΑ!
εξηγειστε μου πως ενω κατεβαζω με 1.2 σε τορεντ..την ιδια ωρα..
παταω direct link κλεινωντας το τορρεντ και γονατιζει.
στα 30kb 20..
οχι παντα..παει κ 300 αλλα πολυ σπανια.
ενω τα τορρεντ παντα πετανε..

αφου δηλαδη τρεχει η συνδεση..
γιατι συγκεκριμενα στα direct απο σελιδες..apo rapid..
ΣΕΡΝΕΤΕ?
τι λαμουρια ειναι αυτη της ΟΝ μου λετε? :RTFM: 

εχετε κ αλλοι το ιδιο προβλημα?

----------


## Tem

> Η ΟΝ με έχει με ταχύτητες PSTN η HOL τα έχει σκατώσει με τα ζευγη στο Α/Κ που ανηκω......δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.
> 
> Η λύση είναι η μία στη παρούσα να επιστρέψω στον ΟΤΕ και να βάλω μια shared LLU από 4νετ.
> 
> Δεν το πιστευω ότι το ζώ όλο αυτό


σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα , είσαι κι εσύ ανήσυχο πνεύμα , και καλά κάνεις. Αν επιστρέψεις στον ΟΤΕ θα έχεις τουλάχιστον αξιόπιστη τηλεφωνική σύνδεση , ενδεχομένως και internet αφού και ο ΟΤΕ θα ανεβάσει σίγουρα τις ταχύτητες. Απο εκεί και πέρα και η λύση της Forthnet δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημη, νομίζω καλύτερη απο αυτήν της  hol. H ON δηλαδή δεν σου έχει δώσει κάποια απάντηση ή τουλάχιστον κάποια ενδεχόμενη καταληκτική ημερομηνία για το πρόβλημα που έχεις? Πάντως μάλλον είναι γενικότερο το πρόβλημα της ΟΝ στο DSLAM Κορυδαλλού. Μήπως αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάτι κάνουν?

----------


## Exoskeletor

guys βλέπω πολλοί πιάντε upstream γύρω στα 1000. πως γίνετε αυτό? εννοώ στο site της on λέει http://www.ontelecoms.com/on/interne...egory=allinone 512.
Να ρωτήσω κάτι, οι ταχύτητες στο upload είναι όπως γίνετε στο download? δηλαδή μπορεί να λέει 24 και να πιάνεις 12? upload αν λέει 512 μπορεί να έχουμε παραπάνω?  :Smile: 
Από χτες υποστηρίζεται η περιοχή μου και είμαι ανάμεσα σε on telecoms και hellas on line. (υποστηρίζεται και η forthnet) Το dslam μου πρέπει να είναι σε απόσταση 1-2 χιλιομετρων

----------


## No-Name

Βάλε κάποιον που δίνει μεριζόμενο βρόχο δεν είναι ακόμα έτοιμοι οι πάροχοι να δώσουν καλής ποιότητας τηλεφωνία

----------


## Exoskeletor

καλής ποιότητας τηλεφωνία δηλαδή? τι προβλήματα μπορει να έχω? ποιοι δίνουν μεριζόμενο βρόγχο?

----------


## harris

> καλής ποιότητας τηλεφωνία δηλαδή? τι προβλήματα μπορει να έχω? ποιοι δίνουν μεριζόμενο βρόγχο?


Υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να έχεις κακής ποιότητας ήχο, διακοπές της υπηρεσίας κλπ. Φυσικά αυτός δεν είναι ο κανόνας, απλά υπάρχουν και οι άτυχοι  :Sad:

----------


## No-Name

> καλής ποιότητας τηλεφωνία δηλαδή? τι προβλήματα μπορει να έχω? ποιοι δίνουν μεριζόμενο βρόγχο?


Πέρνα από forthnet,hol και ΟΝ μια βόλτα και δες τι γίνεται με την υπηρεσία τηλεφωνίας που δίνουν...θα καταλάβεις δυστυχώς :Thumb down:

----------


## Exoskeletor

σώπα ρε guys γίνονται τέτοια πράγματα? η απόσταση μου είναι πολύ μεγάλη δηλαδή? να παο σε κάνα connx?  :Sad: 
εντωμεταξύ στο site της on μου λέει πως ανήκω στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του ιλίου (το αστικό κέντρο με ενδιαφέρει που είναι?). εκεί είναι το dslam? αν είναι εκεί τότε είμαι μίλια μακριά...

----------


## konxri

Αυτην την περιοδο ΑΙΣΧΟΣ !!!
Οχι οτι στην αρχη ολα ηταν τελεια , αλλα λεμε αστο αρχη ειναι , υπομονη αλλα απο τον Αυγουστο μεχρι και τωρα νομιζω οτι σαν καταναλωτης εκανα αρκετη υπομονη !!!
Και σκεφτομε οτι δεν πρεπει να διακοψω απλα  , αλλα να τους κυνηγησω και για εξαπατηση , διοτι δεν μπορεις να υποσχεσε κατι χωρις να μπορεις να το δωσεις , ειδικοτερα οταν παιρνουνε τα λεφτα του κοσμακι . 
Ναι ζουμε στην Ελλαδα , αλλα αυτο το αισχος το να βγαινει η οποιαδηποτε εταιρεια και να ταζει χωρις να μπορει να πραγματοποιηση τις υποσχεσεις της , πρεπει καποια στιγμη να λαβει τελος !!!
Ουτος η αλλος δεν της χαριζει τις πουλαει !!!

----------


## Exoskeletor

καλά που είπα να περάσω από εδώ.. λένε να βάλω μονο internet? εγώ 8mbit θέλω και είμαι ευχαριστημένος. αλλα το τηλέφωνο αν δε δουλεύει καμια φορα.. δε θέλω να το διακινδυνέψω

----------


## harris

> καλά που είπα να περάσω από εδώ.. λένε να βάλω μονο internet? εγώ 8mbit θέλω και είμαι ευχαριστημένος. αλλα το τηλέφωνο αν δε δουλεύει καμια φορα.. δε θέλω να το διακινδυνέψω


Δηλαδή επειδή είναι δύο δυσαρεστημένοι, εσύ πείστηκες να μην βάλεις τηλεφωνία;  :Thinking: 

Γιατί δεν γυρίζεις μόνο σου τα φόρα των παρόχων να δεις πόσοι και τι προβλήματα έχουν; Γιατί δεν το ψάχνεις;  :Thinking:

----------


## Exoskeletor

βασικά δεν έχει και πολύ νόημα να το ψάξω αλλα το ψάχνω. τη σημασία θα έχει εάν η χολ δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα ας πούμε? σε μένα μπορεί να έχει και το αντίστροφο
να κάτσω και να μετράω πόσοι είχαν πρόβλημα και πόσοι όχι? να το ρίξω στης πιθανότητες?το θέμα είναι στα σίγουρα αν μπορώ να ξέρω κάτι

----------


## harris

Δεν κατάλαβα την συλλογιστική σου... Προφανώς σε άλλον έχει πρόβλημα και σε άλλον όχι... το θέμα είναι να δεις πόσοι έχουν πρόβλημα, πόσοι νομίζουν ότι έχουν πρόβλημα, και πόσοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα... και τότε να καταλλήξεις αν αξίζει ή όχι το ρίσκο...

----------


## Exoskeletor

και επειδή ας πούμε 10 άτομα μπορεί να έχουν πρόβλημα στη forthnet και 15 άτομα στη hol τότε η forthnet είναι καλύτερη λύση? μπορεί αυτό να μην ισχύει στη περιοχή μου.. Αυτό λέω εγώ. Πολλές πιθανότητες παίζουν
Μέχρι τώρα πάντως εδώ και μερικά χρονια είχα vivodi και ποτε δεν έπεσα κάτω από 1mbit download. είμαι super ευχαριστημένος (λογικό βεβαια εδω που ζω,  :Smile:  )
από τι εξαρτάται η ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας και internet? από απόσταση dslam και αριθμό ατόμων που συνδέονται σε αυτό?

----------


## atheos71

> και επειδή ας πούμε 10 άτομα μπορεί να έχουν πρόβλημα στη forthnet και 15 άτομα στη hol τότε η forthnet είναι καλύτερη λύση? μπορεί αυτό να μην ισχύει στη περιοχή μου.. Αυτό λέω εγώ. Πολλές πιθανότητες παίζουν
> Μέχρι τώρα πάντως εδώ και μερικά χρονια είχα vivodi και ποτε δεν έπεσα κάτω από 1mbit download. είμαι super ευχαριστημένος (λογικό βεβαια εδω που ζω,  )
> από τι εξαρτάται η ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας και internet? από απόσταση dslam και αριθμό ατόμων που συνδέονται σε αυτό?


 Καλησπέρα φίλε(και σ'όλους τους online).
    Η καλύτερη λύση στο πρόβλημά σου είναι να.....αλλάξεις χώρα!Το πρόβλημα στη χώρα μας δεν είναι μόνο ποιον πάροχο π.χ να διαλέξω εξηρτημένης της απόστασης της γραμμής μου από τον κόμβο του παρόχου αυτού(και άλλα τινά) , αλλά το ίδιο το θεσμικό πλαίσιο που περιλαμβάνει κι αυτήν τη συναλλαγή.Αν θα πρέπει να έχει κανείς τεχνικές γνώσεις για να αντιπαρέλθει των δικτυακών προβλημάτων , τότε γιατί να μην έχει και ιατρικές , νομικές κ.α , ούτως ώστε να μπορεί κι εκεί να αντιμετωπίζει τις όποιες δυσκολίες;
    Είναι γεγονός ότι στο χώρο αυτό(το forum) θα βρεις άτομα που έχουν γνώσεις κι ας μην έχουν την "ταμπέλα" του τεχνικού και κατά συνέπεια θα βρεις απαντήσεις σε αρκετά θέματα , που αφορούν στο διαδίκτυο.Εξάλλου αν δε σάρέσει ο ένας πάροχος πήγαινε σε κάποιον άλλο άμα της λήξης του συμβολαίου σου , αλλιώς ακολούθησε τη λύση της πρώτης γραμμής.Θα γλυτώσεις κι απ'άλλα προβλήματα!

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 8 Minutes and 44 Seconds later........



...ναι ξέρω δεν είναι αξιόπιστα τα τεστ.Είναι όμως μια ένδειξη.Για απόδείξεις πάμε σε κάποιο cafao(όπου και κρέμονται ενίοτε καλώδια και άλλα αντικείμενα) μήπως και βρούμε.

Μάλλον  SDSL και δεν το γνώριζα :Thinking:

----------


## ntrim

Από την Πέμπτη, 8/11/07, έχω internet από την ΟΝ. Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα, αφού μου είχαν πει 8 - 12/11/07 θα με ενεργοποιούσαν. 

Το τηλέφωνο νεκρώθηκε.

Σήμερα το πρωί, Σάββατο 10/11/07, με ενημέρωσαν με sms ότι είμαι ΟΝ. 

Το Intenet συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί (για τηλεόραση δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν παρέλαβα εξοπλισμό ακόμα, τον έστειλαν λέει με ΕΛΤΑ στις 5/11/07).

Το τηλέφωνο παραμένει νεκρό.

Διάβασα ότι άλλοι δεν είχαν εισερχόμενες στην αρχή και άλλοι δεν είχαν εξερχόμενες κ.λ.π. Δεν θυμάμαι όμως να διάβασα για νεκρό τηλέφωνο.

Καμμιά ιδέα κανείς; Εκτός του ότι πρέπει να επικοινωνήσω με τεχνικό (δεν επιχείρησα ποτέ να μιλήσω μαζί τους).

----------


## Exoskeletor

> Καλησπέρα φίλε(και σ'όλους τους online).
> Η καλύτερη λύση στο πρόβλημά σου είναι να.....αλλάξεις χώρα!Το πρόβλημα στη χώρα μας δεν είναι μόνο ποιον πάροχο π.χ να διαλέξω εξηρτημένης της απόστασης της γραμμής μου από τον κόμβο του παρόχου αυτού(και άλλα τινά) , αλλά το ίδιο το θεσμικό πλαίσιο που περιλαμβάνει κι αυτήν τη συναλλαγή.Αν θα πρέπει να έχει κανείς τεχνικές γνώσεις για να αντιπαρέλθει των δικτυακών προβλημάτων , τότε γιατί να μην έχει και ιατρικές , νομικές κ.α , ούτως ώστε να μπορεί κι εκεί να αντιμετωπίζει τις όποιες δυσκολίες;
> Είναι γεγονός ότι στο χώρο αυτό(το forum) θα βρεις άτομα που έχουν γνώσεις κι ας μην έχουν την "ταμπέλα" του τεχνικού και κατά συνέπεια θα βρεις απαντήσεις σε αρκετά θέματα , που αφορούν στο διαδίκτυο.Εξάλλου αν δε σάρέσει ο ένας πάροχος πήγαινε σε κάποιον άλλο άμα της λήξης του συμβολαίου σου , αλλιώς ακολούθησε τη λύση της πρώτης γραμμής.Θα γλυτώσεις κι απ'άλλα προβλήματα!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 8 Minutes and 44 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> ...ναι ξέρω δεν είναι αξιόπιστα τα τεστ.Είναι όμως μια ένδειξη.Για απόδείξεις πάμε σε κάποιο cafao(όπου και κρέμονται ενίοτε καλώδια και άλλα αντικείμενα) μήπως και βρούμε.
> ...


well friend, το θέμα είναι να μη φτάσουμε στο σημείο να αλλάζουμε παροχέα. Γιατί αν φτάσουμε εκεί.. θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε 1 χρόνο να λήξη το συμβόλαιο στην on και άλλο 1 μηνα να μπω αλλου. E αν φτάσουμε εκεί δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση. Αυτό είναι και βασικά αυτό που με βασανίζει με την on. ότι κανεις συμβόλαιο για 1 χρόνο (για να το amtho έπρεπε να παο μέσο λαμιας, δε μπορούσαν να ήταν ξεκάθαροι από την αρχή)
ότι και να κανεις, το ρίσκο δε το γλιτώνει κανεις man

----------


## atheos71

> Από την Πέμπτη, 8/11/07, έχω internet από την ΟΝ. Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα, αφού μου είχαν πει 8 - 12/11/07 θα με ενεργοποιούσαν. 
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο νεκρώθηκε.
> 
> Σήμερα το πρωί, Σάββατο 10/11/07, με ενημέρωσαν με sms ότι είμαι ΟΝ. 
> 
> Το Intenet συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί (για τηλεόραση δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν παρέλαβα εξοπλισμό ακόμα, τον έστειλαν λέει με ΕΛΤΑ στις 5/11/07).
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο παραμένει νεκρό.
> ...


Το τηλέφωνό μου ήταν νεκρό μόνο κάτι ώρες πριν μερικές μέρες.Το internet μου είναι λίγο προβληματικό και με την tv δεν ασχολούμαι.Κάνε λίγο υπομονή με το τηλ. καθ'ότι συνέπεσε η ενεργοποίησή σου με το Σάββατο.Ίσως μετά από το 24ωρο να μην έχεις προβλήματα.

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 5 Minutes and 42 Seconds later........




> well friend, το θέμα είναι να μη φτάσουμε στο σημείο να αλλάζουμε παροχέα. Γιατί αν φτάσουμε εκεί.. θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε 1 χρόνο να λήξη το συμβόλαιο στην on και άλλο 1 μηνα να μπω αλλου. E αν φτάσουμε εκεί δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση. Αυτό είναι και βασικά αυτό που με βασανίζει με την on. ότι κανεις συμβόλαιο για 1 χρόνο (για να το amtho έπρεπε να παο μέσο λαμιας, δε μπορούσαν να ήταν ξεκάθαροι από την αρχή)
> ότι και να κανεις, το ρίσκο δε το γλιτώνει κανεις man




Off Topic


		Ρίσκαρα , το πλήρωσα , θα το πληρώνω
	


........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 6 Minutes and 32 Seconds later........




> σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα , είσαι κι εσύ ανήσυχο πνεύμα , και καλά κάνεις. Αν επιστρέψεις στον ΟΤΕ θα έχεις τουλάχιστον αξιόπιστη τηλεφωνική σύνδεση , ενδεχομένως και internet αφού και ο ΟΤΕ θα ανεβάσει σίγουρα τις ταχύτητες. Απο εκεί και πέρα και η λύση της Forthnet δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημη, νομίζω καλύτερη απο αυτήν της  hol. H ON δηλαδή δεν σου έχει δώσει κάποια απάντηση ή τουλάχιστον κάποια ενδεχόμενη καταληκτική ημερομηνία για το πρόβλημα που έχεις? Πάντως μάλλον είναι γενικότερο το πρόβλημα της ΟΝ στο DSLAM Κορυδαλλού. Μήπως αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάτι κάνουν?




Off Topic


		Μήπως μας αφήνουν σε ησυχία λιγάκι;

----------


## Avesael

> Η ΟΝ με έχει με ταχύτητες PSTN η HOL τα έχει σκατώσει με τα ζευγη στο Α/Κ που ανηκω......δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.
> 
> Η λύση είναι η μία στη παρούσα να επιστρέψω στον ΟΤΕ και να βάλω μια shared LLU από 4νετ.
> 
> Δεν το πιστευω ότι το ζώ όλο αυτό


Νίκο τι να πω, η ατυχία σου είναι απίστευτη! 
Για να ευθυμήσεις λιγάκι, σου βρήκα εγώ λύση!
Να μετακομίσεις Ν.Σμύρνη...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## MarioF1

Καλησπέρα, 

Είμαι εδώ και 3 μέρες ΟΝ. Τα προβλήματα εστιάζονται στις διακοπές της σύνδεσης καθώς και στη χαμηλή ταχύτητα DL. Φαντάζομαι, λίγο πολύ, όλοι τα ίδια προβλήματα έχουμε...




ΥΓ/ Απολογούμαι για την αρχική χρήση greeklish!!

----------


## intech

> Δηλαδή επειδή είναι δύο δυσαρεστημένοι, εσύ πείστηκες να μην βάλεις τηλεφωνία; 
> 
> Γιατί δεν γυρίζεις μόνο σου τα φόρα των παρόχων να δεις πόσοι και τι προβλήματα έχουν; Γιατί δεν το ψάχνεις;


+1 
γιατί αν αφιερώσεις ελαχιστο χρόνο να το ψάξεις, σίγουρα εχεις κάποιες κατ΄αρχήν απαντήσεις.

----------


## vasilis01

Εγώ είμαι απο τους απογοητευμένους και θυμωμένους-καλύτερα να έμενα στον ΟΤΕ (πάγιο), ΑLΤΕC (εξερχόμενες κλήσεις) και VIVODI (2Mbps). Εξηγώ:

Αίτηση: 22/09   :Thinking: 
Ενεργοποίηση: 04/10   :One thumb up: 
Ιντερνετ: στην αρχή κατέβαζα με πάνω απο 650-850 kb/s - τώρα κάτω απο 200!  :Thumb down:  Το ίντερνετ κόβεται ΚΑΘΕ μέρα τουλάχιστον 1 φορά!  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down: 
Τηλέφωνο: Έχω κλείσει 1 μήνα και κάτι και το τηλέφωνό μου έχει διακοπεί 5 φορές!  :Thumb down: 
Τμ. εξυπηρέτησης: πλέον περιμένεις πάνω απο 50 λεπτά για να μιλήσεις με τεχνικό και μάλιστα χρεώνεσαι και 3 λεπτά (!!!) ανά πόσα λεπτά μου ανέφερε (δεν θυμάμαι απο την ταραχή μου)  :Thumb down: 
Τηλεόραση: μια χαρά  :One thumb up:  - εκτός απο την συσκευή που απο την ημέρα παραλαβής ήταν χαλασμένη η επαφή του ενός scart, ήθελε πατέντα για να δουλέψει και έχω ζητήσει αντικατάσταση αλλά ακόμα τίποτα!  :Thumb down: 
Αυτή τη στιγμή που τα γράφω είμαι ήδη χωρίς τηλέφωνο απο τις 19:00 (10/11/07) και θα με πάρουν αύριο τηλέφωνο και θα προσπαθήσουν να το φτιάξουν.
*Τηλεομοιοτυπία*: 210/6151300 για ακύρωση και σου επιστρέφουν τα χρήματα. Το επόμενο βήμα που θα κάνω εάν μου διακοπεί το τηλέφωνο ή το ίντερνετ. Τι θα γίνει με ΟΤΕ που θα θέλει τέλη επανασύνδεσης? Θα μου τα πληρώσει η ΟΝ? Πιο πολύ για ΟFF την βλέπω την εταιρεία τελικά αν και στην αρχή είχα σχηματίσει καλή εντύπωση απο την ταχύτητα σύνδεσης, downloading κλπ. Οι υπηρεσίες τους όμως ΤΕΛΙΚΑ είναι απαράδεκτες.

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic


		πολλά γράφονται για τις υπηρεσίες και την ποιότητα που προσφέρουν οι πάροχοι

μετά από 12 χρόνια, δεν έχω βρει τον ιδανικό πάροχο που να πληρεί πάνω από το μέτριο την απόδοση ποιότητας, προσφερόμενων υπηρεσιών, ταχύτητας, υποστήριξης, τιμής 

αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν έχω ''παντρευτεί'' κάποιον πάροχο 
δοκιμάζω, μου κάνεις ?  κάθομαι ένα, δυο, Χ χρόνια
δεν μου κάνεις ?  πάω αλλού 

το φόρουμ που μας φιλοξενεί είναι μια απίστευτη πηγή γνώσεων και προσωπικών εμπειριών (που έχει και γράφει ο καθένας μας)  

θεωρώ αδικαιολόγητο όταν κάποιος που ψάχνει μεγάλες ταχύτητες ή πιο φτηνές υπηρεσίες να δηλώνει άγνοια (ένα χρηματιστήριο είναι αυτή η αναζήτηση)
και να θεωρείτε θύμα του συστήματος 
σε εξαπάτησαν, δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένος, έχεις προβλήματα  ? κάνεις καταγγελία του συμβολαίου που έχεις και προχωράς παρακάτω

όταν θα έχω λύσει τα υπόλοιπα προβλήματα που έχω στην ζωή και στην καθημερινότητα μου μπορεί να ασχοληθώ πιο σοβαρά με τους παρόχους

έως τότε, εάν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι το κάνω, αλλιώς πουλάω τρελίτσα και αισθάνομαι πολύ  καλύτερα παρά να μιζεριάζω καθημερινά 

συγνώμη για τον άναρχο τρόπο σκέψης μου, ποτέ δεν είχα καλύτερο

----------


## Tem

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		.... συγνώμη για τον άναρχο τρόπο σκέψης μου, ποτέ δεν είχα καλύτερο




Off Topic


		Σωστός τρόπος σκέψης  :One thumb up:

----------


## konxri

:Thinking: 

Συγνώμη βρε παιδιά , όλα καλά όσα γράφονται αλλά δεν είναι λύση , ούτε και τρόπος αντιμετώπισης στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα με τα προβλήματα της ΟΝ ,το "δεν σου αρέσει ο παροχος άλλαξε παροχο" , αυτό είναι πολλή παθητικό, δηλαδή τι θα γίνει από εδώ και πέρα , όποια εταιρεία γουστάρει θα με παίρνει τηλέφωνο , θα μου τάζει λαγούς με πετραχήλια , και μετά άντε ξεμπλεξε εσύ ο καταναλωτής ?
Ναι στην Ελλαδιτσα ζούμε , αλλά μην ενθαρρύνουμε και το φαινόμενο μπατε σκύλοι αλλεστε και αλεστικά μην δίνεται.
Οχι με πήρες τηλέφωνο , εισαι υπεύθυνη και για αυτά που μου πούλησες και εισαι και υποχρεωμένη να τα τηρησης και με το παραπάνω , δεν μπορείς ?
 Ξεμπλεξε με η' ακόμα καλύτερα μην με παίρνεις τηλέφωνο για να κάνεις την πώληση σου !

----------


## Tem

πάντως δεν θεωρώ καθόλου παθητική συμπεριφορά το να αλλάζεις πάροχο όταν βλέπεις ότι δεν σου κάνει

----------


## Exoskeletor

erateinos και με τη καταγγελία ξεμπερδεύεις έτσι απλά? δε χρειάζεται να το κυνηγάς για μήνες?
ούτε joker να παίζαμε πάντως, εκεί έχει μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να κερδίσεις κάτι απτήν ιστορία

----------


## ntrim

Σήμερα (Κυριακή) το πρωί στις 08:30, μου έφερε τον εξοπλισμό ο διανομέας των ΕΛΤΑ.  :One thumb up: 
Του λέω: "Τι έγινε Κυριακάτικα; Κονομάμε, γράφουμε υπερωρίες;"  :Whistle: 
Μου λέει: "Άσε, έχουμε μπλέξει με την ΟΝ και δεν προλαβαίνουμε..."  :Evil: 

Μια ερώτηση στους κατέχοντες:
Έβαλα το Pirelli με ασύρματη σύνδεση, αλλά στο Security που προτείνει WEP εγώ επέλεξα WAP/WAP2, γιατί είμαι σε Mac (10.5 Leopard) και παλιότερα είχα προβλήματα με το WEP.
Μέχρι στιγμής δουλεύει μια χαρά. Δεν νομίζω να έχω πρόβλημα, έτσι;

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Συγνώμη βρε παιδιά , όλα καλά όσα γράφονται αλλά δεν είναι λύση , ούτε και τρόπος αντιμετώπισης στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα με τα προβλήματα της ΟΝ ,το "δεν σου αρέσει ο παροχος άλλαξε παροχο" , αυτό είναι πολλή παθητικό, δηλαδή τι θα γίνει από εδώ και πέρα , όποια εταιρεία γουστάρει θα με παίρνει τηλέφωνο , θα μου τάζει λαγούς με πετραχήλια , και μετά άντε ξεμπλεξε εσύ ο καταναλωτής ?


τουλάχιστον δεν ξεχνάω ότι το ίδιο συμβαίνει από τράπεζες και αγαθά που μας πουλάνε, γυμναστήρια με συμβόλαια από 1 έως 3 χρόνια και πολλα αλλα παραδειγματα
ποιος με προστατεύει μετά? 
(από τύχη ή εάν είσαι υποψιασμένος γλυτώνεις) 




> Ναι στην Ελλαδιτσα ζούμε , αλλά μην ενθαρρύνουμε και το φαινόμενο μπατε σκύλοι αλλεστε και αλεστικά μην δίνεται.


όταν όλα αυτά γίνονται με τις ''ευλογιές'' του κράτους εδώ και πολλά χρόνια 
πέρα από κάποιες κινητοποιήσεις, δεν γίνετε τίποτα και δεν αλλάζει τίποτα
(να αναφερθώ στο σύστημα υγείας το πόσο το πληρώνουμε κάθε μήνα και τι συμβαίνει πραγματικά όταν το χρειαστούμε ?)




> Οχι με πήρες τηλέφωνο , εισαι υπεύθυνη και για αυτά που μου πούλησες και εισαι και υποχρεωμένη να τα τηρησης και με το παραπάνω , δεν μπορείς ?
>  Ξεμπλεξε με η' ακόμα καλύτερα μην με παίρνεις τηλέφωνο για να κάνεις την πώληση σου !


να πουλήσουν θέλουν και να πάρουν τα ωραία μας ευρώ, δεν ενδιαφέρονται πραγματικά για τίποτε άλλο 
που είναι το κράτος πρόνοια να με προστατέψει από όλα τα παραπάνω ? 

φιλικά,
Μάρκος
	


........Auto merged post: erateinos added 11 Minutes and 9 Seconds later........



Off Topic





> erateinos και με τη καταγγελία ξεμπερδεύεις έτσι απλά? δε χρειάζεται να το κυνηγάς για μήνες?
> ούτε joker να παίζαμε πάντως, εκεί έχει μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες να κερδίσεις κάτι απτήν ιστορία


δεν έχω πρόθεση να προσβάλω κάποιον, 
ούτε να απαξιώσω πράγματα που συμβαίνουν,
ούτε να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση με κάποιον

όταν μπούμε στον χορό, δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν πολλές επιλογές    

φιλικά,
Μάρκος

----------


## konxri

> πάντως δεν θεωρώ καθόλου παθητική συμπεριφορά το να αλλάζεις πάροχο όταν βλέπεις ότι δεν σου κάνει


Εγω παλι την βλεπω παθητικη γιατι αυτο δεν αλλαζει κατι στο σκηνικο , φευγω εγω καποιο αλλο θυμα θα βρεθει αρα ο κυκλος , ανανεωνετε !
Ενω αν απο αυριο το πρωι μιλουν ΜΟΝΟ με τον δικηγορο μου , μαλλον θα επαιρναν καλυτερα το μηνυμα !
Και οπου παει , για σκεψου να το εκαναν ολοι η΄οι περισσοτεροι απο τους δυσαρεστημενους συνδρομητες της καθε εταιρειας ?
Τι θα τους εκανε να σταματησουν να πουλανε φουμαρα και μεταξωτες κορδελες η αποχωρηση σου η' η διεκδικηση οχι μονο των υπερησιων που σου υποσχεθηκαν αλλα και οτι μπορει να σου εχει στοιχιση αυτη η ιστορια ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλημέρα,

αν δεν είναι τρόπος αντίδρασης η καταγγελία και το παίρνω-το-κουβαδάκι-μου-και-πάω-σε-άλλη-παραλία, τότε τι είναι?
Αυτός δεν ήταν και ο τρόπος αντίδρασης προς τον οτε? Δλδ κάποια ωραία -ίσως και όχι τόσο ωραία- πρωϊα, τα μαζέψαμε -οι περισσότεροι από εμάς είχαν στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού τους ότι πάνε ίσως στο στόμα του λύκου- και την κοπανήσαμε.

----------


## konxri

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> τουλάχιστον δεν ξεχνάω ότι το ίδιο συμβαίνει από τράπεζες και αγαθά που μας πουλάνε, γυμναστήρια με συμβόλαια από 1 έως 3 χρόνια και πολλα αλλα παραδειγματα
> ποιος με προστατεύει μετά? 
> (από τύχη ή εάν είσαι υποψιασμένος γλυτώνεις) 
> 
> 
> ...


Μαρκο ανοιγεις πολλυ μεγαλο θεμα με πολλες επεκτασεις !
Οσον αφορα το κρατος εχεις δικιο , αλλα υπαρχουν και οι καταλληλες υπηρεσιες για να απευθυνθης για το οποιο προβλημα αντιμετωπιζεις .
Τωρα εδω εκφερουμε την αποψη μας πανω σε ενα συγκεκριμενο θεμα και αναλυουμε αυτο ,οποτε δεν μπορω να επεκταθω και στα υπολοιπα γιατι θα ειναι off topic.
Tωρα εγω προσωπικα δεν αφηνω κατι να πεσει κατω , ( ειδικα οταν εχω ορεξη να ασχοληθω με αυτο ! ) ειτε προκειτε για τραπεζα , ειτε για συστηματα υγειας , ειτε , ειτε ,ειτε ..... απαιτω αυτα που πρεπει και ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να μου δωσουνε !
Μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω χασει και ουτε εδω θα χασω.
Τωρα υποψιασμενος παντα εισαι αλλα αυτο να μην σε κραταει πισω , ετσι δεν κανεις τιποτα !
Και για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα ποσο υποψιασμενος να εισαι οταν το διαστημα που δεχθηκα εγω να συνεργαστω με την συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια , δεν ειχε ακουστη κατι περιεργο , την ειχε δοκιμασει και φιλος μου, ο οποιος τοτε ηταν πολλυ ευχαριστημενος ( ενω τωρα αστο !) , με αλλα λογια δεν εγιναν ολα στο κουτουρου που λενε , ψαχτηκε οσο μου επετρεπαν οι επαγγελματικες υποχρεωσεις ( γαρ ελευθερου χρονου ) τοτε να ασχοληθω με το θεμα , πριν κανω την οποιαδηποτε κινηση αρα ?
Μπηκαμε στο χορο ?
Ενταξει , συμφωνω , καιρος λοιπον να μαθουν να* χορευουνε* κι αλλιως !!!

........Auto merged post: konxri added 14 Minutes and 2 Seconds later........




> Καλημέρα,
> 
> αν δεν είναι τρόπος αντίδρασης η καταγγελία και το παίρνω-το-κουβαδάκι-μου-και-πάω-σε-άλλη-παραλία, τότε τι είναι?
> Αυτός δεν ήταν και ο τρόπος αντίδρασης προς τον οτε? Δλδ κάποια ωραία -ίσως και όχι τόσο ωραία- πρωϊα, τα μαζέψαμε -οι περισσότεροι από εμάς είχαν στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού τους ότι πάνε ίσως στο στόμα του λύκου- και την κοπανήσαμε.


Καλημερα  :Smile: 

Ενας τροπος ειναι αυτος , για εμενα ο καλυτερος ειναι να απαιτησω κι ολας , το να φυγω ειναι πιστευω η ευκολη λυση ,για την οποιαδηποτε εταιρεια , το να απαιτησω ομως ?
Οπως και να το κανεις ειναι ενα μπλεξιμο που αν το κανει ενας δεν τρεχει καστανο , αν το κανουν 10 ισως κατι συμβαινει , αν ομως το κανουν 1000 ?
Ειναι μπλεξιμο και ανησυχεί την οποιαδηποτε εταιρεια , ολα παο καπου αρχιζουν !

----------


## makiro3

:Respekt:  to erateinos

Δεν φταίει ούτε Η ΟΝ, ούτε κανένας άλλος από αυτούς που λέει ο Μάρκος.

Πολύ απλά, όλοι αυτοί   βρίσκουν και τα κάνουν................... *ασυδοσία παντού*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> [..]
> 
> 
> Καλημερα 
> 
> Ενας τροπος ειναι αυτος , για εμενα ο καλυτερος ειναι να απαιτησω κι ολας , το να φυγω ειναι πιστευω η ευκολη λυση ,για την οποιαδηποτε εταιρεια , το να απαιτησω ομως ?
> Οπως και να το κανεις ειναι ενα μπλεξιμο που αν το κανει ενας δεν τρεχει καστανο , αν το κανουν 10 ισως κατι συμβαινει , αν ομως το κανουν 1000 ?
> Ειναι μπλεξιμο και ανησυχεί την οποιαδηποτε εταιρεια , ολα παο καπου αρχιζουν !



Επειδή όλοι αυτοί το μόνο που καταλαβαίνουν είναι τα έσοδα και η τσεπούλα τους, να είσαι σίγουρος οτι αν φύγουν 100 ή 1000 θα τους τσούξει.

----------


## axl

> Χαιρετώ μιας και από σήμερα είμαι και εγώ στο club.
> 
> Τα στατιστικά μου είναι τα παρακάτω:
> 
> Up Stream	1023 (Kbps.)
> 
> Down Stream    12284 (Kbps.)
> 
> SNR              Down:  19  Up: 8
> ...


(update) Λοιπον μετα απο τηλ στην ΟΝ  μιλησα με τεχνικο και του ειπα να μου ανεβαση την ταχυτητα αφου εχω καλο SN το εκανε και τωρα συχρονιζω στα

Up Stream	1023 (Kbps.)

Down Stream    15227  (Kbps.)

SNR              Down:  11  Up: 9

Attenuation   Down:  22  Up 12

με δοκιμες που εκανα απο τοττεντ εχω 1,2mb(full) που μπορω να πω οτι ειναι πολλη καλο .disconect δεν εχω καθολου.

Γενικα ολα καλα και ενα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στην ΟΝ (δεν περιμενα οτι θα το πω αυτο για παροχω)  γιατι εχω αυτο που ηθελα.

----------


## atheos71

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		πολλά γράφονται για τις υπηρεσίες και την ποιότητα που προσφέρουν οι πάροχοι
> 
> μετά από 12 χρόνια, δεν έχω βρει τον ιδανικό πάροχο που να πληρεί πάνω από το μέτριο την απόδοση ποιότητας, προσφερόμενων υπηρεσιών, ταχύτητας, υποστήριξης, τιμής 
> 
> αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν έχω ''παντρευτεί'' κάποιον πάροχο 
> δοκιμάζω, μου κάνεις ?  κάθομαι ένα, δυο, Χ χρόνια
> ...




Off Topic


		Άν τον καταλαβαίνω είμαι αναρχικός; :One thumb up: 



........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 2 Minutes and 26 Seconds later........



Off Topic


		Ευχή να είναι πάντα έτσι.Γιατί για άλλους... :Rant: 




> (update) Λοιπον μετα απο τηλ στην ΟΝ  μιλησα με τεχνικο και του ειπα να μου ανεβαση την ταχυτητα αφου εχω καλο SN το εκανε και τωρα συχρονιζω στα
> 
> Up Stream	1023 (Kbps.)
> 
> Down Stream    15227  (Kbps.)
> 
> SNR              Down:  11  Up: 9
> 
> Attenuation   Down:  22  Up 12
> ...


........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 2 Minutes and 11 Seconds later........




> Επειδή όλοι αυτοί το μόνο που καταλαβαίνουν είναι τα έσοδα και η τσεπούλα τους, να είσαι σίγουρος οτι αν φύγουν 100 ή 1000 θα τους τσούξει.


Θα βρουν άλλους.Μήπως κι εμείς δεν περάσαμε απ'αυτό το στάδιο;

----------


## WagItchyef

> (update) Λοιπον μετα απο τηλ στην ΟΝ  μιλησα με τεχνικο και του ειπα να μου ανεβαση την ταχυτητα αφου εχω καλο SN το εκανε και τωρα συχρονιζω στα
> 
> Up Stream	1023 (Kbps.)
> 
> Down Stream    15227  (Kbps.)
> 
> SNR              Down:  11  Up: 9
> 
> Attenuation   Down:  22  Up 12
> ...


Αν χρειαστεί να τους ξαναπάρεις, σε παρακαλώ ρώτησε τους γιατί μας δίνουν 15227 αντί για 16000 ή 16384, και γιατί 1023 αντί 1024.

----------


## axl

> Αν χρειαστεί να τους ξαναπάρεις, σε παρακαλώ ρώτησε τους γιατί μας δίνουν 15227 αντί για 16000 ή 16384, και γιατί 1023 αντί 1024.


Δεν ασχολουμε με kbs πια   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## shioiros

> (update) Λοιπον μετα απο τηλ στην ΟΝ  μιλησα με τεχνικο και του ειπα να μου ανεβαση την ταχυτητα αφου εχω καλο SN το εκανε και τωρα συχρονιζω στα
> 
> Up Stream	1023 (Kbps.)
> 
> Down Stream    15227  (Kbps.)
> 
> SNR              Down:  11  Up: 9
> 
> Attenuation   Down:  22  Up 12
> ...


1.2 mbyte με torrent? Αν είναι δυνατον. Ποιο πρόγραμμα έχεις? Πες μας την μυστικη συνταγη αν έχεις την καλοσύνη

 1.2 μόνο με IDM βλέπω εγώ, εδω και μια βδομάδα κατεβάζω με 500Κ top από IDM και με torrent top 150K. Κωλόσαμε :Thumb down:

----------


## axl

> 1.2 mbyte με torrent? Αν είναι δυνατον. Ποιο πρόγραμμα έχεις? Πες μας την μυστικη συνταγη αν έχεις την καλοσύνη
> 
>  1.2 μόνο με IDM βλέπω εγώ, εδω και μια βδομάδα κατεβάζω με 500Κ top από IDM και με torrent top 150K. Κωλόσαμε


hdbits.org  hd videos κατεβαζω  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  με utorrent εχουν και δινουν full upload...με forthnet που ειχα στο αλλο μου σπιτη Χολαργο ειχα 16mb και κατεβαζα με 1.2 1.4 αλλα συχνα Disconect..

----------


## deathlok

> Σήμερα (Κυριακή) το πρωί στις 08:30, μου έφερε τον εξοπλισμό ο διανομέας των ΕΛΤΑ. 
> Του λέω: "Τι έγινε Κυριακάτικα; Κονομάμε, γράφουμε υπερωρίες;" 
> Μου λέει: "Άσε, έχουμε μπλέξει με την ΟΝ και δεν προλαβαίνουμε..." 
> 
> Μια ερώτηση στους κατέχοντες:
> Έβαλα το Pirelli με ασύρματη σύνδεση, αλλά στο Security που προτείνει WEP εγώ επέλεξα WAP/WAP2, γιατί είμαι σε Mac (10.5 Leopard) και παλιότερα είχα προβλήματα με το WEP.
> Μέχρι στιγμής δουλεύει μια χαρά. Δεν νομίζω να έχω πρόβλημα, έτσι;


αν δεν κάνω λάθος οι ταχυμεταφορές των ΕΛΤΑ δουλεύουν και Κυριακή. Όσο για το wap/wap2 δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα και εγώ έτσι το έχω από τότε που ενεργοποιήθηκα.

----------


## atheos71

Off Topic


		Δεήσεις στο Βούδα ή στον Αλλάχ μπας κι αλλάξει τίποτε!!!
	


...και επειδή το θέμα έχει καταντήσει αηδία με το να ανακυκλώνουμε τα ίδια , ας το δούμε χαλαρά.Κοιτάξτε τη συγκεκριμένη φράση  "να αναφερθώ στο σύστημα υγείας το πόσο το πληρώνουμε κάθε μήνα και τι συμβαίνει πραγματικά όταν το χρειαστούμε ?".Όταν ένα κράτος πάσχει στον τομέα υγείας , παιδείας νοσεί παντού.Το internet λέτε να κοιτάξουν;Και γιατί να ενδιαφέρει , περαν του οικονομικού ,τον οποιονδήποτε πάροχο για τις υπηρεσιες που προσφέρει;Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος φορέας που θα τους ελέγξει(παρόχους) για την ασύστολη δράση τους και δεν το βλέπω;Και μη μου πείτε η ΕΕΤΤ γιατί θα με πιάσουν τα γέλια.Η δικαιοσύνη(η ποια :Wink:  , άλλο μπάχαλο κι αυτή.
  Ας απολαύσουμε την ... ελεημοσύνη τους λοιπόν κι ας τους είμαστε ευγνόμωνες για τα φοβερά αγαθά που μας προσφέρουν!



Off Topic


		Όποιος θέλει να επικοινωνήσει στο atheos71@yahoo.gr

----------


## escapee

> Από την Πέμπτη, 8/11/07, έχω internet από την ΟΝ. Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα, αφού μου είχαν πει 8 - 12/11/07 θα με ενεργοποιούσαν. 
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο νεκρώθηκε.
> 
> Σήμερα το πρωί, Σάββατο 10/11/07, με ενημέρωσαν με sms ότι είμαι ΟΝ. 
> 
> Το Intenet συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί (για τηλεόραση δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν παρέλαβα εξοπλισμό ακόμα, τον έστειλαν λέει με ΕΛΤΑ στις 5/11/07).
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο παραμένει νεκρό.
> ...



φιλαρακο αυτο που φταιει ειναι οτι ο παροχος σου δεν εχει κανει την φορητοτητα του αριθμου σου

----------


## ntrim

> φιλαρακο αυτο που φταιει ειναι οτι ο παροχος σου δεν εχει κανει την φορητοτητα του αριθμου σου


Χμ! Η ΟΝ με έχει τσεκάρει σε όλα, εκτός του εξοπλισμού (τον οποίον παρέλαβα σήμερα Κυριακή) και ο ΟΤΕ από χθες με 'εξαφάνισε' και από τον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο  :Cool:  (γρήγορος ο ΟΤΕ).

Όπως προείπα πήρα και τον εξοπλισμό, όλα καλά στο ON Rec, μενού, ρυθμίσεις κ.λ.π. αλλά κανάλια τίποτα. Δηλ. μόλις επιλέγω ένα κανάλι, μια μαυρίλα.

Το τηλέφωνο παραμένει νεκρό (μόνο όταν το συνδέω στο pirelli, και όχι στο splitter, έχει τόνο, αλλά δεν δουλεύει)

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου, θα περιμένω και αύριο μιας και όλα έγινα Σ/Κ.

----------


## intech

> Χμ! Η ΟΝ με έχει τσεκάρει σε όλα, εκτός του εξοπλισμού (τον οποίον παρέλαβα σήμερα Κυριακή) και ο ΟΤΕ από χθες με 'εξαφάνισε' και από τον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο  (γρήγορος ο ΟΤΕ).
> 
> Όπως προείπα πήρα και τον εξοπλισμό, όλα καλά στο ON Rec, μενού, ρυθμίσεις κ.λ.π. αλλά κανάλια τίποτα. Δηλ. μόλις επιλέγω ένα κανάλι, μια μαυρίλα.
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο παραμένει νεκρό (μόνο όταν το συνδέω στο pirelli, και όχι στο splitter, έχει τόνο, αλλά δεν δουλεύει)
> 
> Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου, θα περιμένω και αύριο μιας και όλα έγινα Σ/Κ.


Λογικά σε λίγες ώρες όλα αυτά θα λυθούν, Αλλιώς...... Good Luck.
Εδώ είμαστε σε ότι μπορούμε να βοηθείσουμε. :Bla Bla: .

----------


## Tem

εντυπωσιακό μου φαίνεται το γεγονός ότι παραδίδουν εξοπλισμό και την Κυριακή.

----------


## intech

> εντυπωσιακό μου φαίνεται το γεγονός ότι παραδίδουν εξοπλισμό και την Κυριακή.


money money money...... ok MONEY.... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Exoskeletor

με βλέπω να πηγαίνω on telecoms k go. φαίνεται το ποιο συμφέρον. αν κάτι πάει στραβά όμως πως αλλάζουμε παροχέα τώρα που κάνουμε συμβόλαιο για 1 χρόνο? κάτι είχα ακούσει για να ξαναπάει το τηλ στον οτε θέλει 300 euro. μπορεί να λέω k βλακείες δεν είμαι σίγουρος..
(το ότι φέραν τον εξοπλισμό κυριακή έχει να κάνει με την courier)

----------


## hfmx1

Καλησπερα και απο μενα..
Ειμαι καινουργιος στο forum 
Προχτες εκανα αιτηση στην ΟΝ TELECOMS ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ ΟΛΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΕ 35 ΕΥΡΩ
Πριν ημουνα στον ΟΤΕ στα CONX 768  
ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ 1
ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΞΑ ΦΟΡΕΑ?(ΥΠΟΨΙΝ ΟΤΙ Ο ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΤΑΝ 120 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟ ΔΙΜΗΝΟ)

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ 2
ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ *ΔΩΡΕΑΝ?*

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ 3
ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΣΕ 25 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΜΕΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ON?(ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΤΑΜΑ?)
ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ
*ΚΑΛΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ*

----------


## deathlok

μην γράφεις κεφαλαία
το αν έκανες καλά είναι κάτι που παίρνει πολύ συζήτηση. 
όχι δεν χρειάζεται τάμα κατά το λογικό και το σύνηθες είναι να ενεργοποιηθείς μέσα σε 20 με 25 μέρες.

καλώς όρισες.

----------


## escapee

> Χμ! Η ΟΝ με έχει τσεκάρει σε όλα, εκτός του εξοπλισμού (τον οποίον παρέλαβα σήμερα Κυριακή) και ο ΟΤΕ από χθες με 'εξαφάνισε' και από τον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο  (γρήγορος ο ΟΤΕ).
> 
> Όπως προείπα πήρα και τον εξοπλισμό, όλα καλά στο ON Rec, μενού, ρυθμίσεις κ.λ.π. αλλά κανάλια τίποτα. Δηλ. μόλις επιλέγω ένα κανάλι, μια μαυρίλα.
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο παραμένει νεκρό (μόνο όταν το συνδέω στο pirelli, και όχι στο splitter, έχει τόνο, αλλά δεν δουλεύει)
> 
> Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου, θα περιμένω και αύριο μιας και όλα έγινα Σ/Κ.


καλα επειδη             επιμενεις και    εγω    βαζω στοιχημα. πηγαινε απο την ον στα κεντρικα να βαλει μπροστα σου την εβδαφ νασου δειξει οτι το   νουμερο σου δρομολογειτε απο ον. ασε το τι σου λεει η ον λοιπον.

----------


## Takerman

Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο μετά απο 9 μήνες να υπάρχουν χρήστες που να εξακολουθούν να έχουν προβλήματα και να μην έχει γίνει κάτι. Όχι οτι είναι φυσικό και λογικό να έχουν προβλήματα οι νέοι συνδρομήτές, αλλά λες ας δώσω πίστωση χρόνου (εύλογου) να στρώσουν τη γραμμή. Εδώ έχει παραγίνει το κακό πια. 
Νομίζω οτι πλέον έχουμε αρχίσει και γινόμαστε γραφικοί μ'αυτούς που μπλέξαμε. Όταν όμως  έρθει ο Μάρτιος και ο κάθε επόμενος μήνας που θα λήγουν τα συμβόλαια των πρώτων συνδρομητών και αρχίσουν οι μαζικές αποχωρήσεις, θα ήθελα τους δω απο μια μεριά που θα κοιτάγονται μεταξύ τους στα meeting για να αναλύσουν τι φταίει. Μόνοι τους βγάζουν τα μάτια τους.



Off Topic


		Σοφή παροιμία του λαού μας: "Ο ψεύτης και ο κλέφτης τον πρώτο χρόνο χαίρονται.

----------


## makiro3

> Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο μετά απο 9 μήνες να υπάρχουν χρήστες που να εξακολουθούν να έχουν προβλήματα και να μην έχει γίνει κάτι. Όχι οτι είναι φυσικό και λογικό να έχουν προβλήματα οι νέοι συνδρομήτές, αλλά λες ας δώσω πίστωση χρόνου (εύλογου) να στρώσουν τη γραμμή. Εδώ έχει παραγίνει το κακό πια. 
> Νομίζω οτι πλέον έχουμε αρχίσει και γινόμαστε γραφικοί μ'αυτούς που μπλέξαμε. Όταν όμως  έρθει ο Μάρτιος και ο κάθε επόμενος μήνας που θα λήγουν τα συμβόλαια των πρώτων συνδρομητών και αρχίσουν οι μαζικές αποχωρήσεις, θα ήθελα τους δω απο μια μεριά που θα κοιτάγονται μεταξύ τους στα meeting για να αναλύσουν τι φταίει. Μόνοι τους βγάζουν τα μάτια τους.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Σοφή παροιμία του λαού μας: "Ο ψεύτης και ο κλέφτης τον πρώτο χρόνο χαίρονται.


Ti μπορεί να πει κανείς, πως να μην συμφωνήσει;;;;;
Ιδίως στην λαική παροιμία!!!

 :Respekt:  to Takerman  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## giwrgosth

19η μέρα ενεργοποιημένος, η τηλεόραση πάει πολύ καλά, ελάχιστες οι διακοπές, φυσικά για την εικόνα των ελληνικών καναλιών δεν το σχολιάζω, χάλια θα είναι η μέχρι να αποφασίσει κάποιος να καταργήσει την αναλογική λήψη από Πάρνηθα και να πάρει το σήμα ψηφιακά από οπτική ίνα, αλλά εξακολουθώ για 19η μέρα να μην έχω τηλέφωνο και να κατεβάζω με 50-100 Kb. 
Φυσικά δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη, αφού στην κυριολεξία με δουλεύουν και μου λένε ότι ποτέ δεν έχω δηλώση βλάβη και να βρω μόνος μου με τον ΟΤΕ τι φταίει. 
Το παρατάω λοιπόν και αρχίζω ξανά καταγγελίες και ίσως μηνύσεις για εξαπάτηση, αν φυσικά στέκει νομικά.

----------


## atheos71

> Θεωρώ απαράδεκτο μετά απο 9 μήνες να υπάρχουν χρήστες που να εξακολουθούν να έχουν προβλήματα και να μην έχει γίνει κάτι. Όχι οτι είναι φυσικό και λογικό να έχουν προβλήματα οι νέοι συνδρομήτές, αλλά λες ας δώσω πίστωση χρόνου (εύλογου) να στρώσουν τη γραμμή. Εδώ έχει παραγίνει το κακό πια. 
> Νομίζω οτι πλέον έχουμε αρχίσει και γινόμαστε γραφικοί μ'αυτούς που μπλέξαμε. Όταν όμως  έρθει ο Μάρτιος και ο κάθε επόμενος μήνας που θα λήγουν τα συμβόλαια των πρώτων συνδρομητών και αρχίσουν οι μαζικές αποχωρήσεις, θα ήθελα τους δω απο μια μεριά που θα κοιτάγονται μεταξύ τους στα meeting για να αναλύσουν τι φταίει. Μόνοι τους βγάζουν τα μάτια τους.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Σοφή παροιμία του λαού μας: "Ο ψεύτης και ο κλέφτης τον πρώτο χρόνο χαίρονται.




Off Topic


		Ή για όσο χρόνο τον αφήσουμε να χαίρεται , οι "παραμυθιασμένοι"

----------


## ntrim

> καλα επειδη             επιμενεις και    εγω    βαζω στοιχημα. πηγαινε απο την ον στα κεντρικα να βαλει μπροστα σου την εβδαφ νασου δειξει οτι το   νουμερο σου δρομολογειτε απο ον. ασε το τι σου λεει η ον λοιπον.


ΟΚ, το τηλέφωνο έφτιαξε σήμερα  :One thumb up:

----------


## escapee

> ΟΚ, το τηλέφωνο έφτιαξε σήμερα


εισαι τυχερος διοτι αλλοι εχουν ημ φορ και μια βδομαδα μετα..

----------


## Tem

εξακολουθώ ευχαριστημένος χωρίς προβλήματα όμως το θέμα της αναβάθμισης που δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί μου δημιουργεί ερωτηματικά

----------


## nm96027

> εξακολουθώ ευχαριστημένος χωρίς προβλήματα όμως το θέμα της αναβάθμισης που δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί μου δημιουργεί ερωτηματικά


Δεν σε εχουν αναβαθμίσει στα 16; :Thinking:

----------


## Takerman

Πήρατε ενα spam email που τα "χώνει" στα αγγλικά στην ΟΝ ????

----------


## Tem

> Δεν σε εχουν αναβαθμίσει στα 16;


ακόμα όχι  :Thumb down: . 
Θα μπορούσε άνετα να είναι λόγος υπαναχώρησης.

----------


## giwrgosth

Εξακολουθούν να με δουλεύουν... Κατά τις 13.00 ο ΟΤΕ δεν είχε παραδώσει τον βρόγχο και τον πίεζαν να το κάνει τις επόμενες μέρες, στις 16.30 ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ τα έβλεπε όλα καλά και μου είπε να κοιτάξω τις συνδέσεις μου.
Τόσο αναξιόπιστοι πια? Και καλά, στη βάση δεδομένων για τον κάθε πελάτη δεν έχουν και στήλη "Κοινό Ψέμα" να λένε όλοι το ίδιο?
Τέταρτη καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ τώρα.
Α! Το dowload έστρωσε! 100άρα έπιασα στο NTUA!!!  :ROFL: 
Προσορινό ήταν... 40 πάλι!

----------


## No-Name

Γιατι σε αυτη τη χώρα εαν δεν έχεις θράσσος ακόμα και σε Διευθυντές δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να επιβιώσεις???
Έπρεπε να στείλω χεστήριο εκεί που χχχχ για να φιτάξουν όλα?

Και τηλεφωνία άψογη έχω και adsl κολλημένο στα 1.6Μbytes/sec και αλλαγή άμεσα στο σαζεμ θα γίνει.....

Δεν γουστάρω αυτη την οδό αλλά δεν γίνεται αλλιως....ακόμα και στο LLU :Thumb down:

----------


## intech

> Γιατι σε αυτη τη χώρα εαν δεν έχεις θράσσος ακόμα και σε Διευθυντές δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να επιβιώσεις???
> Έπρεπε να στείλω χεστήριο εκεί που χχχχ για να φιτάξουν όλα?
> 
> Και τηλεφωνία άψογη έχω και adsl κολλημένο στα 1.6Μbytes/sec και αλλαγή άμεσα στο σαζεμ θα γίνει.....
> 
> Δεν γουστάρω αυτη την οδό αλλά δεν γίνεται αλλιως....ακόμα και στο LLU


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω, γιατι οταν τον Αυγουστο αντιμετώπισα το 1 σοβαρό πρόβλημα, μετά απο 2 μήνες με ολα ΟΚ, εκτοτε τίποτα πραγματικά σοβαρό!!!!!!!
Αν εξαιρέσεις οτι σήμερα το διαδύκτιο σέρνεται.

----------


## erateinos

από τον Μάρτιο είναι η δεύτερη φόρα που είμαι  :Beta:   :Stupid:  tester 
(με την μικρή διαφορά ότι πληρώνω για αυτό  :Razz: ) 
η πρώτη κράτησε 10 ημέρες , η δεύτερη κοντεύει τις 60 νύχτες   :Wall: 


Off Topic


		θα μου πείτε τώρα, τι είναι 60 ήμερες μπροστά στην αιωνιότητα ?   :Crazy: 

 

από ενημέρωση και οδηγίες για νέους (και παλαιότερους ) χρήστες , 
τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη , ποιότητα υπηρεσιών , 
εάν δεν κάνω λάθος σε τριτοκοσμικές χώρες παρέχουν καλύτερες  :Whistle:  




> ουπς  το Ελλάντα είναι τριτοκοσμική χώρα στο internet και στο 3play

----------


## intech

> από τον Μάρτιο είναι η δεύτερη φόρα που είμαι   tester 
> (με την μικρή διαφορά ότι πληρώνω για αυτό ) 
> η πρώτη κράτησε 10 ημέρες , η δεύτερη κοντεύει τις 60 νύχτες 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		θα μου πείτε τώρα, τι είναι 60 ήμερες μπροστά στην αιωνιότητα ? 
> ...


Φίλε Μάρκο 
Το 1 πρόβλημα είχε διάρκεια 6 ημέρες
Το 2 Μόλις ξεκίνησε ( ταχύτητα σχεδόν Dial Up) , και ελπίζω να μην έχω την τύχη σου!


Εξαρτάται απο το πώς ορίζεις τι είναι τριτοκοσμική χώρα :Thinking:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Εξαρτάται απο το πώς ορίζεις τι είναι τριτοκοσμική χώρα


υποανάπτυκτη σε όλα

----------


## Tem

> Γιατι σε αυτη τη χώρα εαν δεν έχεις θράσσος ακόμα και σε Διευθυντές δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να επιβιώσεις???
> Έπρεπε να στείλω χεστήριο εκεί που χχχχ για να φιτάξουν όλα?
> 
> Και τηλεφωνία άψογη έχω και adsl κολλημένο στα 1.6Μbytes/sec και αλλαγή άμεσα στο σαζεμ θα γίνει.....
> 
> Δεν γουστάρω αυτη την οδό αλλά δεν γίνεται αλλιως....ακόμα και στο LLU


διορθώθηκε δηλαδή το πρόβλημα ?

----------


## intech

> διορθώθηκε δηλαδή το πρόβλημα ?


Σε εμένα Ναί

----------


## giwrgosth

Να επαναλάβω και πάλι την άψογη λειτουργία της τηλεόρασης? 
Ναι θα το κάνω! Αφού είναι το μόνο που δουλεύει στο triple play της ΟΝ.
Τηλέφωνο εκτός για τρίτη βδομάδα, νετ τα κλασικά, στέλνεις και λαμβάνεις email, διαβάζεις τα πρωτοσέλιδα των εφημερίδων κάνεις ποστ στο αδσλγρ και όλα αυτά ενώ ταυτόχρονα κατεβάζεις και τους τελευταίους drives της nvidia με ταχύτητα 20-30 kb. Καλά δεν είναι?

----------


## atheos71

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> υποανάπτυκτη σε όλα


Γιατί το λες αυτό;Το Καποδιστριακό σκαρφάλωσε στη θέση 106 από την   5.. που ήταν πριν.Άρα όχι σ'όλα!!! :No no:

----------


## Exoskeletor

εκει που σκεφτομαι να τη βαλω ερχομαι εδω και απογοητευομαι  :Very Happy:  πειτε και κανα καλο σχολιο

----------


## Tem

να πούμε λοιπόν και τα καλά. Πρίν απο λίγο σύνδεσα για καμιά ώρα την 24άρα HOL (17άρα ουσιαστικά).
Το συμπέρασμά μου για μια ακόμα φορά είναι ότι η 10άρα της ΟΝ (δεν έχω αναβαθμιστεί ακόμα) τρέχει πολύ καλύτερα  :One thumb up:  Επιστροφή λοιπόν στην ΟΝ  :Wink:

----------


## kostanen

Να σας ρωτήσω κάτι...
Μετά από λίγα (πραγματικά) προβλήματα στην μετάδοση της τηλεόρασης, μπήκα στο ρουτερ να δω τα στατιστικά μου και παρατηρώ ενώ περίμενα τα χειρότερα : attenuation 34 από 35 που ήμουν από την ημέρα ενεργοποίησης μου (18/10)  (πήγα ποιο κοντά???) και το ακόμα καλύτερο ο θόρυβος για πρώτη φορά στο 13 από συνήθως 8-9 (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 10).
Δεν ξέρω τι και πως γίνανε αυτά αλλά φαντάζομαι οτι είναι για καλύτερα, so  :Smile: 
τεχνητή νοημοσύνη βελτίωσης γραμμής ???
P.S. δεν έχω αλλάξει τίποτε σε σχέση με λοιπές συσκευές, φίλτρα κλπ.

----------


## CMS

Απλά η ΟΝ αναβαθμίζει τα DSLAMs εφαρμόζοντας μία νέα τεχνολογία που μειώνει τα disconnects και το flapping που συμβαίνει συχνά στο ADSL στις υψηλές ταχύτητες ... το αποτέλεσμα είναι και η βελτίωση που βλέπεις στο SNR ...

----------


## Καπετανάκης Στά

Αυτο που λες ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον, η αναβαθμιση θα γινει σε ολους μας ομως? Γιατι και σε μενα τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου σεν ειναι τα καλυτερα, και σημερα για ανεξηγιτο λογο εχω μεγαλη πτωση στο download.

----------


## Tem

> Απλά η ΟΝ αναβαθμίζει τα DSLAMs εφαρμόζοντας μία νέα τεχνολογία που μειώνει τα disconnects και το flapping που συμβαίνει συχνά στο ADSL στις υψηλές ταχύτητες ... το αποτέλεσμα είναι και η βελτίωση που βλέπεις στο SNR ...


μάλλον  πρόκειται  για την ίδια τεχνολογία που εφαρμόζει και η HOL.
Αυτό βέβαια μπορεί να έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα τον περιορισμό του attainable rate λόγω αύξησης SNR.
H σταθερότητα βέβαια μπορεί να έχει προτεραιότητα.

----------


## atheos71

> μάλλον  πρόκειται  για την ίδια τεχνολογία που εφαρμόζει και η HOL.
> Αυτό βέβαια μπορεί να έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα τον περιορισμό του attainable rate λόγω αύξησης SNR.
> H σταθερότητα βέβαια μπορεί να έχει προτεραιότητα.


Αυτό ακούγεται εξαιρετικά ευχάριστο(το περί σταθερότητας της γραμμής) , γιατί οι αποσυνδέσεις θεωρώ ότι είναι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα μιας σύνδεσης,

----------


## Avesael

> Γιατι σε αυτη τη χώρα εαν δεν έχεις θράσσος ακόμα και σε Διευθυντές δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να επιβιώσεις???
> Έπρεπε να στείλω χεστήριο εκεί που χχχχ για να φιτάξουν όλα?
> 
> Και τηλεφωνία άψογη έχω και adsl κολλημένο στα 1.6Μbytes/sec και αλλαγή άμεσα στο σαζεμ θα γίνει.....
> 
> Δεν γουστάρω αυτη την οδό αλλά δεν γίνεται αλλιως....ακόμα και στο LLU


Νίκο, είσαι ok δηλαδή; Παραμένεις στην ΟΝ;

----------


## papakion

Για να ξαναέρθω στο θέμα των Εντυπώσεων:

την Τρίτη (χτες) το μεσημέρι κατεβαζα από microsoft videακια Hi-Def με 1ΜΒ/sec (με IDM-16 sessions). Δεν έχω παράπονο, πλην των disconnect (and no connect ξανα απο μονο του) που τρωω μες την ημέρα (οχι καθε μερα)

Επίσης εκανα και το πρώτο μου τηλ στην Γερμανία (διστακτικα - α ρε ΟΤΕ τι κουσουρια μας αφησες!) και απλα ήταν τέλεια. Λες και η θεία μου ήταν στο σαλόνι μου  :Wink: 
 :Clap:

----------


## giwrgosth

Δεν βρίσκω άκρη με την ΟΝ και το τηλέφωνο. Φταίει ο ΟΤΕ και δεν ξέρουμε πότε θα το φτιάξει η απάντηση εδώ και δύο μέρες. Έκλεισα τρεις βδομάδες χωρίς τηλέφωνο και ποιος μου λέει ότι δεν θα γίνουν δεκατρείς και εκατόν τρεις? Δεν θα έπρεπε η ΟΝ να πιέσει τον ΟΤΕ? Και να έχει μια απάντηση προς τον πελάτη της τρεις βδομάδες μετά? Νιώθω τουλάχιστον ηλίθιος με τα λαμόγια που έμπλεξα.
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι εγώ άραγε? Να πάω από τον ΟΤΕ? Θα βγάλω άκρη?

----------


## grphoto

> Για να ξαναέρθω στο θέμα των Εντυπώσεων:
> 
> την Τρίτη (χτες) το μεσημέρι κατεβαζα από microsoft videακια Hi-Def με 1ΜΒ/sec (με IDM-16 sessions). Δεν έχω παράπονο, πλην των disconnect (and no connect ξανα απο μονο του) που τρωω μες την ημέρα (οχι καθε μερα)
> 
> Επίσης εκανα και το πρώτο μου τηλ στην Γερμανία (διστακτικα - α ρε ΟΤΕ τι κουσουρια μας αφησες!) και απλα ήταν τέλεια. Λες και η θεία μου ήταν στο σαλόνι μου



Επειδη εχω 4 γραμμες ΟΝ που τσεκαρω βλεπω και σε αναβαθμισμενες περιοχες και μη, τις τελευταιες μερες σταθεροτητα, οσον αφορα τα disconnect που ειχαν αρχισει να εμφανιζονται με την εναρξη των αναβαθμισεων, και ενα προβλημα 2-3 ημερων με την ποιοτητα του τηλεφωνου σε καποιες απο αυτες τις γραμμες, δειχνει να εφτιαξε, οποτε μηπως πηγαινουμε σε μια κατασταση καπως σταθεροτητας παλι?

Αληθεια Νικο-Noname βλεπεις τελικα να μενεις στην ΟΝ? (αν φυσικα δεν ξανακυλισει η κατασταση)

----------


## No-Name

Εγώ όπως έχω ξαναναφέρει επιχείρησα να πάω στον ΟΤΕ αλλά απορρίφθηκε το αίτημα έτσι αφήνω κανονικά να τρέξει το αίτημα για το 2PLAY της HOL.

Σήμερα κατέθεσαν το αιτημα στο WCRM ελπίζω αυτή την φορά η ΟΝ να τους δώσει τον φανταστικό αριθμό για να μπορέσω να φύγω,αλλιώς θα γίνει της πόπης.....θα ανέβω από την Σωρού και θα μας ακούσει όλη η Αθήνα

----------


## No-Name

Α μόλις ακούσα και τους γείτονες να μιλάνε στο δικό μου τηλέφωνο...

Το σήκωσα για να μιλήσω με Γαλλία αλλά μου τύχανε οι γείτονες :RTFM:

----------


## Tem

> Α μόλις ακούσα και τους γείτονες να μιλάνε στο δικό μου τηλέφωνο...
> 
> Το σήκωσα για να μιλήσω με Γαλλία αλλά μου τύχανε οι γείτονες


καλά , πως γίνεται αυτό ?

----------


## No-Name

Kαι μέτα λέγαμε για τον ΟΤΕ :Wink:

----------


## Tem

> Kαι μέτα λέγαμε για τον ΟΤΕ


στον OTE πάντως δεν είχα τέτοια εμπειρία. Ούτε και στην ΟΝ βέβαια , αλλά τηλεφωνώ σπάνια

----------


## nm96027

> Α μόλις ακούσα και τους γείτονες να μιλάνε στο δικό μου τηλέφωνο...
> 
> Το σήκωσα για να μιλήσω με Γαλλία αλλά μου τύχανε οι γείτονες


Μια χαρα...Ειχες καιρο να μιλησεις με τους γείτονες; 
Και εκει που λεγαμε για την αποξένωση στις μεγάλες πολεις ("ποτε τα κεραμίδια δεν ήταν τόσο κοντα και οι ανθρωποι τόσο μακρυα") η On ερχεται και βάζει τέλος σε αυτην την κοινωνικη λαίλαπα.




> στον OTE πάντως δεν είχα τέτοια εμπειρία. Ούτε και στην ΟΝ βέβαια , αλλά *τηλεφωνώ σπάνια*


Ειναι και αυτο μια καποια λυσις, που ελεγε και ο Καβαφης...

----------


## harris

> Μια χαρα...Ειχες καιρο να μιλησεις με τους γείτονες; 
> Και εκει που λεγαμε για την αποξένωση στις μεγάλες πολεις ("ποτε τα κεραμίδια δεν ήταν τόσο κοντα και οι ανθρωποι τόσο μακρυα") η On ερχεται και βάζει τέλος σε αυτην την κοινωνικη λαίλαπα.


 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :Razz:  :Razz: 

Πάντως λίγο νωρίτερα που μιλήσαμε με τον NoName στο τηλέφωνο (αφού ξεπέρασε το θέμα με τους γείτονες φυσικά!), ομολογώ πως η ποιότητα του τηλεφωνήματος ήταν αισχρή... κατά περιόδους τον άκουγα εν μέσω διακοπών και τεντζερέδων που βαρούσαν στην γραμμή, και τελικά, μετά από 12 λεπτά, η γραμμή διεκόπη... Να σημειώσω πως την ίδια στιγμή η σύζυγος μιλούσε στην άλλη γραμμή χωρίς προβλήματα, οπότε μάλλον το θέμα ήταν από την πλευρά της ΟΝ  :Thinking: 

Δεν περίμενα πάντως να υπάρχουν νηπειακά προβλήματα σε μια παλιά και γνωστή τεχνολογία  :Thinking:

----------


## nm96027

Off Topic





> κατά περιόδους τον άκουγα εν μέσω διακοπών και *τεντζερέδων* που βαρούσαν στην γραμμή


Μήπως πηρες τηλεφωνο τον Νο-name την ώρα που χτυπουσε την μπεσαμελ για τον μουσακα;
Μην τα ρίχνουμε ολα στην τηλεφωνια. ΕΛΕΟC. Μπορει ο θορυβος να ήταν φυσικος... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Whistle:

----------


## harris

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μήπως πηρες τηλεφωνο τον Νο-name την ώρα που χτυπουσε την μπεσαμελ για τον μουσακα;
> Μην τα ρίχνουμε ολα στην τηλεφωνια. ΕΛΕΟC. Μπορει ο θορυβος να ήταν φυσικος...




Off Topic


		Κόψε τις κακίες βραδυατικό! Μην τον πικάρεις τον άνθρωπο  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:

----------


## grphoto

> Α μόλις ακούσα και τους γείτονες να μιλάνε στο δικό μου τηλέφωνο...
> 
> Το σήκωσα για να μιλήσω με Γαλλία αλλά μου τύχανε οι γείτονες


Οι γειτονες εχουν ΟΝ? αν οχι, ποιος ευθυνεται ? αφου το κοινο σας κομματι εχει ονοματεπωνυμο ΟΤΕ (απο το σπιτι εως το DSLAM) τοτε δεν βλεπω την ΟΝ να φταιει.

Εκτος παλι αν εννοουσες γειτονες με την ευρυα ενοια του ορου, οποτε εκει ολα ειναι δυνατα (μηπως ακουγομουν εγω?  :Razz: ).

----------


## No-Name

Ρε συ Γιώργο τι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ όταν μπλέκει τα μπουτια της η ΟΝ με την κ@@@τηλεφωνία....

----------


## grphoto

> Παιδια και εγω που εχω conx  ακουω την γειτονισα και δεν ειναι θεμα συσκευων εγω εχω ασυρματη και αυτη εχει κανονικη συσκευη






> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Kαι σ'εμένα που έχω forthnet έχει συμβεί ! Μου φάνηκε σαν να με παρακολουθούν !


Ας ξεκινησω με καποιες παραδοχες για να μην παρεξηγηθω, ναι αυτες τις μερες η τηλεφωνια της ΟΝ εχει προβληματα, απο τις 4 γραμμες που εχω υπο την επιβλεψη μου, οι 2 εχουν αρκετες φορες τις τελευταιες μερες κακο ηχο και καποια αλλα τρελα.

Απο την αλλη αν εχω συνακροαση με καποιον που εχει ΟΝ, φταιει η ΟΝ αλλα αν ειναι χψ παροχου η ΟΤΕ, κατι αλλο φταιει, ειτε ΚΑΦΑΟ, ειτε κατι παιζεται με τις συνεγκαταστασεις.
Και ας μην λεμε οτι με ΟΤΕ δεν ειχαμε, γιατι πολυ παλιοτερα ειχαμε, και μην ξεχναμε οτι με τις 20.000 αλλαγες καλωδιων που εχουμε καθε εβδομαδα, τα καλωδια απο τους τεχνικους του ΟΤΕ ευκολα γειωνονται, μεταξυ τους, και δεν εχουν και αδικο, ποτε δεν τους ειχε πεσει τοση δουλεια μαζεμενη,ειδικα τωρα που ειναι και λιγοτεροι οι τεχνικοι με τις εθελουσιες.

----------


## amgamer

πολυ δυσαρεστημενος.
απειρη αναμονη ακομα και στις 2 το πρωι που καλω.
ποτε δεν σηκωνουν..

το ιντερνετ επιασε τις πρωτες μερες τα καλα νουμερα..μετα
τπτ!
κατεβαζω σαν 1000 τα πινγκ ειναι απαισια..
αυτα θελετε κ αλλα?
δεν μου βαλανε αποκρυψη και αναγνωριση που χα πει.
ημουν 4 μερες χωρις τηλ..

----------


## Takerman

> δεν μου βαλανε αποκρυψη και αναγνωριση που χα πει.


Την απόκρυψη αν δε κάνω λάθος την ενεργοποιείς εσύ. Βάζεις *31# πριν τον αριθμό που θα καλέσεις. Μετά το τηλεφώνημα απενεργοποιείται μόνη της. Πρέπει να βάζεις τον κωδικό σε κάθε τηλεφώνημα που κάνεις αν θέλεις απόκρυψη.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Ρε συ Γιώργο τι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ όταν μπλέκει τα μπουτια της η ΟΝ με την κ@@@τηλεφωνία....


Το ξέρω βρε Νίκο, αλλά δεν βρίσκω άκρη. 
Μου λένε ότι το έχουν στείλει σαν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ από τις 7/11 και ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα.
Τους το ζητώ αυτό να μου το στείλουν με έγγραφο της εταιρείας, για να το χρησημοποιήσω κατά του ΟΤΕ αλλά τίποτα.
Τους λέω και το εξής: έχω κάνει 4 καταγγελίες προς την ΕΕΤΤ για εσάς λόγω της μη λειτουργίας του τηλεφώνου. 
Η ΕΕΤΤ αναφέρει ότι ο ΟΤΕ είναι υποχρεωμένος μέσα σε μια εργάσιμη μέρα να αποκαταστήσει τη βλάβη. Αφού δεν το έχει κάνει ακόμη, εσείς με τη σειρά σας έχετε στείλει καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ έτσι ώστε να είστε καλυμένοι απέναντι στον πελάτη σας? Δεν απαντούν.
Πως να μην υποθέσω λοιπόν ότι δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτα και μπορεί όντως να το έχουν στείλει σαν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ και ο ΟΤΕ να τους έχει απαντήσει ελάτε να το δείτε και αυτοί να μην έχουν τεχνικό να στείλουν?

----------


## gangel

Οι μέχρι τώρα εντυπώσεις:

Τηλέφωνο: Οk, αλλά χαμηλή ένταση και προβλήματα σε στιγμές φόρτου.
Ιντερνετ : Τρελό "μπούκωμα" (υπάχουν ώρες που πιάνει 50kb/s το πολύ...)
Τηλεόραση: Γενικά ok αλλά έχει σπασίματα στον ήχο που και που.

ΥΓ: Απαράδεκτο support

----------


## WagItchyef

Στην περίπτωσή μου, ενώ μου έχουν βάλει αναγνώριση κλήσης, το *31# δεν λειτουργεί, με μήνυμα ότι η υπηρεσία δεν είναι διαθέσιμη. Εχθές μίλησα με τεχνικό της ON και είπε ότι το κατέγραψε και θα το λύσουν τα επόμενα 24ωρα. Βρίσκονται ή βρέθηκαν και άλλοι σε αυτήν την κατάσταση;

----------


## mpanas

Εχω ακουσει πως για το απαράδεκτο τηλεφωνικό support φταίει και ο ΟΤΕ που δεν τους δίνει extra γραμμές.

Αληθεύει?

----------


## nm96027

> Εχω ακουσει πως για το απαράδεκτο τηλεφωνικό support φταίει και ο ΟΤΕ που δεν τους δίνει extra γραμμές.
> 
> Αληθεύει?


Τηλέφωνο δεν μπορουν να βαλουν στον εαυτο τους; Απο τον ΟΤΕ περιμένουν γραμμές;

----------


## Avesael

Για όλα φταίει ο φούστης ο ΟΤΕΣ! 
Ρε παιδιά, ας σοβαρευτούμε λιγάκι...
Αν δε μπορούν να παρέχουν την πιο απλή πλέον μορφή επικοινωνίας στον κόσμος ας το κλείσουν το μαγαζί...

----------


## giwrgosth

> Τηλέφωνο δεν μπορουν να βαλουν στον εαυτο τους; Απο τον ΟΤΕ περιμένουν γραμμές;


 :ROFL:  Έγραψες!!!!!!

----------


## cnp5

> Εχω ακουσει πως για το απαράδεκτο τηλεφωνικό support φταίει και ο ΟΤΕ που δεν τους δίνει extra γραμμές.
> 
> Αληθεύει?


Ε δε νομίζω και γι' αυτό να φταίει ο ΟΤΕ!!  :Smile:  ούτως ή άλλος σε συνεργάτη δίνουν το Call Center τους (αυτοί θα πρέπει να βάλουν καινούργιες γραμμές αν θέλουν, φυσικά με κόστος για την OnTelecoms). Αυτό που έχω μάθει εγώ είναι ότι κάνουν προσπάθεια με τον ΟΤΕ να δώσουν το 13801 δωρεάν. Τώρα τι προσπάθεια χρειάζεται γι αυτό δε ξέρω... αλλά δεν είμαι και ειδικός σε τηλεφωνικά κέντρα και τηλεφωνικά νούμερα (χρεώσεις, συμφωνίες κτλ κτλ)  :Thinking:

----------


## atheos71

Καλημέρα σε όλους

Ερώτηση:Αν μένει συνεχώς ανοιχτό το Pirelli γυρνάει από Interleaved Path σε fast το Link Type(αυτόματα εννοώ);
Noise Margin
Upstream 19 dB / Downstream 8 dB.Τί μπορεί να γίνει για το upstream;

----------


## papakion

> Καλημέρα σε όλους
> 
> Ερώτηση:Αν μένει συνεχώς ανοιχτό το Pirelli γυρνάει από Interleaved Path σε fast το Link Type(αυτόματα εννοώ);
> Noise Margin
> Upstream 19 dB / Downstream 8 dB.Τί μπορεί να γίνει για το upstream;


η αλλαγή γίνεται τυχαία μετα απο disconnect του Pirelli και νεο connect.
Για το Noise margin σου μαλλον δεν μπορείς να κανεις και πολλά. Απο οτι ειδα απο τα στατιστικά σου εισαι αρκετά μακρυά απο το dslam :Sorry:

----------


## atheos71

> η αλλαγή γίνεται τυχαία μετα απο disconnect του Pirelli και νεο connect.
> Για το Noise margin σου μαλλον δεν μπορείς να κανεις και πολλά. Απο οτι ειδα απο τα στατιστικά σου εισαι αρκετά μακρυά απο το dslam


Σχεδόν 3 χλμ. :Sad: 
Είχα όμως upstream 5-6 db πριν μια εβδομάδα περίπου.Χωρίς να πέσει το downtream από το 7-8 , γίνεται το upstream 7 db;

----------


## papakion

> Σχεδόν 3 χλμ.


βαλε κατι παραπανω απο 3klm

θεωρητικά μέχρι 8mps πιανεις με ADSL2 οπότε για να φτιαξει θα πρεπει να σου κατεβασουν τα 9mpbs που βλεπω στα 8... έτσι κατι θα γινει. Η γνωμη μου? μεινε οπως εισαι μην αλλαζεις τιποτα (που λεει και ο ΛεΠα)

----------


## atheos71

> βαλε κατι παραπανω απο 3klm
> 
> θεωρητικά μέχρι 8mps πιανεις με ADSL2 οπότε για να φτιαξει θα πρεπει να σου κατεβασουν τα 9mpbs που βλεπω στα 8... έτσι κατι θα γινει. Η γνωμη μου? μεινε οπως εισαι μην αλλαζεις τιποτα (που λεει και ο ΛεΠα)


3 khm και...
Ούτως ή άλλως γύρω στα 870 kbps(7 mbps περίπου) πιάνω με 16 connections στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.Έχω ησυχάσει όμως από τα συνεχή disconnects.

----------


## papakion

> 3 khm και...
> Ούτως ή άλλως γύρω στα 870 kbps(7 mbps περίπου) πιάνω με 16 connections στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.Έχω ησυχάσει όμως από τα συνεχή disconnects.


οπότε εισαι μια χαρα νομίζω  :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

Μέγιστη θεωρητική ταχύτητα: 8.43 mbit/s
Απόσταση: 3041 Μέτρα

Αρκεί να μην πειράξουν τίποτα βέβαια!

----------


## Avesael

Στιγμές πριν...



Το μέγιστο download από το server της ΟΝ που είχα ποτέ, και συμβαίνει συνεχώς τα τελευταία λεπτά...

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 3 Minutes and 45 Seconds later........

Θα μας τρελλάνουν; Κάτι μαγειρεύουν;

----------


## CMS

εντάξει στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο ... στα links με εξωτερικό τί βλέπεις παλιόφιλε ?

----------


## Avesael

*REALITY*








That's all folks!

----------


## CMS

με IDM από NVIDIA ή MS ... να ρωτήσω ...ή είναι μάταιος κόπος ?

προφανώς πια φαίνεται καθαρά ότι η βρύση είναι κλειστή ή απλώς στάζει στην ΟΝ προς το εξωτερικό ...

----------


## WagItchyef

> Καλημέρα σε όλους
> 
> Ερώτηση:Αν μένει συνεχώς ανοιχτό το Pirelli γυρνάει από Interleaved Path σε fast το Link Type(αυτόματα εννοώ);
> Noise Margin
> Upstream 19 dB / Downstream 8 dB.Τί μπορεί να γίνει για το upstream;


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το "Noise Margin" όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι τόσο καλύτερα, και το "Attenuation" όσο μικρότερο, τόσο καλύτερα. Ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## CMS

σωστά ... αλλά φυσικά η βαρύτητα όλη πέφτει στις τιμές του downstream ...

----------


## grphoto

Μπορει να κανω λαθος αλλα τις τελευταιες 2 μερες δειχνει καπως καλυτερα απο πριν,

4 αρχειακια μολις τωρα με IDM απο rapidshare 1222 με 12284 γραμμη, αντε να γινει και η αναβαθμιση (αν ποτε γινει  :Worthy: ) να την μετρησω καλυτερα.

----------


## makiro3

> Μπορει να κανω λαθος αλλα τις τελευταιες 2 μερες δειχνει καπως καλυτερα απο πριν,
> 
> 4 αρχειακια μολις τωρα με IDM απο rapidshare 1222 με 12284 γραμμη, αντε να γινει και η αναβαθμιση (αν ποτε γινει ) να την μετρησω καλυτερα.


Βγάλε τον IDM και ξανά κάνε το να δούμε :Razz:

----------


## grphoto

4 αρχειακια με rapget συνολο 820.

----------


## Tem

κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα και σήμερα  :One thumb up: 
Απόλυτη σταθερότητα.

----------


## erateinos

> κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα και σήμερα 
> Απόλυτη σταθερότητα.


πάντα έτσι να είναι Tem  :One thumb up: 
ποιος να το φανταζόταν πριν 7 μήνες ότι θα έγραφες θετικά σχόλια για την ΟΝ  :Razz:   :Smile: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Tem

> πάντα έτσι να είναι Tem 
> ποιος να το φανταζόταν πριν 7 μήνες ότι θα έγραφες θετικά σχόλια για την ΟΝ


πλάκα πλάκα μου αρέσει η ΟΝ , ευτυχώς που την επέλεξα  :Laughing:

----------


## giwrgosth

Off Topic


		 Tem είχες ρωτήσει κάπου εδώ, αλλά ξέχασα να σου απαντήσω. Έφυγα από την Tellas 24/10, την μέρα που με ενεργοποίησε η ΟΝ. Δεν πρόλαβα καλά την αναβάθμιση, αφού είχα ένα Speedtouch 510 που κλείδωνε στα 7 περίπου οπότε από τα 4 δεν ήταν μεγάλη η διαφορά, αλλά με το Pirelli κλείδωσε στα 12, φυσικά χωρίς να μπορέσω να μπω νετ σε αυτή την ταχύτητα, αφού το Pirelli δεν σε αφήνει.
Από την Tellas έφυγα γιατί την θεωρώ μη επικοινωνιακή εταιρεία και κοίτα που ήρθα, στο τέρας της επικοινωνίας, την ΟΝ  :Razz:

----------


## Tem

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 Tem είχες ρωτήσει κάπου εδώ, αλλά ξέχασα να σου απαντήσω. Έφυγα από την Tellas 24/10, την μέρα που με ενεργοποίησε η ΟΝ. Δεν πρόλαβα καλά την αναβάθμιση, αφού είχα ένα Speedtouch 510 που κλείδωνε στα 7 περίπου οπότε από τα 4 δεν ήταν μεγάλη η διαφορά, αλλά με το Pirelli κλείδωσε στα 12, φυσικά χωρίς να μπορέσω να μπω νετ σε αυτή την ταχύτητα, αφού το Pirelli δεν σε αφήνει.
> Από την Tellas έφυγα γιατί την θεωρώ μη επικοινωνιακή εταιρεία και κοίτα που ήρθα, στο τέρας της επικοινωνίας, την ΟΝ


ΤΕΛΛΑΣ και ΟΝ ήταν πριν από κάποιους μήνες οι χειρότερες εταιρείες κατα την άποψη των περισσοτέρων που είχαν πάρει μέρος σε σχετική δημοσκόπηση. Νομίζω , χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος,  ότι η ΤΕΛΛΑΣ είχε πάρει την πρωτιά αφήνοντας στη δεύτερη θέση την ΟΝ. Αν γινόταν σήμερα αντίστοιχη δημοσκόπηση η ΟΝ θα έπαιρνε με άνεση τη ρεβάνς. Γιγαντομαχία τεράτων ΟΝ-ΤΕΛΛΑΣ. Οπως λέει και ο τίτλος κάποιου  σχετικού θέματος  "ο πάτος στους παρόχους έχει όνομα..." :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Οπως λέει και ο τίτλος κάποιου σχετικού θέματος "ο πάτος στους παρόχους έχει όνομα..."


Συμπτωματικά εκεί έγραφα τώρα τα τελευταία καλά νέα για την ΟΝ...  :Whistle: 
Πάντως η Tellas μετά τον Μάιο έστρωσε πάρα πολύ, αλλά δεν έδειχνε να υπάρχει σαν εταιρεία. Σαν εταιρεία φάντασμα ήταν, αλλά τουλάχιστον δούλευε! Αυτή εδώ όμως είναι φάντασμα και στις υπηρεσίες πια. Έύχομαι να στρώσει, για σας που θα κάτσετε και είναι κρίμα να σας ταλαιπωρούν.

----------


## ntrim

Βρε παιδιά, δεν μπορώ να μπω στο OnMail από Mac. Έχω δοκιμάσει με Safari, Firefox & Opera.

Μήπως υποστηρίζει μόνο Win;  :Evil:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Βρε παιδιά, δεν μπορώ να μπω στο OnMail από Mac. Έχω δοκιμάσει με Safari, Firefox & Opera.
> 
> Μήπως υποστηρίζει μόνο Win;


Εγώ με Linux (CentOS 5.0 x86) και Firefox 1.5.0.12, μπαίνω μια χαρά με "Interface: (Advanced Mozilla)", θέλει να επιτρέπεις τα pop ups σε αυτό το site πάντως.

----------


## Gas72

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

Είμαι καμιά βδομάδα <ΟΝ> σε PC μεσω ethernet και είμαι καρφωμένος στα 50k/s
Eχω κάνει disable το wireless απο το router και δεν υπάρχει ενεργό firewall 
από norton windows κλπ

Η επικοινωνία με την εταιρεία εχει το πρόβλημα της τρελής αναμονής...
και μιλώντας με τον τεχνικό ακρη δεν βγάλαμε...

----------


## Cacofonix

Εμένα πάντως το τελευταίο 2ήμερο σέρνεται...

----------


## agelo55

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερει κανεις σας στον τελευταιο λογαριασμο του Οτε φαινοταν σαν να 
ειχατε ζητησει αναλητικο λογαριασμο?.

----------


## ntrim

> Εγώ με Linux (CentOS 5.0 x86) και Firefox 1.5.0.12, μπαίνω μια χαρά με "Interface: (Advanced Mozilla)", θέλει να επιτρέπεις τα pop ups σε αυτό το site πάντως.


Έφαγα το... Internet να δω τι σημαίνει "Interface: (Advanced Mozilla)" και τελικά πήγα σε Internet Cafe και το είδα από κει (από pc).

Μάλλον το διατύπωσα λάθος, δεν φθάνω καν εκεί. Η διεύθυνση http://mail.ontelecoms.gr/mail/ είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει, από τον Mac. Μου γράφει "can't connect to server".

Τα ίδια μου κάνει και ο Mail client. Μου δείχνει τους servers της ON, offline. Δοκίμασα, pop.ontelecoms.gr, mail.ontelecoms.gr, smtp.ontelecoms.gr, τίποτα.  :Thinking: 

Proxy δεν χρησιμοποιώ, το Firewall κλειστό, καμμιά ιδέα κανείς;

----------


## angelos7577

ΕΙΜΑΙ 6 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΟΝ ΚΑΙ Η ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΟ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ ΕΙΝΑΙ 6779 Kbps.ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΠΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ .ΤΟΥΣ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΤΗ ΣΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΚΑΙ Ο ΑΠΟΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΤΗΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ.ΜΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΤΗ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΕΣ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΤΩΡΑ.Η ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΓΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ.ΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ , ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΙ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΟΥ . ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ? ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## papakion

Αγγελε μην φωναζεις! (οχι κεφαλαια!)  :Crazy: 

για να εισαι κλειδωμένος στα 6779 σημαινει ότι εισαι μακρυα απο το DSLAM αρα σε εχουν κατεβασει τοσο ωστε να εχεις υπηρεσίες χωρις διακοπές. Καλό θα ητνα να μας εδειχνες μερικα στατιστικά (SNR/ Att) να σου πουμε μια γνωμη.

(χαμηλόφωνα ομως γραψτα ε?  :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

Επίσης πρέπει να γνωρίζεις ότι για την υπηρεσία της τηλεόρασης χρειάζονται 4Mbit περίπου, οπότε το υπόλοιπο αν συγχρονίζεις στα 6.7Mbit είναι 2.7 και αυτά όχι καθαρά...
Γι'αυτό και σου σέρνεται το ιντερνετ. Εδώ σέρνεται στους άλλους που συγχρονίζουν στα 12 και στα 15Mbit...
Επίσης όπως είπε και ο φίλος papakion, στείλε μας τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου αν μπορείς.

----------


## jmarin

παιδια συγγνωμη για το λιγο ασχετο θεμα αλλα ειπα να μην ανοιξω νεο thread χωρις σημαντικο λογο. Οταν εκανα την αιτηση στην ον ειχα 3 μηνες ακομα στην βιβοντι στο πακετο dsl cube. Πρεπει να τους στειλω φαξ τωρα για να το διακοψουν τον αλλο μηνα που λιγει ή το εχει κανει η ον οταν εκανα την αιτηση?

----------


## papakion

> παιδια συγγνωμη για το λιγο ασχετο θεμα αλλα ειπα να μην ανοιξω νεο thread χωρις σημαντικο λογο. Οταν εκανα την αιτηση στην ον ειχα 3 μηνες ακομα στην βιβοντι στο πακετο dsl cube. Πρεπει να τους στειλω φαξ τωρα για να το διακοψουν τον αλλο μηνα που λιγει ή το εχει κανει η ον οταν εκανα την αιτηση?


το ειχες δηλώσει στην Ον? Παντως καλό θα ηταν να στειλεις και ενα faxακι στην vivodi που να ζητας την διακοπή, για να εισαι σιγουρος

----------


## etsouk2000

Στο σπιτι των γονιων μου εχω ΟΝ εδω και εναμιση μηνα περιπου. Το ιντερνετ παιζειπαντα τελεια στα 12 Mbps. Το τηλεφωνο ειναι λιγο προβληματικο. Αρκετες μερες διακοπτεται ξαφνικα για 5-10-20 λεπτα. Πολυ λιγες φορες (1-2 φορες νομιζω) η διακοπη κρατησε ολη νυχτα. Αλλες φορες, γνωστοι μου λενε οτι επαιρναν τηλεφωνο και δεν απαντουσα. Το τηλεφωνο δεν χτυπουσε ποτέ σε μενα. Χρειαστηκε να παρουν 3-4 φορες μεχρι τελικα να χτυπησει σε μενα και να απαντησω.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Έφαγα το... Internet να δω τι σημαίνει "Interface: (Advanced Mozilla)" και τελικά πήγα σε Internet Cafe και το είδα από κει (από pc).
> 
> Μάλλον το διατύπωσα λάθος, δεν φθάνω καν εκεί. Η διεύθυνση http://mail.ontelecoms.gr/mail/ είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει, από τον Mac. Μου γράφει "can't connect to server".
> 
> Τα ίδια μου κάνει και ο Mail client. Μου δείχνει τους servers της ON, offline. Δοκίμασα, pop.ontelecoms.gr, mail.ontelecoms.gr, smtp.ontelecoms.gr, τίποτα. 
> 
> Proxy δεν χρησιμοποιώ, το Firewall κλειστό, καμμιά ιδέα κανείς;


Σβήσε και ξαναάναψε τον router, μήπως αλλάξαν οι DΝS servers, και γενικά σου πέρασαν νέες ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## Avesael

Σε πόσους έχει τύχει να τον καλούν και να ακούγεται ένα "τουτ-τουτ" συνεχόμενο, ενώ το τηλέφωνο να μην είναι ούτε απασχολημένο αλλά και θεωρητικά να μην έχει πρόβλημα;
Το έχω παρατηρήσει εκτός από εμένα και σε 8 άτομα ακόμα...

----------


## papakion

εδω papakion οχι, δεν εχω θεμα με το τηλ...κανενα

----------


## angelos7577

Συγνώμη για τα κεφαλαία μου. Μπήκα στο ρούτερ και βλέπω έχει Noise Margin upstream 5 dB και downstream 11dB και Attenuation upstream 22dB και downstream 37dB .

----------


## papakion

παρτους τηλ να στο ανεβασουν. Αν δεν στο κανει ο πρωτος τεχνικός που θα μιλήσεις ξαναπαρε και μιλα με αλλον που θα στο κανει. Εχουμε τα ίδια στατιστικά και παίζω κανονικά. Μπορείς να πας άνετα 8-9 ισως και 10 mpbs.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## angelos7577

Ok κάνω αυτό τώρα , αν και αμφιβάλλω αν θα βγάλω άκρη με αυτούς , ευχαριστώ πολύ .

----------


## Avesael

Με το attenuation που έχεις θεωρητικά σε ιδανικές συνθήκες, η γραμμή σου σηκώνει 13Mbits.
Το snr σου είναι νορμάλ (11db) αλλά αν αναλογιστούμε ότι συγχρονίζεις στα 6.7Mbits , τότε αν συγχρόνιζες στη θεωρητικα μέγιστη δυνατη ταχύτητα, ίσως να είχες και 1db snr, κοινώς όχι απλά disconnects αλλά πλήρη πτώση της γραμμής.
Το πρόβλημα όπως φαίνεται το έχεις ή στις εσωτερικές καλωδιώσεις του κτηρίου ή από κατανεμητή σε ΚΑΦΑΟ ή από ΚΑΦΑΟ σε dslam...
Κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα, κανένα φθαρμένο καλώδιο, χαλκός σε αποσύνθεση (sic)  :Twisted Evil:  , ποιος ξέρει...
Καλό είναι να το δηλώσεις ως βλάβη και να ψάξουν από που προέρχεται το πρόβλημα...
Για φαντάσου να αλλάξεις καλωδίωση στο σπίτι και μετά να πετάς;  :Wink:

----------


## papakion

TIP: με ευγένεια, υπομονή και επιμονή έχω λάβει ότι εχω ζητήσει απο την On (cc, τεχνική υποστηρίξη). Μην ξεχνάς ότι απέναντί σου πέρα απο υπάλληλος της On ειναι και άνθρωπος.

Πες μας αν θες μετά τι αποτέλεσμα ειχες...

----------


## angelos7577

Δηλαδή να πάρω στον ΟΤΕ και να δηλώσω βλάβη ? Και τι να τους πω ?

----------


## Avesael

Βασικά την ΟΝ πρέπει να πάρεις και αυτή να ενημερώσει τον ΟΤΕ. 
Αν πάρεις εσύ τον ΟΤΕ θα σου πει ο ΟΤΕΣ (και δικαίως) ότι δε μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα γιατί δεν είσαι συνδρομητής  του...

----------


## angelos7577

Οκ , πήρα τηλέφωνο στην On και μου είπαν ότι θα επικοινωνήσει τεχνικός μαζί μου . Καλά κρασιά.........  :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

> ασε που δεν μπορω να μπω στο web interface του μοντεμ επειδη οι κωδικοι που μου εδωσαν δεν συμφωνουν με του μοντεμ.


για το ρούτερ είναι on & on 
οι άλλοι κωδικοί είναι για το myon

----------


## miltiadis21

Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να του απαντήσουν σε e-mail στην On? Πάντως το cc τους σε χρόνο αναμονής είναι χειρότερο και απο της vivodi όταν ήταν στίς δόξες του και τουλάχιστον εκεί απαντούσαν στα e-mail.
Πάντως όταν πέρνεις τηλέφωνο στο cc αισθάνεσαι οτι έισαι συνδεδεμένος με το υπερπέραν... :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

> Έχει καταφέρει κανείς να του απαντήσουν σε e-mail στην On?


στα γνωστά e-mail κανένας μας δεν έχει πάρει απάντηση 
(κάποια ενημερωτικά μας στέλνουν ''φασόν'' αραιά και που)

----------


## miltiadis21

δλδ αυτά τα δύο γνωστά e-mail τα έχουν για να λένε οτι υπάρχουν? Λές να αρχίσω να ψάχνω για μή γνωστά ε-μαιλ μπάς και βγάλω άκρη?  :Smile:

----------


## mjah132

Αυτο είναι αλήθεια για τα email...εμένα δεν μου χαν στειλει το tvbox εδώ και 4 βδομάδες και είχα φαγωθεί να στέλνω email...τελικά 2-3 τηλέφωνα στο τμημα διακοπών το έκαναν το κόλπο...

Σχετικά με Βιβο, στα εμαιλ ναι απαντούν...οπως στο εμαιλ που τους εστειλα να τους πω ότι δεν θα πληρώσω το λογαριασμό 50ευρώ που μου έστειλαν για τον Νοέμβρη καθώς από τον Οκτώβρη είμαι στην Ον αλλά και ευτυχως τους είχα στείλει και φαξ 10 μέρες πριν λήξει ο Κύβος...Με πήραν τηλέφωνο και μου ζήτησαν και συγγνωμη για την παράβλεψη...Μεγαλεία!!

Συνεπώς φίλε jmarin καλου κακου στείλε τους ενα φαξ και κρατα και το confirmation...

----------


## panajotisp

Καλημέρα σε όλους, μετά απο σχεδόν 2 μήνες ο αδερφός μου είναι πλέον ΟΝ στο Χαλάνδρι. Άργησε βέβαια να έρθει το ζαντολάστιχο απο τα Ελτα, είχε τηλ 1 εβδομάδα αλλά δεν ερχόταν το ρουτερ.
Στα της σύνδεσης, 

Up Stream  1023 (Kbps.)
Down Stream 13228 (Kbps.)

Noise Margin  (up) 7 dB
                   (down) 7 dB

Attenuation (up) 16 dB
                  (down) 32 dB

απο τηλεφωνία όλα οκ, τηλεόραση ακόμα όχι, βλέπει μόνο τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ.
στο downloading, απο ftp.ntua.gr με download manager κατεβάζω τώρα (με wireless βέβαια) με 70-80ΚΒ/sec, χάλια ταχύτητα, αλλά δίνω μερικές ημέρες ακόμα.....

----------


## giwrgosth

> δλδ αυτά τα δύο γνωστά e-mail τα έχουν για να λένε οτι υπάρχουν? Λές να αρχίσω να ψάχνω για μή γνωστά ε-μαιλ μπάς και βγάλω άκρη?


Και σε "άγνωστο" που έχω στείλει την πρώτη φορά πήρα απάντηση και άμεση μάλιστα, αλλά στα δύο επόμενα τίποτα.
Όταν ξέρουν ότι δεν μπορύν να κάνουν κάτι λόγω έλλειψης προσωπικού κλπ, τι να σου απαντήσουν?

----------


## wolfy

> Καλημέρα σε όλους, μετά απο σχεδόν 2 μήνες ο αδερφός μου είναι πλέον ΟΝ στο Χαλάνδρι. Άργησε βέβαια να έρθει το ζαντολάστιχο απο τα Ελτα, είχε τηλ 1 εβδομάδα αλλά δεν ερχόταν το ρουτερ.
> Στα της σύνδεσης, 
> 
> Up Stream  1023 (Kbps.)
> Down Stream 13228 (Kbps.)
> 
> Noise Margin  (up) 7 dB
>                    (down) 7 dB
> 
> ...


Όσες μέρες κ να δώσεις δεν πρόκειται να δείς καλύτερες ταχύτητες.... χειρότερες θα δεις σίγουρα  όμως.....

----------


## atheos71

Η γραμμή μου αναβαθμίστηκε!!!! :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

> Η γραμμή μου αναβαθμίστηκε!!!!


300Kbps ?  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

> στα γνωστά e-mail κανένας μας δεν έχει πάρει απάντηση 
> (κάποια ενημερωτικά μας στέλνουν ''φασόν'' αραιά και που)


Μάλλον η επικοινωνία γίνεται με ταχυδρομικά περιστέρια :Clap: 

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 1 Minutes and 10 Seconds later........




> 300Kbps ?


Βάλε κάτι παραπάνω! :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 2 Minutes and 14 Seconds later........

Ίσως κάνω καιρό να ξαναδώ τέτοιες τελικές

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 23 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........




> Όσες μέρες κ να δώσεις δεν πρόκειται να δείς καλύτερες ταχύτητες.... χειρότερες θα δεις σίγουρα  όμως.....


Σίγουρα :One thumb up: 


Η σχεδόν συμμετρική!

----------


## makiro3

H επικοινωνία με το εξωτερικό παραμένει στα ίδια χάλια.........

----------


## makiro3

> H επικοινωνία με το εξωτερικό παραμένει στα ίδια χάλια.........



*Spoiler:*

----------


## hel

Για να έχουμε αξιόπιστη μέτρηση ταχύτητας μπορούμε να κατεβάζουμε από ftp server πχ ntua.gr αρκετά μεγάλα αρχεία μαζί και να κάνουμε ότι λέει εδώ :http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31796 . Όπως λέει εκεί αγνοούμε πλήρως τα speedtests.

----------


## giwrgosth

NTUA 5 Kb max δοκιμή με 20 διαφορετικά αρχεία.
NVIDIA 30 Kb max! 
Θέλει σχόλιο?

----------


## jmarin

με ριξανε στα 9000 απο 13000 που συγχρονιζα χωρις να κταλαβω το λογο!!!

----------


## giwrgosth

> με ριξανε στα 9000 απο 13000 που συγχρονιζα χωρις να κταλαβω το λογο!!!


Έχεις πολύ μεγάλη εξασθένηση και είσαι οριακός από S/N, οπότε καλά κάνανε γιατί θα είχες πολλά disconnect.

----------


## jmarin

2 μηνες  σχεδον ειμαι ον και δεν ειχα disconnects! Ολα δουλευαν τελεια. Θα τους παρει ο διαολος!

----------


## giwrgosth

> 2 μηνες σχεδον ειμαι ον και δεν ειχα disconnects! Ολα δουλευαν τελεια. Θα τους παρει ο διαολος!


Θα σου έλεγα να κοιτάξεις τη γραμμή σου, μήπως έχεις πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση κλπ, αλλά πρώτα δες πόσο μακριά από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ είσαι. Αν δεν είσαι πάνω από 2 χλμ τότε πες τους να κάνουν έναν έλεγχο στη γραμμή σου.
Με την εξασθένηση που έχεις καλύτερα να καθήσεις σε συγχρονισμό γύρω στα 10 mb για να έχεις σταθερή γραμμή.

----------


## alex59

ευχαριστω τον φιλο  erateinos για την πληροφορια

----------


## grphoto

Κανε ενα ρεσταρτ το pirelli μπορει λογω βροχης η εντονης παρεμβολης στο φιλτρο, το noise σου να επεσε στιγμιαια οποτε αυτοματα να επεσε και η συνδεση, μου εχει συμβει και μενα στον Βυρωνα που εχω χαμηλο noise.

----------


## jmarin

μα το θεμα ειναι οτι ειχα σταθερη γραμμη! Ποιος τους ειπε να την πειραξουν?

grphoto το εκανα αλλα ακομα εκει ειναι... Λες να φτιαξει αργοτερα?

----------


## grphoto

Στη δικια μου περιπτωση χρειαστηκε ενα κλεισιμο κανενα 20λεπτο , και μετα ηταν ενταξει.

Λογω αναβαθμισης συγχρονιζα στα 14-15 αλλα με 6αρι, οποτε κανω μια μερα και ειδα 8-9 κλεισιμο ξαν ανοιγμα τα ιδια, κλεισιμο για 20 λεπτακια στα 15 ξανα. Ευχομαι να πιασει και σε σενα.

----------


## jmarin

Περασαν τα 20 λεπτα και τιποτα. Τα ιδια... Περιμενω στην αναμονη τωρα...

----------


## grphoto

Καλη υπομονη, Σαββατο βραδι σε κοβω απο 40λεπτα -1.20 , κουραγιο  :Sorry:

----------


## makiro3

Off Topic


		Όποιος δεν έχει ανοιχτή ακρόαση, να πάει να αγοράσει νέο τηλέφωνο γιατί σίγουρα θα του χρειαστεί
	


........Auto merged post: makiro3 added 4 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........




> Για να έχουμε αξιόπιστη μέτρηση ταχύτητας μπορούμε να κατεβάζουμε από ftp server πχ ntua.gr αρκετά μεγάλα αρχεία μαζί και να κάνουμε ότι λέει εδώ :http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31796 . Όπως λέει εκεί αγνοούμε πλήρως τα speedtests.


Για μένα τα speedtest δεν είναι πλήρως αξιόπιστα, αλλά  είναι ενδεικτικά :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

2 ημέρες με άφησαν χωρίς adsl γιαυτό χάθηκα.....

----------


## CMS

> 2 ημέρες με άφησαν χωρίς adsl γιαυτό χάθηκα.....


κάθε φορά που γράφεις κάτι κακό για την ΟΝ , σε βάζουν τιμωρία ?   :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## No-Name

29/11/2007 τελειωνει το παραμύθι οπότε.....δεν πρόκεται να ξανασχοληθώ με έναν τέτοιο "πάροχο"

*Η ΕΕΤΤ ειναι ενημερη για το όλο θέμα,πρέπει να έστειλα 2 επιστολές μέσα στην εβδομάδα

----------


## Tem

> 2 ημέρες με άφησαν χωρίς adsl γιαυτό χάθηκα.....


εντυπωσιακό και απαράδεκτο συγχρόνως  :Thumb down: 




> 29/11/2007 τελειωνει το παραμύθι οπότε.....δεν πρόκεται να ξανασχοληθώ με έναν τέτοιο "πάροχο"
> 
> *Η ΕΕΤΤ ειναι ενημερη για το όλο θέμα,πρέπει να έστειλα 2 επιστολές μέσα στην εβδομάδα


λογικά σκεπτόμενος κάποιος θα περίμενε, με βάση τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής, απροβλημάτιστο internet και τηλεφωνία. Δηλαδή δεν σου έδωσαν έστω και μια λογική εξήγηση?

----------


## Georgema

Προχτές βραβεύσανε τον 50.000το πελάτη τους. Δυστυχώς όπως κατάλαβα είναι εταιρεία που με το ζόρι μπορεί να υποστηρίξει καμμιά 1.000δα πελάτες. 50.000 ούτε στο όνειρό τους.
Δυστυχώς έμπλεξα και γω. Τηλεφωνία πολύ καλή δε λέω. Αλλά την έχεις και στον ΟΤΕ. Εξυπηρέτηση πελατών ότι πιό άθλιο έχω συναντήσει (έχω περάσει από VIVODI και FORTHNET οπότε έχω και τις σχετικές εμπειρίες). Από ταχύτητες.....Αστα να πάνε. Καλύτερα dial-up!!! Δυστυχώς.
3 φορές μίλησα με τη τεχνική υποστήριξη μήπως και λυθεί το πρόβλημά μου. Τη πρώτη φορά περίμενα 40 λεπτά. Τη 2η 1 ώρα και 10 λεπτά. Τη 3η 1.30. Φαίνεται ότι αυξάνονται οι πελάτες τους.
Τη 3η φορά μου είπε ο τεχνικός ότι με είχαν κόψει στα 12 και δε μου δίναν 16. Δε ξέρω γιατί και ποιός τους έδωσε αυτό το δικαίωμα εφόσον είναι υποχρεωμένοι να δίνουν 16 (έτσι διαφημίζουν και έτσι λέει το συμβόλαιό τους). Τελικά μου έδωσε 16. 
Σήμερα το πρωί όλα πήγαιναν ρολόι. Ταχύτητα σε http/ftp 600-700 νούμερα πρωτόγνωρα γιά μένα στην On. Κατάντησα να είμαι χαρούμενος που έχω το 1/3 της θεωρητικά μέγιστης παρεχόμενης ταχύτητας!!! Και όλα αυτά σε ΠΕΝΤΑΚΑΘΑΡΗ γραμμή κατά επανειλημένες δηλώσεις τους!!!
Δυστυχώς σήμερα το απόγευμα γυρίσαμε στα γνωστά και χειρότερα. Από Nvidia 17 από rapidshare 17. Από NTUA τα ίδια. Το περίεργο στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι σε torrentsπιάνω από 400-800!!! Γι' αυτό σου λέω...καλύτερα dial up. Σε youtube είναι αδύνατο να δεις ταινιάκι. Δε ξέρω ποιός δουλεύει ποιόν. Μάλλον το ratio στη γραμμή μου θα είναι στα ύψη.
Τελικά ήθελα νάξερα εγώ σαν καταναλωτής έχω κανένα δικαίωμα? Ποιό πρέπει να είναι το ratio στις γραμμές? Από πόσο και κάτω θεωρείται ότι δε μου παρέχει την υπηρεσία που σύμφωνα με το συμβόλαιο πρέπει αν μου παράσχουν? Δηλαδή αν από τα 1600 θεωρητικά κατεβάζω με 17 μπορώ να τους κάνω κάτι? Θα δικαιωθώ πουθενά?
Τι να το κάνω το 600ρι στις 8 το πρωί? Να δουλεύω νυχτερινή βάρδια γιά να μπαίνω γρήγορα το πρωί?
Τελικά ακούει κανείς εδώ μέσα? Μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει κάτι? Πρέπει να ξεκινήσω τα εξώδικα? Πως βρίσκω άκρη να ξεμπλέξω από τους ΑΠΑΤΕΩΝΕΣ ολκής?
ΑΙΣΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΙΣΧΟΣ. Απορώ πως μερικοί τη συστήνουν κιόλας. ΜΑΚΡΥΑ ΝΑ ΓΛΥΤΩΣΕΤΕ.

----------


## wolfy

Απορώ, οταν επέλεξες την ΟΝ δεν είχες διαβάσεις για το τι αίσχος εταιρία είναι? Ζήτησε διακοπή και αν αρχίσουν τα σούξου μούξου βάλε δικηγόρο.

----------


## Tem

όσοι έχετε προβλήματα κάντε άμεση διακοπή.

----------


## wolfy

> όσοι έχετε προβλήματα κάντε άμεση διακοπή.


Εννοείς... κάντε άμεση διακοπή, μετά κάντε καταγγελία στην EETT για να σας αφήσουν να φύγετε, στείλτε κ κανένα εξώδικο για να συντομευτεί η διαδικασία και τελικά πηγαίνετε από τα κεντρικά για λίγο βρισίδι έτσι για γαρνιτούρα....

 :Evil:

----------


## Georgema

Δηλαδή εννοείται ότι δεν υπάρχουν περιθώρια βελτίωσης?
Δε θα φτιάξουν τα πράγματα?
Αδικα περιμένω?

----------


## wolfy

Περιθώρια βελτίωσης υπάρχουν όπως υπάρχουν περιθώρια για περισσότερη επιδείνωση και αυτά τα τελευταία είναι μεγαλύτερα κ πιο πιθανά πλέον

----------


## giwrgosth

Σίγουρα η ΟΝ κάποια στιγμή θα βελτιωθεί και θα δουλεύει άψογα.
Αλλά όμως έχει υποχρέωση να ενημερώσει τους πελάτες της για τα προβλήματα που έχει και να τους εξηγήσει γιατί υπάρχουν αυτά, να τους καθησυχάσει αν θες.
Όμως αυτό δεν το έχει κάνει, έχει μαζέψει 50.000 πελάτες τη στιγμή που η οργάνωσή της και η υποδομή της είναι το πολύ για 20.000. Περιμένω 4 βδομάδες για το τηλέφωνο, δεν θα περιμένω άλλες τόσες, Τρίτη τέλος και πάω αλλού.
Αν όμως μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα που με αποδείξεις δεν έχει ασχοληθεί μαζί μου, μου έλεγε ότι κάνε υπομονή και όλα θα φτιαχτούν, θα το έκανα. Αντί γι΄ αυτό όμως μου στέλνει λογαριασμό.
Θα τον πάρουν πίσω μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό τους, μόνο και μόνο γιατί έδειξαν ότι δεν σέβοντε τον πελάτη τους και εγώ αυτό το θεωρώ αρπαχτή και όχι πελατιακή σχέση.

Α! Η σειρά είναι: πρώτα καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ αναλυτικά με τα προβλήματα που έχεις για να έχεις και κάτι στα χέρια σου και μετά στην ΟΝ. Καλό είναι να φάνε κανένα πρόστιμο βαρβάτο, όχι τις 100.000 που έφαγαν, για να τους τσούξει λιγάκι και να βάλουν μυαλό και οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## atheos71

> Σίγουρα η ΟΝ κάποια στιγμή θα βελτιωθεί και θα δουλεύει άψογα.
> Αλλά όμως έχει υποχρέωση να ενημερώσει τους πελάτες της για τα προβλήματα που έχει και να τους εξηγήσει γιατί υπάρχουν αυτά, να τους καθησυχάσει αν θες.
> Όμως αυτό δεν το έχει κάνει, έχει μαζέψει 50.000 πελάτες τη στιγμή που η οργάνωσή της και η υποδομή της είναι το πολύ για 20.000. Περιμένω 4 βδομάδες για το τηλέφωνο, δεν θα περιμένω άλλες τόσες, Τρίτη τέλος και πάω αλλού.
> Αν όμως μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα που με αποδείξεις δεν έχει ασχοληθεί μαζί μου, μου έλεγε ότι κάνε υπομονή και όλα θα φτιαχτούν, θα το έκανα. Αντί γι΄ αυτό όμως μου στέλνει λογαριασμό.
> Θα τον πάρουν πίσω μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό τους, μόνο και μόνο γιατί έδειξαν ότι δεν σέβοντε τον πελάτη τους και εγώ αυτό το θεωρώ αρπαχτή και όχι πελατιακή σχέση.
> 
> Α! Η σειρά είναι: πρώτα καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ αναλυτικά με τα προβλήματα που έχεις για να έχεις και κάτι στα χέρια σου και μετά στην ΟΝ. Καλό είναι να φάνε κανένα πρόστιμο βαρβάτο, όχι τις 100.000 που έφαγαν, για να τους τσούξει λιγάκι και να βάλουν μυαλό και οι υπόλοιποι.


Καλό θα ήταν να γίνει ομαδική καταγγελία , αν και δεν πιστεύω ότι θα ...ιδρώσουν τα αυτάκια τους.
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=146914

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 18 Minutes and 28 Seconds later........


*Spoiler:*




			Τέτοια κακή σύνδεση δεν έχω ξαναδεί.Ασχολούμαι με τα δίκτυα πάνω από δέκα χρόνια.Αηδιασμένος από τις ευτελείς νοοτροπίες των διαχειριστών , αναγκάσθηκα να υπαναχωρήσω και να γίνω απλός...ερασιτέχνης-χρήστης
		



........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 7 Minutes and 23 Seconds later........




> Περιθώρια βελτίωσης υπάρχουν όπως υπάρχουν περιθώρια για περισσότερη επιδείνωση και αυτά τα τελευταία είναι μεγαλύτερα κ πιο πιθανά πλέον


Αλήθεια , μήπως γνωρίζεις , αν έχει dial-up η ΟΝ;;; :Thinking:

----------


## hel

> Δυστυχώς σήμερα το απόγευμα γυρίσαμε στα γνωστά και χειρότερα. Από Nvidia 17 από rapidshare 17. Από NTUA τα ίδια. Το περίεργο στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι σε torrentsπιάνω από 400-800!!!


Περίεργο δε λες τίποτα να πιάνεις τέτοιες ταχύτητες σε torrents και μικρότερες από servers. Χρησιμοποιείς download manager? Στοιχεία γραμμής;

----------


## Georgema

Δε χρησιμοποιώ DM. Μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα αυτή την ανάγκη. Με ΑΡΥΣ Forthnet είχα full 2 Mbps. Αλλά και να χρησιμοποιήσω τι να μου κάνει στο youtube?
Τα στοιχεία της γραμμής είναι
Upload:  1112 Kbps.
Download:  15227 Kbps

Operation Data
Upstream 5 dB
Downstream 10 dB
Attenuation
Upstream 15 dB
Downstream 24 dB

Μου έχουν πει ότι η γραμμή μου είναι καλή.
Τι άλλο να πω?

----------


## No-Name

Συνέχεια πέφτει το adsl.....έτσι συνεχίστε

----------


## erateinos

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...14&postcount=4

----------


## giannhs1984

για πειτε μου οσοι ειστε κερατσινι,πειραια,ταμπουρια 
πως ειναι τα πραγματα με την γραμμη πως την βλεπετε?

----------


## erateinos

μόλις έλαβα μήνυμα στο κινητό μου από την ontelecoms

*



			
				σας ενημερώνουμε ότι λόγω συντήρησης του δικτύου θα υπάρξει προσωρινή διακοπή των υπηρεσιών στις 21/11/07 μεταξύ 3:00-4:00 
ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση σας
			
		

*

 :Whistle:

----------


## grphoto

Αντε απο αυριο το τηλεφωνο τελειο, ταχυτητα ιντερνετ 20.000, και η tv θα εχει στο ONREC  και τα επομενα   :Razz:

----------


## Tem

> μόλις έλαβα μήνυμα στο κινητό μου από την ontelecoms


επιτέλους κάτι γίνεται  :One thumb up:

----------


## grphoto

Φιλε TEM πως πας προσωπικα εκει? σε εμενα ολα ειναι μια χαρα σημερα, αλλα το οτι μπορει ξαφνικα να κοπει πχ το τηλεφωνο η το οτι ξαφνικα θα εχει τα χαλια τα χτεσινα, με τρομαζει.
Ευχομαι να φτιαξουν τα πραγματα σιγα σιγα, γιατι δεν εχω και ορεξεις-χρονο να τρεχω και αλλου  :Smile:

----------


## kokonik

Μια ερωτησουλα
Ενεργοποιηθηκα 1/11 και βλεπω στο myon οτι
Επόμενη Ημερομηνία Τιμολόγησης 15/11/07
Καθε 15 του μηνα τιμολογουμαστε η καθε ενα μηνα απο την ημερα ενεργοποιησης?

Και πως βλεπω στο myon τις χρεωσεις μου?Δεν εχει τιποτα στης πληροφοριες του λογαριασμου μου

----------


## erateinos

έκανες δυο ερωτήσεις αντί για μια   :Razz:   :Smile: 

κάθε 15 τιμολογούν
20 με 22 ενημερώνουν το my on  
κάθε τέλος του μήνα σου έρχεται ταχυδρομικά ο λογαριασμός

----------


## costis66

για ριξτε μια ματια εδω.πιστευω ειναι για το καλο ολων μας.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=149233

προκειται για μια ομαδικη επιστολη διαμαρτυριας απεναντι στην ον.
ειναι φανταζομαι χωρις αποτελεσμα να καθομαστε να τα συζηταμε μεταξυ μας τα προβληματα που εχει ο καθενας.
ειμαι συνδρομητης της απο τον απριλιο,και τοσους μηνες εχω συνεχεια προβληματα.
θεωρω οτι αν μαζευτουμε ενας ικανοποιητικος αριθμος συνδρομητων και τους στειλουμε αυτην την επιστολη,κατι θα γινει.
επισης θεωρω οτι ειναι και καθηκον του καθενα σαν καταναλωτη να παρει θεση σε ολα αυτα που γινονται.
στο κατω κατω τους πληρωνουμε.ειναι καιρος να μας φερθουνε με αξιοπρεπεια,γιατι πανε να μας την παρουνε...........
περιμενω ανταποκριση γιατι 5 λεπτα τωρα μπορουν να μας γλυτωσουν απο πολυ χρονο στο μελλον,και το κυριοτερο απο πολλα νευρα.
ευχαριστω

----------


## atheos71

Kαλησπέρα σ' όλους.
Είμαι σύμφωνος  με την επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας(100%).Στη διάθεσή σας.

----------


## telestic

Λοιπόν, να σας πω και εγώ τα τελευταία νέα μου, μιας κ μάλλον( :Wink:  είμαι ενεργοποιημένος χρήστης.
Όπως έχω ξαναγράψει, πριν μιαμιση βδομάδα μου ήρθε SMS ότι ενεργοποιήθηκα, αλλά εγώ μπορούσα μόνο να πάρω τηλ. Επικοινώνησα μια φορά στα κουτουρού καθώς φάνηκε, γιατί  η κοπέλα στο τηλ. μάλλον βαριόταν. Οπότε ξαναπαίρνω χθες να δω πια τι γίνεται. Περιμένω 30 λεπτά(που δε μου φάνηκαν πολλά, αλλά ήταν τα πρώτα) κ η κοπέλα που απάντησε με διαβεβαίωσε ότι οι εισερχόμενες θα στρώσουν κ όσον αφορά στο ιντερνετ που δεν είχα, ότι θα με προωθούσε στο τεχνικό τμήμα. Περιμένω άλλα 45 λεπτά(σύνολα 1 ώρα κ 15 λεπτά) ώσπου το κλεισα. Το μετάνιωσα όμως οπότε είπα να ξαναπάρω κ να πατήσω 2 για να συνδεθώ με το τεχνικό τμήμα. Μετά από 35 λεπτά μιλάω με έναν υπα΄λληλο, ο οποίος κ αυτός με διαβεβαίωσε ότι θα επανέλθουν οι εισερχόμενες. Του λέω όμως ότι το βασικό που με καίει είναι ότι δεν έχω καθόλου ίντερνετ. Κ με ξαναπροωθεί στο τεχνικό τμήμα, όπου περίμενα άλλα 50 λεπτά!!! Βεβαίως μετά από όλην αυτήν την αναμονή, μίλησα με κάποιον κ κατλήξαμε στα εξής:

1.Πιθανότατα να εφταιγε το σπλίτερ που δεν έπαιρνε γραμμή το πιρέλλι.
2.Μάλλον δεν το είχαν κοιτάξει ούτε οι ίδιοι, γιατί από την αρχή είχα το εντελώς αρχικό firmware κ μόλις έκλεισα το τηλ. μου έκαναν reset τον κωδικό στο πιρέλλι κ του έδωσαν πιο καινούριο firmware(άρα μήπως τελικά δεν έφταιγε το σπλίτερ; :Wink: 
3.Με συγχρόνισαν στο φοβερό ποσό των 60kbps για να γίνουν κάποιοι έλεγχοι.
4.Βεβαίως σήμερα ούτε εισερχόμενες έχω και το ίντερνετ παραμένει στα 60kbps.
5.Οι υπάλληλοι του τεχνικού τμήματος είναι μια χαρά παιδιά.
6.Βεβαίως για να τους μιλήσεις πρέπι να κλείσεις συνολικά περίπου 3 ώρες στο τηλ.!!!

Υπάρχει περίπτωση όμως να διορθωθούν άμεσα τα πράματα; Είπαμε υπομονή, αλλά από την υπομονή μου την πάτησα(δεν τους έπαιρνα τηλ. γιατί έλεγα ότι θα είναι η φάση της ενεγοποίησης και στην ON με έβλεπαν ως μια χαρά ενεργοποιημένο).

Όλες οι απόψεις ευσπρόδεκτες...

----------


## kosnik

Πριν καμια ωρα ενεργοποιηθηκα (κοπηκε το τηλ,εβγλα νετμοντ κλπ),μετα απο κανα μισαωρο συγχρονισε το πιρελι στα 15227 down,1023 up.Στο speedtest.net με βγαζει γυρω στα 2mbps down, απο nvidia επιασε γυρω στα 180 kb/sec, αισχος δηλαδη.Ελπιζω αυριο πρωι να χω καλυτερα αποτελεσματα,μιας κ τωρα λογω της ωρας φανταζομαι τρελλο μπουκωμα..

----------


## Tem

> Πριν καμια ωρα ενεργοποιηθηκα (κοπηκε το τηλ,εβγλα νετμοντ κλπ),μετα απο κανα μισαωρο συγχρονισε το πιρελι στα 15227 down,1023 up.Στο speedtest.net με βγαζει γυρω στα 2mbps down, απο nvidia επιασε γυρω στα 180 kb/sec, αισχος δηλαδη.Ελπιζω αυριο πρωι να χω καλυτερα αποτελεσματα,μιας κ τωρα λογω της ωρας φανταζομαι τρελλο μπουκωμα..


αύριο το πρωί ενδεχομένως να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο μπούκωμα.
Καλά θα κάνεις πάντως να χρησιμοποιείς download manager

----------


## CMS

> Πριν καμια ωρα ενεργοποιηθηκα (κοπηκε το τηλ,εβγλα νετμοντ κλπ),μετα απο κανα μισαωρο συγχρονισε το πιρελι στα 15227 down,1023 up.Στο speedtest.net με βγαζει γυρω στα 2mbps down, απο nvidia επιασε γυρω στα 180 kb/sec, αισχος δηλαδη.Ελπιζω αυριο πρωι να χω καλυτερα αποτελεσματα,μιας κ τωρα λογω της ωρας φανταζομαι τρελλο μπουκωμα..


ούτως ή άλλως τις πρώτες ώρες το adsl σέρνεται μετά την ενεργοποίηση ...είναι "αρύθμιστο" ...αν και έπεσες πάνω σε δύσκολες ώρες από bandwidth ..προσπάθησε αύριο με IDM να κατεβάσεις κάτι με 16connections και μας λες ...

----------


## Tem

γενικά όσοι είμαστε ΟΝ δεν επιχειρούμε κατέβασμα χωρίς download manager

----------


## kosnik

Παιδια thanks.Με free download manager κατεβαζω.Δεν γκρινιαζω παντως γιατι καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι αρχη ακομα.Στα στατιστικα του ρουτερ βλεπν noise margin  6db downstream,αυτο απο οτι καταλαβαινω δεν ειναι κ πολυ καλο,θα θελα να ρωτησω αν αυτο επηρρεαζει την ταχυτητα που πιανω σε downloads ή παιζει ρολο μονο στην ταχυτητα που συγχρονιζει το ρουτερ?

----------


## original21paul

> γενικά όσοι είμαστε ΟΝ δεν επιχειρούμε κατέβασμα χωρίς download manager


σε λιγο μπορει να πουμε να μην επιχειρουν να μας καλεσουν κιολας δεν ξερεις ποτε τι γινεται σε τουτο τον ματαιο κοσμο.....

----------


## hel

> για πειτε μου οσοι ειστε κερατσινι,πειραια,ταμπουρια 
> πως ειναι τα πραγματα με την γραμμη πως την βλεπετε?


Η ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης εξαρτάται κυρίως από την ποιότητα της γραμμής (αν είσαι κοντά στο dslam να μην έχει θόρυβο κτλ) . Μπορεί δηλαδή σε μία περιοχή ο ένας να χαίρεται τα 16 και ο άλλος να μην πιάνει ούτε τα 8Mbit. Οπότε δεν θα σε βοηθήσουν πολύ οι εμπειρίες των άλλων.

----------


## papajohn

Μια απορία παιδια:
Χρησιμοποιεί κανείς i-call της altec πάνω απο On Telecoms? Δεν διαβάζω και τόσο καλά λόγια για την σύνδεση της ON με το AIX και φοβάμαι πως θα έχω τραγικά μεγάλη καθυστέρηση μόλις ενεργοποιηθώ...

----------


## Avesael

Οτιδήποτε επιπλέον πάνω σε γραμμή της ΟΝ θα είναι προβληματικό με τα δεδομένα που ισχύουν αυτή τη στιγμή...

----------


## evagelos

ρε παιδιά μιλάμε-μιλάμε-μιλάμε. εκεί σε αυτούς δεν είχαν ιδέα τι θα γίνει όταν έβλεπαν ότι οι πωλήσεις αυξάνονται με εντυπωσιακό τρόπο;
Δεν υπήρχε κάποιος τεχνικός προϊστάμενος να τους πει ότι με 50000 συνδρομητές θα σκάσει ΟΛΟ το σύμπαν;
Συντήρηση δεν υπάρχει σε αυτό που ονομάζουμε "Τεχνικό τμήμα". (Αν υπάρχει)
Εχει ακούσει κανείς τίποτα; γιατί αν πάρουμε αυτό που είχε συμβεί και στην "βιβοδια" πριν 2 χρόνια που είχες σύνδεση 1μβιτ αλλά κατέβαζες με 1 βιτ και το διορθώσανε σε 3 μήνες ... ζήσε μάρτη μου. Τι να το κάνω εγώ να μου χαρίσουν 3 μηνιάτικα, αν δεν έχω ΚΑΜΙΑ υπηρεσία από αυτές που μου έχουν υποσχεθεί;
Θα γίνει επιτέλους τίποτα;

ΥΓ1 Απογοητεμένος συνδομητης
ΥΓ2 Αν χάσουμε και την εμπιστοσύνη βλέπω να την κάνουμε γρήγορα με καταγγελίες κλπ.
ΥΓ3 @ΟΝ ΚΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ    Α Μ Ε Σ Α σε όλα τα μέτωπα: Τηλεφωνία,Ιντερνετ TV
ΥΓ4 Πιο είναι το ρεκόρ αναμονής για τεχνικό; Μπορεί να το δει κάποιος από τους υπεύθυνους; 2 ώρες και 20 λεπτά είναι πολλά;

----------


## Tem

και σήμερα πάντως πάει καλά το internet

----------


## grphoto

Προσωπικα σε μενα και στις αλλες τρεις συνδεσεις που εχουμε στην οικογενεια, Παγκρατι, Ιλισσια, Βυρωνας, Ανω Λιοσσια, ολα ηταν σωστα σημερα, και το τηλεφωνο ηταν νορμαλ χωρις απροβλεπτα, ευχομαι το μπαχαλο των προηγουμενων ημερων να ηταν περαστικο.



Off Topic


		Περαστικα φιλε UltraCG7 για τις αναποδιες που ειχες και μου ειπε ο Ερατεινος  :Smile:

----------


## Tem

βλέπω εξαιρετικές μετρήσεις ακόμα και με servers εκτός Ελλάδας.

----------


## amora

Προσπαθώ να μπω στο router και εμφανίζεται αυτό το μήνυμα.

Duplicate Administrator 
This device is managed by another user currently!!

Τι σημαίνει; Είναι μέσα κενένας τεχνικός από ΟΝ μεριά ή κανένας άλλος;

----------


## erateinos

δεν είχες κάνει logout βγαίνοντας από το μενού του pirelli και έκλεισες τον browser
σε 15 περίπου λεπτά θα είναι μια χαρά και θα μπορείς να μπεις πάλι  :Wink:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Αντε να φτιαξουν και τα προβληματα στα ΚΑΦΑΟ γιατι εκει παιζεται τωρα το παιχνιδι να στρωσουν ολα παλι

----------


## nm96027

> Αντε να φτιαξουν και τα προβληματα στα ΚΑΦΑΟ γιατι εκει παιζεται τωρα το παιχνιδι να στρωσουν ολα παλι


Tί προβληματα εχουν τα ΚΑΦΑΟ;

----------


## kokonik

Πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι προβλημα του pirelli αλλα δικομου.Αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει που εχει ασυρματη συνδεση
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...39#post1585339

----------


## makiro3

Σε μένα το internet δουλεύει μια χαρά, 'οπου παίρνει IDM. Το τηλέφωνο όμως είναι δράμα :Evil:

----------


## giannhs1984

σημερα φιλος μου εγινε μελος και μπορω να πω οτι στις 3 ωρες που ειδα τα παντα δουλευαν αψογα και η γραμμη εγραφε 15231

----------


## amora

> δεν είχες κάνει logout βγαίνοντας από το μενού του pirelli και έκλεισες τον browser
> σε 15 περίπου λεπτά θα είναι μια χαρά και θα μπορείς να μπεις πάλι


Α!!! :Embarassed: 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Tί προβληματα εχουν τα ΚΑΦΑΟ;


-Πελάτης: που ήταν τελικά το πρόβλημα και δεν είχα τόσο καιρό τηλέφωνο? 
-ΟΝ: Ήταν πρόβλημα στο ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ.  :ROFL: 
Κατάλαβες πιστεύω...

----------


## atheos71

> ρε παιδιά μιλάμε-μιλάμε-μιλάμε. εκεί σε αυτούς δεν είχαν ιδέα τι θα γίνει όταν έβλεπαν ότι οι πωλήσεις αυξάνονται με εντυπωσιακό τρόπο;
> Δεν υπήρχε κάποιος τεχνικός προϊστάμενος να τους πει ότι με 50000 συνδρομητές θα σκάσει ΟΛΟ το σύμπαν;
> Συντήρηση δεν υπάρχει σε αυτό που ονομάζουμε "Τεχνικό τμήμα". (Αν υπάρχει)
> Εχει ακούσει κανείς τίποτα; γιατί αν πάρουμε αυτό που είχε συμβεί και στην "βιβοδια" πριν 2 χρόνια που είχες σύνδεση 1μβιτ αλλά κατέβαζες με 1 βιτ και το διορθώσανε σε 3 μήνες ... ζήσε μάρτη μου. Τι να το κάνω εγώ να μου χαρίσουν 3 μηνιάτικα, αν δεν έχω ΚΑΜΙΑ υπηρεσία από αυτές που μου έχουν υποσχεθεί;
> Θα γίνει επιτέλους τίποτα;
> 
> ΥΓ1 Απογοητεμένος συνδομητης
> ΥΓ2 Αν χάσουμε και την εμπιστοσύνη βλέπω να την κάνουμε γρήγορα με καταγγελίες κλπ.
> ΥΓ3 @ΟΝ ΚΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ    Α Μ Ε Σ Α σε όλα τα μέτωπα: Τηλεφωνία,Ιντερνετ TV
> ΥΓ4 Πιο είναι το ρεκόρ αναμονής για τεχνικό; Μπορεί να το δει κάποιος από τους υπεύθυνους; 2 ώρες και 20 λεπτά είναι πολλά;


Μπορεί νά 'ναι κι αυτό(2ω20'!!!).Ομολογουμένως η επιλογή παρόχου με βάση την απόσταση απ΄το DSLAM έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες ευστοχίας.

----------


## telestic

Έχω και εισρχόμενες λέμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ω ναι! Επιτέλους! Άντε να λυθεί και το πρόβλημα του internet σιγά σιγά...

----------


## kosnik

Μολις με πηρε στο σταθερο ενας που κανει τηλεφωνικη διαφημιση-προωθηση των υπηρεσιων της ον.Τον αφησα να πει το ποιηματακι(στην αρχη νομιζα οτι με πηρε για να με ρωτησει αν ειναι ολα ενταξει κλπ),κι οταν τελειωσε του ειπα οτι ηδη συνδρομητης ενεργοποιημενος εδω κ 2 μερες.Κολλησε στην αρχη λιγο,μετα απλα με ρωτησε αν ειμαι ευχαριστημενος.Ολα καλα του ειπα,αφου οντως τηλεφωνο οκ κ ιντερνετ φυσαει προς το παρον,απλα σκεφτομουνα να τυχαινε σε κανενα που χει ενα καρο προβληματα,αν ακουγε κ τον τυπα να του κανει διαφημιση για τις φοβερεσ υπηρεσιες θα ειχαμε σκηνες απειρου καλους..

----------


## Gas72

> σκεφτομουνα να τυχαινε σε κανενα που χει ενα καρο προβληματα,αν ακουγε κ τον τυπα να του κανει διαφημιση για τις φοβερεσ υπηρεσιες θα ειχαμε σκηνες απειρου καλους..


Μου έτυχε πρωί Δευτέρας την ώρα που έφευγα για τη δουλειά...
Κυρία, ευτυχώς για εκείνη, αρχισε να μου λέει το ποιημα...
Εγώ είμαι κανα 3βδόμαδο on+παναγία μου και το internet είναι τραγικό
αργεί μέχρι και στο άνοιγμα σελίδων...κατεβάζω με DLManager...μέχρι 300-350k/s
καλά για uTorr δεν συζητώ το κλαίει η μανούλα του... 
εχω κάνει τα πάντα μέχρι με ultrex λούστικα...τίποτα...
Την παρακάλεσα να κάνει κάτι με τους χιλίαδες δυσαρεστημένους
πρώτα πελάτες τους και μετα να πουλάνε νέες συνδέσεις.
Εκείνη προσπάθούσε να με ηρεμήσει ρωτώντας λεπτομέρειες για το πρόβλημα
της είπα οτι μάζεψα πάνω απο 3 ωρες στο περιμενε στις 3 φορές που μίλησα με 
τεχνικό και πήρα πίσω τον ιδιο αριθμό λύσεων (κοινώς τα 3α μου) 
Και έφυγα ήρεμος για τη δουλειά και δουλεια δεν εγινε  :Laughing: 
Φαντάζομαι εχει γίνει και σε άλλους...αφού ερχονται γιορτές και θα ξεσκιστούν 
στην τηλεπώληση

Αλήθεια στο Μαρούσι τι ταχύτητες έχετε???

----------


## kokonik

> έκανες δυο ερωτήσεις αντί για μια   
> 
> κάθε 15 τιμολογούν
> 20 με 22 ενημερώνουν το my on  
> κάθε τέλος του μήνα σου έρχεται ταχυδρομικά ο λογαριασμός


 :Razz: 
Δεν μπορω να δω καπου αναλυτικα τις κλησεις μου?Στο myon δεν λεει.Μου πεταει ενα 65e και τιποτα αλλο

----------


## erateinos

> Δεν μπορω να δω καπου αναλυτικα τις κλησεις μου?Στο myon δεν λεει.Μου πεταει ενα 65e και τιποτα αλλο


τα 65 είναι για την ενεργοποίηση που έδωσες,  θα τα αφαιρέσουν 
όταν θα δεις 35 τότε θα δεις αναλυτικά τις κλήσεις σου   :Smile:

----------


## Tem

πάμε λοιπόν πάλι στις εντυπώσεις. Κάποια προβλήματα που εμφανίστηκαν τελευταία ξεπερνιούνται  :Smile:

----------


## Takerman

> πάμε λοιπόν πάλι στις εντυπώσεις. Κάποια προβλήματα που εμφανίστηκαν τελευταία ξεπερνιούνται


Απο που το έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα???

----------


## Tem

> Απο που το έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα???


μεγάλες ταχύτητες , καλή τηλεόραση , καλό τηλέφωνο. Ειδικά για το internet (και επειδή έχω παράλληλα και σύνδεση με Hol 24/1) αυτό που μπορώ να πώ είναι ότι τρέχει πολύ γρήγορα, χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις και άλλα προβλήματα.

----------


## Takerman

> μεγάλες ταχύτητες , καλή τηλεόραση , καλό τηλέφωνο. Ειδικά για το internet (και επειδή έχω παράλληλα και σύνδεση με Hol 24/1) αυτό που μπορώ να πώ είναι ότι τρέχει πολύ γρήγορα, χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις και άλλα προβλήματα.


αααα, μιλάς για σένα, όχι γενικά. Για ρώτα και μερικούς που έχουν μήνες προβλήματα και δεν έχουν δει προκοπή.

----------


## mprizes45

> πάμε λοιπόν πάλι στις εντυπώσεις. Κάποια προβλήματα που εμφανίστηκαν τελευταία ξεπερνιούνται





> Απο που το έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα???



Απο την δική του σύνδεση

----------


## Takerman

> Απο την δική του σύνδεση


Φίλε mprizes45 αν είδες πριν ποστάρεις του το λέω οτι εννοεί για τον εαυτό του και όχι γενικά. Ετσι που το διατύπωσε στην αρχή δε φαίνεται οτι εννοεί τον εαυτό του.

ΥΓ: Δεν είμαστε γραφικοί ούτε γκρινιάζουμε για να γκρινιάζουμε. Ισως υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι. Επειδή όμως "πίσω έχει η αχλάδα την ουρά", πολλοί που υμνούσαν την ΟΝ εδώ, μόλις τους έκατσε το πρώτο πρόβλημα, άρχισαν τα μπινελίκια. Εχω πει και άλλες φορές οτι αν δε σου τύχει το πρόβλημα, αυτά που γράφουν εδώ όλοι όσοι έχουν προβλήματα μας φαίνονται τραβηγμένα, δε μας αγγίζουν γιατί εμείς είμαστε ΟΚ, κλπ. Μακάρι να είχαμε υπηρεσίες ποιότητας, να διαλέγαμε το πακέτο απο τον Χ πάροχο που θα κάλυπτε τις ανάγκες μας, και να κουβεντιάζαμε στο forum άλλα πιο ενδιαφέροντα και εποικοδομητικά θέματα.

----------


## grphoto

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι αμα δεν σου κατσει το προβλημα δεν καταλαβαινεις τι λενε οι αλλοι, και αυτο αφορα ειδικα το τηλεφωνο που για μερικους ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικο.

Απο την αλλη φιλε TAKERMΑΝ η πλειοψηφια που ασχολειται με το φορουμ και το κομματι των παροχων, ειναι επειδη εχει προβληματα, τα μπινελικια νομιζω ειναι στην ημερησια διαταξη σε ολα τα υποφορουμ  :Razz: , οι κραυγες δε, " μην πατε σε αυτους τους αλητες κλπ" για καποιον που μπαινει πρωτη φορα κανονικα θα επρεπε να τον καναν να μην βαλει ιντερνετ ποτε.  :Wink: 

Μακαρι παντως να ερθει γρηγορα η μερα που λες και να ασχολουμαστε με πιο εποικοδομητικα και ενδιαφεροντα θεματα, ειδικα μετα απο αυτο το τελευταιο διαστημα που εμπαινα στο υποφορουμ της ΟΝ και με επιανε το κεφαλι μου με την πληθωρα των προβληματων.

----------


## Takerman

> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι αμα δεν σου κατσει το προβλημα δεν καταλαβαινεις τι λενε οι αλλοι, και αυτο αφορα ειδικα το τηλεφωνο που για μερικους ειναι παρα πολυ σημαντικο.
> 
> Απο την αλλη φιλε TAKERMΑΝ η πλειοψηφια που ασχολειται με το φορουμ και το κομματι των παροχων, ειναι επειδη εχει προβληματα, τα μπινελικια νομιζω ειναι στην ημερησια διαταξη σε ολα τα υποφορουμ , οι κραυγες δε, " μην πατε σε αυτους τους αλητες κλπ" για καποιον που μπαινει πρωτη φορα κανονικα θα επρεπε να τον καναν να μην βαλει ιντερνετ ποτε. 
> 
> Μακαρι παντως να ερθει γρηγορα η μερα που λες και να ασχολουμαστε με πιο εποικοδομητικα και ενδιαφεροντα θεματα, ειδικα μετα απο αυτο το τελευταιο διαστημα που εμπαινα στο υποφορουμ της ΟΝ και με επιανε το κεφαλι μου με την πληθωρα των προβληματων.


Φίλε Κώστα, αν ξαναδιαβάσεις τι γράφω, λέω γι'αυτούς που τη μια μέρα είναι οι πιο ένθερμοι υποστηρικτές της ΟΝ, και την άλλη μέρα που έχουν πρόβλημα γίνονται πολέμιοι, αφοριστές, κλπ. Οι μέτριοι τόνοι εκατέρωθεν και απο τους ευχαριστημένους και τους δυσαρεστημένους, νομίζω δε βλάπτουν. Δεν εκτίθεσαι κιόλας έτσι.  :Wink:

----------


## papakion

Ειμαι περίεργος τι ειδους ποστ θα γινόντουσαν αν δεν ειχε κανενας προβλήματα  :Thinking: 
Θα εκλεινε το φορουμ?  :Smile:

----------


## Takerman

> Ειμαι περίεργος τι ειδους ποστ θα γινόντουσαν αν δεν ειχε κανενας προβλήματα 
> Θα εκλεινε το φορουμ?


Η αρχική σελίδα του συγκεκριμένου site έχει αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα θέματα που ανανεώνονται σχεδόν καθημερινά. Απλά εμείς τα προσπερνάμε και πάμε κατευθείαν στο forum της ΟΝ.

........Auto merged post: Takerman added 4 Minutes and 23 Seconds later........



Off Topic


		@ grphoto. Γιώργο θύμισε μου να σου πάρω παπούτσια το Πάσχα επειδή σε ξαναβάφτισα.   :Embarassed:

----------


## cnp5

> Ειμαι περίεργος τι ειδους ποστ θα γινόντουσαν αν δεν ειχε κανενας προβλήματα 
> Θα εκλεινε το φορουμ?


Δεν ήσουν εδώ τέλη Ιουλίου μέχρι μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου;  :Smile:  Νέκρα... μόνο για κανάλια μιλούσαμε!  :Smile:

----------


## Tem

> Δεν ήσουν εδώ τέλη Ιουλίου μέχρι μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου;  Νέκρα... μόνο για κανάλια μιλούσαμε!


Το ίδιο ελπίζω να γίνει σύντομα. Να μιλάμε δηλαδή μόνο για νέα κανάλια  :Wink: 
Επίσης και για powerlines  :Whistle:

----------


## atheos71

Η ευτυχία κρατά στιγμές.Πριν από λίγο είδα κάτι εξωφρενικό για τη γραμμή μου:1,2 mbit/s για sec βέβαια(το ξύλο απ ΄τη 3d guru σύσωμη δεν το γλυτώνω σίγουρα απ ' τα πολλά κατεβάσματα του 3dmark 06)

Υ.Γ.
Άμοιρε αυτή είναι η ευτυχία;

----------


## nafoka

Εδώ και μια εβδομάδα (2 μήνες μετά την αίτηση) είμαι on στο Παγκρατι χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα και με καλές ταχύτητες (βέβαια είμαι και λιγότερο από 200 μέτρα από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ). Το τηλέφωνο στην αρχή δεν είχε αναγνώριση αλλά μετά από 3 μέρες εφτιαξε χωρίς να χρειαστει να μιλήσω με cc. 
Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι στο onrec μετά από 1-2 λεπτά γίνεται ασπρόμαυρη η εικόνα (εναλλάσσεται εγχρωμο - ασπρομαυρο) αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω κουράγιο να τους πάρω τηλ.

----------


## CMS

> Η ευτυχία κρατά στιγμές.Πριν από λίγο είδα κάτι εξωφρενικό για τη γραμμή μου:1,2 mbit/s για sec βέβαια(το ξύλο απ ΄τη 3d guru σύσωμη δεν το γλυτώνω σίγουρα απ ' τα πολλά κατεβάσματα του 3dmark 06)
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> Άμοιρε αυτή είναι η ευτυχία;


Μάλλον δεν είναι ούτε τυχαία ούτε στιγμιαία αυτή η ευτυχία σου ... :Wink: 

παρακολούθησέ το ... θα πρέπει να αναφέρουν κι άλλοι σιγά σιγά ...

----------


## papakion

> Μάλλον δεν είναι ούτε τυχαία ούτε στιγμιαία αυτή η ευτυχία σου ...
> 
> παρακολούθησέ το ... θα πρέπει να αναφέρουν κι άλλοι σιγά σιγά ...


Ηρθαν εκεινα τα γιγαμπίτια που ειχαμε παραγγείλει απο το καλοκαιρι? :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

Τι να πιστέψω τώρα; Σταθερα με 1450-1500 και ξάφνου για κανα 5άρι δευτερόλεπτα, ΑΥΤΟ:

----------


## papakion

> Τι να πιστέψω τώρα; Σταθερα με 1450-1500 και ξάφνου για κανα 5άρι δευτερόλεπτα, ΑΥΤΟ:


και δεν χαιρεσαι βρε Ultra? Εμενα εκείνο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι ο χρονος απόκρισης σου... 5sec να το δεις, να το εμπεδωσεις, να το συλλάβει ο νου σου, να πατησεις prntscreen!
Δεν ξερω αν ειναι μεγάλο το latency σου  :Crazy:

----------


## Avesael

Καλά...προδώθηκα!  :Embarassed: 

Είναι ο νέος μου συγχρονισμός στα 24Mbit που μου επέτρεψε να δω αυτή την ταχύτητα...(Είδατε ομως; Ο κόφτης ζει και βασιλεύει και στα 24...Με μόλις 20Mbit / sec κατεβάζω....  :Cool:

----------


## CMS

μάλλον θα έκανε σε εκείνο το σημείο λίγο stop το download ...και μόλις ξεκίνησε με boost ήσουνα με το print screen στο δάκτυλο κατεργαράκο ... :Wink:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Και μετα φωναζει κι απο πανω.. τι να πουμε κι εμεις..

----------


## CMS

εσύ συνέχισε να μην υπογράφεις ... την διαμαρτυρία ...  :Razz: 

μην φοβάσαι ... πού να πάνε τα 5 Mbps ? στα 2 ?  :ROFL:

----------


## AnastasiosK

> εσύ συνέχισε να μην υπογράφεις ... την διαμαρτυρία ... 
> 
> μην φοβάσαι ... πού να πάνε τα 5 Mbps ? στα 2 ?


 :Sorry:

----------


## giannhs1984

εδω τριγυρω μου παντως οσοι εχουν βαλει το μονο προβλημα ηταν οι συνακροασεις κατα τα αλλα η γραμμη τους ειναι μια χαρα αλλοι στα 12 αλλοι στα 15 λιγοτερο απο 10 δεν ειδα σε 5 ατομα που ξερω

----------


## giwrgosth

Συγνώμη βρε παιδιά, υπάρχει και άλλη ΟΝ?  :Thinking: 
Εγώ γιατί δεν έχω δει πάνω από 400 ποτέ??? 
Στο forum το βλέπω μόνο και ότι ακούσω στις συνακροάσεις με τους άλλους πελάτες από το SIP τηλέφωνό μου  :Razz:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Γιωργο τα στατιστικα της γραμμης σου? Εχεις μιλησει με τεχνικο?

----------


## CMS

Αστο Τάσο, μην παίζεις με τον πόνο του φίλου Γιώργου ... με το ένα καλώδιο στον αέρα είναι στο DSLAM ...μέχρι να πάει τεχνικός ... 

Γιώργο το πρόβλημά σου είναι μάλλον ελαττωματική κάρτα που συνδέεσαι στο DSLAM στην ΟΝ ...και αυτό είναι και το πρόβλημα της ΟΝ αυτό τον καιρό ...μία παρτίδα από κάρτες κακής ποιότητας στα DSLAM που αν σου τύχουν ...έχεις διάφορα προβλήματα ...μέχρι και διακοπή υπηρεσιών ...

----------


## giwrgosth

> Γιωργο τα στατιστικα της γραμμης σου? Εχεις μιλησει με τεχνικο?


Και πριν λίγο μίλησα, τι να μου πουν? Η γραμμή μου σίγουρα δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο, στα 14.500 με είχαν πριν και είχα πρόβλημα με αποσυνδεσεις λόγω θορύβου, S/N 6 dB είχα, τους είπα και το πήγαν στα 12.200 πάλι και πήγε στα 10 dB, αλλά δεν είναι θέμα γραμμής, φτάνω max στο NTUA τα 25 Kb και από άλλες πηγές έχω δει μέχρι 300 το πολύ αυτές τις μέρες, ο azureus χθες από 30 πηγές έπιασε μέχρι 400. 
Ταχύτητες που τις βλέπεις και νομίζεις ότι έχεις 4άρα γραμμή.
Ας φτιάξουν πρώτα το τηλέφωνο που εδώ και ένα μήνα δε δουλεύει η γραμμή μου και θα είμαι ευχαριστημένος προς το παρόν, αλλά από τη στιγμή που βλέπεις ότι δεν μπορούν να αποκαταστήσουν μια απλή βλάβη, για ταχύτητες θα μιλάμε? Λυπάμαι που το λέω, αλλά ενα αίσχος είναι η ΟΝ.

----------


## CMS

Γιώργο , αν έβαζες εκείνο τον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ που έλεγες να δει το πρόβλημά σου στο DSLAM ?

την δουλειά σου θες να κάνεις τελικά ...  :Wink: 

πάντως το γνωρίζεις ότι συνήθως σε  πολλά τέτοια προβλήματα ... ο τεχνικός ΟΤΕ κάνει την δουλειά μετά από κλήση της ΟΝ ...και σε γνωστό μου που κόπηκε τελείως το τηλέφωνο (όχι όμως το adsl) .. ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ μου είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα εκείνος και έδωσε κλήση  (ticket) σε αρμόδιο τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ να το fixarei ... έτσι και έγινε ...2 μέρες μετά το τηλέφωνο μια χαρά επανήλθε ...

----------


## miltiadis21

Ενεργοποιήθηκα χτές τηλεόραση τηλέφωνο άψογα! :One thumb up:  το Ιντερνετ μου τα χαλάει κάπως κατάφερα με 4 downloads να πιάσω 700kb με 7 connections στο κάθε αρχείο και τα pings δέν είναι και ότι το καλύτερο. στα 12284/1024 με έβαλαν για σταθερότητα ενώ πάει μέχρι 15 αλλά δέν με ενοχλεί αυτό καθόλου σας το χαρίζω το υπόλοιπο bandwidth  :Razz:

----------


## CMS

καλορίζικη η σύνδεση ...είναι νωρίς ακόμα για τις παρατηρήσεις σου στο download ...γιατί ενεργοποιήθηκες χτες ...και επειδή η ΟΝ έχει μόλις ξεκινήσει αναβαθμίσεις στο bandwidth ...

έχεις δύο συνδέσεις ? NETONE ? ONTELECOMS? ενδιαφέρον για να μας πεις σύγκριση σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες ...

----------


## miltiadis21

> καλορίζικη η σύνδεση ...είναι νωρίς ακόμα για τις παρατηρήσεις σου στο download ...γιατί ενεργοποιήθηκες χτες ...και επειδή η ΟΝ έχει μόλις ξεκινήσει αναβαθμίσεις στο bandwidth ...
> 
> έχεις δύο συνδέσεις ? NETONE ? ONTELECOMS? ενδιαφέρον για να μας πεις σύγκριση σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες ...


Έχω δύο συνδέσεις αλλά σε δύο διαφορετικά σπίτια(μήν ρωτήσεις πώς έγινε αυτό  :Razz: ) το Ίντερνετ της νετονε πετάει σε αντίθεση με της οn telecoms βέβαια πρίν κανένα 6μηνο η netone μας είχε πεθάνει αλλά τώρα έφτιαξε.Το τηλέφωνο της οn μου φαίνεται πολύ καλύτερο απο της netone αλλά είναι δύο διαφορετικοί βρόχοι.
iptv δέν υπάρχει ακόμα απο την Νετ One για αυτό προτίμησα on telecoms εδώ.Χρόνος ενεργοποίησης παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ απο net one(7 εργάσιμες) on telecoms έχασα τον λογαριασμό 1.5 μήνας πρέπει να είναι και μέ καταγγελία σε ΕΕΤΤ.Μιλάμε πάντα για ανενεργούς βρόχους.Ο Ο.Τ.Ε πάντως δέν μου έχει δημιουργήσει κανένα πρόβλημα 
Αυτά

----------


## CMS

> Έχω δύο συνδέσεις αλλά σε δύο διαφορετικά σπίτια το Ίντερνετ της νετονε πετάει σε αντίθεση με της οn telecoms βέβαια πρίν κανένα 6μηνο η netone μας είχε πεθάνει αλλά τώρα έφτιαξε.Το τηλέφωνο της οn μου φαίνεται πολύ καλύτερο απο της netone αλλά είναι δύο διαφορετικοί βρόχοι.
> iptv δέν υπάρχει ακόμα απο την Νετ One για αυτό προτίμησα on telecoms εδώ.Χρόνος ενεργοποίησης παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ απο net one(7 εργάσιμες) on telecoms έχασα τον λογαριασμό 1.5 μήνας πρέπει να είναι και μέ καταγγελία σε ΕΕΤΤ.Μιλάμε πάντα για ανενεργούς βρόχους.Ο Ο.Τ.Ε πάντως δέν μου έχει δημιουργήσει κανένα πρόβλημα 
> Αυτά


ναι ...αυτό έχουμε καταλάβει όλοι ...

ότι το τηλέφωνο της ΟΝ είναι πολύ καλό (μάλλον λόγω last mile pstn) ... καλή ακουστική ποιότητα σε Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό ...απλά τον τελευταίο καιρό σε πολύ κόσμο υπήρχανε προβλήματα λόγω μίας ελαττωματικής  παρτίδας καρτών που συνδέθηκαν πολλοί συνδρομητές αλλά αλλάχτηκαν και σε πολλούς παλιούς ...δημιουργήθηκαν μάλιστα προβλήματα με bugs και confilcts στην χρήση των καρτών αυτών με το λογισμικό στην ΟΝ ...το πρόβλημα εντοπίστηκε και γίνονται ενέργειες αποκατάστασης ..

το internet της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ αυτό τον καιρό πρέπει να είναι καλύτερο σε ότι αφορά bandwidth αλλά και pings ... η ΟΝ πάσχει στα pings ... στο bandwidth κάνει την στιγμή που μιλάμε αναβαθμίσεις ...

η IPTV φαίνεται να μην έχει προβλήματα όταν το adsl είναι καλό ... (ένα τελευταίο πρόβλημα μπλοκαρίσματος στην μετάδοση των καναλιών φαίνεται να αντιμετωπίζεται) ...

----------


## Tem

> ... στο bandwidth κάνει την στιγμή που μιλάμε αναβαθμίσεις ...


μάλλον πρέπει να γίνεται τώρα αναβάθμιση

----------


## miltiadis21

> η IPTV φαίνεται να μην έχει προβλήματα όταν το adsl είναι καλό ... (ένα τελευταίο πρόβλημα μπλοκαρίσματος στην μετάδοση των καναλιών φαίνεται να αντιμετωπίζεται) ...


Πάντως άν και ακόμα είναι νωρίς να λέω καλά λόγια δέν περίμενα να λειτουργούν όλα τέλεια ειδικά τηλέφωνο και iptv και απο ότι φαίνεται άμα έχεις καλό βρόχο παίζουν όλα απροβλημάτιστα άν δέν έχεις δέν πρόκειται να βγάλεις άκρη.Ελπίζω να μήν έχω ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα στο μέλλον γιατι το after sale support της on telecoms είναι χειρότερο απο της vivodi στις δόξες τις....

----------


## GEOGEPL

Καλησπερα σε ολους...
Σημερα μου ηρθε το μοντεμ της ΟΝ...
Τι φιλτρο να βαλω?
Γερμανος: Crypto 5e
Πλαισιο: No name 3,9e
Μαγαζι με ηλεκτρολογικα: Current 5,5e
current  E-6,E-8,E-10.... Με 80,40,30 mA αντιστοιχα.
Ποιο ειναι το καλυτερο, οχι μονο απο τα παραπανω, αλλα και αλλες λυσεις?
Το splitter της ΟΝ χρειαζεται αλλαγη με αλλο after market?
Χιλια ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων.............

----------


## Georgema

Εγώ πάντως με ασύρματο και IDM βλέπω 1000ρια χαλαρά. Το ίδιο και Azureus. 700-800. Τι να το κάνεις όμως που το IDM δε δουλεύει σε rapidsharοειδή και γιά να δεις youtube άστο. Λέτε να βελτιωθούν κι αυτά με τις αναβαθμίσεις?

----------


## Tem

> ... Το splitter της ΟΝ χρειαζεται αλλαγη με αλλο after market?
> ....


καλό είναι , δεν είναι απαραίτητο να πάρεις κάτι άλλο 




> Εγώ πάντως με ασύρματο και IDM βλέπω 1000ρια χαλαρά.


κι εγώ το ίδιο και χωρίς IDM. Βέβαια όχι πάντα. 
Πιάνω και αρκετά πάνω από 1000 φυσικά.

----------


## CMS

είναι σαφές ότι η σύνδεση σήμερα πετάει ... σταθερά στα 1400-1500 KB/s ...κάποιος άνοιξε την βρύση ... :Whistle: 

άντε να φεύγει και ο κόφτης σιγά σιγά ...

----------


## ntoum

οι πιθανές ημερομηνιίες ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής μου ήρθαν με sms στο κινητό από την on.
ισχύουν ή πρέπει να ελπίζουμε για το καλύτερο:

----------


## harris

> είναι σαφές ότι η σύνδεση σήμερα πετάει ... σταθερά στα 1400-1500 KB/s ...κάποιος άνοιξε την βρύση ...
> 
> άντε να φεύγει και ο κόφτης σιγά σιγά ...


Ποιος κόφτης; Αν κατεβάζεις σ'αυτές τις ταχύτητες, ποιος κόφτης;  :Thinking:

----------


## CMS

είμαι συγχρονισμένος στα 15... :Whistle: 

κατεβάζω με 12 ... :Whistle: 

τί σόι απώλειες είναι αυτές ? και να πω ότι έπαιζε και λίγο παραπάνω ...όχι ... μόλις φτάνει στα 1480 ... stop ...

----------


## CMS

> οι πιθανές ημερομηνιίες ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής μου ήρθαν με sms στο κινητό από την on.
> ισχύουν ή πρέπει να ελπίζουμε για το καλύτερο:


δεν χρειαζόταν να ανοίξεις νέο νήμα ...συνήθως ισχύουν ...και αυτά τα sms είναι και η μόνη αληθινή πληροφόρηση αναμονής ενεργοποίησης ...

----------


## intech

> είμαι συγχρονισμένος στα 15...
> 
> κατεβάζω με 12 ...
> 
> τί σόι απώλειες είναι αυτές ? και να πάω ότι έπαιζε και λίγο παραπάνω ...όχι ... μόλις φτάνει στα 1480 ... stop ...


 
Μια χαρά σε βλέπω :Smile:

----------


## harris

> τί σόι απώλειες είναι αυτές ? και να πω ότι έπαιζε και λίγο παραπάνω ...όχι ... μόλις φτάνει στα 1480 ... stop ...


Mια χαρά είναι η γραμμή σου! Άψογη  :One thumb up: 

(Οι απώλειες είναι τα γνωστά και παραμελημένα overheads μάλλον  :Wink:  )

----------


## CMS

> Μια χαρά σε βλέπω


εσύ πώς τα βλέπεις ?

και ξέρεις εδώ είναι το μυστικό ...



γιατί μέσα είναι ανοιχτή η IPTV ... (ένα σταθερό 500 KB/s ρουφάει από εκεί το sagem ) ...

τελικά ήταν βασική αυτή η αναβάθμιση στα 15 ... διότι έχεις τώρα και ένα καθαρό 1000 KB/s με την IPTV ανοιχτή ...μεγάλη δουλειά πίστεψέ με ... 

απλά θα έπρεπε να μπορούμε και σταθερά να κατεβάζουμε με 1700 KB/s (με κλειστή IPTV) όντας συγχρονισμένοι στα 15 Mbps ...

ΥΓ. Χάρη , όταν πρωτοσυγχρονίσαμε στα 15 κατεβάζαμε και με 1700 ... άσε που τώρα με IDM ...χρειάζεσαι και απαραίτητα 16 connections (στην αρχή μπορούσες και με 8) και πάνω από 1500 (με IPTV κλειστή ) δεν βλέπεις ... :Whistle:  τί λες ?

----------


## harris

> ΥΓ. Χάρη , όταν πρωτοσυγχρονίσαμε στα 15 κατεβάζαμε και με 1700 ... άσε που τώρα με IDM ...χρειάζεσαι και απαραίτητα 16 connections (στην αρχή μπορούσες και με 8) και πάνω από 1500 (με IPTV κλειστή ) δεν βλέπεις ... τί λες ?


Δεν αμφιβάλλω σ'αυτά που λες... κι εμένα με τα 10Mbps που μπορώ να έχω, μία βλέπω 970kbps και μία 750kbps... απλά τα θεωρώ πάνω κάτω φυσιολογικές διακυμάνσεις!

----------


## Avesael

Άδικα χαρήκαμε...  :Thumb down: 
Για ρίχτε μια ματιά στο ping...

----------


## CMS

κάτω από 50 ms μετράω bevy και καλές ταχύτητες στο εσωτερικό δικτυο ,,μην με βάζεις να κατεβάζω screenshots ... βαριέμαι ...

----------


## Avesael

χμμμμ... Τι στα κομμάτια είναι αυτό τότε;

----------


## erateinos

> χμμμμ... Τι στα κομμάτια είναι αυτό τότε;


photoshop  :Razz: 

το UTP που έχεις, το έχεις φτιάξει μόνος σου ?  :Whistle: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Avesael

Ορίστε...



........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 0 Minutes and 47 Seconds later........

Δηλαδή αμα ανοίξω το sagem τι θα γίνει;

----------


## harris

> Ορίστε...
> 
> 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 0 Minutes and 47 Seconds later........
> 
> Δηλαδή αμα ανοίξω το sagem τι θα γίνει;


Mην αχολείσαι καθόλου με τα διάφορα download tests!

Αν κατεβάζεις κανονικά από τους καλούς servers με download manager είσαι μια χαρά  :Wink:

----------


## erateinos

θες να αλλάξουμε σπίτια ?  :Razz: 
ότι απαντήσεις τώρα μετράει  :Twisted Evil: 

........Auto merged post: erateinos added 2 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........



Off Topic





> Mην αχολείσαι καθόλου με τα διάφορα download tests!
> 
> Αν κατεβάζεις κανονικά από τους καλούς servers με download manager είσαι μια χαρά


οι εξωσχολικοί φωτογράφοι να πάρουν τα κουβαδάκια τους και να πάνε αλλού να παίξουν  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

Παρατηρήθηκαν ελαφρά σπασίματα της εικόνας, αλλά συνεχόμενα (πριν 2 ώρες περίπου) στο OnRec...
Το παράδοξο είναι το εξης, ότι σε οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία όπως Onrec, OnCinema, τα σπασίματα και τα παγώματα της εικόνας για 2-3 sec δίνουν και παίρνουν, ενώ όταν παρακολουθώ ΝΟΒΑ όλα είναι τέλεια! 
Καμιά εξήγηση;

----------


## erateinos

> Παρατηρήθηκαν ελαφρά σπασίματα της εικόνας, αλλά συνεχόμενα (πριν 2 ώρες περίπου) στο OnRec...
> Το παράδοξο είναι το εξης, ότι σε οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία όπως Onrec, OnCinema, τα σπασίματα και τα παγώματα της εικόνας για 2-3 sec δίνουν και παίρνουν, ενώ όταν παρακολουθώ ΝΟΒΑ όλα είναι τέλεια! 
> Καμιά εξήγηση;


τα VIP μέλη πάντα είχαν και θα έχουν καλύτερες υπηρεσίες και εξυπηρέτηση  :Whistle: 
δίνεις κάποια ευρώ παραπάνω τον μήνα για αυτή την υπηρεσία  :Wink: 
 :Smile:

----------


## CMS

και με ανοιχτή IPTV ...το speedtest δείχνει 10 Mbps ...άρα και σχετική αξιοπιστία έχει ...



ΥΓ. παρατηρήσεις ...πάνω από 1500 όχι ...μόνο σε μερικά τεχνητά peaks που δείχνει ότι θέλει ...ακόμα και πάνω από 2 MB/s ...(στα 15 Mbps συγχρονισμένος ... :Razz: ) ...

bevy ...μάλλον πέρασε ο καιρός που ήσουνα η καλύτερη γραμμή ...το σαμποτάζ τότε στην Ν. Σμύρνη ...ήταν για σένα ? :ROFL:

----------


## CMS

κι όμως πολλοί γράψανε σήμερα ότι κατεβάζανε καλά ... θα με αναγκάσετε προκειμένου να μην πικραίνω τα φιλαράκια μου να χρησιμοποιήσω photoshop για να χαλάω τις μετρήσεις μου ... :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Πιο καλά, αλλά το ping καλά κρατεί ψηλά...



........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 3 Minutes and 47 Seconds later........

Βεστ οφ σήμερα...

----------


## AnastasiosK

Κωστακη στο upload σε εχω παντως  :Razz:

----------


## grphoto

Σας εφαγα στο upload και ping  :Razz: 




Εχω κλειδωσει βεβαια στα 1160  :Whistle:

----------


## gangel

Στο ping δε πρέπει να μου τη λέει κανείς  :Respekt:

----------


## ntrim

Με Download Manager... για γέλια ή για κλάματα;

----------


## dimitris_74

τηλεφωνο οκ,
ιντερνετ κλασσικα ταχυτητες χελώνας.

κατα περιεργο τροπο μου μειωθηκε και το attuntetion απο 44 σε 36

----------


## No-Name

Εμένα ειναι κομμένα μόνιμα τηλέφωνο και IPTV....αλλά που θα πάει 5 ημέρες μείναν να γλυτώσω

----------


## dimitris_74

απο δευτερα που εγινε η φορητοτητα την πεμπτη* εφτιαξαν οι εισερχομενες. ιντερνετ σημερα δοκιμασα μιας και ημουν εκτος αθηνων.


*μπορει να ειναι τυχαιο αλλα το πρωι εκαναν καταγγελια στην εεττ για τις εισερχομενες και το απογευμα επαιζαν καναονικα

----------


## No-Name

Τυχαίο ήταν η ΕΕΤΤ μετά από κανα μήνα θα δεί την καταγγελία σου

----------


## Gordito

Αντε απο σημερα εχω και εγω τηλ  :Respekt: , περιμενω τωρα να δω τι θα γινει με το ιντερνετ..........

Μεγαλη καθυστερηση που οφειλεται στον ΟΤΕ αλλα και στους ηλεκτρολογους που με στησανε.......

----------


## No-Name

Καλορίζικος Νικόλα!!!!

Μακάρι να είσαι τυχερός όχι σαν και μένα :Wink:

----------


## dimitris_74

αποτελεσματα απο το τεστ 

ψιλο μαιμου βεβαια γιατι max κανα 200 αρι ειδα με διαφορα downloads.

ps. κανα καλο manager εχουμε να προτεινουμε?

----------


## erateinos

> Αντε απο σημερα εχω και εγω τηλ , περιμενω τωρα να δω τι θα γινει με το ιντερνετ..........


 :Welcome: 

όλα καλά να σου πάνε  :One thumb up:

----------


## giannhs1984

θα πω την κακια μου 
σημερα με ενεργοποιησαν πριν την μερα μου :Razz:  και δευτερα εχω εξοπλισμο  :Whistle:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

φυσικα εκανα ενα τηλ για λογους προληψης για να πανε ολα κατ ευχην :Whistle:

----------


## No-Name

> αποτελεσματα απο το τεστ 
> 
> ψιλο μαιμου βεβαια γιατι max κανα 200 αρι ειδα με διαφορα downloads.
> 
> ps. κανα καλο manager εχουμε να προτεινουμε?


internet download manager βοηθάει ακόμα και με σύνδεση ΟΝ :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Gordito

Ευχαριστω παιδια. 

Για καλο και για κακο θα κρατησω και ιντερνετ απο ΟΤΕ για κανα 3μηνο ακομα και αν δεν ειμαι ικανοποιημενος απο ΟΝ τους τραβαω και μια ακυρωση.....

Αλλα ας μη λεμε τετοια, φτου κακά..... :Lips Sealed:

----------


## dimitris_74

> internet download manager βοηθάει ακόμα και με σύνδεση ΟΝ


thnx man
το τσεκαρω τωρα

----------


## grphoto

> Παιδιά στο Internet κυκλοφορεί παντού ένα email που καταγγέλει την On
> Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται το κατά πόσο είναι αλήθεια ή ψέμματα.... το έχω επισύναψει,ρίξτε το μια ματιά



Ξαναζεσταμενο φαγητο, εχει ξαναειπωθει, και φυσικα απο οτι λεει ΕΚΑΝΕ τηλεφωνικη αιτηση, οποτε καποιος πρεπει να ξερει ολες τις ψιλο-λεπτομερειες για να καταλαβει τα παντα.

----------


## Georgema

Ρε παιδιά είναι κρίμα κι άδικο λέμε. Download από rapidshare free από 7-30 kbps. Ελεος δηλαδή

----------


## devdok

Καλησπερα.

Εγινα λοιπον και εγω On απο προχτες (παρασκευη).
Το τηλεφωνο περασε απο τον οτε στην Ον, χωρις να το καταλαβω καθολου.
Το σημα τους ειναι αψογο για τις 2 μερες που το δοκιμασα.
Το κακο του ολου θεματος ειναι οτι ο ΕΛΤΑ κουριερ για αλλη μια φορα αργησε να φερει
αυτα που πρεπει να φερει (livebox + modem) οποτε αναγκαστικα και αγορασα ενα μοντεμ
της παρηγοριας μεχρι να ερθει το δικο τους.

Αφου καταφερα και εγινα ον λαιν με το δικο μου ρουτερ, παρατηρω πως, ανα αρχειο που κατεβαζω, 
η ταχυτητα δεν παει πανω απο 40-50 κβ/δευτ.
ενω αντιθετος αμα βαλω πολλα αρχεια να κατεβαινουν μαζι, 
κατεβαζω σχεδον με ολη την ταχυτητα που μου επιτρεπει η Ον να κατεβαζω.

Γνωριζει κανεις γιατι μπορει να συμβαινει αυτο?
Δοκιμασα να κατεβασω και απο αξιοπιστα μερη (ntua, ms, nvidia) αλλα το προβλημα
παραμενει το ιδιο.
Η ταχυτητα ανεβαινει μονο εαν πολλαπλασιαστουν τα αρχεια που κατεβαζω.

Σας παραθετω μερικες εικονες απο το ρουτερ, μηπως και εχω κανει  καμια χαζομαρα.

Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## giannhs1984

η on προαγει την εννοια του dsl  :Razz:  κατεβασε τα κερατα μαζι και εγω θα δωσω οτι bw θες :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Η στεθερότητα πάντως συνεχίζεται και σήμερα (μετά την αναβάθμιση που έγινε).

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25665

*@ devdok*

Οι ρυθμίσεις σου φαίνονται τζάμι, όπως και τα στατιστικά γρμμής σου.
Επειδή είσαι φρεσκόενεργοποιημένος, περίμενε λίγες ημέρες να σταθεροποιηθεί το dsl σου.
Εγκατέστησε κάποιον καλό download manager, όπως τον IDM ή τον FDM.
Επίσης πρέπει να γνωρίζεις ότι εδώ στη Ν.Σμύρνη το dslam μας έχει προβλήματα τους 2 τελευταίους μήνες.
Αλήθεια, σε ποιο σημείο στη Ν.Σμύρνη βρίσκεσαι; (Λες να βγούμε και κοντογείτονες;  :Smile:  )

----------


## cnp5

> Καλησπερα.
> 
> Εγινα λοιπον και εγω On απο προχτες (παρασκευη).
> Το τηλεφωνο περασε απο τον οτε στην Ον, χωρις να το καταλαβω καθολου.
> Το σημα τους ειναι αψογο για τις 2 μερες που το δοκιμασα.
> Το κακο του ολου θεματος ειναι οτι ο ΕΛΤΑ κουριερ για αλλη μια φορα αργησε να φερει
> αυτα που πρεπει να φερει (livebox + modem) οποτε αναγκαστικα και αγορασα ενα μοντεμ
> της παρηγοριας μεχρι να ερθει το δικο τους.
> 
> ...


 :Smile:  θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να κατεβάσεις έναν download manager. Το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις έχει να κάνει με τους περιορισμούς που η On έχει βάλεις στη ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος για κάθε connection.

----------


## giwrgosth

> θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να κατεβάσεις έναν download manager. Το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις έχει να κάνει με τους περιορισμούς που η On έχει βάλεις στη ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος για κάθε connection.


Αν υποθέσουμε όμως ότι έχει περιορισμούς, αυτό δεν είναι απάτη? Οκ το "μέχρι 16", το δέχομαι, αλλά όταν σε κόβει τι τη θες την 16άρα γραμμή?
Και κάποιος που δεν θέλει να βάλει download manager, ή που δεν ξέρει, θα πρέπει να περιμένει μια βδομάδα να κατεβάσει ένα αρχείο 5 gb από το ntua?

----------


## cnp5

> Αν υποθέσουμε όμως ότι έχει περιορισμούς, αυτό δεν είναι απάτη? Οκ το "μέχρι 16", το δέχομαι, αλλά όταν σε κόβει τι τη θες την 16άρα γραμμή?
> Και κάποιος που δεν θέλει να βάλει download manager, ή που δεν ξέρει, θα πρέπει να περιμένει μια βδομάδα να κατεβάσει ένα αρχείο 5 gb από το ntua?


... συμφωνώ ... αλλά τι να κάνω ... να μη το πω;

----------


## giwrgosth

> ... συμφωνώ ... αλλά τι να κάνω ... να μη το πω;


Καλά κάνεις και το λες, εγώ αναρωτήθηκα απλά, για να δω που έχουμε μπλέξει!

----------


## erateinos

> Αν υποθέσουμε όμως ότι έχει περιορισμούς, αυτό δεν είναι απάτη? Οκ το "μέχρι 16", το δέχομαι, αλλά όταν σε κόβει τι τη θες την 16άρα γραμμή?
> Και κάποιος που δεν θέλει να βάλει download manager, ή που δεν ξέρει, θα πρέπει να περιμένει μια βδομάδα να κατεβάσει ένα αρχείο 5 gb από το ntua?


εδώ ταιριάζει το γνωστό τραγούδι (με μια μικρή παραλλαγή)



> η σύνδεση της ΟΝ είναι μια άβυσσος  
> πότε κόλαση και πότε ο παράδεισος

----------


## mprizes45

> εδώ ταιριάζει το γνωστό τραγούδι (με μια μικρή παραλλαγή)



Σωστός  :One thumb up:

----------


## konxri

Πριν λιγο καιρο σας ειχα αναφερει , οτι απο την ημερα που ειχα ενεργοποιηθη στην ΟΝ ( μηνας Ιουλιος η' Αυγουστος αν θυμαμε καλα ) ,δεν ειχα τα τηλεοπτικα καναλια που ειναι μεσα στο πακετο .
Λοιπον μετα απο τηλεφωνα και κοντρα τηλεφωνα και ξανα τηλεφωνα , υποσχεσεις θα το λυσουν οι τεχνικοι μας , οι τεχνικοι θα σας καλεσουμε εμεις , πειραματα και αλλα διαφορα , φως πουθενα !
Ετσι λοιπον αν δεν απατομαι την περασμενη Κυριακη , λεω ας παρω τηλεφωνο μπας και ......!
Μετα απο καποιο ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα αναμονης για τα δεδομενα της ΟΝ , με συνδεουν με το τεχνικο τμημα , οπου μιλαω με ενα παιδι και ως *εκ θαυματος* , μεσα σε 5 - 10 λεπτα μου εχει λυσει το προβλημα και οχι μονο των καναλιων αλλα και καποια αλλα μικροπροβληματακια !!!
Μηπως τελικα απο ολες της φορες που ειχα μιληση με τεχνικο ηταν* ο μοναδικος πραγματικος τεχνικος* ?
Γιατι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως ολοι οι αλλοι χτυπιοντουσαν να βρουν μια λυση και ποτε δεν την εβρισκαν και ο συγκεκριμενος σε 5 λεπτα τα ειχε λυση ολα !!!
Για να οργανωθει λιγο η OFF , γιατι ισως ετσι εχει καποιο μελλον και απο μπαχαλο γινει εταιρεια , γιατι μεχρι στιγμης ΔΕΝ !!!!!

----------


## Avesael

Μάλιστα...Άρχισαν τα όργανα.
2 disconnects από το πρωί! Disconnects δεν είχα ποτέ μου σε αυτούς τους 8 μήνες! Το snr είναι σταθερα τις τελευταίες ημέρες 11-12db...
Μήπως θα μου πουν ότι έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή μου; Τι έγινε, το απέκτησε ξαφνικά;  :Mad: 
Δε θα τα πάμε καθόλου καλά πλέον με αυτούς που μπλέξαμε! ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΚΑΛΑ!  :Very angry:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Μάλιστα...Άρχισαν τα όργανα.
> 2 disconnects από το πρωί! Disconnects δεν είχα ποτέ μου σε αυτούς τους 8 μήνες! Το snr είναι σταθερα τις τελευταίες ημέρες 11-12db...
> Μήπως θα μου πουν ότι έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή μου; Τι έγινε, το απέκτησε ξαφνικά; 
> Δε θα τα πάμε καθόλου καλά πλέον με αυτούς που μπλέξαμε! ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΚΑΛΑ!


συνέχισε να στηρίζεις την καταγγελία και θα σου καεί και το ρούτερ σε λίγο  :Razz:   :Razz:  :Razz: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


*
edit : delete*   ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## Avesael

Μάρκο, έχει πλέον ξεπεράσει και τα όρια της πλάκας η όλη αυτή ιστορία!
Οι άνθρωποι, μαλλον θέλουν αλλά ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ...
Αυτό δείχνουν κάθε μέρα και περισσότερο...

Edit: Έχω ξεκινήσει και προσωπική καταγγελία, και δυστυχώς γι'αυτους θα δωθεί και σε πολύ γνωστό κανάλι (με ανάγκασαν να χρησιμοποιήσω κάτι που δεν ήθελα) όπου δουλεύει στενός συγγενής μου και ΨΟΦΑΕΙ για τέτοια θέματα!

ΤΕΛΟΣ!

----------


## atheos71

> Μάρκο, έχει πλέον ξεπεράσει και τα όρια της πλάκας η όλη αυτή ιστορία!
> Οι άνθρωποι, μαλλον θέλουν αλλά ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ...
> Αυτό δείχνουν κάθε μέρα και περισσότερο...
> 
> Edit: Έχω ξεκινήσει και προσωπική καταγγελία, και δυστυχώς γι'αυτους θα δωθεί και σε πολύ γνωστό κανάλι (με ανάγκασαν να χρησιμοποιήσω κάτι που δεν ήθελα) όπου δουλεύει στενός συγγενής μου και ΨΟΦΑΕΙ για τέτοια θέματα!
> 
> ΤΕΛΟΣ!


Λέτε να παίζει και τ'αντίστροφο;Απλώς μια σκέψη...

----------


## shioiros

> Edit: Έχω ξεκινήσει και προσωπική καταγγελία, και δυστυχώς γι'αυτους θα δωθεί και σε πολύ γνωστό κανάλι (με ανάγκασαν να χρησιμοποιήσω κάτι που δεν ήθελα) όπου δουλεύει στενός συγγενής μου και ΨΟΦΑΕΙ για τέτοια θέματα!


Ευαγγελάτο, Μάκη ή Λάκη? :Razz:

----------


## giannhs1984

εφοσον ειμαι στην On και απο τονοτε και απο την on τα ιδια λενε γιατι εχω ακομη adsl απο την otenet?..

----------


## Kaldron

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!!

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει κανονικα ακομα...αν και η ημ/νια ενεργοποιησης μου ειναι 19/11...Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν αναβει καθολου το λαμπακι adsl στο rooter, και ενα αλλο στοιχειο ειναι οτι αν συνδεσω τηλ. συσκευη στην γραμμη χωρις φιλτρο δεν κανει παρασιτα, ακουγεται δλδ κανονικα...Στο μενου του Pirelli  στο status κατω απο το internet γραφει Physical down.

Την προηγουμενη βδομαδα,περιμενα απιστευτα πολλες ωρες σε αναμονη για το τεχνικο τμημα και δεν πηρα ποτε γραμμη...!!!

Αν μπορει καποιος ας με βοηθησει, ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων. :Sorry:

----------


## Takerman

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!!!
> 
> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει κανονικα ακομα...αν και η ημ/νια ενεργοποιησης μου ειναι 19/11...Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν αναβει καθολου το λαμπακι adsl στο rooter, και ενα αλλο στοιχειο ειναι οτι αν συνδεσω τηλ. συσκευη στην γραμμη χωρις φιλτρο δεν κανει παρασιτα, ακουγεται δλδ κανονικα...Στο μενου του Pirelli  στο status κατω απο το internet γραφει Physical down.
> 
> Την προηγουμενη βδομαδα,περιμενα απιστευτα πολλες ωρες σε αναμονη για το τεχνικο τμημα και δεν πηρα ποτε γραμμη...!!!
> 
> Αν μπορει καποιος ας με βοηθησει, ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.


Προφανώς δεν έχεις dsl. Πάρε τηλέφωνο και κάνε υπομονή να μιλήσεις με τεχνικό. Το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει κανονικα?? Εισερχόμενες-εξερχόμενες? Τις συνδέσεις σου τις έχεις τσεκάρει αν είναι ΟΚ??

----------


## erateinos

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!!!


καλησπέρα  :Smile: 



> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει κανονικα ακομα...αν και η ημ/νια ενεργοποιησης μου ειναι 19/11...


δεν έχεις την εντύπωση έτσι είναι




> Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν αναβει καθολου το λαμπακι adsl στο rooter,  
> και ενα αλλο στοιχειο ειναι οτι αν συνδεσω τηλ. συσκευη στην γραμμη χωρις φιλτρο δεν κανει παρασιτα, ακουγεται δλδ κανονικα...Στο μενου του Pirelli  στο status κατω απο το internet γραφει Physical down.


για να έχεις ίντερνετ πρέπει να ανάβει μόνιμα το λαμπάκι adsl και να γράφει Physical up  http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=144800




> Την προηγουμενη βδομαδα,περιμενα απιστευτα πολλες ωρες σε αναμονη για το τεχνικο τμημα και δεν πηρα ποτε γραμμη...!!!


 :Welcome:  στην πραγματικότητα 



> Αν μπορει καποιος ας με βοηθησει, ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.


 :Smile:

----------


## elkal

> θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να κατεβάσεις έναν download manager. Το πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις έχει να κάνει με τους περιορισμούς που η On έχει βάλεις στη ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος για κάθε connection.


Ναι ρε παιδιά ... τι καινούριο φρούτο είναι αυτό??? Να έχω διαθέσιμο bw ~7 (εκεί είμαι) και τα απ' ευθείας downloads να έρχονται με 30-50 ... ενώ με dm πάνω από 200 το ίδιο αρχείο. :Thumb down: 

Δηλαδή γιατί οι DM και τα torrents δεν έχουν πρόβλημα?

----------


## Kaldron

Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον erateine kai Takerman!!
Το τηλεφωνο λειτουργει αριστα εισερχομενες-εξερχομενες...τοσο καλα που εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν εχω φυγει ακομα απο τον ΟΤΕ!!!! :Evil: Οσον αφορα τις συνδεσεις ειναι ολα οκ αφου πριν λιγο καιρο διεκοψα απο forthnet και μου δουλευαν ολα τελεια...

Παντως σε περιπτωση που καταφερω να πιασω γραμμη στο τεχνικο τμημα, πιστευετε οτι θα μπορεσουν με καποιο τροπο να με βοηθησουν?Αμα δεν παιρνω καθολου γραμμη, τι μπορει να μου κανει ο τεχνικος?

Ευχαριστω και παλι!

----------


## Avesael

Αυτό έιναι το αποτέλεσμα των μετρήσεων μου με την ΟΝ τους τελευταίους 8 μήνες...

----------


## erateinos

> Αυτό έιναι το αποτέλεσμα των μετρήσεων μου με την ΟΝ τους τελευταίους 8 μήνες...


για 6ΜΒ που είναι η σύνδεση σου, μια χαρά σε βλέπω  :Razz: 
 :Smile:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Αντε φυγετε να ξεμπουκωσουμε  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Να δεις η εκπομπή που θα βγει στην tv με τα καλούδια της "κυρίας" On, τι χαρές και τι τρομάρες θα δημιουργήσει...

----------


## CMS

Δεν είναι τυχαίο ...μαζευτήκαμε στην σελίδα όπως ξεκινήσαμε ...τώρα όμως με μία διαφορά Τάσο...ο συγχρονισμός του καθενός δεν παίζει ρόλο ... είμαστε πια όλοι το ίδιο ...ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΩΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ ... :Razz:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Xaxa δεν γυριζω εκει ουτε με σφαιρες.. προτιμω να μην ακουω τελεια στο τηλ παρα να μετραω τα δευτερολεπτα.

Και να σου πω και κατι? 3 και 60 δινω.. δε μπορω να ζηταω παππαδες.. οκ ξερω οτι θα μπορουσαν πολλα να εξαλειφθουν η οτι υπαρχουν και αλλου πορτοκαλιες.. αλλα ενταξει , για μια συνακροαση που εχω προβλημα δεν θα κατσω να σκασω κιολας.

Τωρα οσον αφορα αλλα παιδια με προβληματα δεκτο

----------


## intech

> Δεν είναι τυχαίο ...μαζευτήκαμε στην σελίδα όπως ξεκινήσαμε ...τώρα όμως με μία διαφορά Τάσο...ο συγχρονισμός του καθενός δεν παίζει ρόλο ... είμαστε πια όλοι το ίδιο ...ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΩΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ ...


Αυτο σαν τελικό αποτέλεσμα, με τις παρούσες συνθήκες μας πάει πολύ πίσω....
Ελπίζω σε κατι καλύτερο.....
Αλλα?  !!!!! :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: intech added 2 Minutes and 35 Seconds later........




> Xaxa δεν γυριζω εκει ουτε με σφαιρες.. προτιμω να μην ακουω τελεια στο τηλ παρα να μετραω τα δευτερολεπτα.
> 
> Και να σου πω και κατι? 3 και 60 δινω.. δε μπορω να ζηταω παππαδες.. οκ ξερω οτι θα μπορουσαν πολλα να εξαλειφθουν η οτι υπαρχουν και αλλου πορτοκαλιες.. αλλα ενταξει , για μια συνακροαση που εχω προβλημα δεν θα κατσω να σκασω κιολας.
> 
> Τωρα οσον αφορα αλλα παιδια με προβληματα δεκτο


+1 ΔΕΝ ΓΥΡΙΖΩ ΠΙΣΩ. :No no: 
Το μονο σίγουρο.

----------


## CMS

> Δεν είναι τυχαίο ...μαζευτήκαμε στην σελίδα όπως ξεκινήσαμε ...τώρα όμως με μία διαφορά Τάσο...ο συγχρονισμός του καθενός δεν παίζει ρόλο ... είμαστε πια όλοι το ίδιο ...ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΩΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ ...


και σκεφτείτε ότι αυτό ήταν παραμύθι ... και τα "χαμένα παιδιά" τα έσωζε ο Πήτερ Παν ...

εμάς ...αν γείρει το καράβι της ΟΝ πολύ ...ποιος θα μας σώσει ?

κανείς ...απλά δεν θάχουμε adsl ... μέχρι νεωτέρας ...

----------


## Avesael

Γι'αυτό όσο είναι καιρός να φεύγουμε ένας ένας και να πάμε κάπου "ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΑ"

----------


## CMS

ξέρεις τί με πειράζει περισσότερο ?

δεν είναι ότι πέσανε οι ταχύτητες ...αλλά η αστάθεια του adsl όλο το διήμερο ...

ότι και νάκανες έσβηνε τελείως ...το download έκανε συχνές διακοπές ...το surfing το ίδιο ...freeze και μηνύματα λάθους ...

δεν είναι adsl αυτό ... κρίμα ... άσε οι φίλοι που έχουν πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο ...την IPTV κτλ ... ξανά κρίμα ...

----------


## grphoto

Ετυχε να κανω επανεγκαταστασεις σε 2 pc στο σπιτι σημερα, και τρελλαθηκα, antivirus και windows update να σερνονται, καποια στιγμη το antivirus εδειξε 1k, και γενικα η ταχυτητα ηταν 16-50,σκετη κολαση, τι να πω, ειλικρινα δεν θελω να φυγω απο την ΟΝ αλλα ολα αυτα ειναι σκετη απογοητευση, τελικα πρεπει να αρχισουμε να λεμε σε οσους ενδιαφερονται ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ. Ας φτιαξουν πρωτα τις υπηρεσιες και μετα ας δεχτουνε νεες αιτησεις.  :Thumb down:

----------


## Avesael

Οι διαφημίσεις και η άγρα πελατών, καλά κρατεί όμως...

----------


## CMS

> Ετυχε να κανω επανεγκαταστασεις σε 2 pc στο σπιτι σημερα, και τρελλαθηκα, antivirus και windows update να σερνονται, καποια στιγμη το antivirus εδειξε 1k, και γενικα η ταχυτητα ηταν 16-50,σκετη κολαση, τι να πω, ειλικρινα δεν θελω να φυγω απο την ΟΝ αλλα ολα αυτα ειναι σκετη απογοητευση, τελικα πρεπει να αρχισουμε να λεμε σε οσους ενδιαφερονται ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ. Ας φτιαξουν πρωτα τις υπηρεσιες και μετα ας δεχτουνε νεες αιτησεις.


με πρόλαβες ...σήμερα είχα και εγώ μοναδική εμπειρία ... ούτε με ISDN δεν συνέβαιναν αυτά ...

ξεκίνησε automatic update για το λογισμικό του HP ALL in ONE λογισμικού για printing facilities (λόγω των δύο HP deskjet που έχω εγκατεστημένους) κάποια στιγμή σήμερα ...και τελικά χωρίς να ολοκληρωθεί η εγκατάσταση των διάφορων software update modules , ο server της HP με πέταξε έξω ... αφού η σύνδεση κρέμαγε επ' αόριστον ... πρωτότυπες εμπειρίες ... :Razz:  :Evil: 

και ναι ...ήδη ...και εγώ αυτό έχω αποφασίσει ...όχι απλώς δεν συστήνω κανένα σήμερα στην ΟΝ ...αλλά ακόμα κι αν βελτιωθούν τα πράγματα δεν θα ενθουσιαστώ ...θα περιμένω αρκετό καιρό να δω συνεχή αξιοπιστία και καλή λειτουργία ... :Wink:

----------


## etsouk2000

Τις τελευταιες 2-3 βδομαες ειχα αρκετες διακοπες ιντερνετ και περισσοτερες διακοπες τηλεφωνου. Τονικοι ηχοι σαν να πατας πληκτρα ακουγονται μερικες φορες οταν μιλω στο τηλεφωνο. Καποιοι μου ειπαν οτι με επαιρναν και δεν το σηκωνα, ενω ημουν σπιτι και το τηλεφωνο δεν χτυπησε ποτέ. Επισης μερικες φορες κοπηκε η γραμμη καθως μιλουσα. Δεν ειχα συνακροασεις ευτυχως, τουλαχιστον οχι ακομα. Τις τελευταιες μερες παντως ολα λειτουργουν τελεια.

Παρολο που ειχα κι εγω καποια μικροπροβληματα με την ον και παρολο που εχω υπογραψει την εξωδικη διαμαρτυρια που εχει συνταχθει σε αλλο σχετικο νημα, πρεπει να ομολογησω οτι ειμαι υποστηρικτης της ον και της καθε νεας εταιριας τηλεπικοινωνιων που προσπαθει να προσφερει στον ελληνα καταναλωτη. Εχει πολλα προβληματα αλλα οι προσφορες της ειναι πολυ αξιολογες. Ειμαι διατεθιμενος να δειξω ανοχη στα πρωτα της βηματα. 

Ο κυριοτερος λογος ειναι επειδη θελω να εκδικηθω τον σταλινικο οτε για τα σταλινικα πετρινα χρονια της τηλεφωνιας που βιωσαμε απο τοτε που θυμομαστε τον εαυτο μας: τις πανακριβες χρεωσεις, την αθλια εξυπηρετηση, τον μπαρμπα στην κορωνη που επρεπε να εχεις για να βαλεις ενα τηλεφωνο μετα απο 2 χρονια αναμονης, τα αθλια γραφεια, τα αθλια κτιρια, τους αθλιους αλλαζονες υπαλληλους που δεν με εξυπηρετησαν ποτέ, που νοιαζονταν μονο για τα κουμουνιστικο-συνδικαλιστικα τους, για την παρτη τους, για τη μασα τους, για τα εξοργιστικα συντεχνιακα τους προνομια σε βαρος εμου, του φορολογουμενου πολιτη, που τους εβλεπα πισω απο τα γκισε και ηθελα να τους ριξω σφαλιαρες σβουριχτες. Ε επιτελους μπορω να τους ριξω την σβουριχτη σφαλιαρα που παντα ονειρευομουν. Δεν γυρναω με τιποτε πισω στο οτε. Δεν θελω να δωσω ξανα φραγκο στον οτε. Μονο και μονο απο αυτο το πεισμα και αυτο το αχτι μου για τον οτε, θα ανεχτω αρκετα προβληματα πολλων εναλλακτικων παροχων. Ο χειροτερος εναλλακτικος παροχος ειναι καλυτερος απο τον σταλινικο αλλαζονικο μονοπωλιακο οτε. Μαυρο στον οτε με ολη μου τη δυναμη!

----------


## CMS

Είμαι ο τελευταίος φίλε που θα άκουγες καλό λόγο για τον ΟΤΕ ...γιατί απλά ταλαιπωρήθηκα πολύ και εγώ ...

απλά στο νήμα αυτό γράφουμε τις εντυπώσεις μας για την ΟΝ που, από άριστες κάποτε, τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν λένε να βελτιωθούν ...αλλά απλά χειροτερεύουν ...και αυτό είναι το αστείο ...έχουν όλη την ευχέρεια οι εναλλακτικοί να παρασύρουν χιλιάδες συνδρομητές από τον ΟΤΕ ειδικά μάλιστα αφού ποντάρουν σε καλύτερη τεχνολογία και υπηρεσίες ... adsl2+, μεγάλες ταχύτητες adsl , IPTV, καλές τιμές, δωρεάν τηλεφωνία σε εξωτερικό κτλ ...

αντίθετα έχουν βαλθεί μόνοι τους να χύσουν το γάλα από την καρδάρα ...αφού χαλάνε ακόμα και αυτά που λειτουργούν καλά ...γατί η ΟΝ δεν υποφέρει σήμερα μόνο στις ταχύτητες που θα μπορούσε να συγχωρεθεί για λίγο καιρό ...αλλά και στην τηλεφωνία εμφανίζει σοβαρά προβλήματα και στην IPTV κτλ κτλ.

----------


## intech

> Οι διαφημίσεις και η άγρα πελατών, καλά κρατεί όμως...


Αυτο για κάποιο πολύ συγκεκριμένο λόγο γίνεται :Thinking: 
Εισοδο σε χρηματιστήριο, πωληση εταιρείας, προσέλκηση ιδιιωτικών επενδύσεων και και .....

----------


## Gordito

Απο χτες εχω τηλεφωνο απο ΟΝ και περιμενω ιντερνετ αυριο απο τον τεχνικο.

Οποτε εχω σηκωσει το τηλ ακουω συνομιλιες στο βαθος. Λεω να το αφησω ετσι, οταν βαριεμαι θα κανω τον Big brother.... λοολ

----------


## erateinos

> εμάς ...αν γείρει το καράβι της ΟΝ πολύ ...ποιος θα μας σώσει ?
> κανείς ...απλά δεν θάχουμε adsl ... μέχρι νεωτέρας ...


έχεις ξεχάσει τον από μηχανής θεό  :Wink:  



> Γι'αυτό όσο είναι καιρός να φεύγουμε ένας ένας και να πάμε κάπου "ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΑ"


εδώ έρχεται το ερώτημα που δεν είναι ρητορικό 
προς τα που να πάμε?  :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

Shared LLU
Ο.Τ.Ε. με HOL

----------


## elkal

> Shared LLU
> Ο.Τ.Ε. με HOL


 :Smile:  Αυτό τον συνδυασμό άφησα για χάρη της ΟΝ ... δε λέω, ευχαριστημένος ήμουν αλλά δεν έπαιζαν ακόμα υπηρεσίες 2play...

Απ'ότι φαίνεται όλοι οι πάροχοι 2-3play έχουν τα δικά τους προβλήματα. Είναι τζόγος εάν θα σου κάτσει να έχεις πρόβλημα... και μιλάμε για σοβαρό πρόβλημα.

----------


## grphoto

UltraCG7 του εδωσες παλι otrivin πρωινιατικα?



Εκτος αν η συνδεση στο γραφειο ειναι σε αλλη ΟΝ απο το σπιτι.

1625 με 15227 συγχρονισμο.

Εκτος αν ηδη φυγατε ολοι και εμεινα μονος με AnastasiosK και CNP5  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Απλά η ΟΝ είναι ένα ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ από μόνη της!

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 1 Minutes and 14 Seconds later........




> UltraCG7 του εδωσες παλι otrivin πρωινιατικα?
> 
> 
> 
> Εκτος αν η συνδεση στο γραφειο ειναι σε αλλη ΟΝ απο το σπιτι.
> 
> 1625 με 15227 συγχρονισμο.
> 
> Εκτος αν ηδη φυγατε ολοι και εμεινα μονος με AnastasiosK και CNP5


Να σε δω από τις 16:00 και μετά!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Kaldron

Τελικα μας δουλευουνε κανονικοτατα στην Ον...Την προηγουμενη βδομαδα με συνδεανε συνεχεια με τεχνικο τμημα και μου ειχανε πει οτι ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος απο 19/11, και σημερα που πηρα μου ειπε μια κοπελα οτι δεν εχει μεταφερθει η φορητοτητα...και ο επισημος τροπος να το διαπιστωσουμε αυτο ητανε να κλεισω και να παρω το 134, για να δω αν θα μου απαντησει ο Οτε η αν θα με παραπεμψει στην Ον!!!!!!!!!

Φυσικα μου απαντησε ο Οτε και μου ειπε η τηεφωνητρια οτι δεν εχω μεταφερθει και οτι ειμαι ακομα σε αυτους...!

Η Ον ειναι σαν το Τζοκερ...παιζουνε πολλοι,κερδιζουν λιγοι και τσεπωνει ο καθε Οπαπ...

Καλημερα σε ολους

----------


## CMS

> Να σε δω από τις 16:00 και μετά!


Ναι, χτες αργά μετά τις 2 ... επέστρεψαν ως δια μαγείας όλα καλά ... και ταχύτητες εξαιρετικές αφού δεν ήταν λίγες οι φορές που ανέβαινε και στα 1.8 MB/s ... η αστάθεια βέβαια ήταν φανερή αλλά ακόμα και με το χρονόμετρο κατέβαζες με ταχύτητα 1,5MB/s ...

αλλά είπαμε ...μετά την καταπόντιση  του adsl όλο το Σαββατοκύριακο ...

θα πρέπει να δούμε το δίκτυο και το βράδυ και μάλιστα σε βάθος χρόνου (αρκετές μέρες) ...και με διάφορα tests ...

είπαμε ..είμαστε πλέον δύσπιστοι ... και η ΟΝ θα πρέπει να αποδείξει ότι φροντίζει τα σοβαρά της προβλήματα σε όλους τους τομείς ...η ανάπτυξή της δεν μπορεί να γίνει εις βάρος των παλαιών χρηστών της ...γιατί οι παλιοί είναι εκείνοι που θα την σταυρώσουν τελικά ...(βλέπε επιστολή και θα έχει και συνέχεια)

----------


## clep

> Τις τελευταιες 2-3 βδομαες ειχα αρκετες διακοπες ιντερνετ και περισσοτερες διακοπες τηλεφωνου. Τονικοι ηχοι σαν να πατας πληκτρα ακουγονται μερικες φορες οταν μιλω στο τηλεφωνο. Καποιοι μου ειπαν οτι με επαιρναν και δεν το σηκωνα, ενω ημουν σπιτι και το τηλεφωνο δεν χτυπησε ποτέ. Επισης μερικες φορες κοπηκε η γραμμη καθως μιλουσα. Δεν ειχα συνακροασεις ευτυχως, τουλαχιστον οχι ακομα. Τις τελευταιες μερες παντως ολα λειτουργουν τελεια.
> 
> Παρολο που ειχα κι εγω καποια μικροπροβληματα με την ον και παρολο που εχω υπογραψει την εξωδικη διαμαρτυρια που εχει συνταχθει σε αλλο σχετικο νημα, πρεπει να ομολογησω οτι ειμαι υποστηρικτης της ον και της καθε νεας εταιριας τηλεπικοινωνιων που προσπαθει να προσφερει στον ελληνα καταναλωτη. Εχει πολλα προβληματα αλλα οι προσφορες της ειναι πολυ αξιολογες. Ειμαι διατεθιμενος να δειξω ανοχη στα πρωτα της βηματα. 
> 
> Ο κυριοτερος λογος ειναι επειδη θελω να εκδικηθω τον σταλινικο οτε για τα σταλινικα πετρινα χρονια της τηλεφωνιας που βιωσαμε απο τοτε που θυμομαστε τον εαυτο μας: τις πανακριβες χρεωσεις, την αθλια εξυπηρετηση, τον μπαρμπα στην κορωνη που επρεπε να εχεις για να βαλεις ενα τηλεφωνο μετα απο 2 χρονια αναμονης, τα αθλια γραφεια, τα αθλια κτιρια, τους αθλιους αλλαζονες υπαλληλους που δεν με εξυπηρετησαν ποτέ, που νοιαζονταν μονο για τα κουμουνιστικο-συνδικαλιστικα τους, για την παρτη τους, για τη μασα τους, για τα εξοργιστικα συντεχνιακα τους προνομια σε βαρος εμου, του φορολογουμενου πολιτη, που τους εβλεπα πισω απο τα γκισε και ηθελα να τους ριξω σφαλιαρες σβουριχτες. Ε επιτελους μπορω να τους ριξω την σβουριχτη σφαλιαρα που παντα ονειρευομουν. Δεν γυρναω με τιποτε πισω στο οτε. Δεν θελω να δωσω ξανα φραγκο στον οτε. Μονο και μονο απο αυτο το πεισμα και αυτο το αχτι μου για τον οτε, θα ανεχτω αρκετα προβληματα πολλων εναλλακτικων παροχων. Ο χειροτερος εναλλακτικος παροχος ειναι καλυτερος απο τον σταλινικο αλλαζονικο μονοπωλιακο οτε. Μαυρο στον οτε με ολη μου τη δυναμη!



Νομίζω ότι το παραπάνω mail λέει όσα σκεφτόμαστε αρκετοί σε αυτό το site με τον πλέον κατάλληλο τρόπο.(θα έπρεπε να μπεί σαν επικεφαλίδα toy site)  Πιστεύω ότι λίγοι φύγαμε για τους εναλλακτικούς μόνο για τα λεφτά. Για πρώτη φορά στην ελλάδα μπορώ να έχω υπηρεσίες (έστω και προβληματικές ) αντίστοιχες με το εξωτερικό αντι να υπάρχει το συνηθισμένο lag των 5-10 ετών του OTE. Αν διαβάσετε ταξιδιωτικούς οδηγούς για την Ελλάδα που έχουν εκδοθεί στις αρχές του '90 κατέτασαν τις τηλεπικοινωνίες της χώρας μας σε επίπεδο αφρικανικών χωρών. Αυτό απο μόνο του θα ήταν υποφερτο αν δεν είχαμε υποστεί ταυτόχρονα και τη μαύρη προπαγάνδα του ΟΤΕ περι δημόσιας περιουσίας, κοινού αγαθού, μεγάλου ΟΤΕ, ξεπούλημα και άλλα ψευτοσοσιαλιστικά.
Οτι και να γίνει (το τηλέφωνό μου στην ΟΝ είναι νεκρό σήμερα) στον ΟΤΕ δε ξαναδίνω δραχμή.
Μου είναι παντελώς αδιάφορο αν συρρικνωθεί, αν απολύθουν αρκετοί απο τους τεμπέληδες υπαλλήλους του ή ακόμη καλύτερα αν πουληθεί σε ιδιώτες.

----------


## Dimitris73

> Η Ον ειναι σαν το Τζοκερ...παιζουνε πολλοι,κερδιζουν λιγοι και τσεπωνει ο καθε Οπαπ...
> 
> Καλημερα σε ολους


 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## cnp5

> Ναι ρε παιδιά ... τι καινούριο φρούτο είναι αυτό??? Να έχω διαθέσιμο bw ~7 (εκεί είμαι) και τα απ' ευθείας downloads να έρχονται με 30-50 ... ενώ με dm πάνω από 200 το ίδιο αρχείο.
> 
> Δηλαδή γιατί οι DM και τα torrents δεν έχουν πρόβλημα?


Λέγετε "bandwidth throttling" και ποιο συγκεκριμένα "bandwidth cap". 
Με απλά λόγια, όταν η κίνηση στο δίκτυο ενός παρόχου φτάνει σε κάποιο όριο, για να μη υπάρχει πρόβλημα σε όλους και από την πολύ κίνηση πέσουν οι servers, τότε περιορίζετε το διαθέσιμο bandwidth σε κάθε connection που κάνεις. 
Αν κατεβάσεις ένα αρχείο με το Internet Explorer ή κάποιον άλλο browser, τότε το πρόγραμμα  αυτό θα ανοίξει μόνο ένα connection και λόγο του περιορισμού θα μπορείς να κατεβάζεις με το μέγιστο, που έχει εφαρμόσει ο πάροχος.
Αν όμως κάνεις το download σου με ένα download manager, θα δεις ότι τα πρόγραμμα αυτά ανοίγουν πολλά διαφορετικά connection (10-20) για να κατεβάσουν το ίδιο αρχείο. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι έτσι "κοροϊδεύεις" τον server του παρόχου και μπορείς να κατεβάσεις με το maximum της σύνδεσής σου.

Το παραπάνω είναι κοινή τακτικοί από όλους τους παρόχους, σε μικρότερο ή μεγαλύτερο βαθμό. Βλέπεις, κανείς πάροχος δεν έχει επαρκές bandwidth με το εξωτερικό (λόγο κόστους) και έτσι εφαρμόζουν το παραπάνω για να περιορίσουν τις ταχύτητες των χρηστών. 
Στην On Telecoms το πρόβλημα βέβαια είναι ιδιαίτερα έντονο και το limit σε ώρες αιχμής φτάνει τα 24-40KB/sec που φυσικά είναι το λιγότερο απαράδεκτο! 
Ο μόνος τρόπος να βελτιωθεί αυτό από τον πάροχο, είναι η μίσθωση περισσότερου bandwidth με το εξωτερικό.

----------


## etsouk2000

> Οτι και να γίνει (το τηλέφωνό μου στην ΟΝ είναι νεκρό σήμερα) στον ΟΤΕ δε ξαναδίνω δραχμή.
> Μου είναι παντελώς αδιάφορο αν συρρικνωθεί, αν απολύθουν αρκετοί απο τους τεμπέληδες υπαλλήλους του ή ακόμη καλύτερα αν πουληθεί σε ιδιώτες.


Δεν εχω κι εγω κανενα προβλημα να πουληθει ολοκληρος ο οτε σε ιδιωτες, αρκει να μην ξεπουληθει. Μην ξεχναμε οτι το οτι το ελληνικο δημοσιο ειναι μεγαλομετοχος του οτε σημαινει οτι ολοι εμεις, ο ελληνικος λαος, ειμαστε μεγαλομετοχος του οτε. Ειναι περιουσια μας. Συνεπως δεν εχω προβλημα να την πουλησουμε, αλλα μας συμφερει να την μοσχοπουλησουμε. Ομως το πιο σημαντικο απ' ολα ειναι να ξερουμε που θα πανε μετα τα λεφτα που θα παρουμε απο την πωληση. Να μην πανε σε βιλες πολιτκων και λογαριασμους στην Ελβετια.

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Shared LLU
> Ο.Τ.Ε. με HOL


ελεος ρε Χρηστο !!! 150€ το μηνα θα βγαινει το κοστουμι  :Razz: 




> UltraCG7 του εδωσες παλι otrivin πρωινιατικα?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25718
> 
> Εκτος αν η συνδεση στο γραφειο ειναι σε αλλη ΟΝ απο το σπιτι.
> 
> 1625 με 15227 συγχρονισμο.
> 
> Εκτος αν ηδη φυγατε ολοι και εμεινα μονος με AnastasiosK και CNP5


Δε παω πουθενα..πουθενα..




> Δεν εχω κι εγω κανενα προβλημα να πουληθει ολοκληρος ο οτε σε ιδιωτες, αρκει να μην ξεπουληθει.


Σε αυτη τη χωρα πουλανε και το τομαρι τους..στον ΟΤΕ θα κολλησουν?

Μην ξεχνιωμαστε ο ΟΤΕ παιρνει λεφτα απο την ενοικιαση του δικτυου του , μη νομιζουμε οτι ξαφνικα ο ΟΤΕ δε παιρνει φραγκο και πως θα ανταπεξελθει..και τι πακετα προσφορων θα βγαλει..

----------


## Tem

τελικά η όλη κατάσταση μου δημιουργεί προβληματισμό. Να υπαναχωρήσω τώρα ή οχι ?  :Thinking: 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος. Θα έλεγα ότι όλες οι υπηρεσίες λειτουργούν άψογα. 
Internet με πραγματικά γρήγορες ταχύτητες και πολύ καλά κατεβάσματα χωρίς χρήση download manager.
Κατα την άποψή μου πολύ καλύτερη ADSL σύνδεση σε σχέση με την κατα γενική ομολογία καλύτερη HOL. 
Τα συνεχή προβλήματα που διαβάζω εδώ με επηρεάζουν σαφώς και μάλλον προς στιγμή είμαι ένα βήμα πριν απο την οριστική υπαναχώρηση..

----------


## Avesael

Ίσως Tem να είσαι από τους πολύ τυχερούς.
Αλλά σάμπως κι εμείς έτσι δεν είμασταν;

----------


## papakion

> τελικά η όλη κατάσταση μου δημιουργεί προβληματισμό. Να υπαναχωρήσω τώρα ή οχι ? 
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος. Θα έλεγα ότι όλες οι υπηρεσίες λειτουργούν άψογα. 
> Internet με πραγματικά γρήγορες ταχύτητες και πολύ καλά κατεβάσματα χωρίς χρήση download manager.
> Κατα την άποψή μου πολύ καλύτερη ADSL σύνδεση σε σχέση με την κατα γενική ομολογία καλύτερη HOL. 
> Τα συνεχή προβλήματα που διαβάζω εδώ με επηρεάζουν σαφώς και μάλλον προς στιγμή είμαι ένα βήμα πριν απο την οριστική υπαναχώρηση..


Μου θυμίζει την περίπτωση του πρόβατου που πάει όπου και τα άλλα (μην πάρεις τον χαρακτηρισμό προσωπικα!)
Βρε Tem, δεν εχεις προβλήματα και επειδη έχουν οι αλλοι θα φυγεις?  :Worthy:

----------


## Takerman

> τελικά η όλη κατάσταση μου δημιουργεί προβληματισμό. Να υπαναχωρήσω τώρα ή οχι ? 
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος. Θα έλεγα ότι όλες οι υπηρεσίες λειτουργούν άψογα. 
> Internet με πραγματικά γρήγορες ταχύτητες και πολύ καλά κατεβάσματα χωρίς χρήση download manager.
> Κατα την άποψή μου πολύ καλύτερη ADSL σύνδεση σε σχέση με την κατα γενική ομολογία καλύτερη HOL. 
> Τα συνεχή προβλήματα που διαβάζω εδώ με επηρεάζουν σαφώς και μάλλον προς στιγμή είμαι ένα βήμα πριν απο την οριστική υπαναχώρηση..


Σαν το ανέκδοτο με το γρύλλο πας να το κάνεις φίλε Tem.   :Smile:

----------


## Tem

> Ίσως Tem να είσαι από τους πολύ τυχερούς.
> Αλλά σάμπως κι εμείς έτσι δεν είμασταν;


δεν αποκλείω τίποτα. Μπορεί να εμφανιστούν ανα πάσα στιγμή και σε μένα προβλήματα.




> Μου θυμίζει την περίπτωση του πρόβατου που πάει όπου και τα άλλα (μην πάρεις τον χαρακτηρισμό προσωπικα!)
> Βρε Tem, δεν εχεις προβλήματα και επειδη έχουν οι αλλοι θα φυγεις?


καθαρά ψυχολογικό είναι το θέμα. Στην παρούσα φάση πάντως αν δεν είχα ήδη ΟΝ αποκλείεται να έκανα αίτηση. Πάντως και η επιστροφή στην HOL κάθε άλλο παρά σωστή κίνηση μπορεί να αποδειχθεί.

----------


## grphoto

Μακαρι να μπορουσα φιλε ΤΕΜ να σου πω μεινε, αλλα δεν μπορω, προσωπικα ειχα κατι μικρα προβληματα με το τηλεφωνο πριν μια εβδομαδα, και αυτην την Κυριακη τα download χωρις IDM ηταν επειικως απαραδεκτα.

Αλλα επειδη εχω κουραστει τους κυκλους και γενικα ειμαι ικανοποιημενος αλλα φοβαμαι καθε μερα τι θα βρω μπροστα μου, και επειδη αυτην την στιγμη εχω 4 συνδεσεις στην οικογενεια, σιγουρα θα μεινω, γνωριζοντας απο παλια οτι οτι μπουκωνει, ξανανοιγει, γιατι δεν ερχονται αλλοι πελατες και γιατι για να πουλησουν τις υπηρεσιες τους αναγκαζονται να αναβαθμιστουν και αλλο.

Φυσικα ολα αυτα επειδη θεωρω τα προβληματα που ειχα, δευτερευοντα, αν ειχα μεινει χωρις τηελφωνο πχ καμια εβδομαδα, τοτε θα εφευγα μουτζωνοντας σιγουρα.


Σιγουρα παντως για οσους ψαχνονται για νεα συνδεση εχω να πω, ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ.

----------


## ntrim

> ...Αλλα επειδη εχω κουραστει τους κυκλους και γενικα ειμαι ικανοποιημενος αλλα φοβαμαι καθε μερα τι θα βρω μπροστα μου...


Συμφωνώ και γω, όπως επίσης και με τον Tem στα περί ψυχολογίας.

Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, εκτός βέβαια των χαμηλών ταχυτήτων, αλλά με τόσα που διαβάζουμε καθημερινά από τους προβληματικούς συναδέλφους, τι να πω. Κοντεύει να γίνει εφιάλτης.

Εύχομαι να μην έρθει η ώρα που θα παρακαλάω να βγουν προβλήματα για να φύγω!

----------


## cnp5

Μόλις αναρτήθηκαν στο MyOn οι λογαριασμοί μας  :Smile: 

39€ μόνο  :Smile:  ο πρώτος λογαριασμός μου με όλες τις κλήσεις δωρεάν  :Wink:  (στον προηγούμενο είχα κλείσεις του Σεπτεμβρίου). 19 σελίδες από 10 τηλέφωνα η κάθε μία... 190 κλήσεις σε Ελλάδα και Αγγλία. 
Ας πούμε και μερικά ευχάριστα.  :Smile:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Ενταξει φοβαται ανησυχει και προνοει ο Tem  δεν το βρισκω παραλογο

----------


## erateinos

> Ενταξει φοβαται ανησυχει και προνοει ο Tem  δεν το βρισκω παραλογο


το καλύτερο είναι το πως έχουν αντιστραφεί τα μηνύματα μας  :Whistle: 
σε σχέση με αυτά που γράφαμε πριν 8 μήνες  :Crazy: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Απλα φιλε Μαρκο επειδη εγω π.χ μπορει να προτιμω να μεινω στην Ον δεν σημαινει οτι θα κακολογησω καποιον που φευγει..στη τελικη δεν εχει δειξει αξιοπιστια η εταιρεια για να παραξενευτω απο την κινηση του.

Ο καθενας λειτουργει με βαση τον δικο του γνωμονα.

----------


## porcupine

παιδιά καλησπέρα,

βγήκε ο πρώτος λογαριασμός... που μπορώ να τον εξοφλήσω? όσο κι αν έψαξα και εδώ και στο site της On,δεν έβγαλα άκρη παρά μόνο πάγια τραπεζική εντολή.

----------


## erateinos

> παιδιά καλησπέρα,
> 
> βγήκε ο πρώτος λογαριασμός... που μπορώ να τον εξοφλήσω? όσο κι αν έψαξα και εδώ και στο site της On,δεν έβγαλα άκρη παρά μόνο πάγια τραπεζική εντολή.


στα ΕΛΤΑ και στην Εθνικη τραπεζα (μπορεις και με web banking απο την ιδια τραπεζα)

----------


## porcupine

> στα ΕΛΤΑ και στην Εθνικη τραπεζα (μπορεις και με web banking απο την ιδια τραπεζα)


ευχαριστώ αγαπητέ μου για την άμεση απάντηση σου,
στην ουσία καταβάλλω το ποσό τρέχον υπόλοιπο δίνοντας απλώς τον κωδικό συνδρομητή μου?

----------


## erateinos

> ευχαριστώ αγαπητέ μου για την άμεση απάντηση σου,
> στην ουσία καταβάλλω το ποσό τρέχον υπόλοιπο δίνοντας απλώς τον κωδικό συνδρομητή μου?


παρακαλώ  :Smile: 
για τα ΕΛΤΑ και την Ε.Τ. θέλεις τον λογαριασμό
για web ο λογαριασμός γράφει πάνω αριστερά (7η σειρά) ''κωδικό ηλεκτρονικής πληρωμής''

----------


## porcupine

Ουπς...
δηλαδή πρέπει να ρίξω κερατιάτικα 5€ ώστε να παίρνω έγγραφο λογαριασμό?
εντάξει, ο κωδικός πληρωμής είναι γνωστό οτι παίζει μέσω web banking.Δεν μπορώ να πάω με Αριθμό Παραστατικού και κωδικό συνδρομητή?

----------


## erateinos

> Ουπς...
> δηλαδή πρέπει να ρίξω κερατιάτικα 5€ ώστε να παίρνω έγγραφο λογαριασμό?
> εντάξει, ο κωδικός πληρωμής είναι γνωστό οτι παίζει μέσω web banking.Δεν μπορώ να πάω με Αριθμό Παραστατικού και κωδικό συνδρομητή?


όχι, ο λογαριασμός σου έρχεται με τα ΕΛΤΑ δεν έχεις χρέωση, 
για τον αναλυτικό λογαριασμό έχεις επιπλέον χρέωση, αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος,
τον βλέπεις από το myon

----------


## Takerman

> Ουπς...
> δηλαδή πρέπει να ρίξω κερατιάτικα 5€ ώστε να παίρνω έγγραφο λογαριασμό?
> εντάξει, ο κωδικός πληρωμής είναι γνωστό οτι παίζει μέσω web banking.Δεν μπορώ να πάω με Αριθμό Παραστατικού και κωδικό συνδρομητή?


Ο αναλυτικός έχει 5 €. Ο περιληπτικός (έγγραφος) δε χρεώνεται.

----------


## porcupine

Ουφ....ανάσανα!
οπότε αναμένω τον περιληπτικό χάρτινοπατσαβούρη να έρθει...
 :ROFL: 

ευχαριστώ παιδιά  :Smile:

----------


## Takerman

Off Topic


		Τι service έχουμε ρε παιδί μου. Αμέσης εξυπηρέτησις.    :Razz:

----------


## grphoto

Σιγουρα πιο γρηγοροι απο την ΟΝ  :Evil:

----------


## Avesael

Ωχ! Τόσο καλά με Frankfurt ; Ευτυχώς που σταμάτησα τις μετρήσεις γιατί κουράστηκα πια...
Η πλάκα πάντως είναι ότι η διασύνδεση με Frankfurt (που είναι η βασική της ΟΝ με τον έξω κόσμο)  είναι ενδεικτική για το πόσο άσχημα είναι τα πράγματα αυτή τη στιγμή...

----------


## grphoto

Ακριβως για αυτο την εβαλα, το speedtest εχει σχετικη αξιοπιστια αλλα η Φρανκφουρτη ειναι κομβος και σιγουρα δειχνει την εικονα καθαρα.

----------


## Tem

> Ακριβως για αυτο την εβαλα, το speedtest εχει σχετικη αξιοπιστια αλλα η Φρανκφουρτη ειναι κομβος και σιγουρα δειχνει την εικονα καθαρα.


εντελώς διαφορετική η εικόνα στην περίπτωσή μου,

----------


## Avesael

> εντελώς διαφορετική η εικόνα στην περίπτωσή μου,


Τι εννοείς φίλε Tem ;  :Thinking:

----------


## Tem

> Τι εννοείς φίλε Tem ;


Από Φρανκφούρτη είχα γύρω στις 7000. Απο εκεί και πέρα βέβαια έχω για πρώτη φορά πρόβλημα με την τηλεόραση αφού το μόνο που βλέπω είναι το απόλυτο μαύρο εδώ και αρκετές ώρες.

----------


## intech

Single connection 60 με 100 Κ φυσιολογικα.
Με γρήγορο σερβερ 700 max.
Ομως με IDM και γρήγορο server average 1.45 ΜB/sec.
Πριν απο 3 λεπτά!!!

----------


## Avesael

> Από Φρανκφούρτη είχα γύρω στις 7000. Απο εκεί και πέρα βέβαια έχω για πρώτη φορά πρόβλημα με την τηλεόραση αφού το μόνο που βλέπω είναι το απόλυτο μαύρο εδώ και αρκετές ώρες.


Χρειάζεται Reset του multicast server των Αμπελοκήπων ; 
Πάρε τους τηλ.

----------


## Tem

> Reset του multicast server των Αμπελοκήπων ; 
> Πάρε τους τηλ.


δυστυχώς αν δεν τους πάρει κάποιος τηλέφωνο δύσκολα δεαστηριοποιούνται

----------


## Avesael

Αυτό πάντως, να κολλάει ο multicast s του κάθε dslam και να μην έχουν ιδέα, είναι απαράδεκτο (Άλλο ένα απαράδεκτο συμβάν με την ΟΝ)

----------


## GEOGEPL

Καλησπερα σε ολους.........
Εχω συνδεθει εδω και μια βδομαδα, πακετο τηλεφωνια και ιντερνετ.
Στο site 192.168.1.1, μου δειχνει upload 511 kbps, download 8840 kbps.
Version 1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007).
Noise margin : upstream 20 db, downstream 5 db.
Attenuation : upstream 13 db, downstream 28 db.
Firewall : disabled.
Στα αριστερα δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει η επιλογη firewall.
Ειμαι συνδεδεμενος με ethernet.
Τους USB-driver δεν τους εχω εγκαταστησει.
Κατεβαζω απο 10 εως 300 αναλογα το site.
Ειναι λογικα ολα αυτα?
Επρεπε να δειχνει upload 1024?
Download 16000?
Η επιλογη firewall επρεπε να εχει ενεργοποιηθει?
Τους usb-drivers πρεπει να τους εγκαταστησω, ακομα και αν ειμαι συνδεδεμενος με ethernet?
Οι ταχυτητες κατεβασματος απο 10 εως 190-200 αντε 300 ειναι καλες?
Αντεχει η κατασταση να προσθεσω TV, ή θα εχω προβληματα (διακοπες κλπ)?
Πρεπει να πειραξω κατι σε ρυθμισεις ή να τους καλεσω την τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση?
Χιλια ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων σε ολους οσους απαντησουν.................

----------


## TLG

Oριστε και μια Φρανκφουρτη κ απο εμενα (02:20)  


 :Thumb down: 


ΤV ειναι ενταξει σε εμενα ...αφου δεν σερφαρουμε ας δουμε τηλεοραση ...:-(

Kσι το κουφο ....  
Φρανκφουρτη με την Tv ανοιχτη

----------


## grphoto

> δυστυχώς αν δεν τους πάρει κάποιος τηλέφωνο δύσκολα δεαστηριοποιούνται



Cnp5 επιμελησου του reset για τον φιλο TEM  :Wink:

----------


## cnp5

> Cnp5 επιμελησου του reset για τον φιλο TEM


lol  :Smile:  στέλνω email...  :Smile:

----------


## Takerman

> Καλησπερα σε ολους.........
> Εχω συνδεθει εδω και μια βδομαδα, πακετο τηλεφωνια και ιντερνετ.
> Στο site 192.168.1.1, μου δειχνει upload 511 kbps, download 8840 kbps.
> Version 1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007).
> Noise margin : upstream 20 db, downstream 5 db.
> Attenuation : upstream 13 db, downstream 28 db.
> Firewall : disabled.
> Στα αριστερα δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει η επιλογη firewall.
> Ειμαι συνδεδεμενος με ethernet.
> ...


*Τα 5 db θόρυβο που έχεις είναι οριακά  για να μην έχεις αποσυνδέσεις και στα 8840 που είσαι τώρα. Τα 16000 δε θα τα δείς με αυτό το θόρυβο. Τσεκάρισε τις συνδέσεις σου μπας και ανεβάσεις λίγο το θόρυβο.
*Η τηλεόραση λογικά παίζει στη ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζεις. Τρώει γύρω 4,5 Mb.
*Δε χρειάζεται να βάλεις τους usb drivers.
*Εμένα δεν έχει την επιλογή firewall για να μπορώ να σου πω αν μπορεις να το κάνεις enable. Πάντως δεν έγινε και κάτι τρομερό αν δε γίνεται. Υπάρχουν firewalls σε software που κάνεις μια χαρά τη δουλειά σου.
*Διευκρίνισε απο που κατέβασες μ'αυτές τις ταχύτητες.

----------


## comfort

καλημέρα, 

Ενώ τηλεόραση και τηλέφωνο παίζουν κανονικά, ενώ συχρονίζεται με το δίκτυο δεν μπορώ να ανοιξω σελίδες καθόλου. Μπορεί να βοήθησει κάποιος ? (εχω κοιτάξει connection settings κτλ)

----------


## cnp5

> καλημέρα, 
> 
> Ενώ τηλεόραση και τηλέφωνο παίζουν κανονικά, ενώ συχρονίζεται με το δίκτυο δεν μπορώ να ανοιξω σελίδες καθόλου. Μπορεί να βοήθησει κάποιος ? (εχω κοιτάξει connection settings κτλ)


Στο modem σου τι αναφέρει σαν IP (91.χ.χ.χ ή 10.χ.χ.χ); (μήπως έχεις το πακέτο tv και τηλέφωνο);  :Smile:

----------


## Avesael

Βλέπεις όλα τα κανάλια και γενικά παίζει χωρίς προβλήματα το tvbox ;
Γιατί αν συμβαίνει αυτό, τότε αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα.
Για έλεγξε τις ρυθμίσεις του Internet Browser σου, του Antivirus, του Firewall των Windows (Αν χρησιμοποιείς αυτά)

----------


## themos.kabouras

καλημερα μια ερωτηση να κανω...

υπαρχει καποιος που να μενει αργυρουπολη και να ειναι ον ενεργοποιημενος να μας πληροφορησει...

α) πως παει απο ταχυτητες 
β) πως παει απο τv και αν ενεργοποιησω την nova θα εχω καλη ποιοτητα εικονας????

----------


## Avesael

Είναι εμφανές ότι έχεις πρόβλημα με το Pc σου.

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 17 Minutes and 57 Seconds later........




> καλημερα μια ερωτηση να κανω...
> 
> υπαρχει καποιος που να μενει αργυρουπολη και να ειναι ον ενεργοποιημενος να μας πληροφορησει...
> 
> α) πως παει απο ταχυτητες 
> β) πως παει απο τv και αν ενεργοποιησω την nova θα εχω καλη ποιοτητα εικονας????


Όλα είναι σχετικά φίλε. 
Ποιότητα καλωδίωσης κτηρίου, οικίας, ΚΑΦΑΟ-κατανεμητή-DSLAM, Απόσταση από DSLAM, Πιτάρισμα DSLAM...

----------


## themos.kabouras

θα εκτιμουσα αν καποιος που εχει ενεργοποιησει ον και νοβα να μας ενημερωσει αν ειναι ικανοποιημενος

----------


## CMS

> θα εκτιμουσα αν καποιος που εχει ενεργοποιησει ον και νοβα να μας ενημερωσει αν ειναι ικανοποιημενος


ultracg7 ... :Wink:

----------


## pansark

Καλημερα και απο εμενα.

Υπαρχει κανεις εδω απο περιοχη Νεα Κηφισσια η Κηφισσια που να ειναι ειναι με την ον, να μου πει εντυπωσεις χρονους ενεργοποιησης κτλ.

Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## Avesael

> θα εκτιμουσα αν καποιος που εχει ενεργοποιησει ον και νοβα να μας ενημερωσει αν ειναι ικανοποιημενος


Όσο λειτουργεί χωρίς προβλήματα το tvbox, δεν έχω προβλήματα με τη ΝΟΒΑ.
Η ποιότητα είναι πολύ καλή (ίδια με τη συμβατική).
Μέχρι στιγμής από τις 21 Οκτωβρίου που έχω ενεργοποιήσει την υπηρεσία, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα.
Απλά αν σου πέσει το internet για τον χ,ψ λόγο, δεν έχεις και ΝΟΒΑ...

Γενικά το προτείνω σε όσους δεν έχουν προβληματικές γραμμές και συνδέσεις...

----------


## grphoto

Προσωπικα παντως πιστευω οτι ειναι καλυτερη η λυση του δορυφορου, το κοστος ποια εγκαταστασης-δεκτη ειναι πολυ μικρο (υπαρχουν δεκτες απο 70 ευρω) .
Το μονο προβλημα ειναι ο τοπος εγκαταστασης του πιατου (ισως προβλημα πολυκατοικιας-αλλων ενοικων) αλλα απο την αλλη δεν τρως απο το bandwinth της συνδεσης.

Ασε που η πληθωρα των αλλων καναλιων που θα δεις μπορει να σε ενδιαφερει αρκετα.

----------


## Avesael

Σωστή και η άποψη του Γιώργου, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για ΝΟΒΑ μέσω IPTV (sorry φίλε!  :Sorry:  )

----------


## CMS

τα κανάλια της NOBA , bevy, πάνε καλά σε ανάλυση ? σε σχέση με την κανονική ΝΟΒΑ ... :Thinking: 

πάντως ορισμένα ελληνικά κανάλια έχουν προβληματάκι διπλού ειδώλου , κακού bit rate κτλ...είναι σαφές αν τα συγκρίνεις με ορισμένα από τα ξένα που είναι αρκετά καλά ...

----------


## cnp5

> τα κανάλια της NOBA , bevy, πάνε καλά σε ανάλυση ? σε σχέση με την κανονική ΝΟΒΑ ...
> 
> πάντως ορισμένα ελληνικά κανάλια έχουν προβληματάκι διπλού ειδώλου , κακού bit rate κτλ...είναι σαφές αν τα συγκρίνεις με ορισμένα από τα ξένα που είναι αρκετά καλά ...


Για τα Ελληνικά κανάλια, πήραμε απάντηση, τα παίρνουν μέσω κεραιών με αποτέλεσμα είδωλα κτλ αναλόγως την ημέρα, τον καιρό, τις παρεμβολές...  :Sad:

----------


## CMS

> Για τα Ελληνικά κανάλια, πήραμε απάντηση, τα παίρνουν μέσω κεραιών με αποτέλεσμα είδωλα κτλ αναλόγως την ημέρα, τον καιρό, τις παρεμβολές...


δεν συμβαίνει όμως να έχουν όλα τα ελληνικά κανάλια ίδια ποιότητα εικόνας ... :Thinking:  :Whistle:

----------


## Avesael

Μια χαρά ποιότητα εχουν.
Το σήμα άλλωστε το παίρνουν απ'ευθείας από το δορυφόρο και με κάτοπτρα 6μετρα...

----------


## cnp5

> Μια χαρά ποιότητα εχουν.
> Το σήμα άλλωστε το παίρνουν απ'ευθείας από το δορυφόρο και με κάτοπτρα 6μετρα...


αχχ... μου χάλασες το 666 μήνυμα  :Smile: 
Για τα Ελληνικά μου απάντησε ο ΟΜΕΡΤΑ  :Wink:  ότι τα παίρνουν από κεραίες (3-4 νομίζω) και γι αυτό το λόγο πχ το Μακεδονία είναι σχεδόν μονίμως με προβλήματα... Για όλα τα άλλα ισχύει αυτό που είπες (μέσω δορυφόρου).

----------


## grphoto

> δεν συμβαίνει όμως να έχουν όλα τα ελληνικά κανάλια ίδια ποιότητα εικόνας ...



Η καλυτερη ποιοτητα που μπορουν να πετυχουν ειναι αυτη του γερμανικου ZDF,  οποτε φανταζομαι κινουνται καπου εκει στην εικονα της NOVA.

----------


## Avesael

Η ποιότητα της εικόνας της ΝΟΒΑ είναι εφάμιλλη του δορυφορικού.
Η Iptv είναι ίσως η λειτουργία με τα λιγότερα προβλήματα από όλες που παρέχει η εταιρία!

----------


## amora

Μόλις ήρθα από τα γραφεία της ΟΝ όπου πήγα να διαμαρτυρηθώ γιατί είμαι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώσω στη ΝΟΒΑ κανονική συνδρομή για το Νοέμβριο, ενώ η ΟΝ με άφησε χωρίς υπηρεσία για 5 ημέρες λόγω του γνωστού προβλήματος της IPTV που έχει αναφερθεί αρκετές φορές. Η απάντηση ήταν ότι δεν υπάρχει πολιτική της ΟΝ για αποζημίωση συνδρομών σε τρίτους, ακόμη καi εάν προκύπτει από δικό τους πρόβλημα. Εμένα αυτό μου λέει ότι η ΝΟΒΑ μέσω ΟΝ IPTV στερείται αξιοπιστίας σε ό,τι αφορά τη διαθεσιμότητά της. Κατά τα λοιπά, ό,τι προβλήματα ποιότητας έχει η ON IPTV, έχει και η ΝΟΒΑ. Αν έχεις IPTV σε ικανοποιητικό επίπεδο, και η ΝΟΒΑ θα παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## CMS

> Μόλις ήρθα από τα γραφεία της ΟΝ όπου πήγα να διαμαρτυρηθώ γιατί είμαι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώσω στη ΝΟΒΑ κανονική συνδρομή για το Νοέμβριο, ενώ η ΟΝ με άφησε χωρίς υπηρεσία για 5 ημέρες λόγω του γνωστού προβλήματος της IPTV που έχει αναφερθεί αρκετές φορές. Η απάντηση ήταν ότι δεν υπάρχει πολιτική της ΟΝ για αποζημίωση συνδρομών σε τρίτους, ακόμη καi εάν προκύπτει από δικό τους πρόβλημα. Εμένα αυτό μου λέει ότι η ΝΟΒΑ μέσω ΟΝ IPTV στερείται αξιοπιστίας σε ό,τι αφορά τη διαθεσιμότητά της. Κατά τα λοιπά, ό,τι προβλήματα ποιότητας έχει η ON IPTV, έχει και η ΝΟΒΑ. Αν έχεις IPTV σε ικανοποιητικό επίπεδο, και η ΝΟΒΑ θα παίζει μια χαρά.


κανονικά όμως πρέπει αμέσως με την βλάβη να κοινοποιήσεις την αξίωσή σου στην ΟΝ και να ζητήσεις συμψηφισμό υπηρεσίας ... 

το αστικό δίκαιο είναι σαφές και υπερισχύει κάθε σύμβασης ...με απλά λόγια λέει ότι δεν πληρώνεις υπηρεσίες τις οποίες δεν λαμβάνεις ...συνεπώς νομικά αν κοινοποιήσεις επισήμως την βλάβη στην ΟΝ, πρέπει και να ζητήσεις μείωση συνδρομής της ΟΝ για το χρονικό διάστημα που δεν λαμβάνεις υπηρεσίες ...και φυσικά έκπτωση από την ΟΝ για το χρονικό διάστημα υπηρεσιών της ΝΟΒΑ που δεν έλαβες εξαιτίας της ΟΝ ... πληρώνεις την ΝΟΒΑ και στα εκπίπτει η ΟΝ ...αν δεν το κάνει , σε περίπτωση προσφυγής σε δικαστήριο η ΟΝ υποχρεούται να στα καταβάλει ... αφήνω το γεγονός ότι αποτελεί καραμπινάτη περίπτωση προστίμου προς την ΟΝ από ΕΕΤΤ ... απλά θέλει κυνήγι με χαρτιά ...

----------


## Avesael

*28/11/2007*
*Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω αναβάθμισης της διεθνούς διασύνδεσης, μεταξύ 05:00 και 05:30 μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί μείωση ταχύτητας στο Internet.*

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 1 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........

COME ON GET ON !!! ΑΝΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ! 
Μπράβο ρε ΟΝ, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!  :One thumb up:

----------


## miltiadis21

> *28/11/2007*
> *Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω αναβάθμισης της διεθνούς διασύνδεσης, μεταξύ 05:00 και 05:30 μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί μείωση ταχύτητας στο Internet.*
> 
> ........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 1 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........
> 
> COME ON GET ON !!! ΑΝΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ! 
> Μπράβο ρε ΟΝ, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!


λές να βρέξει?να πάρω umbrella?  :Razz: τo link βγάζει στο main site πάντως το οποίο δέν έχει κάποια ανακοίνωση :Smile:

----------


## GEOGEPL

Καλησπερα σε ολους...
Ειμαι εδω και καμια βδομαδα ΟΝ....
Upload 509-511...
Download 6000-10200...
Πολοι απο το forum πως γινεται και εχεται upload πανω απο 700????
Πρεπει να κανω κατι, να καλεσω στην ΟΝ ή κατι αλλο????
Χιλια ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων..............

----------


## Avesael

Δείτε στις ανακοινώσεις...

----------


## intech

> Καλησπερα σε ολους...
> Ειμαι εδω και καμια βδομαδα ΟΝ....
> Upload 509-511...
> Download 6000-10200...
> Πολοι απο το forum πως γινεται και εχεται upload πανω απο 700????
> Πρεπει να κανω κατι, να καλεσω στην ΟΝ ή κατι αλλο????
> Χιλια ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων..............


δυστυχώς Φίλε GEOGEPL, η υποχρέωση (μέχρι στιγμής) ειναι να σου παρέχουν 512Κ

----------


## GEOGEPL

> δυστυχώς Φίλε GEOGEPL, η υποχρέωση (μέχρι στιγμής) ειναι να σου παρέχουν 512Κ


Ok. το γνωριζω αυτο...
Πως ειναι δυνατον ομως καποιοι να εχουν πανω απο 512, τυχαιο ειναι? θελει χρονο? θελει τηλ στην ΟΝ? κατι αλλο?

----------


## makiro3

> Καλησπερα σε ολους...
> Ειμαι εδω και καμια βδομαδα ΟΝ....
> Upload 509-511...
> Download 6000-10200...
> Πολοι απο το forum πως γινεται και εχεται upload πανω απο 700????
> Πρεπει να κανω κατι, να καλεσω στην ΟΝ ή κατι αλλο????
> Χιλια ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων..............


Σε σπίτι φίλου που τον είχαν στα 512, μετά από τηλέφωνο στην ΟΝ, τον ανέβασαν στα 1023.
Δεν ξέρω αν θα το κάνουν και σε σένα, άλλωστε δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι, αλλά δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτε αν εξαιρέσεις τον χρόνο σου στο τηλέφωνο.

----------


## Georgema

[QUOTE=UltraCG7;1598378]Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω αναβάθμισης της διεθνούς διασύνδεσης, μεταξύ 05:00 και 05:30 *μπορεί* να παρατηρηθεί μείωση ταχύτητας στο Internet./QUOTE]

Το ωραίο είναι το ΜΠΟΡΕΙ. Δηλαδή τόσο καιρό δεν έχουν ακούσει γιά μείωση ταχύτητας? Ολα πηγαίνανε καλά και σήμερα την ώρα τηςαναβάθμισης θα πέσει η ταχύτητα??
 :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## miltiadis21

> Το ωραίο είναι το ΜΠΟΡΕΙ. Δηλαδή τόσο καιρό δεν έχουν ακούσει γιά μείωση ταχύτητας? Ολα πηγαίνανε καλά και σήμερα την ώρα τηςαναβάθμισης θα πέσει η ταχύτητα??


μείωση ταχύτητας για αυτή την ώρα που κατεβάζεις με το maximun συνήθως  :ROFL:

----------


## erateinos

> *28/11/2007*
> *Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω αναβάθμισης της διεθνούς διασύνδεσης, μεταξύ 05:00 και 05:30 μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί μείωση ταχύτητας στο Internet.*
> 
> ........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 1 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........
> 
> COME ON GET ON !!! ΑΝΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ! 
> Μπράβο ρε ΟΝ, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!


δεν διάβασα καλά,  ποσά Gbps θα είναι η αναβάθμιση ?  :Whistle:

----------


## Avesael

Αν δεν κάνω λαθος, 2.... (Ρε, λες να κάνω;  :Thinking:  )

----------


## gangel

> δεν διάβασα καλά,  ποσά Gbps θα είναι η αναβάθμιση ?


Ναι κάτι λείπει, τόσο μεγάλο μυστικό είναι;

----------


## intech

"
Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω αναβάθμισης της διεθνούς διασύνδεσης, μεταξύ 05:00 και 05:30 μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί *μείωση ταχύτητας στο Internet*. "

Εντάξει , για πρώτη φορά, σας συγχωρούμε. :Beta:  :Demo:  :Medic:  :Rock Band:  :Shark: 

Αλλα μην το ξανακάνετε.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Και ενημερώστε το CC  :Princess2:  :Parrot:  :Bbq: 

Νομίζω οτι ειμαι εντός θέματος. 
(Εντυπώσεις ενεργοποιημένων χρηστών της On Telecoms) :Ufoabducted:

----------


## erateinos

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
@intech 
δεν είσαι εκτός θέματος, άλλοι ...... είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας και μας δουλεύουν   :Whistle:

----------


## Avesael

Αύριο που θα θες αλεξίπτωτο για να σταματήσεις από την πολυ ταχύτητα, να δούμε τι θα λες αιρετικέ!  :Razz:

----------


## Tem

προβλέπω μεγάλες ταχύτητες απο αύριο  :One thumb up:

----------


## Avesael

Εσύ Tem πόσο θες να φτάσεις; Ασε και κανένα κοκκαλάκι για εμάς...  :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## intech

> @intech 
> δεν είσαι εκτός θέματος, άλλοι ...... είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας και μας δουλεύουν


Πάντως επειδή είναι τόσες ελάχστες  οι ανακοινώσεις της ΟΝ (ρεκόρ), κατι γίνεται... :Thinking: 
Αλλα Τι ?
Χάνουμε το internet καμμιά εβδομάδα?
Εχουμε καλύτερες ταχύτητες αύριο?
Αυτό είναι on topic.

Μάρκο, ειλικρινά δεν βγάζω άκρη.
Και γνωρίζω οτι τουλάχιστον αυτό δεν γίνεται εσκεμμένα.
Ας συντονιστούν επιτέλους.
Αλλα γνωρίζουν στην διοιήκηση, αλλα το marketing, άλλα,  άλλα   άλλα  .......
Το μήνυμα λογικά θα διαγραφεί, ισως δίκαια.

----------


## makiro3

Να το δούμε πρώτα τι ακριβώς θα γίνει και μετά τα πανηγύρια κι οι γιορτές :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Ακόμη δεν τον είδαμε και Γιάννη τον βαφτίσαμε...
Κάντε ρε παιδιά λίγη υπομονή!
Μπορεί να έχουν βγάλει λιγοστές ανακοινώσεις, αλλά ότι έχουν βγάλει το έχουν τηρήσει...
Να λέμε και τα καλά...

----------


## erateinos

> Πάντως επειδή είναι τόσες ελάχστες  οι ανακοινώσεις της ΟΝ (ρεκόρ), κατι γίνεται...
> Αλλα Τι ?
> Χάνουμε το internet καμμιά εβδομάδα?
> Εχουμε καλύτερες ταχύτητες αύριο?
> Αυτό είναι on topic.
> 
> Μάρκο, ειλικρινά δεν βγάζω άκρη.
> Και γνωρίζω οτι τουλάχιστον αυτό δεν γίνεται εσκεμμένα.
> Ας συντονιστούν επιτέλους.
> ...


εσύ, εγώ και οι υπόλοιποι συνδρομητές σε τι φταίμε για όσα ανέφερες?  :Whistle: 
ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος για να κάνει αυτόν το συντονισμό ?  :Thinking: 
δεν μου φτάνουν τα χρήματα που έχω για να αγοράσω το 51%  :Razz: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## papakion

αυτη η αναβαθμιση πειραξε το τηλεφωνακι μου και εδω και 8 ωρες ειναι R.I.P.  :Crying:

----------


## Avesael

> εσύ, εγώ και οι υπόλοιποι συνδρομητές σε τι φταίμε για όσα ανέφερες?
> ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος για να κάνει αυτόν το συντονισμό ?
> δεν μου φτάνουν τα χρήματα που έχω για να αγοράσω το 51%





Off Topic


		Με αρκετά πληρώνεσαι...Σε 50 χρόνια θα είσαι σε θέση!  :ROFL: 



........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 1 Minutes and 12 Seconds later........




> αυτη η αναβαθμιση πειραξε το τηλεφωνακι μου και εδω και 8 ωρες ειναι R.I.P.


Τι διάβολο, BAN έχει η γραμμή σου και πρόβλεψε την επερχόμενη αναβάθμιση;  :Razz:

----------


## makiro3

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Με αρκετά πληρώνεσαι...Σε 50 χρόνια θα είσαι σε θέση! 
> 
> 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 1 Minutes and 12 Seconds later........
> 
> ...


Το είπα και εγώ νωρίτερα, αλλά το προσπέρασε :Razz:  :Razz:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## intech

> εσύ, εγώ και οι υπόλοιποι συνδρομητές σε τι φταίμε για όσα ανέφερες? 
> ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος για να κάνει αυτόν το συντονισμό ? 
> δεν μου φτάνουν τα χρήματα που έχω για να αγοράσω το 51%


-Κυριε διευθυντα??
- ποιος ποιός, που ειναι οι υπερωρείες?

Και το Joker να κερδίσεις δεν φτάνουν... :Smile: 
Φυσικά και έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο. :One thumb up: 
Το μόνο που ήθελα να επισημάνω, ειναι οτι και για μένα η απόλυτη ελλειψη συντονισμου στις
εσωτερικές διαδικασίες, ειναι κατι που με προβληματιζει.
Φυσικά εσυ, οι υπόλοιποι συνδρομητες και εγω δεν φταίμε!!! Ολοι πληρώνουμε και απαιτούμε :Mad:  :Whip:  :Very angry: 

Αυτο το μήνυμα, θα διαγραφεί σίγουρα, και δικαίως.

----------


## papakion

> Τι διάβολο, BAN έχει η γραμμή σου και πρόβλεψε την επερχόμενη αναβάθμιση;


Πιθανον, αλλα εμεινε με την πρόβλεψη και ακομα δεν εχω τηλεφωνακι
(το γκαζι πεφτει απο εταιρο ημισυ  :Vava:  :Whip: )

edit 11:41 today Μετα απο τηλ στην τεχνική υποστηριξη σε 1 ωρα επανηλθε....

----------


## incisiv

Μπραβο στην ΟΝ που με πηγε απο 512 σε 1024 στο upload.Σημερα ολα ειναι πολυ καλα.Να λεμε και τα θετικα.

----------


## Georgema

Εμένα σήμερα από 17-30 πήγε στα 300-400 kbps down. Μάλλονόντως κάτι έγινε με την αναβάθμιση

----------


## goddesszoi

Εγώ πάλι γιατί δεν είδα καμία μα καμία αλλαγή;;;;;

----------


## phil

επιτελους σημερα παει τελεια. "'Επιασα" πάνω από 850-900. Άντε να δούμε. :Thinking:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πριν 5 λεπτά , rapid - premium.

Α,
ταυτόχρονα ανέβαζα με περίπου 60.


Αυτά,

----------


## intech

Η αναβάθμιση ειναι γεγονός.
Πρέπει να επισημάνω, την πληροφόρηση που είχαμε απο μέλη του Forum για αυτό!!!! :Respekt: 
Δεν τους αναφέρω ακόμα, ωστε οι νεότεροι χρήστες, να διαβάσουν περισσότερα μηνύματα και νήματα. :Office Desk: 
Πιστέψτε με κάνει καλό!! :One thumb up: 
οι ταχύτητες ειναι σε single connections πολύ καλύτερες.
Με IDM τα ιδια ( σε εμένα πολύ καλα 1.55 MB/sec average peak 2.2MB/sec, μετρήσεις πριν απο λιγο)
Δηλαδή ΟΚ

----------


## erateinos

> Η αναβάθμιση ειναι γεγονός.
> Πρέπει να επισημάνω, την πληροφόρηση που είχαμε απο μέλη του Forum για αυτό!!!!
> Δεν τους αναφέρω ακόμα, ωστε οι νεότεροι χρήστες, να διαβάσουν περισσότερα μηνύματα και νήματα.
> Πιστέψτε με κάνει καλό!!


για άλλη μια φορά οι γνωστοί συμφο(ρο)ρουμίτες προσφέρουν σωστή και έγκυρη ενημέρωση  :One thumb up:

----------


## polo_cult

Καλό είναι να μην τους πολυδιαφημίζετε...  :Smile:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Καλό είναι να μην τους πολυδιαφημίζετε...


το κάνω για να τα έχω καλά μαζί τους  :Razz: 

και όταν συναντηθούμε να βάλουν τις μπύρες  :Drunk: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## TLG

Oντως σημερα τα πραγματα ηταν καλυτερα , αλλα ουτε αυτο ειναι αρκετο ...μεσα στον Δεκεμβριο θα μπει πολυς κοσμος και παλι θα εχουμε τα ιδια ...πρεπει να προχωρησουν σε γενναια αναβαθμιση της ταχυτητας συνδεσης , ειδικα με το εξωτερικο ,για να επαρκει το ευρος για ολους..

----------


## polv

> Εγώ πάλι γιατί δεν είδα καμία μα καμία αλλαγή;;;;;


ΑΧ που να δεις εμένα που δεν έχω δει ούτε σύνδεση ακόμη..................
ΑΙΤΗΣΗ 15/9/2007 (ΝΕΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ)........και ακόμη περιμένω... :Evil:  :Evil:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## davinci_

Παιδιά καλημέρα !Ακούστε αυτό το ωραίο !!!Με πήραν σήμερα τηλέφωνο απο την ον γιατι είχα δηλώσει πως άλλαξα το password του ρούτερ και μετά επειδή δεν το θυμόμουνα δεν μπορούσα να μπώ στο μενου του .
Το περίεργο ποιό είναι ?Οτι αυτό το πρόβλημα το είχα δηλώσει στο cservice τους 45 μέρες πρίν !!!Ευτυχώς που βρήκα τη λύση μόνος μου γιατί αλλιώς ...
Επίσης παρατηρώ κυρίως απογευματινές ώρες ,πολύ συχνές  διακοπές στο internet ,που κρατάνε βέβαια λίγα λεπτά αλλά όπως και να το κάνεις είναι εκνευριστικές .

Φιλικά

----------


## polv

> Παιδιά καλημέρα !Ακούστε αυτό το ωραίο !!!Με πήραν σήμερα τηλέφωνο απο την ον γιατι είχα δηλώσει πως άλλαξα το password του ρούτερ και μετά επειδή δεν το θυμόμουνα δεν μπορούσα να μπώ στο μενου του .
> Το περίεργο ποιό είναι ?Οτι αυτό το πρόβλημα το είχα δηλώσει στο cservice τους 45 μέρες πρίν !!!Ευτυχώς που βρήκα τη λύση μόνος μου γιατί αλλιώς ...
> Επίσης παρατηρώ κυρίως απογευματινές ώρες ,πολύ συχνές  διακοπές στο internet ,που κρατάνε βέβαια λίγα λεπτά αλλά όπως και να το κάνεις είναι εκνευριστικές .
> 
> Φιλικά


H πλάκα είναι ότι και έγω έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα αλλά με shared Altec .
Λες να είδαν ότι έχω κάνει αίτηση στην ΟΝ και δεν θέλουν να με αφήσουν παραπονεμένο....
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Evil:

----------


## SpUga5

Καλημέρα και από μένα!!!!!! Η καλή μέρα από το πρωί φαίνεται!!! άιτηση 26/10, πιθανή ενεργοποίηση 29/11, σήμερα το πρωί δεν είχα νετ, άλλαξα τις ρυθμίσεις στο adsl2 modem
 (huawei hg520) και έχω ίντερνετ!!! 
Προσωρινά στατιστικά γραμμής 

Bandwidth Up/Down (Kbit/sec)	
891 (Kbit/sec)/14572 (Kbit/sec)

SNR Up/Down
6.5 dB/6.0 dB

Attenuation Up/Down	
9.0 dB /13.5 dB

Πάω για δοκιμές!!!

----------


## Avesael

> Παιδιά καλημέρα !Ακούστε αυτό το ωραίο !!!Με πήραν σήμερα τηλέφωνο απο την ον γιατι είχα δηλώσει πως άλλαξα το password του ρούτερ και μετά επειδή δεν το θυμόμουνα δεν μπορούσα να μπώ στο μενου του .
> Το περίεργο ποιό είναι ?Οτι αυτό το πρόβλημα το είχα δηλώσει στο cservice τους 45 μέρες πρίν !!!Ευτυχώς που βρήκα τη λύση μόνος μου γιατί αλλιώς ...
> Επίσης παρατηρώ κυρίως απογευματινές ώρες ,πολύ συχνές  διακοπές στο internet ,που κρατάνε βέβαια λίγα λεπτά αλλά όπως και να το κάνεις είναι εκνευριστικές .
> 
> Φιλικά


Οι απογευματινές ώρες είναι ώρες αιχμής, γιαυτό και η όποια αστάθεια. (Αυτό είναι γενικό φαινόμενο σε όλους τους ISP)

----------


## SpUga5

Πεταειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι! Αλλά φέρτε μου τον εξοπλισμό γιατί είχα ήδη ένα disconnect

----------


## Avesael

> Πεταειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι! Αλλά φέρτε μου τον εξοπλισμό γιατί είχα ήδη ένα disconnect


Ποιον router έχεις πάνω;

----------


## CMS

> Πεταειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι! Αλλά φέρτε μου τον εξοπλισμό γιατί είχα ήδη ένα disconnect


πετάς με 1024/256 ?  :Thinking: 

έτσι λέει το ADSL info σου  :Whistle: 

πάντως έχεις οριακό SNR ...(6) ... το disconnect είναι μάλλον το επακόλουθό του ...αν και με το pirelli έχεις προβλήματα ...πρέπει να κατέβεις στον συγχρονισμό ... :Wink: 

καλορίζικη η σύνδεση ... :One thumb up:

----------


## polv

> Οι απογευματινές ώρες είναι ώρες αιχμής, γιαυτό και η όποια αστάθεια. (Αυτό είναι γενικό φαινόμενο σε όλους τους ISP)


Από ότι φαίνεται και από εμένα έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## SpUga5

Άλλαξα και τα στοιχεία μου για να μην παραπονιέστε :Razz:  Ελπίζω τα disconnects  να είναι μόνο με αυτό το modem αλλα και να χρειαστέι να πέσω λίγο σε ταχύτητα δεν με πειράζει :Smile: 
Δεν είμαι σπίτι τώρα αλλα όσο πρόλαβα να δοκιμάσω είχα εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες (δοκιμή σε κύπρο και θεσσαλονίκη), και απο σελίδα της nvidia 1420kb/s με 6 connections. Το browsing μου φάνηκε πολύ γρηγορότερο από ΟΤΕ!!!! :Cool:

----------


## giwrgosth

Με 13,5 dB εξασθένηση δεν μπορεί να έχεις τόσο χαμηλό S/N. Μήπως τα έχεις γράψει λάθος? Αν όχι κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

----------


## CMS

Γιώργο έχεις δίκιο ...και φίλη μου με 11 attenuation έχει 6 SNR στα 16800 ...και μάλλον φταίει η εσωτερική της καλωδίωση ...

spuga έλεγξέ το αν μπορείς αυτό ... αλλά κι αν κατέβεις στα 12000 για καλύτερο SNR , θα είσαι πιο σταθερός και μην νομίζεις ότι θα χάσεις κάτι σε ταχύτητες download ...

αλλά φίλε μου είσαι πια σε 3play ...και είναι απαραίτητο να έχεις καλό θόρυβο SNR χωρίς disconnects για να παίζει καλά η IPTV σου ...

----------


## Avesael

Μπορεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις καλώδιώσεις του κτηρίου... (?)

----------


## SpUga5

Η πολυκατοικία είναι 7-8 χρονών ( αρκετά καινούρια) οπόταν η εσωτερική καλωδίοση είναι αρκετά καλή, πρίν με τον ΟΤΕ είχα 33 s/n ratio που ήταν πολύ καλό οπόταν πιστεύω ότι είναι θέμα του router που έχω τώρα ενωμένο... Αν δεν με πάρου σήμερα τηλέφωνο για εξοπλισμό λέτε να τους πάρω εγώ? :Thinking:

----------


## CMS

> Η πολυκατοικία είναι 7-8 χρονών ( αρκετά καινούρια) οπόταν η εσωτερική καλωδίοση είναι αρκετά καλή, πρίν με τον ΟΤΕ είχα 33 s/n ratio που ήταν πολύ καλό οπόταν πιστεύω ότι είναι θέμα του router που έχω τώρα ενωμένο... Αν δεν με πάρου σήμερα τηλέφωνο για εξοπλισμό λέτε να τους πάρω εγώ?


SNR 33 αλλά στα 1024 συγχρονισμένος φίλε μου ... :Wink:

----------


## grphoto

Ετσι ειναι, με κακες καλωδιωσεις ακομα και κονταστα dslam και με μικρες εξασθενισεις εχουμε μικρα noise margin.
Στην μητερα μου που εβαλε το tv-τηλεφωνο, και η πολυκατοικια ειναι 35 χρονων στην Φιλολαου-Παγκρατι, εχει γυρω στα 12-13 attenuation και γυρω στα 6 και τα δυο noise margin.

To δε dslam ειναι γυρω στα 300 μετρα οποτε λογω κακης καλωδιωσης ανεβαινει και το attenuation.

Στο δε upload πρεπει να κατεβει κατω απο τα 800 για να εχει 6 αν ανεβει πιο πανω εχει 5.

----------


## SpUga5

Χμ... Θα μου δανείσει το pirelli του ένας φίλος σήμερα τα απόγευμα και θα δώ όντως αν είναι θέμα καλοδίωσης η modem... Με το θέμα του εξοπλισμού τι να κάνω? Να τους περιμένω ή να δοκιμάσω μόλις πάω σπίτι να τους τηλεφωνήσω? :Cool:

----------


## doikon

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Έχω διαβάσει όλο το θέμα.

Έκανα αίτηση στις 19-11-2007.
Είμαι στα *Σεπόλια*.
Μετρημένη απόσταση από Αστικό Κέντρο Κολωνού (όπου είναι τα dslam): περίπου 900m (ευθεία γραμμή), 1000m-1100m (μέσα από τα στενά).

*1)* Εάν δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την γραμμή (είτε στην πολυκατοικία μου, είτε από το Αστικό Κέντρο μέχρι την πολυκατοικία μου), λογικά θα έχω πολύ καλή απόδοση έτσι;

*2)* Πρόκειται για νέο αριθμό και για το πακέτο "Όλα σε ένα". Πόσο χρόνο να υπολογίζω για ενεργοποίηση (αν ξέρει κανείς από την περιοχή γιατί περιοχή από περιοχή διαφέρει);

*3)* Όταν γίνει η ενεργοποίηση, αν δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα, απλά τα συνδέουμε και τους συγχρονισμούς και κλείδωμα γίνονται αυτόματα από το router μετά από κάποια λεπτά; ή πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι εμείς;

*4)* Το router πρέπει να το έχουμε κοντά στην πρίζα του τηλεφώνου και επίσης το TVBOX να είναι κοντά στο router και άρα η τηλεόραση κοντά σε όλα αυτά  :Scared: ;;; Τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που η πρίζα του τηλεφώνου είναι μακριά από το σημείο που θα είναι η τηλεόραση;

Αυτά τα ολίγα!!!!
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων κι ελπίζω να μην κούρασαν οι πολλές ερωτήσεις!

Δημήτρης

----------


## CMS

> Χμ... Θα μου δανείσει το pirelli του ένας φίλος σήμερα τα απόγευμα και θα δώ όντως αν είναι θέμα καλοδίωσης η modem... Με το θέμα του εξοπλισμού τι να κάνω? Να τους περιμένω ή να δοκιμάσω μόλις πάω σπίτι να τους τηλεφωνήσω?


Χρειάζεσαι οπωσδήποτε τον δικό σου εξοπλισμό ...με ξένο pirelli δεν θα παίξει η IPTV ... μην ξεχνάς ότι έχεις συγκεκριμένη γραμμή και συγκεκριμένη IP ...

να τους τηλεφωνήσεις επειγόντως και να ζητήσεις τον εξοπλισμό σου ... :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
> Έχω διαβάσει όλο το θέμα.
> 
> Έκανα αίτηση στις 19-11-2007.
> Είμαι στα *Σεπόλια*.
> Μετρημένη απόσταση από Αστικό Κέντρο Κολωνού (όπου είναι τα dslam): περίπου 900m (ευθεία γραμμή), 1000m-1100m (μέσα από τα στενά).
> 
> *1)* Εάν δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την γραμμή (είτε στην πολυκατοικία μου, είτε από το Αστικό Κέντρο μέχρι την πολυκατοικία μου), λογικά θα έχω πολύ καλή απόδοση έτσι;
> 
> ...


Οι απαντήσεις με κόκκινο...  :Smile:

----------


## SpUga5

> Χρειάζεσαι οπωσδήποτε τον δικό σου εξοπλισμό ...με ξένο pirelli δεν θα παίξει η IPTV ... μην ξεχνάς ότι έχεις συγκεκριμένη γραμμή και συγκεκριμένη IP ...
> 
> να τους τηλεφωνήσεις επειγόντως και να ζητήσεις τον εξοπλισμό σου ...


Δεν θα το θέλω για την iptv αλλα για να δώ αν εξακολουθούν να υφίστανται τα προβλήματα με τα disconnects... Αν το δοκιμάσω απλά για να δώ το noise στη γραμμή μου θα δουλέψει έτσι?

----------


## doikon

> Οι απαντήσεις με κόκκινο...


Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου.
Όταν λες "Ή θα τα συνδέσεις με καλώδιο UTP 10m και πάνω ή θα προτιμήσεις τη home plug λύση" τι εννοείς; TVBOX και router κοντά στην TV και με UTP θα συνδέσω router με πρίζα τηλεφώνου;
Ποια είναι η "home plug λύση";

thanks!!!

Δημήτρης

----------


## jimmakosx

Καλημέρα σε όλους είμαι νέος στη παρέα και χρειάζομαι τα φώτα σας. Ένας φίλος συνδέθηκε εχθές με την on και πήγα να του κάνω κάτι ρυθμίσεις στο pc. συγκεκριμένα μπήκα στο wep interface για να βάλω κωδικούς στο ασύρματο δίκτυο και αφού έβαλα τους κωδικούς μετά μου έβγαλε δυο συνδέσεις μια ασφαλής και μία οχι με αδύναμο σήμα και δεν συνδέεται με  καμία. μεχρι τότε συνδεόταν κανονικά χωρίς πρόβλημα. ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει και πως διορθώνεται? και κάτι άλλο είναι δυνατόν να ανοίξω ports στο pirelli για dc? έχω κάνει και εγώ αίτηση στην on αξίζει ή να κάνω διακοπή?!!!!

----------


## mprizes45

> μεχρι τότε συνδεόταν κανονικά χωρίς πρόβλημα


Πως συνδεόταν δηλαδή ασύρματα ή με καλώδιο???





Off Topic


		μια  συμβουλή: όταν κάτι λειτουργεί δεν το φτιαχνουν.

----------


## jimmakosx

ασύρματα αλλά και με καλώδιο. το θέμα είναι ότι το pc είναι  laptop και για αυτό το λόγο θέλουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το ασύρματο

----------


## etsouk2000

Σπαρταριστο:

Οπως εχω πει, εχω ον στο σπιτι των γονιων μου και εχω τα γνωστα προβληματα  που εχουν ολοι πανω-κατω: διακοπες τηλεφωνου για μερικες ωρες, αποσυνδεσεις ιντερνετ, χαμηλες ταχυτητες, με παιρνουν τηλεφωνο και δεν χτυπαει κλπ.

Τις προαλλες ειχα παρει την ον τηλεφωνο. Μετα απο 5λεπτη αναμονη, μιλω με κοπελα του cc, λεω τα τεχνικα προβληματα και μου λεει "σας συνδεω με τεχνικο τμημα". Περιμενα στην αναμονη για 90 λεπτα και δεν μιλησα ποτέ με τεχνικο. Κουραστηκα ο ανθρωπος μετα απο 90 λεπτα και το εκλεισα.

Την αλλη μερα ειμαι στη δουλεια μου. Χτυπαει το τηλεφωνο στη δουλεια και μου λεει ενας τυπος "ειμαστε απο την ον, η ον εχει φοβερες προσφορες, θελετε να σας αναλυσω τα πλεονεκτηματα;". Του λεω "ειμαστε εταιρια". Μου λεει "α εχουμε και εταιρικα πακετα, θελετε να σας πω τα εταιρικα και τα οικιακα πακετα;". Του λεω "οχι, γνωριζω τα εταιρικα σας πακετα, δεν μας κανουν, γνωριζω και τα οικιακα σας, το εχω βαλει σπιτι μου. Αυτο που θελω ειναι εναν τεχνικο να μιλησω γιατι εχω τεχνικα προβληματα". Και μου λεει "μια στιγμη τοτε να φωναξω τον προϊσταμενο μου". Τον ακουω να σηκωνεται απο την καρεκλα και να βαζει το ακουστικο κατω στο γραφειο (οχι σε αναμονη!)  :Laughing:  και 5 δευτερολεπτα μετα ερχεται τεχνικος. Του λεω ολα τα προβληματα και μου λεει οτι μαλλον φταιει το σπλιτερ. Να δοκιμασω χωρις το σπλιτερ κλπ κλπ και αν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα να τον παρω να μου στειλουν νεο. Μου αφησε κανονικο τηλεφωνο (οχι το γνωστο της ον) και το ονομα του.
Αξιολογη η συνεισφορα του, αλλα τι να την κανω αν πρεπει να περιμενω ενα θαυμα για να εξυπηρετηθω;;;  :Thumb down:

----------


## amora

Είσαι σίγουρος πως ήταν της ΟΝ; Μήπως ήταν εξωτερικός συνεργάτης-dealer?

Btw, δοκίμασες αυτό που σου είπε;

----------


## Fanh

ναι και εμενα μου ειχαν δωσει αλο τηλεφωνω μεχρι που πηρα και μου λεει παλι ειτε για
 -Εξυπηρετηση πελατων
 - ειτε για την γραμματεια...
Οταν διαλεγω γραμματεια μ'εχει σε αναμονη για κανα 10λεπτο....

Τοση δουλεια ποια????????!!!!!!!!!!! :Thinking:  :Thumb down:

----------


## nsakel

Τελικά έφτασα στο συμπέρασμα πως η εταιρεία αυτή είναι ανύπαρκτη!!!!!

Νομίζω πως αντίστοιχες εταιρείες σε τριτοκοσμικές χώρες είναι μακράν πιο οργανωμένες!!!!

Ακούστε λοιπόν το ευτράπελο που έγινε σήμερα!!!

Είμαι ενεργοποιημένος από τις αρχές Μαίου. Πήρα τηλέφωνο πρίν 1 μήνα περίπου για να δηλώσω βλάβη στο τεχνικό τους τμήμα  :Whistle:  :Laughing: . Εννοείτε πως μου είπαν πως θα με πάρουν μέχρι το απόγευμα :Laughing: .

Η βλάβη διορθώθηκε μετά από 5 μέρες. Όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε ακόμα περιμένω εκείνο το περιβόητο τηλεφώνημα από το τεχνικό τμήμα.

Σήμερα όμως με πήραν για να με ενημερώσουν πώς η ON έχει αυξήσει την ταχύτητά της στα 16 Mbits και τα τηλεφωνήματα είναι πια δωρεάν και με ρωτήσαν αν θέλω να ξεκινήσω διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Μόλις της είπα πως είμαι ενεργοποιημένος εδώ και 7 μήνες μου το έκλεισε στη μούρη!

Τι να πώ!!!!!!

----------


## Gila1899

> Τελικά έφτασα στο συμπέρασμα πως η εταιρεία αυτή είναι ανύπαρκτη!!!!!
> 
> Νομίζω πως αντίστοιχες εταιρείες σε τριτοκοσμικές χώρες είναι μακράν πιο οργανωμένες!!!!
> 
> Ακούστε λοιπόν το ευτράπελο που έγινε σήμερα!!!
> 
> Είμαι ενεργοποιημένος από τις αρχές Μαίου. Πήρα τηλέφωνο πρίν 1 μήνα περίπου για να δηλώσω βλάβη στο τεχνικό τους τμήμα . Εννοείτε πως μου είπαν πως θα με πάρουν μέχρι το απόγευμα.
> 
> Η βλάβη διορθώθηκε μετά από 5 μέρες. Όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε ακόμα περιμένω εκείνο το περιβόητο τηλεφώνημα από το τεχνικό τμήμα.
> ...


Aποθέωση! :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Αν και όλες αυτές οι εταιρείες τηλεμάρκετιγνκ δεν έχουν καμμία σχέση με τον εκάστοτε πάροχο.Απλά έχουν αναλάβει την προώθηση των διαφόρων πακέτων και καλούν τυχαία αριθμούς από τον κατάλογο χωρίς να έχουν ιδέα(και δεν θα μπορούσαν να έχουν) αν αυτός που καλούν είναι ήδη συνδρομητής ή όχι.Γι' αυτό η τηλεφωνήτρια, που μάλλον πληρώνεται με το "κομμάτι", σου έκλεισε τόσο κομψά το τηλέφωνο.Δεν θα πάρει προμήθεια από σένα, οπότε πάει στο επόμενο νούμερο του καταλόγου. :Wink:

----------


## eski

Οσο κι αν εψαξα δε βρηκα ή εστω δε καταλαβα 
Aν θελεις ν' αλλαξεις Router που θα βρεις το Username & Password (PPPoE, Dslam authedication) 
ωστε να τα βαλεις σε αλλον (οχι τον Pirelli) για να παιξει..

Σε γενικες γραμμες η ΟΝ ειναι κορυφη οσον αφορα τη ταχυτητα και avalaibility.
Στη περιοχη Χαιδαριου με κεντρο Αιγαλεω ο Router δινει 
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1167 Kbps.
Download:  15227 Kbps
Στο www.speedtest.net εχω πιασει 11800Κb ενω στη πραξη εχω φτασει με utorrent 1.5MB

Προσπαθω να βαλω ενα Zyxel 661DH και ενω συνχρονιζει στις ιδιες ακριβως ταχυτητες δε ξερω 
τι Username & Password να βαλω Νομιζα οτι ειναι αυτα που εχω για mail αλλα δεν ειναι 


Thnks...

----------


## CMS

username : on 
password : on

PPoE, 
LLC 
VPI=8, VCI=35, 
Modulation ADSL2+

----------


## eski

Το εχω ηδη δοκιμασει (καπου εδω το ειχα διαβασει) αλλα δεν παιζει

----------


## CMS

έχεις πάρει με το pirelli την IP σου ? τα στοιχεία που δίνεις πιο πάνω είναι με το pirelli?

----------


## Rebel Scum

Δεν δοκιμάζεις user : on@ontelecoms.gr/pass : on μπας και...

----------


## eski

Ναι με το Pirelli αλλα ειναι δυνατον να ειναι οτι ειχε default ο router και πως θα καταλαβει το Dslam
της περιοχης αποπου εισαι αν δε του βαλεις @ontelecoms.gr ακομα κι ετσι ομως το βλεπω χλωμο
αν ειναι on@ontelecoms.gr ειναι δυνατον να βαζουν ολοι το ιδιο και να παιρνουν διαφορετικη staic ip???

----------


## CMS

> username : on 
> password : on
> 
> PPoE, 
> LLC 
> VPI=8, VCI=35, 
> Modulation ADSL2+


κανονικά λειτουργεί με τις πιο πάνω ρυθμίσεις ...

έχει γραφτεί ΕΔΩ

----------


## nosf1234

Εντυπωσεις λοιπον αν και σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα και δεν ξερω τι λενε σε διαρκεια οι υπηρεσιες.

Περιοχη Αργυρουπολη 
Dslam Ηλιουπολης

Στατιστικα 

Up Stream   848 (Kbps.)

Down Stream     6815 (Kbps.)


Ιντερνετ   :

To browsing ειναι σε πολυ καλα επιπεδα τοσο σε ξενα αλλα και σε ελληνικα site.Επιπεδα βιβοντι δλδ οπου ημουνα πολυ ευχαριστημενος.
To Downloading με καποιον DM πιανει σταθερα 600 KB , κοντα στο 70% της τιμης που κλειδωνει το μοντεμ.
Streaming απο youtube παλι στα καλα επιπεδα της βιβο , δεν κολανε τα βιντεακια.

Τηλεφωνια   :

Ηρθαν και οι εισερχομενες πριν λιγακι. Δοκιμασα σε αμερικη , υπεραστικα , σταθερα και απο κινητα. Μου εκανε εντυπωση που ο ηχος ηταν πιο καθαρος απο ΟΤΕ και ο συνομηλιτης ακουγοταν πιο "κοντα" . 


IPTV  :

Δεν περιμενα να λειτουργει , λογω ταχυτητας αλλα τελικα ολα καλα και εδω. Δουλευουν ολα τα καναλια με καλη ποιοτητα εικονας και ηχου. Αραια και που θα εμφανιστει ενα πιξελιασμα ( σιγμιαιο ). Πολυ καλα λειτουργει το ONREC και οι ταινιες.



Γενικα  θα ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενος εαν το επιπεδο παραμεινει ως εχει. Δυο θεματα με απασχολουν , το ρουτερ δεν εχει επιλογη firewall ενω στο μενου του Pirelli κατω απο το WIRELESS οι επιλογες  ACCESS CONTROL και WDS εμφανιζουν "404 Not Found".

----------


## CMS

πάντως είσαι κλειδωμένος χαμηλά ...στοιχεία θορύβου ?

το firewall μπορείς να ζητήσεις να στο ενεργοποιήσουν αν πέσεις σε πονόψυχο τεχνικό αλλά μάλλον κάτι ετοιμάζουν με νέα version και δεν ξέρουμε αν θα είναι εκεί ενσωματωμένο ..ή και με επιβάρυνση ...

οι επιλογές ACCESS CONTROL και WDS δεν λειτουργούν ... με την νέα version μάλλον θα το φροντίσουν ...

----------


## albo7

Καλησπέρα σας!!!
Έχω πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα που κατεβάζω. Μετά βίας φθάνει 450kb όταν έχω κλειστή την TV.
Αν την ανοίξω, πιάνω 100-150 kb.
Εχθές μίλησα με κάποιο τεχνικό από την On, ο οποίος με διαβεβαίωσε ότι έχω πολύ θόρυβο στη γραμμή μου και ότι έχουν κλειδώσει την ταχύτητα στα 7,3Mb διότι αν την κλειδώσουν παραπάνω θα έχω disconnects. Μάλιστα επειδή του είπα ότι μου κάνει κάποιες μικροδιακοπές η TV, μου είπε ότι η TV θέλει minimum 6,9Mb για να παίζει καλά και ότι είμαι οριακά.

*Με τις τιμές της εικόνας που σας παραθέτω, ισχύει αυτό που μου είπε ο τεχικός της On;;*

Βλέπετε από αυτά δε ξέρω και πολλά.
Όσο για τη ταχύτητα μου είπε και πάλι καλά που κατεβάζω με τόσο.
Τέλος, τον ρώτησα αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι και μου είπε όχι ή εκτός και φέρω τον ΟΤΕ πιο κοντά μου.
Ισχύει αυτό ή όχι;;;;;
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όσους απαντήσουν προκαταβολικά.

----------


## cnp5

> Το εχω ηδη δοκιμασει (καπου εδω το ειχα διαβασει) αλλα δεν παιζει


Μπορείς να αναφέρεις ακριβώς τον κωδικό του ZyXEL που έχεις;

----------


## polo_cult

Πετάει η ομάδα μετά την αναβάθμιση!!  :Smile:

----------


## eski

Zyxel 661DH

----------


## jimmakosx

ΥΠΆΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ?

----------


## Avesael

> Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου.
> Όταν λες "Ή θα τα συνδέσεις με καλώδιο UTP 10m και πάνω ή θα προτιμήσεις τη home plug λύση" τι εννοείς; TVBOX και router κοντά στην TV και με UTP θα συνδέσω router με πρίζα τηλεφώνου;
> Ποια είναι η "home plug λύση";
> 
> thanks!!!
> 
> Δημήτρης


Όχι, 
Αυτό έχει να κάνει με την απόσταση συνήθως της τηλεφωνικής πρίζας με την τηλεόραση (όπου πρέπει να βρίσκεται το tvbox για να μπορέσει να συνδεθεί με αυτή).
Με UTP (μεγάλο σε μήκος, αν είναι μακρυά η tv με το tvbox, θα συνδέσεις λοιπόν τον router με το tvbox και με απλο τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο, τοn router με τη πρίζα του τηλεφώνου.

Η home plug λύση, είναι συσκευές που τοποθετούνται σε πρίζα ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος και μέσω του ηλεκτρικού δικτύου περνούν τα δεδομένα.
Εκτός ότι είναι όμως ακριβές, έχουν και αρκετά προβλήματα, ειδικά σε ότι έχει να κάνει με το tvbox της ΟΝ.

----------


## marioscs

Καλησπέρα καλησπέρα καλησπέρα....

Ύστερα από μία φυσιολογική αναμονή 2 εβδομάδων (Αίτηση 14/11 Ενεργοποίηση 29/11), ανήκω κι εγώ στη μικρή (?) οικογένεια της ΟΝ Telecoms.

Download από ntua, 10 connections, 1,30MB/s max (αλλά μένει πάνω από 1MB/s)

ping www.noobwars.gr ~ 170ms  :Sad: 
ping www.google.com / gr  ~ 75ms

Εξοπλισμό ακόμη δεν είδαμε, άρα όλα αυτά με NETGEAR DG384G v2.

Τηλεφωνία: Πολύ καλός ήχος σε Ελλάδα και Κύπρο σε σταθερά, ΑΛΛΑ:

όταν χτυπάω τον αριθμό μου από κινητό, χτυπάει κανονικά.

Όταν με παίρνουν από σταθερό, εκείνους χτυπάει κανονικά, αλλά εμένα όχι.

Και όταν το απαντήσω την ώρα που με καλούν, εγώ ακούω κανονικά τον ήχο της γραμμής, και μπορώ να καλέσω...

θα τους πάρω πιο μετά (όταν σταματήσετε να παίρνετε εσείς  :Razz: ), και ελπίζω να είναι κάτι παροδικό.

Αυτά προς το παρών!

(Στατιστικά στην υπογραφή μου)

----------


## ted_rossi

> Καλησπέρα σας!!!
> Έχω πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα που κατεβάζω. Μετά βίας φθάνει 450kb όταν έχω κλειστή την TV.
> Αν την ανοίξω, πιάνω 100-150 kb.
> {}
> Ισχύει αυτό ή όχι;;;;;
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όσους απαντήσουν προκαταβολικά.


Για να είσαι αποδεκτός,πρέπει attenuation < 40 dB και margin > 6 dB.Για το downstream,πάντα.Άρα πιστεύω ότι είχε δίκιο.Ας επιβεβαιώσουν και οι υπόλοιποι...Με την tv έχεις καλό streaming?Όταν ανοίγεις το pc και βάλλεις κάτι να κατέβει,παγώνει η εικόνα της τηλεόρασης?

----------


## kle500

> Καλησπέρα καλησπέρα καλησπέρα....
> 
> Ύστερα από μία φυσιολογική αναμονή 2 εβδομάδων (Αίτηση 14/11 Ενεργοποίηση 29/11), ανήκω κι εγώ στη μικρή (?) οικογένεια της ΟΝ Telecoms.
> 
> Download από ntua, 10 connections, 1,30MB/s max (αλλά μένει πάνω από 1MB/s)
> 
> ping www.noobwars.gr ~ 170ms 
> ping www.google.com / gr  ~ 75ms
> 
> ...


Θα περιμένεις μέχρι αύριο να ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα και η ενημέρωση των παρόχων για να έχεις εισερχόμενες από όλους τους παρόχους.
Συνήθως οι πρώτοι που ενημερώνουν τα SoftSwitch τους είναι οι πάροχοι κινητής τηλεφωνίας.
Εάν κάνεις μια δοκιμή να καλέσεις από το κινητό σου, λογικά θα δεις ότι χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο σου.
Δηστυχώς ο τελευταίος που ενημερώνει την βάση του είναι ο ΟΤΕ.
Εαν τώρα παρόλο που καλείς από το κινητό σου, δεν χτυπά το τηλέφωνο σου, είναι πρόβλημα RFS

Υ.Γ. Μόλις πρόσεξα ότι αναφέρεις πως από το κινητό σου χτυπά κανονικά.
Άρα λογικά μέχρι αύριο θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα και θα έχουν ενημερωθεί όλοι οι πάροχοι.
Είναι μια αναπόφευκτη διαδικασία η οποία συμβαίνει πάντα κατά την αίτηση φορητότητας ενός αριθμού.

----------


## marioscs

> Θα περιμένεις μέχρι αύριο να ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα και η ενημέρωση των παρόχων για να έχεις εισερχόμενες από όλους τους παρόχους.
> Συνήθως οι πρώτοι που ενημερώνουν τα SoftSwitch τους είναι οι πάροχοι κινητής τηλεφωνίας.
> Εάν κάνεις μια δοκιμή να καλέσεις από το κινητό σου, λογικά θα δεις ότι χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο σου.
> Δηστυχώς ο τελευταίος που ενημερώνει την βάση του είναι ο ΟΤΕ.
> Εαν τώρα παρόλο που καλείς από το κινητό σου, δεν χτυπά το τηλέφωνο σου, είναι πρόβλημα RFS
> 
> Υ.Γ. Μόλις πρόσεξα ότι αναφέρεις πως από το κινητό σου χτυπά κανονικά.
> Άρα λογικά μέχρι αύριο θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα και θα έχουν ενημερωθεί όλοι οι πάροχοι.
> Είναι μια αναπόφευκτη διαδικασία η οποία συμβαίνει πάντα κατά την αίτηση φορητότητας ενός αριθμού.


Κατάλαβα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση! και έμαθα πως και άλλοι ενεργοποιημένοι τη 1η μέρα έχουν ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα, άρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος πανικού!

θα ενημερώσω για τις επόμενες μέρες...

----------


## Tem

σήμερα βρήκα πολλές αναπάντητες κλήσεις στο κινητό μου. Ηταν απο την ΟΝ, μάλλον θα ήθελαν να με ρωτήσουν ή να με ενημερώσουν για την τηλεόραση που ήταν τις τελευταίες μέρες Off.

----------


## erateinos

> σήμερα βρήκα πολλές αναπάντητες κλήσεις στο κινητό μου. Ηταν απο την ΟΝ, μάλλον θα ήθελαν να με ρωτήσουν ή να με ενημερώσουν για την τηλεόραση που ήταν τις τελευταίες μέρες Off.


η μια εκδοχή είναι αυτή  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ή άλλη εκδοχή είναι να σε έπαιρναν από το τμήμα πωλήσεων,
για να σε κάνουν συνδρομητή τους  :Crazy: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## polv

> Τελικά έφτασα στο συμπέρασμα πως η εταιρεία αυτή είναι ανύπαρκτη!!!!!
> 
> Νομίζω πως αντίστοιχες εταιρείες σε τριτοκοσμικές χώρες είναι μακράν πιο οργανωμένες!!!!
> 
> Ακούστε λοιπόν το ευτράπελο που έγινε σήμερα!!!
> 
> Είμαι ενεργοποιημένος από τις αρχές Μαίου. Πήρα τηλέφωνο πρίν 1 μήνα περίπου για να δηλώσω βλάβη στο τεχνικό τους τμήμα . Εννοείτε πως μου είπαν πως θα με πάρουν μέχρι το απόγευμα.
> 
> Η βλάβη διορθώθηκε μετά από 5 μέρες. Όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε ακόμα περιμένω εκείνο το περιβόητο τηλεφώνημα από το τεχνικό τμήμα.
> ...


Τι διαβάζω κάθε μέρα...
Δεν ξέρω εάν πρέπει τελικά να εκνευρίζομαι ή να γελάω μέχρι δακρύων με αυτή την OFF που έχουμε μπλέξει.. :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## marioscs

> Τι διαβάζω κάθε μέρα...
> Δεν ξέρω εάν πρέπει τελικά να εκνευρίζομαι ή να γελάω μέχρι δακρύων με αυτή την OFF που έχουμε μπλέξει..


[off] altec telecoms? [/off]

----------


## etsouk2000

> Είσαι σίγουρος πως ήταν της ΟΝ; Μήπως ήταν εξωτερικός συνεργάτης-dealer?
> 
> Btw, δοκίμασες αυτό που σου είπε;


Πώς να το ξερω αν ηταν συνεργατης της ον ή οχι;
Οχι δεν το δοκιμασα ακομα γιατι δεν εχω παει στο σπιτι των γονιων μου ακομα. Θα το κανω ομως. Βεβαια θα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να βεβαιωθω οτι οντως η μεθοδος αυτη λυνει το προβλημα, αφου τα προβληματα που εχω ερχονται και φευγουν. Ακομα κι αν παψουν τα προβληματα, Δεν μπορω να ξερω αν οντως εφταιγε το σπλιτερ που θα βγαλω ή αν απλα ετυχε να ειναι μια καλη μερα.

----------


## polv

> [off] altec telecoms? [/off]


Οχι φίλε μου.Την ΟΝ εννοώ που περιμένω απο 15/9/2007 με νέα σύνδεση.
Παίρνω το CC  και κάθε φορά πρέπει να τους λέω την ιστορία της ζωής μου λες και δεν έχουν καρτέλλα πελάτη μπροστά τους και που πάντα ΘΑ με πάρουν τηλέφωνο.
Ευτυχώς που έχω και την Altec από τον κάτω όροφο .

----------


## doikon

> Όχι, 
> Αυτό έχει να κάνει με την απόσταση συνήθως της τηλεφωνικής πρίζας με την τηλεόραση (όπου πρέπει να βρίσκεται το tvbox για να μπορέσει να συνδεθεί με αυτή).
> Με UTP (μεγάλο σε μήκος, αν είναι μακρυά η tv με το tvbox, θα συνδέσεις λοιπόν τον router με το tvbox και με απλο τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο, τοn router με τη πρίζα του τηλεφώνου.
> 
> Η home plug λύση, είναι συσκευές που τοποθετούνται σε πρίζα ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος και μέσω του ηλεκτρικού δικτύου περνούν τα δεδομένα.
> Εκτός ότι είναι όμως ακριβές, έχουν και αρκετά προβλήματα, ειδικά σε ότι έχει να κάνει με το tvbox της ΟΝ.


Σ' ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την απάντηση. :One thumb up: 
Όταν ενεργοποιηθώ θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου απαντήσω!
Άν έχω καμιά απορία θα σας ξαναενοχλήσω!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Δημήτρης

----------


## giwrgosth

Λοιπόν μετά την αναβάθμιση (?) έχω τα εξής αποτελέσματα:
Στο Speedtest ενώ δεν είχα πάνω από 2.000 πουθενά στην Ευρώπη τώρα φτάνω και τις 8.000, up πάντα. Το down σταθερό, ήταν πάντα περίπου στο 800-900.
Από NTUA φτάνω στα 200 kb από τα 30 που είχα πρώτα. Να υποθέσω ότι πάμε NTUA μέσω Μαδαγασκάρης? Το ΑΙΧ να παίζει με καμιά ISDN γραμμή από ΟΝ? 
Από εξωτερικό σε αξιόπιστες πηγές μέγιστο τα 100 kb, καμία αλλαγή.
Torrent με 20 ταυτόχρονα downloads από δεκάδες πηγές έπιασα μέχρι και 300, κατά μέσο όρο πάει στα 200-250, αλλά με ανοιχτό τον azureus ξεχνάω τον explorer, οι σελίδες ανοίγουν σαν dialup και χειρότερα μπορώ να πω!
Γενικά η συμπεριφορά της γραμμής στον τομέα του internet είναι σαν 2 mb. 
Όμως το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στην γραμμή, τα 12 είναι 12 πραγματικά. Να υποθέσω κανένα περίεργο κόφτη ή κανένα πρόβλημα στην κάρτα μου στο dslam? Προβληματικό modem? Δεν μπορώ να υποθέσω κάτι άλλο.
Υπόψιν ότι δεν χρησιμοποιώ download manager και με την Tellas οι ταχύτητες ήταν πάντα κοντά και πάνω από το 400 Kb, οπότε δεν τίθετε θέμα γραμμής, ρυθμίσεων κλπ.

----------


## papakion

> Το ΑΙΧ να παίζει με καμιά ISDN γραμμή από ΟΝ?


Γιώργο από όσο ξέρω (ψάχνοντας και διαβαζοντας) αυτη τη στιγμή η On συνδεεται με τον AIX με 34Mbps γραμμή... με οτι συνεπάγεται αυτο...

----------


## giwrgosth

> ... με οτι συνεπάγεται αυτο...


Με ταξίδι στα πέρατα του κόσμου μάλλον  :Razz:

----------


## shioiros

Παιδιά παιδιά, μια ερώτηση

Όταν είναι ενεργοποιημένο το firewall του router επιβραδύνει την σύνδεση?

----------


## papakion

> Παιδιά παιδιά, μια ερώτηση
> 
> Όταν είναι ενεργοποιημένο το firewall του router επιβραδύνει την σύνδεση?


οχι, τς, nein, niente,  :Cool:

----------


## Takerman

> αλλά με ανοιχτό τον azureus ξεχνάω τον explorer, οι σελίδες ανοίγουν σαν dialup και χειρότερα μπορώ να πω!


Πρώτα δε στο έκανε αυτό?? Απ'οτι ξέρω το azureus είναι αρκετά βαρύ. και το μtorrent το κάνει σε μικρότερο βαθμό αλλά το κάνει. Και σε φίλο με 24αρα forthnet, έτσι συμπεριφέρεται.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Πρώτα δε στο έκανε αυτό?? Απ'οτι ξέρω το azureus είναι αρκετά βαρύ. και το μtorrent το κάνει σε μικρότερο βαθμό αλλά το κάνει. Και σε φίλο με 24αρα forthnet, έτσι συμπεριφέρεται.


Με Tellas δούλευε άψογα, ακόμη και όταν κατέβαζα με 400 kb.
Αλλά και πάλι τα 200-250 kb download δεν είναι και τόσο πολλά για να μην μπορείς να ανοίξεις σελίδα.
Είναι αυτό που είπα, σα να υπάρχει φρένο και η γραμμή να είναι στα 2 mb.

----------


## cnp5

> Με Tellas δούλευε άψογα, ακόμη και όταν κατέβαζα με 400 kb.
> Αλλά και πάλι τα 200-250 kb download δεν είναι και τόσο πολλά για να μην μπορείς να ανοίξεις σελίδα.
> Είναι αυτό που είπα, σα να υπάρχει φρένο και η γραμμή να είναι στα 2 mb.


Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η ταχύτητα αλλά ο μεγάλος αριθμός connections που ανοίγουν τα p2p προγράμματα (και τραβάνε πολλά resources, σε windows xp πάντα, σε linux είναι λιγότερο εμφανές).

----------


## giwrgosth

> Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η ταχύτητα αλλά ο μεγάλος αριθμός connections που ανοίγουν τα p2p προγράμματα (και τραβάνε πολλά resources, σε windows xp πάντα, σε linux είναι λιγότερο εμφανές).


Ναι αλλά δεν έχω δει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα κάπου αλλού έτσι ώστε να υποθέσω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα μόνο με τα torrents. Όταν από NTUA πάει μέχρι 200 και από NVIDIA, Microsoft κλπ μέχρι 100, τι να υποθέσω?
Και καλά να φταίει το p2p πρόγραμμα, αλλά με την Τελλάς γιατί έπιανε το μέγιστο της ταχύτητας? Ίδιος υπολογιστής, ίδιο πρόγραμμα, ίδιες ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## cnp5

> Ναι αλλά δεν έχω δει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα κάπου αλλού έτσι ώστε να υποθέσω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα μόνο με τα torrents. Όταν από NTUA πάει μέχρι 200 και από NVIDIA, Microsoft κλπ μέχρι 100, τι να υποθέσω?
> Και καλά να φταίει το p2p πρόγραμμα, αλλά με την Τελλάς γιατί έπιανε το μέγιστο της ταχύτητας? Ίδιος υπολογιστής, ίδιο πρόγραμμα, ίδιες ρυθμίσεις.


Αναφερόμουν σε αυτό το κομμάτι που έγραψες :
_"Αλλά και πάλι τα 200-250 kb download δεν είναι και τόσο πολλά για να μην μπορείς να ανοίξεις σελίδα."_ 

Αυτή την ώρα κατεβάζω από Microsoft με 550KB/sec και από NVidia με 700-800KB/sec χωρίς download manager.
Με ftp.ntua.gr 180-200KB/sec

----------


## marioscs

> Οχι φίλε μου.Την ΟΝ εννοώ που περιμένω απο 15/9/2007 με νέα σύνδεση.
> Παίρνω το CC  και κάθε φορά πρέπει να τους λέω την ιστορία της ζωής μου λες και δεν έχουν καρτέλλα πελάτη μπροστά τους και που πάντα ΘΑ με πάρουν τηλέφωνο.
> Ευτυχώς που έχω και την Altec από τον κάτω όροφο .


oh I C  :Smile: 

Εν το μεταξύ, 1η μέρα σήμερα, και παρουσιάζονται κάποιες αποσυνδέσεις στο διαδίκτυο. Εξοπλισμός θα έρθει Δευτέρα... Ελπίζω να μην πυκνώσουν τα Disconnects με το λάστιχο (pirelli).

Παρεμπιπτόντως: Απορία --> Απ' ότι ξέρω, το TV box δουλεύει μόνο όταν συνδεθεί με το Pirelli. ΑΝ εγώ, αφήσω συνδεδεμένο το netgear στη πρίζα του τηλεφώνου, περάσω δίκτυο με ethernet στο pirelli, και απο το pirelli με ethernet στo TV box, θα παίζει ?  :Blink:

----------


## Rebel Scum

Μετά από 2 μήνες ενεργοποιημένος μπορώ πλέον να μπαίνω στο webmail της ΟΝ και από άλλα δίκτυα(πριν έμπαινε μόνο από το σπίτι με ΟΝ)...για να είμαι δίκαιος δεν ασχολήθηκα καθόλου(ποιος παίρνει το CC για τέτοια ψιλοπράγματα) διότι δεν με πολυένοιαζε αλλά το βρίσκω το λιγότερο περίεργο..

----------


## grphoto

Ισως ηταν κατι στις ρυθμισεις σου, ισως βεβαια να υπηρχε και ασυμβατοτητα καποιων παροχων. Παντως απο Vivodi εμπαινα κανονικα εδω και μηνες.

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Ισως ηταν κατι στις ρυθμισεις σου, ισως βεβαια να υπηρχε και ασυμβατοτητα καποιων παροχων. Παντως απο Vivodi εμπαινα κανονικα εδω και μηνες.


Χλωμό το κόβω...από το γραφείο με ΟΤΕ και τον ίδιο υπολογιστή με τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις δεν έμπαινε (έβγαζε server not found ή κάτι τέτοιο) και σήμερα έτσι ξαφνικά είδαμε το φως...

Εντάξει μικρό το κακό..γενικά ειμαι από τους ευχαριστημένους..ή για να το θέσω πιο σωστά, από τους μη δυσαρεστημένους :Wink:

----------


## grphoto

Ευτυχως αρχιζει να χαμογελαει λιγο το φορουμ της ΟΝ, γιατι πριν καμια εβδομαδα ειχαμε τα χαλια μας.
Οι ταχυτητες ανεβηκαν, το τηλεφωνο εφτιαξε λιγο, αντε ηρεμησουμε λιγο οσο μας επιτρεπουν.  :Razz:

----------


## makiro3

Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι  μια χαρά. Φτου, σκόρδα να μη το ματιάσω. 
 :Computing:

----------


## Avesael

Off Topic


		Εδώ κάναμε 2ο διπλό στην Ευρώπη...Τι να λέμε τώρα...  :ROFL:

----------


## albo7

> Για να είσαι αποδεκτός,πρέπει attenuation < 40 dB και margin > 6 dB.Για το downstream,πάντα.Άρα πιστεύω ότι είχε δίκιο.Ας επιβεβαιώσουν και οι υπόλοιποι...Με την tv έχεις καλό streaming?Όταν ανοίγεις το pc και βάλλεις κάτι να κατέβει,παγώνει η εικόνα της τηλεόρασης?


Όχι δεν παγώνει η εικόνα. Συνεχίζει μόνο το μικρό pixelιασμα που μου κάνει και φυσικά οι μικρές διακοπές ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα. Απλά δεν κατεβάζω καθόλου ικανοποιητικά από το internet.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Ωστόσο αν όντως πρέπει να έχω attenuation < 40 dB, υπάρχει κάτι που να μπορώ να κάνω για να βελτιώσω την ποιότητα της γραμμής μου;;;;

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Επιτέλους, η σειρά μου! Λοιπόν,έχουμε και λέμε (και θέλω συμβουλές plz)
Data Rate:
Up Stream
 511 (Kbps.)
Down Stream
 10236 (Kbps.)

Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Noise Margin
 24 dB (Up)
 21 dB (Down)

Attenuation
 13 dB (Up)
 21 dB (Down)

Και firm : Runtime Code Version:   1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007 21:33:45)

----------


## giwrgosth

Η γραμμή σου καλή είναι, λογικά θα πας στα 15/1 άνετα.
Μήπως δεν σε έχουν ενεργοποιήσει ακόμη 100% και έχεις αυτές τις ταχύτητες? Πάρτους κανένα τηλέφωνο, αν έχεις υπομονή, να σου κάνουν τις ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει, αν και αυτό θα το κάνουν από μόνοι τους υποθέτω.

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Mε Downstream Attenuation 21 db , το maximum που μπορώ να φτάσω θεωρητικά είναι 
19.9 mbit/s συμφώνα με το calulator του site.
Μείον τις απώλειες, κι εγώ νομίζω ότι τα σηκώνει τα 16mbps η γραμμή μου.
Πριν λίγο συνδέθηκε, θα περιμένω λίγο και αύριο μεθαύριο θα πάρω τηλ. στους τεχνικούς.

----------


## Sacred

> Mε Downstream Attenuation 21 db , το maximum που μπορώ να φτάσω θεωρητικά είναι 
> 19.9 mbit/s συμφώνα με το calulator του site.
> Μείον τις απώλειες, κι εγώ νομίζω ότι τα σηκώνει τα 16mbps η γραμμή μου.
> Πριν λίγο συνδέθηκε, θα περιμένω λίγο και αύριο μεθαύριο θα πάρω τηλ. στους τεχνικούς.



που ειναι ρε παιδια αυτο το calculator???
 :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## nm96027

> που ειναι ρε παιδια αυτο το calculator???


Φατσα καρτα στην πρωτη σελίδα του site, κατω απο τον χάρτη και το speedmeter...

http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Aν  κάνω reset το router , παίζει να  αλλάξει τπτ?
A, το firmware ειναι το τελευταιο??  :Thinking:

----------


## Sacred

> Φατσα καρτα στην πρωτη σελίδα του site, κατω απο τον χάρτη και το speedmeter...
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php



ΠΩ ΠΩ στραβωμάρα λέμε!!!!!

----------


## WagItchyef

> Επιτέλους, η σειρά μου! Λοιπόν,έχουμε και λέμε (και θέλω συμβουλές plz)
> Data Rate:
> Up Stream
>  511 (Kbps.)
> Down Stream
>  10236 (Kbps.)
> 
> Operation Data / Defect Indication:
> Noise Margin
> ...


Νομίζω ότι μπορείς να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο να σου ανεβάσουν το download στα 16.

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Ένα μικρό προβληματάκι...που δεν το βρήκα στα νήματα για το μtorrent!
Όταν το ανοίγω λοιπόν, όλα δουλεύουν σχεδόν κανονικά με το πρόγραμμα αυτό (δηλαδή το check στο port είναι ok),αλλά το internet σέρνεται...όπως και το download στο μtorrent.Δηλαδή δεν ανοίγουν τα sites ή κάνουν πολλή ώρα...ούτε καν το μενού του Pirell δεν ανοίγει.
Κατέβασα το upload sta 20kb/sec, αλλά τπτ.. το οποίο δουλεύει κανονικά παρεπιπτόντως.
Καμία ιδέα??

----------


## erateinos

> κοινώς δεν ανοίγουν τα sites...ούτε καν το μενού του Pirelli!


το μενού για το pirelli ανοίγει και χωρίς να έχεις σύνδεση  :Wink: 

οπότε κάπου αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα σου

----------


## zErO_cOoL

> το μενού για το pirelli ανοίγει και χωρίς να έχεις σύνδεση 
> 
> οπότε κάπου αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα σου


Eίναι σαν να καθυστερεί το utorrent την ταχύτητα! Π.χ. τώρα κατεβάζει ενα αρχείο με 45kb/sec, το κάνει upload με 9-10 kb/sec, και το site του sport-fm εδώ και 3 λεπτά είναι στο άνοιγμα...το site του adslgr.com ανοίγει σχεδόν αμέσως, to msn δουλέυει και προσπαθώ εδώ και κανα 5λεπτο να ανοίξω το μενού του Pirelli !

----------


## cnp5

> Eίναι σαν να καθυστερεί το utorrent την ταχύτητα! Π.χ. τώρα κατεβάζει ενα αρχείο με 45kb/sec, το κάνει upload με 9-10 kb/sec, και το site του sport-fm εδώ και 3 λεπτά είναι στο άνοιγμα...το site του adslgr.com ανοίγει σχεδόν αμέσως, to msn δουλέυει και προσπαθώ εδώ και κανα 5λεπτο να ανοίξω το μενού του Pirelli !


Μου μυρίζει ότι το pirelli έχει μπουκώσει (πολλά connections, και ίσως πολλά DoS attacks). Κλείσε για λίγο το utorrent και θα μπορέσεις να μπεις στο pirelli. Μετά από λίγο, ξεκίνα ξανά το utorrent. Πόσα connections επιτρέπεις στο utorrent; 
Αν πατήσεις Ctrl-G στο utorrent θα εμφανιστεί ένα παράθυρο που λέγετε speed guide. Στο connection speed διάλεξε ένα από τα παρακάτω 
 xx/640k
 xx/768k
 xx/1Mbit

Εγώ θα πρότεινα το xx/768k 

Τέλος πατάς το "Use Selected Settings" και είσαι έτοιμος (δε νομίζω να συναντήσεις πρόβλημα μετά)

----------


## CMS

Τηλέφωνο άψογο όπως πάντα ...

Στο internet η συμπεριφορά σε browsing και downloading είναι σταθερά καλή και μάλιστα ανεξαρτήτως μέρας και ώρας τις τελευταίες 5 μέρες ... απλά αν και ο συγχρονισμός είναι στα 15Mbps , η σταθερή ταχύτητα (εξαιρουμένων των στιγμιαίων peaks) είναι στα 12 ... δεν μας χαλάει αυτό ...

Η IPTV άψογη ...σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες ...

Ακρως ευχαριστημένος ... σε τέσσερις συνδρομητές εκτός forum που σύστησα ON όλα όπως αναφέρω ανωτέρω άψογα ...από περιέργεια το ελέγχω κάθε μέρα μαζί τους ...

διότι πλέον μετά τις δωρεάν κλήσεις και την αναβάθμιση ..λαμβάνω καλύτερες και περισσότερες υπηρεσίες που δεν είχα υπογράψει στην αρχή στο συμβόλαιο στο ίδιο κόστος ...

τα θετικά να καταγράφονται ... :One thumb up:

----------


## polv

> Τηλέφωνο άψογο όπως πάντα ...
> 
> Στο internet η συμπεριφορά σε browsing και downloading είναι σταθερά καλή και μάλιστα ανεξαρτήτως μέρας και ώρας τις τελευταίες 5 μέρες ... απλά αν και ο συγχρονισμός είναι στα 15Mbps , η σταθερή ταχύτητα (εξαιρουμένων των στιγμιαίων peaks) είναι στα 12 ... δεν μας χαλάει αυτό ...
> 
> Η IPTV άψογη ...σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες ...
> 
> Ακρως ευχαριστημένος ... σε τέσσερις συνδρομητές εκτός forum που σύστησα ON όλα όπως αναφέρω ανωτέρω άψογα ...από περιέργεια το ελέγχω κάθε μέρα μαζί τους ...
> 
> διότι πλέον μετά τις δωρεάν κλήσεις και την αναβάθμιση ..λαμβάνω καλύτερες και περισσότερες υπηρεσίες που δεν είχα υπογράψει στην αρχή στο συμβόλαιο στο ίδιο κόστος ...
> ...


Aγαπητέ φίλε πρέπει να είσαι από τους λίγους τυχερούς  εσύ και οι φίλοι σου.
Εγώ από 19/9/2007 περιμένω την ΝΕΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ με χίλιες δικαιολογίες (ΝΙΚΑΙΑ)
Ο αδελφός μου με προβλήματα σε ΟΛΑ (ΚΑΜΙΝΙΑ)
Ενας φίλος και πελάτης χρησιμοποιεί την TELLAS του μπατζανάκη του από τον κάτω όροφο (ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ)
Ο εισπράκτορας μου  έβγαλε κατά λάθος την μπρίζα του PIRELLI και από τότε δεν έχει (3η μερα με 5-6 τηλ στοcc και τεχν.υποστήριξη) ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ADSL ανάβει μόνο το POWER (Kερατσίνι-Αμφιάλη)
Ενας άλλος φίλος νομίζει ότι του είπα να κάνει σύνδεση στην ΟΝ γιατί δεν τον χωνεύω (ΚΕΡΑΤΣΙΝΙ-ΕΥΓΕΝΕΙΑ)
ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ.....ίσως φταίνε οι συγκεκριμένες περιοχές
ολα αυτα βεβαια τα εχω ελεγξει ο ιδιος και έχω μιλήσει με την ΟΝ από τα σπίτια τους
και η πλάκα είναι ότι διαβάζοντας την βελτίωση της ΟΝ από τα POSTS εδώ μέσα ΕΓΩ τους πρότεινα την ΟΝ(που να ήξερα και εγώ και οι περισσότεροι από εδώ)
και για να μην νομίζετε ότι τα λέω αυτά έτσι γιά πλάκα όποιος θέλει ας μου πει  να του δώσω και τα ονόματα και τα τηλέφωνα εφόσον βέβαια επιβεβαιώσω τα στοιχεία του.
Με εκτίμηση 
Πολίτης Τάκης

----------


## CMS

> Aγαπητέ φίλε πρέπει να είσαι από τους λίγους τυχερούς  εσύ και οι φίλοι σου.
> 
> Με εκτίμηση 
> Πολίτης Τάκης


Εγώ και άλλοι 50 μόνο στο forum όπως μπορείς να διαπιστώσεις ΕΔΩ

Σκέψου δε ότι στο forum κυρίως γράφουν μηνύματα χρήστες με προβλήματα ...στατιστικά αποδεδειγμένο ...

και 50 άτομα στο forum να δηλώνουν ευχαριστημένα (σε σύγκριση μάλιστα με 70) δεν είναι λίγα ... :Wink: 

και ξέρεις κάτι ?

όπως οι ευχαριστημένοι χρήστες αναγνωρίζουν ότι υπάρχουν και δυσαρεστημένοι ...το ίδιο πρέπει αντίστοιχα να κάνουν και οι δυσαρεστημένοι ... :Wink: 

εκτός αν προτιμούμε στην ζωή μας να διατηρούμε συγκεχυμένες εικόνες ...

----------


## polv

> Εγώ και άλλοι 50 μόνο στο forum όπως μπορείς να διαπιστώσεις ΕΔΩ
> 
> Σκέψου δε ότι στο forum κυρίως γράφουν μηνύματα χρήστες με προβλήματα ...στατιστικά αποδεδειγμένο ...
> 
> και 50 άτομα στο forum να δηλώνουν ευχαριστημένα (σε σύγκριση μάλιστα με 70) δεν είναι λίγα ...
> 
> και ξέρεις κάτι ?
> 
> όπως οι ευχαριστημένοι χρήστες αναγνωρίζουν ότι υπάρχουν και δυσαρεστημένοι ...το ίδιο πρέπει αντίστοιχα να κάνουν και οι δυσαρεστημένοι ...
> ...


Αγαπητέ φίλε δεν διαφώνησα ότι υπάρχουν και τυχεροί  χρήστες της ΟΝ αλλά εγώ έχω 5 στα 5.
Σαν καταναλωτής απαιτώ κάποια minimoum όσον αφορά την ποιότητα των υπηρέσιων που πληρώνω.
Οπως λοιπόν πιστεύω να καταλαβαίνεις δεν διατηρώ καμία συγκεχυμένη εικόνα όπως ελαφρώς σαρκαστικά ή μήπως ειρωνικά (ελπίζω πως όχι) ανέφερες  αλλά πολύ συγκεκριμένες απόψεις σε ότι με αφορά και με ενοχλεί.
Θεωρώ ότι η τελευταια παρατήρηση σου ήταν τουλάχιστον Αστοχη.... :Sad: 
Να είσαι καλά

----------


## dimitris_74

παντως να μην το ματιασω τις τελευταιες μερες οι ταχυτητες εχουν βελτιωθεί απιστευτα, βλεπω συχνα 1MB απο private και απο http.

----------


## atheos71

> Αγαπητέ φίλε δεν διαφώνησα ότι υπάρχουν και τυχεροί  χρήστες της ΟΝ αλλά εγώ έχω 5 στα 5.
> Σαν καταναλωτής απαιτώ κάποια minimoum όσον αφορά την ποιότητα των υπηρέσιων που πληρώνω.
> Οπως λοιπόν πιστεύω να καταλαβαίνεις δεν διατηρώ καμία συγκεχυμένη εικόνα όπως ελαφρώς σαρκαστικά ή μήπως ειρωνικά (ελπίζω πως όχι) ανέφερες  αλλά πολύ συγκεκριμένες απόψεις σε ότι με αφορά και με ενοχλεί.
> Θεωρώ ότι η τελευταια παρατήρηση σου ήταν τουλάχιστον Αστοχη....
> Να είσαι καλά


Δε νομίζω , κύριοι , ότι είναι τόπος για αντιδικίες εδώ.Η διαφοροποίηση των εντυπώσεων των χρηστών δίνει μεγαλύτερο εύρος στη γνώμη που σχηματίζεται για την ΟΝ.

----------


## CMS

> Aγαπητέ φίλε πρέπει να είσαι από τους λίγους τυχερούς  εσύ και οι φίλοι σου.





> Αγαπητέ φίλε δεν διαφώνησα ότι υπάρχουν και τυχεροί  χρήστες της ΟΝ αλλά εγώ έχω 5 στα 5.


Αντίθετα με τον προφορικό λόγο που μερικές φορές ξεχνιέται (όχι πάντα όμως), ο γραπτός λόγος μας χαρακτηρίζει ...

Οπως βλέπεις στις δύο παραθέσεις σου ... υπάρχει απόκλιση ...εκτός αν συνεχίζεις να υποστηρίζεις ότι είναι λίγοι οι χρήστες της ΟΝ που έχουν καλές υπηρεσίες ...

Ξέρεις κάτι? κάποτε απαξιούσα και να απαντήσω σε ανακρίβειες στο forum ...κάποια μέρα αποφάσισα να μην συνεχίσω να το κάνω ...όσο τουλάχιστον συνεχίζω να διαβάζω το forum δεν μπορώ να συναινώ σε μονόπλευρες απόψεις με τις οποίες διαφωνώ κι αν το κάνω είναι λόγω του περιορισμένου χρόνου που διαθέτω ώστε να το καταγράφω όπου και όποτε συμβαίνει ... 

υπάρχουν αποδεδειγμένα οι ευχαριστημένοι χρήστες στην ΟΝ που λαμβάνουν καλές υπηρεσίες σε καλό κόστος και είναι μπόλικοι ... λυπάμαι αν αυτό δεν είναι αρεστό ή τουλάχιστον σεβαστό σε κάποιους χρήστες της ΟΝ που έχουν προβλήματα ... μακάρι να μπορούσαν να επιλυθούν τα προβλήματά τους ...αυτό δεν αλλάζει όμως την αλήθεια ...

φιλικά και χωρίς ίχνος έριδας μαζί σου...

----------


## atheos71

Η εμφάνιση προβλημάτων στους μη έχοντες δε λύνει τα προβλήματα των εχόντων.Το ζητούμενο είναι να λυθούν προβλήματα εκεί που υπάρχουν αλλά και να μην εμφανιστούν σ'όποιους δεν έχουν.Ειλικρινά με χαροποιεί -τό ΄χω εκφράσει- ότι υπάρχουν ευχαριστημένοι χρήστες.Και η αλήθεια είναι ότι δε γίνεται να είναι κάποιος αμιγώς δυσαρεστημένος η ικανοποιημένος.Το κόστος αντικειμενικά είναι βατό έως χαμηλό(προσωπικά το κρίνω χωρίς να έχω καμία ιδιαίτερη οικονομ. δυνατότητα) ,χωρίς βέβαια , να σημαίνει ότι οι ληφθείσες υπηρεσίες πρέπει να είναι λειψές.
Κρατώ λοιπόν τις θετικές εντυπώσεις και αναμένω τη βελτίωση των όποιων προβλημάτων έχω.Δε μ'αρέσει;Φεύγω , υπάρχουν κι άλλοι ,ίσως καλύτεροι ή χειρότεροι.

----------


## rubadub

Να μπώ και εγώ στην κουβέντα σαν πο*δή...χεχεχε...
Δηλαδή φίλε CMS το ότι το 60% των πελατών μιας εταιρίας έχει προβλήματα 
(http://www.adslgr.com/forum/poll.php...lts&pollid=948) είναι οκ, επιδή το υπόλοιπο 40% είναι οκ? Και είναι και μπόλικοι?????

Έχεις δίκιο για το ότι οι χ΄ρηστες που γράφουν στο forum, γράφουν γιατί έχουν προβλήματα, αλλα η άποψή μου είναι ότι υπάρχει πολύ κόσμος που έχει προβλήματα αλλα:

1. Δεν ξέρει να τα ανιχνέυσει....αντε πες εσυ στον πατέρα μου να τεστάρει την γραμμή του, για να δεί τί ταχύτητες πιάνει....
2. τρώει την καραμέλα ότι "σε 10 ημέρες όλα θα είναι οκ", και περιμένει....Κοίτα πόσοι περιμένουν στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες αβασάνιστα, και θα καταλάβεις ότι υπάρχόυν πολύ τέτοιοι
3. Δεν ξέρει που να παραπονεθεί δημόσια
4. Δεν μπαίνουν όλοι σε fora για να βρούν άκρη....
Συνεπώς λαμβάνω υπόψιν αυτό που λές, αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλοι τόσοι που δεν έχουν/ξέρουν/θέλουν να παραπονεθούν!!

Βασικά το θέμα δεν με αφορά άμεσα (ούτε ON έχω, ούτε κάποιο συμφέρων για να δυσφιμήσω  την ΟΝ). Αλλα δεν αντέχω την βόλεψη και τον ωχαδερφισμό.... Αν ήσουν εσύ αυτός που έπαιζαν μπαλάκι (όπως ήμουν εγώ με άλλη εταιρία), αν ήσουν εσύ αυτός που δεν απολάμβανες τις υπηρεσίες που πληρώνεις, τότε να έβλεπα πώς θα αντιδρούσες αν σου έλεγα εγώ ότι Η τάδε είναι καλή εταιρία, ένα 40% ευχαριστιμένων πελατών είναι καλός δείκτης.......

Και στην τελική, το ποσοστό ευχαριστημένων του ΟΤΕ΄ήταν ΠΑΝΤΑ πολύ επάνω του 40%, αλλά όλοι κράζαμε...νευριάζω απίστευτα που μας κάνουν τα ίδια και χειρότερα, αλλά επιδή είναι εναλακτικοί και μας απάλαξαν απο την τυραννία του ΟΤΕ τους ανεχόμαστε.....
Λυπάμαι γιατί καθυμερινά βλέπω ότι "Το μή χείρον βέλτιστον" το έχουμε υιοθετήσει για τα καλά στην Ελλάδα....

Είναι γλυκός ο καναπές, και ποιός κουνιέται τώρα.... :Thumb down:

----------


## mortal_kombat

Εγω παντως εχτες το βραδυ ειχα ΠΛΗΡΗ διακοπη ολων των υπηρεσιων...το dslam ιλιου λεει μαζι με αυτο του περιστεριου ειχαν προβλημα.....σαμποταζ??χαχαχαχαχαχα δεν ξερω το μονο σιγουρο ειναι πως πλεον η on εχει καταντησει αηδια...τι να πει κανεις!!σαν πληρως ενεργοποιημενος πελατης εδω και 6 μηνες πια..λεω μονο μια λεξη!!!ΕΛΕΟΣ και αμαν  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## CMS

Φίλε lee perry, λυπάμαι αλλά ξεκινάς από λάθος υπόθεση ...κατά την άποψή μου ...

το 60% των χρηστών του forum που έχει προβλήματα δεν αποτελεί ούτε κριτήριο ούτε υπόθεση εργασίας ...αποτελεί δείγμα (επί συνόλου 40.000 χρηστών) λιγότερο από το 5 τοις χιλίοις ... και είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι στο forum γράφουν κατά κόρον χρήστες με προβλήματα ...συνεπώς εμένα με εντυπωσιάζει το αντίθετο ..ότι βρέθηκαν και 50 χρήστες της ΟΝ ...που ψήφισαν και έγραψαν ότι δεν έχουν προβλήματα ...αυτό για μένα έχει μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα ...αν έχει για σένα το ανάποδο ...δεν θα χαλάσουμε τις καρδιές μας ...

έγραψες για τον πατέρα σου ...αντίθετα ο πεθερός μου έχει υπηρεσίες λουκούμι από την ΟΝ ...τί να κάνουμε τώρα ? να μιλάμε και για εκείνους που δεν συμμετέχουν στο forum ?

----------


## cnp5

> Να μπώ και εγώ στην κουβέντα σαν πο*δή...χεχεχε...
> Δηλαδή φίλε CMS το ότι το 60% των πελατών μιας εταιρίας έχει προβλήματα 
> (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/poll.php...lts&pollid=948) είναι οκ, επιδή το υπόλοιπο 40% είναι οκ? Και είναι και μπόλικοι?????
> 
> Έχεις δίκιο για το ότι οι χ΄ρηστες που γράφουν στο forum, γράφουν γιατί έχουν προβλήματα, αλλα η άποψή μου είναι ότι υπάρχει πολύ κόσμος που έχει προβλήματα αλλα:
> 
> 1. Δεν ξέρει να τα ανιχνέυσει....αντε πες εσυ στον πατέρα μου να τεστάρει την γραμμή του, για να δεί τί ταχύτητες πιάνει....
> 2. τρώει την καραμέλα ότι "σε 10 ημέρες όλα θα είναι οκ", και περιμένει....Κοίτα πόσοι περιμένουν στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες αβασάνιστα, και θα καταλάβεις ότι υπάρχόυν πολύ τέτοιοι
> 3. Δεν ξέρει που να παραπονεθεί δημόσια
> ...


Το βασικό πρόβλημα σε όλη αυτή τη κουβέντα είναι ότι πραγματικά δε ξέρουμε πόσοι έχουν πρόβλημα και πόσοι δεν έχουν... Τα ποσοστά που αναφέρεις, φίλε lee perry και CMS, δεν είναι ενδεικτικά και σίγουρα δε μπορούμε να κρίνουμε από τα λεγόμενα των χρηστών σε αυτό το forum αν η on (ή όποιος άλλος εναλλακτικός) έχει περισσότερους χρήστες με προβλήματα ή όχι.

Ας περιοριστούμε λοιπόν στην έκθεση των προβλημάτων του κάθε χρήστη και αν μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε ο ένας τον άλλον, άλλωστε αυτός είναι και ο λόγος ύπαρξης αυτού του forum  :Wink:

----------


## CMS

Απλά Κώστα , παρέθεσα τις απόψεις μου ότι ήμουν ευχαριστημένος χρήστης και δέχτηκα κάποια σχόλια ...τίποτα δεν μπορεί να με ανακόψει από το να τα σχολιάσω ...

Λόγος ύπαρξης του forum είναι επίσης να καταγραφούν τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά σχόλια ...

----------


## cnp5

> Απλά Κώστα , παρέθεσα τις απόψεις μου ότι ήμουν ευχαριστημένος χρήστης και δέχτηκα κάποια σχόλια ...τίποτα δεν μπορεί να με ανακόψει από το να τα σχολιάσω ...


Και πολύ καλά κάνεις  :Smile:  
Προσπάθησα απλός, με τον τρόπο μου, να πω ότι δεν είναι όλα άσπρα ή μαύρα, μάλλον προς το γκρι τα βλέπω... τον ακριβή τόνο όμως (ποιο πολύ μαύρο ή ποιο πολύ άσπρο) δε τον ξέρω...  :Smile:  ελπίζω να είναι ποιο πολύ άσπρο...  :Smile:

----------


## rubadub

Παιδιά δεν θέλω να παρεξηγιθώ με κανέναν, οκ? Αυτό προς αποφυγήν...


@cms Αν για εσένα δεν αποτελεί κριτήριο το ότι οι περισσότεροι εδω μέσα έχουν πρόβλημα, τι να πώ. Ελπίζω να μην αγοράζεις και με αυτο το σκεπτικό αυτοκίνητα.....
Τα νούμερα έιναι νούμερα και είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα η μετάφρασή τους, αλλα η αντικειμενικότητα πρέπει είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτη....Αφού μετράς το ότι οι περισσότεροι που γράφουν  έχουν πρόβλημα, οφείλεις να υπολογίσεις και αυτούς που έχουν πρόβλημα και δεν το γράφουν! λάθος?

Α, και το 40,000 χρήστες ξαναδέστο πριν το γράψεις....Μείωσέ το κατα 10,000, και αφαίρεσε και αυτούς που φέυγουν......
Και τέλος, δεν παρέθεσες τις απόψεις σου οτι απλά ήσουν ευχαριστημένος.... για να μην λέμε και ξελέμε......ΤΟ "ανακρίβειες" σου λέει κατι????

----------


## CMS

Δεν μου λέει τίποτα ... ανακρίβεια φυσικά ήταν ότι υπάρχουν λίγοι ευχαριστημένοι και τυχεροί χρήστες στην ΟΝ ...τί να κάνουμε αν διαφωνείς ή αν σε πικραίνει αυτό ...είναι απλά ανακρίβεια ...

ΥΓ .Εχω καλό αυτοκίνητο και καλό πάροχο Isp ...είμαι επαρκώς ευχαριστημένος και από τα δύο ...

----------


## rubadub

Α, και το ότι βρέθικαν χρήστες που έγραψαν ότι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα εμένα δεν με ξαφνιάζει καθόλου....Δείχνει αντικειμενικότητα και συμμετοχή, και το forum όσο καιρό το διαβάζω ΄(πολύ πριν γίνω μέλος)  δείχνει ότι έχει μπόλικο και απο τα δύο!!!!
Θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να σκεφθούν ότι "εγω δεν ΄εχω πρόβλημα, δεν με ενδιαφέρει", αλλα δεν το έκαναν....

----------


## CMS

> Α, και το ότι βρέθικαν χρήστες που έγραψαν ότι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα εμένα δεν με ξαφνιάζει καθόλου....


Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου ...αυτό απλά έγραψα και εγώ από την αρχή του διαλόγου ...

τα υπόλοιπα είναι για τις εταιρείες δημοσκόπησης ... με αφήνουν αδιάφορο ...το πρώτο όμως σημείο ήταν και το έναυσμα της αρχικής μου απάντησης ...

----------


## rubadub

Οκ φίλε CMS, κατάλαβα.....Άστο, πάω να μιλήσω με τα ντουβάρια του γραφείου μου, σίγουρα θα είναι πιο ανοιχτόμυαλα......

Δεν έχω λόγο να πικραίνομαι για τίποτα, και μην προσπαθείς να μειώσεις τα λεγόμενά μου...Όπως είπα ούτε λόγο έχω να μειώσω την ΟΝ, ούτε να εξυψώσω κάποιον άλλο....Ούτε προβλήματα έχω πλέον με την σύνδεση/τηλέφωνο/fax μου, μιας και γύρισα πίσω στον ΟΤΕ μετά τα ρεζιλίκια κάποιων "εναλλακτικών".... 

Εσύ να 'σαι καλά, και άσε τους άλλους να....κουρεύονται....


Πάντα φιλικά, αλλά με απόλυτη ειλικρίνεια......

κωνσταντίνος

----------


## CMS

Αφού μιλάς και με τα ντουβάρια του γραφείου σου πάλι καλά ... :Razz: 

να δέχεσαι τον διάλογο ... διακρίνεται και η πίκρα σου από τις κακές σου εμπειρίες με εναλλακτικούς ...γιατί σε πειράζει αυτό ? γιατί τα βάζεις με τους άλλους ?

φιλικά

----------


## Takerman

> Προσπάθησα απλός, με τον τρόπο μου, να πω ότι δεν είναι όλα άσπρα ή μαύρα, μάλλον προς το γκρι τα βλέπω... τον ακριβή τόνο όμως (ποιο πολύ μαύρο ή ποιο πολύ άσπρο) δε τον ξέρω...  ελπίζω να είναι ποιο πολύ άσπρο...




Off Topic


		Μου θύμισες τη γκρί κάρτα απο τα σεμινάρια φωτογραφίας. Να μη μας περνάνε και άσχετους μερικοί επαγγελματίες εδώ μέσα.   :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## doikon

> το 60% των χρηστών του forum που έχει προβλήματα δεν αποτελεί ούτε κριτήριο ούτε υπόθεση εργασίας ...αποτελεί δείγμα (επί συνόλου 40.000 χρηστών) λιγότερο από το 5 τοις χιλίοις ... *και είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι στο forum γράφουν κατά κόρον χρήστες με προβλήματα ...*


Κι όμως μάγκες, αυτή είναι η πάσα αλήθεια!! Πάρα πολύ σωστά τα λέει ο CMS.
Μέσα στο/στα Forum μπαίνουν και απαντάνε άτομα που βασικά *ΕΧΟΥΝ προβλήματα!!!*

Αυτό πρέπει να το καταλάβουμε...Χωρίς φυσικά αυτό να σημαίνει ότι ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν προβλήματα!Πάντα υπήρχαν, υπάρχουν και ΠΑΝΤΑ θα υπάρχουν.....Διαολομηχανήματα βρε αδελφέ μου  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## themos.kabouras

υπαρχει καποιος να εχει ενεργοποιησει την nova να μας πει πως γινετε???

----------


## CMS

αν δεν κάνω λάθος γίνεται και on line από τις επιλογές στο κανάλι της ΝΟΒΑ στην IPTV ... το έχει κάνει σίγουρα ο ultracg7 ...

----------


## giwrgosth

Για να λέμε τα πράγμτα με το όνομά τους τo σίγουρο είναι ότι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των πελατών της ΟΝ είναι ικανοποιημένοι. Αν είχαν όλοι προβλήματα θα είχε γίνει πόλεμος! Το σίγουρο επίσης είναι ότι η ΟΝ έχει το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό δυσαρεστημένων πελατών από τις υπόλοιπες εταιρείες και ίσως γι΄ αυτό το λόγο δείχνει σα να είναι όλοι δυσαρεστημένοι, γιατί οι πιο πολλοί που θα γράψουν έχουν πραγματικά πρόβλημα και έτσι πιο πολύ φαίνοντε εδώ οι δυσαρεστημένοι χρηστές και όχι οι ικανοποιημένοι.
Αν δεν είχα προβλήματα με την ΟΝ θα έγραφα εδώ μόνο συμβουλές προς νέους πελάτες και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα έγραφα κάθε μέρα "τι καλή που είναι η ΟΝ και τι σφαίρα πάει". Όμως τώρα που για μένα η ΟΝ είναι πρόβλημα από μόνη της, λογικό είναι να γράφω κάθε μέρα τα προβλήματά μου και να την αποκαλώ πάτο, μπακάλικο και τυχάρπαστη, γιατί εμένα αυτή την εντύπωση μου αφήνει.
Ο κάθε υποψήφιος πελάτης ας κάνει μια βόλτα να διαβάσει τα προβλήματα όλων των παρόχων και ας αποφασίσει τελικά ποιος έχει τα λιγότερα και τι τον ικανοποιεί. Αν και πάλι δεν θα βγάλει άκρη, γιατί και εγώ πριν φύγω από την Tellas είδα ότι η ΟΝ μαζί με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ είχαν τα λιγότερα ποσοστά σε παράπονα και μέσα σε ένα μήνα η ΟΝ έχει τα περισσότερα. Τα πάντα μπορούν να αλλάξουν από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη.
Αυτό φυσικά θα δείξει, εκ των υστέρων πάντα, τη σοβαρότητα μιας εταιρείας, γιατί αν δεν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί στη ζήτηση απλά απέτυχε και έφαγε κόκκινη! Το ίδιο με την Tellas δηλαδή, που ξεκίνησε πριν ένα χρόνο να πουλά κάτι για το οποίο δεν ήταν έτοιμη, άρα στα μάτια μου δεν είναι σοβαρή, αλλά τουλάχιστον είχε την δικαιολογία του πρωτάρη. Αυτοί εδώ όμως? Δεν έμαθαν από τα λάθη των άλλων? Αν υποθέσουμε ότι δεν έμαθαν απέτυχαν, αν πάλι έμαθαν αλλά δεν ήθελαν, τότε τα πράγματα είναι χειρότερα!

----------


## rubadub

> Αφού μιλάς και με τα ντουβάρια του γραφείου σου πάλι καλά ...
> 
> να δέχεσαι τον διάλογο ... διακρίνεται και η πίκρα σου από τις κακές σου εμπειρίες με εναλλακτικούς ...γιατί σε πειράζει αυτό ? γιατί τα βάζεις με τους άλλους ?
> 
> φιλικά



Φίλε μου πάς να με πείσεις ότι η Ον έιναι οκ, και ότι λίγοι είναι αυτοί που έχουν πρόβλημα....¨οτι και να λέμε σε 120+ σελίδες post, δεν το δέχεσαι και εν ολίγοις το περνάς σαν αποδεκτές απώλειες...ε΄γω είμαι αυτός που δεν δέχομαι το διάλογο???  :Worthy: 
Η πικρα μου δεν διακρίνεται, ο ίδιος το ανέφερα παραπάνω....
Δεν τα βάζω με τους άλλους, τα βάζω με αυτούς που επικροτούν μια δραματική κατάσταση αγνοόντας τα προβλήματα των αλλων....Και δεν με πειράζει τόσο στην προκειμένη περίπτωση μιας και όπως είπα το θέμα δεν με αφορά άμμεσα (δεν είμαι καν στην ΟΝ), έμμεσα όμως με εξοργίζουν αυτοί που αδιαφορούν για το σύνολο......
Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, ειλικρινά δεν στο εύχομαι αλλα θα ήθελα πολύ να σε δώ στην αντιπέρα όχθη, να έχεις εσύ πρόβλημα και να σου λέω εγώ ότι είσαι παράλογος που παραπονιέσαι......

----------


## papakion

...αντε βγαλε ακρη τωρα...  :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

> αν δεν κάνω λάθος γίνεται και on line από τις επιλογές στο κανάλι της ΝΟΒΑ στην IPTV ... το έχει κάνει σίγουρα ο *ultracg7* ...


Με κάλεσε κανείς;  :Evil:

----------


## rubadub

βγήκε λίγο off, e? :No no:  sorry, over and out

----------


## Avesael

> υπαρχει καποιος να εχει ενεργοποιησει την nova να μας πει πως γινετε???


Μέσω του μενού της ΝΟΒΑ, εύκολα και μέσα σε 10' είσαι ενεργοποιημένος.
Επιλέγεις το το πακέτο που θες, δίνει κωδικο 1234, αποδέχεσαι το συμβόλαιο και είσαι ΟΚ!

----------


## Takerman

> Μέσω του μενού της ΝΟΒΑ, εύκολα και μέσα σε 10' είσαι ενεργοποιημένος.
> Επιλέγεις το το πακέτο που θες, δίνει κωδικο 1234, αποδέχεσαι το συμβόλαιο και είσαι ΟΚ!




Off Topic


		και μετά βλέπεις το avatar του Ultra χωρίς ρούχα.  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		και μετά βλέπεις το avatar του Ultra χωρίς ρούχα.




Off Topic


		 ου ου ! Ντροπή!  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## grphoto

> *έμμεσα όμως με εξοργίζουν αυτοί που αδιαφορούν για το σύνολο......*...


Το θεμα ειναι ποιο ειναι το συνολο  :Wink: 

Ακουσε καλυτερα τον giwrgosth που ειναι ενας πραγματικα δυσαρεστημενος πελατης της ΟΝ με πραγματικα σημαντικα προβληματα, αλλα μπορει να καταλαβει πεντε πραγματα που ολοι τα καταλαβαινουμε.

----------


## atheos71

To νήμα θα έπρεπε να έχει τίτλο "Διαξιφισμοί ενεργοποιημένων χρηστών της On Telecoms".....

----------


## rubadub

> To νήμα θα έπρεπε να έχει τίτλο "Διαξιφισμοί ενεργοποιημένων χρηστών της On Telecoms".....


Όχι, γιατί εγώ δεν έιμαι ενεργός χρήστης της ON..... :Whistle:

----------


## grphoto

Ε τοτε εχεις βρει λαθος νημα να γραφεις  :Wink: 

Εδω οπως λεει ειναι "Εντυπώσεις ενεργοποιημένων χρηστών της On Telecoms"  :Wink:

----------


## rubadub

> Το θεμα ειναι ποιο ειναι το συνολο 
> 
> Ακουσε καλυτερα τον giwrgosth που ειναι ενας πραγματικα δυσαρεστημενος πελατης της ΟΝ με πραγματικα σημαντικα προβληματα, αλλα μπορει να καταλαβει πεντε πραγματα που ολοι τα καταλαβαινουμε.


Ο giwrgosth καλά τα λεέι, και μπράβο του (δεν ειρωνέυομαι!) που αντέχει και γράφει τόσο ήρεμα με τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει....

Εγώ (λόγω ηλικίας, βράζει το αίμα μου βρε παιδί μου  :Embarassed: ) δεν τα βλέπω τόσο ήρεμα. Αντιθέτω τα βλέπω ακριβώς όπως με βλέπει η κάθε εταιρία...Απο την στιγμή ππου με "βλέπει" κάθε μήνα (με τον λογαριασμό) σαν ικανοποιημένο πελάτη, οφείλει να με έχει και ικανοποιημένο...
Δεν με νοιάζει γιατί και πώς, θέλω αυτό που πληρώνω.... (Και δεν αναφέρομαι στα ουτοπικά 24 ΜΒ....) Θα δεχτεί κανείς τις δικές μου δικαιολογίες όταν δεν πληρώσω το λογαριασμό? Δεν νομίζω....

........Auto merged post: rubadub added 6 Minutes and 42 Seconds later........




> Ε τοτε εχεις βρει λαθος νημα να γραφεις 
> 
> Εδω οπως λεει ειναι "Εντυπώσεις ενεργοποιημένων χρηστών της On Telecoms"


Αν ξέρω κάτι δηλαδή απο την σύνδεση του father moy, να μην το postαρω γιατί δεν έχω εγώ ΟΝ?????

----------


## amora

> Μέσω του μενού της ΝΟΒΑ, εύκολα και μέσα σε 10' είσαι ενεργοποιημένος.
> Επιλέγεις το το πακέτο που θες, δίνει κωδικο 1234, αποδέχεσαι το συμβόλαιο και είσαι ΟΚ!


...και μετά παρακαλάς να μην κοπεί η IPTV για καμιά εβδομάδα, γιατί τότε χάνεις και τη ΝΟΒΑ, χωρίς αποζημίωση σύμφωνα με την "πολιτική της ΟΝ" (δικά τους λόγια)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marioscs

Τελικά μου ήρθε απ' εκεί που δε το περίμενα... Αντί να μου κάνει πρόβλημα η ΟΝ με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο, μου κάνει πρόβλημα ο courier....

Αρχικά δεν είχε έρθει καν μήνυμα / ειδοποίηση για εξοπλισμό, και αφού επικοινώνησα εγώ με την ΟΝ και έκλεισα ραντεβού για σήμερα 9:00-13:00 το πρωί, δεν έχει έρθει κανείς να μου φέρει εξοπλισμό... μάλλον τον δώσανε στον Άγιο Βασίλη...

Πήρα ξανά τώρα τηλ. και μου είπανε θα επικοινωνήσουν σήμερα μαζί μου για να με ενημερώσουν....

Εν το μεταξύ, αν εγώ δεν είχα εξοπλισμό ήδη, δε θα μπορούσα να είμαι στο Internet... Ο λογαριασμός αρχίζει να χρεώνετε κανονικά από τη μέρα ενεργοποίησης? ή λαμβάνουν και υπ' όψιν την παραλαβή εξοπλισμού?

----------


## grphoto

> Αν ξέρω κάτι δηλαδή απο την σύνδεση του father moy, να μην το postαρω γιατί δεν έχω εγώ ΟΝ?????



Αν εχει προβληματα ο πατερας σου ας δωσει τον κωδικο του και το ονομα του στον Erateino να συμπεριληφθει στην καταγγελια.

Πολυ προοδευτικος παντως μπαμπας, ο υιος ΟΤΕ και ο μπαμπας ΟΝ, τι ηθελε στην ΟΝ τα δωρεαν τηλεφωνα στο εξωτερικο?  :Razz:

----------


## rubadub

> Αν εχει προβληματα ο πατερας σου ας δωσει τον κωδικο του και το ονομα του στον Erateino να συμπεριληφθει στην καταγγελια.
> 
> Πολυ προοδευτικος παντως μπαμπας, ο υιος ΟΤΕ και ο μπαμπας ΟΝ, τι ηθελε στην ΟΝ τα δωρεαν τηλεφωνα στο εξωτερικο?



O father θυσιάστηκε στο βωμό της ανακάλυψης....τον έκανα πειραματόζωο.. :ROFL: ..΄

----------


## Avesael

> ...και μετά παρακαλάς να μην κοπεί η IPTV για καμιά εβδομάδα, γιατί τότε χάνεις και τη ΝΟΒΑ, χωρίς αποζημίωση σύμφωνα με την "πολιτική της ΟΝ" (δικά τους λόγια)


Υποτίθεται ότι πριν προχωρήσεις σε αυτό το βήμα, είσαι σίγουρος ότι η γραμμή σου είναι σχετικά σταθερή, και ότι (στους 8 μήνες που είμαι εγώ) δεν έχεις προβλήματα με την IPtv...
Διαφορετικά δεν το κάνεις...
Εγώ, δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα εδώ και 1,5 μήνα που τη λειτουργώ τη ΝΟΒΑ...

----------


## cnp5

(οι αναφορές στην HOL και Forthnet είναι τυχαία διαλεγμένες)
2 πράγματα δε κατάλαβα... από που προκύπτει ότι η On έχει τους περισσότερους δυσαρεστημένους χρήστες; Και γιατί οι υπόλοιποι είναι σε καλύτερη μοίρα;

Κανείς μας δε ξέρει το πραγματικό αριθμό δυσαρεστημένων σε κάθε πάροχο... μόνο ο ίδιος ο πάροχος. Όλα τα νούμερα που ακούστηκαν έχουν μια μικρή ή μεγάλη δόση ανακρίβειας. Βλέποντας τις εντυπώσεις σε κάθε πάροχο μπορείς να βγάλεις κάποια συμπεράσματα για το πως κινούνται τα πράγματα μια συγκεκριμένη στιγμή. 
Το καλοκαίρι για παράδειγμα... δύσκολα έβρισκες νήμα στην On με πρόβλημα (μετά τον Ιούλιο και μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο). 
Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Ότι όλοι οι πελάτες ήταν ευχαριστημένοι; Φυσικά και όχι...
Ταυτόχρονα έβλεπες νήματα σε forthnet και hol που έβγαζαν μάτι... 

Τώρα ποια είναι η κατάσταση; Από τα τέλη Νοεμβρίου, τα προβλήματα στην On έχουν σαφώς μειωθεί (τουλάχιστον οι αναφορές τους εδώ). 
Τι έγινε; λύθηκαν ως δια μαγείας όλα; Μάλλον όχι... απλός περιορίστηκαν. 

Στα forum της HOL και Forthnet; Και εκεί τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς καλύτερα από το καλοκαίρι... 
Δεν αντιμετωπίζουν ποια πρόβλημα πελάτες των 2 αυτών εταιριών; Φυσικά και όχι... Πριν μια εβδομάδα ήμουν στα κεντρικά της HOL και γινόταν και εκεί χαμός από ακυρώσεις λόγο μη παροχής υπηρεσιών...

Ας αφήσουμε συγκρίσεις με άλλους παρόχους (ρόδα είναι και γυρίζει και πολλές φορές έχει επιβεβαιωθεί αυτό) και ας ασχοληθούμε με την On... 

Τα περισσότερα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν οι πελάτες, σε όλους τους παρόχους, έχουν να κάνουν με προβλήματα των ίδιων των πελατών (φίλτρα, καλώδια κτλ). Μερικά έχουν να κάνουν με προβλήματα δικτύου χαλκού (κακές γραμμές, μεγάλος θόρυβος, κακή συντήρηση κτλ). Τέλος υπάρχουν και προβλήματα που έχουν να κάνουν με τον κάθε πάροχο (έλλειψη υποδομών, προβλήματα σε εξοπλισμό, μη διάθεση κόμβων για νέες συνδέσεις κτλ). Πως όλα τα παραπάνω μοιράζονται σε κάθε πάροχο ξέρει κανείς; Αν ξέρει ας το αναφέρει εδώ για να το μάθουμε... Διαφορετικά ας ακούσουμε τα προβλήματα και τις εντυπώσεις του καθενός, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι η κάθε περίπτωση εκφράζει και το σύνολο των πελατών του κάθε παρόχου... 

Συγκρίσεις και κρίσεις για τον κάθε πάροχο, δυστυχώς, κανείς μας δε μπορεί να κάνει. Μόνο τη προσωπική μας εντύπωση μπορούμε να πούμε... Τίποτα λιγότερο, τίποτα περισσότερο.

@rubadub: Εγώ δε θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου πειραματόζωο, καθώς οι τεχνολογία που η On χρησιμοποιεί δεν είναι κάτι καινούργιο ή καινοτόμο...

----------


## papakion

> O father θυσιάστηκε στο βωμό της ανακάλυψης....τον έκανα πειραματόζωο....΄


κανε παιδια να δεις καλό λεγαν οι παλιοτεροι  :Shocked:

----------


## giwrgosth

Ναι αλλά με την αναξιοπιστία των παρόχων μας και κυρίως της ΟΝ ποτέ δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος ότι επειδή δουλεύει η IPTV για ένα Χ χρονικό διάστημα θα δουλέψει και τότε που πληρώνεις τη NOVA. Είναι και ο νόμος του Μέρφι  :Razz: 
Καλό θα ήταν από τη στιγμή που κάποιος συνδρομητής έχει πρόβλημα να μην τον χρεώνουν για τις ώρες που είναι εκτός με ευθύνη της ΟΝ, γιατί δεν είναι και λίγα τα χρήματα, 2 ευρώ την ημέρα περίπου.

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Λοιπόοοον....το λαστιχάκι μου δείχνει 

Up Stream
511 (Kbps.)

Down Stream
 10236 (Kbps.)

Τηλέφωνο μπορώ μόνο να πάρω και όχι να με πάρουν...
Παίρνω στο CC...και τι μου λένε?

"Δεν έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί , είστε μέσω ΟΤΕ ακόμα!Να περιμένετε sms"

Υ.Γ. 1  Παίρνω στο 134 και δεν δουλεύει, και βγαίνει ηχητικό μήνυμα από μια της On
Y.Γ. 2  Τραγικο???  :ROFL:

----------


## giwrgosth

> 2 πράγματα δε κατάλαβα... από που προκύπτει ότι η On έχει τους περισσότερους δυσαρεστημένους χρήστες; Και γιατί οι υπόλοιποι είναι σε καλύτερη μοίρα;


Αν ρωτάς εμένα αναφέρθηκα στους χρήστες του forum, σίγουρα το τι γίνετε πιο έξω δεν το γνωρίζει κανείς μας.
Αλλά εδώ στο forum και πάντα στο τελευταίο διάστημα, αν έχεις ανοιχτό το ispy και παρακολουθείς τα θέματα θα δεις ότι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των θεμάτων σχετικών με τους πάροχους είναι για την ΟΝ και τα περισσότερα από αυτά έχουν να κάνουν με προβλήματα.
Μπορεί κάποιος να υποθέσει και ότι το forum είναι ο καθρέπτης της κοινωνίας μας, δεν μπορεί να μπαίνουν μόνο δυσαρεστημένοι από την ΟΝ και όχι από τους υπόλοιπους.
Για τα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις φυσικά συμφωνώ μαζί σου.

edit
Όπως έχει γραφτεί και αλλού το άλλο ΣΚ έχει ο Μάνεσης στην εκπομπή του κάποιο θέμα σχετικό. Δεν είπε με ποια εταιρεία θα ασχοληθεί κυρίως (η ΟΝ είναι φυσικά), αλλά από χθες που το ανακοίνωσε έχει δεχτεί πολλά τηλέφωνα από πελάτες εναλλακτικών που κάνουν καταγγελίες για τις υπηρεσίες τους και μαντέψτε από ποια εταιρεία είναι οι περισσότεροι... Σωστά, οι μισοί τουλάχιστον είναι πελάτες της ΟΝ! Τυχαίο?

----------


## CMS

zero_cool, Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση ... μην ανησυχείς για το cc της ΟΝ ...αν έχεις πρόβλημα προσπάθησε να μιλήσεις με τεχνικό της ΟΝ ...τους πρώτους μήνες το cc ...δεν ξέρει σίγουρα ότι είσαι ενεργοποιημένος ..πρέπει να τους το λες ... :Razz: 

τηλεφωνάκι θα έχεις εισερχόμενες από το απόγευμα ή αύριο ... αφού έχεις εξερχόμενες ...πάει καλά ... είναι θέμα χρόνου ...

----------


## papakion

Εισαι πια εντελώς ενεργοποιημενος On... εκκρεμει το θεμα της φορητότητας (σε μερικές ωρες ή 1 μερα θα ειναι όλα οκ)... αστο το cc! μεγιά!

(τι θα γινε βρε CMS σημερα?? μαλλον ειναι κουρασμενο το papakion)

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Mάλιστα...για να δούμε...
Θέλω όμως να μιλήσω και με κάποιον τεχνικό να του πώ να με ανεβάσει λίγο...
(Για αυτό πήρα το CC βασικά,αλλά με αυτό που μου είπαν με γείωσαν!  :Razz: )

Αφου με 21db attenuation σηκώνει κι άλλα mbps η γραμμή μου!

Α!Πριν το ξεχάσω...στο myΟn πότε θα μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω τα email , τις πληροφορίες χρέωσης κτλ??

----------


## CMS

> Mάλιστα...για να δούμε...
> Θέλω όμως να μιλήσω και με κάποιον τεχνικό να του πώ να με ανεβάσει λίγο...
> (Για αυτό πήρα το CC βασικά,αλλά με αυτό που μου είπαν με γείωσαν! )
> 
> Αφου με 21db attenuation σηκώνει κι άλλα mbps η γραμμή μου!
> 
> Α!Πριν το ξεχάσω...στο myΟn πότε θα μπορώ να ενεργοποιήσω τα email , τις πληροφορίες χρέωσης κτλ??


κανονικά γίνεται αμέσως αλλά ίσως να πάρει και μερικές μέρες ...καλό είναι να το ζητήσεις και γραπτώς και τηλεφωνικώς ...την διαδικασία να ενεργοποιήσεις τα e-mail σου την ξέρεις ?

----------


## zErO_cOoL

> ...την διαδικασία να ενεργοποιήσεις τα e-mail σου την ξέρεις ?


Όχι!   :Sad: 




> καλό είναι να το ζητήσεις και γραπτώς και τηλεφωνικώς


Γραπτώς? Πως?

----------


## CMS

ΟΚ ..έχει ξαναγραφτεί και σε παλιότερα νήματα ... πρέπει αρχικά να ανοίξεις την σχετική οθόνη για λογαριασμούς αλληλογραφίας στο myon ...ελπίζω να είναι ενεργοποιημένη αλλιώς πρέπει να το ζητήσεις ...μετά πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσεις το πρώτο e-mail σου που είναι by default το ονοματεπώνυμό σου όπως ακριβώς στο myon ... η ενεργοποίηση γίνεται με το κουμπί   (@) που βρίσκεται πάνω δεξιά ...στην οθόνη του e-mail ...μετά μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις ότι άλλα e-mail θέλεις (με διαφορετικά ονόματα της αρεσκείας σου και Passwords) ...το πρώτο όμως θα είναι σταθερό και δεν αλλάζει ...το χρησιμοποιεί η ΟΝ για να σου στέλνει πληροφορίες και συ αν το θέλεις ... για να κάνεις log in χρειάζεσαι το ονοματεπώνυμό σου στο e-mail αυτό και το password που έχεις δώσει στο myon ...  αυτά για το web mail ...

να μην διστάζεις να στέλνεις fax στην ΟΝ με το κάθε πρόβλημα που έχεις ...γιατί σίγουρα κάποιος τεχνικός θα το διαβάσει και θα σου απαντήσει ..και θα κατοχυρώνεσαι κιόλας ότι το ζήτησες ...και φυσικά να προσπαθείς και με το τηλέφωνο ...

υπάρχουν πληροφορίες στον Οδηγό του φίλου Μάρκου στα ΑΡΘΡΑ του forum ...

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Το έπιασα αυτό... άρα πρέπει να περιμένω να φύγει το παρακάτω μήνυμα από το 
Διαχείριση Του Ηλεκτρονικού Ταχυδρομείου Μου :

"Η υπηρεσία σας δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμη."  

 :Wink:

----------


## CMS

> Το έπιασα αυτό... άρα πρέπει να περιμένω να φύγει το παρακάτω μήνυμα από το 
> Διαχείριση Του Ηλεκτρονικού Ταχυδρομείου Μου :
> 
> "Η υπηρεσία σας δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμη."


σωστά ...γιατί να περιμένεις όμως ..? ζήτησέ το κιόλας φίλε μου ...

----------


## cnp5

> Αν ρωτάς εμένα αναφέρθηκα στους χρήστες του forum, σίγουρα το τι γίνετε πιο έξω δεν το γνωρίζει κανείς μας.
> Αλλά εδώ στο forum και πάντα στο τελευταίο διάστημα, αν έχεις ανοιχτό το ispy και παρακολουθείς τα θέματα θα δεις ότι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των θεμάτων σχετικών με τους πάροχους είναι για την ΟΝ και τα περισσότερα από αυτά έχουν να κάνουν με προβλήματα.
> Μπορεί κάποιος να υποθέσει και ότι το forum είναι ο καθρέπτης της κοινωνίας μας, δεν μπορεί να μπαίνουν μόνο δυσαρεστημένοι από την ΟΝ και όχι από τους υπόλοιπους.
> Για τα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις φυσικά συμφωνώ μαζί σου.
> 
> edit
> Όπως έχει γραφτεί και αλλού το άλλο ΣΚ έχει ο Μάνεσης στην εκπομπή του κάποιο θέμα σχετικό. Δεν είπε με ποια εταιρεία θα ασχοληθεί κυρίως (η ΟΝ είναι φυσικά), αλλά από χθες που το ανακοίνωσε έχει δεχτεί πολλά τηλέφωνα από πελάτες εναλλακτικών που κάνουν καταγγελίες για τις υπηρεσίες τους και μαντέψτε από ποια εταιρεία είναι οι περισσότεροι... Σωστά, οι μισοί τουλάχιστον είναι πελάτες της ΟΝ! Τυχαίο?


Δεν ήθελα να αναφερθώ σε εσένα προσωπικά αλλά σε όλους μας... και στο πως αναφερόμαστε στα προβλήματά μας, θεωρώντας ότι και οι υπόλοιποι είναι στην ίδια ή χειρότερη μοίρα...

Το αν ο Μάνεσης θα κάνει εκπομπή ή όχι λίγο με ενδιαφέρει... Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οποιοδήποτε θέμα προσπαθούν να ανοίξουν το κάνουν τελείως επιφανειακά και κανείς δε μπορεί να βγάλει ασφαλή συμπεράσματα (όχι για τις τηλεπικοινωνίες... αλλά για όλα τα θέματα).

Όσο για το αν είναι τυχαίο... φυσικά και δεν είναι, άλλωστε είναι τυχαίο ότι τους 2 προηγούμενους μήνες η On προσέλκυσε το ενδιαφέρων της πλειοψηφίας του αγοραστικού κοινού στην Αθήνα; Τα 2 είναι στενά συνδεδεμένα μεταξύ τους... Όσες περισσότερες αιτήσεις δέχεσαι τόσο περισσότερο αυξάνεται και ο αριθμός των προβλημάτων. Ο λόγος όμως δυσαρεστημένων με ευχαριστημένων πελατών είναι που έχει σημασία σε μια σύγκριση μεταξύ παρόχων. Αν στην On (λέω σαν παράδειγμα... τα νούμερα είναι τελείως φανταστικά) έχουμε 50000 συνδέσεις και από αυτές οι 2000 έχουν πρόβλημα, το ποσοστό είναι μόλις 4%. Αν τώρα σε έναν άλλο πάροχο έχουμε 10000 συνδέσεις και 500 με πρόβλημα το ποσοστό είναι 5%. Ποιος από τους 2 είναι χειρότερος; Αυτός με τον μεγαλύτερο ποσοτικά αριθμό προβληματικών; ή αυτός με το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό; 
Εγώ πιστεύω αυτός με το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό. Και φυσικά αν σε μια εκπομπή, του στυλ που αναφέρεις, πάρουν το 10% και από τους 2 παρόχους, της On θα είναι 200 και του άλλου μόλις 50. Μπορείς εσύ να βγάλεις ασφαλή συμπεράσματα; 

Ο μοναδικός που έχει δικαίωμα να ελέγξει την On (και κάθε πάροχο) με ασφαλή στοιχεία είναι η ΕΕΤΤ και κανένας άλλος... Κάνει τι δουλειά της σωστά η ΕΕΤΤ; 

Εδώ νομίζω ότι εστιάζονται όλα τα προβλήματα... Προχθές διάβαζα τη απαντήσεις της ΕΕΤΤ στην Ετήσια Μελέτη της Εcta για τις Ευρωπαϊκές Αγορές Τηλεπικοινωνιών. Με θλίψει είδα ότι οι μοναδικές αναφορές της ΕΕΤΤ ήταν για τον ΟΤΕ (στην αγορά υπηρεσιών Internet) και αόριστες αναφορές σε εναλλακτικούς παρόχους (ειδικά στο τομέα των προστίμων).

----------


## giwrgosth

> Αν στην On (λέω σαν παράδειγμα... τα νούμερα είναι τελείως φανταστικά) έχουμε 50000 συνδέσεις και από αυτές οι 2000 έχουν πρόβλημα, το ποσοστό είναι μόλις 4%. Αν τώρα σε έναν άλλο πάροχο έχουμε 10000 συνδέσεις και 500 με πρόβλημα το ποσοστό είναι 5%. Ποιος από τους 2 είναι χειρότερος; Αυτός με τον μεγαλύτερο ποσοτικά αριθμό προβληματικών; ή αυτός με το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό;


Σωστό αυτό, ποσοστό θα κοιτάξουμε και όχι ποσότητα, αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος τουλάχιστον Forthnet-Tellas έχουν πολύ περισσότερους χρήστες από την ΟΝ. Νομίζω και η HOL. Εδώ ακόμη και η Teledome μιλάει σήμερα για 15.000! Άρα δεν είναι και τόσο μεγάλος τελικά ο αριθμός των πελατών της ΟΝ. Λογικά ξεπερνά μόνο νετονε και λανετ.
Πάντως συγκριτικά πιστεύω ότι η ΟΝ έχει τα περισσότερα παράπονα, χωρίς φυσικά να μπορώ να το στηρίξω κάπου, να έχω δηλαδή στοιχεία, αλλά με βάση αυτά που έγραψα πιο πάνω.

----------


## papakion

Teledome 15000
On: 60000

κατι δεν βγαινεi ρε Γιωργο με τις προσθαφαιρεσοπολλαπλασιασμους!  :Wink:

----------


## grphoto

> Σωστό αυτό, ποσοστό θα κοιτάξουμε και όχι ποσότητα, αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος τουλάχιστον Forthnet-Tellas έχουν πολύ περισσότερους χρήστες από την ΟΝ. Νομίζω και η HOL. Εδώ ακόμη και η Teledome μιλάει σήμερα για 15.000! Άρα δεν είναι και τόσο μεγάλος τελικά ο αριθμός των πελατών της ΟΝ. Λογικά ξεπερνά μόνο νετονε και λανετ.
> Πάντως συγκριτικά πιστεύω ότι η ΟΝ έχει τα περισσότερα παράπονα, χωρίς φυσικά να μπορώ να το στηρίξω κάπου, να έχω δηλαδή στοιχεία, αλλά με βάση αυτά που έγραψα πιο πάνω.


Το θεμα ειναι στον αδεσμοποιητο βροχο ποσους πελατες εχουν οι εταιριες, εκει  τα νουμερα της forthnet-hol-vivodi πεφτουν τραγικα πολυ, και ταυτοχρονα τα προβληματα ανεβαινουν αφου φευγουμε απο την σιγουρια της γραμμης-συντηρησης του ιδιου του ΟΤΕ, και αρκετες φορες η συνδεση γινεται σε ξεχασμενους-προβληματικους βροχους που οι παλιοι οτετζηδες ειχαν αφησει στην ακρη .

----------


## giwrgosth

> Teledome 15000
> On: 60000
> 
> κατι δεν βγαινεi ρε Γιωργο με τις προσθαφαιρεσοπολλαπλασιασμους!


Δεν την συγκρίνω με την ΟΝ, απλά είπα πως ακόμη και η Teledome, που κανείς δεν την λαμβάνει υπόψιν, λέει ότι έχει 15.000 πελάτες, οπότε οι 60.000 της ΟΝ δεν είναι και κάποιο τεράστιο νούμερο.

----------


## polv

> Να μπώ και εγώ στην κουβέντα σαν πο*δή...χεχεχε...
> Δηλαδή φίλε CMS το ότι το 60% των πελατών μιας εταιρίας έχει προβλήματα 
> (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/poll.php...lts&pollid=948) είναι οκ, επιδή το υπόλοιπο 40% είναι οκ? Και είναι και μπόλικοι?????
> 
> Έχεις δίκιο για το ότι οι χ΄ρηστες που γράφουν στο forum, γράφουν γιατί έχουν προβλήματα, αλλα η άποψή μου είναι ότι υπάρχει πολύ κόσμος που έχει προβλήματα αλλα:
> 
> 1. Δεν ξέρει να τα ανιχνέυσει....αντε πες εσυ στον πατέρα μου να τεστάρει την γραμμή του, για να δεί τί ταχύτητες πιάνει....
> 2. τρώει την καραμέλα ότι "σε 10 ημέρες όλα θα είναι οκ", και περιμένει....Κοίτα πόσοι περιμένουν στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες αβασάνιστα, και θα καταλάβεις ότι υπάρχόυν πολύ τέτοιοι
> 3. Δεν ξέρει που να παραπονεθεί δημόσια
> ...


ΕΥχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου με γλύτωσες από τον κόπο να απαντήσω.Πολύ ευστοχες οι παρατηρήσεις σου.
Και να φανταστεις ότι έχω ήδη δύο γραμμές του ΟΤΕ με ALTEC ADSL αλλά όπως και να το κάνεις την κορο'ι'δία των ανέτοιμων εώς και ανέντιμων ορισμένων.....εναλλακτικών παρόχων δεν την χωνεύω εύκολα όπως και οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα γι'αυτό άλλωστε και το συζητάμε.
Τα 95 ευρώ τα πήραν εδώ και 2,5 μήνες .....υπηρεσίες δεν έδωσαν και εγώ έχω μια μπρίζα να κρέμεται από τα καλωδιάκια από την πρώτη επίσκεψη του τεχνικού της ΟFF.

----------


## CMS

> Δεν την συγκρίνω με την ΟΝ, απλά είπα πως ακόμη και η Teledome, που κανείς δεν την λαμβάνει υπόψιν, λέει ότι έχει 15.000 πελάτες, οπότε οι 60.000 της ΟΝ δεν είναι και κάποιο τεράστιο νούμερο.


και γιατί φοβάσαι να το πεις ? άλλο ένα πατατράκ να πάθει η ΟΝ με νεκρά τηλέφωνα, IPTV και μπούκωμα στο bandwidth ... δεν βλέπω να την βγάζει καθαρή ...έβλαψε αρκετά το προφίλ της με τα προβλήματα των τελευταίων δύο μηνών ... η διαφήμιση δεν είναι αρκετή ... πρέπει να υπάρχουν και καλές υπηρεσίες με διάρκεια χωρίς προβλήματα ...


*Spoiler:*




			έχουμε και τον πόνο με την ομάδα μας που άρχισε τα καμώματα και φέτος ...ασχολούμαστε με το adsl  :Razz:

----------


## polv

> Παιδιά δεν θέλω να παρεξηγιθώ με κανέναν, οκ? Αυτό προς αποφυγήν...
> 
> 
> @cms Αν για εσένα δεν αποτελεί κριτήριο το ότι οι περισσότεροι εδω μέσα έχουν πρόβλημα, τι να πώ. Ελπίζω να μην αγοράζεις και με αυτο το σκεπτικό αυτοκίνητα.....
> Τα νούμερα έιναι νούμερα και είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα η μετάφρασή τους, αλλα η αντικειμενικότητα πρέπει είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτη....Αφού μετράς το ότι οι περισσότεροι που γράφουν  έχουν πρόβλημα, οφείλεις να υπολογίσεις και αυτούς που έχουν πρόβλημα και δεν το γράφουν! λάθος?
> 
> Α, και το 40,000 χρήστες ξαναδέστο πριν το γράψεις....Μείωσέ το κατα 10,000, και αφαίρεσε και αυτούς που φέυγουν......
> Και τέλος, δεν παρέθεσες τις απόψεις σου οτι απλά ήσουν ευχαριστημένος.... για να μην λέμε και ξελέμε......ΤΟ "ανακρίβειες" σου λέει κατι????


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## cnp5

> Σωστό αυτό, ποσοστό θα κοιτάξουμε και όχι ποσότητα, αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος τουλάχιστον Forthnet-Tellas έχουν πολύ περισσότερους χρήστες από την ΟΝ. Νομίζω και η HOL. Εδώ ακόμη και η Teledome μιλάει σήμερα για 15.000! Άρα δεν είναι και τόσο μεγάλος τελικά ο αριθμός των πελατών της ΟΝ. Λογικά ξεπερνά μόνο νετονε και λανετ.
> Πάντως συγκριτικά πιστεύω ότι η ΟΝ έχει τα περισσότερα παράπονα, χωρίς φυσικά να μπορώ να το στηρίξω κάπου, να έχω δηλαδή στοιχεία, αλλά με βάση αυτά που έγραψα πιο πάνω.


Το είπα και εγώ  :Smile:  οι αριθμοί είναι φανταστικοί  :Smile:  
Το μόνο σίγουρο που ξέρω είναι ότι αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου η On είχε ενεργοποιημένους περίπου 20000 χρήστες.
Επίσης ξέρω ότι η προσφορά (16Mbps + δωρεάν τηλεφωνία στο εξωτερικό) του Σεπτεμβρίου, είχε τελικά σχεδόν διπλάσια ανταπόκριση από αυτήν που περίμεναν. Σίγουρα πρέπει να μιλάμε για τουλάχιστον 30000 με 35000 πραγματικά ενεργοποιημένους χρήστες full llu (και όχι συνδρομές internet απλός) και οι υπολογισμοί μου είναι αρκετά συγκρατημένοι. Δε νομίζω καμία άλλη εταιρία πλην φυσικά ΟΤΕ και ίσως Forthnet να έχει τόσους χρήστες σε full llu στην Αθήνα. 
Φυσικά μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, όλα τα παραπάνω είναι απλός εκτιμήσεις και τίποτα περισσότερο.

----------


## polv

> Α, και το ότι βρέθικαν χρήστες που έγραψαν ότι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα εμένα δεν με ξαφνιάζει καθόλου....Δείχνει αντικειμενικότητα και συμμετοχή, και το forum όσο καιρό το διαβάζω ΄(πολύ πριν γίνω μέλος)  δείχνει ότι έχει μπόλικο και απο τα δύο!!!!
> Θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να σκεφθούν ότι "εγω δεν ΄εχω πρόβλημα, δεν με ενδιαφέρει", αλλα δεν το έκαναν....


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: polv added 4 Minutes and 20 Seconds later........




> O father θυσιάστηκε στο βωμό της ανακάλυψης....τον έκανα πειραματόζωο....΄


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

........Auto merged post: polv added 6 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........




> Αν ρωτάς εμένα αναφέρθηκα στους χρήστες του forum, σίγουρα το τι γίνετε πιο έξω δεν το γνωρίζει κανείς μας.
> Αλλά εδώ στο forum και πάντα στο τελευταίο διάστημα, αν έχεις ανοιχτό το ispy και παρακολουθείς τα θέματα θα δεις ότι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των θεμάτων σχετικών με τους πάροχους είναι για την ΟΝ και τα περισσότερα από αυτά έχουν να κάνουν με προβλήματα.
> Μπορεί κάποιος να υποθέσει και ότι το forum είναι ο καθρέπτης της κοινωνίας μας, δεν μπορεί να μπαίνουν μόνο δυσαρεστημένοι από την ΟΝ και όχι από τους υπόλοιπους.
> Για τα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις φυσικά συμφωνώ μαζί σου.
> 
> edit
> Όπως έχει γραφτεί και αλλού το άλλο ΣΚ έχει ο Μάνεσης στην εκπομπή του κάποιο θέμα σχετικό. Δεν είπε με ποια εταιρεία θα ασχοληθεί κυρίως (η ΟΝ είναι φυσικά), αλλά από χθες που το ανακοίνωσε έχει δεχτεί πολλά τηλέφωνα από πελάτες εναλλακτικών που κάνουν καταγγελίες για τις υπηρεσίες τους και μαντέψτε από ποια εταιρεία είναι οι περισσότεροι... Σωστά, οι μισοί τουλάχιστον είναι πελάτες της ΟΝ! Τυχαίο?


Εμένα δεν με προβληματίζει τόσο η δική μου αναμονή όσο ότι όσους σύστησα έχουν πρόβλημα και επειδή δεν είναι καλοί χρήστες της τεχνολογίας τρέχω εγώ να τους βοηθήσω με αποτέλεσμα να χάνω πολύ χρόνο που δεν μου περισσεύει γιά τα αυτονόητα δηλ.υπηρεσίες που πληρώνουμε.ΑΠΛΑ

----------


## giwrgosth

> Εμένα δεν με προβληματίζει τόσο η δική μου αναμονή όσο ότι όσους σύστησα έχουν πρόβλημα και επειδή δεν είναι καλοί χρήστες της τεχνολογίας τρέχω εγώ να τους βοηθήσω με αποτέλεσμα να χάνω πολύ χρόνο που δεν μου περισσεύει γιά τα αυτονόητα δηλ.υπηρεσίες που πληρώνουμε.ΑΠΛΑ


Έγώ πρόλαβα και σε πέντε άτομα που τους είχα συστήσει την ΟΝ τους είπα τι θα τραβήξουν, το έβλεπαν και μόνοι τους άλλωστε και οι τέσσερις ακύρωσαν την αίτηση. Ο πέμπτος την κράτησε, συνδέθηκε την Πέμπτη, έχει τηλέφωνο, δεν έχει νετ και θα το φτιάξουν του είπαν σύντομα, γιατί μάλλον φταίει (τι άλλο?) το... ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ  :ROFL:

----------


## CMS

ε ρε τί γίνεται στα νήματα των εντυπώσεων του forum ...το πανηγύρι του κάθε πικραμένου ... :Whistle: 

giwrgosth ...δεν αναφερόμουνα σε σένα ...

καλό είναι να αποχωρήσουν οι ευχαριστημένοι χρήστες ...της ΟΝ ...θα είναι μία ομορφιά ...

ή μπορεί να γίνει και το άλλο ...οι ευχαριστημένοι χρήστες να κατεβάζουν μόνο screenshots ταχυτήτων downloading ...οι εικόνες μιλάνε καλύτερα ίσως ...

----------


## papakion

Ρε παιδια καινούργιο! Αφου ξεπερασα το πρόβλημα του "μηδεν τηλεφωνο", των συνακροασεων κλπ και οτι δεν ειχα inet, τωρα που μίλησα με τεχνικό ζητησα να το κοιτάξει για το net, το διορθωνει (δεν συγχρονιζε η γραμμή προφανως κόλλημα στο DSLAM) και ακουσον ακουσον! Μου κατεβασαν το προφιλ κατω απο τα 10Mbps και το upload μου το εριξαν στο μισό (510) οταν χαλαρα ειχα 1060, 1080!!
Αντε παλι στο τηλέφωνο!  :Wall:

----------


## CMS

> Ρε παιδια καινούργιο! Αφου ξεπερασα το πρόβλημα του "μηδεν τηλεφωνο", των συνακροασεων κλπ και οτι δεν ειχα inet, τωρα που μίλησα με τεχνικό ζητησα να το κοιτάξει για το net, το διορθωνει (δεν συγχρονιζε η γραμμή προφανως κόλλημα στο DSLAM) και ακουσον ακουσον! Μου κατεβασαν το προφιλ κατω απο τα 10Mbps και το upload μου το εριξαν στο μισό (510) οταν χαλαρα ειχα 1060, 1080!!
> Αντε παλι στο τηλέφωνο!


δυστυχώς πρέπει να ξαναπάρεις ...έχει συμβεί και σε άλλον όταν ο συγχρονισμός γίνεται σε φάση  κολλήματος / προβλήματος του DSLAM ...

----------


## papakion

> δυστυχώς πρέπει να ξαναπάρεις ...έχει συμβεί και σε άλλον όταν ο συγχρονισμός γίνεται σε φάση  κολλήματος / προβλήματος του DSLAM ...


Ναι CMS για αυτο κοπάνω το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο εξ αρχης.... και αντε ξανα μανα :  1ος στο cc, 2ος στο cc για να το προωθησει στον τεχνικό που εχει το κατάλληλο "εργαλείο" χαχαχαχα
τα λεω καλα?

----------


## grphoto

Πατας την επιλογη του τεχνικου τμηματος, οταν βγει το "σαν"  :Razz:  τεχνικο τμημα , (που δεν ειναι αλλο απο το cc) λες οτι εχεις προβλημα με το router σου και θελεις τεχνικο, και σε προωθουν στο κανονικο τεχνικο τμημα, μετα απο 40-80 λεπτα μιλας με τον τεχνικο  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Η γραμμή μου τις τελευταίες ημέρες είναι άψογη.
Internet --> Ταχύτατο (Για την ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζω)
TV --> Άψογη
Τηλέφωνο --> Απροσδόκητα και εντυπωσιακά, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα...

----------


## ngeront

> Πατας την επιλογη του τεχνικου τμηματος, οταν βγει το "σαν"  τεχνικο τμημα , (που δεν ειναι αλλο απο το cc) λες οτι εχεις προβλημα με το router σου και θελεις τεχνικο, και σε προωθουν στο κανονικο τεχνικο τμημα, μετα απο 40-80 λεπτα μιλας με τον τεχνικο


μια απο τα ιδια με το τεχνικο τμημα ειναι ακριβως οπως τα λες μονο
που εγω δεν εχω το χρονο και την υπομονη για 80 λεπτα κι ετσι δεν εχω καταφερει να μιλησω ακομα
επισης εγω αντιπετωπιζω και προβλημα με λαθος χρεωση στα τιμολογια 
οποτε ζηταω το λογιστηριο συμβαινουν τρια πραγματα
1. το συγκεκριμενο τμημα  δεν λειτουργει σημερα  :No no: 
2. σας συνδεω αμεσως (μετα τα 45 λεπτα αναμονης το εκλεισα)  :Whistle: 
3. δεν γινετε να σας συνδεσω, θα εποικινωνιση μαζι σας το αρμοδιο τμημα (ακομα περιμενω)  :Whistle: 

καλο κουραγιο σε ολους  :Worthy:

----------


## amora

> Υποτίθεται ότι πριν προχωρήσεις σε αυτό το βήμα, είσαι σίγουρος ότι η γραμμή σου είναι σχετικά σταθερή, και ότι (στους 8 μήνες που είμαι εγώ) δεν έχεις προβλήματα με την IPtv...
> Διαφορετικά δεν το κάνεις...
> Εγώ, δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα εδώ και 1,5 μήνα που τη λειτουργώ τη ΝΟΒΑ...


Το φαινόμενο της μαύρης οθόνης ενώ ΟΝRC kai ONCINEMA παίζουν κανονικά (σε αυτό αναφέρομαι) είναι εντελώς τυχαίο και όπως έχει επανειλημμένα αναφερθεί εντοπίζεται στους server της ΟΝ και όχι στη γραμμή, που σημαίνει ότι η εμφάνισή του μπορεί να γίνει στον οποιονδήποτε οποτεδήποτε. Δεν καταλαβαίνω λοιπόν πώς μπορείς να σιγουρευτείς προκαταβολικά ότι δεν θα το έχεις στο μέλλον. 

Αν το επίπεδο ποιότητας υπηρεσιών που λαμβάνω από αυτόν στον οποίο τις πληρώνω εξαρτάται από τη δική μου προνοητικότητα ή εκτίμηση, τότε τουλάχιστον σε εμένα επιβεβαιώνεται η αρνητική εικόνα που έχω ήδη σχηματίσει. Σου εύχομαι πάντως να εξακολουθήσεις να μην έχεις προβλήματα, ώστε να μην πληρώνεις τσάμπα τη ΝΟΒΑ, όπως μου έτυχε εμένα. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι η επίσημη απάντηση της Ον (από εκπρόσωπό της στη Σωρού στο -2 όπου πήγα προσωπικά) ήταν ότι δεν αποζημιώνουν τους συνδρομητές για προβλήματα υπηρεσιών τρίτων, ακόμη και εάν το πρόβλημα οφείλεται σε δική τους υπαιτιότητα.

----------


## Avesael

Αν τυχόν αρχίσουν τα προβλήματα στο συγκεκριμένο τομέα, θα φύγω από την On και θα αγοράσω ένα DremBox  με ένα πιάτο 5m και μία καρτούλα από τη NOVA...

----------


## grphoto

Off Topic


		Με ενα 80αρι πιατο καθαρισες  :Wink:  σου κανω και την εγκατασταση αν θες, πεσαν και οι τιμες στους dreambox.....  :Razz:

----------


## cnp5

> Το φαινόμενο της μαύρης οθόνης ενώ ΟΝRC kai ONCINEMA παίζουν κανονικά (σε αυτό αναφέρομαι) είναι εντελώς τυχαίο και όπως έχει επανειλημμένα αναφερθεί εντοπίζεται στους server της ΟΝ και όχι στη γραμμή, που σημαίνει ότι η εμφάνισή του μπορεί να γίνει στον οποιονδήποτε οποτεδήποτε. Δεν καταλαβαίνω λοιπόν πώς μπορείς να σιγουρευτείς προκαταβολικά ότι δεν θα το έχεις στο μέλλον. 
> 
> Αν το επίπεδο ποιότητας υπηρεσιών που λαμβάνω από αυτόν στον οποίο τις πληρώνω εξαρτάται από τη δική μου προνοητικότητα ή εκτίμηση, τότε τουλάχιστον σε εμένα επιβεβαιώνεται η αρνητική εικόνα που έχω ήδη σχηματίσει. Σου εύχομαι πάντως να εξακολουθήσεις να μην έχεις προβλήματα, ώστε να μην πληρώνεις τσάμπα τη ΝΟΒΑ, όπως μου έτυχε εμένα. Επαναλαμβάνω ότι η επίσημη απάντηση της Ον (από εκπρόσωπό της στη Σωρού στο -2 όπου πήγα προσωπικά) ήταν ότι δεν αποζημιώνουν τους συνδρομητές για προβλήματα υπηρεσιών τρίτων, ακόμη και εάν το πρόβλημα οφείλεται σε δική τους υπαιτιότητα.


Αυτό που λες είναι αλήθεια και ισχύει για όλους όσοι είναι συνδεδεμένοι στο κέντρο (για την OnTV μιλάω) που ξαφνικά παρουσίασε πρόβλημα η OnTV. Δε σημαίνει όμως ότι θα μείνει για πάντα έτσι. Ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα το κέντρο τηλεόρασης της On, κυλιόμενα, κάνει reset τους multicast servers σε κάθε κέντρο. Έτσι κάποια στιγμή (αν δεν αναφέρει κάποιος πρόβλημα) το πρόβλημα θα λυθεί μόνο του.

Η εσωτερική πληροφόρηση που έχω για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, είναι ότι (για την ώρα) δεν υπάρχει τρόπος αυτόματης ειδοποιήσεις του κέντρου της On, ότι κάποιος server (καλύτερα να πω η υποδομή που προσφέρει τις multicast υπηρεσίες της OnTV σε κάθε τοπικό κέντρο) έχει "κολλήσει". Το αποτέλεσμα είναι, πελάτες να μένουν χωρίς IPTV για μερικά 24ωρα. Εγώ είχα το πρόβλημα για 15 μέρες (on/off κάθε 5-6 μέρες) στο διάστημα από αρχές Οκτωβρίου έως μέσα Οκτωβρίου. Τους υπόλοιπους μήνες από τον Απρίλιο έως και σήμερα κανένα πρόβλημα.

Φυσικά τίποτα από τα παραπάνω δε δικαιολογεί την On Telecoms, καθώς θα έπρεπε να έχει μεριμνήσει να προσλάβει προσωπικό (στα call centers της, από τις εταιρίες που συνεργάζεται για την τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη και φυσικά τεχνικούς για να μπορέσουν να αντεπεξέλθουν γρήγορα). 
Πάντως η διαδικασία επαναφοράς της υπηρεσίες OnTV (και κατά συνέπεια) της Nova είναι της τάξεως των μερικών λεπτών... αν μπορέσεις να έρθεις σε επαφή με το σωστό άτομο, τη σωστή ώρα...  :Sad:  
Φυσικά τα προβλήματα αυτά εμφανίστηκαν κατά τη διάρκεια εκτεταμένων αλλαγών στη πλατφόρμα της IPTV το μήνα Οκτώβριο και σιγά σιγά επηρέασαν μηχανήματα που μέχρι τότε δούλευαν απροβλημάτιστα. Πιστεύω ότι το παραπάνω πρόβλημα έχει αρχίσει να εξασθενεί και σιγά σιγά θα ησυχάσουμε και από αυτό... 

Τελικά όπως και να το γυρίσουμε, το πρόβλημα της On καταλήγει πάντα στη κακή τεχνική υποστήριξη, είτε από το call center είτε από την επικοινωνία αυτού με τους τεχνικούς...

Η λύση για την ώρα είναι η υπομονή να έρθει κάποιος σε επαφή με τεχνικό ή η αναφορά του προβλήματος και της περιοχής με το πρόβλημα στο forum (που μερικοί από εμάς έχουμε βρει τρόπους για ποιο άμεση επαφή με άτομα εκεί) μπας και λυθεί το πρόβλημα γρήγορα.  :Sad:

----------


## Dimis32

Είμαι συνδρομητής forthnet double play και σκέφτομαι να μεταβώ στην on λόγω
-του 1024 upload
-του cable tv

Από την on με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι ισχύει το ruo για τη μετάβαση και από ιδιωτικό πάροχο σε άλλον ιδιωτικό και μου είπαν πως ο μέσος χρόνος που θα μείνω χωρίς internet και τηλέφωνο είναι 7 ώρες με maximum τις 2 μέρες

Αν έχει κάποιος άλλος κάνει αντίστοιχη μεταφορά παρακαλώ ας επιβεβαιώσει πως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, ή υπάρχει περίπτωση να  με αφήσουν και παραπάνω;

Eπίσης ένας ανασταλτικός παράγοντας είναι η pstn τηλεφωνία της forthnet σε σχέση με τη voip της On. Aν υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει δοκιμάσει και τις 2 ας μου πει αν είδε διαφορά!

----------


## amora

@cnp5

Τα γνωρίζω αυτά που λες και συμφωνώ.  :One thumb up:  Αυτό που με έκανε να κάνω το πρώτο post για τη ΝΟΒΑ, ήταν: 

1. Η αναξιοπιστία της υπηρεσίας
2. Η άρνηση της ΟΝ να αποζημιώσει για δικά της προβλήματα που διαρκούν πολλές ημέρες

Νομίζω ότι και τα δύο πρέπει να είναι σε γνώση του φίλου που ρώτησε πώς ενεργοποιείται η ΝΟΒΑ μέσω ΟΝ.

----------


## cnp5

> Είμαι συνδρομητής forthnet double play και σκέφτομαι να μεταβώ στην on λόγω
> -του 1024 upload
> -του cable tv
> 
> Από την on με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι ισχύει το ruo για τη μετάβαση και από ιδιωτικό πάροχο σε άλλον ιδιωτικό και μου είπαν πως ο μέσος χρόνος που θα μείνω χωρίς internet και τηλέφωνο είναι 7 ώρες με maximum τις 2 μέρες
> 
> Αν έχει κάποιος άλλος κάνει αντίστοιχη μεταφορά παρακαλώ ας επιβεβαιώσει πως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, ή υπάρχει περίπτωση να  με αφήσουν και παραπάνω;
> 
> Eπίσης ένας ανασταλτικός παράγοντας είναι η pstn τηλεφωνία της forthnet σε σχέση με τη voip της On. Aν υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει δοκιμάσει και τις 2 ας μου πει αν είδε διαφορά!


Ισχύει αυτό που σου είπαν από On. Επίσης η On δίνει pstn τηλεφωνία και όχι voip.

----------


## Avesael

> Είμαι συνδρομητής forthnet double play και σκέφτομαι να μεταβώ στην on λόγω
> -του 1024 upload
> -του cable tv
> 
> Από την on με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι ισχύει το ruo για τη μετάβαση και από ιδιωτικό πάροχο σε άλλον ιδιωτικό και μου είπαν πως ο μέσος χρόνος που θα μείνω χωρίς internet και τηλέφωνο είναι 7 ώρες με maximum τις 2 μέρες
> 
> Αν έχει κάποιος άλλος κάνει αντίστοιχη μεταφορά παρακαλώ ας επιβεβαιώσει πως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, ή υπάρχει περίπτωση να  με αφήσουν και παραπάνω;
> 
> * Eπίσης ένας ανασταλτικός παράγοντας είναι η pstn τηλεφωνία της forthnet σε σχέση με τη voip της On*. Aν υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει δοκιμάσει και τις 2 ας μου πει αν είδε διαφορά!


Η ΟN έχει pstn τηλεφωνία...  :Wink:

----------


## cnp5

> @cnp5
> 
> Τα γνωρίζω αυτά που λες και συμφωνώ.  Αυτό που με έκανε να κάνω το πρώτο post για τη ΝΟΒΑ, ήταν: 
> 
> 1. Η αναξιοπιστία της υπηρεσίας
> 2. Η άρνηση της ΟΝ να αποζημιώσει για δικά της προβλήματα που διαρκούν πολλές ημέρες
> 
> Νομίζω ότι και τα δύο πρέπει να είναι σε γνώση του φίλου που ρώτησε πώς ενεργοποιείται η ΝΟΒΑ μέσω ΟΝ.


Για το 2ο σημείο, συμφωνώ απόλυτα... και η On θα έπρεπε να πιστώνει στο λογαριασμό του πελάτη της το χρονικό διάστημα που έμεινε χωρίς τις προ πληρωμένες υπηρεσίες της Nova λόγο προβλημάτων της On.  :One thumb up:  Κακώς που δε το κάνει και φυσικά όποιος έχει πρόβλημα θα πρέπει να κυνηγήσει την On...
Για το 1ο σημείο, δε συμφωνώ, καθώς πιστεύω ότι η υπηρεσία δουλεύει σε γενικές γραμμές αρκετά αξιόπιστα (σε διάστημα 8 μηνών είχα πρόβλημα μόλις 10 ημέρες), πάντα προσωπική εκτίμηση.  :Smile: 

Και φυσικά έχεις δίκιο ότι τα παραπάνω προβλήματα θα πρέπει να είναι γνωστά σε όσους σκοπεύουν να βάλουν nova μέσω on.  :Smile:

----------


## SpUga5

Ξαφνικά το down snr μου από 7 πήγε 13!!!!!!!!! Και δεν έκανα απολύτως τπτ!!! Μήπως έχετε κάποια εξήγηση? Χρησιμοποιώ ακόμα το παλιό μου router. Ο εξοπλισμός θα έρθει αύριο το πρωί ( το καλό που τους θέλω)  :Whistle:

----------


## Avesael

Εμένα έχει σταθεροποιηθεί στα 12db (τη στιγμή που έπαιζε 9-12)...

----------


## atheos71

Τέτοια ώρα ήμουν αποσυνδεμένος(στις αρχές της σύνδεσής μου 9-30 οκτώβρη).Το νοέμβριο έπεσε δραματικά το n.m.(κάτω από 5db ,μερικές φορές 2-3 db *χωρίς αποσύνδεση*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!).Τώρα 3-4 μέρες το πολύ να πέφτει στα 6 db(9-6 απόκλιση).
Το τηλέφωνο γενικά ήταν πάντα χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα με εξαίρεση μια μόνο(αντιληπτή) διακοπή και ένα τετραήμερο που ακολούθησε "θεραπεία" με "γαργάρες"(είχε κρύωμα φαίνεται).Με άκουγαν καθαρά ,όχι 
όμως κι εγώ.

----------


## telestic

Καλησπέρα!
Και μιας και μετά από τόσο καιρό έγινα μέλος του κλαμπ των mbit (και ας είναι και ελάχιστων), ας ρωτήσω το εξής:
Το SNR παίζει μεταξύ 15-17 db με ταχύτητα κλειδωμένη στα 3mbps και attenuation 41db (η οποία όμως έπεσε και στα 34). Πόσο πιο πολύ μπορώ να πιάσω;
Βασικά σκέφτομαι να τους πάρω τηλ. και να τους πω να με κλειδώσουν στα 6,5mbps για να δω τουλάχιστον πειραματικά αν θα σταθεί. Να το κάνω αυτό; Αν αυτοί επιμείνουν πως δεν το σηκώνει η γραμμή να τους πω πως θέλω να το δω δοκιμαστικά και αν δεν πιάσει να τους ξαναπάρω για να μου την κατεβάσουν πάλι; Ή δε θα κερδίσω τπτ απολύτως;;;
Και μια άλλη ερώτηση: Σε περίπτωση που δε γίνεται να πιάσω τα 6mbits, να κρατήσω το tvbox; Υπάρχει περίπτωση μελλοντικά να βελτιωθεί κάτι(η γραμμή μου, η γραμμή της on κτλ), ώστε να λειτουργήσει;

----------


## vmaxer

1. H ON Telecoms δέχεται τηλεφωνική  αίτηση από ιδιώτη για κάποιο από τα πακέτα της που περιλαμβάνει τηλεφωνία και internet (κατάργηση του ΟΤΕ) 




2. Η τηλε-πωλήτρια στέλνει με fax την αίτηση και τους όρους της σύμβασης για να την υπογράψει ο ιδιώτης-πελάτης και να την στείλει πίσω με fax. 




3. Ο υποψήφιος πελάτης διαβάζοντας τους όρους της σύμβασης, αποφασίζει ότι τελικά δεν θέλει να προχωρήσει την αίτηση, και όχι μόνο δεν στέλνει πίσω υπογεγραμένη την αίτηση, αλλά αντίθετα την στέλνει με διαγραμμένα όλα τα στοιχεία και με ρητή σημείωση από κάτω ότι δεν επιθυμεί να προχωρήσει στην σύναψη σύμβασης.




4. Σε περίπου ένα μήνα και χωρίς καμία προειδοποίηση κόβεται ο ΟΤΕ και το internet του υποψήφιου πελάτη. 




5. Το "θύμα" περνάει ώρες ολόκληρες   προσπαθώντας να επικοινωνήσει τηλεφωνικά με την ON-Telecoms αλλά το αρμόδιο τμήμα στο οποίο τον παραπέμπουν ή τον έχει σε ατέρμονη αναμονή, ή δεν απαντάει.




6. Το "θύμα" στέλνει απειλητικό mail στο οποίο δεν πέρνει καμία απάντηση. Στέλνει το ίδιο μήνυμα με fax. Η μόνη αντίδραση : SMS στο κινητό του θύματος με μήνυμα "η σύνδεσή σας με την ON TELECOMS είναι on από σήμερα. Συγχαρητήρια" !!! (ειρωνεία ??). 




7. Το "θύμα" απευθύνεται στον ΟΤΕ όπου του λένε ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα διότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει σύμβαση ειδικά με την ON TELECOMS να κόβει τις δικές του συνδέσεις αυτόματα (χωρίς προειδοποίηση προς τον πελάτη του) προκειμένου να τον καρπωθεί η ON TELECOMS. Η προισταμένη μάλιστα αναφέρει ότι γνωρίζει και άλλες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και ότι η ON TELECOMS "έχει τσιμπήσει πολλούς πελάτες με αυτόν τον τρόπο".




Μήπως έχει σχέση το οτι ο κύριος Νίκος Μανασής ένας από τους ιδρυτές και Πρόεδρος σήμερα της εταιρείας έχει διατελέσει πρόεδρος του ΟΤΕ και της COSMOTE  αφού πρίν πέρασε από πολλές διοικητικές θέσεις στον ΟΤΕ, και προφανώς ξέρει πρόσωπα και πράγματα  ???? Γιατί επιτρέπεται ειδικά σε αυτή την εταιρεία να αυθαιρετεί και να παρανομεί με αυτό τον τρόπο ???




Πόσα τέτοια θύματα πρέπει να υπάρξουν πριν ασχοληθεί κάποια αρχή με το θέμα ??? Και ποιός θα αποζημιώσει τα θύματα για την ταλαιπωρία και την οικονομική επιβάρυνση ?? (ο ΟΤΕ μόνο ζητάει 50 ευρώ για τέλη επνασύνδεσης !). Τα δικαστήρια ίσως μετά από 5-6 χρόνια για όποιον έχει το κουράγιο να το πάει δικαστικά. 




Επειδή η ON-TELECOMS δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι το όνομα μιας εταιρείας δεν χτίζεται μόνο με φανταχτερές διαφημίσεις ενώ από πίσω κρύβονται παγαποντιές, οι υποψήφιοι πελάτες της πρέπει να γνωρίζουν με τι έχουν να κάνουν. 




ON Telecoms = μπλέξιμο και εκβιασμό

----------


## grphoto

Μην επαναλαμβανεις πραγματα που εχουν ειπωθει, ξανα και ξανα. Κανε λιγο τον κοπο να διαβασεις και το υπολοιπο φορουμ  :Wink:

----------


## WagItchyef

Πόση ώρα μου έφαγε να διαβάσω το flame του τελευταίου 24ώρου! Για να δώσω και την δική μου άποψη με την ΟΝ, εγώ προσωπικά είμαι ικανοποιημένος από τις υπηρεσίες (βασικά στην αρχή είχα προβλήματα, αλλά η κατάσταση βελτιώνεται).

----------


## CMS

Αντε να ζεσταινόμαστε σιγά σιγά ... :Whistle:

----------


## NMaverick

Αίτηση 20-12-07, ενεργοποίηση 3-12-07 μετά 15 ημερολογιακές!!! Τηλέφωνο ok, ιντερνετ οκ (σαν σύνδεση και επικοινωνία).
Θέματα προς επίλυση:
1. Συγχρονισμός 10000 κάτω, 511 επάνω. Attainable 14,5mbps (1ο θέμα προς επίλυση), λύνεται με τηλέφωνο στο cc;
2. torrents. Αν βάλω τα συνήθη με 200 connections max, πέφτει σε 40κβ down, 60kb up και καθυστερεί και τις άλλες συνδέσεις (downloads) από 200kb ανά connection σε 100 (ταυτόχρονη δοκιμή με 2 ftp και ένα rapidshare τα οποία από 200kbps έπεσαν στα 100 μόλις ανέβηκε το utorrent). Αυτό πως λύνεται; Ίσως με port forwarding; Κανένας δυνατός server να δοκιμάσω κανένα download;
3. Τα 2 pcs μου επάνω στο pirelli με LAN δεν επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους (ips 192.168.1.2 και 3 με dns/gateway 192.168.1.1) έχω κάτι λάθος;
4. Firmware δεν περιέχει την επιλογή firewall. Αναμονή αναβάθμισης;

Αυτά και θα ενημερώνω..
Νίκος

----------


## polv

> Έγώ πρόλαβα και σε πέντε άτομα που τους είχα συστήσει την ΟΝ τους είπα τι θα τραβήξουν, το έβλεπαν και μόνοι τους άλλωστε και οι τέσσερις ακύρωσαν την αίτηση. Ο πέμπτος την κράτησε, συνδέθηκε την Πέμπτη, έχει τηλέφωνο, δεν έχει νετ και θα το φτιάξουν του είπαν σύντομα, γιατί μάλλον φταίει (τι άλλο?) το... ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ


Eυτυχώς για σένα φίλε μου και εύχομαι πραγματικά η ΟΝ να ξεπεράσει τα προβλήματα της και να ηρεμήσουμε και εμείς.
Εξάλλου υπάρχουν σοβαρότερα θέματα που πραγματικά αξίζουν προσοχής.
Αυτό που μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση βέβαια είναι ότι ορισμένοι μέσα από ένα απλό θέμα και ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΣΙΑ να προσπαθούν να δημιουργήσουν θέματα συγκρούσεων και κόντρες γιά να καλύψουν ίσως την κενή (ίσως) ζωή τους ή ώρα τους.
Δυστυχώς δεν ακολούθησα από την αρχή το γνωστό
*''Μην κατέβεις ποτέ στο επίπεδο ενός ηλιθίου γιατί θα σε νικήσει σίγουρα λόγω εμπειρίας''*
και σίγουρα φίλε giwrgosth ...δεν αναφερόμουνα σε σένα ... :Lock:

----------


## giwrgosth

Από χθες έχω τηλέφωνο!!!! Απίστευτο και όμως είναι αλήθεια! Η ΟΝ κατάφερε μέσα σε μόνο 40 μέρες να κάνει την τηλεφωνική μου γραμμή να δουλέψει! Υπέρβαλαν εαυτούς, αλλά τα κατάφεραν. Πως να μην πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στην ΟΝ?  :ROFL:  Το ότι δεν έχω εισερχόμενες και το ότι έχω συνακροάσεις δεν το λαμβάνω υπόψιν φυσικά, αυτό είναι το λιγότερο. 
Από χθες δουλεύει και το νετ καλύτερα, κατέβασα ταυτόχρονα 5 αρχεία από ntua περίπου με 1 mb. Ένα μόνο αρχείο φτάνει στα 250 το πολύ. Οι κόφτες της ΟΝ δουλεύουν άψογα και είναι απαραίτητος κάποιος download manager. ADSL του 2007, τι να κάνουμε?
Το πρόβλημα όμως που έχω είναι το εξής: κατεβάζω torrents με 250-300 kb το πολύ. Μιλάμε για 10 αρχεία από συνολικά 500 πηγές. Παραπάνω δεν πάει με τίποτα. Αν ανοίξω τηλεόραση δεν δουλεύει. Θα πρέπει να σταματήσω ότι κατεβαζω για να ξεκινήσει. Φυσικά αν μετά συνεχίσω το κατέβασμα η τηλεόραση παγώνει.
Να υποθέσω πρόβλημα του modem που από τις πολλές πηγές τα παίζει, ή είναι η φυσιολογική του λειτουργία?
Φυσικά οι τεχνικοί δεν μπόρεσαν να με εξυπηρετήσουν, το θεωρούν φυσιολογικό, γιατί όπως μου είπαν 6 mb θέλει η τηλεόραση, μένουν λοιπόν 8 ελεύθερα, οπότε τα 300 kb είναι λογικά. Εμένα δεν μου βγαίνουν, αλλά για να το λένε αυτοί κάτι θα ξέρουν, εγώ τι μπορώ να κάνω? Μόνο υπομονή 10 μήνες να πάω πουθενά αλλού.

----------


## papakion

> Από χθες έχω τηλέφωνο!!!! Απίστευτο και όμως είναι αλήθεια! Η ΟΝ κατάφερε μέσα σε μόνο 40 μέρες να κάνει την τηλεφωνική μου γραμμή να δουλέψει! Υπέρβαλαν εαυτούς, αλλά τα κατάφεραν. Πως να μην πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στην ΟΝ?  Το ότι δεν έχω εισερχόμενες και το ότι έχω συνακροάσεις δεν το λαμβάνω υπόψιν φυσικά, αυτό είναι το λιγότερο. 
> Από χθες δουλεύει και το νετ καλύτερα, κατέβασα ταυτόχρονα 5 αρχεία από ntua περίπου με 1 mb. Ένα μόνο αρχείο φτάνει στα 250 το πολύ. Οι κόφτες της ΟΝ δουλεύουν άψογα και είναι απαραίτητος κάποιος download manager. ADSL του 2007, τι να κάνουμε?
> Το πρόβλημα όμως που έχω είναι το εξής: κατεβάζω torrents με 250-300 kb το πολύ. Μιλάμε για 10 αρχεία από συνολικά 500 πηγές. Παραπάνω δεν πάει με τίποτα. Αν ανοίξω τηλεόραση δεν δουλεύει. Θα πρέπει να σταματήσω ότι κατεβαζω για να ξεκινήσει. Φυσικά αν μετά συνεχίσω το κατέβασμα η τηλεόραση παγώνει.
> Να υποθέσω πρόβλημα του modem που από τις πολλές πηγές τα παίζει, ή είναι η φυσιολογική του λειτουργία?
> Φυσικά οι τεχνικοί δεν μπόρεσαν να με εξυπηρετήσουν, το θεωρούν φυσιολογικό, γιατί όπως μου είπαν 6 mb θέλει η τηλεόραση, μένουν λοιπόν 8 ελεύθερα, οπότε τα 300 kb είναι λογικά. Εμένα δεν μου βγαίνουν, αλλά για να το λένε αυτοί κάτι θα ξέρουν, εγώ τι μπορώ να κάνω? Μόνο υπομονή 10 μήνες να πάω πουθενά αλλού.


Επιτέλους!  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  Α ρε Γιωργο! Ζουσα για την μέρα που θα είχες τηλέφωνο  :Laughing: 
Πέρα από την πλάκα, καταλαβαινω τι περασες (εγω για 1 εβδομαδα δεν ειχα).
Για τα ταυτόγχρονα connection και την τηλεόραση, μαλλον ειναι θέμα του Pirelli. Δυστυχώς. Ασε να κατεβαζει λιγότερο για να απολαμβανεις και IPTV.
(ΟnTV θελει 4Mbps  :Whistle: )

----------


## ayger

Φορητότητα τηλ αριθμού ΟΤΕ 210285xxxx στην περιοχή Αγ.Ελευθέριο, Αθήνα
13/11 Τηλεφωνική αίτηση 
14/11: Sms ότι στις 27-29 θα είμαι ον
27/11 : Βάζω το 516 που είχα κάβα και συγχρόνιζε το adsl(!)
29/11 : Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού (ζάντολάστιχο+IPTV)
30/11- 1/12 - 2/12 : Ατελείωτη (την παρασκευή επανελλειμένα τηλέφωνα διάρκειας >5 ωρών..) αναμονή στο cc γιατί δεν τράβαγε το ζαντολάστιχο εξωτερική ΙΡ.


Με αυτά και με αυτά, παρά το ότι με ενεργοποιήσανε άμεσα, έχω να δηλώσω :

1) Άκουγα για αναμονή και αναμονή, αλλά αυτό που πέρασα ήταν απερίγραπτο  :Whistle: . Συστήνεται για τις κρύες νύχτες του χειμώνα και τις υγρές του καλοκαιριού, όταν φτάσει η βραδιά εκείνη γνωστή ως "δεν_έχω_να_κάνω_τίποτα_απόψε". Συστήνεται μόνο για ανθρώπους με _τεράστια_ αποθέματα ψυχικής δύναμης. Το τι μπινελίκι έφαγε μια κοπέλα στο τηλέφωνο δεν περιγράφεται.Προφανώς της ζήτησα συγγνώμη της ίδιας...μετά από κανά 5λεπτο μονότερμα.

2) Το ζαντολάστιχο τελικά φαίνεται να έχει corrupted το conf αρχείο και ως εκτούτου είναι non functional πέραν της διακοσμητικής θέσης που έχει.Αυτό διαπιστώθηκε μετά από σειρά τηλεφώνων, εντάσεων και επιμονής μου να μιλήσω με κάποιον τεχνικό και όχι κάποιον/α που κάνει data entry στο call center.

3) Περιέργως δεν περίμενα να δουλέψει το 516. Σε routing mode είχα τρελλά disconnects.Συγχρόνιζε στα 16up/1down. Το γύρισα σε bridge, PPoE καρφωτό από το λινουξοκούτι και ούτε disconnects ούτε τίποτα.Συχρονισμός στα 15,κάτι down/1 up.
Μέτρηση γραμμής δεν έχω κάνει, με download manager και πολλαπλές συνδέσεις έφτασα γύρω στα 800Κ/sec από διαφορετικούς ftp σέρβερς κατεβάζοντας το FC8 dvd.

4) Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να κατεβάζω τα πόδια μου (την πέρασα την φάση), με ενδιαφέρει η ποιότητα γραμμής και τα ΜΗ disconnects. Θα το έχω υπό στενή επίβλεψη είτε με το πιρέλλι είτε με το 516.

5) IPTV--->ΔΞ/ΔΑ.Ελέω έλλειψης ζαντολάστιχου, δεν το δοκίμασα καν.



Περιμένω παράδοση ζαντολάστιχου σήμερα.Για να δούμε...

Keep up the good work εδώ μέσα, υπάρχει ένα κάρο πληροφορίες...

----------


## Avesael

Αντε με το καλό τώρα να μπορέσεις να απολαύσεις τις υπηρεσίες.
Είναι θετικό να μπορούν να λειτουργούν σωστά πλέον, άτομα που είχαν τρομερά προβλήματα...  :One thumb up:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Επιτέλους!  Α ρε Γιωργο! Ζουσα για την μέρα που θα είχες τηλέφωνο 
> Πέρα από την πλάκα, καταλαβαινω τι περασες (εγω για 1 εβδομαδα δεν ειχα).
> Για τα ταυτόγχρονα connection και την τηλεόραση, μαλλον ειναι θέμα του Pirelli. Δυστυχώς. Ασε να κατεβαζει λιγότερο για να απολαμβανεις και IPTV.
> (ΟnTV θελει 4Mbps )


Ναι και εγώ είχα ξεχάσει ότι από στην πρίζα του τηλεφώνου μπορείς να συνδέσεις και τηλέφωνο και να ακούσεις τουυυτ τουυυυτ  :Razz: 
Το ξέρω ότι θέλει 4 mb η τηλεόραση, αλλά έγραψα ότι μου είπαν. Όπως επίσης ξέρω ότι στην γραμμή μου περισεύουν πολύ περισσότερα από τα 2 mb που χρησιμοποιεί εκείνη τη στιγμή το utorrent, οπότε λογικά η τηλεόραση δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει πρόβλημα, αλλά και πάλι έγραψα ότι μου είπαν. 
Η λογική λέει ότι το modem τα παίζει από τις πολλές συνδέσεις, γιατί όπως έγραψα με 5 αρχεία από το ntua φτάνω το 1 mb, άρα η γραμμή είναι εντάξει, αλλά να είναι πρόβλημα στο δικό μου modem, ή να είναι η φυσιολογική του λειτουργία?
Δεν μπορώ να ασχοληθώ άλλο με αυτούς, γιατί για να βρω λύση θα πρέπει να πιάσω γραμμή, να πέσω σε τεχνικό που να ξέρει και να μην είναι πηγμένος, έτσι ώστε να με ακούσει και να καταλάβει. Πιο εύκολο το Joker, οπότε θα δοκιμάσω εκεί την τύχη μου. :Whistle:

----------


## SpUga5

Και ναί ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός!!!
Το καλύτερο είναι ότι με το pirelli έχει ανεβεί το snr μου καθώς και η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού σε σύγκριση με το παλιό router!!! :Worthy: 

Up Stream

1023 (Kbps.)

Down Stream

15227 (Kbps.)

Noise Margin


7 dB up

10 dB down

Attenuation

10 dB up

17 dB down

Πάω να δοκιμάσω και το tv-box :Worthy:

----------


## ayger

Πάντως το cc είναι απαραδεκτο.Τρελλοί χρόνοι αναμονής και όταν φτάσεις στο "τεχνικό τμήμα" σου λένε να κάνεις μια επανεκκίνηση στο ρουτερ και στο κλείνουν! (αυτό έγινε 2 συναπτές φορές σε εμένα..)...
Επίσης θεωρώ άκρως παραπλανητικό το να λέει ο τηλεφωνητής "Ο μέσος όρος αναμονής είναι κάτω από τα 10 λεπτά" και να κοιτάζεις το ρολόι σου έντρομος και να διαπιστώνεις ότι έχεις μπει στο 3ο τέταρτο...Εκείνο το απόγευμα της παρασκευής, έφτασα στα όριά μου...

Αλλά δεν ήξερα,δεν ρώταγα? Διαβάζοντας εδώ μέσα, κατάλαβα ότι οι καλύτερες ώρες για support ειναι μεταξύ 3 και 6 το πρωί κατά προτίμηση Κυριακή προς Δευτέρα ξημερώματα, και εναλλακτικά τις υπόλοιπες μέρες όταν υπάρχουν φαινόμενα,ενδεικτικά αλλά όχι δεσμευτικά με αυτή την σειρά, Champions league,πυρκαγιές, σεισμοί,καταποντισμοί.....

----------


## Takerman

> Από χθες έχω τηλέφωνο!!!! Απίστευτο και όμως είναι αλήθεια! Η ΟΝ κατάφερε μέσα σε μόνο 40 μέρες να κάνει την τηλεφωνική μου γραμμή να δουλέψει! Υπέρβαλαν εαυτούς, αλλά τα κατάφεραν. Πως να μην πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στην ΟΝ?  Το ότι δεν έχω εισερχόμενες και το ότι έχω συνακροάσεις δεν το λαμβάνω υπόψιν φυσικά, αυτό είναι το λιγότερο. 
> Από χθες δουλεύει και το νετ καλύτερα, κατέβασα ταυτόχρονα 5 αρχεία από ntua περίπου με 1 mb. Ένα μόνο αρχείο φτάνει στα 250 το πολύ. Οι κόφτες της ΟΝ δουλεύουν άψογα και είναι απαραίτητος κάποιος download manager. ADSL του 2007, τι να κάνουμε?
> Το πρόβλημα όμως που έχω είναι το εξής: κατεβάζω torrents με 250-300 kb το πολύ. Μιλάμε για 10 αρχεία από συνολικά 500 πηγές. Παραπάνω δεν πάει με τίποτα. Αν ανοίξω τηλεόραση δεν δουλεύει. Θα πρέπει να σταματήσω ότι κατεβαζω για να ξεκινήσει. Φυσικά αν μετά συνεχίσω το κατέβασμα η τηλεόραση παγώνει.
> Να υποθέσω πρόβλημα του modem που από τις πολλές πηγές τα παίζει, ή είναι η φυσιολογική του λειτουργία?
> Φυσικά οι τεχνικοί δεν μπόρεσαν να με εξυπηρετήσουν, το θεωρούν φυσιολογικό, γιατί όπως μου είπαν 6 mb θέλει η τηλεόραση, μένουν λοιπόν 8 ελεύθερα, οπότε τα 300 kb είναι λογικά. Εμένα δεν μου βγαίνουν, αλλά για να το λένε αυτοί κάτι θα ξέρουν, εγώ τι μπορώ να κάνω? Μόνο υπομονή 10 μήνες να πάω πουθενά αλλού.


Όλοι στο πάρτι που θα κάνει ο Γιώργος για το τηλέφωνο. Πες μας τόπο και χρόνο.
 :Clap:  :Rock Band:  :Rocker:  :Beer:  :1000balloons:

----------


## papakion

> Όλοι στο πάρτι που θα κάνει ο Γιώργος για το τηλέφωνο. Πες μας τόπο και χρόνο.


Τακη θα προτεινα ως τόπο, τον δικο σου, ωστε όλοι να απολάυσουμε γρηγορο ιντερνετ  :Twisted Evil: 
Τωρα ο Γιωργος ας φερει τα ποτα....και κανα πατατακι ε? :Twisted Evil:

----------


## SpUga5

Και η on tv δουλεύει απροβλημάτιστα! Είδα και ελληνοφρένεια από το Onrec, είμαι πολύ συγκηνιμένος!! :ROFL:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Τακη θα προτεινα ως τόπο, τον δικο σου, ωστε όλοι να απολάυσουμε γρηγορο ιντερνετ 
> Τωρα ο Γιωργος ας φερει τα ποτα....και κανα πατατακι ε?


Το κέρασμα σε 10 μήνες που θα είμαι OFF  :Razz:

----------


## Avesael

Τώρα πλέον με την ΟΝ πραγματικά γρήγορο internet!  :One thumb up:

----------


## telestic

Χαιρετώ!
Διαβάζω σήμερα καλά νέα. Λέτε ότι η τηλεόραση παίζει με 4 mbps. Αν εγώ που έχω noise 17db με 3mbps τους πω να με κλειδώσουν ακόμη και στα 5mbps που λογικά σηκώνω άνετα, η τηλεόραση θα παίζει; Ακόμη και χωρίς ταυτόχρονο internet;
Σόρι για την επιμονή στο θέμα, αλλά ο λόγος που προτίμησα on ήταν για να πειραματιστώ με την τηλεόραση και τώρα με έχει πάρει κάπως από κάτω...

----------


## papakion

Φιλε Telestic εχω δει αλλους με περιπου (ή χειρότερα) χαρακτηριστικά απο τα δικά σου (SNR/Att) και βλεπουν TV. Τωρα μπορεί στην περίπτωσή σου, το θεμα να μην ειναι δυνατό να γινει εφικτό.

----------


## telestic

> Φιλε Telestic εχω δει αλλους με περιπου (ή χειρότερα) χαρακτηριστικά απο τα δικά σου (SNR/Att) και βλεπουν TV. Τωρα μπορεί στην περίπτωσή σου, το θεμα να μην ειναι δυνατό να γινει εφικτό.


Πιθανόν... :Sad: 
Αλλά αξίζει μια προσπάθεια!  :Smile: 
Πάω να τους πάρω τηλ.!!

----------


## Avesael

Κράτα μας ενήμερους!

----------


## papakion

θα αργησει λίγο... :Whistle:  αλλα θα το κανει, believe me!

----------


## telestic

Εννοείται! Μόλις τους μίλησα και με κλείδωσαν στα 6mbps. Μόνο που δεν είμαι σπίτι να το ελέγξω. Οπότε το απογευματάκι θα έρθει η ενημέρωση...Φαντάζομαι ότι πολλοί που κλειδώνουν σε χαμηλές ταχύτητες έχουν παρόμοια αγωνία με τη δική μου  :Smile: 
Και μιας και έχω dsl2+ (σχεδόν) εδώ και μια ολόκληρη ημέρα(!) να πω τις εντυπώσεις μου...
Το τηλέφωνο διορθώθηκε εντελώς. Μόνο ένας ελάχιστος θόρυβος παραμένει, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και του τηλ. Επίσης ενίοτε υπάρχει ηχώ στη φωνή. Κατά τα άλλα μια χαρά.
Το ίντερνετ πάλι χμμμ...Στην αρχή μια χαρά ήταν κ αυτό, κλειδωμένο στα 3mbps και το μεσημεράκι κατέβασα με περίπου 150kB/sec. Σχετικά καλά...Το βράδυ όμως από τον ftp του πολυτεχνείου κατέβαζα με μόλις 70-90. Μέτριο δλδ. Αν βέβαια έχεις απαιτήσεις...(ε κανά παιχνιδάκι θα το θέλαμε, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Εδώ τρεις βδομάδες ήμουν με 60kbps  :Smile:  ). Αυτά για την ώρα!

----------


## papakion

> Μόνο ένας ελάχιστος θόρυβος παραμένει, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και του τηλ. Επίσης ενίοτε υπάρχει ηχώ στη φωνή. Κατά τα άλλα μια χαρά.


και γω ετσι ελεγα μεχρι που ακουσα κι'αλλον απο μεσα (δεν ηταν τελικά η ηχω μου!!

----------


## Avesael

> Εννοείται! Μόλις τους μίλησα και με κλείδωσαν στα 6mbps. Μόνο που δεν είμαι σπίτι να το ελέγξω. Οπότε το απογευματάκι θα έρθει η ενημέρωση...Φαντάζομαι ότι πολλοί που κλειδώνουν σε χαμηλές ταχύτητες έχουν παρόμοια αγωνία με τη δική μου 
> Και μιας και έχω dsl2+ (σχεδόν) εδώ και μια ολόκληρη ημέρα(!) να πω τις εντυπώσεις μου...
> Το τηλέφωνο διορθώθηκε εντελώς. Μόνο ένας ελάχιστος θόρυβος παραμένει, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και του τηλ. Επίσης ενίοτε υπάρχει ηχώ στη φωνή. Κατά τα άλλα μια χαρά.
> Το ίντερνετ πάλι χμμμ...Στην αρχή μια χαρά ήταν κ αυτό, κλειδωμένο στα 3mbps και το μεσημεράκι κατέβασα με περίπου 150kB/sec. Σχετικά καλά...Το βράδυ όμως από τον ftp του πολυτεχνείου κατέβαζα με μόλις 70-90. Μέτριο δλδ. Αν βέβαια έχεις απαιτήσεις...(ε κανά παιχνιδάκι θα το θέλαμε, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Εδώ τρεις βδομάδες ήμουν με 60kbps  ). Αυτά για την ώρα!


Με 6Μεγαβιτ νομίζω θα δεις οριακά iptv. Πιστεύω όμως, ότι εάν θελήσεις την ίδια στιγμή να συνδεθείς και στο διαδύκτιο και να πλοηγηθείς και σε ιστοσελίδες ακόμα, θα έχεις προβλήματα...  :Sorry:

----------


## telestic

> και γω ετσι ελεγα μεχρι που ακουσα κι'αλλον απο μεσα (δεν ηταν τελικά η ηχω μου!!


 :ROFL: 
Μήπως κατά τύχη ήταν μια κυρία άνω των 50 και με βαριά φωνή; Γιατί αυτή επισκέπτεται και το δικό μου τηλ που κ που. Ευτυχώς σχετικά σπάνια! Αυτό σύμφωνα με το cc της On είναι σίγουρο βραχυκύκλωμα...χμμμ...

Όσον αφορά στην τηλεόραση, ας παίζει και δε θα πλοηγούμαι ταυτόχρονα πουθενά! Κλειστό θα το έχω το πισί  :Razz:  
Αν και μου δημιουργήσατε μια ερώτηση: Το onRec θα λειτουργεί ή και αυτό θέλει την ησυχία του (δλδ 6μεγαβίτ χωρίς πλοήγηση);;;
Αν και λογαριάζω χωρίς το ξενοδόχ-on, καθότι ας λειτουργεί το όλο σύστημα με 6μεγαβίτ(γιατί φοβάμαι ότι θα αντικρύσω θόρυβο 3db) και ίδωμεν...

----------


## Avesael

Γενικά η όλη υπηρεσία της Τηλεόρασης (TV κανάλια, OnRec, OnCinema, NOVA) *χρειάζεται 4 με 4.5 Mbits* για να παίξει.
Το τι λοιπόν χρησιμοποιείς εκείνη τη στιγμή, δεν παίζει ρόλο...

----------


## marioscs

παιδιά τη τελευταία ώρα δεν έχω MSN, και έκανε λίγο πρόβλημα με τις σελίδες (δεν ανοίγουν για λίγη ώρα, με refresh ανοίγουν, κάποιες ανοίγουν αμέσως κάποιες όχι).

Μόνος μου έχω τα προβλήματα ή είναι γενικό?

----------


## SpUga5

Κι εγώ ακριβώς τα ίδια, λές να κάνουν τπτ στο dslam μας? :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

Μόνο σε Αμπελοκηπους υπάρχει το πρόβλημα;

----------


## SpUga5

Μετά από κανένα 30λεπτο όλα διορθώθηκαν... Αρχικά δεν έμπενε σε μερικές σελίδες και στο msn και στη συνέχεια πρόβλημα μόνο στο msn. 
Τώρα όλα καλά :One thumb up:

----------


## dimitrispm

Επιτέλους 

Με αίτηση από τις 8/10/07 σήμερα έχω ΟΝ...
Μόλις συνδέθηκα και είμαι
ταχύτητα: 10011/1132
nm: 5/22
attenuation: 15/25
Μπορώ να κάνω εξερχόμενες κλήσεις. Τις εισερχόμενες δεν τις ακούω αν και καλεί κανονικά.
Τον αποκωδικοποιητή δεν μου τον έχουν φέρει ακόμα οπότε για tv δεν ξέρω.

Αντέ να δούμε πώς θα πάει...

----------


## nikolaos7

Αυτήν την στιγμή παρατηρώ μία καθυστέρηση στο browsing το παρατηρεί και κανείς άλλος?

----------


## Avesael

Στο φορουμ ή γενικά; To φόρουμ έχει πρόβλημα εδώ και ώρες...

----------


## polv

> Αυτήν την στιγμή παρατηρώ μία καθυστέρηση στο browsing το παρατηρεί και κανείς άλλος?


Εγώ το παρατήρησα και έχω ALTEC μέσω ΟΤΕ.
Ισως είναι πρόβλημα της Νίκαιας και όχι της ΟΝ.
Γενικά το παρατηρώ τον τελευταίο μήνα,ίσως λόγω εργασιών γιά τους εναλλακτικούς.

----------


## Giwrgos7

Κι εγω το παρατηρω αυτη τη στιγμη. Ειμαι Tellas μεσω ΟΤΕ.

----------


## goddesszoi

Εγώ από χθές-προχθές έχω πρόβλημα με το άνοιγμα σελίδων!!!!Κ τις περισσότερες ώρες της ημέρας ενώ κατέβαζα με 900-1000 κατεβάζω με πολύυυυυυυυυ λιγότερα!!!

----------


## WagItchyef

Κανένα πρόβλημα από εδώ. Χωρίς firewall, μπορεί να τρώτε DOS attacks. Έχετε firewall ενεργό στό Λειτουργικό σας Σύστημα;

----------


## intech

Εδώ όλα ΟΚ (προς το παρόν)

----------


## Tem

το ίδιο και εδώ. Είναι βέβαια και περασμένη η ώρα

----------


## NMaverick

Επανέρχομαι...
1. Τηλέφωνο για 2η μέρα άψογο (μίλησα και με Καναδά όλα τέλεια!)
2. Με VOIP τηλεφωνία (Voip discount) μίλουσε η γυναίκα μου στα όρθια με τα ακουστικά και εγώ σερφάριζα και κατέβαζα. no problem!
3. Τα κατεβάσματα για να πιάσω τελικές ταχύτητες μόνο με DManagers.
4. Το κλείδωμά μου στα 10/1 τους το είπα (τους έπιασα με την πρώτη!!!) και έκαναν ticket λέει να λυθεί (Attainable στα 14.5 η γραμμή μου)
5. Οι χαμηλές ταχύτητες με τα torrents και το γονάτισμα των υπολοίπων downloads και browsing συνεχίζεται. Έχω να σετάρς καποιες παραμέτρους ακόμα (UnPnP=off και λοιπά και θα δούμε)

2η μέρα χαρούμενος, ελπίζω να κρατήσει και μη βρίζω και εγώ σαν ορισμένους εδώ μέσα.
Αν βρω χρόνο θα διορθώσω και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου.

Νίκος

----------


## telestic

Καλημέρα! Ε, να επανέλθω και εγώ...
Λοιπόν και μένα για δεύτερη μέρα(χθες) το τηλ. μια χαρά. 
Με έχουν κλειδώσει στα 6mbps, το οποίο παίζει από 5790 μέχρι 5400. Noise margin φυσικά αναμενόμενα χαμηλό, λόγω της περίπτωσής μου στο 5db.Παρόλα αυτά όλο το βράδυ χθες το ίντερνετ ήταν σταθερό (όχι disconnects τουλάχιστον). Η τηλεόραση έπαιξε (ω ναι είδα onREC!!!!!! :One thumb up: ), χωρίς κολλήματα μάλιστα, αλλά δε γίνεται να σερφάρω στο ίντερνετ ταυτόχρονα. Ακόμη και απλό refresh στη σελίδα του φόρουμ να κάνω, αμέσως η τιβί κολλαέι. Δεν με πειράζει καθόλου όμως. Ή τιβί ή ίντερνετ. Πάντως και τα δυο παίζουν. Τα περίεργα είναι τα εξής:
1. Για να πάρει γραμμή τώρα το ρούτερ, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να είναι συνδεδεμένο στην κεντρική πρίζα του σπιτιού το σπλίτερ!! Οπότε έχω βάλει το τηλ. με το σπλίτερ. Ακόμη και φίλτρο να βάλω στο τηλ. δεν παίζει...Μόνο με το σπλίτερ! Περίεργο δεν είναι;
2. Οι ταχύτητες downloading ήταν χάλια. Μετά βίας έπιανα από nvidia και ftp.ntua 120kB/sec. Μετά θυμήθηκα τα γραφόμενα στο φόρουμ για τον download manager. Μόλις τον χρησιμοποίησα έπιασα από nvidia 440kB/sec και από ftp.ntua 350kB/sec. Τεράστια διαφορά!!!!
3. Η τηλεόραση όταν κολλήσει πως ξεκολλάει; Εγώ την κλείνω και την ξανανοίγω...
4. Υπάρχει περίπτωση μόλις διορθωθούν τα πρόβληματα στο Περιστέρι να βελτιωθούν τα στατιστικά της γραμμής;
Και κάτι άσχετο: Ενός γνωστού μου το ρούτερ(πιρέλλι - ον έχει βάλει) με το που το έβαλε στην πρίζα για να  δει πότε θα τον ενεργοποιήσουν, δε λειτουργεί το wireless. Χρειάζεται να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί για να πιάσει το wlan;;;;;;;;

----------


## Prince Of Persia

Καλημέρα παιδιά,ελπίζω να είστε όλοι και όλες καλά.Ήμουν σε ένα άλλο site και διάβαζα σχετικά με την On και έφριξα,ούτε ένας δεν είχε να πει έναν καλό λόγο.Τόσο χάλια είναι πια;Ρωτάω γιατί πριν λίγο καιρό έκανα αίτηση και άκουσα κάτι για παράσιτα και παρεμβολές στο τηλέφωνο.Τελικά μήπως έκανα λάθος που έκανα την αίτηση;

----------


## hfmx1

Λοιπον ετσι εχουν τα πραγματα 8/11/07 εκανα αιτηση στην On (πριν ειχα conx)
24/11/07 συνδερθηκε το τηλεφωνο της on με λιγα προβληματα για 4 μερες οπως δεν μπορουσα να λαβω εισερχομενες
5/11/07 συνδεθηκε Ιnternet και δορυφορικη μετα απο πολλα τηλεφωνηματα στην On 
ταχυτητα που μου δειχνει ειναι

Ειναι καλη???
Βοηθηστε με γιατι δεν ξερω να μετραω ταχυτητες
και 2)το λαμπακι του modem pirreli πρεπει να αναβοσβυνει??
Υ.Γ. το εχω συνδεσει με ethernet

----------


## papakion

Αγαπητέ hfmx1 καλως ηρθες!

Μπορεις να μας δώσεις μερικά στοιχεία για την γραμμή σου απο το Pirelli? Και αν θες ενημέρωσε το ADSL Info στο προφιλ σου  :Smile:

----------


## giwrgosth

Δεν έχω εισερχόμενες, αυτές πάνε στο Voip ακόμη. Από τη γραμμή μόνο εξερχόμενες.

----------


## cnp5

> Καλημέρα παιδιά,ελπίζω να είστε όλοι και όλες καλά.Ήμουν σε ένα άλλο site και διάβαζα σχετικά με την On και έφριξα,ούτε ένας δεν είχε να πει έναν καλό λόγο.Τόσο χάλια είναι πια;Ρωτάω γιατί πριν λίγο καιρό έκανα αίτηση και άκουσα κάτι για παράσιτα και παρεμβολές στο τηλέφωνο.Τελικά μήπως έκανα λάθος που έκανα την αίτηση;


Τον περασμένο μήνα υπήρχαν πολλά και μεγάλα προβλήματα σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες την On Telecoms. Στο τηλέφωνο είχαμε συνακροάσεις, καθόλου σήμα, κακή ποιότητα στο Internet προβλήματα bandwidth με εξωτερικό και μεγάλο latency (pings). Μέχρι και στην τηλεόραση προβλήματα στην IPTV (κανάλια).
Τα περισσότερα ποια έχουν λυθεί, τηλεφωνία κανένα πρόβλημα (ελάχιστες αναφορές προβλημάτων εδώ), internet όλα καλά στο τομέα bandwidth με εξωτερικό (παραμένουν οι μεγάλοι χρόνοι απόκρισης, latency, με Ελλάδα). Τέλος η IPTV δουλεύει χωρίς προβλήματα στους περισσότερους. Υπάρχουν βέβαια ακόμα αναφορές για προβλήματα αλλά πολύ ποιο περιορισμένα.
Το μόνο πρόβλημα που παραμένει σταθερό από τον Οκτώβριο, είναι το CC (τεχνική υποστήριξη συγκεκριμένα) που τις περισσότερες ώρες (πρωινές και απογευματινές) είναι πολύ δύσκολο να συνδεθείς.

----------


## Avesael

> Κανένα πρόβλημα από εδώ. Χωρίς firewall, μπορεί να τρώτε DOS attacks. Έχετε firewall ενεργό στό Λειτουργικό σας Σύστημα;


Εγώ έχω ενεργοποιήσει τις επιλογές που πρέπει στο Firewall του Pirelli και σε συνδυασμό με ένα καλό antivirus/antispyware, είμαι ασφαλής...

----------


## arxetypo

καλημερα στο forum,εχω ενεργοποιηθει απο τις 3/12 και ολα ειναι μια χαρα, εχω ομως ενα προβλημα, οταν παω να εγγραφω στην NOVA στο υπομενου που μου βγαζει για να επιλεξω πακετο συνδρομης ενω θα πρεπει να βλεπω κατω αριστερα τα πακετα συνδρομης και με τα βελακια του τηλεκοντρολ να επιλεξω ποιο πακετο θελω δεν βλεπω κανενα εικονιδιο-πακετο για να μπορεσω να πατησω ΟΚ και να εγγραφω,εχει αντιμετωπισει κανεις παρομοιο προβλημα?

----------


## dimitrispm

Κι εγώ συνδέθηκα χθες... Αρχικά δεν είχα εισερχόμενες κλήσεις στη συνέχεια και για κανα 2ωρο ούτε εξερχόμενες αλλά σήμερα το πρώι όλα καλά.
Για το ίντερνετ με αυτά τα στοιχεία που έχω δεν ξέρω. Είναι καλά; Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι;

----------


## Avesael

> καλημερα στο forum,εχω ενεργοποιηθει απο τις 3/12 και ολα ειναι μια χαρα, εχω ομως ενα προβλημα, οταν παω να εγγραφω στην NOVA στο υπομενου που μου βγαζει για να επιλεξω πακετο συνδρομης ενω θα πρεπει να βλεπω κατω αριστερα τα πακετα συνδρομης και με τα βελακια του τηλεκοντρολ να επιλεξω ποιο πακετο θελω δεν βλεπω κανενα εικονιδιο-πακετο για να μπορεσω να πατησω ΟΚ και να εγγραφω,εχει αντιμετωπισει κανεις παρομοιο προβλημα?


Περίεργο αυτό που λές. Εγώ δεν αντιμετώπισα κανένα πρόβλημα με την ενεργοποίηση της nova.
Για δοκίμασε τη διαδικασία απο την αρχή...

----------


## Takerman

> Κι εγώ συνδέθηκα χθες... Αρχικά δεν είχα εισερχόμενες κλήσεις στη συνέχεια και για κανα 2ωρο ούτε εξερχόμενες αλλά σήμερα το πρώι όλα καλά.
> Για το ίντερνετ με αυτά τα στοιχεία που έχω δεν ξέρω. Είναι καλά; Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι;


Πας άνετα στα 15 απο τα 10 που είσαι τώρα. Πάρτους και πες τους να σε ανεβάσουν.

----------


## dimitrispm

> Πας άνετα στα 15 απο τα 10 που είσαι τώρα. Πάρτους και πες τους να σε ανεβάσουν.


Αυτό θα κάνω, ευχαριστώ... (μόλις τώρα μου ήρθε και το sms ότι είμαι on... ακόμα περιμένω τον αποκωδικοποιητή όμως).

----------


## hfmx1

> Αγαπητέ hfmx1 καλως ηρθες!
> 
> Μπορεις να μας δώσεις μερικά στοιχεία για την γραμμή σου απο το Pirelli? Και αν θες ενημέρωσε το ADSL Info στο προφιλ σου


ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.1 (G.DMT)
Upload:  192 Kbps.
Download:  288 Kbps.
WAN IP:  91.132.34.60
Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
Gateway:  91.132.1.131
Primary DNS:  91.132.4.4
Secondary DNS:  91.132.4.20

αυτα μου λεει ειναι καλα η ειναι αθλια η ταχυτητα μου?
Πιανω τουλαχιστων τα 10mbps?
ευχαριστω

----------


## telestic

Να ρωτήσω κάτι: Για να ενεργοποιήσω το firewall πρέπει να τους πάρω τηλ. Αν το ενεργοποιήσω όμως, το port forwarding θα λειτουργήσει κανονικά;;;;



Off Topic


		Αν μπορεί κανείς να εκφέρει άποψη για κανένα από τα θέματα που αναφέρω  στο ποστ πιο πάνω έχει καλώς... :Smile:

----------


## mpanas

Πιανεις γυρω στα 2.5 mbps

----------


## Avesael

Είσαι σε άσχημη κατάσταση...
Όχι 10Mbps δεν πιάνεις έτσι, αλλά ούτε καν 384Kbps !!!
Ο router συγχρονίζει μόλις στα 288Kbps !!!
Προφανώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τη σύνδεση σου.
Αν μπορούσες να μας έδινες και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου;
Downstream SNR Margin και Downstream Attenuation...

----------


## Prince Of Persia

Δεν κατάλαβα,για να σου ανεβάσουν την ταχύτητα πρέπει να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο δηλαδή;

----------


## mpanas

> Πιανεις γυρω στα 2.5 mbps


ops sorry, πιανεις γυρω στα 0.25 mbps

----------


## atheos71

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι: Για να ενεργοποιήσω το firewall πρέπει να τους πάρω τηλ. Αν το ενεργοποιήσω όμως, το port forwarding θα λειτουργήσει κανονικά;;;;
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αν μπορεί κανείς να εκφέρει άποψη για κανένα από τα θέματα που αναφέρω  στο ποστ πιο πάνω έχει καλώς...


Είμαστε συντοπίτες , μόνο που τα DSLAM μας είναι διαφορετικά.Έχεις συχνές αποσυνδέσεις;

----------


## papakion

Καλύτερα να μας δωσεις τα στατιστικα που λεει ο Ultra καθως αυτο μαλλον ειναι καποιο προφιλ που σου εχουν περασει ωσπου να σεταριστει απο την On η γραμμή σου για τα καλα.

----------


## telestic

> Είμαστε συντοπίτες , μόνο που τα DSLAM μας είναι διαφορετικά.Τί attn & snr έχεις;
> Δε τα έβλεπα πριν.


Συντοπίτες μεν, αλλά εσένα το dslam σου προφανώς είναι καλύτερο για να πιάνεις και 9mbps ενώ το attenuation είναι το ίδιο!! :Razz: 
Πλέον έχω noise margin downstream 5db και attenuation 40db. Μπορεί να ακούγονται αίσχος, όμως μια ολόκληρη μέρα που το χω(!) παίζει μια χαρά(φτου φτου) ακόμη και η τιβί. Απλά όχι όλα μαζί...

----------


## atheos71

Φίλε telestic βάλε χωριστά τηλέφωνο από ρούτερ με σπλίτερ και στα δύο σα δοκιμή , αν σου επιτρέπουν οι συνθήκες ,ίσως να έχει διαφορά , ίσως κι όχι.

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 6 Minutes and 37 Seconds later........




> Συντοπίτες μεν, αλλά εσένα το dslam σου προφανώς είναι καλύτερο για να πιάνεις και 9mbps ενώ το attenuation είναι το ίδιο!!
> Πλέον έχω noise margin downstream 5db και attenuation 40db. Μπορεί να ακούγονται αίσχος, όμως μια ολόκληρη μέρα που το χω(!) παίζει μια χαρά(φτου φτου) ακόμη και η τιβί. Απλά όχι όλα μαζί...


Παρόλο που η ταχύτητα κατέβηκε και το snr ανέβηκε ,αποσυνδέσεις έχω.Είναι με τις μέρες του.

----------


## hfmx1

> Είσαι σε άσχημη κατάσταση...
> Όχι 10Mbps δεν πιάνεις έτσι, αλλά ούτε καν 384Kbps !!!
> Ο router συγχρονίζει μόλις στα 288Kbps !!!
> Προφανώς υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τη σύνδεση σου.
> Αν μπορούσες να μας έδινες και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου;
> Downstream SNR Margin και Downstream Attenuation...




```
#

Line Status
	

---
	

SHOWTIME

Link Type
	

Automatic
	

G.992.1 (G.DMT) / Fast Path

    * [Go Top]

# Data Rate:

Stream Type
	

Actual Data Rate

Up Stream
	

192 (Kbps.)

Down Stream
	

288 (Kbps.)

    * [Go Top]

# Operation Data / Defect Indication:

Operation Data
	

Upstream
	

Downstream

Noise Margin
	

6 dB
	

5 dB

Attenuation
	

31 dB
	

63 dB

Indicator Name
	

Near End Indicator
	

Far End Indicator

Fast Path FEC Correction
	

340
	

0

Interleaved Path FEC Correction
	

0
	

0

Fast Path CRC Error
	

83
	

247

Interleaved Path CRC Error
	

0
	

0

Loss of Signal Defect
	

0
	

---

Fast Path HEC Error
	

68
	

0

Interleaved Path HEC Error
	

0
	

0

    * [Go Top]

# Statistics:

Received Cells
	

1683723

Transmitted Cells
	

163145
```

----------


## telestic

Λοιπόν , αν και το attenuation είναι άσχημο, που δείχνει ότι απέχεις περίπου 4-5χλμ από το dslam, παρόλα αυτά, επειδή και γω κάτι τέτοια κουλά στοιχεία είχα για τσέκαρε:
Μήπως έχεις συνδεδεμένο συναγερμό στη γραμμή;
Μήπως έχεις κάτι άλλο συνδεδεμένο πάνω στη γραμμή;
Κάθε ηλεκτρονική συσκευή που είναι συνδεδεμένη πάνω στη γραμμή προκαλεί τρελές παρεμβολές στο δίκτυο.
Για καλό και για κακό, φώναξε έναν ηλεκτρολόγο να κοιτάξει τη γραμμή που φτάνει στο κτίριο και τη γραμμή που φτάνει μέσα στο σπίτι. Μπορεί να στον φέρει κ η on, αλλά αν έχεις κάποιον γνωστό ακόμη καλύτερα...

----------


## telestic

> Φίλε telestic βάλε χωριστά τηλέφωνο από ρούτερ με σπλίτερ και στα δύο σα δοκιμή , αν σου επιτρέπουν οι συνθήκες ,ίσως να έχει διαφορά , ίσως κι όχι.


Αν είναι να κερδίσω db θα το κάνω!!!!! Είμαι στη φάση όπου κάνω ό,τι συνδεσμολογία μου κατέβει στο κεφάλι μπας και κερδίσω κανά db στο θόρυβο και μπορέσω να ανέβω ταχύτητα!  :Razz: 
Τα έργα στο dslam Περιστερίου τελικά, παίζουν ή δεν παίζουν ρόλο;;;;;

----------


## papakion

Σιγουρα φίλε μου πρεπει να τσεκαρεις το δικτυο και το εσω και το εξω. Πάρα πολύς θόρυβος μαλλον στην γραμμή σου και αν ειναι πραγματικά τα στοιχεία (πχ δεν εχει θεμα το pirelli) εισαι οριακά απο το να μην έχεις καθόλου DSL.
Υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να βάλεις επάνω και ενα άλλο modem να τσεκάρεις τα στατιστικά?

Με το connex τι ταχυτητα ειχες?

----------


## atheos71

*63 dB*;Ρεκόρ αποστάσεως απ'ότι νομίζω ,αν είναι έτσι όπως φαίνονται τα στοιχεία.

----------


## hfmx1

Παδια μολις εκλεισα το modem και το ξαναανοιξα μετα απο 10 λεπτα νεες μετρησεις για δειτε και πειτε
Καταρχας ΝΑ ευχαριστησω ολους που απαντησατε και συγγνωμη που ειμει συντομος αλλα ειμαι στην δουλεια παραλληλα
Up Stream


1023 (Kbps.)

Down Stream


1981 (Kbps.)


δεν ειναι λιγο περιεργο??
Τωρα τι ταχυτητα πιανω?
σε mbps?please
και πως το διορθωνο???

........Auto merged post: hfmx1 added 0 Minutes and 40 Seconds later........


```
#

 
	

Configured
	

Current

Line Status
	

---
	

SHOWTIME

Link Type
	

Automatic
	

G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Interleaved Path

    * [Go Top]

# Data Rate:

Stream Type
	

Actual Data Rate

Up Stream
	

1023 (Kbps.)

Down Stream
	

1981 (Kbps.)

    * [Go Top]

# Operation Data / Defect Indication:

Operation Data
	

Upstream
	

Downstream

Noise Margin
	

8 dB
	

25 dB

Attenuation
	

17 dB
	

30 dB

Indicator Name
	

Near End Indicator
	

Far End Indicator

Fast Path FEC Correction
	

0
	

0

Interleaved Path FEC Correction
	

0
	

0

Fast Path CRC Error
	

0
	

0

Interleaved Path CRC Error
	

0
	

0

Loss of Signal Defect
	

0
	

---

Fast Path HEC Error
	

0
	

0

Interleaved Path HEC Error
	

0
	

0

    * [Go Top]

# Statistics:

Received Cells
	

101479

Transmitted Cells
	

29438

    * [Go Top]

# Runtime Code Version:   1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007 21:33:45)
```

........Auto merged post: hfmx1 added 0 Minutes and 31 Seconds later........

ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1023 Kbps.
Download:  1981 Kbps.
WAN IP:  91.132.34.60
Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
Gateway:  91.132.1.131
Primary DNS:  91.132.4.4
Secondary DNS:  91.132.4.20

........Auto merged post: hfmx1 added 2 Minutes and 12 Seconds later........

Στο conx 768 κατεβαζα με 70kbps και δεν εχω συναργεμο μονο τηλεφωνο με splitter πανω στην γραμμη

........Auto merged post: hfmx1 added 2 Minutes and 15 Seconds later........

Α και κατι τελευταιο κατεβαζω το iphone απο το site της apple 175KB/sec

----------


## amora

Ακόμη σε τεστάρουν μάλλον.



Off Topic


		Κρύβε την ip σου καλού κακού :Whistle:

----------


## telestic

Τώρα μάλιστα! Μια χαρά σε βρίσκω. Αυτή τη στιγμή είσαι κλειδωμένος στα 2Mbps. Απλά θα χρειαστεί να τους πάρεις τηλ. να τους πεις να σε ανεβάσουν σε ταχύτητα. Ζήτησέ τους τη μέγιστη δυνατή, η οποία αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 10Mbps άνετα. Άντε...ακόμα να τους πάρεις;;;;  :Smile:

----------


## cnp5

> Παδια μολις εκλεισα το modem και το ξαναανοιξα μετα απο 10 λεπτα νεες μετρησεις για δειτε και πειτε
> Καταρχας ΝΑ ευχαριστησω ολους που απαντησατε και συγγνωμη που ειμει συντομος αλλα ειμαι στην δουλεια παραλληλα
> ....


Βγάλε το τηλέφωνο και το splitter και δοκίμασε μόνο με το pirelli στη πρίζα. Αν δεις βελτίωση (δραματική) αγόρασε άλλο φίλτρο/splitter ή δοκίμασε το φίλτρο που είχες από τη προηγούμενη σύνδεση (αν ήταν PSTN και όχι ISDN).
Αν δε δεις διαφορά, τότε μπορεί η γραμμή σου να μην είναι έτοιμη ακόμα (να τη δοκιμάζουν). Περίμενε μέχρι αύριο. Αν και αύριο δε δεις φως, τότε, είτε η γραμμή σου από τον κατανεμητή έως το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ή οι γραμμές στο σπίτι σου (εσωτερική τηλεφωνική καλωδίωση) έχει κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα και δημιουργεί θόρυβο. 
Αν είναι το δεύτερο, μπορείς να πάρεις κάποιον ηλεκτρολόγο να ελέγξει την καλωδίωση του σπιτιού σου. Αν είναι το πρώτο θα πρέπει να έρθεις σε επαφή με την On για να σου στείλουν τεχνικό και να ελέγξουν τη γραμμή σου.  :Sad:

----------


## dimitrispm

Το γεγονός ότι το snr κυμαίνμεται από 17 έως 23 ενώ όλα τα άλλα παραμένουν αμετάβλημα σημαίνει κάτι; Και τι είναι καλύτερα.. να ανεβαίνει ή να κατεβαίνει;

----------


## telestic

Καλησπέρα! Λοιπόν μέχρι πριν λίγο που ήμουν σπίτι δε μπορούσα να μπω στο ίντερνετ. Το πιρέλλι έδειχνε ότι έχει σήμα και κατάφερα να μπω σε μια σελίδα, αλλά γενικά τίποτα. Είχε κανείς παρόμοιο πρόβλημα; Dslam Περιστερίου...Λέω μήπως φταίνε οι εργασίες...

----------


## atheos71

Για δείτε αυτό:
20:55 , 05/12/07
Data Rate
Stream Type
 Actual Data Rate Up Stream
 511 (Kbps.)
Down Stream
 5731 (Kbps.) 9020
Noise Margin
UP 19 dB 12
DOWN  11 dB 7
Attenuation
UP 23 dB
DOWN 41 dB

Συνήθως

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 4 Minutes and 56 Seconds later........

Ήθελα νά ξερα γιατί το σκαλίζουν τέτοιες ώρες;Ή συμβαίνει το "κλασικό" ότι αυτές είναι ώρες αιχμής;

----------


## atheos71

> Καλησπέρα! Λοιπόν μέχρι πριν λίγο που ήμουν σπίτι δε μπορούσα να μπω στο ίντερνετ. Το πιρέλλι έδειχνε ότι έχει σήμα και κατάφερα να μπω σε μια σελίδα, αλλά γενικά τίποτα. Είχε κανείς παρόμοιο πρόβλημα; Dslam Περιστερίου...Λέω μήπως φταίνε οι εργασίες...


Δες εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...104821&page=69

----------


## amora

> Το γεγονός ότι το snr κυμαίνμεται από 17 έως 23 ενώ όλα τα άλλα παραμένουν αμετάβλημα σημαίνει κάτι; Και τι είναι καλύτερα.. να ανεβαίνει ή να κατεβαίνει;


Σημαίνει σίγουρα ότι έχεις περιθώριο να συγχρονίσεις πάνω από τα 10Μ  :Smile:  Οι διακυμάνσεις είναι φυσιολογικές και έχουν να κάνουν και με το πόσες γραμμές από το ίδιο πολύζευγο καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ με εσένα χρησιμοποιούν το ΑDSL2+ ταυτόχρονα, γι' αυτό και μειώνεται τις ώρες αιχμής. Όπως κατάλαβες, όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το SNR τόσο το καλύτερο. :Wink:

----------


## CMS

τί περίεργα πράγματα πάλι ... έπεσε το download και ανέβηκε το upload ...  :Whistle:  :Thinking: 








*Spoiler:*




			καλησπέρα στην παρέα από το Βερολίνο ... :Smile:  ... δυό ώρες στο ξενοδοχείο adsl 9 ΕΥΡΩ , μέχρι 150 MB download  :Thumb down: ... easy money ... και δεν έχω και πολύ χρόνο να σπάσω ένα WEP που βλέπω με το WiFi ... :Razz:

----------


## NMaverick

> Επανέρχομαι...
> 1. Τηλέφωνο για 2η μέρα άψογο (μίλησα και με Καναδά όλα τέλεια!)
> 2. Με VOIP τηλεφωνία (Voip discount) μίλουσε η γυναίκα μου στα όρθια με τα ακουστικά και εγώ σερφάριζα και κατέβαζα. no problem!
> 3. Τα κατεβάσματα για να πιάσω τελικές ταχύτητες μόνο με DManagers.
> 4. Το κλείδωμά μου στα 10/1 τους το είπα (τους έπιασα με την πρώτη!!!) και έκαναν ticket λέει να λυθεί (Attainable στα 14.5 η γραμμή μου)
> 5. Οι χαμηλές ταχύτητες με τα torrents και το γονάτισμα των υπολοίπων downloads και browsing συνεχίζεται. Έχω να σετάρς καποιες παραμέτρους ακόμα (UnPnP=off και λοιπά και θα δούμε)
> 
> 2η μέρα χαρούμενος, ελπίζω να κρατήσει και μη βρίζω και εγώ σαν ορισμένους εδώ μέσα.
> Αν βρω χρόνο θα διορθώσω και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου.
> ...


Και επανέρχομαι...
1. Τηλέφωνο 3η μέρα άψογο.
2. Ταχύτητες: Torrents 930 Kbps, Nvidia 1 connection 700 kbps σήμερα στις 8:30 το πρωί.
3. Το κλείδωμα παραμένει αύριο θα κάνω software restart να δω που θα πιάσω κλείδωμα.
4. Κατεβάσματα σήμερα 4 connections per download, 1 download στα 980 kbps
5. Στα μη αξιόπιστα τεστ έπιασα και 2 Mbps download speed!!! Βέβαια δεν το πίστεψα.

3η μέρα χαρούμενος. Στη δουλειά έκαναν άλλοι 2 αίτηση. Και ένας που έκανε 10 μέρες μετά από εμένα περιμένει σύνδεση.

Νίκος

----------


## BJR

Φίλοι μου,

Εδώ και τρεις μήνες είμαι στην ΟΝ.

ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ:

Εξαρχής είχα ζητήσει δεύτερη γραμμή.
Έως σήμερα ήμουν σε… αραιή (λόγω… απεριόριστων αναμονών) επικοινωνία για το πότε θα είναι…. ΟΝ (η δεύτερη γραμμή).
Η συνήθης απάντηση ήταν πως ακόμα δεν, αλλά… καλομελέτα και… έρχεται…
Σήμερα λοιπόν (μετά από κλήση μου από το κινητό μου) μου είπαν πως η σύνδεση της… δεύτερης γραμμής είχε πραγματοποιηθεί.
Περιχαρής και μη βλέποντας την ώρα να πάω σπίτι μου διαπίστωσα όταν, τελικά πήγα πως… δεν δουλεύει…..
Σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό…. είδα και το λογαριασμό, που μόλις είχε έρθει, να αναγράφει… 80 € (έχω βγάλει εκτός τις κλήσεις σε κινητά) !!
Μετά από 75 λεπτά… αναμονής, κατάφερα να επικοινωνήσω με το λογιστήριο όπου και με ενημέρωσαν πως η … έξτρα χρέωση γινόταν λόγω της … δεύτερης γραμμής όπου τους προηγούμενους μήνες που…. αυτή λειτουργούσε… είχαν “ξεχάσει” να τιμολογήσουν.
Ξέρω πως αυτή τη στιγμή… κάποιοι από εσάς… κρατούν την κοιλιά τους…. από τα γέλια…

The best is yet to come….

Μετά από δεκάλεπτη επεξήγηση των ανωτέρω στο λογιστήριο βρέθηκα ξανά σε…. 20 λεπτών αναμονή για…. τεχνική υποστήριξη με μόνη λύση την…. ανανέωση της τηλεφωνικής επικοινωνίας για την επόμενη μέρα….

Δεν μπαίνω σε επιπλέον λεπτομέρειες για να μην ταλαιπωρήσω ακόμα περισσότερο εσάς (εμάς)… τους ήδη ταλαιπωρημένους λόγω… ΟΝ.

ΤΑ…. ΚΑΛΑ?

Στο ίντερνετ έχω δει καλές ημέρες με ταχύτητες επιπέδου 1,6 Μbyte/sec (με χρήση DAP), αλλά και άσχημες, ειδικά μέσα στον 11, με… αρκετές επανεκκινήσεις του router εντός 10 λεπτών !!!
Στην TV τα πράγματα δεν θα μπορούσαν να είναι διαφορετικά μια και είναι άμεσα εξαρτώμενη από το ίντερνετ.

Ελπίζω απλά σε καλύτερες υπηρεσίες που νομίζω ειλικρινά ότι… μπορούν να προσφέρουν….

Καλή τύχη σε όλους μας και ευχαριστώ για τον πολύτιμο χρόνο σας.

----------


## Prince Of Persia

Σας παρακαλώ μπορεί να μου απαντήσει κάποιος αν για να αυξήσεις την ταχύτητα του internet πρέπει να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο;

----------


## anendotos

> Σας παρακαλώ μπορεί να μου απαντήσει κάποιος αν για να αυξήσεις την ταχύτητα του internet πρέπει να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο;


Δεν ξέρω αν θα γίνει ποτέ αυτόματα όπως λέγανε αλλά για να αυξήσεις ταχύτητα πάρε καλύτερα τηλέφωνο και όχι το 13801 γιατί χρεώνει άγρια.

----------


## giwrgosth

Από χθες έχω και εισερχόμενες! Μετά από 42 μέρες μπορώ να πω πως δουλεύει το όλα σε ένα, καλά είναι!  :Thumb down:

----------


## polv

> Από χθες έχω και εισερχόμενες! Μετά από 42 μέρες μπορώ να πω πως δουλεύει το όλα σε ένα, καλά είναι!


Αντε φίλε και σ΄ανώτερα. :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: polv added 5 Minutes and 33 Seconds later........




> Και επανέρχομαι...
> 1. Τηλέφωνο 3η μέρα άψογο.
> 2. Ταχύτητες: Torrents 930 Kbps, Nvidia 1 connection 700 kbps σήμερα στις 8:30 το πρωί.
> 3. Το κλείδωμα παραμένει αύριο θα κάνω software restart να δω που θα πιάσω κλείδωμα.
> 4. Κατεβάσματα σήμερα 4 connections per download, 1 download στα 980 kbps
> 5. Στα μη αξιόπιστα τεστ έπιασα και 2 Mbps download speed!!! Βέβαια δεν το πίστεψα.
> 
> 3η μέρα χαρούμενος. Στη δουλειά έκαναν άλλοι 2 αίτηση. Και ένας που έκανε 10 μέρες μετά από εμένα περιμένει σύνδεση.
> 
> Νίκος


Λέτε κάτι να αρχίζει να αλλάζει........μακάρι.
Αναμονή γιά νέα σύνδεση από 19/9/2007.... :Mad: 

Νίκο π'αρε μιά ΑΤΑ συσκευή και βάλε πάνω έναν ασύρματο να γλυτώσεις απ'τα ακουστικά.
Εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο έτσι δουλεύω το I-CALL και είναι μιά χαρά. :One thumb up: 
Τάκης

........Auto merged post: polv added 2 Minutes and 38 Seconds later........




> Καλημέρα παιδιά,ελπίζω να είστε όλοι και όλες καλά.Ήμουν σε ένα άλλο site και διάβαζα σχετικά με την On και έφριξα,ούτε ένας δεν είχε να πει έναν καλό λόγο.Τόσο χάλια είναι πια;Ρωτάω γιατί πριν λίγο καιρό έκανα αίτηση και άκουσα κάτι για παράσιτα και παρεμβολές στο τηλέφωνο.Τελικά μήπως έκανα λάθος που έκανα την αίτηση;


Δυστυχώς Παναγιώτη.......δυστυχώς.
Εχουν ..........μπουκώσει και χάσανε την μπάλλα.

----------


## omada_pyravlos

Πύραυλος το internet. Οι torrenties κατεβαίνουνε με 800Κ :Clap:

----------


## Avesael

Σύντομαη ταχύτητα θα πέσει πάλι με τόσους τορρεντάκηδες που ρουφούν αδυσόπητα bandwidth...

----------


## omada_pyravlos

Σιγά ρε μάστορα μην γίνεσε τραγικός. Σου ρουφάμε το bandwidth, δικό σου είναι?

----------


## giwrgosth

> Σιγά ρε μάστορα μην γίνεσε τραγικός. Σου ρουφάμε το bandwidth, δικό σου είναι?


Όχι, της ΟΝ, αλλά είναι φτωχή εταιρεία και δεν έχει χρήματα να αγοράσει άλλο και θα πρέπει εμείς να την βοηθήσουμε, για το καλό της! 60-70.000 πελάτες έχει, αν τσοντάρουμε όλοι από 4-5 ευρώ το μήνα να η νέα γραμμή! Αλλά που, αχάριστοι, τα θέλουμε όλα τσάμπα!

----------


## papakion

> Σιγά ρε μάστορα μην γίνεσε τραγικός. Σου ρουφάμε το bandwidth, δικό σου είναι?


Λίγη ευγένεια δεν βλάπτει  :Whistle:  

 :Respekt:  στον UltraCG7

----------


## telestic

Χμμμ...Χθες και σήμερα μου φαίνεται είχα τα disconnects μου. Τι να περιμένω θα μου πείτε με 5db θόρυβο; Εν τω μεταξύ παρότι με έχουν κλειδώσει στα 6mbps, τη μια έδειξε 5700, μετά 5450, μετά 5380 και χθες το βράδυ 5250! Τι στο καλό;
Επίσης, αν και δεν μου έχει απαντήσει κανείς ακόμη: Οι εργασίες που συνεχίζονται στο dslam Περιστερίου υπάρχει περίπτωση να χαλάνε τα στοιχεία της γραμμής; Όταν δλδ τελειώσουν τι πιθανότητα έχω να πιάσω κάτι καλύτερο σε ταχύτητα; Κανείς από dslam Περιστερίου;;;;;;;;;

----------


## omada_pyravlos

Papakion, 

να με πει κλέφτη να το αντέξω
να με πεί απατεώνα θα το αγνοήσω
να με πει Παναθηναικό πάλι δεν θα δώσω σημασία


αλλά οχι και να με πει *ΤΟΡΡΕΝΤΑΚΗ* :Badmood: 




 :Razz: 





> Όχι, της ΟΝ, αλλά είναι φτωχή εταιρεία και δεν έχει χρήματα να αγοράσει άλλο και θα πρέπει εμείς να την βοηθήσουμε, για το καλό της! 60-70.000 πελάτες έχει, αν τσοντάρουμε όλοι από 4-5 ευρώ το μήνα να η νέα γραμμή! Αλλά που, αχάριστοι, τα θέλουμε όλα τσάμπα!


Άμα το θέτεις έτσι τότε να κάνουμε κανα έρανο  :Clap:

----------


## papakion

αφου για torrents μιλησες  :Thinking:

----------


## omada_pyravlos

Και ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα δηλαδή? Ανέφερα ότι τα τόρρεντς κατεβαίνουν γρήγορα.

Σταυρώστε με

 :Razz:

----------


## papakion

:Viking:

----------


## trellosballas

Μένω Π.Φάληρο και ανήκω στο DSLAM Καλαμακίου. Έχω σκοπό να κάνω αίτηση στην On για το πακέτο όλα σε ένα. 

Παρατηρήσεις και πρόβλήματα που έχουν διαπιστωθεί.

----------


## hfmx1

> Παδια μολις εκλεισα το modem και το ξαναανοιξα μετα απο 10 λεπτα νεες μετρησεις για δειτε και πειτε
> Καταρχας ΝΑ ευχαριστησω ολους που απαντησατε και συγγνωμη που ειμει συντομος αλλα ειμαι στην δουλεια παραλληλα
> Up Stream
> 
> 
> 1023 (Kbps.)
> 
> Down Stream
> 
> ...


Τωρα παει καλυτερα!!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## papakion

Πολύ απλα μας τα ζητας  :Laughing: 

Ψαξε στο φορουμ και θα βρεις τα παντα  :RTFM: 

 :Closed topic:

----------


## erateinos

στο DSLAM Π.Φαλήρου  βάρεσαν κάποιες πλακέτες  :Whistle: 
κάποιος φίλος και συνάδελφος (ονόματα δεν λέμε) ενώ μιλήσαμε το πρωί στο τηλέφωνο ξέχασε να το αναφέρει εδώ  :Thinking: 
μπορεί να θεώρησε αναξιόπιστη την πηγή ή ότι είναι συκοφαντία προς την εταιρεία  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

> Μένω Π.Φάληρο και ανήκω στο DSLAM Καλαμακίου. Έχω σκοπό να κάνω αίτηση στην On για το πακέτο όλα σε ένα. 
> 
> Παρατηρήσεις και πρόβλήματα που έχουν διαπιστωθεί.


πόσο κοντά είσαι στην Ζαίμη ? εκεί είναι το DSLAM δεν είναι στο Καλαμάκι  :Wink:

----------


## telestic

Ε λοιπόν μόλις μου τηλεφώνησε ο τεχνικός που περιμένω σπίτι (τον περίμενα μεταξύ 12-4μμ). Και τι μου λέει; Ότι επειδή βρήκε κάπου λαΙκή και δε μπόρεσε να περάσει για να φτάσει σε μένα θα έρθει μετά τις 4. Και όταν τον ρώτησα περίπου τι ώρα μου απάντησε σε ψιλοέντονο ύφος ότι έχει άλλα τρία ραντεβού εκεί γύρω και ότι θα με βάλει τελευταίο μπας και έχει τελειώσει η λαϊκή...
Και αναρωτιέμαι εγώ. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φάω άκυρο από τον τεχνικό λόγω ύπαρξης λαϊκής κάπου κοντά στο σπίτι μου; Που αν σκεφτείτε ότι σήμερα από όσο γνωρίζω δεν υπάρχει κοντά μου λαϊκή, μάλλον το κοντά είναι μακριά...Ή πρέπει εγώ να έιμαι σπίτι όλη μέρα για να περιμένω πότεθα έρθει αυτός ο τεχνικός;Δλδ δε μπορούν να μου πουν περίπου στις 2 με 3;;;
Και όχι τίποτα...Αλλά κ θα τον περιμένω και όπως το κόβω θα του δώσω και τα 35 ευρώ...



Off Topic


		Αλήθεια σε τέτοια περίπτωση κόβει απόδειξη; Μην πληρωθεί και από μένα και από την ον!!!!!

----------


## grphoto

Ο Κυριος Ερατεινος με βαζει να σας ενημερωσω οτι παλι δεν εχει ιντερνετ  :Razz: 

(για να μην τα ξανακουσω  :Razz:  )

----------


## papakion

χαιρετισματα δωστου! :Sneer:

----------


## erateinos

πήρα netcarta  :Razz:  
το ανέκδοτο της ημέρας
παίρνω το cc της ΟΝ για να δω πότε θα έχω πάλι ίντερνετ
αφού έχω δώσει τα στοιχεία μου ο διάλογος είναι  παρακάτω

cc  : τι πρόβλημα έχετε?  
erateinos : δεν έχω ίντερνετ
 cc  : κωδικούς με sms έχετε παραλάβει ? 
 :Wall: 
erateinos : είμαι ενεργοποιημένος από τον Μάρτιο
  cc  : δηλαδή έχετε εξοπλισμό ? 
 :Crazy: 
erateinos :  οκ ευχαριστώ, γεια σας 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## polv

QUOTE=erateinos;1619482]πήρα netcarta  :Razz:  
το ανέκδοτο της ημέρας
παίρνω το cc της ΟΝ για να δω πότε θα έχω πάλι ίντερνετ
αφού έχω δώσει τα στοιχεία μου ο διάλογος είναι  παρακάτω

cc  : τι πρόβλημα έχετε?  
erateinos : δεν έχω ίντερνετ
 cc  : κωδικούς με sms έχετε παραλάβει ? 
 :Wall: 
erateinos : είμαι ενεργοποιημένος από τον Μάρτιο
  cc  : δηλαδή έχετε εξοπλισμό ? 
 :Crazy: 
erateinos :  οκ ευχαριστώ, γεια σας 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: [/QUOTE]

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Πορτοκαλι θέτε;
Nαι......
Από πορτοκαλάδα;;;;;;; :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Να είσαι καλά με έκανες και γέλασα..
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Gordito

Αυτα ειναι. Εγω ειχα την υπομονη να περιμενω σημερα στο τηλεφωνο να δηλωσω οτι δεν εχω ιντερνετ εδω και 10 μερες που ειμαι ΟΝ, για να ανακαλυψω οτι ο τεχνικος που ηρθε σπιτι ουδεποτε δηλωσε βλαβη.
Αποτι καταλαβα εχει πολυ θορυβο η γραμμη και δεν μπορουσε να συγχρονισει καθολου.

----------


## Avesael

> πήρα netcarta  
> το ανέκδοτο της ημέρας
> παίρνω το cc της ΟΝ για να δω πότε θα έχω πάλι ίντερνετ
> αφού έχω δώσει τα στοιχεία μου ο διάλογος είναι  παρακάτω
> 
> cc  : τι πρόβλημα έχετε?  
> erateinos : δεν έχω ίντερνετ
>  cc  : κωδικούς με sms έχετε παραλάβει ? 
> 
> ...



ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΜΑΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ΤΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΜΑΤΑ! 
 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  
Φέρτε να πιω να ξημερωθώ!
The BEST (όχι of σήμερα) OF THE YEAR!!!

 :Respekt:  ERATEINOS !  :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 1 Minutes and 40 Seconds later........



Off Topic


		NETCARTA ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΝ;;;;  :Crazy:

----------


## erateinos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		NETCARTA ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΝ;;;;


έχω και άλλη γραμμή  :Razz: 

έτσι απολαμβάνω καλύτερα το adsl+  :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

Σαν κι αυτή που θα αποκτήσω κι εγώ σύντομα...

----------


## telestic

Ήρθε παρεμπιπτόντως ο τεχνικός της ον (δεν ήμουν εγώ σπίτι) και είπε ότι δυστυχώς το μέγιστο που πιάνει το κτίριο είναι 6300  :Sad: 
Είπε δε ότι θα σημειώσει και θα προωθήσει να πει η ον στον οτε να έρθουν να αλλάξουν δυο καλώδια, που δεν πολυκατάλαβα τι κάνουν, αλλά λέει είναι παλιά και πιθανότατα αν αλλάξουν θα φτιάξει η γραμμή...Ξέρετε τίποτα για αυτό;



Off Topic


		Τελικά τα έργα στο Περιστέρι επηρεάζουν τη γραμμή;;;;;;Θα μου πει κανείς;;;  :Sad:

----------


## Avesael

Μακάρι να κόψουν όλα τα καταραμένα p2p προγράμματα που ρουφάνε ασύστολα data, και κατεβάζουν ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ κατά 90% . Μακάρι να ξυπνήσουν οι ISP και να το κάνουν.
Τι θα τους εμποδίσει αν είναι μαζική κίνηση ; Θα αποχωρήσουν οι ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΙ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΤΕΣ 24ώρου βάσεως, που κατεβάζουν ότι κινήται και υπάρχει, απλά για να το κατεβάζουν;;;;  :Mad:

----------


## Tem

εντυπώσεις άριστες. Η τηλεφωνία τώρα τελευταία δεν παίζεται με τίποτα  :One thumb up: 
Μόνο το ΟN REC μας τα χαλάει λίγο.

----------


## erateinos

> Μόνο το ΟN REC μας τα χαλάει λίγο.


και κανένα DSLAM   :ROFL:

----------


## grphoto

> και κανένα DSLAM


Ελα συκοφαντιες  :Razz:

----------


## Dimis32

Είναι κανένας ενεργοποιημένος στο dslam Αμαρουσίου; 
Κάνω την υπόθεση πως αφού είμαι στο ίδιο dslam με τα  γραφεία τους- από τα οποία απέχω κανά χιλιόμετρο- μειώνεται η πιθανότητα να έχω προβλήματα, κατά πόσο στέκει η υπόθεσή μου; 
(Δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα είμαι σε στάδιο μετάβασης από forthnet 2play σε On!)

----------


## Avesael

Δεν έχει σχέση ότι είσαι στο ίδιο dslam με τα γραφεία της ΟΝ.
Άλλωστε το Data Center είναι στη Μεταμόρφωση...

----------


## Dimis32

ok αν υπάρχουν χρήστες από Μαρούσι ας μου πουν πώς πάει

Γενικά ακούγονται πολύ άσχημα λόγια για την on αλλά εγώ είπα να το ρισκάρω λόγω του cable tv και του 1024 Upload και του ότι μένω πολύ κοντά στα γραφεία τους οπότε ότι πρόβλημα έχω θα πηγαίνω να το λύνω από κοντά ενώ με τη forthnet κάτι τέτοιο ήταν πολύ δύσκολο!

Τέλος κάποιος φίλος σήμερα που μου πε πως το χει ψάξει το θέμα μου είπε πως μόνο η forthnet και η On έχουν πραγματικά δικά τους δίκτυα (και η vivodi απ όσο ξέρω εγώ) και πως όλες οι άλλες εταιρείες έχουν ιδιόκτητα μαιμού και απλά πληρώνουν αυτές το πάγιο στον ΟΤΕ αντί για σένα.

----------


## erateinos

> Γενικά ακούγονται πολύ άσχημα λόγια για την on αλλά εγώ είπα να το ρισκάρω


το έχουμε ρίξει στην τρελίτσα οπότε δεν ακούμε πολλά  :Razz:   :Smile: 
όλα καλά να σου πάνε   :One thumb up:  



> Τέλος κάποιος φίλος σήμερα που μου πε πως το χει ψάξει το θέμα μου είπε πως μόνο η forthnet και η On έχουν πραγματικά δικά τους δίκτυα


δικά τους δίκτυα ? η ΟΝ με συνεγκατάσταση είναι από ότι ξέρω

----------


## kage

αν καποιος κανει αιτηση για τηλ.+ινετ μετα μπορει να βαλει αν θελει +τν με τα 3ε διαφορα?
pstn ειναι το τηλ?

----------


## Tem

> αν καποιος κανει αιτηση για τηλ.+ινετ μετα μπορει να βαλει αν θελει +τν με τα 3ε διαφορα?
> pstn ειναι το τηλ?


pstn είναι. Μπορείς χωρίς πρόβλημα να ζητήσεις το όλα σε ένα.

----------


## Dimis32

Εκτός από το pirelli που δίνουν τα άλλα router δουλεύουν στο δίκτυο της οn? πχ το linksys wag200g που έχω στη forthnet

----------


## Tem

> Εκτός από το pirelli που δίνουν τα άλλα router δουλεύουν στο δίκτυο της οn? πχ το linksys wag200g που έχω στη forthnet


ναι αλλά μάλλον όχι η IPTV
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84302

----------


## trellosballas

Είμαι Άιαντος λίγο πάνω από την Αμφιθέας

----------


## erateinos

> Είμαι Άιαντος λίγο πάνω από την Αμφιθέας


ο κανόνας είναι ότι όσοι έχουν απόσταση μικρότερη από 1,5 χιλιόμετρο από το DSLAM δεν έχουν προβλήματα και έχουν 3play 

παίζει ρόλο και ο παράγοντας της τύχης  :Smile:

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Ποπο δεν ξέρω που να ποστάρω...
εδώ 'η στο "Χρόνος ενεργοποίησης στην On Telecoms" ?

Από την Κυριακή 2/12 είμαι θεωρητικά On , αλλά σήμερα Παρασκευή ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η μετάβαση μου από τον ΟΤΕ (συμφωνα με το CC).
Πόσες μέρες ακόμα να περιμένω??Έλεος....

----------


## WagItchyef

> Σύντομαη ταχύτητα θα πέσει πάλι με τόσους τορρεντάκηδες που ρουφούν αδυσόπητα bandwidth...


To torrent είναι υπηρεσία του διαδικτύου για να κατεβάζουμε αρχεία. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που το προτιμώ έναντι του ftp και του http. Αυτή η αντίληψη ότι ένα συγκεκριμένο πρωτόκολλο προκαλεί πρόβλημα νομίζω ότι είναι απαρχαιωμένη.

Υπάρχουν μέρες κατά καιρούς που κατεβάζω linux distributions την μία μετά την άλλη (CDs και DVDs) και μετά τους περνάω όλα τα updates (είτε με download manager είτε με torrent) για να τις δω. Μήπως δεν πρέπει να κατεβάζω μεγάλα αρχεία; Νομίζω ότι το σύνδρομο του bandwidth (που μάλλον το έχουμε επειδή εδώ και χρόνια μέχρι πρόσφατα είχαμε μόνο dial up) πρέπει να αρχίσουμε σιγά σιγά να το ξεπερνάμε. Στις broadband ο καθένας μπορεί να κατεβάζει όσο θέλει, ότι θέλει και όπως θέλει.

----------


## koroman

Εγω ειμαι συνδεδεμενος στο μαρουσι και θα σου πω τι μου εχει κάνει η on

εκανα αιτηση 14/08 
η συνδεση μου πραγματοποιηθηκε 19/09 (οπως και μου είχαν πεί) 
οταν εγινε η συνδεση ειδα οτι το νουμερο που μου ειχαν δωσει δεν ηταν ιδιο με αυτο που μου ειχαν πει τηλεφωνικά. Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο για να δω αν ειχα κανει καποιο λάθος και μου ειπαν οτι εχουν κανει αυτοι το λάθος και οτι θα το φτιάξουν εντος μιας εβδομάδας. 
μετα απο καμια δεκαρια μερες οντως μου αλλαξαν το νουμερο αλλα και αυτη την φορα το νουμερο που μου δωσαν ηταν ασχετο με αυτο που μου ειχαν πει και ηταν και 210.
επίσης αυτό ηταν το νουμερο εβγαινε οταν καλουσα εγώ αλλα οταν το επαιρνα πισω εβγαινε σε εναν αλλο συνδρομητη της on.
και εγω και ο αλλος συνδρομητης τους παιρναμε τηλεφωνο για να τους ενημερώσουμε.
το αποτελεσμα ηταν μετα απο 10 περιπου παλι μερες εγω να μπορω να δεχομαι και να κανω κλησεις με το νουμερο του αλλου και αυτος να μην έχει καθόλου τηλέφωνο. 
Να ΄πω εδω οτι καθολη αυτη την περιοδο το ιντερνετ και η τηλεοραση λειτουργασαν με μικρο προβληματα αλλα ηταν σε αποδεκτό βαθμό.
01/11 ολα αυτα φτιαχτακαν.
δυστυχως αυτο κρατησε μεχρι 15/11 
απο τοτε εγω παλι εχω το τηλεφωνο του αλλου συνδρομητη και δεν εχω τηλεοραση και ιντερνετ.

αυτα τα λιγα + της ατελειωτες ωρες αναμονης στο cc για να μου πουν οτι θα πρωοθησουν το θεμα μου.

----------


## WagItchyef

Παιδιά αυτό που είδα τώρα αποτελεί ρεκόρ με την μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία μου με την ΟΝ!

----------


## papakion

Download με Firefox (1 connection δηλαδη) και επιασες 1263?? Να κρατηθει ως μνημόνιο για μελλοντικές χρησεις  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## erateinos

> Μήπως δεν πρέπει να κατεβάζω μεγάλα αρχεία; Νομίζω ότι το σύνδρομο του bandwidth (που μάλλον το έχουμε επειδή εδώ και χρόνια μέχρι πρόσφατα είχαμε μόνο dial up) πρέπει να αρχίσουμε σιγά σιγά να το ξεπερνάμε. Στις broadband ο καθένας μπορεί να κατεβάζει όσο θέλει, ότι θέλει και όπως θέλει.


μου θυμίζει το αναπάντητο ερώτημα : 

γιατί έχουμε έρθει σε αυτή την ζωή, ποιος είναι ο σκοπός, γιατί γεννήθηκα στην Ελλάδα από την συγκεκριμένη οικογένεια και όχι κάπου αλλού ?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Avesael

> To torrent είναι υπηρεσία του διαδικτύου για να κατεβάζουμε αρχεία. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που το προτιμώ έναντι του ftp και του http. Αυτή η αντίληψη ότι ένα συγκεκριμένο πρωτόκολλο προκαλεί πρόβλημα νομίζω ότι είναι απαρχαιωμένη.
> 
> Υπάρχουν μέρες κατά καιρούς που κατεβάζω linux distributions την μία μετά την άλλη (CDs και DVDs) και μετά τους περνάω όλα τα updates (είτε με download manager είτε με torrent) για να τις δω. Μήπως δεν πρέπει να κατεβάζω μεγάλα αρχεία; Νομίζω ότι το σύνδρομο του bandwidth (που μάλλον το έχουμε επειδή εδώ και χρόνια μέχρι πρόσφατα είχαμε μόνο dial up) πρέπει να αρχίσουμε σιγά σιγά να το ξεπερνάμε. *Στις broadband ο καθένας μπορεί να κατεβάζει όσο θέλει, ότι θέλει και όπως θέλει*.


Τότε να μη διαμαρτύρεστε για τις ταχύτητες που έχετε, γιατί κανείς ISP δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να βάζει όλο και περισσότερο bandwidth μόνο και μόνο για να κατεβάζουν σε ρυθμό 24/7 , όλοι οι παράνομοι!!!
Το πρωτόκολο torrent δημιουργήθηκε για να μοιράζουν μεταξύ τους αρχεία οι χρήστες του διαδικτύου και κατέληξε να είναι η μεγαλύτερη πληγή για τους υγιείς χρήστες και τους ISP, από όλους αυτούς που κατεβάζουν ότι υπάρχει στο Internet από ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ λογισμικό και γενικά ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ υλικό!
Αν θες λοιπόν εσύ φίλε μου ή ο οποιοσδήποτε να κατεβάζετε  ΟΣΟ θέλετε, ΟΤΙ θέλετε και ΟΠΩΣ το θέλετε, νοικιάστε μια ΜΙΣΘΩΜΕΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ, και βγάλτε τα πέρα ΜΟΝΟΙ ΣΑΣ με το νόμο όταν αυτός σας χτυπήσει την πόρτα...

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Kolonos

Καλισπερα φιλε

Εγω μενω στον Μαρινοπουλου Δωδωνης.
Οπως πιθανον θα ξερεις Σεπολια και Κολωνος κανουν συνδεση απο καρολου.
Δικα μου ατομα οπως γω συνδεθηκαμε στην ΟΝ μεσα σε 25 μερες το πολυ.
Θα εισαι βεβαια 1-2 με καποια προβληματακια στο τηλεφωνο μεχρι να ολοκληρωθει η συνδεση σου στην ΟΝ αλλα μετα κανενα. 
Απο ταχυτητα το ΜΑΧ που εχω πιασει εγω με ΟΝ σε 4 ατομα ειναι περιπου στα 1,3 ΜΒ/s.
Για το iptv δεν εχει καποιο προβλημα αποτι ξερω εδω σε μας.
Οσο αφορα στα μηχανηματα της ΟΝ δεν χρειαζεσε τεχνικο,τα βαζεις και μονος σου.

----------


## atheos71

> μου θυμίζει το αναπάντητο ερώτημα : 
> 
> γιατί έχουμε έρθει σε αυτή την ζωή, ποιος είναι ο σκοπός, γιατί γεννήθηκα στην Ελλάδα από την συγκεκριμένη οικογένεια και όχι κάπου αλλού ?


Για να ταλαιπωρείσαι φίλε μου!!!Βλέπεις να παίζει τίποτα άλλο;Πες το μου 
γιατί ίσως να μη βλέπω καλά(χρόνια τώρα)

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 2 Minutes and 32 Seconds later........




> Τότε να μη διαμαρτύρεστε για τις ταχύτητες που έχετε, γιατί κανείς ISP δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να βάζει όλο και περισσότερο bandwidth μόνο και μόνο για να κατεβάζουν σε ρυθμό 24/7 , όλοι οι παράνομοι!!!
> Το πρωτόκολο torrent δημιουργήθηκε για να μοιράζουν μεταξύ τους αρχεία οι χρήστες του διαδικτύου και κατέληξε να είναι η μεγαλύτερη πληγή για τους υγιείς χρήστες και τους ISP, από όλους αυτούς που κατεβάζουν ότι υπάρχει στο Internet από ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ λογισμικό και γενικά ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ υλικό!
> Αν θες λοιπόν εσύ φίλε μου ή ο οποιοσδήποτε να κατεβάζετε  ΟΣΟ θέλετε, ΟΤΙ θέλετε και ΟΠΩΣ το θέλετε, νοικιάστε μια ΜΙΣΘΩΜΕΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ, και βγάλτε τα πέρα ΜΟΝΟΙ ΣΑΣ με το νόμο όταν αυτός σας χτυπήσει την πόρτα...
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Θα δεχόμουν την άποψή σου όταν  *ο νόμος* θα λειτουργήσει σ'αυτή τη χώρα.

----------


## Avesael

Μα μιλάω για το νόμο.
Το άν ισχύει ή όχι δυστυχώς δεν ευθύνομαι εγώ.
Εγώ στη ζωή μου ποτέ μου δεν είχα προβλήματα με το νόμο και σε όλους τους τομείς της, είμαι νομοταγής!
Ελπίζω και πιστευώ ότι κάποια στιγμή ο νόμος θα λειτουργήσει... (Για όλους κι όλα)

----------


## span_45

Έχω συνδεθεί με την on telecoms απο τις 24/11. Οι εντυπώσεις μου είναι ανάμικτες. Ωστόσο θεωρώ οτι τα όποια προβλήματα κατα καιρούς αντιμετωπίζω θα διορθωθούν απο την εταιρεία με τον καιρό. Με την τηλεφωνία είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος και ποτέ μου δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα. Το ιντερνετ η αλήθεια είναι οτι κάποιες μέρες τα απογεύματα πέφτει δραματικά, κυρίως καθημερινές.  Χαίρομαι όμως γιατί με 35 Ευρώ κάνω πράγματα που δεν φανταζόμουν ποτέ μου. Επειδή κάποια τελευταία μυνήματα μου έκαναν εντύπωση λέω και γω την γνώμη μου. Κατεβάζω φουλ ταινίες απο torrents, επίσης φουλ τραγούδια απο τα ανάλογα σαιτ. Ξέρω πολυ καλά οτι αν όλα αυτά δεν υπήρχαν να τα κάνω....όλες οι δισκογραφικές εταιρείες θα πουλούσαν πλέον τα cd στα 50Ευρώ το ένα και ο κινηματογράφος θα είχε πάει το εισητήριο στα 20 Ευρώ μίνιμουμ. Θα έκαναν τα αίσχη τους αδιαφορόντας για την πείνα και την φτώχεια που υπάρχει στις μέρες μας, αλλά κοιτάζοντας μόνο πως θα μεγαλώσουν ή μαλλον θα φουσκώσουν την τσέπη τους. Αν θυμάστε καλά λίγο πριν επέλθει η έξαρση με τα προγράμματ p2p μέσω του ίντερνετ, η παράνομη τέτοιου τύπου αισχροκέρδεια που ανέφερα είχε αρχίσει να παίρνει έντονες διαστάσεις. ένας άλλος λόγος που χαίρομαι είναι οτι πλέον δεν σκάω νταβατζιλίκια κάθε δίμηνο στον Οτε και αυτός με την σειρά του αρχίζει να την ακούει, γιατί πολυ απλά και εκείνος ποτέ του δεν σκέφτηκε τα γεροντάκια και τις γριούλες που ήθελαν να έχουν ένα τηλέφωνο, μόνο και μόνο για να ακούνε τα παιδιά τους.

----------


## papakion

> ένας άλλος λόγος που χαίρομαι είναι οτι πλέον δεν σκάω νταβατζιλίκια κάθε δίμηνο στον Οτε και αυτός με την σειρά του αρχίζει να την ακούει, γιατί πολυ απλά και εκείνος ποτέ του δεν σκέφτηκε τα γεροντάκια και τις γριούλες που ήθελαν να έχουν ένα τηλέφωνο, μόνο και μόνο για να ακούνε τα παιδιά τους.


μα το έκανε ο ΟΤΕ! εδωσε τηλ στους συνταξιούχους δεν το ηξερες? Δες εδω Τους κόβει 3 ολόκληρα ευρώ ανα δίμηνο!! Τι αλλο να κανει πια ρε παιδια αυτος ο κατακαημενος ΟΤΕ? Αχαριστοι! :P  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## costis66

> Τότε να μη διαμαρτύρεστε για τις ταχύτητες που έχετε, γιατί κανείς ISP δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να βάζει όλο και περισσότερο bandwidth μόνο και μόνο για να κατεβάζουν σε ρυθμό 24/7 , όλοι οι παράνομοι!!!
> Το πρωτόκολο torrent δημιουργήθηκε για να μοιράζουν μεταξύ τους αρχεία οι χρήστες του διαδικτύου και κατέληξε να είναι η μεγαλύτερη πληγή για τους υγιείς χρήστες και τους ISP, από όλους αυτούς που κατεβάζουν ότι υπάρχει στο Internet από ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ λογισμικό και γενικά ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ υλικό!
> Αν θες λοιπόν εσύ φίλε μου ή ο οποιοσδήποτε να κατεβάζετε  ΟΣΟ θέλετε, ΟΤΙ θέλετε και ΟΠΩΣ το θέλετε, νοικιάστε μια ΜΙΣΘΩΜΕΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ, και βγάλτε τα πέρα ΜΟΝΟΙ ΣΑΣ με το νόμο όταν αυτός σας χτυπήσει την πόρτα...
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


ΦΙΛΕ UltraCG7 καταρχην δεν θ'ασχοληθω καθολου με το torrent.
οταν ο καθε παροχος στο πακετο που σου πουλαει σου λεει το γνωστο...εως 16mbits
ειναι υποχρεωμενος να σου το προσφερει, ναι η οχι?
το αν η γραμμη μου σηκωνει 1 η 16mbits ειναι δουλεια της εκαστοτε εταιρειας να μου πει πως θα το χρησιμοποιησω?
γιατι η καθε εταιρεια δεν βγαινει να πει.........εχω τοσο bandwidth να μοιρασω,και οποιος
προλαβει.........αντι να λεει σε ολους εως τοσο....?
η καθε εταιρεια δεν ξερει οτι υπαρχουν τα torrents τα ftp τα http κλπ κλπ?
γιατι να φταιει ο καταναλωτης που στο κατω κατω περιμενει να παρει αυτο για το οποιο πληρωνει?
και για να τελειωνω πιστευω οτι ο καθε isp ειναι υποχρεωμενος να βάζει όλο και περισσότερο bandwidth μονο και μονο για να ειναι συνεπης στο προιον που πουλαει.

ps θεωρω και γω τα torrents πληγη.δεν θα δικαιολογησω ομως την καθε εταιρεια βαση αυτης της πληγης για την ανεπαρκεια της.
οταν προσφερεις υπηρεσιες πρεπει και να μπορεις να τις υποστηριζεις.αλλιως μην τις υποσχεσαι.
απο τη στιγμη που ξερεις οτι τοσους πελατες αντεχεις,τοσους κοιτα να κρατας ικανοποιημενους.
οταν αποκτησεις τις υποδομες παρε αλλους τοσους.
αυτο σημαινει σοβαρη εταιρεια και ετσι πρεπει να λειτουργει η αγορα.
οσοι εκαναν το αντιθετο,και κοσμος ταλαιπωρηθηκε και αυτους τους εφαγε η μαρμαγκα.

----------


## giwrgosth

Δηλαδή αν αρχίσουμε και μοιράζουμε μέσω torrent όλοι μεταξύ μας τα προσωπικά μας video κλπ, νόμιμο δηλαδή υλικό και μπουκώσει η ΟΝ τότε θα πρέπει να αυξήσει το BW? Επίσης αν εγώ βλέπω τσόντα θα πρέπει να με κόψει για να μπορεί να μπει κάποιος που στο νετ διαβάζει μόνο άρθρα από το ΜΙΤ?

----------


## papakion

> Επίσης αν εγώ βλέπω τσόντα θα πρέπει να με κόψει για να μπορεί να μπει κάποιος που στο νετ διαβάζει μόνο άρθρα από το ΜΙΤ?


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Clap:  :Clap:  ετσι ετσι!! Μονο οι γυναικες μας μπορουν να μας κόψουν!!!  :Embarassed: 

Περα απο την πλακα ετσι... οπως τα ειπε ο Γιωργος

----------


## WagItchyef

> Τότε να μη διαμαρτύρεστε για τις ταχύτητες που έχετε, γιατί κανείς ISP δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να βάζει όλο και περισσότερο bandwidth μόνο και μόνο για να κατεβάζουν σε ρυθμό 24/7 , όλοι οι παράνομοι!!!
> Το πρωτόκολο torrent δημιουργήθηκε για να μοιράζουν μεταξύ τους αρχεία οι χρήστες του διαδικτύου και κατέληξε να είναι η μεγαλύτερη πληγή για τους υγιείς χρήστες και τους ISP, από όλους αυτούς που κατεβάζουν ότι υπάρχει στο Internet από ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ λογισμικό και γενικά ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ υλικό!
> Αν θες λοιπόν εσύ φίλε μου ή ο οποιοσδήποτε να κατεβάζετε  ΟΣΟ θέλετε, ΟΤΙ θέλετε και ΟΠΩΣ το θέλετε, νοικιάστε μια ΜΙΣΘΩΜΕΝΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ, και βγάλτε τα πέρα ΜΟΝΟΙ ΣΑΣ με το νόμο όταν αυτός σας χτυπήσει την πόρτα...
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Βασικά εγώ χρησιμοποιώ Linux (CentOS 5 που είναι ο κώδικας του Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5 recompiled), και κατεβάζω αρκετές φορές με torrent όταν τα direct downloads είναι αργά, είτε έτσι επειδή μου έρχεται (π.χ. Linux distributions όπως Fedora, και OpenOffice.Org). Τα παράνομα κατέβαιναν και στην προ torrent εποχή με απευθείας downloads. Βασικά ένας γνωστός που έχει Windows μου είπε ότι τώρα τα παράνομα downloads αρχίζουν να κατεβαίνουν με rapidshare πιο πολύ, που είναι απευθείας downloading.

Τα πρωτόκολλα μετάδοσης δεδομένων δεν είναι καλά ή κακά, το πως τα χρησιμοποιούμε είναι. Στον κόσμο του Linux και του ανοιχτού λογισμικού δεν υπάρχει ανάγκη για κατέβασμα πειρατικού λογισμικού μέσω torrent. Επίσης, στο ίδιο πνεύμα υπάρχει και ελεύθερη μουσική, π.χ. το site: http://www.soundclick.com.

----------


## giwrgosth

Δεν είμαι της άποψης ότι ο καθένας μας θα πρέπει να κατεβάζει ότι άχρηστη σαβούρα υπάρχει στο νετ, αλλά όμως αν θέλει κάποιος να κατεβάσει παράνομο υλικό είναι δικό του θέμα και αν αυτό είναι παράνομο ας τον ελέγξει ο κάθε πάροχος και ας του κόψει την σύνδεση. Αλλά όμως η λογική ότι το BW είναι οκ και φταίνε αυτοί που κατεβάζουν παρόνομο υλικό με βρίσκει αντίθετο. Θα κατεβάζω ότι θέλω και όσο θέλω και να φροντίσει απλά η ΟΝ να κάνει πράξη αυτό που διαφημίζει, τα 16 πραγματικά Mb. Φυσικά δεν απαιτώ σύνδεση 1/1, αλλά τις 2-3 ώρες που έχω ανοιχτό τον υπολογιστή να μπορώ να έχω μια αξιοπρεπή σύνδεση.

----------


## kostist

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλώς ήρθα...
Μένω Αιγάλεω και είμαι στο DSLAM Αγ.Βαρβάρας με ΑΡΥΣ Vivodi 1024.
Ενας φίλος που έβαλε πρόσφατα ΟΝ με ψήνει να βάλω και εγώ. Βέβαια με όλα αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ μέσα διστάζω.
Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος ενεργοποιημένος στο DSLAM Αγ.Βαρβάρας να μου πεί τη γνώμη του?
Ευχαριστώ παιδιά....

----------


## CyberFreak

Εγώ είμαι στο DSLAM Αγίας Βαρβάρας. (Μένω στην Δημοκρατίας)

Μπορώ να πω πως τον πρώτο καιρό είχα αρκετά προβλήματα με το τηλ!!!

Με το INTERNET ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ δεν είχα πρόβλημα! Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω ούτε ένα disconnect και την γραμμή την σκίζω κανονικά..

Κατεβάζω περίπου με 1.5ΜΒ/s σταθερά..

Αριστέρα φαίνονται τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου.

----------


## giannhs1984

απο σημερα ειμαι on 

εαν δεν υπηρχε ενα μεγαλο θεμα με τον εξοπλισμο μου μεχρι και σημερα("χαθηκε" δυο φορες και μια ηλιθια μου εδωσε λαθος αριθμο παραγγελιας... μετα η εταιρεια που ειχε αναλαβει την μεταφοραενω ειχα κλεισει απο το προηγουμενο σαββατο για να παρω τα κουτια τελικα χτες με πηραν και μου λενε για 5-9 με πηρε καποιος κατα τις 10 το βραδυ ρωτωντας που μενω(κανεις δεν ηρθε...)με τα πολλα σημερα μετα απο πολλα τηλ της εταιρεια και ριχνοντας καμια απειλη ηρθε πρωτο πρωτο στις 4...)

κατα τα αλλα απο την μερια της ον δεν εχω ακομη παραπονο καθως μεχρι και με το νομικο τμημα μιλησα για το θεμα του εξοπλισμου και μου ειπαν οτι εαν εχω προβλημα με τον εξοπλισμο να τους το πω(οπως και εγινε..)

Operation Data Upstream Downstream Noise Margin 5 dB 5 dB Attenuation 48 dB 63 dBτο παραπανω ειναι τα στατιστικα μου που προφανως ειναι οσο χαμηλα μπορει να ηταν...
ειναι διπλα στην πριζα και δεν εχει και μεγαλο καλωδιο..
το επος αρχιζει.. :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## kostist

> Εγώ είμαι στο DSLAM Αγίας Βαρβάρας. (Μένω στην Δημοκρατίας)
> 
> Μπορώ να πω πως τον πρώτο καιρό είχα αρκετά προβλήματα με το τηλ!!!
> 
> Με το INTERNET ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ δεν είχα πρόβλημα! Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω ούτε ένα disconnect και την γραμμή την σκίζω κανονικά..
> 
> Κατεβάζω περίπου με 1.5ΜΒ/s σταθερά..
> 
> Αριστέρα φαίνονται τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου.



Η γραμμή σου σκίζει!!! Εγώ σίγουρα είμαι πολύ πιό μακριά από το DSLAM (att 32) γι αυτό το σκέφτομαι...
Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση... καλά downloads :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

M' αυτά που βλέπω νομίζω ότι είσαι ... OFF! :What..?:

----------


## giannhs1984

και εγω αλλα ειπαμε το επος αρχιζει τωρα ποιος θα εχει αισιο τελος θα δειξει :ROFL:  :Twisted Evil: 
μεχρι τωρα τα περνω μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου για να μην χαλασω την ζαχαρενια μου αλλα εαν συνεχισει θα δουν τι εστι βερυκοκο

----------


## CyberFreak

Ακόμα και από AΡΥΣ όταν τα ίδια στατιστικά είχα στην γραμμή μου με microcom modem

----------


## billing

Αγια Βαρβαρα. Τηλεφωνο πολυ καλο. Internet μου το κλειδωσαν στα 1Ο επειδη ειχα ψηλο Attenuation. TV OK.

----------


## Tem

> Αγια Βαρβαρα. Τηλεφωνο πολυ καλο. Internet μου το κλειδωσαν στα 1Ο επειδη ειχα ψηλο Attenuation. TV OK.


όλα ΟΚ επομένως έστω και με ψηλό Attenuation.

----------


## alest

Καλησπέρα. Παρακολουθώ αρκετό καιρό το Forum αλλά πρώτη φορά γράφω . Από χθες δεν έχω τηλέφωνο και ιντερνετ . Παραδόξως έχω tv!!
 Είμαι εκτός σπιτιού και γι'αυτό είμαι στο internet . Προσπάθησα να μιλήσω με το cc αλλά μλεχρι τώρα μιλησα μόνο μεχρι να μου πουν πως με συνδέουν με το τεχνικό τμήμα , από εκεί και πέρα αναμονή . 

  Οταν ψάχνω τα ασύρματα δίκτυα , βρίσκω το pirelli ,με το οποίο συνδέομαι αλλά μόνο τοπική σύνδεση όχι internet)  .Βρίσκω και ένα δίκτυο μη ασφαλές , με την ονομασία ontelecoms με το οποίο συνδέομαι , αλλά μου λέει ότι έχω την ίδια ip . 
Έχει κανείς ιδέα τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει ; Είμαι και εγώ πλέον άνας ονόπληκτος;
Είμαι ενεργοποιημένος από τον ιούλιο και εως τώρα δεν είχα σημαντικά προβλήματα . 
Ξέρω πως λόγω της ώρας δεν περιμένω άμεση απάντηση . Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω πότε θα ξαναέχω ιντερνετ για να τη δω!!!

----------


## Avesael

> Καλησπέρα. Παρακολουθώ αρκετό καιρό το Forum αλλά πρώτη φορά γράφω . Από χθες δεν έχω τηλέφωνο και ιντερνετ . Παραδόξως έχω tv!!
>  Είμαι εκτός σπιτιού και γι'αυτό είμαι στο internet . Προσπάθησα να μιλήσω με το cc αλλά μλεχρι τώρα μιλησα μόνο μεχρι να μου πουν πως με συνδέουν με το τεχνικό τμήμα , από εκεί και πέρα αναμονή . 
> 
>   Οταν ψάχνω τα ασύρματα δίκτυα , βρίσκω το pirelli ,με το οποίο συνδέομαι αλλά μόνο τοπική σύνδεση όχι internet)  .Βρίσκω και ένα δίκτυο μη ασφαλές , με την ονομασία ontelecoms με το οποίο συνδέομαι , αλλά μου λέει ότι έχω την ίδια ip . 
> Έχει κανείς ιδέα τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει ; Είμαι και εγώ πλέον άνας ονόπληκτος;
> Είμαι ενεργοποιημένος από τον ιούλιο και εως τώρα δεν είχα σημαντικά προβλήματα . 
> Ξέρω πως λόγω της ώρας δεν περιμένω άμεση απάντηση . Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν ξέρω πότε θα ξαναέχω ιντερνετ για να τη δω!!!


Τη στιγμή που δεν έχεις ιντερνετ είναι απίθανο να έχεις tv. 
Μήπως εννοείς ότι βλέπεις απλά τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ;
Τώρα και το άλλο που λες, είναι κουλό εντελώς!
Πως συνδέεσαι σε αλλο ρουτερ αλλα παίρνεις την ίδια ip που είχες στο δικό σου;
Μήπως έγινε καμιά αλλάγή στο Pirelli σου και δεν το γνωρίζεις;

----------


## alest

Ξέρω ότι και τα δύο πού είπα είναι κουλά αλλά ισχύουν . Δεν εννοώ τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ . Για το άλλο με την ίδια ip έχω σκεφτεί κάτι ακόμα πιο περίεργο . Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιος άλλος να έχει μπει στη γραμμή μου ,  -με άλλο modem- και να μπαίνει στο ιντερνετ και να μιλάει στο τηλέφωνο; Δεν εννοώ μέσα στη πολυκατοικια αλλά παραέξω . 
Εγώ δεν έχω αλλάξει τισ ρυθμίσεις του pirelli , το οποίο εξάλλου εμφανίζεται κανονικά στα διαθεσιμα ασύρματα δίκτυα. Μπορεί να έχει αλλάξει η ον τις ρυθμίσεις;

----------


## span_45

Πάντως η αλήθεια είναι οτι είστε πολυ μπροστά εδώ σε γνώσεις. Προσπαθώ και γω να τις εμπλουτίσω παρακολουθώντας σας, αλλά κάποια μου φαίνονται κινέζικα. Να για παράδειγμα αυτό το SNR/Attn  πως το υπολογίζω? Αν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο link παραπέμψτε με.

----------


## kostist

> Αγια Βαρβαρα. Τηλεφωνο πολυ καλο. Internet μου το κλειδωσαν στα 1Ο επειδη ειχα ψηλο Attenuation. TV OK.


Τι  att. ; έχεις τώρα? Με πόσα κατεβάζεις?

----------


## SpUga5

> Πάντως η αλήθεια είναι οτι είστε πολυ μπροστά εδώ σε γνώσεις. Προσπαθώ και γω να τις εμπλουτίσω παρακολουθώντας σας, αλλά κάποια μου φαίνονται κινέζικα. Να για παράδειγμα αυτό το SNR/Attn  πως το υπολογίζω? Αν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο link παραπέμψτε με.




http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205


Καλή ανάγνωση!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

> Μα μιλάω για το νόμο.
> Το άν ισχύει ή όχι δυστυχώς δεν ευθύνομαι εγώ.
> Εγώ στη ζωή μου ποτέ μου δεν είχα προβλήματα με το νόμο και σε όλους τους τομείς της, είμαι νομοταγής!
> Ελπίζω και πιστευώ ότι κάποια στιγμή ο νόμος θα λειτουργήσει... (Για όλους κι όλα)


Aισιόδοξο σε βρίσκω κι έτσι χρειάζεται.Η λογική λέει ότι μάλλον δεν ...προλαβαίνουμε ,οι ζώντες,
να δούμε κάτι τέτοιο εδώ.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Ξέρω ότι και τα δύο πού είπα είναι κουλά αλλά ισχύουν . Δεν εννοώ τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ . Για το άλλο με την ίδια ip έχω σκεφτεί κάτι ακόμα πιο περίεργο . Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιος άλλος να έχει μπει στη γραμμή μου ,  -με άλλο modem- και να μπαίνει στο ιντερνετ και να μιλάει στο τηλέφωνο; Δεν εννοώ μέσα στη πολυκατοικια αλλά παραέξω . 
> Εγώ δεν έχω αλλάξει τισ ρυθμίσεις του pirelli , το οποίο εξάλλου εμφανίζεται κανονικά στα διαθεσιμα ασύρματα δίκτυα. Μπορεί να έχει αλλάξει η ον τις ρυθμίσεις;


Αν δεν έχεις βάλει κωδικό στο wireless, μπορεί να μπαίνει κάποιος Internet και από την πολυκατοικία σου και από παραέξω. Να αλλάξεις όλους τους κωδικούς, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του "on" με login "on".

----------


## dimitrispm

> Να αλλάξεις όλους τους κωδικούς, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του "on" με login "on".


Πώς αλλάζουμε το ID. Στις ρυθμίσεις σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να αλλλαξεις μόνο το password...

----------


## zErO_cOoL

> σύμφωνα με το CC της On , βρίσκομαι σε μια ενδιάμεση κατάσταση, σίγουρα όχι στην On


Update...μόλις ξαναμίλησα με τεχνικό,και δεν μου είπε ότι απλά καθυστερεί η ενεργοποίηση...αλλά ότι θα το δηλώσει *βλάβη*..
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι καλό αυτό όμως!Θα δείξει στην πορεία..  :Whistle:

----------


## span_45

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205
> 
> 
> Καλή ανάγνωση!!



Σε ευχαριστώ, πολύ κατατοπιστικό.

----------


## erateinos

> Πώς αλλάζουμε το ID. Στις ρυθμίσεις σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να αλλλαξεις μόνο το password...


δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις το ID

----------


## OAS 284

ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΕΡΨΙΘΕΑ? ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΕΚΕΙ? ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΑΝ ΕΡΘΩ ΣΤΗΝ "ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ" ΤΗΣ ΟΝ

----------


## CMS

It's raining cats and dogs ...



πάμε καλά ...

και μία σημείωση ...το speedtest διαπίστωσα κάποιες φορές που ταξίδεψα στο εξωτερικό ότι είχε ακρίβεια στην μέτρηση γραμμών adsl στο εξωτερικό ...σε ταχύτητες όμως κάτω από 5 Mbps ...ίσως σε μεγαλύτερες να μπερδεύεται ... :Razz: 

εδώ όμως συνήθως μπερδεύεται αν και απεικονίζει και τις ψηλές ταχύτητες ...το ρολογάκι του μάλιστα άλλαξε πρόσφατα στην μέτρηση μέχρι 30 Mbps ...

ΥΓ. προφανώς η ΟΝ έχει τελευταία ανοίξει και δρομολογήσει κίνηση προς Λονδίνο ... εκεί παίρνεις τις καλύτερες μετρήσεις του speedtest ..ακόμα και σε σύγκριση με Γερμανία ...και αυτό το συγκριτικό πάλι έχει μία αξία ...

καλά στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο το speedtest έχασε την μπάλα ...πέντε λεπτά τώρα καίει το κοντέρ σε κάθε μέτρηση ...

----------


## span_45

Διαβάζω κατα καιρούς απο πολλούς οτι κάνουν download με 600-800-1000 kb/sec. Ρε παιδιά αυτές τις ταχύτητες τις έχω δεί μόνο πρωινές ώρες και φυσικά μόνο απο rapidshare. Πιο συγκεκριμένα ποτέ πάνω απο 800kb/sec. Απο torrents το πολύ να κατεβάσει με 200kb/sec, συνήθως με 90-100 kb  αν είναι καλό το αρχείο. Στο hotmail που έχω διεύθυνση κατεβάζω συνημμένο με 30-40 kb. Τι λοιπόν εννοείτε όταν λέτε οτι βλέπετε download με 800 kb/sec.

----------


## atheos71

> Διαβάζω κατα καιρούς απο πολλούς οτι κάνουν download με 600-800-1000 kb/sec. Ρε παιδιά αυτές τις ταχύτητες τις έχω δεί μόνο πρωινές ώρες και φυσικά μόνο απο rapidshare. Πιο συγκεκριμένα ποτέ πάνω απο 800kb/sec. Απο torrents το πολύ να κατεβάσει με 200kb/sec, συνήθως με 90-100 kb  αν είναι καλό το αρχείο. Στο hotmail που έχω διεύθυνση κατεβάζω συνημμένο με 30-40 kb. Τι λοιπόν εννοείτε όταν λέτε οτι βλέπετε download με 800 kb/sec.


To βλέπεις από πολύ συγκεκριμένους servers(πχ από nvidia 873 kb/sec.,άλλοι με καλύτερη ταχ.
1.5 kb/sec, κι όχι όλες τις ώρες βέβαια).

----------


## WagItchyef

> Διαβάζω κατα καιρούς απο πολλούς οτι κάνουν download με 600-800-1000 kb/sec. Ρε παιδιά αυτές τις ταχύτητες τις έχω δεί μόνο πρωινές ώρες και φυσικά μόνο απο rapidshare. Πιο συγκεκριμένα ποτέ πάνω απο 800kb/sec. Απο torrents το πολύ να κατεβάσει με 200kb/sec, συνήθως με 90-100 kb  αν είναι καλό το αρχείο. Στο hotmail που έχω διεύθυνση κατεβάζω συνημμένο με 30-40 kb. Τι λοιπόν εννοείτε όταν λέτε οτι βλέπετε download με 800 kb/sec.


Εγώ τώρα κατεβάζω DVD από ntua με ~780 KB/sec με download manager, και είναι μεσημέρι.

----------


## Sacred

εγώ πάλι δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με όλες τις υπηρεσίες,όλα λειτουργούν κανονικά και χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις,το μόνο πρόβλημα που είχα ήταν το χαμηλό Noise Margin που ήταν 6db και από χθες πήγε στα 10db.

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Με πήρε τεχνικός τηλ. και είπε ότι το πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες θα διορθωθεί μέχρι αύριο το απόγευμα. 'Ηταν θέμα γραφειοκρατικό όπως υποστήριζε. Θετικό το ότι έγινε τηλεφώνημα από μέρους τους, αλλά μέχρι να φτιάξουν οι εισερχόμενες, κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη.
Το θετικότερο όλων είναι ότι ζήτησα και μου ανέβασε την ταχύτητα (Και down και upstream) ,  αφού το σηκώνει και η γραμμή μου.
Τα νέα στοιχεία φαίνονται στο προφίλ μου  :Wink: 

Well done On!

----------


## dimitris_74

> Διαβάζω κατα καιρούς απο πολλούς οτι κάνουν download με 600-800-1000 kb/sec. Ρε παιδιά αυτές τις ταχύτητες τις έχω δεί μόνο πρωινές ώρες και φυσικά μόνο απο rapidshare. Πιο συγκεκριμένα ποτέ πάνω απο 800kb/sec. Απο torrents το πολύ να κατεβάσει με 200kb/sec, συνήθως με 90-100 kb  αν είναι καλό το αρχείο. Στο hotmail που έχω διεύθυνση κατεβάζω συνημμένο με 30-40 kb. Τι λοιπόν εννοείτε όταν λέτε οτι βλέπετε download με 800 kb/sec.


εγω βλεπω συχνα, 1mb και απο nvidia και απο ati και απο αλλα site αλλα και απο p2p αρκει να ειναι Private και να εχει seeders.
δοκιμασε και απο δω
http://zeitgeistmovie.com/dloads.htm
ειναι νομιμο P2p και επιασα καλες ταχυτητες

----------


## Avesael

> Με πήρε τεχνικός τηλ. και είπε ότι το πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες θα διορθωθεί μέχρι αύριο το απόγευμα. 'Ηταν θέμα γραφειοκρατικό όπως υποστήριζε. Θετικό το ότι έγινε τηλεφώνημα από μέρους τους, αλλά μέχρι να φτιάξουν οι εισερχόμενες, κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη.
> Το θετικότερο όλων είναι ότι ζήτησα και μου ανέβασε την ταχύτητα (Και down και upstream) ,  αφού το σηκώνει και η γραμμή μου.
> Τα νέα στοιχεία φαίνονται στο προφίλ μου 
> 
> Well done On!


15996Kbps ?  :Thinking:

----------


## WagItchyef

> 15996Kbps ?


Το 1023 up πως σου φαίνεται; Τσιγκουνεύτηκαν το 1 Kbps;

Πάντως η ΟΝ δεν φαίνεται να έχει κάποια standard down ταχύτητα, 15227, 15996, κ.λ.π.. Αρκετοί πάντως είμαστε με 15227. Εκτός του ότι υπάρχουν και κάποιοι ~10ρηδες, κ.λ.π. Πάντως νομίζω ότι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις όσοι είμαστε >15.000 bps αν μας κλείδωναν ακριβώς στα 16 (16.384 bps), δεν νομίζω να είχαμε κάποιο επιπρόσθετο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Avesael

Αντε να έπεφτε 1-2db το snr , και αυτό όχι σίγουρα...

----------


## Tem

το 15227 αντιστοιχεί σε 16384  :Wink:

----------


## zErO_cOoL

Δεν νομίζω να φταίει το 15996 για τα προβληματάκια που αναφέρω στο άλλο νήμα με τα Fast Path CRC Error (στον Far End Indicator)...
Απλά υποθέτω ότι τεστάρουν ακόμα την γραμμή μου...'η αυτοτεστάρεται!  :Razz: 
Το Noise Margin π.χ. παίζει συνέχεια...στα 10db τρελάινεται στα errors, στα 11db σταθεροποιείται αρκετά, και (για πρώτη φορά!) στα 12db ...δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα τι κάνει!  :Whistle:

----------


## mayro3650

Καλημερα κι απο μενα. Θα με πειτε πολυ τυχερο (για να μην πω κ...ρδο) αν σας πω οτι λειτουργουν ολα αψογα?
ναι ειναι αληθεια. μπορει να ειχα πολλα προβληματα μεχρι την οριστικη συνδεση μου αλλα μετα ως δια μαγειας ολα ειναι τελεια. φτου φτου. το μονο μελανο σημειο ειναι το cc αλλα που θα παει? θα στρωσει κι αυτο

----------


## Avesael

Αν σου λειτουργούν όλα τέλεια, τι το θες το cc ;

----------


## mayro3650

απλα μια επισημανση εκανα. ξεχασα ν αναφερω οτι το πακετο μου ειναι το ολα σ ενα και το κεντρο μου βυρωνας

----------


## goddesszoi

> Αν σου λειτουργούν όλα τέλεια, τι το θες το cc ;


Τώρα του λειτουργούν όλα τέλεια....Αύριο όμως;;;

Του φρονίμου τα παιδιά πριν πεινάσουν μαγειρεύουν!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## giwrgosth

Άλλαξε κάτι μέσα στο ΣΚ η ΟΝ? Από την Πέμπτη είχα να χρησημοποιήσω νετ και σήμερα που μπήκα είδα σε torrent μέχρι 1 Mb!!! Πριν με το ζόρι στα 300. Να υποθέσω καμιά αναβάθμιση στο Καλαμάκι? Καμιά αλλαγή καρτών?

----------


## CMS

> Τώρα του λειτουργούν όλα τέλεια....Αύριο όμως;;;
> 
> Του φρονίμου τα παιδιά πριν πεινάσουν μαγειρεύουν!!!!


Λάθος είναι η παροιμία ...κανονικά είναι ...των φρονίμων τα παιδία πριν πεινάσουν ... δεν πεινούσαν ... :Razz: 

έτσι και εδώ ...είναι μέχρι να σου συμβεί το πρόβλημα ..αν σου συμβεί, ακόμα και ποτέ να μην είχες πρόβλημα ...πέφτεις στα δόντια του cc ... κι αν έχεις τύχη διάβαινε και ριζικό περπάτα ...

----------


## goddesszoi

> Λάθος είναι η παροιμία ...κανονικά είναι ...των φρονίμων τα παιδία πριν πεινάσουν ... δεν πεινούσαν ...
> 
> έτσι και εδώ ...είναι μέχρι να σου συμβεί το πρόβλημα ..αν σου συμβεί, ακόμα και ποτέ να μην είχες πρόβλημα ...πέφτεις στα δόντια του cc ... κι αν έχεις τύχη διάβαινε και ριζικό περπάτα ...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Σωστότατος!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## CMS

> Άλλαξε κάτι μέσα στο ΣΚ η ΟΝ? Από την Πέμπτη είχα να χρησημοποιήσω νετ και σήμερα που μπήκα είδα σε torrent μέχρι 1 Mb!!! Πριν με το ζόρι στα 300. Να υποθέσω καμιά αναβάθμιση στο Καλαμάκι? Καμιά αλλαγή καρτών?


Μάλλον κανένα θαύμα ... :Razz: 

Σοβαρά τώρα ... δεν φταίει μήπως ο torrent client ?

Εχεις γενική βελτίωση σε download, browsing ?

Δοκίμασες από nvidia, MS και μάλιστα χωρίς και με rapidshare ?

Μήπως και η καταγγελία έπαιξε ρόλο ?


*Spoiler:*




			 η ΟΝ μου θυμίζει λίγο ΠΑΟ ...αστάθεια και ότι βγει ... και οι δύο μόλις δουν τα σκούρα ...αρχίζουν τις γιόμες (bandwidth η μία ...σέντρες ο άλλος) ... :Whistle:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Μάλλον κανένα θαύμα ...
> 
> Σοβαρά τώρα ... δεν φταίει μήπως ο torrent client ?
> 
> Εχεις γενική βελτίωση σε download, browsing ?
> 
> Δοκίμασες από nvidia, MS και μάλιστα χωρίς και με rapidshare ?
> 
> Μήπως και η καταγγελία έπαιξε ρόλο ?
> ...


Όχι δεν φταίει τίποτα, ίδιος client, ίδιες πηγές. Δεν δοκίμασα download από νετ, δεν είχα χρόνο σήμερα να κάνω δοκιμές, αύριο ίσως, αλλά μου φάνηκε ότι έχω βελτίωση και μάλιστα σημαντική. Το συνδιάζω και με κάποια προβλήματα διακοπών που είχε το κέντρο αυτές τις μέρες και είπα μήπως έκαναν τίποτα.

----------


## omada_pyravlos

Off Topic


		Να πω και εγώ ένα?

Τι έγινε ένα φίδι που ήπιε viagkra?



















Μπαστούνι

----------


## giannhs1984

> Λάθος είναι η παροιμία ...κανονικά είναι ...των φρονίμων τα παιδία πριν πεινάσουν ... δεν πεινούσαν ...
> 
> έτσι και εδώ ...είναι μέχρι να σου συμβεί το πρόβλημα ..αν σου συμβεί, ακόμα και ποτέ να μην είχες πρόβλημα ...πέφτεις στα δόντια του cc ... κι αν έχεις τύχη διάβαινε και ριζικό περπάτα ...


των φρονίμων τα παιδία πριν πεινάσουν ... δεν καλουσαν το cc :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## grphoto

Ας ελεπιζουμε η υποσχεση τους να το βελτιωσουνε με καποια λιγο καλυτερη καταρτιση να γινει.

Να παψουμε να ακουμε και εκεινα τα μαργαριταρια, και να πιανουμε τεχνικο σε κατω απο 1 ωρα .

----------


## giannhs1984

πες τους οτι χανεις λεφτα και εαν σου πει τιποτα ζητα το ονομα του και αν σου πει γιατι "διοτι οταν κανω αγωγη να ξερω σε ποιον θα την κανω"
πιανει παντα :ROFL:

----------


## goddesszoi

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Να πω και εγώ ένα?
> 
> Τι έγινε ένα φίδι που ήπιε viagkra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Off Topic


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  Πολύ καλο!!!

----------


## Avesael

Επικρατεί μια κάποια σύγχιση...
Συνδρομητές που ήταν ευχαριστημένοι τώρα είναι δυσαρεστημένοι και το ανάποδο!
Άβυσσος η οπτικές ίνες της On...

----------


## WagItchyef

> Άλλαξε κάτι μέσα στο ΣΚ η ΟΝ? Από την Πέμπτη είχα να χρησημοποιήσω νετ και σήμερα που μπήκα είδα σε torrent μέχρι 1 Mb!!! Πριν με το ζόρι στα 300. Να υποθέσω καμιά αναβάθμιση στο Καλαμάκι? Καμιά αλλαγή καρτών?


Τον τελευταίο καιρό φαίνεται ότι προχώρησαν σε αναβάθμιση των συνδέσεων με το εξωτερικό και ίσως και με AIX.

----------


## intech

> Επικρατεί μια κάποια σύγχιση...
> Συνδρομητές που ήταν ευχαριστημένοι τώρα είναι δυσαρεστημένοι και το ανάποδο!
> Άβυσσος η οπτικές ίνες της On...


+1 :One thumb up:  Φίλε  UltraCG7
6 μήνες σχεδόν αψογα, αλλα τώρα.... :Thinking: 
Και απορώ!!
Εμας τους επι τόσους μήνες ευχαριστημένους, και συνεπεις στις υποχρεώσεις μας, και :Beta:  testers, πελάτες,  μας Θέλουν??? :Thinking:

----------


## CMS

> +1 Φίλε  UltraCG7
> 6 μήνες σχεδόν αψογα, αλλα τώρα....
> Και απορώ!!
> Εμας τους επι τόσους μήνες ευχαριστημένους, και συνεπεις στις υποχρεώσεις μας, και testers, πελάτες,  μας Θέλουν???


Νομίζω ότι το ζήτημα της IPTV  ... πρέπει πια να το κάνουμε επίσημα θέμα και να το θέσουμε στην ΟΝ για να μας ενημερώσει τί προτίθεται να κάνει ... :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

Προς το παρόν με την Iptv τα έχει κάνει μούσκεμα...

----------


## omada_pyravlos

Off Topic


		Ακομα ενα να παν οι πικρες κατω.

Τι είναι πράσινο και είναι στο υπόγειο?

Ένας αγγουραίος

 :ROFL:

----------


## Tem

οι χειρότερες εντυπώσεις απο Iptv. 
Απίστευτο χάλι.

----------


## papakion

ρε παιδια εγω παλι δεν εχω θεμα με την IPTV (ειδικα RAGE και MAD που παρακολουθω περισσότερο)
Στο ΟnRec υπάρχει θεμα (δεν παιζει το stream) αλλα όχι πάντα.

----------


## mpil_

> πες τους οτι χανεις λεφτα και εαν σου πει τιποτα ζητα το ονομα του και αν σου πει γιατι "διοτι οταν κανω αγωγη να ξερω σε ποιον θα την κανω"
> πιανει παντα


Ναι πολύ ωραία ιδέα...τέλεια!!!!Θα απειλήσεις έναν που απλά βγάζει τον μεροκάματο, που απλά λέει ότι του λένε να πει,που πιο απλά θα μπορούσες να ήσουν και εσύ στην θέση του!!!Ότι πρόβλημα και να έχει ο καθένας καλό θα ήταν να μην το βγάζει σε έναν απλό υπαλληλο. Αυτός που είναι πίσω από το τηλέφωνο θα κοιτάξει σίγουρα να εξυπηρέτηση τον πελάτη όσο καλυτέρα μπορεί...Έχω περάσει από αυτήν την φάση και τα πράγματα γι'αυτα τα παιδιά όχι  μόνο της ΟΝ αλλά κάθε εταιρίας είναι πολύ δύσκολα.Έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν τα πάντα με όλα και όλους! Άς είμαστε λίγο πιο υπομονετικοί λοιπόν και ας σκεπτόμαστε πιο ήρεμα.. :Cool:

----------


## papakion

και εχεις δικιο και δεν εχεις... η εταιρεια τον εβαλε εκει για αυτον τον σκοπό... για να ακούει τον πελάτη και μετά να τον βοηθάει. Σαφως και δεν πρεπει να κάνουμε προσωπικές επιθέσεις στον καθενα υπάλληλο αλλα και εμεις σε καποιον πρεπει να τα πουμε

----------


## mpil_

> και εχεις δικιο και δεν εχεις... η εταιρεια τον εβαλε εκει για αυτον τον σκοπό... για να ακούει τον πελάτη και μετά να τον βοηθάει. Σαφως και δεν πρεπει να κάνουμε προσωπικές επιθέσεις στον καθενα υπάλληλο αλλα και εμεις σε καποιον πρεπει να τα πουμε


Εχεις δικιο αλλα σκεψου οτι ο υπαλληλος θα δει το προβλημα σου..αν ειναι κατι ευκολο θα απαντηση και ισως και να σε φτιαξει..αν ομως ειναι κατι δυσκολο οπως τα περισσοτερα στην ΟΝ τι θα πρεπει να κανει αυτος ο υπαλληλος περα απο μια ενημερωση ακομα οτι δηλαδη ξανακαλεσε ο πελατης για το ιδιο θεμα και το οτι το προβλημα του παραμενει!Μετα και λογικο ειναι να σου πει οτι του πει καποιος προισταμενος του.Σε αυτην την περιπτωση η θα περιμενεις η θα κανεις διακοπη της συνδρομης σου.Η και απο εκει μπορεις να πας.Δεν λεει πιστεψε με να κραζεις καποιον ο οποιος ουδεμια σχεση εχει μαζι σου και το μονο που κανει ειναι να προσπαθησει να σε εξυπηρετηση. :Cool:

----------


## papakion

Μα αυτο που θελει ο κόσμος όταν παίρνει ενα Τμημα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών ειναι να του λύσει το πρόβλημα-να εξυπηρετηθεί- και οχι να το σημειωσει καποιος! Ας βαλουν κόσμο που θα ειναι εκπαιδευμένος κατάλληλα να απαντά και οχι καθε κύριο-κυρία-φοιτητή που εχει ανάγκη απο part-time για να βγάζει τα νυχτερινά ποτά του.
Και στην περίπτωση της On: οι άνθρωποι του cc ειναι αυτόβουλοι! "Δεν εχουν προιστάμενο" ακους??? Ετσι λενε σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις όταν τους ζητήσεις τον προιστάμενό τους. 'Η ειναι αυτο που ειπα (αυτόβουλοι) ή ο προιστάμενος-φάντασμα είναι πολύ ευθυνόφοβος και δεν βγαινει στα τηλέφωνα.

----------


## mpil_

> Μα αυτο που θελει ο κόσμος όταν παίρνει ενα Τμημα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών ειναι να του λύσει το πρόβλημα-να εξυπηρετηθεί- και οχι να το σημειωσει καποιος! Ας βαλουν κόσμο που θα ειναι εκπαιδευμένος κατάλληλα να απαντά και οχι καθε κύριο-κυρία-φοιτητή που εχει ανάγκη απο part-time για να βγάζει τα νυχτερινά ποτά του.
> Και στην περίπτωση της On: οι άνθρωποι του cc ειναι αυτόβουλοι! "Δεν εχουν προιστάμενο" ακους??? Ετσι λενε σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις όταν τους ζητήσεις τον προιστάμενό τους. 'Η ειναι αυτο που ειπα (αυτόβουλοι) ή ο προιστάμενος-φάντασμα είναι πολύ ευθυνόφοβος και δεν βγαινει στα τηλέφωνα.


οκ..κανενα προβλημα δεν θελω να επεκτεινω αλλο αυτην την συζητηση...Ισως και να ξερεις κατι παραπανω... :Cool:

----------


## atheos71

Από τη σύντομη συζήτησή σας ,διακρίνω το δίκαιο στην κάθε άποψη.Το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει όμως,είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει πολλά χρόνια σ'αυτόν το τόπο :ανυπαρξία συλλογικής σκέψης-πράξης και ευθυνοφοβία.
Όσο αυτά τα δύο δεν αλλάζουν ,μην περιμένετε να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση.Χειρότερη ,κι ας ακούγεται 
απαισιόδοξο, θα γίνεται.Γιατί λοιπόν να εξαιρεθεί απ' τον κανόνα η ΟΝ;Θα λειτουργεί όπως (υπο)λειτουργεί,
θα μας "σπάει" τα νεύρα έως τέλους συνδρομής ή αγανακτισμένης αποχώρησης.

----------


## mpil_

> Από τη σύντομη συζήτησή σας ,διακρίνω το δίκαιο στην κάθε άποψη.Το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει όμως,είναι κάτι που συμβαίνει πολλά χρόνια σ'αυτόν το τόπο :ανυπαρξία συλλογικής σκέψης-πράξης και ευθυνοφοβία.
> Όσο αυτά τα δύο δεν αλλάζουν ,μην περιμένετε να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση.Χειρότερη ,κι ας ακούγεται 
> απαισιόδοξο, θα γίνεται.Γιατί λοιπόν να εξαιρεθεί απ' τον κανόνα η ΟΝ;Θα λειτουργεί όπως (υπο)λειτουργεί,
> θα μας "σπάει" τα νεύρα έως τέλους συνδρομής ή αγανακτισμένης αποχώρησης.



Συμφωνω με την αποψη σου οτι ΥΠΟ-ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ και οτι σπαει τα νευρα του καθενος μεχρι να βαρεθεις και να φυγεις σε αλλο παροχο.Βασικα χαιρομαι και για μενα γιατι παραλιγο τον Μαιο να βαλω ΟΝ επειδη ειδα οτι εχει και τηλεοραση και μ'αρεσε η ιδεα και ευτηχως και ευχαριστω τον μεγα ΟΤΕ που απεριψε την αιτηση...Ολα αυτα επειδη ειμαι 3,5 χιλ μακρια απο το Α/Κ του Αμαρουσιου και φυσικα δεν θα εβλεπα τηλεοραση αλλα θα ειχα και ταχυτητα εως 5mbps..Οποτε και παρεμεινα στην HOL που ειμαι και ευχαριστημενος.Αλλα δεν θα ξεχασω οταν εκανα την αιτηση στην ΟΝ που ηταν ολοι τους σιγουροι οτι θα επιανα τα 10mbps τουλαχιστον και δεν θα ειχα κανενα προβλημα.. :Clap:  :Cool:

----------


## goddesszoi

> Συμφωνω με την αποψη σου οτι ΥΠΟ-ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ και οτι σπαει τα νευρα του καθενος μεχρι να βαρεθεις και να φυγεις σε αλλο παροχο.Βασικα χαιρομαι και για μενα γιατι παραλιγο τον Μαιο να βαλω ΟΝ επειδη ειδα οτι εχει και τηλεοραση και μ'αρεσε η ιδεα και ευτηχως και ευχαριστω τον μεγα ΟΤΕ που απεριψε την αιτηση...Ολα αυτα επειδη ειμαι 3,5 χιλ μακρια απο το Α/Κ του Αμαρουσιου και φυσικα δεν θα εβλεπα τηλεοραση αλλα θα ειχα και ταχυτητα εως 5mbps..Οποτε και παρεμεινα στην HOL που ειμαι και ευχαριστημενος.Αλλα δεν θα ξεχασω οταν εκανα την αιτηση στην ΟΝ που ηταν ολοι τους σιγουροι οτι θα επιανα τα 10mbps τουλαχιστον και δεν θα ειχα κανενα προβλημα..


Πάντως με 17 snr κ εγώ πιστεύω ότι μπορείς να πιάσεις κ πάνω απο 5Mbps!!!

----------


## mpil_

> Πάντως με 17 snr κ εγώ πιστεύω ότι μπορείς να πιάσεις κ πάνω απο 5Mbps!!!


Πιανεις και 7mbps αλλα με τρομερο θορυβο και απειρες αποσυνδεσεις εχω δοκιμασει πολλους τροπους να ανεβασω πανω απο 5500 mbps αλλα ειχα προβλημα μεγαλο οποτε και εκατσα στ'αυγα μου και τελειωσε. :Cool:

----------


## goddesszoi

Δηλαδή στα 7 πόσο πήγαινε το snr;;

Εγώ είμαι στα 10Μbps με snr 11 όπως βλέπεις!

----------


## atheos71

> Δηλαδή στα 7 πόσο πήγαινε το snr;;
> 
> Εγώ είμαι στα 10Μbps με snr 11 όπως βλέπεις!


]

Θα μπορούσες και παραπάνω ΟΝ θελούσης! :Painter:

----------


## mpil_

> Δηλαδή στα 7 πόσο πήγαινε το snr;;
> 
> Εγώ είμαι στα 10Μbps με snr 11 όπως βλέπεις!



Ναι εισαι στα 10 αλλα με 27 line attenuation δηλαδη 2 χιλιομετρα περιπου απο το Α/Κ σου.
Εγω εχω 17snr αλλα 40  line attenuation που σημαινει 3,5 χιλιομετρα απο το Α/Κ μου.
Τεραστια διαφορα.Οταν σηκωσα ταχυτητα στα 7 το snr επεσε στα 5 και μετα απο 1 λεπτο ειχα αποσυνδεση...Παιζει μεγαλο ρολο η αποσταση απο το Α/Κ. :Cool: 

........Auto merged post: mpil_ added 0 Minutes and 43 Seconds later........




> ]
> 
> Θα μπορούσες και παραπάνω ΟΝ θελούσης!


Ευτηχως οπως βλεπεις δεν εχω ΟΝ και ετσι ειμαι οκ... :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Ευτυχώς!  :One thumb up:

----------


## goddesszoi

> Ναι εισαι στα 10 αλλα με 27 line attenuation δηλαδη 2 χιλιομετρα περιπου απο το Α/Κ σου.
> 
> Τεραστια διαφορα.Οταν σηκωσα ταχυτητα στα 7 το snr επεσε στα 5 και μετα απο 1 λεπτο ειχα αποσυνδεση...Παιζει μεγαλο ρολο η αποσταση απο το Α/Κ.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: mpil_ added 0 Minutes and 43 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> Ευτηχως οπως βλεπεις δεν εχω ΟΝ και ετσι ειμαι οκ...


Ναι σε αυτό που λές έχεις δίκιο!!Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί καθόλου!!Πάντως εφόσον η ΗΟL δεν έχει iptv (ακόμα  :Wink:  ) είσαι μιά χαρά κ στα 5!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mpil_

> Ναι σε αυτό που λές έχεις δίκιο!!Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί καθόλου!!Πάντως εφόσον η ΗΟL δεν έχει iptv (ακόμα  ) είσαι μιά χαρά κ στα 5!!


Απο Ιανουαριο αντε Φεβρουαριο βαζει και η HOL iptv με το ιδιο ρουτερ που εχει και η ΟΝ (pirelli).
Απλα ενημερωτικα... :Cool:

----------


## giannhs1984

εγω εαν κραταγα τα στοιχεια την ωρα που συνχρονησε στα 9,2 μαλλον θα με λεγατε ψευτη καθως ουτε στα 1 δεν πας με ατο που ειδα (κατι 58αρια 65αρια..)

----------


## cnp5

> Απο Ιανουαριο αντε Φεβρουαριο βαζει και η HOL iptv με το ιδιο ρουτερ που εχει και η ΟΝ (pirelli).
> Απλα ενημερωτικα...


Άντε να δούμε  :Smile: 
Πάντως οι δικές μου πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι για IPTV (και όχι σε πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα) δε πρόκειται να δούμε τίποτα νεότερο για τουλάχιστον 8 με 10 μήνες από κανένα πάροχο και ότι ο ποιο έτοιμος να δώσει κάτι είναι ο ΟΤΕ... 
Ελπίζω ο ΟΤΕ και η HOL να μπουν γρήγορα στην αγορά IPTV, ο ανταγωνισμός μπορεί να φέρει πολλές αλλαγές  :Smile: 
Η forthnet τελικά τι έγινε; Εγκατέλειψε τελείως την ιδέα της IPTV... κανένα νεότερο από εκεί; 
Για τη vivodi... προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ποτέ δε κατάφερε να φτάσει στο επίπεδο υπηρεσιών που πίστευα ότι θα μπορούσε/ήθελα να φτάσει  :Sad:  

Τέλος πάντων... σίγουρα αναμένουμε εξελίξεις στον τομέα IPTV...

----------


## mpil_

> Άντε να δούμε 
> Πάντως οι δικές μου πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι για IPTV (και όχι σε πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα) δε πρόκειται να δούμε τίποτα νεότερο για τουλάχιστον 8 με 10 μήνες από κανένα πάροχο και ότι ο ποιο έτοιμος να δώσει κάτι είναι ο ΟΤΕ... 
> Ελπίζω ο ΟΤΕ και η HOL να μπουν γρήγορα στην αγορά IPTV, ο ανταγωνισμός μπορεί να φέρει πολλές αλλαγές 
> Η forthnet τελικά τι έγινε; Εγκατέλειψε τελείως την ιδέα της IPTV... κανένα νεότερο από εκεί; 
> Για τη vivodi... προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ποτέ δε κατάφερε να φτάσει στο επίπεδο υπηρεσιών που πίστευα ότι θα μπορούσε/ήθελα να φτάσει  
> 
> Τέλος πάντων... σίγουρα αναμένουμε εξελίξεις στον τομέα IPTV...


Για την hol ειναι σιγουρο οτι απο φεβρουαριο μπαινει στο παιχνιδι 100% αντε να πεσω εξω κανα μηνα :Razz: 
Η forthnet καλα εκανε και το παρατησε γιατι δεν ειχε την υποδομη και θα επεφτε εντελως εξω.
Η vivodi ειναι αστα να πανε και απο τηλεοραση και απο ιντερνετ και απο τηλεφωνο...εμεινε κατι αλλο?? :Thinking: 
Η ΟΝ το παλεύει όπως μπορεί και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις δείχνει τελικά στο θέμα iptv να βγαίνει κάπως κερδισμένη..
Τωρα για τον ΟΤΕ αν κανει πως βγαζει iptv αντιο ιδιωτικοι παροχοι!!! :Cool:

----------


## Avesael

Η Vivodi δεν πάει καλά με την CableTV ;

----------


## giannhs1984

> Για την hol ειναι σιγουρο οτι απο φεβρουαριο μπαινει στο παιχνιδι 100% αντε να πεσω εξω κανα μηνα
> Η forthnet καλα εκανε και το παρατησε γιατι δεν ειχε την υποδομη και θα επεφτε εντελως εξω.
> Η vivodi ειναι αστα να πανε και απο τηλεοραση και απο ιντερνετ και απο τηλεφωνο...εμεινε κατι αλλο??
> Η ΟΝ το παλεύει όπως μπορεί και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις δείχνει τελικά στο θέμα iptv να βγαίνει κάπως κερδισμένη..
> * Τωρα για τον ΟΤΕ αν κανει πως βγαζει iptv αντιο ιδιωτικοι παροχοι!!!*


ε ναι ειδικα εαν κατεβασει και τις τιμες στα επιπεδα των ιδιωτικων τοτε θα γινει μονοτερμα το θεμα τουλαχιτον εκει θα εχουμε προβλημα και θα το λυνουν σε μια δυο μερες.. :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## mpil_

> Η Vivodi δεν πάει καλά με την CableTV ;



Εχω αρκετους φιλους κ γνωστους που ειναι ακομα σε vivodi η που εχουν αλλαξει παροχο.
Ενας απο αυτους μενει αμπελοκηπους και ειναι αρκετα κοντα στο Α/Κ οποτε και λογω αυτου του γεγονοτος ειπε να βαλει την cable tv.Περασανε 5 μηνες μεχρι να συνδεθει και αλλοι 2 μεχρι να δει τηλεοραση.Τελικα δεν ειδε ποτε και αλλαξε παροχο.Οι λογοι πολλοι αλλα κανενας απο αυτους δεν υσχυε..Τωρα και απο περιοδικα που διαβαζω στην vivodi δεχονται τρελες καταγγελιες καθημερινα... :Cool: 

........Auto merged post: mpil_ added 1 Minutes and 40 Seconds later........




> ε ναι ειδικα εαν κατεβασει και τις τιμες στα επιπεδα των ιδιωτικων τοτε θα γινει μονοτερμα το θεμα τουλαχιτον εκει θα εχουμε προβλημα και θα το λυνουν σε μια δυο μερες..


Αυτα ειναι φιλος και μακαρι να γινει...Θα γινει τρικουβερτο παρτι...
Αλλα δεν προκειται να τον αφησει η ευρωπαικη ενωση και η ΕΕΤΤ..
Οποτε ξεχνατο  :Sorry:

----------


## Avesael

Στο βωμό του ανταγωνισμού δηλαδή, να μας γ...νε οι εναλλακτικοί.....

----------


## giannhs1984

μα το θεμα ειναι οτι μπορει να το κανει λογω ανταγωνισμου :ROFL:  :Smile: 
γιατι οι αλλοι και οχι εγω? φυσικα και μπορει και φυσικα ελπιζω να το κανει οπως και πρεπει αλλωστε

----------


## mpil_

> μα το θεμα ειναι οτι μπορει να το κανει λογω ανταγωνισμου
> γιατι οι αλλοι και οχι εγω? φυσικα και μπορει και φυσικα ελπιζω να το κανει οπως και πρεπει αλλωστε


Δεν ειναι ετσι..Οτι μπορει να το κανει και αυτο και πολλα αλλα περισσοτερα..
Το θεμα ομως ειναι οτι πρεπει να υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος για να ζησουν και οι αλλες εταιριες ασχετα με το τι συμβαινει σημερα με ολους τους παροχους.. :Cool:

----------


## giannhs1984

δυστηχως ομως η ευρωπη σου λεει οτι ολοι πρεπει να εχουν ιση αντιμετωπιση 
και δυστηχως για τους αλλους ο οτε εαν το παει στην ευρωπη απλα θα πουν οτι εχει δικιο το ξερω οτι δεν θα γινει ποτε και οτι δεν θα τον αφησουν οι εδω (μεσω θαυματων αυτοι που δεν εβλεπαν ουτε 8 mbps θα βλεπουν iptv μεσω hdmi και δωρο σε καθε νεα συνδεση και μια plasma  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## grphoto

> Εχω αρκετους φιλους κ γνωστους που ειναι ακομα σε vivodi η που εχουν αλλαξει παροχο.
> Ενας απο αυτους μενει αμπελοκηπους και ειναι αρκετα κοντα στο Α/Κ οποτε και λογω αυτου του γεγονοτος ειπε να βαλει την cable tv.Περασανε 5 μηνες μεχρι να συνδεθει και αλλοι 2 μεχρι να δει τηλεοραση.Τελικα δεν ειδε ποτε και αλλαξε παροχο.Οι λογοι πολλοι αλλα κανενας απο αυτους δεν υσχυε..Τωρα και απο περιοδικα που διαβαζω στην vivodi δεχονται τρελες καταγγελιες καθημερινα...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: mpil_ added 1 Minutes and 40 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτα ειναι φιλος και μακαρι να γινει...Θα γινει τρικουβερτο παρτι...
> Αλλα δεν προκειται να τον αφησει η ευρωπαικη ενωση και η ΕΕΤΤ..
> Οποτε ξεχνατο



Ετσι οπως τα λες τελικα η ΟΝ ειναι η μονη εταιρια που εχει ΤV ουσιαστικα (καλα και με το ΟΝREC μακρα ανταγωνισμου).  :Razz: 

Παντως η αληθεια οσον αφορα την Vivodi γιατι την ειχα, ειναι οτι το κυριως προβλημα της ειναι να συνδεθεις στο δικτυο της κατι που θα σου παρει τουλαχιστον 5 μηνες, απο κει και περα ειναι σχετικα αξιοπιστη σαν εταιρια (εκτος απο ενα ερμο φιλο μου 2 οροφους πιο πανω με Vivodi που δεν εχει τηλεφωνο 3 μηνες τωρα).

----------


## mpil_

> Ετσι οπως τα λες τελικα η ΟΝ ειναι η μονη εταιρια που εχει ΤV ουσιαστικα (καλα και με το ΟΝREC μακρα ανταγωνισμου). 
> 
> Παντως η αληθεια οσον αφορα την Vivodi γιατι την ειχα, ειναι οτι το κυριως προβλημα της ειναι να συνδεθεις στο δικτυο της κατι που θα σου παρει τουλαχιστον 5 μηνες, απο κει και περα ειναι σχετικα αξιοπιστη σαν εταιρια (εκτος απο ενα ερμο φιλο μου 2 οροφους πιο πανω με Vivodi που δεν εχει τηλεφωνο 3 μηνες τωρα).


Τι να πεις...καμια εταιρια δεν ειναι αξιοπιστη αυτην την στιγμη πλην του ΟΤΕ και πλην τις νετ1 που παει κατι να κανει και ακουγονται πολυ καλα λογια και αν ειναι ετσι μπραβο τους..Η τηλεοραση για να παιξει ειναι μεγαλη ιστορια και επειδη ειμαστε Ελληνες και τα θελουμε ολα ετοιμα αν ενας πελατης vivodi η ON δεν εχει τηλεοραση και τηλεφωνο ε κλασικα θα κανει παραπονα για το τηλεφωνο μεχρι αηδιας!Αν το τηλεφωνο φτιαξει θ'αρχισει να οριεται και για την τηλεοραση την οποια ο ιδιος πριν ειχε πει δεν με νοιαζει και τοσο...Αλλα αν τον πιασεις με το καλο και του πεις τι παιζει οκ τοτε θα υποχωρισει γιατι ο Ελληνας εχει φιλοτιμο!!(ασχετο) :Razz:

----------


## jmarin

δεν παμε καθολου καλα. ο συγχρονισμος παιζει σημερα παρα πολυ απο 9 εως 10κατι και το snr εχει πεσει στο 5... αυτο δεν ξερω πως εξηγηται. με ταχυτητα 12 ειχα snr 8... Εχει κανεις αλλος αντιστοιχο προβλημα σημερα?

----------


## goddesszoi

> δεν παμε καθολου καλα. ο συγχρονισμος παιζει σημερα παρα πολυ απο 9 εως 10κατι και το snr εχει πεσει στο 5... αυτο δεν ξερω πως εξηγηται. με ταχυτητα 12 ειχα snr 8... Εχει κανεις αλλος αντιστοιχο προβλημα σημερα?


Σήμερα γενικά τα πράγματα είναι απογοητευτικά!!!!

----------


## atheos71

Δεν ήταν χθες καλύτερα.
Δεν το πίστευα ότι θα έφτανε η εποχή νοσταλγίας του ΟΤΕ.
Τους μισούς παρόχους δοκιμάσαμε.Μένουν βεβαίως άλλοι τόσοι.
Εκείνο που δεν ξέρω είναι αν έχει μείνει κουράγιο για
άλλα πειράμματα.

----------


## goddesszoi

> Δεν ήταν χθες καλύτερα.
> Δεν το πίστευα ότι θα έφτανε η εποχή νοσταλγίας του ΟΤΕ.
> Τους μισούς παρόχους δοκιμάσαμε.Μένουν βεβαίως άλλοι τόσοι.
> Εκείνο που δεν ξέρω είναι αν έχει μείνει κουράγιο για
> άλλα πειράμματα.


Πάντως εγώ τον πΟΤΕ δεν τον νοσταλγώ καθόοολου!!!! :Razz:  :Razz: 

Χθές για εμένα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα!!

Αν κ λίγη ώρα τώρα πάμε καλά πάλι !

----------


## af9pk

ΟΝ πλέον!

Σε σχέση με vivodi 2048/640, στην οποία έπιανα πρωί βράδυ 208kb/60kb, νιώθω αρκετά πιο τζογαδόρος. Η ταχύτητα πλέον παίζει αρκετά από 100 kb έως 500 kb. Ικανοποιημένος νιώθω βέβαια.

Εισερχόμενες ακόμα όχι...


edit: 1.20 ΜΒ/sec σε παράλληλα download...

----------


## giannhs1984

αυτο ειναι το peak το βραδυ στα 8.8 και με τρια torrent να πεφτουν 
το λαστιχο ειναι μακραν το χειροτερο και το πιο ηλιθιο ρουτερ που εχω δει στην ζωη μου!

----------


## mpil_

> αυτο ειναι το peak το βραδυ στα 8.8 και με τρια torrent να πεφτουν 
> το λαστιχο ειναι μακραν το χειροτερο και το πιο ηλιθιο ρουτερ που εχω δει στην ζωη μου!


Λες να βγαλει και brigestone ρουτερ??? :Thinking:

----------


## cnp5

> αυτο ειναι το peak το βραδυ στα 8.8 και με τρια torrent να πεφτουν 
> το λαστιχο ειναι μακραν το χειροτερο και το πιο ηλιθιο ρουτερ που εχω δει στην ζωη μου!


1ον Δεν έχεις δει και πολλά τότε... (modem)
2ον Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει η απόδοση στα torrent αρχεία, με το router... Το torrent πρωτόκολλο, δεν είναι τρόπος μέτρησης ταχύτητας download...

----------


## SpUga5

Δεν νομίζω να φταίει το pirelli... :Laughing: 

Συγνώμη για το άθλιο edit της εικόνας στο paint

-H φωτογραφία έτυχε και άλλης απίστευτης ψηφιακής επεξεργασίας με το υπέροχο paint   :Laughing:

----------


## CMS

γρήγορος  ...

δεν είναι τόσο άθλιο το edit ...φαίνεται το torrent ... :Razz:  :Whistle:

----------


## cnp5

> Δεν νομίζω να φταίει το pirelli...
> 
> Συγνώμη για το άθλιο edit της εικόνας στο paint
> 
> -H φωτογραφία έτυχε και άλλης απίστευτης ψηφιακής επεξεργασίας με το υπέροχο paint


Καλή επιλογή (το torrent που κατεβάζει  :Smile:  ). Το είδα εχθές, πολύ καλό επεισόδιο  :Wink:

----------


## Typako

Καλώς σας βρήκα.

Εδω και λίγες μέρες σας διαβάζω, μπας και καταλάβω και γω τίποτε, καθότι στραβάδι σε ASL2
Μέχρι τώρα είχα ΟΤΕ 1Mbs με USB modem. Εδώ και λίγες μέρες είμαι ΟΝ και μέχρι τώρα όλα καλά, αν εξαιρέσεις ότι μου έκοψαν τα πάντα και περίμενα μία εβδομάδα να ρθει ο εξοπλισμός.
Τέλος πάντων, πταίσματα σε σχέση με όσα διαβάζω εδώ. Είμαι Βριλήσσια και έχω τα εξής:

Up Stream   1023 (Kbps.)     Down Stream  5443 (Kbps.)

                       Upstream     Downstream
Νoise Margin          7 dB           27 dB
Attenuation         21 dB           34 dB

Αλλαξα πρίζες έβγαλα τα τηλέφωνα αλλά το μόνο που άλλαξε είναι ότι ανέβηκε 1 db το noise margin sto Upstream. Η Ταχύτητα σταθερά ίδια.
Είναι φυσιολογικό?  Που είναι τα 16 οέο???
Βλέπω του περισσότερους που γράφουν με αρκετά μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες και αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για ν' ανέβει το ρημάδι.

Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή.  Ευχαριστώ

----------


## goddesszoi

Καλώς μας ήρθες!!! :Smile: 

Εδώ κ πόσες λίγες μέρες είσαι ΟΝ;;;

----------


## erateinos

> Καλώς σας βρήκα.


 :Welcome: 

είναι έως 16 όχι 16  :Wink: 

η γραμμή σου σηκώνει 14, με τις απώλειες μπορείς να πιάσεις 12 

πάρε τηλέφωνο στην ΟΝ και πες στους να σε πάνε στα 10 

μπορεί να έχεις προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων όμως

----------


## Typako

goddesszoi ,

Το τηλ. ενεργοποιήθηκε στις 7/12. Το κατάλαβα επειδή έχασα την αναγνώριση κλήσης.
Την ίδια μέρα κόπηκε η πρόσβαση στην OTENET και το modem μου συγχρόνιζε στα 5,4 Mbs. Δεν μπορούσα όμως να κάνω τίποτε χωρίς router. Τελικά ήρθε στις 14/12 και μόλις το έβαλα πάνω έπαιξε με τα νούμερα που βλέπεις παραπάνω.

Ertateinos,
ευχαριστώ πολύ. Θα τους πάρω, μόλις βρώ καμμιά ώρα για καφέ, εφημερίδα κλπ για την αναμονή.

----------


## goddesszoi

Σίγουρα πάντως πρέπει να τους πάρεις διότι λογικά έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως!Κ Όπως είπε κ ο erateinos τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου δείχνουν ότι μπορείς να ανέβεις πολύ!

----------


## Nikolas1980

Νομιζω οτι μεχρι 12MBs πας ανετα και χωρις προβληματα

----------


## Lycos

Εμένα οι μάγκες μου τα έκοψαν όλα στις 7 ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ και ακόμα περιμένω απο την μουγγαφΟΝ να δει τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει. Οπότε καλά είναι και τα 12. Κρίμα που ο ΟΤΕ άργησε περίπου ένα μήνα να ανακοινώσει τις νέες τιμές του  :Sad:  ΑΚΟΜΑ στην πίκρα χωρίς τηλέφωνο και ιντερνετ μετα απο 10 μέρες και πολύ φοβάμαι έτσι θα κάνω γιορτές!!! Όμως μετά θα έρθει η μήνυση standard!!!

----------


## atheos71

Που φτάσαμε!Να ζητάμε αυτό που έπρεπε εξαρχής να έχουμε.
Ας παίξει το 8αρακι μου(τόσο σηκώνει η γραμμή) χωρίς αυτές 
τις επανεκκινήσεις(3-4 τη μέρα,σα δόση ακούγεται) και δε θέλω
ούτε 16 ,24,...32 :Drunk: 
Μπορούν να το κάνουν ,ναι ή όχι;

----------


## Avesael

Στους περισσότερους συνδρομητές έχει προχωρήσει (εφόσον μπορεί να τη δεχτεί η γραμμή τους) η αναβάθμιση στα 16Mbits.
Πλησιάζει και η ώρα που οι πιο τυχεροί θα απολαύσουν από 16 και πάνω.
Μονάχα κάντε λίγο υπομονή!

----------


## HarryAthens

Γεια σας παληκάρια.
Είμαι ενργοποιημένος εδώ και 2 μήνες και είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος.
Τα μόνα προβλήματα που έχω είναι με την IPTV όπου καμιά φορά κολλάει το tvbox και χρειάζεται restart ή όταν χάνεται το τηλεοπτικό σήμα για 1 έως και 12 ώρες και επανέρχεται μόνο του αργότερα...
Επίσης το OnRec πολλές φορές παίζει ασπρόμαυρα.
Πάντως τα συγχαρητήρια μου στην ΟΝ για την καινοτομία της IPTV αλλά και ο εκνευρισμός μου για την πολύ χαμηλη ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών υποστήριξης από το τηλέφωνο (CC).
Εύχομαι να μην τους ξαναχρειαστώ...

----------


## atheos71

> Γεια σας παληκάρια.
> Είμαι ενργοποιημένος εδώ και 2 μήνες και είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος.
> Τα μόνα προβλήματα που έχω είναι με την IPTV όπου καμιά φορά κολλάει το tvbox και χρειάζεται restart ή όταν χάνεται το τηλεοπτικό σήμα για 1 έως και 12 ώρες και επανέρχεται μόνο του αργότερα...
> Επίσης το OnRec πολλές φορές παίζει ασπρόμαυρα.
> Πάντως τα συγχαρητήρια μου στην ΟΝ για την καινοτομία της IPTV αλλά και ο εκνευρισμός μου για την πολύ χαμηλη ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών υποστήριξης από το τηλέφωνο (CC).
> Εύχομαι να μην τους ξαναχρειαστώ...


Σου εύχομαι καλή τύχη(θα τη χρειαστείς).

----------


## Avesael

> Γεια σας παληκάρια.
> Είμαι ενργοποιημένος εδώ και 2 μήνες και είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος.
> Τα μόνα προβλήματα που έχω είναι με την IPTV όπου καμιά φορά κολλάει το tvbox και χρειάζεται restart ή όταν χάνεται το τηλεοπτικό σήμα για 1 έως και 12 ώρες και επανέρχεται μόνο του αργότερα...
> Επίσης το OnRec πολλές φορές παίζει ασπρόμαυρα.
> Πάντως τα συγχαρητήρια μου στην ΟΝ για την καινοτομία της IPTV αλλά και ο εκνευρισμός μου για την πολύ χαμηλη ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών υποστήριξης από το τηλέφωνο (CC).
> Εύχομαι να μην τους ξαναχρειαστώ...


Καλωσήλθες συνάδελφε!
Μόλις πας σπίτι, ενημέρωσε SNR και ATTENUATION...

----------


## Gordito

Λοιπον παιδια ειμαι υποτιθεται ΟΝ εδω και κανα μηνα. Ιντερνετ δεν εχω δει ποτε, αλλα ο λογαριασμος ηρθε σημερα κανονικα.

Τι κανω; Πληρωνω κανονικα;

----------


## papakion

καλό θα ηταν αφου τους το αναφερεις το πρόβλημα (γραπτως φυσικα) να επισυναψεις και μια επιστολή οτι εγω δεν πληρώνω τον λογαριασμό ή μερος αυτου... σε κάλυψα?

----------


## giwrgosth

> Λοιπον παιδια ειμαι υποτιθεται ΟΝ εδω και κανα μηνα. Ιντερνετ δεν εχω δει ποτε, αλλα ο λογαριασμος ηρθε σημερα κανονικα.
> 
> Τι κανω; Πληρωνω κανονικα;


Εγώ που ήμουν 40 μέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο δεν τους έχω πληρώσει, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και τους είπα ότι δεν θα πληρώσω για το διάστημα που δεν έχω τηλέφωνο και η απάντησή τους ήταν πλήρωσέ μας και σου τα αφαιρούμε σε απόμενο λογαριασμό.
Φυσικά και δεν μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ μια εταιρεία σαν και αυτή που το ψέμα είναι η καλύτερη υπηρεσία που προσφέρει και δεν θα τους πληρώσω μέχρι να δω ότι έχει αφαιρεθεί το διάστημα που και οι ίδιοι έχουν δεχτεί ότι υπήρχε πρόβλημα.

----------


## mulopotamitis

Γεια σας παιδες!!! Εγω έχω ενεργοποιηθει κανονικα εδω και καμμια 15αρια μερες και ενω εχω tv και internet δεν εχω εισερχομενες κλησεις. Οταν με παιρνουν τηλεφωνο δειχνει οτι καλει κανονικα και εμενα ομως το τηλεφωνο μου δεν χτυπαει. Τους εχω παρει τοσα τηλεφωνα και εχω φτασει να ειμαι σε αναμονη 18 λεπτα. ΕΛΕΟΣ! Παντως απο ιντερνετ κτλ δεν εχω ιδιαιτερα προβληματα. Το μονο που δεν μπορω να βρω λυση ειναι οτι θελω να συνδεσω την τηλεοραση μου με τον αποδικοποιητη με καλωδιο HDMI και αν κανω την συνδεση μου ετσι ο ενω εχω εικονα δεν εχω ηχο. Εχω δοκιμασει αλλα καλωδια ΗDMI και δεν διωρθονετε το προβλημα.. Μηπως κανενας απο εσας εχει αντιμετωπισει το ιδιο προβλημα και αν ναι βρηκε λυση??

----------


## papakion

φιλε mulopotamitis... σου εχω απαντησει στο αλλο σου post...  :Whistle: 
τωρα αμα βαριεσαι να διαβασεις...  :Evil:

----------


## SpUga5

"Τους εχω παρει τοσα τηλεφωνα και εχω φτασει να ειμαι σε αναμονη 18 λεπτα. ΕΛΕΟΣ!"

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## goddesszoi

18 λεπτά;;;Κ παραπονιέσαι!!!

Κ που είσαι ακόμαααα.... :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

> 18 λεπτά;;;Κ παραπονιέσαι!!!
> 
> Κ που είσαι ακόμαααα....


Στο μέσο όρο αναφερόταν; :Whistle:

----------


## dimitrispm

Παιδιά ο μέσος όρος αναμονής είναι 3.06 λεπτά..!!!! (www.ontelecoms.com/on/faq.jsp?tab=cust_service).



(sorry για το link αλλά κάτι έχει κολλήσει στο pc μου και δεν δουλεύει η γραμή εργαλείων)

----------


## goddesszoi

> Παιδιά ο μέσος όρος αναμονής είναι 3.06 λεπτά..!!!! (www.ontelecoms.com/on/faq.jsp?tab=cust_service).
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry για το link αλλά κάτι έχει κολλήσει στο pc μου και δεν δουλεύει η γραμή εργαλείων)


Χμ...Εννοούν πλην του τεχνικού τμήματος στο 2level!! :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## dimitrispm

> Χμ...Εννοούν πλην του τεχνικού τμήματος στο 2level!!:whistle


Όχι.. εννοούν τις εσωτερικές κλήσεις.. μεταξύ τους... και πάλι αργοί είναι!

----------


## goddesszoi

> Όχι.. εννοούν τις εσωτερικές κλήσεις.. μεταξύ τους... και πάλι αργοί είναι!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί!!! :Wink:

----------


## ckbond

Δεν είμαι ένας από αυτούς, δυστυχώς ακόμα στα 10 είμαι...Το βλέπω να πηγαίνω κατευθείαν για τα 16 και πάνω...όπως αναφέρεις και εσύ φίλτατε Ultra... :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

> Δεν είμαι ένας από αυτούς, δυστυχώς ακόμα στα 10 είμαι...Το βλέπω να πηγαίνω κατευθείαν για τα 16 και πάνω...όπως αναφέρεις και εσύ φίλτατε Ultra...


Όχι 16 αλλά 24 έπρερε νά 'χες.
7 db  :Respekt:  :Worthy:

----------


## goddesszoi

> Όχι 16 αλλά 24 έπρερε νά 'χες.
> 7 db


Βρέθηκε κ για εμένα κάποιος για χρήση σπιτιού εκ περιτροπής!!!



*Spoiler:*




			Είμαι κ συγχυσμένη.... :Evil:

----------


## atheos71

> Βρέθηκε κ για εμένα κάποιος για χρήση σπιτιού εκ περιτροπής!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Είμαι κ συγχυσμένη....


Θα πας κι εσύ στα 16 τουλάχιστον...μην ανησυχείς

----------


## goddesszoi

> Θα πας κι εσύ στα 16 τουλάχιστον...μην ανησυχείς


Με snr 11;;;Χλωμό!!


*Spoiler:*




			Αν κ έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με την πρίζα του τηλεφώνου κ ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν έχει έρθει ακόμη να την φτιάξει διότι έσπασε το πόδι του :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Typako

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις και το ενδιαφέρον.

Θα προσπαθήσω μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες την τύχη μου με την επικοινωνία με τους τεχνικούς και θα επανέλθω με νεώτερα.

----------


## goddesszoi

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις και το ενδιαφέρον.
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσω μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες την τύχη μου με την επικοινωνία με τους τεχνικούς και θα επανέλθω με νεώτερα.


Καλή τύχη να έχεις!!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

> Με snr 11;;;Χλωμό!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Αν κ έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με την πρίζα του τηλεφώνου κ ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν έχει έρθει ακόμη να την φτιάξει διότι έσπασε το πόδι του


Έχεις 27 attn.

----------


## goddesszoi

> Έχεις 27 attn.


Ναι αλλά όπως με πληροφόρησε τεχνικός της ΟΝ σήμερα δεν παίζει καθόλου ρόλο το noise margin( :Crazy:  :Crazy: )...Μόνο το attenuation( :Crazy:  :Crazy: )το οποίο βάσει των λεγομένων του είναι αρκετά μεγάλο,είμαι δηλαδή πολύ μακριά από το dslam κ αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να ανέβω πάνω από τα 11...

Ααα!!Κ τα 10ΜBps που έχω εγώ είναι το προφίλ των 11Mbps.... :Crazy:  :Crazy: 


Κ κάτι ακόμα,στην υποδοχή του τεχνικού τμήματος πέτυχα έναν που δεν ήξερε μάλλον ο χριστιανός κ ρώταγε από το τηλέφωνο κάποιον άλλο(ποιόν δεν ξέρω!!) κ είχε ξεχάσει την δική μου γραμμή για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα ανοιχτή χωρίς αναμονή(ομολογώ όμως ότι ήταν ευγενικός κ την ώρα που δεν τον άκουγα-κ καλά-).

Η ευχάριστη έκπληξη ήταν η αναμονή 10 λεπτών για να μιλήσω με τεχνικό...

----------


## atheos71

Nαι ,ναι είσαι πολύ μακριά από το DSLAM.Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρεις;

----------


## papakion

> Η ευχάριστη έκπληξη ήταν η αναμονή 10 λεπτών για να μιλήσω με τεχνικό...


Δεν σχολiάζω τα άλλα αλλα αυτό... λες να ειναι ετσι απο εδώ και πέρα?  :Thinking:

----------


## goddesszoi

Μακάρι να είναι έτσι!!!

Διότι άντε να περιμένεις να ακούσεις 2 σοβαρά πράγματα...

Να περιμένεις για να ακούσεις μ@@@@ες;;;;;;εεεε;;;;Πάει πολύ!!! :Crazy:  :Crazy:

----------


## atheos71

Ε ,δε μπορεί να λέει ότι η γραμμή δεν πάει παραπάνω με 27 db attn. και είναι στα ίδια με τη δική μου
που είναι στα 42.Έλεος πια!Μην τους παίρνετε τηλέφωνο ,αν είναι -που είναι σίγουρο πια- ότι θα ακούσετε
μ......... :Crazy:

----------


## goddesszoi

> Ε ,δε μπορεί να λέει ότι η γραμμή δεν πάει παραπάνω με 27 db attn. και είναι στα ίδια με τη δική μου
> που είναι στα 42.Έλεος πια!Μην τους παίρνετε τηλέφωνο ,αν είναι -που είναι σίγουρο πια- ότι θα ακούσετε
> μ.........


Ε ναι αλλά από μόνη της η ταχύτητα δεν ανεβαίνει!!!

Εγώ ένα έχω να πώ!!

Για κάποιο λόγο τσιγκουνεύονται τα Μbps... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει(Πάει ,κόλλησα σήμερα με τις παροιμίες)
Αν δε μπορούν να το κάνουν ,ας κάνουν κάτι άλλο καλύτερα!

----------


## Avesael

Σέρνεται σήμερα νομίζω... ????

Και δε μιλάω για speedtest...

........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 1 Minutes and 22 Seconds later........



........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 4 Minutes and 2 Seconds later........

Παίζουν παίζουν....γενικά παίζουν...

----------


## Avesael

Από σήμερα και μετά από μία βόλτα στα 10 και στα 12, είμαστε εδώ:

----------


## atheos71

> Σέρνεται σήμερα νομίζω... ????
> 
> Και δε μιλάω για speedtest...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 1 Minutes and 22 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 4 Minutes and 2 Seconds later........
> ...


Mάλλον παίζουν....

----------


## erateinos

μες την γκρίνια είσαι  :Razz: 
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


*Spoiler:*

----------


## Avesael

Είπες κάτι ????



........Auto merged post: UltraCG7 added 1 Minutes and 53 Seconds later........

----------


## atheos71

*Down* 11561>11388
                   11561>11506
*Up*         811>808
                      811>807

Mε βραχεία κεφαλή!!

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> 11561>11388
> 11561>11506


 :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

ας μην αναφερθούμε σε ping και σε  upload  :Razz: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## savvas01

[IMG][/IMG]


το μεγαλυτερο που εχω πετυχει μεχρι τωρα....
πως ρε παιδες εχεττε τοσο μεγαλα νουμερα?? :Thinking:  :Thinking: 
και ειμαι κλειδωμενος στα1 5996/1023 :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

είμαστε παλιοσειρές  :Razz: 

για ψάξε το λίγο κάτι σε κόβει  :Wink:

----------


## savvas01

> είμαστε παλιοσειρές 
> 
> για ψάξε το λίγο κάτι σε κόβει


για δωσε καμια ιδεα,τι να ψαξω.... :Thinking:  :Thinking: 
μηπως να δοκιμαζα να αλλξω splitter?

----------


## atheos71

> για δωσε καμια ιδεα,τι να ψαξω....


Mήπως έχεις κάνα p2p πρόγραμμα και σε κόβει;
Mέγιστο (πραγματικό) upload πόσο έχεις;

----------


## savvas01

> Mήπως έχεις κάνα p2p πρόγραμμα και σε κόβει;
> Mέγιστο (πραγματικό) upload πόσο έχεις;


το ζαντολαστιχο κλειδωνει στα 15996
μεγιστη εχω μετυχει 1,1mb  το πιο πολυ
μηπως επηρεαζει το port που ειναι δηλωμενο στο virtual server του router για το μtorrent?
το μtorrent ειναι κλειστο ομως...

----------


## erateinos

κοίταξε εάν σε κόβει κανένα  firewall ή antivirus 

δοκίμασε χωρίς spliter (αν νομίζεις ότι φταίει αυτό) 
όταν βγάλεις το καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου θα κάνει restart το pirelli μετά από 2 λεπτά θα έχεις πάλι ίντερνετ

----------


## savvas01

> κοίταξε εάν σε κόβει κανένα  firewall ή antivirus 
> 
> δοκίμασε χωρίς spliter (αν νομίζεις ότι φταίει αυτό) 
> όταν βγάλεις το καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου θα κάνει restart το pirelli μετά από 2 λεπτά θα έχεις πάλι ίντερνετ


μια απο τα ιδια
χωρις splitter, firewall  ιδιο νουμερο...

----------


## erateinos

έχεις καλύτερη γραμμή από την δική μου και κατεβάζεις λιγότερο ? 
1,5 με 1,7 πρέπει να πιάνεις

----------


## savvas01

> έχεις καλύτερη γραμμή από την δική μου και κατεβάζεις λιγότερο ? 
> 1,5 με 1,7 πρέπει να πιάνεις


κι ομως φιλε μου και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινετε.......

----------


## erateinos

χαζή ερώτηση, με ethernet συνδέεσαι ?

----------


## savvas01

> χαζή ερώτηση, με ethernet συνδέεσαι ?


με wifi,λες να φταιει αυτο?

........Auto merged post: savvas01 added 2 Minutes and 15 Seconds later........

μπα,τα ιδια και με ethernet :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## erateinos

κανε μια δοκιμή με UTP  :Wink: 

θα σου πω την συνέχεια μετά τα αποτελέσματα  :Smile:

----------


## savvas01

> κανε μια δοκιμή με UTP 
> 
> θα σου πω την συνέχεια μετά τα αποτελέσματα


για explain λιγο γιατι δεν ειμαι και extreme user... :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

απενεργοποίησε το wi fi  :Razz: 

 WIRELESS > disable 

και κανε πάλι τεστ  :Smile:

----------


## savvas01

> απενεργοποίησε το wi fi 
> 
>  WIRELESS > disable 
> 
> και κανε πάλι τεστ


πριν την απενεργοποιηση



και μετα την απενεργοποιηση του wifi

----------


## erateinos

κανε μια επανεκκίνηση σε pc & pirelli εάν δεν στρώσει κάτι παίζει με την κάρτα δικτύου σου

----------


## savvas01

αλλαξανε τα stats  στα db  στο router
απο 16/16 πηγαν 10/12
μηπως ειναι αυτο?

----------


## erateinos

κλειδώνει στα 15996 ακόμα  ?

----------


## savvas01

μα κλειδωνει στα 15996 :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## WagItchyef

> μα κλειδωνει στα 15996


Μπορεί να είστε πολλοί χρήστες στο DSLAM και να θέλει αναβάθμιση. Κάτι τέτοιο θυμάμαι μπορούσε να συμβεί επί εποχής ΟΤΕ (ADSL και όχι ADSL2+). Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό μπορεί ή δεν μπορεί να συμβαίνει πια.

----------


## Avesael

Μετά την τελευταία αναβάθμιση στο dslam και αλλαγή Profile από 15994/1023 σε 15996/1024, δείτε τι συνέβει! (Είχα λάθη, αλλά μερικές χιλιάδες...)




Μπράβο στην ΟΝ για τη δουλειά που κάνουν οι τεχνικοί της! Μπράβο ξανά!  :One thumb up: 
2 μέρες online με ΜΗΔΕΝ λάθη (εκτός των ελαχίστων και νορμαλ CRC).

----------


## atheos71

> Μετά την τελευταία αναβάθμιση στο dslam και αλλαγή Profile από 15994/1023 σε 15996/1024, δείτε τι συνέβει! (Είχα λάθη, αλλά μερικές χιλιάδες...)
> ....
> Μπράβο στην ΟΝ για τη δουλειά που κάνουν οι τεχνικοί της! Μπράβο ξανά! 
> 2 μέρες online με ΜΗΔΕΝ λάθη (εκτός των ελαχίστων και νορμαλ CRC).


Αυτό είναι μαγική εικόνα!!!
Μήπως αρχίζει τώρα η πραγματική αναβάθμιση;
Οι αποσυνδέσεις μου από 3-4 ημερισίως έπεσαν στις 2  :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

Κι όμως Αθεε, είναι πραγματικότητα... 
Σε λίγο καιρό ΔΕΝ θα έχεις πλέον αποσυνδέσεις (κι αν, 1 στο τόσο)...

----------


## atheos71

Ο επιμέν*ΟΝ* νικά τελικά;
Θα πραγματοποιήσουν επιτέλους ό,τι  σκεφτόμαστε; :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Ο επιμέν*ΟΝ* νικά τελικά;
> Θα πραγματοποιήσουν επιτέλους ό,τι σκεφτόμαστε;


Ναι όταν κλείσουμε χρόνο και αλλάξουμε πάροχο  :Razz: 
Ας έκαναν αυτά που κάνουν τώρα από την αρχή, ποιος τους εμπόδιζε? Τώρα ας πρόσεχαν, έχουν αποκτήσει κακή φήμη και θα πρέπει να κάνουν πάρα πολλά, μα πάρα πολλά, για να ακολουθήσουν τον ανταγωνισμό και να αποκαταστήσουν τη φήμη του χειρότερου πάροχου.

----------


## Avesael

> Ναι όταν κλείσουμε χρόνο και αλλάξουμε πάροχο 
> Ας έκαναν αυτά που κάνουν τώρα από την αρχή, ποιος τους εμπόδιζε? Τώρα ας πρόσεχαν, έχουν αποκτήσει κακή φήμη και θα πρέπει να κάνουν πάρα πολλά, μα πάρα πολλά, για να ακολουθήσουν τον ανταγωνισμό και να αποκαταστήσουν *τη φήμη του χειρότερου πάροχου*.


Αυτή την έχει άλλος προς το παρόν φίλε μου  :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

> Αυτή την έχει άλλος προς το παρόν φίλε μου


Ποίος;

----------


## Avesael

ποια να λες...  :Wink:

----------


## goddesszoi

Λέω εγώ τώρα....Μήπως είναι η....


*Spoiler:*




			forthnet;;;;

----------


## atheos71

> Λέω εγώ τώρα....Μήπως είναι η....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			forthnet;;;;


Δε νομίζω...

----------


## papakion

Να το πάρει το ποτάμι????

*Spoiler:*




			Vivodi !!!!!

----------


## cnp5

> Να το πάρει το ποτάμι????
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Vivodi !!!!!


Μα καλά... η vivodi το κακό όνομα το έχει από την αρχή... είναι εκτός ανταγωνισμού.  :Smile: 

Η vivodi είναι αυτό που λέμε "Αν σου κάτσει;" στη κυριολεξία.
Αν σου κάτσει είναι μια χαρά... αλλιώς...

----------


## atheos71

> Να το πάρει το ποτάμι????
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Vivodi !!!!!


Ήμουν εκεί πριν.
Από τα τέλη του 2005(αίτηση) -> 2006(Μάης ,ενεργοποίηση)
Ευτυχώς ,είχα κι άλλη σύνδεση
Θα μπορούσα να πω κι άλλα για αυτήν την ακατανόμαστη ,αλλά θα λογοκριθώ.

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 1 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........




> Μα καλά... η vivodi το κακό όνομα το έχει από την αρχή... είναι εκτός ανταγωνισμού. 
> 
> Η vivodi είναι αυτό που λέμε "Αν σου κάτσει;" στη κυριολεξία.
> Αν σου κάτσει είναι μια χαρά... αλλιώς...


Σκέψου και το γεγονός ότι "μού 'κατσε"....

----------


## Noobman

Μετά την αναβάθμιση το Internet είναι γαμάτο. 1400kb+ download. Με το τηλεφωνο έχω κάποια προβλήματα. Μερικές φορές με παίρνουνε τηλέφωνο τους απαντάω με ακούνε αλλά εγώ δεν τους ακούω. Το κλείνω με παίρνουν ξανά και μετά είναι μία χαρά.

Επίσης τηλέφωνα στην περιοχή τις Ραφήνας και Αγίας Κυριακής είναι χάλια δεν μπορύν να με ακούσουν ούτε και εγώ τους ακούω.

----------


## goddesszoi

Ναι μόνο η vivodi είναι αν σου κάτσει...Οι υπόλοιπες είναι στρωμένες...

----------


## atheos71

Kαι έτσι να σου συνεχίσει το Internet :One thumb up: 
Πιστεύω να σου "στρώσει" και το τηλ.
Ψιλοπροβληματάκια έχουν σχεδόν όλοι ,αλλά ίσως να είναι και η υπηρεσία
με τα λιγότερα ,αυτή του τηλ.

----------


## atheos71

> Ναι μόνο η vivodi είναι αν σου κάτσει...Οι υπόλοιπες είναι στρωμένες...


Γενικά ισχύει το "ρητό" και σε όλα.Οι πάροχοι θα εξαιρεθούν;

----------


## goddesszoi

> Γενικά ισχύει το "ρητό" και σε όλα.Οι πάροχοι θα εξαιρεθούν;


Ακριβώς αυτό!! :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

Και είπα σήμερα ότι θά 'ναι καλύτερα από χθες.
Γελάστηκα(πάλι έχω "φάει" 3 αποσυνδέσεις)

----------


## kkasf

Εδω και 3 ημέρες καθέ που γυρνάω σπίτι πρέπει να κάνω reset το router για να παίξει. Μα τι κάνουν ?

Παρ' όλα αυτά και με 5981/512 και SNR 6dB, Attn 47dB δεν πάει και άσχημα.



Και το ping  πολύ καλό. Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει.

----------


## atheos71

> Εδω και 3 ημέρες καθέ που γυρνάω σπίτι πρέπει να κάνω reset το router για να παίξει. Μα τι κάνουν ?
> 
> Παρ' όλα αυτά και με 5981/512 και SNR 6dB, Attn 47dB δεν πάει και άσχημα.
> 
> 
> 
> Και το ping  πολύ καλό. Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει.


Έχουμε μεγάλο attn, kkasf.Το θέμα είναι να σταματήσουν οι αποσυνδέσεις.Το θεωρώ χειρότερο πρόβλημα απ'την χαμηλή ταχύτητα.

----------


## ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ

ON TELECOMS= NO TELECOMS! Έχω δύο γραμμές σε αυτό το ΑΙΣΧΟΣ που θέλει να συνεχίζει να διαφημίζεται ακόμα! Άπειρες ώρες αναμονής στο τηλέφωνο για τους τεχνικούς της. Η μία γραμμή νεκρή εδώ και 15 ημέρες!!!!!!!! η άλλη με διπλοακροάσεις με  σοβαρά προβλήματα στο adsl με συναγερμό που δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί με το κέντρο , τηλεόραση? ούτε λόγος να γίνεται! Η απάντηση ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΙΑ!!! Κατέντησα να τους καλώ απο το κινητό μου και να περιμένω 50 λεπτά για να μου πουν οτι τα προβλήματα θα ληθούν αααμεσααα! (Του χρόνου!!!) ΌΛΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ  Edit: [  :No no:  ]

----------


## LOUKAS32

> ON TELECOMS= NO TELECOMS! Έχω δύο γραμμές σε αυτό το ΑΙΣΧΟΣ που θέλει να συνεχίζει να διαφημίζεται ακόμα! Άπειρες ώρες αναμονής στο τηλέφωνο για τους τεχνικούς της. Η μία γραμμή νεκρή εδώ και 15 ημέρες!!!!!!!! η άλλη με διπλοακροάσεις με  σοβαρά προβλήματα στο adsl με συναγερμό που δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί με το κέντρο , τηλεόραση? ούτε λόγος να γίνεται! Η απάντηση ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΙΑ!!! Κατέντησα να τους καλώ απο το κινητό μου και να περιμένω 50 λεπτά για να μου πουν οτι τα προβλήματα θα ληθούν αααμεσααα! (Του χρόνου!!!) ΌΛΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ Edit: [  ]


3 ΜΗΝΕΣ ταλαιπορειας....εφαγα....δωσε σουτο...πλερωσε τα 70ευρο και θα σωθεις....εντομετακσι ΒΑΛΕ μπροστα για ΚΟΝΝΕΚΑΞΙ ΜΗΝ καθυστρειτε!

----------


## D_J_V

Ρε Λουκά άστους εκεί τι θες να μας φορτωθούνε όλοι στην πλάτη μας...
Εμείς είμαστε κοροϊδα βλέπεις γιατι δίνουμε ΠΑΓΙΟ...

----------


## Avesael

Μπορείτε να ασχοληθείτε με τα προβλήματα του παρόχου σας και να μην ασχολείστε με τα προβλήματα του δικού μας παρόχου;
Κι εσύ φίλε ΚΕΡΑΥΝΕ, αν θες δώσε μας περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με την περιοχή σου, τις συνδέσεις σου, τα στατιστικά των γραμμών σου κ.τ.λ.
Ίσως μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε...

----------


## Tem

Ελεος ρε παιδιά. Πότε θα κάνουν κάτι με την τηλεόραση ? Μόνο τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ λειτουργούν και το Onrec.
Επιτέλους ας κάνουν κάτι.Κρίμα γιατί η τηλεφωνία και το internet απλά είναι εξαιρετικά.

----------


## kkasf

> Έχουμε μεγάλο attn, kkasf.Το θέμα είναι να σταματήσουν οι αποσυνδέσεις.Το θεωρώ χειρότερο πρόβλημα απ'την χαμηλή ταχύτητα.


Το ξέρω. Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα. Ακόμα και με Ultrex την πλένω την γραμμή ... αλλα τιποτα  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Avesael

> Ελεος ρε παιδιά. Πότε θα κάνουν κάτι με την τηλεόραση ? Μόνο τα ψηφιακά της ΕΡΤ λειτουργούν και το Onrec.
> Επιτέλους ας κάνουν κάτι.Κρίμα γιατί η τηλεφωνία και το internet απλά είναι εξαιρετικά.


Κάτι παίζει με την TV. Αναβαθμίσεις επί αναβαθμίσεων και δοκιμές, που εχουν ως αποτέλεσμα να μας σπάνε τα νεύρα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
Εγώ το ξήλωσα το Sagem μέχρι νεωτέρας!
Το δοκίμασα τελικά και με το Pirelli και με το Linksys, το ανοίγω παίζει καλά (στο Linksys μόνο Onrec & Oncinema) και με το που το σβήνω (standby) το activity του LAN είναι τρελλό!
Δοκιμάζω την ταχύτητα και όντως μου παρακρατά το bandwidth που αναλογεί στην IPTV (4Mbits) !!! 
ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ! ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ PIRELLI ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ LINKSYS!!!!

----------


## mulopotamitis

εγω παντως παιδες εδω και τρεις μερες μπαινω στο speedtest.net για να δω την ταχυτητα μου και μου λεει download 23000-24000 mbits και upload σχεδον 800 mbitς. Μου εκανε πολυ μεγαλη εντυπωση και παω στο ζαντολαστιχο να δω τι παιζει εκει μου γραφει download 15227 kai upload 1023. Πως γινετε αυτο ρε παιδια να εχω στο speedtest τετοια ταχυτητα και στο router moy αλλη???

----------


## Avesael

Γενικά τον server της ΟΝ στο speedtest τον έχουν ταράξει και βγάζει που και που τέτοια κουλά!
Και μένα μου έβγαλε 24Mbits κάποια στιγμή και συγχρονισμό 16...

----------


## atheos71

Eλπίζω αυτή η εικόνα σταθεροποίησης που δείχνει τις τελευταίες ημέρες η ΟΝ να μην είναι παροδική
και να επεκταθεί καθολικά στους χρήστες της.

----------


## ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ

Aν μπορεί κανείς να βγάλει άκρη ευχαριστώ εκ' των πρωτέρων,
Ο συναγερμός προσπαθεί να πάρε αλλα  Communication Destinaiton 1 kai 2 fail.
Ευχαριστώ! (Νέα Κηφισιά)
Η σύνδεσή μου: Καλώδιο>>> spliter φίλτρο προς συναγερμό, συνέχεια καλωδίου>> σπλιτερ>> τηλεφωνική συσκευή, router χωρίς φίλτρο me adsl καλώδιο. 

INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  1040 Kbps.
Download:  6779 Kbps.
Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
Gateway:  91.132.1.131
Primary DNS:  91.132.4.4
Secondary DNS:  91.132.4.20 


Status:

 Configured
 Current

Line Status
 ---
 SHOWTIME

Link Type
 Automatic
 G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Interleaved Path


[Go Top]


Data Rate:
Stream Type
 Actual Data Rate

Up Stream
 1040 (Kbps.)

Down Stream
 6779 (Kbps.)


[Go Top]


Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data
 Upstream
 Downstream

Noise Margin
 5 dB
 5 dB

Attenuation
 17 dB
 38 dB

----------


## SpUga5

> Κάτι παίζει με την TV. Αναβαθμίσεις επί αναβαθμίσεων και δοκιμές, που εχουν ως αποτέλεσμα να μας σπάνε τα νεύρα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
> Εγώ το ξήλωσα το Sagem μέχρι νεωτέρας!
> Το δοκίμασα τελικά και με το Pirelli και με το Linksys, το ανοίγω παίζει καλά (στο Linksys μόνο Onrec & Oncinema) και με το που το σβήνω (standby) το activity του LAN είναι τρελλό!
> Δοκιμάζω την ταχύτητα και όντως μου παρακρατά το bandwidth που αναλογεί στην IPTV (4Mbits) !!! 
> ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ! ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ PIRELLI ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ LINKSYS!!!!



Είχα κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα και βρήκα ένα τρόπο για την επίλυσή του, με το που θα δούμε κάτι στο ΟΝ record  ή από τα κανάλια της on, πρίν κλείσουμε το sagem  αλλάζουμε κανάλι σε ένα από τα ψηφιακά (το οποίο δεν κατεβάζει κάτι από το ιντερνετ) και στην συνέχεια κλείνουμε τον αποκωδικοποιητή.
Σε εμένα δουλεύει μια χαρά! Δοκιμάστε το και αναμένω αποτελέσματα :One thumb up:

----------


## lab



----------


## Avesael

> Είχα κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα και βρήκα ένα τρόπο για την επίλυσή του, με το που θα δούμε κάτι στο ΟΝ record  ή από τα κανάλια της on, πρίν κλείσουμε το sagem  αλλάζουμε κανάλι σε ένα από τα ψηφιακά (το οποίο δεν κατεβάζει κάτι από το ιντερνετ) και στην συνέχεια κλείνουμε τον αποκωδικοποιητή.
> Σε εμένα δουλεύει μια χαρά! Δοκιμάστε το και αναμένω αποτελέσματα


Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό  :Thinking: 
Θα το δοκιμάσω...

----------


## amora

Να το στείλουμε στην ΟΝ να το ανεβάσουν στο site τους... :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

> Aν μπορεί κανείς να βγάλει άκρη ευχαριστώ εκ' των πρωτέρων,
> Ο συναγερμός προσπαθεί να πάρε αλλα  Communication Destinaiton 1 kai 2 fail.
> Ευχαριστώ! (Νέα Κηφισιά)
> Η σύνδεσή μου: Καλώδιο>>> spliter φίλτρο προς συναγερμό, συνέχεια καλωδίου>> σπλιτερ>> τηλεφωνική συσκευή, router χωρίς φίλτρο me adsl καλώδιο. 
> 
> INTERNET
> ADSL:  CONNECTED
> Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
> Upload:  1040 Kbps.
> ...


Δε βάζεις κάνα φιλτράκι στο ρούτερ(να δούμε);

----------


## D_J_V

για να ξέρετε πάντως
ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ μέτρημα γίνεται αν κατεβάσετε κάτι απο το ftp.ntua.gr
π.χ. ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/debian-cd/current/...-i386-CD-1.iso
το να κάνετε μέτηση απο ΟΝ σε σέρβερ speedtest της ΟΝ είναι μάλλον αυτοκοροϊδία...
Με 8άρα conn-x εμένα τελικιάζει στα 850kb/sec ...
απο ΟΝ που το έκανα ουτε 200 δε πήγε...
Βοήθεια: Αν θέλετε να κατεβάζετε ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ απο ftp να διαλέγετε ΑΓΓΛΙΚΟ FTP μιας και η ΟΝ πάει μέσω Λονδίνου...

----------


## atheos71

> για να ξέρετε πάντως
> ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ μέτρημα γίνεται αν κατεβάσετε κάτι απο το ftp.ntua.gr
> π.χ. ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/debian-cd/current/...-i386-CD-1.iso
> το να κάνετε μέτηση απο ΟΝ σε σέρβερ speedtest της ΟΝ είναι μάλλον αυτοκοροϊδία...
> Με 8άρα conn-x εμένα τελικιάζει στα 850kb/sec ...
> απο ΟΝ που το έκανα ουτε 200 δε πήγε...
> Βοήθεια: Αν θέλετε να κατεβάζετε ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ απο ftp να διαλέγετε ΑΓΓΛΙΚΟ FTP μιας και η ΟΝ πάει μέσω Λονδίνου...


Eντάξει ως προς τη μέτρηση.Αν θέλει να κατεβάσει ο χρήστης από οπουδήποτε αλλού τί θα
κάνει;

----------


## D_J_V

Θα πρότεινα ενα download manager οπως το Orbit που ψάχνει σε διάφορες περιοχές και ειδικά σε public ftp κάποιο συγκεκριμένο αρχείο... τώρα τι ακριβώς εννοείς δε ξέρω...

----------


## atheos71

Tα δεδομένα που θέλει να κατεβάσει ο κάθε χρήστης θα πρέπει νά 'χει τη δυνατότητα απροβλημάτιστα να το κάνει.Δεν αναφέρομαι στην ταχύτητα ,ούτε σε τυχόντα προβλήματα του εκάστοτε server ,αλλά στα προβλήματα που ο ίδιος ISP έχει(αποσυνδέσεις κυρίως).

----------


## ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ

φιλτρο στο ρουτερ, πάλι τίποτα, αλλη ιδέα?

----------


## erateinos

> φιλτρο στο ρουτερ, πάλι τίποτα, αλλη ιδέα?


εκτός από τον συναγερμό τι άλλο πρόβλημα έχεις ? 

ποια είναι τα στοιχεία της γραμμής σου ?

----------


## atheos71

Mόλις δοκίμασα κι άλλο ρούτερ(crypto f360).Μια απ' τα ίδια!Τώρα αν "κάτσει" κάποιο άλλο(έχω δοκιμάσει 4
έως τώρα) δεν ξέρω.Δε νομίζω όμως το πρόβλημα να είναι στο ρούτερ...

----------


## dimitris_74

@κεραυνος επειδη εχουμε παρομοια χαρακτηριστικά μάλλον ο συναγερμος σου δημιουργει το πρόβλημα.
με τοσο θορυβο εγω κλείδωνα στα 12500 και σταθεροποιήθηκα γυρω στα 10

----------


## Tem

όσο περνάει ο καιρός , το θέμα της κάκιστης ποιότητας τηλεόρασης αποκτά μεγάλη βαρύτητα . Δυστυχώς οι εντυπώσεις είναι πλέον αρνητικές. Αυτό που προσφέρεται σαν ψηφιακή τηλεόραση δεν έχει σχέση ούτε με την πιο απλή τηλεόραση. Απλά δεν βλέπεται. Οποιος προσπαθήσει να δεί κινδυνεύει να χρεωθει με τηλεόραση πεταγμένη απο κανένα μπαλκόνι , με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται βέβαια  :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

Μήπως θά πρεπε να ψάξουμε το ποσοστό χρηστών που πραγματικά είναι απροβλημάτιστο σε όλα;

----------


## Tem

> Μήπως θά πρεπε να ψάξουμε το ποσοστό χρηστών που πραγματικά είναι απροβλημάτιστο σε όλα;


πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα είναι μηδενικό. Εκτός αν κάποιοι δεν βλέπουν καθόλου τηλεόραση ή έχουν το πακέτο χωρίς τηλεόραση.

----------


## atheos71

To ίδιο πιστεύω και γω(αν και δε βλέπω  τηλεόραση ιδιαίτερα).Πήγε κάτι να γίνει προχτές(είχαν σταματήσει οι
αποσυνδέσεις για 4 περίπου μέρες) ,αλλά δε συνεχίστηκε.Το μόνο "όρθιο" είναι το τηλέφωνο...

----------


## Tem

τηλέφωνο και internet αντιστέκονται ακόμα. Η τηλεόραση δεν τα κατάφερε. Επεσε ηρωικά αλλά άδοξα.
Τηλεόραση με διακοπές ανα δευτερόλεπτο δεν είναι τηλεόραση  :Thumb down: 

........Auto merged post: Tem added 2 Minutes and 21 Seconds later........

Στην τηλεόραση μόνο το babyTv αντιστέκεται ακόμα σθεναρά. Το μόνο που βλέπεται  :Thinking:

----------


## atheos71

> τηλέφωνο και internet αντιστέκονται ακόμα. Η τηλεόραση δεν τα κατάφερε. Επεσε ηρωικά αλλά άδοξα.
> Τηλεόραση με διακοπές ανα δευτερόλεπτο δεν είναι τηλεόραση 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Tem added 2 Minutes and 21 Seconds later........
> 
> Στην τηλεόραση μόνο το babyTv αντιστέκεται ακόμα σθεναρά. Το μόνο που βλέπεται


...είναι σε βρεφική .. ηλικία το πρόβλημα ακόμα. :Razz:

----------


## Tem

> ...είναι σε βρεφική .. ηλικία το πρόβλημα ακόμα.


πιθανότατα ναι  :Razz: 
Ας μείνει καλύτερα στη βρεφική ηλικία

----------


## Takerman

Kαλησπέρα και χρόνια σας πολλά.
Το internet σέρνεται σε σας αυτή την ώρα? Αργεί πολύ να φορτώσει τις σελίδες.

----------


## atheos71

Kαλησπέρα επίσης.
Πως να καταλάβεις το σύρσιμο όταν αυτό -δυστυχώς-  είναι το σύνηθες;

----------


## almeragx

INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  66 Kbps.
Download:  60 Kbps.
 :Worthy: 

(χωρις λογια}

----------


## WagItchyef

Τι noise & attenuation έχεις στα download και upload;

----------


## Avesael

27/12/2007 και ώρα 02:24

5 ημέρες πριν μας αποχαιρετήσει το 2007 και δυστυχώς οι προβλέψεις για το τέλος του χρόνου βγαίνουν αληθινές.
Δυστυχώς η On Telecoms, φαίνεται να χάνει το παιχνίδι...
Δε γίνεται σαφώς και ειναι κατανοητό, να είναι όλα τέλεια και να δουλεύουν 100% και απροβλημάτιστα σε όλους τους συνδρομητές, αλλά είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ υπηρεσίες που δεν ειχαν πρόβλημα, πλέον να είναι οι ΠΛΕΟΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ!
Και χωρίς σαφώς μια λογική εξήγηση από τους υπεύθυνους αυτής της εταιρείας...
Το Internet με τα γνωστά του προβλήματα, αφού με το που αυξάνουν οι χρήστες, χρειάζεται επειγόντως κάθε φορά, ΑΥΞΗΣΗ του Bandwidth...
Το ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΑΤΟ προβλημα με τα λάθη στα MSAN - DSLAM που έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα το μπούκωμα της γραμμής και το restart του router, ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ή ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΛΥΣΕΙ  η On Telecoms...
Η Τηλεφωνία που παρά τη βελτίωση της, ακροβατεί σε τεντωμένο σκοινί, μιας και δε σου παρέχει η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία την εμπιστοσύνη ΠΛΕΟΝ, ότι θα δουλεύει χωρίς προβλήματα και το επόμενο χρονικό διάστημα...
Η IPTV, ΤΟ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΟΝ αυτή τη στιγμή, και ο λόγος που ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ η ΟΝ....
ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ή είναι τυφλοί ή άσχετοι ή αδιάφοροι εκεί στη Σωρού....

ΚΡΙΜΑ, ΚΡΙΜΑ, ΚΡΙΜΑ...

----------


## ieros

> Έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι καλύτερο (Ούτε για αστείο ΟΤΕ) ;
> Δεκτή η όποια πρόταση!


Φίλε UltraCG7, αν και offtopic, σου απαντώ εδώ για το πια άλλη εταιρεία αντί τις ΗOL, γιατί το άλλο θέμα (ορθώς) κλειδώθηκε.

Χωρίς να το παίζω γνώστης (εσύ εξάλλου είσαι από τα πιο ενεργά και σοβαρά μέλη του forum) νομίζω οτι θα
μπορούσες να κοιτάξεις προς ΝetOne μεριά ή ακόμα και τα νέα πακέτα της Αltec-Telecoms (μέσω ΟΤΕ βέβαια)...

----------


## Tem

O OTE σε συνδυασμό με τηλεόραση , που όπως φαίνεται θα δώσει σύντομα, είναι μονόδρομος. Εκτός αν ξεπεραστεί το πρόβλημα με την IPTV.

----------


## Avesael

Αυτό που με ανησυχεί και με τον ΟΤΕ είναι ότι θα πιτάρουν τα dslam του πολύ γρήγορα...

----------


## Takerman

Off Topic


		@ Ultra CG7. Χρόνια σου πολλά Χρήστο.

----------


## Avesael

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		@ Ultra CG7. Χρόνια σου πολλά Χρήστο.




Off Topic


		Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε.

----------


## atheos71

H εικόνα της εταιρίας αυτή είναι σε όλη τη μέχρι τώρα πορεία της(ούτε σχεδόν ένα χρόνο).
Γεμάτη με προβλήματα η γκάμα υπηρεσιών της και χωρίς σταθερή επίλυση.
Υπάρχουν ,θα μου πείτε ,χρήστες χωρίς προβλήματα.Ναι κι έτσι να παραμείνουν.
Εδώ όμως φαίνεται ότι κι αυτοί αρχίζουν νά 'χουν.Θέλει ή όχι να παραμείνει στο χώρο
των επικοινωνιών η ΟΝ;Αν οι οιεσδήποτε καταγγελίες ομαδικές και μη δεν έχουν αποτέλεσμα,
τότε η μαζική έξοδος συνδρομητών θα θέσει τέρμα στη δυσλειτουργική αυτήν εταιρία.
Και είναι κρίμα για τον ανταγωνισμό...

----------


## dandri

> O OTE σε συνδυασμό με τηλεόραση , που όπως φαίνεται θα δώσει σύντομα....


Ποτε ακριβως?  Γιατι επικαλειται ο ΟΤΕ οτι αν τον αφηνε η ΕΕΤΤ θα ειχε προσφερει την τηλεοραση εδω και καιρο.

----------


## dimitrispm

Είναι γεγονός ότι η ΕΕΤΤ βάζει αρκετούς περιορισμούς στον ΟΤΕ.. Για να λειτουργεί ο ανταγωνισμός.

----------


## atheos71

> Για να λειτουργεί ο ανταγωνισμός.


Mιλάμε για πραγματικό(ανταγωνισμό) ή εικονικό;

----------


## panos_tg

Έκανα αίτηση 21/11/2007 και η σύνδεση ενεργοποιήθηκε στις 12/12/2007 όπως ακριβώς μου είχαν πει! Το ιντερνετ από εκείνη την ημέρα δεν σταμάτησε να λειτρουργεί! Δεν έχει πέσει ούτε μια φορά! Η tv δουλεύει κανονικά. Το τηλέφωνο είχε ένα μικρό πρόβλημα τις συο πρώτες μέρες. Μπορούσα και έπαινρα κανονικά αλλά δεν μπορούσαν να με πάρουν γιατί δεν είχε ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα. Λύθηκε μέσα σε μια μέρα το προβλημα από όταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο (ήμουν βέβαια στην αναμονή τουλάχιστον μιάμιση ώρα...!!!). Προς το παρόν όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι. (περιοχή: Γαλάτσι)

----------


## atheos71

Kι έτσι να παραμείνουν τα πράγματα για σένα ,αλλά δυστυχώς η γενική εικόνα είναι διαφορετική.

----------


## kkasf

> Προς το παρόν όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι.


και να συνεχίσουν να σου δουλεύουν. προσωπική μου διαπίστωση (μπορει και να κανω λάθος) ειναι ότι οι συνδρομιτές που είναι τόσο κοντα όσο εσυ στο DSLAM, σπάνια έχουν προβληματα.

----------


## atheos71

> και να συνεχίσουν να σου δουλεύουν. προσωπική μου διαπίστωση (μπορει και να κανω λάθος) ειναι ότι οι συνδρομιτές που είναι τόσο κοντα όσο εσυ στο DSLAM, σπάνια έχουν προβληματα.


Aτυχώς εμείς είμαστε μακριά kkasf...

----------


## kkasf

Off Topic





> Aτυχώς εμείς είμαστε μακριά kkasf...


έτσι που σκεφτομαι να βαλω ρόδες στο σπιτί και να αρχισω να καταβαίνω στα πιο πεδινά.

----------


## eNeRGy

Mode: G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Fast Path

Up Stream 1136 (Kbps.)
Down Stream 15227 (Kbps.)

Noise Margin 7dB
Attenuation 30 dB

Κανενα disconect εδω και μηνες... (οκ, πλην μιας μερας που ειχε πεσει ολο το κεντρο της περιοχης - Αγ.Αναργυροι). Τελεια λειτουργια ολων των υπηρεσιων και συνδιασμος αυτων... Πχ. ανοικτο μtorrent με ~900kb DL / ~115kb UL, με τελεια λειτουργια του On Rec και ipTV...

Το ipTV box ειναι συνδεδεμενο με 20μ καλωδιο UTP-5 της πλακας (ειναι κρυμενο καλα!)  :Cool:  και το PC ειναι σε dLan Devolo 200 με ~185Mbps Down stream και ~192Mbps Up stream συνδεση σε διαφορετικη φαση ρευματος στο σπιτι.
wireless off...

Με Download Manager και συνδεση με διαφορετικους σερβερ χωρις τιποτα αλλο ανοικτο εχω δει και 1.4ΜΒ/s...
Εχω εντυπωσιαστει που ενω το upload φτανει στο οριο του, δε μπουκωνει/κοβει το download οπως μου εκανε στην forthnet παλαια το linksys που ειχα συνδεση 13mbps/512kbps. (Δηλαδη οταν επιανε 55kb/s το upload δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να δω download πανω απο 150kb/s)...

Εκτος το οτι με χρεωνουν 12ευρω το μηνα για μια δευτερη γραμμη που δεν εχω ζητησει και εχουν καταγραψει το αιτημα 5 φορες και ακομη περιμενω ολα τα αλλα ειναι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!...

Πολυ ευχαριστημενος... μη το ματιαξω και τους παρει ο  :Twisted Evil:  !!!

----------


## atheos71

Eυτυχώς που δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις...
Έχεις σαφώς καλύτερο attn...
Στο θέμα iptv γίνεται χαμός...
Από τηλεφωνο πως πας;

----------


## karu

Μετα απο πολυ υπομονη ακομα περισσοτερα τηλεφωνα στην on και τελικα μια επισκεψη στα κεντρικα τους μου μειωσαν 2 φορες την ταχυτητα (αισιως πλεον στα 7 mbit) μπορω να πω οτι ολα δουλευουν κανονικα εκτος απο ορισμενα pixelαρισματα που κανει το iptv οταν εχω πολλα dls στο pc. :Respekt:

----------


## atheos71

> Μετα απο πολυ υπομονη ακομα περισσοτερα τηλεφωνα στην on και τελικα μια επισκεψη στα κεντρικα τους μου μειωσαν 2 φορες την ταχυτητα (αισιως πλεον στα 7 mbit) μπορω να πω οτι ολα δουλευουν κανονικα εκτος απο ορισμενα pixelαρισματα που κανει το iptv οταν εχω πολλα dls στο pc.


Tί snr & attn έχεις;
Φάρμακ*ΟΝ* έχει καταντήσει το θέμα περικοπών των ταχυτήτων

----------


## karu

snr up 5db  down 10db
attn up 17db  down 34db

----------


## atheos71

Έχω χειρότερα χαρακτηριστικά από σένα και πιάνουμε τα ίδια;
Δε μας τα λεν καλά.Με το attn σου στα 34db δε θα 'πιανες 12αρι(δε σου λέω το θεωρητικό 14),
άντε 10αρι;

----------


## karu

> Έχω χειρότερα χαρακτηριστικά από σένα και πιάνουμε τα ίδια;
> Δε μας τα λεν καλά.Με το attn σου στα 34db δε θα 'πιανες 12αρι(δε σου λέω το θεωρητικό 14),
> άντε 10αρι;


με μπερδεψες λιγο με τα 12 14 10 μαλλον η ταχυτητα που αντιστοιχει στα νουμερα μου απλα δεν τα ξερω αυτα τα κολπα :Smile:  η μειωση τησ ταχυτητας εγινε μετα απο πολλαπλα δικα μου παραπονα για τη μη λειτουργια του iptv και ετσι εφτασε το snr μου στο 10

----------


## atheos71

To snr μου είναι στο 5db τώρα(κυμαίνεται με τις ώρες) και το attn 42.Λογικά έχεις θεωρητικά μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα απ'τη δική μου.Με πόσο κατεβάζεις τώρα(μετά τη μείωση);

----------


## spymig7

Θα ήθελα κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου να σας ενημερώσω για την κατάσταση της σύνδεσης μου (έχει ενεργοποιηθεί εδώ και ένα μήνα):

#Ενεργοποίηση: Έγινε ακριβώς όπως μου είπαν, μόνο που καθυσέρησαν να μου στείλουν τον εξοπλισμό. Ενθουσιάστηκα όταν σύνδεσα το ίντερνετ με τις μεγάλες ταχύτητες. Αλλά αυτά μόνο την πρώτη μέρα...

#Τηλέφωνο: Χωρίς πολλά προβλήματα αλλά με σχετικά χαμηλή ένταση και λίγο θόρυβο.

#Τηλεόραση: Τις περισσότερες φορές εμφανίζει απλά το μήνυμα "Η υπηρεσία δεν είναι σε λειτουργία", ενώ όταν καταφέρω να συνδεθώ η ποιότητα δεν είναι πολύ καλή με συνεχόμενα κοψίματα. Έχω δύο ερωτήσεις πάνω σε αυτό...
Επηρέαζει η σύνδεση της IPTV τη σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ;
Επειδή λόγω προβλήματος απόστασης του VideoBox από το modem, στα πόσα μέτρα θα υπάρχουν απώλειες;

#Ίντερνετ: Σε επικοινωνία με τους τεχνικούς παρατηρήθηκε μεγάλος θόρυβος και κατεβάσανε την ταχύτητα από τα 16Mbps στα 10Mbps. Αυτό γιατί πριν την ελάττωση της ταχύτητας ήταν συχνό το φαινόμενο των πολλαπλών διακοπών της σύνδεσης. Τώρα όμως παρόλο που η σύνδεση σπάνια διακόπτεται, οι ταχύτητες ποτέ δεν είναι μεγαλύτερες από 150kΒps (download, με οποιοδήποτε download manager). Κάνοντας συχνά speed tests παρατηρώ ταχύτητες περίπου στα 1000 - 4000 kbps (download).

#Kάποια χρήσιμα στατιστικά από τον router:
Data rate: Up/Dn 511/10236 kbps
Noise margin: Up/Dn 25/13 dB
Attenuation: Up/Dn 6/14 dB

----------


## karu

atheos απο site κατεβαζω με 150 συνηθως φτανω και τα 300 σπανια πεφτω και στα 60 καμια φορα (αναλογως τον καιρο τιν iptv κτλπ) απο dc μεχρι 150 απο εναν  user το ιδιο και στο bitspirit

----------


## atheos71

Πραγματικά είναι να απορεί κανείς βλέποντας χαμηλές ταχύτητες ενώ τα χαρακτηριστικά γραμμής
επιτρέπουν πιο πάνω...  :Thinking: 
Αν έχουν ελεγθεί οι καλωδιώσεις , ο κατανεμητής του κτιρίου ,ο ρούτερ ...τί απομένει;
Το πρόβλημα ,όπως έχει ειπωθεί σε άλλα θέματα είναι κυρίως στα DSLAM.
Tα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρονται ,είναι μεμονωμένες προβληματικές περιπτώσεις που μπορεί
ο χρήστης να δώσει λύσεις (μόνος η βοηθούμενος).

----------


## karu

> Θα ήθελα κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου να σας ενημερώσω για την κατάσταση της σύνδεσης μου (έχει ενεργοποιηθεί εδώ και ένα μήνα):
> 
> #Ενεργοποίηση: Έγινε ακριβώς όπως μου είπαν, μόνο που καθυσέρησαν να μου στείλουν τον εξοπλισμό. Ενθουσιάστηκα όταν σύνδεσα το ίντερνετ με τις μεγάλες ταχύτητες. Αλλά αυτά μόνο την πρώτη μέρα...
> 
> #Τηλέφωνο: Χωρίς πολλά προβλήματα αλλά με σχετικά χαμηλή ένταση και λίγο θόρυβο.
> 
> #Τηλεόραση: Τις περισσότερες φορές εμφανίζει απλά το μήνυμα "Η υπηρεσία δεν είναι σε λειτουργία", ενώ όταν καταφέρω να συνδεθώ η ποιότητα δεν είναι πολύ καλή με συνεχόμενα κοψίματα. Έχω δύο ερωτήσεις πάνω σε αυτό...
> Επηρέαζει η σύνδεση της IPTV τη σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ;
> Επειδή λόγω προβλήματος απόστασης του VideoBox από το modem, στα πόσα μέτρα θα υπάρχουν απώλειες;
> ...


εγω ειχα τα ιδια προβληματα στην αρχη η ταχυτητα μου εφτασε τα 7mbit απο τις μειωσεις για να λειτουργησουν ολα σωστα αλλα πλεον μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι απο τουσ σχετικα ευχαριστημενους πελατες της on

----------


## Avesael

1 ημέρα και κάτι ώρες πριν φύγει το 2007, και η αλήθεια είναι ότι εκεί στην Σωρου και στη Μεταμόρφωση έκαναν καλή δουλειά.
Ας ευχηθούμε να είναι ακόμα καλύτερα τα πράγματα και με το νέο χρόνο.
Ήδη η κατάσταση έχει σταθεροποιηθεί αρκετά μετά και την αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος στην IPTV.
Θα πρέπει ασφαλώς να επιλυθούν και άλλα προβλήματα που ταλανίζουν πολλούς χρήστες (π.χ. το κόλλημα της ταχύτητας και η αναγκαία επανεκκίνηση του ρουτερ) για να είναι όλα όμορφα και καλά...
Πιστεύω ότι βαδίζουμε σε σωστό δρόμο...

Υ.Γ. Τελικά το όριο που είχα θέσει εδώ και πολύ καιρό στην ΟΝ και αφορούσε τη βελτίωση των υπηρεσιών ως τις 31/12, φαίνεται ότι ήταν αρκετό...
Με τη διαφαινόμενη κατάσταση που μας αφήνει το 2007, δεν έχω λόγο να πάω σε άλλο πάροχο γιατί πολύ απλά δεν έχει να μου προσφέρει κάτι περισσότερο (και σταθερότερο)  και σε καλύτερη τιμή κιόλας...
Και παρακαλώ, μη μου αναφέρετε τον ΝΤΑΒΑ...*

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ !
*

----------


## atheos71

> Θα πρέπει ασφαλώς να επιλυθούν και άλλα προβλήματα που ταλανίζουν πολλούς χρήστες (π.χ. το κόλλημα της ταχύτητας και η αναγκαία επανεκκίνηση του ρουτερ) για να είναι όλα όμορφα και καλά...
> Πιστεύω ότι βαδίζουμε σε σωστό δρόμο...
> 
> Και παρακαλώ, μη μου αναφέρετε τον ΝΤΑΒΑ(ακατανόμαστο))...*
> 
> ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ !
> *


Έτσι δείχνουν τα γεγονότα...
Θα δείξει το '08 αν συνεχιστεί...

----------


## ramon

ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 15 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΕΙ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΕΙΣΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΕΣ.ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ ΟΛΑ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ.ΚΑΙ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΟ INTERNET+TV. ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΣΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΗΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ.ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ:ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ 60Κbps TV ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ.ΞΑΝΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΩΡΟΥ,ΠΑΛΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

----------


## atheos71

Tί συνδεση του ρούτερ κάνεις(lan,usb,wireless);
Στοιχεία γραμμής(snr , attn);

----------


## dandri

> ΤΟ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ:ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ 60Κbps TV ΜΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΡΤ.ΞΑΝΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΩΡΟΥ,ΠΑΛΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.


Ποιο το μελλον?

----------


## ramon

ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ lan

----------


## atheos71

> ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ lan


Noise margin , Attenuation
Μπες στη http://192.168.1.1/index.stm και σημείωσέ τα κι αυτά.

----------


## ramon

ΜΠΗΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΩ?

----------


## CMS

> ΜΠΗΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΩ?


Πρέπει να κάνεις Login στον router σου ...δοκίμασε με username / password : on / on

Δώσε μας λίγο τις ενδείξεις που διαβάζεις στα Data rate και operation data στην επιλογή του menu ADSL > Status

----------


## ManosTT

Χρονια Πολλά, 

ενεργοποιήθηκα μέσα Νοέμβρη,  :Clap: . Για τις πρώτες 6 ημέρες μπορούσα να κάνω τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις αλλά εισερχόμενες κλήσεις είχα μόνο από κινητά  :Shocked: . Ειχε και λίγο θόρυβο το τηλέφωνο. Το internet είχε ικανοποιητική ταχύτητα, ενώ τηλέοραση δεν μπορούσα να δώ γιατι μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό δεν είχαν στείλει το τηλεχειρηστήριο του video box  :Wall: .
Τις επόμενες μέρες το internet έγινε ακόμη πιο ταχύ (παρόλο που η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού ήταν ίδια γύρω στα 14 Mbit  :Thinking: )
Μετά από 20  ημέρες περίπου εστάλη και το τηλεχειρηστήριο   :Vava: , IPTV πολύ καλή με λίγα "χιονια" και σπάνια προβλήματα στον ήχο. Μέχρι και σήμερα η ποιότητα παραμένει το ίδιο καλή, προβλήματα λίγα.  :One thumb up: 
Ένα Σάββατο βράδυ το τηλέφωνο σταμάτησε να δουλευεί  :No no: , έτσι απλά. Η επικοινωνία με το call center καθημερινή.
Μετά από πολλά  :Help:  ,  :Warning: ,  :Wall: ,  :Very angry: ,  :Banned:  και 6 ημέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο, το φτιάξανε. (Την Παρασκευή πρίν τα Χριστούγεννα)
Οι αποφάσεις 'όμως έιχαν ήδη ληφθεί καθώς θεωρώ* ότι 6 ήμερες χωρίς τηλέφωνο* είναι υπερβολικές. Καταγγελία σύμβασης λοιπόν και πισωγύρισμα στο ΟΤΕ.
Και ενώ αναρωτιόμουν, μήπως έκανα λάθος,  :Redface:  μήπως βιάστηκα να φύγω, από την Παρασκευή 28/12 δεν έχω πάλι τηλέφωνο. Ειναί μόλις η 3η μέρα χωρίς τηλέφωνο, και είμαι καλά.  :Whistle:  Δεν μπορώ να βρίσω χρονιάρες μέρες. :Gun: 
Έυχομαι το 2008 να είστε on (συνέχεια), όσοι μεινετε.

----------


## eNeRGy

> Eυτυχώς που δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις...
> Έχεις σαφώς καλύτερο attn...
> Στο θέμα iptv γίνεται χαμός...
> Από τηλεφωνο πως πας;


Αντιγραφη απο το ρουτερ ηταν τα στοιχεια...
ολα τελεια δουλευουν... και το τηλεφωνο... λιγο χαμηλη ενταση στο ενσυρματο... αλλα το ασυρματο ειναι μια χαρα... (και αναγνωριση παντα...)

----------


## atheos71

> Αντιγραφη απο το ρουτερ ηταν τα στοιχεια...
> ολα τελεια δουλευουν... και το τηλεφωνο... λιγο χαμηλη ενταση στο ενσυρματο... αλλα το ασυρματο ειναι μια χαρα... (και αναγνωριση παντα...)


Έτσι χωρίς προβλήματα(ειδικά το τηλ.) να έλθει το 2008  :One thumb up:

----------


## almeragx

> Τι noise & attenuation έχεις στα download και upload;


Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data
 Upstream
 Downstream

Noise Margin
 30 dB
 28 dB

Attenuation
 30 dB
 46 dB

----------


## EliotGR

Χρονια Πολλά και Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους...

Ειμαι ΟΝ από Οκτώβρη και πέραν ενος προβλήματος που έιχα στην αρχή με το τηλέφωνο και ήταν πρόβλημα με τον κατανεμητη μου (επρεπε να ξεκαρφώσω και να καρφώσω τα καλώδια πάλι) είναι όλα καλά.

Ειμαι ευχαριστημένος με την εταιρεία και βελτιώνοντας το CS-τεχνικά προβλήματα θα είμαι ακόμα πιο ευχαριστημενος.

Ένα μόνο πρόβλημα με το συναγερμό στο σπίτι έχω αλλα οσο περνανε η μέρες διορθώνεται μιας και μερικές μέρες δεν επικοινωνει ο συναγερμός με την εταιρεία... :Sad: 

Ευχομαι σε όλους και παλι καλή χρονια και όλο με λιγότερα προβληματα με το δικτυο που έχουμε επιλέξει!!!!!!

----------


## WagItchyef

> Operation Data / Defect Indication:
> Operation Data
>  Upstream
>  Downstream
> 
> Noise Margin
>  30 dB
>  28 dB
> 
> ...



Το noise margin σου είναι πολύ καλό. Σε τι ταχύτητες κλειδώνει το router σου;

----------


## emfragmatron

Να ρωτησω κατι κι εγω. Φιλος που μενει στα 50 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου ενεργοποιηθηκε στην ΟΝ. Παω να δω τι γινεται γιατι κι εγω ειμαι μεταξυ ΟΝ και Τελλας. Κανουμε ενα speedtest δειχνει 3Mbps. Κανω ενα κατεβασμα απο ftp:30Kb/s :Shocked:  σε οποιο server και αν δοκιμασα. Ανοιγουμε την tv και ειναι νεκρη. Ωραια λεω στο φιλο μου ενταξει δεν πειραζει και αποχαιρετω την ΟΝ. Μετα κλεινω και ξανανοιγω το pirelli και ο φιλος στα speedtest 6Mbps, tv τελεια και ταυτοχρονα με η χωρις tv ανοιχτη επαιρνε απο 150Kb/s απο δυο ftp servers απο τον εκαστο. Βεβαια εκει τελικιαζε. Τα νουμερα του ειναι : Downstream Noise Margin: *6* και Downstream Line attenuation: 29 .Το router ηταν στα 15τοσο Mbps αν ειδα καλα
(εγω εχω σπιτι μου αντιστοιχα 31 και 29) Μηπως αυτο το 6 κανει τα προβληματα του κι εγω μπορω να περιμενω μια καλυτερη τυχη? Το σκεφτομαι για ΟΝ  :Crazy:

----------


## atheos71

> Να ρωτησω κατι κι εγω. Φιλος που μενει στα 50 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου ενεργοποιηθηκε στην ΟΝ. Παω να δω τι γινεται γιατι κι εγω ειμαι μεταξυ ΟΝ και Τελλας. Κανουμε ενα speedtest δειχνει 3Mbps. Κανω ενα κατεβασμα απο ftp:30Kb/s σε οποιο server και αν δοκιμασα. Ανοιγουμε την tv και ειναι νεκρη. Ωραια λεω στο φιλο μου ενταξει δεν πειραζει και αποχαιρετω την ΟΝ. Μετα κλεινω και ξανανοιγω το pirelli και ο φιλος στα speedtest 6Mbps, tv τελεια και ταυτοχρονα με η χωρις tv ανοιχτη επαιρνε απο 150Kb/s απο δυο ftp servers απο τον εκαστο. Βεβαια εκει τελικιαζε. Τα νουμερα του ειναι : Downstream Noise Margin: *6* και Downstream Line attenuation: 29 .Το router ηταν στα 15τοσο Mbps αν ειδα καλα
> (εγω εχω σπιτι μου αντιστοιχα 31 και 29) Μηπως αυτο το 6 κανει τα προβληματα του κι εγω μπορω να περιμενω μια καλυτερη τυχη? Το σκεφτομαι για ΟΝ


Σκέψου το...Δες διάφορα νήματα....Πάρε μόνος την απόφαση(για να μη μας βρίζεις μετά
αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά) :Fish smack:

----------


## erateinos

> Line attenuation: 29 .Το router ηταν στα 15τοσο Mbps αν ειδα καλα
> (εγω εχω σπιτι μου αντιστοιχα 31 και 29) Μηπως αυτο το 6 κανει τα προβληματα του κι εγω μπορω να περιμενω μια καλυτερη τυχη? Το σκεφτομαι για ΟΝ


έχεις noise 31 αλλά σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα  :Wink: 

σε ποια περιοχή είσαστε ? 

πες στον φίλο σου να το ψάξει λίγο εάν κλειδώνει το pirelli στα 15ΜΒ  :Smile:

----------


## emfragmatron

> έχεις noise 31 αλλά σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα 
> 
> σε ποια περιοχή είσαστε ? 
> 
> πες στον φίλο σου να το ψάξει λίγο εάν κλειδώνει το pirelli στα 15ΜΒ


Ναι φυσικα εγω ειμαι στα 768, αλλα αυτο το 6 που εχει ο φιλος δεν ειναι πολυ κακο? Ειμαστε Πετρουπολη. Ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι το ειδα στα 15. Απλα λεω απο οτι φαινεται σαν γραμμη εχω καλυτερη γιατι να μην περιμενω και καλυτερες υπηρεσιες? Η με την ΟΝ δεν ισχυει πραγματικα τιποτα και οτι σου κατσει...

----------


## atheos71

> Ναι φυσικα εγω ειμαι στα 768, αλλα αυτο το 6 που εχει ο φιλος δεν ειναι πολυ κακο? Ειμαστε Πετρουπολη. Ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι το ειδα στα 15. Απλα λεω απο οτι φαινεται σαν γραμμη εχω καλυτερη γιατι να μην περιμενω και καλυτερες υπηρεσιες? Η με την ΟΝ δεν ισχυει πραγματικα τιποτα και οτι σου κατσει...


Για δες εδώ  http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=138039

Βέβαια ,μπορεί η κατάσταση νά 'χει βελτιωθεί σήμερα...

----------


## erateinos

> Η με την ΟΝ δεν ισχυει πραγματικα τιποτα και οτι σου κατσει...


είναι λαχείο όπως το πες  :Wink: 

ρίξε μια ματια στο Καταγραφή προβλημάτων σε χάρτη

σε όλους τους παρόχους όταν ανεβαίνει η ταχύτητα αλλάζει το noise

κοίταξε και εδώ

----------


## emfragmatron

Ευχαριστω! Εχω διαβασει αλλα οπως βλεπεται ενας εχει συπληρωσει στοιχεια για Πετρουπολη. Γενικα δεν υπαρχουν πολλα για Πετρουπολη. Τωρα για το noise δεν μπορω να ξερω τι να περιμενω και απο οτι καταλαβαινω ουτε και απο την ΟΝ. Απλα ποτε εως τωρα δεν εχω κερδισει το λαχειο...

----------


## atheos71

Δε μπορώ να δεχθώ ότι με μεγαλύτερη απόσταση(δική μου ,42 attn) ,υπάρχει σταθερότητα
και σ 'άλλες περιπτώσεις με μικρότερη(αρκετά db πιο κάτω) ,είναι ασταθής η σύνδεση.
Θα συμφωνήσω με τον ultra , ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στα κατά τόπους dslam.

ΥΓ. Ελπίζω να μην "ξανακυλίσει" η γραμμή μου στις καθημερινές(προ χριστουγέννων) αποσυνδέσεις.

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 1 Minutes and 58 Seconds later........




> Ευχαριστω! Εχω διαβασει αλλα οπως βλεπεται ενας εχει συπληρωσει στοιχεια για Πετρουπολη. Γενικα δεν υπαρχουν πολλα για Πετρουπολη. Τωρα για το noise δεν μπορω να ξερω τι να περιμενω και απο οτι καταλαβαινω ουτε και απο την ΟΝ. Απλα ποτε εως τωρα δεν εχω κερδισει το λαχειο...


...καιρός να δοκιμάσεις που(πάροχος) θα σου κάτσει :Razz:

----------


## kkasf

> Ευχαριστω! Εχω διαβασει αλλα οπως βλεπεται *ενας εχει συπληρωσει στοιχεια για Πετρουπολη*. Γενικα δεν υπαρχουν πολλα για Πετρουπολη. Τωρα για το noise δεν μπορω να ξερω τι να περιμενω και απο οτι καταλαβαινω ουτε και απο την ΟΝ. Απλα ποτε εως τωρα δεν εχω κερδισει το λαχειο...


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο ότι ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι μπορεί να σε περιμένει.

Εγώ στην Πετρούπολη έχω τα στατιστικά που βλέπεις δίπλα (πριν ένα μήνα ήταν χειρότερα). 
Σταθερότητα στην γραμμή δεν θα το έλεγα, κάθε μέρα σχεδόν κάνω reboot το router για να
στρώσει από τα πολλά far end crc errors. Το μόνο που έχει στρώσει κάπως είναι το τηλέφωνο.
Για IPTV δεν σου λεώ γιατι μια φορα είδα ... μετά μου την πηραν πίσω !!!

Πάντως με attn 29 είσαι στα 2km περίπου. Εγω είμαι στα 3,4km.




*Spoiler:*






Off Topic


		Αν μπορείς βάλε τον φίλο σου που έχει ON στην Πετρουπολη στον Χάρτη. Thankx

----------


## Takerman

Απο 28/12/07 μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχω ούτε μια αποσύνδεση, ενώ πρίν είχα 2-3 το 24ωρο. Σα να έστρωσε τουλάχιστο σ'αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## atheos71

Πάω για τη δέκατη μέρα χωρίς αποσύνδεση ,πριν 3-4 την ημέρα.

----------


## amora

Μακάρι να μπορούσα να πω το ίδιο...

----------


## davinci_

Παιδιά καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά ,αυτά τα στατιστικά πως τα βλέπετε τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και τους ειπα να μου ανεβασουν ταχύτητα .Η γραμμή δεν εχει disconnects εδώ και μια ημέρα ενω πριν με είχανε πιο χαμηλα και ειχα συνεχη disconnects που μονο με restart απο το πισω μερος του ρουτερ επενερχοταν ....

----------


## atheos71

Mου θυμίζεις μια χειρότερη έκδοσή μου....

----------


## davinci_

Και τι να κανω ρε παιδιά ?Τουλάχιστον τωρα ειναι σταθερό ...φοβάμαι να τους παρω τηλέφωνο και να το ξανασκαλισουν ...

----------


## atheos71

Mείνε εκεί που είσαι.Αν αρχίσουν ξανά να σκαλίζουν...
Έχεις πάντως μεγάλη απόσταση κι εσύ...

----------


## sv1ui

Κηφισιά, τρισευτυχισμένος (μέχρι τώρα, τουλάχιστον).

- Ταχύτητες (www.speedtest.net) 8800/870.
- Τηλεόραση μιά χαρά, ακόμα και με download ταυτόχρονα στα 190kbps (από το Μετσόβειο).
- Τηλέφωνο χωρίς πρόβλημα προς Αμερική.

----------


## erateinos

> Κηφισιά, τρισευτυχισμένος (μέχρι τώρα, τουλάχιστον).


 :Welcome: 



Off Topic


		ρίξε μια ματια εδώ,  μπορεί να σε ενδιαφέρει

----------


## Gordito

Το upload ποσο ειναι ρε παιδια; Σε μενα ειναι 512....

----------


## erateinos

> Το upload ποσο ειναι ρε παιδια; Σε μενα ειναι 512....


σε εμένα είναι 1023, έχει και εδώ διάφορες παραλλαγές  :Whistle: 

εάν δεν βαριέσαι τους παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και στο ανεβάζουν

----------


## Gordito

λολ, αυτο ειναι εξυπηρετηση. Υπαρχει μηπως καποιο τηλ να μιλησω κατευθειαν με τεχνικο; Γιατι να απρω στο 13801...... σωθηκα  :Biggrin:

----------


## giwrgosth

> λολ, αυτο ειναι εξυπηρετηση. Υπαρχει μηπως καποιο τηλ να μιλησω κατευθειαν με τεχνικο; Γιατι να απρω στο 13801...... σωθηκα


Τεχνικό της ΟΝ εννοείς?  :ROFL:  Δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο. Πάρε όμως στο 13801 και θα σου το φτάξουν αμέσως, απλή software λύση είναι, ευτυχώς!

----------


## atheos71

2108097400
2106161700
...αχρέωτα.Η αναμονή ίδια όμως.

ΥΓ. Θά 'πρεπε να το κάνω κι εγώ(512 upload έχω) ,αλλά με κουράζει η ιδέα της αναμονής.

----------


## panos_tg

Στο site της ΟΝ λέει πως η ταχύτητα για το upload που δίνει είναι 512.

----------


## atheos71

Σωστά.Είχε δώσει όμως εξαρχής 1mbt και μετά το ...υποδιπλασίασε σε κάποιους χρήστες ,χάριν σταθερότητας.
Τέλος πάντων ,δεν το χρειάζομαι ,αλλά κάποιοι το θέλουν(τό 'δωσε και η forthnet πρόσφατα).

----------


## davinci_

Πάντως για να λέμε και την αλήθεια το c. service της on έχει βελτιωθεί αισθητά όσον αφορά τους χρόνους αναμονής σε σύγκριση με 2 μηνες πρίν .Βέβαια κατα τα άλλα ...

----------


## atheos71

Σταμάτησαν να παίρνουν τηλ. οι περισσότεροι ίσως.... :Whistle:

----------


## freak27

Εγω κλειδωνω στα 9 και συνεχεια εχω 6-6.5 μβιτ..............Ελεος.....πανω απο 840 δεν εχω πιασει ποτε

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Εγω κλειδωνω στα 9 και συνεχεια εχω 6-6.5 μβιτ..............Ελεος.....πανω απο 840 δεν εχω πιασει ποτε


Κλειδώνεις στα 9 λόγω κακών στατιστικών;

Και τα 6-6.5 είναι λογικά, γενικά το DSL έχει απώλειες από την ονομαστική ταχύτητα (εντάξει αυτές οι απώλειες είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερες στους εναλλακτικούς)

----------


## atheos71

> Εγω κλειδωνω στα 9 και συνεχεια εχω 6-6.5 μβιτ..............Ελεος.....πανω απο 840 δεν εχω πιασει ποτε


Γράψε τα στατιστικά σου.Αποσυνδέσεις έχεις;Κι αν ναι ,πόσο συχνά;

----------


## freak27

attenuation 38
noise margin 6-8
παντα κυμαινομαι σε πραγματικη ταχυτητα 6-6.5μβιτ Ενω το κλειδωμα απο 8.5-10.5

----------


## atheos71

Περίπου στα ίδια είμαστε...(~840 ΚB/s)
Έχεις καλύτερο attn απ'το δικό μου...(38 εσύ,42 εγώ)
6500 Κb / 8 b = 812,5 Κb/s
Kαλά είσαι(θα μπορούσες θεωρητικά και παραπάνω).
Αποσυνδέσεις ,πες ,αν έχεις και πόσο συχνά.
Περιοχή;

----------


## Rebel Scum

> attenuation 38
> noise margin 6-8
> παντα κυμαινομαι σε πραγματικη ταχυτητα 6-6.5μβιτ Ενω το κλειδωμα απο 8.5-10.5


Γνώμη μου είναι ζητήσεις να σε κλειδώσουν στο ανώτερο που αναφέρεις (10.5Μbps και αν σου κάνουν τους δύσκολους επέμεινε) και δούλεψε το λίγο να δεις τη συμπεριφορά της γραμμής σου, βασικά αν έχεις disconnects, κολλήματα κτλ..αν όχι μείνε εκεί αν έχεις προβλήματα κατέβασε στα 9-8 το κλείδωμα. Έχεις αρκετά υψηλό attn και χαμηλό SNR, έχεις δοκιμάσει φίλτρα, πρίζες κτλ μήπως το βελτιώσεις λίγο(το SNR);

----------


## freak27

εχω 1-2 αποσυνδεσεις τη μερα....τωρα ειμαι κλειδωμενος στα 9μβιτ αλλα πιανω μεχρι 10.5................Αν ζητησω παραπανω θα εχω παραπανω αποσυνδεσεις..........Τι λετε?  Και κατι αλλο, σημερα εχω lag 5000 στο WOW. ti mporei να φταιει?

----------


## atheos71

> εχω 1-2 αποσυνδεσεις τη μερα....τωρα ειμαι κλειδωμενος στα 9μβιτ αλλα πιανω μεχρι 10.5................Αν ζητησω παραπανω θα εχω παραπανω αποσυνδεσεις..........Τι λετε?  Και κατι αλλο, σημερα εχω lag 5000 στο WOW. ti mporei να φταιει?


Moυ θυμίζεις την προ χριστουγέννων κατάστασή μου(3-4 όμως αποσυνδέσεις τη μέρα).
Έλεγξε ότι μπορείς κι απ'τη δική σου πλευρά(πρίζες,καλώδια,φίλτρα).Για τα δικτυακά παιχνίδια
δε μπορώ να σου πω ,αφού δεν παίζω.
Μπες εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=153407

...δυο φρέσκα download

----------


## Rebel Scum

Άθεος τελικά με μπερδεύεις πολύ :Razz: 
Το πρόβλημα που είχες ήταν κλασσικές αποσυνδέσεις(σβήνουν αναβοσβήνουν λαμπάκια κτλ κτλ) ή το άλλο με το κόλλημα ενώ όλα δείχνουν ok στο modem;

----------


## atheos71

> Άθεος τελικά με μπερδεύεις πολύ
> Το πρόβλημα που είχες ήταν κλασσικές αποσυνδέσεις(σβήνουν αναβοσβήνουν λαμπάκια κτλ κτλ) ή το άλλο με το κόλλημα ενώ όλα δείχνουν ok στο modem;


Eίχα κι απ'τα δυο.....
Το κόλλημα έχει υπάρξει μια-δυο φορές στις μέρες αυτές που ανέφερα πιο πάνω(χωρίς αποσύνδεση)

----------


## Rebel Scum

> Eίχα κι απ'τα δυο.....
> Το κόλλημα έχει υπάρξει μια-δυο φορές στις μέρες αυτές που ανέφερα πιο πάνω(χωρίς αποσύνδεση)


Α εσύ είχες ένα ποτ πουρι για να περάσεις καλύτερα...τελοσπάντων αφού τώρα πάει καλά ας είμαστε αισιόδοξοι..τώρα που μιλάμε κλείνω αισίως 10 ώρες χωρίς κόλλημα με τα λάθη στα 8 χιλιάρικα, βελτίωση ορατή.




Off Topic


*EDIT* : Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα δημοσιευτεί η συνέντευξη της ΟΝ στο adslgr.com ; Οι δύο εναλλακτικοί που έχω εμπειρία δεν έχουν δώσει ακομή  :Razz:

----------


## Rebel Scum

> ...τελοσπάντων αφού τώρα πάει καλά ας είμαστε αισιόδοξοι..τώρα που μιλάμε κλείνω αισίως 10 ώρες χωρίς κόλλημα με τα λάθη στα 8 χιλιάρικα, βελτίωση ορατή.



Το μάτιασα, σε 30 λεπτά ανέβασε 50 χιλιάδες λάθη και έχω κάνει 3 restart... :Whistle:

----------


## annper

Η εντυπωση μου για την on telecoms ειναι η χειριστη καθοτι ενω θεωρητικα ειμαι ενεργοποιημενη απο τις 23/11/07 δεν εχω συνδεθει ποτε με την εταιρια αυτη . Εχουν γινει 2 προσπαθειες για συνδεση απο τους τεχνικους και ηταν ανεπιτυχεις. Εχω δηλώσει το προβλημα απο την πρωτη στιγμη και μεχρι τωρα εχω επικοινωνησει γυρω στις 15 φορες δηλωνοντας και ξαναδηλωνοντας οτι δεν εχω ποτε συνδεθει και οτι παραμενω κανονικα στην ΤΕΛΛΑΣ . Παρ΄ολα αυτα μου εχουν στείλει λογαριασμό για να πληρώσω για υπηρεσίες που ποτέ δεν έλαβα !!!! Πρόκειται για απαράδεκτη εταιρία ! Θα προχωρήσω σε καταγγελία και στην ανάγκη θα τους στείλω και εξωδικο .

----------


## cnp5

> Η εντυπωση μου για την on telecoms ειναι η χειριστη καθοτι ενω θεωρητικα ειμαι ενεργοποιημενη απο τις 23/11/07 δεν εχω συνδεθει ποτε με την εταιρια αυτη . Εχουν γινει 2 προσπαθειες για συνδεση απο τους τεχνικους και ηταν ανεπιτυχεις. Εχω δηλώσει το προβλημα απο την πρωτη στιγμη και μεχρι τωρα εχω επικοινωνησει γυρω στις 15 φορες δηλωνοντας και ξαναδηλωνοντας οτι δεν εχω ποτε συνδεθει και οτι παραμενω κανονικα στην ΤΕΛΛΑΣ . Παρ΄ολα αυτα μου εχουν στείλει λογαριασμό για να πληρώσω για υπηρεσίες που ποτέ δεν έλαβα !!!! Πρόκειται για απαράδεκτη εταιρία ! Θα προχωρήσω σε καταγγελία και στην ανάγκη θα τους στείλω και εξωδικο .


Για το κομμάτι με το λογαριασμό, είναι όντος απαράδεκτο καθώς δε σε έχουν πρακτικά ενεργοποιήσει ακόμα... μια βόλτα από τη Σωρού πιστεύω θα λύση αυτό το πρόβλημα. Για το θέμα της σύνδεσης και τις αποτυχίας 2 φορές να σε συνδέσουν, μάλλον το πρόβλημα βρίσκετε στο κέντρο σου (πιθανότατα λάθος του ΟΤΕ). Φυσικά όποιος και να φταίει (ΟΤΕ, On ή Tellas) η On θα έπρεπε να κυνηγήσει το θέμα... 
Για το λογαριασμό μην αναχώνεσαι... αφού δε σου παρέχουν υπηρεσίες, δε τους πληρώνεις κιόλας. Κάνε έγγραφη καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και στη On και πέρασε από τα γραφεία της On στη Σωρού για να ξεκαθαρίσεις τη κατάστασή σου και αποφασίζεις αν θα φύγεις από On ή όχι...

Σωρού 26, 151-25, Μαρούσι
Τηλ: 211-70038011
Fax: 210-6151300 (για τη καταγγελία)

----------


## Giwrgos7

Μονο το τηλεφωνο δουλευε απροβληματιστα. Σημερα ολο το απογευμα ακουω αλλες συνομιλιες οταν ανοιγω τη γραμμη...

----------


## atheos71

> Το μάτιασα, σε 30 λεπτά ανέβασε 50 χιλιάδες λάθη και έχω κάνει 3 restart...


Mη το μελετάς....  :Whistle:

----------


## amora

Εντελώς ξαφνικά χάθηκε το τηλέφωνο. Πάει λοιπόν και η μόνη απροβλημάτιστη υπηρεσία που είχα. Όλως τυχαίως μετά από γράμμα της ΕΕΤΤ που ζητάει από την ΟΝ να απαντήσει σχετικά με καταγγελία μου που είχα κάνει το Νοέμβριο. Επειδή απεχθάνομαι τις θεωρίες συνωμοσίας, δεν θέλω να πιστέψω φήμες που κάποια στιγμή άκουσα ότι οι καταγγέλλοντες εξωθούνται σε οικειοθελή αποχώρηση με εμφάνιση τέτοιου είδους προβλημάτων. Γι' αυτό και εγώ για να τους προστατεύσω θα ζητήσω 2η γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ για να έχω τηλέφωνο και θα κρατήσω και την ΟΝ ακόμη και αν πάψουν να δουλεύουν όλα και θα τους ταράξω σε καθημερινές καταγγελίες από εδώ και πέρα. Υπομονή ΤΕΛΟΣ.

----------


## atheos71

Eίσαι φίλε amora λίγο καντέμης...
Τί άλλο να πω.
Είθε να ησυχάσεις κάποια στιγμή...

----------


## amora

> Eίσαι φίλε amora λίγο καντέμης...
> Τί άλλο να πω.


Είναι κάτι που με χαρακτηρίζει.





> Είθε να ησυχάσεις κάποια στιγμή...


Όλοι θα ησυχάσουμε κάποτε... (τοκ τοκ τοκ ο ήχος του ξύλου)

Προς το παρόν είμαι ανήσυχο πνεύμα και θα τους κάτσω στο σβέρκο  :Evil:

----------


## kkasf

Πάει και το τηλέφωνο. 3 φορές πήρα Κέρκυρα και τις 3 φορές η συνομιλία κράτησε 20" και μετά σιωπή. Πήρα από το κινητό και όλα καλά.
Αμέσως μετά disconnect της DSL και κατα τα γνωστά. Μου φένεται θα πάω στον χάρτη και θα το κάνω πάλι κόκκινο το mark μου.

ΕΛΕΟΣ !!!  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## atheos71

> Πάει και το τηλέφωνο. 3 φορές πήρα Κέρκυρα και τις 3 φορές η συνομιλία κράτησε 20" και μετά σιωπή. Πήρα από το κινητό και όλα καλά.
> Αμέσως μετά disconnect της DSL και κατα τα γνωστά. Μου φένεται θα πάω στον χάρτη και θα το κάνω πάλι κόκκινο το mark μου.
> 
> ΕΛΕΟΣ !!!


Mη μου πεις ότι κι εσύ είσαι καντέμης!(μπας και τό 'χει η ηλικία; )
Παιδιά δε θέλω να σας τη "σπάσω" ,αλλά και σήμερα δείχνει απροβλημάτιστο το δίκτυο(μόνο
μη μου το καντεμιάσετε  :Razz:  ).

----------


## Gimme

τζοκερ ειναι βλεπω η φαση... "κι αν σου κατσει;"

διαβαζω τα threads και μορφωνομαι!

----------


## freak27

Ακουστε ρε παιδια το προβλημα μου... η γραμμη μου συγχρωνιζει απο 8.5 μεχρι 10.5 μβιτ. Τωρα που ειμαι στα 9 τους παιρνω τηλ καιι τους λεω κλειδωστε με στα 10 και μου λενε δεν γινεται γιατι ειστε στα 9. Τους λεω οτι εχω συγχροονισει και 10.5 και μου λενε να τους παρω μολις συγχρωνισω στα 10 για να με κλειδωσουν επιτοπου...Ισχυει ομως αυτο? Γιατι δεν με κλειδωνουν στα 10 κατευθειαν να τελειωνουμε?

----------


## kkasf

> Mη μου πεις ότι κι εσύ είσαι καντέμης!(μπας και τό 'χει η ηλικία; )
> Παιδιά δε θέλω να σας τη "σπάσω" ,αλλά και σήμερα δείχνει απροβλημάτιστο το δίκτυο(μόνο
> μη μου το καντεμιάσετε  ).


Από καντεμιά άλλο τίποτα  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Αλλα εντάξει disconnect στο Internet, κάνω υπομονή ... disconnect όμως και στο τηλέφωνο την ωρα που μιλας ... εεε πάει πολύ  :Thumb down: 

Μήπως φτάει η φωνή μου και δημιουργώ θόρυβο στην γραμμή και κατεβαίνει το SNR  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## giwrgosth

> Ακουστε ρε παιδια το προβλημα μου... η γραμμη μου συγχρωνιζει απο 8.5 μεχρι 10.5 μβιτ. Τωρα που ειμαι στα 9 τους παιρνω τηλ καιι τους λεω κλειδωστε με στα 10 και μου λενε δεν γινεται γιατι ειστε στα 9. Τους λεω οτι εχω συγχροονισει και 10.5 και μου λενε να τους παρω μολις συγχρωνισω στα 10 για να με κλειδωσουν επιτοπου...Ισχυει ομως αυτο? Γιατι δεν με κλειδωνουν στα 10 κατευθειαν να τελειωνουμε?


Πες μας τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου, γιατί για να έχεις αυτά τα σκαμπανεβάσματα κάτι πρόβλημα υπάρχει μάλλον.
Κατά τα άλλα δεν χρειάζετε να πάει στα 10 για να σε κλειδώσουν εκεί, θα σε κλειδώσουν για να πάει. Ξαναμίλα με το cc και ζήτα να μιλήσεις με τεχνικό μήπως πετύχεις κάποιον που να γνωρίζει κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με την τεχνολογία ADSL και σου το ρυθμίσει.

----------


## freak27

εγω απο 8.5 μεχρι 10.5 μβιτ εχω σταθερα SNR 6. Οποτε τι 9 μου το κλειδωσουν τι 8.5 τι 8 τι 10 παλι 6 SNR εχω 38 attenuation και 2 αποσυνδεσεις τη μερα........

----------


## atheos71

Γνωστό το έργο ,που το snr δεν ... αλλάζει ακόμη και με την αλλαγή ταχύτητας  :Thinking:

----------


## harris

> Γνωστό το έργο ,που το snr δεν ... αλλάζει ακόμη και με την αλλαγή ταχύτητας


Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η ποιότητα του βρόχου δεν είναι σταθερή. Γι'αυτό και αλλάζει η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού κρατώντας το SNR στο χαμηλότερο επιτρεπτό επίπεδο  :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

Tρεις μήνες τώρα έχω 5-6 db στο snr χωρίς τις αποσυνδέσεις άλλων χρηστών με καλύτερο απ' το δικό μου.
Μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι στους κατά τόπους βρόγχους...
Πριν τις γιορτές είχε φτάσει το snr μου στο 1db χωρίς αποσύνδεση!!!Πιθανό να μη "βλέπει" σωστά τα νούμερα
το pirelli  :Thinking:

----------


## cnp5

> εγω απο 8.5 μεχρι 10.5 μβιτ εχω σταθερα SNR 6. Οποτε τι 9 μου το κλειδωσουν τι 8.5 τι 8 τι 10 παλι 6 SNR εχω 38 attenuation και 2 αποσυνδεσεις τη μερα........





> Γνωστό το έργο ,που το snr δεν ... αλλάζει ακόμη και με την αλλαγή ταχύτητας


Το SNR αλλάζει... απλός δεν είναι πάντα ορατό από το router. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο θόρυβος δεν είναι μια σταθερά τιμή στη γραμμή. Αυξομειώνετε διαρκώς ανάλογα με τη κίνηση δεδομένων στα καλώδια από το ΚΑΦΑΟ προς το κέντρο αλλά και από εξωτερικούς παράγοντες όπως καλώδια της ΔΕΗ κτλ. Παράγοντες που δεν είναι πάντα προβλέψιμοι ή ορατοί. 

Το SNR σου μπορεί να παίζει από 5 έως 7db και εσύ να βλέπεις τι μέση τιμή στο router σου. Μερικές φορές η γραμμή είναι "καθαρή" και το modem σου με το modem στο κέντρο καταφέρνουν να συγχρονίσουν στα 10 και άλλες ο θόρυβος είναι μεγάλος και η προσπάθεια στα 10 αποτυγχάνει και συγχρονίζει στα 8.5. Επίσης υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα στα modem (από τη μεριά του κέντρου) να κλειδώσουν τη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού σε σχέση με το SNR... Έτσι στο profile σου, ίσως, αναφέρει ότι κλειδώνεις στα 10Mbps με κατώτερο όριο SNR στα 6db (για λόγους σταθερότητας στη γραμμή σου).

Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις από τη μεριά σου είναι να ελέγξεις τις καλωδιώσεις σου (να σιγουρέψεις δηλαδή ότι ο θόρυβος δε προκαλείτε στο σπίτι σου).

Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι αυτά τα έχεις κάνει... σε περίπτωση όμως που δε τα έχεις κάνει:

*Spoiler:*




			Αποσύνδεσε όλες τις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές και άφησε το modem μόνο του (χωρίς splitter) στη τηλεφωνική πρίζα, δες αν το SNR έχει βελτιωθεί. Προσπάθησε να συνδέσεις το modem στη πρώτη τηλεφωνική πρίζα που φτάνει στο σπίτι/διαμέρισμά σου. 
Επίσης, αν έχεις μεγάλο τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο από τη πρίζα έως το modem, σιγουρέψου ότι αυτό δε περνά κοντά από πηγές ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας (καλώδια, τηλεοράσεις, κάθε τύπου ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές, καλώδια ρεύματος κτλ).
Αν με τα παραπάνω δεις αισθητή βελτίωση, τότε φταίει το σπίτι σου, η διαρρύθμιση και η σύνδεση των συσκευών.
Αν με τα παραπάνω το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο (χαμηλό SNR) τότε το πρόβλημα βρίσκετε στη καλωδίωση του σπιτιού (εσωτερική στους τοίχους) σου και πέρα. Μπορεί να βραχυκυκλώνει κάποια πρίζα ή ο κατανεμητής να έχει κακές συνδέσεις. Αυτά μόνο ένας ηλεκτρολόγος θα μπορούσε να τα ελέγξει. Αν και εκεί όλα είναι μια χαρά τότε το πρόβλημα είναι στο καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητή στο ΚΑΦΑΟ και από εκεί στο κέντρο... εκεί μόνο ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί να βάλει το χέρι του...  :Sad: 




........Auto merged post: cnp5 added 10 Minutes and 0 Seconds later........




> Tρεις μήνες τώρα έχω 5-6 db στο snr χωρίς τις αποσυνδέσεις άλλων χρηστών με καλύτερο απ' το δικό μου.
> Μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι στους κατά τόπους βρόγχους...
> Πριν τις γιορτές είχε φτάσει το snr μου στο 1db χωρίς αποσύνδεση!!!Πιθανό να μη "βλέπει" σωστά τα νούμερα
> το pirelli


Θεωρητικά και το 1db είναι αποδεκτό για να δεχθεί το modem δεδομένα. Το 1 db σημαίνει ότι το ADSL σήμα είναι κατά 1db ποιο δυνατό από τον θόρυβο (ηλεκτροστατικό) της γραμμής. Το πρόβλημα βρίσκετε στη μη σταθερή τιμή του θορύβου (λόγο διάφορων παραγόντων). Αν ο βρόγχος σου είναι καλός σε ποιότητα και ελεύθερος από εξωτερικές πηγές θορύβου, τότε και με χαμηλό SNR θα παίζει καλά. Αν όμως (όπως συμβαίνει συνήθως) ο θόρυβος της γραμμής αυξομειώνετε (για παράδειγμα... άναψαν τα φώτα στους δρόμους... μη γελάτε έχει συμβεί και αυτό!  :Smile:  ), τότε οι μέγιστες τιμές του θορύβου μπορεί να ξεπερνάνε αυτό το 1db και να αποσυγχρονίζουν το modem.

----------


## atheos71

> Θεωρητικά και το 1db είναι αποδεκτό για να δεχθεί το modem δεδομένα. Το 1 db σημαίνει ότι το ADSL σήμα είναι κατά 1db ποιο δυνατό από τον θόρυβο (ηλεκτροστατικό) της γραμμής. Το πρόβλημα βρίσκετε στη μη σταθερή τιμή του θορύβου (λόγο διάφορων παραγόντων). Αν ο βρόγχος σου είναι καλός σε ποιότητα και ελεύθερος από εξωτερικές πηγές θορύβου, τότε και με χαμηλό SNR θα παίζει καλά. Αν όμως (όπως συμβαίνει συνήθως) ο θόρυβος της γραμμής αυξομειώνετε (για παράδειγμα... άναψαν τα φώτα στους δρόμους... μη γελάτε έχει συμβεί και αυτό!  ), τότε οι μέγιστες τιμές του θορύβου μπορεί να ξεπερνάνε αυτό το 1db και να αποσυγχρονίζουν το modem.


Aυτό με το φούρνο πιτσαρίας ,που όταν άναβε δημιουργούσε θόρυβο στη γραμμή ενός φίλου
(δε θυμάμαι που τό 'χα γράψει) και είχε απελπιστικά χαμηλή ταχύτητα μου φέρνει στο νου... :Whistle:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Πριν τις γιορτές είχε φτάσει το snr μου στο 1db χωρίς αποσύνδεση!!!Πιθανό να μη "βλέπει" σωστά τα νούμερα
> το pirelli


Μπορεί να χρειάζεται γυαλιά. LOL. Σκεφτείτε το Pirelli με γυαλιά!

----------


## harris

> Πιθανό να μη "βλέπει" σωστά τα νούμερα
> το pirelli


Δεν είναι απίθανο... Απλά το πιθανότερο είναι να έχεις κακό αλλά σταθερό βρόχο  :Wink:

----------


## kkasf

απο όταν εκανα την σύνδεση στην ON, χθες το βραδι είναι η πρώτη φορά που 
έκλεισα τελείως το router και θα το ανοίξω σήμερα πάλι. Εκτός από τα συχνά disconnects 
αλλά και τα τρομέρα λάθη (1 εκατ. σε δύο ώρες μετα απο reset) στην γραμμή ... 
χθες το λαστιχο έβγαιζε φωτιές  :Crying:

----------


## atheos71

> απο όταν εκανα την σύνδεση στην ON, χθες το βραδι είναι η πρώτη φορά που 
> έκλεισα τελείως το router και θα το ανοίξω σήμερα πάλι. Εκτός από τα συχνά disconnects 
> αλλά και τα τρομέρα λάθη (1 εκατ. σε δύο ώρες μετα απο reset) στην γραμμή ... 
> χθες το λαστιχο έβγαιζε φωτιές



Σ' έφαγα στα λάθη ... αλλά σε 14 μέρες ...

----------


## kkasf

> Σ' έφαγα στα λάθη ... αλλά σε 14 μέρες ...


Φίλε άθεε αυτό δεν είναι νουμερο από λάθη. Αυτό ειναι λογαριασμός τράπεζας στο Βέλγιο  :ROFL: 

αυτό που πρόσεξα σήμερα (σε σχέση με το δικό σου) είναι ότι τα λάθη τα έχω 
στο Fast Path CRC Error ενώ το Link Type είναι G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Interleaved Path  :Blink:

----------


## manos_ath

καλησπερα...η εταιρια ειναι για τα μπαζα..εχω πληρωσει ολους τους λογαριασμους και ακομα μου στελνουν οτι χρωσταω...και μου εχουν κοψει και το ιντερνετ λογω φραγης...απο το τηλ δε βγαζω μαζι τους ακρη...εχω ζητησει διακοπη..θα παω πανω και θα γινει χαμος....

----------


## totomis

να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι ρε παιδιά;
ενεργοποιήθηκα περισυ τον Ιούνιο στα 12284.
μετά την αναβάθμιση του Οκτωβρίου με ανέβασαν στα 15996 με snr 10.
μέσα Δεκεμβρίου αρχίσα να έχω disconnections χωρίς να είναι το snr μικρότερο από το 10.
τους πήρα τηλ και γνωστοποίησα το πρόβλημα και με χρονίσανε στα 12284 και το snr είναι 7 και 8.
το υπόλοιπο snr τι έγινε;

----------


## cnp5

Ανακοίνωση στο site της On Telecoms :

_B]10/01/2008[/B]
Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω εργασιών αναβάθμισης, όλες οι υπηρεσίες αναμένεται να διακοπούν στις περιοχές (Δάφνη, Ηλιούπολη, Τερψιθέα, Αγ. Αρτέμιος, Κορυδαλλός, Βούλα, Βουλιαγμένη, Αγ. Βαρβάρα ) μεταξύ 01:30 και 07:00._

----------


## atheos71

> Φίλε άθεε αυτό δεν είναι νουμερο από λάθη. Αυτό ειναι λογαριασμός τράπεζας στο Βέλγιο 
> 
> αυτό που πρόσεξα σήμερα (σε σχέση με το δικό σου) είναι ότι τα λάθη τα έχω 
> στο Fast Path CRC Error ενώ το Link Type είναι G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Interleaved Path


Aπ' ότι έχω εντοπίσει ,από απλή παρατήρηση,με τα λάθη παίζει κάποιο ρόλο και ο ρυθμός
εμφάνισής τους.Αν είναι γρήγορος ,θα σε ωθήσει σε επανεκκίνηση του ρούτερ σε πιο
σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## amora

> Aπ' ότι έχω εντοπίσει ,από απλή παρατήρηση,με τα λάθη παίζει κάποιο ρόλο και ο ρυθμός
> εμφάνισής τους.Αν είναι γρήγορος ,θα σε ωθήσει σε επανεκκίνηση του ρούτερ σε πιο
> σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα.


 :One thumb up:  Ακριβώς έτσι!

----------


## deathlok

> Ανακοίνωση στο site της On Telecoms :
> 
> _B]10/01/2008[/b]
> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω εργασιών αναβάθμισης, όλες οι υπηρεσίες αναμένεται να διακοπούν στις περιοχές (Δάφνη, Ηλιούπολη, Τερψιθέα, Αγ. Αρτέμιος, Κορυδαλλός, Βούλα, Βουλιαγμένη, Αγ. Βαρβάρα ) μεταξύ 01:30 και 07:00._


εύχομαι να μην χαλάσουν το καλό τηλέφωνο μου και iptv και να στρώσουν λίγο το ιντερνετ.....γίνεται ή ζητάω πάρα πολλά?!

----------


## chrysi71

Γεια σαs ειμαι νεο μελοs και γραφτηκα γιατι ψαχνω πληροφοριεs για τηνΟΝ.Εκανα αιτηση πριν απο 15 μερεs, μετα απο αυτα που διαβασα μ επιασε πανικοs .Μου ηρθαν και 2 μηνυματα οτι αυτεs τιs  μερεs  θα ερθει ο εξοπλησμοs  και θα ενεργοποιησουν στισ 20/1- 24/1  εστειλα τη δηλωση υπαναχωρησηs  και ελπιζω να τουs  προλαβω...Πηρα και στον οτε και πραγματι εχουν κανει αιτηση για φορητοτητα .Ελπιζω να να μην τη πατησω οπωs  αρκετοι αλλοι που η ον αγνοησε τη δηλωση υπαναχωρησηs και  βρεθηκαν χωριs  γραμμη και την ον να τουs  χρεωνει κανονικα...

----------


## dimitrispm

είσαι τόσο σίγουρη ότι θα έχεις προβλήματα?

----------


## chrysi71

το ποσοστο να ειναι ολα οκ ειναι πολυ μικρο απ οτι διαβαζω

----------


## kkasf

> Γεια σαs ειμαι νεο μελοs και γραφτηκα γιατι ψαχνω πληροφοριεs για τηνΟΝ.Εκανα αιτηση πριν απο 15 μερεs, μετα απο αυτα που διαβασα μ επιασε πανικοs .Μου ηρθαν και 2 μηνυματα οτι αυτεs τιs  μερεs  θα ερθει ο εξοπλησμοs  και θα ενεργοποιησουν στισ 20/1- 24/1  εστειλα τη δηλωση υπαναχωρησηs  και ελπιζω να τουs  προλαβω...Πηρα και στον οτε και πραγματι εχουν κανει αιτηση για φορητοτητα .Ελπιζω να να μην τη πατησω οπωs  αρκετοι αλλοι που η ον αγνοησε τη δηλωση υπαναχωρησηs και  βρεθηκαν χωριs  γραμμη και την ον να τουs  χρεωνει κανονικα...


Καλώς ήρθες στο forum.

Σε ποια περιοχή της Πετρούπολης είσαι ?
Πόσο μακρία απο το DLSAM της Πετρούπολης (Μάρκου Μποτσαρη & 25ης Μαρτίου) είσαι ?

δες εδώ και εδώ

----------


## atheos71

> Γεια σαs ειμαι νεο μελοs και γραφτηκα γιατι ψαχνω πληροφοριεs για τηνΟΝ.Εκανα αιτηση πριν απο 15 μερεs, μετα απο αυτα που διαβασα μ επιασε πανικοs .Μου ηρθαν και 2 μηνυματα οτι αυτεs τιs  μερεs  θα ερθει ο εξοπλησμοs  και θα ενεργοποιησουν στισ 20/1- 24/1  εστειλα τη δηλωση υπαναχωρησηs  και ελπιζω να τουs  προλαβω...Πηρα και στον οτε και πραγματι εχουν κανει αιτηση για φορητοτητα .Ελπιζω να να μην τη πατησω οπωs  αρκετοι αλλοι που η ον αγνοησε τη δηλωση υπαναχωρησηs και  βρεθηκαν χωριs  γραμμη και την ον να τουs  χρεωνει κανονικα...


Kαλωσήρθες στην κοινότητα!
Υπάρχουν καλά και άσχημα.Τί θα σου κάτσει ουδείς το γνωρίζει.
Ό,τι κι αν επιλέξεις καλή τύχη νά 'χεις.

----------


## dimitrispm

> το ποσοστο να ειναι ολα οκ ειναι πολυ μικρο απ οτι διαβαζω


Το θέμα είναι ότι διαβάζεις αυτούς που έχουν πρόβλημα.. Αυτοί που δεν έχουν τι να γράψουν?  :Smile: 
Σίγουρα υπάρχουν προβλήματα και είναι θέμα τύχης... 
Προσπάθησε να βρεις συνδρομητές που είναι κοντά στην περιοχή σου να βγάλεις ένα πιο ασφαλές συμπέρασμα.

----------


## chrysi71

Ειμαι στη Σουλιου  απ τη δεξια πλευρα  τισ 25η Μαρτιου  οπωσ ανεβαινουμε στο βουνο εχω ελπιδεs ; Εχω γνωστο στη περιοχη ΑΓ.Ιεροθεο που εχει μαγαζι  και χωρισ να στηλει την υπογραφη του μια ωραια μερα δεν ειχε τηλεφωνα...

----------


## kkasf

> Ειμαι στη Σουλιου  απ τη δεξια πλευρα  τισ 25η Μαρτιου  οπωσ ανεβαινουμε στο βουνο εχω ελπιδεs ; Εχω γνωστο στη περιοχη ΑΓ.Ιεροθεο που εχει μαγαζι  και χωρισ να στηλει την υπογραφη του μια ωραια μερα δεν ειχε τηλεφωνα...


Το αν έχεις ελπίδες ή όχι είναι κάτι σχετικό .... δυστηχώς  :Whistle: 

Στο DSLAM (αστικό κέντρο) είσαι κόντα. Συνήθως οι συνδρομητές που είναι κόντα στο κέντρο έχουν λιγότερα προβληματα. Δες στον χάρτη.

Μην τρομάξεις που είμαι μόνο εγω στον χάρτη υπάρχουν και άλλοι πολλοι στην Πετρουπολη στην On.

Αν θα μπορούσες να βρεις κάποιον με On κόντα σε έσενα ή να πάρεις εμπηρίες από άλλους συνδρομήτες που έχουν Full LLU από άλλο πάροχο στην περιοχή σου ίσως σου δώσει στοιχεία για να εκτιμήσης την κατάσταση στην περίοχη σου.

----------


## atheos71

> το ποσοστο να ειναι ολα οκ ειναι πολυ μικρο απ οτι διαβαζω


Μπες κι εδώ

----------


## BlueChris

Φίλε @chrysi71
Είμαι ακόμα ποιο μακρυά από σένα στην Κέρκης πάνω από την Σουλίου... και τέρμα αριστερά...
Εν συντομία σου λέω πως όλα είναι οκ... να ξέρεις πως εκεί που είμαι στα 3klm από το κέντρο έχω 43db και με 9SN φτάνω τα 7mbit/1mbit και είναι οκ ι TV γιατί έχω Nova μέσω αυτής. Στην αρχή που δεν με ένοιαζε η TV ήμουνα με 6sn και είχα πιάσει 9mbit.

Εσύ βρίσκεσαι ποιο κοντά από μένα .. γύρω στα 500-800 μέτρα στο κέντρο και με βάση ένα κολλητό μου με ΟΝ που είναι 25η Μαρτίου αλλά 6 στενά ποιο κάτω από σένα και συγχρονίζει με 13mbit/1mbit πιστεύω πως κάνα 12άρι θα το πιάσεις.

Δυστυχώς έχουμε μεγάλη απόσταση από το κέντρο φίλε ... και όποιον provider και να πάρουμε δεν αλλάζει τίποτα.

----------


## dimitrispm

Με τις πληροφορίες αυτές σίγουρα θα αλλάξει γνώμη... 



Off Topic


		 η chrysi71 είναι κυρία  :Smile:

----------


## Tem

κάθε μέρα και χειρότερα. Καμία απολύτως βελτίωση. Μόνο το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί καλά.

----------


## papakion

Update Αχαρνές: 15/1/2007 όλα άριστα, κυρίως το τηλέφωνο και το Internet εδω και σχεδόν 2 μήνες

----------


## Tem

> Update Αχαρνές: 15/1/2007 όλα άριστα, κυρίως το τηλέφωνο και το Internet εδω και σχεδόν 2 μήνες


μην εκπλαγείς αν δείς ξαφνικά προβλήματα και στο ιντερνετ  :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

Kι εδώ ... παραμένουν όλα οκ!
Να δούμε μέχρι πότε. :Thinking:

----------


## SpUga5

Κι εδώ όλα μια χαρά... :Clap:

----------


## chrysi71

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΦΑΞ ΓΙΑ ΥΠΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 10 ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΟΣ ΞΑΝΑ ΣΤΙΣ 11 ΞΑΝΑ ΣΤΙΣ 14 ΚΑΙ 15 ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΙ...ΤΟΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΤΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΤΗΛ. ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΗΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΙΣΟΥΝ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ 10 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΑΚΥΡΩΣΗ.ΣΚΕΥΤΟΜΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΚΥΡΩΣΩ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΟΥ  ΤΑ ΚΟΨΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΧΤΩ ΑΦΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΛ. ΚΑΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ.ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΝΕΧ ΝΟΒΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΤΕΚ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΗΛ.ΠΟΥ Η ΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΠΑΕΙ 0,0980 Η ΚΛΗΣΗ.(ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΣ ΥΠ.ΚΑΙ 2 ΛΑΠΤΟΠ).  ΤΟ ΚΟΝΕΞ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ  ΡΥΘΜΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΗ ΕΞΗΠΙΡΕΤΗΣΗ ΤΙΣ ΟΤΕΝΕΤ  .   ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΝΑ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ?         (ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ  ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΣΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ.....ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΠΧ.ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΝΕΞ ΕΧΩ 1024.. ΕΜΑΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΗ ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ).    ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΘΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΩ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ?

----------


## atheos71

Σου ανέφεραν πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης;
Γιατί να σε συνδέσουν για δέκα μέρες και μετά να κάνουν διακοπή;

*Spoiler:*




			Χαζέψαμε φαίνεται!Αυτού του είδους την εξυπνάδα δεν την κατανοώ

----------


## WagItchyef

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΦΑΞ ΓΙΑ ΥΠΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 10 ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΟΣ ΞΑΝΑ ΣΤΙΣ 11 ΞΑΝΑ ΣΤΙΣ 14 ΚΑΙ 15 ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΙ...ΤΟΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΤΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΤΗΛ. ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΗΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΙΣΟΥΝ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ 10 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΑΚΥΡΩΣΗ.ΣΚΕΥΤΟΜΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΚΥΡΩΣΩ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΟΥ  ΤΑ ΚΟΨΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΧΤΩ ΑΦΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΛ. ΚΑΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ.ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΝΕΧ ΝΟΒΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΤΕΚ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΗΛ.ΠΟΥ Η ΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΠΑΕΙ 0,0980 Η ΚΛΗΣΗ.(ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΣ ΥΠ.ΚΑΙ 2 ΛΑΠΤΟΠ).  ΤΟ ΚΟΝΕΞ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ  ΡΥΘΜΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΗ ΕΞΗΠΙΡΕΤΗΣΗ ΤΙΣ ΟΤΕΝΕΤ  .   ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΝΑ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ?         (ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ  ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΣΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ.....ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΠΧ.ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΝΕΞ ΕΧΩ 1024.. ΕΜΑΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΗ ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ).    ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΘΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΩ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ?


Δεν νομίζω να χρειαστείς τεχνικό. Νομίζω ότι το φυλλάδιο με τις οδηγίες που σου στέλνουν μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό είναι επαρκές. Τώρα αν θελήσεις να καρφώσεις τίποτα καλώδια στον τοίχο για να μην φαίνονται, θα χρειαστείς ηλεκτρολόγο.

O router είναι ασύρματος, έχει 4 υποδοχές για Ethernet (ενσύρματη σύνδεση) και μία θύρα USB.

----------


## notiss

Παιδια ειμαι ΟΝ!!!!
Μεσα σε 15 μερες ενεργοποιηθηκα και δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα !!!
και η τηλεοραση ειναι ΟΝ!!!
και η ταχυτητα ειναι 15.2 Μbit/sec
 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

 :Worthy:  *ON*  :Worthy:  *ON*  :Worthy:  *ON*

----------


## chrysi71

ΘΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΟΥΝ 22/01 ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ.

----------


## mortal_kombat

Καλησπερα σε ολους φιλοι μου.....μετα απο ενα disconnect εκανα ενα speedtest και κοιταχτε στατιστικα...υπ οψιν πως στο ρουτερ δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι...15227 download λεει και 1023 upload,τι να γινεται αραγε??

----------


## chrysi71

ΣΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΟ ΧΗ ΕΙΣΑ  notiss? ΑΚΟΥΓΕΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΜΕΝΟΣ...

----------


## mortal_kombat

και καπακι αλλο ενα....ετσι για να δω τι παιζει!!!

----------


## atheos71

> Παιδια ειμαι ΟΝ!!!!
> Μεσα σε 15 μερες ενεργοποιηθηκα και δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα !!!
> και η τηλεοραση ειναι ΟΝ!!!
> και η ταχυτητα ειναι 15.2 Μbit/sec
> 
> 
>  *ON*  *ON*  *ON*


15.2 x 8 = *121.6* Μbit/sec;;;;;;;
15,2 / 8 = 1,9 Μbit/sec ,καλύτερα.
Μήπως με τόσο κατεβάζεις; (θεικό κι αυτό)

----------


## Tem

> ΘΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΟΥΝ 22/01 ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΤΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ.


Εύχομαι όλα καλά  :One thumb up: 
αν δείς προβλήματα απο τις πρώτες μέρες μην καθυστερήσεις να κάνεις υπαναχώρηση

----------


## notiss

> ΣΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΟ ΧΗ ΕΙΣΑ  notiss? ΑΚΟΥΓΕΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΜΕΝΟΣ...


Ειμαι κολωνο!!!
πραγματικα εχω παθει πλακα!!!

 :Worthy:  *ΟΝ*

----------


## NMaverick

Σήμερα και για κανα 2-3 ώρες όσο το πήρα χαμπάρι δεν είχα τηλέφωνο. Εξακολουθώ να μην έχω internet αλλά πιστεύω ότι κάτι σκαλίζουν επιτέλους μετά από 20 μέρες. Για να δούμε το βράδυ τι θα δούμε.

----------


## CMS

> Ειμαι κολωνο!!!
> πραγματικα εχω παθει πλακα!!!
> 
>  *ΟΝ*


 :Welcome: 

Όταν το επιτρέψει η χαρά σας από την καλή ενεργοποίησή σας ...

αν θέλετε μπορείτε να ενημερώνετε το προφίλ σας στο adslgr με την περιοχή σας και τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής σας ενώ μπορείτε να προσθέτετε το στίγμα σας στον χάρτη του cnp5 εδώ

----------


## GEORD JIM

Εγώ είμαι 3 μήνες στην ΟΝ και δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος.
Έχω κάνει 2 συμβόλαια σε δύο διαφορετικές περιοχές (Άλιμο και Ηλιούπολη)
Στον Άλιμο και Ηλιούπολη  κόβεται η σύνδεση κάθε 10 λεπτά  για 1 λεπτό περίπου.
Στην Ηλιούπολη δεν με έχουν συνδέσει την τηλεόραση ενώ την πληρώνω κανονικά
Μερικοί συνδρομητές του ΟΤΕ δεν μπορούν να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο και από το εξωτερικό το ίδιο.
Τους έχω στείλει 10 ΦΑΞ αλλά απάντηση δεν πήρα ποτέ.
Δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω με κάποιον υπεύθυνο για τα παραπάνω προβλήματα.
Έλεος μου φαίνεται θα ξαναγυρίσω στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## slaweksamantha

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΓΩ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ 29/11 ΜΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ 21-23/1 ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΛΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ. ΘΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ..... ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΛΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΑΠΕΧΩ 100 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ. ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ?

----------


## atheos71

100 m απ' το κέντρο;Θεική σύνδεση βλέπω(θεωρητικά).Πες εντυπώσεις μετά τη σύνδεση.

----------


## slaweksamantha

ΘΑΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΤΑ VISTA ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΒΑΛΩ ΧΡ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΑΗΜΑ

----------


## cpnemo

> ΘΑΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΤΑ VISTA ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΒΑΛΩ ΧΡ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΑΗΜΑ


Ποιός στο είπε αυτό?
Δεν νομίζω να έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα με τα vista.
Σε μένα pc με vista και laptop με xp έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια συμπεριφορά σε ασύρματο μάλιστα δίκτυο...

----------


## slaweksamantha

ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ? ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΤΟΥ ROYTER. ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΩ

----------


## Avesael

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΦΑΞ ΓΙΑ ΥΠΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 10 ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΟΣ ΞΑΝΑ ΣΤΙΣ 11 ΞΑΝΑ ΣΤΙΣ 14 ΚΑΙ 15 ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΟΥ ΑΥΤΟΙ...ΤΟΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΤΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΤΗΛ. ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΗΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΙΣΟΥΝ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ 10 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΑΚΥΡΩΣΗ.ΣΚΕΥΤΟΜΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΚΥΡΩΣΩ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΟΨΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΕΧΤΩ ΑΦΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΛ. ΚΑΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ.ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΕΧΩ ΚΟΝΕΧ ΝΟΒΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΤΕΚ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΗΛ.ΠΟΥ Η ΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΠΑΕΙ 0,0980 Η ΚΛΗΣΗ.(ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΣ ΥΠ.ΚΑΙ 2 ΛΑΠΤΟΠ). ΤΟ ΚΟΝΕΞ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΥΘΜΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΚΗ ΕΞΗΠΙΡΕΤΗΣΗ ΤΙΣ ΟΤΕΝΕΤ . ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΝΑ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ? (ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΣΤΕ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ.....ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΠΧ.ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΟΝΕΞ ΕΧΩ 1024.. ΕΜΑΙ ΑΣΧΕΤΗ ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ). ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΘΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΩ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ?


Πρώτα απ'ολα μη χρησιμοποιείς κεφαλαία, είναι σα να φωνάζεις!  :Wink: 

α) Για ποιο λόγο έκανες υπαναχώρηση;
β) Αν σου παίζει ακόμα το connex, πάει να πει ότι είσαι ακόμα στον Ο.Τ.Ε.
γ) Αν έχει προχωρήσει η αίτηση φορητότητας και έχεις λάβει εξοπλισμό (άσχετα αν δεν τον δέχθηκες) τότε, πρώτα θα σε συνδέσουν στην ΟΝ και μετά θα προχωρήσει η διαδικασία υπαναχώρησης (Έχεις το δικαίωμα σε 10 ημέρες από τη στιγμή ενεργοποίησης να το κάνεις, χωρίς κυρώσεις).
δ) Αν μπορείς να δεις στατιστικά γραμμής μέσα από το modem του Ο.Τ.Ε. , θα γνωρίζεις στο περίπου τι "ψάρια θα πιάνεις" με την ΟΝ.
ε) Τι απόσταση έχεις στο περίπου από τον τοπικό Ο.Τ.Ε. (Πετρούπολης να υποθέσω).

----------


## NMaverick

Σήμερα είμαι on πάλι μετά από 20 μέρες χωρίς internet. Πήρα τηλέφωνο για να τους πιέσω πάλι, μίλησα με τεχνικό (εξαιρετικά σύντομα) και τους είπα αυτό που τους έλεγα τις τόσες φορές που ήμουν κάτω (ότι δεν έχω internet κτλ). Ο τεχνικός μου είπε λοιπόν να κάνω αυτό που τις τόσες πάλι φορές μου έλεγαν οι συνάδελφοί του (να συνδέσω το router με την μπρίζα απευθείας κτλ). Αφου λογομαχήσαμε για το πόσες φορές έχει γίνει αυτό και ότι το θέμα έιναι στα κεντρικά και να δεν έχουν κανένα νεότερο να μη με βάζουν να κάνω τα ίδια και τα ίδια, με επιμονή μου λέει (χωρίς να απαντήσει αν έχει κάτι νέο) να κάνω αυτό που μου είπε για μια ακόμη φορά. Του λέω ότι το κάνω τώρα να είναι σε αναμονή και κλεινω το τηλέφωνο.
Αντί να συνδέσω το router απευθείας με την μπρίζα, κλείνω και ανοίγω το router και συγχρονίζει (!).
Τώρα εγώ τι να πω ότι έφταιγα εγώ (που ένιωσα λίγο μ@λ@κας όταν συγχρόνισε γιατί νόμιζα ότι κάτι είχα ξεχάσει) ή να τον πάρω να του πω ότι μέχρι και καλώδιο άλλαξα άρα κάτι πείραξαν από την On και έπαιξε;
Τελοσπάντων, όλα καλά και τα τεστ από αύριο.
Νίκος

........Auto merged post: NMaverick added 13 Minutes and 34 Seconds later........

[Off Topic]

@UltraCG7

Είσαι και λίγο εριστικούλης όσον αφορά την υπογραφή σου.  :Wink:  (Χωρίς παρεξήγηση...)

Και εγώ είμαι Ολυμπιακός. Και χάρηκα... αλλά όλα είναι ένα ψέμα τελικά....
Αν δεις το Zeitgeist θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ... Βιομηχανία διασκέδασης και αποπροσανατολισμού...

Πάντα χωρίς παρεξήγηση...

Φιλικά
[Off topic]

----------


## papakion

το εχω δει το zeitgeist... λεει πολλά καλά και σωστα. αλλα..... δεν λεει πουθενα για Ολυμπιακό!!! :P
(σημ: δεν ειμαι ουτε Ολυμπιακός, ουτε Παναθηναικός)

----------


## panos_mlonas

ρε παιδια τι γινεται με τις διαφημισεις τησ on?? παντου διαφημιη απο και να κοιταξεις βλεπεις την on.
Πιο πανω λετε οτι υπαρχει προβλημα συντονισμου με τα vista.Εγω που εχω macintosh θα παιζει προβλημα συγχρονισμου??

........Auto merged post: panos_mlonas added 11 Minutes and 3 Seconds later........

και κατι αλλο ..εκανα την αιτηση μ πριν 3 μερες.διαβαζω εδω μεσα και ολοι λενε τα 'κακα' για την on,αλλοι φευγουν πριν καν ενεργοποιηθουν..τους πιανει αγχος με αυτα που ακουν εδω μεσα.
Εγω εχω να πω κατι: περιμενετε να ενεργοποιηθητε πρωτα και αν δεν ειστε ευχαριστημενοι τοτε φευγετε.Εχω 3 φιλους στην πριοχη της Γλυφάδας και ολοι ειναι ευχαριστημενοι χωρις προβληματα..δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη αλλοι ειναι δυσαρεστημενοι πρεπει να φυγετε και εσεις χωρις πρωτα να την δοκιμασετε
Απλως περιμενετε να δειτε και μετα αποφασιζετε..

μιλαω απο περιοχη γλυφαδας που οσοι εχουν βαλοι μου εχουν πει τα καλυτερα.

αντι8ετως οσο ημουν στον οτε περιμενα και 10++ μερες για μια μικρη βλάβη

----------


## WagItchyef

> ρε παιδια τι γινεται με τις διαφημισεις τησ on?? παντου διαφημιη απο και να κοιταξεις βλεπεις την on.
> Πιο πανω λετε οτι υπαρχει προβλημα συντονισμου με τα vista.Εγω που εχω macintosh θα παιζει προβλημα συγχρονισμου??


Λογικά δεν βλέπω πως το λειτουργικό σύστημα μπορεί να επηρρεάσει το router που είναι αυτόνομο να συγχρονιστεί.

Όσον αφορά το ΛΣ, εγώ είμαι με Linux (CentOS 5.1), και όλα πάνε ρολόι.




> ........Auto merged post: panos_mlonas added 11 Minutes and 3 Seconds later........
> 
> και κατι αλλο ..εκανα την αιτηση μ πριν 3 μερες.διαβαζω εδω μεσα και ολοι λενε τα 'κακα' για την on,αλλοι φευγουν πριν καν ενεργοποιηθουν..τους πιανει αγχος με αυτα που ακουν εδω μεσα.
> Εγω εχω να πω κατι: περιμενετε να ενεργοποιηθητε πρωτα και αν δεν ειστε ευχαριστημενοι τοτε φευγετε.Εχω 3 φιλους στην πριοχη της Γλυφάδας και ολοι ειναι ευχαριστημενοι χωρις προβληματα..δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη αλλοι ειναι δυσαρεστημενοι πρεπει να φυγετε και εσεις χωρις πρωτα να την δοκιμασετε
> Απλως περιμενετε να δειτε και μετα αποφασιζετε..
> 
> μιλαω απο περιοχη γλυφαδας που οσοι εχουν βαλοι μου εχουν πει τα καλυτερα.
> 
> αντι8ετως οσο ημουν στον οτε περιμενα και 10++ μερες για μια μικρη βλάβη


Εγώ είμαι ΟΝ με πακέτο "Όλα σε Ένα" και δουλεύουν όλα καλά.

----------


## panos_mlonas

> Λογικά δεν βλέπω πως το λειτουργικό σύστημα μπορεί να επηρρεάσει το router που είναι αυτόνομο να συγχρονιστεί.
> 
> Όσον αφορά το ΛΣ, εγώ είμαι με Linux (CentOS 5.1), και όλα πάνε ρολόι.
> 
> 
> 
> Εγώ είμαι ΟΝ με πακέτο "Όλα σε Ένα" και δουλεύουν όλα καλά.


στα λογια μου ερχεσαι
παιδια μην ακουτε κανεναν..δοκιμαστε πρωτα και μετα αν δεν ειστε ευχαριστημενοι φυγετε και στραφτειτε αλλου..μην επηρεαζεστε απο αλλους

Υ.Γ τα παιδια απο το forum κανουν ολα εξαιρετη δουλεια,απλως δεν ειναι σπιτι σας για να 3ερουν ακριβως την κατασταση σας

----------


## Tem

μιλάμε πλέον για το απόλυτα χειρότερο ADSL Internet  :Thumb down:

----------


## harris

> μιλάμε πλέον για το απόλυτα χειρότερο ADSL Internet


Πριν λίγους μήνες τα ίδια έλεγες για την hol, και ήρθες διακαώς στην ΟΝ  :Razz: 

Τι έπαθες? :Thinking:

----------


## erateinos

Off Topic





> Πριν λίγους μήνες τα ίδια έλεγες για την hol, και ήρθες διακαώς στην ΟΝ 
> 
> Τι έπαθες?


ίωση είναι, θα του περάσει  :Wink: 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:

----------


## Tem

> Πριν λίγους μήνες τα ίδια έλεγες για την hol, και ήρθες διακαώς στην ΟΝ 
> 
> Τι έπαθες?


το internet της ΟΝ αποδεικνύεται τελικά πολύ χειρότερο απο το αντίστοιχο της HOL. Ουσιαστικά εδώ και ένα 24ωρο δεν έχω καθόλου internet αλλά ούτε και τηλεόραση. Το pirelli συγχρονίζει αλλά αδυνατεί πλέον να πάρει ΙΡ. Πρόκειται για Physical Up αλλά με όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά του Physical Down  :Thinking: 
Ευτυχώς έχω την πολύ καλή 24άρα του ΟΤΕ  :Wink:  :Worthy:

----------


## panos_mlonas

> το internet της ΟΝ αποδεικνύεται τελικά πολύ χειρότερο απο το αντίστοιχο της HOL. Ουσιαστικά εδώ και ένα 24ωρο δεν έχω καθόλου internet αλλά ούτε και τηλεόραση. Το pirelli συγχρονίζει αλλά αδυνατεί πλέον να πάρει ΙΡ. Πρόκειται για Physical Up αλλά με όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά του Physical Down 
> Ευτυχώς έχω την πολύ καλή 24άρα του ΟΤΕ


και εγω για 24αρα του οτε πηγα μου την εχουν ενεργοποιηση αλλα εδω και 1 βδομαδα δεν μπορει να συγχρονισει το modem μ με αποτελεσμα να μην εχω internet που το χρειαζομαι για τη δουλεια μου.δηλωσα βλαβη και περιμενω τηλ

----------


## NMaverick

[Off topic]



> το εχω δει το zeitgeist... λεει πολλά καλά και σωστα. αλλα..... δεν λεει πουθενα για Ολυμπιακό!!! :P
> (σημ: δεν ειμαι ουτε Ολυμπιακός, ουτε Παναθηναικός)


Ναι δε λέει, έχεις δίκιο.
Λέει όμως για την βιομηχανία παραγωγής θεάματος και πως μας κρατάνε απασχολημένους και φανατισμένους θρησκευτικά, κομματικά και αθλητικά και χάνουμε το μπαλάκι. :Thumb down: 

Regards

[Off topic]

----------


## harris

> Ευτυχώς έχω την πολύ καλή 24άρα του ΟΤΕ


Συγγνώμη;!!!!!!!! 3 γραμμές έχεις βάλει στο σπίτι;;;;;;;;;;  :Shocked:   :Stunned:

----------


## mizardas

Καλησπέρα!

Να μοιραστώ κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου έως τώρα με την ΟΝ:

Η αίτηση έγινε τηλεφωνικά στις 23/11/07
Μου στείλανε SMS ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί μεταξύ 06 και 10/12/07.
Παραλαμβάνω εξοπλισμό στις 10/12/07.
Τελικά, 5 εργάσιμες μετά τη λήξη των 30 εργάσιμων για την ενεργοποίηση, στις 05/01/08, κόβεται το τηλέφωνο και το connex, και λέω εδώ είμαστε, ενεργοποιείται η ΟΝ.
Σε μία περίπου ώρα, και αφού εγκαθιστώ τον εξοπλισμό, έχω τηλέφωνο με παράσιτα και internet αλλά όχι τηλεόραση από μ@λ@κί@ δικιά μου. Είχα πριν ISDN γραμμή, οπότε και ISDN splitter, πάνω στο οποίο κούμπωσα το Pirelli... Βάζω το PSTN splitter και όλα παίζουν καλά από τότε και έως σήμερα, όπου είχα μόνο μία αποσύνδεση.

Τηλέφωνο πολύ καλό. Μερικές φορές ακούγεται ένα dial tone καθώς μιλάς, δλδ σαν ο συνομιλητής σου να πατήσει ένα κουμπί στη συσκευή του. Δεν είναι κάτι το ενοχλητικό.

Το Ιντερνετ τις πρώτες μέρες ήταν αργό, αλλά μετά πήρε τα πάνω του. Παρακάτω έχω και τα στατιστικά και ένα speedtest. Ο SNR παίζει από 10down-11up se 8down-14up, με attn 10down-22up και κλειδωμένο στα 15227down-1023up. Πρακτικά έχω δει μέχρι και 830 kb/s στο Azureus αλλά με πολλά αρχεία να κατεβάζει, και τηλεόραση να παίζει.

Η τηλεόραση έχει πολύ καλή ποιότητα εικόνας, και σπάνια μπορεί να κάνει ένα στιγμιαίο χιόνι. Το OnRec δουλεύει μια χαρά όπως και το OnCinema.

Γενικά είμαι ευχαριστημένος έως τώρα, δεν περίμενα να δουλέψει με την πρώτη. :One thumb up: 





PS: καταχωρήθηκα και στον χάρτη, περιοχή: Δάφνη

----------


## atheos71

Mια χαρά φαίνεσαι να είσαι.Με download manager έχεις δοκιμάσει;

----------


## mizardas

Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει με download manager και ίσως θα έπρεπε να το κάνω.
Απλά τα παίρνει ο Mozilla να τα κατεβάσει κατευθείαν (εάν είναι από νετ και όχι torrents) και με βολεύει...

Ξέρετε κανένα καλό να δοκιμάσω?

----------


## atheos71

IDM(Internet download manager),FDM(είναι free).

----------


## mizardas

> IDM(Internet download manager),FDM(είναι free).


Thanks!

----------


## atheos71

> Thanks!


Θεωρώ σίγουρο , βλέποντας να έχεις καλά στοιχεία γραμμής, ότι θα κατεβάζεις πάνω από
1 mb/sec.Kαλό κατέβασμα!

----------


## original21paul

Ευτυχώς έχω την πολύ καλή 24άρα του ΟΤΕ  :Wink:  :Worthy: [/QUOTE]μην λες μεγαλες κουβεντες γιατι και με την ΟΝ τ ιδια ελεγες.... :Whistle:

----------


## atheos71

Aυτό πρώτη φορά το βλέπω!
Αρνητικό πρόσημο;  :Shocked:

----------


## makiro3

Αυτό το ping σε interleaved path πως σας φαίνεται;

----------


## cnp5

> Aυτό πρώτη φορά το βλέπω!
> Αρνητικό πρόσημο;


Φυσιολογικό είναι  :Smile: 
απλός ξεπέρασες τα όρια των θετικών αριθμών 2.147.483.647 σε λάθη (32bit αριθμός) και από
(hex) 7FFFFFFF
(bin) 01111111 11111111 11111111 11111111
πήγε 
(hex) 80000000
(bin) 10000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Το κόκκινο έκανε τον αριθμό αρνητικό...  :Smile:

----------


## Tem

> Ευτυχώς έχω την πολύ καλή 24άρα του ΟΤΕ


μην λες μεγαλες κουβεντες γιατι και με την ΟΝ τ ιδια ελεγες.... :Whistle: [/quote]
δεν έχεις και άδικο γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται . Σε λίγο καιρό πάντως εγκαταλείπω το DSLAM Αμπελοκήπων και μετακομίζω σε σπίτι που είναι σε απόσταση περίπου 200 μέτρων απο το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ  :Worthy:

----------


## MarioF1

Εγώ πάντως πρέπει να κάνω τουλάχιστον 5 επανεκκινήσεις στο μόντεμ την ημέρα. Είμαι 3 μήνες στην ΟΝ και ποτέ δεν δούλεψε σωστά. Εχω κάνει αίτηση για φορητότητα σε άλλον πάροχο. Βαρέθηκα.

----------


## atheos71

> Φυσιολογικό είναι 
> απλός ξεπέρασες τα όρια των θετικών αριθμών 9223372036854775807 σε λάθη (64bit αριθμός) και από
> (hex) 7FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> (bin) 0111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
> πήγε 
> (hex) 8000000000000000 
> (bin) 10000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
> 
> Το κόκκινο έκανε τον αριθμό αρνητικό...


To αρνητικό πρόσημο θα συνεχίσει ,νομίζω,έως τελικής πτώσεως της γραμμής ,όπου θα
επέλθει μηδενισμός των τιμών;

----------


## cnp5

> To αρνητικό πρόσημο θα συνεχίσει ,νομίζω,έως τελικής πτώσεως της γραμμής ,όπου θα
> επέλθει μηδενισμός των τιμών;


όταν θα φτάσεις στη τιμή
11111111 11111111 11111111 11111111
FF FF FF FF
με το επόμενο λάθος θα κάνει overflow και reset στο 0  :Smile: 
και άντε πάλι από την αρχή  :Smile: 
Εκτός και αν κάνει crash το software του pirelli, αν το overflow περάσει σε μέρος της μνήμης του που ασχολείται με άλλα πράγματα  :Smile: , κάτι σαν το blue screen of death στα Windows...

Η μεταβλητή που κρατά τα λάθη είναι τύπου signed integer 32bit (4 bytes)
Οι τιμές που μπορεί να πάρει είναι από
-2.147.483.648 έως 2.147.483.647


Μόλις λοιπόν φτάσει στη τιμή -2.147.483.648 θα κάνει overflow (όπως είπα πριν) και θα αρχίσει να μετρά από το 0 πάλι...

----------


## atheos71

Θα γίνει αποσύνδεση ή το interface θα δείξει απλά το μηδενισμό στα λάθη;
Χθες ,και για πρώτη φορά ,έβγαλε αρνητικό αριθμό ,μνμ 2499.
Έδειξε να αποσυνδέεται (3 db) ,αλλά κατάφερε τελικά και κράτησε ...
Τώρα είμαι στο σύνηθες 5άρι...

----------


## cnp5

> Θα γίνει αποσύνδεση ή το interface θα δείξει απλά το μηδενισμό στα λάθη;


Ένα από τα δύο... όλα εξαρτώνται από το πως θα συμπεριφερθεί το pirelli στο overflow της μνήμης... Από 32bit χώρο στη μνήμη, η μεταβλητή θα καταλάβει 33bit. Το επιπλέον bit μπορεί να ανήκει σε άλλη μεταβλητή ή ακόμα χειρότερα σε κώδικα. 

Αν είναι σε κώδικα τότε το software του modem μάλλον θα κολλήσει και λογικά θα κάνει reset. 

Αν καταλάβει χώρο από άλλη μεταβλητή, η τιμή στο interface θα μηδενίσει και μια άλλη τιμή θα επηρεαστεί (ποια και με ποιο τρόπο δε ξέρω φυσικά...), ίσως η συμπεριφορά του pirelli να αλλάξει τότε...

Αν τέλος η μνήμη που θα κάνει overflow είναι κενή (κανείς δε τι χρησιμοποιεί) τότε το modem θα συνεχίσει να δουλεύει σωστά και θα αρχίσει να μετρά από την αρχή...

Εγώ πάντως θα έκανα restart το modem... γιατί να δοκιμάσεις τα όρια λειτουργίας του;

........Auto merged post: cnp5 added 6 Minutes and 5 Seconds later........




> Φυσιολογικό είναι 
> απλός ξεπέρασες τα όρια των θετικών αριθμών 9223372036854775807 σε λάθη (64bit αριθμός) και από
> (hex) 7FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> (bin) 0111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
> πήγε 
> (hex) 8000000000000000 
> (bin) 10000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
> 
> Το κόκκινο έκανε τον αριθμό αρνητικό...





> όταν θα φτάσεις στη τιμή
> 11111111 11111111 11111111 11111111 11111111 11111111 11111111 11111111
> FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF
> με το επόμενο λάθος θα κάνει overflow και reset στο 0 
> και άντε πάλι από την αρχή 
> Εκτός και αν κάνει crash το software του pirelli, αν το overflow περάσει σε μέρος της μνήμης του που ασχολείται με άλλα πράγματα , κάτι σαν το blue screen of death στα Windows...
> 
> Η μεταβλητή που κρατά τα λάθη είναι τύπου signed integer 64bit (8 bytes), ονομάζετε αλλιώς signed long long (ωραίο όνομα ε;  )
> Οι τιμές που μπορεί να πάρει είναι από
> ...





> Ένα από τα δύο... όλα εξαρτώνται από το πως θα συμπεριφερθεί το pirelli στο overflow της μνήμης... Από 64bit χώρο στη μνήμη, η μεταβλητή θα καταλάβει 65bit. Το επιπλέον bit μπορεί να ανήκει σε άλλη μεταβλητή ή ακόμα χειρότερα σε κώδικα. 
> 
> Αν είναι σε κώδικα τότε το software του modem μάλλον θα κολλήσει και λογικά θα κάνει reset. 
> 
> Αν καταλάβει χώρο από άλλη μεταβλητή, η τιμή στο interface θα μηδενίσει και μια άλλη τιμή θα επηρεαστεί (ποια και με ποιο τρόπο δε ξέρω φυσικά...), ίσως η συμπεριφορά του pirelli να αλλάξει τότε...
> 
> Αν τέλος η μνήμη που θα κάνει overflow είναι κενή (κανείς δε τι χρησιμοποιεί) τότε το modem θα συνεχίσει να δουλεύει σωστά και θα αρχίσει να μετρά από την αρχή...
> 
> Εγώ πάντως θα έκανα restart το modem... γιατί να δοκιμάσεις τα όρια λειτουργίας του;


Να διορθώσω ότι ο παραπάνω αριθμός είναι απλός integer... 32bit και όχι 64bit... δικό μου λάθος!  :Smile: 
παίρνει τιμές από -2.147.483.648 έως 2.147.483.647
έκανα δηλαδή λάθος στο εύρος των τιμών, η συμπεριφορά παραμένει η ίδια  :Smile: 
Διόρθωσα και τα προηγούμενα post...

----------


## atheos71

> Εγώ πάντως θα έκανα restart το modem... γιατί να δοκιμάσεις τα όρια λειτουργίας του;
> .....................................................................................................................
> Να διορθώσω ότι ο παραπάνω αριθμός είναι απλός integer... 32bit και όχι 64bit... δικό μου λάθος! 
> παίρνει τιμές από -2.147.483.648 έως 2.147.483.647
> έκανα δηλαδή λάθος στο εύρος των τιμών, η συμπεριφορά παραμένει η ίδια 
> Διόρθωσα και τα προηγούμενα post...


_Interleaved Path FEC Correction_* -2.086.129.090*
αυτή τη στιγμή.
Σύμφωνα με το ρυθμό δε θα αργήσει να φτάσει στον αριθμό που λες.
Ας δούμε ...

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μειώνεται ο αριθμός *-2.086.118.350*.

----------


## cnp5

> _Interleaved Path FEC Correction_* -2.086.129.090*
> αυτή τη στιγμή.
> Σύμφωνα με το ρυθμό δε θα αργήσει να φτάσει στον αριθμό που λες.
> Ας δούμε ...
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μειώνεται ο αριθμός *-2.086.118.350*.


Ναι, γιατί ο 10000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 είναι ο μέγιστος αρνητικός αριθμός
10000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 = -2.147.483.648
10000000 00000000 00000000 00000001 = -2.147.483.647
...
11111111 11111111 11111111 11111110 = -2
11111111 11111111 11111111 11111111 = -1

Περισσότερα θα βρεις εδώ...

έχουμε βγει όμως τελείως off topic!!  :Smile:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Ένα από τα δύο... όλα εξαρτώνται από το πως θα συμπεριφερθεί το pirelli στο overflow της μνήμης... Από 32bit χώρο στη μνήμη, η μεταβλητή θα καταλάβει 33bit. Το επιπλέον bit μπορεί να ανήκει σε άλλη μεταβλητή ή ακόμα χειρότερα σε κώδικα. 
> 
> Αν είναι σε κώδικα τότε το software του modem μάλλον θα κολλήσει και λογικά θα κάνει reset. 
> 
> Αν καταλάβει χώρο από άλλη μεταβλητή, η τιμή στο interface θα μηδενίσει και μια άλλη τιμή θα επηρεαστεί (ποια και με ποιο τρόπο δε ξέρω φυσικά...), ίσως η συμπεριφορά του pirelli να αλλάξει τότε...


Δεν βλέπω τον λόγο γιατί η μεταβλητή θα καταλάβει περισσότερο χώρο στην μνήμη. Οποιαδήποτε μεταβλητή καταλαμβάνει σταθερό χώρο στην μνήμη. Ο αριθμός απλά ξεπέρασε την μέγιστη θετική τιμή και έκανε wrap around, δηλάδή πήρε την μέγιστη αρνητική τιμή. Θα συνεχίσει να μειώνεται, θα φτάσει στο μηδέν, και θα ξαναρχίσει να αυξάνεται με θετικό πρόσιμο πάλι.

----------


## atheos71

> Δεν βλέπω τον λόγο γιατί η μεταβλητή θα καταλάβει περισσότερο χώρο στην μνήμη. Οποιαδήποτε μεταβλητή καταλαμβάνει σταθερό χώρο στην μνήμη. Ο αριθμός απλά ξεπέρασε την μέγιστη θετική τιμή και έκανε wrap around, δηλάδή πήρε την μέγιστη αρνητική τιμή. Θα συνεχίσει να μειώνεται, θα φτάσει στο μηδέν, και θα ξαναρχίσει να αυξάνεται με θετικό πρόσιμο πάλι.


Aυτό βλέπω ήδη να γίνεται ...

----------


## cnp5

> Δεν βλέπω τον λόγο γιατί η μεταβλητή θα καταλάβει περισσότερο χώρο στην μνήμη. Οποιαδήποτε μεταβλητή καταλαμβάνει σταθερό χώρο στην μνήμη. Ο αριθμός απλά ξεπέρασε την μέγιστη θετική τιμή και έκανε wrap around, δηλάδή πήρε την μέγιστη αρνητική τιμή. Θα συνεχίσει να μειώνεται, θα φτάσει στο μηδέν, και θα ξαναρχίσει να αυξάνεται με θετικό πρόσιμο πάλι.




Off Topic



Αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα που το πρόγραμμα θα δει και θα εκφράσει. Η συμπεριφορά της CPU και της ALU (Arithmetic Logic Unit) σε σχέση με τη μνήμη του συστήματος μπορούν να οδηγήσουν σε memory overflow, χωρίς το πρόγραμμα ποτέ να το καταλάβει. 
Το πρόγραμμα θα δει μόνο τα 32bit αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι ο επεξεργαστής θα γράψει μόνο τα 32bit στη μνήμη. Όλα εξαρτώνται από το hardware της συσκευής και τον compiler με τον οποίο το πρόγραμμα φτιάχτηκε. Συμφωνώ, πάντως μαζί σου, ότι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις memory overflow δε θα συμβεί.

----------


## costar

καλημερα παιδια

να κανω μια ερωτηση...

ειναι κανενας εδω  με ΟΝ  στην περιοχη  της ΔΑΦΝΗΣ ?

θελω να δω πως δουλευει το τηλεφωνο και το ιντερνετ  στη ΔΑΦΝΗ για να δω τι θα κανω εκει..

ευχαριστω 

Κωστας

----------


## karu

Γειά χαρά παιδιά μετα από κάμποσο καιρο ξανάρθα.Η on αρχίζει να με κερδίζει σαν ευχαριστημένο πελάτη
Το κτιριο που μένω αθήνα είναι 40 χρόνων γύρω στα 2 με 3 km απο το καφαο κι όμως μετά από προσπάθειες λίγο τα νεύρα τσατάλια και μία επίσκεψη στα κεντρικά της on όλα δουλεύουν καλά μάλιστα πρίν 5 μέρες με πήραν τηλ και μου ανεβάσαν λίγο την ταχυτητα...δεν αντέχει και πολλά γέρασε κι αυτη...αισίως στα 8 Μbit και tv μαζί με downloads καταφέρνουν να συνυπάρχουν αρμονικά.
Τώρα σαλόνικα με το wireless του γείτονα...ΤΟ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ  :Clap:

----------


## mizardas

> καλημερα παιδια
> 
> να κανω μια ερωτηση...
> 
> ειναι κανενας εδω  με ΟΝ  στην περιοχη  της ΔΑΦΝΗΣ ?
> 
> θελω να δω πως δουλευει το τηλεφωνο και το ιντερνετ  στη ΔΑΦΝΗ για να δω τι θα κανω εκει..
> 
> ευχαριστω 
> ...



Είμαι στην περιοχή της Δάφνης, πολύ κοντά στη Βουλιαγμένης πριν από την πλατεία Καλογήρων αν αυτό σε βοηθάει.
Στην προϋγούμενη σελίδα έχω γράψει εντυπώσεις.
Ευχαριστημένος, όλα παίζουν κανονικά. 
Συγχρονίζει στα 15227/1023 αλλά πρακτικά δεν έχω δει πάνω από 11035/804. 

PS. Διάβασα σε άλλο θέμα ότι περί τα 4500kbps τα έχουν δεσμεύσει για την ΤV. Αληθεύει?

----------


## Avesael

Μετα την αναβάθμιση των 03:00, έχουμε και λέμε:

1) Τηλεφωνία - Άψογη (Ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί)

2) Internet - Ταχύτατο και κλείδωμα πρώτη φορά μετά από 2 μήνες με την πρώτη, σε  Interleaved Path. Λάθη ελάχιστα προς το παρόν...

3) IPTV - Χωρίς προβλήματα


Ας ελπίσουμε να ήταν αυτές τις 3 ημέρες, η τελευταία ταλαιπωρία που είχαμε!

Καλημέρα σε όλους!  :Smile: 

Επίσης:

----------


## Tem

ολοκληρώθηκε λοιπόν και αυτή η αναβάθμιση. Ολα ΟΚ.

----------


## atheos71

> Μετα την αναβάθμιση των 03:00, έχουμε και λέμε:
> 
> 1) Τηλεφωνία - Άψογη (Ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί)
> 
> 2) Internet - Ταχύτατο και κλείδωμα πρώτη φορά μετά από 2 μήνες με την πρώτη, σε  Interleaved Path. Λάθη ελάχιστα προς το παρόν...
> 
> 3) IPTV - Χωρίς προβλήματα
> 
> 
> ...


Nα περιμένουμε κι εμείς οι δυτικοί την αναβάθμιση;
Γιατί τα προβλήματα(Αιγάλεω,Περιστέρι)συνεχίζονται ...

----------


## Avesael

Αφού ευχηθώ καλό μήνα σε όλους και λίγο πριν το 12μηνο στην ΟΝ, έχω να επισημάνω τα παρακάτω:

α) Παρά τις προσπάθειες που γίνονται με συχνές (σχεδόν καθημερινές και απροειδοποίητες             πολλές φορές) αναβαθμίσεις, σταθερότητα δεν υπάρχει στην παροχή των υπηρεσιών.
    Έχουμε όλοι εμείς οι συνδρομητές της ΟΝ φθάσει στο σημείο να κάνουμε το σταυρό μας   
    (οι χριστιανοί) κάθε μέρα και να ελέγχουμε τι δουλεύει, αν και πως...

β) Η αλήθεια είναι ότι προσπάθειες γίνονται, αλλά και εμείς δεν είμαστε "πειραματόζωα" για να         κάνουν την "έρευνα καλής λειτουργίας του εξοπλισμού τους"

γ) Ως η λιγότερη προβληματική υπηρεσία (στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των συνδρομητών)          φαίνεται πλέον να είναι αυτή του Internet.
    Η περισσότερο προβληματική δείχνει να είναι η τηλεφωνία (γεγονός απαράδεκτο στο έτος      2008).
    Για την IPTV δεν έχω να πω και πολλά. Εκτος του ότι η λειτουργία της είναι εξαρτώμενη 
    από αυτή του internet, γίνονται προσπάθειες να λυθούν και τα προβλήματα με τους  
    multicast servers και το λογισμικό του SetTop Box (Sagem).

δ) C.C. - ΟΥΔΕΝ ΣΧΟΛΙΟΝ

Γενικά θα έλεγα ότι σε σχέση με μεγάλο ποσοστό συνδρομητών της εταιρείας, εγώ έχω πολύ λιγότερα προβλήματα.
Αυτό όμως από μόνο του δε μου λέει κάτι...
Επιθυμώ να λαμβάνω τις υπηρεσίες που ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩΝΩ (ακόμα και αξίζουν 1 ευρώ, δεν έχει σημασία) και έχω κατανόηση σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις προβλημάτων, αλλά ΔΕΝ είμαι και ανόητος!
Ρίχνοντας μια ματιά γύρω μου δεν είναι ρόδινη η κατάσταση και με τους άλλους εναλλακτικούς, αλλά κάποιοι από αυτούς τουλάχιστον δείχνουν να ενδιαφέρονται περισσότερο να κρατήσουν του πελάτες - συνδρομητές τους...
Για τον Ο.Τ.Ε. δεν το συζητώ... Αν σταματήσει η γελοία χρέωση στις εθνικές κλήσεις, ίσως επιστρέψω κάποια στιγμή...
Εώς τότε, η ΟΝ έχει 1 μήνα μπροστά της να με πείσει ότι ΑΞΙΖΕΙ να παραμείνω σ'αυτήν και να μη συνεχίσω το "τηλεπικοινωνιακό μου ταξίδι στο γεμάτο φουρτούνες Ελληνικό Πέλαγος" προς αναζήτηση κάποιας "Τηλεπικοινωνιακής Ιθάκης" (Βλέπε NetOne ή Tellas)

----------


## atheos71

Eλπίζω να βελτιωθεί η εικόνα της ΟΝ ,αλλά δυστυχώς δεν το βλέπω.Και είναι αρκετός ο εναπομείνας χρόνος!
Για παράδειγμα ,εγώ θέλω 8 μήνες ακόμα ,άλλοι τώρα πρωτομπήκαν ,κι άλλοι ... περιμένουν ακόμα!
Όταν ο πειραμματισμός βαφτίζεται "αναβάθμιση" και αυτή τη χειρίζονται εκ των πραγμάτων μη γνώστες
του αντικειμένου ,τότε θα περιμένουμε ακόμη χειρότερα πράγματα.Δυστυχώς οι εντυπώσεις μου απ' την
εν λόγω εταιρεία είναι οι χείριστες ,σε βαθμό που με κάνει να μετανοώ που την επέλεξα ως πάροχό μου.
Φυσικά ,οι συστάσεις πλέον προς άλλους είναι αποτρεπτικές.

----------


## amora

> Eλπίζω να βελτιωθεί η εικόνα της ΟΝ ,αλλά δυστυχώς δεν το βλέπω.Και είναι αρκετός ο εναπομείνας χρόνος!
> Για παράδειγμα ,εγώ θέλω 8 μήνες ακόμα ,άλλοι τώρα πρωτομπήκαν ,κι άλλοι ... περιμένουν ακόμα!
> Όταν ο πειραμματισμός βαφτίζεται "αναβάθμιση" και αυτή τη χειρίζονται εκ των πραγμάτων μη γνώστες
> του αντικειμένου ,τότε θα περιμένουμε ακόμη χειρότερα πράγματα.Δυστυχώς οι εντυπώσεις μου απ' την
> εν λόγω εταιρεία είναι οι χείριστες ,σε βαθμό που με κάνει να μετανοώ που την επέλεξα ως πάροχό μου.
> Φυσικά ,οι συστάσεις πλέον προς άλλους είναι αποτρεπτικές.


Με κάλυψες απόλυτα...

----------


## polv

> Eλπίζω να βελτιωθεί η εικόνα της ΟΝ ,αλλά δυστυχώς δεν το βλέπω.Και είναι αρκετός ο εναπομείνας χρόνος!
> Για παράδειγμα ,εγώ θέλω 8 μήνες ακόμα ,άλλοι τώρα πρωτομπήκαν ,κι άλλοι ... περιμένουν ακόμα!
> Όταν ο πειραμματισμός βαφτίζεται "αναβάθμιση" και αυτή τη χειρίζονται εκ των πραγμάτων μη γνώστες
> του αντικειμένου ,τότε θα περιμένουμε ακόμη χειρότερα πράγματα.Δυστυχώς οι εντυπώσεις μου απ' την
> εν λόγω εταιρεία είναι οι χείριστες ,σε βαθμό που με κάνει να μετανοώ που την επέλεξα ως πάροχό μου.
> Φυσικά ,οι συστάσεις πλέον προς άλλους είναι αποτρεπτικές.


και εμένα το ίδιο :One thumb up:

----------


## intech

Αγαπητοί Φίλοι, καλο μήνα.

Μετα απο 8 μήνες, η προσωπική μου εμπειρία ειίναι οτι η ΟΝ βελτιώνεται.
Ημουν απο την αρχή¨"γκρινιάρης", ομως διαπιστώνω μεγάλη βελτίωση.
ΟΧΙ  ΣΤΟ CC.
Ομως το χρειαζομαι ολο και πιο λίγο.
Επειδή τελικά για οτι εχω πληρώσει, αισθάνομαι καλά, ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί
και να βελτιώνεται.
Αυτή ειναι η μέχρι σήμερα εμπειρία μου και γνώμη.

----------


## atheos71

Είναι ευχάριστο να υπάρχουν ικανοποιημένοι χρήστες κι έτσι θά 'πρεπε να συμβαίνει σ' όλους.
Στο βωμό της προχειρότητας και του γρήγορου κέρδους ,θυσιάζονται αβλεπεί οι έννοιες της
εντιμότητας και της σωστής  -υποσχόμενης/ων-  παροχής/ών.Αν υπήρχε ικανοποίηση ως ένα βαθμό,
ποιός ο λόγος παραπόνων κι εντάσεων;Επειδή τα προβλήματα ,τα γεννά αποκλειστικά πλέον,
η ... συμπαθής κατά τ' άλλα εταιρεία ,βγαίνει οργή ,αγανάκτηση κι ό,τι άλλο αρνητικό
συναίσθημα προς αυτήν.Για τη βιωσιμότητά της καλό θα ήταν να "σκύψει" πιο σοβαρά πλέον,
στα προβλήματα των πελατών της.Υπάρχει και το αύριο!

----------


## spiros315

Ας γράψω και εγώ την εμπειρία μου μετά από 8 μήνες με την ον.
Τηλέφωνο-Μετά από αρκετά προβλήματα τους πρώτους μήνες με διακοπές και αλλά πολλά θεματα η κατάσταση τους 2 τελευταίους μήνες έχει βελτιωθεί αρκετά και δεν αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα.
Ιντερνετ-Τον πρώτο καιρό ασχημα τα πράγματα με disconnects ασχημο browsing και δυσκολία με p2p λόγω κλειστών πορτών στο pirelli.Μετά τις αναβαθμίσεις που έγιναν σταδιακά  τώρα τα πράγματα είναι καλύτερα και το μόνο μου παράπονο είναι τα pings με ελληνικούς servers που δυσκολεύουν πολυ τα on line games.
TV-Τραγική κατάσταση τον πρώτο καιρό με συνεχή σπασίματα σε εικόνα και ήχο,προβλήματα με το sagem.Τώρα τα σπασίματα λιγότερα αλλά παραμένουν η ποιότητα των ελληνικών καναλιών χειρότερη ακόμα και απο την χειρότερη λήψη με κεραία.Στα θετικά η είσοδος νέων καναλιών με ενδιαφέρον όπως το rage.
call center-Απαράδεκτο στην αρχή με χρόνους αναμονής που ξεπερνούσαν και τη μιάμιση ώρα,ανίδεο προσωπικό και πλήρης εγκατάλειψη.Η κατάσταση βελτιώθηκε κάπως τον τελευταίο καιρό αλλά θέλει δουλειά ακόμα.
Ας γράψω και κάποια πράγματα που μου έκαναν εντύπωση.Με έχει επηρεάσει αρνητικά το γεγονός πως παρόλο εκατοντάδες χρήστες έκαναν ομαδική καταγγελία στην on η ίδια η εταιρία με απαξίωση αρνήθηκε καν να μπει στον κόπο να απαντήσει με ανακοίνωση.Επίσης το ότι δεν έχει ζητήσει συγνώμη στους πελάτες της για κατα τόπους τηλεφωνικές ή ιντερνετικές διακοπές για τις οποίες φέρει ευθύνη και τέλος το ότι ενώ πληρώνει τρελλά ποσά για διαφήμιση δεν αξιώθηκε να δώσει ένα πολύ μικρό ποσό για να ενταχθεί πλήρως στον aix και να εξαλείψει τα προβλήματα των gamers.
Πριν από 3 μήνες ήμουν πεπεισμένος πως θα έφευγα από την ον.Παρόλα αυτά υπάρχει βελτίωση τον τελευταίο καιρό και αν διορθωθούν κάποιες λεπτομέρειες και η εταιρία δείξει μεγαλύτερο σεβασμό στους πελάτες της θα παραμείνω.

----------


## atheos71

Mετά από κάνα τετράμηνο να περιμένω κι εγώ βελτιώσεις;(είμαι ήδη τέσσερεις μήνες στην ΟΝ) :Thinking: 
Είναι δυστυχώς ,τελείως *απαράδεκτη* ...

----------


## Tem

> ...Είναι δυστυχώς ,τελείως *απαράδεκτη* ...


και είναι και επιεικής ο χαρακτηρισμός αυτός  :Wink:

----------


## SpUga5

Συνδρομητής εδώ και 2 μήνες, απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος και στις 3 υπηρεσίες, το μόνο που χρήζει βελτίωσης είναι το ping σε ορισμένους servers κυρίως της forthnet μιας και για να έρθει το response περνάει μέσω Γερμανίας. 
Με τα δωρεάν τηλέφωνα ειδικά πρός Κύπρο έχω γλυτώσει πολλά ευρώ και συνολικά πληρώνω πολύ λιγότερα απότι με ΟΤΕ
Ιντερνετ όλα καλά πλήν των ping που προανέφερα...
Τηλεόραση όλα καλά, ειδικά το ON record είναι όλα τα λεφτά...Κάποια μικροπροβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται είναι του tv-box  και όχι της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας αφού με ένα restart του router επιλύονται!

Συνολικά είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος και δεν το κουνάω από τη ΟΝ! :One thumb up:

----------


## evagelos

> Συνδρομητής εδώ και 2 μήνες, απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος και στις 3 υπηρεσίες, το μόνο που χρήζει βελτίωσης είναι το ping σε ορισμένους servers κυρίως της forthnet μιας και για να έρθει το response περνάει μέσω Γερμανίας. 
> Με τα δωρεάν τηλέφωνα ειδικά πρός Κύπρο έχω γλυτώσει πολλά ευρώ και συνολικά πληρώνω πολύ λιγότερα απότι με ΟΤΕ
> Ιντερνετ όλα καλά πλήν των ping που προανέφερα...
> Τηλεόραση όλα καλά, ειδικά το ON record είναι όλα τα λεφτά...Κάποια μικροπροβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται είναι του tv-box  και όχι της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας αφού με ένα restart του router επιλύονται!
> 
> Συνολικά είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος και δεν το κουνάω από τη ΟΝ!



+1 και απο εμένα

----------


## mariosmenidi

Γεία σας παιδιά είμαι αναγνώστης του forum Αρκετό καιρό τώρα αλλά   πρώτη φορά τυχαίνει να Γράψω.Είμαι συνδρομητής της ON TELECOMS Λιγότερο από ένα μήνα Και ευτυχώς είμαι από τους τυχερούς με μία μικρή εξαίρεση.Η εξαίρεση είναι οι εξής.
Ενώ έχω πολύ καλό Download (  Downstream Attenuation 25 dB) = speedtest 11.00kbpm :Cool: 
Και πολύ καλό Upload (Upstream Attenuation 10 dB) = speedtest 1.00kbpm :Cool: 
Δεν τα πάω πολύ καλά με Noise Margin ( Downstream 6 dB , Upstream 8 dB) :Sorry: 
Και με το IPTV Όλα τέλεια!!! :ROFL: 
Μήπως μπορείτε να με  βοηθήσετε?
Τι θα πρέπει να κάνω στην περίπτωση του Noise Margin?
Πρέπει να ζητήσω κάτι από την ON TELECOMS Όπως ας πούμε να ζητήσω να μου δυναμώσουν ή χαμηλώσουν την ένταση της γραμμής μου? :Thinking:

----------


## dimitrispm

Ενεργοποιημένος από 4 Δεκεμβρίου σήμερα επιτέλους λύθηκε και το πρόβλημα με iptv (είχε δηλωθεί λάθος mac address του router αφού ο κουριερ που έφερε τον εξοπλισμό τα είχε μπερδέψει.. ενα μπάχαλο τελος πάντων.)
Από σήμερα λοιπόν που τα έχω όλα μπορώ να πω ότι και από τις τρεις υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνία, ιντερνετ και τv είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα (η tv από ότι είδα μέχρι τώρα είναι άψογη, με πολύ καλή εικόνα σε όλα τα κανάλια χωρίς σπασίματα ή ότιδήποτε άλλο).

Γενικά θα ήμουν απολύτως ευχαριστήμενος αν δεν με είχε ξενερώσει το μπάχαλο που επικρατεί με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών. Η κατάσταση είναι τραγική... 

Ελπίζω από εδώ και πέρα λιγότερη επαφή με το cc της ΟΝ (αν και έχω ακόμα κάποιες εκρεμμότητες για το λογαριασμό) και οι υπηρεσίες το ίδιο καλές και ακόμα καλύτερες.

----------


## dimitris85

Τι να σας πρωτοπώ???Καταρχάς 3 μήνες το ίντερνετ συνέχεια προβλήματα, έχω το γνωστό πρόβλημα με τις 200 σελ. στο φόρουμ που λύνεται με ρεσέτ το θέμα είναι οτι σε μένα παρουσιάζεται με τεράστια συχνόυητα ητοι κάθε 1 ώρα....Ενδεικτικά έχω στείλει 4 φάξ, 3 μηνύματα στο ΜΥ ΟΝ πάνω απο 8 κλήσεις σε τεχνικό (1 ώρα κάθε φορά) καμία απάντηση , καμία λύση...Ακούστε και αυτό:Μου ήρθε ο καινούργιος λογαρ. και συμπεριελάμβανε και τον προηγούμενο.Παίρνω τηλέφωνο να το λύσω ,με μεταφέρουν 4 φορές και ο δήθεν υπεύθυνος μου λέει απλά θα σας ειδοποιήσουμε χωρίς να μου πεί πως και γιατί, ακόμα περιμένω....Τους λέω δώστε μου με την ευκαιρία και έναν τεχνικό .Τελικά  μετά απο 1 ώρα μιλάω με κάποιον τεχνικό που μου ζήταγε μου ζήταγε στοιχεία περίμενα κάνα εικοσάλεπτο και μου λέει η αίτηση σας θα προωθηθεί στο αρμόδιο(???ποιό είναι αυτο??????) τμήμα...και μετά μου λες μόνο απαράδεκτοι??Η ΟΝ σε λίγα χρόνια και να με θυμηθείτε θα γίνει σεμινάριο σε τμήματα μάνατζερ πως να φτιάξεις μια μεγάλη εταιρία και μετά να τη καταστρέψεις....

----------


## SpUga5

Της ΟΝ η καρδιά είναι μια άβυσσος, πότε κόλαση κα πότε ο παρααδεισοοος... :Drunk: 
Καλημέρα :Razz:

----------


## Tem

> .....Τελικά  μετά απο 1 ώρα μιλάω με κάποιον τεχνικό που μου ζήταγε μου ζήταγε στοιχεία περίμενα κάνα εικοσάλεπτο και μου λέει η αίτηση σας θα προωθηθεί στο αρμόδιο(???ποιό είναι αυτο??????) τμήμα...


αρμόδιο είναι το τεχνικό τμήμα. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει συνήθως σε όλους όσους επικοινωνούν με την ΟΝ τον τελευταίο καιρό. Προφανώς ενώ έχεις υποτίθεται συνδεθεί με το τεχνικό τμήμα , μάλλον τελικά μιλάς με απλό υπάλληλο

----------


## kostanen

> αρμόδιο είναι το τεχνικό τμήμα. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει συνήθως σε όλους όσους επικοινωνούν με την ΟΝ τον τελευταίο καιρό. Προφανώς ενώ έχεις υποτίθεται συνδεθεί με το τεχνικό τμήμα , μάλλον τελικά μιλάς με απλό υπάλληλο


Και αυτό ακριβώς ήθελα να ρωτήσω σήμερα.....
Μας έχουν αφαιρέσει το δικαίωμα να μιλάμε άμεσα πλέον με τεχνικό ???
Χθες ήταν η τρίτη φορά από την αρχή του έτους που χρειάστηκε να τους καλέσω και μονίμως η απάντηση του cc ήταν "ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ". Γιατί Κύριοι ??? Τι έχει αλλάξει ??? 
Είχα κάνει μια αναφορά αποσυνδέσεων την 28/12/07 και ο τεχνικό με κάλεσε στο τέλος Ιανουαρίου. Πάλι καλά που το πρόβλημα ήταν προσωρινό και επιδιορθώθηκε από αυτούς αλλιώς θα περίμενα 1 μήνα για την επίλυση του ???
Ερχόμενος στο παρρόν από χθες 7/2 χωρίς κάποια αιτία δεν έχω ταχύτητα στο internet. Θεωρητικά με έχουν συγχρονίσει στα 9Μbps (λόγω θορύβου) και αυτό ήταν σταθερό γιατί από την Οκτώβριο που συνδέθεκα τα speedtest μου ήταν ΟΛΑ στα 6,5-6,8Mbps το οποίο δεν εξετάζω σαν απόλυτη τιμή αλλά μου αρκούσε η σταθερότητά του. Από χθες και με άπειρες επανεκινήσεις στο Πιρελλι και χωρις να μεταβληθούν λοιπά στατιστικά, τα τεστ πάνε εως 3,5Mbps και φυσικά για τηλεόραση ούτε λόγος.
Ποτε θα μιλήσω με τεχνικό (που αναγκαστικά θα περιμένω τηλεφωνό του), μετά από ένα μήνα ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ?????  :Thumb down: 
ΕΛΕΩΣ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ, αν δεν ήταν η iptv που λόγω κακής λήψης από την κεραία μου, με εξυπηρετεί και ας έχει τα προβληματάκια της, ΘΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ πΟΤΕ......  :Evil:

----------


## alxpro

Tελικα υπαρχουν και καποιοι αλλοι που δεν εχουν προβληματα με την ον.Νομιζα οτι ειχα μεινει μονος,λολ.
Λοιπον απο Οκτωβρη ενεργοποιημενος και απο ταχυτητες δεν εχω προβληματα.Κατεβαζω max με 1,2mbps με download manager και max 1mbps απο p2p.Οnline gaming ειμαι ικανοποιημενος αναλογιζομενος οτι παιζω σε αμερικανικους σερβερς και αναγκαστικα κατω απο 130πινγκ δε πεφτω.Γενικα αποσυνδεσεις και λοιπα δεν εχω συναντησει,upload με εχει σωσει μαχ 95kbps.Αυτα απο νετ
Απο τηλεφωνο μονο τον πρωτο μηνα ειχαμε προβληματα και απο κει κ περα μεχρι κ σημερα ολα οκ.Αυτο το τσαμπα μας εχει σωσει απο τον βραχνα του Ποτε και ειδικα εμεις που κανουμε και καποια τηλ Αμερικη
Η τηλεοραση και αυτη καλη αν κ δεν τη χρησημοποιω ιδιαιτερα.
Μονο οι λογαριασμοι να μην ερχονται τελευταια στιγμη 
Κατα τ'αλλα η μεχρι στιγμης Ον εμπειρια ειναι μια χαρα
Βασικα οπως εχω καταλαβει ειναι πως θα σου κατσει απο την αρχη τι να πω με τοσα που διαβαζω απο αλλους

----------


## papakion

Ετσι ετσι, οπως το λες... και μενα μου εχει κατσει καλα. Αυτο παλι με τους λογαρισμούς δεν ειναι παντα θέμα της On καθως στην περίπτωσή μου δειχνει να φταιει το ταχυδρομείο της περιοχής μου. Αλλα και πάλι μην μασας, δεν σου κόβουν το λογαριασμό αν δεν πληρώσεις στην λήξη του!

----------


## amora

Όσο περισσότερο διαβάζω τα posts τόσο περισσότερο επιβεβαιώνεται ότι όσοι είναι πάνω από τα 27-28dB attenuation έχουν πρόβλημα  :Thinking:

----------


## papakion

γιατι? ειπα εγω οτι εχω πρόβλημα? *37db*

----------


## amora

Δεν αναφέρθηκα σε εσένα  :Razz: . Να το επαναδιατυπώσω πιο σωστά: οι περισσότεροι που έχουν πρόβλημα έχουν πάνω από 27-28dB attenuation. Κυρίως το πρόβλημα με το κόλλημα της γραμμής.

----------


## CMS

Εδώ δεν έχει πρόβλημα ο AnastasiosK με attenuation 42 που συγχρονίζει στα 5 Mbps ... :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




			είναι θέμα ζεν και εσωτερικής πειθαρχίας  :Crazy: 




είναι θέμα γραμμής ... όσο πιο κοντά τόσο πιο καλά για το adsl2+ ...

όσο πιο καθαρή η γραμμή ... τόσο πιο σταθερό το adsl2+ ..αφού έχεις καλύτερο προφίλ SNR έστω κι αν είναι χαμηλά ...

και τελευταία τα φαινόμενα δείχνουν ότι από τις πολλές νέες συνδέσεις adsl ...μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει και το πήξιμο στα DSLAM ...έτσι αν μαζευτούν πολλοί πάνω στις ίδιες κάρτες ... χαλάει ακόμα και μία καλή σύνδεση ...

----------


## kostanen

επανέρχομαι και ξαναρωτώ. Γιατι *δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε απευθείας πλέον με τεχνικό???*  Μήπως αυτό είναι ΑΚΟΜΑ μεγαλύτερο ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ από όλα όσα μας έχουν τύχει ή όχι ακόμα ???
Πως θα επιλύουμε τα μικρά ή μεγάλα προβλήματα ???
Αυτό μας ΑΦΟΡΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ακόμα και όσουν εως τώρα δεν είχαν θέμα, κάποια στιγμή θα χρειαστούν.

----------


## CMS

> επανέρχομαι και ξαναρωτώ. Γιατι *δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε απευθείας πλέον με τεχνικό???*  Μήπως αυτό είναι ΑΚΟΜΑ μεγαλύτερο ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ από όλα όσα μας έχουν τύχει ή όχι ακόμα ???
> Πως θα επιλύουμε τα μικρά ή μεγάλα προβλήματα ???
> Αυτό μας ΑΦΟΡΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ακόμα και όσουν εως τώρα δεν είχαν θέμα, κάποια στιγμή θα χρειαστούν.


Υπάρχει μία ατζέντα με 15 θέματα συζήτησης με την διοίκηση της ΟΝ ... ο τρόπος άμεσης επικοινωνίας του χρήστη internet (τηλεφωνικά ή ηλεκτρονικά) με τεχνικούς της ΟΝ είναι ένα από τα θέματα αυτά ... περιμένουμε εξελίξεις στα θέματα αυτά, τουλάχιστον μία υπεύθυνη απάντηση την επόμενη εβδομάδα ...

Κανονικά μέχρι σήμερα σπανίως μιλάγατε με τεχνικό όποτε καλούσατε εσείς ,... αφήνατε μήνυμα ...κάποια στιγμή σας καλούσε ο αληθινός τεχνικός από το data center της ΟΝ ...

Αυτό παλεύουμε να αλλάξει ...ο τρόπος επικοινωνίας και ο χρόνος απόκρισης αληθινού τεχνικού στον χρήστη ...

----------


## kostanen

Την συγκεκριμένη ατζέντα που αναφέρεις, την έχω υπογράψει και εγώ και όντως έχεις δίκιο, το θέμα που θίγω περιλαμβάνεται σε αυτήν. Το κωμικοτραγικό της υπόθεσης είναι οτι την στιγμή που την υπογράφαμε το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα εγώ προσωπικά δεν το είχα αντιμετοπίσει ποτέ (μπορεί να έχω αναμείνει στο τηλέφωνο και 1,5ωρα αλλά στο τέλος ΠΑΝΤΑ μίλαγα με τεχνικό), οπότε παρατηρώ οτι οι εξελίξεις οδεύουν προς το χειρότερο παρά την καταγγελία μας.

----------


## CMS

> Την συγκεκριμένη ατζέντα που αναφέρεις, την έχω υπογράψει και εγώ και όντως έχεις δίκιο, το θέμα που θίγω περιλαμβάνεται σε αυτήν. Το κωμικοτραγικό της υπόθεσης είναι οτι την στιγμή που την υπογράφαμε το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα εγώ προσωπικά δεν το είχα αντιμετοπίσει ποτέ (μπορεί να έχω αναμείνει στο τηλέφωνο και 1,5ωρα αλλά στο τέλος ΠΑΝΤΑ μίλαγα με τεχνικό), οπότε παρατηρώ οτι οι εξελίξεις οδεύουν προς το χειρότερο παρά την καταγγελία μας.


Δεν αναφέρομαι στην ατζέντα της καταγγελίας ... :Wink: 

Η ατζέντα θεμάτων / προβλημάτων αλλά και προτάσεων από την πλευρά μας αποτελεί μία άλλη πρωτοβουλία με καλή θέληση προς την ΟΝ ...τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες έχουν ξανά επαναληφθεί στο παρελθόν με καλά αποτελέσματα ...  :Smile:

----------


## cnp5

> επανέρχομαι και ξαναρωτώ. Γιατι *δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε απευθείας πλέον με τεχνικό???*  Μήπως αυτό είναι ΑΚΟΜΑ μεγαλύτερο ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ από όλα όσα μας έχουν τύχει ή όχι ακόμα ???
> Πως θα επιλύουμε τα μικρά ή μεγάλα προβλήματα ???
> Αυτό μας ΑΦΟΡΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ακόμα και όσουν εως τώρα δεν είχαν θέμα, κάποια στιγμή θα χρειαστούν.


Λογικό αυτό που ζητάς... αλλά καμία εταιρία δε προωθεί τα τηλέφωνα στο πραγματικό τεχνικό τμήμα... και φυσικά αν έχει άλλη εταιρία για το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο (όπως η On) είναι πολύ δύσκολο αν όχι αδύνατο να συνδέσει κάποιο πελάτη με τεχνικό αφού τα κέντρα στην ουσία είναι διαφορετικά. 
Το πρόβλημα στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο της On είναι η ελλιπής εκπαίδευση του προσωπικού για θέματα ADSL και ποιο συγκεκριμένα για τεχνικά θέματα στις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει η On. 

Από τη μια πλευρά έχουμε πελάτες που δε ξέρουν (και δε χρειάζεται να ξέρουν) τεχνικά θέματα για της υπηρεσίες που δέχονται, με συνέπεια να μη μπορούν να περιγράψουν σωστά και με λεπτομέρειες το ακριβές πρόβλημα που έχουν.
Από την άλλη έχουμε τηλεφωνητές που δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερες γνώσης στη τεχνολογία του ADSL και έχουν ελλιπή (το λιγότερο) εκπαίδευση στις υπηρεσίες και τα πιθανά προβλήματα που μπορεί κάποιος πελάτης να αντιμετωπίσει. 
Τέλος η επικοινωνία γίνετε με αποστολή emails από το call center στο τεχνικό τμήμα και μάλιστα όχι τυποποιημένα emails (αναλόγως με το πρόβλημα) αλλά ο κάθε ένας υπάλληλος γράφει αυτό που ο ίδιος κατάλαβε από το πρόβλημα.

Σας θυμίζει τίποτα η παραπάνω διαδικασία; Σπασμένο τηλέφωνο... 
Αυτό που εμείς μπορούμε να κάνουμε για να βελτιώσουμε τη διαδικασία είναι :

Να προσπαθήσουμε να είμαστε ήρεμοι (βασικό... αλλά μετά από πολλά λεπτά αναμονής και μετά από πολλές άσχετες ερωτήσεις για το πρόβλημα... είναι λίγο δύσκολο).Να προσπαθούμε να είμαστε όσο το δυνατόν ποιο αναλυτικοί για το πρόβλημά μας.Να ζητάμε να μας διαβάσουν τι έγραψαν στην αναφορά τους... πολλές φορές, το πρόβλημά μας, γράφετε περιληπτικά και βιαστικά πχ "πρόβλημα στο τηλέφωνο"...

Τι θα δώσει πραγματική λύση στο πρόβλημα;
Η δημιουργία τμήματος εξυπηρέτησης και καταγραφής τεχνικών προβλημάτων, στελεχωμένο από υπαλλήλους της On εκπαιδευμένους πάνω στα πιθανά τεχνικά προβλήματα των υπηρεσιών της On. Φυσικά αυτό το τεχνικό τμήμα θα πρέπει να είναι άμεσα προσβάσιμο από του πελάτες της On.
Η δημιουργία τυποποιημένης επικοινωνίας μεταξύ του παραπάνω τμήματος και του τεχνικού προσωπικού της On. Κάθε καταγραφή προβλήματος θα πρέπει να παίρνει κάποιον αριθμό ταυτότητας που θα το ακολουθεί σε όλη του τη "ζωή" (τον πορεία επίλυσης του προβλήματος). Αυτός ο αριθμός θα πρέπει να γίνετε γνωστός στον πελάτη, ταυτόχρονα με τη καταγραφή του προβλήματος.
Η δυνατότητα δήλωσης προβλήματος μέσω σελίδας στο site της On ή του MyOn (κάτι που ξέρω ότι εδώ και 3 μήνες είναι υπό κατασκευή). Καλό θα είναι η σελίδα αυτή να συνοδεύεται με κάποιο τρόπο παρακολούθησης, από τον πελάτη, της πορείας του προβλήματος (το κάνουν πολλές εταιρίες στο εξωτερικό και σίγουρα θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή και εδώ).

Τα παραπάνω έχουν ειπωθεί σε απ' ευθείας συνομιλίες που έχουμε κάνει, διάφορα άτομα εδώ, με στελέχη της On και σε συναντήσεις που έχουμε κάνει μαζί τους (και φυσικά θα επαναληφθεί και στις μελλοντικές, αν υπάρξουν συναντήσεις).



Off Topic


		Έκθεση ιδεών κατέληξε...  :Smile:

----------


## amora

:Respekt:  @ cnp5

----------


## SpUga5

> Tελικα υπαρχουν και καποιοι αλλοι που δεν εχουν προβληματα με την ον.Νομιζα οτι ειχα μεινει μονος,λολ.
> Λοιπον απο Οκτωβρη ενεργοποιημενος και απο ταχυτητες δεν εχω προβληματα.Κατεβαζω max με 1,2mbps με download manager και max 1mbps απο p2p.Οnline gaming ειμαι ικανοποιημενος αναλογιζομενος οτι παιζω σε αμερικανικους σερβερς και αναγκαστικα κατω απο 130πινγκ δε πεφτω.Γενικα αποσυνδεσεις και λοιπα δεν εχω συναντησει,upload με εχει σωσει μαχ 95kbps.


Γιατί δεν παίζεις σε Γερμανία-Γαλλία-Αγγλία όπου το ping είναι γύρς στο 70-90? :Thinking:

----------


## goddesszoi

Εγώ ένα έχω να πω!Σε όλα μπορώ να δώσω τόπο στην οργή...Αλλά να μην μπορώ να μιλήσω πλέον με τεχνικό ρε παιδιά;;Έλεος δηλαδή...Αυτό ποτέ κ σε καμία άλλη εταιρία ,εμένα προσωπικά, δεν μου έχει τύχει...

Κ εν τέλει,ωραία  εγώ προσωπικά δεν μπορώ πλέον να μιλήσω με τεχνικό.Εκείνοι που με διαβεβαιώνουν ότι θα προωθήσουν το πρόβλημα στο "τεχνικό τμήμα",γιατί δεν τον κάνουν;;;

Δηλαδή αν έχουν βαρέσει διάλυση να μας το πουν να πράξουμε αναλόγως...

----------


## kkasf

Μιλώντας ως καταναλωτής:

- Δεν με ενδιαφέρει πως λειτουργεί η ON στο εσωτερικό της
- Δεν θέλω να ασχοληθώ να μάθω ποια είναι τα τεχνικά προβληματα της ON και της κάθε ON.
- Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω πως δουλεύει η ADSL τεχνολογία, τα routers, οι κατανεμητές, τα DSLAMs, τα splitters, τα filters κλπ.

- Με ενδιαφέρει να παίρνω τις υπηρεσίες που πληρώνω ή να πληρώνω ανάλογα με τις υπηρεσιες που μου παρέχουν
- Αν έχω πρόβλημα να με βοηθήσουν για τους περιγράψω το πρόβλημα και να το λύσουν μόνοι τους
- Αν το πρόβλημα μου είναι στις εγκαταστάσεις μου, να με οδηγήσουν στο πρόβλημα ώστε να το λύσω εγώ (μέσω ειδικευμένου τεχνικού εγκαταστάσεων)

Αυτά ζητάω ως καταναλωτής. Παράλογο ;

Ως επαγγελματίας στον χώρο της πληροφορικής, ναι με ενδιαφερει (και γι΄αυτο ασχολούμαι) να μάθω κάποια πράγματα παραπάνω ... 

αλλά μέχρι εκεί.





Off Topic


		και πραγματικά είναι θεού έργο που υπαρχει το adslgr.com που μας δίνει λυσεις, αποψεις και οδηγιες για το πως να κάνουμε κάποια πράγματα (τεχνικά και μη) μέσω όλων αυτών των ανθρώπων που στον ελεύθερο τους χρόνο βρίσκονται έδω για να συμμετέχουν ενεργα.

----------


## atheos71

> Μιλώντας ως καταναλωτής:
> 
> - Δεν με ενδιαφέρει πως λειτουργεί η ON στο εσωτερικό της
> - Δεν θέλω να ασχοληθώ να μάθω ποια είναι τα τεχνικά προβληματα της ON και της κάθε ON.
> - Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω πως δουλεύει η ADSL τεχνολογία, τα routers, οι κατανεμητές, τα DSLAMs, τα splitters, τα filters κλπ.
> 
> - Με ενδιαφέρει να παίρνω τις υπηρεσίες που πληρώνω ή να πληρώνω ανάλογα με τις υπηρεσιες που μου παρέχουν
> - Αν έχω πρόβλημα να με βοηθήσουν για τους περιγράψω το πρόβλημα και να το λύσουν μόνοι τους
> - Αν το πρόβλημα μου είναι στις εγκαταστάσεις μου, να με οδηγήσουν στο πρόβλημα ώστε να το λύσω εγώ (μέσω ειδικευμένου τεχνικού εγκαταστάσεων)
> ...


Λογικότατο. :One thumb up: 


Off Topic


		Έργο ανθρώπων είναι

----------


## giwrgosth

Αυτή η ιστορία με τους εναλλακτικούς και ειδικά με την ΟΝ που τη ζούμε καθημερινά και τους τεχνικούς τους είναι μια αηδία πια! Πληρώνουμε υπηρεσίες και δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε με τεχνικό όταν έχουν πρόβλημα! Η δική μου εταιρεία που δεν έχει πελάτες, τηλεοπτικός σταθμός είναι, πληρώνει τεχνικούς και μάλιστα όχι ανεκπαίδευτους πιτσιρικάδες με 600 ευρώ, αλλά τεχνικούς με μεγάλη πείρα με 1.600 ευρώ το μήνα, Κυριακές, αργίες, Πάσχα, Χριστούγεννα, νύχτες κλπ για να μιλάνε με τους τηλεθεατές που έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα στη λήψη και να τους βρίσκουν αν είναι εφικτό λύση. Πολλές φορές μάλιστα πάμε και επί τόπου και όχι μόνο στην Αθήνα αλλά και στην επαρχία, φυσικά πάντα με έξοδα της εταιρείας, με εκτός έδρας, υπερωρίες κλπ για να δούμε από κοντά προβλήματα που μας λένε οι τηλεθεατές.
Πόσο δύσκολο είναι πια για την ΟΝ και την κάθε ΟΝ να προσλάβει 5-6 άτομα ειδικευμένα στον τομέα να μιλάνε με τους πελάτες που έχουν πρόβλημα και να βρίσκουν κάποια λύση, ή έστω να δείχνουν πως υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον? Εγώ όσες φορές μίλησα με "τεχνικό" της ΟΝ ένιωσα λίγο Μογγόλος, γιατί αυτά που μου έλεγαν δεν ήταν λόγια τεχνικού ηλεκτρονικού, αλλά αλλαντοπώλη που διαβάζει κάποιο χαρτί.

----------


## fgoulio

Αίτηση τηλεφωνικά στις 17/12/2007
Διακοπή υπάρχουσας γραμμής 23/1/2008 16.00 (ISDN ΟΤΕ).
Ενεργοποίηση στις 24/1/2008 20.00
Τον router μου τον έστειλαν με ΕΛΤΑ courier και τον μάζεψα εγώ στις 24/1/2008 κατόπιν επικοινωνίας με ON (να μάθω πως τον έστειλαν) και ΕΛΤΑ (να μάθω πότε θα μου τον παραδώσουν). Τον σύνδεσα γύρω στις 18.00 και 2 ώρες μετά είχα τηλέφωνο (δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάποια σχέση).
Εμεινα γύρω στις 28 ώρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο.

Τηλεφωνία. Κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι στιγμής (αστικά, υπεραστικά, εξωτερικό).

Internet. Κατάφερα να συνδεθώ χωρίς πρόβλημα από τις 25/1/2008 (κατόπιν επικοινωνίας με ON-μία κλήση). Δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει αποσυνδέσεις, βέβαια ο router δεν έχει μείνει ανοιχτός ποτέ πάνω από 48 ώρες.

Τηλεόραση. Δεν πήρα.

Μέχρι στιγμής (2 εβδομάδες) δεν αντιμετωπίζω κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## atheos71

Φαίνεται να σού "κατσε" καλά κι έτσι να παραμείνει :One thumb up: 
Τί attn & snr έχεις;

----------


## fgoulio

Ναι φαίνεται ότι όλα πήγαν καλά.
Θα τα ενημερώσω στο προφιλ το βράδυ που θα είμαι σπίτι, το snr νομίζω 6 6 και το attn 15 25, δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως.

Πως θα βρω το DSLAM που ανήκω;

----------


## atheos71

> Ναι φαίνεται ότι όλα πήγαν καλά.
> Θα τα ενημερώσω στο προφιλ το βράδυ που θα είμαι σπίτι, το snr νομίζω 6 6 και το attn 15 25, δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως.
> 
> Πως θα βρω το DSLAM που ανήκω;


Bάλε τον τηλεφωνικό σου αριθμό εδώ

----------


## fgoulio

Σ'ευχαριστώ atheos71.

Your phone number is associated to the CentralOffice: AG. PARASKEVI of the wider Area: AG. PARASKEVI
στον χάρτη όμως δεν μπορώ να βρω Αγία Παρασκευή.

----------


## CMS

> στον χάρτη όμως δεν μπορώ να βρω Αγία Παρασκευή.


ρίξε μια ματιά... :Whistle:

----------


## atheos71

Tο DSLAM που βρίσκεσαι είναι Αγία Παρασκευή.Για κοίταξε άλλους συνδρομητές που βρίσκονται στο ίδιο
DSLAM με σένα ,για να δεις πάνω-κάτω τί γίνεται.Με 25 db στο Downstream Attenuation νομίζω πως θά
'σαι καλά.
Edit: [ Λησμόνησα το χάρτη. ]

----------


## polv

> Αυτή η ιστορία με τους εναλλακτικούς και ειδικά με την ΟΝ που τη ζούμε καθημερινά και τους τεχνικούς τους είναι μια αηδία πια! Πληρώνουμε υπηρεσίες και δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε με τεχνικό όταν έχουν πρόβλημα! Η δική μου εταιρεία που δεν έχει πελάτες, τηλεοπτικός σταθμός είναι, πληρώνει τεχνικούς και μάλιστα όχι ανεκπαίδευτους πιτσιρικάδες με 600 ευρώ, αλλά τεχνικούς με μεγάλη πείρα με 1.600 ευρώ το μήνα, Κυριακές, αργίες, Πάσχα, Χριστούγεννα, νύχτες κλπ για να μιλάνε με τους τηλεθεατές που έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα στη λήψη και να τους βρίσκουν αν είναι εφικτό λύση. Πολλές φορές μάλιστα πάμε και επί τόπου και όχι μόνο στην Αθήνα αλλά και στην επαρχία, φυσικά πάντα με έξοδα της εταιρείας, με εκτός έδρας, υπερωρίες κλπ για να δούμε από κοντά προβλήματα που μας λένε οι τηλεθεατές.
> Πόσο δύσκολο είναι πια για την ΟΝ και την κάθε ΟΝ να προσλάβει 5-6 άτομα ειδικευμένα στον τομέα να μιλάνε με τους πελάτες που έχουν πρόβλημα και να βρίσκουν κάποια λύση, ή έστω να δείχνουν πως υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον? Εγώ όσες φορές μίλησα με "τεχνικό" της ΟΝ ένιωσα λίγο Μογγόλος, γιατί αυτά που μου έλεγαν δεν ήταν λόγια τεχνικού ηλεκτρονικού, αλλά αλλαντοπώλη που διαβάζει κάποιο χαρτί.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...48#post1787948

Γιά διαβάστε εδώ.Τελικά υπάρχουν και σοβαρές εταιρίες με σοβαρούς και άμεσους τεχνικούς.
Είναι η δική μου ιστορία.

----------


## giwrgosth

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...48#post1787948
> 
> Γιά διαβάστε εδώ.Τελικά υπάρχουν και σοβαρές εταιρίες με σοβαρούς και άμεσους τεχνικούς.
> Είναι η δική μου ιστορία.


Μα γι΄αυτό γράφω "και ειδικά με την ΟΝ", γιατί αυτή ξέρουμε καλά πως (μας) δουλεύει. Σίγουρα δεν τσουβαλιάζω όλες τις εταιρείες και μακάρι η ΟΝ να είναι η εξαίρεση.

----------


## alxpro

> Γιατί δεν παίζεις σε Γερμανία-Γαλλία-Αγγλία όπου το ping είναι γύρς στο 70-90?


παιζω unreal tournament 3 στο ps3 oπου το παιχνιδι εχει κυκλοφορησει μονο στην αμερικη οποτε μονο εκει βρισκω servers για τωρα.το χαμηλοτερο 130 με Μ.Ο τα 170.τωρα στο 360 που παιζω halo η cod4 η μπαρουλα ειναι πρασινη συνηθως.αλλα δε ξερω πινγκς στο 360 συνηθως δε τα παρουσιαζει ετσι

----------


## WagItchyef

Αυτό που νομίζω ότι πρέπει να κάνει η ΟΝ είναι να προσλάβει δικό της προσωπικό για το CC της.

----------


## kkasf

Από disconnects πως παμε ?

Κάθε βράδι κάνω και από ένα reset για να έρθει στα ίσια του.

----------


## fgoulio

> Ναι φαίνεται ότι όλα πήγαν καλά.
> Θα τα ενημερώσω στο προφιλ το βράδυ που θα είμαι σπίτι, το snr νομίζω 6 6 και το attn 15 25, δεν είμαι σίγουρος όμως.
> 
> Πως θα βρω το DSLAM που ανήκω;


Τελικά δεν θυμόμουν καλά...
Οι τιμές είναι SNR Up=7/D=6 και ATTN Up=20/D=39.
Data Up=964/D=11434.

----------


## kostanen

φίλοι μου τα νέυρα μου αρχίζουν και τρελένονται,
από την Πέμπτη 7/2/08 έχει πέσει η ταχύτητά μου (speedtest απο 6.5Mbps σε 3.2Mbps) με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να δω καθόλου τηλεόραση, και χωρίς να μου έχει δώσει η Ον κάποια λύση. Μια φορά κατάφερα και μίλησα με τεχνικό που μου είπε ότι βλέπει την γραμμή μου εντάξυ.
Αν μπορεί να σκεφτεί λύση κάποιος από εσας θα το εκτιμούσα....

p.s. restart, βγάλσιμο όλων των συσκευών και λοιπες ενέργειες έχουν ήδη γίνει.

----------


## captain556

Ας γραψω και γω τις εντυπωσεις μου.9Να ακοθστει και μια καλη εντυπωση)
Εκανα αιτιση τελη δεκεμβριου και ενεργοποιθηκα τελη ιανουαριου.
1.5 μηνας περιπου.

Πριν ενεργοποιηθη η ΟΝ ειχα connx 24mb και ειχα συχρονισει στα 22 mb που ειναι και η μεγιστη που πιανει η γραμμη μου (ωστε αν συνχρονισω με την ΟΝ κατω απο 16mb και μου πουν δεν πιανει παραπανω η γραμμη σου ,να τους σκυλοβρισω)
Αλλα ολλα πηγαν ΟΚ ,αυνχρονισα στα 15997/1023 (μου φαγαν 3 ολοκληρα kb :Razz:  ,αλλα δεν πειραζει)
Και το καλυτερο απολα δεν εμεινα χωρις τηλ. ουτε 10 λεπτα.
Την στιγμη που με συνδεσανε μιλουσα στο τηλ. και ξαφνικα κοβετε η γραμμη.
Υποψιαστικα τι συνεβει και μετα απο 10 λεπτα προσπαθω να καλεσω το 134 του ΟΤΕ και βγαινει μια γλυκια φωνουλα (λεμε τωρα) και μου λεει ''ο τηλεφωνικος αριθμος που καλεσατε δεν ειναι διαθεσημος''
Αρα λεω πρεπει αν ενεργοπιηθηκα.

-Βεβαια ειχα και καποια μικροπροβληματα ,την πρωτη μερα κυριως.
Ενω με καλουσανε και εκανε μπιπ μπιπ το τηλ. μου δεν χτυπουσε.
Αλλα την αλλη μερα εφτριαξε...
-Και ενα αλλο προβλημα που ειδα....
Μια μερα σηκωνω το τηλ. να κανω μια κληση και ακουω κατι διαφορες φωνες ,ακυρες.Ειχα μπει στην γραμμη ενος αλου συνδρομητη της ΟΝ.ΕΛΕΟΣ
Και ακουγα ολλες τις πιτες που ελεγε.
Αυτο ειναι και αυτο που με ανυσηχησε περισσοτερο.
Διοτι δεν γινετε ενω να μιλας στο τηλ με καποιον και στο ακυρο να ακουνε τισ συνομιλιες μου διαφοροι.Και αμα μιλαω με καποιον και του δινω τον αριθμο της πιστοτικης μου,και να τα ακουσει ο αλλος?
(Δεν μπωρεσα την ειπα την κακια μου.)

Αλλα γενικα ειμαι απο τους τυχερους την ΟΝ που δεν ειχαν προβληματα ,και ολλα κυλανε ρολόι μεχρι στιγμης. :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

Πλέον ,πιστεύω ότι το pirelli δεν τα δείχνει σωστά τα νούμερα ...
Με πολύ καλύτερες τιμές(snr 7 db) ,έχω πολλές αποσυνδέσεις,
ενώ τώρα για δυο μέρες με κολλημένο 4αρι καμμία...

----------


## ktlk

Με πηραν τηλ απο την ON για να επιβεβαιωσουν αν τα προβληματα που ειχα ξεπερασατηκαν..μπραβο....

----------


## papasub

> Άψογο τηλέφωνο απο την πρώτη μέρα λειτουργίας του και [φτου φτου φτου] συνεχίζει.
> 
> Μετά τα disc της πρώτης μέρας και αφού ζήτησα να με κατεβάσουν στα 10mbitια απο τα 18500+, ούτε ένα. 
> 
> Iptv δεν με αφορά, ακόμα στο κουτί του το sagem.
> 
> Ενεργοποίηση σε 25 εργάσιμες.
> 
> 
> ...


Φίλε μου είσαι από τους τυχερούς. εγώ έχω στείλει άπειρα μηνύματα και ούτε ένα τηλ. Μήπως να τους πεις καμιά καλή κουβέντα !!!!!

----------


## Casper

παιδιά,΄πόσες μέρες μετά την αποστολή του εξοπλισμού γίνεται η ενεργοποίηση;

----------


## dimitrispm

> παιδιά,΄πόσες μέρες μετά την αποστολή του εξοπλισμού γίνεται η ενεργοποίηση;


Εξαρτάται... σε μένα η ενεργοποίηση έγινε 35 ημέρες μετά την παραλαβή του εξοπλισμού.. Εσύ μπορεί να είσαι πιο τυχερή..

----------


## intech

> Ας γραψω και γω τις εντυπωσεις μου.9Να ακοθστει και μια καλη εντυπωση)
> Εκανα αιτιση τελη δεκεμβριου και ενεργοποιθηκα τελη ιανουαριου.
> 1.5 μηνας περιπου.
> 
> Πριν ενεργοποιηθη η ΟΝ ειχα connx 24mb και ειχα συχρονισει στα 22 mb που ειναι και η μεγιστη που πιανει η γραμμη μου (ωστε αν συνχρονισω με την ΟΝ κατω απο 16mb και μου πουν δεν πιανει παραπανω η γραμμη σου ,να τους σκυλοβρισω)
> Αλλα ολλα πηγαν ΟΚ ,αυνχρονισα στα 15997/1023 (μου φαγαν 3 ολοκληρα kb ,αλλα δεν πειραζει)
> Και το καλυτερο απολα δεν εμεινα χωρις τηλ. ουτε 10 λεπτα.
> Την στιγμη που με συνδεσανε μιλουσα στο τηλ. και ξαφνικα κοβετε η γραμμη.
> Υποψιαστικα τι συνεβει και μετα απο 10 λεπτα προσπαθω να καλεσω το 134 του ΟΤΕ και βγαινει μια γλυκια φωνουλα (λεμε τωρα) και μου λεει ''ο τηλεφωνικος αριθμος που καλεσατε δεν ειναι διαθεσημος''
> ...


 
Πριν ενεργοποιηθη η ΟΝ ειχα connx 24mb και ειχα συχρονισει στα 22 mb που ειναι και η μεγιστη που πιανει η γραμμη μου 

Για ποιό λόγο εφυγες απο connx 24mb ; :Whistle:  :Thinking:

----------


## Simonetos

1. Είμαι ένα μήνα χωρίς τηλέφωνο και internet.
2. Έχουν δώσει τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου μου σε άλλον συνδρομητή της ON.
Εγώ έχω πάρει ένα άλλο άσχετο με την περιοχή μου.
3. Τηλεφωνική τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν υπάρχει ούτε για πλάκα.

 :Thumb down:

----------


## atheos71

> 1. Είμαι ένα μήνα χωρίς τηλέφωνο και internet.
> 2. Έχουν δώσει τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου μου σε άλλον συνδρομητή της ON.
> Εγώ έχω πάρει ένα άλλο άσχετο με την περιοχή μου.
> 3. Τηλεφωνική τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν υπάρχει ούτε για πλάκα.


Δε βλέπω ν' αλλάζει κάτι...
Είναι συμπτώματα που έχουν ξανασυμβεί.

----------


## netsales

> 1. Είμαι ένα μήνα χωρίς τηλέφωνο και internet.
> 2. Έχουν δώσει τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου μου σε άλλον συνδρομητή της ON.
> Εγώ έχω πάρει ένα άλλο άσχετο με την περιοχή μου.
> 3. Τηλεφωνική τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν υπάρχει ούτε για πλάκα.


Μια απο τα ιδια αλλα εχω ακυρωσει και σημερα ηρθε ενα εκπληκτικο χαρτι απο την ον που γραφει εν συντομια οτι υστερα απο εσωτερικο ελεγχο διαπιστωσαν οτι δεν εχουν την αιτηση υπογεγραμμενη.Η ακυρωση εγινε απο εμενα στις 12/2007 και με επισημη καταγγελια στην εεττ και στην ιδια την ον. 
Να συμπληρωσω και 4.Εξοπλισμο για τηλεοραση δεν ελαβα ποτε (αν και οταν πηρα το μοντεμ μονο εσωκλειοταν ενα χαρτι που ελεγε οτι λογω μη διαθεσιμοτητας θα σας καλεσουμε για την παραλαβη που ποτε δεν εγινε και οποτε επερνα στο cc "εισαστε σε προτεραιοτητα θα σας καλεσει το κουριερ").
Ανυπαρκτοι!!!

----------


## polv

> Μια απο τα ιδια αλλα εχω ακυρωσει και σημερα ηρθε ενα εκπληκτικο χαρτι απο την ον που γραφει εν συντομια οτι υστερα απο εσωτερικο ελεγχο διαπιστωσαν οτι δεν εχουν την αιτηση υπογεγραμμενη.Η ακυρωση εγινε απο εμενα στις 12/2007 και με επισημη καταγγελια στην εεττ και στην ιδια την ον. 
> Να συμπληρωσω και 4.Εξοπλισμο για τηλεοραση δεν ελαβα ποτε (αν και οταν πηρα το μοντεμ μονο εσωκλειοταν ενα χαρτι που ελεγε οτι λογω μη διαθεσιμοτητας θα σας καλεσουμε για την παραλαβη που ποτε δεν εγινε και οποτε επερνα στο cc "εισαστε σε προτεραιοτητα θα σας καλεσει το κουριερ").
> Ανυπαρκτοι!!!


Οχι,όχι μην λες τέτοια.
Σήμερα που επέστρεψα τον εξοπλισμό και πήρα πίσω τα 95 ευρώ τους είδα.
Εχουν και 2 φουσκωτούς στην είσοδο με πολιτικά που ....συνοδεύουν όσους θέλουν να ακυρώσουν στο γραφείο με τα PC και την κόκκινη μεταλική μπάρα (ήτα) στο δάπεδο.
ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ.

----------


## wolfy

> Οχι,όχι μην λες τέτοια.
> Σήμερα που επέστρεψα τον εξοπλισμό και πήρα πίσω τα 95 ευρώ τους είδα.
> * Εχουν και 2 φουσκωτούς* στην είσοδο με πολιτικά που ....συνοδεύουν όσους θέλουν να ακυρώσουν στο γραφείο με τα PC και την κόκκινη μεταλική μπάρα (ήτα) στο δάπεδο.
> ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ.


Mιλάμε εκεί μέσα είναι ο υπόκοσμος του adsl....
Mακριά απο ΟΝ...............

----------


## netsales

> Οχι,όχι μην λες τέτοια.
> Σήμερα που επέστρεψα τον εξοπλισμό και πήρα πίσω τα 95 ευρώ τους είδα.
> Εχουν και 2 φουσκωτούς στην είσοδο με πολιτικά που ....συνοδεύουν όσους θέλουν να ακυρώσουν στο γραφείο με τα PC και την κόκκινη μεταλική μπάρα (ήτα) στο δάπεδο.
> ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ.


Δηλαδη αν παει καποιος μπορει να φαει και πορτα? Σου τα δωσαν ευκολα, ή κανανε και μανουρα?

----------


## polv

> Δηλαδη αν παει καποιος μπορει να φαει και πορτα? Σου τα δωσαν ευκολα, ή κανανε και μανουρα?


Φίλε μου εγώ τους έκανα μανούρα και τους έλεγα συγκριτικά πως με αντιμετώπισαν σε σχέση με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ όταν ο ΟΤΕ μου έκανε το ίδιο πράγμα.

Δες εδώ:http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=171402

Οσο γιά τα χρήματα τα έδωσαν αμέσως.

----------


## atheos71

Tείνει να γίνει εφιάλτης η ΟΝ!Ή μήπως είναι; :Razz:

----------


## giwrgosth

Μπορώ να πω ότι τηλεφωνία και τηλεόραση δουλεύουν μια χαρά πλέον. Φυσικά δεν είναι υπηρεσίες που τις χρησιμοποιώ συχνά, ειδικά την τηλεόραση, για να τις παρακολουθώ, αλλά όποτε τις δοκιμάζω δουλεύουν.
Το πρόβλημα είναι στο internet το οποίο μπορώ και παρακολουθώ. Μεγάλη αστάθεια βρε παιδιά! Συχνές διακοπές τις οποίες τις βλέπω και από τα στατιστικά του mTorrent, όπου βλέπω πότε τις ταχύτητες να πέφτουν σε χαμηλά επίπεδα και πότε να μηδενίζοντε τελείως. Και δε μιλαω για μια στο τόσο, αλλά για πολύ συχνά. Έχω και μια επιφύλαξη για την τηλεφωνία, για το θέμα των συνακροάσεων. Όπως είπα δεν μιλάω πολύ συχνά για να μιλήσω με σιγουριά, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν? Κάτι ακούω κάποιες φορές στο βάθος, ειδικά όταν καλώ στο σπίτι.

----------


## atheos71

Tις τελευταίες ημέρες ,εντόπισαν αντίλαλο οι συνομιλητές μου ,τον οποίον εγώ δεν ακούω.
Στο ίντερνετ τα κλασσικά προβλήματα.Αποσυνδέσεις ,αν και τώρα διάγει φεγγάρια 
σταθερότητας(μέχρι να ξαναχαλάσει).

----------


## jmarin

εχει κοπει σε κανεναν το τηλεφωνο σημερα?

----------


## atheos71

Eδώ όχι.

----------


## jmarin

ωραια... καλά περασα 4 μηνες. Τωρα αρχιζουν τα δυσκολα...

----------


## ngeront

> εχει κοπει σε κανεναν το τηλεφωνο σημερα?


μου εχει κοπει το τηλεφωνο απο τις 11-2-08
ιντερνετ και τηλεοραση εχω κανονικα
παρα τα καθημερινα τηλεφωνα στην ΟΝ μου λενε οτι θα το κοιταξουν
αλλα τιποτα
μεγαλο γραψιμο 
δεν ξερω τι να κανω

----------


## CMS

> μου εχει κοπει το τηλεφωνο απο τις 11-2-08
> ιντερνετ και τηλεοραση εχω κανονικα
> παρα τα καθημερινα τηλεφωνα στην ΟΝ μου λενε οτι θα το κοιταξουν
> αλλα τιποτα
> μεγαλο γραψιμο 
> δεν ξερω τι να κανω


έχει συμβεί σε μερικούς ... δυστυχώς όταν έχεις adsl και κοπεί το τηλέφωνο, η ΟΝ δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα τεχνικά παρά μόνο να κόψει ticket με αναφορά προβλήματος στον ΟΤΕ ..μέσα σε 24-48 ώρες το πρόβλημα λύνεται ... 

Προσπάθησε να ενοχλήσεις ξανά και ξανά ...γνωρίζω ανθρώπους που το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα λύθηκε σε μία μέρα ...σε άλλους λύθηκε σε 2 ...

είναι και αυτό ένα σύμπτωμα των χιλιάδων νέων ενεργοποιήσεων στις κάρτες στα DSLAM και στην ρύθμιση  ορίων/εύρους σύνδεσης των χρηστών ...

----------


## amora

> ... δυστυχώς όταν έχεις adsl και κοπεί το τηλέφωνο, η ΟΝ δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα τεχνικά παρά μόνο να κόψει ticket με αναφορά προβλήματος στον ΟΤΕ ..μέσα σε 24-48 ώρες το πρόβλημα λύνεται ...


Μπορούν όμως να δώσουν προσωρινά την τηλεφωνική γραμμή μέσω VoIP από το ρούτερ, όπως μου είχαν πει ότι θα έκαναν σε μένα όταν είχα αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα, αλλά τελικά λύθηκε πριν χρειαστεί να ντο κάνουν, επειδή πήγα από Σωρού. Δεν είναι δύσκολο να φτιάξουν στο cc μια διαδικασία ώστε όταν ένας συνδρομητής καλεί και ανακοινώνει τέτοιο πρόβλημα να το ενεργοποιούν αμέσως για όση ώρα υπάρχει η βλάβη, αλλά αυτά όλα προϋποθέτουν πελατοκεντρική στρατηγική και ευέλικτο και αποτελεσματικό τεχνικό τμήμα, που προς το παρόν απουσιάζουν από την ΟΝ.

........Auto merged post: amora added 3 Minutes and 18 Seconds later........

Να συμπληρώσω απλώς ότι η ΟΝ δεν θα χάσει τίποτα σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, ίσα ίσα θα κερδίσει αφού θα συνεχίσει ο συνδρομητής να χρησιμοποιεί το τηλέφωνο, με ενδεχόμενες κλήσεις που χρεώνονται (κινητά, μη γεωγραφικοί αριθμοί κλπ). Το μόνο που δεν θα πάρει είναι το κλάσμα του παγίου των 12 ευρώ που θα αντιστοιχεί στο χρόνο ενεργοποίησης της VoIP, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως ευθύνη της ΟΝ είναι προς τον πελάτη η διακοπή παροχής τηλεφωνικής υπηρεσίας.  :Wink:

----------


## ngeront

> μου εχει κοπει το τηλεφωνο απο τις 11-2-08
> ιντερνετ και τηλεοραση εχω κανονικα
> παρα τα καθημερινα τηλεφωνα στην ΟΝ μου λενε οτι θα το κοιταξουν
> αλλα τιποτα
> μεγαλο γραψιμο 
> δεν ξερω τι να κανω


να σημειωσω επισης πως κατα ενα περιεργο τροπο
οταν καποιος με καλεσει, του διχνει οτι καλει κανονικα
και οταν το κλεισει τελικα (αφου κανεις δεν το ακουει για να το σηκωση) στην τηλεφωνικη μου συσκευη καταγραφετε σαν αναπαντητη κληση

----------


## amora

> να σημειωσω επισης πως κατα ενα περιεργο τροπο
> οταν καποιος με καλεσει, του διχνει οτι καλει κανονικα
> και οταν το κλεισει τελικα (αφου κανεις δεν το ακουει για να το σηκωση) στην τηλεφωνικη μου συσκευη καταγραφετε σαν αναπαντητη κληση


Στο κάνει σε παραπάνω από μία συσκευές;

----------


## ngeront

> Στο κάνει σε παραπάνω από μία συσκευές;


ναι και στις δυο (μια κανονικη και μια ασυρματη)

........Auto merged post: ngeront added 10 Minutes and 14 Seconds later........

ασε που ξαφνικα ανακαλυψα οτι το noise απο 14 επεσε στο 6 και η ταχυτητα απο 15227/964 σε 12952/538
τι γινετε τελικα?
παντως ειμαι 5η μερα χωρις τηλεφωνο παρα τις διαμαρτυριες

----------


## amora

Το ότι οι συσκευές σου σου βγάζουν την αναπάντητη σημαίνει ότι η σηματοδοσία που ενεργοποιείται από τον τερματισμό κλήσης αυτού που σε καλεί φτάνει, ενώ δεν φτάνει το σήμα καλούντος. Το πρόβλημα είναι στο switch της ΟΝ κατά πάσα πιθανότητα και όχι στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## ngeront

> Το ότι οι συσκευές σου σου βγάζουν την αναπάντητη σημαίνει ότι η σηματοδοσία που ενεργοποιείται από τον τερματισμό κλήσης αυτού που σε καλεί φτάνει, ενώ δεν φτάνει το σήμα καλούντος. Το πρόβλημα είναι στο switch της ΟΝ κατά πάσα πιθανότητα και όχι στον ΟΤΕ.


μπορει και να εχεις δικιο
εγω ομως που δεν εχω ιδεα απο αυτα ρωταω....
γιατι δεν ασχολουνται με το προβλημα μου τοσες μερες?
τοσο πολυ φορτο εργασιας εχουν?
τους λειπει τεχνικο προσωπικο?
ο τεχνικος που μιλαω δεν μπορει να το τσεκαρει επιτοπου και να μου δωσει μια απαντηση (εαν τελικα ειναι προβλημα της ΟΝ)?

Ημαρτον!!! τετοια ταλαιπωρια

----------


## papakion

Ο τεχνικός που μιλάς δεν είναι και τόσο τεχνικός. Οι πραγματικοί τεχνικοί της On ειναι στην Μεταμόρφωση και εκεινοι ειναι οι μονοι που θα λύσουν το πρόβλημα σου (μόλις ερθει η σειρά σου)

----------


## chrysi71

Παιδια καλησπερα!  εφυγα επιτελους απ την ΟΝ και ξαναγυρισα στον ΟΤΕ   conn-x 2048/256kbps .Για την ωρα δεν ξαναρισκαρω με αλλη εταιρια απ οτι καταλαβα ολες απ τον ΟΤΕ κρεμοντε...

----------


## manuel

Παιδιά τα φώτα σας 

Απο το pirelli μπορώ να απενεργοποίησω το DHCP ?

Δεν βρήκα καμια τέτοια επιλογή. Μήπως διορθώνεται με κανένα firmware upgrade?

Το υπάρχον firmware ειναι το 1.23

Thanks..

----------


## nikosslef

:Mad:  :Mad: Θελω να ρωτησω με τι ταχυτητα κανετε download συνηθως ?
εγω απο   http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
κατεβαζω με 850 kb/sec περιπου χωρις download manager κλπ
και το pirelli το εχω κλειδωσει στα στα 12200 /768 
γιατι στα 16Mbps ειχα 5-6 αποσυνδεσεις την ημερα αν και το download εφτανε μεχρι και 950-1050 kb/sec
η γραμμη μου εχει αρκετο θορυβο (ειναι στο οριο)
Noise Margin :  11dB
Attenuation : 25 dB
Ειναι φυσιολογικο για την περιοχη του Πειραια ????
Εσεις τι ταχυτητες εχετε ?

----------


## Rebel Scum

Η γραμμή σου είναι καλή...με download manager θα δεις διαφορά διότι η ΟΝ γενικά δεν πάει καλά χωρίς τέτοια προγράμματα (και τα 850 που αναφέρεις είναι πολύ καλά για την ΟΝ)

To SNR στα 11 είναι καλό, έχω δει γραμμές να λειτουργούν καλά ακόμα και με 6-7



Off Topic


		Πολλές φορές είπα καλός και τα παράγωγά του :Razz:

----------


## eveonline1

> Θελω να ρωτησω με τι ταχυτητα κανετε download συνηθως ?
> εγω απο   http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
> κατεβαζω με 850 kb/sec περιπου χωρις download manager κλπ
> και το pirelli το εχω κλειδωσει στα στα 12200 /768 
> γιατι στα 16Mbps ειχα 5-6 αποσυνδεσεις την ημερα αν και το download εφτανε μεχρι και 950-1050 kb/sec
> η γραμμη μου εχει αρκετο θορυβο (ειναι στο οριο)
> Noise Margin :  11dB
> Attenuation : 25 dB
> Ειναι φυσιολογικο για την περιοχη του Πειραια ????
> Εσεις τι ταχυτητες εχετε ?


Ούτε στον παπά να μην το πεις 850κβ είναι τέλεια για ον

----------


## atheos71

Κοιτάτε κι ένα θεικό(για τα κυβικά της γραμμής μου) από ftp όμως ...

----------


## polv

> Θελω να ρωτησω με τι ταχυτητα κανετε download συνηθως ?
> εγω απο   http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
> κατεβαζω με 850 kb/sec περιπου χωρις download manager κλπ
> και το pirelli το εχω κλειδωσει στα στα 12200 /768 
> γιατι στα 16Mbps ειχα 5-6 αποσυνδεσεις την ημερα αν και το download εφτανε μεχρι και 950-1050 kb/sec
> η γραμμη μου εχει αρκετο θορυβο (ειναι στο οριο)
> Noise Margin :  11dB
> Attenuation : 25 dB
> Ειναι φυσιολογικο για την περιοχη του Πειραια ????
> Εσεις τι ταχυτητες εχετε ?


Εγώ από Νίκαια μεριά και σε ώρα FULL το συγκεκριμένο το κατέβασα με 1,20 με ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και περιμένω και τις 2 24άρες της ALTEC μέσω ΟΤΕ γιά να σου πώ  και άλλα. :Razz: 
Νίκο είσαι πολύ τυχερός που έχεις έστω και αυτή την ταχύτητα με την OFF. :One thumb up:

----------


## fender_gr

και ενώ από την ενεργοποίηση (μολις 12 μερες αναμονη) και για αρκετους μηνες μετα, ολα πηγαιναν καλα, ξαφνικά, απο τα τέλη Δεκεμβρίου ξεκίνησαν άπειρα προβλήματα σε ολες τις υπηρεσίες της ON... Η τηλεόραση ή δεν έπαιζε καθολου ή κολλούσε, το τηλέφωνο δεν έδινε σήμα, ενώ οταν με καλούσαν, δεν χτυπούσε το τηλ (προφανως χτυπούσε καπου αλλου), ενώ το internet ηταν τραγικά αργό. ουτε ενα βιντεο στο youtube δεν μπορούσα να δω... 

και επειδή ειμαι απο τους τυχερούς που έχω φιλους και πρώην συναδέλφους μέσα στο τεχνικό τμήμα, δεν χρειάστηκε να μπλέξω με το άθλιο customer care αλλα με ένα τηλεφώνημα στους γνωστους μου, τα προβλήματα αποκαταστάθηκαν μερικώς. 

Και λέω μερικώς, γιατί με κατέβασαν ταχύτητα στα 8mb (στην ουσια ειναι πολύ πιο κάτω), ενώ πολλες φορες (και χτες που ηθελα να δω απο sopcast τον θρυλο), το πιρέλι δεν συγχρόνιζε με καμία παναγία.

τον Ιούνιο λήγει το 12μηνο συμβόλαιο και δεν σκοπεύω να συνεχίσω στην ON... δεν ξερω μηπως παω forthnet ή επιστρέψω στον ΟΤΕ (worst case senario)...

----------


## atheos71

Mε τέτοια ταχύτητα πώς να την ... κόψω;  :Razz: 
Πέραν του αστεϊσμού ,τις τελευταίες μέρες μου πάει καλά το πακέτΟΝ! :One thumb up: 
Μόνο που θα πρέπει να συνεχίσει χωρίς τις αναλαμπές ... :Crazy:

----------


## pirobola

Η περιοχή που βρίσκεται κανείς παίζει ρόλο μεγάλο εγώ που βρίσκομαι στην Νέα Ιωνία δεν έχω καθόλου κανένα πρόβλημα ένας φίλος μου που είναι ενεργοποιημένος εδώ και ένα μήνα στους Αγίους Αναργύρους έχει τεράστιο πρόβλημα με το internet. Έχει ταχύτητα 7999 και εδώ και δυο μέρες είναι εκτός και το internet.

----------


## nikosslef

Τακη εσυ κατεβαζεις απο την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ με download manager οποτε δεν πιανει  :Whistle: 
ασε που σε αποσταση αναπνοης απο τον ΟΤΕ  :Twisted Evil: 
Για πες μας και τον  θορυβο που εχεις στην γραμμη σου ? 
Γιατι εμεις  δεν εχουμε τυχη βουνο σαν και σενα
τυχερε ..... :Smile:

----------


## atheos71

> Τακη εσυ κατεβαζεις απο την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ με download manager οποτε δεν πιανει 
> ασε που σε αποσταση αναπνοης απο τον ΟΤΕ 
> Για πες μας και τον θορυβο που εχεις στην γραμμη σου ? 
> Γιατι εμεις δεν εχουμε τυχη βουνο σαν και σενα
> τυχερε .....


Έχεις καλό attn. ,τί να πω κι εγώ με το >40 db; :Razz:

----------


## Dimis32

Μεταφορά από forthnet 2play σε On (για να γίνει αυτό περίμενα 3 μήνες!!)
Τελικά όταν ήρθε ο καιρός της μεταφοράς
Eμεινα μια μέρα χωρίς ιντερνετ 2 μέρες χωρίς εισερχόμενες
Για εξερχόμενες το τηλ πρέπει να κόπηκε από λίγο εώς καθόλου
Αρχικά είχα πρόβλημα συνεχών disconnects
Aφού πέτυχα 1-2 άσχετους τεχνικούς που μου κατέβασαν τη γραμμή μέχρι και στα 4mbit
Eυτυχώς έπεσα σε έναν τεχνικό που ήξερε τι του γινόταν και από το Σάββατο το πρωί όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι
*Μπράβο στην On* που είναι η μόνη που δίνει 3play (της vivodi δε συγκρίνεται της on είναι απείρως καλύτερο) στην τιμή που άλλοι δίνουν 2play (για την forthnet πάει αυτό! Ημουν πελάτης adsl της forthnet από το 2004 και με έχασε ας έβαζε και αυτή 3play ή ας κατέβαζε το πάγιο! )
αν η οn απέλυε και μερικούς άσχετους τεχνικούς τα πράγματα θα ταν ακόμα καλύτερα!
Οταν είχα κάνει την αίτηση μου είχαν τάξει μια δωορεπιταγή 50 ευρώ από τα mediamarkt ακόμα το περιμένω το sms...
αλλά ας έρθει ο πρώτος λογαριασμός και θα τα πούμε, αν δεν μπορούν να μου δώσουν τη δωροεπιταγή θα ζητήσω να μου τα αφαιρέσουν από το λογαριασμό!

Τελικά σήμερα ήρθε και το sms της δωροεπιταγής από τα mediamarkt, μπράβο On!

----------


## aposperittis

Να σας πω την αλήθεια δε θυμάμαι πότε με σύνδεσαν αλλά έκαναν 2 μήνες ακριβώς! Στην αρχή δεν είχα τηλέφωνο, μπορούσα να πάρω αλλά δε μπορούσαν να με πάρουν, χτύπαγε σε αυτούς αλλα εγώ δεν άκουγα τίποτα. Μετά είχα πρόβλημα με το Internet, χαμηλές συνδέσεις με αποτέλεσμα να μη δουλεύει η τηλεόραση. Ας είναι καλά όμως το adslgr που μου έδωσε το τηλέφωνο κάποιου και τους συγίρισα μια χαρά και ως διαμαγιας έφτιαξαν όλα την ίδια μερα! Απο τότε μέχρι και σήμερα (φτου φτου) όλα πάνε ρολόι και δουλευουν άψογα!

----------


## Dimis32

Φίλε aposperitis αν είναι εύκολο δώσε μου και εμένα αυτό το τηλέφωνο από το πρωί δεν έχω Internet με on και με έχουν γραμμένο κανονικά :Sad: 
Ευχαριιστώ εκ των προτέρων

........Auto merged post: Dimis32 added 1 Minutes and 57 Seconds later........




> Μεταφορά από forthnet 2play σε On (για να γίνει αυτό περίμενα 3 μήνες!!)
> Τελικά όταν ήρθε ο καιρός της μεταφοράς
> Eμεινα μια μέρα χωρίς ιντερνετ 2 μέρες χωρίς εισερχόμενες
> Για εξερχόμενες το τηλ πρέπει να κόπηκε από λίγο εώς καθόλου
> Αρχικά είχα πρόβλημα συνεχών disconnects
> Aφού πέτυχα 1-2 άσχετους τεχνικούς που μου κατέβασαν τη γραμμή μέχρι και στα 4mbit
> Eυτυχώς έπεσα σε έναν τεχνικό που ήξερε τι του γινόταν και από το Σάββατο το πρωί όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι
> *Μπράβο στην On* που είναι η μόνη που δίνει 3play (της vivodi δε συγκρίνεται της on είναι απείρως καλύτερο) στην τιμή που άλλοι δίνουν 2play (για την forthnet πάει αυτό! Ημουν πελάτης adsl της forthnet από το 2004 και με έχασε ας έβαζε και αυτή 3play ή ας κατέβαζε το πάγιο! )
> αν η οn απέλυε και μερικούς άσχετους τεχνικούς τα πράγματα θα ταν ακόμα καλύτερα!
> ...


TEΛΙΚΑ Η ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕ ΓΙΑ 5 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ OFF
4 XRONIA ΣΤΗ FORTHNET ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΠΟΤΕ
ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ!

----------


## changlee

Γεια σας συνάνθρωποι,

Γράφω αυτό το μήνυμα μόνο και μόνο για την ενημέρωση των ήδη πελατών της ΟΝ αλλά και για τους υποψήφιους.

Πέρα από τα αναρίθμητά μας προβλήματα, πέρα από την ανύπαρκτη ως και αρνητική εξυπηρέτηση, πέρα από τις καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ, πέρα από τα λάθη στους λογαριασμούς χρεώσεων (παρά τη σωστή εξόφλησή τους), η ΟΝ μας τα έκοψε όλα.

Είτε το πιστεύετε είτε όχι, είμαι σε ίντερνετ καφέ έτσι ώστε να κοιτάξω της δουλειές μου (βλέπετε είμαι web designer) γιατί από το σπίτι είναι αδύνατον.

Προσπαθούμε να δούμε τι κάναμε λάθος και δεν τα καταφέρνουμε. Επειδή όμως η αλλαγή εταιρείας θα κοστίσει χρόνο και χρήμα σκεφτόμαστε να πάμε στην αστυνομία.

Δεν ξέρω, εσάς ποια είναι η γνώμη σας;

 :Closed topic:

----------


## ariadgr

> ...Επειδή όμως η αλλαγή εταιρείας θα κοστίσει χρόνο και χρήμα *σκεφτόμαστε να πάμε στην αστυνομία*.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω, εσάς ποια είναι η γνώμη σας;


Η αστυνομία δεν έχει καμία δουλειά με βλάβες τηλεφωνίας & Internet.

----------


## changlee

Συμφωνώ αλλά τι γίνεται με τους λάθους λογαριασμούς; Την λάθος αντιμετώπιση; Το κλείσιμο της γραμμής μας ενώ έχουμε πληρώσει;

 :Thinking:

----------


## MadAGu

στο σύμβουλο του καταναλωτή μπορείς να απευθυνθείς...

----------


## cnp5

Και φυσικά στην ΕΕΤΤ...

----------


## atheos71

Για να λέμε την αλήθεια , εδώ κι αρκετές μέρες η ΟΝ παρέχει(στη δική μου περίπτωση πάντα),αυτό
που πρέπει.Δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις , έχω τη μέγιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα ,απροβλημάτιστη τηλεφωνία.
Παρεπιπτόντως , ένα snr φρέσκο(συνήθως τέτοια ώρα έχω 2 db πιο κάτω).

----------


## amora

> Για να λέμε την αλήθεια , εδώ κι αρκετές μέρες η ΟΝ παρέχει(στη δική μου περίπτωση πάντα),αυτό
> που πρέπει.Δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις , έχω τη μέγιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα ,απροβλημάτιστη τηλεφωνία.
> Παρεπιπτόντως , ένα snr φρέσκο(συνήθως τέτοια ώρα έχω 2 db πιο κάτω).


Κολλήματα του ρούτερ έχεις;

----------


## atheos71

Τσου!Σα να θέλουν να με κρατήσουν!Αλλά τό'χουμε δει το έργο μισό χρόνο τώρα.Εκεί που είσαι καλά
τρως μια κατραπακιά με αποσυνδέσεις ,αποσυγχρονισμούς και τα τοιαύτα.

----------


## amora

Ενδιαφέρον... Σε συνδυασμό με το post του ilpara στο αντίστοιχο νήμα ίσως κάποιο καλό νέο να υπάρχει. Από την άλλη βλέπω πόσο καλύτερη απόδοση έχουν οι γραμμές που έγιναν φορητότητα σε άλλους παρόχους από ΟΝ και προβληματίζομαι σοβαρά...

----------


## atheos71

Aυτό βλέπω κι εγώ(ήδη στην άλλη μου γραμμή έχω κάνει αίτηση στη ΝetOne).

----------


## atheos71

> Για να λέμε την αλήθεια , εδώ κι αρκετές μέρες η ΟΝ παρέχει(στη δική μου περίπτωση πάντα),αυτό
> που πρέπει.Δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις , έχω τη μέγιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα ,απροβλημάτιστη τηλεφωνία.
> Παρεπιπτόντως , ένα snr φρέσκο(συνήθως τέτοια ώρα έχω 2 db πιο κάτω).


...μετά δυο ώρες 3 db κάτω :Whistle: 
με λίγο πιο αργή πλοήγηση.

----------


## atheos71

...και μετά από έξι ώρες ,το σύνηθες της πτώσης του snr,το οποίο εξακολουθεί τους τελευταίους έξι επίμονα.
Τώρα ,αρκετά πιο αρό το browsing.

----------


## amora

> ...και μετά από έξι ώρες ,το σύνηθες της πτώσης του snr,το οποίο εξακολουθεί τους τελευταίους έξι επίμονα.
> Τώρα ,αρκετά πιο αρό το browsing.


Εγώ θα σου θα συνιστούσα να ζητήσεις να σε συγχρονίσουν χαμηλότερα, πχ στα 8 ή και 7, ώστε να μην έχεις τόσο χαμηλό SNR τις ώρες αιχμής. Ακόμη κι αν δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις, είναι πρόβλημα. Δυστυχώς κουβαλάς μια γραμμή με 43dB attenuation...

----------


## atheos71

Kαι ,νομίζω, ότι αυτή η απόσταση που έχω είναι σχεδόν καταδικαστική ,έτσι που πιστεύω ότι
δε θα δω ιδιαίτερες διαφορές μ' άλλον πάροχο.Τουλάχιστον να μην έχω αποσυνδέσεις ,που
για μεγάλα διαστήματα στην ΟΝ δεν είχα.Περίπου 50-50 % είναι το θέμα των αποσυνδέσεων
στο εξάμηνο.Σχετικά καλά για ΟΝ.

----------


## Tem

ας μην ξεχνάμε και τις αρκετές αποχωρήσεις που μάλλον έχουν θετική επίδραση.

----------


## Avesael

Για δείτε τι εικόνα παρουσιάζει το καφενείο της κακιάς ώρας στον έξω κόσμο...

Link1

Link2

Link3

Φίλοι και συνφορουμήτες, ΦΥΓΕΤΕ ΠΡΙΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΓΑ...
Οι τύποι είναι ΟΤΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΤΩΝ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ, σε όλους τους τομείς...

 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

Σεβασμός στον καταναλωτή ρε απατεωνίσκοι...
ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ! (Αλλά που να τη ξέρετε εσείς αυτή τη λέξη...)

----------


## CMS

Μην τα πιστεύεις αυτά ...

1) είναι παλιές καταγγελίες .. .δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα πια ... :Razz: 

2) είναι προβοκάτσια ανταγωνιστών της ... :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




			τί είναι τελικά ? αποφάσισε γιατί ζαλίστηκα  :Razz: ... καφενείο , χασαποταβέρνα  :Laughing:  :Bbq: ? είναι και η ώρα ακατάλληλη και πεινάω ...

----------


## amora

> Για δείτε τι εικόνα παρουσιάζει το καφενείο της κακιάς ώρας στον έξω κόσμο...
> 
> Link1
> 
> Link2
> 
> Link3
> 
> Φίλοι και συνφορουμήτες, ΦΥΓΕΤΕ ΠΡΙΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΓΑ...
> ...


Τσ τσ τσ, τι εμπαθής που είσαι... Μα αφού τα έχουμε πει, όλοι ίδιοι είναι, πουθενά δε θα βρεις καλύτερα, ο ΟΤΕ μας γδέρνει, η Τελλάς μας κοροϊδέυει, η Forthnet φυτοζωεί, τα κολοκυθάκια έχουν 2 ευρώ το κιλό...

Σοβαρά τώρα, αυτό που μου έκανε τη μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση σε αυτά που παρέθεσες ήταν η αντίδραση του μεγαλοσχήμονα Γκίκα ο οποίος χαμογέλασε ειρωνικά όταν ένας ταλαιπωρημένος και εξαπατημένος πελάτης του είπε ότι θα προσφύγει δικαστικά για να βρει το δίκιο του.

----------


## EvilHawk

> Για δείτε τι εικόνα παρουσιάζει το καφενείο της κακιάς ώρας στον έξω κόσμο...


Σε ένα forum αφιερωμένο στον πάροχο, με 48000+ μηνύματα, ήρθες και μας αράδιασες, με αρκετά απαράδεκτο ύφος μάλιστα, 3 links για να βγάλεις τα απωθημένα σου ...  :Thumb down:

----------


## Avesael

Απωθημένα 60.000 και πλέον συνδρομητών... (συν τις οικογένειες τους)

----------


## besti1459

Ενεργοποίηση μετα απο 30 μέρες....

Internet : Αμέσως
iptv : Αμέσως
Τηλέφωνο : Μετά απο 3 μήνες...

Αλλα τώρα δουλέυει με παρα πολύ καλή ποιότητα όπως και του ΟΤΕ......!

download : 15227
upload : 1021

Και κανένα disconnect !!!!!!

----------


## atheos71

Καλωσήλθες στην κοινότητα.
Έχεις φοβερό attn.(8)!Στο διάστημα( πόσο ακριβώς; ) που είσαι στην ΟΝ δεν είχες αποσυνδέσεις;
Τί snr έχεις;

----------


## atheos71

...και μιας και τ'ανέφερα το snr ,να το πάλι 5 db κάτω σε σχέση με τις πρωϊνές και μεσημεριανές ώρες...
...όμως δεν αποσυνδέομαι.

----------


## besti1459

Είμαι 3 μήνες στην on και ποτε δεν είχα disconnects....
Για το SNR θα το κοιτάξω και θα σου πώ.

Thanx

----------


## pirobola

Είναι να μην σου παρουσιαστεί πρόβλημα αν όλα λειτουργούν σωστά σαν υπηρεσίες είναι άπαικτες όμως αν κάτι χαλάσει θέλει πολύ υπομονή μέχρι πάλι να σε υποκαταστήσουν.

----------


## atheos71

> Είμαι 3 μήνες στην on και ποτε δεν είχα disconnects....
> Για το SNR θα το κοιτάξω και θα σου πώ.
> 
> Thanx


Mε το attn. πού 'χεις θά 'λεγα ότι είναι κρίμα να σου παρουσιάζονται αποσυνδέσεις.
Στους τρεις μήνες δεν είχες και νομίζω κι εύχομαι να εξακολουθήσεις έτσι.

----------


## WagItchyef

Σήμερα 21/03 το τηλέφωνο νέκρωσε. Όταν ανοίγω το ακουστικό ακούγεται ένα κενό, όταν μας καλούν, ο καλών ακούει ότι καλεί κανονικά αλλά το τηλέφωνο δεν χτυπάει. Επίσης η συσκευή τηλεφώνου ύστερα από λίγο δείχνει στην αναγνώριση κλήσεων ποιος πήρε και ότι δεν απαντήσαμε (σαν αναπάντητη).

==> Ξέρει κανείς το email τεχνικής υποστήριξης της ON μήπως και γλυτώσω την αναμονή στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο της;

----------


## pirobola

Εγώ μία βδομάδα τώρα είμαι χωρίς τηλέφωνο και το internet που ήρθε μετά είναι χάλια, έχουν χάσει την μπάλα ποια δεν μπορεί ξαφνικά όλοι να έχουν προβλήματα από το πουθενά.

----------


## atheos71

Δεν έχουν όλοι προβλήματα.Κατά τόπους εμφανίζονται ,ανακυκλώνονται κι ... επανέρχονται! :Razz:

----------


## omixli sti limni

Καλησπέρα σας. 
Προβλήματα με την ΟΝ?? 
Από την πρώτη μέρα. 
Σήμερα κλείνω μια εβδομάδα ιντερνετ με την ΟΝ και μάλλον θα χρειαστώ ψυχολόγο. 

Καθώς δουλεύω, με πετά έξω κάθε τέταρτο για 5-10 λεπτά. Οσο για να ανοίξω σελίδα δεν το συζητάμε. :Twisted Evil: 

Η αποψινή μου μέτρηση ταχύτητας τα λέει όλα. 




Λέτε να φταίει πάλι το ΟΤΕ??  :Razz:

----------


## stylo

> Καλησπέρα σας. 
> Προβλήματα με την ΟΝ?? 
> Από την πρώτη μέρα. 
> Σήμερα κλείνω μια εβδομάδα ιντερνετ με την ΟΝ και μάλλον θα χρειαστώ ψυχολόγο. 
> 
> Καθώς δουλεύω, με πετά έξω κάθε τέταρτο για 5-10 λεπτά. Οσο για να ανοίξω σελίδα δεν το συζητάμε.
> 
> Η αποψινή μου μέτρηση ταχύτητας τα λέει όλα. 
> 
> ...


Μπα δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ , αλλά η *ομίχλη* που έπεσαι στα κεφάλια των τεχνικών της Οn.
 :Respekt:

----------


## mitropoulosjohn

Είμαι εδώ και ένα μήνα ενεργοποιημένος χωρίς βεβαια να μου στείλει κανεις ενημέρωση. Από internet και IPTV καλά πάμε πλέον μετά από ένα μήνα αλλά από τηλέφωνο μόνο με σήματα καπνού από την ταράτσα...

----------


## atheos71

> Είμαι εδώ και ένα μήνα ενεργοποιημένος χωρίς βεβαια να μου στείλει κανεις ενημέρωση. Από internet και IPTV καλά πάμε πλέον μετά από ένα μήνα αλλά από τηλέφωνο μόνο με σήματα καπνού από την ταράτσα...


Εδώ δε μου στείλανε έντυπο συμβόλαιο κι εσύ λες για ενημέρωση.Αστεί*ΟΝ!*

----------


## mitropoulosjohn

Τι πρεπει να παρουμε και συμβόλαιο??

----------


## atheos71

Έχεις αποδεχτεί τους όρους τηλεφωνικά κι έχουν τη φωνητική υπογραφή σου.Δε χρειάζεται νά 'χεις χαρτί.

----------


## mitropoulosjohn

Εχεις καμια ιδεα αν ποτε με παρει τεχνικός να κανει κατι να παίζει το τηλεφωνω όπως και τις τρεις πρωτες μέρες???

----------


## atheos71

Σε μένα προσωπικά δεν τό ΄χω δει να με παίρνει τεχνικός τηλέφωνο,για κάποιο πρόβλημα και μάλιστα μετά από πολλές εκκλήσεις μέσω e-mails ,τηλεφώνου μου έστειλαν ένα μνμ.στο κινητό ότι θα υπάρξει βλάβη στις18/10/2008! :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy: 
Άλλοι τό 'χουν δει.Λύση δεν είδαν!

----------


## mitropoulosjohn

σκεφτομαι να παω απο εκει μπας και βγάλω άκρη αλλα πολυ φοβάμαι ότι θα συναστήσω τεράστια ουρά και το πρόβλημά μου δεν θαμ λύσω :Thinking:

----------


## atheos71

Σου εύχομαι καλή τύχη και καθαρό μυαλό ,αν τελικά πας από κει.Το θέμα είναι να λύσεις το πρόβλημά σου
κι όχι να προστεθούν κι άλλα.

----------


## mitropoulosjohn

σωστα.....αλλά ακόμα και τα γαϊδούρια έχουν μικρότερη υπομονή. Πάντως δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να τσακωθώ. Any way thanks

----------


## pirobola

Όποιος αποκτήση πρόβλημα θα καταλάβει πάρα πολλά, 6 ημέρες είμαι χωρίς τηλέφωνο και ακόμα περιμένω να φτιάξει. Την άλλη φορά που είχα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα τον λογαριασμό μου τον έστειλα κανονικά και μετά από τηλέφωνο δικό μου αφαιρέσανε από τον επόμενο λογαριασμό. Από την στιγμή που οι υπηρεσίες που έχουν δεν συχρονίζονται περιμένετε να συχρονιστούμε εμείς.

----------


## besti1459

Εμένα μου στείλανε να υπογράψω το συμβόλαιο πρίν λίγες μέρες..
Αλλα δεν το υπογράφω... :Whistle: 
Φίλα τα ρούχα σου για να 'χεις τα μισα.......... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## atheos71

Γνωστό το θέμα :Whistle: 
Για δείτε εδώ
αν ήδη δεν τό 'χετε κοιτάξει.

----------


## mitropoulosjohn

υπομονή....

----------


## pirobola

Τα στατιστικά σου είναι μια χαρά πριν 11 μήνες θα σου έλεγα έλα στην παρέα μας αλλά τώρα δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Δες τι σου αρέσουν και τι όχι από την εταιρεία γιατί δεν είναι μόνο η ταχύτητα και η τηλεόραση που δίνουν αλλά είναι και τι συμπεριφορά έχουν όταν έχεις πρόβλημα και γενικά αν σε ταλαιπωρούν ή αν σε διευκολύνουν.

----------


## mitropoulosjohn

γενικά είμαστε ΟΝ στην ταλαιπωρία....

----------


## polv

> σκεφτομαι να παω απο εκει μπας και βγάλω άκρη αλλα πολυ φοβάμαι ότι θα συναστήσω τεράστια ουρά και το πρόβλημά μου δεν θαμ λύσω


Πάντως όταν πήγα εγώ γιά να διακόψω και να πάρω τα 95 ευρώ πίσω γιά μιά σύνδεση που ποτέ δεν έγινε (γιατί ο ΟΤΕ έστειλε σε λάθος ΒΟΧ την γραμμή) δεν είχε κόσμο και γιά να είμαι ειλικρινής περίμενα περισσότερους,αν κρίνω από την γκρίνια που ακούω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα από φίλους και πελάτες που έβαλαν ΟΝ.

----------


## atheos71

> Πάντως όταν πήγα εγώ γιά να διακόψω και να πάρω τα 95 ευρώ πίσω γιά μιά σύνδεση που ποτέ δεν έγινε (γιατί ο ΟΤΕ έστειλε σε λάθος ΒΟΧ την γραμμή) δεν είχε κόσμο και γιά να είμαι ειλικρινής περίμενα περισσότερους,αν κρίνω από την γκρίνια που ακούω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα από φίλους και πελάτες που έβαλαν ΟΝ.


Koυράστηκαν απ' τη γκρίνια και δεν τους έμεινε διάθεση κι ενέργεια γι αυτό που λες! :Razz:

----------


## mitropoulosjohn

περιμένω να μου έρθει ο πρώτος λογαριασμός και θα πάω από εκει και θα σας ενημερώσω....... :Thinking:

----------


## pirobola

Δεν είναι δυνατόν 6 ημέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο και ακόμα δεν ξέρω πόσο, δεν είναι δυνατόν πελάτης να περιμένει να τον πάρουν, δεν είναι δυνατόν να περιμένεις ώρα να μιλήσης με κάποιον τεχνικό, δεν είναι δυνατόν να βρεις τον σωστό τεχνικό, δεν είναι δυνατόν να παίρνεις τόσα τηλέφωνα για το αυτονόητο για να έχεις τηλέφωνο και internet, δεν είναι δυνατόν όταν σε παίρνουν να ακούν την πρώτη κλήση πολύ δυνατά. Τελικά μην πως για την εταιρεία ο πελάτης δεν είναι προταιρεότητα άλλα μόνο σαν ένα νούμερο που ανήκει στην εταιρεία.

----------


## CMS

> Τελικά μην πως για την εταιρεία ο πελάτης δεν είναι προταιρεότητα άλλα μόνο σαν ένα νούμερο που ανήκει στην εταιρεία.


Το φαινόμενο είναι γενικό ...κάθε ένας από εμάς είναι ένα νούμερο ...για την εφορία, για το ταμείο ασφάλισης, για την ΔΕΗ, την ΕΥΔΑΠ, τον τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο ...και πάει λέγοντας ...

δεν είναι εποχή για πρίγκιπες ...

και δυστυχώς όταν σε κάποια χρόνια από σήμερα ...οι τράπεζες θα είναι μία ή δύο ...οι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί πάροχοι το ίδιο, ακόμα και οι αλυσίδες μαγαζιών λίγες ... τότε τα πράγματα θα είναι ακόμα πιο χλωμά ...δεν θα έχουμε ούτε καν δικαίωμα επιλογής ... θα είμαστε κανονικό νούμερο εκμετάλλευσης ... η εποχή Όργουελ θα έχει συντελεστεί ...

----------


## mitropoulosjohn

pirobola χαλαρωσε λιγο.... :Cool:  δεν εχω τηλεφωνο ενα μήνα όχι πως σε απασχολεί αλλα μάλλον ούτε αυτους που πρέπει μαλλον απασχολει αλλα δυστιχως δεν μπορουμε να κάνουμε τιποτα μόνο να περιμένουμε να δουμε η αδιαφορία ποσο θα διαρκέσει...

----------


## atheos71

> Το φαινόμενο είναι γενικό ...κάθε ένας από εμάς είναι ένα νούμερο ...για την εφορία, για το ταμείο ασφάλισης, για την ΔΕΗ, την ΕΥΔΑΠ, τον τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο ...και πάει λέγοντας ...
> 
> δεν είναι εποχή για πρίγκιπες ...
> 
> και δυστυχώς όταν σε κάποια χρόνια από σήμερα ...οι τράπεζες θα είναι μία ή δύο ...οι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί πάροχοι το ίδιο, ακόμα και οι αλυσίδες μαγαζιών λίγες ... τότε τα πράγματα θα είναι ακόμα πιο χλωμά ...δεν θα έχουμε ούτε καν δικαίωμα επιλογής ... θα είμαστε κανονικό νούμερο εκμετάλλευσης ... η εποχή Όργουελ θα έχει συντελεστεί ...


1984! ... έπεσε λίγο έξω στο χρόνο ,αλλά ακριβώς στα τεκμαινόμενα.
Κι αν το δεις βαθύτερα ,μάλλον έπεσε ακριβώς στο προβλεπόμενο χρόνο,
αλλά στην αφετηρία του.
Νουμεράκια είμαστε εδώ κι αρκετά χρόνια ,απλώς η οργάνωση γίνεται
"καλύτερη" χρόνο με το χρόνο.Ολοένα και περισσότερα προπύργια πέφτουν.
Το χάος θα επέλθει ,αν χαθεί η συλλογική συνείδηση και συνεχιστεί αυτή η απομόνωση 
κι ο "ζαμανφουτισμός" ,ο ωχαδερφισμός και γενικώς η όποια αρρωστημένη
νοοτροπία του βολεύεσθαι κι ας καεί το σπίτι του γείτονα.
Έτσι τελικά φαντάζει τελείως αστείο το όποιο πρόβλημα με την ΟΝ και την κάθε ΟΝ.
Και η αλήθεια είναι αυτή.Είναι μικρής σημασίας ,αν οι τηλεπικ.υπηρεσίες είναι προβληματικές
τη στιγμή που εύστοχα απομακρύνεται  η προσοχή απ' τα κρίσιμα και πολύ σοβαρά
ζητήματα.

----------


## polv

> 1984! ... έπεσε λίγο έξω στο χρόνο ,αλλά ακριβώς στα τεκμαινόμενα.
> Κι αν το δεις βαθύτερα ,μάλλον έπεσε ακριβώς στο προβλεπόμενο χρόνο,
> αλλά στην αφετηρία του.
> Νουμεράκια είμαστε εδώ κι αρκετά χρόνια ,απλώς η οργάνωση γίνεται
> "καλύτερη" χρόνο με το χρόνο.Ολοένα και περισσότερα προπύργια πέφτουν.
> Το χάος θα επέλθει ,αν χαθεί η συλλογική συνείδηση και συνεχιστεί αυτή η απομόνωση 
> κι ο "ζαμανφουτισμός" ,ο ωχαδερφισμός και γενικώς η όποια αρρωστημένη
> νοοτροπία του βολεύεσθαι κι ας καεί το σπίτι του γείτονα.
> Έτσι τελικά φαντάζει τελείως αστείο το όποιο πρόβλημα με την ΟΝ και την κάθε ΟΝ.
> ...


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :Thinking:

----------


## darax

Νουμεράκια είμαστε εδώ κι αρκετά χρόνια ,απλώς η οργάνωση γίνεται
"καλύτερη" χρόνο με το χρόνο.Ολοένα και περισσότερα προπύργια πέφτουν.
Το χάος θα επέλθει ,αν χαθεί η συλλογική συνείδηση και συνεχιστεί αυτή η απομόνωση 
κι ο "ζαμανφουτισμός" ,ο ωχαδερφισμός και γενικώς η όποια αρρωστημένη
νοοτροπία του βολεύεσθαι κι ας καεί το σπίτι του γείτονα

----------


## atheos71

Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς ότι το Σ/Κ το snr πέφτει κι ανεβαίνει από Δευτέρα πάλι;
Έχω τιμές στο downstream ως και 9 db (πέφτει όσο νυχτώνει ) ,ενώ το Σ/Κ
είμαι  4 db πιο κάτω (όταν νυχτώνει παίζει και το 1-2 db).

----------


## pirobola

Υπομονή έχω,

Ευτυχώς που έχουν και προβλήματα για να δουλεύουν οι τεχνικοί και οι εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες. Απλά το τηλέφωνο είναι από αυτά που ότι και να γινόταν έπρεπε να λειτουργεί, φανταστείτε κάποιος όμως να έχει άρρωστο ή να το έχει το τηλέφωνο για την δουλεία του.  Δεν μπορεί  όμως να έχει βλάβη το τηλέφωνο και να δείχνει ότι καλή.

----------


## atheos71

Eσύ μιλάς για το αυτονόητο και το λογικό.
Γιατί δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι δεν τους ενδιαφέρει; :Thinking: 
Αυτό εξάγεται ως συμπέρασμα απ'τη στάση κι
αντιμετώπιση των προβλημάτων που επιδεικνύει η
εν λόγω εταιρία.

----------


## pirobola

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι όταν καλούσες κάποιον στο σταθερό πολλές φορές παλιά και δεν το σήκωνε ο νους σας πάει πρώτα στο κακό. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω πάει διακοπές για να μην το σηκώνω ?

Πάντως τα ξαφνικά προβλήματα μπορεί να οφείλονται στο DSLAM που υπάρχουν προβληματικές κάρτες . Οπότε το πρόβλημα που έχω και εγώ μπορεί να είναι από αυτές της κάρτες που ξαφνικά τα παίζουν ή που υπολειτουργούν.

----------


## kzerzel

Είμαι νέος χρήστης της ΟΝ. Ενεργοποιήθηκα 10 Φεβρουαρίου. Οι υπηρεσίες που μου παρέχονται είναι Ιντερνετ, τηλεφωνία και τηλεόραση. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τις εντυπώσεις μου από την μέχρι τώρα συνύπαρξή μου με την ΟΝ.
Οσο και αν αυτό φανεί περίεργο στους περισσοτερους, οι μέχρι τώρα εντυπώσεις μου είναι σχεδόν άριστες! Αν εξερέσουμε οτι η ενεργοποίηση πήρε 2 μήνες και οτι τα Ελληνικά κανάλια της τηλεόρασης έχουν σήμα που προέρχεται από κεραία, όλα τα υπολοιπα λειτουργούν στην εντέλεια.
Σημειώστε οτι η καθηστέρηση της ενεργοποίησης οφειλόταν στον ΟΤΕ (και όμως μερικές φορές φταίει ο οτε!) ο οποίος απέριψε 2 αιτήσεις για νεα γραμμή με την δικαιολογία οτι η διευθύνση ήταν εκτός κέντρου!!!!Από την στιγμή που ο ΟΤΕ έδωσε την γραμμή είχα τον εξοπλισμο και όλες τις υπηρεσίες ενεργες μεσα σε 2 μέρες!!! Ο τεχνικός ήταν ακριβέστατος στο ραντεβου για την συννδεση και ευγενέστατος. Ειμαι από τότε συγχρονισμένος στα 15227ΚΒ/ς με downstream attenuation 9db kai SN 19.
Πραγμνατικά διαβάζω τα διαφορα ποστ και ντρέπομαι να πώ οτι το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω είναι οτι το σήμα των Ελληνικών καναλιών της ΟΝ δεν είναι καλό γιατί προέρχεται από κεραία!
Σαν να μην έφτανε που καθημερινά ακούω ιστορίες τρέλας για όλους τους ISP και η δική μου συνδεση είναι τέλεια και σχεδόν έχω τύψεις, ήρθε και πριν μερικές μέρες η ΟΝ να με παρει τηλέφωνο!!!!! να με ρωτήσει αν όλα δουλεύουν καλά και αν είμαι ευχαριστημένος!!!
Ζω στην Ελλάδα ή ονειρεύομαι?

----------


## atheos71

Έχεις 9 db attn. :Whistle: 
Αν είχες πρόβλημα με τέτοια απόσταση ....

----------


## Avesael

> Είμαι νέος χρήστης της ΟΝ. Ενεργοποιήθηκα 10 Φεβρουαρίου. Οι υπηρεσίες που μου παρέχονται είναι Ιντερνετ, τηλεφωνία και τηλεόραση. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να μοιραστώ μαζί σας τις εντυπώσεις μου από την μέχρι τώρα συνύπαρξή μου με την ΟΝ.
> Οσο και αν αυτό φανεί περίεργο στους περισσοτερους, οι μέχρι τώρα εντυπώσεις μου είναι σχεδόν άριστες! Αν εξερέσουμε οτι η ενεργοποίηση πήρε 2 μήνες και οτι τα Ελληνικά κανάλια της τηλεόρασης έχουν σήμα που προέρχεται από κεραία, όλα τα υπολοιπα λειτουργούν στην εντέλεια.
> Σημειώστε οτι η καθηστέρηση της ενεργοποίησης οφειλόταν στον ΟΤΕ (και όμως μερικές φορές φταίει ο οτε!) ο οποίος απέριψε 2 αιτήσεις για νεα γραμμή με την δικαιολογία οτι η διευθύνση ήταν εκτός κέντρου!!!!Από την στιγμή που ο ΟΤΕ έδωσε την γραμμή είχα τον εξοπλισμο και όλες τις υπηρεσίες ενεργες μεσα σε 2 μέρες!!! Ο τεχνικός ήταν ακριβέστατος στο ραντεβου για την συννδεση και ευγενέστατος. Ειμαι από τότε συγχρονισμένος στα 15227ΚΒ/ς με downstream attenuation 9db kai SN 19.
> Πραγμνατικά διαβάζω τα διαφορα ποστ και ντρέπομαι να πώ οτι το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω είναι οτι το σήμα των Ελληνικών καναλιών της ΟΝ δεν είναι καλό γιατί προέρχεται από κεραία!
> Σαν να μην έφτανε που καθημερινά ακούω ιστορίες τρέλας για όλους τους ISP και η δική μου συνδεση είναι τέλεια και σχεδόν έχω τύψεις, ήρθε και πριν μερικές μέρες η ΟΝ να με παρει τηλέφωνο!!!!! να με ρωτήσει αν όλα δουλεύουν καλά και αν είμαι ευχαριστημένος!!!
> Ζω στην Ελλάδα ή ονειρεύομαι?


Φίλε μου καλωσήλθες και καλορίζικη η σύνδεση σου.

Έχεις εξαιρετικά στατιστικά σε σχέση με την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού σου, οπότε μπορείς να κοιμάσαι ήσυχος για τη σύνδεση σου και να νοιώθεις πολύ τυχερός!
Αν κάποτε η ΟΝ δώσει "έως 24Mbps", να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα είσαι από τους λίγους προνομιούχους που θα απολαμβάνουν πραγματικά 24Mbps ανεξάρτητα από το attenuation σου (μιας και έχεις και πολύ λίγο θόρυβο παρά το συγχρονισμό σου).
 :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

> Φίλε μου καλωσήλθες και καλορίζικη η σύνδεση σου.
> 
> Έχεις εξαιρετικά στατιστικά σε σχέση με την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού σου, οπότε μπορείς να κοιμάσαι ήσυχος για τη σύνδεση σου και να νοιώθεις πολύ τυχερός!


Δε θα του πρότεινα με την ΟΝ να κοιμάται ήσυχος! :Razz: 
Έχουμε δει "καλές" γραμμές να καταρρέουν... :Whistle:

----------


## pirobola

Εγώ είμαι χωρίς τηλέφωνο 20 ημέρες και περιμένω ακόμα τον ΟΤΕ να φτιάξει την γραμμή μου. Το ιντερνετ σούρνετε έπεσα και στην περίοδο που έχει απεργία καλό πάσχα αν όμως ήταν θέμα μόνο της ΟΝ άμμεσα το πρόβλημα μου σε λίγες ώρες θα το διορθώνανε.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Σήμερα 21/03 το τηλέφωνο νέκρωσε. Όταν ανοίγω το ακουστικό ακούγεται ένα κενό, όταν μας καλούν, ο καλών ακούει ότι καλεί κανονικά αλλά το τηλέφωνο δεν χτυπάει. Επίσης η συσκευή τηλεφώνου ύστερα από λίγο δείχνει στην αναγνώριση κλήσεων ποιος πήρε και ότι δεν απαντήσαμε (σαν αναπάντητη).
> 
> ==> Ξέρει κανείς το email τεχνικής υποστήριξης της ON μήπως και γλυτώσω την αναμονή στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο της;


Παιδιά η ON μου έκανε μεγάλη ζημιά. Το τηλέφωνο ακόμη νεκρό. Αφού τους ξαναπήραμε τηλέφωνο και ενώ τους είπα ότι μόνο το τηλέφωνο είναι νεκρό ενώ η ON TV και το Internet δουλεύουν καλά, *μου έκοψαν ταχύτητα και μου κατέστρεψαν τα στατιστικά της σύνδεσης*!!!

Όταν τους ξαναπήραμε τηλέφωνο, την υπάλληλο "τεχνικό" δεν την ενδιέφερε που μου χάλασαν την σύνδεση και τρώω κολλήματα στην τηλεόραση και νεκρώνουν τα downloads, με ρώτησε μόνο αν τα φωτάκια του router δουλεύουν κανονικά, και ενώ προσπαθούσα να της εξηγήσω τι άλλαξαν στη σύνδεση, αυτή μου έλεγε κάτι σαν "δεν με ενδιαφέρει κύριε, εγώ ένα θέλω να μου πείτε, το φωτάκι ADSL είναι σταθερό και το Online αναβοσβήνει";

Αποτέλεσμα, αντί των στατιστικών που είχα:

Down Stream:15227
    Up Stream: 1023

(αν τα θυμάμαι καλά: )
Noise Margin Downstream: ~16-17 dB
Attenuation Downstream: ~18-19 dB


τώρα να έχω αυτά που φαίνονται στην επισυναμμένη εικόνα.


Έτσι τώρα είμαι ακόμη χωρίς τηλέφωνο από 21/3, και επιπλέον χωρίς ON TV (λόγω ότι τρώει κολλήματα) μαζί με Internet που τρώει κολλήματα, ύστερα από επέμβαση των "τεχνικών" του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου (σαν να τους είπα "χαλάστε και την ON TV και το Internet που δουλεύουν κανονικά").

Γιατί μου χαμήλωσαν ταχύτητα και μου πείραξαν τα υπόλοιπα στατιστικά, ενώ τους είπα ότι ON TV και Internet είναι OK, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.

----------


## atheos71

Γενικά είχες καλές υπηρεσίες απ'την ΟΝ μέχρι τώρα ,απ'ότι θυμάμαι.
Η χειροτέρευση ,όμως, είναι κάτι που έχει συμβεί κι αλλού (βλ. ultra).

----------


## WagItchyef

> Γενικά είχες καλές υπηρεσίες απ'την ΟΝ μέχρι τώρα ,απ'ότι θυμάμαι.
> Η χειροτέρευση ,όμως, είναι κάτι που έχει συμβεί κι αλλού (βλ. ultra).


Ναι, μέχρι να αρχίσω με τη βλάβη στο τηλέφωνο, ήμουν ικανοποιημένος. Αυτό που έχω τώρα δεν θα το έλεγα απλά χειροτέρευση, αλλά *καταστροφή!*

----------


## atheos71

Nα επικοινωνήσεις τηλεφωνικά μαζί τους δεν το βλέπω νά 'ναι λύση.Αν πήγαινες από κει να βρεις
κάνα "πραγματικό" τεχνικό να μιλήσεις μαζί του; :Thinking:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Nα επικοινωνήσεις τηλεφωνικά μαζί τους δεν το βλέπω νά 'ναι λύση.Αν πήγαινες από κει να βρεις
> κάνα "πραγματικό" τεχνικό να μιλήσεις μαζί του;


Οι τεχνικοί είναι στη Σωρού ή αλλού; Γιατί αν θυμάμαι καλά, σε ένα μήνυμα παλιότερα είχα διαβάσει ότι οι πραγματικοί τεχνικοί είναι αλλού.

----------


## atheos71

> Οι τεχνικοί είναι στη Σωρού ή αλλού; Γιατί αν θυμάμαι καλά, σε ένα μήνυμα παλιότερα είχα διαβάσει ότι οι πραγματικοί τεχνικοί είναι αλλού.


 
Σε τεθωρακισμένο για έξτρα προστασία! :Razz:  :ROFL: 
Δε γνωρίζω να σου πω με βεβαιότητα.
Κάποιος που ξέρει επ'αυτού ας πει.

----------


## Avesael

Οι πραγματικοί τεχνικοί βρίσκονται στο Data Center στη Μεταμόρφωση.
Οπωσδήποτε να έλθει ο φίλος σε επικοινωνία μαζί τους και να απαιτήσει τη διόρθωση των προβλημάτων που δημιουργήθηκαν και σίγουρα δεν είναι από εκείνο!
Κι εμένα μία άψογη γραμμή, σιγά σιγά μετατράπηκε σε μέτρια και με προβλήματα που δε στέκουν...
Γι΄αυτό και έβαλα και Forthnet και είμαι σε καθεστώς αορίστου στην ΟΝ περιμένοντας τις "εκπλήξεις" του Απρίλη.
Ως εκεί όμως, μετά δεν έχει αναμονή....

----------


## WagItchyef

> Οι πραγματικοί τεχνικοί βρίσκονται στο Data Center στη Μεταμόρφωση.
> Οπωσδήποτε να έλθει ο φίλος σε επικοινωνία μαζί τους και να απαιτήσει τη διόρθωση των προβλημάτων που δημιουργήθηκαν και σίγουρα δεν είναι από εκείνο!
> Κι εμένα μία άψογη γραμμή, σιγά σιγά μετατράπηκε σε μέτρια και με προβλήματα που δε στέκουν...
> Γι΄αυτό και έβαλα και Forthnet και είμαι σε καθεστώς αορίστου στην ΟΝ περιμένοντας τις "εκπλήξεις" του Απρίλη.
> Ως εκεί όμως, μετά δεν έχει αναμονή....


Καμιά ιδέα για το πως να έρθω σε επαφή μαζί τους; Γνωρίζει τουλάχιστον κανείς την διεύθυνση στην Μεταμόρφωση;  :Smile:

----------


## Avesael

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, Μερκούρη 21 Μεταμόρφωση.

Για τηλέφωνο, δοκίμασε το 210 61 61 781 και ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕ να μιλήσεις με τεχνικό.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, Μερκούρη 21 Μεταμόρφωση.
> 
> Για τηλέφωνο, δοκίμασε το 210 61 61 781 και ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΕ να μιλήσεις με τεχνικό.


Αυτό το τηλέφωνο ανήκει στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του 13801;

----------


## dimitris_74

> Αυτό το τηλέφωνο ανήκει στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του 13801;


φιλε μου ΜΗΝ παιρνεις 13801
δοκιμασε αλλα νουμερα οπως το παραπανω και το 2108097400
αυτα ειναι τζαμπα

----------


## WagItchyef

> φιλε μου ΜΗΝ παιρνεις 13801
> δοκιμασε αλλα νουμερα οπως το παραπανω και το 2108097400
> αυτα ειναι τζαμπα


Ούτως ή άλλως είμαι χωρίς σταθερό τηλέφωνο και αναγκαστικά τους τηλεφωνώ από κινητό.

----------


## Avesael

> Αυτό το τηλέφωνο ανήκει στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του 13801;


Μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό ήταν το τηλέφωνο του πραγματικού τεχνικού τμήματος...
Δε νομίζω να έχει αλλάξει (αν και μ'αυτούς δε μπορεί να είσαι σίγουρος)

----------


## atheos71

Kαλύτερα ,αν έχεις χρόνο,δεν πας μια βόλτα από κει;Θα συνεννοηθείς πιο γρήγορα ....

----------


## YDinopoulos

Ανω Γλυφαδα, DSLAM Τερψιθεας (Σπιτι πανω στην Πλατεια Καραισκακη)

Εδωσα συμβολαιο 13 Μαρτιου, το Σαββατο 29Μαρτιου ειμουν full ενεργοποιημενος !

Ειμαι κλειδωμενος στα 11 κ κατι d/l και 0.9 κ κατι u/l. (Πριν 4net-2lePlay 8.6-.05 !!! )

Η ποιοτητα τηλεορασης αρκετα ικανοποιητικη. Ειδικα εκει μιας κ δεν πιανει πολλα καναλια λογω γεωγραφικης θεσης, με εσωσε! 

Πραγματικα ελπιζω να μεινει παντα ετσι κ γιατι οχι κ καλυτερα! Απο εμενα μπραβο στην ΟΝ !

----------


## CMS

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ ON TELECOMS

01/04/2008	

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω εργασιών αναβάθμισης, το internet αναμένεται να διακοπεί στις 02:00 για 10λεπτά.

______________________________________________

Η "επόμενη μέρα" ξεκίνησε ... :Whistle:

----------


## atheos71

> ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ ON TELECOMS
> 
> 01/04/2008    
> 
> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι λόγω εργασιών αναβάθμισης, το internet αναμένεται να διακοπεί στις 02:00 για 10λεπτά.
> 
> ______________________________________________
> 
> Η "επόμενη μέρα" ξεκίνησε ...


Mετά τα μεσάνυχτα ήταν η διακοπή.Είχαμε μπει πρωταπριλιά ... :Razz:

----------


## CMS

Όχι ... όχι ... αναμένονται αλλαγές / αναβαθμίσεις ... και όχι μόνο σήμερα ...και δεν είναι πρωταπριλιάτικο ... :Whistle:

----------


## evagelos

γιαυτό εμένα με έχει ταράξει στα disconect?

----------


## CMS

> γιαυτό εμένα με έχει ταράξει στα disconect?


Έχουμε πάνω κάτω το ίδιο attenuation ... το 15227 σε συγχρονισμό ...δεν μπόρεσα να το κρατήσω μετά από τις πολλές ενεργοποιήσεις και άλλων και τις παρεμβολές ...τώρα πια και με λιγότερο από 15000 ακόμα και στα 14450 το SNR μου πέφτει σε τιμές κοντά στο 6 ... είμαι πάντα σταθερός αλλά με χαμηλό SNR ...

Έχεις προσέξει το SNR σου ...? τί προφίλ έχει / τί μεταπτώσεις ? ειδικά όταν έχεις disc?

----------


## evagelos

Τί έγινε δεν ξέρω γιατί σήμερα ντε και καλά ήθελε το pirelli να συνδεθεί το 1023 upload.
Ti reboot του έκανα τ'ιποτα.
Πήρα και ένα τηλ μπας .
Τώρα συνδέθηκε εκεί που ήμουν πάντα 964 up.
Για να δούμε. 
Τι τα πειράζουν, αφού έπαιζε καλά... :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## atheos71

To πρόβλημα είναι κυρίως αυτό.Ότι πειράζουν αδιακρίτως "καλές" και "κακές" γραμμές ...

----------


## evagelos

Εγώ δεν λέω ας τις πειράξουν, αλλά πρώτα ας πάρουν ένα τηλ. "Κύριε θέλετε να δούμε αν μπορείτε να πάτε παραπάνω;" 
ναι - όχι

----------


## atheos71

> Εγώ δεν λέω ας τις πειράξουν, αλλά πρώτα ας πάρουν ένα τηλ. "Κύριε θέλετε να δούμε αν μπορείτε να πάτε παραπάνω;" 
> ναι - όχι


Λίγο ... ουτοπικό το βρίσκω ,να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## evagelos

και τα disconnect συνεχίζονται κανονικά.
Για τεχνική υποστήριξη δε μιλάω. Πήρα 23:16 και μου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμος τεχνικός.
Και ξέρεις πια είναι η φάση, εγώ και όλοι πιστεύω θέλω να πάρω ένα τηλ κάποια στιγμή και να εξυπηρετήσουν.
Αν αρχίσουν "δεν υπάρχει", "αυριο" κλπ, άστα.

----------


## WagItchyef

Δεν είναι πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο:

Σήμερα το Internet σαν να κοβότανε σε κάποιες φάσεις, και όταν προσπαθούσα να κάνω login στο Pirelli δεν εμφάνιζε την web page του. Αυτό συνέβη δύο φορές. Στην αρχή νόμισα ότι αναβαθμίζανε το λογισμικό του Pirelli (έχω το 1.21.1S-O) αλλά τελικά δεν ήταν αυτό.

----------


## giannhs1984

εαν ολα πηγαιναν μια χαρα σημερα τοτε θα ηταν πρωταπριλια :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

Δεν ξέρω αν το παρατηρήσατε, αλλά στο TV BOX υπήρξε αναβάθμιση του SUI σε *v_270308.p*

Δεν είδα καμιά τρελλή διαφορά εκτός του ότι η πλοήγηση στο μενού γίνεται πολύ γρηγορότερα.

----------


## cnp5

> Δεν ξέρω αν το παρατηρήσατε, αλλά στο TV BOX υπήρξε αναβάθμιση του SUI σε *v_270308.p*
> 
> Δεν είδα καμιά τρελλή διαφορά εκτός του ότι η πλοήγηση στο μενού γίνεται πολύ γρηγορότερα.


Για ψάξε να δεις το baby tv...  :Smile:  η νέα έκδοση μάλλον έχει να κάνει με την αλλαγή κατάστασης του baby tv και τις διαχείρισης των συνδρομών για τα pay per view κανάλια.

----------


## Avesael

Ναι, το κανάλι για τα μωρά δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερα πλέον είναι η αλήθεια και σειρά έχουν μάλλον τα Discovery...

----------


## WagItchyef

Μόλις ήρθε το newsletter από την On Telecoms το οποίο περιέχει το ακόλουθο:


"Αγαπητέ συνδρομητή,

Από αυτό το μήνα μπαίνουμε και τυπικά στην δεύτερη φάση της λειτουργίας της εταιρείας μας. Πιστοί στην υπόσχεση μας για καλύτερες υπηρεσίες, θα ολοκληρώσουμε μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες μία σημαντική αναβάθμιση του δικτύου καθώς και την αναδιοργάνωση του τμήματος εξυπηρέτησης πελατών.

Επίσης, από αυτό το μήνα, η πληρωμή του λογαριασμού θα μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα και γρήγορα μέσω της νέας υπηρεσίας EasyPay. Καλό μήνα".

----------


## Avesael

Είχε ημερομηνία 1 ή 2 Απριλίου;  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

Σ.Σ. Δεν έχω ελέγξει mail της ΟΝ εδώ και 2 μήνες...

----------


## atheos71

> Είχε ημερομηνία 1 ή 2 Απριλίου;   
> 
> Σ.Σ. Δεν έχω ελέγξει mail της ΟΝ εδώ και 2 μήνες...


Γιατί δεν ελέγχεις τα mail σου;Μπορεί και να σου έχουν στείλει οι άνθρωποι. :Razz:

----------


## polv

> Οι τεχνικοί είναι στη Σωρού ή αλλού; Γιατί αν θυμάμαι καλά, σε ένα μήνυμα παλιότερα είχα διαβάσει ότι οι πραγματικοί τεχνικοί είναι αλλού.


Οι τεχνικοί είναι ΤΟΥ Σωρού

----------


## CMS

> Για ψάξε να δεις το baby tv...  η νέα έκδοση μάλλον έχει να κάνει με την αλλαγή κατάστασης του baby tv και τις διαχείρισης των συνδρομών για τα pay per view κανάλια.


Δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος για το ότι η αλλαγή του firmware του sagem σχετίζεται με την δυνατότητα διαχείρισης συνδρομών για τα pay per view κανάλια ...δεν παρέχεται τέτοια δυνατότητα με το firmware αυτό ...

Η μόνη αλλαγή αυτή την στιγμή είναι ότι έχει διακοπεί το streaming του baby tv ... και μάλλον θα πρέπει να ενοχληθεί η ΟΝ για το τί μέλλει γενέσθαι με την προβολή του καναλιού ...

Εγώ θα το πράξω και μάλιστα έντονα  :Very angry:  την επόμενη μέρα που θα διακοπεί η μετάδοση των τριών καναλιών του DISCOVERY  ... ενδεχομένως θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουν συνδρομητές με την ΟΝ για να ανοίγει ανά συνδρομητή το streaming του καναλιού ...τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής δεν δίνεται άλλη δυνατότητα ... και δεν υπάρχει άλλη διευκρίνηση ...

----------


## cnp5

> Δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος για το ότι η αλλαγή του firmware του sagem σχετίζεται με την δυνατότητα διαχείρισης συνδρομών για τα pay per view κανάλια ...δεν παρέχεται τέτοια δυνατότητα με το firmware αυτό ...
> 
> Η μόνη αλλαγή αυτή την στιγμή είναι ότι έχει διακοπεί το streaming του baby tv ... και μάλλον θα πρέπει να ενοχληθεί η ΟΝ για το τί μέλλει γενέσθαι με την προβολή του καναλιού ...
> 
> Εγώ θα το πράξω και μάλιστα έντονα  την επόμενη μέρα που θα διακοπεί η μετάδοση των τριών καναλιών του DISCOVERY  ... ενδεχομένως θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουν συνδρομητές με την ΟΝ για να ανοίγει ανά συνδρομητή το streaming του καναλιού ...τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής δεν δίνεται άλλη δυνατότητα ... και δεν υπάρχει άλλη διευκρίνηση ...


Μα την είδα εχθές το βράδυ... Αν πας στο μενού "Τηλεόραση On" υπάρχουν επιλογές για το κανάλι Baby TV και για την ενεργοποίηση της συνδρομής (3,5€). Για δες ξανά το μενού σου. Η διαδικασία (από όσο είδα) είναι ίδια με αυτή της Nova. Το μόνο που μπορεί να σε μπερδέψει είναι ότι μπαίνοντας στο μενού, η αρχική επιλογή πακέτου είναι "------" (παύλες), αν όμως πατήσεις το πλήκτρο > στο τηλεχειριστήριο, θα εμφανιστεί η επιλογή Baby TV - 3,5€

----------


## CMS

> Μα την είδα εχθές το βράδυ... Αν πας στο μενού "Τηλεόραση On" υπάρχουν επιλογές για το κανάλι Baby TV και για την ενεργοποίηση της συνδρομής (3,5€). Για δες ξανά το μενού σου. Η διαδικασία (από όσο είδα) είναι ίδια με αυτή της Nova. Το μόνο που μπορεί να σε μπερδέψει είναι ότι μπαίνοντας στο μενού, η αρχική επιλογή πακέτου είναι "------" (παύλες), αν όμως πατήσεις το πλήκτρο > στο τηλεχειριστήριο, θα εμφανιστεί η επιλογή Baby TV - 3,5€


 :OOPS: 

ΟΚ amigo ... θα το ελέγξω ... εσένα καίει το baby tv  :Thinking:  εμένα το discovery ... :Worthy:

----------


## cnp5

> ΟΚ amigo ... θα το ελέγξω ... εσένα καίει το baby tv  εμένα το discovery ...


Δε με καίει καθόλου, γιατί η μικρή μου συνέχεια ζήταγε τη "πεταλούδα" (το σήμα του BabyTV). Από χθές που της έδειξα ότι δεν υπάρχει ποια... ηρέμησε και το ξέχασε  :Wink: 

Το Discovery περισσότερο με καίει και εμένα... αρχίσει και μια σειρά για το πιθανό ταξίδι στον Άρη σήμερα (21:00 CET) στο Discovery Science, και δε θέλω να το χάσω  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Μα νομίζω ότι και τα 4 κανάλια αυτά είναι συνδρομητικά και απλά θα είχαν μία περίοδο δωρεάν προβολής για να δούμε πως είναι και μετά θα κλείδωναν...

----------


## CMS

> Μα νομίζω ότι και τα 4 κανάλια αυτά είναι συνδρομητικά και απλά θα είχαν μία περίοδο δωρεάν προβολής για να δούμε πως είναι και μετά θα κλείδωναν...


Ναι ναι ... bevy ... αλλά τα discovery channels παίζουν ακόμη ... ελεύθερα ... :Whistle:

----------


## cnp5

Το baby TV παίζει από το Φεβρουάριο (τέλη Ιανουαρίου νομίζω), ελπίζω και τα discovery κανάλια να είναι ελεύθερα μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα  :Smile:

----------


## Avesael

Τα Discovery μπήκαν μετά το Baby TV !  :Razz:

----------


## pan.nl

Έχουν ανακοινώσει πόσο θα κοστίζει η συνδρομή για αυτά τα κανάλια?

----------


## cnp5

> Έχουν ανακοινώσει πόσο θα κοστίζει η συνδρομή για αυτά τα κανάλια?


3.5€ το baby TV
5€ τα 3 discovery κανάλια (για την ώρα είναι ακόμα free)
8.5€ όλα μαζί

----------


## grphoto

Αχ, καλα νεα περιμενουμε (για τις εκπληξεις του Απριλιου μιλαω) αλλα τα ασχημα μονο βλεπουμε μεχρι στιγμης  :Razz:

----------


## pirobola

Υπομονή,

12 μήνες είμαι στην ΟΝ και ο τελευταίος μήνας είναι ο ποιο δύσκολος από όλους τους μήνες. Θα το κάνουν επίτηδες για να φύγω δεν εξηγείτε άλλα ότι και να κάνετε εδώ θα κάτσω.

----------


## atheos71

> Υπομονή,
> 
> 12 μήνες είμαι στην ΟΝ και ο τελευταίος μήνας είναι ο ποιο δύσκολος από όλους τους μήνες. Θα το κάνουν επίτηδες για να φύγω δεν εξηγείτε άλλα ότι και να κάνετε εδώ θα κάτσω.


Διακρίνω κάποιο ...μαζοχισμό ή λανθάνω; :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## atheos71

Διακρίνω να "κολλάει" το browsing ,χωρίς όμως να επηρρεάζει το download.
Έχει πέσει και το snr ,αλλά είναι σύνηθες τέτοια ώρα πια...

----------


## Avesael

Απορώ ρε γμτ πως στα κομμάτια με τέτοιο snr έχεις λειτουργική γραμή ρε Άρη!  :Thinking:   :Razz:

----------


## CMS

> Απορώ ρε γμτ πως στα κομμάτια με τέτοιο snr έχεις λειτουργική γραμή ρε Άρη!


υπάρχει κι άλλος που η γραμμή του έχει βραβείο ... original21paul ... μερικές γραμμές όσο ψηλό attenuation και νάχουν συμπεριφέρονται καλά ... άλλες ακόμα και με μικρό attenuation ... έχουν θόρυβο ...

----------


## atheos71

> Απορώ ρε γμτ πως στα κομμάτια με τέτοιο snr έχεις λειτουργική γραμή ρε Άρη!


Aμ ,εγώ δεν απορώ, λέτε; :Thinking:  :Whistle: 
Πραγματικά ,σκέφτομαι να παραμείνει στην ΟΝ αυτή η γραμμή και μετά τη λήξη του 12μήνου.
(Δεν κάνω πλάκα).Ίσως και να μην πάει καλύτερα αλλού.
Στην άλλη θα βάλω ,όποτε δεήσουν βέβαια τον τελευταίο για δοκιμή που απέμεινε,τη ΝetOne.

----------


## amora

> Πραγματικά ,σκέφτομαι να παραμείνει στην ΟΝ αυτή η γραμμή και μετά τη λήξη του 12μήνου.
> (Δεν κάνω πλάκα).Ίσως και να μην πάει καλύτερα αλλού.


Μια καλή γραμμή θα είναι καλή παντού. Και εκτός ΟΝ θα γλιτώσεις από τα λάθη και τα κολλήματα. Αυτό βεβαίως δεν αποκλείει την εμφάνιση άλλων εγγενών (ανεξάρτητων με τη γραμμή) προβλημάτων κάθε παρόχου. Τζογάρεις και βλέπεις...

----------


## atheos71

> Μια καλή γραμμή θα είναι καλή παντού. Και εκτός ΟΝ θα γλιτώσεις από τα λάθη και τα κολλήματα. Αυτό βεβαίως δεν αποκλείει την εμφάνιση άλλων εγγενών (ανεξάρτητων με τη γραμμή) προβλημάτων κάθε παρόχου. Τζογάρεις και βλέπεις...


Koυράστηκα ,Αντρέα,απ' τον ... τηλετζόγο. :Razz: Ό,τι είναι να γίνει ,ας γίνει!

----------


## sotis300

Για αυτούς που πιθανόν ήταν στην δική μου κατάσταση και μπορεί να βρούν την απλή λύση. 

Κολλήματα κάθε πεντάλεπτο, κατεβήκαμε από 15 στα 11 Mbps, και τα κολλήματα αραιώσαν αλλά ήταν πάλι συχνά.
Μέχρι που σκέφτηκα να αλλάξω το spliter ....πήρα ένα από MediaMarkt 6€.......και το σύστημα ήρθε στα ίσα του.......15 χρόνια στους υπολογιστές και στα εξαρτήματα σπάνια έχω δει τέτοια αποτελεσματικότητα......η σύνδεση έγινε βράχος....το μήνυμα το γράφω 10 μέρες από την αντικατάσταση.

Noise margin 16   15
Att              13   28

Και by the way...........το OnRec είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!

Έκανα κανα δύο μήνες να συνδεθώ και τα είχα πάρει αφού συνοδεύτηκε και από άπειρες αποσυνδέσεις και κολλήματα, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές .........είμαι πλέον happy!!

----------


## atheos71

> Για αυτούς που πιθανόν ήταν στην δική μου κατάσταση και μπορεί να βρούν την απλή λύση. 
> 
> Κολλήματα κάθε πεντάλεπτο, κατεβήκαμε από 15 στα 11 Mbps, και τα κολλήματα αραιώσαν αλλά ήταν πάλι συχνά.
> Μέχρι που σκέφτηκα να αλλάξω το spliter ....πήρα ένα από MediaMarkt 6€.......και το σύστημα ήρθε στα ίσα του.......15 χρόνια στους υπολογιστές και στα εξαρτήματα σπάνια έχω δει τέτοια αποτελεσματικότητα......η σύνδεση έγινε βράχος....το μήνυμα το γράφω 10 μέρες από την αντικατάσταση.
> 
> Noise margin 16 15
> Att 13 28
> 
> Και by the way...........το OnRec είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!
> ...


 :One thumb up: 
Tέλος καλό ,όλα καλά!
Να εύχεσαι να μην έχεις αποσυνδέσεις ,γιατί αυτό θεωρώ και το μέγιστο των προβλημάτων,
εφόσον η ταχύτητα είναι συναρτώμενη της αποστάσεως.

----------


## pirobola

Επισκέφτηκα τα κεντρικά της ΟΝ για το πρόβλημα του τηλεφώνου μου που δεν λειτουργεί εδώ και 24 ημέρες. Αυτό που δεν μου άρεσε είναι ο χώρος εργασίας των τεχνικών που ο ένας είναι πάνω στον άλλο και όταν μπαίνεις και εσύ νοιώθεις ότι γίνεσαι ένα με αυτούς και με το χώρο. 
Περίμενα να είχαν ένα ποιο μεγάλο χώρο και να είναι άνετος πρώτα για τους εργαζόμενους και μετά για αυτόν που πηγαίνει και λέει τα προβλήματα που έχει.

----------


## grphoto

Τα κεντρικα στην Μεταφορφωση τα θυμαμαι αρκετα ευρυχωρα  :Thinking: 

Τεσπα το σημαντικο ειναι, οι τεχνικοι να κανουν την δουλεια τους σωστα και οχι να εχουν μισο μετρο παραπανω τα γραφεια τους.

----------


## papakion

Προφανως ο pirobola πηγε στη Σωρου  :Whistle:

----------


## pirobola

Ναι,

Από την είσοδο μπήκα και πήγα στο τέλος του διαδρόμου, εκεί ήταν οι τεχνικοί αλλά νομίζω επειδή τους επισκέπτονται πολλοί έπρεπε να είναι σε μεγαλύτερο χώρο. Το καλό είναι επειδή ο χώρος είναι σαν το γκισέ των τραπεζών ο ένας δίπλα στον άλλο ακούς και τι προβλήματα έχουν οι άλλοι. Ο διπλανός μου είχε πρόβλημα στο σπάσιμο της εικόνας και του ανέβασε την ταχύτητα από 7 στα 8 και ρώταγε τον τεχνικό για την συμπεριφορά του onrec που έβλεπε κάτι και στο τέλος αυτού που έβλεπε το συνέχιζε στην αρχή του επόμενου. Ο άλλος είχε πρόβλημα με έναν διακανονισμό που είχε κάνει και ρώταγε διάφορα και τα είχε πάρει στο κρανίο και μία  Κυρία είχε φέρει όλο το κουτί της ΟΝ.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Τα κεντρικα στην Μεταφορφωση τα θυμαμαι αρκετα ευρυχωρα 
> 
> Τεσπα το σημαντικο ειναι, οι τεχνικοι να κανουν την δουλεια τους σωστα και οχι να εχουν μισο μετρο παραπανω τα γραφεια τους.



Δεν γνωρίζω πόσο χώρο έχουν, αλλά δεν μπορεί να είναι στοιβαγμένοι σαν τα ζώα, αν συμβαίνει αυτό μειώνεται και η απόδοση στο έργο τους.

----------


## grphoto

Μην μπερδευουμε τους τεχνικους με τα ατομα που ειναι στα τυπου γκισε των τραπεζων και δεν ειναι τεχνικοι αλλα ατομα υποστηριξης.  :Wink: 

Και αυτοι δυστυχως για το εργασιακο καθεστως γενικα στην Ελλαδα ειναι στριμωγμενοι ειτε ο οργανισμος λεγεται ΟΝ ειτε, ΟΤΕ ειτε Citibank κλπ.

Και ας μην το παμε εκει οτι στην ΟΝ δεν αποδιδουν γιατι ειναι στριμωγμενοι, ολοι ξερουμε οτι οι πραγματικοι τεχνικοι σε ολες τις εταιριες τηλεπικοινωνιων ειναι μετρημενοι στα δαχτυλα γι αυτο εχουμε αυτο το μπαχαλο γενικως. Μακαρι δηλαδη στην ΟΝ να ηταν στριμωγμενοι  :Whistle:

----------


## WagItchyef

Γνωρίζει κανείς από την στιγμή που δηλωθεί ότι μια γραμμή έχει βλάβη από την ΟΝ στον ΟΤΕ, μέσα σε πόσες μέρες ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει να την επιδιορθώσει (φαντάζομαι υπάρχει κάποιος νόμος ή κάτι τέτοιο);

----------


## CMS

Κανονικά μέσα σε 48 ώρες ... και έχει συμβεί πλειστάκις αυτό ...αλλά υπάρχουν και πολλές περιπτώσεις που δεν έχει συμβεί ...για διάφορους λόγους... επίσης δεν ξέρω αν προβλέπεται από νόμους αλλά το έχω μάθει από τεχνικό της ΟΝ ...

----------


## DownUnder

καλησπερα σε ολους

αιτηση 17/3
απο χτες ειμαι ΟΝ και ειμαι καλα
περιοχη Μαρουσι

αν ηξερα να ενεργοποιησω και το χωρισκαλωδιο!!! θα ημουν ευτυχης

----------


## Avesael

> καλησπερα σε ολους
> 
> αιτηση 17/3
> απο χτες ειμαι ΟΝ και ειμαι καλα
> περιοχη Μαρουσι
> 
> αν ηξερα να ενεργοποιησω και το χωρισκαλωδιο!!! θα ημουν ευτυχης


Καλώς ήλθες.

Έδω θα βρεις ότι ακριβώς χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## DownUnder

> Καλώς ήλθες.
> 
> Έδω θα βρεις ότι ακριβώς χρειάζεσαι.


 σε ευχαριστω σε ω adslgr
και εσενα UltraCG7 ειδικα

θα κατσω να διαβασω πως θα μπω στον χαρτη της ΟΝ

τωρα θα ψαξω ταχυτητες και αλλα.....

ελπιζω να τα καταφερω

----------


## Tem

χρειάζεται  προσοχή στις ρυθμίσεις ασφαλείας του Pirelli  :RTFM: .
Αυτή τη στιγμή βλέπω σε απόσταση αναπνοής δύο συνδέσεις ΟΝ χωρίς κλείδωμα.
Είναι αυτονόητο ότι ο οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε αυτά ακόμα και κατά 
λάθος εφόσον δεν απαιτείται κανένα συνθηματικό. 
Προσοχή λοιπόν , κάποιοι στην περιοχή των Ανω Ιλισίων έχουν ξεκλείδωτα ρούτερ.
Αν είναι γραμμένοι στο φορουμ ας κάνουν τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις. Μάλλον όμως δεν είναι.
Μάλιστα έχουν και το τελευταίο firmware 1.23 ενώ εγώ έχω ακόμα το 1.21  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Στη Ν.Σμύρνη να δεις...
Στο σπίτι μου παίζουν χύμα 4 συνδέσεις ΟΝ, στο σπίτι της θείας μου 2 και στης ξαδέλφης μου 3!!!
Μάλιστα είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο στην ΟΝ και τους είχα ενημερώσει για αυτό, γιατί τότε χρησιμοποιούσα wireless στο δικό μου (το έχω κόψει εδω και μήνες πλέον) και ξαφνικά είχα συνδεθεί σε άλλο δίκτυο που είχε καλύτερο σήμα από το δικό μου!!!!!!!!
Η απάντηση από την ΟΝ ήταν ότι δε μπορόυν να κάνουν κάτι και να ειδοποιήσουν τους συνδρομητές, γιατί θα νομίζουν (οι συνδρομητές) ότι τους παρακολουθούν από την ΟΝ !!!!!

----------


## amora

> Η απάντηση από την ΟΝ ήταν ότι δε μπορόυν να κάνουν κάτι και να ειδοποιήσουν τους συνδρομητές, γιατί θα νομίζουν (οι συνδρομητές) ότι τους παρακολουθούν από την ΟΝ !!!!!


 :Crazy:  :Shocked:  :ROFL:

----------


## Tem

κι εγώ σε άλλο δίκτυο έχω συνδεθεί. Τελικά το Pirelli δίνει καλό σήμα  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Ναι, έχει και κάτι καλό έτσι πετσοκομμένο που το έχουν...  :Laughing:

----------


## Tem

> Ναι, έχει και κάτι καλό έτσι πετσοκομμένο που το έχουν...


πλάκα πλάκα είναι απο τα πλέον αξιόπιστα ρουτεράκια  :Laughing:

----------


## Avesael

Αμα ήταν και Wide Open, θα ήταν ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ!

----------


## WagItchyef

Παιδιά είμαι στην εξής φάση. Το τηλέφωνο νεκρό πάνω από μισό μήνα. Η σύνδεση Internet έγινε ψιλο-κουραφέξαλα (που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα IPTV OFF). Ήρθε τεχνικός σπίτι γιατί έβλεπε ότι μάλλον συμβαίνει  βραχυκύκλωμα. Έκανε μετρήσεις μέσα στο σπίτι και κάτω στο κουτί με τα καλώδια τηλεφώνου της πολυκατοικίας και δεν βρήκε τοπικό πρόβλημα.

Ενημέρωσε τον ΟΤΕ ότι είναι σφάλμα που είναι στην δική τους αρμοδιότητα να επιδιορθωθεί. Ο ΟΤΕ απάντησε ότι δεν βρίσκει πρόβλημα, και λέει πρέπει να δώσουν ραντεβού τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ με τεχνικό της ΟΝ στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ (δεν ξέρω πως λέγεται) για να επιλύσουν το πρόβλημα. Από την ΟΝ λένε ότι είναι "δύσκολο να γίνει αυτό".

Έχει κανείς εμπειρία πόσο μπορεί να τραβήξει αυτό; Πριν συμβεί αυτό όλα πήγαιναν καλά, η γραμμή είχε καλά στατιστικά (αυτά που φαίνονται στο προφίλ μου), τώρα είναι με αυτά της επισυναμμένης εικόνας.

Υποψιάζομαι ότι κάποιος του ΟΤΕ χρησιμοποίησε τη γραμμή μου για δικό τους πελάτη, και μου πέρασαν εμένα δικιά τους προβληματική γραμμή.

Εν τω μεταξύ ο λογαριασμός της ΟΝ λειτουργεί άψογα, έρχεται κανονικά χωρίς μικρότερο ποσό, με τηλέφωνο εντελώς νεκρό και IPTV OFF για τρίτη βδομάδα τώρα.

----------


## Avesael

Αμα σου λένε οι άλλοι από την ΟΝ ότι "είναι δύσκολο να γίνει αυτό", να τους απαντήσεις ότι είναι πολύ εύκολο να κάνεις μία όμορφη καταγγελία στην Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. , στο ΙΝ.ΚΑ. και στο συνήγορο του πολίτη και πάνω απ'όλα καταγγελία της σύμβασης και έχει και αλλού πορτοκαλιές...
Αν είναι σοβαρή εταιρεία θα πρέπει να δει πως θα λύσει το σοβαρότατο αυτό πρόβλημα, σε ένα πελάτη της που ως τώρα δεν είχε το παρμικρό πρόβλημα με μία πάρα πολύ καλή γραμμή (όπως φαίνεται στο προφίλ σου).

----------


## atheos71

Δε βλέπω να χαμπαριάζουν.Ας μην ξεχνάμε και την τελευταία ομαδική καταγγελία .... :Whistle:

----------


## CMS

Μάλλον δεν έχουν εντοπίσει ακόμα οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ που τους παραγγέλνει την βλάβη η ΟΝ , πού βρίσκεται η βλάβη ... αν δηλαδή χρειάζεται να του αλλάξουν πόρτα στο DSLAM ή αν η βλάβη είναι από ζημιά καλωδίου σε κάποιο σημείο της γραμμής ...το βραχυκύκλωμα μπορεί να έχει πολλές αιτίες κατά μήκος της γραμμής ... κανονικά όμως θα μπορούσες να ρωτήσεις φίλε την ΟΝ αν ζητήσανε κι αν έγινε από τον ΟΤΕ αλλαγή πόρτας στο DSLAM για την σύνδεσή σου ...σε τεχνικό όμως της ΟΝ αυτή η ερώτηση ... αληθινό ..όχι "πέτσινο" ...

----------


## Avesael

Και θα βρει το δίκιο του;  
Αν λάβω υπόψιν μου από άλλες περιπτώσεις, καλά κρασιά...

Σε αυτή την εταιρεία το να μιλήσεις με αληθινό τεχνικό είναι πολυτέλεια και το θεωρούν ύψιστη τιμή οι τύποι...   :Thumb down:

----------


## atheos71

> Και θα βρει το δίκιο του;


Δεν ξέρεις καμμιά φορά τί γίνεται ... Μπορεί και να βρει ,αν πέσει σε καλή περίπτωση κι 
εξυπηρετηθεί.

----------


## pirobola

Το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ όπως με το φίλο ποιο πάνω , ακριβώς να ίδια συμπτώματα και από την στιγμή που το πρόβλημα δεν το έχει μόνο ένας αυτό σημαίνει πολλά. Για αυτό αν είναι εφικτό και το πρόβλημα το έχει και άλλος είμαι πρόθυμος να συναντηθούμε στα κεντρικά και να κάνουμε διαμαρτυρία για το πρόβλημα του ξαφνικού θανάτου. Αν δεν βρούμε άκρη κάνουμε καταγγελία για ανεπάρκεια υποστήριξης και επίλυσης από την πλευρά της ΟΝ .

Βρε μην πως έχουνε ίωση οι γραμμές και κολλάνε η μία μετά την άλλη για αυτό προσοχή μην κολλήσετε και εσείς. Δυστυχώς αντιβίωση δεν υπάρχει ακόμα στο προσεχώς μέλλον θα υπάρξει για αυτό έλεγε η ΟΝ νέες υπηρεσίες και νέα προϊόντα. Αντιβιοτικά ΟΝ η σίγουρη επιλογή για την γραμμή σας που ξαφνικά ένα πρωί αρρώστησε.

Ξέχασα να πω στον φίλο πάρτους τηλέφωνο να παγώσουν το πάγιο και τον λογαριασμό αυτό έκανα εγώ και τα πάγωσα μέχρι να μου αποκαταστήσουν την βλάβη.

----------


## DownUnder

> χρειάζεται  προσοχή στις ρυθμίσεις ασφαλείας του Pirelli .
> Αυτή τη στιγμή βλέπω σε απόσταση αναπνοής δύο συνδέσεις ΟΝ χωρίς κλείδωμα.
> Είναι αυτονόητο ότι ο οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να συνδεθεί σε αυτά ακόμα και κατά 
> λάθος εφόσον δεν απαιτείται κανένα συνθηματικό. 
> Προσοχή λοιπόν , κάποιοι στην περιοχή των Ανω Ιλισίων έχουν ξεκλείδωτα ρούτερ.
> Αν είναι γραμμένοι στο φορουμ ας κάνουν τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις. Μάλλον όμως δεν είναι.
> Μάλιστα έχουν και το τελευταίο firmware 1.23 ενώ εγώ έχω ακόμα το 1.21


και εγω ξεκλειδωτος ειμαι
με ισχυ σηματος μετρια που λεει και το κεντρο δικτυου των βιστα

εχει να κανει αυτο με την ταχυτητα μου?
γιατι το speedtest.net με δειχνει στα 2.9Μbs
ενω το status της Pirelli με δειχνει ετσι

INTERNET
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  772 Kbps.
Download:  5675 Kbps.

Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
Gateway:  91.132.1.131
Primary DNS:  91.132.4.4
Secondary DNS:  91.132.4.20

	GATEWAY
IP Address:  192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask:  255.255.255.0
DHCP Server:  Enabled
Firewall:  Disabled
UPnP:  Enabled
Wireless:  Enabled
	INFORMATION
Numbers of DHCP Clients:  2
Runtime Code Version: 
  1.23.1S-O (Sep 13 2007 17:18:56)
Boot Code Version:  0.72.10
ADSL Modem Code Version:  07.00.04.00A+
LAN MAC Address: 00-1C-A2-B3-0E-7D
Wireless MAC Address: 00-1C-A2-B3-0E-7D
WAN MAC Address: 00-1C-A2-B3-0E-7E
Hardware Version:  01A
Serial Num:   YW0100383


sorry  αν ειμαι ασχετος αλλα .........θα μαθω ...που θα παει?

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Avesael

Κλείδωσε το wireless σου, και μην δείχνεις ποτέ δημόσια την WAN IP σου...  :Wink: 

Επίσης ρίξε μια ματιά (ή μάλλον πολλές...) εδώ.

----------


## pirobola

Τα διαβάσετε τα νέα ¨Έρευνες των δύο ΙΝΚΑ για τα παράπονα των Ελλήνων καταναλωτών σε τηλεφωνία και Ίντερνετ¨. Είμαστε πρωτοπόροι μπράβο στην ΟΝ ?

----------


## DownUnder

> Κλείδωσε το wireless σου, και μην δείχνεις ποτέ δημόσια την WAN IP σου... 
> 
> Επίσης ρίξε μια ματιά (ή μάλλον πολλές...) εδώ.


ok
thanks

μια και τελος 

πως κλειδωνει?

----------


## darax

> Τα διαβάσετε τα νέα ¨Έρευνες των δύο ΙΝΚΑ για τα παράπονα των Ελλήνων καταναλωτών σε τηλεφωνία και Ίντερνετ¨. Είμαστε πρωτοπόροι μπράβο στην ΟΝ ?


Πρωτοπόρα η ΟΝ σέ όλα !! :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

> ok
> thanks
> 
> μια και τελος 
> 
> πως κλειδωνει?


Δες εδώ.

----------


## WagItchyef

> ...το βραχυκύκλωμα μπορεί να έχει πολλές αιτίες κατά μήκος της γραμμής ... κανονικά όμως θα μπορούσες να ρωτήσεις φίλε την ΟΝ αν ζητήσανε κι αν έγινε από τον ΟΤΕ αλλαγή πόρτας στο DSLAM για την σύνδεσή σου ...σε τεχνικό όμως της ΟΝ αυτή η ερώτηση ... αληθινό ..όχι "πέτσινο" ...


ΟΚ πες ότι τον ρωτάω. Θα ξέρει ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ (δηλαδή υπάρχει τρόπος να ξέρει);

----------


## CMS

Ναι ...η αίτηση αυτή καταγράφεται στο αρχείο σου ... κανονικότατα και μάλιστα υπάρχει και χρέωση για την υπηρεσία αυτή του ΟΤΕ για λογαριασμό της ΟΝ ...

----------


## pirobola

Εγώ πάντος πάω πάλι από εκεί, τηλεφωνικά δεν βρήσκω άκρη

----------


## cnp5

> Πρωτοπόρα η ΟΝ σέ όλα !!





> Τα διαβάσετε τα νέα ¨Έρευνες των δύο ΙΝΚΑ για τα παράπονα των Ελλήνων καταναλωτών σε τηλεφωνία και Ίντερνετ¨. Είμαστε πρωτοπόροι μπράβο στην ΟΝ ?


Θα πρέπει να λάβετε υπόψιν σας και τις αιτήσεις που οι δύο αυτές εταιρίες (Forthnet και OnTelecoms) διαχειρίστηκαν το διάστημα εκείνο... Είναι φυσιολογικό και οι δύο τους να φιγουράρουν στις πρώτες θέσεις... καθώς η εισροή πελατών σε αυτές ήταν απίστευτα μεγάλη σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες εταιρίες... 
Δείτε μόνο πόσες καταγγελίες για «τεχνικά προβλήματα», ο νέος ΙΝΚΑ, δέχθηκε για την On (40) και τη Forthnet (23) σε σύνολο πελατών στην On περίπου 90.000 και στη Forthnet 100.000.

Το πραγματικό πρόβλημα δεν είναι ο αριθμός καταγγελιών ή η θέση της Χ ή Υ εταιρίες αλλά ο χρόνος απόκρισης σε λύση προβλημάτων (που και αυτός έχει σχέση με τον αριθμό πελατών... κακός βέβαια... αφού αποκτώντας πολλούς πελάτες θα έπρεπε να οργανώσει καλύτερα ή να μισθώσεις περισσότερους τεχνικούς για επίλυση προβλημάτων)

----------


## atheos71

> ΟΚ πες ότι τον ρωτάω. Θα ξέρει ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ (δηλαδή υπάρχει τρόπος να ξέρει);


Aν είναι τεχνικός ,θα πρέπει να ξέρει.

----------


## pirobola

Εγώ κλείνω σήμερα 25 ημέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο και βλέπουνε μάλλον πάω για 31 ελπίζω να βγω και να κερδίσω στο 31 και να μην καώ γιατί αν το ξεπεράσω καλό Πάσχα.

----------


## atheos71

> Εγώ κλείνω σήμερα 25 ημέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο και βλέπουνε μάλλον πάω για 31 ελπίζω να βγω και να κερδίσω στο 31 και να μην καώ γιατί αν το ξεπεράσω καλό Πάσχα.




Off Topic


		Δεν κάνει να παίζεις χαρτιά το Πάσχα!!! :Razz: 



Τώρα για να λέμε και την αλήθεια , μια βελτίωση στο snr την είδα μερικές μέρες τώρα,απ'το
πρωί ως τ'απόγευμα όμως....Μετά πέφτει...

----------


## WagItchyef

> Aν είναι τεχνικός ,θα πρέπει να ξέρει.


Και πως θα γνωρίζω ότι μου λέει την αλήθεια και όχι ψέμματα;

----------


## atheos71

Είπες ,_αν υπάρχει τρόπος να ξέρει_ και κατάλαβα ότι αναφερόσουν σε τεχνικό.Η δουλειά του είναι
αυτή ,να γνωρίζει πώς επιλύονται τα τεχνικής φύσης προβλήματα.
Εκ του αποτελέσματος θα δεις αν λέει αλήθεια ή όχι.Θα μου πεις, τί να το κάνω εκ των υστέρων...
Τότε θα πρέπει ο ίδιος νά 'χεις τεχνικές γνώσεις για να μπορείς να κρίνεις αυτά που σου λέει.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Μάλλον δεν έχουν εντοπίσει ακόμα οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ που τους παραγγέλνει την βλάβη η ΟΝ , πού βρίσκεται η βλάβη ... αν δηλαδή χρειάζεται να του αλλάξουν πόρτα στο DSLAM ή αν η βλάβη είναι από ζημιά καλωδίου σε κάποιο σημείο της γραμμής ...το βραχυκύκλωμα μπορεί να έχει πολλές αιτίες κατά μήκος της γραμμής ... κανονικά όμως θα μπορούσες να ρωτήσεις φίλε την ΟΝ αν ζητήσανε κι αν έγινε από τον ΟΤΕ αλλαγή πόρτας στο DSLAM για την σύνδεσή σου ...σε τεχνικό όμως της ΟΝ αυτή η ερώτηση ... αληθινό ..όχι "πέτσινο" ...


Στο ότι το τηλέφωνο είναι νεκρό ενώ το Internet παίζει σχετικά καλά, είναι θέμα του ΚΑΦΑΟ ή του DSLAM; Και τα δύο βρίσκονται στο ίδιο μέρος ή αλλού;

----------


## Avesael

Το ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ βρίσκεται κοντά στη γειτονιά σου.
Το DSLam (MSAN), στο τοπικό Α/Κ.

----------


## pirobola

Κάθε μέρα περνάω από το καφάο που είναι δίπλα μου κάποια στιγμή θα βουτήξω καμιά φορά και θα το ανοίξω μην πως δω κανέναν καλώδιο να είναι κομμένο , το μόνο κακό ότι αν με δούνε θα νομίζουν ότι κάνω υποκλοπή και οι καιροί είναι περίεργοι.

----------


## atheos71

> Κάθε μέρα περνάω από το καφάο που είναι δίπλα μου κάποια στιγμή θα βουτήξω καμιά φορά και θα το ανοίξω μην πως δω κανέναν καλώδιο να είναι κομμένο , το μόνο κακό ότι αν με δούνε θα νομίζουν ότι κάνω υποκλοπή και οι καιροί είναι περίεργοι.


 
Προληπτικά ,βάζεις και κάνα φίλο να κρατάει τσίλιες. :Crazy:  :ROFL:

----------


## Avesael

Ούτε για αστείο να μην προβείς σε τέτοια ενέργεια!
Θα σε πάνε μέσα δεμένο και δε θα το έχεις καταλάβει...

----------


## WagItchyef

> Το ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ βρίσκεται κοντά στη γειτονιά σου.
> Το DSLam (MSAN), στο τοπικό Α/Κ.


Για το νεκρό τηλέφωνο ενώ το Internet παίζει σχετικά καλά ποιο φταίει από τα δύο;

----------


## pirobola

Ο γειτονάς σου που έβαλε και αυτός ΟΝ και χαλάσανε εσένα

----------


## Avesael

> Ο γειτονάς σου που έβαλε και αυτός ΟΝ και χαλάσανε εσένα


Μην το γελάς καθόλου.
Είναι πολύ πιθανό να δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα σε μία καλή γραμμή για το λόγο που είπες...

----------


## pirobola

Και εγώ σήμερα επανήλθαν όλα στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα ποια, είχα διπλή βλάβη που ήταν του ΟΤΕ και της ΟΝ. Το πρωί κτυπάει το τηλέφωνο και ήταν ο ΟΤΕ και μας είπαν έχετε το τάδε τηλέφωνο όχι για αυτό δεν μπορούσαμε να σας βρούμε κ.τ.λ . Κλείνω το ακουστικό και το ξανά σηκώνω και ακούω κάποιον άλλο στην γραμμή και έλεγε τα δικά του, το κλείνω και το ανοίγω ξανά και όλα επανήλθαν.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Και εγώ σήμερα επανήλθαν όλα στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα ποια, είχα διπλή βλάβη που ήταν του ΟΤΕ και της ΟΝ. Το πρωί κτυπάει το τηλέφωνο και ήταν ο ΟΤΕ και μας είπαν έχετε το τάδε τηλέφωνο όχι για αυτό δεν μπορούσαμε να σας βρούμε κ.τ.λ . Κλείνω το ακουστικό και το ξανά σηκώνω και ακούω κάποιον άλλο στην γραμμή και έλεγε τα δικά του, το κλείνω και το ανοίγω ξανά και όλα επανήλθαν.


Σήμερα επανήλθε και σε μένα το τηλέφωνο. Μου έβαλαν ταχύτητα κοντά στα 16, αλλά ξέρει κανείς γιατί δεν το βάζουν ακριβώς στα 16 Mbps (16384 Kbps) / 1 Mbps (1024 Kbps);

----------


## harris

> Σήμερα επανήλθε και σε μένα το τηλέφωνο. Μου έβαλαν ταχύτητα κοντά στα 16, αλλά ξέρει κανείς γιατί δεν το βάζουν ακριβώς στα 16 Mbps (16384 Kbps) / 1 Mbps (1024 Kbps);


Τι θα πει "σου έβαλαν ταχύτητα";  :What..?: 

Η ταχύτητα που θα κλειδώσεις είναι ένα τεχνικό θέμα και εξαρτάται από συγκεκριμένους παράγοντες  :Wink:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Τι θα πει "σου έβαλαν ταχύτητα"; 
> 
> Η ταχύτητα που θα κλειδώσεις είναι ένα τεχνικό θέμα και εξαρτάται από συγκεκριμένους παράγοντες


Όταν είχα πρόβλημα μου είχαν κατεβάσει την ταχύτητα λόγω χαμηλού noise margin/υψηλού attenuation, δηλαδή έτρωγα κολλήματα στο Internet και μου κατέβασαν τις ταχύτητες προσωρινά για να δουλεύει το Internet καλύτερα.

Εσύ γνωρίζεις να δουλεύουν αλλιώς τα πράγματα; Εγώ φαντάζομαι ότι μάλλον έχουν κάποια profiles ταχυτήτων και τα ενεργοποιούν στους χρήστες ή/και ρυθμίζουν τις ταχύτητες πιο χειροκίνητα, ανεβοκατεβάζοντας τις ταχύτητες και κοιτάζοντας τα dB.

----------


## harris

> Εσύ γνωρίζεις να δουλεύουν αλλιώς τα πράγματα; Εγώ φαντάζομαι ότι μάλλον έχουν κάποια profiles ταχυτήτων και τα ενεργοποιούν στους χρήστες ή/και ρυθμίζουν τις ταχύτητες πιο χειροκίνητα, ανεβοκατεβάζοντας τις ταχύτητες και κοιτάζοντας τα dB.


Σωστά, απλά όπως το είπες πριν δεν το καταλαβα  :Embarassed:

----------


## troas

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ON TELECOMS ΕΙΧΑ FORTHNET ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ.ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 5mpps ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ
ΝΑ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ Η ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ??
ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ?
ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ 10 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΕΣΤΑΡΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΨΩ

----------


## atheos71

> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ON TELECOMS ΕΙΧΑ FORTHNET ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ.ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 5mpps ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ
> ΝΑ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ Η ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ??
> ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ?
> ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ 10 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΕΣΤΑΡΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΨΩ


Tί attenuation έχεις στη forthnet;

----------


## WagItchyef

> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ON TELECOMS ΕΙΧΑ FORTHNET ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ.ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 5mpps ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ
> ΝΑ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ Η ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ??
> ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ?
> ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ 10 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΕΣΤΑΡΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΨΩ


Θεωρητικά θα πρέπει να έχεις τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά σύνδεσης. Πρακτικά θα μας πεις εσύ, για να μάθουμε επί τη ευκαιρία.  :Smile:

----------


## Tem

> ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ON TELECOMS ΕΙΧΑ FORTHNET ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ.ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 5mpps ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ
> ΝΑ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ Η ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ??
> ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ?
> ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ 10 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΕΣΤΑΡΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΨΩ


δεν πιστεύω ότι θα κερδίσεις κάτι. Ειδικά αν έχεις πάρει το πακέτο Ολα σε Ενα , αμφιβάλω αν θα μπορείς να έχεις ικανοποιητική  IPTV

----------


## troas

παιδια ειμαι καινουργιος στην παρεα *και καλως σας βρηκα* το πακετο ολα  σε ενα πηρα,προφανως για καλυτερα.ισως τελικα επρεπε να κανω πρωτα ερευνα αγορας και μετα να αλλαξω,
ακουστηκε οτι η forthnet θα παρει μεριδιο απο την nova η θα συνεργαστει,εαν αληθευει εκανα λαθος μεγαλο.....

----------


## WagItchyef

> παιδια ειμαι καινουργιος στην παρεα *και καλως σας βρηκα* το πακετο ολα  σε ενα πηρα,προφανως για καλυτερα.ισως τελικα επρεπε να κανω πρωτα ερευνα αγορας και μετα να αλλαξω,
> ακουστηκε οτι η forthnet θα παρει μεριδιο απο την nova η θα συνεργαστει,εαν αληθευει εκανα λαθος μεγαλο.....


Καλώς ήρθες. Αυτή τη στιγμή τηλεφωνία, Internet και τηλεόραση προσφέρει μόνο η ΟΝ και η Vivodi αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Τώρα για το μέλλον και το τι θα κάνουν οι άλλες εταιρείες, θα δούμε.

Έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεση σου;

----------


## giannhs1984

> Τι θα πει "σου έβαλαν ταχύτητα"; 
> 
> Η ταχύτητα που θα κλειδώσεις είναι ένα τεχνικό θέμα και εξαρτάται από συγκεκριμένους παράγοντες


καθολου τεχνικο με αυτην την εταιρεια και το εχουν αποδεξει πολλακις....δεν μπορει να εισαι 100 μετρα απο το κεντρο του οτε και εκει που πιανεις φουλ σημα η ον να σου δινει το 1/8 δικο της..

----------


## troas

> Καλώς ήρθες. Αυτή τη στιγμή τηλεφωνία, Internet και τηλεόραση προσφέρει μόνο η ΟΝ και η Vivodi αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Τώρα για το μέλλον και το τι θα κάνουν οι άλλες εταιρείες, θα δούμε.
> 
> Έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεση σου;



οχι δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει ακομη,εχω υπολοιπο στην forthnet 20 μερες περιπου ισως και παραπανω,μου εστειλαν απο την ontelecoms το ονομα χρηστη και τον κωδικο χρηστη,αυτα προς στιγμης,
βασικα με ενδιαφερει η υπηρεσια  tv το οποιο λενε το συνδεεις στην τηλεοραση σου και εχεις ψηφιακο σημα αντι για αναλογικο.το καλο στην φορτηνετ ειναι οτι ειχε τα hot spot με εξυπηρετουσε,ελπιζω να πιασω κατι παραπανω απο 5mpps αντι της forthnet...

----------


## WagItchyef

> οχι δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει ακομη,εχω υπολοιπο στην forthnet 20 μερες περιπου ισως και παραπανω,μου εστειλαν απο την ontelecoms το ονομα χρηστη και τον κωδικο χρηστη,αυτα προς στιγμης,
> βασικα με ενδιαφερει η υπηρεσια  tv το οποιο λενε το συνδεεις στην τηλεοραση σου και εχεις ψηφιακο σημα αντι για αναλογικο.το καλο στην φορτηνετ ειναι οτι ειχε τα hot spot με εξυπηρετουσε,ελπιζω να πιασω κατι παραπανω απο 5mpps αντι της forthnet...


Μπορεί να πιάσεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, μπορεί και όχι.

Τι ταχύτητα, noise margin/SNR, και attenuation Downstream είχες στη Forthnet;

----------


## mitropoulosjohn

Μάλλον όλα οκ με την ON μετα από δύο μήνες προβλημάτων......

----------


## atheos71

Κλασσικά , τέτοια ώρα , συνήθισα πια την πτώση του snr μου ...
Πάραυτα και πεισματικά αντέχει χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις ...

----------


## greg21

το ρουτερ παιζει παντως μεγαλο ρολο καποιες φορες!!!!!!!!

----------


## intech

> παιδια ειμαι καινουργιος στην παρεα *και καλως σας βρηκα* το πακετο ολα σε ενα πηρα,προφανως για καλυτερα.ισως τελικα επρεπε να κανω πρωτα ερευνα αγορας και μετα να αλλαξω,
> ακουστηκε οτι η forthnet θα παρει μεριδιο απο την nova η θα συνεργαστει,εαν αληθευει εκανα λαθος μεγαλο.....


Η Forthnet αγόρασε την Nova με 430 εκ. ευρώ.
Ομως θα χρειαστεί πολύ χρόνο για την υλοποίηση της πλατφόρμας IPTV.

----------


## troas

> Μπορεί να πιάσεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, μπορεί και όχι.
> 
> Τι ταχύτητα, noise margin/SNR, και attenuation Downstream είχες στη Forthnet;


για ταχυτητα εως 6mpps ειχα φτασει ,τωρα τα υπολοιπα δεν ειμαι και τοσο σχετικος,οποτε δυσκολο  να απαντησω,το attenuation downstream πως μπορω να το δω?

----------


## atheos71

Σαφώς και παίζει...Στη δική μου περίπτωση , χωρίς βέβαια να το γενικεύω , το crypto συμπεριφέρεται αρκετά καλύτερα απ' το pirelli , μετά από αρκετό διάστημα δοκιμής ...

........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 2 Minutes and 29 Seconds later........




> για ταχυτητα εως 6mpps ειχα φτασει ,τωρα τα υπολοιπα δεν ειμαι και τοσο σχετικος,οποτε δυσκολο να απαντησω,το attenuation downstream πως μπορω να το δω?


Εδώ 
user name : on
password : on

----------


## intech

> Σαφώς και παίζει...Στη δική μου περίπτωση , χωρίς βέβαια να το γενικεύω , το crypto συμπεριφέρεται αρκετά καλύτερα απ' το pirelli , μετά από αρκετό διάστημα δοκιμής ...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: atheos71 added 2 Minutes and 29 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> 
> Εδώ 
> user name : on
> password : on


Ομως ακόμα δεν εχει ΟΝ.
Φίλε troas τι router έχεις τώρα;

----------


## atheos71

> Ομως ακόμα δεν εχει ΟΝ.
> Φίλε troas τι router έχεις τώρα;


 
Σωστός ,παράλειψή μου :Embarassed: ...
Το είδα λίγο μελλοντικά το θέμα... :Razz:

----------


## intech

> Σωστός ,παράλειψή μου...
> Το είδα λίγο μελλοντικά το θέμα...


Ok Merlin, για αυτό σε χρειαζόμαστε .... :Razz:  :One thumb up:

----------


## greg21

διακοπες τελευταια συμβαινουν?εγω ειμαι σχετικα σταθερος...μην το ματιασω....

----------


## intech

> διακοπες τελευταια συμβαινουν?εγω ειμαι σχετικα σταθερος...μην το ματιασω....


Σταθερότατος εδώ και πολύ καιρό.. :One thumb up:

----------


## troas

> Ομως ακόμα δεν εχει ΟΝ.
> Φίλε troas τι router έχεις τώρα;


crypto f360 εχω παρει ενα netgear Draft N 2.0 WNR834B δεν το εχω βαλει ομως και ισως να μην το βαλω,αφου θα μου δωσει η on,το εφαπαξ παγιο 65€ου λεει οτι πληρωνεις μονο η on telecoms το εχει?

----------


## Avesael

Δεν είναι εφ’απαξ πάγιο.
Είναι τέλος ενεργοποίησης που το έχουν νομίζω (με διαφορετικά ποσά) όλοι οι πάροχοι.

----------


## atheos71

> Δεν είναι εφʼαπαξ πάγιο.
> Είναι τέλος ενεργοποίησης που το έχουν νομίζω (με διαφορετικά ποσά) όλοι οι πάροχοι.


Noμίζω ότι η Forthnet δεν τό 'χει.Αλλά τί λέω;Εσύ θα ξέρεις καλύτερα ,αφού έχεις forth.;Έχει;

----------


## cnp5

> Noμίζω ότι η Forthnet δεν τό 'χει.Αλλά τό λέω;Εσύ θα ξέρεις καλύτερα ,αφού έχεις forth.;Έχει;


Εφάπαξ Τέλος Ενεργοποίησης: 34,90€  ΔΩΡΕΑΝ έως 31/5/08 για το 2play της forthnet
_Tέλος Διακοπής πριν από το πέρας του 12μηνου: 70€_

----------


## Avesael

Με πρόλαβε στο τσακ ο Κώστας!  :Smile:

----------


## atheos71

Επομένως αν κάποιος κάνει την αίτηση μέχρι τότε για double-play πακέτο δεν πληρώνει αυτό το τέλος,σ'αντίθεση με τους άλλους παρόχους ,πάλι αν θυμάμαι σωστά...

----------


## cnp5

> Επομένως αν κάποιος κάνει την αίτηση μέχρι τότε για double-play πακέτο δεν πληρώνει αυτό το τέλος,σ'αντίθεση με τους άλλους παρόχους ,πάλι αν θυμάμαι σωστά...


Ακριβώς, τέτοιες προσφορές (για μη πληρωμή τέλους ενεργοποίησης) έχουν ανά περιόδους πολύ πάροχοι. Το είχε και η On (αν θυμάμαι καλά) τους πρώτους μήνες λειτουργίας της.

----------


## atheos71

...δεν το πρόλαβα!(τά "έσκασα" τα 65 γιούρα). :Razz:

----------


## troas

> Noμίζω ότι η Forthnet δεν τό 'χει.Αλλά τί λέω;Εσύ θα ξέρεις καλύτερα ,αφού έχεις forth.;Έχει;


οχι δεν εχει τελος ενεργοποιησης

----------


## cnp5

> οχι δεν εχει τελος ενεργοποιησης


Για δες εδώ...

35€ τέλη ενεργοποίησης, το ότι αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει προσφορά για δωρεάν ενεργοποίηση δε σημαίνει ότι για πάντα είναι και θα είναι δωρεάν.

"Εφάπαξ Τέλος Ενεργοποίησης: 34,90€  ΔΩΡΕΑΝ έως 31/5/08"

----------


## atheos71

Afternoon rules!
Παλεύει , πάντως , ως συνήθως , να μην πέσει η σύνδεση...

----------


## CMS

:ROFL: 

Η υποδιαστολή έχει αποκτήσει ιδιαίτερη σημασία πια στις μετρήσεις αυτές ... :Respekt:

----------


## atheos71

Φαίνεται στα 3,9 db απ'τα 3,5 η διαφορά , όσο κι αν είναι ακραίο.... :Razz: 
Τώρα , ειδικά που ανέβηκε τα 4 db , είναι "βράχος" η σύνδεσή μου! :One thumb up:  :ROFL:

----------


## CMS

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Σταμάτα σε παρακαλώ ... φτάνει το αστείο με τον θόρυβο της γραμμής αυτής ... :ROFL:

----------


## atheos71

:ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
ΟΚ.Πάντως , έχω καλή γραμμή! :Razz:

----------


## amora

> ΟΚ.Πάντως , έχω καλή γραμμή!


Με τον πόνο μας παίζεις... :Sad:

----------


## atheos71

Kαλή μεν, μακρυνή δε ... :ROFL: 
(Έχω σήμερα μια σαδιστική διάθεση  :ROFL:  )

----------


## amora

> Kαλή μεν, μακρυνή δε ...
> (Έχω σήμερα μια σαδιστική διάθεση  )


Και σεξιστική θα τη χαρακτήριζα... 

Άκου την έχει μακρινή...


*Spoiler:*




			...τη γραμμή

----------


## intech

> Και σεξιστική θα τη χαρακτήριζα... 
> 
> Άκου την έχει μακρινή...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Και δεν τον βλέπω να συμμαζεύεται  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## WagItchyef

Αγνοώντας τα τεχνικά ζητήματα υλοποίησης της ADSL, ένα πράγμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Όταν μιλάμε για μεγάλη απόσταση από το DSLAM, γιατί δεν μπορεί να προστεθεί επιπλέον τάση ρεύματος για ενίσχυση του σήματος μιας γραμμής;

----------


## Avesael

Για να μη γίνουν μπουρλώτο τα Pirelli ίσως;  :ROFL:

----------


## intech

> Αγνοώντας τα τεχνικά ζητήματα υλοποίησης της ADSL, ένα πράγμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Όταν μιλάμε για μεγάλη απόσταση από το DSLAM, γιατί δεν μπορεί να προστεθεί επιπλέον τάση ρεύματος για ενίσχυση του σήματος μιας γραμμής;


Συγχώρεσε με...

 :Drunk:  :Bla Bla:  :Welcome:  :Hammered:  :Rock Band:  :Medic: .

 :Rainbow2:  :Spotlight:  :Spotlight:  :Spotlight:  :Spotlight: 

Ομως επειδή παρακολουθώ το forum,  εχεις κατα καιρούς δώσει απαντήσεις ( με καλή πρόθεση, πιστεύω) σε χρήστες που αν εχεις μια τέταοια απορία, τρομάζω.

Πολύ πολύ φιλικά 
Νίκος

----------


## WagItchyef

> Για να μη γίνουν μπουρλώτο τα Pirelli ίσως;


Εξ' ορισμού όταν μιλούμε για ασθενές σήμα μιλούμε για χαμηλή ένταση ρεύματος (=χαμηλή τάση αναλογικά με το μήκος του καλωδίου).

----------


## intech

> Για να μη γίνουν μπουρλώτο τα Pirelli ίσως;


 
Πάσχα έρχεται...
Για κάποιους χρήστες, είναι και αυτό μια  :Razz:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: λύση...

----------


## Avesael

Σουβλιστά ή ψητά Pirelli...  :Smile:

----------


## atheos71

Kαλημέρα!Σήμερα η γραμμή "πετάει"! :One thumb up: Μπράβο στην ΟΝ ,που δείχνει ότι το "παλεύει" το θέμα... :Superman: 
Να δούμε αν θα συνεχίσει... :Thinking:

----------


## spiros315

> Kαλημέρα!Σήμερα η γραμμή "πετάει"!Μπράβο στην ΟΝ ,που δείχνει ότι το "παλεύει" το θέμα...
> Να δούμε αν θα συνεχίσει...


Συμφωνώ.Ας περιμένουμε όμως και το απόγευμα... :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

To απόγευμα αρχίζει η κατιούσα των db!To συνηθίσαμε πια.
Καλές,κακές γραμμές στον Αγ.Παντελεήμονα! :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## giannhs1984

σημερα μετα απο πολλες προσπαθειες καταφερα να βγαλω στην επιφανεια τον κωδικο του πιρελι που μου εχει μεινει(με την βοηθεια φιλου μου φυσικα)
το fw 1.09 τι ακριβως ειναι? 
το πιρελι εχω να πω πως εχει το χεριτοερο fw που εχετε δει ποτε στην ζωη σας ασχετα εαν μοιαζει ακομη και με του κυριου φιλιπς που εχω στην ουσια δεν μπορειτε ουτε να αξιποιησετε τα μισα απο αυτα που εχει το πιρελι
(οπως αντισταθμιση ποιοτητας γραμμης που ακομα και στο admin mode δεν μπορει να ενερργοποιηθει..)

----------


## papakion

δηλαδη εχεις admin pass για το pirelli?  :No no:

----------


## troas

να κανω μια ερωτηση μιας και δεν ειμαι και πολυ γνωστης των πραγματων...
εχω παρει και ενα netgear  WNR834B αντι για το pirelli που δινει η n tel.θα δουλεψει αυτο?

----------


## atheos71

Aν και δεν το γνωρίζω το ρούτερ αυτό , θεωρώ ότι θα δουλέψει (προσωπικά έχω δουλέψει με 5 ρούτερς στην ΟΝ έως τώρα).Για τηλεόραση δεν ξέρω.Δε ρίχνεις και μια ματιά σε σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό , threads;

----------


## giannhs1984

> δηλαδη εχεις admin pass για το pirelli?


εφοσον δεν ηρθαν να το παρουν και δεν μου εριξαν εστω ενα τηλ αποφασισα να το ριξω στην πυρα ε τωρα ειναι αλλο ενα wifi router και τιποτα αλλο :ROFL: 
μπορω να στο πω αν θες αλλα εαν ειναι ο ιδιος για ολους μαλλον θα κανουμε παρτακι :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Avesael

Ενδιαφέρουσα αποκάλυψη φίλε giannhs1984...

Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι το 1.09, εννοείς το firmware του;
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν το αρχικό firmware του Pirelli.
Να υποθέσω ότι έφυγες από την ΟΝ νωρίς;

----------


## giannhs1984

> Ενδιαφέρουσα αποκάλυψη φίλε giannhs1984...
> 
> Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι το 1.09, εννοείς το firmware του;
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν το αρχικό firmware του Pirelli.
> Να υποθέσω ότι έφυγες από την ΟΝ νωρίς;


πανω στο μηνα μπορω να σου πω  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
ε δεν νομιζω μετα απο οτι περασα να τους ελεγα και ευχαριστω... :Twisted Evil: 

και επειδη ειμαι κακος φυσικα..

 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 
το isp το εκρυψα για προφανεις λογους..

----------


## Avesael

Αν λάβω υποψιν τα στατιστικά σου, πρέπει να έχεις άψογη γραμμή με ΟΤΕ...
Μπορώ να σκεφτώ λοιπόν τι σου συνέβει με ΟΝ...

----------


## atheos71

> Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι το 1.09, εννοείς το firmware του;
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ήταν το αρχικό firmware του Pirelli.
> Να υποθέσω ότι έφυγες από την ΟΝ νωρίς;


Nα το κρατήσουμε ως έκθεμα στο αρχαιολογικό μουσείο! :Razz: 
Επί της ουσίας έχει δει ποτέ κανείς απ'τους παλιούς χρήστες
στην ΟΝ, κάποια σημαντική διαφορά -εννοείται προς το
καλύτερο- στο πέρασμα των firmwares; :Whistle:

----------


## giannhs1984

> Αν λάβω υποψιν τα στατιστικά σου, πρέπει να έχεις άψογη γραμμή με ΟΤΕ...
> Μπορώ να σκεφτώ λοιπόν τι σου συνέβει με ΟΝ...


παντα ειχα ακομη και με την 768 αφου επεφτα σε alcatel chip και dslam τι αλλο να ηθελα?
και τωρα τα ιδια alcatel chip και dslam η ον μου ελεγε δεν ξερουμε τι φταιει και προφανως μετα απο αυτο που περασα καταλαβα πως δεν φταιει ο οτε..

........Auto merged post: giannhs1984 added 0 Minutes and 41 Seconds later........




> Nα το κρατήσουμε ως έκθεμα στο αρχαιολογικό μουσείο!
> Επί της ουσίας έχει δει ποτέ κανείς απ'τους παλιούς χρήστες
> στην ΟΝ, κάποια σημαντική διαφορά -εννοείται προς το
> καλύτερο- στο πέρασμα των firmwares;


στην ουσια ο πυρηνας ειναι ιδιος απλως μαλλον αλλαζουν την ταση κτλ οποτε μαλλον ολα εκθεματα ειναι  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
ασε που αμα το βαλεις σε μουσειο μαλλον λεφτα θα χανεις

*******************88
θα ανεβασω φωτογραφεις σε λιγη ωρα για το πως εγινε δεν θα πω το software που χρησιμοποιησαμε για αυτο τον σκοπο (αν και τα 3 ηταν Homemade)

........Auto merged post: giannhs1984 added 115 Minutes and 20 Seconds later........

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6416/im000675ei5.jpg
το λαστιχο (προφανως..)
κατω δεξια εχει μια υποδοχη jumper η πηγη του κακου (μας) :Twisted Evil: 
http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/7871/im000676eo8.jpg
το homemade brute force ουσιαστικα ξεκινουσε το brute force 
http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/1165/im000677mg2.jpg
στο κοκκινο ειχαμε ενα flash usb που ειχε μεσα Linux + τρια προγραμματα 
στο μαυρο ειχαμε συνδεσει με αναπτορα το router 
και ειχαμε βαλει ενα δισκο ide επανω για να σωνει τα δεδομενα 
ε ενταξει μας πηρε λιγο χρονο αλλα τα καταφεραμε  :Shifty:

----------


## atheos71

Eν περιλήψει , πιστεύεις , ότι το πιρέλλι ευθύνεται κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό , για προβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται σε συνδέσεις της ΟΝ;

----------


## giannhs1984

> Eν περιλήψει , πιστεύεις , ότι το πιρέλλι ευθύνεται κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό , για προβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται σε συνδέσεις της ΟΝ;


δεν εχω κατσει αν δω ακομη ολο το firm οποτε δεν ξερω να σου πω αλλα σαν ρουτερ ειναι βασικο

----------


## troas

> Για δες εδώ...
> 
> 35€ τέλη ενεργοποίησης, το ότι αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει προσφορά για δωρεάν ενεργοποίηση δε σημαίνει ότι για πάντα είναι και θα είναι δωρεάν.
> 
> "Εφάπαξ Τέλος Ενεργοποίησης: 34,90€  ΔΩΡΕΑΝ έως 31/5/08"


εχεις δικιο.νομιζω οτι τον τελευταιο χρονο που εχω forthnet η προσφορα αναννεωνεται συνεχως...?η on telecoms απο της 12/04/08 το εριξε στα 27€ ευτυχως με επιασε και εμενα η αλλαγη :One thumb up:  ελπιζω να μην μετανιωσω που σταματησα την forthnet  :Thinking:

----------


## Casper

δεν είμαι συνδρομητής της ΟΝ ούτε 4 μήνες..απο την πρώτη ημέρα είχα προβλήματα..αποτέλεσμα; έστειλα 2 φαξ,που ενημέρωνα οτι αν δεν επιλυθούν θα αλλάξω πάροχο υπαιτιότητα δική τους και δε θα πληρώσω τίποτα και θα δεχτώ οτι συμφωνούν εαν δεν έχω απάντηση εντός 10 ημερών..πέρασαν οι 10 μέρες,καμία απάντηση..δεύτερο φαξ,να τους ενημερώσω οτι προχώρησα στην νέα σύνδεση..με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο χθες,που μάλλον τους πήγε η αίτηση του νέου παρόχου...

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,είχα 4νετ,και πίστεψα οτι τέτοιο μπάχαλο δεν έχει υπάρξει..πήγα στην ΟΝ αφού δεσμεύτηκε απέναντι μου ο αντιπρόσωπος τους οτι θα έχω ίδιο επίπεδο υπηρεσιών με τον προηγούμενο πάροχο..

αποτέλεσμα; Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ τηλεόραση διότι το ίντερνετ πέφτει ανα 5-10 λεπτά και κολλάει συνεχώς..μετά απο συνεχόμενα τηλέφωνα στην ΤΥ μου στέλνουν τεχνικό σπίτι,που επιβεβαιώνει τα λεγόμενα μου..στην 4 νετ,είχα 10-11 Mbps στην ον έχω 5,και αυτά με συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις και ταχύτητες πιο χαμηλές και απο την 1024 σύνδεση που είχα πριν κάτι χρόνια..μιλάμε,απο ntua,nvidia,rapidshare (premium) κατεβάζω με 40-50 ΑΝΤΕ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΕΦΙΑ,ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ 100..το τηλέφωνο δε,δουλεύει ΟΠΟΤΕ θέλει

με παίρνουν χθες, και αφού "αρπαχτήκαμε" λίγο γιατί αμφισβήτησαν τα προβλήματα αυτά,μου λέει η κοπέλα να μιλήσω με το λογιστήριο για την δωρεάν μεταφορά μου,και να κανονίσουμε κούριερ να πάρει τον εξοπλισμό (άντε,μην μου πιάνει και χώρο στην ντουλάπα)
φανταστείτε,απο τις πολλές κλήσεις, ΜΟΥ ΕΠΕΣΤΡΕΨΑΝ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ και ο λογαριασμός ήταν μηδενικός παρά τις κλήσεις σε κινητά και στην ΤΥ τους.
έκανα το Σάββατο αίτηση στην net one,να δοκιμάσω και το 2μηνο αυτών,να δω τι μέρη του λόγου είναι και αυτοί.

----------


## atheos71

Tώρα σε ποιόν πάροχο είσαι;Βλέπω στην ADSL Info Forthnet ....

----------


## Casper

όχι,το διόρθωσα είχε ξεμείνει απο παλιά  :Razz: 

στην on είμαι τώρα

----------


## atheos71

Έχεις δοκιμάσει όλο αυτό το διάστημα κάνα άλλο ρούτερ εκτός του pirelli , μήπως και δεις βελτίωση;

----------


## Casper

με άλλα 2 ρούτερ που είχα,δεν δούλευε η on,απο εκεί και πέρα για την αμπαλωσύνη αυτών δε θα πάω να πάρω και 3 ρούτερ,την στιγμή,που έχω τα άλλα 2 να στέκονται..

----------


## atheos71

Έχω δοκιμάσει ... πέντε!Το speedtouch που βλέπεις το δοκιμάζω έως ότου ενεργοποιηθεί (αλλού) η ΝetOne.
Tη χειρότερη συμπεριφορά μέχρι τώρα την έχει παρουσιάσει το ... pirelli!

----------


## Casper

χαρά στην υπομονή σου  :Smile:

----------


## WagItchyef

Παιδιά είδα σε διαφημίσεις έξω στον δρόμο αλλά και στο site της ON ότι η μηνιαία συνδρομή του "Όλα σε Ένα" είναι 27 Euros. Αυτό άραγε να ισχύει και για μας τους υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές ή μόνο για τους καινούργιους;

----------


## Tem

> Παιδιά είδα σε διαφημίσεις έξω στον δρόμο αλλά και στο site της ON ότι η μηνιαία συνδρομή του "Όλα σε Ένα" είναι 27 Euros. Αυτό άραγε να ισχύει και για μας τους υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές ή μόνο για τους καινούργιους;


μόνο για τους καινούργιους

----------


## atheos71

Kαλό κι ευπρόσδεκτο νά 'ταν και για μας.Αλλά δε νομίζω...

----------


## cnp5

Προσφορά είναι (μια βδομάδα το λέμε)  :Smile: 

Για όλες τις νέες συνδέσεις έως 31/05/2008, όλα τα πακέτα της On Telecoms θα κοστίζουν 27€ μέχρι το τέλος του 2008, μετά θα πληρώνουν κανονικά.

Αν προχωρήσουν σε μείωση τιμών, θα περάσει σε όλους μας.

----------


## papakion

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα καθώς έχω νέα δεδομένα.

Μετά απο τηλεφωνική συνομιλία χτες με τεχνικό της On για την τακτοποιήση ενός θέματος με την τηλεόραση έχω τα εξής μετά από 10 ωρες λειτουργίας:

OnTV: άριστη
Ιnternet: άριστο
Τηλέφωνο: άριστο

για να διευκρινησω τι έχει συμβεί, αλλαξαμε αποκωδικοποιητή λόγω προβλήματος του προηγούμενου, και επειδή το Pirelli "κρατούσε" ως fix την mac address του προηγούμενου χρειαστηκε να καλέσω την ΤΥ ώστε να περαστεί η νέα mac address (και να γινει fix). Στην συνέχεια της επικοινωνίας μας, ειδαμε και την γραμμή και κάναμε μια μικρή ρύθμιση  :Wink: . Αποτέλεσμα? εδώ και 10 ώρες 0 λάθη στο Interleaved Path CRC Error (πρώτη φορά μετά από 7 μήνες) - ελάχιστα στο Fast , μηδενικά στο Near, ανεβάσαμε το download στα 10539kbps και κατεβασαμε λίγο το upload (από 1060kbps στα 931kbps)... η γραμμή δείχνει σταθερότητα (αν και δεν ειχα γενικά θέματα πλην των λαθών), χωρίς προβλήματα και όλα παίζουν μια χαρα. Ανέβηκε το SNR στο upload (από 5db στα 7db) και φυσικά έπεσε από 10db σε 8db το download SNR λόγω μεγάλου attenuation (37db).

Τα παραπάνω ισχύουν και για το θέμα του φόρουμ "Η μέρα μετά την αναβάθμιση του firmware" καθώς δεν εχει αναβαθμιστεί το Pirelli και παίζω με το *1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007 21:33:45)* αλλά και για το θέμα "ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ή ΜΗΔΕΝΙΚΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ χωρίς να χάνει συγχρονισμό (!) - διορθώνεται με restart router" (παραθέτω παρακάτω στατιστικά)

Τέλος να ευχαριστησω από εδώ μέσα τους τεχνικούς της On για τις άψογες συνομιλίες που είχαμε μεταξύ μας. Μάλιστα με τον τελευταίο τεχνικό που "φτιάξαμε" και την γραμμή η συνομιλία μας ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από άψογη αφού έδειξε ότι είναι γνώστης του αντικειμένου και πάνω απ'ολα ευγενικός. Αλλωστε αυτός με προέτρεψε να δουμε την γραμμή και να την διορθώσουμε (Interleaved Path CRC Error)

Δεν ξέρω αν δίπλα στο όνομα μου στο CRM της On υπάρχει καμμιά ταμπέλα "αυτός έχει λάβει μέρος στην ομαδική καταγγελία" και τυγχάνω τετοιας συμπεριφοράς, αλλα μπράβο τους!

Monitoring Index

*Status*
Line Status  SHOWTIME
Link Type Automatic G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Interleaved Path

*Data Rate*
Up Stream 931 (Kbps.)
Down Stream 10539 (Kbps.)

*Operation Data*
Upstream Noise Margin 7 dB
Downstream Noise Margin 8 dB
Upstream Attenuation 20db
Downstream Attenuation 37db

*Indicator Name*
Near End Indicator Fast Path FEC Correction *0*
Near End Indicator Interleaved Path FEC Correction *0*
Near End Indicator Fast Path CRC Error *0*
Near End Indicator Interleaved Path CRC Error *0*
Near End Indicator Loss of Signal Defect *0*
Near End Indicator Fast Path HEC Error *0*
Near End Indicator Interleaved Path HEC Error *0*

Far End Indicator Fast Path FEC Correction *0*
Far End Indicator Interleaved Path FEC Correction *0*
Far End Indicator Fast Path CRC Error *3414*
Far End Indicator Interleaved Path CRC Error *0*
Far End Indicator Loss of Signal Defect *---*
Far End Indicator Fast Path HEC Error *0*
Far End Indicator Interleaved Path HEC Error *0*

Statistics:
Received Cells 1936870
Transmitted Cells 39371441

Runtime Code Version:   *1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007 21:33:45)* 

Current Time: 04/23/2008 10:08:33 am 

*INTERNET*
ADSL:  CONNECTED
Mode:  G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
Upload:  931 Kbps.
Download:  10539 Kbps.
WAN IP:  η δική μου
Subnet Mask:  255.0.0.0
Gateway:  91.132.1.131
Primary DNS:  91.132.4.4
Secondary DNS:  91.132.4.20

*GATEWAY*
IP Address:  192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask:  255.255.255.0
DHCP Server:  Enabled
Firewall:  *Enabled*
UPnP:  Disabled
Wireless:  Enabled

INFORMATION
Numbers of DHCP Clients:  0
Runtime Code Version:  *1.21.1S-O (Jul 13 2007 21:33:45)*
Boot Code Version:  0.72.10
ADSL Modem Code Version:  07.00.04.00A+
LAN MAC Address: 
Wireless MAC Address: 
WAN MAC Address: 
Hardware Version:  01
Serial Num:

Συγνώμη για το μεγάλο ποστ αλλά νομίζω ότι άξιζε να τα αναφέρω.

----------


## amora

> Τέλος να ευχαριστησω από εδώ μέσα τους τεχνικούς της On για τις άψογες συνομιλίες που είχαμε μεταξύ μας. Μάλιστα με τον τελευταίο τεχνικό που "φτιάξαμε" και την γραμμή η συνομιλία μας ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από άψογη αφού έδειξε ότι είναι γνώστης του αντικειμένου και πάνω απ'ολα ευγενικός. Αλλωστε αυτός με προέτρεψε να δουμε την γραμμή και να την διορθώσουμε (Interleaved Path CRC Error)
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν δίπλα στο όνομα μου στο CRM της On υπάρχει καμμιά ταμπέλα "αυτός έχει λάβει μέρος στην ομαδική καταγγελία" και τυγχάνω τετοιας συμπεριφοράς, αλλα μπράβο τους!


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=421

Ειλικρινά σε ζηλεύω. Ίσως τελικά έχω κάποιου είδους μαγνήτη και προσελκύω τους λιγότερο καλούς, τι να πω...

----------


## papakion

Ναι Ανδρεα το ειδα το μηνυμα σου αυτο. Αυτοι που σε παιρνουν στο κινητο να σε ρωτησουν αν εξακολουθεις να εχεις το πρόβλημα που δηλωσες πριν απο 3-4-5 μηνες ΔΕΝ ειναι τεχνικοι. Έχε αυτό υπόψην σου.
Πάντως σε όποια συνομιλία είχα με cc/ΤΥ πλην 2-3 περιπτώσεις ασχέτων... όλοι κάναν πολύ καλά την δουλειά τους.
Ξαναλέω οτι ο χθεσινός έδειξε ενδιαφέρον να "με φτιαξει"... που άλλοι δεν θα ασχολιόντουσαν παραπέρα τύπου "σου εφτιαξα την ΤV και τελος".

----------


## Avesael

Αυτά τα stats και λάθη, με μεγαλύτερο συγχρονισμό όμως, τα έχω 14 μήνες...  :Razz:

----------


## amora

> Ναι Ανδρεα το ειδα το μηνυμα σου αυτο. Αυτοι που σε παιρνουν στο κινητο να σε ρωτησουν αν εξακολουθεις να εχεις το πρόβλημα που δηλωσες πριν απο 3-4-5 μηνες ΔΕΝ ειναι τεχνικοι. Έχε αυτό υπόψην σου.
> Πάντως σε όποια συνομιλία είχα με cc/ΤΥ πλην 2-3 περιπτώσεις ασχέτων... όλοι κάναν πολύ καλά την δουλειά τους.
> Ξαναλέω οτι ο χθεσινός έδειξε ενδιαφέρον να "με φτιαξει"... που άλλοι δεν θα ασχολιόντουσαν παραπέρα τύπου "σου εφτιαξα την ΤV και τελος".


Το ξέρω Αλέξη. Θα περιμένω μέχρι το απόγευμα που θα πάω σπίτι να δω τι γίνεται. 

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που σε "έφτιαξε" ο τεχνικός αυτός και θα αναμένω εναγωνίως νέα σου για το αν η γραμμή κολλήσει. Κάτι μου λέει ότι μπορεί και να είμαστε κοντά σε κάποια λύση στο πρόβλημα, αλλά με την κατάσταση που επικρατεί εκεί μέσα δε μπορείς ποτέ να ξέρεις.

----------


## Avesael

Εγώ τρέμω στην ιδέα ότι θα λείπω για 5 ημέρες!
ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΩ ΤΟ PIRELLI ή ΟΧΙ;  :Thinking:

----------


## papakion

> Αυτά τα stats και λάθη, με μεγαλύτερο συγχρονισμό όμως, τα έχω 14 μήνες...


 :Razz:  δεν ειναι όλοι ρε Χρηστο δίπλα στον ΟΤΕ! Για μενα είναι η νύχτα με την μέρα καθως τα λάθη τα ειχα καθημερινά με δισεκ. να μαζευονται και να θελω restart.



> Το ξέρω Αλέξη. Θα περιμένω μέχρι το απόγευμα που θα πάω σπίτι να δω τι γίνεται. 
> 
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση που σε "έφτιαξε" ο τεχνικός αυτός και θα αναμένω εναγωνίως νέα σου για το αν η γραμμή κολλήσει. Κάτι μου λέει ότι μπορεί και να είμαστε κοντά σε κάποια λύση στο πρόβλημα, αλλά με την κατάσταση που επικρατεί εκεί μέσα δε μπορείς ποτέ να ξέρεις.


Μακαρι... θα ειναι πολύ ευχαριστο αυτο. Μενει να σας αναφερω το πότε (και αν θα χρειαστεί restat) ή πόσες μέρες έμεινε ανοικτό.

----------


## cnp5

> Εγώ τρέμω στην ιδέα ότι θα λείπω για 5 ημέρες!
> ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΩ ΤΟ PIRELLI ή ΟΧΙ;


Εγώ θα το έκλεινα... δε ξέρεις τι μπορεί να συμβεί όσο θα λείπεις (εννοώ από τάση στο ρεύμα κτλ).

----------


## Avesael

Από αυτό δεν το φοβάμαι.
Είναι σε αντικεραυνική πρίζα και σε UPS το Pirelli...
"Άλλους" φοβάμαι...

----------


## grphoto

Εχει κανενας προβλημα στα Ανω Λιοσσια? Ο αδελφος μου σημερα εχει απο το πρωι τηλεφωνο κανονικα, ιντερνετ physical up με κλειδωμα ταχυτητας αλλα δεν συνδεεται στο ιντερνετ. Και η γραμμη ολους αυτους τους μηνες ηταν αψογη. Ο τηλεφωνητης τον εβαλε να παιζει με τα καλωδια τα οποια ομως τοσους μηνες ηταν μια χαρα.

----------


## papakion

> Εχει κανενας προβλημα στα Ανω Λιοσσια? Ο αδελφος μου σημερα εχει απο το πρωι τηλεφωνο κανονικα, ιντερνετ physical up με κλειδωμα ταχυτητας αλλα δεν συνδεεται στο ιντερνετ. Και η γραμμη ολους αυτους τους μηνες ηταν αψογη. Ο τηλεφωνητης τον εβαλε να παιζει με τα καλωδια τα οποια ομως τοσους μηνες ηταν μια χαρα.


Εκανρ κανα ρεσταρτ το ρουτερ και κανει τα ιδια?

----------


## grphoto

Μονος του δεν τα πειραζει αυτα τα πραγματα, του ειπαν και εκανε restart και τωρα του ειπαν οτι θελει κανενα 3ωρο να ερθει στα ισα του. Για να δουμε  :Thinking:

----------


## papakion

Κανα 3ωρο? και τι ειναι ρε παιδια -δεν τους ειπε? - μπετον να δεσει?? τσκ τσκ τσκ
Αν ξανασυμβει ας κλείσει και ας ανοίξει μονο το μοντεμ απο τον διακοπτη. Δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## pirobola

Καλό είναι όταν λυπούμε να κλείνουμε το ρούτερ έτσι μου είπε ο τεχνικός που μίλαγα μαζί του για να κάνει reset και να μηδενίζει τα λάθη που κρατάει στην μνήμη. 
Τον φίλο μου που έβαλα στην παρέα μας και είναι 2 μήνες με την ΟΝ και περιοχή Αγίους Αναργύρους είχε και έχει μεγάλα προβλήματα με το internet.
Τελικά των κλείδωσαν στα 4 και πάει και η τηλεόραση και θα επιστρέψει τον αποκωδικοποιητή. Μην σας πω τι ακούω κάθε μέρα από αυτόν επειδή έβαλε ΟΝ αλλά που να το ξέρω ότι θα κλείδωνε η γραμμή του τόσο χαμηλά. Πάντως έπρεπε για αυτούς που έχουν προβλήματα το συμβόλαιο να μην ισχύει και δυστυχώς μια σωστή εταιρεία το πως είναι και τι συμπεριφορά έχει τα βλέπεις στα δύσκολα και όχι όταν όλα είναι εντάξει.

----------


## cnp5

> Καλό είναι όταν λυπούμε να κλείνουμε το ρούτερ έτσι μου είπε ο τεχνικός που μίλαγα μαζί του για να κάνει reset και να μηδενίζει τα λάθη που κρατάει στην μνήμη. 
> Τον φίλο μου που έβαλα στην παρέα μας και είναι 2 μήνες με την ΟΝ και περιοχή Αγίους Αναργύρους είχε και έχει μεγάλα προβλήματα με το internet.
> Τελικά των κλείδωσαν στα 4 και πάει και η τηλεόραση και θα επιστρέψει τον αποκωδικοποιητή. Μην σας πω τι ακούω κάθε μέρα από αυτόν επειδή έβαλε ΟΝ αλλά που να το ξέρω ότι θα κλείδωνε η γραμμή του τόσο χαμηλά. Πάντως έπρεπε για αυτούς που έχουν προβλήματα το συμβόλαιο να μην ισχύει και δυστυχώς μια σωστή εταιρεία το πως είναι και τι συμπεριφορά έχει τα βλέπεις στα δύσκολα και όχι όταν όλα είναι εντάξει.


Δεν είναι εύκολο εκ των προτέρων να ξέρουν (οι τεχνικοί της On και οι πελάτες) πως θα κλειδώσει μια γραμμή. Αυτό που το συμβόλαιο (αν θυμάμαι καλά) αναφέρει ότι σε περίπτωση μη παροχής αρκετής ταχύτητας για τη σωστή λειτουργία της IPTV (λόγο απόστασης), τότε το πακέτο του πελάτη αλλάζει στο τηλεφωνία και internet.

----------


## panakoug

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ...ΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΑΙ

Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ.
ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ,ΜΕ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ,ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΟ.......

ΚΑΛΕΣΑΝ ΠΙΣΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 9-10 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ.

----------


## atheos71

Σήμερα το ίντερνετ με ΟΝ -ίσως- είναι στα καλύτερά του (όσο διάστημα είμαι συνδρομητής της).
Γρήγορο κατέβασμα , πλοήγηση χωρίς κολλήματα , καθόλου αποσυγχρονισμός.
Πραγματικά μ'εκπλήσσει ευχάριστα! :One thumb up: 

ΥΓ.Οφείλουμε να λέμε ό,τι ακριβώς γίνεται.Έτσι προχωράνε μπροστά τα πράγματα.Κι είναι καλό για όλους.

----------


## amora

> Δεν είναι εύκολο εκ των προτέρων να ξέρουν (οι τεχνικοί της On και οι πελάτες) πως θα κλειδώσει μια γραμμή.


Τουλάχιστον για όσους αιτούνται φορητότητα θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μια υπηρεσία (όχι των παρόχων, ίσως της ΕΕΤΤ :Wink:  η οποία θα έδινε τη δυνατότητα μέτρησης της γραμμής πριν την αίτηση. Το κόστος θα μπορούσε ενδεχομένως να καλυφθεί με μικρή προσαύξηση του τέλους ενεργοποίησης. 

Οι πάροχοι φυσικό είναι να μην το ξέρουν αλλά και να μη θέλουν να το ξέρει ούτε ο καταναλωτής εκ των προτέρων, γιατί τότε χάνουν τον πελάτη.

----------


## troas

εχω κανει την αιτηση στην ΟΝ,,και εκανα αιτηση αποσυνδεσης στην fothnet, μετα απο συνομιλια που ειχα μαζι τους ειπαν οτι η διακοπη θα γινει με την ληξη του προπληρωμενου κιτ που εχω στις 26-05-08 και οτι θα εχω adsl μεχρι τοτε,μετα απο 2 μερες ομως  εγινε διακοπη,χωρις προειδοποιηση χωρις τιποτα,και μου ειπαν οτι θα γινει πιστωση στον ενα μηνα που εχω υπολοιπο,δλδ θα μου δωσουν χρηματα πισω???και τι να τα κανω???εγω δεν ηθελα να μην μεινω χωρις συνδεση.και τωρα μπαινω με dial up,ωραιοι.....

----------


## pirobola

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε διαβάσει αυτό ?

Για προσεγγίσεις που γίνονται στην εταιρεία λόγω της επιτυχημένης πορείας της μίλησαν τα στελέχη της On Telecoms κατά τη διάρκεια ενημέρωσης των εκπροσώπων του Τύπου την περασμένη εβδομάδα. Η διοίκηση της εταιρείας διέψευσε ότι υπήρξε επίσημη προσέγγιση από τη Forthnet, απέφυγε, όμως, να αναφερθεί σε άλλες εταιρείες που έχουν αναφερθεί ότι έκαναν επαφή. Πάντως, το χρηματιστήριο είναι στα πλάνα και για αυτό της Αθήνας απαιτείται είτε συγχώνευση με εισηγμένη είτε εξαγορά «οχήματος». 

Η εταιρεία εισέρχεται πάντως στη 2η φάση των υπηρεσιών της, όπου θα κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους περισσότερο εξειδικευμένες υπηρεσίες. Για παράδειγμα, μέχρι τέλος Μαΐου αναμένεται το ON Multiplex, ένα κανάλι με 6 διαφορετικά streams ταινιών, ενώ αργότερα θα κάνει την εμφάνισή του και ένα αντίστοιχο κανάλι με ελληνικές ταινίες. 

Στο μεταξύ η On ανακοίνωσε δύο νέες υπηρεσίες: την On the Mobile με την οποία ο συνδρομητής καλεί από το κινητό του ένα σταθερό αριθμό και στη συνέχεια μπορεί να πληκτρολογήσει ένα διεθνή αριθμό και να εκμεταλλευτεί το δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας που έχει και την On Διεθνείς Αριθμοί, με την οποία η On προσφέρει τη δυνατότητα σε κάποιον συνδρομητή να αποκτήσει γεωγραφικό αριθμό σε κάποια χώρα του εξωτερικού με προφανή οφέλη όταν καλείται από κάποιον που μένει στη συγκεκριμένη χώρα. Τέλος, ανακοινώθηκε ότι στο μέλλον θα ξεκινήσει δοκιμαστικά η διανομή High Definition περιεχομένου στους συνδρομητές με υψηλή ταχύτητα.

----------


## john_gringo

Καλησπερα σε ολους.

Θα ηθελα πραγματικα να μαθω ποσοι απο εσας ειστε ευχαριστημενοι απο τις υπηρεσιες της On tel??????????????
Εγω ειμουν Tellas οσπου μια μερα μαθενω για το πακετο της ον.Περνω Τηλ μαθενω χαμηλο παγιο , ανταγωνιστικες υπηρεσιες ,TV και καλη ταχυτητα,ενθουσιαζομε και κανω την εξης βλακιεα: Κανω αιτηση για εμενα και βαζω στον χορο και αλλα 8 ατομα.
Τα 3 απο αυτα τα ατομα δεν ειχαν καθολου τηλεφονο απο ΟΤΕ και η ον ηταν η μονη που αναλαμβανε νεα αριθμοδοτηση οπως με διαβεβαιωσαν και οτι εντος 25 ημερων θα ειχαν τηλ.
και οι υπολοιποι πιο νωρις.
Αποτελεσμα ενας απο τους τρεις πηρε γραμμη σε 2 εβδομαδες ο αλλος μετα απο 2 μηνες και ο τριτος ποτε αφου μετα απο 3 μηνες δεν ηρθε γραμμη ζητησαμε τα χρηματα πισω.
Στις αλλες γραμμες ,δυο ενεργοποιηθηκαν κανονικα δυο μετα απο δυο μηνες διακοπη τηλεφονου και αλλε δυο ακυροθηκαν και αυτες λογο μεγαλης καθυστερισης.
Συνεχεια αυτων η ενεργοποιημενες γραμμες εχουν ολες προβληματα διακοπων η στο δικυο η στο τηλεφωνο και σε μια μας ερχετε λογαριασμος για δευερη γραμμη που δεν ειναι στην ον ειναι στον οτε???????????
Στα τηλεφονα πρεπει να εχω περασει τουλαχιστον ενα μηνα σε μεροκαματα αφου καθε μερα σχεδων μιλαω με 13801 και εχω παει στην ετερεια 10 φορες.
Εκει εχω  δει πολους αγανακτισμενους συνδρομητες ολοι τους με σπασμενα νευρα να προσπαθουν να λυσουν τα προβληματα τους πραγμα που κανεις εκει μεσα δεν μπορει να κανει.
Κανεις δεν ειναι σε θεση να σου δωσει μια υπευθηνη απαντηση. 
Το καραβι βουλιαζει και εγω ετοιμαζομε να κατεβω οσο πιο νωρις γεινετε.
ΓΡΑΦΩ ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΚΕΨΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΥΚΤΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΣ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΥΤΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ.
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ 1 ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ 9 ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ.
ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΦΤΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΟΤΕ
ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑΓΕΙΡΙΖΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΥΤΩ. :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  

ΕΙΛΗΚΡΙΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΘΗΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΓΚΕΛΕΑΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΛΕΥΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ ΤΑ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΑ 
ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΕΙ Ο ΟΤΕ ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΩΘΟΥΜΕ
ΑΧ ΤΑ ΕΙΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΛΑΦΡΟΣΑ

........Auto merged post: john_gringo added 14 Minutes and 16 Seconds later........




> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ...ΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΑΙ
> 
> Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ.
> ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΑΜΕΣΩΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ,ΜΕ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ,ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΟ.......
> 
> ΚΑΛΕΣΑΝ ΠΙΣΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 9-10 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ.


Εγω δηλωσα βλαβη και με πηραν μετα απο δεκα μερες να με ρωτησουν τι προβλημα εχω.

----------


## spiros315

Είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος τον τελευταίο καιρό.Μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι.

----------


## intech

> Καλησπερα σε ολους.
> 
> Θα ηθελα πραγματικα να μαθω ποσοι απο εσας ειστε ευχαριστημενοι απο τις υπηρεσιες της On tel??????????????
> .


Ειμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος... :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

Δες http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...153059&page=12 μια απλή ένδειξη , χωρίς να βασιστείς στο δείγμα που εκ των πραγμάτων είναι μικρό.

----------


## intech

> Δες http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...153059&page=12 μια απλή ένδειξη , χωρίς να βασιστείς στο δείγμα που εκ των πραγμάτων είναι μικρό.


Και που συνήθως, παραπονιάρηδες, οπως εγώ, δεν αντιπροσωπεύουν την πραγματική εικόνα :Razz:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Δες http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...153059&page=12 μια απλή ένδειξη , χωρίς να βασιστείς στο δείγμα που εκ των πραγμάτων είναι μικρό.


Αυτή είναι παλιά δημοσκόπηση, νομίζω ότι τα πράγματα αλλάζουν.

Προσωπικά είμαι ικανοποιημένος για το πως δείχνει να πηγαίνει τώρα η ΟΝ.

----------


## intech

Αναπνέω, αντιλαμβάνομαι, διαισθάνομαι, προσπαθώ και ελπίζω για το καλύτερο.



Off Topic


		Γρίφος: Δεν πιστευω σε αποκεφαλισμούς. πχ του Ιωάννη

----------


## atheos71

Mην ξεχνάτε ότι αν είχατε μεγαλύτερα attenuations , ίσως νά 'σασταν στην πλευρά των παραπονεμένων.

----------


## perseas

Καλημέρα και από μένα. Ειλικρινά τον τελευταίο καιρό (χωρίς να είχα ποτέ σοβαρά προβλήματα βέβαια) είμαι ιδιαίτερα ικανοποιημένος από την ΟΝ. Τρομερή βελτίωση στο internet (τόσο πλοήγηση όσο και κατέβασμα). Αυξήθηκε η ταχύτητά μου κατά 2 Μpbs μετά από πρωτοβουλία και τηλεφώνημα της ΟΝ σε εμένα. Η τηλεόραση παίζει χωρίς προβλήματα (εκτός του, φαντάζομαι, περιστασιακού πιξελιάσματος στο ON REC) και το τηλέφωνο συνεχίζει χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα, όπως άρχισε από το Δεκέμβριο άλλωστε.
Οι ενδειξεις είναι ενθαρρυντικές.... για να δούμε τι θα γίνει μέχρι το Δεκέμβριο που έχουμε το κύμα ανανεώσεων....

----------


## atheos71

Σήμερα , ίσως και λόγω της ημέρας , το δίκτυο σέρνεται!
Με snr 5 db , 1 mbit συγχρονισμό πιο κάτω , κάνεις προσευχές ν' ανοίξεις μια σελίδα....

----------


## karu

> Εχει κανενας προβλημα στα Ανω Λιοσσια? Ο αδελφος μου σημερα εχει απο το πρωι τηλεφωνο κανονικα, ιντερνετ physical up με κλειδωμα ταχυτητας αλλα δεν συνδεεται στο ιντερνετ. Και η γραμμη ολους αυτους τους μηνες ηταν αψογη. Ο τηλεφωνητης τον εβαλε να παιζει με τα καλωδια τα οποια ομως τοσους μηνες ηταν μια χαρα.



Το ειχα παθει οταν ειχε γινει αναβαθμιση στο ρουτερ αυτο οφειλεται στο οτι οταν κανει την αναβαθμιση παιρνει ip επικοινωνιας με την ον και οχι για ιντερνετ(τουλαχιστον στη περιπτωση μου).Διορθωνεται απο την ον,οσες επανεκκινησεις και να κανα δεν διορθωνοταν...

----------


## withoutpirelli

λοιπον ακουστε το κολπο. 1:30 το βραδυ χθες προσευχοσουν να ανοιξει μια σελιδα. τι κανουμε. παιρνουμε ενα στυλο και κανουμε reset (μην ανησυχειτε για τις ρυθμισεις | ουσιαστικα εκε παιζει το πραγμα). αυτο το κανουμε για 65 δευτερα. μετα το αφηνουμε μεχρι να σταθεροποιηθει το adsl και κλεινουμε. το ξανανοιγουμε στις 11:45 το πρωι. το online αναβοσβηνει κανονικα. ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ. οπως μπορουμε να δουμε εχουμε πολυ καλυτερες ταχυτητες και εχουν μεινει οι default ρυθμισεις του pirelli. πολυ καλυτερες. μπορειτε να βαλετε και firewall. χα. πανε οι ρυθμισεις την on, και ομως εχουμε κανονικα internet.



Off Topic


		δοκιμαστικε χτες.... 100% επιτυχια..// :Respekt: 



καλο πασχα

----------


## WagItchyef

> λοιπον ακουστε το κολπο. 1:30 το βραδυ χθες προσευχοσουν να ανοιξει μια σελιδα. τι κανουμε. παιρνουμε ενα στυλο και κανουμε reset (μην ανησυχειτε για τις ρυθμισεις | ουσιαστικα εκε παιζει το πραγμα). αυτο το κανουμε για 65 δευτερα. μετα το αφηνουμε μεχρι να σταθεροποιηθει το adsl και κλεινουμε. το ξανανοιγουμε στις 11:45 το πρωι. το online αναβοσβηνει κανονικα. ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ. οπως μπορουμε να δουμε εχουμε πολυ καλυτερες ταχυτητες και εχουν μεινει οι default ρυθμισεις του pirelli. πολυ καλυτερες. μπορειτε να βαλετε και firewall. χα. πανε οι ρυθμισεις την on, και ομως εχουμε κανονικα internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		δοκιμαστικε χτες.... 100% επιτυχια..//
> 
> ...


Δηλαδή πριν δεν είχε firewall και μετά είχε; Η έκδοση του firmware παραμένει η ίδια;

----------


## kouliss

Καλό... αλλά δεν ανέφερες ότι παύει να παίζει το IPTV μετά :S

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ ΧΩΡΙΚΑΚΟΣ

ειχα forhnet κ ημουν μια χαρα μεχρι που ο πατερας μου εκανε συνδεση στην ον.απο τοτε ολο με πεταει εξω μεχρι την 23/4 που χαθηκε τελειως η συνδεση.αφου πηρα τηλεφωνο να μου το συνδεσουν οι ταχυτητα ειναι απελπιστικα αργη.με το ζορι ανοιγει εστω κ σελιδα στο ιντερνετ.μετα απο τηλεφωνα κ e-mail το προβλημα παραμενει ενω εγω περιμενω να επικοινωνησουν μαζι μου.

----------


## atheos71

Στοιχεία σύνδεσης(snr/attn.) γνωρίζεις;

----------


## Avesael

Επιστροφή στην Αθήνα και όλα καλά με τη σύνδεση! (Φτου σκόρδα)

----------


## ntrim

Την Μεγάλη Παρασκευή, για πρώτη φορά το Pirelli συγχρόνισε στα 15554 από 11900 έως 12800 που βρίσκομαι συνήθως. Εντάξει, σκέφτηκα ότι είναι λόγω του Πάσχα.

Σήμερα που επέστρεψα, επιμένει να συγχρονίζει στα 14459. Τι να υποθέσω; Είναι ακόμα 'Πασχαλιά';
Κι αν είναι λόγω των μειωμένων χρηστών λόγω του Πάσχα, τι σημαίνει; Ότι η γραμμή μου τα σηκώνει αυτά τα νούμερα κι απλά η ΟΝ δεν μου τα δίνει;

Τα snr/attn δεν άλλαξαν, είναι όπως τα βλέπετε δίπλα. Και είμαι ακόμα με το παλιό firmware 1.21.1S.

----------


## atheos71

Bάσει του attn. τόσο πρέπει να πιάνεις.Τα 12 που δείχνει το info σου είναι λιγότερα.

----------


## spiros315

Πολύ καλά τον τελευταίο καιρό.Μακάρι να συνεχίσουνε έτσι.

----------


## J.C

Παιδιά συγγνώμη κιόλας αλλά θέλω βασικά να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο. Τι ακριβώς είναι το  Far End Indicator Interleaved Path CRC Error και τι το Far End Indicator Interleaved Path FEC Correction;

----------


## Avesael

> Παιδιά συγγνώμη κιόλας αλλά θέλω βασικά να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο. Τι ακριβώς είναι το  Far End Indicator Interleaved Path CRC Error και τι το Far End Indicator Interleaved Path FEC Correction;


Το *Far End Indicator Interleaved Path CRC Error* είναι τα λάθη που βγάζει η γραμμή σου, αλλά στην απέναντι πλευρά (Στο DSLam), στο modem που συνδέεσαι.

Το* Far End Indicator Interleaved Path FEC Correction* είναι τα *διορθωμένα* λάθη της γραμμής, και πάλι στην απέναντι πλευρά.

Βασικά να γνωρίζεις ότι, οποιαδήποτε αναφορά σε *FAR END* έχει να κάνει με το DSLam (εκεί modem), και οποιαδήποτε αναφορά σε *NEAR END* έχει να κάνει με το σπίτι σου (Pirelli).

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Εμενα σημερα μου εβγαλε αυτο
Μηπως ξεμπλοκαραν το δικτυο της on?

----------


## WagItchyef

> Εμενα σημερα μου εβγαλε αυτο
> Μηπως ξεμπλοκαραν το δικτυο της on?


Τι εννοείς, τα 675 KB/sec;

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

ναι με την Forthnet ειχα πιασει 700 kb download οταν κατεβαζα το Ubuntu

----------


## lefterishatzi

Χωρις internet ολη  την Μ.Εβδομαδα και με disconnect καθε μιση ωρα ολον τον αλλο μηνα. αυτες ειναι  οι  εντυπωσεις μου. ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ...ΚΛΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ

----------


## WagItchyef

> ναι με την Forthnet ειχα πιασει 700 kb download οταν κατεβαζα το Ubuntu


Φαίνεται ότι η ON έκανε αναβάθμιση της σύνδεσης της με το εσωτερικό (AIX), και μπορεί και με το εξωτερικό.

Με το εσωτερικό πιάνω μεγάλες ταχύτητες που δεν έπιανα πριν.

----------


## Tem

> Φαίνεται ότι η ON έκανε αναβάθμιση της σύνδεσης της με το εσωτερικό (AIX), και μπορεί και με το εξωτερικό.
> 
> Με το εσωτερικό πιάνω μεγάλες ταχύτητες που δεν έπιανα πριν.


καλό θα ήταν να υπάρξει σχετική ανακοίνωση , αν έχει γίνει κάποια κίνηση αναβάθμισης.

----------


## polo_cult

Έχει γίνει εδώ και καμιά 10αριά μέρες.

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Και αυτο πριν λιγο

----------


## efiandra

> Το *Far End Indicator Interleaved Path CRC Error* είναι τα λάθη που βγάζει η γραμμή σου, αλλά στην απέναντι πλευρά (Στο DSLam), στο modem που συνδέεσαι.
> 
> Το* Far End Indicator Interleaved Path FEC Correction* είναι τα *διορθωμένα* λάθη της γραμμής, και πάλι στην απέναντι πλευρά.
> 
> Βασικά να γνωρίζεις ότι, οποιαδήποτε αναφορά σε *FAR END* έχει να κάνει με το DSLam (εκεί modem), και οποιαδήποτε αναφορά σε *NEAR END* έχει να κάνει με το σπίτι σου (Pirelli).


φιλε ultra αν μπορεισ να με βοηθησεισ.παρατηρω στο modem οτι οταν με καλουν στο τηλεφωνο ανεβαινουν τα Interleaved Path FEC Correction Near End Indicator σε καθε χτυπο του τηλεφωνου.το εχω δοκιμασει και με σταθερο και με ασυρματο τα ιδια κανει.το τηλεφωνο ειναι σε μπριζα ξεχωριστη με spliter και το montem στην κεντρικη πριζα του σπιτιου χωρις spliter.
thanks anyway :One thumb up:

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

700 kb

----------


## amora

> φιλε ultra αν μπορεισ να με βοηθησεισ.παρατηρω στο modem οτι οταν με καλουν στο τηλεφωνο ανεβαινουν τα Interleaved Path FEC Correction Near End Indicator σε καθε χτυπο του τηλεφωνου.το εχω δοκιμασει και με σταθερο και με ασυρματο τα ιδια κανει.το τηλεφωνο ειναι σε μπριζα ξεχωριστη με spliter και το montem στην κεντρικη πριζα του σπιτιου χωρις spliter.
> thanks anyway


Κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή πρέπει να είναι συνδεδεμένη στην πρίζα μέσω φίλτρου ADSL. Εσύ αναφέρεσαι σε splitter. Αν είναι έτσι, πρέπει να φροντίσεις να είναι συνδεδεμένο στον κλάδο που αντιτοιχεί στο τηλέφωνο. Αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση μη αποκοπής τηλεφωνικών συχνοτήτων, δηλαδή μη λειτουργίας του φίλτρου, οπότε πρέπει να ελέγξεις την εγκατάστασή σου.

----------


## Tem

θα το πώ για πολλοστή φορά. 
Η τηλεφωνία της ΟΝ είναι πραγματικά πολύ καλή.

----------


## atheos71

Kαι στη δική μου περίπτωση ,η τηλεφωνία της ΟΝ είναι μια χαρά , μακράν καλύτερη απ'τις άλλες δυο 
υπηρεσίες που παρέχει.

----------


## Tem

> Kαι στη δική μου περίπτωση ,η τηλεφωνία της ΟΝ είναι μια χαρά , μακράν καλύτερη απ'τις άλλες δυο 
> υπηρεσίες που παρέχει.


είναι τόσο καλή που το σκέφτομαι να εγκαταλείψω τον ΟΤΕ με την μετακόμιση που θα κάνω σε λίγο καιρό. Αν συνδυαστεί και με 24 Mbps ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## atheos71

Σε τί απόσταση απ'το DSLAM θά 'σαι ,αν μπορείς να το ξέρεις;

----------


## CMS

> είναι τόσο καλή που το σκέφτομαι να εγκαταλείψω τον ΟΤΕ με την μετακόμιση που θα κάνω σε λίγο καιρό. Αν συνδυαστεί και με 24 Mbps ακόμα καλύτερα.


Περίμενε πρώτα να δεις πώς θα πάει η σύνδεσή σου ΟΝ στο Παγκράτι ... :Whistle: 

Όπως σου έχω πει ...σε άλλον φίλο μου εκεί παίζει άψογα ... 1000 μέτρα μακριά από το DSLAM ...και σε άλλον δεν παίζει καλά .... και είναι 250 μέτρα μακριά .... :Sad:  είναι καθαρά θέμα γραμμής και DSLAM ...το Παγκράτι εξυπηρετείται από δύο DSLAM ...στο ένα στον Άγιο Αρτέμιο ακούω παραπονάκια ... ίσως να είναι και σύμπτωση ...

----------


## Tem

> Σε τί απόσταση απ'το DSLAM θά 'σαι ,αν μπορείς να το ξέρεις;


Δεν πρέπει να είναι ούτε διακόσια μέτρα. Σε απόσταση αναπνοής θα έλεγα  :Very Happy: 

........Auto merged post: Tem added 3 Minutes and 7 Seconds later........




> Περίμενε πρώτα να δεις πώς θα πάει η σύνδεσή σου ΟΝ στο Παγκράτι ...
> 
> Όπως σου έχω πει ...σε άλλον φίλο μου εκεί παίζει άψογα ... 1000 μέτρα μακριά από το DSLAM ...και σε άλλον δεν παίζει καλά .... και είναι 250 μέτρα μακριά .... είναι καθαρά θέμα γραμμής και DSLAM ...το Παγκράτι εξυπηρετείται από δύο DSLAM ...στο ένα στον Άγιο Αρτέμιο ακούω παραπονάκια ... ίσως να είναι και σύμπτωση ...


λογικά δεν είμαι στον Αγιο Αρτέμιο. Το δεύτερο DSLAM που είναι ?

----------


## CMS

> Δεν πρέπει να είναι ούτε διακόσια μέτρα. Σε απόσταση αναπνοής θα έλεγα 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Tem added 3 Minutes and 7 Seconds later........
> 
> 
> λογικά δεν είμαι στον Αγιο Αρτέμιο. Το δεύτερο DSLAM που είναι ?


ΙΛΙΣΟΣ ...ψηλά στην ΥΜΗΤΤΟΥ

----------


## gbarsoum

Τα έχω ήδη γράψει σε ποστ σχετικά με την ταχύτητα....

*Χ
Α
Λ
Ι*

----------


## Tem

> ΙΛΙΣΟΣ ...ψηλά στην ΥΜΗΤΤΟΥ


Επομένως σε αυτό το DSLAM πέφτω. 
Λογικά εκεί θα με συνδέσουν  :Thinking:

----------


## CMS

> Επομένως σε αυτό το DSLAM πέφτω. 
> Λογικά εκεί θα με συνδέσουν


OK ...  :One thumb up: 

Δύο φίλοι μου συνδεδεμένοι εκεί ...έχουν άψογη τηλεφωνία και IPTV ...όμως δεν έχουν internet ...γιατί έχουν το πρόγραμμα τηλεφωνία - IPTV μόνο ...θεωρητικά όμως θα πρέπει και το adsl να φυσάει ...

Με την ευκαιρία το μεσημέρι ήμουνα εκεί ...ο ένας έχει μία PHILIPS LCD 32άρα ... τα ευρωπαϊκά κανάλια δείχνανε τέλεια ... καθαρά , με καλό bitrate ... και χωρίς ούτε ένα pixeliasma ...

αν θυμάμαι καλά ο φίλος έχει attenuation 19 ... συγχρονισμό στα 12Mbps και SNR στο 22 ...το σπίτι παλιό αλλά προφανώς η γραμμή του πετάει ...και το DSLAM βοηθάει ...

----------


## No-Name

Μπορεί κανείς να μου πέι τι πάιζει με τα 3 καλώδια του TVBOX για σύνδεση με την TV???Εννοώ πόσο upscaling μπορούν να κάνουν?Διότι πλέον έχουμε μια 52 full hd και με το scart ειναι χάλι μαυρο
Δεν λέω για scart και hdmi αλλά για τα άλλα....(δεν ξέρω ονομασία)

----------


## Tem

> OK ... 
> 
> Δύο φίλοι μου συνδεδεμένοι εκεί ...έχουν άψογη τηλεφωνία και IPTV ...όμως δεν έχουν internet ...γιατί έχουν το πρόγραμμα τηλεφωνία - IPTV μόνο ...θεωρητικά όμως θα πρέπει και το adsl να φυσάει ...
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία το μεσημέρι ήμουνα εκεί ...ο ένας έχει μία PHILIPS LCD 32άρα ... τα ευρωπαϊκά κανάλια δείχνανε τέλεια ... καθαρά , με καλό bitrate ... και χωρίς ούτε ένα pixeliasma ...
> 
> αν θυμάμαι καλά ο φίλος έχει attenuation 19 ... συγχρονισμό στα 12Mbps και SNR στο 22 ...το σπίτι παλιό αλλά προφανώς η γραμμή του πετάει ...και το DSLAM βοηθάει ...


πιστεύω ότι θα έχω πολύ καλή σύνδεση. Και το δικό μου σπίτι είναι παλιό, υπό ριζική ανακαίνιση , αλλά δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα με την καλωδίωση. Και τώρα με απόσταση 1500-1600 μέτρα απο το DSLAM Αμπελοκήπων δεν αντιμετωπίζω ουσιαστικά πρόβλημα.

----------


## efiandra

> Κάθε τηλεφωνική συσκευή πρέπει να είναι συνδεδεμένη στην πρίζα μέσω φίλτρου ADSL. Εσύ αναφέρεσαι σε splitter. Αν είναι έτσι, πρέπει να φροντίσεις να είναι συνδεδεμένο στον κλάδο που αντιτοιχεί στο τηλέφωνο. Αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση μη αποκοπής τηλεφωνικών συχνοτήτων, δηλαδή μη λειτουργίας του φίλτρου, οπότε πρέπει να ελέγξεις την εγκατάστασή σου.


sorry φιλτρο εννοουσα.εχω φιλτρο στην συσκευη τηλεφωνου.απλα δεν εχω φιλτρο στο pirelli που ειναι στην κεντρικη πριζα του σπιτιου.ανοιγοντας την κεντρικη πριζα βλεπω οτι υπαρχουν τεσσερα  ζευγη καλωδιων.το ενα ζευγος προφανως ειναι το κεντρικο και τα υπολοιπα ζευγη που δεινουν στις υπολοιπεσ πριζεσ του σπιτιου.εχω συνδεσει μονο το κεντρικο ζευγος μαζι με ενα ακομα που δινει σε ενα τηλεφωνο που χρησημοποιω.στο τηλεφωνο εχω φιλτρο.thanks anyway

----------


## amora

> ΙΛΙΣΟΣ ...ψηλά στην ΥΜΗΤΤΟΥ


Κώστα, νομίζω ότι το κτίριο της Υμηττού και ο Ιλισσός είναι δύο ξεχωριστά κτίρια του ΟΤΕ. Από όσο θυμάμαι (λόγω δουλειάς) ο Ιλισσός είναι το κτίριο του ΟΤΕ στην αρχή της Μιχαλακοπούλου πίσω από το Χίλτον. Το άλλο κτίριο στην Υμηττού το λέγανε "Παγκράτι". Τώρα ποια είναι η αντιστοιχία με τα DSLAM δεν ξέρω.

----------


## CMS

> Κώστα, νομίζω ότι το κτίριο της Υμηττού και ο Ιλισσός είναι δύο ξεχωριστά κτίρια του ΟΤΕ. Από όσο θυμάμαι (λόγω δουλειάς) ο Ιλισσός είναι το κτίριο του ΟΤΕ στην αρχή της Μιχαλακοπούλου πίσω από το Χίλτον. Το άλλο κτίριο στην Υμηττού το λέγανε "Παγκράτι". Τώρα ποια είναι η αντιστοιχία με τα DSLAM δεν ξέρω.


Κανονικά όπως βλέπω και από το forum που κάποιος έχει σημειώσει την θέση του DSLAM (Παγκρατίου - Ιλισσός ..όπως αναφέρει και η ΟΝ όταν της αναφέρεις το σχετικό τηλεφωνικό νούμερο) στο σημείο αυτό

Αν μάλιστα κρίνω από την συμπεριφορά των δύο συνδέσεων που γνωρίζω στην Ζηνοδότου και στην Φορμίωνος ... εκεί πρέπει να είναι ....

Δεν παίρνω και όρκο ... μέρες που είναι ... :Smile:

----------


## Tem

τελικά έχω μπερδευτεί εντελώς με το κέντρο Παγκρατίου. 
Το νέο μου σπίτι είναι δίπλα στην Πλατεία Βαρνάβα.
Με βάση τον χάρτη στην Αιδεσίου και Εμπεδοκλέους που είναι ακριβώς δίπλα , είναι το 
κέντρο Αγιος Αρτέμιος  :Thinking: 
Βάζοντας ενδεικτικά ένα αριθμό που λειτουργούσε μέχρι πριν απο λίγο καιρό στο σπίτι μου , η ΟΝ μου δίνει το παρακάτω :
_Ο αριθμός σας, αντιστοιχεί στο Αστικό Κέντρο: ΠΑΓΚΡΑΤΙ - ΠΑΓΚΡΑΤΙΟΥ που ανήκει στην ευρύτερη περιοχή: ΠΑΓΚΡΑΤΙΟΥ_

Το κέντρο Παγκρατίου είναι λίγο πιο πάνω στην Εμπεδοκλέους και Νέας Ιωνίας δηλαδή λίγο πιο μακρυά απο το σπίτι μου  :Thinking: .
Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν  είμαι στο κέντρο Ιλισός.

Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει ?

----------


## grphoto

Ωπα ελειπα απο την συζητηση και βλεπω οτι τριγυρναει στα λυμερια μου  :Razz: 

Στην πλατεια Βαρναβα το κεντρο σου ειναι στην Εμπεδοκλεους και ~ Φιλολαου, οποτε εισαι καλα, το κεντρο Υλισσου 210-72 ειναι  Νηρηιδων με Αλκιμαχου πισω απο την Εθνικη πινακοθηκη.

----------


## amora

> το κεντρο Υλισσου 210-72 ειναι  Νηρηιδων με Αλκιμαχου πισω απο την Εθνικη πινακοθηκη.


Κι εγώ αυτό γνωρίζω. 

Γενικά το Παγκράτι έχει πολύ περίεργες διαδρομές χαλκού λόγω μορφολογίας εδάφους και πυκνής δόμησης.


*Spoiler:*




			Θα μου πεις για ποια περιοχή δε ισχύει αυτό... Είπαμε, σχεδίαση δικτύου του '50, '60, '70...

----------


## Tem

> Ωπα ελειπα απο την συζητηση και βλεπω οτι τριγυρναει στα λυμερια μου 
> 
> Στην πλατεια Βαρναβα το κεντρο σου ειναι στην Εμπεδοκλεους και ~ Φιλολαου, οποτε εισαι καλα, το κεντρο Υλισσου 210-72 ειναι  Νηρηιδων με Αλκιμαχου πισω απο την Εθνικη πινακοθηκη.


Μάλλον εννοείς αυτό που είναι σημειωμένο στο χάρτη στην οδό Νέας Ιωνίας και Εμπεδοκλέους.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση καλά είμαι. Καλύτερα από τώρα.
Βέβαια το κέντρο που είναι στην οδό Αιδεσίου και Εμπεδοκλέους είναι στην κυριολεξία δίπλα μου αλλά μάλλον δεν ανήκω σε αυτό

----------


## CMS

> Μάλλον εννοείς αυτό που είναι σημειωμένο στο χάρτη στην οδό Νέας Ιωνίας και Εμπεδοκλέους.
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση καλά είμαι. Καλύτερα από τώρα.
> Βέβαια το κέντρο που είναι στην οδό Αιδεσίου και Εμπεδοκλέους είναι στην κυριολεξία δίπλα μου αλλά μάλλον δεν ανήκω σε αυτό


Δεν ρωτάς κάποιον στην πολυκατοικία σου τί νούμερο έχει να δεις πού ακριβώς ανήκει η συνδεσμολογία ?

Πάντως μία φίλη μου εκεί πολύ κοντά ... υποφέρει και σε τηλεφωνία και σε adsl στο DSLAM αυτό ...από την ΟΝ ...ίσως όμως και να είναι πρόβλημα της γραμμής της ...

----------


## Tem

τα τηλέφωνα στην πολυκατοικία αρχίζουν απο 7010... , 7011... πάντως

----------


## atheos71

Πιστεύω ότι θά 'χεις καλή σύνδεση και με μεγάλη ταχύτητα.
Μην ξεχνάς ότι  -έχω το κοκκαλάκι της νυχτερίδας κι όπου πάω υπάρχει καλή σύνδεση παρά τη μακρυνή
απόσταση απ'τον κόμβο-  με συνοδεύει μια καλή τύχη στις επιλογές μου και σ'αυτά που λέω.
Γιατί να μη σου "κάτσει" ,λοιπόν, καλά;Με το καλό να σού 'ρθει η νέα σύνδεση! :One thumb up:

----------


## Tem

> Πιστεύω ότι θά 'χεις καλή σύνδεση και με μεγάλη ταχύτητα.
> Μην ξεχνάς ότι  -έχω το κοκκαλάκι της νυχτερίδας κι όπου πάω υπάρχει καλή σύνδεση παρά τη μακρυνή
> απόσταση απ'τον κόμβο-  με συνοδεύει μια καλή τύχη στις επιλογές μου και σ'αυτά που λέω.
> Γιατί να μη σου "κάτσει" ,λοιπόν, καλά;Με το καλό να σού 'ρθει η νέα σύνδεση!


 :One thumb up: 
H αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω μεγάλες προσδοκίες

----------


## cnp5

> Μπορεί κανείς να μου πέι τι πάιζει με τα 3 καλώδια του TVBOX για σύνδεση με την TV???Εννοώ πόσο upscaling μπορούν να κάνουν?Διότι πλέον έχουμε μια 52 full hd και με το scart ειναι χάλι μαυρο
> Δεν λέω για scart και hdmi αλλά για τα άλλα....(δεν ξέρω ονομασία)


Τα 3 βύσματα (πράσινο, μπλε, κόκκινο), δίπλα από την HDMI πόρτα είναι για  High Definition σήμα αλλά αναλογικό YPbPr (component).

----------


## atheos71

> Τα 3 βύσματα (πράσινο, μπλε, κόκκινο), δίπλα από την HDMI πόρτα είναι για High Definition σήμα αλλά αναλογικό YPbPr (component).


To σύνθετο εικονόσημα δεν είναι αυτό ή λανθάνω; :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

> Τα 3 βύσματα (πράσινο, μπλε, κόκκινο), δίπλα από την HDMI πόρτα είναι για High Definition σήμα αλλά αναλογικό YPbPr (component).


Δηλαδή αν συνδέσω έτσι το TVBOX τι ανάλυση θα πιάσω στην tv??Αλήθεια θα πάιζει έτσι 16:9 ξέρεις???

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ :Wink:

----------


## CMS

> Δηλαδή αν συνδέσω έτσι το TVBOX τι ανάλυση θα πιάσω στην tv??Αλήθεια θα πάιζει έτσι 16:9 ξέρεις???
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ


Το σήμα που θα πάρεις θεωρητικά είναι καλύτερο του scart ... και μάλιστα καλύτερο και του s-video που ούτως ή άλλως δεν υποστηρίζεται από το sagem ... 

Η τηλεόραση που έχεις έχει τέτοια είσοδο ? γιατί αν όχι προφανώς θα χάσεις με την μετατροπή του σήματος μέσω καλωδίου που  θα μετατρέπει σε scart ...

Πάντως η έξοδος αυτή δεν μετατρέπεται αυτόματα σε συσκευή τηλεόρασης συστήματος PAL από 4:3 σε 16:9 όταν υποστηρίζονται και τα δύο συστήματα ...θα έχεις δηλαδή το γνωστό πρόβλημα ... θα βλέπεις δηλαδή σε 4:3 ... μετατροπή αυτόματα δεν γίνεται ...

Δοκίμασε και πες μας ...

........Auto merged post: CMS added 109 Minutes and 26 Seconds later........

Ανακοίνωση στο σημερινό newsletter της ΟΝ για τον μήνα Μάιο ...

" Μια ακόμα καινοτομία από την τηλεόραση της On! Από αυτόν το μήνα με την ολοκαίνουργια υπηρεσία On Games θα έχεις τη δυνατότητα να απολαύσεις μοναδικά παιχνίδια στην τηλεόραση σου χρησιμοποιώντας απλά το τηλεκοντρόλ!  "

----------


## Avesael

Όπως η NOBA...

Ελπίζω η απόκριση του πατήματος του κουμπιού όμως, να είναι καλύτερη από ότι είναι αυτή τη στιγμή...

----------


## cnp5

> Δηλαδή αν συνδέσω έτσι το TVBOX τι ανάλυση θα πιάσω στην tv??Αλήθεια θα πάιζει έτσι 16:9 ξέρεις???
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ


Λογικά η ανάλυση που θα σου δώσει θα πρέπει να είναι είτε 720p ή 1080i σε HD. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω HD τηλεόραση και δε μπορώ να σου πω με βεβαιότητα. Φυσικά η ανάλυση των καναλιών θα φτάσει εκεί τεχνητά, με upscale.

16:9 παίζει και τώρα (μέσω SCART, θεωρητικά ισχύει το ίδιο και μέσω component σύνδεσης) και μπορείς να το βεβαιώσεις πολύ εύκολα ποια (μετά τη προσθήκη του Poker Channel). Αν βάλεις στις ρυθμίσεις του sagem tvbox ότι η ανάλυση είναι 16:9, τότε όταν βρίσκει 16:9 σήμα (όταν το καταλαβαίνει τουλάχιστον) θα γυρίζει αυτόματα σε 16:9. Αν δηλαδή γυρίσεις στο poker channel και ο αποκωδικοποιητής είναι ρυθμισμένος για 16:9, θα γυρίσει αυτόματα σε 16:9.

----------


## Tem

στο poker channel , με αποκωδικοποιητή ρυθμισμένο για 16:9, γυρίζει αυτόματα σε 16:9.
Δεν συμβαίνει όμως το ίδιο και με κάποια άλλα κανάλια όπως το ZDF.

----------


## cnp5

> στο poker channel , με αποκωδικοποιητή ρυθμισμένο για 16:9, γυρίζει αυτόματα σε 16:9.
> Δεν συμβαίνει όμως το ίδιο και με κάποια άλλα κανάλια όπως το ZDF.


Προφανώς το poker channel στέλνει κάποιο σήμα που τα υπόλοιπα δε το κάνουν (είτε λόγο On (πχ ΣΚΑΪ) είτε λόγο καναλιού (πχ ZDF κτλ)).

----------


## Tem

> Προφανώς το poker channel στέλνει κάποιο σήμα που τα υπόλοιπα δε το κάνουν (είτε λόγο On (πχ ΣΚΑΪ) είτε λόγο καναλιού (πχ ZDF κτλ)).


έστω και έτσι το 16 9 λειτουργεί πλέον κανονικά  :One thumb up:

----------


## evagelos

να αλλά είναι το μοναδικό κανάλι που εκπαίμπει έτσι.
Αρα ίσως είναι θέμα χρόνου να γυρίσουν όλα τα κανάλια 16χ9

----------


## nikoslykos

και ναι ενεργοποιηθηκα επιτελους....μπορω να πω οι εντιποσεις μου ειναι παραπανω απο θετικες..η ποιοτητα του τηλεφωνου εξαιρετικη,και η ταχυτητα στο ιντερνετ επισης εξαιρετικη..συγχρονιζω ουσιαστικα στα 16 και πιανω απο FTP Περιπου 1,5 - 1,6mb/sec αλλα καθως εγραφα αυτο το κειμενο ειχα 2 αποσυνδεσεις  :Thinking:  λετε να πρεπει να με ριξουν στα 12 η απλα ετυχε λετε? :Thinking:

----------


## Tem

> και ναι ενεργοποιηθηκα επιτελους....μπορω να πω οι εντιποσεις μου ειναι παραπανω απο θετικες..η ποιοτητα του τηλεφωνου εξαιρετικη,και η ταχυτητα στο ιντερνετ επισης εξαιρετικη..συγχρονιζω ουσιαστικα στα 16 και πιανω απο FTP Περιπου 1,5 - 1,6mb/sec αλλα καθως εγραφα αυτο το κειμενο ειχα 2 αποσυνδεσεις  λετε να πρεπει να με ριξουν στα 12 η απλα ετυχε λετε?


καλύτερα να σε κατεβάσουν πιο κάτω. Τι συγχρονισμό έχεις και τι snr ?
Καλώς ήλθες  :One thumb up:

----------


## darax

Καλορίζικος φίλε nikolyko, καλό σερφάρισμα χωρίς...αποσυνδέσεις !1 :Smile:

----------


## gvenos

Ναι πρέπει να κατέβεις πιο κάτω. Έχεις αρκετό θόρυβο στην γραμμή σου!

----------


## nikoslykos

θα δω πως θα παει μεχρι αυριο...αν δω οτι γ****** στις αποσυνδεσεις θα τους πω να με ριξουν..

----------


## gvenos

> θα δω πως θα παει μεχρι αυριο...αν δω οτι γ****** στις αποσυνδεσεις θα τους πω να με ριξουν..


Θα αναγκαστείς να το κάνεις μιας και έχεις Noise Margin 5, απ' οτι λέει στο προφίλ σου!

----------


## atheos71

Kαλορίζικη η νέα σύνδεσή σου! :One thumb up:

----------


## vazelo

Κανε ενα τηλεφωνακι στο τεχνικο να δουν τη γραμμη σου. 
Δεν εχεις να χασεις κατι.... (το χρονο σου ισως λογο αναμονης :Ρ)

----------


## kifa

:One thumb up: 

Καλώς τον !!! 


 :One thumb up:

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Καλο ε?

----------


## papakion

και τι ? πολύ ειναι αυτό?

----------


## atheos71

Σε σχέση με τα προηγούμενά του κατεβάσματα ίσως ...

----------


## nikoslykos

τελικα απο χτες το βραδυ δεν ειχα κανενα dc  :Thinking:  να δω πως θα συνεχισει...

----------


## papakion

> Σε σχέση με τα προηγούμενά του κατεβάσματα ίσως ...


4net ειχε πριν... :Whistle:

----------


## konstantinos38

καλησπερα και απο εμενα.εναν χρηστη της on απο 6/2007.Κοντευω να κλεισω χρονο.Στην αρχη πολλα discconnect.Kαποια στιγμη τα εφτιαξαν.Μετα παλι τα ιδια.καποια στιγμη μου χαμηλοσαν την ταχυτητα για να μην εχω αποσυνθεσεις αλλλα δεν ειχα tv.Ειπαν οτι καποια στιγμη θα μου εστελναν τεχνικο να δει αν ειναι καλες οι γραμμες του σπιτιου.ποτε δεν ηρθε.αλλα μετα απο 2 εβδομαδες με πιραν και μου ξαναανεβασαν την ταχυτητα.δεν εχω πολλες αποσυνδεσεις.αλλα μεγαλη ταλαιπορια ολο το χρονο.και απο servis χαλια

----------


## Tem

υπάρχει πάντως σαφής βελτίωση τον τελευταίο καιρό. Ακόμα και στον τομέα της τηλεφωνικής εξυπηρέτησης.

----------


## KIT-XDestroyerGR

Κι αυτο σημερα

----------


## atheos71

Σου έχει βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## ermis292

ειμαι συνδεδεμενος απο το 11/2007 εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα, εχει ερθει και τεχνικός της Ον, εχω αλλα συνεχιζω να εχω αποσυδεσεις 4-5 φορες την μέρα.
Η γραμμη μου σηκωνει μεχρι 8 MBps, ειχα κατεβασει  την ταχυτητα μεχρι και στα 3Μbps αλλα και παλι ειχα αποσυνδεσεις. Στο παρελθον με CONNX δεν ειχα προβληματα στο 1 Μbps
Ξερει αν φταιει η Ontelecom ή τα πραγματα θα ήταν καλύτερα με καποιο αλλο ISP?


Up Stream        923 (Kbps.)

Down Stream   5981 (Kbps.)


Operation Data    Upstream   Downstream

Noise Margin          22 dB        9 dB

Attenuation          22 dB        40 dB

----------


## atheos71

H γραμμή σου "σηκώνει" 9(ονομαστικά) κι ας μη λένε άλλο βλακείες.Κάτι άλλο φταίει ....

----------


## cnp5

> ειμαι συνδεδεμενος απο το 11/2007 εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα, εχει ερθει και τεχνικός της Ον, εχω αλλα συνεχιζω να εχω αποσυδεσεις 4-5 φορες την μέρα.
> Η γραμμη μου σηκωνει μεχρι 8 MBps, ειχα κατεβασει  την ταχυτητα μεχρι και στα 3Μbps αλλα και παλι ειχα αποσυνδεσεις. Στο παρελθον με CONNX δεν ειχα προβληματα στο 1 Μbps
> Ξερει αν φταιει η Ontelecom ή τα πραγματα θα ήταν καλύτερα με καποιο αλλο ISP?
> 
> 
> Up Stream        923 (Kbps.)
> 
> Down Stream   5981 (Kbps.)
> 
> ...


Το πρόβλημα βρίσκετε στη γραμμή σου, κάπου από το modem σου έως το modem στο κέντρο , η γραμμή παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα θορύβου. Αν κανείς δε κάνει τίποτα για να την επισκευάσει ή να την αλλάξει, σε όποιον πάροχο και να πας θα έχεις προβλήματα (για μεγάλες ταχύτητες και ADSL2+). Για ADSL και 1Mbps δε θα έχεις πουθενά πρόβλημα... 

Με 40db attenuation, θα μπορούσες (θεωρητικά) να έχεις έως και 12Mbps, πρακτικά σίγουρα 7.5 - 8Mbps.  :Sad: 

Το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να σε συμβουλέψω είναι να ελέγξεις το εσωτερικό δίκτυο του σπιτιού σου. Να βεβαιωθείς ότι όλες οι συσκευές τηλεφώνου έχουν φίλτρο (εκτός του modem φυσικά) και αν γίνετε να δοκιμάσεις χωρίς κανένα τηλέφωνο σε πρίζα να δεις αν βελτιώνονται τα στατιστικά της γραμμής. Αν δε δεις φως θα μπορούσες να φωνάξεις έναν ηλεκτρολόγο να ελέγξει τη ποιότητα των γραμμών από το κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας / σπιτιού σου. Τουλάχιστον έτσι θα αποκλείσεις τυχόν δικό σου πρόβλημα...

Τέλος αφού βεβαιωθείς ότι δε φταις εσύ, θα πρέπει να πάρεις την On και να ζητήσεις να κάνει έλεγχο της γραμμής σου (και να δώσουν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ).

----------


## troas

καλημερα,μολις παρελαβα τον εξοπλισμο,και λογκα απο αυριο θα εχει ενεργοποιηθει και η γραμμη μου,για να δουμε τι θα γινει αυριο,εχει καθυστερησει ηδη 15 ημερες αυριο ειναι 16η ημερα,ελπιζω να εχουμε αποτελεσμα και να αξιζει την αναμονη, :Thinking:

----------


## papakion

Με το καλό να ερθεις φιλε troas. Μην ξεχάσεις να συμπληρώσεις τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής σου στο ADSL info.

----------


## nlkrio

Παρελαβα τον εξοπλισμο(triple play) και 9 Ιουνη θα ενεργοποιηθει,οι ερωτησεις:
1. μου ειναι αλλη αναγωριση κλησης θα εχω ή πρεπει να ζητησω και να χρεωθω εξτρα?
2.Στις 9 του μηνα εγω απλα θα στησω τον εξοπλισμο και θα περιμενω να ενεργοποιηθει ή θα με ειδοποιησουν?
Ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Παρελαβα τον εξοπλισμο(triple play) και 9 Ιουνη θα ενεργοποιηθει,οι ερωτησεις:
> 1. μου ειναι αλλη αναγωριση κλησης θα εχω ή πρεπει να ζητησω και να χρεωθω εξτρα?
> 2.Στις 9 του μηνα εγω απλα θα στησω τον εξοπλισμο και θα περιμενω να ενεργοποιηθει ή θα με ειδοποιησουν?
> Ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!


1. 4 ευρώ η χρέωση για τις πρόσθετες υπηρεσίες (αναγνώριση φραγή κλπ). Και πρέπει να το ζητήσεις. 
2. Καλύτερα πάρε και ρώτα τους πρώτα αν έγινε η μεταφορά. Αν και επειδή η ΟΝ δίνει "PSTN" και όχι voip σα τη βιβόντι θα έχεις τηλεφωνία απευθείας απ τη πρίζα του τηλεφώνου σου αν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί.

----------


## nlkrio

> 1. 4 ευρώ η χρέωση για τις πρόσθετες υπηρεσίες (αναγνώριση φραγή κλπ). Και πρέπει να το ζητήσεις. 
> 2. Καλύτερα πάρε και ρώτα τους πρώτα αν έγινε η μεταφορά. Αν και επειδή η ΟΝ δίνει "PSTN" και όχι voip σα τη βιβόντι θα έχεις τηλεφωνία απευθείας απ τη πρίζα του τηλεφώνου σου αν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί.


Ευχαριστω!!!!!!!! :Smile: 
Βλεπω οτι ειμαστε και στο ιδιο DSLaM Αμπελοκηπους,ολα θα δουλεψουν αμεσως ή πρωτα τηλεφωο και τα αλλα εν καιρω???

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!
> Βλεπω οτι ειμαστε και στο ιδιο DSLaM Αμπελοκηπους,ολα θα δουλεψουν αμεσως ή πρωτα τηλεφωο και τα αλλα εν καιρω???


Δεν έχω ιδέα, κι εγώ μερικές μέρες έχω που ζήτησα φορητότητα απο NetOne :Razz: 
Αν και έγκυρες πηγές λένε οτι το συγκεκριμένο Α/Κ νιώθει.
Θα δείξει.

----------


## atheos71

> Δεν έχω ιδέα, κι εγώ μερικές μέρες έχω που ζήτησα φορητότητα απο NetOne
> Αν και έγκυρες πηγές λένε οτι το συγκεκριμένο Α/Κ νιώθει.
> Θα δείξει.


Στο γυρολόι κι εσύ βλέπω ....
Σου εύχομαι να σου κάτσει καλά με την ΟΝ! :One thumb up:

----------


## troas

> Με το καλό να ερθεις φιλε troas. Μην ξεχάσεις να συμπληρώσεις τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής σου στο ADSL info.


καλημερα και καλως σας βρηκα σαν ενεργοποιημενος χρηστης
οντως 28/05/08 εγινε η ενεργοποιηση,και δουλευουν ολα!
μονο η tv κολαει καπου καπου,
θελω να κλειδωσω το pirelli αλλα οταν του εβαλα κωδικο δεν με αφηνε να μπω στο ιντερνετ,
πρωτη ημερα ενεργοποιησης και ειμαι ευχαριστιμενος για την ωρα...
η πορεια θα δειξει

----------


## notissfak

καλημέρα παιδιά...χτες ενεργοποιήθηκα κιεγω (θα φτιάξω σπίτι τα στατιστικά μου κάπου στα 16 συγχρονίζω) αλλά δεν εχω ακόμα internet και εισερχόμενες.φυσιολογικό ή να ανησυχώ???τα φώτα σας please...

----------


## cnp5

> καλημέρα παιδιά...χτες ενεργοποιήθηκα κιεγω (θα φτιάξω σπίτι τα στατιστικά μου κάπου στα 16 συγχρονίζω) αλλά δεν εχω ακόμα internet και εισερχόμενες.φυσιολογικό ή να ανησυχώ???τα φώτα σας please...


Εισερχόμενες θα έχεις σε μερικές ημέρες (λογικά μέχρι Δευτέρα, Τρίτη θα είναι ok). Internet, μάλλον μέχρι το απόγευμα θα είναι και αυτό ok.

Καλός ήρθες στη παρέα  :Wink:

----------


## CMS

> καλημερα και καλως σας βρηκα σαν ενεργοποιημενος χρηστης
> οντως 28/05/08 εγινε η ενεργοποιηση,και δουλευουν ολα!
> μονο η tv κολαει καπου καπου,
> θελω να κλειδωσω το pirelli αλλα οταν του εβαλα κωδικο δεν με αφηνε να μπω στο ιντερνετ,
> πρωτη ημερα ενεργοποιησης και ειμαι ευχαριστιμενος για την ωρα...
> η πορεια θα δειξει


καλώς όρισες ... :Welcome: 
Τί ακριβώς εννοείς ? ότι έβαλες password και από τότε είσαι κλειδωμένος δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να ξαναμπείς στο menu του router ?




> καλημέρα παιδιά...χτες ενεργοποιήθηκα κιεγω (θα φτιάξω σπίτι τα στατιστικά μου κάπου στα 16 συγχρονίζω) αλλά δεν εχω ακόμα internet και εισερχόμενες.φυσιολογικό ή να ανησυχώ???τα φώτα σας please...


καλώς όρισες ... :Welcome: 

Σήμερα κανονικά πρέπει να τα έχεις όλα ... έτσι? οι εισερχόμενες είναι θέμα της φορητότητας και ενημέρωσης των παρόχων ... κανονικά χρειάζονται μερικές ώρες για να αναβαθμίσουν το router σου οι τεχνικοί από την ώρα ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής ...

Μερικές γενικές συμβουλές ...μην ξεχάσετε να διαβάσετε τον ΟΔΗΓΟ-ΑΡΘΡΟ του erateinos στο forum ... ΟΛΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ για την ON ...θα σας λύσει πολλές απορίες ...

Επίσης τις μέρες αυτές υπάρχει ένας πανικός με αναβαθμίσεις και τίποτα από την γραμμή σας δεν είναι μόνιμο ... σε λίγες μέρες οι χρήστες όλοι θα αποκτήσουν profile σταθερότητας κι αν έχουν προβλήματα με το interleaved path ή άλλου είδους σε συγχρονισμό. SNR κτλ θα τα συζητήσουν με τεχνικό της ΟΝ... προς το παρόν η ΟΝ αυτοματοποιεί το δίκτυο για όλους τους χρήστες ... μέσα στον Ιούνιο θα αρχίσουν και οι βελτιστοποιήσεις σύμφωνα με τα αιτήματα των χρηστών ...έχετε πια 3play και η ΟΝ εξασφαλίζει πρώτα στον βαθμό που μπορεί σταθερότητα και μετά επιδόσεις ...

----------


## notissfak

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για το καλωσόρισμα! Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά...Είμαι ακόμα στη δουλειά οπότε δεν μπορώ να σας δώσω ακριβή στατιστικά...
Βασικά μου είπε φίλος που δουλεύει στην ΟΝ και ανέλαβε την ολη διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης οτι το κοίταξε και οτι σε 4 ωρες (!) θα είναι όλα ετοιμα...Εννοείται οτι πιο πολύ βέβαια εμπιστεύομαι εσας και τις εμπειρίες σας...
CMS αυτός είναι ο τίτλος του θέματος γιατί το ψιλοκοίταξα και δεν το βρίσκω...

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το καλωσόρισμα...

----------


## CMS

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για το καλωσόρισμα! Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά...Είμαι ακόμα στη δουλειά οπότε δεν μπορώ να σας δώσω ακριβή στατιστικά...
> Βασικά μου είπε φίλος που δουλεύει στην ΟΝ και ανέλαβε την ολη διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης οτι το κοίταξε και οτι σε 4 ωρες (!) θα είναι όλα ετοιμα...Εννοείται οτι πιο πολύ βέβαια εμπιστεύομαι εσας και τις εμπειρίες σας...
> CMS αυτός είναι ο τίτλος του θέματος γιατί το ψιλοκοίταξα και δεν το βρίσκω...
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το καλωσόρισμα...



Εδώ φίλε μου είναι ο ΟΔΗΓΟΣ του τιτανομεγιστοτεράστιου φίλου erateinos ...έκανε καλή δουλειά με μεράκι :Respekt: ...και από εκεί μπορείς να αντλήσεις πολλές πληροφορίες και links ... τα υπόλοιπα εδώ στα νήματα .. το απόγευμα μας γράφεις τα υπόλοιπα από την γραμμή σου ...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Παιδιά αυτό που έχω κυκλωμένο σε μπλέ μου το έβγαλέ τώρα πριν καμμιά ώρα..
Είναι καλό ή κακό τώρα αυτό? Το είχε βγάλει κ σε σας?

----------


## CMS

> Παιδιά αυτό που έχω κυκλωμένο σε μπλέ μου το έβγαλέ τώρα πριν καμμιά ώρα..
> Είναι καλό ή κακό τώρα αυτό? Το είχε βγάλει κ σε σας?


Φίλε μου κάτι πήγε στραβά στην φορητότητα ...πρέπει να ρωτήσεις την ΟΝ ...ενδεχομένως στην αρνείται ο προηγούμενος πάροχος ...κανονικά στον σωστά ενεργοποιημένο χρήστη πρασινίζουν τα στάδια ...ιδού τα δικά μου ...



Δυστυχώς κάτι στράβωσε στην διαδικασία που ακολουθείται στην περίπτωσή σου ...

Αν θέλεις γράψε μας λεπτομέρειες αφού μιλήσεις με την ΟΝ να δεις αν οφείλεται το πρόβλημα σε τυπικά έγγραφα ή άρνηση παρόχου... κι αν δεν βγάζεις άκρη ξαναγράψε μας να δούμε μήπως μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε ...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα.
Μήπως εκεί που λέει "Η σύνδεση σας είναι υπό κατάργηση" μιλάει για την προηγούμενη? Δηλαδή στη NetOne?  :Thinking:

----------


## CMS

Αυτό έγραψα πριν ...ότι κάτι πάει λάθος με την φορητότητά σου ...η ΟΝ δεν κοκκινίζει το κουτάκι για την κατάργηση της γραμμής από τον άλλο πάροχο ...το κοκκινίζει μόνο αν κάτι πάει στραβά στην διαδικασία της φορητότητας στο σύστημά της της γραμμής του αιτήματος ... (ή αν είχες νέα γραμμή με την παράδοση της νέας γραμμής από τον ΟΤΕ) ... δυστυχώς δεν είναι καλό το νέο αυτό και πρέπει να μιλήσεις καταρχήν με την ΟΝ και να σου πούνε τί συμβαίνει ... αν δεν καταλάβεις καλά και δεν σε ενημερώσουν ακριβώς για το πρόβλημα ... να μας ξαναγράψεις φίλε μου ... να ρωτήσουμε και εμείς αν μπορούμε κάπου ... :Wink:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Όλα οκ.

12/06  :Whistle:

----------


## CMS

> Όλα οκ.
> 
> 12/06


είναι λογικό δηλαδή αυτό το κοκκινάκι στο κουτάκι ? :Thinking: 

Τί σου είπανε για αυτό ? έτσι για να ξέρουμε ...


άντε ...καλή ενεργοποίηση φίλε ... :Smile:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> είναι λογικό δηλαδή αυτό το κοκκινάκι στο κουτάκι ?
> 
> Τί σου είπανε για αυτό ? έτσι για να ξέρουμε ...
> 
> 
> άντε ...καλή ενεργοποίηση φίλε ...


Υπήρχε ένα πρόβλημα με την αίτηση με τα στοιχεία που βάλανε στο crm για τη φορητότητα που το διαπίστωσα χθές και διορθώθηκε κ απλά δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί ακόμα τα συστηματά τους στο myon.
Την έβαλα και πήγε κ μήλησε με το τμήμα "provisioning" , έτσι το λένε, που ασχολείται με τις αιτήσεις για να μάθει αν είναι οκ η αίτηση.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Τώρα άλλαξε πάλι  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Iσχύει αυτό που σού 'πε ο CMS πιο πάνω....
Πότε σου είπανε ότι θα ενεργοποιηθείς;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

12/06 μου είπαν.

----------


## atheos71

Λογικά θα ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή μέχρι τότε.Μπορεί και να γίνει νωρίτερα ,μια-δυο μέρες.

----------


## WagItchyef

Αυτή τη στιγμή, μετά την αναβάθμιση, τα πράγματα έχουν χειροτερέψει τόσο στην σύνδεσή μου, που θεωρώ ότι η κατάσταση είναι πια τραγική. Σβήνω και ανάβω τον router όλη την ώρα.


Στο παρελθόν με το 1.21 τα πράγματα ήταν αρκετά καλά, δεν είχα αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## brou

Το να γράφεις *ακριβώς*  το ίδιο μύνημα σε διαφορετικά λήμματα θεωρείς ότι δίνει έμφαση στο θέμα σου;

----------


## notissfak

Καλημέρα παιδιά...χτες οι κλήσεις διορθώθηκαν αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην εχω internet.μου είπαν οτι βασικά δεν εχει ξεκινήσει η χρέωση μου οπότε θέλει λιγο υπομονή για να σεταριστει η γραμμή...τι παίζει?

----------


## WagItchyef

> Το να γράφεις *ακριβώς*  το ίδιο μύνημα σε διαφορετικά λήμματα θεωρείς ότι δίνει έμφαση στο θέμα σου;


Το μήνυμα μου ήταν on topic και στα 3 threads. Απλά το έγραψα και στα 3 threads για να δω τι έχουν να πουν οι άλλοι.

----------


## troas

[QUOTE=CMS;2082154]καλώς όρισες ... :Welcome: 
Τί ακριβώς εννοείς ? ότι έβαλες password και από τότε είσαι κλειδωμένος δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να ξαναμπείς στο menu του router ?

του εβαλα κωδικο και μετα δεν με αφηνε ουτε να μπω για να τον βγαλω και ουτε ιντερνετ ουτε τιποτα,
εβαλα το ρουτερ με το καλωδιο για να βγαλω τον κωδικο και τωρα ειμαι χωρις κωδικο,για να μπορω να εχω κανονικη συνδεση με το ρουτερ,θελω να το κλειδωσω και μολις το κλειδωνω ενω βαζω σωστα τον κωδικο δεν εχω προσβαση στο ιντερνετ,ουτε στο μενου μπορω να μπω

----------


## Connie79

Καλησπέρα...

Είπα και εγώ να εγκαταστήσω κάποιον εναλλακτικό πάροχο και λέω ας πάρω OnTelecoms...

Συνδέθηκα αρκετά γρήγορα (χρονικά) στο δίκτυο τους με τις ακόλουθες τιμές:

Data Rate 
Stream Type Actual Data Rate 
Up Stream 1023 (Kbps.) 
Down Stream 7635 (Kbps.) 

Operation Data 
Operation Data  Upstream  Downstream 
Noise Margin 8 dB 8 dB 
Attenuation 47 dB 39 dB 

Είπα καλά δεν πειράζει...με την γραμμή μου περίμενα σταθερά 10-12MB αλλά και αυτά ανεκτά ήταν. 

Τηλεφωνική γραμμή μια χαρά ποιότητα χωρίς προβλήματα, Internet χωρίς διακοπές, 500 connections άνετα στο Pirelli είπα να συνδέσω και την τηλεόραση. 

Μενού οκ, σήμα ΜΑΥΡΗ ΜΑΥΡΙΛΑ πλάκωσε..... 
Έκανα 52 restart, έβγαλα το PC, άφησα το ρουτερ κλειστό ώρα...τίποτα....Ούτε ήχος, ούτε εικόνα.

Η απάντηση των τεχνικών υπηρεσιών ήταν ότι είναι "οριακή" η γραμμή μου και θα πρέπει να ρίξουν ακόμη περισσότερο την ταχύτητα (!!!!) για να παίζει η τηλεόραση. Τους είπα ότι το καταλαβαίνω και ότι αύριο θα λάβουν το fax με την υπαναχώρηση σύμβασης για να πάω στην Forthnet που στα 6 db NΜ παίζει μια χαρά παντού και ας μην έχω τηλεόραση. 65 euro down the drain. 

Λοιπά προβλήματα:

1. η υπάλληλος του sales *ορκιζόταν* ότι το router και το decoder συνδέονται μεταξύ τους ασύρματα....!!!!!! φυσικά για να το βάλω στο σαλόνι θέλω 13 μέτρα καλώδιο (τοίχο, τοίχο) για να φτάσει στην τηλεόραση, οπότε μπήκε στο δωμάτιο του υπολογιστή (140 euros για homeplug και χωρίς εγγυήσεις ότι θα δουλέψει , τους είναι πολλά για να τα δώσω)
2. περιέργως όταν βάζω το router στο WPA/WPA2, ένας παλιός υπολογιστής σε άλλο δωμάτιο που υποστηρίζει μόνο WPA δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί. (με άλλο Router που δοκίμασα συνδέθηκε)
3. το menu του decoder είναι ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΤΙΚΑ αργό. 

Πουλάνε μία 3-play υπηρεσία, η οποία είναι ουσιαστικά προσανατολισμένη στην τηλεόραση (1) , μετά στην τηλεφωνία (2) και τελευταία και καταϊδρωμένη στο net (3). Κρίμα.... Αλλά αντί για τηλεόραση θα έχω Net στα starbucks....!  :Smile:

----------


## nlkrio

Στο σαιτ της ΟΝ θα ενεργοποιομουν 9/6 τους τηλεφωνησα και μου εδωσαν νεα ημερομηνια 4/6.
την Τεταρτη θα δουμε τι παιζει,τελικα.

----------


## notissfak

Καλημέρα παιδιά...Αυτά είναι και τα δικά μου νούμερα...

Up Stream

1023 (Kbps.)

Down Stream

15227 (Kbps.)


upstream 10db noise margin & 5db attenuation

downstream 10db noise margin kai 15db attenuation


Όλα δουλεύουν, τηλέφωνα και internet δηλαδή αλλά τηλεόραση ΝΟ. Ανοίγει το sagem φορτώνει δεξιά το σηματάκι και μετά το χάος!Μαύρη μαυρίλα που έλεγε και ο φίλος...το δήλωσα σαν πρόβλημα τώρα περιμένω...τι δεν ξέρω θα δείξει...
ελπίζω να λυθεί σύντομα...

----------


## atheos71

Να το ελπίζεις ,γιατί τα στοιχεία γραμμής που παραθέτεις δε δικαιολογούν το νά 'χεις πρόβλημα στην iptv.

----------


## pirobola

Υπομονή θέλει.

----------


## notissfak

μόλις γύρισα σπίτι...και ολα δουλεύουν ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ!!!

χρειάστηκε λίγη υπομονή τελικά...
ελπίζω να συνεχιστούν κιετσι...

----------


## papakion

χαχαχαχχα  :ROFL: 

αντε με το καλό! Καλως ηρθες!

----------


## notissfak

Καλώς σας βρήκα...!
πάντως δηλώνω πραγματικά ενθουσιασμένος απο την υπηρεσία της τηλεόρασης...αν και στην αρχή δηλώνω ενθουσιασμένος...

----------


## CMS

Με τέτοια καλή γραμμή και μικρή εξασθένηση σήματος ...το 3play και η IPTV γίνανε για σένα φίλε μου ...

Καλές και απροβλημάτιστες υπηρεσίες να έχεις ...

----------


## stratisk

Γεια σας,
Πέρασα από OTE και Otenet στην OnTelecoms μέσα σε 2 εβδομάδες δηλαδή σε 10 εργάσιμες, έμεινα μόνο μερικές ώρες χωρίς ίντερνετ και 1 ώρα χωρίς να μπορώ να τηλεφωνήσω αλλά μπορούσαν να μου τηλεφωνήσουν. Όλα αυτά κατά την σύνδεση. Από εκεί και ύστερα ενώ στα τεστ που κάνω βγαίνω με 5 MBps εγώ κατεβάζω τα 100 ΜΒs σε 1 λεπτό και 20 δευτερόλεπτα! Στις μετρήσεις προγραμμάτων downloading βλέπω ταχύτητα μέχρι και 16MBps και γενικά όχι μόνο δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο, όχι μόνο μίλησα με Ισπανία τουλάχιστον 35 ώρες χωρίς πρόβλημα, αλλά προσωπικά δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ούτε μπορώ ακόμα πως μια εταιρεία στην Ελλάδα μπορεί να παρέχει τόσο καλές υπηρεσίες. Χαρακτηριστικά όταν υπήρχαν οι απεργίες σε ΕΛΤΑ και Τράπεζες μου τηλεφώνησαν να με ενημερώσουν πως παρατείνεται το όριο εξόφλησης του λογαριασμού!

Ίσος άλλοι να αντιμετώπισαν προβλήματα, ίσος να είμαι ο σούπερ τυχερός, αυτό που βίωσα και βιώνω δεν περιγράφεται σε μια χώρα που έχουμε συνηθίσει τίποτε να μην λειτουργεί σωστά!

----------


## WagItchyef

Κοίταξε για μια σχετικά καινούρια εταιρεία, η ON Telecoms προσπαθεί να πάει καλά. Προσωπικά ενώ είχα τρελαθεί από τα disconnects, έχω πάνω από 29 ώρες να δω disconnect. Οι άνθρωποι νομίζω ότι προσπαθούν. Για μικρή και σχετικά νεοσύστατη εταιρεία νομίζω πάει καλά.

----------


## papakion

Ουτε μικρη είναι, ουτε νεοσύστατη...να σου γνωρίσω οτι πριν το Launch του Φεβρουαρίου 2007 η On υπήρχε για σχεδόν 2 χρόνια πριν, στα οποία ετοίμαζε τις υποδομές της.

----------


## WagItchyef

Ρε παιδιά νομίζω ότι η τελευταία αναβάθμιση μας έφερε ένα σημαντικό bug.

Συγχρονίζω στα 16381 Kbps. Με το Sagem κλειστό στον speedtest.net server της ON πιάνω περίπου 10 Kbps. Λογικό, θεωρώντας ότι τα 6 Kbps περίπου δεσμεύονται για την τηλεόραση. Όταν όμως το Sagem λειτουργεί, στο speedtest.net server της ΟΝ πιάνω περίπου 7 Kbps. Δηλαδή δεσμεύονται άλλα 3 Kbps για την TV, σύνολο 9 Kbps περίπου για την TV. 

Με λίγα λόγια για να πιάσω το μέγιστο download πρέπει να σβήσω την τηλεόραση. Αυτό δεν συνέβαινε παλιά. Μπορώ να τους το αναφέρω κάπου αυτό το bug ή "έτσι θα την περάσουμε";

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Προχωρήσαμε λίγο  :Razz: 

Βέβαια μου άλλαξαν ημερομηνία αλλά δε βαριέσαι...

----------


## No-Name

> Προχωρήσαμε λίγο 
> 
> Βέβαια μου άλλαξαν ημερομηνία αλλά δε βαριέσαι...


19/6 θα ενεργοποιηθείς :Wink:

----------


## Tem

> 19/6 θα ενεργοποιηθείς


πως το ξέρεις  :Thinking: ?

----------


## No-Name

όλα τα ξέρω.... :Whistle:

----------


## atheos71

Σε δεκατρείς μέρες θα επαληθεύσει ο DSLaManiaC.

----------


## No-Name

εδώ θα είμαστε :Smile:

----------


## atheos71

To πλέον σίγουρο (καλά νά 'μαστε). :Smile: 
Γενικά, οι ενεργοποιήσεις γίνονται πιο γρήγορα ή ιδέα μου είναι; :Thinking:

----------


## Tem

> όλα τα ξέρω....


δεν αμφιβάλω  :Wink:

----------


## Phantomas

Προς το παρον χαλια! Πολύ μεγάλο επίπεδο θορύβου κλείδωμα router σε χαμηλή ταχύτητα και speedtest ταχύτητα ακόμα πιο χαμηλή... Τηλέφωνο με λίγα παράσιττα οκ το καταπίνουμε.... Ξεσκισμένο pirelli...  :Thumb down:

----------


## atheos71

Σε αριθμούς;

----------


## Phantomas

Ορίστε τα μαρτύρισα όλα εδώ:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=209658

Όποιος ξέρει ας πεί τι μπορώ να κάνω....

----------


## atheos71

Mε 40 db attn. που έχεις ,πρακτικά κάνα 8αρι dovnload πιάνεις.Περίπου στα ίδια είμαστε (42 db το δικό μου).
Κατέβασε κάποιο μεγάλο αρχείο από nvidia,microsoft να δεις το transfer rate και με κάποιον download manager.

----------


## Phantomas

atheos71 είναι εντελώς χάλια  :Sad:  220 πιάνει max  :Sad:   Τι να πώ....
Edit: με τον ΟΤΕ πλάκα πλάκα 4 mbps είχα 400 έπιανα.... κι εδώ με 16000 να πιάνω 2000 ?? δεν είναι λίγο ρεζίλι....? Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι?

----------


## atheos71

Τί να πεις ,συνεχίζονται οι προβληματικές καταστάσεις ,ανεξαρτήτως παρόχων ,γραμμών ,περιοχών.
Είναι ό,τι τύχει το adsl στην Ελλάδα ...

----------


## WagItchyef

> atheos71 είναι εντελώς χάλια  220 πιάνει max   Τι να πώ....
> Edit: με τον ΟΤΕ πλάκα πλάκα 4 mbps είχα 400 έπιανα.... κι εδώ με 16000 να πιάνω 2000 ?? δεν είναι λίγο ρεζίλι....? Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι?



2000 τι; 2000 KB/sec;

----------


## atheos71

> 2000 τι; 2000 KB/sec;


Ή του έφυγε ένα μηδενικό ή είναι 2 mbit η ταχύτητά του.
Αν είχε transfer 2mb/s ,δε θα παραπονιόταν.

----------


## Phantomas

WagItchyef λες αν είχα 2000 ΚΒ/δευτ να έκανα παράπωνα ??  :Sad:  2000 Κb/δευτ εννοώ.... δηλαδή 2 mbps

Τους πήρα σήμερα τηλέφωνο και μου λένε:

-Έχετε συσκευή Panasonic ή Philips
(ΕΛΕΟΣ επειδή είδα την απάντηση τους σε άλλο topic -οτι φταίει η συσκευή- τους είπα οχι.... ) 

Ε τέλως πάντων κατέληξαν στο οτι:
-Δεν γίνεται να πιάσετε παραπάνω... επειδή ή έχετε πρόβλημα με τις καλωδιώσεις ή είναι μακριά το DSLAM... 
-Μα με τον ΟΤΕ 4 mbps είχα και 4 mbps έπιανα....
-Είναι το ίδιο κέντρο... και ότι ταχύτητες είχατε με τον ΟΤΕ ίδιες θα έχετε και με εμάς .... 
-Ναι αλλά με τον ΟΤΕ έπιανα 4 με εσάς πιάνω με το ζόρι 2....
-Θα το σημειώσω να το δεί κάποιος τεχνικός να δεί αν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι
-Ευχαριστώ γεια σας...
-Γεια σας

Ρε παιδιά τι είναι αυτά.... αν είναι έτσι να επιστρέψω στον ΟΤΕ.... Δεν γίνεται να περιμένω κυριολεκτικά 10 λεπτά και η σελίδα σας να μην έχει φορτώσει καθόλου..... και να θέλει επανεκίνηση το ρουτερ καθε τρείς και μία

Τι άλλο μπορώ να τους πω??

Edit : Μα atheos71 πώς να μην παραπονιέμαι.... 2 mbps πιάνει .... και αυτά μετά απο επανεκίνηση του router....

----------


## atheos71

Να ξέρεις ,Phantomas, ότι σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα ,αλλά ούτε εγώ ,ούτε κάποιος χρήστης μπορεί να λύσει
το πρόβλημα,αν αυτοί που είναι υπεύθυνοι δεν κάνουν κάτι.Είναι τελείως απαράδεκτο ,να υπάρχουν τόσο
χάλια καταστάσεις.Αλλά ,φωνές εν τη ερήμω .... :Whistle:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Phantomas

atheos71 συμβαίνουν περίεργα πράματα.... μόλις τώρα κατέβασα μια διανομή απο το ntua και έπιασε 667 ΚΒ/sec
τί να πώ.... βέβαια είναι μετά απο hard reset.... αλλά είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος....  :Smile:  ... Τί να πώ μακάρι να μείνει έτσι.... Άγωστη η βουλή της ΟΝ

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους όσους ασχοληθήκατε και μου συμπαρασταθήκατε.... ελπίζω να μην χρειαστεί να το ξανακάνετε.....

Edit: επειδή θέλω να αλλάξω router ξέρετε αν θα δουλέψει με το Linksys WAG200 ?? Ή μήπως η ΟΝ μπλοκάρει τα άλλα routers απο την διεύθυνση MAC ??

----------


## atheos71

Για δες αυτό το νήμα
Στη δική μου έχω δοκιμάσει πέντε άλλα ρούτερς χωρίς πρόβλημα.Σημειωτέο ,βέβαια ,ότι δε με
απασχολεί η τηλεόραση.

----------


## WagItchyef

Διόρθωση:

Ρε παιδιά νομίζω ότι η υπάρχει ένα σημαντικό πρόβλημα.

Συγχρονίζω στα 16381 Kbps. Με το Sagem κλειστό στον speedtest.net server της ON πιάνω περίπου 11 Kbps.Όταν όμως το Sagem λειτουργεί, στο speedtest.net server της ΟΝ πιάνω περίπου 7 Kbps. 


Γιατί δεν μπορώ να πιάσω το μέγιστο της ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού, αφού ο speedtest.net server είναι της ON, και κατά συνέπεια μέσα στο δίκτυο της;

----------


## troas

15 ημερες ενεργοποιημενος στην on και ολα πανε ρολο'ι΄ και η τηλεοραση δουλευει και το ιντερνετ και το τηλεφωνο.στην αρχη μου κολαγε λιγο η τηλεοραση...τωρα οκ,μονο προβλημα ειναι το οτι δεν μπορω να κλειδωσω το pirelli,οταν το κλειδωνω δεν με αφηνει να μπω σο ιντερνετ,δεν εχω κατσει βεβαια να ασχοληθω και πολυ.μολις βρω χρονο θα ασχοληθω εαν συνεχισουν ετσι τα πραγματα ειμαι αρκετα ευχαριστημενος...

----------


## nlkrio

Χθες ενεργοποιηθηκα και επειδη το πιρελλι δεν συγχρονιζε πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν να κανω και εγω hard reset,και παρομοιως αναβουν μονο τα λαμπακια online kai wlan με συνεπεια να μου πουν οτι θα με παρουν τηλεφωνο για να μου φερουν νεο μοντεμ,ιντερνετ μπαινω με το speedtouch 780 ths Vivodi,αλλα με ταχυτητα 300-400...
Περιμενω τηλεφωνο για αλλαγη του μοντεμ, :Sad:

----------


## atheos71

Mπαίνεις με την ταχύτητα που έχεις στη .... vivodi!

----------


## nlkrio

> Mπαίνεις με την ταχύτητα που έχεις στη .... vivodi!


Nai μαλλον πρεπει να ειναι κλειδωμενη η ταχυτητα στα 4

----------


## atheos71

Λογικά περιμένεις την πλήρη ενεργοποίηση εντός των ημερών.Με το τηλέφωνο τί γίνεται;

----------


## Avesael

> Χθες ενεργοποιηθηκα και επειδη το πιρελλι δεν συγχρονιζε πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν να κανω και εγω hard reset,και παρομοιως αναβουν μονο τα λαμπακια online kai wlan με συνεπεια να μου πουν οτι θα με παρουν τηλεφωνο για να μου φερουν νεο μοντεμ,ιντερνετ μπαινω με το speedtouch 780 ths Vivodi,αλλα με ταχυτητα 300-400...
> Περιμενω τηλεφωνο για αλλαγη του μοντεμ,


Έπρεπε να μείνεις στη Vivo...  :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

> Έπρεπε να μείνεις στη Vivo...


Που φτάσαμε ,ε;; :Whistle:  :Crazy:

----------


## nlkrio

> Λογικά περιμένεις την πλήρη ενεργοποίηση εντός των ημερών.Με το τηλέφωνο τί γίνεται;


Το τηλεφωνο μια χαρα σαν να εχω ΟΤΕ,βεβαια ενεργοποιηθηκε νωριτερα απο Σαββατο,στην αρχη δεχομουν μονο κλησεις (μου το ειχαν πει) και απο Κυριακη ολα μια χαρα.Το προβλημα ειναι το μοντεμ

........Auto merged post: nlkrio πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Έπρεπε να μείνεις στη Vivo...


Στην Βιβο ημουν για 3 χρονια πολυ ευχαριστημενος,αρχικα να φανταστεις ειχα παραγειλει 384 και ειχα 512 ταχυτητα ,και τελευταια 8 μμπιτ αλλα τους τελευταιους τρεισ μηνες απο τα 8 στα 4 ,συνεχεις διακοπες και στο τηλεφωνο και στο δικτυο,καταγγελια στο ΕΕΤΤ και αντε γεια μακρια

----------


## papakion

Μαλλον εισαι ακομα στην Vivodi

----------


## nlkrio

> Μαλλον εισαι ακομα στην Vivodi


Τι εννοεις γιατι αν ημουν ακομα το τηλεφωνο δεν θα δουλευε

----------


## CMS

> Μαλλον εισαι ακομα στην Vivodi





> Τι εννοεις γιατι αν ημουν ακομα το τηλεφωνο δεν θα δουλευε


 :Crazy:  :Laughing: 

απίστευτος διάλογος ...

----------


## nlkrio

> απίστευτος διάλογος ...


μπουζουκολογικος

----------


## Avesael

:Closed topic:

----------


## papakion

:No no:

----------


## nlkrio

Mετα απο τηλεφωνο στην ON τα νεα στατιστικα το 780:
Uptime:	0 days, 0:06:49
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 11.674
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	295,00 / 358,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 22,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	17,0 / 31,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,0 / 6,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / P
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	139.381 / 1.322
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	14.232 / 2
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	5.038 / 2

----------


## papakion

Ειναι πολλά τα ΛΑΘΗ Αρη!!!!

----------


## nlkrio

> Ειναι πολλά τα ΛΑΘΗ Αρη!!!!


Ευχαριστω αλλα δε με λενε Αρη,
εκτος και αν υπονοεις παπ+,και παλι ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον

----------


## papakion

φυσικα και υποννοω...

----------


## nlkrio

> φυσικα και υποννοω...


ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ,θα αλλαξω ονομα!!!!!!!!!!
Γιγαντα!!!!!!!!!!Θα γινεις ο ΝΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Σε σεβομαι απεριοριστα,μου ριχνεις και μια δεκαετια ειναι φυσικο.

----------


## atheos71

Aν και θα προτιμούσα τα λεφτά απ'τα λάθη.... :Razz: 
Η αναφορά ,ήταν σ'αυτό _FEC Errors (Up/Down): 139.381 / 1.322_;

----------


## nlkrio

> Aν και θα προτιμούσα τα λεφτά απ'τα λάθη....
> Η αναφορά ,ήταν σ'αυτό _FEC Errors (Up/Down): 139.381 / 1.322_;


Πoλλαπλασιαζονται ,ξεπερασαν τα 150000,ουτε χρηματιστηριο να ηταν,θα φταιει το βιβοντομοντεμ

----------


## papakion

> ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ,θα αλλαξω ονομα!!!!!!!!!!
> Γιγαντα!!!!!!!!!!Θα γινεις ο ΝΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Σε σεβομαι απεριοριστα,μου ριχνεις και μια δεκαετια ειναι φυσικο.


Σου απάντησα σε άλλο νήμα... μην γίνομαι και κουραστικός (πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω το υφος σου  :Thinking: )

Edit: [ Φυσικά και υποννοώ... επειδη μαλλον δεν το καταλαβες ή δεν το έχεις ακούσει ποτέ σου "Ειναι πολλά τα λεφτά Αρη" ελεγε σε ελληνική ταινία ο Σπύρος Καλογήρου...παραφρασμένο "Είναι πολλά τα ΛΑΘΗ Αρη"...οποιος καταλαβε καταλαβε... ]




> Πoλλαπλασιαζονται ,ξεπερασαν τα 150000,ουτε χρηματιστηριο να ηταν,θα φταιει το βιβοντομοντεμ


Τα λάθη σου προέρχονται από τον υψηλό χρονισμό της γραμμής σου (και ειδικά στο upload) σε σχέση με το SNR και την λαθος κατάσταση που επικρατεί στα MSAN της On. Με χαμηλότερο χρονισμό σιγουρα δεν θα εχεις τοσα λαθη.

----------


## atheos71

> Τα λάθη σου προέρχονται από τον υψηλό χρονισμό της γραμμής σου (και ειδικά στο upload) σε σχέση με το SNR και την λαθος κατάσταση που επικρατεί στα MSAN της On. Με χαμηλότερο χρονισμό σιγουρα δεν θα εχεις τοσα λαθη.


Tό 'χω δει στην πράξη αυτό και συμφωνώ.Ειδικά μετά την αναβάθμιση του firmware.

----------


## erateinos

> ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ,θα αλλαξω ονομα!!!!!!!!!!
> Γιγαντα!!!!!!!!!!Θα γινεις ο ΝΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Σε σεβομαι απεριοριστα,μου ριχνεις και μια δεκαετια ειναι φυσικο.


καλό το πνεύμα και η τρελιίσα σου αλλά δεν θα γυρίζουμε όλα τα νήματα για να γράφουμε τα ίδια

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...6&postcount=15

----------


## papakion

Off Topic


		Ειπα να μην το πω και με πειτε κακο

----------


## atheos71

Θα το πω όμως εγώ.Όσα προβλήματα και νά έχουμε ,κι ας ήταν μόνο τα του τηλεφώνου και δικτύου,
δε λύνουν τα δικά μας,όταν άλλος τυγχάνει να μην τά 'χει.
Χωρίς διάθεση προσβολής ή υπεράσπισης ....

----------


## papakion

Ετσι ειναι όπως τα λες Αρη, αλλα ουπς..μην παρεξηγηθώ...εσενα σε λένε Αρη ε?  :Laughing:

----------


## atheos71

Επανερχόμενοι,λοιπόν,στα των εντυπώσεων ,σήμερα βλέπω να βαίνουν όλα καλώς (ελπίζω να μη ματιαστεί
η γραμμούλα).

----------


## oxyd

Με το πακέτο ΑDSL+Internet (χωρίς IPtv) όλα λειτουργούν άψογα.

----------


## CMS

> Με το πακέτο ΑDSL+Internet (χωρίς IPtv) όλα λειτουργούν άψογα.


ενδιαφέρον ..αν έχεις την καλοσύνη, θέλεις να μας γράψεις λίγο ειδικότερα τις εντυπώσεις σου ?

π.χ. συγχρονισμός , συμπεριφορά του SNR, πραγματικό download rate , fast/interleaved path κτλ ...

----------


## notissfak

να και το πρώτο πρόβλημα...χτύπησε το τηλέφωνο, χάνουμε συγχρονισμό και οταν επανέρχεται συφχρονιζω στα 6500 απο τα 15000 που έβλεπα πριν...
το δηλώσαμε σαν πρόβλημα και βλέπουμε...
απο την τέλεια γραμμή μου χτύπησε το πρώτο πρόβλημα σε μια εβδομάδα...ουτε μια εβδομάδα...

----------


## Avesael

Welcome to TWILIGHT Z*ON*E

----------


## notissfak

thank you...θα τα σπασω ολα...

----------


## atheos71

> Welcome to TWILIGHT Z*ON*E



*Spoiler:*




			Kαλή σειρά για το είδος της,πάντως.
		



Πιθανό κατά τις βραδυνές ώρες να χειροτερεύουν τα πράγματα (σ'όλους τους παρόχους).
Σε τί ποσοστό δε μπορώ να γνωρίζω.Αλλά συνήθως το βράδυ εντείνονται τα παράπονα.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Στο MyON λέει ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 19/06/08.
Στο τηλέφωνο μου λένε 12/06/08.

Δε βγάζω άκρη  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

H αλήθεια βρίσκεται κάπου στη μέση ... :Razz: 
Το θέμα είναι ,να σου "κάτσει" καλά η σύνδεση.

----------


## No-Name

> Στο MyON λέει ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 19/06/08.
> Στο τηλέφωνο μου λένε 12/06/08.
> 
> Δε βγάζω άκρη


12/6 είναι η φορητότητα και 19/6 ο βρόχος σου..... :Whistle:

----------


## atheos71

Eπομένως ,πρακτικά απ'τις 19/6 θά 'ναι full ενεργοποιημένος;

----------


## No-Name

Ναι... :One thumb up:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Κάτσε ρε παιδιά..
Τι σημαίνει 12/6 φορητότητα..?
Δηλαδή τι θα γίνει τις 12/06 που εγώ θα καταλάβω αισθητα?  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Προφανώς ,το πρακτικά σ'ενδιαφέρει,οπότε το 19/6 σε νοιάζει. :Smile:

----------


## psps

ιντερνετ : μια χαρά...πέρα από κάτι αποσυνδέσεις που έχει κάνει στο 6μηνο (3-4 φορές) ...
τηλέφωνο : επίσης μια χαρά... γιατί μιλούσα με τον φίλο μου στην Σκωτία πάνω από 5 ώρες με 0 χρέωση!!!!
τηλεόραση:... δεν ξέρω ουτε πως λειτουργεί... δεν την χρησιμοποιώ

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Σήμερα μου στείλανε το μοντέμ..
65€ πάνε  :Sad: 

Όχι οτι θα το ανοίξω ποτέ.. Με τη ζελατίνα θα μείνει, μόνο το φίλτρο θα πάρω  :Razz:

----------


## papakion

μα τα 65€ δεν ειναι για το μοντεμ  :Whistle:

----------


## erateinos

> Όχι οτι θα το ανοίξω ποτέ.. Με τη ζελατίνα θα μείνει, μόνο το φίλτρο θα πάρω


το φίλτρο που έχει το πακέτο μέσα όπως και το spilter,  είναι  ''μάπα'' 

δοκίμασε το και δοκίμασε και κάποιο άλλο, θα δεις διαφορές  :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

> μα τα 65€ δεν ειναι για το μοντεμ


Το pirelli με χρησιδάνειο είναι.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Το ξέρω βρε παιδιά οτι είναι με χρησιδάνειο.
Δηλαδή αυτό κάνει τα 65€ λιγότερα?  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Όχι ,αλλά όλοι έχουν κάποια τέλη ενεργοποίησης.

----------


## harris

> Όχι ,αλλά όλοι έχουν κάποια τέλη ενεργοποίησης.


Όχι, δεν έχουν όλοι  :Wink:

----------


## papakion

εχουν ολοι, αλλο αν λογω προσφορας λενε οτι ειναι δωρεαν την συγκεκριμενη περιοδο

----------


## harris

> εχουν ολοι, αλλο αν λογω προσφορας λενε οτι ειναι δωρεαν την συγκεκριμενη περιοδο


H forthnet κι η hol το δωρίζουν κάνα - δυό χρόνια τώρα... άσε που ποτέ δεν θυμάμαι να έχουν ανακοινώσει ούτε καν πόσο είναι  :Laughing:

----------


## papakion

> H forthnet κι η hol το δωρίζουν κάνα - δυό χρόνια τώρα... άσε που ποτέ δεν θυμάμαι να έχουν ανακοινώσει ούτε καν πόσο είναι


Δες εδώ

Τιμοκατάλογος Forthnet 2play
Forthnet 2play 	Συνδρομή Αορίστου χρόνου
Μηνιαίο κόστος: 	

ΜΟΝΟ 39,90€/μήνα

Περιλαμβάνεται ΦΠΑ 19%

    * Χρεώσεις λοιπών κλήσεων, δεδομένων και Fax για παροχή της υπηρεσίας μέσω του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου Forthnet
    * Επιλογή Στατικής IP (1 Static IP) - 8,60 €/μήνα
    * Βασικό Πακέτο Ψηφιακών Ευκολιών - Δωρεάν
    * Επιπλέον Πακέτο Ψηφιακών Ευκολιών - 2 €/μήνα ΔΩΡΕΑΝ έως 30/06/08
** Εφάπαξ Τέλος Ενεργοποίησης: 34,90€-  ΔΩΡΕΑΝ (έως 20/06/08)* 
    * Τέλος Διακοπής πριν από το πέρας του 12μηνου: 70€
    * Ασύρματος Εξοπλισμός: ΔΩΡΕΑΝ (έως 31/08/08)

      Η υπηρεσία αφορά οικιακούς χρήστες

----------


## atheos71

Έχω χάσει επεισόδια....

----------


## harris

> Δες εδώ


Εκεί τσέκαρα πριν μιλήσω, αλλά προφανώς κάτι η αλτσχάιμερ, κάτι το γλαύκωμα, κάτι ο καταράκτης, ε, καταλαβαίνεις τώρα  :Embarassed:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## CMS

Άλλο πάλι τούτο σήμερα ... αντί 12524/844 με SNR στο 9 , σήμερα συγχρονίζουμε στο 15227/912 με SNR στο 10 ...  :Crazy:  ταχύτητες δε αντί 1200/700 με κλειστή/ανοιχτή την IPTV πριν, περάσαμε σε 1500/1000 kB/s σήμερα ... αν δεν τρελλαθούμε τελείως σήμερα δεν θα τρελλαθούμε ποτέ  :Razz: ... αυτό το pirelli αλήθεια μετράει ή γράφει ότι του λέει η "μαμά" του? :Razz:  και επειδή ζαλίστηκα ...μήπως πρέπει να απενεργοποιήσω το ADSL info μου? :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Aν παραμείνει έτσι ,μια χαρά το βλέπω .... Στο ADSL info, βάλε τα με ανοιχτή κλίμακα νά 'σαι μέσα .... :ROFL:

----------


## intech

> Άλλο πάλι τούτο σήμερα ... αντί 12524/844 με SNR στο 9 , σήμερα συγχρονίζουμε στο 15227/912 με SNR στο 10 ...  ταχύτητες δε αντί 1200/700 με κλειστή/ανοιχτή την IPTV πριν, περάσαμε σε 1500/1000 kB/s σήμερα ... αν δεν τρελλαθούμε τελείως σήμερα δεν θα τρελλαθούμε ποτέ ... αυτό το pirelli αλήθεια μετράει ή γράφει ότι του λέει η "μαμά" του? και επειδή ζαλίστηκα ...μήπως πρέπει να απενεργοποιήσω το ADSL info μου?


Οπως εχω γράψει σε νήμα που άνοιξα με την εισαγωγη του 1.26.......
κάνει ότι του λέει η "μαμά" του...
ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ..
Η η μαμα δεν ..ξέρει πραγματικά. ( Πολύ σοβαρο ενδεχόμενο!!!!!!!!)


Off Topic


		Οι Γονείς το μαθαίνουν τελευταίοι!!!!
	


Συγνώμη για τα ορθογραφικά...

----------


## HellV1L

δεν ξερω τι εχουν κανει αλλα οι γραμμες εχουν τρελαθει... ελεος πια

----------


## Fanko

Ενεργοποίηση τον Φεβρουάριο του 2007.
Μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο του 2007 δεν είχα αναγνώριση κλήσεων. Την απέκτησα μετά από καταγγελία μου στην ΕΕΤΤ.
Μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχω INTERNET και φυσικά ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ. Η ADSL σύνδεση κόβεται ανά 10-λεπτο περίπου. Επανέρχεται μόνο με reboot του Router, για να κοπεί και πάλι εντός ολίγου.
Τεχνική υποστήριξη ανύπαρκτη.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Ενεργοποίηση τον Φεβρουάριο του 2007.
> Μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο του 2007 δεν είχα αναγνώριση κλήσεων. Την απέκτησα μετά από καταγγελία μου στην ΕΕΤΤ.
> Μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχω INTERNET και φυσικά ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ. Η ADSL σύνδεση κόβεται ανά 10-λεπτο περίπου. Επανέρχεται μόνο με reboot του Router, για να κοπεί και πάλι εντός ολίγου.
> Τεχνική υποστήριξη ανύπαρκτη.


Αν απ το Οκτώβριο (!) είσαι σ αυτή τη κατάσταση και παραμένεις εκεί χωρίς να σπάς το συμβόλαιο καλά να πάθεις.

----------


## atheos71

Μη γίνεσαι κακός! :Razz: 
Επιβάλλεται να φύγει,αφού δεν τό 'κανε τότε,έστω και τώρα...

----------


## Takerman

> Ενεργοποίηση τον Φεβρουάριο του 2007.
> Μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο του 2007 δεν είχα αναγνώριση κλήσεων. Την απέκτησα μετά από καταγγελία μου στην ΕΕΤΤ.
> Μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχω INTERNET και φυσικά ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ. Η ADSL σύνδεση κόβεται ανά 10-λεπτο περίπου. Επανέρχεται μόνο με reboot του Router, για να κοπεί και πάλι εντός ολίγου.
> Τεχνική υποστήριξη ανύπαρκτη.


Στο νήμα που άνοιξες χθές γράφεις ότι είσαι στην ΟΝ απο τον Φεβρουάριο του 2008. Εδώ γράφεις απο το 2007. Όχι ότι είναι λίγος ο καιρός  έστω και αν είσαι φέτος ενεργοποιημένος αλλά για την τάξη........... :Wink:

----------


## Fanko

> Στο νήμα που άνοιξες χθές γράφεις ότι είσαι στην ΟΝ απο τον Φεβρουάριο του 2008. Εδώ γράφεις απο το 2007. Όχι ότι είναι λίγος ο καιρός  έστω και αν είσαι φέτος ενεργοποιημένος αλλά για την τάξη...........


Απο Φεβρουάριο του 2007. Ηταν λάθος μου η αναγραφή από Φεβρουάριο του 2008.

----------


## iloxos

Ρε παιδιά έχει πέσει η ταχύτητα; Με 15000 συγχρονισμένος απο 1100 που κατέβαζα σπάνια πιάνω πάνω απο 700 εδω και καμιά βδομάδα...

----------


## apollokk

> Ρε παιδιά έχει πέσει η ταχύτητα; Με 15000 συγχρονισμένος απο 1100 που κατέβαζα σπάνια πιάνω πάνω απο 700 εδω και καμιά βδομάδα...


εγω χθες ημουν με τα BPS  :Very angry:  και σημερα οπως βλεπω απο κατι updates που κανω καπως εστρωσαν τα πραγματα....



Off Topic


		παιδια, στην "τεχνικη υποστηριξη" παιρνουμε το 210.... , τους μιλαμε, γραφουν το θεμα, μας καλουν για επιλυση, αλλα χρεωνουν την κληση σε μας... :Evil: , να σημειωσω οτι αυτο γινεται σε ολα τα νουμερα και οχι μονο στο 210......
	


........Auto merged post: kostis1295 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 0 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

πειτε μου ρε παιδια με 34db attenuation, δικαιολογειται να εχω 9,5mbits... δε θα πρεπε να χω 14+...

----------


## atheos71

> εγω χθες ημουν με τα BPS  και σημερα οπως βλεπω απο κατι updates που κανω καπως εστρωσαν τα πραγματα....
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		παιδια, στην "τεχνικη υποστηριξη" παιρνουμε το 210.... , τους μιλαμε, γραφουν το θεμα, μας καλουν για επιλυση, αλλα χρεωνουν την κληση σε μας..., να σημειωσω οτι αυτο γινεται σε ολα τα νουμερα και οχι μονο στο 210......
> 	
> ...


Άλλο τί θά 'πρεπε νά 'χεις ,κι άλλο τί σου δίνει η ... ΟΝ.Ένα 11αρι ,πρακτικά,θα μπορούσες να
τό 'χες.

----------


## brou

Στη θεωρία, μπορείς να πιάσεις μέχρι 14, υπό ιδανικές συν8ήκες. Δες εδώ. Πρακτικά, είναι λογικό να μην φτάνει τόσο.

----------


## cnp5

> εγω χθες ημουν με τα BPS  και σημερα οπως βλεπω απο κατι updates που κανω καπως εστρωσαν τα πραγματα....
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		παιδια, στην "τεχνικη υποστηριξη" παιρνουμε το 210.... , τους μιλαμε, γραφουν το θεμα, μας καλουν για επιλυση, αλλα χρεωνουν την κληση σε μας..., να σημειωσω οτι αυτο γινεται σε ολα τα νουμερα και οχι μονο στο 210......
> 	
> ...


Θεωρητικά ναι... αυτό όμως, πρακτικά, ποτέ δεν είναι εφικτό... Η μέγιστη εφικτή ταχύτητα είναι συνδυασμός απόστασης (τα 34db attenuation, που και αυτά δεν είναι μέτρηση απόστασης...) και ποιότητας γραμμής (βασικά θορύβου). 

Αν ο χαλκός που ταξιδεύει από το κέντρο έως τη πρίζα στο σπίτι σου είναι καλής ποιότητας και η γραμμή δεν επηρεάζετε από εξωτερικούς παράγοντες (άλλα καλώδια τηλεφώνου ή ρεύματος και εκατοντάδες άλλες πηγές θορύβου) και όλες οι συνδέσεις είναι τέλειες χωρίς απώλειες, τότε ναι θα έπρεπε να έχεις 14 Mbps ταχύτητα... Οι πιθανότητες να συμβαίνει αυτό στη σύνδεσή σου και στη πόλη μας είναι... πολύ πολύ... πολύ μικρές.

Για τη χρέωση της κλήσης είμαι λίγο διστακτικός καθώς εγώ δεν έχω χρεωθεί ποτέ τέτοιες κλήσεις... Έχει συμβεί σε κανέναν άλλο;  :Thinking:

----------


## atheos71

Δε μού 'χει συμβεί κάτι ανάλογο...Στο λογαριασμό δε θα φαινόταν;

----------


## triker

έκανα αίτηση περί τις 25/10/07. μου ανακοίνωσαν ότι θα την ενεργοποιούσαν 13-15/11/07 όπως κι έγινε.!!! ταχύτητα 15,2 Mbps κλειδωμένα με το pirellaki. Σε γενικές γραμμές πολύ ευχαριστημένος και εκπλήσσομαι!!!
έχει γίνει διακοπή τηλεφώνου δυο τρεις φορές απο τότε. το iptv εκτός απο κάποια όχι συχνά πιξελιάσματα λειτουργεί ικανοποιητικά όπως και οι υπερησίες της Ον.όσον αφορά το internet κάποιες φορές κολλάει αλλά με μια επανεκκίνηση του ρούτερ όλα οκ. 
Συμπέρασμα: Δεδομενης της γενικής κατάστασης του πανικού θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να είμαι ικανοποιημένος. Όμως πρέπει να διορθωθούν οι ατέλειες πιστεύοντας ότι έχει τα περιθώρια για περαιτέρω βελτίωση της ποιότητας των υπηρεσιών της.Θεωρώ την πιο συμφέρουσα στην αγορά αλλά ακριβή σε σύγκριση με  την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών της μεχρι αυτή την στιγμή.

----------


## apollokk

> Δε μού 'χει συμβεί κάτι ανάλογο...Στο λογαριασμό δε θα φαινόταν;


φαινεται, και μου χρεωνει 10-15 euros. αλλο οτι πληρωνω σε φυσιολογικες τιμες 39 ευρω... :Thinking:

----------


## atheos71

Γιατί δεν καλείτε τα δεκαψήφια νούμερα ,που είναι άνευ χρέωσης;

----------


## cnp5

> φαινεται, και μου χρεωνει 10-15 euros. αλλο οτι πληρωνω σε φυσιολογικες τιμες 39 ευρω...


Δεν αναφέρετε σε κλήσεις στο 13801 αλλά στις κλήσεις από την On σε εσένα... κάτι που εγώ δεν έχω δει ποτέ στο λογαριασμό μου...

----------


## atheos71

Δεν το κατάλαβα....Πάντως, δεν τό'χω δει αυτό.

----------


## intech

Ουτε και εγώ εχω δει κάτι τέτοιο ( οπως θα απαντούσε και ο α...)

----------


## apollokk

> Ουτε και εγώ εχω δει κάτι τέτοιο ( οπως θα απαντούσε και ο α...)


Τελος παντων, δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα.
χθες το βραδυ το modem ειχε γινει "grill" το εβγαλα λοιπον εξω, "αεριστηκε", το ξαναβαλα μεσα, το ανοιξα και ειδα αυτο:

μετα απο restart ειδα αυτο:

και σημερα το πρωι, τωρα δηλαδη, ειδα αυτο:

Το βραδυ το ειχα κλεισει.

Τι θα γινει με αυτο το θεμα, η ταχυτητα ανεβαινει αισθητα, αλλα τι να το κανω εγω αν μετα απο ενα restart (ή και ανοιχτο) πεφτει...... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## apollokk

συνεχιζω...



 :Thumb down:

----------


## WagItchyef

Παιδιά νομίζω ότι βρήκα προσωρινή λύση για το πρόβλημα του Off Line: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=212971

----------


## atheos71

Δεν έχω ,πλέον,καμμιά όρεξη να ξαναβάλω το pirelli .....
Tό 'βαλα ,πήρε το 1.26.Nόμισα ότι αυτά τα προβλήματα (κολλήματα,επανεκκινήσεις),δε θα εμφανίζονταν ξανά.
Πάραυτα ,συνέβησαν και με το νέο firmware.
To πρόβλημα έιναι με το pirelli κι όχι με την ΟΝ!Μήπως θά 'πρεπε να σκεφτούν τη λύση άλλου ρούτερ;

----------


## brou

> Δεν έχω ,πλέον,καμμιά όρεξη να ξαναβάλω το pirelli .....
> Tό 'βαλα ,πήρε το 1.26.Nόμισα ότι αυτά τα προβλήματα (κολλήματα,επανεκκινήσεις),δε θα εμφανίζονταν ξανά.
> Πάραυτα ,συνέβησαν και με το νέο firmware.
> To πρόβλημα έιναι με το pirelli κι όχι με την ΟΝ!Μήπως θά 'πρεπε να σκεφτούν τη λύση άλλου ρούτερ;


Το ότι όλοι οι πελάτες της ΟΝ έχουν το ίδιο hardware (ή σχεδόν όλοι), βολεύει πολύ από πλευράς support. Διαννοείσαι τι κόστος είναι να αλλάξουμε router όλοι;

----------


## atheos71

Eννοείται ,ότι το κόστος είναι μεγάλο ,αλλά και τα προβλήματα δε λύνονται ούτε με αλλαγές firmware.
Άλλες λύσεις ,κι αυτές με κόστος,υπάρχουν.
Διαννοούμαι το κόστος αλλαγής ρούτερ ,αλλά δε δέχομαι αυτό το πρόβλημα να συνεχίζεται επ' αορίστω.
Δεν το είδα μόνο εγώ προσωπικά,αλλά κι άλλοι χρήστοι ενέφεραν,ότι βγάζοντας το pirelli ,μειώθηκαν έως κι
εξαφανίστηκαν τα προβλήματα.

----------


## cnp5

> Δεν έχω ,πλέον,καμμιά όρεξη να ξαναβάλω το pirelli .....
> Tό 'βαλα ,πήρε το 1.26.Nόμισα ότι αυτά τα προβλήματα (κολλήματα,επανεκκινήσεις),δε θα εμφανίζονταν ξανά.
> Πάραυτα ,συνέβησαν και με το νέο firmware.
> To πρόβλημα έιναι με το pirelli κι όχι με την ΟΝ!Μήπως θά 'πρεπε να σκεφτούν τη λύση άλλου ρούτερ;


Από τη στιγμή που το δικό μου pirelli (και όχι μόνο φυσικά) δουλεύει χωρίς προβλήματα, δε θα έλεγα ότι το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζετε σε μερικούς πηγάζει από το pirelli. Ίσως είναι συνδυασμός συνθηκών σε Pirelli και DSLAM.

Ο μόνος τρόπος για να βοηθήσουμε την On να ξεπεράσει τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα είναι να μαζέψουμε πληροφορίες  για τη συμπεριφορά τέτοιων γραμμών (αύξηση λαθών, διακυμάνσεις σε θόρυβο και ταχύτητες, στη διάρκεια μιας ή περισσοτέρων ημερών), μπας και μπορέσουν να βρουν λύση.

Η αλλαγή του modem θα έχει τεράστιο κόστος στην On, όπως επίσης και η υποστήριξη άλλων modem. Βλέπεις έχουν στήσει έναν ολόκληρο μηχανισμό για τη διαχείριση αυτών των modem που δύσκολα θα εγκαταλείψουν τώρα.

----------


## atheos71

Σωστά και συμφωνώ μ'αυτά.Γιατί όμως με τη χρήση άλλων ρούτερ δε συμβαίνουν αυτά τα προβλήματα;
Με crypto f360,speedtouch 780 εξαφανίζονται ως δια μαγείας και μόλις το pirelli επανατοποθετηθεί,
ξανάρχονται.Ίσως είναι συνδυασμός συνθηκών σε Pirelli και DSLAM,όπως ανέφερες.Δε γνωρίζω.
Πιο εύκολο ν'αλλάξω ρούτερ εγώ ,παρά η ΟΝ,ασυζητητί.

----------


## WagItchyef

> Από τη στιγμή που το δικό μου pirelli (και όχι μόνο φυσικά) δουλεύει χωρίς προβλήματα, δε θα έλεγα ότι το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζετε σε μερικούς πηγάζει από το pirelli. Ίσως είναι συνδυασμός συνθηκών σε Pirelli και DSLAM.
> 
> Ο μόνος τρόπος για να βοηθήσουμε την On να ξεπεράσει τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα είναι να μαζέψουμε πληροφορίες  για τη συμπεριφορά τέτοιων γραμμών (αύξηση λαθών, διακυμάνσεις σε θόρυβο και ταχύτητες, στη διάρκεια μιας ή περισσοτέρων ημερών), μπας και μπορέσουν να βρουν λύση.
> 
> Η αλλαγή του modem θα έχει τεράστιο κόστος στην On, όπως επίσης και η υποστήριξη άλλων modem. Βλέπεις έχουν στήσει έναν ολόκληρο μηχανισμό για τη διαχείριση αυτών των modem που δύσκολα θα εγκαταλείψουν τώρα.


Αν το Pirelli είναι προβληματικό, όσο συνεχίζουν να το διανέμουν, τόσο θα αυξάνει το κόστος της αλλαγής στο μέλλον. Για αυτό πρέπει να το αλλάξουν τώρα.

----------


## atheos71

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στην ΟΝ που κατάφερε και .... χάλασε τη γραμμή μου! :Crazy:

----------


## atheos71

Mάλλον το φίλτρο είχε πρόβλημα!Επιστροφή στα γνωστά στοιχεία της γραμμής μου....

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Και φτάσαμε αισίως στις 20 του μήνα κι ακόμα τίποτα...
Η ημερομηνία που θα έπρεπε να ενεργοποιηθώ ήταν 19/6..

----------


## gangel

Σήμερα πάει πολύ καλά! Με single connection 250kb/s και στο youtube φορτώνουν σφαίρα. Άλλες φορές που πιάνει 50kb/s max / connection σέρνεται το youtube....

----------


## atheos71

Εδώ ,εξακολουθούν νά 'ναι σταθερά -ίσως και καλύτερα- τα πράγματα ,κι από ταχύτητα κι από σταθερότητα! :One thumb up:

----------


## No-Name

> Και φτάσαμε αισίως στις 20 του μήνα κι ακόμα τίποτα...
> Η ημερομηνία που θα έπρεπε να ενεργοποιηθώ ήταν 19/6..


 Τι αγχώνεσαι???ΟΤΕ θέλοντως θα αλλάξεις δίκτυο

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Τι αγχώνεσαι???ΟΤΕ θέλοντως θα αλλάξεις δίκτυο


ΟΤΕ θέλοντως θα πληρώσω κ το τέλος απενεργοποίησης αν δε γίνει Δευτέρα ή τρίτη.  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Κι ακόμα τίποτα..
Α ρε ΟΤΕ τι μας κάνεις

----------


## El Sentai

Γεια κι από μένα.
Είμαι ενεργοποιημένος 2 εβδομάδες αλλά εχω τρομερά προβλήματα.
Παρόλο που είμαι κοντά στο dslam έχω μόνο 7 Mbit σύνδεση σε νεα πολυκατοικία.
Είναι σωστό; Σκέφτομαι να φύγω αν δε μου ανεβάσουν ταχύτητα.

----------


## Avesael

Με το Pirelli ή με το speedtouch τα 7Mbits; 
Δώσε μας κι άλλα στοιχεία αν θες.  :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

Xαμηλή ταχύτητα ,αν και θα μπορούσε νά 'χε αρκετά μεγαλύτερη.Μήπως κι αποσυνδέσεις; :Thinking:

----------


## antony19

αν και πλέον δηλώνω ευχαριστημένος πελάτης της On (μετά από 2 μήνες ψαξίματος του λόγου των dc, αν και δεν έφταιγε η On τελικά), το μόνο που δεν μου αρέσει αυτή την στιγμή είναι το ότι πρεπει να πληρώνεις 4€ μηνιαίως για την αναγνώριση κλήσεων (επειδή οι υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες του πακέτου ειναι άχρηστες για τους περισσότερους). Μήπως να γινόταν καμοιά πρόταση στις συναντήσεις που γίνοντε??

----------


## Avesael

Δεν υπάρχει καμία πιθανότητα να αλλάξει αυτή η πολιτική.

----------


## cnp5

Προχθές είπα και εγώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τις έξτρα υπηρεσίες που πληρώνω (πέραν της αναγνώρισης). Η αναμονή κλήσης, η εναλλαγή από κλήση σε κλήση και η τριμερής επικοινωνία δουλεύουν αλλά όχι με όλες τις συσκευές. 
Έχω ένα ασύρματο bell (από καλάθι super market το πήρα, 20€) που καθώς αλλάζω από κλήση σε κλήση ή προσπαθώντας να κάνω τριμερή κλήση, κόβει τη πρώτη γραμμή. 
Με ένα καινούργιο Panasonic (30€ από το πλαίσιο) όλες οι υπηρεσίες δουλεύουν σωστά και χωρίς προβλήματα.

----------


## pirobola

Τότε θα αλλάξουμε εμείς πάροχο. 

Μην ξεχνάτε ότι εμέις έχουμε την δύναμη για τα πάντα και όταν θα μπουν και οι άλλοι στο παιχνίδι της τηλεώρασης τότε να δω πως θα τρέχουνε και θα παρακαλάνε να μείνουμε.

----------


## brou

> Με ένα καινούργιο Panasonic (30€ από το πλαίσιο) όλες οι υπηρεσίες δουλεύουν σωστά και χωρίς προβλήματα.




Off Topic


		 Panasonic??? Μη το αναφέρεις στο cc...

----------


## cnp5

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 Panasonic??? Μη το αναφέρεις στο cc...


 :Razz:  :Razz:  θα προσπαθήσω  :Wink:

----------


## pirobola

Το Panasonic το έχω τρεις μήνες και λειτουργεί η ΟΝ χωρίς κανένα και ας λένε αυτοί ότι παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα μερικές μάρκες και πάρτε αυτές της συσκευές που είναι τεσταρισμένες από εμάς.

----------


## Avesael

15 μήνες με ένα Panasonic και άψογη λειτουργία.
Τώρα το τι έλεγαν στο cc (έχουν αλλάξει αυτά), είναι παρελθόν...

----------


## atheos71

Mε Panasonic ενσύρματες κι ασύρματες τηλεφωνικές συσκευές ,είμαι χωρίς προβλήματα για πάνω από δέκα χρόνια.Μάλλον θα πρέπει να μου κάνει καμμιά χορηγία ή εταιρεία.... :ROFL:

----------


## El Sentai

Δεν έχω καμία αποσύνδεση μέχρι τώρα. Απλα πληρώνω και για τηλεόραση και τηλεόραση ασφαλώς δε μπορώ να δω με αυτή την ταχύτητα. 
Η ταχύτητα με το πιρελι είναι 9mbit και με το speedtouch 7 αλλά η αληθινή ταχύτητα σε κατέβασμα και σε speedtest δε ξεπερνά τα 4-5 καθαρά!!!
Δεν έχω κάποιο περίεργο firewall στο pc, έχω φίλτρα zyxel σε κάθε πρίζα και έχω δοκιμάσει και άλλη μάρκα και το ίδιο συμβαίνει.
Η πολυκατοικία είναι καινούργια και είμαι με 19db attenuation!
Τους έχω ενοχλήσει πάνω από 10 φορές στο κέντρο εξ.πελατών αλλά δε με έχει βοηθήσει κανείς. Μου λενε οτι κακώς συγχρονιζει το πιρελι σε αυτή τη ταχύτητα γιατί έχω καλη γραμμή! Είναι να τρελενεσαι με αυτούς!
Νομίζω η λύση είναι η φυγή από αυτή την εταιρία!

----------


## Avesael

Έχει έρθει να μετρήσει τη γραμμή τεχνικός από την ΟΝ; Πως σου λένε ότι έχεις καλή γραμμή;
Αν πάντως αυτά που λες ισχύουν, είναι πιθανό να έχεις κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα στο χαλκό.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση μπορεί να μετρηθεί μόνο από τον ΟΤΕ και αφού έχει δώσει ticket η ΟΝ.
Από την άλλη, ο ΟΤΕ νομίζω ότι μόνο κάτω από 2Mbps μπαίνει σε αυτή τη διαδικασία!

----------


## El Sentai

Δεν έχει έρθει κανείς τεχνικός! Τηλεφωνικά μου το είπαν για τη γραμμή μου!
Ωχ! Βραχυκύκλωμα! Και θα μπλέξω πάλι με τον ΟΤΕ? Δε θέλω να έχω σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ πια!



Off Topic


		Με βλέπω να φεύγω και να πηγαίνω Forthnet  :Whistle:

----------


## Avesael

Δε χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς. Δε θα μπλέξεις με τον ΟΤΕ (άλλωστε τη στιγμή που δεν έλεγξαν από κοντά τη γραμμή, δε μπορείς να γνωρίζεις τι έχει), απλά μόνο ο ΟΤΕ έχει το δικαιώμα να ελέγξει τη γραμμή από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ.

Αν επαναλαμβάνω όλα που ανέφερες (φίλτρα, firewall κτλ) δεν έχουν πρόβλημα, είναι νεόδμητη πολυκατοικία και είσαι και κοντά στο DSLam, τότε θα πρέπει να έρθει κάποιος τεχνικός ή ηλεκτρολόγος, να μετρήσει τις καλωδιώσεις σου (διαμέρισμα,κτήριο) και μετά αν διαπιστωθεί ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα εκεί, μιλάς με την ΟΝ και ανοίγει case στον ΟΤΕ για να τσεκάρει τη γραμμή από κατανεμητή και μετά.

Απλά βεβαιώσου εσύ ότι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα τα καλώδια του κτηρίου.

----------


## El Sentai

Και πως καλώ τεχνικό να έρθει σπίτι?  :Thinking:

----------


## Avesael

Κάλεσε στο 13802 (είναι και δωρεάν) και ανέφερε το πρόβλημα σου.  :Wink:

----------


## El Sentai

Μα τους τηλεφώνησα σου λέω! Και η απάντηση τους ήταν αυτή που ειπα πιο πανω!  :Evil: 
Στο 13801 πήρα, το 802 τι είναι? καινούριο?

----------


## Avesael

Είναι τεχνική υποστήριξη και δωρεάν!  :Smile:

----------


## El Sentai

Τι να πω! θα το δοκιμασω και αυτο! Αν εχω νέα θα σας τα πω!
Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια σας!

----------


## Avesael

Καλή τύχη.
Εδώ είμαστε...  :Wink:

----------


## ntrim

> Δεν έχω καμία αποσύνδεση μέχρι τώρα. Απλα πληρώνω και για τηλεόραση και τηλεόραση ασφαλώς δε μπορώ να δω με αυτή την ταχύτητα. 
> Η ταχύτητα με το πιρελι είναι 9mbit και με το speedtouch 7 αλλά η αληθινή ταχύτητα σε κατέβασμα και σε speedtest δε ξεπερνά τα 4-5 καθαρά!!!
> Δεν έχω κάποιο περίεργο firewall στο pc, έχω φίλτρα zyxel σε κάθε πρίζα και έχω δοκιμάσει και άλλη μάρκα και το ίδιο συμβαίνει.
> Η πολυκατοικία είναι καινούργια και είμαι με 19db attenuation!
> Τους έχω ενοχλήσει πάνω από 10 φορές στο κέντρο εξ.πελατών αλλά δε με έχει βοηθήσει κανείς. Μου λενε οτι κακώς συγχρονιζει το πιρελι σε αυτή τη ταχύτητα γιατί έχω καλη γραμμή! Είναι να τρελενεσαι με αυτούς!
> Νομίζω η λύση είναι η φυγή από αυτή την εταιρία!


Πάνω κάτω στα ίδια είμαι και γω (ξαναλέγοντάς τα κινδυνεύω να γίνω γραφικός),
συγχρονισμός με Pirelli 10.6 έως 11.6, συγχρονισμός με USR 9108 9 έως 9.9 και πραγματικό download 7 Mbps.

Την τηλεόραση την έχω εγκαταλείψει από τότε που ήρθε το 1.26 και σακάτεψε την γραμμή, αλλά δεν την αφαιρούν αν δεν κλείσω 1 χρόνο. 

Και, φυσικά, λένε ότι τόσο πάει η γραμμή μου (όταν τις ημέρες του Πάσχα κλείδωνα στα 15.5).

Και μια ερώτηση βρε παιδιά: με μερικές ώρες χρήσης του Pirelli μαζεύει δισεκατομμύρια λάθη στο Far End (και φυσικά θέλει restart). Αν αυτό δηλώνει προβληματική κάρτα στο Α/Κ, υπάρχει τρόπος να τους πείσω για αλλαγή;

----------


## atheos71

Aν έχεις αποδεδειγμένα πρόβλημα με την iptv ,γιατί δεν αφαιρούν τις χρεώσεις για το διάστημα που δε μπορούσες να δεις;(Αυτό για τον ένα χρόνο δε το θυμόμουν.Δηλαδή,αν δεν κλείσεις ένα χρόνο συνδρομητής ,δεν αφαιρείται η υπηρεσία της iptv,αν το ζητήσεις; )

----------


## ntrim

Όχι, πρόβλημα (ιδιαίτερο) με την IPTV δεν είχα, απλά λόγω της χαμηλής ταχύτητας αν δουλεύει το Sagem τότε το Internet είναι - επιεικώς - τα ζώα μου αργά...

----------


## WagItchyef

Παιδιά σε εμένα συνέβη το εξής κουφό. Ενώ είχα το πρόβλημα του Off Line και είχα βρει ένα workaround (το οποίο αναφέρω σε άλλο thread), εχτές σε κάποια φάση, τηλέφωνο, Internet και Τηλεόραση νέκρωσαν για κανά 10λεπτο. Μετά επανήλθαν και δεν ξαναείχα Off Line, και τα Far End CRC Errors παραμένουν λίγα, ύστερα από ~18.5 ώρες μέχρι στιγμής. Το firmware του Pirelli παραμένει το 1.26.10S-O.

Υποψιάζομαι κάποια αναβάθμιση στο DSLAM ή κάτι τέτοιο που διόρθωσε το bug.


Στέλνω επισυναμμένα τα σχετικά.

----------


## WagItchyef

Και τα αποτελέσματα του speedtest.net έχουν βελτιωθεί κάπως, με μικρό ping χρόνο και με την ταχύτητα download από 11.000 Kbps και άνω, έναντι ~40-50 msec και ταχύτητα download στα 10.000+ Kbps προηγουμένως.

----------


## No-Name

> Και φτάσαμε αισίως στις 20 του μήνα κι ακόμα τίποτα...
> Η ημερομηνία που θα έπρεπε να ενεργοποιηθώ ήταν 19/6..


Έλα γκρίνια σήμερα πάιζεις στην ΟΝ :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

Πού είναι να μας πει εντυπώσεις;

----------


## No-Name

Aπό χθές επέλεξα το tv premium και ακόμα δεν το έχει διαβάσει το σύστημα......πάντως με το hdmi έχω σε όλα τα κανάλια 16:9 στην 52" Sharp.......

Το tv box έχει έκδοση hardware 6.00 κάτι με ημερομηνία 29/5/2008

----------


## CMS

> Aπό χθές επέλεξα το tv premium και ακόμα δεν το έχει διαβάσει το σύστημα......


Θα χρειαστεί να πάρεις τηλεφωνάκι ... ON MULTIPLEX και ΟΝ GAMES ενεργοποιήθηκαν ? αυτά ενεργοποιήθηκαν πρώτα σε μένα ... έκανες reset ? πάντως αν τα έκανες όλα ...το τηλεφωνάκι δεν το γλυτώνεις και μην το καθυστερήσεις ...θα παίξουν όλα ... 




> πάντως με το hdmi έχω σε όλα τα κανάλια 16:9 στην 52" Sharp.......


Το ενεργοποιήσανε αυτό όπως είπανε ? και προφανώς θα είναι κλειδωμένο σε 16:9 ακόμα κι αν το σήμα είναι σε 4:3 ...καλύτερα έτσι ... αφού δεν γυρίζει ...




> Το tv box έχει έκδοση hardware 6.00 κάτι με ημερομηνία 29/5/2008


Ναι αυτή είναι και μάλιστα θα πρέπει να είναι με extension premium για σένα ... πώς πάει η εικόνα ?

----------


## nikos93

Πριν κατι μερες το speedtest μου εβγαλε ενα τρελο download:

και ενα χαμηλο upload

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Καθάρισε την cache.

----------


## nikos93

> Καθάρισε την cache.


αυτο τι θα διορθωσει;

----------


## ntrim

> Παιδιά σε εμένα συνέβη το εξής κουφό. Ενώ είχα το πρόβλημα του Off Line και είχα βρει ένα workaround (το οποίο αναφέρω σε άλλο thread), εχτές σε κάποια φάση, τηλέφωνο, Internet και Τηλεόραση νέκρωσαν για κανά 10λεπτο. Μετά επανήλθαν και δεν ξαναείχα Off Line, και τα Far End CRC Errors παραμένουν λίγα, ύστερα από ~18.5 ώρες μέχρι στιγμής. Το firmware του Pirelli παραμένει το 1.26.10S-O.
> 
> Υποψιάζομαι κάποια αναβάθμιση στο DSLAM ή κάτι τέτοιο που διόρθωσε το bug.


Κι εδώ τα ίδια (δεν αντιλήφθηκα διακοπή όμως).
Το Pirelli έκλεισε 24ωρο και έχει μόνο 70000 λάθη (από 100+ δισεκατομμύρια που μάζευε) και η γραμμή δεν έχει πέσει. 
Για να δούμε, κάνανε κάτι ή είναι τυχαίο;

----------


## atheos71

Πέντε μέρες χωρίς αποσύνδεση,αλλά τό 'χω ξαναδεί.

----------


## Avesael

Ζυγώνουν 5 εβδομάδες αδιάλειπτης λειτουργίας του Pirelli...

----------


## ntrim

Τι ήθελα και μίλησα  :Sad: 

Τα λάθη έρχισαν να ανεβαίνουν με ρυθμό 25 εκατομμύρια/ώρα  :Crying:

----------


## Avesael

*Σάββατο 24 Μαίου 2008 και ώρα 17:30 - Switch ON στο Pirelli.

Τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης μέχρι στιγμής από τότε είναι:*

----------


## No-Name

> Θα χρειαστεί να πάρεις τηλεφωνάκι ... ON MULTIPLEX και ΟΝ GAMES ενεργοποιήθηκαν ? αυτά ενεργοποιήθηκαν πρώτα σε μένα ... έκανες reset ? πάντως αν τα έκανες όλα ...το τηλεφωνάκι δεν το γλυτώνεις και μην το καθυστερήσεις ...θα παίξουν όλα ... 
> 
> 
> 
> Το ενεργοποιήσανε αυτό όπως είπανε ? και προφανώς θα είναι κλειδωμένο σε 16:9 ακόμα κι αν το σήμα είναι σε 4:3 ...καλύτερα έτσι ... αφού δεν γυρίζει ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ναι αυτή είναι και μάλιστα θα πρέπει να είναι με extension premium για σένα ... πώς πάει η εικόνα ?


Τίποτα δεν πάιζει πέρα όπό την "απλή TV"

Τι εννοέις για το premium extension???

----------


## atheos71

> *Σάββατο 24 Μαίου 2008 και ώρα 17:30 - Switch ON στο Pirelli.*
> 
> *Τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης μέχρι στιγμής από τότε είναι:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


Mια χαρά είσαι,σε βλέπω να παραμένεις.Ας δούμε βέβαια τί θα γίνει με την iptv....

----------


## CMS

> Τίποτα δεν πάιζει πέρα όπό την "απλή TV"
> 
> Τι εννοέις για το premium extension???


Η έκδοση λογισμικού στο sagem είναι η 6.00.24

Η έκδοση SUI  είναι η 2008-05-29.pro.launches.06

Αυτήν έχεις ? γιατί νομίζω ότι αυτή είναι μόνο για τους χρήστες του ON premium ...

----------


## WagItchyef

> Τι ήθελα και μίλησα 
> 
> Τα λάθη έρχισαν να ανεβαίνουν με ρυθμό 25 εκατομμύρια/ώρα


Και εγώ τώρα το πρωί το Pirelli το βρήκα Off Line με περίπου 1.500.000 Far End CRC Errors. Πάντως είχε ξεπεράσει τις 33 ώρες συνεχούς On Line, πράγμα που συνέβη πρώτη φορά μετά την αναβάθμιση, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Τώρα θα δείξει πάλι.

----------


## apollokk

> Και εγώ τώρα το πρωί το Pirelli το βρήκα Off Line με περίπου 1.500.000 Far End CRC Errors. Πάντως είχε ξεπεράσει τις 33 ώρες συνεχούς On Line, πράγμα που συνέβη πρώτη φορά μετά την αναβάθμιση, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Τώρα θα δείξει πάλι.


εγω το χω on line 3 μερες.... ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## No-Name

> Η έκδοση λογισμικού στο sagem είναι η 6.00.24
> 
> Η έκδοση SUI είναι η 2008-05-29.pro.launches.06
> 
> Αυτήν έχεις ? γιατί νομίζω ότι αυτή είναι μόνο για τους χρήστες του ON premium ...


Ναι αυτή έχω.....χμμ δεν γνώριζα πώς άλλη έχουν οι απλοί χρήστες και άλλη οι premium :Wink:

----------


## gangel

> Ναι αυτή έχω.....χμμ δεν γνώριζα πώς άλλη έχουν οι απλοί χρήστες και άλλη οι premium


Και εγώ που δεν έχω premium την ίδια έκδοση έχω οπότε δεν ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο CMS  :Wink:

----------


## CMS

> Ναι αυτή έχω.....χμμ δεν γνώριζα πώς άλλη έχουν οι απλοί χρήστες και άλλη οι premium





> Και εγώ που δεν έχω premium την ίδια έκδοση έχω οπότε δεν ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο CMS


OK ...άλλωστε απλά ρώτησα ...

Σε κάθε περίπτωση @Noname μην περιμένεις να ενεργοποιηθεί το ON Premium μόνο του ... στους περισσότερους χρειάστηκε τηλεφωνάκι ... η ενεργοποίηση δεν είναι πλήρως αυτοματοποιημένη ...κάποιος τεχνικός ελέγχει την ηλεκτρονική αίτηση και ενεργοποιεί δικαιώματα στην IP σου ...

----------


## No-Name

Κάλεσα στο 13801 αλλά δεν είχαν σύστημα.....ενώ όταν είχαν όλα ήταν ΟΚ.

Τέλος πάντων,ειλικρινά βρίσκω μια ΟΝ που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με πέρυσι τον Σεπτέμβριο που είχα πρωτομπέι στο δίκτυο τους.

όλα έπαιζαν τέλεια με το πιυ κάρφωσα το βρόχο πάνω.Τηλεφωνία τέλεια χωρίς διακοπές παράσιτα κτλ,
adsl άψογο με κατέβασμα στα 1,5Mb/sec και TV επίσης τέλεια καθώς το έχω συνδέσει με HDMI και πάιρνω 16:9

----------


## CMS

> Κάλεσα στο 13801 αλλά δεν είχαν σύστημα.....ενώ όταν είχαν όλα ήταν ΟΚ.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων,ειλικρινά βρίσκω μια ΟΝ που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με πέρυσι τον Σεπτέμβριο που είχα πρωτομπέι στο δίκτυο τους.
> 
> όλα έπαιζαν τέλεια με το πιυ κάρφωσα το βρόχο πάνω.Τηλεφωνία τέλεια χωρίς διακοπές παράσιτα κτλ,
> adsl άψογο με κατέβασμα στα 1,5Mb/sec και TV επίσης τέλεια καθώς το έχω συνδέσει με HDMI και πάιρνω 16:9


Κάλεσε το 13802 ... είναι και δωρεάν ...

Καλές υπηρεσίες να έχεις ...

Αυτό με το HDMI πώς το έκανες ? έτρεξα και γω σπίτι αλλά δεν είδα προκοπή  ... το scart μια χαρά ...στο HDMI όμως κολλημένος σε κάτι περίπου με 4:3 ... μάλλον η 52άρα σου κάνει by pass τις αηδίες του sagem ... :Razz:  ...

Έχεις πλήρη οθόνη δηλαδή 16:9 σε όλα τα κανάλια ?
Η έξοδος του sagem είναι ρυθμισμένη σε ψηφιακό ή αναλογικό (αν και δεν βλέπω διαφορά, απλά μην παίζει ρόλο σε σένα ...)

----------


## harris

> Έχεις πλήρη οθόνη δηλαδή 16:9 σε όλα τα κανάλια ?


Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει μόνο στον ΣΚΑΪ που μεταδίδει σε 16:9... στα υπόλοιπα μόνο με διάφορους τρόπους (είτε cropping είτε διαπλάτυνσης της εικόνας) μέσω της τηλεόρασης γίνεται  :Wink:

----------


## CMS

> Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει μόνο στον ΣΚΑΪ που μεταδίδει σε 16:9... στα υπόλοιπα μόνο με διάφορους τρόπους (είτε cropping είτε διαπλάτυνσης της εικόνας) μέσω της τηλεόρασης γίνεται


Βρε σε μένα στο HDMI δεν γίνεται με τίποτα ... ότι ρυθμίσεις και τεμενάδες και να κάνω ...αναμορφικό 16 :9 δεν παίρνω ...με το HDMI η οθόνη δεν γεμίζει με τίποτα ... μόνο το ΣΚΑΙ και το POKER CHANNEL είναι σε 16:9 στο hdmi ...

Το μόνο ευχάριστο είναι ότι η ΟΝ μας πληροφόρησε ότι με το νέο firm του sagem ετοιμάζει γύρισμα του HDMI μονίμως σε 16: 9 ...

Σημειωτέον πάντως ότι δεν έχω καμία διαφορά ποιότητας μεταξύ scart και hdmi ... άντε να έρθει γρήγορα το HD περιεχόμενο να δούμε καμία διαφορά ...

----------


## brou

> Κάλεσα στο 13801 αλλά δεν είχαν σύστημα.....ενώ όταν είχαν όλα ήταν ΟΚ.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων,ειλικρινά βρίσκω μια ΟΝ που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με πέρυσι τον Σεπτέμβριο που είχα πρωτομπέι στο δίκτυο τους.
> 
> όλα έπαιζαν τέλεια με το πιυ κάρφωσα το βρόχο πάνω.Τηλεφωνία τέλεια χωρίς διακοπές παράσιτα κτλ,
> adsl άψογο με κατέβασμα στα 1,5Mb/sec και TV επίσης τέλεια καθώς το έχω συνδέσει με HDMI και πάιρνω 16:9


16:9 στη TV σε όλα τα κανάλια; να βγάλω το scart δηλαδή να ξαναβάλω το HDMI; Δεν ήξερα ότι άλλαξε αυτό, μέχρι πρόσφατα μόνο συγκεκριμένα κανάλια έπαιζαν σε ευρεία, τα άλλα όλα 4:3

----------


## Avesael

Και έτσι παραμένει. Δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα.

----------


## cnp5

> 16:9 στη TV σε όλα τα κανάλια; να βγάλω το scart δηλαδή να ξαναβάλω το HDMI; Δεν ήξερα ότι άλλαξε αυτό, μέχρι πρόσφατα μόνο συγκεκριμένα κανάλια έπαιζαν σε ευρεία, τα άλλα όλα 4:3


Για να δούμε 16:9 από άλλα κανάλια, θα πρέπει πρώτα αυτά να αλλάξουν την εκπομπή τους, διαφορετικά θα τα βλέπεις παραμορφωμένα.

----------


## No-Name

16:9 βλέπω σε όλα τα κανάλια....βασικά δεν άλλαξα κάτι απλά το καλώδιο είναι νομίζω HDMI V1.3 αν δεν κάνω λάθος(διότι δεν το πολυκατέχω)μόλις συνέδεσα το tvbox έκανε κάτι ρυθμίσεις τσέκαρε και το hdcap και τώρα όλα τα βλέπω όπως πρέπει.

----------


## harris

> Βρε σε μένα στο HDMI δεν γίνεται με τίποτα ... ότι ρυθμίσεις και τεμενάδες και να κάνω ...αναμορφικό 16 :9 δεν παίρνω ...με το HDMI η οθόνη δεν γεμίζει με τίποτα ... μόνο το ΣΚΑΙ και το POKER CHANNEL είναι σε 16:9 στο hdmi ...
> 
> Το μόνο ευχάριστο είναι ότι η ΟΝ μας πληροφόρησε ότι με το νέο firm του sagem ετοιμάζει γύρισμα του HDMI μονίμως σε 16: 9 ...


Την μετατροπή από 4:3 σε 16:9 μπορείς να την κάνεις είτε από την τηλεόρασή σου είτε από τον decoder που έχεις, είτε αυτός είναι ένα DVD player είτε η συσκευή αυτή της sagem. Το θέμα είναι η τιβί σου να έχει την ρύθμιση.  :Wink: 

Σημειωτέον πάντως ότι δεν έχω καμία διαφορά ποιότητας μεταξύ scart και hdmi ...

Στο ελληνικό τηλεοπτικό σήμα τι περιμένεις να δεις;  :Razz: 




> άντε να έρθει γρήγορα το HD περιεχόμενο να δούμε καμία διαφορά ...


Πάνω σε adsl;;;;;;;;;;  :Stunned:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## CMS

> Την μετατροπή από 4:3 σε 16:9 μπορείς να την κάνεις είτε από την τηλεόρασή σου είτε από τον decoder που έχεις, είτε αυτός είναι ένα DVD player είτε η συσκευή αυτή της sagem. Το θέμα είναι η τιβί σου να έχει την ρύθμιση.


Μα την έχει ... διάφορες ρυθμίσεις μάλιστα ...




> Στο ελληνικό τηλεοπτικό σήμα τι περιμένεις να δεις;



και στο ξένο και στο ξένο ...προς το παρόν ούτε εκεί βλέπω ... ίσως σε μεγάλη τηλεόραση να φανεί η διαφορά ...






> Πάνω σε adsl;;;;;;;;;;


γιατί ? δύσκολο είναι? ...κωδικοποιημένο σε mpeg4 μια χαρά θα έρθει ... πάνω κάτω τα ίδια με το κανονικό σε mpeg2 θα πιάνει ...και είναι άλλωστε και θέμα ημερών να το δούμε ... σύμφωνα με τις ανακοινώσεις και πληροφορίες ...

----------


## cnp5

> Την μετατροπή από 4:3 σε 16:9 μπορείς να την κάνεις είτε από την τηλεόρασή σου είτε από τον decoder που έχεις, είτε αυτός είναι ένα DVD player είτε η συσκευή αυτή της sagem. Το θέμα είναι η τιβί σου να έχει την ρύθμιση. 
> 
> Σημειωτέον πάντως ότι δεν έχω καμία διαφορά ποιότητας μεταξύ scart και hdmi ...
> 
> Στο ελληνικό τηλεοπτικό σήμα τι περιμένεις να δεις; 
> 
> 
> 
> Πάνω σε adsl;;;;;;;;;;


720p είναι και αυτό HD  :Smile: 

με 16Mbps δε πρόκειται να δούμε τίποτα παραπάνω (νομίζω ότι και το sagem tvbox τέτοια ανάλυση βγάζει)

----------


## harris

> γιατί ? δύσκολο είναι? ...κωδικοποιημένο σε mpeg4 μια χαρά θα έρθει ... πάνω κάτω τα ίδια με το κανονικό σε mpeg2 θα πιάνει ...και είναι άλλωστε και θέμα ημερών να το δούμε ... σύμφωνα με τις ανακοινώσεις και πληροφορίες ...





> 720p είναι και αυτό HD


Όσες φορές έχω κάνει steaming 720p με 6ακάναλο ήχο θέλει από 1 έως και 2,7MBps... αυτά δεν βγαίνουν στην ADSL... εκτός αν γίνεται μεγάλο compression, τόσο στην εικόνα όσο και στον ήχο. Το αποτέλεσμα θα απέχει από την ποιότητα μιας πραγματικά HD εκπομπής, αλλά μπροστά στ'ολότελα, καλή κι η Παναγιώταινα  :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Αυτή την απόκλιση στο attn. πρώτη φορά τη βλέπω! :Thinking: 
Δε μπορούσε νά 'ταν στο downstream (πραγματικά) τουλάχιστον; :Razz:

----------


## cnp5

> Όσες φορές έχω κάνει steaming 720p με 6ακάναλο ήχο θέλει από 1 έως και 2,7MBps... αυτά δεν βγαίνουν στην ADSL... εκτός αν γίνεται μεγάλο compression, τόσο στην εικόνα όσο και στον ήχο. Το αποτέλεσμα θα απέχει από την ποιότητα μιας πραγματικά HD εκπομπής, αλλά μπροστά στ'ολότελα, καλή κι η Παναγιώταινα


Με 12Mbps μπορείς να έχεις πολύ καλό αποτέλεσμα για 720p. Με ένα bandwidth από 7-12Mbps θα μπορούσε άνετα η On να προσφέρει (όχι σε όλους αλλά σε αρκετούς) HD content (720p πάντα).

Για full HD θα πρέπει να έχεις γραμμές VDSL τουλάχιστον και να είσαι πολύ κοντά στο κέντρο σου...

----------


## brou

Το Sagem έχει δυνατότητα μέχρι 1080ι...

----------


## sotos1983

μια κουβεντα μονο... ποναει ακομα...

----------


## harris

> Με 12Mbps μπορείς να έχεις πολύ καλό αποτέλεσμα για 720p. Με ένα bandwidth από 7-12Mbps θα μπορούσε άνετα η On να προσφέρει (όχι σε όλους αλλά σε αρκετούς) HD content (720p πάντα).


Θα επιμείνω στα νούμερα που παρέθεσα και παραπάνω. Φυσικά και είναι θέμα ποιότητας, και το HD720p δεν είναι σε όλα τα κανάλια το ίδιο ακριβώς λόγω της διαφοράς της συμπίεσης. Δες HD από το SciFi και δες και από το SKYONE-HD... η νύχτα με την μέρα είναι  :Wink:

----------


## cnp5

> Θα επιμείνω στα νούμερα που παρέθεσα και παραπάνω. Φυσικά και είναι θέμα ποιότητας, και το HD720p δεν είναι σε όλα τα κανάλια το ίδιο ακριβώς λόγω της διαφοράς της συμπίεσης. Δες HD από το SciFi και δες και από το SKYONE-HD... η νύχτα με την μέρα είναι


Φυσικά...  :Smile:  δε διαφωνώ, απλός όπως είπες και εσύ... υπάρχει HD και HD...  :Smile:  
H On μπορεί να προσφέρει HD... ίσως της κακιάς ώρας... αλλά στα χαρτιά θα είναι HD  :Wink: 

Εγώ αν δε δω οπτικές ίνες στο σπίτι μου (ή έστω VDSL) δε θα βιαζόμουν για HD μέσω IPTV...

----------


## brou

> Εγώ αν δε δω οπτικές ίνες στο σπίτι μου ...


Αχ...θα 'ρθει εκείνη η μέρα, δε θά 'ρθει;

----------


## CMS

> Θα επιμείνω στα νούμερα που παρέθεσα και παραπάνω. Φυσικά και είναι θέμα ποιότητας, και το HD720p δεν είναι σε όλα τα κανάλια το ίδιο ακριβώς λόγω της διαφοράς της συμπίεσης. Δες HD από το SciFi και δες και από το SKYONE-HD... η νύχτα με την μέρα είναι


Όποιος έχει ήδη download rate 1500kB/s δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα ...μια χαρά θα κατεβαίνει το HD720 σε mpeg4 και θα έχει χαλαρά να περισσεύει κι άλλο ένα 700άρι ... καλό είναι να γνωρίζετε ότι σχετικές δοκιμές η ΟΝ ήδη έχει κάνει με μετάδοση τέτοιου περιεχομένου σε πρώτο στάδιο ...

----------


## harris

> H On μπορεί να προσφέρει HD... ίσως της κακιάς ώρας... αλλά στα χαρτιά θα είναι HD


Και σίγουρα πολύ καλύτερο από την τιβί της τρομάρας που έχουμε σήμερα (ίσως με την εξαίρεση της ΝΕΤ)  :Wink: 




> Εγώ αν δε δω οπτικές ίνες στο σπίτι μου (ή έστω VDSL) δε θα βιαζόμουν για HD μέσω IPTV...


Έτσι ακριβώς  :One thumb up: 




> Αχ...θα 'ρθει εκείνη η μέρα, δε θά 'ρθει;



*Spoiler:*




			Η μέρα εκείνη δεν θ’ αργήσει
Που ίνα επιτέλους θα ιδώ
Στο φως του ήλιου θα γυαλίσει
Κι όλα τα data θα'ναι δω

Κι όταν θα σμίξουν οι γραμμές μας
Όλα θα τρέχουνε αλλιώς
Θα κατεβεί με τις γραμμές μας
Όλος ο κόσμος ο καλός

Η μέρα εκείνη δεν θ’ αργήσει
Κυνηγημένη μου οπτική
Σε προανήγγειλε η δύση
Σε εγκαθιστά κι η ανατολή
		



 :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Η μέρα εκείνη δεν θ’ αργήσει
> Που ίνα επιτέλους θα ιδώ
> Στο φως του ήλιου θα γυαλίσει
> Κι όλα τα data θα'ναι δω
> ...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Προάγουν και τον ποιητικό οίστρο τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά θέματα!

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Προάγουν και τον ποιητικό οίστρο τα τηλεπικοινωνιακά θέματα!


Ξέρεις... ποιητής εκ του προχείρου κλπ κλπ  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## brou

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Η μέρα εκείνη δεν θ’ αργήσει
> Που ίνα επιτέλους θα ιδώ
> Στο φως του ήλιου θα γυαλίσει
> Κι όλα τα data θα'ναι δω
> ...


 :Respekt:

----------


## Kanellman

Η δική μου ιστορία ενεργοποίησης έχει ώς εξής:

Είχα γραμμή (π)ΟΤΕ με ForthNet Telephony, προεπιλογή ForthNET Telephony και ADSL Forthnet, δηλαδή μεριζόμενη πρόσβαση και ήθελα να κάνω αλλαγή σε πλήρη αδεσμοποίητη ΟΝ με διατήρηση του υπάρχοντος αριθμού.

- Υποβολή αίτησης απο web στις 20/5/08 και αποστολή fax με τα δικαιολογητικά την ίδια μέρα (αφιέρωσα αρκετό χρόνο στην αίτηση και τα δικαιολογητικά, διότι έχοντας ασχοληθεί με πολλές συνδέσεις πολλών εταιριών, οι περισσότερες καθυστερήσεις γίνονται απο λάθη στην αίτηση).

- 24/5/08 έγιναν δεκτά τα χαρτιά για τη μεταφορά γραμμής απο τον (π)ΟΤΕ.

- 27/5/08 πήρα μύνημα ότι η γραμμή μου θα ενεργοποιηθεί απο 6/6 εως 9/6 (σχεδόν δάκρυσα απο συγκίνηση, αν και μου φάνηκε λίγο απίστευτο)

- Στις 3/6 επικοινώνησα με Οn διότι δεν μου είχε έρθει ακόμα ο εξοπλισμός. Το ίδιο βράδυ έλαβα τηλεφώνημα απο τον ταχυμεταφορέα και στις 5/6 είχα τον εξοπλισμό. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Εάν δεν είχα επικοινωνήσει με την On στις 3/6 επειδή έβλεπα ότι πλησίαζε η ημερομηνία της ενεργοποίησης και ο εξοπλισμός ήταν άφαντος, ακόμα θα τον περίμενα. Μην αφήνετε το χρόνο να περνάει, ενοχλήστε τους ευγενικά και οι διαδικασίες θα ομαλοποιηθούν - επιταχυνθούν.

- Φυσικά, τίποτα δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε απο 6/6 έως 9/6, οπότε στις 10/6 κοίταξα το web progress indicator και είδα ότι στο σύστημα δεν έχει καταχωρηθεί η παράδοση του εξοπλισμού. Πώς να πάει στο επόμενο βήμα που είναι η ενεργοποίηση χωρίς εξοπλισμό; Περιμένω άλλη μία μέρα, το ίδιο στο web progress. Οπότε 11/6 τηλεφωνό πάλι στην On και τους παρακαλώ ευγενικά να ενημερώσουν το σύστημα ότι είχα λάβει τον εξοπλισμό απο τις 5/6. Μου απαντούν ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο. Εγώ επιμένω και τελικά το ανανεώνουν στο σύστημα. Ακόμα, λέω στον τύπο που με εξυπηρέτησε ότι καλό είναι να μη στέλνουν ημερομηνίες ενεργοποίησης που δεν μπορούν να τηρήσουν, διότι ο πελάτης ενθουσιάζεται, μετά απογοητέυεται όταν περνούν οι ημερομηνίες και σύνδεση γιόκ και αρχίζει τα τηλέφωνα στο customer support. Στην τελική, του είπα, μη στείλετε καθόλου SMS. Όλοι ξέρουν ότι οι συνδέσεις θέλουν χρόνο. Προς έκπληξή μου, μου είπε ότι αυτό το θέμα συζητείται εσωτερικά και μάλλον θα υπάρξει αλλαγή πολιτικής. Μάλλον με πατρόναρε, αλλά το έκανε πολύ ευγενικά  :Razz:  . Να μην μακρυγορώ, με το που περάστηκε στο σύστημα ότι είχα εξοπλισμό στις 11/6, στις 12/6 ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Εάν έχετε παραλάβει εξοπλισμό και δε φαίνεται στο progress indicator, ενοχλήστε τους ευγενικά να ενημερώσουν το σύστημα. Μην πιστέψετε την κλασσική απάντηση "δεν παίζει ρόλο". Οι εταιρείες αυτές δουλεύουν με πρωτόκολλα, και άμα δεν υπάρχει ενημέρωση στο σύστημα για παράδοση εξοπλισμού, δεν προχωράει η διαδικασία.

- 12/6 Ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης. Στην αρχή δεν μπορούσα να δεχτώ τηλέφωνα και το DSL δε συγχρόνιζε.

- 13/6 Ολοκληρώθηκε η ενεργοποίηση. Το τηλέφωνο δούλευε άψογα και το PIRELLI (ούτε ελαστικά αυτοκινήτου να αγοράζαμε) συγχρόνισε απο 14500 - 15200 και 981 με 990 Kbps.
Να παρατηρήσω ότι σε όλη τη διάρκεια της ενεργοποίησης, μπορούσα να πάρω τηλέφωνο (καλό σε περίπτωση ανάγκης).

Γενικά είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος, η ΤV δουλεύει (αν και κάνει κάτι artifacts πού και πού - όχι με ενοχλητικό ρυθμό), το internet είναι σταθερό και γρήγορο, το τηλέφωνο έχει καλή ποιότητα ήχου.

Tips: Προσοχή στην αίτηση, στην παράδοση του εξοπλισμού και στο web progress indicator  :Cool: 

KMan  :One thumb up:

----------


## brou

Πάντως, πράγματι δε παίζει ρόλο η παράδοση του εξοπλισμού. Η ΟΝ έχει σύμβαση με τον ταχυμεταφορέα που του δίνει τη δυνατότητα να παραδώσει τον εξοπλισμό σε 10 εργάσιμες (τρελλή ταχύτητα παράδοσης δηλαδή).
Έχω περίπτωση φίλου που δεν ενόχλησε την courrier επειδή ήταν εκτός, η courrier καθυστέρησε, αλλά η ενεργοποίησή του έγινε κανονικά και παρέλαβε τον εξοπλισμό μετά από μέρες. Είναι ανεξάρτητες διαδικασίες. Όσο για το web interface, εκεί κι αν είναι μπάχαλο. Δεν είναι αυτοματοποιημένο πουθενά, εγώ είχα ενεργοποιηθεί για πάνω από μήνα και το web έδειχνε ακόμα αναμονή απο τον ΟΤΕ, ούτε καν ημερομηνία παράδοσης του βρόγχου...

----------


## nothing

μια απο τα ιδια και εγω brou,αποσο θυμαμαι εμενα αλλαξε στο web μετα απο 3 μηνες περιπου.... αστα να πανε,ενω ολα κυλησαν ομαλα στην ενεργοποιηση και μεσα στο χρονοδιαγραμμα.ο εξοπλισμος ειναι ενα θεμα ποτε στον φερνουν βεβαια...

----------


## WagItchyef

Σήμερα με τρέλανε στα Off Line. Ούτε workarounds δουλεύουν ούτε τίποτα!

----------


## ntrim

> Σήμερα με τρέλανε στα Off Line. Ούτε workarounds δουλεύουν ούτε τίποτα!


Είπα κι εγώ έμεινα μόνος μου!

----------


## faithl3ss

> Είπα κι εγώ έμεινα μόνος μου!


μπα ειμαστε πολλοι...και δεν μου το συνηθιζε...

----------


## Avesael

Ο καύσωνας φταίει.

----------


## pirobola

Είδατε τα πρόστημα που φάγανε οι εταιρείες και η ΟΝ ?

----------


## brou

> Είδατε τα πρόστημα που φάγανε οι εταιρείες και η ΟΝ ?


Όταν δω το νέο ότι *πληρώθηκε* πρόστιμο στη χώρα που ζούμε 8α αρχίσω να ελπίζω ότι θα αλλάξουν τα πράγματα...μέχρι τότε...

----------


## nikos93

Απιστευτο!!
Μονο ενα λαθoς στο pirelli!!

*Spoiler:*

----------


## Avesael

Μου έχει τύχει και 0 (μηδέν) λάθη παλαιότερα...

----------


## pirobola

Σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο από εταιρεία courier και μου είπαν ότι η ΟΝ μου στέλνει το συμβόλαιο. Εγώ είμαι 15 μήνες συνδρομητής και έχω υπογράψει το συμβόλαιο που αναφέρει ότι μετά το 12 γίνεται αορίστου χρόνου.

Πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπε ένας υπάλληλος ότι μάλλον κάποιο λάθος έχει γίνει και θα ενημερώσει.

Δυσλειτουργία προγράμματος ή λάθος χειρισμό στον εντοπισμό αυτών που δεν έχει η ΟΝ συμβόλαιο.

----------


## atheos71

To ετήσιο συμβόλαιο που έχω με την ΟΝ δεν έχει λήξει ακόμα,μετά τους 12 μήνες να περιμένω να έρθει το
έντυπο;Αόριστο γενικώς ,είναι το θέμα....

----------


## pirobola

Θυμάμαι ότι στο συμβόλαιο που υπόγραψα ανάφερε το όρο ότι μετά τους 12 μήνες η σύμβαση μετατρέπεται σε αορίστου χρόνου. 

Αν λέω λάθος με διορθώνεται οπότε κάθε άλλη διόρθωση ή μεταβολή με μεταγενέστερη ημερομηνία από την ημερομηνία υπογραφής του αρχικού συμβολαίου αυτόματα μετατρέπεται σε αποδοχή από την μεριά μου των όρων που απορρέουν από αυτό και κατάργηση του αρχικού συμβολαίου. 

Για αυτό τους είπα ότι δεν αποδέχομαι στην εταιρεία courier την αποστολή συμβολαίου που έχετε και θα ειδοποιήσω την εταιρεία να μου αιτιολογήσει το σκεπτικό της αποστολής.

Το σκεπτικό που ρώτησα των υπάλληλο βάρδιας ήταν ότι έγινε μάλλον εκ παραδρομής η αποστολή και θα μεταφέρει στους αρμοδίους για την αστοχία της αποστολής που έκανε το σύστημα.

Θυμάμαι ότι και σε μερικούς από εδώ μέσα τους είχε σταλεί ξανά συμβόλαιο αλλά αυτό το φαινόμενο νόμιζα ότι το είχαν διορθώσει οι υπεύθυνοι στην ΟΝ.

----------


## CMS

Δεν χρειάζεται να υπογράψετε κανένα άλλο συμβόλαιο ...υπογράψατε ένα (ελπίζω να κρατάτε αντίτυπο) δεν χρειάζεται άλλο ..μετά την πάροδο τους έτους η σύμβαση μετατρέπεται χωρίς άλλες τυπικότητες και έγγραφα σε αορίστου ...άλλωστε το γράφει το πρώτο συμβόλαιο που υπογράψατε ... πρακτικά μετά το έτος αν θέλεις να φύγεις ειδοποιείς την ΟΝ ...πληρώνεις τον τρέχοντα μήνα και φεύγετε ... χωρίς άλλες διατυπώσεις και κλάματα ...μην μπερδεύεστε ...

Επίσης επειδή γράφεται και ξαναγράφεται ... δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει ούτε μία περίπτωση χρήστη που να ήθελε να φύγει σε λιγότερο από ένα χρόνο και να μην έφυγε χωρίς μάλιστα να πληρώσει ούτε ένα ΕΥΡΩ πρόστιμο ... συνήθως ο χρήστης επικαλείται το πρόβλημα που έχει και η ΟΝ απλά του κουνάει το μαντήλι χωρίς πρόστιμα κτλ κτλ ... υπάρχει μία σειρά αιτήσεων από πίσω που περιμένουν ενεργοποίηση σε πόρτες από την ΟΝ ... και η ΟΝ τουλάχιστον μέχρι τώρα δεν είχε καμιά επιθυμία να κρατήσει με το ζόρι ή έστω και να επιβάλλει penalties σε χρήστες που η γραμμή τους ή το πώς κουμπώνουν έχει πρόβλημα ... το αντίθετο μάλιστα ...η ΟΝ έχει πρόγραμμα σε κάποιον που θέλει να αποχωρήσει και το κάνει εγγράφως να προσπαθήσει να τον κρατήσει με τεχνική επίσκεψη και ενδεχομένως και έκπτωση αν δει ότι η σύνδεση επιδέχεται βελτίωσης ...

----------


## nothing

το συμβολαιο που αναφερετε τουλαχιστον στην περιπτωση μου οταν με πηραν και με ενημερωσαν ειναι το συμβολαιο που εγινε τηλεφωνικα και ειναι απλα για να εχω και εγω σαν πελατης την συμβαση.ηρθε κανονικοτατα,εβαλα μια υπογραφουλα οτι το παρελαβα και οκ.δεν ειναι δηλαδη κατι παραπανω.

----------


## pirobola

Από προχθές που με πήραν από την εταιρεία courier ότι μου στέλνουν ένα θέμα ( μάλλον το συμβόλαιο ) έχω κάνει τρία τηλεφωνήματα στην εταιρεία για το λόγω της αποστολής.

Μέχρι και τώρα δεν έχω βρει κάποιον που να μπορεί να μου πει τι είναι αυτό που μου στέλνουν και από την μεριά μου δεν αποδέχτηκα το θέμα.

Τι ζητάω το ποιο απλό να μου πει κάποιος τι είναι αυτό που μου στέλνουν.

Χάρηκα και εγώ νόμιζα ότι μου στέλνουν κανένα δώρο αλλά μια κοπέλα από την courier μου είπε ότι είναι το συμβόλαιο που είχα ενεργοποιηθεί τηλεφωνικά.

Εγώ όμως την ενεργοποίηση την έχω κάνει μέσο συνεργαζόμενου και είχα υπογράψει τότε όλα τα χαρτιά.

----------


## atheos71

Η ουσία ,κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι ότι η ενεργοποίηση των υπηρεσιών είναι εύκολα αποδεικτέα.
Φαίνεται πότε ακριβώς έκοψε απ'τον προηγούμενο πάροχο και πότε άρχισες να λαμβάνεις
υπηρεσίες απ'την ΟΝ,απ'το ιστορικό λογαριασμών.Στη θέση σου θα το δεχόμουν το δέμα.

----------


## stroumfita88

να πω και την δικη μου εμπειρια με την ον!
15 ιουνιου καναμε την αιτηση..
1η ιουλιου ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμη απο την ον και ειχαμε τηλεφωνο
λιγες μερες αργοτερα εφτασε ο εξοπλισμος και ειχαμε και ιντερνετ.(γυρω στα 8mbps)
δυστυχως ειχα την ατυχια να παρω ελλατωματικο tv-box...οποτε μας εστειλαν καινουριο και πηραν το παλιο..
28 ιουλιου επιτελους ειδα τηλεοραση εκτος απο τα επιγεια ψηφιακα της ερτ (σινε,πρισμα..)
επισης στο κεντρο εξυπηρετησης οι ανθρωποι ειναι πολυ ευγενικοι..και χρειαστηκε μονο μια φορα να περιμενω σε αναμονη κι αυτο 2 λεπτα..
γενικα ειμαι ικανοποιημενη εκτος απο την μικρη καθυστερηση στην τηλεοραση..αλλα καθε αρχη και δυσκολη! 
αυτα!

----------


## atheos71

Τί στοιχεία γραμμής έχεις;

----------


## stroumfita88

αμα μου πεις και που το βρισκω αυτο ευχαριστως να σου απαντησω!

----------


## atheos71

Βάλε στο browser 192.168.1.1 για να μπεις στο interface του pirelli.
Εκεί θα δεις τα adsl info (noise margin , attenuation ... )

----------


## stroumfita88

θελει id kai password τι βαζω?

----------


## atheos71

on/on (ξέχασα να στο πω πριν).

----------


## stroumfita88

Noise Margin
 10 dB
 9 dB

Attenuation
 5 dB
 9 dB

Down Stream
 8610 (Kbps.)
 Up Stream
 1023 (Kbps.)

καλα ειμαι? βασικα δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτα..αν θες πες μου

----------


## atheos71

9 db attenuation;;;
Για πλάκα θά 'πρεπε να κλειδώνεις στα 16 mbit αντι στα 8 που είσαι τώρα.
Δες εδώ λίγο.

----------


## stroumfita88

καλο ειναι αυτο ή κακο? με τρομαζεις

----------


## atheos71

Δες το link ,να διαπιστώσεις ότι η ταχύτητα που θα έπρεπε να έχεις είναι η διπλάσια απ'αυτήν πού 'σαι 
τώρα.Έχεις μιλήσει με κάποιον τεχνικό της ΟΝ;


Off Topic


		Δεν είναι να τρομάζεις για αυτά,αν και προχωρημένη η ώρα :Razz:

----------


## stroumfita88

δεν εχω μιλησει με καποιον τεχνικο γι'αυτο το θεμα γιατι δεν ηξερα οτι μπορω να εχω μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα..
για να πιασω 16 mbit που λες πρεπει να τους παρω τηλεφωνο? ή ειιναι κατι που το ρυθμιζω εγω?

----------


## atheos71

Το ότι μπορείς να έχεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα ,εξαρτάται ,σε μεγάλο βαθμό απ'την απόσταση που έχεις απ'το dslam.Το attenuation σου (9 db) ,όπως υπολογίζεται,δειχνει ότι απέχεις 650μ. και μπορείς νά 'χεις έως και 23mbit
download.H ON δίνει ως 16 mbit ,τουλάχιστον αυτήν την ταχύτητα θά 'πρεπε νά 'χες.

----------


## cnp5

> δεν εχω μιλησει με καποιον τεχνικο γι'αυτο το θεμα γιατι δεν ηξερα οτι μπορω να εχω μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα..
> για να πιασω 16 mbit που λες πρεπει να τους παρω τηλεφωνο? ή ειιναι κατι που το ρυθμιζω εγω?


Λογικά θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις αν έχεις φίλτρα στις συσκευές τηλεφώνου κτλ. Έχεις πολύ θόρυβο για να έχεις download attenuation 9db. Αν είχες παλιότερα adsl δοκίμασε το παλιό σου φίλτρο και όχι το spliter της On Telecoms.
Σε γενικές γραμμές, θα πρέπει να έχει ένα φίλτρο σε κάθε συσκευή τηλεφώνου που έχεις στο σπίτι. Αν έχεις, ίσως κάποιο από τα φίλτρα δε δουλεύει σωστά ή κάποια τηλεφωνική πρίζα βραχυκυκλώνει. 

Δοκίμασε να βγάλεις όλες τις συσκευές τηλεφώνου που έχεις από τις πρίζες και να αφήσεις μόνο του το pirelli (χωρίς κανένα φίλτρο φυσικά), κλείσε και άνοιξε το modem και δες πάλι τις τιμές. 
Αν δεις (που μάλλον θα δεις) δραματική βελτίωση, τότε κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει στις πρίζες, στα φίλτρα ή στις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές.
Αν δεν δεις βελτίωση, τότε η γραμμή σου από το διαμέρισμα/σπίτι σου μέχρι το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ δέχεται πολύ θόρυβο.

----------


## Rajar

Hello! Είμαι ON από χτές, με τις κάτωθι τιμές...Πως σας φαίνονται? Από χτες το μεσιμέρι παίζει πολύ σταθερά.Αλλά βάσει τιμών καθαρά, δεν φτάνει τα 16 Mbps? Στο Up γιατί δεν είμαι στο 1 Mbps?

UP/Down: 975/13647
SNR UP/Down: 11/9
ATTN. UP/Down:14/28

----------


## atheos71

16 Mbps δεν τα πιάνεις με 28 db attenuation.
Eίναι θεωρητικά το μέγιστο,αλλά θα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται σε αρκετά κοντινότερη απόσταση για να τά 'χεις.

----------


## Rajar

> 16 Mbps δεν τα πιάνεις με 28 db attenuation.
> Eίναι θεωρητικά το μέγιστο,αλλά θα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται σε αρκετά κοντινότερη απόσταση για να τά 'χεις.


Μάλιστα.....Για το ελαφρώς κουτσουρεμένο upstream να ζητήσω εξηγήσεις από την ON?

Καλά μιλάμε το Pirelli είναι τρισάθλιο!!!!! Και λίγα λέω....Μα καλά...ΟΥΤΕ καν firewall??

----------


## atheos71

Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο ,εκτός αν είναι πιο κάτω πραγματικά,απ'αυτό (975 kbps) που δείχνει.

----------


## nikos93

Τωρα τελευταια ολο τετια:

----------


## atheos71

Κάτι παραπάνω από καλά!Πάντα τέτοια! :One thumb up:

----------


## nio25

Ρε παιδια στα κατω πατησια τι γινεται απο χθες που γυρισα σπιτι το τηλεφωνο εχει απιστευτα παρασιτα και το adsl συνεχεια πεφτει και με συγχρονισμο μικροτερο απ οτι ειχα πριν???γινονται τιποτα εργασιες μηπως??(κεντρο Δαγκλη)

----------


## atheos71

Μήπως γίινεται κάποια αναβάθμιση στο κέντρο σου;Υπάρχει κάποια ανακοίνωση;

----------


## nio25

Στο site παντως δεν ειδα κατι για αναβαθμιση
Ευτυχως που θα φυγω παλι αυριο ελπιζω οταν γυρισω να εχει φτιαξει αλλιως για αλλη μια φορα θα πρεπει να κανω φασαρια για το φτιαξουν  :Thumb down:

----------


## ntrim

Σε εμένα πάλι, εκτοξεύτηκε ο συγχρονισμός από τα 10 και κάτι στα 14575 με τα ίδια στοιχεία γραμμής.
Να δούμε πόσο θα κρατήσει, το Πάσχα που ξαναέγινε το ίδιο κράτησε 3 μέρες.  :Thinking:

----------


## atheos71

Να το χαρείς λοιπόν,όσο κρατήσει!

----------


## ntrim

Παρακαλούνται οι αδειούχοι να ΜΗΝ επιστρέψουν...

----------


## darax

> Στο site παντως δεν ειδα κατι για αναβαθμιση
> Ευτυχως που θα φυγω παλι αυριο ελπιζω οταν γυρισω να εχει φτιαξει αλλιως για αλλη μια φορα θα πρεπει να κανω φασαρια για το φτιαξουν


Μήπως δούλεούν τις γραμμές ενόψει αναβάθμισης ?? :Thinking: 

........Auto merged post: darax πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Παρακαλούνται οι αδειούχοι να ΜΗΝ επιστρέψουν...


...εκεί που είναι να ΜΕΙΝΟΥΝ !!!! :Clap:

----------


## atheos71

Όταν επιστρέψουν οι αδειούχοι,θα το καταλάβουμε .... θα γονατίσει το bandwith ....  :Razz:

----------


## nio25

Πηρα τηλεφωνο στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη δεν μου ειπαν κατι για εργασιες.Κανανε κατι μετρησεις(εβγαζα εβαζα τηλεφωνα κτλ..) και μου ειπαν θα με ενημερωσουν.Απο 16/1 που ημουν στο adsl πηγα 9/0,3,ανεβηκε και το attenuation up/down....κατι πρεπει να εγινε στην γραμμη ελπιζω μονο οταν γυρισω απο διακοπες να το εχουν φτιαξει  :Razz:

----------


## nikolaos7

Τώρα τον Σεπτέμβριο κλείνω ένα χρόνο που έχω την On και θέλω να ρωτήσω αν μπορώ να αλλάξω πακέτο(είμαι στο όλα σε ένα και θέλω να πάω στο ιντερνετ και τηλέφωνο) και άν μπορώ να ζητήσω νέο αριθμό τώρα

----------


## nothing

αποσο θυμαμαι πακετο μπορεις να αλλαξεις στο χρονο.για καινουργιο αριθμο δε ξερω καθολου...

----------


## Avesael

Σε πακέτο "προς τα κάτω" δεν μπορέις να πας (_Εκτός κι αν έχεις αποδεδειγμένα πρόβλημα στην παροχή υπηρεσιών IPTV_). Μόνο "προς τα πάνω".
Τώρα για νέο αριθμό, τι εννοείς; Να ζητήσεις *επιπλέον* αριθμό ή να αλλάξεις τον υπάρχοντα;

----------


## nikolaos7

> Σε πακέτο "προς τα κάτω" δεν μπορέις να πας (_Εκτός κι αν έχεις αποδεδειγμένα πρόβλημα στην παροχή υπηρεσιών IPTV_). Μόνο "προς τα πάνω".
> Τώρα για νέο αριθμό, τι εννοείς; Να ζητήσεις *επιπλέον* αριθμό ή να αλλάξεις τον υπάρχοντα;


Αυτόν που είχα κάνει με φορητότητα να τον αλλάξω και να πάρω καινούριο

----------


## nothing

συγγνωμη εγω οταν ειχα ρωτησει φιλε UltraCG7 για να αλλαξω πακετο μιας και τηλεοραση δε την χρησιμοποιω τελικα και μου ειχαν αναφερει οτι μετα το 12μηνο μπορω να το κανω αυτο.αυτο με τα προβληματα ηταν μεχρι να κλεισεις 12μηνο.τωρα αν ειχα πεσει σε ασχετο στην εξυπηρετηση δε το γνωριζω...
(ασε που δε βλεπω λογο να μην μπορεις να αλλαξεις πακετο υστερα απο το χρονο....)

----------


## brou

> Σε πακέτο "προς τα κάτω" δεν μπορέις να πας (_Εκτός κι αν έχεις αποδεδειγμένα πρόβλημα στην παροχή υπηρεσιών IPTV_). Μόνο "προς τα πάνω".
> Τώρα για νέο αριθμό, τι εννοείς; Να ζητήσεις *επιπλέον* αριθμό ή να αλλάξεις τον υπάρχοντα;


Μετά το δωδεκάμηνο, μπορείς να αλλάξεις πακέτο. Με το νέο αριθμό σίγουρα πρέπει να γίνεται, ίσως και πριν το δωδεκάμηνο, υποψιάζομαι με κάποια χρέωση, αλλά δε το γνωρίζω σίγουρα.

----------


## nikolaos7

Αν περάσει το δωδεκάμηνο σου κάνουν ανανέωση μόνοι τους για νέο δωδεκάμηνο?Ή πρεπει να τους ειδοποιήσεις να μην το κάνουν?

----------


## Avesael

Με συγχωρήτε. Είχα μείνει με αυτό που ίσχυε πριν λίγους μήνες.
Για το τηλέφωνο, αυτό που λες γίνεται.
Όσο για την ανανέωση, είναι αυτόματη και μετατρέπεται σε αορίστου.

----------


## atheos71

> Σε πακέτο "προς τα κάτω" δεν μπορέις να πας (_Εκτός κι αν έχεις αποδεδειγμένα πρόβλημα στην παροχή υπηρεσιών IPTV_). Μόνο "προς τα πάνω".
> Τώρα για νέο αριθμό, τι εννοείς; Να ζητήσεις *επιπλέον* αριθμό ή να αλλάξεις τον υπάρχοντα;


Aν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με την iptv ,αλλά θέλεις να την "κόψεις" ,μετά το 12μηνο ,δε γίνεται;

----------


## Avesael

Γίνεται.

----------


## restos

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ!!! ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΝ ΣΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ? ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΕΚΕΙ(ΝΕΟΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ) ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ ΑΝΓΙΝΕΤΕ? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ :Sorry:

----------


## intech

Ποσο μακρια είσαι απο το κεντρο του οτε?

----------


## minovg

Ποιος είναι ρε παιδιά ο default κωδικός για το ασύρματο στο pirelli της ON;

----------


## cnp5

> Ποιος είναι ρε παιδιά ο default κωδικός για το ασύρματο στο pirelli της ON;


Το default είναι "μη ενεργοποιημένο" wireless δίκτυο. Αν ενεργοποιήσει κάποιος μόνο το wireless (default ρυθμίσεις, χωρίς δηλαδή αλλαγές) είναι ξεκλείδωτο. Αν είναι κλειδωμένο, τότε δεν έχει default κωδικό. Το default SSID είναι ontelecoms

----------


## restos

> Ποσο μακρια είσαι απο το κεντρο του οτε?


                               καλησπερα ! ειμαι περιπου 1700μ απο το δσλαμ ακροπολης απο τηλεφωνια τι παιζει στην ον? και απο ιντερνετ βεβαια αλλα δεν με ενδιαφερει και τοσο η ταχυτητα οσο οι αποσυνδεσεισ! ευχαριστω

----------


## WagItchyef

Όπως έχουν τώρα τα πράγματα και με βάση τις απαιτήσεις σου (δηλαδή δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι για την τηλεόραση της ΟΝ), νομίζω καλύτερα θα είναι να επιλέξεις άλλον πάροχο, επειδή στην ΟΝ υπάρχει ένα bug και (νομίζω πολλοί χρήστες) τρώμε μόνιμα disconnects (άλλοι αποκαλούν το φαινόμενο ως απώλεια της IP διεύθυνσης).

----------


## atheos71

Aν δεν ενδιαφέρεται για iptv ,ανοίγουν οι επιλογές,αλλιώς είναι μονόδρομος (προς το παρόν).

----------


## cnp5

> καλησπερα ! ειμαι περιπου 1700μ απο το δσλαμ ακροπολης απο τηλεφωνια τι παιζει στην ον? και απο ιντερνετ βεβαια αλλα δεν με ενδιαφερει και τοσο η ταχυτητα οσο οι αποσυνδεσεισ! ευχαριστω


Αν είχαμε τη γραμμή σου θα μπορούσαμε να απαντήσουμε... αυτό όμως (όπως καταλαβαίνεις) δεν είναι εφικτό  :Smile: .

Η On εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, δεν έχει παρουσιάσει γενικευμένα προβλήματα σε τηλεφωνία και bandwidth. Όσο για το πρόβλημα με τις IPs που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω... αν ήταν τόσο μεγάλο... θα είχαμε και παραπάνω κίνηση εδώ... Είναι υπαρκτό πρόβλημα, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση γενικευμένο.

----------


## brou

> Αν είχαμε τη γραμμή σου θα μπορούσαμε να απαντήσουμε... αυτό όμως (όπως καταλαβαίνεις) δεν είναι εφικτό .
> 
> Η On εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, δεν έχει παρουσιάσει γενικευμένα προβλήματα σε τηλεφωνία και bandwidth. Όσο για το πρόβλημα με τις IPs που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω... αν ήταν τόσο μεγάλο... θα είχαμε και παραπάνω κίνηση εδώ... Είναι υπαρκτό πρόβλημα, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση γενικευμένο.


Ε, μικρό δεν είναι, και από το μέγεθος και μόνο του σχετικού νήματος, μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι υπαρκτό κατά καιρούς σε σημαντικό κομμάτι των συνδρομητών. Στη δική μου περίπτωση εμφανίστηκε σχετικά πρόσφατα μετά από 6 μήνες απροβλημάτιστης συμπεριφοράς.

Πάντως πραγματικά, όποιον δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η τηλεόραση, οι επιλογές είναι πολλές. Αλλά είναι ωραία η TV  :Smile:

----------


## cnp5

> Ε, μικρό δεν είναι, και από το μέγεθος και μόνο του σχετικού νήματος, μπορείς να πεις ότι είναι υπαρκτό κατά καιρούς σε σημαντικό κομμάτι των συνδρομητών. Στη δική μου περίπτωση εμφανίστηκε σχετικά πρόσφατα μετά από 6 μήνες απροβλημάτιστης συμπεριφοράς.
> 
> Πάντως πραγματικά, όποιον δεν τον ενδιαφέρει η τηλεόραση, οι επιλογές είναι πολλές. Αλλά είναι ωραία η TV


Δεν ήθελα να πω ότι δεν είναι σημαντικό, απλός δεν είναι γενικό πρόβλημα.

----------


## atheos71

Σε κάθε περίπτωση ,ας είναι σε μικρότερο ποσοστό χρηστών το πρόβλημα,δεν παύει να παραμένει και μάλιστα
χωρίς να επιλύεται.Πιθανόν να αυξάνεται σ'όσους βρίσκονται πάνω από 30db attn.Kαι το μόνο βέβαιο είναι,πως
την ευθύνη δεν τη φέρει η ΟΝ αποκλειστικά.

----------


## cnp5

> Σε κάθε περίπτωση ,ας είναι σε μικρότερο ποσοστό χρηστών το πρόβλημα,δεν παύει να παραμένει και μάλιστα
> χωρίς να επιλύεται.Πιθανόν να αυξάνεται σ'όσους βρίσκονται πάνω από 30db attn.Kαι το μόνο βέβαιο είναι,πως
> την ευθύνη δεν τη φέρει η ΟΝ αποκλειστικά.


Την φέρει, δε τη φέρει την ευθύνη, τελικά αυτή θα πρέπει να λύση το πρόβλημα  :Wink: 
Σίγουρα θα είναι στα θέματα μιας μελλοντικής (αν υπάρξει) συνάντησης με τους εκπροσώπους της On.

----------


## WagItchyef

Ποιος άλλος φέρνει την ευθύνη, εκτός από την ΟΝ; Το πρόβλημα οφείλεται σε software bug των DSLAMs ή/και του Pirelli.

----------


## papakion

οχι απαραιτητα  :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

To δίκτυο είναι ιδιοκτησία της ΟΝ ή του κάθε παρόχου ,μέχρι τα σπίτια μας ,στο τελικό στάδιο;
Αν ναι, φέρει η ΟΝ και η κάθε ΟΝ.Όσο για το bug που υπάρχει ,τό 'χουν όλοι οι συνδρομητές της;

----------


## brou

> οχι απαραιτητα


Ε, ανάλυσέ το λίγο... :Thinking:

----------


## cnp5

> Ποιος άλλος φέρνει την ευθύνη, εκτός από την ΟΝ; Το πρόβλημα οφείλεται σε software bug των DSLAMs ή/και του Pirelli.


Η απόδοση ευθυνών είναι λίγο δύσκολη. Αν ήταν software bug στο firmware του pirelli, θα ήταν πρόβλημα όλων μας, το ίδιο και αν ήταν πρόβλημα των DSLAMs (ίσως όχι όλων αλλά σίγουρα μεγάλου αριθμού). Το πρόβλημα όμως εμφανίζετε σε λίγους χρήστες που σημαίνει ότι παίζουν ρόλο και άλλοι παράγοντες, για τη περίεργη αυτή συμπεριφορά (όπως ρυθμίσεις στα κέντρα/modem, προβληματικές γραμμές που δεν επιτρέπουν τη σωστή επικοινωνία των modem).

----------


## brou

Σίγουρα είναι πολλοί οι παράγοντες που το προκαλούν. Αλλά γιατί μόνο στην ΟΝ; Ουσιαστικό κοινό σημείο των χρηστών που τους παρουσιάζεται, πέρα απο το >30 Att που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω δεν έχουμε βρει. 
Όσο για τις προβληματικές γραμμές, πως γίνεται να έχει εξαφανιστεί και να επανεμφανίζεται σε κάποιους; Είναι κάτι συνδυαστικό σαφώς, αλλά τι; Αν και όποτε γίνει η επόμενη συνάντηση πρέπει πάντως να είναι από τα πρωτεύοντα θέματα συζήτησης. Ακόμα και αν δεν είναι ευθύνη της ΟΝ, αποψη για το τι το προκαλεί θα πρέπει να έχουν.

----------


## papakion

> Ε, ανάλυσέ το λίγο...


Σε κάλυψε ο Κώστας ή θες να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες? :Whistle:

----------


## atheos71

Ό,τι προσπαθούν να το επιλύσουν,δε μπορώ παρά να τους το καταλογίσω.Έχουν γίνει προσπάθειες...

----------


## WagItchyef

> Σίγουρα είναι πολλοί οι παράγοντες που το προκαλούν. Αλλά γιατί μόνο στην ΟΝ; Ουσιαστικό κοινό σημείο των χρηστών που τους παρουσιάζεται, πέρα απο το >30 Att που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω δεν έχουμε βρει.



Εγώ έχω attenuation 19 dB και όμως έχω και εγώ το πρόβλημα. Μέσα στον Αύγουστο το πρόβλημα είχε εξαφανιστεί και είχα υποθέσει ότι διορθώθηκε. Με την επιστροφή όμως των Αθηναίων το πρόβλημα επανήλθε.

Οι πληροφορίες σύνδεσης μου φαίνονται στο επισυναμμένο screenshot.

----------


## CMS

Κι όμως τα νούμερα είναι λογικά και καλά ... μήπως για κάποιο λόγο κάτι συμβαίνει εξωτερικής παρεμβολής κάποια στιγμή και αλλάζει τα δεδομένα της γραμμής σου ? ίσως θα μπορούσες να ζητήσεις από την ΟΝ να παρακολουθήσουν την γραμμή σου αν έχει ξαφνικά σκαμπανεβάσματα ... πού δηλαδή οφείλονται ξαφνικές μεταπτώσεις αφού βασικά είναι σωστά τα νουμεράκια σου ...εμφανίζεται σαν πρόβλημα crosstalking παρεμβολής πάνω στην γραμμή σου αφού στις διακοπές δεν το είχες ... πόσο συχνό είναι το πρόβλημα των μεταπτώσεων αυτών ?

----------


## ntrim

> ... πόσο συχνό είναι το πρόβλημα των μεταπτώσεων αυτών ?


Σε μένα πάντως οι μεταπτώσεις (αλλαγές προς το καλύτερο) συμβαίνουν Πάσχα, Αύγουστο και Χριστούγεννα (εκλογές δεν πρόλαβα ακόμα για να τσεκάρω  :Crazy:  ).

Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά της ΟΝ και δεν το λύνουν (είτε δεν θέλουν, είτε δεν μπορούν...).

----------


## atheos71

> Σε μένα πάντως οι μεταπτώσεις (αλλαγές προς το καλύτερο) συμβαίνουν Πάσχα, Αύγουστο και Χριστούγεννα (εκλογές δεν πρόλαβα ακόμα για να τσεκάρω  ).
> 
> Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι καθαρά της ΟΝ και δεν το λύνουν (είτε δεν θέλουν, είτε δεν μπορούν...).


Συμπίπτει με τις μαζικές εξόδους; :Razz:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Κι όμως τα νούμερα είναι λογικά και καλά ... μήπως για κάποιο λόγο κάτι συμβαίνει εξωτερικής παρεμβολής κάποια στιγμή και αλλάζει τα δεδομένα της γραμμής σου ? ίσως θα μπορούσες να ζητήσεις από την ΟΝ να παρακολουθήσουν την γραμμή σου αν έχει ξαφνικά σκαμπανεβάσματα ... πού δηλαδή οφείλονται ξαφνικές μεταπτώσεις αφού βασικά είναι σωστά τα νουμεράκια σου ...εμφανίζεται σαν πρόβλημα crosstalking παρεμβολής πάνω στην γραμμή σου αφού στις διακοπές δεν το είχες ... πόσο συχνό είναι το πρόβλημα των μεταπτώσεων αυτών ?


Η γραμμή ήταν μια χαρά μέχρι τις αναβαθμίσεις σε Pirelli και DSLAMs. Μόλις έγιναν αυτές οι αναβαθμίσεις το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε αμέσως και για πρώτη φορά.

Φέτος, λίγους μήνες πριν, και πριν γίνουν οι αναβαθμίσεις, είχε κοπεί το τηλέφωνο επειδή κάποιος είχε σκάψει τον δρόμο. Τότε είχε έρθει τεχνικός της ΟΝ επειδή υποψιαζόταν βραχυκύκλωμα στο σπίτι, και έκανε μετρήσεις από το διαμέρισμα μέχρι το κουτί με τις τηλεφωνικές γραμμές της πολυκατοικίας, και τα βρήκε όλα ΟΚ. Και ζήτησαν από τον ΟΤΕ και μας έδωσαν νέα γραμμή.

Από εκεί και πέρα όλα πήγαιναν καλά μέχρι την αναβάθμιση, οπότε για πρώτη φορά παρουσιάστηκε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## jmarin

καλημερα παιδια! επεστρεψα στο φορουμ μετα απο πολυ καιρο και μπαινω δυναμικα με μια ερωτηση. Το συμβολαιο μου λιγει τον αλλο μηνα. Αν περασει το 12μηνο συνεχιζω μηνα-μηνα ή ανανεωνεται για 12 μηνες αυτοματα?

----------


## erateinos

> καλημερα παιδια! επεστρεψα στο φορουμ μετα απο πολυ καιρο και μπαινω δυναμικα με μια ερωτηση. Το συμβολαιο μου λιγει τον αλλο μηνα. Αν περασει το 12μηνο συνεχιζω μηνα-μηνα ή ανανεωνεται για 12 μηνες αυτοματα?


η σύμβαση σου γίνετε αορίστου (όποτε θέλεις φεύγεις)

----------


## jmarin

αυτο πραγματικα ειναι παρα πολυ ωραιο!!!

----------


## atheos71

Ποιά η πρόθεσή σου;

----------


## jmarin

τι εννοεις? Αν εννοεις το αν θα παραμεινω στην ον, φυσικα και θα παραμεινω γιατι ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος! Αλλα ειναι πολυ καλυτερο να ξερεις οτι με την πρωτη στραβη την κοβεις και δεν σου ζητανε και τιποτα!

----------


## atheos71

Απάντησες.
Κι εγώ "γέρνω" στο να μείνω ,αν και κάποια προβλήματα υπήρξαν,αλλά για νά 'μαι αληθής ,περισσότερο καλά είμαι παρά με προβλήματα.

----------


## jmarin

κοιτα και εγω πστην αρχη ειχα μικροπροβληματα που τα ξεπερασα γρηγορα γιατι καθησα και ασχοληθηκα. Περσυ ηταν τελειως μπακαλικο το μαγαζι αλλα τωρα εχουν στρωσε. Τουλαχιστον ετσι νομιζω

----------


## atheos71

Έτσι είναι.Έχει βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση συνολικά.

----------


## Avesael

Αυτά είναι τα stats της γραμμής με το Pirelli μετά από 6 συνεχόμενα 24ωρα.

----------


## atheos71

Mια χαρά είσαι! :One thumb up:

----------


## brou

Και Fast Path κι όλας...

----------


## atheos71

Έχει καλό attn. ...

----------


## Avesael

Ελπίζω να μη δω αύριο τα λάθη στα 100.000 και πάπαλα μετά...

----------


## atheos71

> Ελπίζω να μη δω αύριο τα λάθη στα 100.000 και πάπαλα μετά...


Στο HEC Errors;

----------


## Avesael

Για CRC μιλάμε πάντα.

----------


## atheos71

Τα διορθωμένα ..... γρήγορη αύξηση,κόλλημα,επανεκκίνηση.
Στο interleaved path αυξάνονται πιο γρήγορα ή δεν παίζει ρόλο;

----------


## Avesael

Έχω δει και προφίλ σε fast path να μαζεύει χιλιάδες σε κάθε refresh.

----------


## atheos71

Άντε επιστροφή στα restart ....
Πριν...

Μετά...

----------


## Avesael

Αυτά τα screenshots είναι με το Crypto ;

----------


## mavrofidi

> Αυτά τα screenshots είναι με το Crypto ;


ναι...

----------


## Avesael

> ναι...


Sorry... Αλλά είσαι ο Atheos71 ?  :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

Είναι με το crypto....Μάλλον ο mavrofidi το γνωρίζει το interface (αν και είναι και σ'άλλα ρουτερς) ,γι αυτό
κι απάντησε καταφατικά κι εύστοχα!

----------


## tsagod

εχουμε κανενα νεοτερο οσο αφορα την εξοδο hdmi του sagem και το 16:9...? :Closed topic:

----------


## intech

Οχι ακόμα

----------


## gkimonas

Καλημέρα σας Κύριοι

Χειμώνας ζυγώνει, ζεστούλα, θαλπωρή, ψητό λουκάνικο και γούτσου γουτσου κάτω από το πάπλωμα.  :Smile: 
Πρέπει να περάσω και σε *FULL LLU* όμως.

Θ' αφήσω τα εισαγωγικά όμως και θα περάσω κατευθείαν στο θέμα μου. 

Να τονίσω πως δεν ασχολούμαι με το *σπορ* των *παρόχων* γι' αυτό και οι παρακάτω ερωτήσεις.

Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν να περάσω σε *FULL LLU*, σκεφτόμουν για *hol* double play ή *On* Telecoms.
Λέω λοιπόν να κάνω αυτό το βήμα-άλμα θα μπορούσα να πω και να πάω στην *On* γιατί όλα στη ζωή μην το ξεχνάμε είναι θέμα τύχης, έτσι λοιπόν σκέφτομαι κ εγώ να δοκιμάσω την τύχη μου. 

Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι ως εξής:

- Πάγιο *ΟΤΕ* 15€
- *Hol adsl* στα 6M 16,90
- *Hol cosmos*, προεπιλογή φορέα, σταθερά και κινητά, συνήθως μου έρχεται 12-15€ τον μήνα.

Θα πω χοντρικά *47-50*€ τον μήνα χωρίς αναγνώριση κλήσεων μάλιστα αλλά οι ανάγκες για δωρεάν κλήσεις προς σταθερά έχει αυξηθεί, έχω και την αδερφή μου το έχει κάνει σκουλαρίκι το τηλέφωνο, θα με βάλει μέσα. :Crazy: 

Πάω στην On λοιπόν, τηλεφωνία και Internet, δεν μ' ενδιαφέρει η τηλεόραση.

- Θα μπορέσω φυσικά να έχω το *levelOne* που χρησιμοποιώ τώρα.
Από την στιγμή που δεν θέλω το pirelli, μεγάλη η χάρη του, υπάρχει μήπως κάποια έκπτωση όσον αφορά τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης, που είναι στα *65*€;

- Στο site της On στον τιμοκατάλογο αναφέρει για το ποσό των *4*€ για υπηρεσίες σταθερής τηλεφωνίας, τι είναι αυτό;

- Το όλο θέμα είναι να με ενεργοποιήσουν, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μείνω για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα χωρίς τηλέφωνο και Internet.

- Μια φίλη στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία έχει *On*, ήρθε η στιγμή μου φαίνεται να της χτυπήσω την πόρτα και να της πω: Θα μου δείξεις το *pirelli* σου.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Laughing: 

Μένω λίγο πιο πάνω από τον *intech* να σας δώσω να καταλάβετε.  :Thinking: 

Αυτά.  :Smile: 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων και με συγχωρείτε για την πολυλογία μου.  :Biggrin:

----------


## cnp5

> - Θα μπορέσω φυσικά να έχω το *levelOne* που χρησιμοποιώ τώρα.
> Από την στιγμή που δεν θέλω το pirelli, μεγάλη η χάρη του, υπάρχει μήπως κάποια έκπτωση όσον αφορά τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης, που είναι στα *65*€;


Αν το Level One που έχεις τώρα είναι ADSL2+ modem και ANNEX A (δηλαδή για PSTN γραμμή)  δε θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Έκπτωση όμως στο κόστος ενεργοποίησης δε θα δεις, άλλωστε τα 65€ (για φορητότητα) ή 95€ (για νέα γραμμή) δεν έχουν σχέση με τον εξοπλισμό.




> - Στο site της On στον τιμοκατάλογο αναφέρει για το ποσό των *4*€ για υπηρεσίες σταθερής τηλεφωνίας, τι είναι αυτό;


Στο ίδιο μέρος που διάβασες για τα 4€, αναφέρει και τι παρέχεται με αυτά τα λεφτά...

Παρακάτω θα δεις τι θα λάβεις αν αποφασίσεις να βάλεις το πακέτο τηλεφωνικών υπηρεσιών (+4€ στο μηνιαίο πάγιο, δηλαδή από 32€ το μήνα θα δίνεις 36€ το μήνα)
Φραγή κλήσεων, η οποία σας επιτρέπει να εμποδίζετε συγκεκριμένες εξερχόμενες κλήσεις.3-way calling, για να μιλάτε ταυτόχρονα με 2 διαφορετικούς συνομιλητές.Αναγνώριση κλήσεων, η οποία σας επιτρέπει να βλέπετε τον αριθμό που σας καλεί.Η υπηρεσία προσωπικού τηλεφωνητή σας επιτρέπει να ακούτε και να αποθηκεύετε πολλαπλά μηνύματα. Αυτό περιλαμβάνει εισερχόμενα μηνύματα και ένα προκαθορισμένο εξερχόμενο μήνυμα το οποίο θα ακούνε αυτοί που σας καλούνε όταν εσείς δεν απαντάτε.





> - Το όλο θέμα είναι να με ενεργοποιήσουν, υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μείνω για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα χωρίς τηλέφωνο και Internet.


Κανονικά όχι... internet και τηλέφωνο θα έχεις μέχρι και μερικές ώρες πριν την αλλαγή από ΟΤΕ σε On. Δε θα πρέπει να μείνεις χωρίς τηλέφωνο και internet για παραπάνω από μερικές ώρες, το πολύ μια μέρα. Θα έχεις όμως τις πρώτες ημέρες, μερικά θέματα με τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, καθώς θα πρέπει να ενημερωθούν όλοι οι πάροχοι (κινητής και σταθερής τηλεφωνίας) για την αλλαγή δρομολόγησης του αριθμού σου. Αυτό θα κρατήσει μερικές ημέρες (2 με 3).




> - Μια φίλη στην απέναντι πολυκατοικία έχει *On*, ήρθε η στιγμή μου φαίνεται να της χτυπήσω την πόρτα και να της πω: Θα μου δείξεις το *pirelli* σου.


Η On σας φέρνει ποιο κοντά  :Wink:

----------


## gkimonas

Μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση.  :One thumb up: 

Λέω από βδομάδα να κάνω την αίτηση, για να δούμε. :Razz: 

και μια τελευταία, το *Pirelli* μπορώ να το χαρίσω ή να το πουλήσω πριν κλείσει ένας χρόνος παραμονής στην On;

----------


## stef128

Φιλε μου απο οσο γνωιζω καλα θα κανεις να μπεις στην ον , γιατι στα πατησια εχω βαλει 2 φιλους και οι 2 πιανουν 14 μβπσ , βεβαια ο ενας απο τι μας ειπαν απο ον πιανει γυρω στα 18 μβπσ αλλα τοτε που συνδεθηκε δεν υπηρψε το πακετο των 24 μβπς και δεν θελει απο τι καταλαβα να το αλλαξει τωρα δινοντας 4 ευρω παραπανω 
στο home office ,  η καλυτεη περιοδος να κερδισεις και 2 παγια μεχρι ο τελος του χρονου οποτε τα 65 δεν φαινονται !!!!!!
Δεν λεω η γραμμη σου μπορει να μην ειναι καλη αλλα δειγμα τα πιο πανω ειναι οτι στα πατησια εχουν καλες γραμμες και αστικο κεντρο!!!!με 36 ευρω το μηνα η ον ειναι μονοδρομος ,τωρα πια που φτιαξανε πολλα με το δικτυο τους και δεν πεφτει πια συνεχεια το ιντερνετ ,εισαι και σε καλο αστικο , Καλη τυχη

----------


## cnp5

> Μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση. 
> 
> Λέω από βδομάδα να κάνω την αίτηση, για να δούμε.
> 
> και μια τελευταία, το *Pirelli* μπορώ να το χαρίσω ή να το πουλήσω πριν κλείσει ένας χρόνος παραμονής στην On;


Όχι, δε μπορείς να πουλήσεις ή να χαρίσεις το pirelli καθώς δε σου ανήκει. Η On  στο δίνει όσο είσαι συνδρομητής της, αν αποφασίσεις να φύγεις θα πρέπει να το επιστρέψεις.

----------


## brou

Δεν είναι κακό modemακι το Pirelli ρε παιδιά, αλήθεια.

----------


## atheos71

Ίσως στα firmware που βγάζουν,κάποιοι χρήστες να συναντούν πρόβλημα.
Έτσι πίστευα κι εγώ για το pirelli...ότι δεν είναι "κακό" ρούτερ!Όταν όμως βάζω άλλο ρούτερ ,γιατί αλλάζει τόσο
πολύ η κατάσταση;

----------


## WagItchyef

> Ίσως στα firmware που βγάζουν,κάποιοι χρήστες να συναντούν πρόβλημα.
> Έτσι πίστευα κι εγώ για το pirelli...ότι δεν είναι "κακό" ρούτερ!Όταν όμως βάζω άλλο ρούτερ ,γιατί αλλάζει τόσο
> πολύ η κατάσταση;


Τι ακριβώς αλλάζει; Πιάνεις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες;

----------


## Avesael

Βάλε ένα Fritz ή ένα Speedtouch και θα καταλάβεις...  :Wink:

----------


## gkimonas

Πιο αργά θα πάω στην γειτόνισσα για να δω το *pirelli* της.  :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Laughing: 

Θα σας δώσω τα αποτελέσματα.  :Smile:

----------


## atheos71

> Τι ακριβώς αλλάζει; Πιάνεις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες;


Kρατάει η σύνδεση 4-5 φορές περισσότερο απ'ότι στο πιρέλλι.Τίποτε ιδιαίτερο δηλαδή! :Whistle:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## intech

> Πιο αργά θα πάω στην γειτόνισσα για να δω το *pirelli* της. 
> 
> Θα σας δώσω τα αποτελέσματα.


Αν  μπορέσεις να μα στείλεις τα stats......

εν ολίγοις μέχρι πλατεία Κυψέλης όλα καλα..
απο την πλατεία και πάνω λόγω καλωδίωσης στα ΚΑΦΑΟ.. 
εξαρτάται απο την διεύθυνση.

----------


## gkimonas

> Αν  μπορέσεις να μα στείλεις τα stats......
> 
> εν ολίγοις μέχρι πλατεία Κυψέλης όλα καλα..
> απο την πλατεία και πάνω λόγω καλωδίωσης στα ΚΑΦΑΟ.. 
> εξαρτάται απο την διεύθυνση.


Εγώ είμαι ανάμεσα στην Δροσουπούλου και στην Αγίας Ζώνης για να καταλάβεις.  :Wink:

----------


## intech

> Εγώ είμαι ανάμεσα στην Δροσουπούλου και στην Αγίας Ζώνης για να καταλάβεις.


Κανένα πρόβλημα Κίμωνα..
Θα περάσεις Καλά.
Πολύ καλά.
Για Σιγουριά... στειλε ΠΜ η email για επικοινωνία.
Αν δεν απέχειςς 200 μετρα απο Αριστερά/Δεξια  Μηθύμνης...είσαι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!!
 :One thumb up:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Εγώ είμαι ανάμεσα στην Δροσουπούλου και στην Αγίας Ζώνης για να καταλάβεις.


Μένουμε αρκετά κοντά (ίσως και στον ίδιο δρόμο).

----------


## atheos71

> Πιο αργά θα πάω στην γειτόνισσα για να δω το *pirelli* της. 
> 
> Θα σας δώσω τα αποτελέσματα.


Τί ... *pirelli* έχει η γειτόνισσα;;; :Cool:

----------


## gkimonas

> Τί ... *pirelli* έχει η γειτόνισσα;;;


Αύριο θα πάω, γιατί την κοπάνησε για ποτό απόψε.  :Mad:

----------


## vlad

Μετα απο πολυ κοπο και ιδρωτα και με την βοηθεια δυο φιλων ενεργοποιηθηκα.Απο τησ 11-9 εωσ σημερα που ειμαι on ειμαι ευχαριστημενοσ,μονο ταινια δεν εχω κατεβασει ακομα να δω.

----------


## atheos71

Kαλές υπηρεσίες! :One thumb up: 
Τί στοιχεία γραμμής έχεις;

----------


## vlad

Up Stream 1023 (Kbps.)
Down Stream15227 (Kbps.)
και Downstream att. 16db :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

Είσαι πολύ καλά φίλε μου! :Smile:

----------


## vlad

φτου φτου να μην το ματιασω!!!!!!!!

----------


## intech

Νε τέτοια στατιστικά ολα θα πάνε καλά.  :One thumb up: 
Απόλαυσε το...

----------


## Selick

Καλησπέρα! Είναι καιρός πιστεύω να αποχαιρετήσω τον ΟΤΕ (καλός και σίγουρος αλλά ακριβός). Μένω στο Ελληνικό και είμαι 500 μέτρα μακριά από τον βρόχο του ΟΤΕ (Τερψιθέας). Μου αρέσουν οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει η ΟΝ, αλλά τελικά θα τις απολάυσω; Αρκετοί γνωστοί, μου λένε να επιλέξω Forthnet γιατί είναι πιο αξιόπιστη. Τι λέτε να κάνω;

----------


## brou

> Καλησπέρα! Είναι καιρός πιστεύω να αποχαιρετήσω τον ΟΤΕ (καλός και σίγουρος αλλά ακριβός). Μένω στο Ελληνικό και είμαι 500 μέτρα μακριά από τον βρόχο του ΟΤΕ (Τερψιθέας). Μου αρέσουν οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει η ΟΝ, αλλά τελικά θα τις απολάυσω; Αρκετοί γνωστοί, μου λένε να επιλέξω Forthnet γιατί είναι πιο αξιόπιστη. Τι λέτε να κάνω;


Κατ' αρχήν, με 500 μέτρα απόσταση, όπου και να πας θεωρητικά θα έχεις άψογες υπηρεσίες.
Μια και είμαστε στο ίδιο κέντρο, μπορώ να σου πω ότι στη δική μου περίπτωση (Άνω Γλυφάδα, πάνω απο 2km απόσταση από το DSLAM Τερψιθέας), είμαι γενικά ευχαριστημένος. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει η τηλεόραση, με το καλό να γίνεις ΟΝ :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ, στο αν σ'ενδιαφέρει η τηλεόραση,μονόδρομος η ΟΝ.Αν όχι,έχεις επιλογές....

----------


## Selick

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Μάλλον θα το επιχειρήσω!!!!

----------


## espe

Γεια χαρα!

Εχω ΟΝ εδω και κανα 4μηνο, αλλα δεν το πολυχρησιμοποιουσα. Τωρα που το επιασα για τα καλα, δεν ειμαι και τοσο ευχαριστημενος.
Internet, απογοητευτικο. Το router λεει Download 6487/Upload 960. Στο speedtest.net βγαζω 4732/742.
Τηλεοραση δεν εχω δει ακομα.
Τηλεφωνο καλα σε γενικες γραμμες, αλλα υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που ακουγονται κατι περιεργοι θορυβοι και ουτε μπορω να παρω ουτε δεχομαι κλησεις. Η ολη ιστορια θα κρατησει για κανα 5λεπτο.
Εχω το full πακετο.
Ειμαι Ν. Ηρακλειο.

----------


## cnp5

> Γεια χαρα!
> 
> Εχω ΟΝ εδω και κανα 4μηνο, αλλα δεν το πολυχρησιμοποιουσα. Τωρα που το επιασα για τα καλα, δεν ειμαι και τοσο ευχαριστημενος.
> Internet, απογοητευτικο. Το router λεει Download 6487/Upload 960. Στο speedtest.net βγαζω 4732/742.
> Τηλεοραση δεν εχω δει ακομα.
> Τηλεφωνο καλα σε γενικες γραμμες, αλλα υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που ακουγονται κατι περιεργοι θορυβοι και ουτε μπορω να παρω ουτε δεχομαι κλησεις. Η ολη ιστορια θα κρατησει για κανα 5λεπτο.
> Εχω το full πακετο.
> Ειμαι Ν. Ηρακλειο.


Τι στατιστικά έχει η γραμμή σου (SNR και Attenuation);
Μπορείς να τα βρεις στο μενού του Pirelli (http://192.168.1.1/), στην επιλογή ADSL -> Status

Πως έχεις συνδέσει τηλέφωνα και router (φίλτρα & splitters); 

Για να δεις τηλεόραση θα πρέπει η γραμμή σου να υποστηρίζει τουλάχιστον 5-6Mbps και φυσικά να μην έχει λάθη η γραμμή σου (λόγο θορύβου).

----------


## sakis1234567

ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΡΕΛΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΤΙΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΙΑΝΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ .ΕΝΝΟΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙ 15 ΕΣΥ ΠΙΑΝΕΙΣ 8 -9 .ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΖΕΣΤΕΝΕΤΕ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ. ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ? ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ  ΑΝΟΙΞΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΤΧΥΤΗΤΑ?

----------


## nnn

> ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΡΕΛΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΤΙΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΙΑΝΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ .ΕΝΝΟΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙ 15 ΕΣΥ ΠΙΑΝΕΙΣ 8 -9 .ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΖΕΣΤΕΝΕΤΕ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ. ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ? ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ  ΑΝΟΙΞΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΤΧΥΤΗΤΑ?


Μην πιστεύεις πάντα ό,τι σου λένε  :Wink:

----------


## intech

> ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΙΡΕΛΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΤΙΑΓΜΕΝΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΙΑΝΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ .ΕΝΝΟΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙ 15 ΕΣΥ ΠΙΑΝΕΙΣ 8 -9 .ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΖΕΣΤΕΝΕΤΕ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ. ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ? ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΟΙΞΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΤΧΥΤΗΤΑ?


Σου έχουμε ηδη απαντήσει στο αλλο νήμα που εβαλες ακριβώς το ιδιο ερώτημα...


Off Topic


		Διακρίνω πολυ καλο humor nnn  :Smile:

----------


## atheos71

> Σου έχουμε ηδη απαντήσει στο αλλο νήμα που εβαλες ακριβώς το ιδιο ερώτημα...
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Διακρίνω πολυ καλο humor nnn


....νόμιζα ότι ήταν ιδέα μου,ότι ξανάδα το ίδιο ακριβώς μήνυμα.

----------


## sasa_25

Παιδιά εγώ δουλεύω στην ON TELECOMS εδώ και έξι μήνες, στο τμήμα πωλήσεων και τα πράγματα είναι πολύ καλύτερα από ότι ήταν στις αρχές.Ειδικά τώρα που βγήκε η προσφορά με τους δωρεάν μήνες, έχει δεσμευτεί η εταιρεία να τους συνδέσει όλους στην ώρα τους. Διαφορετικά θα χρησιμοποιήσουν όλοι τους δωρεάν μήνες και μετά θα σπάσουν το σύμβολαιό τους λόγω κακών υπηρεσιών.Αυτό σημαίνει μεγάλη ζημιά για την τσέπη της ON και δεν τους συμφέρει,πιστέψτε με. Επίσης όποιος έχει πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα (είναι χαμηλή), αν τους πάρετε τηλ και τους πρήξετε λιγάκι, θα σας την κλειδώσουν σε μια συγκεκριμένη καλή ταχύτητα και δε θα έχετε πρόβλημα!Εκτός αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή σας οπότε θα πρέπει να τη δει τεχνικός.Αλλά πάρτε τους τηλέφωνο!!!Μην τους αφήνετε...Πρήξτε τους!!!Πάντως σας λέω ότι η ON επεκτάθηκε (ΠΑΛΛΗΝΗ,ΠΑΙΑΝΙΑ,ΡΑΦΗΝΑ,ΓΕΡΑΚΑ,ΝΕΑ ΜΑΚΡΗ,ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ) και σας λέω από ότι μας έχουν πει κι εμάς μέσα στην εταιρεία ανεπίσημα ότι θα αναβαθμιστούν πολύ όλες οι υπηρεσίες, ειδικά η TV με πολλά νέα κανάλια και καινούριες υπηρεσίες. Απλά λίγο υπομονή χρειάζεται.Δώστε της λίγο χρόνο. Δεν μιλάω σαν πωλήτρια, μιλάω σαν συνδρομήτρια της ON, που κι εγώ αντιμετώπισα προβλήματα γιατί ήμουν από τους πρώτους συνδρομητές της.Όσον αφορά την αναγνώριση κλήσεων, συμφωνώ κι εγώ μαζί σας. Όμως τόσα χρόνια που μας έπινε ο ΟΤΕ το αίμα δε μιλούσε κανείς! Επιτρέπεται να έχει τα 2 Mbps 19.50 ευρώ το μήνα;;;Δηλαδή πληρώνεις 39 ευρώ το δίμηνο επειδή έχεις internet 2 Mbps(αν είναι δυνατόν!!!)και 32 ευρώ το πάγιο της γραμμής =71 ευρώ μόνο επειδή έχεις γραμμή τηλεφώνου και internet; Συν βέβαια και τις κλήσεις που κάνει ο καθένας από μας σπίτι του. Και βγάζει και τη διαφήμιση με το γάιδαρο και τον καναπέ ότι δήθεν είναι ο πιο αξιόπιστος πάροχος ADSL στην Ελλάδα ενώ πριν λίγο καιρό άφησε τους ανθρώπους στο Βόλο(επαγγελματίες και μη) 3 μέρες χωρίς internet;;;Ξέρετε πόσα τέτοια έχουν γίνει με τον ΟΤΕ και δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος; Αυτά είχα να πω και συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα, αλλά δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι έχω ακούσει τόσο καιρό...Και δε λέω...Μερικοί από αυτούς είχαν δίκιο, αλλά όταν σε λέει ο άλλος απατεώνα, επειδή δεν έχει καλωδιακή τηλεόραση και τον ρωτάς που έχει τον αποκωδικοποιητή και σου λέει στην ντουλάπα του(!!!!!) κάτι παθαίνεις!!!!

----------


## atheos71

> ... αλλά όταν σε λέει ο άλλος απατεώνα, επειδή δεν έχει καλωδιακή τηλεόραση και τον ρωτάς που έχει τον αποκωδικοποιητή και σου λέει στην ντουλάπα του(!!!!!) κάτι παθαίνεις!!!!


Καλώς ήλθες στο forum! :Smile: 
Ειδικά σ'αυτό που αναφέρεις περί στοιχειώδους συμπεριφοράς,έχεις το αναφαίρετο να κλείσεις
τον/ην κύριο/α;;; ,δεν αξίζει η συνομιλία με άτομα μειωμένης αυτοεκτίμησης.

----------


## gate21

Παιδιά εγώ που είμαι συνδρομητής της ΟΝ εδώ και ενα χρόνο, δεν ήμουν τόσο ευχαριστημένο στην αρχή και αυτό γιατί έφταιγε ο ΟΤΕ, οσο περίεργο μπορεί να σας φανεί όταν έκανα την αιτηση με τον πατερα μου η ενεργοποίηση εγινε μετα απο 2 μηνες και μεσα σε μια βδομαδα ήρθε το internet αλλα το τηλεφωνο ουτε που μας το συνδεσαν(δλδ νεκρό εντελώς), αυτο γιατι πληρωναμε πολλά λεφτα στον ΟΤΕ και δεν μας εδιναν το αριθμο, μετα απο 4 μηνες ο ΟΤΕ μετα τις τοσες πιεσης που εκανε οι ΟΝ (αφου πρωτα πηγε στα κεντρικα της ο πατερας μου και τους εριξε τον εξαψαλω),εδωσε την γραμμη και τωρα ήμαστε μια χαρά. Σε εναν αλλο φιλο μας εκανε το ιδιο αλλα με το internet, δηλαδη του ήρθε το τηλέφωνο αλλα το internet του ήρθε μετα απο 5 μηνες.

----------


## sdikr

> Παιδιά εγώ που είμαι συνδρομητής της ΟΝ εδώ και ενα χρόνο, δεν ήμουν τόσο ευχαριστημένο στην αρχή και αυτό γιατί έφταιγε ο ΟΤΕ, οσο περίεργο μπορεί να σας φανεί όταν έκανα την αιτηση με τον πατερα μου η ενεργοποίηση εγινε μετα απο 2 μηνες και μεσα σε μια βδομαδα ήρθε το internet αλλα το τηλεφωνο ουτε που μας το συνδεσαν(δλδ νεκρό εντελώς), αυτο γιατι πληρωναμε πολλά λεφτα στον ΟΤΕ και δεν μας εδιναν το αριθμο, μετα απο 4 μηνες ο ΟΤΕ μετα τις τοσες πιεσης που εκανε οι ΟΝ (αφου πρωτα πηγε στα κεντρικα της ο πατερας μου και τους εριξε τον εξαψαλω),εδωσε την γραμμη και τωρα ήμαστε μια χαρά. Σε εναν αλλο φιλο μας εκανε το ιδιο αλλα με το internet, δηλαδη του ήρθε το τηλέφωνο αλλα το internet του ήρθε μετα απο 5 μηνες.


Αυτό που λες  είναι απλά ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ,   εφόσον σας  δώσανε  γραμμή σημαίνει οτι ο ΟΤΕ  την εδώσε  το πρόβλημα ήταν αλλού

----------


## Hunter 85

> Αυτό που λες  είναι απλά ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ,   εφόσον σας  δώσανε  γραμμή σημαίνει οτι ο ΟΤΕ  την εδώσε  το πρόβλημα ήταν αλλού


Οντως!! Μάλλον αλλού βασίζοταν το πρόβλημα!!

----------


## SyMfoRaS

Είμαι ενεργός πελάτης της ON από τον φεβρουάριο 2007.
Κοινώς Κοντεύω 2 χρόνια!
Δεν είχα γραμμή ΟΤΕ, την είχα κόψει εδώ και 5 Χρόνια (Και δεν θέλω να τον ξαναδώ στα μάτια μου τον ΟΤΕ).
Η ενεργοποίηση της νέας γραμμής από την ON έκανε λιγότερο από ένα μήνα.
Από την πρώτη μέρα λειτουργίας, έχω άψογες υπηρεσίες, με μικρόπροβληματάκια που διέρκησαν τους πρώτους δυο μήνες.
Πραγματικά με όσα διαβάζω, είμαι πολύ τυχερός.
Το τηλέφωνο είναι Ολοκάθαρο και οι ψηφιακές ευκολίες λειτουργούν άψογα.
Το Internet μου αυτη τη στιγμή είναι κλειδωμένο 15524Kbps και λειτουργεί άψογα.
Το ίδιο και η καλωδιακή τηλεόραση!
Αν κάτι εκτιμώ απίστευτα στην On, από την δική μου εμπειρία και΄την εμπειρία των δικών μου ανθρώπων που έχουν τις υπηρεσίες της,
Είναι ότι απο την πρώτη κ όλας μέρα λειτουργίας της μέχρι και σήμερα γίνεται όλοένα και καλύτερη. Εμπλουτίζει τις υπηρεσίες της και πάνω απο όλα ανεβάζει και διορθώνει οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών της.
Επειδή είμαι απο τους πρώτους που μπήκαν στην ουσία.
Είδα και έζησα ότι μέρα με τη μέρα γίνεται και καλύτερη.
Μικροπροβλήματα, αντιμετώπισα και εγώ σε αυτό το διάστημα των 2 χρόνων που βρίσκομαι στο δίκτυο της.
Θεωρώ όμως ότι το πιο εύκολο είναι να γκρινιάζουμε και να προμοτάρουμε τα αρνητικα.
Για μένα το πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι ασχολείται με τα προβλήματα και τις "αδυναμίες" της και τα διορθώνει.
Έλεος δηλαδή! Όλες αυτες οι εταιρείες, καλούνται μέσα σε ένα πολυ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, να κάνουν ότι έκανε ο ΟΤΕ μέσα σε 40 χρόνια.
Μην τρελαινόμαστε!!
Μακροπρόθεσμα, θεωρώ ότι θα είναι η καλύτερη, καθότι είμαι στο χώρo των τηλεπικοινωνιών κατα ένα τρόπο, και βλέπω τι γίνεται.



........Auto merged post: SyMfoRaS πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Παιδιά εγώ δουλεύω στην ON TELECOMS εδώ και έξι μήνες, στο τμήμα πωλήσεων και τα πράγματα είναι πολύ καλύτερα από ότι ήταν στις αρχές.Ειδικά τώρα που βγήκε η προσφορά με τους δωρεάν μήνες, έχει δεσμευτεί η εταιρεία να τους συνδέσει όλους στην ώρα τους. Διαφορετικά θα χρησιμοποιήσουν όλοι τους δωρεάν μήνες και μετά θα σπάσουν το σύμβολαιό τους λόγω κακών υπηρεσιών.Αυτό σημαίνει μεγάλη ζημιά για την τσέπη της ON και δεν τους συμφέρει,πιστέψτε με. Επίσης όποιος έχει πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα (είναι χαμηλή), αν τους πάρετε τηλ και τους πρήξετε λιγάκι, θα σας την κλειδώσουν σε μια συγκεκριμένη καλή ταχύτητα και δε θα έχετε πρόβλημα!Εκτός αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή σας οπότε θα πρέπει να τη δει τεχνικός.Αλλά πάρτε τους τηλέφωνο!!!Μην τους αφήνετε...Πρήξτε τους!!!Πάντως σας λέω ότι η ON επεκτάθηκε (ΠΑΛΛΗΝΗ,ΠΑΙΑΝΙΑ,ΡΑΦΗΝΑ,ΓΕΡΑΚΑ,ΝΕΑ ΜΑΚΡΗ,ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ) και σας λέω από ότι μας έχουν πει κι εμάς μέσα στην εταιρεία ανεπίσημα ότι θα αναβαθμιστούν πολύ όλες οι υπηρεσίες, ειδικά η TV με πολλά νέα κανάλια και καινούριες υπηρεσίες. Απλά λίγο υπομονή χρειάζεται.Δώστε της λίγο χρόνο. Δεν μιλάω σαν πωλήτρια, μιλάω σαν συνδρομήτρια της ON, που κι εγώ αντιμετώπισα προβλήματα γιατί ήμουν από τους πρώτους συνδρομητές της.Όσον αφορά την αναγνώριση κλήσεων, συμφωνώ κι εγώ μαζί σας. Όμως τόσα χρόνια που μας έπινε ο ΟΤΕ το αίμα δε μιλούσε κανείς! Επιτρέπεται να έχει τα 2 Mbps 19.50 ευρώ το μήνα;;;Δηλαδή πληρώνεις 39 ευρώ το δίμηνο επειδή έχεις internet 2 Mbps(αν είναι δυνατόν!!!)και 32 ευρώ το πάγιο της γραμμής =71 ευρώ μόνο επειδή έχεις γραμμή τηλεφώνου και internet; Συν βέβαια και τις κλήσεις που κάνει ο καθένας από μας σπίτι του. Και βγάζει και τη διαφήμιση με το γάιδαρο και τον καναπέ ότι δήθεν είναι ο πιο αξιόπιστος πάροχος ADSL στην Ελλάδα ενώ πριν λίγο καιρό άφησε τους ανθρώπους στο Βόλο(επαγγελματίες και μη) 3 μέρες χωρίς internet;;;Ξέρετε πόσα τέτοια έχουν γίνει με τον ΟΤΕ και δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος; Αυτά είχα να πω και συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα, αλλά δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι έχω ακούσει τόσο καιρό...Και δε λέω...Μερικοί από αυτούς είχαν δίκιο, αλλά όταν σε λέει ο άλλος απατεώνα, επειδή δεν έχει καλωδιακή τηλεόραση και τον ρωτάς που έχει τον αποκωδικοποιητή και σου λέει στην ντουλάπα του(!!!!!) κάτι παθαίνεις!!!!


Βρε παναθεμά σε! Τι δουλειά έχεις εδώ εσυ?
ΕΛΕΟΣ!

----------


## drunik

Σκέφτομαι κι εγώ να πάω στην ΟΝ (triple). 
Είμαι στη Φορθνετ ~ 14 μήνες, double play soho (τώρα το βάφτησαν: Economy): δηλαδή, 25 EUR +  χρονοχρέωση σταθερής τηλεφωνίας (επειδή δεν κάνουμε πολλά αστικά, καθόλου υπεραστικά, 4-5 διεθνή το χρόνο). 
Είμαι ευχαριστημένος με το Ίντερνετ που (ΚΥΡΙΩΣ) με ενδιαφέρει, και σκέφτομαι την ΟΝ, για την ψηφιακή τηλεόραση, διότι περιέργως, 5-6 κανάλια δεν τα πιάνει καθόλου καλά, και θέλω να γράφω καμιά ταινία σε DVD να την κρατάω, και δεν αξίζει μέσα στα "χιόνια".  Επίσης, ακούω με καλό αυτί, την Υπηρεσία του να βλέπεις αναδρομικά, το πρόγραμμα της TV τριών ημερών, που μπορεί να έχασε κάποιος. Είναι δηλ., κάτι σαν τηλεφωνητής σε μορφή βίντεο. 
   Αν και απ' ό,τι ακούω, από το καλοκαίρι, πριν τους Ολυμπιακούς, έχει σταματήσει αυτή η δυνατότητα για τα κρατικά κανάλια (ΕΤ-1, ΝΕΤ και ΕΤ-3)! που βλέπω συχνά. 
   Αυτό που με "φοβίζει", ή έστω, με κάνει σκεπτικό, είναι αν με την ΟΝ, θα έχω τις υπηρεσίες Ιντερνετ (ταχύτητα-σταθερότητα) που έχω ήδη τώρα, με 25 + (2-5)= 27-30 ευρώ / μήνα, με τη Φορθνετ, ή, θα υποβιβαστεί, οπότε θα στεναχωρηθώ. 
   Η χρηματική διαφορά, με την ΟΝ στα 35+4 (ψηφ.ευκολίες) = 39ευρώ, + κόστος αποστολής αναλυτικού λογαριασμού (που τόσο ο ΟΤΕ, όσο και η Φόρθνετ και ΗΟΛ, τα προσφέρουν μέσα στα πακέτα τους), είναι 10-12 ευρώ το μήνα, ή, 20-24 το δίμηνο, δεν είναι διόλου ευκαταφρόνητη, και (κατ'εμέ) "τσιμπημένη" για μόνο παροχή τηλεόρασης, αλλά, ας πούμε ότι αποφασίζω ότι και δέχομαι την κοστολόγηση αυτής υπηρεσίας, με τη δημιουργούμενη διαφορά,  το ερώτημά μου (σε μένα και σε σας - που τη δοκιμάσατε  και ξέρετε περισσότερα από μένα για τα αδσλ δίκτυα), είναι :  θα συνεχίσω να έχω την ταχύτητα (12.950/1.021) και σταθερότητα που ήδη 'εχω, με τη Φορθνετ. Και εννοείται να μην αποκτήσω και προβλήματα στη σταθερή γραμμή του τηλεφώνου ; 
Το ονομαστικό 24Mbps της Φορθνετ, θα γίνει εξαρχής: ονομαστικό 16 Mbps (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), και ΑΝ η τηλεόραση "τραβάει" κάποιο % του bandwidth (διάβασα σε άλλες σελίδες του φόρουμ, ότι στην Vivodi cable tv που είναι mpeg4, "απορροφά" 2 Mbps από τη σύνολη προσφερόμενη, ενώ, στην ΟΝ, "απομυζά" 4 Mbps, επειδή είναι mpeg2, Ισχύει αυτό ; ).  
Αν λοιπόν, στη Φορθνετ, από 24Mbps, ουσιαστικά έχω 13Mbps,  στην ΟΝ,  από 16Mbps φοβάμαι μην πέσω κάτω από τα 10.000 Κβρς, (ή και 8000) που δεν είναι αποδεκτό για τις ανάγκες μου. 

  ΥΓ. Διάβασα σε προηγούμενες σελίδες, από κάποιον που είπε ότι εργάζεται μάλιστα στην ΟΝ, ότι η εταιρεία βελτιώνεται συνεχώς, και ειδικά με την τελευταία προσφορά των 2 δωρεάν μηνών, ΑΝ κάποιος δεν μείνει ευχαριστημένος, θα μπορεί να ζητήσει να φύγει, λόγω "κακών υπηρεσιών". Να ρωτήσω, αν υπάρχει στους όρους της εξουσιοδότησης που υπογράφεται (τα ψιλά γράμματα), αυτή η περίπτωση εξόδου, σπασίματος συμβολαίου λόγω μη-ικανοποιήσεως από τις προσφερόμενες υπηρεσίες, ΧΩΡΙΣ αυτό να επισύρει το "πρόστιμο" απενεργοποίησης.  Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## brou

- Τον αναλυτικό λογαριασμό μην τον ζητήσεις, είναι τσάμπα λεφτά. Μπορείς να τον δεις στο myon και να τον τυπώσεις μόνος σου αν θες, και μάλιστα σε μορφή excel.
- Η τηλεόραση καταναλώνει ~5Μbps, *μόνο όταν παίζει* φυσικά.
- Το πόσο θα συγχρονίσεις εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες, ειδικά με την τηλεόραση όμως, είναι γενικά προτιμότερο να συγχρονίσεις λίγο χαμηλότερα απο τις δυνατότητες της γραμμής σου, για να περιορίσεις τα λάθη.
- Θεωρητικά, και να φύγεις πριν τη λύση του συμβολαίου, πρέπει να πληρώσεις τα εναπομείναντα πάγια. Πρακτικά όμως, σε όσες περιπτώσεις είδαμε στο φόρουμ, αυτό δε συμβαίνει, δεν το κυνηγάει η ΟΝ σαν πολιτική αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## SyMfoRaS

> Σκέφτομαι κι εγώ να πάω στην ΟΝ (triple). 
> Είμαι στη Φορθνετ ~ 14 μήνες, double play soho (τώρα το βάφτησαν: Economy): δηλαδή, 25 EUR +  χρονοχρέωση σταθερής τηλεφωνίας (επειδή δεν κάνουμε πολλά αστικά, καθόλου υπεραστικά, 4-5 διεθνή το χρόνο). 
> Είμαι ευχαριστημένος με το Ίντερνετ που (ΚΥΡΙΩΣ) με ενδιαφέρει, και σκέφτομαι την ΟΝ, για την ψηφιακή τηλεόραση, διότι περιέργως, 5-6 κανάλια δεν τα πιάνει καθόλου καλά, και θέλω να γράφω καμιά ταινία σε DVD να την κρατάω, και δεν αξίζει μέσα στα "χιόνια".  Επίσης, ακούω με καλό αυτί, την Υπηρεσία του να βλέπεις αναδρομικά, το πρόγραμμα της TV τριών ημερών, που μπορεί να έχασε κάποιος. Είναι δηλ., κάτι σαν τηλεφωνητής σε μορφή βίντεο. 
>    Αν και απ' ό,τι ακούω, από το καλοκαίρι, πριν τους Ολυμπιακούς, έχει σταματήσει αυτή η δυνατότητα για τα κρατικά κανάλια (ΕΤ-1, ΝΕΤ και ΕΤ-3)! που βλέπω συχνά. 
>    Αυτό που με "φοβίζει", ή έστω, με κάνει σκεπτικό, είναι αν με την ΟΝ, θα έχω τις υπηρεσίες Ιντερνετ (ταχύτητα-σταθερότητα) που έχω ήδη τώρα, με 25 + (2-5)= 27-30 ευρώ / μήνα, με τη Φορθνετ, ή, θα υποβιβαστεί, οπότε θα στεναχωρηθώ. 
>    Η χρηματική διαφορά, με την ΟΝ στα 35+4 (ψηφ.ευκολίες) = 39ευρώ, + κόστος αποστολής αναλυτικού λογαριασμού (που τόσο ο ΟΤΕ, όσο και η Φόρθνετ και ΗΟΛ, τα προσφέρουν μέσα στα πακέτα τους), είναι 10-12 ευρώ το μήνα, ή, 20-24 το δίμηνο, δεν είναι διόλου ευκαταφρόνητη, και (κατ'εμέ) "τσιμπημένη" για μόνο παροχή τηλεόρασης, αλλά, ας πούμε ότι αποφασίζω ότι και δέχομαι την κοστολόγηση αυτής υπηρεσίας, με τη δημιουργούμενη διαφορά,  το ερώτημά μου (σε μένα και σε σας - που τη δοκιμάσατε  και ξέρετε περισσότερα από μένα για τα αδσλ δίκτυα), είναι :  θα συνεχίσω να έχω την ταχύτητα (12.950/1.021) και σταθερότητα που ήδη 'εχω, με τη Φορθνετ. Και εννοείται να μην αποκτήσω και προβλήματα στη σταθερή γραμμή του τηλεφώνου ; 
> Το ονομαστικό 24Mbps της Φορθνετ, θα γίνει εξαρχής: ονομαστικό 16 Mbps (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), και ΑΝ η τηλεόραση "τραβάει" κάποιο % του bandwidth (διάβασα σε άλλες σελίδες του φόρουμ, ότι στην Vivodi cable tv που είναι mpeg4, "απορροφά" 2 Mbps από τη σύνολη προσφερόμενη, ενώ, στην ΟΝ, "απομυζά" 4 Mbps, επειδή είναι mpeg2, Ισχύει αυτό ; ).  
> Αν λοιπόν, στη Φορθνετ, από 24Mbps, ουσιαστικά έχω 13Mbps,  στην ΟΝ,  από 16Mbps φοβάμαι μην πέσω κάτω από τα 10.000 Κβρς, (ή και 8000) που δεν είναι αποδεκτό για τις ανάγκες μου. 
> 
>   ΥΓ. Διάβασα σε προηγούμενες σελίδες, από κάποιον που είπε ότι εργάζεται μάλιστα στην ΟΝ, ότι η εταιρεία βελτιώνεται συνεχώς, και ειδικά με την τελευταία προσφορά των 2 δωρεάν μηνών, ΑΝ κάποιος δεν μείνει ευχαριστημένος, θα μπορεί να ζητήσει να φύγει, λόγω "κακών υπηρεσιών". Να ρωτήσω, αν υπάρχει στους όρους της εξουσιοδότησης που υπογράφεται (τα ψιλά γράμματα), αυτή η περίπτωση εξόδου, σπασίματος συμβολαίου λόγω μη-ικανοποιήσεως από τις προσφερόμενες υπηρεσίες, ΧΩΡΙΣ αυτό να επισύρει το "πρόστιμο" απενεργοποίησης.  Ευχαριστώ.



Κατ'αρχάς θα σου πω να επιλέξεις την ΟΝ.
Σε ότι αφόρα αυτό με το αν μπορείς να φύγεις, λόγω κακών υπηρεσιών, ισχύει για ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ.
Τι περιοχή είσαι, καθότι εργάζομαι στην ΟΝ, να σου πω τι παίζει..

........Auto merged post: SyMfoRaS πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 13 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αυτό που λες  είναι απλά ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ,   εφόσον σας  δώσανε  γραμμή σημαίνει οτι ο ΟΤΕ  την εδώσε  το πρόβλημα ήταν αλλού


Υπόψιν ότι αυτό ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ.
Έχει συμβεί και συμβαίνει πολύ συχνά με πελάτες της TELEDOME.

----------


## drunik

Σκέφτομαι κι εγώ να πάω στην ΟΝ (triple). 
Είμαι στη Φορθνετ ~ 14 μήνες, double play soho (τώρα το βάφτησαν: Economy): δηλαδή, 25 EUR +  χρονοχρέωση σταθερής τηλεφωνίας (επειδή δεν κάνουμε πολλά αστικά, καθόλου υπεραστικά, 4-5 διεθνή το χρόνο). 
Είμαι ευχαριστημένος με το Ίντερνετ που (ΚΥΡΙΩΣ) με ενδιαφέρει, και σκέφτομαι την ΟΝ, για την ψηφιακή τηλεόραση, διότι περιέργως, 5-6 κανάλια δεν τα πιάνει καθόλου καλά, και θέλω να γράφω καμιά ταινία σε DVD να την κρατάω, και δεν αξίζει μέσα στα "χιόνια".  Επίσης, ακούω με καλό αυτί, την Υπηρεσία του να βλέπεις αναδρομικά, το πρόγραμμα της TV τριών ημερών, που μπορεί να έχασε κάποιος. Είναι δηλ., κάτι σαν τηλεφωνητής σε μορφή βίντεο. 
   Αν και απ' ό,τι ακούω, από το καλοκαίρι, πριν τους Ολυμπιακούς, έχει σταματήσει αυτή η δυνατότητα για τα κρατικά κανάλια (ΕΤ-1, ΝΕΤ και ΕΤ-3)! που βλέπω συχνά. 
   Αυτό που με "φοβίζει", ή έστω, με κάνει σκεπτικό, είναι αν με την ΟΝ, θα έχω τις υπηρεσίες Ιντερνετ (ταχύτητα-σταθερότητα) που έχω ήδη τώρα, με 25 + (2-5)= 27-30 ευρώ / μήνα, με τη Φορθνετ, ή, θα υποβιβαστεί, οπότε θα στεναχωρηθώ. 
   Η χρηματική διαφορά, με την ΟΝ στα 35+4 (ψηφ.ευκολίες) = 39ευρώ, + κόστος αποστολής αναλυτικού λογαριασμού (που τόσο ο ΟΤΕ, όσο και η Φόρθνετ και ΗΟΛ, τα προσφέρουν μέσα στα πακέτα τους), είναι 10-12 ευρώ το μήνα, ή, 20-24 το δίμηνο, δεν είναι διόλου ευκαταφρόνητη, και (κατ'εμέ) "τσιμπημένη" για μόνο παροχή τηλεόρασης, αλλά, ας πούμε ότι αποφασίζω ότι και δέχομαι την κοστολόγηση αυτής υπηρεσίας, με τη δημιουργούμενη διαφορά,  το ερώτημά μου (σε μένα και σε σας - που τη δοκιμάσατε  και ξέρετε περισσότερα από μένα για τα αδσλ δίκτυα), είναι :  θα συνεχίσω να έχω την ταχύτητα (12.950/1.021) και σταθερότητα που ήδη 'εχω, με τη Φορθνετ. Και εννοείται να μην αποκτήσω και προβλήματα στη σταθερή γραμμή του τηλεφώνου ; 

*ΥΓ*. Διάβασα σε προηγούμενες σελίδες, απ;o κάποιον που είπε ότι εργάζεται κιόλας στην ΟΝ, ότι η εταιρεία βελτιώνεται συνεχώς, και ειδικά με την τελευταία προσφορά των 2 δωρεάν μηνών, ΑΝ κάποιος δεν μείνει ευχαριστημένος, θα μπορεί να ζητήσει να φύγει, λόγω "κακών υπηρεσιών". Να ρωτήσω, αν υπάρχει στους όρους της εξουσιοδότησης που υπογράφεται (τα ψιλά γράμματα), αυτή η περίπτωση εξόδου, σπασίματος συμβολαίου λόγω μη-ικανοποιήσεως από τις προσφερόμενες υπηρεσίες, ΧΩΡΙΣ αυτό να επισύρει το "πρόστιμο" απενεργοποίησης.  Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## brou

Εμ, δε δημοσίευσες τα ίδια λίγο παραπάνω;  :Whistle:

----------


## nikos93

Εδω 
http://www.ontelecoms.com/on/downloads/B08.pdf
τι εννοουν _για λογους προστασιας_;

----------


## intech

> Εδω 
> http://www.ontelecoms.com/on/downloads/B08.pdf
> τι εννοουν _για λογους προστασιας_;


 
Νά μην μπορεί να μπεί στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο της ΟΝ..και  να τα κάνει "μπάχαλο".
Γιατί το Pirelli ..ειναι πανίσχυρο εργαλείο....(Με  την κονσόλα διαχείρισης, οταν είναι απόλυτα ξεκλείδωτο). " :One thumb up:

----------


## drunik

> Εμ, δε δημοσίευσες τα ίδια λίγο παραπάνω;


Έχεις δίκιο, brou... τώρα το πρόσεξα κι εγώ !!!  θυμάμαι τώρα, ότι είχα αφήσει ανοιχτή τη σελίδα (ως tab στον Maozilla), ανοιχτή, κι όταν το άνοιξα την άλλη μέρα, είδα ότι δεν είχε καταχωρηθεί, (μάλλον δεν είχε κάνει ανανέωση η σελίδα) και πιστεύοντας ότι δεν είχε καταγραφεί, ΞΑΝΑ-πάτησα το κουμπί της αποστολής του μνμ...! κι έτσι βγήκε η διπλο-εγγραφή.   :OOPS:   :Sorry:  
Κοίταξα για κάποιο κουμπί για να διαγράψω τη 2η, αλλά δεν είδα.  Υπάρχει τρόπος; για να μην φαίνονται 2 φορές τα ίδια ; 

 SyMfoRaS: 


> Τι περιοχή είσαι, καθότι εργάζομαι στην ΟΝ, να σου πω τι παίζει..


Είμαι στο Κερατσίνι, που όμως εξυπηρετείται από 2 κόμβους: ο ένας είναι ο ομώνυμος Κερατσινίου, και ο άλλος στον οποίο ανήκω εγώ είναι του "ΑΓΙΟΥ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ", που διοικητικά ανήκει στο δήμο Πειραιά. 

Και κάτι άλλο επί της ουσίας, σε σας που τα ξέρετε.  Και κοντά σας άρχισα να μαθαίνω κι ε΄γω για "attenuation" και θόρυβο SNR.  
  Βρήκα σε άλλο σημείο του φόρουμ, αυτό το *"μηχανάκι"* : "Υπολογισμός θεωρητικής μέγιστης ταχύτητας ADSL και ADSL2+" , 
που με βάση το δικο μου attenuation (30db), δίνει απόσταση 2170 μέτρα και ταχύτητα: 15.64 mbit/s.  (Και είμαι τώρα στο ονομαστικό 24 Μbit/s της 4νετ). 

Η ερώτησή μου, είναι η εξής :  τα αποτελέσματα από αυτό το μηχανάκι, είναι ανεξάρτητα από τις ταχύτητες στο δίκτυο του παρόχου ;   Επίσης, το attenuαtion εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από την απόσταση από το dslam? ή, έχει να κάνει και από το δίκτυο του παρόχου ;   Δηλαδή, Αν, αλλάξω δίκτυο, πχ, στην "ΟΝ", ενδέχεται να αλλάξει και η τιμή του attenustion που θα έχω ; 
  Η απορία μου είναι ΑΝ πάω στην "ΟΝ", (που το δίκτυό της είναι στα 16mbps),  και παραμείνει η πτώση στα 30db, θα έχω ταχύτητα 15.64 mbit/s ??? !!! δηλαδή, πιο μεγάλη από ό,τι τώρα που είμαι στη Φόρθνετ (με τα 24Mbps!) ?  :Thinking:  
Εγώ πάντως, θα είμαι  :OK:  και 	 :Cool:  *αν* έχω την ίδια ταχύτητα που ήδη έχω. 
Αλλά ΑΝ, έχω το ίδιο το ποσοστό % πτώσης που έχω με τη Forthnet...  δε λέει με τίποτα. :Thumb down:  Κι άς έχει και τηλεόραση. 
Διότι, αν από τα 24 Μβπς, που δίνει, σε μένα φθάνει το 13.5, δηλαδή, έχω ένα ποσοστό πτώσης 43%.  Αν τώρα, με την 'ΟΝ', έχω το ίδιο ποσοστό πτώσης από τα 16Μβπς, θα πέσω στα 7Mbps κι αν παράλληλα είναι η τηλεόραση ανοιχτή, και αφαιρέσουμε άλλα 4-5Mbps, πέφτουμε στα 2-3Mbps... κάτι τελείως απαράδεκτο για τη χρήση μου. 

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## brou

Το Attenuation έχει αποκλειστικά να κάνει με την απόσταση από το Α/Κ. Δεν είναι ποσοστό της μέγιστης θεωρητικής ταχύτητας που σου προσφέρει ο πάροχος. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όπου και να πας, σε ADSL2+, 30 attenuation θα έχεις. Θεωρητικά λοιπόν, πάνω-κάτω τις ίδιες ταχύτητες θα δεις και στην ΟΝ. Λέω πάνω κάτω, γιατί είναι πάρα πολλοί οι παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν τη ταχύτητα κλειδώματος, πέρα από την απόσταση. Είναι λίγο...λαχείο  :Smile:

----------


## ieros

> Το Attenuation έχει αποκλειστικά να κάνει με την απόσταση από το Α/Κ. Δεν είναι ποσοστό της μέγιστης θεωρητικής ταχύτητας που σου προσφέρει ο πάροχος. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όπου και να πας, σε ADSL2+, 30 attenuation θα έχεις. Θεωρητικά λοιπόν, πάνω-κάτω τις ίδιες ταχύτητες θα δεις και στην ΟΝ. Λέω πάνω κάτω, γιατί είναι πάρα πολλοί οι παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν τη ταχύτητα κλειδώματος, πέρα από την απόσταση. Είναι λίγο...λαχείο


Πάντως σε μια αρκετά καλή γραμμή που έχω και μετά από εργασίες του πΟΤΕ και ρυθμίσεις της ΟΝ, το Attenuation της γραμμής μου έπεσε από το 29 στο 24!!


Παραθέτω ένα σύντομο ιστορικό για να καταλάβετε πόσο ταλαιπωρεί ο πΟΤΕ τους εναλλακτικούς και κατ'επέκταση και εμάς τους πελάτες τους και πόσο καλύτερες υπηρεσίες θα μπορούσαμε να απολαμβάνουμε αν υπήρχε μια στοιχειώδης συντήρηση του δικτύου από τον πΟΤΕ..:

Όπως προανέφερα έχοντας μια αρκετά καλή γραμμή, πήγα στην ΟΝ στο Μαρούσι (εννοείται πως δεν ασχολούμαι με το 13801) να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε με τη γραμμή μιας φίλης η οποία αντιμετώπιζε σοβαρό πρόβλημα - λέγε με cross jumpering με γραμμή του ΟΤΕ ... - (για να σας κρατήσω σε αγωνία, θα σας πώ στο τέλος τι έγινε με το πρόβλημα αυτό...).

Μια που ήμουν εκεί λοιπόν τους είπα να ρίξουν μια ματιά και στη δική μου γραμμή, γιατί μετά την αναβάθμιση του firmware παρότι συγχρόνιζα χαμηλότερα (ελέω Noise Margin) - από 15,3Μb με Noise Margin 6-7dB σε 13,5-14Mb με Noise Margin 9dB -, είχα περισσότερα errors.
Μετά από ένα τεστακι που έτρεξε ο τεχνικός, είδε πως είχα πρόβλημα με τις τάσεις της γραμμής και ότι πρέπει να δηλωθεί βλάβη στον πΟΤΕ. Παρότι είχα τους ενδοιασμούς μου τελικά δέχτηκα.

Από τότε και αφού κυριολεκτικά πρέπει να έχει δοθεί γύρω στις 15 φορές βλάβη στον πΟΤΕ τους τελευταίους 2-3μήνες, έμεινα γύρω στις 10 μέρες χωρίς υπηρεσίες και όταν επανήλθαν συγχρόνιζα 0,6UP και 8DOWN με υπερβολικό θόρυβο στη γραμμή μου (τόσο που σήκωνα το τηλ. και πιο πολύ ακουγόταν ο θόρυβος παρά ο χτύπος) παρότι το πρόβλημα στην τάση είχε επιδιορθωθεί. Περιττό να σας πω το πόσο αστείες ήταν οι απαντήσεις του πΟΤΕ στις βλάβες - από ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα από μεριά του πΟΤΕ και είναι πρόβλημα παρόχου μέχρι ότι δεν έχει όνομα το κουδούνι μου..!!! -

Τελικά, μετά από ολη αυτή την ταλαιπωρία και αφού είδαν ότι δεν θα σταματούσα ούτε εγώ ούτε η ΟΝ (και μπράβο στα παιδιά) να στέλνουμε βλάβες, είπαν να επιδιορθώσουν το πρόβλημα.

Τα χαρακτηριστικά που έχει πλέον η γραμμή μου, τα βλέπετε στο προφίλ μου. Επίσης σημειώνω πως με έβαλαν σε Fast Path και ότι έχω ελάχιστα errors.

Όσων αφορά το πρόβλημα της φίλης μου, σας πληροφορώ ότι το πρόβλημα του πελάτη του πΟΤΕ είχε λυθεί μέσα σε 5 ημέρες ενώ η φίλη μου έμεινε με νεκρή γραμμή για πάνω 1,5 μήνα και αφού δηλώσαμε πάνω από 7 φορές βλάβη στον πΟΤΕ.

Όπως καταλαβαίνετε αυτά είναι απλώς ενδεικτικά για τον απαράδεκτο πόλεμο που κάνει ο πΟΤΕ στους εναλλακτικούς, ώστε να πουλάει τη δήθεν καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και να επιστρέφουν οι απογοητευμένοι από τον πάροχο τους πελάτες που νομίζουν ότι η όλη αργοπορία είναι δική του ευθύνη αφού στην τελική "δικοί του πελάτες είναι". 
Εννοείται πως οι εναλλακτικοί δεν είναι άμοιροι ευθυνών απλώς ως συνήθως ο δυνατός θέτει τους κανόνες του παιχνιδιού...

ΥΓ. Μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο το ότι τη διαχείριση του δικτύου την έχει ο ΟΤΕ και δεν έχει ορισθεί μια ανεξάρτητη εταιρεία για αυτό το σκοπό...

........Auto merged post: ieros πρόσθεσε 11 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επειδή μάλλον είναι off topic θα ανοίξω νέο θέμα...

----------


## nikos93

> Νά μην μπορεί να μπεί στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο της ΟΝ..και  να τα κάνει "μπάχαλο".
> Γιατί το Pirelli ..ειναι πανίσχυρο εργαλείο....(Με  την κονσόλα διαχείρισης, οταν είναι απόλυτα ξεκλείδωτο). "


και καλά δεν ξέρανε τις δυνατότητες του Pirelli όταν αποφάσισαν να το παρέχουν ως εξοπλισμό;
γιατί θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιούν άλλο router και να μπορεί ο χρηστής να έχει πρόσβαση σε πολύ περισσότερες επιλογές οπός firewall και αλλά
Από περίεργα όταν εννοείς "μπάχαλο" τι μπορεί να κάνει;
Ξέρεις αν υπάρχει τρόπος να το ξεκλειδώσεις

----------


## harris

> (τόσο που σήκωνα το τηλ. και πιο πολύ ακουγόταν ο θόρυβος παρά ο χτύπος)


Για όλα τα άλλα  :One thumb up: 

Απλά να σε ενημερώσω πως αυτός ο θόρυβος που άκουγες, καμμία σχέση δεν εχει με την ADSL σου  :Smile:

----------


## ieros

> Για όλα τα άλλα 
> 
> Απλά να σε ενημερώσω πως αυτός ο θόρυβος που άκουγες, καμμία σχέση δεν εχει με την ADSL σου


Τί εννοείς?
Δεν είπες κάτι τώρα...
Προφανώς υπήρχε πρόβλημα, γι αυτό συγχρόνιζε τόσο χαμηλά η ADSL και είχα θορυβο στο τηλέφωνο.

Πάντως μας ρίχνει πολύ δούλεμα ο ΟΤΕ... και βέβαια οι περισσότεροι το τρώνε και έχουνε να λένε τα καλύτερα για τον 'αξιόπιστο' ΟΤΕ και τα χειρότερα για τους 'απαράδεκτους' εναλλακτικούς, των οποίων βέβαια τα πιο πολλά προβλήματα οφείλονται στον ΟΤΕ...
Επίσης ο 'καταπληκτικός' ΟΤΕ είναι τόσο πρωτοποριακός, που σε σπίτι που έχω στην Πεντέλη (ναι αυτό το άγνωστο χωριό στην παραμεθώριο... :Razz: ), εκ των 2 γραμμών που έχω, η μία είναι ΦΕΡΕΣΥΧΝΟ :Embarassed:  (και δεν μου την αλλάζει γιατί λέει δεν υπάρχουν γραμμές) ενώ η άλλη (η οποία ήταν κι αυτή φερέσυχνο και την άλλαξα μετά από πολύ κόπο και μεγάλα μέσα...) έχει το εκπληκτικό Αttenuation 59dB και πιάνει μετά κόπων και βασσάνων την εξωφρενική ταχύτητα του 1Mb  :Respekt: 

Για όλους εσάς λοιπόν που βρίζετε τους εναλλακτικούς και εύχεστε να κλείσουν επιτέλους, ελπίζω να καταλαβένετε πως αν δεν ήταν κι αυτοί, ακόμα ISDN θα είχαμε - η 'υψηλή' κοινωνία, γιατι ο κοσμάκης PSTN με 33,3Κb/s....- :Thumb down: 


ΥΓ. Να ξεκαθαρίσω πως κι εγώ δεν έχω και τις κάλυτερες των εντυπώσεων για τους εναλλακτικούς (μάλλον το αντίθετο..), αλλά άποψή μου είναι πως τουλάχιστον η ΟΝ προσπαθεί για το καλύτερο και καμία σχέση δεν έχει με τους άλλους μεγαλύτερους και παλαιότερους παρόχους - forthnet :Twisted Evil: , tellas :Whistle: , hol :ROFL:  - και γι αυτό ελπίζω να καταφέρει να παραμείνει ανεξάρτητη και υγειής.

----------


## gkimonas

Σήμερα το πρωί με ενεργοποίησαν...... :Biggrin: 





 :Yahooooo:

----------


## nnn

Μεγειές.

----------


## CMS

> Σήμερα το πρωί με ενεργοποίησαν......


Καλά που το κατάλαβες ... :Wink: 

Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση ... τουλάχιστον άξιζε η αναμονή της νύφης ... :Cool:

----------


## gkimonas

Για να κλείσουμε και τα στόματα των προβοκατόρων, έβαλα το *πιρελίδιο* και η γραμμή μου είναι κορυφή.... :Smoker: 





 :Razz:

----------


## atheos71

Καλορίζικος.....Υποθέτω πώς δε "μαζεύεις" πολλά λάθη.....Ανέβασε και μια φωτό μ'αυτά ,στο 24ωρο.

----------


## darax

Καλορίζικος..... :One thumb up:

----------


## William Wallace

Είχα κάνει αίτηση πριν 2 εβδομάδες περίπου, ενεργοποιήθηκε χθες, σήμερα συνέδεσα τον εξοπλισμό και έχω τις εξής παρατηρήσεις:

1) Attenuation έχω 38, και έχει κλειδώσει 6609 kbps download και 824 kbps upload.. Δεν είναι κάπως λίγο??
2) (και βασικότερο) Όταν πχ είχα ένα torrent να κατεβαίνει, κατέβαζε με 600 kb/sec περίπου έχοντας σταθερή ταχύτητα, ενώ όταν άνοιξα την τηλεόραση (η οποία παρεπιπτόντως έχει πολύ καλή ποιότητα με μία πρώτη ματιά  :One thumb up: ) η ταχύτητα έπεσε στα 100 και κάτι kb/sec.. Τόσο τρομακτική διαφορά η τηλεόραση??  :Thinking: Συμβαίνει σε πολλούς??? Ρωτάω γιατί με ενδιαφέρει πολύ η τηλεόραση γιατί στην περιοχή που μένω (Άνω Κυψέλη) το σήμα από την κεραία είναι απαίσιο!!

----------


## tjader

> Είχα κάνει αίτηση πριν 2 εβδομάδες περίπου, ενεργοποιήθηκε χθες, σήμερα συνέδεσα τον εξοπλισμό και έχω τις εξής παρατηρήσεις:
> 
> 1) Attenuation έχω 38, και έχει κλειδώσει 6609 kbps download και 824 kbps upload.. Δεν είναι κάπως λίγο??
> 2) (και βασικότερο) Όταν πχ είχα ένα torrent να κατεβαίνει, κατέβαζε με 600 kb/sec περίπου έχοντας σταθερή ταχύτητα, ενώ όταν άνοιξα την τηλεόραση (η οποία παρεπιπτόντως έχει πολύ καλή ποιότητα με μία πρώτη ματιά ) η ταχύτητα έπεσε στα 100 και κάτι kb/sec.. Τόσο τρομακτική διαφορά η τηλεόραση?? Συμβαίνει σε πολλούς??? Ρωτάω γιατί με ενδιαφέρει πολύ η τηλεόραση γιατί στην περιοχή που μένω (Άνω Κυψέλη) το σήμα από την κεραία είναι απαίσιο!!



Καλημέρα,

1. Θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να είχες συγχρονίσει αρκετά παραπάνω από τα 6609kbps. Λογικά πρέπει να έχεις αρκετό θόρυβο στη γραμμή, αλλά πριν πάρεις τηλέφωνο την ΟΝ για να έρθει να μετρήσει την ποιότητα της γραμμής σου, μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και μερικά πράγματα από μόνος σου:
Το έχεις συνδέσει χωρίς τηλέφωνο, splitter, φίλτρο; Το pirelli είναι πάνω στην κεντρική πρίζα του σπιτιού; Ποιο firmware τρέχει το router? 
2. Η τηλεόραση για να παίζει καλά χρειάζεται 5-6Mbps, άρα λογικό είναι να πέφτει η ταχύτητα από την στιγμή που συγχρονίζεις στα 6Mbps.

----------


## William Wallace

Έχω συνδέσει το splitter που έδινε μαζί η On στην τηλεφωνική πρίζα, και από εκεί σύνδεσα router και τηλεφωνική συσκευή χωρίς φίλτρα. Το τηλέφωνο κι ας μήν έβαλα φίλτρο ακούγεται καλά, χρειάζεται μήπως φίλτρο για το καλώδιο που πάει στο router?  Noise margin 9 db βλέπω ό,τι έχω..

----------


## tjader

> Έχω συνδέσει το splitter που έδινε μαζί η On στην τηλεφωνική πρίζα, και από εκεί σύνδεσα router και τηλεφωνική συσκευή χωρίς φίλτρα. Το τηλέφωνο κι ας μήν έβαλα φίλτρο ακούγεται καλά, χρειάζεται μήπως φίλτρο για το καλώδιο που πάει στο router?  Noise margin 9 db βλέπω ό,τι έχω..


Όχι, μην βάλεις το φίλτρο στο καλώδιο του router, θα γίνουν χειρότερα τα πράγματα. 
Η συνδεσμολογία που έχεις είναι σωστή. Απλά με ένα μόνο καλώδιο σύνδεσε τη μια άκρη στην πρίζα και στην άλλη άκρη το router, χωρίς φίλτρο, χωρίς splitter. Έτσι δε θα έχεις τηλέφωνο, αλλά σε περίπτωση που συγχρονίσεις καλύτερα, σημαίνει ότι φταίει το splitter. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση είτε αγοράζεις καινούργιο splitter, ή συνδέεις το τηλέφωνο σε άλλη πρίζα του σπιτιού (αν υπάρχει).

----------


## WagItchyef

> Έχω συνδέσει το splitter που έδινε μαζί η On στην τηλεφωνική πρίζα, και από εκεί σύνδεσα router και τηλεφωνική συσκευή χωρίς φίλτρα.


Αν τα σύνδεσες στις σωστές υποδοχές του splitter, είναι ΟΚ.

Τι Noise Margin/Attenuation έχεις;

----------


## William Wallace

9 db noise margin, 38 db attenuation (downstream και τα δύο).

Άλλαξα το καλώδιο σύνδεσης του router με το splitter και η ταχύτητα ανέβηκε στα 7700 περίπου.. Όταν δοκίμασα να συνδέσω το καλώδιο απευθείας στην τηλεφωνική πρίζα η ταχύτητα ήταν ίδια. Άρα ο splitter είναι μια χαρά. Πάντως με την αλλαγή του τηλεφωνικού καλωδίοτ κέρδισα 1 mbit, κάτι είναι κι αυτό..!

----------


## WagItchyef

> 9 db noise margin, 38 db attenuation (downstream και τα δύο).
> 
> Άλλαξα το καλώδιο σύνδεσης του router με το splitter και η ταχύτητα ανέβηκε στα 7700 περίπου.. Όταν δοκίμασα να συνδέσω το καλώδιο απευθείας στην τηλεφωνική πρίζα η ταχύτητα ήταν ίδια. Άρα ο splitter είναι μια χαρά. Πάντως με την αλλαγή του τηλεφωνικού καλωδίοτ κέρδισα 1 mbit, κάτι είναι κι αυτό..!



Ρίξε μια ματιά στα ακόλουθα:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48807

http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php


Σε έχουν συνδεδεμένο με ADSL2+ ή ADSL σκέτο;

Αυτό φαίνεται στο τμήμα "STATUS" του router.

----------


## William Wallace

G.992.5 (ADSL2+) / Interleaved Path μου λέει..

Πάντως από τις παραπάνω σελίδες φαίνεται ότι αν είχα ADSL τότε η ταχύτητά μου είναι αυτή που έχω, ενώ αν είχα ADSL2+ τότε θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζει στα 12 mbit.. Αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω.. Επίσης, όταν μπαίνω στην σελίδα του router η ταχύτητα αλλάζει, μπορεί να είναι 7760 την πρώτη φορά, 7685 την δεύτερη κλπ.. Σχετικά κοντά πάντως οι αλλαγές..

----------


## kapone33

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης,απο μερα σε μερα περιμενω ενεργοποιηση στην on στο πακετο ολα σε ενα με τηλεοραση.στην περιοχη που βρισκομαι δεν μπορω να δω καναλια με τη κεραια μου αυτο το προβλημα θα το εχω και με τον αποκωδικοποιητη?δεν νομιζω ετσι γιατι τα καναλια της on ειναι ιντερνετικα αν δεν κανω λαθος?να πω οτι ημουν στην nova και εφυγα λογω των χρεωσεων ο λογος που ημουν ηταν οτι εβλεπα τα παντα αψογα γιατι αλλιως ουτε νετ δεν εβλεπα.ευχαριστω

----------


## darax

Μερικά παίζουν καλά ,μερικά όχι και τόσο.Παίζουν ρόλο πολλοί λόγοι πάντως για να παίζει καλά..

----------


## WagItchyef

> θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης,απο μερα σε μερα περιμενω ενεργοποιηση στην on στο πακετο ολα σε ενα με τηλεοραση.στην περιοχη που βρισκομαι δεν μπορω να δω καναλια με τη κεραια μου αυτο το προβλημα θα το εχω και με τον αποκωδικοποιητη?δεν νομιζω ετσι γιατι τα καναλια της on ειναι ιντερνετικα αν δεν κανω λαθος



Ναι, είναι μέσω Internet.

Αν θες τα ψηφιακά (Cine+, Sport+, Prisma, ΡΙΚ), για αυτά τα 4 χρειάζεσαι κεραία, ο αποκωδικοποιητής λειτουργεί και σαν ψηφιακός αποκωδικοποιητής για να βλέπεις τα 4 ψηφιακά μέσω κεραίας.

----------


## semaggm

Γειά χαρά σε όλους.

Είμαι on για περίπου ένα χρόνο τώρα, με το πλήρες πακέτο. 
Όλα ήταν μια χαρά έχοντας upload ~ 1000 kbps και download ~ 15700 kbps.
Εδώ και μερικές μέρες όλα άλλαξαν χωρίς εν γνώση μου να έχει γίνει κάποια αλλαγή και τα upload ~ 800 kbps και download ~ 14000 kbps.
Δεν κατάλαβα κάποιο πρόβλημα στην σύνδεση αλλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω και τους υπόλοιπους αν έχουν καταλάβει κάτι.

Επίσης σε ενός φίλου, νέος συνδρομητής, το pirelli είδα ότι έχει και ένα Firewall στο μενού του web interface που δεν έχει το δικό μου.

Ευχαριστώ να είστε καλά!

semag

----------


## William Wallace

4 μέρες στην On και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πότε θα κλειδώσει η ταχύτητα στην διεύθυνση του router. Τη μία είναι 7600, την άλλη 6600, την άλλη 7000, τώρα γράφει την χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα από τότε που ενεργοποιήθηκε η On, 6224 kbps. Από την άλλη το upload σταθερό στα 824.. Πάντως η ταχύτητα μου φαίνεται πολύ χαμηλή, δεδομένου ότι έχει Attenuation 38 & Noise Margin 9..

Άραγε η χαμηλή ταχύτητα και κυρίως η αστάθεια στην ταχύτητα οφείλεται στις πρώτες μέρες που είναι ενεργή η ON???

----------


## brou

Δεν θα κλειδώσει. Η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού αλλάζει δυναμικά προκειμένου να μένει το Noise Margin στο 9. Αν παρατηρείς συνεχείς αλλαγές, ο λόγος είναι θόρυβος στη γραμμή σου.

----------


## stef128

Να παρεις τηλ το 13802 να σε κλειδωσουν αυτοι σταθερα καπου και θα μεινει μονιμα εκει

Επισης σε καθε τηλεφωνικη μπριζα πρεπει να εχεις φιλτρα  ( σαν αυτο που εχει ο εξοπλισμος αλλα αυτο ειναι σπλιτερ ) , τα 8 που πιανεις μαξιμουμ δεν ειναι λιγα συμφωνα με attenuation 38 , και απο τι το κοβω μαλλον για 7200 το πολυ σε βλεπω να σε κλειδωνουν για να μην εχεις αποσυνδεσεις ( το online λαμπακι σβηνει για παντα )  και να εχεις και τηλεοραση της προκοπης

----------


## nikos93

Την νεα επιλογη _Ρυθμίσεις γραμμής_ που εχει στο _my on_ την εχει δει κανεις;

----------


## spiros315

Πηγαίνετε στις ρυθμίσεις γραμμής και σετάρετε την έτσι όπως πρέπει.Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στην ON.

----------


## nikos93

> Πηγαίνετε στις ρυθμίσεις γραμμής και σετάρετε την έτσι όπως πρέπει.Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στην ON.


Οταν λες ετσι οπως πρεπει εννοεις την τελευταια επιλογη;

----------


## spiros315

Ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες του καθενός.Προτιμώ το fast path με συγχρονισμό κάτω από 14 και όλα παίζουν άψογα και τα on line games ακόμα καλύτερα.Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας,κάθε γραμμή θα πρέπει να συγχρονίζεται ανάλογα με τα στατιστικά της και τις ανάγκες του χρήστη.

----------


## nikos93

Απο τις 5 επιλογες τι ειναι η καθε μια

----------


## WagItchyef

Μου φαίνεται ότι η ΟΝ βελτιώνεται θεαματικά (προς το παρόν).

----------


## Delijohn

Μόλις το είδα κι εγώ! Έχω μείνει!  :One thumb up: 
Εμένα δεν έχει περαστεί ακόμα η μεταφρασμένη έκδοση βέβαια..

----------


## WagItchyef

Δεν λέει και ποιο είναι το default (φαντάζομαι η επιλογή 2).

Πολύ καλή υπηρεσία αυτή, ότι πρέπει για power users. 

Αυτά πρέπει να είναι τα προφίλ που έχουν οι τεχνικοί της ΟΝ, υποθέτω.

----------


## Delijohn

το πρώτο φυσικά.. στο οποίο συγχρονίζει όσο ψηλά γίνεται κι απλά μαζεύει λαθάκια!

----------


## WagItchyef

> το πρώτο φυσικά.. στο οποίο συγχρονίζει όσο ψηλά γίνεται κι απλά μαζεύει λαθάκια!


Το πρώτο φαντάζομαι είναι fast path, και το δεύτερο interleaved path.

........Auto merged post: WagItchyef πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

nikos93 καλύτερα ξεκίνα νέο thread στο forum της ΟΝ, για να το προσέξουν και οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## brou

Κάντε ένα κλικ στις επιλογές, εξηγεί περισσότερα  :Smile:

----------


## eveonline1

> Μου φαίνεται ότι η ΟΝ βελτιώνεται θεαματικά (προς το παρόν).


Με τόσες πολλές ακυρώσεις που είχαν τους περασμένους μήνες, φαίνεται ότι ευαισθητοποιήθηκαν οι άνθρωποι της ΟΝ  :Wink:  
... κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ...

----------


## WagItchyef

Παιδιά με το που επέλεξα το profile 1 (Fast Path) για τις ρυθμίσεις στη γραμμή μου στο My ON, σταμάτησε το "κόλλημα του router" ή αλλιώς "χάσιμο της IP". 

Πρέπει να είναι κάποιο bug στο default profile της ΟΝ, και στην ουσία το πρόβλημα ήταν στο DSLAM και όχι στο router.

----------


## nikolaos7

Εμένα γιατί δεν μου έχει για να τα επιλέξω?Τα δείχνει κανονικά αλλά δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω τις ρυθμίσεις

----------


## WagItchyef

> Εμένα γιατί δεν μου έχει για να τα επιλέξω?Τα δείχνει κανονικά αλλά δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω τις ρυθμίσεις


Είναι γκρίζα;

----------


## nikolaos7

> Είναι γκρίζα;


Ναί.Είναι επειδή δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί;

----------


## WagItchyef

> Ναί.Είναι επειδή δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί;


Πρέπει να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο, για να στο ξεμπλοκάρουν. Δεν ξέρω γιατί συμβαίνει στην περίπτωση σου.


Στην δική μου περίπτωση ήταν γκρίζα όταν είχα δηλώσει βλάβη στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή και είχαν σκοπό να την φτιάξουν. Τελικά δεν ήταν βλάβη του τηλεφώνου, αλλά είχε μισοβγεί ένα τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο στο σπίτι και δεν έκανε επαφή.

Όταν τους ενημέρωσα για αυτό, και μου επανέφεραν το τηλέφωνο, οι επιλογές στο My On δούλεψαν κανονικά.

----------


## Space2006

Σήμερα συνδέθηκα και εγώ στην Οn έπειτα από ένα μεγάλο διάστημα κοροϊδίας από τον ΟΤΕ σχετικά με την 24 σύνδεση μου adsl (συγχρόνιζε στα 11,5 από 19,5 mbit που άντέχει η γραμμή - με παραδοχή του τεχνικού τους ότι χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση το DSLAM).

Πρώτες εντυπώσεις: το τηλέφωνο χειρότερο (πιό χαμηλή ένταση, όχι όμως παράσιτα).

Η ποιότητα του internet σαφώς ανώτερη. Η γραμμή συγχρόνισε στα 16.381 σταθερά.

Επειδή είναι η πρώτη φορά που χρησιμοποιώ wireless σύνδεση ξέρετε τι πρέπει να κάνω από άποψη ασφαλείας; Άλλαξα ήδη τον κωδικό από το web interface. Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο;

Τώρα πρέπει να βρω και πως ανοίγουν ports ...

----------


## WagItchyef

> Επειδή είναι η πρώτη φορά που χρησιμοποιώ wireless σύνδεση ξέρετε τι πρέπει να κάνω από άποψη ασφαλείας; Άλλαξα ήδη τον κωδικό από το web interface. Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο;


Να χρησιμοποιήσεις το WPA2:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...3&postcount=10

----------


## Space2006

> Να χρησιμοποιήσεις το WPA2:
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...3&postcount=10


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Space2006

Καλησπέρα,

επειδή ψάχνω χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει ένα link με οδηγίες για άνοιγμα ports στο pirelli;

----------


## WagItchyef

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> επειδή ψάχνω χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει ένα link με οδηγίες για άνοιγμα ports στο pirelli;


Θα πας στο Nat::Vritual Server, στην LAN IP address θα βάλεις την IP του PC σου στο τοπικό δίκτυο (σε εμένα 192.168.1.2), στο Protocol Type θα επιλέξεις ποιο/ποια προτόκολλα θες, στο LAN Port θα βάλεις το port του PC σου, και στο Public Port θα βάλεις το port του router. Επίσης θα επιλέξεις την επιλογή Enable και θα κάνεις Add.

----------


## Space2006

> Θα πας στο Nat::Vritual Server, στην LAN IP address θα βάλεις την IP του PC σου στο τοπικό δίκτυο (σε εμένα 192.168.1.2), στο Protocol Type θα επιλέξεις ποιο/ποια προτόκολλα θες, στο LAN Port θα βάλεις το port του PC σου, και στο Public Port θα βάλεις το port του router. Επίσης θα επιλέξεις την επιλογή Enable και θα κάνεις Add.


Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

Ξέρεις τι σκεφτόμουν . . . Διάβαζα χθες τις οδηγίες σου για ενεργοποίηση του WAP2 και σε κάποιο σημείο λες:  "Και μερικοί κωδικοί για να έχετε να χρησιμοποιήσετε, που έχουν παραχθεί από το apg του Linux. Η κάθε γραμμή είναι και ένας κωδικός:" και έπειτα παραθέτεις μία λίστα από κωδικούς. Επέλεξα έναν από αυτούς.

Σήμερα για να συνδεθώ ασύρματα από το notebook τα Vista μου ζήτησαν και εισήγαγα αυτό τον κωδικό. Όμως (άκου σενάριο), έστω ότι υπάρχει κάποιος κακόβουλος χρήστης του adslgr, ο οποίος όποτε εντοπίζει secure ασύρματο δίκτυο της on telecoms δοκιμάζει να εισέλθει με αυτά τα κλειδιά που εσύ έχεις δώσεις εδώ δημόσια.

Η ερώτηση είναι: μπορώ να δημιουργήσω και εγώ κάποιους τέτοιους κωδικούς και να τους χρησιμοποιήσω; Αν ναι, πως;

edit: έχω σε ένα partition μια "ξεχασμένη" εγκατάσταση ubuntu. Οπότε ακόμα και αν απαιτείται κάποια ενέργεια σε linux μπορώ να την δοκιμάσω.

----------


## WagItchyef

Μπορείς απλά να χρησιμοποιήσεις το apg.

----------


## mmoukiou

Για να μην ανοίγω καινούριο θέμα, ποστάρω εδώ. Ειναι κανείς συνδρομητής στην on στην περιοχή του Πόρτο Ράφτη? Μια φίλη δέχτηκε την προσφορά της On και κάνει το άλμα από ΟΤΕ, στον οποίο είχε την παρωχημένη 1024/256. Της είπαν πως δεν θα μείνει ούτε μια μέρα χωρίς γραμμή, η μετάβαση θα γίνει ομαλότατα και θα παραλάβει εξοπλισμό σε 10 μέρες. Βασικά ρωτώ πιό πολύ για το αν μεταφέρεται η σύνδεση από τον ένα πάροχο στον άλλο τόσο εύκολα. Και αν κάποιος φίλος από την περιοχή έχει on θα με βοηθούσαν οι εντυπώσεις του.

----------


## stef128

Η γραμμη συνηθως μεταφερεται κανονικα με διακοπη μισης ωρας , αλλα την πρωτη μερα ενδεχεται να μην εχει εισερχομενες κλησεις (καλει αλλα δεν χτυπαει σπιτι ) . Η μεταβαση γινεται μεσα σε ενα μηνα , ανεξαρτητα απο τον εξοπλισμο που στον φερνουν σε 10 μερες , και μολις καταλαβει οτι εχει συνδεθει ας βαλει επανω το μοντεμ και να περιμενει 1 με 2 ωρες να παρει ρυθμισεις απο τα κεντρικα . 
Απαραιτητα να εχει φιλτρα σε ολες τις τηλεφωνικες μπρριζες γιατι αλλιως θα εχει θορυβο στην γραμμη 
θα της στειλουν μυνημα στο κινητο με τις ημερομηνιες ενεργοποιησης , οποτε σε αυτες τις μερες μπορει να καλει το 134 οπου εαν βγαινει η on telecoms  σημαινει οτι συνδεθηκε 
2117003801 δωρεαν οταν συνδεθει για τμ.εξυπ.πελατων  ( το 13801 χρεωνεται ) και 13802 δωρεαν τεχνικοι της on .

----------


## mmoukiou

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. Μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί θα γράψω και εντυπώσεις από Πόρτο Ράφτη (πρέπει να είναι "φρέσκια" η on εκεί)

----------


## nikos93

Χτες είδα σε μια διαφήμιση της on στην τηλεόραση ότι δίνει internet 24 mbps
Ισχύει κάτι τέτιο;

----------


## stef128

Ναι ισχυει δινει τα 24 στο προγραμμα on office , απεριοριστα αστικα υπεραστικα και 15 χωρες και ολες τις τηλεφωνικες υπηρεσιες με 40 ευρω , σε βαζουνε σε fast προφιλ οπου εχει καλυτερα pings ακομα και απο forthnet  και οσο σηκωνει η γραμμη σου πχ 19 , τηλεοραση ομως δεν εχει το πακετο αυτο λογω του μεχρι 24 σε fast

Mαλιστα μας δινουν την δυνατοτητα για οποιον θελει να αλλαξει απο 3play 16  σε 2play 24  αλλαζοντας στο on office

----------


## nikolaos7

Από την Παρασκευή έχω αποσυνδέσεις και χαμηλές ταχύτητες.Οι αποσυνδέσεις ήταν κάθε 10λεπτο.Τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο και μου λένε θα επικοινωνήσει τεχνικός μαζί σας.Τίποτα κανείς δεν με πήρε.Το σάββατο ξαναπαίρνω και μου λένε θα το προωθήσω σε τεχνικό το πρόβλημα σας και θα σας πάρουν.Εάν το πρόβλημα δεν λυθεί και αυτή την εβδομάδα μάλλον θα πάω σε άλλο πάροχο.

----------


## stef128

1ον εχεις παντου φιλτρα στις συσκευες σου ? καθε φορα που σηκωνεις τηλ πεφτει το νετ? καμμια μπριζα που βραχυκυκλωνει? ? τους πηρες τηλ να σε κλειδωσουν στα 6 , γιατι με τετοιο attenuation  δεν παιζει για παραπανω !!!!!
Κανε αυτα και μετα πες μας αποτελεσματα , το εαν θα πας σε αλλο παροχο εδω στο forum δεν σταναχωριετε κανεις , μονο η on !!!!!!!!!!!!!

13802 ειναι οι τεχνικοι οχι 13801!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikolaos7

Μα από την αρχή είμαι κλειδωμένος στα 6.Σωστά είναι τα φιλτράκια.Τόσο καιρό πως ήταν μια χαρά η συνδεσή μου;

----------


## stef128

Συγγνωμη που θα στο πω αλλα και με το ρευμα ετσι γινεται , το βραχυκυκλωμα δεν το κανει οποτε θες εσυ αλλα οποτε θελει αυτο ,  βγαλτα ολα και αφησε το μοντεμ μονο του πανω στην γραμμη χωρις φιλτρο χωρισ τιποτα ( καμμια συσκευη αλλη,ουτε φιλτρα ) , Εαν παλι εχεις τα ιδια κατι συμβαινει ( πχ τα φιλτρα εχουν ζωη 8 με 12 μηνες ) 
13802  τεχνικους 8 με 8 το βραδυ και ειναι και δωρεαν απο on !!! Ας κοιταξουν την γραμμη σου επιτοπου  !!!!!!!

ΚΑΙ φιλε μου προηγουμενος ειδα τα στατιστικα σου , αυτα που ειχες βαλει , ησουν στα 7με 8 , συγγνωμη αλλα και βλεπω και τα εχω 400 ακομα !!!τωρα εαν τα αλλαξες εντωμεταξυ δικο σου θεμα

----------


## nikolaos7

Τα άλλαξα με την ευκαιρία που μου θύμισες να με κλειδώσουν στα 6.Στα 6 με είχαν από την αρχή αλλά είχα ξεχάσει να ενημερώσω τα στοιχεια

........Auto merged post: Sonick πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Η On ξεκινάει και διαθέτει 24Μbps.Στις ρυθμίσεις της γραμμής στην σελίδα της On έχει και ρυθμίσεις για 24

----------


## atheos71

Για attn. τόσο ψηλό (40 db), οι ρυθμίσεις προφίλ για 24 πάνε ... περίπατο!Δεν είναι εφικτές.

----------


## dimkos7

Εγω ειμαι ενα χρονο on και δεν εχει συνχρονιστει το roυter μου  ακομα.
Καμια γνωμη για το τι φταιει?

........Auto merged post: dimkos7 πρόσθεσε 16 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Θα πας στο Nat::Vritual Server, στην LAN IP address θα βάλεις την IP του PC σου στο τοπικό δίκτυο (σε εμένα 192.168.1.2), στο Protocol Type θα επιλέξεις ποιο/ποια προτόκολλα θες, στο LAN Port θα βάλεις το port του PC σου, και στο Public Port θα βάλεις το port του router. Επίσης θα επιλέξεις την επιλογή Enable και θα κάνεις Add.



θα πορουσεςνα μου πεις πως θα βρω τα ports για το pc και το router?Γιατι εκει που λες εχω δηλωσει τα port για το torrent

----------


## WagItchyef

> θα πορουσεςνα μου πεις πως θα βρω τα ports για το pc και το router?Γιατι εκει που λες εχω δηλωσει τα port για το torrent


Ποια ports;

----------


## harris

> Εγω ειμαι ενα χρονο on και δεν εχει συνχρονιστει το roυter μου  ακομα.
> Καμια γνωμη για το τι φταιει?


Εννοείς ότι είσαι ένα χρόνο στην ΟΝ και δεν έχεις καθόλου ίντερνετ;  :What..?:   :Blink:

----------


## stef128

Και απο που μας γραφεις απο net kafe?   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## noname85

μηπως πρεπει να παρουμε τα σπιτια μας διπλα απο το dslam???????????ετσι θα εχουμε και 24mbps :Smile:

----------


## sv1ui

Βρε παιδιά, τι κακό είναι αυτό με την "εξυπηρέτηση πελατών" (που να την κάνει ο Θεός) στο 13801? Έχει χειροτερέψει πολύ τον τελευταίο καιρό, ή ιδέα μου είναι;
Έχω δύο προβλήματα: Δεν δουλεύει (από το καλοκαίρι) το τηλέφωνο, οπότε δουλεύω με Voice-over-IP και δεν μπορώ να μπώ στην προσωπική μου σελίδα.
Τους παίρνω στο 13801, τώρα έχουν βάλει και κάτι πιτσιρικάδες που μου λένε ότι όλες οι γραμμές είναι κατειλημμένες και ότι θα με πάρουν αυτοί (τουλάχιστον δεν κάθομαι με τις ώρες να περιμένω και να πληρώνω γραμμή, ακούγοντας την φρικτή παραμορφωμένη τους μουσική - κάτι είναι και αυτό). Μετά από 1-2 ώρες με παίρνει συνήθως τηλέφωνο κάποιος ή κάποια που βασικά μου λέει τις συνήθεις αρλούμπες (του στυλ "το πρόβλημά σας διερευνάται" ή "κάνουμε κάποια αναβάθμιση στο software, δοκιμάστε να μπείτε ξανά αργότερα", χωρίς βεβαίως κανένα αποτέλεσμα.
Έχουν και άλλοι από εμάς τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα; Εγώ να σας πω σκέπτομαι να τους φιλήσω σταυρωτά και να πάω σε κανέναν άλλο πάροχο (HOL, Forthnet κλπ.) γιατί με έχει εκνευρίσει πλέον αυτή η κατάσταση με την παντελή έλλειψη εξυπηρέτησης πελατών.

----------


## WagItchyef

Η τεχνική υποστήριξη είναι δωρεάν στο 13802.

----------


## sv1ui

Για δες! Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση! :Smile: 

Η τεχνική υποστήριξη είναι δωρεάν στο 13802.

----------


## Gr1s0s

Παιδιά εγώ είμαι έτοιμος να πάρω δρόμο από vivodi και είμαι ανάμεσα από on telecoms "double play" και hol double play. Απ'ότι βλέπω υπάρχει μια γενική ικανοποίηση σχετικά με την εταιρία. Θα την προτείνατε για περιοχή πατήσια (κόμβο ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑ);

----------


## Mighty Mouse

Γενικα, ειναι, οπως σου κατσει.

----------


## noname85

για δωσε τα στοιχεια της γραμμης σου.

----------


## stef128

Aνεπιφυλακτα , εχω συνδεσει ατομο εκει , υπολογιζε γυρω στα 20mbps  με το attenuation που  εχεις

----------


## dimkos7

> Εννοείς ότι είσαι ένα χρόνο στην ΟΝ και δεν έχεις καθόλου ίντερνετ;




εχω internet αλλα με πολυ θορυβο "8db" και το on line  αναβωσβηνει

........Auto merged post: dimkos7 πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ποια ports;


τα ports του pc και του router.   
εκαι που απαντισες στο φιλο πιο πανω εχω δηλωσει τα ports του torrent

----------


## atheos71

> Έχουν και άλλοι από εμάς τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα; Εγώ να σας πω σκέπτομαι να τους φιλήσω σταυρωτά και να πάω σε κανέναν άλλο πάροχο (HOL, Forthnet κλπ.) γιατί με έχει εκνευρίσει πλέον αυτή η κατάσταση με την παντελή έλλειψη εξυπηρέτησης πελατών.


Δυστυχώς, δε θα βρεις πουθενά κάτι το διαφορετικό στην εξυπηρέτηση.

----------


## vazelo

> εχω internet αλλα με πολυ θορυβο "8db" και το on line  αναβωσβηνει


Θορυβο 8db τι εννοεις?? line attenuation??

H φυσιολογικη κατασταση του Οnline ειναι να αναβοσβηνει

----------


## dimkos7

> Θορυβο 8db τι εννοεις?? line attenuation??
> 
> H φυσιολογικη κατασταση του Οnline ειναι να αναβοσβηνει


  oxi Noise Margin dowload 8 db

----------


## atheos71

8 mbit εννοείς...

----------


## WagItchyef

> oxi Noise Margin dowload 8 db


Όσο *μεγαλύτερο* το noise margin, τόσο καλύτερα. Όσο *μικρότερο* το attenuation, τόσο καλύτερα.

----------


## dimkos7

> Όσο *μεγαλύτερο* το noise margin, τόσο καλύτερα. Όσο *μικρότερο* το attenuation, τόσο καλύτερα.


  το ξερω αυτο. τι φταιει δεν ξερω και ειναι τοσω χαλια σε μενα

----------


## WagItchyef

8 dB noise margin είναι καλό, εξαρτώμενο από σε τι ταχύτητα κλειδώνεις. Σε τι ταχύτητα κλειδώνεις;

----------


## serser

Μου τηλεφώνησαν από την on telecoms για μια προσφορά  με 45 Ευρω το δίμηνο στο πρόγραμμα ¨όλα σε ένα¨. Ξερει κανεις αν ισχυει?   Θα την προτείνατε για περιοχή  Αγ. Δημητριο με  γραμμή από κέντρο  ΟΤΕ  Νεας Σμύρνης, Με την Netone δεν εχω ταχύτητα πάνω από 2,3 mb/s από 24 mb/s γιατί είμαι μακριά από το κέντρο μου λένε.

----------


## cnp5

> Μου τηλεφώνησαν από την on telecoms για μια προσφορά  με 45 Ευρω το δίμηνο στο πρόγραμμα ¨όλα σε ένα¨. Ξερει κανεις αν ισχυει?   Θα την προτείνατε για περιοχή  Αγ. Δημητριο με  γραμμή από κέντρο  ΟΤΕ  Νεας Σμύρνης, Με την Netone δεν εχω ταχύτητα πάνω από 2,3 mb/s από 24 mb/s γιατί είμαι μακριά από το κέντρο μου λένε.


45€ το δίμηνο... όχι δεν έχει τέτοια προσφορά, για το "όλα σε ένα"... Δες το site της On, το "όλα σε ένα" έχει 35€ το μήνα. Το φθηνότερο πακέτο της On είναι το Internet Plus με χρονοχρέωση στις τηλεφωνικές κλήσης και μέχρι 24Mbps στα 23,5€ το μήνα. 

Αν κρίνω από τη ταχύτητα που έχεις στη Netone (λόγο απόστασης), τηλεόραση δε πρόκειται να δεις... ξέχνα το "όλα σε ένα", ακόμα και με 35€ το μήνα. Για να δεις τηλεόραση από την On (IPTV) θέλεις τουλάχιστον 6Mbps ταχύτητα...

----------


## William Wallace

Έχω κλείσει μήνα και κάτι στην On. Γενικά έχω κάποια προβληματάκια από την αρχή, αλλά οφείλω να τους αναγνωρίσω ότι το τμήμα τεχνικής υποστήριξης λειτουργεί καλά. 
Βασικά το πρόβλημα που είχα από την αρχή είναι ότι αποσυνδέεται μερικές φορές τα βράδυα, δηλαδή σβήνει το led online, και πρέπει στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των περιπτώσεων να κάνω restart στο router. Επίσης συγχρονίζει περίπου στα 7,5 mbit downstream και 850 kbit upstream. (μια χαρά το upload!  :One thumb up: ), με attenuation downstream 38 και margin downstream 9. Κατέβαζα όσο περίπου μου άρμοζε με βάση το πόσο συγχρόνιζα. 

  Είχα λοιπόν δηλώσει βλάβη σχετικά με τις αποσυνδέσεις, προωθήθηκε στο δευτεροβάθμιο τμήμα και με κάλεσε τεχνικός από εκεί. Μου κατέβασε λίγο το προφίλ, χωρίς όμως εγώ να δω διαφορά στο πόσο συγχρόνιζε. Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι βλέπω φοβερές αλλαγές στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού κατά καιρούς. Δηλαδή μπορεί το πρωί να συγχρονίζει στα 6600 kbit και το βράδυ στα 7800 kbit. Attenuation σταθερό πάντα, το margin μερικές φορές παίζει +/-1.

  Το σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε αμέσως μετά από αυτή την αλλαγή του προφίλ. Δυσκολεύεται μετά από κάποιες ώρες να μπεί σε σελίδες, σε σημείο να χρειαστεί να κάνω restart στο router, η τηλεόραση έχει πολλά σπασίματα πλεόν ενώ πριν λειτουργούσε σχεδόν άψογα και οι αποσυνδέσεις συνεχίζονται. Ξανά βλάβη λοιπόν στο 13801, ξανά προώθηση στο δευτεροβάθμιο επίπεδο και το Σάββατο με πήραν από εκεί, κάναμε κάποιους ελέγχους και μου είπαν ότι έχει αστάθεια η γραμμή, και έχει πολλά λάθη (FEC, κλπ). Μου είπαν λοιπόν ότι θα έρθει τεχνικός στο σπίτι να κάνει μετρήσεις, και ότι το ίντερνετ παίζει να μην λειτουργεί καθόλου μέχρι τότε. Βέβαια μερικές ώρες μετά λειτούργησε και πάλι, κλασσικά συγχρονίζει περίπου στα 7,5 mbit, αλλά το browsing διορθώθηκε αρκετά και μειώθηκαν πολύ οι αποσυνδέσεις.  :ROFL: 

  Χθες λοιπόν ήρθε ο τεχνικός στο σπίτι, έκανε μετρήσεις στην εισαγωγή της πολυκατοικίας και στον χώρο μου και βρήκε τα ίδια αποτελέσματα, ότι δηλαδή η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού έχει σοβαρές διακυμάνσεις απο 5-8 mbit. Οπότε προωθήθηκε όπως μου είπε στα κεντρικά και θα με καλέσουν από εκεί. Αναμένω λοιπόν.. Πάντως είναι πολύ εξυπηρετικοί, οφείλω να τους το αναγνωρίσω αυτό!!  :One thumb up: 


  Έχετε καθόλου γνώση σχετικά με το τί μπορεί να επακολουθήσει στην περίπτωσή μου?? Καμιά ανάλογη εμπειρία???

----------


## WagItchyef

Θεωρητικά, θα σου βρουν λύση.

----------


## dimkos7

> 8 dB noise margin είναι καλό, εξαρτώμενο από σε τι ταχύτητα κλειδώνεις. Σε τι ταχύτητα κλειδώνεις;





dowload 7900 kai upload 1022

----------


## stef128

Εφοσον απο την μερια σου τα εχεις κοιταξει ολα ( φιλτρα , μπριζες τηλεφωνου ) θα το κοιταξουν και εαν δεν βρουνε λυση δεν θα σε παρουνε τηλ , η θα σε παρουνε να ρωτησουν εαν συνεχιζεται η κατασταση το πιο πιθανο ειναι αυτο !!

----------


## eNeRGy

Συνδεση εκανα αρχες σεπτεμβρη περσυ... η ταχυτητα σταθερη χωρις αποσυνδεσεις για 3 μηνες με noise margin 6db στα 15900 περιπου... download κλειδωμενο  στα 1000kb/s φυσικα λογω οτι ειχα το all in one.

3-4 μηνες μετα η συνδεση σταθερη παλι χωρις προβληματα με το ιδιο margin επεσε στα 14500 χωρις καποιο λογο...

3-4 μηνες μετα ηρθε η αναβαθμηση του firmware και φυσικα η ταχυτητα επεσε στα 12500-13000 περιπου με το noise margin 9db και καλα για να μην εχω αποσυνδεσεις (οχι οτι ειχα... αλλα τι να κανουμε)

Φετος τον Σεπτεμβρη εδιωξα την ON TV απο το συμβολαιο μου... η συνδεση ειναι ακομη και τωρα με το 1.26.10 firmware και παιζει παλι 12.500-13.000 χωρις αποσυνδεσεις, 2 μηνες μετα ακομη πληρωνω ON TV, ακομη εχω κλειδωμενο το ιντερνετ μεχρι 1000kb/s και το λογιστηριο σφυριζει κουκουρουκου, οι τεχνικοι δεν καταλαβαινουν τι τους λεω, βλεπουν οτι εχει κατι αλλαξει στο συμβολαιο, δεν τους εχει ερθει ιδοποιηση, το τμημα εξυπηρετησης βλεπει οτι εχει κοπει το ON TV οποτε δεν μπορει να κανει κατι... και ολα αυτα δουλευουν ανεξαρτητα μεταξυ τους και οταν τους ειπα τουλαχιστο να μου ξεκλειδωσουν το ιντερνετ για πανω απο 1mb/s μου ειπαν οι τεχνικοι... "Μα δεν κλειδωνουμε τιποτα"...
Εν το μεταξυ πληρωνω το all in one χωρις επιπλεον ψηφιακες υπηρεσιες, αν και τις εχω... συν το οτι μου δινουν και δευτερη γραμμη μεσω ρουτερ, που χτυπαει κανονικα και ουτε αυτο το ξερουν οτι υπαρχει (δεν φαινεται στο συστημα)...

Μια ανασκοπηση γιατι μπορει να μπερδευτικατε...:

1) Μου παρεχουν υπηρεσιες για 51ευρω. (ΤV+τηλεφωνο+ιντερνετ+αναγνωρηση+2η γραμμη)
2) Εγω εχω πλεον συμβολαιο για υπηρεσιες 36ευρω (τηλεφωνο+internet+αναγνωρηση)
3) Αλλα πληρωνω το μηνα 35ευρω (TV+τηλεφωνο+ιντερνετ χωρις αναγνωρηση)

ΟΤΙ ΝΑ'ΝΑΙ!!!

Εγω θελω απλα να ξανανεβω στα 15.900 που αντεχει σταθερα η γραμμη μου και να εχω ιντερνετ που να μην εχει κοφτη στα 1mb/s... πως θα γινει αυτο...? μαλλον αλλαζοντας εταιρια τελικα...

----------


## nothing

προφιλ απο το my on το δοκιμασες και δεν αλλαξε τιποτα????

----------


## eNeRGy

Τιποτα απολυτως... χειροτερα τα κανει... καλυτερα οχι!

----------


## WagItchyef

Η πραγματική ταχύτητα download εμπειρικά στην ON, κυμαίνεται γύρω στο 80% της ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού, δεν υπάρχει κόφτης.

12.5Mbps* 0,8= 10 Mbps

10 Mbps/ 8= 1,25 MB/sec.


Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις τα διάφορα προφίλς της On στο My On, μήπως και πιάσεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού.

Δεν σου δεσμεύουν ταχύτητα για την TV, παρά μόνο όταν έχεις αναμμένο τον αποκωδικοποιητή.

----------


## eNeRGy

> Η πραγματική ταχύτητα download εμπειρικά στην ON, κυμαίνεται γύρω στο 80% της ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού, δεν υπάρχει κόφτης.
> 
> 12.5Mbps* 0,8= 10 Mbps
> 
> 10 Mbps/ 8= 1,25 MB/sec.
> 
> 
> Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις τα διάφορα προφίλς της On στο My On, μήπως και πιάσεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού.
> 
> Δεν σου δεσμεύουν ταχύτητα για την TV, παρά μόνο όταν έχεις αναμμένο τον αποκωδικοποιητή.


O αποκωδικοποιητης εχει να μπει 2 μηνες πανω στο ρουτερ αλλα το ρουτερ εχει ακομη μια ip x.x.x.5 fix που φυσικα ειναι του αποκωδικοποιητη... εφοσον του δινει ip... η ΟΝ βαζει κοφτη στο 1MB/s...  εκτος αν καταλαβαινει ο ρουτερο οτι τον εχω σπιτι μεσα σε ενα ντουλαπι με την μυρουδια...!!!  :ROFL: 

Τα διαφορα προφιλ το μονο που κανουν ειναι ή να ριχνουν την ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου, ή να εχω ανα 2ωρο αποσυνδεσεις... κατι που τελικα με εκανε να το αφησω στο default...

----------


## nothing

κοφτη δε βαζει στο 1 μιας και εγω κατεβαζω με 2  :Razz:  
τωρα τα υπολοιπα μιλα με το τεχνικο τμημα....

----------


## dream-maniac

> O αποκωδικοποιητης εχει να μπει 2 μηνες πανω στο ρουτερ αλλα το ρουτερ εχει ακομη μια ip x.x.x.5 fix που φυσικα ειναι του αποκωδικοποιητη... εφοσον του δινει ip... η ΟΝ βαζει κοφτη στο 1MB/s... εκτος αν καταλαβαινει ο ρουτερο οτι τον εχω σπιτι μεσα σε ενα ντουλαπι με την μυρουδια...!!! 
> 
> Τα διαφορα προφιλ το μονο που κανουν ειναι ή να ριχνουν την ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου, ή να εχω ανα 2ωρο αποσυνδεσεις... κατι που τελικα με εκανε να το αφησω στο default...


φιλαρακι μην την ψαχνεις...και εγω οταν ημουν ον συχρονιζα 15 και κατεβαζα το maximum me 10mbit.οταν αλλαζα με αλλο ρουτερ το mode και πηγαινα πχ στα 9mbit κατεβαζα με 4mbit.ολα αυτα φυσικα χωρις να δουλευει η tv.οταν δουλευε η tv επεφτα ακομα πιο χαμηλα -4 mbit καπου εκει..
τους επερνα τηλεφωνα και τους ελεγα γιατι παντα 5 mbit κατω?και μου λενε παντα να υπολογιζεις -5.
και του λεω γιατι? σε αλλες εταιριες λενε 15 και εχεις 15...γιατι εχετε κοφτη? δεν εχουμε κοφτη ελεγαν.ε τα πηρα και εφυγα απο την ον.
στη forthnet συχρονιζω 17 και πρωτη φορα ειδα ταχυτητα 1,4mbyte!!!!
στην ον το ανωτερο 800!!!!
οπωσδηποτε εχουν κοφτη! αν οχι σε ολους σε εμενα ειχαν!!!
παντα επιανα  -5 απο οσο συχρονιζα!! ισως φταιει κατι στο συστημα τους δεν ξερω...
αλλα ισχυει και εσου τρωνε μβιτ που πληρωνεις.

----------


## davinci_

Το απαραίτητο restart είναι για μένα ακόμα και μετά απο 1 χρόνο αναγκαίο καθημερινά ...
Και είμαι και χαμηλά σε ταχύτητες λόγω attenuation .

----------


## eNeRGy

> κοφτη δε βαζει στο 1 μιας και εγω κατεβαζω με 2  
> τωρα τα υπολοιπα μιλα με το τεχνικο τμημα....


Ναι εσενα περιμενα να μου το πεις να τους παρω τηλ...
Μετα τα 30 τηλεφωνα που το παιζουν τρέλα τα μεταξυ τους γραφεια... βαριεμαι να ξαναπαρω...
Κοφτη εχουν... μου το εχει πει τεχνικος τους... Οχι απο τους "τηλεφωνικους" τεχνικους... αλλα απο τους πραγματικους της ολανδικης εταιριας που πληρωνει η ΟΝ να τους κανουν την δουλεια...

----------


## brou

> Κοφτη εχουν... μου το εχει πει τεχνικος τους... Οχι απο τους "τηλεφωνικους" τεχνικους... αλλα απο τους πραγματικους της ολανδικης εταιριας που πληρωνει η ΟΝ να τους κανουν την δουλεια...


Πραγματικά αυτό που λες για τον κόφτη απλά δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## mayro3650

παντως εγω δεν εχω προβλημα. τηα ελεγα αψογα. βεβαια μετακομιζω την επομενη εβδομαδα. παω 5 στενα παρακατω αλλα... θα δειξει. μακαρι να συνεχισω ετσι

----------


## eNeRGy

> Πραγματικά αυτό που λες για τον κόφτη απλά δεν υπάρχει.


Σε prive τορεντ εξωτερικου για χαι ντεφινισιον ταινιες τα οποια μοιραζονται σε ταχυτητες μεχρι και 8mb/s (φαινεται αλλωστε απο τις λιστες) δηλαδη παιζουν γραμμες 100mbps... το utorrent κολλαει στο 1010kb/s το ιδιο +~20kb(φυσικο ειναι) δειχνει και το network meter ενω με forthnet στο παλαιο μου σπιτι ειχα ταχυτητες οσο η γραμμη μου στα 1.6mb/s (ειχα 15-16mbps εκει)...
Σε download manager απο μεγαλα site οπου ολοι αναφερουν οτι τιγκαρουν τις γραμμες τους κολλανε ολα στα 1015-1020... το ιδιο και το network meter (+~20kb)...

Το router μου εχει παντα μια IP κρατημενη (fix) και κλειδωμενη για το TVBOX ενω δεν το εχω συνδεσει εδω και 2 μηνες και η συνδεση μου ειναι περιπου 14mbps/1mbps παντα...!

Πως τα μεταφραζεις ολα τα παραπανω...? Ως νορμαλ λειτουργια...?

----------


## nothing

δηλαδη επειδη σε σενα δε παει παραπανω σημαινει οτι εχουν κοφτη επειδη στο ειπε καποιος?
η μηπως εχεις μονο εσυ κοφτη???
και αλλο πραγμα δουλευει στο 80% και αλλο πραγμα ο κοφτης σε συγκεκριμενη ταχυτητα.
και εγω θεωριτικα επρεπε να πηγαινω στα 2500 συμφωνα με το συγχρονισμο αλλα με απωλειες κλπ ειμαι στα 2004.
και επειδη πολλοι τεχνικοι υπαρχουν και εισαι σιγουρος οτι αυτος που ρωτησες σου λεει την αληθεια ρωτα τον γιατι οι υπολοιποι κατεβαζουμε με τοση ποικιλια συμφωνα με τα snr και att του καθενα.

οσο για τα τορρεντ που λες και εγω max πιανω 1,4 και ενω απο site φτανω στα 2004 αρα καταλαβαινεις τις διαφορες που υπαρχουν.

τωρα δικο σου θεμα ειναι να το ψαξεις οπως θες.

[εχεις σκεφτει το ενδεχομενο να ειναι κολλημενη η TV(σαν να ειναι στο "on" συνεχεια και καλα) μεχρι τωρα λογω ρυθμισης και να σου τρωει αυτο την ταχυτητα?σαν bug βρε παιδι μου μιας και ειναι μπερδεμενο το τι εχει γινει με το θεμα σου]

----------


## john360

παιδια για χαρα σε ολους,σημερα εγινε αιτηση για "ολα σε ενα"με 19 ε για τους πρωτους 7 μηνες κ μετα στα 34ε.

1 το ποιο βασικο!ποσο χρονο κανουν?αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι στη hol(single),2 βδομαδες ειπαν για την αλλαγη παροχου κ οτι δεν προκειται να μεινω χωρις net πανω απο μια ,μερα.χμ...

2 το τηλεφωνο θα λειτουργει μονο μεσω του ρουτερ?

3 το ρουτερ που δινουν ειναι "κλειδωμενο"?θα μπορω να βαλω δικο μου?


τωρα θεματα ταχυτητας ping κ αλλων προβληματων ειναι φανταζομαι οπως κατσει στον καθενα αλλα κατα βαθος πουλανε (εως)24/1


θα εκτιμουσα καποιες απαντησεις στα παρανω ερωτηματα απο καποιον ειδικο..
ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## ivas75

> παιδια για χαρα σε ολους,σημερα εγινε αιτηση για "ολα σε ενα"με 19 ε για τους πρωτους 7 μηνες κ μετα στα 34ε.
> 
> 1 το ποιο βασικο!ποσο χρονο κανουν?αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι στη hol(single),2 βδομαδες ειπαν για την αλλαγη παροχου κ οτι δεν προκειται να μεινω χωρις net πανω απο μια ,μερα.χμ...
> 
> 2 το τηλεφωνο θα λειτουργει μονο μεσω του ρουτερ?
> 
> 3 το ρουτερ που δινουν ειναι "κλειδωμενο"?θα μπορω να βαλω δικο μου?
> 
> 
> ...


Κοίτα... ειδικός δεν είμαι.
Μπορώ όμως να σου παραθέσω την εμπειρία μου.
Χωρίς νετ δεν έμεινα πάνω από 3 ημέρες.
Το τηλέφωνο (ήδη εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα) λειτουργεί μέσω router (voip) και έχω εισερχόμενες μόνο μέσω κινητών, ενώ εξερχόμενες κανονικά. Περιμένω να λειτουργήσει κανονικά, δλδ να συνδεθεί απευθείας στη γραμμή.
Το ρουτερ είναι κλειδωμένο, αλλά μπορείς να βάλεις και άλλο δικό σου. Υπάρχει σχετικό άρθρο στο forum που λεει πια ρουτερ είναι συμβατα και με τον αποκωδικοποιητη του ONTV.
Αυτά. :Smile:

----------


## WagItchyef

> παιδια για χαρα σε ολους,σημερα εγινε αιτηση για "ολα σε ενα"με 19 ε για τους πρωτους 7 μηνες κ μετα στα 34ε.
> 
> 1 το ποιο βασικο!ποσο χρονο κανουν?αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι στη hol(single),2 βδομαδες ειπαν για την αλλαγη παροχου κ οτι δεν προκειται να μεινω χωρις net πανω απο μια ,μερα.χμ...


Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα όσο σου είπαν.





> 2 το τηλεφωνο θα λειτουργει μονο μεσω του ρουτερ?


Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί όπως το τηλέφωνο του OTE. Δηλαδή θα χρησιμοποιείς splitter ή φίλτρο.





> 3 το ρουτερ που δινουν ειναι "κλειδωμενο"?θα μπορω να βαλω δικο μου?


Για να βλέπεις και τηλεόραση θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείς τον router της On. Υπάρχουν κάποια routers στο εμπόριο με τα οποία μπορείς να δεις και την On TV, αλλά θεωρώ τον router της On ώς αρκετά καλό.





> τωρα θεματα ταχυτητας ping κ αλλων προβληματων ειναι φανταζομαι οπως κατσει στον καθενα αλλα κατα βαθος πουλανε (εως)24/1


Ναι, αλλά η On παρέχει τη δυνατότητα να επιλέξεις εσύ προφίλ για την πόρτα σου στο DSLAM, μεταξύ ενός αριθμού από προφίλς, και αν μπορεί η γραμμή σου να σηκώσει κάποιο fast path προφίλ, τότε τα pings θα είναι άριστα. Εγώ με fast path, με εξωτερικό πιάνω 60-80 msec pings, ενώ με Ελλάδα:


john@desktop:~$ ping -c 5 ftp.otenet.gr
PING ftp.otenet.gr (195.170.0.21) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from ftp.otenet.gr (195.170.0.21): icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=7.27 ms
64 bytes from ftp.otenet.gr (195.170.0.21): icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=6.90 ms
64 bytes from ftp.otenet.gr (195.170.0.21): icmp_seq=3 ttl=56 time=6.96 ms
64 bytes from ftp.otenet.gr (195.170.0.21): icmp_seq=4 ttl=56 time=6.90 ms
64 bytes from ftp.otenet.gr (195.170.0.21): icmp_seq=5 ttl=56 time=7.38 ms

--- ftp.otenet.gr ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4013ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 6.900/7.085/7.389/0.224 ms
john@desktop:~$ ping -c 5 ftp.ntua.gr
PING patroklos.noc.ntua.gr (147.102.222.211) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from patroklos.noc.ntua.gr (147.102.222.211): icmp_seq=1 ttl=57 time=8.22 ms
64 bytes from patroklos.noc.ntua.gr (147.102.222.211): icmp_seq=2 ttl=57 time=7.40 ms
64 bytes from patroklos.noc.ntua.gr (147.102.222.211): icmp_seq=3 ttl=57 time=8.32 ms
64 bytes from patroklos.noc.ntua.gr (147.102.222.211): icmp_seq=4 ttl=57 time=8.33 ms
64 bytes from patroklos.noc.ntua.gr (147.102.222.211): icmp_seq=5 ttl=57 time=8.01 ms

--- patroklos.noc.ntua.gr ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4016ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 7.408/8.062/8.339/0.355 ms
john@desktop:~$

----------


## john360

εισαι θεος!
πως ακριβως γινεται η επιλογη προφιλ?ποτε πρεπει να γινει?(call of duty)
σορι για το πρηξιμο αλλα το ping ειναι το α/ω για μενα!

----------


## ivas75

> εισαι θεος!
> πως ακριβως γινεται η επιλογη προφιλ?ποτε πρεπει να γινει?(call of duty)
> σορι για το πρηξιμο αλλα το ping ειναι το α/ω για μενα!


γίνεται μέσα από τις σελίδες του myon -> ρυθμίσεις γραμμής...

----------


## cnp5

> παιδια για χαρα σε ολους,σημερα εγινε αιτηση για "ολα σε ενα"με 19 ε για τους πρωτους 7 μηνες κ μετα στα 34ε.
> 
> 1 το ποιο βασικο!ποσο χρονο κανουν?αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι στη hol(single),2 βδομαδες ειπαν για την αλλαγη παροχου κ οτι δεν προκειται να μεινω χωρις net πανω απο μια ,μερα.χμ...
> 
> 2 το τηλεφωνο θα λειτουργει μονο μεσω του ρουτερ?
> 
> 3 το ρουτερ που δινουν ειναι "κλειδωμενο"?θα μπορω να βαλω δικο μου?
> 
> 
> ...





> Κοίτα... ειδικός δεν είμαι.
> Μπορώ όμως να σου παραθέσω την εμπειρία μου.
> Χωρίς νετ δεν έμεινα πάνω από 3 ημέρες.
> Το τηλέφωνο (ήδη εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα) λειτουργεί μέσω router (voip) και έχω εισερχόμενες μόνο μέσω κινητών, ενώ εξερχόμενες κανονικά. Περιμένω να λειτουργήσει κανονικά, δλδ να συνδεθεί απευθείας στη γραμμή.
> Το ρουτερ είναι κλειδωμένο, αλλά μπορείς να βάλεις και άλλο δικό σου. Υπάρχει σχετικό άρθρο στο forum που λεει πια ρουτερ είναι συμβατα και με τον αποκωδικοποιητη του ONTV.
> Αυτά.


Το τηλέφωνο της On είναι PSTN... άρα δε θα πρέπει να το συνδέσετε στο router... Αν όμως έχετε 2η γραμμή, αυτή και μόνο αυτή είναι voip και συνδέεται στο πίσω μέρος του pirelli...
Δε χρειάζεσαι λοιπόν το router για να έχεις τηλέφωνο... πιθανότατα για το λόγο αυτό έχεις προβλήματα με τις εισερχόμενες. 

Για τη διαδικασία μεταφοράς, ο ΕΕΤΤ ορίζει ότι ο πελάτης δε θα πρέπει να έχει διακοπή στις υπηρεσίες του (τηλέφωνο και internet) πέραν τις αναγκαίας αλλαγής του καλωδίου (μερικά λεπτά άντε ώρες). Στη πράξη όταν θα γίνει η μεταφορά (φορητότητα) της γραμμής, το τηλέφωνό σου θα σταματήσει να δουλεύει για μερικές ώρες το πολύ. Το internet ίσως πάρει 1 μέρα μέχρι να συνδεθεί κανονικά (και 2-3 ακόμα μέχρι να ετοιμαστεί από τους τεχνικούς και να δουλεύει σωστά).

Το router είναι κλειδωμένο (ανήκει στην On και όχι σε εμάς), οι περισσότερες όμως ρυθμίσεις είναι ανοικτές και προσβάσιμες (τουλάχιστον αυτές που η πλειοψηφία γνωρίζει και θέλει να έχει).

Η IPTV δουλεύει και με άλλα modems... Σίγουρα το OnRec και το OnCinema θα παίξουν αλλά η live tv δε θα παίξει (αν ψάξεις στο forum θα βρεις μερικά modem, όχι modem/routers όμως, που παίζει και η live τηλεόραση). Μη ξεχνάς όμως ότι η On θα σε υποστηρίξει, σε περίπτωση προβλήματος... μόνο αν έχεις το δικό της modem, διαφορετικά θα σου πει... "φτιάξτω μόνο σου"  :Wink:  (τρόπος του λέγειν...)


... Α και η τιμή μετά τη 1/6/2009 θα είναι 35€ και όχι 34€  :Wink:

----------


## ivas75

> Το τηλέφωνο της On είναι PSTN... άρα δε θα πρέπει να το συνδέσετε στο router... Αν όμως έχετε 2η γραμμή, αυτή και μόνο αυτή είναι voip και συνδέεται στο πίσω μέρος του pirelli...
> Δε χρειάζεσαι λοιπόν το router για να έχεις τηλέφωνο... πιθανότατα για το λόγο αυτό έχεις προβλήματα με τις εισερχόμενες. 
> 
> Για τη διαδικασία μεταφοράς, ο ΕΕΤΤ ορίζει ότι ο πελάτης δε θα πρέπει να έχει διακοπή στις υπηρεσίες του (τηλέφωνο και internet) πέραν τις αναγκαίας αλλαγής του καλωδίου (μερικά λεπτά άντε ώρες). Στη πράξη όταν θα γίνει η μεταφορά (φορητότητα) της γραμμής, το τηλέφωνό σου θα σταματήσει να δουλεύει για μερικές ώρες το πολύ. Το internet ίσως πάρει 1 μέρα μέχρι να συνδεθεί κανονικά (και 2-3 ακόμα μέχρι να ετοιμαστεί από τους τεχνικούς και να δουλεύει σωστά).


Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι τα πράγματα όταν είναι ιδανικά!
Εμένα η φορητότητα "τρέχει" τώρα για ένα μήνα, χωρίς να έχει ολοκληρωθεί...
Όσο για τη σύνδεση στο ρουτερ του τηλεφώνου, αυτό έγινε μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα που έχει η γραμμή μου για εξυπηρέτησή μου κατόπιν συννενόησης με τους τεχνικούς της ΟΝ. Αλλιώς δε θα είχα καθόλου τηλέφωνο...
Είναι πολύ μεγάλη η ιστορία μου με την ΟΝ, αν σκεφτείς πως η αίτηση είχε γίνει *πέρσι τον Οκτώβρη* :Worthy:  και η ενεργοποίηση (μη ολοκληρωμένη) φέτος το Νοέμβρη...

----------


## john360

με καλυψατε 110% παιδια ευχαριστω.
τωρα θα δειξει..

----------


## WagItchyef

> πως ακριβως γινεται η επιλογη προφιλ?ποτε πρεπει να γινει?(call of duty)
> σορι για το πρηξιμο αλλα το ping ειναι το α/ω για μενα!


Μόλις σου ενεργοποιηθεί η σύνδεση, μπορείς να κάνεις login στο My On, με το login και password που θα σου στείλουν με email ή SMS (φρόντισε να μην τα χάσεις), στο
http://www.ontelecoms.com/on/changeL.../main.jsp?null, και εκεί στην επιλογή "Ρυθμίσεις γραμμής", μπορείς να επιλέξεις διάφορα profiles, Fast Path και Interleaved Path.

Δες τα συνημμένα screenshots.


Επίσης, αυτό γράψτο τώρα κάπου καλύτερα, τα default login και password για το web interface του router είναι on/on. Το αναφέρω γιατί δεν αναφερόταν πουθενά στα manuals που ήρθαν με τον εξοπλισμό.

----------


## cnp5

> Δυστυχώς έτσι είναι τα πράγματα όταν είναι ιδανικά!
> Εμένα η φορητότητα "τρέχει" τώρα για ένα μήνα, χωρίς να έχει ολοκληρωθεί...
> Όσο για τη σύνδεση στο ρουτερ του τηλεφώνου, αυτό έγινε μέχρι να λυθεί το πρόβλημα που έχει η γραμμή μου για εξυπηρέτησή μου κατόπιν συννενόησης με τους τεχνικούς της ΟΝ. Αλλιώς δε θα είχα καθόλου τηλέφωνο...
> Είναι πολύ μεγάλη η ιστορία μου με την ΟΝ, αν σκεφτείς πως η αίτηση είχε γίνει *πέρσι τον Οκτώβρη* και η ενεργοποίηση (μη ολοκληρωμένη) φέτος το Νοέμβρη...


Συγνώμη, ivas75, δε διάβασα καλά το post σου...  :Smile:  
Τώρα πρόσεξα ότι αναφερόσουν ειδικά στη περίπτωσή σου και ότι περιμένεις πότε θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα  :Smile:

----------


## notissfak

μετα απο 3 και κάτι μήνες άριστης λειτουργίας κ συγχρονισμού στα 15500 και μετα απο λίγες μέρες που με τις ρυθμισεις γραμμής είδα το 18500 στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή, ξαφνικά απο την δευτέρα βρίσκομαι στα 12000!!!!
μιλώντας σήμερα με τεχνικό κ κάνοντας κάποια restart για να κλειδώσει ψηλά και πάλι η γραμμή αυτό δεν το καταφέραμε!!!!!
μου είπε να το παρακολουθήσουμε και να ξαναμιλήσουμε την κυριακη...τι να πω ρε παιδιά???τι μπορεί να εγινε?εχω βάλει τα μαύρα γιατί ενω έβλεπα το 1,8 και το 1,9 τωρα βλέπω το 1,1....
υπο άλλες συνθήκες δεν θα με πείραζε αλλά οχι οταν ήμουν ψηλά να πέσω τόσο χαμηλά...
καμιά ιδέα???

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερων...
υ.γ το προφιλ μου γράφει τα παλιά μου στατιστικά.τώρα...
Noise Margin   9 dB  7 dB
Attenuation  6 dB  17 dB
και επιλογή προφίλ χωρίς προστασία λαθών..μήππως να το αλλαξω αυτό?

----------


## WagItchyef

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να περιμένεις λίγες μέρες (καμιά 15αριά δηλαδή), γιατί γίνονται αναβαθμίσεις στα Pirelli αλλά μάλλον και στα κέντρα. Προχθές το βράδυ έσβησε σε κάποια φάση το Online, και μετά και το ADSL, και επανερχόταν κατά διαστήματα, μάλλον έκαναν αναβάθμιση στο κέντρο μου. Επίσης το 1.28 firmware δεν μου έχει περαστεί ακόμα. Και έχω παρατηρήσει από προχτές λίγο σύρσιμο στο Internet κατά περιόδους, οπότε θα πρότεινα να περιμένεις.

----------


## captain556

η ΟΝ εχει φτιαξει πολυ τελευταια...
μπραβο ΟΝ

----------


## LefterisK

Παιδιά, όποιος μπορεί ας κάνει ping σε αυτές τις διευθύνσεις γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι να έρθω ΟΝ, αν μένει κανείς Αγ.Παρασκευή και έχει εμπειρία με ΟΝ θα με βοηθούσε ακόμα πιο πολύ...

www.otenet.gr
www.nvidia.com
62.1.211.5
www.efrag.co.uk
www.k-play.de
www.adslgr.com
www.steampowered.com
wow.europe.com
www.google.com 

Επίσης επειδή θεωρώ μεγάλη κοτσάνα το ρουτερ της ΟΝ σε σχέση τουλάχιστον με ένα Vigor Draytek που θέλω να βάλω,(θέλω μόνο ίντερνετ και τηλεφωνία, όχι TV) η ΟΝ είναι με voip ή pstn?

Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## WagItchyef

> Παιδιά, όποιος μπορεί ας κάνει ping σε αυτές τις διευθύνσεις γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι να έρθω ΟΝ, αν μένει κανείς Αγ.Παρασκευή και έχει εμπειρία με ΟΝ θα με βοηθούσε ακόμα πιο πολύ...
> 
> www.otenet.gr


john@desktop:~$ ping -c 5 www.otenet.gr
PING www.otenet.gr (62.103.128.215) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from www.otenet.gr (62.103.128.215): icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=17.7 ms
64 bytes from www.otenet.gr (62.103.128.215): icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=13.5 ms
64 bytes from www.otenet.gr (62.103.128.215): icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=15.4 ms
64 bytes from www.otenet.gr (62.103.128.215): icmp_seq=4 ttl=54 time=15.9 ms
64 bytes from www.otenet.gr (62.103.128.215): icmp_seq=5 ttl=54 time=15.7 ms

--- www.otenet.gr ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4015ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 13.524/15.657/17.730/1.346 ms
john@desktop:~$ 





> www.nvidia.com


john@desktop:~$ ping -c 5 www.nvidia.com
PING www.nvidia.com (84.53.182.24) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from a1650.g.akamai.net (84.53.182.24): icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=90.2 ms
64 bytes from a1650.g.akamai.net (84.53.182.24): icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=104 ms
64 bytes from a1650.g.akamai.net (84.53.182.24): icmp_seq=3 ttl=56 time=100 ms
64 bytes from a1650.g.akamai.net (84.53.182.24): icmp_seq=4 ttl=56 time=98.9 ms
64 bytes from a1650.g.akamai.net (84.53.182.24): icmp_seq=5 ttl=56 time=107 ms

--- www.nvidia.com ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4013ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 90.282/100.268/107.087/5.719 ms
john@desktop:~$ 





> 62.1.211.5


john@desktop:~$ ping -c 5 62.1.211.5
PING 62.1.211.5 (62.1.211.5) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 62.1.211.5: icmp_seq=1 ttl=117 time=25.7 ms
64 bytes from 62.1.211.5: icmp_seq=2 ttl=117 time=32.3 ms
64 bytes from 62.1.211.5: icmp_seq=3 ttl=117 time=27.1 ms
64 bytes from 62.1.211.5: icmp_seq=4 ttl=117 time=25.4 ms
64 bytes from 62.1.211.5: icmp_seq=5 ttl=117 time=27.8 ms

--- 62.1.211.5 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4016ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 25.453/27.720/32.389/2.506 ms
john@desktop:~$ 





> www.efraq.co.uk


Δεν υπάρχει.





> www.k-play.de


john@desktop:~$ ping -c 5 www.k-play.de
PING www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=60.0 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=66.2 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=3 ttl=55 time=57.0 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=4 ttl=55 time=68.6 ms
64 bytes from www.k-play.de (81.3.59.4): icmp_seq=5 ttl=55 time=75.7 ms

--- www.k-play.de ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4016ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 57.042/65.548/75.793/6.596 ms
john@desktop:~$ 


www.adslgr.com

john@desktop:~$ ping -c 5 www.adslgr.com
PING www.adslgr.com (209.51.218.90) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from www.adslgr.com (209.51.218.90): icmp_seq=2 ttl=50 time=160 ms
64 bytes from www.adslgr.com (209.51.218.90): icmp_seq=3 ttl=50 time=160 ms
64 bytes from www.adslgr.com (209.51.218.90): icmp_seq=4 ttl=50 time=160 ms
64 bytes from www.adslgr.com (209.51.218.90): icmp_seq=5 ttl=50 time=160 ms

--- www.adslgr.com ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 4 received, 20% packet loss, time 4011ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 160.052/160.365/160.779/0.419 ms
john@desktop:~$ 





> www.steampowered.com


john@desktop:~$ ping -c 5 www.steampowered.com
PING www.steampowered.com (63.228.223.107) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from www.steampowered.com (63.228.223.107): icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=242 ms
64 bytes from www.steampowered.com (63.228.223.107): icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=229 ms
64 bytes from www.steampowered.com (63.228.223.107): icmp_seq=3 ttl=55 time=238 ms
64 bytes from www.steampowered.com (63.228.223.107): icmp_seq=4 ttl=55 time=230 ms
64 bytes from www.steampowered.com (63.228.223.107): icmp_seq=5 ttl=55 time=238 ms

--- www.steampowered.com ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4008ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 229.618/235.990/242.849/5.231 ms
john@desktop:~$ 





> wow.europe.com


john@desktop:~$ ping -c 5 wow.europe.com
PING wow.europe.com (66.117.154.119) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from wow.europe.com (66.117.154.119): icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=260 ms
64 bytes from wow.europe.com (66.117.154.119): icmp_seq=2 ttl=50 time=262 ms
64 bytes from wow.europe.com (66.117.154.119): icmp_seq=3 ttl=50 time=258 ms
64 bytes from wow.europe.com (66.117.154.119): icmp_seq=4 ttl=50 time=256 ms
64 bytes from wow.europe.com (66.117.154.119): icmp_seq=5 ttl=50 time=261 ms

--- wow.europe.com ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4015ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 256.408/259.990/262.517/2.301 ms
john@desktop:~$ 





> www.google.com


john@desktop:~$ ping -c 5 www.google.com
PING www.google.com (74.125.79.99) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from www.google.com (74.125.79.99): icmp_seq=1 ttl=241 time=109 ms
64 bytes from www.google.com (74.125.79.99): icmp_seq=2 ttl=241 time=98.2 ms
64 bytes from www.google.com (74.125.79.99): icmp_seq=3 ttl=241 time=93.6 ms
64 bytes from www.google.com (74.125.79.99): icmp_seq=4 ttl=241 time=105 ms
64 bytes from www.google.com (74.125.79.99): icmp_seq=5 ttl=241 time=106 ms

--- www.google.com ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4022ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 93.600/102.748/109.514/5.906 ms
john@desktop:~$ 





> Επίσης επειδή θεωρώ μεγάλη κοτσάνα το ρουτερ της ΟΝ σε σχέση τουλάχιστον με ένα Vigor Draytek που θέλω να βάλω,(θέλω μόνο ίντερνετ και τηλεφωνία, όχι TV) η ΟΝ είναι με voip ή pstn?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Το πρώτο τηλέφωνο είναι PSTN, και για δεύτερο τηλέφωνο κ.λ.π., ο router έχει 2 VoIP θύρες.

----------


## LefterisK

Σ'ευχαριστώ για τα pings.  :One thumb up: 
To www.efrag.co.uk το είχα με q δικό μου λάθος...

----------


## notissfak

μακάρι να έχεις δίκιο φίλε μου...συνέβη και σε μένα αυτό που περιγράφεις...μακάρι να επιστρέψω εκεί που ήμουν...

----------


## tonyspanos

Παιδιά, ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ να το γυρίσω σε On Telecoms όλα σε ένα... Έχω όμως κάποιες απορίες:
α)Τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής μου είναι:



> Output Power (dBm) up/down =  11.5 / 19.0
> 			Attenuation (dB) up/down = 11.5 / 25.0
> 			Noise Margin (dB) up/down = 29.0 / 28.0


Πόσο λέτε να συγχρονίζω?
β) Η ποιότητα της τηλεόρασης ειναι καλή? Επηρεάζεται από την χρήση internet? Αξίζει με τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά γραμμής να βάλω και τηλεόραση?
γ)Τελικά το upload είναι 1Mbit ή 512kbps?

----------


## alive

Καλημερα.Την Παρασκευη παρελαβα τον εξοπισμο για το triple play.
μπορω να τα συνδεσω μονος μου η χρειαζεται τεχνικο?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## manuel

> Καλημερα.Την Παρασκευη παρελαβα τον εξοπισμο για το triple play.
> μπορω να τα συνδεσω μονος μου η χρειαζεται τεχνικο?
> Ευχαριστω.


Μόνος σου. ο Router και το tvbox είναι ήδη παραμετροποιημένα απο την ON
Απλά σύνδεσε τον Router με την πρίζα του τηλεφώνου και το TvBOx καθώς και τον υπολογιστή σου με Utp καλώδιο πάνω στον Router

Αν όλα πάνε καλα θα πρέπει να δεις τα εξής λαμπάκια αναμμένα στον Router

power on, adsl , online καθώς και τις πόρτες που έχεις συνδέσει το pc και το tvbox

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ μπες στο interface του Router (192.168.0.1) με username on και password on και κόψε το wireless αν δεν το χρειάζεσαι ή αν το χρειάζεσαι κλείδωσε το γιατί αλλιώς ο γείτονας θα κάνει πάρτι με την σύνδεση σου

----------


## billy_gr

> ΕΠΙΣΗΣ μπες στο interface του Router (192.168.0.1) με username on και password on και κόψε το wireless αν δεν το χρειάζεσαι ή αν το χρειάζεσαι κλείδωσε το γιατί αλλιώς ο γείτονας θα κάνει πάρτι με την σύνδεση σου


να πω οτι το δικο μου εχει 192.168.1.1 και ειμαι  φρεσκος στην ον..

----------


## nothing

192.168.1.1 ειναι απλα μαλλον ο φιλος μπερδευτηκε...

----------


## charis_k

> η ΟΝ εχει φτιαξει πολυ τελευταια...
> μπραβο ΟΝ


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Ετσι δειχνει.

Να βρεθει και ο επενδυτης που ψαχνουν να ειμαστε πιο σιγουροι :Cool:

----------


## alive

Τοποθετησα το ρουτερ συνφωνα με τις οδηγιες αλλα αναβει μονο το λαμπακι του power ενω το adsl αναβοσβηνει.
Επισης το τηλεφωνο ενω ακουγεται κανονικα νολις πατησω εναν αριθμο κανει σα να πεφτει η γραμμη.
Τι συμβαινει?

----------


## vietcong

> Τοποθετησα το ρουτερ συνφωνα με τις οδηγιες αλλα αναβει μονο το λαμπακι του power ενω το adsl αναβοσβηνει.
> Επισης το τηλεφωνο ενω ακουγεται κανονικα νολις πατησω εναν αριθμο κανει σα να πεφτει η γραμμη.
> Τι συμβαινει?


Tο τηλέφωνο το εχεις βάλει στην θέση tel του splitter ή στην θέση phone1 του ρουτερ?Αν το έχεις στο splitter δοκίμασε να βάλεις το τηλέφωνο κατευθείαν στην πριζα του τοίχου χωρίς το splitter γιατί μπορεί να ειναι ελλατωματικό αλλα για να λές οτι έχει τόνο και μολις πας να πληκτρολογήσεις αριθμο κάνει σαν να πέφτει η γραμμή μάλλον το εχεις κουμπώσει στο ρουτερ.

----------


## alive

> Tο τηλέφωνο το εχεις βάλει στην θέση tel του splitter ή στην θέση phone1 του ρουτερ?Αν το έχεις στο splitter δοκίμασε να βάλεις το τηλέφωνο κατευθείαν στην πριζα του τοίχου χωρίς το splitter γιατί μπορεί να ειναι ελλατωματικό αλλα για να λές οτι έχει τόνο και μολις πας να πληκτρολογήσεις αριθμο κάνει σαν να πέφτει η γραμμή μάλλον το εχεις κουμπώσει στο ρουτερ.


Στο ρουτερ κατευθειαν.

----------


## vietcong

> Στο ρουτερ κατευθειαν.



Στο ρούτερ το κουμπώνεις μόνο αν έχεις παραγγείλει και δεύτερη γραμμή η οποία ειναι sip,εσύ θα βάλεις το τηλέφωνο στην θέση tel του splitter kai to router στην θέση adsl του splitter και θα είσαι οκ.

----------


## alive

> Στο ρούτερ το κουμπώνεις μόνο αν έχεις παραγγείλει και δεύτερη γραμμή η οποία ειναι sip,εσύ θα βάλεις το τηλέφωνο στην θέση tel του splitter kai to router στην θέση adsl του splitter και θα είσαι οκ.


Το εκανα αλλα στο ρουτερ αναβει μονο το power και η τηλεφωνικη γραμμη ειναι νεκρη.

----------


## nothing

αν βαλεις μονο το router στην πριζα τι γινεται?παιζει τιποτα ή οχι?
αν εχεις ενα αλλο splitter δοκιμασε το γιατι παιζει να ειναι ελαττωματικο αυτο που σου φεραν.

----------


## mmoukiou

Λοιπόν, είχα υποσχεθεί να γράψω εντυπώσεις για περιοχή Πόρτο Ράφτη. Παρά την ταλαιπωρία των 2-3 πρώτων ημερών που δεν οφειλόταν όμως στην ΟΝ αλλά σε λάθος συνδεσμολογία δικιά μας, η γραμμή δουλεύει άψογα, συγχρονίζει στα 20mbps και με πρφίλ 5 που διάλεξα, η tv παίζει σταθερότατα. Με βλέπω να μετακομίζω και γω προς ON (τώρα είμαι ΟΤΕ, η σύνδεση της ΟΝ ανήκει σε φίλη).

----------


## cnp5

> Το εκανα αλλα στο ρουτερ αναβει μονο το power και η τηλεφωνικη γραμμη ειναι νεκρη.


Το τηλέφωνο της On είναι PSTN, με λίγα λόγια, το συνδέεις όπως και στον ΟΤΕ, κατευθείαν σε μια πρίζα (προσοχή! πριν από κάθε τηλέφωνο πρέπει να έχει φίλτρο). Το internet δε δουλεύει γιατί δεν έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως... Έλαβες μήνυμα ότι ενεργοποιήθηκες από την On (η παραλαβή του εξοπλισμού, γίνετε πολύ νωρίτερα από την ενεργοποίηση).

----------


## predator77

καλημερα κ απο μενα απλα ηθελα να πω κ γω την αποψη μου σε αυτο θεματακι,ειμαι στην ον απο τον μαιο μεχρι στιγμης ειχα 2 αναποδιες αλλα οχι οτι εφταιγε η ον η μια ηταν απο την εγκατασταση του σπιτιου,κ το αλλο απο το ρουτερ(κ ευτυχως που εγινε δεν κλειδωνε πουθενα)τηλεφωνακι στην ον κ την επομενη απο 11 κ κατι που κλειδωνα πριν ξαφνικα κλειδωνει στα 14500!!το τελευταιο ηταν γυρω στον σεπτεμβρη απο τοτε δουλευει απροβληματιστα εντελως τα κανει ολα ταυτοχρονα κ δεν μασαει καθολου ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος κ στανταρ θα ανανεωσω κ για αλλον χρονο εχει αρχισει κ ανεβαινει η ον κ πιστευω θα δουμε κ αλλα πολλα κ καλυτερα.

----------


## noname85

ετσι ειναι, αλλα ας δωσουν και κινητα.και με 40€(+4€ αναγνωριση) καλα θα ηταν

----------


## berock

Καλησπερα,
Μαλλον (σιγουρα) ειναι off topic αλλα μολισ σημερα μου συνδεσαν ΟΝ και το attenuation einai 39 me 41, 
Γνωριζει καποιος που βρισκετε το Α/Κ Νεας Κηφισιας (Διευθυνση)??
Αν γνωριζει καποιος...
Σκεφτομαι να προχωρησω σε καμια βλαβη στον οτε για αλλαγη last mile.
Thanks sorry για το off topic

----------


## pokett

καλησπερα και απο μενα ειμαι  2 χρονια σχεδων στην ον και δεν εχω κανενα παραπονο ειδικα τον τελευταιο καιρο παει απο το καλο στο καλυτερο

----------


## atheos71

Είσαι και κοντά! :One thumb up: Έχεις περάσει τα 20 mbit;Με τί προφίλ είσαι;

----------


## 3xtr3mist

Γραφω και εγω τις δικες μου εντυπωσεις μετα την συνδεση μου στην ΟΝ.
Attn ειναι στα 21 dB και κλειδωνω στα 18Μ + με προφιλ fast χωρις διορθωσεις. Το Pirelli οπως το πηρα το εβαλα στο παταρι μεσα στο κουτι, splitter της ICP, χρησιμοποιω ρουτερ της Zyxel P-660W1 Prestige. Η ενεργοποιηση δεν ηταν η ιδανικη, εγινε λαθος μικτονομηση με μια ηλικωμενη γυναικα της οποιας το νουμερο ανηκει στον ΟΤΕ και δεν εδινε το δικο της νουμερο για να κουμπωθει η γραμμη στο σωστο οριο, τελικα με τα πολλα το εδωσε τελικα και εγινε σωστη μικτονομηση την επομενη απο τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ αφου ειχα ζητησει να διακοπει ο αριθμος μου απο ΟΝ για να μην χρεωνομαι αλλουνου κλησεις (το δικο μου τηλεφωνο ηταν νεκρο, και ο αριθμος μου ηταν μικτονομημενος στο απεναντι σπιτι). Ιντερνετ δεν σταματησε ποτε να λειτουργει τελικα ολα διορθωθηκαν μετα απο 7 μερες και πλεον δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα. Κλησεις γινονται κανονικα σε ολα τα νουμερα, και εξωτερικο και με συσκευη Philips ασυρματη (οσα λεγονται περι ασυμβατοτητας με τις συγκεκριμενες τηλεφωνικες συσκευες δεν ισχυαν ουτε ισχυουν). Packet errors μηδενικα οπως και corrections, κατεβαζω με 1.6Μ ολες τις ωρες της ημερας που εχω δοκιμασει, τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο εχω περασει δικο μου με μηκος 35μ - 40μ, αναλογικη διπολικη πριζα παλαιου τυπου, η μοναδικη στο σπιτι που ειναι 60 χρονων, οπως και η καλωδιωση. Αναγκαστικα χρησιμοποιω σταθεροποιητη τηλεφωνικης τασης λογω του μεγαλου τηλεφωνικου καλωδιου και το μονο που μενει να κανω πλεον ειναι να αντικαταστησω την τηλεφωνικη πριζα με Αμερικανικου τυπου rj6 οχι ομως οτι ειναι και απαραιτητο. Ευχομαι καλη συνδεση στους υπολοιπους νεοσυνδεδεμενους, οτιδηποτε χρειαστει καποιος μπορει να με ειδοποιησει με PM και μετα χαρας θα βοηθησω οσο μπορω. Καλη τυχη! :Cool:

----------


## hel

Aπό ταχύτητες τις ώρες αιχμής είστε OK εκεί στην ΟΝ?

----------


## 3xtr3mist

> Aπό ταχύτητες τις ώρες αιχμής είστε OK εκεί στην ΟΝ?


Προσωπικα δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα, χρησιμοποιω ομως δικο μου εξοπλισμο (ρουτερ, τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο, splitter, σταθεροποιητη τηλεφωνικης τασης), γνωστοι ομως που ειναι στην ΟΝ εχουν αντιμετωπισει προβληματα σε ωρες αιχμης, κυριως Καθημερινες απογευματα μετα τις 19:00 και Σαββατα πρωι. Αλλοι παλι οχι, το bandwith που παιρνω απο το MSAN πεφτει στα 17600Μ σε ωρες αιχμης, οποτε ειμαι μια χαρα. :Cool:

----------


## maikal

καλημερα φιλαρακια και συγνωμη για τα ορθογραφικα 
μια ερωτησουλα για την γραμμη με την   on   εχει ενεργοπειηθη η γραμμη με τηλεφωνο ιντερνετ και τηλεοραση
μπορω να παρω τηλεφωνο  να εχω ολες υπηρεσιες ..εκτος  να μπορη καποιος να με παρη τηλεφωνο λες και εχει
φραγη εισερχωμενων κλησεων  και αν υπαρχη υπηρεσια fax :Thinking:  
ευχαριστω ...

----------


## William Wallace

Προφανώς φίλε μου είναι θέμα φορητότητας τηλεφωνικού αριθμου, οπότε σύντομα θα λυθεί.. Απ'ό,τι θυμάμαι και μένα μου πήρε μία γεμάτη μέρα+ μέχρι να έχω εισερχόμενες..

----------


## maikal

ευχαριστω κατι για το fax ?

----------


## WagItchyef

> καλημερα φιλαρακια και συγνωμη για τα ορθογραφικα 
> μια ερωτησουλα για την γραμμη με την   on   εχει ενεργοπειηθη η γραμμη με τηλεφωνο ιντερνετ και τηλεοραση
> μπορω να παρω τηλεφωνο  να εχω ολες υπηρεσιες ..εκτος  να μπορη καποιος να με παρη τηλεφωνο λες και εχει
> φραγη εισερχωμενων κλησεων  και αν υπαρχη υπηρεσια fax 
> ευχαριστω ...


Tο πρώτο 24ωρο έτσι είναι το τηλέφωνο, μόνο εξερχόμενες κλήσεις γίνονται.

Όταν λες υπηρεσία fax τι εννοείς, μέσω Internet;

----------


## maikal

οπως του οτε ?

----------


## kapone33

γεια σας.ειμαι στην on απο αρχες οκτωβριου εφυγα απο την tellas γιατι ηθελα να βλεπω τηλεοραση στο σπιτι λογω του οτι μενω στην αργυρουπολη σε μονοκατοικια δεν βλεπω τιποτα.ξεκινησε η συνδεση αρκετα γρηγορα σε 15 μερες ειχα συνδεθει απο ταχυτητα παντως πολυ χαλια.συνεχεια reboot το pirelli μπας και συνγχρονυσει η τλεοραση χαλια ολο pixelliasmata και κοψιματα.υπηρξε μια περιοδος μες στον νοεμβρη που δουλευε αρκετα καλα.δηλαδη κατεβαζα με 200kbs με mtorrent και εβλεπα και tv.δοκιμασα διαφορες ταχυτητες μεσα απο το site και τελικα κατελληξα στην κατω απο 12 mbps.καπου 10κατι mbps download και 1024mpbs upload συμφωνα με το πιρελλι.σε τεστ ταχυτητας ειδα 6.5mpbs.ειμαι δυσαρεστημενος απο την εταιρια και θα αποχωρησω.το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω που να παω γιατι η vivodi ειναι μονοδρομος για μενα λογω της τηλεορασης που την χρειαζομαι αλλα δεν εχω ακουσει καλα λογια.τι προτεινεται? να περιμενω?μηπως αλλαξει κατι?γιατι βλεπω οτι πολλοι παροχοι ψαχνονται με triple play.παντως στεναχοριεμαι γιατι ζω στην ελλαδα αυτα στο εξωτερικο δεν γινονται.ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας.

........Auto merged post: kapone33 πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

γεια σας.ειμαι στην on απο αρχες οκτωβριου εφυγα απο την tellas γιατι ηθελα να βλεπω τηλεοραση στο σπιτι λογω του οτι μενω στην αργυρουπολη σε μονοκατοικια δεν βλεπω τιποτα.ξεκινησε η συνδεση αρκετα γρηγορα σε 15 μερες ειχα συνδεθει απο ταχυτητα παντως πολυ χαλια.συνεχεια reboot το pirelli μπας και συνγχρονυσει η τλεοραση χαλια ολο pixelliasmata και κοψιματα.υπηρξε μια περιοδος μες στον νοεμβρη που δουλευε αρκετα καλα.δηλαδη κατεβαζα με 200kbs με mtorrent και εβλεπα και tv.δοκιμασα διαφορες ταχυτητες μεσα απο το site και τελικα κατελληξα στην κατω απο 12 mbps.καπου 10κατι mbps download και 1024mpbs upload συμφωνα με το πιρελλι.σε τεστ ταχυτητας ειδα 6.5mpbs.ειμαι δυσαρεστημενος απο την εταιρια και θα αποχωρησω.το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω που να παω γιατι η vivodi ειναι μονοδρομος για μενα λογω της τηλεορασης που την χρειαζομαι αλλα δεν εχω ακουσει καλα λογια.τι προτεινεται? να περιμενω?μηπως αλλαξει κατι?γιατι βλεπω οτι πολλοι παροχοι ψαχνονται με triple play.παντως στεναχοριεμαι γιατι ζω στην ελλαδα αυτα στο εξωτερικο δεν γινονται.ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας. :Thumb down:  :Sorry:  :Sad:

----------


## noname85

στο speedtest.net δεν υπαρχουν αληθινες ταχυτητες.για να δεις την ταχυτητα σου δες με ποσο κατευαζει απο την microsoft.δεν αξιζει να φυγεις γιατι ολα ειναι θεμα γραμμης.αρα οπου και να πας θα ειναι το ιδιο.ολες οι εταιριες θα εχουν πολυ πιο ακριβα πακετα με iptv.αφου εχεις τωρα ον νομιζω πως δεν θα αντεξεις να πας vivodi.για δωσε στοιχεια γραμμης.

----------


## kapone33

Stream Type	Actual Data Rate
Up Stream	963 (Kbps.)
Down Stream	14054 (Kbps.)
•	[Go Top]
•	Operation Data / Defect Indication:
Operation Data	Upstream	Downstream
Noise Margin	15 dB	7 dB
Attenuation	15 dB	30 dB
•	
τα 14mbps εγιναν 9 γιατι δεν μπορουσα να κατεβασω τιποτα.δεν συζηταω για tv.επεφτε σιγα σιγα η ταχυτητα μεχρι το 0.αν ηταν θεμα γραμμης θα υπηρχε προβλημα και με tellas ετσι δεν ειναι?εξ αλλου απο οτι διαβασα η vivodi χρησιμοποιει μονο 2 mbps για tv ενω η on 5mbps ε και με 20 mbps ταχυτητα που δινει πιστευω κατι να γινεται.τωρα ειμαι και γω off :Thumb down:  :Worthy:

----------


## pstadex

[QUOTE=kapone33;2515448]γεια σας.ειμαι στην on απο αρχες οκτωβριου εφυγα απο την tellas γιατι ηθελα να βλεπω τηλεοραση στο σπιτι λογω του οτι μενω στην αργυρουπολη σε μονοκατοικια δεν βλεπω τιποτα.ξεκινησε η συνδεση αρκετα γρηγορα σε 15 μερες ειχα συνδεθει απο ταχυτητα παντως πολυ χαλια.συνεχεια reboot το pirelli μπας και συνγχρονυσει η τλεοραση χαλια ολο pixelliasmata και κοψιματα.υπηρξε μια περιοδος μες στον νοεμβρη που δουλευε αρκετα καλα.δηλαδη κατεβαζα με 200kbs με mtorrent και εβλεπα και tv.δοκιμασα διαφορες ταχυτητες μεσα απο το site και τελικα κατελληξα στην κατω απο 12 mbps.καπου 10κατι mbps download και 1024mpbs upload συμφωνα με το πιρελλι.σε τεστ ταχυτητας ειδα 6.5mpbs.ειμαι δυσαρεστημενος απο την εταιρια και θα αποχωρησω.το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω που να παω γιατι η vivodi ειναι μονοδρομος για μενα λογω της τηλεορασης που την χρειαζομαι αλλα δεν εχω ακουσει καλα λογια.τι προτεινεται? να περιμενω?μηπως αλλαξει κατι?γιατι βλεπω οτι πολλοι παροχοι ψαχνονται με triple play.παντως στεναχοριεμαι γιατι ζω στην ελλαδα αυτα στο εξωτερικο δεν γινονται.ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας.

........Auto merged post: kapone33 πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

γεια σας.ειμαι στην on απο αρχες οκτωβριου εφυγα απο την tellas γιατι ηθελα να βλεπω τηλεοραση στο σπιτι λογω του οτι μενω στην αργυρουπολη σε μονοκατοικια δεν βλεπω τιποτα.ξεκινησε η συνδεση αρκετα γρηγορα σε 15 μερες ειχα συνδεθει απο ταχυτητα παντως πολυ χαλια.συνεχεια reboot το pirelli μπας και συνγχρονυσει η τλεοραση χαλια ολο pixelliasmata και κοψιματα.υπηρξε μια περιοδος μες στον νοεμβρη που δουλευε αρκετα καλα.δηλαδη κατεβαζα με 200kbs με mtorrent και εβλεπα και tv.δοκιμασα διαφορες ταχυτητες μεσα απο το site και τελικα κατελληξα στην κατω απο 12 mbps.καπου 10κατι mbps download και 1024mpbs upload συμφωνα με το πιρελλι.σε τεστ ταχυτητας ειδα 6.5mpbs.ειμαι δυσαρεστημενος απο την εταιρια και θα αποχωρησω.το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω που να παω γιατι η vivodi ειναι μονοδρομος για μενα λογω της τηλεορασης που την χρειαζομαι αλλα δεν εχω ακουσει καλα λογια.τι προτεινεται? να περιμενω?μηπως αλλαξει κατι?γιατι βλεπω οτι πολλοι παροχοι ψαχνονται με triple play.παντως στεναχοριεμαι γιατι ζω στην ελλαδα αυτα στο εξωτερικο δεν γινονται.ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας. :Thumb down:  :Sorry:  :Sad: [/


Μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο, να κρατησεις την συνδεση ως εχει εστω και με χαμηλο bandwidth και να αγορασεις ενα δορυφορικο τυνερ οπου βλεπει και τα καναλια της Νοβα χωρις επιπλεον χρεωση. :Wink:

----------


## kapone33

μμμμμμμμμ  πολυ ενδιαφερουσα ιδεα αλλα γινε λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος οταν λες τα καναλια της nova εννοεις ολα?η τα free to air?τι θα χρειαστει απο εξοπλισμο μονο το tuner?

----------


## kostas210

Ενεργοποιήθηκε η υπηρεσία σήμερα το πρωί αλλά πιάνω χαμηλές ταχύτετες δηλ. 4 mbps downstream(εριμένω κάτι παραπάνω)..Nα περιμένω και να πάρω τηλέφωνο αργότερα??Ούτε στη σελίδα MyOn φαίνομαι ενεργοποιημένος πάντως οπότε δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω τις ρυθμίσεις...

----------


## atheos71

Ποιά τα στοιχεία γραμμής σου;

----------


## kostas210

Συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση..SNR Margin       9
                                               attenuation        29

Up Stream
 412 (Kbps.)

Down Stream
 3322 (Kbps.)



Fast Path FEC Correction
 0
 0

Interleaved Path FEC Correction
 0
 2128

Fast Path CRC Error
 0
 0

Interleaved Path CRC Error
 0
 23

Loss of Signal Defect
 0
 ---

Fast Path HEC Error
 0
 0

Interleaved Path HEC Error
 0
 0

Αυτά ΄βλέπω αυτή τη στιγμή αφού έκλεισα και επανεκκίνησα το pirelli.

----------


## lefteris

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι εχεις προβλημα με την εσωτερικη καλωδιοση σου

----------


## kostas210

Δηλαδή τι προτείνεις να κάνω??Να δοκιμάσω χωρίς το splitter λίγο ή να αλλάξω καλώδιο?? Ή εννοείς ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στα καλώδια μέχρι τον κατανεμητή κάτω.??

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Δηλαδή τι προτείνεις να κάνω??Να δοκιμάσω χωρίς το splitter λίγο ή να αλλάξω καλώδιο?? Ή εννοείς ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στα καλώδια μέχρι τον κατανεμητή κάτω.??


Δοκιμάζεις να "καρφώσεις" το ρούτερ κάτω στο κατανεμητή να δεις εκεί στατιστικά και βγάζεις συμπεράσματα.

----------


## noname85

και εγω τα ιδια.στο πρωτο δωματιο 16mbps και στο τελευταιο 2mbps.ευτυχως που υπαρχουν και τα φτηνα wireless 10 euro

----------


## mitropoulosjohn

Καλησπέρα 
Παίζει ρολο το δωμάτιο και αν ναι πως καταλαβαίνεις ποιο είναι το πρώτο? Απλά βάζεις το ρουτερ σε όλες τις μπριζες και βλέπεις??

----------


## atheos71

> Δοκιμάζεις να "καρφώσεις" το ρούτερ κάτω στο κατανεμητή να δεις εκεί στατιστικά και βγάζεις συμπεράσματα.


Κάνε αυτό πού σου πρότεινε.

----------


## nikos93

Το νεο καναλι στο νουμερο 9 με ονομα foxlife+1 το προσεξε κανεις;

----------


## kostas210

Λογικό δεν είναι να υπάρχει το συγκεκριμένο κανάλι εκεί???..Μέχρι και στα περιοδικά το έβγαλαν για την  ON κ tη FOX..

----------


## tsakman

Σήμερα ενεργοπιήθηκα στην ον(περιοχή Γαλάτσι)
1/12/2008:Τηλεφωνική Παραγγελία και μήνυμα με τους κωδικούς
2/12/2008:Μήνυμα για παραλαβή εξοπλισμού
3/12/2008:Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού
4/12/2008:Η Vodafone και ο OTE δέχτηκαν τα χαρτιά και έναρξη κατασκευή γραμμής
19/12/2008:Ενεργοποιήση γραμμής

snr on 9   snr vodafone 9
attn on 18  attn vodafone 25
line attn upload on  8   line attn vodafone 25
snr upload  on 10      snr upload vodafone   12

ταχύτητα με vodafone δε ξεπέρασα ποτέ το 7 σε πακέτο των 24(και ούτε θα το ξεπέρναγα όπως μου λέγανε από την εξυπηρέτηση)
ταχύτητα ον που είδα ότι είναι μέγιστη 16 έχω 12
upload vodafone το πολύ είχα 480
upload on 952

Δηλ με on μέχρι στιγμής έχω 12/952

Τηλέοραση δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα αλλά ιντερνετ και τηλέφωνο λειτουργούν άψογα
Τηλέφωνο λειτουργούν και οι εισερχόμενες από την πρώτη μέρα και ακούς τον άλλον τέλεια.

Τελικά και η τηλεόραση δουλεύει μια χαρά σε όλα(δεν έχω βάλει το premium πακέτο)

----------


## manuel

εγώ πάλι είμαι 5 μέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο και internet και περιμένω
 :Thumb down: 

Έπρεπε να είχα ενεργοποιηθεί απο τις 15/12

----------


## noname85

υπομονη.γιατι εχεις τετοιο προβλημα???

----------


## manuel

> υπομονη.γιατι εχεις τετοιο προβλημα???


Η επίσημη εκδοχή της ΟΝ είναι ότι έχει πρόβλημα ο ΟΤΕ

5 μέρες τώρα δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτα...σκέφτομαι Δευτέρα να κάνω καταγγελία.

Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανένας κάτι αντίστοιχο??

........Auto merged post: manuel πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Οι άνθρωποι δεν παίζονται...τους πήρα τηλέφωνο να τους ενημερώσω ότι την Δευτέρα πάω για διακοπή και καταγγελία και 

τσαφ...μέσα σε 5 λεπτά δουλεύουν ολα

----------


## noname85

πλακα κανεις.χαχαχαχαχα!δεν το περιμενα!!!!

----------


## manuel

τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου

Stream Type Actual Data Rate Up Stream 972 (Kbps.) Down Stream 14613 (Kbps.)

Operation Data Upstream Downstream Noise Margin 10 dB 9 dB Attenuation 11 dB 16 dB
ξέρει κανείς πόσο καιρό θέλει για να μου βγάλει στο MyON επιλογή profil γραμμής ?

........Auto merged post: manuel πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> πλακα κανεις.χαχαχαχαχα!δεν το περιμενα!!!!


noname για κλάματα είναι η ιστορία οχι για γέλια

 :Razz:

----------


## noname85

προβλημα,προβλημα!!!!πολυ χαμηλο att και 14mbps??????για δες μια την γραμμη του σπιτιου σου.εμενα μου ενεργ οταν ελεβα το sms

----------


## maikal

πως βλεπω  τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου ? :Thinking:

----------


## tsakman

Πας στο μενού του router σου και πατάς το adsl αριστερα και μετα το status

----------


## maikal

ευχαριστω

----------


## apollo.kk

Εγώ αγανακτισμένος από το Pirelli πήρα ενα Linksys WAG-54G2 και πεταει!

........Auto merged post: apollo.kk πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου
> 
> Stream Type Actual Data Rate Up Stream 972 (Kbps.) Down Stream 14613 (Kbps.)
> 
> Operation Data Upstream Downstream Noise Margin 10 dB 9 dB Attenuation 11 dB 16 dB


Όταν καταφέρεις να πας στο myON "Ρυθμίσεις γραμμής", δοκίμασε τα προφίλ  2 + 1. Λογικα, αν υποθέσουμε οτι τι default profile της on ειναι ADSL2, σε ADSL2+ θα ανέβεις τουλάχιστον 2+ mbps.

----------


## manuel

> προβλημα,προβλημα!!!!πολυ χαμηλο att και 14mbps??????για δες μια την γραμμη του σπιτιου σου.εμενα μου ενεργ οταν ελεβα το sms


Δεν έχω επιλέξει profil γραμμής ακόμα. Ενδεχομένως να πάω παραπάνω...

Στην αρχή με forthnet συνχρόνιζα χωρίς πρόβλημα στα 18..μετά απο 4 μήνες χωρίς να έχει αλλάξει τίποτα έπεσα στα 14 (δοκιμές με αλλα router , splitter, απευθείας σύνδεση router στην γραμμή)

Αν είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα η γραμμή μου τα στατιστικά στον router δεν θα έπρεπε να ήταν μεγαλύτερα?

........Auto merged post: manuel πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 29 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εγώ αγανακτισμένος από το Pirelli πήρα ενα Linksys WAG-54G2 και πεταει!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: apollo.kk πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 
> 
> Όταν καταφέρεις να πας στο myON "Ρυθμίσεις γραμμής", δοκίμασε τα προφίλ  2 + 1. Λογικα, αν υποθέσουμε οτι τι default profile της on ειναι ADSL2, σε ADSL2+ θα ανέβεις τουλάχιστον 2+ mbps.


Στον router η σύνδεση φαίνεται σαν ADSL2+

Άλλο router δεν με ενδιαφέρει να βάλω γιατί με ενδιαφέρει η tv. ξέρω ότι σε ορισμένους παίζει αλλα δεν θέλω να μπλέξω ιδιαίτερα

----------


## noname85

και με το pirelli εχεις support απο την ον!!

----------


## apollo.kk

Πολύ χρίσιμες αυτές οι δηλώσεις τελευταία ...

----------


## freak27

Εγω ξεκινησα με συγχρονισμο στα 10mbit και πλεον ειμαι στα 6...Μπορει να μου πει καποιος για ποιο λογο εγινε αυτο? Ειμαι Πετρουπολη, το attenuation ειναι 37. Οταν εκαναν αναβαθμιση συγχρονιζα στα 10 και μετα το περασμα 6 μηνων χωρις αλλη αναβαθμιση μου λενε πως πλεον η γραμμη δεν σηκωνει παραπανω γιατι απεχω 4 χιλιομετρα. 

Ειναι δυνατον πρωτα να ειχα 10mbps και τωρα το σπιτι μου να μετακινηθηκε? 

Ανικανοι-ψευτες, μονο 1 παλικαρι απ'το τεχνικο τμημα ειπε πως μαλλον εχει μπουκωσει το δικτυο στην Πετρουπολη τον τελευταιο καιρο, αλλα για αναβαθμιση ουτε λογος.

Plz λιγη help, σκεφτομαι να αλλαξω παροχο μιας και σε 10 μερες κλεινω χρονο

----------


## ssotis

Λοιπόν να πώ και έγώ τις εντυπώσεις μου:
Αίτηση online 27/11
Αποστολή με φαξ 28/11
Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού και παράδοση δικαιολογητικών 1/12 (29 κ 30/12 ήταν ΣΚ)
Ενεργοποίση 16/12. Άκριβώς όπως έλεγε στο αυτοματό μήνυμα στο 13801
Το τηλέφωνο είναι άψογο, όπως του ΟΤΕ. Το ρούτερ κλειδώνει στο προφίλ 5 στα 19574 - 19700 mbps, με Noise Margin 7 και Attenuation 18 dB, στο default profile είχα noise margin 11-13db!. Για πραγματική ταχύτητα δεν μπορώ ακόμα να δόσω ακριβή στοιχεία.
Η τηλεόραση επίσης άψογη, δεν έχω ακόμα δοκιμάσει το oncinema.
Ώς  εδώ όλα καλά, φτού μην το ματιάσω :One thumb up:

----------


## Kabouris

Ενεργοποιηση 14-03-2008. Μέχρι 20-04-2008 απανωτά εγκεφαλικά και λοιπές νευρολογικές παθήσεις. Απο  τότε αψογα όλα. CC με αναμονή λιγότερο από 1 λεπτό. Με καλούν και την επομένη για έλεγχο. 

Συμπέρασμα :  Φτου Φτου Φτου να μην το ματιάσω.

----------


## atheos71

@ssotis
Μια χαρά φαίνεται απ'τα στοιχεία πού δίνεις!Κάνε καμμιά μέτρηση να δεις πού φτάνεις πραγματικά(με download μάνατζερ).

----------


## manuel

υπάρχει τρόπος να σβήσω ένα mailbox το οποίο έχω κάνει εγω ή πρέπει να επικοινήσω με το τεχνικό τους τμήμα?

Απο το MyOn εφτιαξα ένα το οποίο του έχω δώσει μια ονομασία την οποία θέλω να αλλάξω. απλά η μόνη επιλογή που έχω είναι να κάνω subscribe στα newsletters

thanks..

----------


## nikos93

Ναι μπορεις μονος σου εκτος του αρχικου

----------


## Spynok

Κυριοι καλησπερα,

θα ηθελα να δωσω κ γω λιγο τα φωτα μου οσον αφορα αυτη την εταιρια μιας κ ειμαι περιπου ενα χρονο συνδεδεμενος.
Ειμαι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ απογοητευμενος και παραλληλα εξαλλος με αυτη την εταιρια. Και δυστυχως βλεπω οτι οχι μονο δε διορθωνεται αλλα μας κοροιδευει κ απο πανω. 
Πριν λιγο καιρο δουλευα σε μια πολυ μεγαλη αλυσιδα καταστηματων (επωνυμη) οπου ειχα κ πολλους πελατες modem κ οποτε μιλαγαμε συζηταγαμε κ λιγο για τα δικτυα. Οι περισσοτεροι που ηταν κ αυτοι συνδεδεμενοι με αυτη την εταιρια μου ελεγαν τα πιο ασχημα. 
Θα σας πω λιγα απο τα εκτροπα τα οποια με εχουν φερει πολλες φορες στη θεση να τους τηλ κ να βριζομαστε.

1. Οι ταχυτητες δεν ειναι αυτες που υποσχονται κ οταν κατι παει στραβα τα ριχνουν ο ενας στον αλλον. (οτε κτλ)
2. Οι τεχνικη τους υπηρεσια ειναι δυσκολο να την πιασεις και οταν τη πιασεις προσπαθουν για τουλαχιστον 30 λεπτα να φτιαξουν το προβλημα χωρις ομως στο τελος να φτιαχνεται.
3. Η τηλεοραση για να δουλεψει θελει πανω απο 7.2 Μbps και οταν κανει σκαμπανεβασματα η γραμμη εκεινοι το μονο που κανουν ιεναι να χαμηλωνουν απο τα κεντρικα τους τη γραμμη στο μοντεμ μονο κ μονο για να μη πεσει το ολο ιντερνετ, δινοντας παραταση μονο κ οχι λυση.
4. Οι τεχνικοι τους , αν οχι ολοι , οι περισσοτεροι δεν εχουν καμμια επαφη με τα κεντρικα. Για να σας δειξω να καταλαβετε τι εννοω, προσφατα επεσε η γραμμη μου μετα απο μηνες στο 5,3 Mbps. Οταν τους πηρα τηλ μετα απο 45 λεπτα συνομιλιας μου το εφτιαξαν τοσο καλα που δε περασαν 5 λεπτα ποθ εκλεισα το τηλ και επεσε ολο το δικτυο αυτη τη φορα. Η δευτερη συνομιλια που ειχα μαζι τους κατεληξε να πουνε να ερθει τεχνικος στο χωρο οπου μετα απο αλλα 2-3 τηλ ηρθε να δει το κουτι του τηλεφωνου εξω απο το σπιτι, κ το κουτι τηλ της περιοχης μετα απο 4 μερες. Η απαντηση που εδωσε ηταν η εξης : "Δεν εχει προβλημα το κουτι σας κυριε, εχει προβλημα το κουτι του ΟΤΕ που ειναι απεξω. Παρτε τηλ τα κεντρικα μας να στειλουν καποιον να το φτιαξει. "
Η συνεχεια εγινε ακομα πιο ενδιαφερουσα οπου μετα απο τηλ στην εταιρια μου ειπανε οτι θα ερθουν να το φτιαξουν οι ιδιοι χωρις καμμια χρεωση. Φυσικα αυτο δεν εγινε ποτε μαλλον γιατι οταν μετα απο μερες πηρα ξανα τηλ μου ειπανε απο τα κεντρικα οτι δε ξερουν τιποτα. 

Οφειλω να επισημανω οτι τα τηλεφωνα περασανε απο ολα τα σταδια. Πρωτα ευγενικα, μετα με νευρα, μετα με πολυ ασχημη γλωσσα κ τωρα πια με αγανακτηση.

Αυτα ηταν λιγα απο τα πολλα που εχω τραβηξει μαζι τους κ απο αυτα που εχουν παθει κ αλλοι πελατες μου στη δουλεια. Το χειροτερο απο ολα ειναι η αισθηση του καραγκιοζη που εχω ωρες ωρες που συνεχιζω να πληρωνω για μια υπηρεσια που δεν υπαρχει . Τηλεοραση-Γιοκ, Τηλ-Παλι καλα δουλευει, κ Ιντερνετ.....οποτε του κατεβει.

Περιμενω λοιπον να δω καποιο πακετο καλο κ να παρω γνωμες για αλλα δικτυα γιατι η καινουρια χρονια θα βρει  εμενα με αλλο παροχεα και εκεινους με το μοντεμ τους κ τον αποκωδικοποιητη πεταμενο στο καδο σκουπιδιων !

----------


## manuel

> Ναι μπορεις μονος σου εκτος του αρχικου



Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ... είχα φτιάξει μόνο το αρχικό και δεν ήθελα να φτιάξω αλλο πριν μου κάποιος ότι μπορώ να το επεξεργαστώ

 :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: manuel πρόσθεσε 25 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μπήκα στο profil της γραμμής και έβαλα την ρύθμιση στα 20Mbps χωρίς προστασία...αναφέρει ότι είναι για γραμμές με  downstream attenuation λιγότερο από 20. Έχω 16 παρ'ολα αυτά δεν είδα διαφορά στον συνχρονισμό και τώρα που πήγα να δοκιμάσω κάτι μου βγάζει ότι η γραμμή μου δεν υποστηρίζει τέτοιες ταχύτητες

τα στατιστικά του router μου είναι σχετικά καλα. δεν θα έπρεπε να συνχρονίζω παραπάνω?  φτάνω στα 14+ , κάποια στιγμή είδα και 15

Noise Margin 10 dB 9 dB Attenuation 11 dB 16 dB

κανείς καμία ιδέα γιατι πλέον δεν μπορώ πλέον να επιλέξω προφίλ 20 ή 24

........Auto merged post: manuel πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

τώρα με επιλογή γραμμής Ρύθμιση 1 : Χωρίς προστασία λαθών

έχω 

Stream Type Actual Data Rate Up Stream 1015 (Kbps.) Down Stream 15077 (Kbps.)


Operation Data Upstream Downstream Noise Margin 8 dB 7 dB Attenuation 11 dB 16 dB

----------


## cybervet

Απαραδεκτοι !!!!! επι 45 ημερες δεν εχω ιντερνετ καθε απογευμα , ουτε λογος για τηλεωραση...... και η γλαστρα στο τηλεφωνο πριν απο λιγο μου ειπε οτι φταιει το wlan που ειναι ον γιατι μου κλεβει το ιντερνετ λεει καποιος.............και να κανω ρεισταρτ τα γουιντος.........ΓΙΑ ΚΛΟΤΣΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
ΑΥΡΙΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΠΡΩΙ ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΚΑ ΕΤΤ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΠΑΡΟΧΟΥ...............

----------


## DronHed

@manuel:

Με τόσο χαμηλό attenuation δεν δικαιολογείται τόσο χαμηλή ταχύτητα.

----------


## basdel

Αίτηση 21/11/2008, παραλαβή εξοπλισμού 2/12/2008 και σύνδεση 22/12/2008. H αλλαγή (από tellas μάλιστα) έγινε χωρίς να καταλάβω τίποτα, το ιντερνετ και η iptv λειτουργούν άψογα, και μέσα σε πέντε λεπτά τα είχα σετάρει όλα. Πάντως στην iptv, το πιο χρήσιμο είναι το on - rec, όπου μπορεις να δεις ολα τα προγράμματα των τελευταίων τριών ημερών, σαν βίντεο. Γιατί τα ελεύθερα κανάλια δεν έχουν να προσφέρουν κάτι αξιόλογο - ιδιαίτερα σε μένα που έχω δορυφορική εγκατάσταση.

----------


## Torch21

Καλημέρα παιδιά και απο μένα και χρόνια πολλά! 
Το ερώτημά μου είναι: Αυτή την στιγμή έχω 8άρα connx και attenuation 18 kai margin 22 στα downstream. Έκανα αίτηση να συνδεθώ στην on και σκέφτομαι, λογικά θα γίνει μόνο μια αλλαγή στο καλώδιο μέσα στα αστικά κέντρα. Θα ξεκουμπώσουν απο ote και θα βάλουν on. Τα στοιχεία αυτά που έδωσα θα παραμείνουν ίδια δηλαδή! Και επειδή είναι καλά νούμερα για margin kai attenuation θα έχω και καλή ταχύτητα! Οταν λέω καλή εννοώ τουλάχιστον πάνω απο 10Mbps! 
Τα λέω καλά?

----------


## harris

> Τα λέω καλά?


Αν η καλωδίωση είναι ΟΚ θα δεις ανάμεσα 15-20Mbps  :Wink:

----------


## ssotis

> @ssotis
> Μια χαρά φαίνεται απ'τα στοιχεία πού δίνεις!Κάνε καμμιά μέτρηση να δεις πού φτάνεις πραγματικά(με download μάνατζερ).


Από το ftp.ntua.gr περίπου 950 ΚΒ/SEC....

----------


## Torch21

> Κυριοι καλησπερα,
> 
> θα ηθελα να δωσω κ γω λιγο τα φωτα μου οσον αφορα αυτη την εταιρια μιας κ ειμαι περιπου ενα χρονο συνδεδεμενος.
> Ειμαι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ απογοητευμενος και παραλληλα εξαλλος με αυτη την εταιρια. Και δυστυχως βλεπω οτι οχι μονο δε διορθωνεται αλλα μας κοροιδευει κ απο πανω. 
> Πριν λιγο καιρο δουλευα σε μια πολυ μεγαλη αλυσιδα καταστηματων (επωνυμη) οπου ειχα κ πολλους πελατες modem κ οποτε μιλαγαμε συζηταγαμε κ λιγο για τα δικτυα. Οι περισσοτεροι που ηταν κ αυτοι συνδεδεμενοι με αυτη την εταιρια μου ελεγαν τα πιο ασχημα. 
> Θα σας πω λιγα απο τα εκτροπα τα οποια με εχουν φερει πολλες φορες στη θεση να τους τηλ κ να βριζομαστε.
> 
> 1. Οι ταχυτητες δεν ειναι αυτες που υποσχονται κ οταν κατι παει στραβα τα ριχνουν ο ενας στον αλλον. (οτε κτλ)
> 2. Οι τεχνικη τους υπηρεσια ειναι δυσκολο να την πιασεις και οταν τη πιασεις προσπαθουν για τουλαχιστον 30 λεπτα να φτιαξουν το προβλημα χωρις ομως στο τελος να φτιαχνεται.
> ...



Αν και καταλαβαίνω τον πόνο γιατι κιεγώ κάπως έτσι πέρασα σε άλλη εταιρεία, θαθελα να σου δώσω λίγο τον λόγο που γίνονται αυτα: 
1. Οι ταχύτητες που υπόσχονται είναι ΕΩΣ 24 ή 16 mbps. Τώρα αφού αυτοί με το εως είναι καλυμένοι δε μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά! 
2. ΓΙα την τεχνική τους υπηρεσία δεν έχω ακόμα είκόνα και ούτε θέλω να αποκτήσω.
3. Η τηλεόραση είναι επακόλουθο της ταχύτητας που λέγαμε. Αν δεν έχεις καλή γραμμή και η ταχύτητα είναι οριακή, τότε τα σκαμπανεβάσματα είναι λογικά. ΤΟ κατέβασμα της ταχύτητας είναι για να γίνει πιο σταθερή η γραμμή και να γλιτώσεις τα σκαμπανεβάσματα.
Τέλος την άσχημη γλώσσα θα μπορούσες να πας εκει να τους την πείς και οχι στον καημένο υπαλληλάκο του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου. Αυτά απο μένα!

----------


## basdel

Αίτηση στις 21/11, παραλαβή εξοπλισμού μία εβδομάδα μετά, σύνδεση 22/12/2008. Όλα δουλεύουν άψογα, ιντερνετ, τηλέφωνο , iptv. Το ρούτερ δείχνει ταχύτητα 14,5mb περίπου.
Προς το παρόν χωρίς προβλήματα.

----------


## noname85

για δες με αλλαγη προφιλ θα φτασεις στα 16,5

----------


## cmantas

1,5 χρονο στην ΟΝ μια χαρα ολα. και μπηκα σε δυσκολους καιρους.

----------


## LefterisK

Καλή Χρονιά και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους!
Ξεκίνησε πολύ καλά με ΟΝ!
30 Δεκεμβρίου ενεργοποιήθηκα στην ΟΝ!  :Yahooooo:  
Άψογα τα pings!  :Clap:  Σε σχέση με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ... :ROFL:  Πετάει!
Μaximum download speed από ntua πάει με 1200kb/s! ενώ με ΝΕΤΖΕRO είχα 920...
Έβαλα το 4 προφίλ και είμαι μια χαρά...Μόνο το Caller ID στην αναμονή δεν λειτουργεί (μου το είπαν και στο τεχνικό τμήμα) αλλά μικρό το κακό...
Φυσικά με το quality router Vigor 2700 και με splitteraki Crypto! Πιάνει καμιά κατοστάρα kb/s παραπάνω... από την πατάτα το Pirelli  :Whistle: 
Eπίσης ευχαριστώ όλα τα παιδιά εδώ για το support!  :Worthy: 
Goodbye NETZERO!!  :Thumb down:

----------


## LefterisK

To θέμα είναι ότι το Vigor ήταν annex B και το φλάσαρα σε A, αυτό μπορεί να μειώσει την αποδοτικότητα ή τις ταχύτητες μου? :Thinking:

----------


## jogatore

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον φίλο @Torch21 και με τα όσα αναφέρει παραπάνω για την ΟΝ. Ποιά τεχνική υπηρεσία έχουν ?? Πότε έχουν διορθώσει βλάβη εγκαιρα?? Ποτέ δεν φταινε και για τίπτα οι ίδιοι αλλά πάντα οποιοσδήποτε άλλος (π.χ ΟΤΕ).
Μακρυά τους.......... :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## stef128

Συγγνωμη που θα διαφωνησω μαζι σας , αλλα πλεον η ον εχει την καλυτερη ανταποκριση σε θεμα τεχνικου . Ειμαι 1,5 χρονο και  καποτε περιμενα στο τηλ 1 ωρα και τωρα με το 13802 η απαντηση ειναι αμεση αντιθετα με την hol και forthnet και tellas οπου εξακολουθει καποιος να περιμενει 1 ωρα στο ακουστικο για τα ιδια προβληματα και την ιδια αντιμετωπιση ( εκτος απο προσωπικη εμπειρια με φιλους διαβαστε και το φορουμ )
Ειναι αληθεια ομως οτι τα 13801 και 13802 δεν ενειμερωνουν τα κεντρικα οντως λογω του θεματος οτι θελουν να εμφανιζουν αψογη σχεδον δουλεια ετσι ωστε να εξασφαλισουν την θεσουλα τους!!!!!Τα ιδια τ ακεντρικα το λενε ( Μην με προσβαλεις δεν ανηκω στο 13802!!!) 
Το μαρουσι εχει πιο καλη αντιμετωπιση απο το 13802 το ξερω γιατι εχω κατεβει πανω απο 25 φορες για συναδελφους κκαι φιλους που εχω βαλει στην ον για να κανω την δουλεια μου την στιγμη που ηθελα, τωρα το αν η εταιρια ειναι καλυτερη απο την αρχη αυτο ειναι δεδομενο ! Δεν ειπε κανεις οτι ολες οι καρτες της ον η της καθε εταιριας ειναι τελειες η οτι οι γραμμες των πελατων το ιδιο , για αυτο εχουν ολες οι εταιριες προβλημα + τον οτε !!!!!!!!!Για αυτο το μακρυα τους ειναι εντελως ακυρο !! Μακρυα απο αυτον που δεν σε εξυπηρετει και δεν σου λεινει το θεμα σου , αυτο δεν σημαινει ομως οτι η καθε εταιρια δεν λυνει τα θεματα για πληθος συνδρομητων της !!!!!
Τελος επειδη ο καθενας δεν εχει ψαχτει και λογικο ,πρεπει να ξερουμε ολοι οτι οι συμβασεις καθε εταιριας που εχουν με τον οτε λενε οτι ο 2ος (οτε) θα ελεγχει την γραμμη μονο εαν ο πελατης κλειδωνει κατω απο τα 2 mbps !!!!!!Εξωφρενικο αλλα ετσι ειναι !!!Επισης εαν υπαρχει προβλημα τηλεφωνου θα το ελεγχει μεσα σε 3 μερες αλλιως θα πληρωνει στην εταιρια προστιμο για καθε παραπανω μερα , κατι το οποιο δεν τηρει επισης ο οτε !!Τελος ολοι οι τεχνικοι που ερχονται σπιτι κοιτανε τα απλα πχ εαν εχεις τηλ η εαν το νετ δουλευει την ωρα που το μετραει και οχι ολη την μερα η μετα απο μιση ωρα !!!
Λαχειο λοιπον το θεμα για ολες τις εταιριες + οτε με λιγοτερα ποσοστα (λογικο)  , κατι που ασχολουμε εδω και 1,5 χρονο  , και αδιαψευστα μπορω να σας αραδιασω πανω απο 70 τηλ αριθμους σε διαφορες περιοχες της αθηνας απο ολους τους παροχους τους οποιους παρακολουθω !!!!!! 
Προσφατα αναγκαστηκα στην νικαια να παρω το cc της hol για να ρωτησω απλως τους κωδικους του μοντεμ !!Εκανα φορματ στον ανθρωπο εγκατεστησα απο την αρχη τα παντα οπως ηθελε και τα ρυθμισα ολα και ξαφνικα μετα απο 2 ωρες σε ανοιχτη ακροσαση το σηκωσε ο τεχνικος και μιλησαμε !! Η αποθεωση ειναι οτι η γραμμη του ειναι χαλια , κλειδωνει ποτε στα 3 και ποτε στα 1,5 mbps και το τηλ του δουλευει οποτε δεν τραβαει πολυ bandwitch !! Τι επρεπε να πω σε αυτον τον ανθρωπο ? Μακρυα απο hol ? Aφου ευχαριστημενος ηταν !!!

----------


## boredmind

καλησπερα, ρε παιδια εχω την On εδω και 5 μηνες περιπου και μενω μεταμορφωση, είμαι ομως στον ΟΤΕ του Ν ηρακλειου η γραμμη, δε μπορω να πιάσω ταχητυτα πάνω απο 7600 αν και συνήθως κλειδώνω στα 6800 εχει κανεις καποια ιδέα γιατι? στην εξυπηρετηση πελατών μου λενε αρλουμπες και οτί ειμαι πολυ μακριά απο το κέντρο τους και δεν εχω καλές ταχυτητες. καποια ιδέα? μήπως εαν αλλαζα modem θα εφτιαχνε?

----------


## stef128

Δεν ειναι αρλουμπες αυτα που σου λενε , μπες στο πιρελλι και πες μας το attenuation down ποσο ειναι ,να σου πουμε ποσο σηκωνει η γραμμη σου !! Δεν εχουν ολοι την ιδια ταχυτητα , γιατι δεν εχουμε ολοι την ιδια γραμμη !! Η αποσταση ειναι το καλωδιο σου μεχρι το αστικο κεντρο του Ν.ηρακλειου και οχι της On !!

----------


## jogatore

> Συγγνωμη που θα διαφωνησω μαζι σας , αλλα πλεον η ον εχει την καλυτερη ανταποκριση σε θεμα τεχνικου . Ειμαι 1,5 χρονο και  καποτε περιμενα στο τηλ 1 ωρα και τωρα με το 13802 η απαντηση ειναι αμεση αντιθετα με την hol και forthnet και tellas οπου εξακολουθει καποιος να περιμενει 1 ωρα στο ακουστικο για τα ιδια προβληματα και την ιδια αντιμετωπιση ( εκτος απο προσωπικη εμπειρια με φιλους διαβαστε και το φορουμ )
> Ειναι αληθεια ομως οτι τα 13801 και 13802 δεν ενειμερωνουν τα κεντρικα οντως λογω του θεματος οτι θελουν να εμφανιζουν αψογη σχεδον δουλεια ετσι ωστε να εξασφαλισουν την θεσουλα τους!!!!!Τα ιδια τ ακεντρικα το λενε ( Μην με προσβαλεις δεν ανηκω στο 13802!!!) 
> Το μαρουσι εχει πιο καλη αντιμετωπιση απο το 13802 το ξερω γιατι εχω κατεβει πανω απο 25 φορες για συναδελφους κκαι φιλους που εχω βαλει στην ον για να κανω την δουλεια μου την στιγμη που ηθελα, τωρα το αν η εταιρια ειναι καλυτερη απο την αρχη αυτο ειναι δεδομενο ! Δεν ειπε κανεις οτι ολες οι καρτες της ον η της καθε εταιριας ειναι τελειες η οτι οι γραμμες των πελατων το ιδιο , για αυτο εχουν ολες οι εταιριες προβλημα + τον οτε !!!!!!!!!Για αυτο το μακρυα τους ειναι εντελως ακυρο !! Μακρυα απο αυτον που δεν σε εξυπηρετει και δεν σου λεινει το θεμα σου , αυτο δεν σημαινει ομως οτι η καθε εταιρια δεν λυνει τα θεματα για πληθος συνδρομητων της !!!!!
> Τελος επειδη ο καθενας δεν εχει ψαχτει και λογικο ,πρεπει να ξερουμε ολοι οτι οι συμβασεις καθε εταιριας που εχουν με τον οτε λενε οτι ο 2ος (οτε) θα ελεγχει την γραμμη μονο εαν ο πελατης κλειδωνει κατω απο τα 2 mbps !!!!!!Εξωφρενικο αλλα ετσι ειναι !!!Επισης εαν υπαρχει προβλημα τηλεφωνου θα το ελεγχει μεσα σε 3 μερες αλλιως θα πληρωνει στην εταιρια προστιμο για καθε παραπανω μερα , κατι το οποιο δεν τηρει επισης ο οτε !!Τελος ολοι οι τεχνικοι που ερχονται σπιτι κοιτανε τα απλα πχ εαν εχεις τηλ η εαν το νετ δουλευει την ωρα που το μετραει και οχι ολη την μερα η μετα απο μιση ωρα !!!
> Λαχειο λοιπον το θεμα για ολες τις εταιριες + οτε με λιγοτερα ποσοστα (λογικο)  , κατι που ασχολουμε εδω και 1,5 χρονο  , και αδιαψευστα μπορω να σας αραδιασω πανω απο 70 τηλ αριθμους σε διαφορες περιοχες της αθηνας απο ολους τους παροχους τους οποιους παρακολουθω !!!!!! 
> Προσφατα αναγκαστηκα στην νικαια να παρω το cc της hol για να ρωτησω απλως τους κωδικους του μοντεμ !!Εκανα φορματ στον ανθρωπο εγκατεστησα απο την αρχη τα παντα οπως ηθελε και τα ρυθμισα ολα και ξαφνικα μετα απο 2 ωρες σε ανοιχτη ακροσαση το σηκωσε ο τεχνικος και μιλησαμε !! Η αποθεωση ειναι οτι η γραμμη του ειναι χαλια , κλειδωνει ποτε στα 3 και ποτε στα 1,5 mbps και το τηλ του δουλευει οποτε δεν τραβαει πολυ bandwitch !! Τι επρεπε να πω σε αυτον τον ανθρωπο ? Μακρυα απο hol ? Aφου ευχαριστημενος ηταν !!!


Φίλε μου το θέμα δεν είναι αν συμφωνείς ή διαφωνείς !!!!
Σαν τεχνική υπηρεσία ειναι *ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ* 
Οσο για το 13802 που λες ότι απαντουν αμέσως έχω να σε ρωτήσω "* ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΕΛΕΣΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ???????*"
Και μην μου πεις από κινητό που λένε και οι άσχετοι εκει στην ΟΝ !!!!!
Επιμένω και θα επιμένω ΜΑΚΡΥΑ απο την ΟΝ.

----------


## kouliss

Όταν δηλαδή κόβεται το τηλέφωνο και έχεις ΟΤΕ απο που καλείς τις βλάβες;
Για να μην πω για την εξυπηρέτηση του ΟΤΕ για τα ISDN.

Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο jogatore γιατί δεν σε εξυπηρέτησαν έγκαιρα ή σωστά αυτό όμως που αναφέρεις είναι το πιο μεγάλο ανόητο επιχείρημα.

Επίσης επειδή είδα ότι έχεις Vivodi δεν πιστεύω να νομίζεις ότι εκεί ανταποκρίνονται καλύτερα... Μια βόλτα απο τα γραφεία τους και κοιτάζοντας τον ηλεκτρονικό πίνακα στατιστικών των κλήσεων θα σε πείσει...

----------


## nothing

> καλησπερα, ρε παιδια εχω την On εδω και 5 μηνες περιπου και μενω μεταμορφωση, είμαι ομως στον ΟΤΕ του Ν ηρακλειου η γραμμη, δε μπορω να πιάσω ταχητυτα πάνω απο 7600 αν και συνήθως κλειδώνω στα 6800 εχει κανεις καποια ιδέα γιατι? στην εξυπηρετηση πελατών μου λενε αρλουμπες και οτί ειμαι πολυ μακριά απο το κέντρο τους και δεν εχω καλές ταχυτητες. καποια ιδέα? μήπως εαν αλλαζα modem θα εφτιαχνε?


περιμενουμε τα στατιστικα σου για να δουμε τι φαινεται απο αυτα σαν πρωτη ιδεα...
noise margin,attenuation....

----------


## stef128

Φιλε εμενα δεν με πειθει οτι και να πει ,γιατι εχω ασχοληθει με πανω απο 30 αριθμους που εχω βαλει στην εταιρια και παντα εβρισκα λυση για ολους , ακομα και για κομμενο καλωδιο απο την μερια του οτε ( αστικο κεντρο μεχρι το σπιτι του πελατη ) , τωρα τι λεει ο καθενας ασχετος με το θεμα και απο αλλη εταιρια δεν με με νοιαζει , ο καθενας μπορει να εχει την ''σφαιρικη'' αποψη του !!!!!!
Και ναι εκει στην ασχετη οn σου λενε να καλεσεις το 13801 απο κινητο που συνδεεσαι και με τεχνικη υπηρεσια αμεσως , οπως καλεσα σημερα

----------


## jogatore

> Όταν δηλαδή κόβεται το τηλέφωνο και έχεις ΟΤΕ απο που καλείς τις βλάβες;
> Για να μην πω για την εξυπηρέτηση του ΟΤΕ για τα ISDN.
> 
> Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο jogatore γιατί δεν σε εξυπηρέτησαν έγκαιρα ή σωστά αυτό όμως που αναφέρεις είναι το πιο μεγάλο ανόητο επιχείρημα.
> 
> Επίσης επειδή είδα ότι έχεις Vivodi δεν πιστεύω να νομίζεις ότι εκεί ανταποκρίνονται καλύτερα... Μια βόλτα απο τα γραφεία τους και κοιτάζοντας τον ηλεκτρονικό πίνακα στατιστικών των κλήσεων θα σε πείσει...


Βλάβες ΟΤΕ κάλιστα τις καλεις απο κινητό !! 13802 πως θα καλέσεις ?????
Όσο για το σταθερό που έχει σε αφήνει στην καλυτερη των περιπτώσεων ένα 10λεπτο στο περιμενε .Άσε που θα πρέπει να τους καλέσεις περισσότερες φορές απο μια.
Όσο για την vivodi μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω κανενα απολύτως πρόβλημα εδώ και μα 5ετια !!

........Auto merged post: jogatore πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Φιλε εμενα δεν με πειθει οτι και να πει ,γιατι εχω ασχοληθει με πανω απο 30 αριθμους που εχω βαλει στην εταιρια και παντα εβρισκα λυση για ολους , ακομα και για κομμενο καλωδιο απο την μερια του οτε ( αστικο κεντρο μεχρι το σπιτι του πελατη ) , τωρα τι λεει ο καθενας ασχετος με το θεμα και απο αλλη εταιρια δεν με με νοιαζει , ο καθενας μπορει να εχει την ''σφαιρικη'' αποψη του !!!!!!
> Και ναι εκει στην ασχετη οn σου λενε να καλεσεις το 13801 απο κινητο που συνδεεσαι και με τεχνικη υπηρεσια αμεσως , οπως καλεσα σημερα


Δεν θέλω να σε πείσω σε τίποτα..... και σε παρακαλώ να είσαι περισσότερο ευγενής στις εκφράσεις σου. Δεν σε απεκάλεσα "ασχετο" και θα σε παρακαλούσα να το ανακαλέσεις.

----------


## stef128

Επειδη συμβαινει να καλω καθε μερα το cc δειχνει ποσο "σχετικος" εισαι με την εταιρια , οσο για την ευγενια που με διακατεχει  ειναι στο ιδιο επιπεδο με την δικια σου !!!Και τελος το φορουμ δεν ειναι χωρος αντιπαραθεσεων , αλλα εμπειριων  γνωσεων και αποψεων, ο καθενας μας μπορει και γραφει οτι θελει εδω !!Το θεμα ειναι οτι εσυ γραφεις για διαφορετικη εταιρια που δεν γνωριζεις μιας και εισαι στην vivo 5 χρονια , η δεν εισαι?
Δεν ειμαι φανατικος υποστηρικτης καμμιας εταιριας γιατι και εγω πελατης ειμαι , αλλα συνηθιζω να γραφω αληθειες και οχι οτι μου κατεβει !!!!!!!!!Τωρα το εαν καποτε αργουσε η on και 1 ωρα εστω να το σηκωσει καποιος ειναι αληθεια , αλλα καποτε , γιαυτο επιτρεψε μας να εχουμε πιο αντικειμενικη αποψη μιας και εχουμε ακομα αυτον τον ενναλακτικο ακομα !!
Οσο για το 13802 δεν μπορεις να καλεσεις απο κινητο , αλλα σου ξαναλεω μπορεις το 13801 , το ιδιο ειναι , ενα δυκτιο εχουν το οποιο ξερεις συνδεεται μεταξυ του !! Ουτε λενε η γραφουν πουθενα για το 13802 , παντα σου λενε να παρεις το 13801 !!
Χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια!!!

----------


## jogatore

> Επειδη συμβαινει να καλω καθε μερα το cc δειχνει ποσο "σχετικος" εισαι με την εταιρια , οσο για την ευγενια που με διακατεχει  ειναι στο ιδιο επιπεδο με την δικια σου !!!Και τελος το φορουμ δεν ειναι χωρος αντιπαραθεσεων , αλλα εμπειριων  γνωσεων και αποψεων, ο καθενας μας μπορει και γραφει οτι θελει εδω !!Το θεμα ειναι οτι εσυ γραφεις για διαφορετικη εταιρια που δεν γνωριζεις μιας και εισαι στην vivo 5 χρονια , η δεν εισαι?
> Δεν ειμαι φανατικος υποστηρικτης καμμιας εταιριας γιατι και εγω πελατης ειμαι , αλλα συνηθιζω να γραφω αληθειες και οχι οτι μου κατεβει !!!!!!!!!Τωρα το εαν καποτε αργουσε η on και 1 ωρα εστω να το σηκωσει καποιος ειναι αληθεια , αλλα καποτε , γιαυτο επιτρεψε μας να εχουμε πιο αντικειμενικη αποψη μιας και εχουμε ακομα αυτον τον ενναλακτικο ακομα !!
> Οσο για το 13802 δεν μπορεις να καλεσεις απο κινητο , αλλα σου ξαναλεω μπορεις το 13801 , το ιδιο ειναι , ενα δυκτιο εχουν το οποιο ξερεις συνδεεται μεταξυ του !! Ουτε λενε η γραφουν πουθενα για το 13802 , παντα σου λενε να παρεις το 13801 !!
> Χρονια πολλα και καλη χρονια!!!


Για να τελειώνουμε ... για να γράφω τις απόψεις μου για την ΟΝ δεν ειναι ανευ λόγου.Είμαι περισότερο από 1,5 χρονο στην εταιρεία πελάτης και έχω  ρις απόψεις μου
Στο ξανελέω ότι δεν σε απεκάλεσα "ασχετο" 'οπως έκανες εσυ . Οσο για το 13802 η ίδια ετερεία λέει ότι το έχει για τεχνική υποστήριξη...... αλλά δεν μπορείς να καλέσεις από κινητό...Τώρα για το πόσο είναι η αναμονή... αυτό εξαρτάτε από πολούς παράγοντες.
Τώρα σαν πελάτης απαιτώ να με σέβονται... όπως τους σέβομαι και εγώ καταβάλοντας το λογαριασμό μου.Και ο σεβασμός τους είναι τόσος που ακόμη δεν μου έχουν απαντήσει σε βλάβη που τους έχω δώσει από 27/12  τηλεφωνικά και με fax στις 28/12 και για αποκατάσταση βλάβης ακόμα ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ............
Κάποτε , κάποια μέρα  ίσως την αποκαταστήσουν αλλά θα είναι αργα..........
 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## stef128

Σου κουναω το μαντηλι λοιπον , και καλως να ορισεις σε αλλη εταιρια η οποια και αυτη θα ειναι εξαρτημενη απο τον οτε και τα ιδια θα σου λεει !!!!!Συνεχιζω να λεω λοιπον οτι δεν εισαι και τοσο σχετικος με το θεμα και δεν εχεις σφαιρικη αποψη με τους ενναλακτικους !!

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Λοιπον εκλεισα μια εβδομαδα στην Ον και γραφω τις εμπειριες μου:

Δεδομενο ειναι οτι εχω μια κακη γραμμη μακρυα πανω απο εναμισι χιλιομετρο απο το κεντρο, τι ειχα? ειχα μια γραμμη νετονε κλειδωμενη απο 4,5 εως 6, απ στο 1, με τηλεφωνια δυο νουμερα χωρις ιδιαιτερα προβληματα αν και προς το πλεον εμφανιστηκαν ξανα μια δυο αποσυνδεσεις την μερα.

Τι εχω τωρα κλειδωμα απο 5,5 εως 7, τηλεφωνια ενα νουμερο αλλα εξαιρετικη ποιοτητα, ενω δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το ρουτερ, γινοταν ρισταρτ και γω μιλαγα με τον τεχνικο της ον!!! Πραγμα προτογνωρο για μενα καθως δεν θα ξεχασω οταν το καλοκαιρι του 2007 με τις φωτιες δεν ειχα τηλεφωνο για να επικοινωνησω με τους δικους μου, αφου δεν λειτουργουσε το τηλεφωνο και οντας σαββατοκυριακο αστα να πανε (τα λεμε απο δευτερα...) Οι ανθρωποι με εχουν παρει ηδη αρκετα τηλεφωνα για να βρουμε την καλυτερη ρυθμιση. Το σερφαρισμα ανετο χωρις τα κολληματα σε συγκεκριμενες σελιδες που δεν της ανοιγε η νετονε, απλα καποιες φορες νεκρωνει το download, το upload και το τηλεφωνο δεν επηρεαζονται. Η τηλεοραση απλα ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ!!! το δε REC ΑΠΑΙΚΤΟ!!! 

Συμπερασμα αν για μενα η ΟΝ κονταρει την Νετονε στα ισια πλεον, με την ον σε φθηνοτερη τιμη να προσφερει τηλεοραση, με την νετονε να θεωρειται απο πολλους ο καλυτερος ιδιωτικος, και με την εικονα της Νετονε να μην μπορει να ακολουθησει τον ανταγωνισμο, η ΟΝ εχει πολυ καλες προοπτικες για καποιον που συνειδητα θελει να παρει ιδιωτικο παροχο. Την αξιοπιστια του πΟΤΕ δεν ξερω αν την φτανει (δεν εχω δοκιμασει πανω απο 784) αλλα αξιζει να δοκιμασει κανεις... εγω προσωπικα νιωθω ικανοποιημενος απο την επιλογη μου.

----------


## jogatore

> Σου κουναω το μαντηλι λοιπον , και καλως να ορισεις σε αλλη εταιρια η οποια και αυτη θα ειναι εξαρτημενη απο τον οτε και τα ιδια θα σου λεει !!!!!Συνεχιζω να λεω λοιπον οτι δεν εισαι και τοσο σχετικος με το θεμα και δεν εχεις σφαιρικη αποψη με τους ενναλακτικους !!


Επειδή δεν έχω όρεξη να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο με έναν τόσο πολύ σχετικό και έξυπνο σου λέω να κουνήσεις μαντήλι εκει που σε παίρνει!!!!!!
Το τι θα κάνω εγώ είναι δικό μου θέμα...
Όσο για τους ενναλακτικούς έχω καταλάβει ότι όλοι βράζουν στο ίδιο καζάνι !!!

----------


## LefterisK

Xαλαρώστε παιδιά... :Worthy:   :Thinking:

----------


## maikal

γεια σας φιλαρακια μηπως ξερουμε πως αλλαζει  η  ip

----------


## nothing

δεν αλλαζει...(με proxy δε ξερω τι μπορεις να κανει ομως) αλλα για να αλλαζει δε γινεται μιας και εχουμε ολοι static....

----------


## naxus

Δεν αλλάζει η ip... H  On παρέχει static ip. Όπως προείπε ο nothing proxy servers ή χρησιμοποιήσε το δίκτυο Tor... αλλά μόνο για απλό σερφάρισμα

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Έτσι έτσι, με proxy και μετά αναρωτιέστε γιατί κάποιος σας έκλεψε στοιχεία.

(Δεν αναφέρομαι στους proxies του ISP κλπ)

----------


## maikal

κριμα ειναι καλο ...θα,,, ειταν να μπορω να την αλλαξω

----------


## harris

> κριμα ειναι καλο ...θα,,, ειταν να μπορω να την αλλαξω


Βγάλε το ρούτερ σου από την πρίζα για 5-10 λεπτά και θα αλλάξει ΙΡ  :Wink:

----------


## maikal

απο ταχυτητα  πως παμε ?  3921 kb/s  και πεφτω  συνεχεια  τι παιζει ?

----------


## harris

> απο ταχυτητα  πως παμε ?  3921 kb/s  και πεφτω  συνεχεια  τι παιζει ?


Δώσε όλα τα στατιστικά σου να δούμε τι γίνεται...

----------


## nothing

> Βγάλε το ρούτερ σου από την πρίζα για 5-10 λεπτά και θα αλλάξει ΙΡ


δε νομιζω....
ισως καταλαβες λαθος εταιρεια???
on telecoms here με static ip μονο....  :Wink:

----------


## harris

> δε νομιζω....
> ισως καταλαβες λαθος εταιρεια???
> on telecoms here με static ip μονο....


...... Σωστά μιλάς.....  :Sorry:

----------


## pinezas

Kαλη χρονια σε ολους!εκανα την αιτηση 22-9-2008.1-12-2008 εστειλα fax για αλλαγη διευθυνσης.το απογευμα με πηρε τηλ μια ευγενεστατη κοπελα για να επιβεβαιωσει την αιτηση μου καθως επισης το οτι η γραμμη μου ειναι ενεργη απο 1-12-2008.-δεν με ενημερωσε κανεις απαντησα για την ενεργ/ση ουτε ηρθε καποιος τεχνικος για το ολο project.(συμφερει την εταιρια να σου πει οτι ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμη γιατι με την αιτηση μου για αλλαγη διευθυνσης=65 ευρω.)απαντησα οτι ο εξοπλισμος ειναι ανεπαφος και στο κουτι του μεσα αλλα εις ματην...
  Στο νεο σπιτι οταν μετακομισα ηρθε ο τεχνικος στις 24-12-2008.δεν μετρα χαλκο μου ειπε και θα επιληφθει ο Ο.Τ.Ε οπερ εγενετω και χαος γεννετω.3 μερες μετα ηρθε τεχνικος του Ο.Τ.Ε και εκανε τα μαγικα του(καλος ανθρωπος μπραβο του.)

  Ηρθε παλι τεχνικος της ON εκανε και αυτος αμπρακαταμπρα και δουλεψε.πολυ καλη ταχυτητα και κατεβασα εως και με 1296 kb/s διαφορα torrents.το τηλ ομως εχει απιστευτο θορυβο και δεν την παλευει με τιποτα ακομη και σημερα παρολο που εχω κανει αρκετα τηλ στν εξυπ πελατων(την λεξη αμεσα αν την ακουσω αλλη μια φορα απο αυτους θα φλιπαρω λεμε.)αποτελεσμα κανενα.
  Παμε στην IPTV ΤΩΡΑ.Ακομη δεν δουλευει γιατι το τηλεχειρ/ιο ειναι χαλασμενο εξ αρχης οποτε δεν εχω δει ακομη τηλ απο την ON.Παλι τηλεφωνα στην ON και ναι λοιπον σημερα 9-1-2008 θα ερχονταν το τηλεχ/ιο αλλα.............................





εκαναν λαθος την διευθυνση  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  και ο μεταφορεας δεν αλλαζει το δρομολογιο του γιατι ετσι του καπνισε!!!!απο δευτερα παλι!!!ως τωρα δεν εχω βρισει κανεναν αλλα ειμαι στο about a to κανω παρολο που δεν ειμαι ανθρωπος που βριζει.Ακουστε και αυτο.σε συνομιλια με την εξυπ πελατων για το θεμα της iptv η απαντηση της ηταν -φταιει η συνδεση HDMI ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΧ/ΙΟ ΒΑΛ'ΤΕ ΤΟ SCART ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ!!!! ΝΤΟΙΝΓΚΚΚΚΚ  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## nothing

οσο αφορα για την ενεργοποιηση που λες αν θυμαμαι καλα πριν καποιο καιρο ειχε γινει κατι αντιστοιχο σε αλλο πελατη και η διαδικασια ηταν να πληρωσει τα 65 και μετα απο καποια τηλεφωνα και αρκετες εξηγησεις και επιστροφη του "παλαιου" εξοπλισμου να τα πιστωθει....(τωρα δε ξερω τι θα καταφερεις αλλα η προσπαθεια αξιζει...)
για τον θορυβο φανταζομαι γνωριζεις πως μπορεις να κανεις ελεγχο...(αποσυνεδεσε το ρουτερ τελειως,δες αν εχει θορυβο το τηλ,ξανασυνεδεσε το  και ξαναδοκιμασε και μετα ελεγξε τα φιλτρακια που εχεις σε καθε τηλεφωνικη συσκευη,βγαλτες μια μια και δοκιμασε και μπορει να βρεις ακρη μονος σου και γρηγορα...)
βεβαια ολα αυτα μπορει να μην εχουν σχεση αλλα θα εισαι σιγουρος οτι δε φταιει κατι απο την πλευρα σου..

και τελος με την τηλεοραση δε ξερω τι παιζει μιας και δεν ασχολουμαι αλλα κατι θυμαμαι που λεγαν για το hdmi τα παιδια αλλα δε θυμαμαι τι...
καποιος που ασχολειται θα μπορεσει να βοηθησει περισσοτερο....
καλη συνεχεια και ευχομαι να λυθουν τα προβληματα σου...

----------


## maikal

πως το κανουμε αυτο ? :Thinking:

----------


## nothing

ποιο φιλτατε maikal??

----------


## pinezas

nothing ειναι η πρωτη φορα που εχω τηλεφ γραμμη. αν δεν μπορουν να κανουν την δουλεια τους ας μας το πουν να ξερουμε.δεν ειμαι αναγκασμενος να μαθω εγω τι πρεπει να κανω για να δουλεψει κατι για το οποιο αλλοι ειναι υποχρεωμενοι βασει συμβολαιου να κανουν.με αυτη την λογικη θα επρεπε να ξερω και για αμαξια και για υδραυλικους και παει λεγοντας.οπως εμενα με πληρωνουν καποιοι να κανω την δουλεια μου σωστα και την κανω μιας και στον τομεα μου εχω και ευφημο μνεια το ιδιο προσδοκω να λαμβανω.κυνικο το μηνυμα μου αλλα ετσι ειναι.(μια υποδοχη τηλεφωνου εχω και ακολουθει ο διαμοιραστης του τηλεφωνου και του adsl.)

----------


## maikal

τα στατιστικα συνδεσης ?

----------


## nothing

pinezas δε διαφωνω εγω σου ειπα τις επιλογες σου για να μην παιδευεσαι...
πολλοι πληρωνονται για να κανουν πραγματα που δε κανουν..
αν περιμενεις απο ολους να κανουν την δουλεια τους ζητω που καηκες...
εγω οταν απλα περιμενα επειδη εφτιαχνα το αμαξι καποτε(μετατροπες κλπ κλπ) πληρωσα και την αμαθεια μου δυστυχως...
μετα εμαθα και απο αμαξια για να μην με κοροιδευουνε...
εγω απο την μεχρι τωρα εμπειρια μου εχω δει οτι σε οποιοδηποτε τομεα αν εσυ πληρωνεις κατι και δεν ξερεις ειναι το πιο πιθανο να σε κοροιδεψουνε...

αλλα ας επιστρεψουμε στο προβλημα...
πως ειναι η πρωτη τηλεφωνικη σου γραμμη αφου εκανες αλλαγη διεθυνσης??

@maikal : αν εννοεις πως μπορεις να δεις τα στοιχεια της συνδεσης σου στον browser βαζεις 192.168.1.1 και αν δεν εχεις αλλαξει τους κωδικους username : on , password : on και μετα πηγαινεις στο μενου που λεει "adsl status" και βλεπεις τα στατιστικα σου.

----------


## pinezas

αλλαγη διευθυνσης εκανα ενω δεν ειχα καν συνδεθει και ζητησα η συνδεση εφοσον αργουν που αργουν οοοταν το αποφασισουν να με συνδεσουν στο ιδιοκτητο τους δικτυο να το κανουν στο νεο σπιτι.(στο παλιο δεν ειχα ποτε τηλεφωνο.)η 'συμπτωση' ηταν το οτι αφου εκανα την αιτηση για αλλαγη διευθυνσης μου ειπαν οτι απο το απογευμα της ιδιας ημερας (1-12-08) ηταν ενεργη η γραμμη.ουτε τον αριθμο μου δεν ηξερα ουτε και συσκευη τηλεφωνου ειχα.τα 65 ευρω ομως για την μεταφορα τα ζητησαν.

----------


## nothing

ναι τωρα καταλαβα τι εννοεις γιατι πριν νομιζα κατι αλλο. :Wink: 
κοιτα η αληθεια ειναι οτι γενικα στο να βγει νουμερο καινουργιο απο ον εχει μια διαδικασια α' μεχρι να παραδοθει και ισως απλα να συνεπεσες...
βεβαια ποτε δε ξερεις τι εχει γινει παντως τα 65 ευρω δε θα τα γλυτωνες αν δε κανω λαθος μιας και για αλλου ειχες ξεκινησει και αλλου εγινε τελικα η συνδεση...
γιατι αν ηθελες να τα γλυτωσεις θα επρεπε να ακυρωσεις την αιτηση για την προηγουμενη διευθυνση και να κανεις εκ νεου αιτηση για την καινουργια διευθυνση...

[μπορει να κανω και λαθος αλλα νομιζω ετσι λειτουργει το συστημα,παντως αν θες ζαλισε τους μπας και στα πιστωσουν που ομως δε ξερω αν τα δικαιουσαι...]

----------


## bubis21

Γεια σας παιδες!!! Σκεφτομαι να φυγω απο τελλας και να βαλω το triple play της on!!Mε snr 9.5/atenn 34 αξιζει να το βαλω η θα εχω προβληματα??Ανηκω στο DSLAM Ηλιουπολης!! Καθε  βοηθεια δεκτη!! ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!

----------


## stef128

ΑΝ η γραμμη σου ειναι καλη , στατιστικα μιλωντας παντα , με attenuation 34 θα κανεις επανεκινηση του μοντεμ καθε 2η κυριακη

----------


## predatorisback

Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα παραμεινει ιδιο το attenuation,εγω οταν ημουν στον ΟΤΕ ακομα
και απλα ειχα συνδεση απο forthnet,ειχα 26 και τωρα που πηγα στην ΟΝ εχω 37 :-(

----------


## nothing

ναι δυστυχως το που θα σε "κουμπωσουν" παιζει τεραστιο ρολο...

----------


## homo_digital

Καλησπέρα. Είμαι υπο ενεργοποίηση χρήστης της ον.
Έκανα αιτηση στις 14/12 απο οτε σε ον. Σήμερα το τηλέφωνο είναι νεκρό αλλά ιντερνετ έχω. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία μεταφοράς;

----------


## 030366

Στο my on ποιά είναι η ημερομηνία ολοκλήρωσης διαδικασίας μεταφοράς;

----------


## homo_digital

το εικονίδιο είναι πράσινο αλλά η ημερομηνία είναι κενή. Επίσης ο αυτοματος τηλεφωνητης που εχει η ον και ενημερώνει τους συνδρομητές για την ημερομηνια συνδεσης μου πε στις 07/01  οτι 09/01 θα χω συνδεθει.


edit
Συγνώμη είναι γκρι το εικονιδιο και δεν γραφει τιποτα.

----------


## nothing

το οτι εχει νετ αλλα οχι τηλεφωνο μαλλον ειναι θετικο οτι ολοκληρωνεται η μεταφορα...
ισως σου κρατησει κανα 3-4ωρο αλλα μπορει και παραπανω...
μην προσπαθεις να καλεσεις για να δοκιμαζεις γιατι ετσι καθυστερεις την διαδικασια.
επισης αν θες να δεις αν μπηκες στο δικτυο ον με ενα ipconfig στο cmd μπορεις να δεις τι ip σου δινει για να καταλαβεις...(αν ειναι απο 92.... τοτε μαλλον μπηκες on).

----------


## 030366

> το οτι εχει νετ αλλα οχι τηλεφωνο μαλλον ειναι θετικο οτι ολοκληρωνεται η μεταφορα...
> ισως σου κρατησει κανα 3-4ωρο αλλα μπορει και παραπανω...
> μην προσπαθεις να καλεσεις για να δοκιμαζεις γιατι ετσι καθυστερεις την διαδικασια.
> επισης αν θες να δεις αν μπηκες στο δικτυο ον με ενα ipconfig στο cmd μπορεις να δεις τι ip σου δινει για να καταλαβεις...(αν ειναι απο 92.... τοτε μαλλον μπηκες on).


Χμ, δε νομίζω, αν έχει περάσει στην on δεν θα έπαιρνε ip, αφού έχει καταχωρημένα στο ρούτερ τα στοιχεία πρόσβασης της otenet.. 

Λοιπόν, επειδή κι εγώ πάνω κάτω την ίδια ημερομηνία με τον φίλο έκανα την αίτηση, στο webselfcare μου δείχνει ακριβώς τα ίδια, αλλά πήρα στο 13801 και άκουσα τα αυτοματοποιημένα μηνύματα. Σε κάποια φάση σου ζητάει να πληκτρολογήσεις κωδικό παραγγελίας η τηλέφωνο και τελικά η ενεργοποίηση θα γίνει 12/1/09. Εις αύριον τα σπουδαία δηλαδή. Σταυρώνω τα δάχτυλα μου!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nothing

α με συγχωρειτε αλλα νομιζα πως ειχε το pirelli στη γραμμη και αναμενει....
αν εχει ακομα της otenet τοτε προφανως και δεν ειναι on...

----------


## WagItchyef

Και το pirelli να έχει, δεν πρόκειται η ipconfig να του δείξει IP 92.*.

----------


## nothing

> Και το pirelli να έχει, δεν πρόκειται η ipconfig να του δείξει IP 92.*.


εχεις δικιο απο βιασυνη μου ξεφυγε η μπουρδα μιας και βλεπουμε την ip του royter...
χρησιμοποιησε αυτο το site ωστε να δεις τι ip σου βγαζει...(και αν ειναι 92...)

----------


## homo_digital

Επίσης να προσθέσω οτι δεν έχω πάρει τους κωδικούς πρόσβασης στην ον. Οπότε και να έχει γίνει η μεταφορά δεν θα μπορω να μπω, έτσι δεν είναι;
Πάντως ακόμα έχω οτε γιατι σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω Link του nothing η ip ξεκινα απο 85 και οχι απο 92

----------


## jogatore

Ξέρει κανείς μετά από διακοπή στην ΟΝ τι κάνω  το λάστιχο ??? (pirelli)

----------


## 030366

> Επίσης να προσθέσω οτι δεν έχω πάρει τους κωδικούς πρόσβασης στην ον. Οπότε και να έχει γίνει η μεταφορά δεν θα μπορω να μπω, έτσι δεν είναι;
> Πάντως ακόμα έχω οτε γιατι σύμφωνα με το παραπάνω Link του nothing η ip ξεκινα απο 85 και οχι απο 92


Δεν χρειάζεσαι κωδικούς πρόσβασης. Απλώς βάζεις το pirelli και βλέπεις αν συγχρονίζει και παίρνει ip. Αν παρόλα αυτά θές να κρατήσεις το speedtouch και δεν έχεις ζητήσει υπηρεσία τηλεόρασης, απλώς αλλάζεις username kai password σε on και στα δύο. Αν έχεις ζητήσει και τηλεόραση τότε το θέμα είναι λιγάκι πολύπλοκο γιατί πρέπει να ρυθμίσεις κι αυτήν.

Υ.Γ. Από τη στιγμή πού παίρνεις ip της otenet τότε δεν έχεις μεταφερθεί σίγουρα στην on. Αν δείς να αποσύνδεεται και μετά ξανασυγχρονίζει και να ανάβει κόκκινο το internet, το πρώτο πού κάνεις είναι να πάς να δείς στο dsl connection στο interface τη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και στο internet services να δείς αν σύνδεεται με τα στοιχεία της otenet πατώντας connect, αν δεν σύνδεεται σημαίνει ότι πλέον έχει γίνει η μεταφορά, οπότε δοκιμάζεις ότι σου είπα παραπάνω.

........Auto merged post: 030366 πρόσθεσε 13 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ξέρει κανείς μετά από διακοπή στην ΟΝ τι κάνω  το λάστιχο ??? (pirelli)


Aν είσαι παραπάνω από ένα χρόνο το κρατάς νομίζω, αν και δε'νομίζω να σου χρειαστεί, γιατί ουσιαστικά λειτουργεί μόνο στο δίκτυο της on, εκτός κι αν ασχοληθείς ώστε να το ξεκλειδώσεις.

----------


## nothing

να διευκρινησω πως τιποτα δεν κρατας ολα ειναι της εταιρειας...
πολυ απλα περιμενεις ποτε θα ερθουν να το παρουν..
ειναι δικο τους θεμα και δεν χρειαζεται να σε αγχωνει...

και οσο για τους κωδικους φιλτατε 030366 δεν νομιζω οτι το speedtouch θελει τετοια ρυθμιση μιας και πολυ απλα το "on" "on" ειναι για την προσβαση στο pirelli και τιποτα παραπανω...

αν ισχυει κατι αλλο ας με διορθωσει οποιος γνωριζει μιας και απο speedtouch δεν εχω ιδεα...

----------


## 030366

> και οσο για τους κωδικους φιλτατε 030366 δεν νομιζω οτι το speedtouch θελει τετοια ρυθμιση μιας και πολυ απλα το "on" "on" ειναι για την προσβαση στο pirelli και τιποτα παραπανω...


Δεν το έχω ψάξει ακόμη το pirelli, αλλά νομίζω πώς είχα διαβάσει από χρήστες της on πού χρησιμοποιούν αλλά ρούτερ πώς για username και password αυτά έχουν βάλει. Τέσπα, βρίσκοντας το user.ini του pirelli νομίζω πώς λύνεται η απορία επάνω σε αυτό.

----------


## homo_digital

ναι μωρε και κατι άλλο πρέπει να παιζει με τους κωδικούς. Ο κουριερ που έφερε το μοντεμ μου χε πει πως θα μου στειλουν στο κινητο τους κωδικούς πρόσβασης.
Πάντως το τηλέφωνο είναι νεκρό ακόμα. Ίδωμεν...

----------


## 030366

> Ο κουριερ που έφερε το μοντεμ μου χε πει πως θα μου στειλουν στο κινητο τους κωδικούς πρόσβασης.


Αυτό δεν παίζει. Το ρούτερ είναι κλειδωμένο και δεν έχει επιλογή να περάσεις username και password!

----------


## ntrim

> Αυτό δεν παίζει. Το ρούτερ είναι κλειδωμένο και δεν έχει επιλογή να περάσεις username και password!


 :No no:  
Username δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις, password μπορείς...

----------


## 030366

Είσαι σίγουρος, μήπως εννοείς τα στοιχεία για να μπαίνεις στο interface;

----------


## ntrim

Ναι, αυτό εννοούσα

----------


## 030366

Ε ναι, αλλά εμείς λέμε για άλλο πράγμα πιο πάνω.

----------


## nothing

οι κωδικοι που λετε εσεις ειναι για την προσβαση στο my on και τιποτε αλλο...
το pirelli ειναι ασχετο με αυτα..απλα το συνδεεις πανω και συχρονιζει...
το pass το αλλαζεις για να μην μπορει να μπει καποιος στο ρουτερ σου μιας και ολοι οι "καλοθελητες" γνωριζουν τις εργοστασιακες ρυθμισεις και pass...

----------


## 030366

Φίλε μου νομίζω ότι έχεις μπλεχτεί λιγακι και χωρίς λόγο.

Για να τα αποσαφηνίσω λιγάκι:

1. κωδικοί πρόσβασης στο web interface του pirelli (on & on by default, μπορείς να αλλαξεις το password)
2. κωδικοί σύνδεσης (on & on άσχετα αν βάζεις το ρούτερ και συγχρονίζει, παρόλο πού μπορεί να μην το πάρεις χαμπάρι κάνει και authentication username και password)
3. κωδικοί σύνδεσης στο my on (μπορείς ανά πάσα στιγμή να αλλάξεις username και password)
4. κωδικοι για το ασύρματο δίκτυο (wep, wpa, wpa2)

----------


## nothing

καθολου δεν εχω μπλεχτει...χωρις παρεξηγηση μαλλον εσεις εχετε μπλεχτει....
αλλωστε ειμαστε και offtopic τοση ωρα και δεν ειναι σωστο...


Off Topic



ξαναλεω : 
1) οι κωδικοι που σου στελνουν μεσω sms ειναι καθαρα και και μονο για το my on...
2) για να μπεις στο interface του pirelli χρειαζεται ενα username : on και password : on και απλα βλεπεις τα στατιστικα του και διαχειριζεσαι το pirelli (σε οσα μας αφηνουν τελος παντων)...
3)το pirelli ειναι plug n play και δεν χρειαζεται πουθενα να βαλεις κατι...(να το πω απλα ενας ασχετος παιρνει το router το αναβει και μπαινει internet αν δεν τον απασχολει τιποτε αλλο)...
4)μεσω των κωδικων που αποστελλονται διαχειριζεσαι το account σου απο το "my on"

αυτα απο εμενα...

----------


## 030366

Off Topic


		Βλέπεις εγώ να λέω κάτι διαφορετικό μάστορα τότε; Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι σου λέω πώς υπάρχουν στοiχεία σύνδεσης παρόλο πού δεν τα βλέπεις! Αλλιώς πώς τόσα άτομα συνδεoνται με διαφορετικά ρούτερ;

----------


## nothing

παω πασο...

----------


## pirobola

Το διάβασα κάπου αλλού και σας το παραθέτω,

Το internet στην Ελλάδα (καθώς και οτιδήποτε αφορά την HERE AND NOW τεχνολογία-που "τρέχει" ανά τον Δυτικό Κόσμο) είναι κι αυτή, μια "πονεμένη" ιστορία. Αργοί ρυθμοί άμεσης εφαρμογής της διαρκώς "τρέχουσας" τεχνολογίας. Οι ταχύτητες ωχριούν σε σχέση με αυτά που υπόσχονται οι πάροχοι, το triple-play είναι ανύπαρκτο στους Επαρχιακούς Νομούς (με κύριο, βεβαίως, φταίχτη -ποιόν άλλο -τον συνήθη ύποπτο ΟΤΕ- ο οποίος παραχώρησε το δίκτυό του σε αναρίθμητους "αναξιόπιστους" παρόχους, και τώρα "γευόμαστε" τις απανωτές τους πτωχεύσεις), όταν σε Ευρώπη, Αμερική, Αυστραλία, Νότια Αφρική, Άπω Ανατολή, τα δίκτυα internet τρέχουν "σφαίρα" (μέσω των οπτικών ινών), εδώ τα πάντα "σέρνονται", κωλυσιεργώντας στα γρανάζια μιας ατέρμονης γραφειοκρατίας και ωχαδερφισμού.

ImageΠαρατηρούμε παράλληλα τον τελευταίο καιρό, να συμβαίνουν πράγματα εξοργιστικά απαράδεκτα, όσον αφορά την εξασφάλιση τηλεοπτικών δικαιωμάτων "φιλέτων" (όπως το Champions League, το UEFA Cup,τα κανάλια τής Νews Corp. -λέγε με FOX), να "πηγαίνουν" σε έναν πάροχο (Οn Telecoms), -παγκόσμια πατέντα- ο οποίος, δεν μπορεί (επ' ουδενί) να τα παράσχει στην Ελληνική Περιφέρεια (μιας και δεν υπάρχουν οι ανάλογες υποδομές),

ImageΝαι, Ελλάδα Είναι Μόνο η Αθήνα, εν έτει 2009! Η ForthNet ακριβοπλήρωσε την εξαγορά τής ΝetMed, μα η βαθειά Παγκόσμια οικονομική κρίση συν την ασχετοσύνη των ανθρώπων που την διοικούν, έχουν αφήσει σ' ένα ελεεινό Τέλμα την Δορυφορική πλατφόρμα της Nova, εξακολουθώντας να χρεώνει το ασύλληπτα υπέρογκο ποσόν των 60 euro (και βάλε), για ελάχιστα συνδρομητικά κανάλια, δίχως τον παραμικρό σεβασμό στον Έλληνα τηλεθεατή (φρικτή "συμπίεση" τηλεοπτικού σήματος, απουσία ορθολογικής "πολιτικής" για περαιτέρω μετάδοση σε 16:9 format, ούτε συζήτηση για Ηigh-Definition, Dolby-Digital... από πού να  πιάσεις και πού να τελειώσεις όσον αφορά το μαύρο χάλι που τη διέπει). Και, καταλήγοντας, τι να πει κανείς για την τριτοκοσμική Επίγεια Ψηφιακή τής ΕΡΤ..., την μη κατοχύρωση αναλογικών (Ναι, Ακόμα (!), 20 συναπτά έτη μετά) συχνοτήτων, αλλαλούμ με το Digital Swift, κτλ, κτλ... Πιάσ' τ' Αυγό Και Κούρευτο, δηλαδή!

----------


## 030366

Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα κι εγώ! H μάλλον χτές γιατί σήμερα είναι πλέον Τρίτη και 13  :Shocked:  Αρκετά καλά τα πράγματα μέχρι στιγμής. Αν και για το attenuation πού έχω  μου κάνει εντύπωση πού δεν πιάνω full τα 16 mbps. Στην αρχή κιόλας κλείδωνε στα 14 και κάτι και χρειάστηκε να του ρίξω 3-4 restart για να πιάσει πάνω από 15. ίσως να παίζει ρόλο και ο κόμβος μου σε αυτό.. Δεν έβγαλα καθόλου το thomson, απλώς έτρεξα το setup με pppoe και άλλαξα username και password σε on & on. (ελπίζω να σου λύθηκε η απορία φίλε Nothing!) Στα του download πιάνω άνετα 1500 kbps από ftp και nvidia. Στο upload ανεβάζω γύρω στα 90-100 kbps στο rapidshare, αλλά ένας "μερικός προβληματισμός" είναι στο download όσο αφορά το rapidshare όπου δεν ξεπερνάω τα 600 kbps (έχω premium) Μόνο αν βάλω να κατεβαίνουν πολλά αρχεία πιάνω peak. (κατεβάζω με internet download manager) Κατά τα άλλα στο my on δεν μου δίνει δυνατότητα να κάνω ρυθμίσεις για 24. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να έχεις attenuation κάτω από 19 για να κάνεις τις ρυθμίσεις αυτές, είμαι ακριβώς στο όριο.. Από αύριο θα βάλω και το pirelli να δώ διαφορές σε σχέση με το Thomson και θα παίξω και με τα προφίλ.

Όσο αφορά την τηλεφωνία, παίζουν και οι 2 τηλεφωνικές συσκευές πού έχω (2 siemens, μία ενσύρματη και μία ασύρματη) και μία φορά πού δοκίμασα να μιλήσω δεν παρατήρησα κάποια διαφορά σε σχέση με οτε. Θα τα ψάξω κι αυτά τις επόμενες μέρες. Η μάλλον οι δικοί μου, γιατί εμένα δεν με πολυνοιάζει το τηλέφωνο.  :Razz: 

Αυτά προς το παρόν από μένα.

........Auto merged post: 030366 πρόσθεσε 97 λεπτά και 8 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Με το πού κάρφωσα dns έπιασα 1550 kbps στο rapidshare!!

----------


## 030366

Με το pirelli επάνω κλειδώνω 16381 στο down και 1020 up. Margin κατέβηκε στο 9 και το attenuation ανέβηκε στο 21.. Μετά aπό restart και reset κλειδώνει σταθερά 15227 down, ενώ το up πλέον παίζει μεταξύ 970-1010. Margin & attenuation σταθερά 11 και 20 αντίστοιχα. Με interleaved path όλα αυτά. Σε λίγο ξεκινάω να τσεκάρω και τα προφίλ!

Με ρύθμιση στα 24 mbps χωρίς προστασία λαθών έχω downstream rate 17258 και upstream 1024. Τελικά χρειαζόταν το pirelli για να κάνω ρυθμίσεις 24άρας.. Μία από τα ίδια και για 20 mbps με margin 7 & attenuation 20. Σε interleaved (ευέλικτη προστασία λαθών) κλειδώνει 18475 down & 1023 up με margin & attenuation να παραμένουν στα ίδια επίπεδα.

----------


## nothing

μου φαινεται περιεργο παντως που με on,on παιζει το thomson απο την αποψη οτι ειναι οι κωδικοι για να μπεις στο Interface του ρουτερ...
δηλαδη χωρις το on-on δεν συνδεοταν?
βεβαια να πω επισης πως δεν ειμαι σχετικος με αλλο ρουτερ.
και εγω εν μερει λυνω δικιες μου αποριες....

και βεβαιως να σου πω καλη αρχη στην on αφου προς το παρον ξεκινησες θετικα και υπομονη αν σου παρουσιαστει κατι(το απευχομαι βεβαια!!)!!!
το Pirelli δεν ειναι και οτι το καλυτερο αν εχεις καποιο αλλο πιο σταθερο (εξετασε τι γινεται με την τηελοραση σαυτην την περιπτωση!)

----------


## 030366

Δεν έχω ζητήσει τηλεόραση. Απλώς το pirelli το έβαλα τώρα επειδή δεν με άφηνε στο myon να κάνω ρυθμίσεις γραμμής για 24 mbps με το Thomson. Αν μου εμφανίσει οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα εννοείται πώς θα καταφύγω και πάλι στο Thomson. Σ'ευχαριστώ πάντως για το καλωσόρισμα!

........Auto merged post: 030366 πρόσθεσε 32 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Τι στο καλό! Δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω το login password για το interface του pirelli με καμία κυβέρνηση! Συνέχεια βγάζει το μήνυμα "Either you have not entered of the Current Password or the Current Password you entered are invalid."

----------


## WagItchyef

Μια χαρά router είναι το Pirelli.

........Auto merged post: WagItchyef πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Τι στο καλό! Δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω το login password για το interface του pirelli με καμία κυβέρνηση! Συνέχεια βγάζει το μήνυμα "Either you have not entered of the Current Password or the Current Password you entered are invalid."


Μην προσπαθήσεις να αλλάξεις το login, μόνο το password.

Και απενεργοποίησε το "remember password" του browser, μέχρι να κάνεις την αλλαγή του password.

----------


## 030366

Nαι, το password λέω (αλλιώς θα έλεγα το login username του interface  :Razz: )
Απ'ότι είδα στο help ο κωδικός θα πρέπει να περιέχει έως και 12 αλφαριθμητικούς χαρακτήρες, και το τηρώ, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.. (πώς γένειν αυτό πού λέει κι ο Ογκουνσότο  :Thinking:   :Laughing:  )

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Μετα απο μια δυσκολη βδομαδα, συνεχη ρισετ, οχι τν, ανσανσερ συνδεση (κλεδωμα στα 6, αλλα σπιντεστ 1), την λυση μαλλον εδωσε το σβησιμο του μηχανηματος για κανα πενταλεπτο. Απο χτες το απογευμα που το εκανα, στο σπιντεστ μου βγαζει 4500 και λειτουργει η τηλεοραση, ενω δεν χρειαστηκε ακομα ρισετ.

----------


## dream-maniac

ΡΕ παιδια μηπως εχουν κανει καμια πατατα με το καινουριο software?
πολλα προβληματα εχουμε...

----------


## LefterisK

Προτείνω να βάλετε άλλο ρούτερ παιδιά...Το πιρέλλι είναι η πατάτα... :Thumb down:

----------


## 030366

> Και απενεργοποίησε το "remember password" του browser, μέχρι να κάνεις την αλλαγή του password.


Το έχω κάνει κι αυτό! Όπως και διαγραφή cookies κλπ, δοκίμασα και από internet explorer ακόμη. Και το περίεργο είναι ότι μετά δεν δέχεται το on στο password όταν πάς να μπείς, αλλά δεν δέχεται και το καινούριο password πού πέρασα. Και για να ξαναδεχτεί το on θέλει καναδυό reset, αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει καν πρόσβαση στο interface. Είναι απίστευτο να σου σπάει τα νεύρα κάτι φαινομεικά τόσο γελοίο! Αν κάποιος έχει καταφέρει να αλλάξει το password ας δώσει τα φώτα του, γιατί τα έχω παίξει..

----------


## WagItchyef

Πάρε την τεχνική υποστήριξη 13802, μπορεί να είναι θέμα hardware.

----------


## 030366

Τελικά με software reboot το πήρε! Παρόλο πού ποτέ δεν μου έβγαλε ότι η αλλαγή password ήταν επιτυχής.. Γειά σου pirelli με τα ωραία σου  :Laughing:

----------


## psikapami

Slam ΑΓ. Γεωργιος, αιτηση 19/12 ενεργοποιηση σημερα 14/1.

Απο ιντερνετ εχω μεινει αφωνος απιστευτη ποιοτητα και ΑΨΟΓΑ pings.  :Respekt: 
Απο τηλεφωνο ποιοτητα μια χαρα, εξερχομενες μια χαρα αλλα δεν μπορω να δεχτω ακομη εισερχομενες απο σταθερα (απο κινητα χτυπαει κανονικα). Υποθετω πως δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει ακομη πληρως η φορητοτητα και θα φτιαξουν οι εισερχομενες σημερα αυριο ετσι? Η' μηπως να αρχισω να ανυσηχω  :Embarassed: 

Τεσπα κατα τ'αλλα ικανοποιημενος για τωρα 100%, το ιντερνετ δε με εβγαλε/βγαζει ασπροπροσωπο για την επιλογη μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## 030366

> Απο τηλεφωνο ποιοτητα μια χαρα, εξερχομενες μια χαρα αλλα δεν μπορω να δεχτω ακομη εισερχομενες απο σταθερα (απο κινητα χτυπαει κανονικα). Υποθετω πως δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει ακομη πληρως η φορητοτητα και θα φτιαξουν οι εισερχομενες σημερα αυριο ετσι? Η' μηπως να αρχισω να ανυσηχω


Το αργότερο σε 24 ώρες θα έχει φτιάξει, μην ανησυχείς. Εμένα σε 7-8 ώρες ήταν τζετ!

----------


## john84

Καλημερα σε ολους.Σε λιγο καιρο θα βαλω 2η γραμμη στο σπιτι και θα ηθελα να την παω σε παροχο ειμαι αναμεσα σε Forthnet και ON. Μπορει καποιος να μου πει την ποιοτητα του νετ της ΟΝ στο Dslam Δαγκλη αλλα και τις τηλεφωνιας γιατι με ενδιαφερει πολυ να ειναι καθαρη και να μπορεις να συνενοηθεις με τον αλλον.ειμαι περιπου στα 350 με 450 μετρα απο το dslam και στην παλια γραμμη μου εχω Conn-x επιανα με 24 ~21-22. Τα στατιστηκα μου τα βλεπετε! Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων! :Wink:

----------


## jogatore

> να διευκρινησω πως τιποτα δεν κρατας ολα ειναι της εταιρειας...
> πολυ απλα περιμενεις ποτε θα ερθουν να το παρουν..
> ειναι δικο τους θεμα και δεν χρειαζεται να σε αγχωνει...
> .


Εισαι σιγουρος οτι *θα κάνουν τον κόπο να ερθουν να το πάρουν* ????
Η μήπως θα πρέπει να τους το στείλω ???

----------


## WagItchyef

> Καλημερα σε ολους.Σε λιγο καιρο θα βαλω 2η γραμμη στο σπιτι και θα ηθελα να την παω σε παροχο ειμαι αναμεσα σε Forthnet και ON. Μπορει καποιος να μου πει την ποιοτητα του νετ της ΟΝ στο Dslam Δαγκλη αλλα και τις τηλεφωνιας γιατι με ενδιαφερει πολυ να ειναι καθαρη και να μπορεις να συνενοηθεις με τον αλλον.ειμαι περιπου στα 350 με 450 μετρα απο το dslam και στην παλια γραμμη μου εχω Conn-x επιανα με 24 ~21-22. Τα στατιστηκα μου τα βλεπετε! Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!


Ως χρήστης της On είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος. Κλειδώνω στα ~20 Mbps και σήμερα κατέβασα τα Windows 7 Beta 1 με ~1800 KB/sec, με την χρήση download manager.

Τα pings πολύ καλά σε fast path, ~16 msec με ΑΙΧ και ~50-80 msec με εξωτερικό. Και έχεις την δυνατότητα να ρυθμίσεις μόνος σου την πόρτα σου στο DSLAM μέσω Web. 

Επισυνάπτω screenshot.

----------


## hel

> Slam ΑΓ. Γεωργιος, αιτηση 19/12 ενεργοποιηση σημερα 14/1.
> 
> Απο ιντερνετ εχω μεινει αφωνος απιστευτη ποιοτητα και ΑΨΟΓΑ pings. 
> Απο τηλεφωνο ποιοτητα μια χαρα, εξερχομενες μια χαρα αλλα δεν μπορω να δεχτω ακομη εισερχομενες απο σταθερα (απο κινητα χτυπαει κανονικα). Υποθετω πως δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει ακομη πληρως η φορητοτητα και θα φτιαξουν οι εισερχομενες σημερα αυριο ετσι? Η' μηπως να αρχισω να ανυσηχω 
> 
> Τεσπα κατα τ'αλλα ικανοποιημενος για τωρα 100%, το ιντερνετ δε με εβγαλε/βγαζει ασπροπροσωπο για την επιλογη μου


Για τι ping μιλάμε με Γερμανία , Αγγλία , Γαλλία;

----------


## homo_digital

Ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ και όλα βαίνουν καλώς. Τηλεφωνία πολύ καλή και ιντερνετ έπειτα απο ψάξιμο και μετρήσεις κατέληξα στην ρύθμιση 2. Με αξιοπρεπή ταχύτητα σε download και upload.

Mακάρι να συνεχίσω έτσι...

----------


## WagItchyef

> Για τι ping μιλάμε με Γερμανία , Αγγλία , Γαλλία;


john@john-laptop:~$ ping -c 5 www.dream-multimedia-tv.de
PING www.dream-multimedia-tv.de (82.149.226.170) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from www.dream-multimedia-tv.de (82.149.226.170): icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=52.0 ms
64 bytes from www.dream-multimedia-tv.de (82.149.226.170): icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=51.8 ms
64 bytes from www.dream-multimedia-tv.de (82.149.226.170): icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=54.1 ms
64 bytes from www.dream-multimedia-tv.de (82.149.226.170): icmp_seq=4 ttl=54 time=51.9 ms
64 bytes from www.dream-multimedia-tv.de (82.149.226.170): icmp_seq=5 ttl=54 time=51.7 ms

--- www.dream-multimedia-tv.de ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4014ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 51.717/52.336/54.176/0.960 ms
john@john-laptop:~$ 


john@john-laptop:~$ ping -c 5 www.thesun.co.uk
PING www.thesun.co.uk (80.157.149.81) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from www.thesun.co.uk (80.157.149.81): icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=55.3 ms
64 bytes from www.thesun.co.uk (80.157.149.81): icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=56.1 ms
64 bytes from www.thesun.co.uk (80.157.149.81): icmp_seq=3 ttl=56 time=55.3 ms
64 bytes from www.thesun.co.uk (80.157.149.81): icmp_seq=4 ttl=56 time=55.4 ms
64 bytes from www.thesun.co.uk (80.157.149.81): icmp_seq=5 ttl=56 time=55.7 ms

--- www.thesun.co.uk ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4014ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 55.373/55.628/56.189/0.427 ms
john@john-laptop:~$ 



john@john-laptop:~$ ping -c 5 www.irisa.fr
PING www.irisa.fr (131.254.254.46) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from www.irisa.fr (131.254.254.46): icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=75.5 ms
64 bytes from www.irisa.fr (131.254.254.46): icmp_seq=2 ttl=51 time=75.2 ms
64 bytes from www.irisa.fr (131.254.254.46): icmp_seq=3 ttl=51 time=75.0 ms
64 bytes from www.irisa.fr (131.254.254.46): icmp_seq=4 ttl=51 time=75.6 ms
64 bytes from www.irisa.fr (131.254.254.46): icmp_seq=5 ttl=51 time=75.4 ms

--- www.irisa.fr ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4013ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 75.089/75.378/75.614/0.194 ms
john@john-laptop:~$

----------


## bidil

Εγω από την εμπειρία μου με την ΟΝ δηλώνω πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Εξαιρουμένου του μεγάλου διαστήματος αναμονής -2 μήνες και κάτι- το υπόλοιπο διάστημα διακρίνω σταθερότητα, το router είναι 24/7 ανοιχτό χωρίς να με έχει πετάξει ούτε μία φορά, αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι βρίσκομαι στον κόβο της Τερψιθέας στην Αθήνα, ένας από τους χειρότερους κόμβους της Ελλάδος κατά κοινή ομολογία πολλών τεχνικών, και μή.

Βάσει της εμπειρίας μου την συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα. Το ζήτημα είναι αν θα αλλάξει κάτι τώρα που λένε ότι θα μπεί σαν στρατηγικός εταίρος στην ΟΝ η Vodafone. Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι ουσιαστικό για το θέμα, καλό θα ήταν να το αναφέρει.

----------


## goddesszoi

> Εγω από την εμπειρία μου με την ΟΝ δηλώνω πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Εξαιρουμένου του μεγάλου διαστήματος αναμονής -2 μήνες και κάτι- το υπόλοιπο διάστημα διακρίνω σταθερότητα, το router είναι 24/7 ανοιχτό χωρίς να με έχει πετάξει ούτε μία φορά, αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι βρίσκομαι στον κόβο της Τερψιθέας στην Αθήνα, ένας από τους χειρότερους κόμβους της Ελλάδος κατά κοινή ομολογία πολλών τεχνικών, και μή.
> 
> Βάσει της εμπειρίας μου την συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα. Το ζήτημα είναι αν θα αλλάξει κάτι τώρα που λένε ότι θα μπεί σαν στρατηγικός εταίρος στην ΟΝ η Vodafone. Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι ουσιαστικό για το θέμα, καλό θα ήταν να το αναφέρει.


Μακάρι να είχαμε όλοι την τύχη σου!!!!!!Αυτό λέω μόνο!!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## LefterisK

Για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο κι εγώ είμαι ευχαριστημένος από την ΟΝ και την υποστήριξη.Έκανα την αίτηση 2 Δεκ. και ενεργοποιήθηκα 30, όπως και μου είχανε πει.
Επίσης 2,3 φορές που τους ενημέρωσα για τεχνικά προβλήματα με αποσυνδέσεις, μου τηλεφωνούσαν συνεχώς έως ότου διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα και τελικά διορθώθηκε μετά από κάτι που πείραξα στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση γιατί ο προηγούμενος τα΄χε κάνει κουλουβάχατα...
Βέβαια δεν ξέρω και το τεχνικό τμήμα αν έκανε κάτι γιατί με ρώτησαν αν όλα οκ αλλά σημασία έχει ότι όλα είναι μια χαρά.
Ειδικά και με το τρελορουτεράκι της Draytek πετάει, καρφώθηκε στα νούμερα που έχω στο info με το 3 προφίλ γιατί θέλω fastpath.Eπικοινωνώ με την Draytek για το ρούτερ.
Ήδη μου στείλανε το Router Tools 4.0 που δεν υπάρχει στο site αλλά έχει κάποιο C++ error.
Άν διορθωθεί και το θέλει κανείς το ανεβάζω  :Wink:

----------


## WagItchyef

Τι error βγάζει;

----------


## noname85

απλα δεν βγαζει τιποτα!!!βγαινει το παραθυρο αλλα δεν λεει καμια πληροφορια για το draytek!καντο ενα upload στα router tools του forum.

----------


## LefterisK

Πώς?  :Thinking:

----------


## intech

Κουφό, εισαι σίγουρος?

----------


## apostol70

Παιδιά έχω μια τραγική Tellas στο Μαρούσι σύνορα με Πεύκη και σκέφτομαι για On. Υπάρχει κανείς ενεργοποιημένος για να μου πει εντυπώσεις;

----------


## nothing

με τα στοιχεια που εχεις μπορει να εισαι κα καλυτερα αλλα το οτι σε εμενα ειναι καλα τα πραγματα δε λεει κατι και για εσενα...
εγω ειμαι κοντα στο δημαρχειο στο μαρουσι οποτε δε ξερω κατα ποσο μπορει να εχει σχεση...(καμια πιστευω αλλα ποτε δε ξερεις...)

----------


## apostol70

> με τα στοιχεια που εχεις μπορει να εισαι κα καλυτερα αλλα το οτι σε εμενα ειναι καλα τα πραγματα δε λεει κατι και για εσενα...
> εγω ειμαι κοντα στο δημαρχειο στο μαρουσι οποτε δε ξερω κατα ποσο μπορει να εχει σχεση...(καμια πιστευω αλλα ποτε δε ξερεις...)


Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Ναι πραγματικά στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις και από το cc της Tellas έχω ακούσει τις πιο απίθανες δικαιολογίες γιατί κλειδώνω τόσο χαμηλά/. Λογικά θα είμαι καλύτερα. Εσύ βέβαια είαι και πιο κοντά στο DSLAM από μένα. Οι υπηρεσίες σου λειτουργούν κανονικά;

----------


## nothing

για τηλεφωνο και Internet οχι απλα καλα αλλα τελεια θα το ελεγα...
οσο για τηλεοραση δεν με ενδιεφερε τελικα καθολου και το sagem το εχω στο κουτι του(μη πιανει και ασκοπο χωρο..!!!) αλλα στην αρχη που το ειχα δοκιμασει με κλειδωμα στα 15/1 πριν κανα χρονο λειτουργουσε μια χαρα..
πλεον ειμαι στο 24/1 σε fast path και κλειδωνω αναλογα 19500-20800 και πολυ σταθερα(errors δεν εχω δει ποτε παρα μονο μια φορα που προσεξα 100 corrections και αυτο τυχαια επειδη λεω κατσε να τσεκαρω...) και ποτε δεν εχω το παραμικρο με το net.
βεβαια ολοι ξερουμε πως αυτο δε σημαινει κατι για σενα εως τιποτα θα ελεγα αλλα απο μαρουσι γενικα δεν εχω διαπιστωσει καποιον με προβληματα...

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Τα προβληματα που ανεφερα πανω επανηλθαν και μαλιστα με χειροτερο βαθμος σε σημειο ον/οφ καθε μισαωρο!! Τελικα υστερα απο 2-3 τηλεφωνα δικα μου , 2-3 δικα τους μια κοπελια ηξερε τη εκανε αφου ειδε τα στοιχεια κατι αλλαξε  ρυθμισεις (εχανε πολλα πακετα η γραμμη, προλαβα να αλλιευσω...) τωρα δουλευει σωστα χωρις ιδιατερα προβληματα η τηλεοραση και το ρεκ, και απροβληματιστα το ιντερνετ. Αυτο ακριβως το σημειο εκανε την διαφορα με την νετονε, τους επερνα ενα τηλεφωνο, ναι ναι ναι, απο το ενα εμπαινε απο το αλλο εβγαινε και συν οτι χωρις ρουτερ δεν υπηρχε τηλεφωνο και επαιρνα απο κινητο, ενω η Ον με επαιρνε να δει τι γινεται. Ειδικα η τηλεοραση για μενα που εχει χαλασει η κεραια, και δεν εχω και καλο σημα, ειναι ολα τα λεφτα. Βλεπουμε και κανα ποκερ και τραγουδακια.

----------


## boymanos

καλησπερα.ενδιαφερομαι για on στη περιοχη της καλλιθεας.θα ηθελα μερικες γνωμες ,αν πιανει καλα το τηλεφωνο και τι γινεται με τις ταχυτητες.τωρα εχω tellas και κατεβαζω απο rapidshare σαν premium μελος με το αστρονομικο νουμερο κατω απο 50 kb/s.ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## intech

> καλησπερα.ενδιαφερομαι για on στη περιοχη της καλλιθεας.θα ηθελα μερικες γνωμες ,αν πιανει καλα το τηλεφωνο και τι γινεται με τις ταχυτητες.τωρα εχω tellas και κατεβαζω απο rapidshare σαν premium μελος με το αστρονομικο νουμερο κατω απο 50 kb/s.ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.


Τι στατιστικά εχεις τώρα?

----------


## boymanos

> Τι στατιστικά εχεις τώρα?


Item Downstream Upstream Unit 
SNR Margin 9 9 dB 
Line Attenuation 17 9 dB 
Data Rate 9995 996 kbps

----------


## manuel

το browsing έχει αρχίσει και γίνεται απαράδεκτο...εδω και τουλάχιστον 2 βδομάδες
μου θυμίζει εποχές forthnet

Έκει στην ΟΝ κάντε κάτι...δεν τα βλέπω και πολύ καλα τα πράγματα αν συνεχιστεί αυτό το πράγμα

η tv και το τηλέφωνο παίζουν κανονικά

----------


## spiros315

Υπάρχουν όντως προβλήματα με το browsing.Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό.

----------


## gd047

Να ρωτήσω κάτι που παρατήρησα και μου έκανε εντύπωση:
Το speedtest.net μου δίνει αισθητά μικρότερη μέτρηση όταν το τρέχω από τον Chrome απ ότι όταν χρησιμοποιώ τον IE. Λες;

----------


## manuel

αυτήν την στιγμή δεν ανοίγει καν το youtube

----------


## psikapami

Εμενα παει σφαιρα παντως

----------


## 030366

Χτές το βράδυ είχε πάθει ένα ψιλοκόλημα και δεν άνοιγε σελίδες, με restart στο pirelli επανήλθε. Σήμερα το πρωί δεν άνοιγε το youtube, τώρα φαίνεται να έχει στρώσει.

----------


## AnastasiosK

Εμενα πλεον αν εξαιρεσεις 2 φορες την εβδομαδα που μπορει να κανω ενα reboot στο router ειναι ολα καλα.. ταχυτητες σταθερες , browsing κ.λ.π :Smile:

----------


## Gr1s0s

Εγώ από εχθές εισήλθα στην οικογένεια της on telecoms και μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Για αρχή το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει καμπάνα. Όσο για το Internet αν και δεν συγχρόνισε με τη μία τέλικα κλείδωσε στα 16381/1024. Από IDM και rapidshare πιάνει 1.6 - 1.7. ΜΒ/s. Αλλά το σερφάρισμα παραμένει προβληματικό μάλλον εξαιτίας των προβλημάτων που έχουν αναφερθεί τις τελευταίες μέρες.  :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

Μετά από 16 μήνες συνδρομής και τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες για να μου αποστείλουν τη σύμβαση να υπογραφεί, θυμήθηκαν ότι δεν την έχουν υπογεγραμμένη, εφόσον ποτέ δε μου την απέστειλαν.Παρά μόνο, έδωσαν εντολή σε κούριερ να έρθει κατ' οίκον μου να παραδώσει και να παραλάβει αυτή τη σύμβαση(φάντασμα)!Το ελάχιστα αστείο της υπόθεσης.Όσον αφορά σ'άλλες εντυπώσεις σχετικά με τις υπηρεσίες, πλέον δεν ασχολούμαι....Βαρέθηκα!Κάνω ένα restart το router τους κάθε τρεις μέρες και τελείωσε.Ό,τι δε φτιάχνει δεν είναι ανάγκη να σε "χαλάει"....

----------


## jogatore

> Μετά από 16 μήνες συνδρομής και τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες για να μου αποστείλουν τη σύμβαση να υπογραφεί, θυμήθηκαν ότι δεν την έχουν υπογεγραμμένη, εφόσον ποτέ δε μου την απέστειλαν.Παρά μόνο, έδωσαν εντολή σε κούριερ να έρθει κατ' οίκον μου να παραδώσει και να παραλάβει αυτή τη σύμβαση(φάντασμα)!Το ελάχιστα αστείο της υπόθεσης.Όσον αφορά σ'άλλες εντυπώσεις σχετικά με τις υπηρεσίες, πλέον δεν ασχολούμαι....Βαρέθηκα!Κάνω ένα restart το router τους κάθε τρεις μέρες και τελείωσε.Ό,τι δε φτιάχνει δεν είναι ανάγκη να σε "χαλάει"....


Υπάρχουν και αλλού πορτοκαλιές που κάνουν πορτοκάλια......
Ετσι λέει μια σοφή παροιμία !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## apostol70

Έκανα Δευτέρα 10 το βράδυ αίτηση και την Τρίτη το μεσημέρι μου φέρανε τον εξοπλισμό. Να δούμε τώρα πότε θα με αποδεσμεύσει η καλή μας η Tellas.

----------


## globalnoise

Επειδή σκέφτομαι να έρθω στην On έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις. Η κατάσταση του δικτύου είναι καλή; Ήταν πάντα; Ή υπήρχαν περίοδοι απελπισίας και εξωφρενικών pings; (αν υπήρχε πτώση ταχυτήτων *αλλά όχι άνοδος pings* δεν με ενοχλεί).

Επίσης γνωρίζει κανείς την διασύνδεση internet της On με ποιες εταιρίες είναι και τι χωρητικότητας;

Αν το attenuation μου δεν είναι κάτω από 19 δεν ενεργοποιείτε το 24άρι προφιλ από το my on ούτε με σφαίρες; Στο βασικό προφίλ υπάρχουν οι επιλογές για interleaving depth / fast path κανονικά ε;

Όποιος έχει την όρεξη, ας τρέξει το NetTester.cmd που επισυνάπτω και ας κάνει ενα upload το results.txt που θα παραχθεί! Περιμένω να με πείσετε παίδες  :Smile:

----------


## nothing

λοιπον το εκανα αν και στην αρχη νομιζα οτι ειχε κολλησει..εκανε καμποση ωρα να το τελειωσει και οριστε τι εβγαλε...

results.txt

----------


## globalnoise

Ναι κάνει αρκετή ώρα να τελειώσει γιατί τρέχει pings και tracerts για αρκετούς servers. Απίστευτα καλά pings! Thanks φίλε  :Smile: 

Μακάρι να μένουν πάντα σε αυτά τα επίπεδα τα pings και σίγουρα θα γίνει η καλύτερη επιλογή μου η On.

----------


## nothing

παντως να διευκρινισω πως ειμαι στο πρωτο προφιλ ,δηλαδη σε 24/1 χωρις προστασια λαθων (μιας και δεν βλεπω tv καθολου) δηλαδη ειμαι σε fast path και με κλειδωμα συνηθως 19700-20500/1024 ....
αυτα προς ενημερωση για να εχεις μια εικονα και με τα στατιστικα που εχω στο προφιλ...

----------


## gtklocker

Βρισκόμουν και εγώ για καποιο διάστημα σε fast path, αλλα δεν το διατήρησα λόγω κακής γραμμής. Μπορεί να τα ξαναχρησιμοποιήσω με το WAG54G2. Τα ping times ήταν απίστευτα.

----------


## xaotikos

Εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα την Πέμπτη. Από τότε όλα καλά. Ιδίως σε fast past (διάλεξα το profil των 12mbit χωρίς error correction μιας και είμαι Ν.Ιωνία και συγχρονίζω στα 6.5-7down/1up) έχει πολύ καλή απόκριση και καλές ταχύτητες. 

Ας ελπίσουμε να μην χρειαστεί να τους "ενοχλήσω"

----------


## globalnoise

> δεν αλλαζει...(με proxy δε ξερω τι μπορεις να κανει ομως) αλλα για να αλλαζει δε γινεται μιας και εχουμε ολοι static....


Όλοι static ip; :O

Επίσης να ρωτήσω, σε περίπτωση συνδρομής χωρίς τηλεόραση στο πακέτο, η δυνατότητα επιλογής προφίλ υπάρχει μέσω του myon έτσι;

----------


## 030366

> σε περίπτωση συνδρομής χωρίς τηλεόραση στο πακέτο, η δυνατότητα επιλογής προφίλ υπάρχει μέσω του myon έτσι;


Εννοείται!

----------


## nkar

Εδω Ανω Ιλισια
13500 αν πειραξω το προφιλ και κατεβασμα 1.2-1.3ΜΒ/s
11500 με το default (αν θελω να βλεπω τηλεοραση χωρις σπασιματα)

----------


## predatorisback

> Με την παρούσα θα ήθελα να καταγείλω/διαμαρτυρηθώ για την συμπεριφορά και το συναλλακτικό
> ήθος της εταιρείας ON TELECOMS, την οποία αυτή την στιγμή προτίθεμαι να φέρω ενώπιον της
> δικαιοσύνης και ενωπιον Σας.
> 
> Ονομαζομαι Πεππας,
> εχω ενεργοποιηθει στο πακετο triple play απο τις 16/12/08.
> Δυστυχως απο τις πρωτες μερες ειχα προβλημα με την συνδεση μου,
> ξεκινησα με καλη ταχυτητα (περιπου 700kb/s) αλλα οσο περναγε η ωρα
> εφτανα να εχω ταχυτητα dial up (40kb/s) και επρεπε να κανω reboot στο router.
> ...



Αυτο το εστειλα στην ΕΕΤΤ και στο ΙΝΚΑ και φυσικα θα προβω σε ολες τις απαραιτητες νομικες ενεργειες!

----------


## nothing

αν πιστευεις οτι εκαναν οτι ηταν να κανουν απο τη μερια τους και δεν εχεις βρει και εσυ τη λυση τοτε πολυ καλα εκανες...
παντως το οτι οντως κατεβαζες απο ενα site με τοσο και απο τα υπολοιπα οχι σημαινει οτι δεν εφταιγε η γραμμη  γιατι δε μπορει να ειναι επιλεκτικη απο που θα σαφηνει να κατεβαζεις...
εκτος και αν το δοκιμαζες συγκεκριμενες ωρες...
βεβαια αφου μετα εγινε το ιδιο για ολα υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να υπαρχει πολυ θορυβος στη γραμμη...
αν δε βαριεσε μας δειχνεις και τα στατιστικα σου?

----------


## windows

...Οι δικές μου εντυπώσεις πάντως είναι οι χειρότερες! Ήμουν χωρίς tel & internet 2,5 μήνες!!! Έκανα υπομονή για να με συνδέσουν  αλλά 2,5 μήνες ήταν αρκετοί, δεν άντεχα άλλο!!! Τώρα με την Hellas On Line όλα λειτουργούν όπως παλία (στον ΟΤΕ που ήμουν)...και μάλιστα ακόμη καλύτερα!!

----------


## 030366

@ predatorisback: Υπάρχει κάποιος ιδιαίτερος λόγος πού στη παράθεση του κειμένου σου στο φόρουμ το δικό σου όνομα το βάζεις σε αστεράκια και το όνομα του τεχνικού το αναφέρεις κανονικά;

----------


## predatorisback

@ 030366: Οχι δεν υπαρχει λογος και ζηταω συγνωμη,δεν προσεξα πως ξεχασα να σβησω το ονομα του τεχνικου οποτε διορθωνω και βαζω και το δικο μου ενω σβηνω το δικο του.Ονομαζομαι Πεππας!
(Φυσικα στην καταγγελια εχω βαλει κανονικα το ονομα μου και τα πληρη στοιχεια μου)

@ nothing: Οπως ειπα και στην καταγγελια καποια στιγμη απο ΟΛΑ τα site κατεβαζα με περιπου 60kb/s
και η τηλεοραση ειχε συνεχως πιξελιασματα και οχι σε συγκεκριμενες ωρες.
Ο συγκεκριμενος τεχνικος ηταν ΑΓΕΝΕΣΤΑΤΟΣ και ζητουσε επιμονα να κλεισουμε το τηλεφωνο
γιατι υπαρχει αναμονη πελατων ασχετα αν δεν ειχε βρεθει λυση στο θεμα μου!
Σημερα με καλεσε ενας αλλος τεχνικος ο οποιος κοιταξε το προβλημα,παραδεχθηκε το προβλημα που
υπαρχει και πως δεν ηταν δικη μου ευθυνη(ολα αυτα ειναι ηχογραφημενα!)
και εκανε καποιες αλλαγες και τωρα εχω κανονικα τηλεοραση και κατεβαζω με περιπου 600kb/s.

----------


## papadopoulos02

παιδια ειμαι απο θεσσαλονικη , αξιζει να παω απο μπΕΛΛΑΣ(τελλας) στην on? για online games με τελλας εχω ping σε ελλαδα 130 με 180

----------


## WagItchyef

Δεν νομίζω να έχει δίκτυο στη Θεσσαλονίκη η On Telecoms ακόμα.

----------


## nothing

@predatorisback  δεκτο και κατανοητο αφου ηταν αγενεστατος να σε φερει σε αυτο το σημειο και φυσικα ειναι γεγονος οτι ολες οι εταιρειες εχουν καλους και κακους τεχνικους - υπαλληλους....
βασικα αυτο που θα επρεπε να κανεις ειναι μια αναφορα προς την εταιρεια και να υποδειξεις αυτον τον υπαλληλο και σε τι σε ωθησε να κανεις...
αφου τελικα δεν ηταν κατι απο την πλευρα σου εισαι καλυμμενος  αλλα ειδες πως οταν επεσες σε τεχνικο της προκοπης κατι καταφερε να κανει...
ελπιζω σε καλη συνεχεια αν τελικα παραμεινεις στην on...

----------


## predatorisback

Ειναι αδιανοητο μια εταιρια που σου παρεχει ιντερνετ να μην εχει email για επικοινωνια παρα μονο fax!!!

p.s: Σημερα εχω παλι προβληματα,κατεβαζω με περιπου 150kb/s ,πραγματικα πλεον δεν ξερω τι να κανω
και αν μπορει να διορθωθει η κατασταση η θα ειμαι παντα ετσι!

----------


## pirobola

Με πήραν στο σταθερό και μου είπαν ότι μου στέλνουν ένα θέμα με την παραγγελία μου ενώ είμουν στην δουλειά και ο αποστολέας είναι η ΟΝ και χρειάζεται να έχω μόνο την ταυτοτητά μου. 
Καμία παραγγελία δεν έχω κάνει εγώ ,δεν φαίνεται τίποτα στην καρτέλα μου αφού τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και δεν φαίνεται καμία αλλαγή να υπάρχει. 
Είμαι 17 μήνες στην ΟΝ έχω υπογράψει και συμβόλαιο μέσο αντιπροσώπου όταν έκανα την σύνδεση ( το πρώτο μήνα ) αλλά θα περιμένω να δω τι είναι αυτό που μου στέλνουν. 

Άλλη μια φορά είχε γίνει αυτό και τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι είχε γίνει λάθος από την εταιρεία που συνεργάζεται η ΟΝ και μου είχαν στείλει ξανά εξοπλισμό.

Μέσα στην παραγγελία πελάτη λέει ότι δεν έχετε αποστέλει την αίτηση και τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά μάλλον αυτό είναι αλλά έχω τους είχα στείλει όλα τα χαρτιά μέσο εξωτερικού συνεργάτη, αν τώρα την έχασαν ας προσέχανε εγώ δεν ξανά υπογράφω.

----------


## nosf1234

Μια που λετε για εντυπωσεις , τελευταια πως πανε τα πραγματα? Ρωταω γιατι εδω και ~ 10 μερες βιωνω πραγματικα γρηγορο ιντερνετ , χωρις αποσυνδεις , φουλ download  , φοβερα Pings κτλπ.  ισως μου φαινεται κιολας γιατι ακριβως την ιδια περιοδο δεν εχει εμφανιστει καθολου το γνωστο θεμα με τον μηδενισμο της ταχυτητας.

----------


## WagItchyef

Τις τελευταίες λίγες μέρες, το Internet σε εμένα πάει πάρα πολύ καλά. ~Στα 20 Mbps, μερικές φορές πιάνω περίπου 2 MB/sec (16 Mbps)

----------


## 030366

> Ειναι αδιανοητο μια εταιρια που σου παρεχει ιντερνετ να μην εχει email για επικοινωνια παρα μονο fax!!!


Στο customercare@ontelecoms.com έχεις δοκιμάσει να στείλεις mail;

----------


## predatorisback

Φυσικα και ΔΕΝ εχω δοκιμασει αφου
ουτε στο site το παραθετουν(τουλαχιστον σε καποιο εμφανες σημειο)
και απο το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο λενε πως δεν υπαρχει email επικοινωνιας παρα μονο fax
η μπορω να περασω απο τα γραφεια τους...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ωραιότατη φόρμα.

http://www.ontelecoms.com/on/contact...tegory=company

----------


## 030366

Προσωπικά έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και τη συγκεκριμένη φόρμα αλλά και το customercare@ontelecoms.com, παρόλα αυτά ποτέ δεν έλαβα κάποια απάντηση.

----------


## UP1

Πολύ καλή υπηρεσία καλό Internet και super IPTV

----------


## predatorisback

> Προσωπικά έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και τη συγκεκριμένη φόρμα αλλά και το customercare@ontelecoms.com, παρόλα αυτά ποτέ δεν έλαβα κάποια απάντηση.


Δεν εισαι ο μονος δυστυχως!

----------


## William Wallace

Έχω αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι με την ON.. Μια εβδομάδα χωρίς  ίντερνετ και συνεχίζουμε.. Δόθηκε OTE την Δεύτερα, υποτίθεται ο OTE απάντησε την Τρίτη, αλλά από τότε με πάνε από το ''θα σας πάρει το level2'' στο ''θα σας πάρει το level2''..

........Auto merged post: William Wallace πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Έχω αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι με την ON.. Μια βδομάδα χωρίς ίντερνετ.. Την Δεύτερα δόθηκε OTE, την Τρίτη υποτίθεται απάντησε ο OTE, αλλά από τότε ακόμα περιμένω το περιβόητο δευτεροβάθμιο επίπεδο!!

----------


## stardust07

εγω απο την αρχη που συνδεθηκα στο δυκτιο της on ειχα προβληματα.την πρωτη μερα δουλευε μονο το τηλεφωνο.μετα απο 3 μερες το internet,οπου μπορω να πω οτι ηταν μακραν καλυτερο απο αυτο που ειχα με forthnet (att 39  3100/860) .
την πρωτη βδομαδα τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης ηταν 8.800/1020   att 34.η τηλεοραση δεν ειχε συνδεθει ακομα,οπου μου ειπαν οτι θα παρει μια βδομαδα περιπου......και απο κει ξεκιναν και τα προβληματα....κοβετε το τηλεφωνο για 8 μερες,οπου μετα απο επισκεψη τεχνικου διαπιστωθηκε προβλημα απο το καφαο του οτε...ερχετε τεχνικος του οτε,και βρισκει τα καλωδια της γραμμης μου κομμενα..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!διωρθωνει την γραμμη μου,και απο τοτε συνχρονιζω στα 3600/640 και att 38 περιπου..φυσικα για on tv ουτε λογος....
ξανα δηλωση βλαβης στον οτε,οπου ερχετε παλι τεχνικος και δεν βρισκει κανενα προβλημα.η απαντηση του για την αλλαγη των χαρακτηριστικων μου,δεν ειναι αλλη,το οτι φταιει ο παροχος μου....
η on απο την μερια της,βρισκει προβλημα στον βροχο της γραμμης μου,και αυτη τη στιγμη ειμαι και γω στην αναμονη και περιμενω τηλεφωνο απο το level 2 ,για να δω τι θα κανω....
μεταξυ μας δεν βλεπω προκοπη μιας και ο οτε δεν εχει την ορεξη να μου αλλαξει ζευγος....να αναφερω εδω οτι πελατης στην on και γειτονας μου στην ιδια πολυκατοικια με μενα εχει att 34 9100/1024,ενω ο ακριβως διπλανος μου με οτε εχει 16400/1024 att 24.
φυσικα η εσωτερικη μου καλωδιωση ειναι αψογη,μιας και το σπιτι ειναι καινουργιο(6 ετων)....και τωρα ποιον κυνηγαω,τον οτε ή την on,και πως...?

----------


## noname85

για να φτιαξουν μια το alter γιατι δεν παει καλα.ουτε απο την κεραια τοσο χαλια!

----------


## tsakman

Και όμως είναι από κεραία.Υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο καναλι από εκπομπή Πάρνηθας τουλ'αχιστον σε μένα

----------


## gtklocker

Δεν βρίσκω πρόβλημα σε κανένα κανάλι.

Όλα άψογα.

----------


## freak27

Σημερα κιολας η ταχυτητα μου απο 6mbit που ειχε πεσει ανεβηκε παλι στα 9mbit. Οπως ειπα και στο thread που ανοιξα, θα κανανε καποια αναβαθμιση, δεν εξηγειται αλλιως. 

6 μηνες ειχε πεσει η ταχυτητα μου απο 10-->6 και απο προχθες εχω απο 10 μεχρι 8,7mbit. Ελπιζω μονο να βρει κεφαλαιο και να μην κλεισει.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Πρέπει να πούμε 150 χιλιάδες φορές ότι η πιθανότητα να ανέβηκε απο 6 στα 9 λόγω αναβάθμησης είναι ανύπαρκτη.

Παίζουν άλλα πράγματα ρόλο.

----------


## freak27

Ενταξει ρε ανθρωπε. Τοτε εδω και 10 μερες ''κατι'' εχει γινει στο συνολικο δικτυο και τα πραγματα πανε καλυτερα. Αυτο το κατι, γιατι δεν το κανανε πιο πριν για να ειναι ολοι ευχαρηστιμενοι? Σοβαρα ρωταω τωρα, τι κανανε και το δικτυο παει καλυτερα ΓΙΑ ΤΟ 90% των χρηστων???

----------


## EvilHawk

Το θέμα ξεκίνησε το 2007 με συγκεκριμένο αντικείμενο, τώρα είναι ανεπίκαιρο, γεμάτο με διαφορετικές παράλληλες συζητήσεις που δεν βοηθάνε κανένα .... :Lock:

----------

